# Bellys to Bumps



## Love2bamummy

:hugs: We have decided to create Bellys to Bumps for all the overweight/obese ladies who are currently ttc. We want to encourage and support each other through the ups and downs of losing weight and most importantly trying to conceive that little bundle of we all would love to cuddle.

To start off, a couple of things about me....

My name is Heather, I'm 27 and live in Yorkshire with my husband. We have been ttc baby #1 since Jan 07. I have recently joined weight watchers after tipping the scales at 287lbs and have lost 3lbs in my first week (and nearly £6 for the privilege! Lol). I am looking forward to supporting you and getting to know you all better. 

Please join in if you are in the same/similar position and we can all help each other. 

Take care and keep ur legs in the air!! Xxx :hugs:


----------



## sarah1989

Hi Everyone,

My name is Sarah and I am 21 years old. My DH and I have been TTC'ing since March 2008 (so 34 months now). In the beginning it seemed so simple, everyone around us was getting pregnant and having families and we wanted the same. It just seemed to be one stumbling block after another falling in our way. 

When we started ttc'ing back in 2008, I was 135 pounds (9.6 stone / 61.2 kilo) and in great shape. So naturally I assumed it would be easy like everyone else ... boy was I wrong!

After not having a menstrual cycle for 9 months and having a huge battery of blood tests done we discovered that I suffer from Hypothyroidism and have been working since this time last year to get it under control. I was diagnosed this health issue after my periods started disappearing, and eventually stopped. This is when the weight starting becoming a problem as well. Within almost 3 years, I put on 75 pounds (5.3 stone / 34 kilo) and have been trying to no avail to lose it all again. Since the diagnosis of hypothyroidism and getting medication to get that problem under control I have been able to lose a total of 15 pounds (1.07 stone / 6.8 kilo). I maintain a regular healthy diet and walk 4-5 times a week (and recently started using Kinect to exercise as well). 

Looking forward to meeting all you ladies, and hope that we can all share our stories to help one another achieve the blessings we all want and deserve! 

Sarah xx


----------



## Traskey

Hi girls

My name is Tracey and my lovely husband and I have been TTC for one year and one month. We are off to our first session with the fertility consultant on the 27th. So far there is no obvious reason why we aren't conceving (basic tests have been ok). 

At the beginning of this journey I weighed 210 pounds but after a spinal fusion I have increased to 245. It was my first week of Weight Watchers this week and I have lost 5 pounds. The most I have ever lost in one week (I've tried many a diet over the years).

It does worry me that the fertility clinics info on their web sites say they will treat women with a max BMI of 30 when mine is 37. I only have 12 months until I am 40!

I just hope that the more I lose the better my chances are.
Hugs xx


----------



## darkangelx

Hi all, my name is Grace and I have been TTC #1 for 2 years. I am 36 years old and have always struggled with my weight. I am going to be counting calories and tracking calories burnt, (hubby & I like watching the biggest loser USA), once I recover from lap surgery :)
Very excited to be part of this group, as we all have at least 2 goals in common!

xxx


----------



## BranDivah

Ok my turn I guess!
HEY! I'm Brandi. I'm 31 and my DH and I have been TTC since May 07 with no luck what so ever. Currently I am 254lbs (18 stone/115 kilo) 
Sadly, I have never seen a doctor to see if something is wrong with me aside from my weight, so I'm kind of blind in that department, but I really want to try to fix it on my own before paying someone to tell me something I already know (ie. Well Mrs whomever....you need to lose some weight first and then try) So anywho.
So far, all I'm really doing is just working out 3 times a week (walk/run) and just trying to stay motivated. Had been throwing around the idea of doing Weight Watchers online and see how that works, but I really don't know. I've seriously tried every fad diet out there....SO. I dunno
I just need the motivation and support really
Look forward to meeting and sharing with all you lovely ladies


----------



## Love2bamummy

Hi Brandi (BranDivah)

Thank you for joining us all. I'm doing Weight Watchers new pro points plan and am finding it really easy. Is the pro points running in the states now too? I find I'm never hungry yet seem to be eating loads and still losing weight which is fab. We're all here to give you as much friendship and support as you need.

Take care hun xx


----------



## zowiey

Yay! Our shiny new home! 

Hello everyone!

I'm Zoe,I'm 27 nearly 28. I live with my hubby in Leicestershire, we have been married for 2 1/2 years, but have been together for neary 12 years!
We started ntnp a few months before our wedding then properly ttc on our wedding night :cloud9:

We went to see the Dr in Dec 2009, had a SA done for hubby and bloods for me. Got our results in Feb 2010, and found out hubby has a low count, high abnormals and the biggest problem, the viscosity of his semen is to high, so they can't swim anywhere! Because of my BMI my Dr wouldnt even refer us, I was 16st 8lbs at that point (I'm 5'6) So i started back at ww, but kind of got lost in self pity, and so only lost 6lbs in about 4 months! Then I really started to get serious and loose weight properly. I still have a stone to loose befoe my BMI is below 30(well 1st 5lbs, christmas gain 5lbs!!:wacko:)

ANYWAY! we went back to the Drs in Dec 2010, my GP agreed to refer us, got our first Consultant appt on the 27th Dec, I've got to have a HSG (wednesday, Eek!) and hubby has to do another SA, then we go back on the 30th March to get the results, and be reffered to start treatment! So I have to loose the 19lbs by the 30th March!

Sorry for the HUGE essay :blush:, I can't wait to get to know you all, and make some great friends on this sometimes shitty journey!

xxx


----------



## Traskey

I think i've worked out how to get the singature right.
There should be a bright rainbow down there!


----------



## BABYCAREY

Love2bamummy said:


> :hugs: We have decided to create Bellys to Bumps for all the overweight/obese ladies who are currently ttc. We want to encourage and support each other through the ups and downs of losing weight and most importantly trying to conceive that little bundle of we all would love to cuddle.
> 
> To start off, a couple of things about me....
> 
> My name is Heather, I'm 27 and live in Yorkshire with my husband. We have been ttc baby #1 since Jan 07. I have recently joined weight watchers after tipping the scales at 287lbs and have lost 3lbs in my first week (and nearly £6 for the privilege! Lol). I am looking forward to supporting you and getting to know you all better.
> 
> Please join in if you are in the same/similar position and we can all help each other.
> 
> Take care and keep ur legs in the air!! Xxx :hugs:

Hello Everybody!! Room for me?
My names Ro,im 40!!!Arghhhh! Live in Northern Ireland. Im 5ft 3" and currently 14st 7lb!!!Heavy!! My BMI is around 36 i think?TTC since Sept 09,we lost a baby in Aug 09,and have been TTC since with no luck! After nagging my doctor forever she decided to put us forward to a FS,have had bloods done and nothing really has came up!
So my FS put me on 100mg Clomid to help egg quality for 6months and hopefully by then i will have my BFP!! If not im not sure whats next,as my age is a problem!!My FS did mention my weight and said you cud lose a few pounds,it will do u no harm!But my BMI wasnt a issue!"thankfully". Im going to start WW old plan tomorrow frm home and see how i get on for 2weeks,if im not gettin any results by then i will join the local class and the new PP plan!Im hearin great things about it!!
Love2bamummy i love the "keep the legs i the air" comment!! Thats how we conceived our little 2yr old Ben!!! It was a tip frm my mate!!It worked!!
Looking forward to our journey in great company
XXBabyC


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls....!

Well, I am 23 my OH is 24 (25 next month!). We have been TTC since August and were NTNP from May. I have know issues as both my tubes are damaged and this was diagnosed from a Lap & Dye in May. I am getting my BMI down incase I need IVF.

Thats about it from me really. Don't want to babble on too much.

Currently weigh 14st 7 from 16st 10. Target is 13st 7 so only 1 stone more to go!!!

xxx


----------



## Love2bamummy

4magpies you have done brilliantly so far to have already lost over 2 stone. Any tips for us? Xx


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks honey. 

Drink lots of water and just substitute things. like i used to have a biscuit or choc but now ill have fruit and i have totally cut bread out. I just eat pitas and wraps now.

Xxx


----------



## sarah1989

Hey Ladies, 

I already did a write up about me above, but just wanted to say Welcome to Everyone Else!! :hi:

Best of Luck Ladies xx


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Hi Ladies

This thread sounds perfick for me :happydance:

I'm 36, with PCOS, diabetes and been TTC for 10yrs. I live in Scotland where I will get 3 rounds of IVF on the NHS-the catch is, the BMI of course. I've always been er..........curvy..........I was always a size or 2 bigger than friends, but was healthy. Put on 7 stone, lost 5, put 3 of that back on. I managed to get Clomid privately last yr, got a BFP in July, but m/c 4 days later :cry: that was my 4th round of Clomid. My NHS GP said 2 weeks ago to drop 2 stone by easter and she will give me 3 months of Clomid (100mg). Lose 3 stone and my BMI will be 34.9 and will be on waiting list for IUI at Fertility Clinic. 

Come on girls-lets put the stork on overtime this yr :yellow: This yr should be our yr. We can do it!

I'm doing the Slimming World Diet.


----------



## 4magpies

I'm doing slimming world too.

Xxx


----------



## imogenwanted

gosh you ladys have been busy love the new thread not sure how to get the rainbow im not that good at that stuff but ill have a go, thinking about wwpro it sounds good, xx
im 32 and have pcos and been trying this will be my 5th year of trying ;(( i have a bmi of 39 needs to be 35 for clomd last year got to 36.8 then told i had to lose more and all went back on so now trying to get back to losing, i'm on zenical and metformin now so fingers crossed for us all xxx


----------



## april05

Hi Ladies,

Can I join in too, sooo excited about this group - it will be great to have support, it will help us all to get to our goal. I have just made my WW no point veggie soup for the week & sugar free Jelly's to keep me going. Weigh in on Wednesday, will keep ye posted.

Good luck for the week ahead xx


----------



## darkangelx

:thumbup: Hi again everybody, this is so cool :) Are we going to have a common day for a weekly weight-in? 
xxx:hugs:


----------



## imogenwanted

please can some one help me change my lilly slim :( 

yippy i did it


----------



## Pinkee

My name is Alliah I have pcos and was at my peak weight in december a whopping 260 lbs. I've really been eating healthier and exercising like mad to get down to at LEAST 185. My goal is 170 lbs though.


----------



## 4magpies

Welcome Alliah.

Morning girls! My WI day is tuesday, are we all gonna have the same day or just update on our individual WI day?

I have my 1st FS appointment on Wed, bricking it!

xx


----------



## Love2bamummy

Welcome Alliah and Pinkie (love the hair it's fab!).

ha ha I was just chuckling to myself 4magpies, I thought you were in the Womens Institute, I've just realised you mean Weigh In don't you! lol. Think I must be getting baby brain early! lol.

My weigh in is tomorrow (Tues) I think just post when you go get weighed as long as you try to post one a week??

I'm actually looking forward to getting weighed tomorrow. I feel like I've had a good week again and am hoping for a loss. (hope I haven't just jinxed myself by saying that!).

Hope everyone is ok, love to you all xx


----------



## 4magpies

Sounds like a plan.

Aahahaha womens institute!! I get you! Hahaha.

We have same WI day!!

C'mon 4lbs!! I am on mega good girl eating for the next 2 days and lots of water!!!

I wasn't naughty at weekend. Stuck to plan. But had a few syns and I usually don't have any.

xxx


----------



## imogenwanted

foxbabyhg3 

you have done so well losing weight is so hard even harder when the doctors just say go and lose weight, i makes me so sad. 

really hope we can all do this this year, 
this site has really helped me so fingers crossed x


----------



## Lisa84

Hey all :hi:

Soooo chuffed this group was created. I think having the support here will make losing weight easier :)

Bit about me - Me and my OH are both 26 and have been together 4 years, engaged for 1 years and getting married in a year and half. I have PCOS and found out when i was in my teens as i have never had a regular periods so when we started TTC i knew it was going to be a struggle. We started TTC around 16 months ago. When i was first referred to the FS i was told i needed to get my BMI below 35 before they would give me Clomid. Back then i weighed 192lbs and have lost 18.5lbs so far. My next goal is to lose a further 10.5lbs to get my BMI under 30 incase we need to go down the IVF route and my overall goal is to lose another 37.5lbs to get my BMI into the Healthy range! A range it has never been in :happydance: Plus i really want to be a skinny bride lol

My diet of choice is Slimming World and i absolutely LOVE it :) 

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Well done so far Lisa!

And I am sure you will get to be a skinny bride if you carry on like you are doing!!

Keep it up.

xxx


----------



## gingerroxi

:hi:

I would love to join you. 
Me and the OH have been ttc for 19 months now with no joy. I'm 29 (30 in May!!) and OH is 32 (33 in May). I was told to lose 4 stone (56 pounds) if I wanted to even be considerd for IVF,but due to illness I've managed to lose 24 pounds so far (almost 2 stone!) So I'm currently a UK size 18.

I'm currently waiting on an HSG test to check for blocked tubes and our initial tests at the FS were fine - infact OH has lots of:spermy: swimmers.

I'm tired of all my friends and collegues getting :bfp: and not me so I'm prepared to do anything to get my little :baby: Stewart!!


----------



## Traskey

april05 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can I join in too, sooo excited about this group - it will be great to have support, it will help us all to get to our goal. I have just made my WW no point veggie soup for the week & sugar free Jelly's to keep me going. Weigh in on Wednesday, will keep ye posted.
> 
> Good luck for the week ahead xx

I am on WW online and don't know about the no point veggie soup. Can I be cheeky and ask for the recipe?


----------



## Traskey

imogenwanted said:


> gosh you ladys have been busy love the new thread not sure how to get the rainbow im not that good at that stuff but ill have a go, thinking about wwpro it sounds good, xx
> im 32 and have pcos and been trying this will be my 5th year of trying ;(( i have a bmi of 39 needs to be 35 for clomd last year got to 36.8 then told i had to lose more and all went back on so now trying to get back to losing, i'm on zenical and metformin now so fingers crossed for us all xxx

Do you know if the BMI of 35 for Chlomid is the same everywhere? I have my first FS appointment next week and my BMI is 37. I just know that they are going to moan at me about my weight :(


----------



## Traskey

4magpies said:


> Welcome Alliah.
> 
> Morning girls! My WI day is tuesday, are we all gonna have the same day or just update on our individual WI day?
> 
> I have my 1st FS appointment on Wed, bricking it!
> 
> xx

:hugs: Good luck for your first appointment on Wednesday! Mine is next Thursday and am bricking it too! Let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Having read people's experiences of weight and fertility treatment by the NHS I get so cross. You can't have Chlomid, until your BMI is under 35, you can't have IVF until it's under 30. It makes me terrified to go next week! Combine that with the age deadline of 40! ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Sorry, mini rant over :(


----------



## 4magpies

Traskey said:


> Having read people's experiences of weight and fertility treatment by the NHS I get so cross. You can't have Chlomid, until your BMI is under 35, you can't have IVF until it's under 30. It makes me terrified to go next week! Combine that with the age deadline of 40! ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Sorry, mini rant over :(

:hugs:

I am lucky one of the few things I seem to have on my side is my age.

My BMI is alot less than it was but I still know I am gonna get told off for it on Wed. :(

xxx


----------



## Love2bamummy

Traskey said:


> april05 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can I join in too, sooo excited about this group - it will be great to have support, it will help us all to get to our goal. I have just made my WW no point veggie soup for the week & sugar free Jelly's to keep me going. Weigh in on Wednesday, will keep ye posted.
> 
> Good luck for the week ahead xx
> 
> I am on WW online and don't know about the no point veggie soup. Can I be cheeky and ask for the recipe?Click to expand...

Me too! I'm getting into the Weight Watchers recipes at the moment, gives me something to do too! lol. I did the Spinach and Pepper Frittata last weeked, that was lovely!


----------



## zowiey

4magpies said:


> Traskey said:
> 
> 
> Having read people's experiences of weight and fertility treatment by the NHS I get so cross. You can't have Chlomid, until your BMI is under 35, you can't have IVF until it's under 30. It makes me terrified to go next week! Combine that with the age deadline of 40! ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Sorry, mini rant over :(
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I am lucky one of the few things I seem to have on my side is my age.
> 
> My BMI is alot less than it was but I still know I am gonna get told off for it on Wed. :(Click to expand...

I have to say, my GP was much more of a bitch about my bmi than the consultant! The consultant only mentioned my weight once, and that was to congratulate me on my weight loss! But I suppose all doctors are different, I'm convinced my GP hates "larger" People!

Good luck on wednesday 4 magpies!
xxx


----------



## gingerroxi

Traskey said:


> Having read people's experiences of weight and fertility treatment by the NHS I get so cross. You can't have Chlomid, until your BMI is under 35, you can't have IVF until it's under 30. It makes me terrified to go next week! Combine that with the age deadline of 40! ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Sorry, mini rant over :(

I know how you feel :grr: but I found this article that may get our hopes up!:happydance:

IVF weight limit 'not justified' 
Overweight and obese women have as much chance of having a baby through fertility treatment as normal weight women, a Scottish study suggests. 

IVF treatment is no more expensive for most obese women, the report in the journal Human Reproduction added. 

But women should be advised to lose weight because of the high risk of complications, the researchers said. 

Most primary care trusts limit IVF to women with a body mass index under 30, which excludes women classed as obese. 


 It shows that age is a more important factor than weight  
Dr Abha Maheshwari 
The research, on 1,700 women who underwent their first cycle of IVF between 1997 and 2006 in Aberdeen, found 28% were overweight, 8% were obese and 5% had a BMI over 35 - classed as heavily obese. 

No significant difference was found between groups in the proportion of women having a positive pregnancy test, ongoing pregnancy, and live birth. 

And there was no difference in the cost of a live birth between normal weight women and women with a BMI up to 35. 

But a higher proportion of women in the overweight or obese groups had a miscarriage. 

And they needed higher doses of drugs used to stimulate the ovaries. 

Age 'more important' 

Study leader Dr Abha Maheshwari, clinical lecturer in reproductive medicine at the University of Aberdeen, said they had expected costs to be higher in overweight and obese women. 

But the study showed patients should not be discriminated against because of their size, she said. 

"It shows that age is a more important factor than weight. 

"Everybody should be encouraged to lose weight, but treatment shouldn't be declined on weight alone." 

She said women with a BMI over 35 should not be offered IVF until they had lost weight because of the particularly high risk of complications. 


BMI SCALE 

Underweight: Less than 18.5 
Normal: 18.5 to 24.9 
Overweight: 25 to 29.9 
Obese: 30 or more BMI is calculated by dividing weight in kilograms by height in metres squared 
The British Fertility Society agrees that no one with a BMI over 35 should get IVF, but says that for those with a BMI over 30, fertility treatment should be delayed until they have lost weight unless their age is against them. 

Professor Adam Balen, an expert in reproductive medicine at Leeds Teaching Hospitals and author of the British Fertility Society guidelines, said these were put together on clinical grounds, not cost grounds. 

"If you look at all the data, there is no doubt that obesity has a powerful effect on fertility but you can overcome it with fertility drugs. 

"However, you still have a high risk of miscarriage and it is associated with maternal and foetal deaths." 

Dr Virginia Beckett, a spokeswoman for the Royal College of Obstetricians and Gynaecologists, said the study would get people talking but she would want to see bigger trials done before practice was changed. 

"There is well-established data that over a BMI of 30 you have a much higher risk of complications." 

-----------------------------------------------------

The article suggests that age is a bigger factor than your BMI. I just wish that my bloody doctor and FS would recognise that sometimes your weight isn't as much a factor as they'd like to think.

In saying that, I'm still losing weight to "play the game" as I say to my OH. If I need to lose another 28 pounds to get my baby then that's what I'll do!

Good luck with the appointment next week and try not to be to upset if they're not nice - I was :cry: at mine and trying to keep OH from slapping the nurse (who was more mean than the doctor and a bloody beanpole!)

:dust: and FX for you


----------



## zowiey

Love2bamummy said:


> Me too! I'm getting into the Weight Watchers recipes at the moment, gives me something to do too! lol. I did the Spinach and Pepper Frittata last weeked, that was lovely!

I did that last week, it was yummy! I made a peach crumble ww cake last night! It is quite nice, even if I do say so myself!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah losing weight is a small price to pay to get my baby in my arms.

Thanks for the info though.

xx


----------



## zowiey

Ladies! I need your advice,
I'm having a hsg on Wednesday, and am soooo nervous! I'm not too worried about the actual procedure, but I'm terrified of what they may find. Which is stupid, i know, because regardless, we have to have fertility treatment, but I'm so scared if they find something wrong, I may break down! Does anyone know if you get the results there and then, or will we get them when we see the consultant next?

Argh, I feel so sick thinking about it!


----------



## Lisa84

I don't know how the HSG's work but when i had my lap and dye i found out straight away hun xx


----------



## 4magpies

Also, hsg's can show blocked tubes because they can dilate with a hsg so even if it shows blocked they might not be. Best way to find out is a lap & dye.

I had a half arsed explanation after my lap & dye, that my left tube was damaged. Then I went to my follow up appointment and apparently they are both damaged, but I'm still not 100% sure. Hoping my FS will shed some light as my gynae was very f*cking useless and never saw the same one twice! 

xxx


----------



## zowiey

Thankyou! I'm not really sure what to expect, but assumed I propbably would be able to see some of what was going on? I have a bit of a fear of crying in public, its kind of oddly developed since this whole lttc!


----------



## Tarkwa

Thanks zowiey and hello ladies. I've been told this is the thread for me and after reading I agree. What a fabulous article gingerroxi! I think it all depends on who you see, doesn't it? I saw the chief consultant of my local fertility clinic and he was so rude about my weight saying I wouldn't get any treatment if I have a BMI>30. I was on my own and ended up in floods of tears - a nurse had to comfort me, but I was so distressed by it all she showed me out the back way so I didn't have to pass the waiting room full of pregnant women! Last doctor I saw was lovely and congratulated me on my weight loss and prescribed me clomid (50mg, CD2-6). She was pregnant herself so I can't help but think she felt sorry for me, but who cares, I've got the drugs now :happydance:. Tried calling to get results of CD21 blood test but have to phone back later - fingers crossed I ovulated with clomid (I think I did).

Anyway, my goal is to get under 30 now so I can get any treatment I need at the clinic if clomid doesn't work and also to have a healthier pregnancy if/when it happens. I'm not following any plan, just trying to eat sensibly (did WW a few years ago and it just took over my life - not having that again). I know I'm overweight because I eat too much and exercise too little (no medical reasons luckily) so I'm just about to head off to the gym for a work out :neutral:.

I think it's a great idea to share our successes and be there for support. I'm just under 5'8" and weighed in at 14st 13.5lbs this morning. To get a BMI under 30 I need to lose another 21lbs - wish me luck [-o&lt;!
xxx


----------



## zowiey

Hello!! Nice to see you here! We will ALL be slim mummies eventually!! We're just taking the scenic route, that actually is rather crappy, but will be more than worth it in the end!

xxxx


----------



## Tarkwa

zowiey said:


> Ladies! I need your advice,
> I'm having a hsg on Wednesday, and am soooo nervous! I'm not too worried about the actual procedure, but I'm terrified of what they may find. Which is stupid, i know, because regardless, we have to have fertility treatment, but I'm so scared if they find something wrong, I may break down! Does anyone know if you get the results there and then, or will we get them when we see the consultant next?
> 
> Argh, I feel so sick thinking about it!

I had a HyCoSy which I think is a similar procedure. The doctor who did it confirmed there and then that all was ok with me so you should find out straight away. My letter recommended taking a paracetamol 30mins to 1hr before (it was a bit like a smear test so mild cramping pain after) and I took a thin sanny-pad with me as they provided a huge NHS one :haha:! 
Best of luck!
xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I was in tears after my last gynae appointment. 

Hoping my FS is better.

I've kinda done things an odd way round.

I have had alot of pain during my cycle and during BD after my MC so I went to the hosp and the refered me to gynae after a fight. Then I got my lap & convinced them to do a dye test whilst they were in there.

So I get help quicker cause of my known problems even though only TTC for 6 months.

There is a proper long write up of it on the first post of my journal in my sig if anyone wants too look?

xxx


----------



## Traskey

:coffee:
Thanks Gingerroxi for that really interesting article! I read with a lot of interest. I hope that people's attitudes change, but I know that takes a while. There is no point regrets but I wish i'd known about the BMI requirements for all the treatments a year or two ago. I'd have made a start on the diet earlier! I want to lose the weight for me but I am worried about the time scale I have to achieve a BMI under 30 (3.5 stone). I will do what I can.

Zowiey, good luck with the test, I hope they give you some answers/results straight away so that you don't have to worry for long :hugs:


----------



## april05

I just ate 4 caramel chocolates!!! feeling really quilty!! :(


----------



## 4magpies

Little ones? If so your allowed a treat honey.

I had half a twix last night.

xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Hey ladies, I tried calling the hospital for results of my CD21 blood test but they can't tell me over the phone :(. So am waiting to hear back from my GP surgery as they have to ask. I think I might have low levels of progesterone as I spotted (fresh red blood on the tissue - sorry if TMI) on the same day as my blood test - does anyone know if there is a link between the two? I've also seen people say it's ovulation bleeding, but I'm sure I ovulated about a week before because of ewcm (again, sorry if TMI). Do curvy girlies usually have low progesterone? Any advice would be appreciated - next appt at hospital/fertility clinic not until late next month.
xxx


----------



## Love2bamummy

I had 2 fingers over the weekend. A little of what you fancy does you good.....!

Is everyone still taking folic acid tablets? With ttc for so long I stopped taking them, maybe its time I started taking them again.

H xx


----------



## Love2bamummy

Oh bloody hell, I meant 2 fingers of a Kitkat! lol - sorry if that sounded rude! lol (how embarrassing!) xx


----------



## Tarkwa

Love2bamummy said:


> I had 2 fingers over the weekend. A little of what you fancy does you good.....!
> 
> Is everyone still taking folic acid tablets? With ttc for so long I stopped taking them, maybe its time I started taking them again.
> 
> H xx

Two fingers, eh :blush:?! I do love Kit Kats! 

I've not stopped taking my folic acid since we started TTC. I've got multi-vits which include the recommended dose. I'm sure folic acid is one of those things that builds up in your body rather than being 'active' straight away so I'd get going again if I were you - you never know when it might happen :winkwink:.
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Tarkwa said:


> Hey ladies, I tried calling the hospital for results of my CD21 blood test but they can't tell me over the phone :(. So am waiting to hear back from my GP surgery as they have to ask. I think I might have low levels of progesterone as I spotted (fresh red blood on the tissue - sorry if TMI) on the same day as my blood test - does anyone know if there is a link between the two? I've also seen people say it's ovulation bleeding, but I'm sure I ovulated about a week before because of ewcm (again, sorry if TMI). Do curvy girlies usually have low progesterone? Any advice would be appreciated - next appt at hospital/fertility clinic not until late next month.
> xxx

Just had a telephone call from my GP surgery - they gave me the results I wanted to hear. Progesterone level was 95 (in whatever units it's measured) and is consistent with ovulating :happydance:! Thank you clomid! Now for round two - here's hoping for more success this time.

And I'm feeling really good now - loving being able to talk to you ladies about how I feel and what's going on; I feel like my stress levels have gone down drastically :). And I've been to the gym today and had two small apples as a snack (even though there is a huge bar of wholenut in the house!). Roll on the next weigh in with you! Let's get our weight down and show those doctors that we're serious!
xxx


----------



## Love2bamummy

I will Tarkwa, thanks hun xx

Why do gyms insist on having chocolate machines in the reception area? Surely that just defeats all the work you put in in the gym? x


----------



## zowiey

Haha! Love2bamummy- 2 fingers!!:haha: that was so funny! 

I'm a bit hit and miss with folic acid, but I am trying to take it more! I feel a bit similar to you, kind of seems pointless to me, but I suppose you never know what may happen!

Tarkwa, well done you! And yay for the cd21 tests!! 

xxx


----------



## april05

2 fingers love it!! I went for a walk so I dont feel too bad.

Great bloods Tarkwa.

Im still on my folic acid, going to see FS on Friday she is putting me on Vitiam D hopefully that helps.


----------



## Traskey

I would take the folic acid. I did the same thing and stopped taking it but I did go back on it.

Congratulations Tarkwa on the bloods :D


----------



## 4magpies

I take folic when I remember. Lol.

Xxx


----------



## april05

I leave mine beside the kettle so I take them first thing with my tea in the mornings


----------



## Traskey

Does anyone else want to eat loads when they are just getting their period? Thank goodness for the WW point tracker which is telling me I have used my points today and to stay away from the cupboards!


----------



## 4magpies

I just crave sugar and sweet stuff with af.

Xxx


----------



## april05

I crave crisps & salty things, its very hard to stay away from them so I would eat popcorn or low fat crisps.


----------



## Lisa84

When i crave sweet stuff i try and eat those little pots of jelly. Does it for me :) xx


----------



## april05

Oh I love those Jelly's always have them in my fridge, cheaper to make them up than buy the ready made ones ;)


----------



## zowiey

I always crave sweet things, double deckers used to be 5 1/2pts on the old ww, so I was sorted! Or meringue nests with ww cream, 2 1/2pts of heaven! Haha! But its probably doubled with the new plan!

xxx


----------



## imogenwanted

2 fingers still making me laugh, i get so hungery and really moody with every one it is not till i come on that i think oh it was af due, as my cycles are all over the place.
i have been having accupunture for nearly a year and it was going well 60 days to 27 for 2 months but just gone back 2 50 days, so fed up!! just seen new baby on tv want to cry but i'm planing to watch one born every minute,!!!! why do i do it to my self :(


----------



## 4magpies

I just eat cereal bars or suck on choc buttons.

Xxx


----------



## zowiey

I'm watching Glee, but am pretty sure I will be watching one born.. on catch up tomorrow, Crying and wishing so hard it was me! We must be suckers for punnishment!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

i will be watching obem and end up in tears no doubt!

Xx


----------



## Tarkwa

Thanks everyone - I'm chuffed with my results too (had been told that in previous tests my levels were low but had no idea what the consequences were), so when AF arrives (she's making herself known now, if you get what I mean) I'm ready for a fresh start :flower:.

Don't you just hate PMS?! :growlmad: Snacking is the hardest thing, but I'm trying really hard at the moment. I think drinking water when I 'feel' hungry helps alot - and boosts my water intake for the day :happydance:!
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

4magpies said:


> i will be watching obem and end up in tears no doubt!
> 
> Xx

I do the same - it is hard sometimes; but I think it helps me to prepare for what might be. It does irritate me when you get 'kids' saying they didn't think about contraception so the baby was an accident and how it will stop them from doing stuff :growlmad:. Even my DH commented on how stupid they were (watching it right now!)


----------



## Georginaa

Traskey & April05 - Thanks for letting me know about the new thread xx


----------



## Love2bamummy

I think I've over done it on the drinking today. I've been trying to drink a litre a day as I usually go all day without having a drink and it didn't bother me, but today I've drunk over 2 and half litres and am peeing for England now (sorry if tmi!). I just hope it works for weight loss! It's the big weigh in tomorrow! 

I don't tend to get cravings or pms. I'm having a bit of a weird thing happen at the moment (again sorry if tmi! Lol) but... according to my tracker, af not due till 28th but over the last week I've had spotting nearly everyday but not enough for a pad etc. I'm a bit confused as to what this might be/mean. Anybody got any ideas? This last week (according to my tracker lol) was my fertile window, so of course have been doing the whole mucus (ah that's gross sorry) inspections etc. Let me know what u think? Xxx


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Is OBEM on tonight?


----------



## 4magpies

Im plusing it and watching it tomorrow. Me and oh watching a film.

Xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Love2bamummy said:


> I think I've over done it on the drinking today. I've been trying to drink a litre a day as I usually go all day without having a drink and it didn't bother me, but today I've drunk over 2 and half litres and am peeing for England now (sorry if tmi!). I just hope it works for weight loss! It's the big weigh in tomorrow!
> 
> I don't tend to get cravings or pms. I'm having a bit of a weird thing happen at the moment (again sorry if tmi! Lol) but... according to my tracker, af not due till 28th but over the last week I've had spotting nearly everyday but not enough for a pad etc. I'm a bit confused as to what this might be/mean. Anybody got any ideas? This last week (according to my tracker lol) was my fertile window, so of course have been doing the whole mucus (ah that's gross sorry) inspections etc. Let me know what u think? Xxx

I had the same for a day last week (fresh red blood on the tissue after going to the loo - sorry if TMI). Was hoping it was 'implantation bleeding' but did a test a few days later and got :bfn:. So I looked it up and saw it might be related to low progesterone levels, hence desperate to know results for my CD21 bloods. Not sure it is as my levels were high. It's very confusing isn't it. I hope it is the former for you hun - let me know how things go!
xxx


----------



## zowiey

Love2bamummy said:


> I think I've over done it on the drinking today. I've been trying to drink a litre a day as I usually go all day without having a drink and it didn't bother me, but today I've drunk over 2 and half litres and am peeing for England now (sorry if tmi!). I just hope it works for weight loss! It's the big weigh in tomorrow!
> 
> I don't tend to get cravings or pms. I'm having a bit of a weird thing happen at the moment (again sorry if tmi! Lol) but... according to my tracker, af not due till 28th but over the last week I've had spotting nearly everyday but not enough for a pad etc. I'm a bit confused as to what this might be/mean. Anybody got any ideas? This last week (according to my tracker lol) was my fertile window, so of course have been doing the whole mucus (ah that's gross sorry) inspections etc. Let me know what u think? Xxx

Hmm, not sure, but I'm hoping its a postive sign for you! Bleeding after O can be inplantation (i just googled!) Sorry not much advice, I don't tend to check my cm, it confuses the hell out of me! I used to check my cervix position until my hubby caught me, and thought I was erm, getting busy with myself! 

xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Foxybabyhg3 said:


> Is OBEM on tonight?

It's on right now! Channel 4.
xxx


----------



## Georginaa

Tarkwa, 4magpies & foxybaby - Yes I 'm watching obem, was crying when that other girl gave birth, just torturing myself!!! 

This couple started new years eve and was preg by 6th Jan!!!! wtf!!!

The thing that lets me doen is sweet stuff definatly chocolate.

lovetobeamummy - Yes I hope thats positive for you too!


----------



## Love2bamummy

zowiey said:


> Love2bamummy said:
> 
> 
> I think I've over done it on the drinking today. I've been trying to drink a litre a day as I usually go all day without having a drink and it didn't bother me, but today I've drunk over 2 and half litres and am peeing for England now (sorry if tmi!). I just hope it works for weight loss! It's the big weigh in tomorrow!
> 
> I don't tend to get cravings or pms. I'm having a bit of a weird thing happen at the moment (again sorry if tmi! Lol) but... according to my tracker, af not due till 28th but over the last week I've had spotting nearly everyday but not enough for a pad etc. I'm a bit confused as to what this might be/mean. Anybody got any ideas? This last week (according to my tracker lol) was my fertile window, so of course have been doing the whole mucus (ah that's gross sorry) inspections etc. Let me know what u think? Xxx
> 
> Hmm, not sure, but I'm hoping its a postive sign for you! Bleeding after O can be inplantation (i just googled!) Sorry not much advice, I don't tend to check my cm, it confuses the hell out of me! I used to check my cervix position until my hubby caught me, and thought I was erm, getting busy with myself!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

:blush:

ha ha Zowie you're so funny! I read that the other day about checking the position of the cervix. I didn't think it would be as easy as it sounded a didn't dare try it in case I lost my hand up there! Lol. 

I googled it too but don't want to get my hopes up, I've had too many negatives and false hopes I really don't want that anymore. We've decided to wait and see if af comes at the end of the month before doing any tests. :winkwink:


----------



## zowiey

Good plan! But I shall firmly cross my fingers for you!

xxx


----------



## imogenwanted

omg it only took her 6 days to get pregnant why oh why do i watch it!!!! makes me cry and sad happy for them but just so sad for us ladies but sure ill be back next week, biggest losser the obem what a monday x night all


----------



## Tarkwa

Georginaa said:


> Tarkwa, 4magpies & foxybaby - Yes I 'm watching obem, was crying when that other girl gave birth, just torturing myself!!!
> 
> This couple started new years eve and was preg by 6th Jan!!!! wtf!!!
> 
> The thing that lets me doen is sweet stuff definatly chocolate.
> 
> lovetobeamummy - Yes I hope thats positive for you too!

How is it even possible to start trying and get a result in 7 days? How sensitive was her test?!?! I'm glad that they didn't have to go through what we're going through - I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy.

Our time will come - the best things come to those who wait.
And thanks to everyone for today - my first time posting; you've all made me feel really welcome :thumbup:!
xxx

P.S. hope my new signature looks ok!


----------



## Traskey

Tarkwa said:


> Our time will come - the best things come to those who wait.
> And thanks to everyone for today - my first time posting; you've all made me feel really welcome :thumbup:!
> xxx
> 
> P.S. hope my new signature looks ok!

:happydance:Your siggie looks fab and well done on losing 18 pounds already!
(I've lost 5 but I only started a week ago :))


----------



## BranDivah

Well I did a little workout today because I was so tired...I don't even know why I'm up but I wanted to check in and see how everyone was doing! I'll try to get on more tomorrow night and really read and catch up!


----------



## Love2bamummy

Well I've had my weigh in, and..... I've lost 4lb woo hoo! I've now lost half a stone in the last 2 weeks. I'm very pleased with my little self. xx


----------



## Lisa84

Well done Heather thats a fab weightloss!! xx


----------



## 4magpies

Thats awesome!!! FX'd I can join you with the 4lbs tonight!!

xxx


----------



## imogenwanted

well done thats fab xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Well done on the weight loss love2bamummy, and good luck for tonight 4magpies (and tomorrow with FS)!
Thanks Traskey, and well done on your weight loss too! I'm hoping when I post my weight next week I will have lost a few lbs too!


----------



## Lisa84

Fat club night is wednesday night for me. I'm quite looking forward to it this week as i have tried to be good :) xx


----------



## Georginaa

You cervix checking Girls made me giggle! 

Tarkwa - Unsure which is ur new ticker but I like them all, well done on your weight loss x

4magpies/love2bamummy - Well Done on your weight losses!! x


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

I started blubbing when the 1st couple had theirs in the water and the father started crying. I hope my labour will go like hers, she was so controlled and quick :thumbup:

I'm really confused today. I've been having EWCM for about a week, but my CBM has had low fertility all week-even yesterday which is when I would normally OV (when it actually happens lol), but it was on high today and its day 18. Do you think it just maybe a late OV? This is also the 1st month I've been taking the Metformin faithfully without skipping. Maybe that's balanced my hormones and my ovaries are kicking it up a notch :shrug:

Sat at my desk munching chicken breast mini fillets! I also have loads of fresh fruit as Co-op has all the nice stuff on half price-I have blackberries, raspberries, strawberries & mandarins. All syn free on Slimming World.


----------



## 4magpies

I think your gonna o late honey!

I vary between CD15 and CD18!

I had roast beef on its own and a mullerlight for lunch as I had to nip down the motorway and pick some parts up for my broken car!!

xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Hey Foxybabyhg3, I blubbed throughout! :cry: With the first couple I thought she was quite calm about the whole thing, and then she started screaming!!! 
And re your EWCM; you're really lucky to have it for a whole week! I only have a day of it :(. And when I was using my CBFM it always linked in with a high or peak a day after or so, so I reckon that you will probably just be O'ing later this cycle. Drugs play a part so that may be the reason why if you usually O around a specific point in your cycle. My O'ing (peaks) varied from around CD15-18, but now I'm on clomid I think it might have happened earlier (I take on CD2-6) like CD13/14 (all I'm going on is my EWCM).
Anyway, best of luck hun this cycle and have fun :sex:.
Have just had leek and pot soup for lunch with a small helping of croutons - feeling really good! Well done us for being so controlled!
xxx


----------



## Love2bamummy

Thank you ladies, I appreciate all your comments. This thread is going really well!

I've had WW Hearty Veg soup and 4 wholegrain ryvitas, (even if they did look like the lining of a budgie cage covered in Trill! lol mmm) and 1/2 tin of peaches for afters! Yum!

H xx


----------



## Lisa84

ooo i know i do slimming world but i do LOVE WW ocean Pie mmmm yummy!!! lol 

Just thought i would share that with you all haha xx


----------



## Tarkwa

So, I've just been to the doctors (GP) and thought I would update you. The main reason I went was actually to check my head (not literally :wacko:) - I hit it on the sideboard on Saturday night and the swelling hadn't gone down. That's all fine, but whilst I was there I asked about those pills that dissolve your fat after a meal (I think the ones on sale to the public are called alli). She was a bit surprised I wasn't prescribed metformin (even though I'm not PCOS) by the FS (something I will ask at my next appt) but prescribed me orlistat 120mg anyway. 
Not sure whether to take it or not to be honest? Is my weight loss going ok on it's own, or should I show them how serious I am about losing weight to be a mummy? :shrug: Quite confused right now about what I should do. Plus I ended up blubbing :cry: when she talked about the lead consultant at my clinic (I hate him for making me feel so small about my weight) so am feeling a little low right now.
xxx


----------



## zowiey

Tarkwa, Ive had orlistat before, and it wasn't very nice, BUT a lady I used to work with got on fab with it, So it might be worth a try. Even though your doing fab on your own, if it can help you loose even an extra 1/2lb a week then that's even better!
xxxx

Love2bamummy, WOO HOO!! Well done you, thats a fab loss! xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I bought some alli and they are still sat in the box. I didnt see any difference but then again I dont each that much fat!!

xx


----------



## Lisa84

I had them ages ago i think they are called xenical or something. Aparently they can have nasty side effects as they stop fat bein absorbed so when u go to the toilet it can be a bit runny :blush: and in extreme cases it can cause u to leak fat while sleeping. Luckily i didnt have any side effects other than when i needed the toilet i NEEDED it!! There was no waitin around lol

They werent really effective with me but are different with everyone xx


----------



## Traskey

Love2bamummy said:


> Thank you ladies, I appreciate all your comments. This thread is going really well!
> 
> I've had WW Hearty Veg soup and 4 wholegrain ryvitas, (even if they did look like the lining of a budgie cage covered in Trill! lol mmm) and 1/2 tin of peaches for afters! Yum!
> 
> H xx

:haha::haha:
Budgie cage!! That's how I think of them too. The things we eat to lose weight :haha::haha:

I had my weigh today and i've lost 5 pounds this week :happydance: I'm so sceptical that i've asked husband to pick up a new pair of scales on the way home :wacko:


----------



## imogenwanted

hi ladies love the sound of all that fruit just thinking what to have for dinner ,

Tarkwa i am on zenical have beem for last 3 weeks side affects are bad, in fact just took dogs out for walk in woods and got stuck all of a suden needed loo just made it home, i think i have only lost 5 pounds so if you are doing well on your own i would not bother, if you dont eat any fat you will be fine, im not sure if it is the met or the zenical which is making me bad, but ill keep going, i cant decide which diet to do you seem to all be doing so well xx


----------



## Lisa84

Well done Traskey thats fab :happydance: 

I think the group has started off really well. Lets hope everyone can have such good loses xx


----------



## Traskey

Love2bamummy said:


> Well I've had my weigh in, and..... I've lost 4lb woo hoo! I've now lost half a stone in the last 2 weeks. I'm very pleased with my little self. xx

And so you should be :D

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Traskey said:


> I had my weigh today and i've lost 5 pounds this week :happydance: I'm so sceptical that i've asked husband to pick up a new pair of scales on the way home :wacko:

That is awsome! Well done!!!

xxx


----------



## Pinkee

To those loses! I hope I didn't foul up too much, pizza and brownies last night.
Ugh!:wacko:


----------



## Tarkwa

Pinkee said:


> To those loses! I hope I didn't foul up too much, pizza and brownies last night.
> Ugh!:wacko:

Hey pinkee, my opinion is that you should enjoy what you eat, and if you do over-indulge, just don't do it again too soon! Or work out for an extra 30 mins (easier said than done I know!). FX for you.
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Love2bamummy said:


> I had 2 fingers over the weekend. A little of what you fancy does you good.....!

Or you could be like "2 fingers Love2bamummy" - I agree, a little bit of what you fancy does you good :winkwink:!
:rofl:
xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I only lost 2lbs. A bit gutted. Better than nowt tho.

Xx


----------



## zowiey

2lbs is fab! if you lost 2lbs every week,thats over 3stone in 6 months! Well Done!


----------



## imogenwanted

2 pouns that a bag of sugar well done xx


----------



## 4magpies

I've lost 4lbs naked. Lol. I'm counting that as official.

So updated my ticker as per that.

Xxx


----------



## 4magpies

1st to go!

Xx


----------



## Tarkwa

4magpies said:


> I've lost 4lbs naked. Lol. I'm counting that as official.
> 
> So updated my ticker as per that.
> 
> Xxx

Well done 4 magpies - 4lbs (or even 2lbs) is great and you should be proud of yourself! =D&gt; Consistent 'low' amounts is the best way - drastic weight losses (as a result of diets like cabbage soup :sick: - yuk!) are not healthy ways of losing weight. I'm thinking of my weight loss journey as more of a change of lifestyle and eating habits. I'm still eating yummy food (just made a lasagne), just less of it and snacking far less. Anyway, we'll see how it goes next week when I publish my weight :haha:.
xxx


----------



## Traskey

4Magpies you made me chuckle! 

Well, there is a discrepancy between the two sets of scales that i weigh on, the old and the new. I prefer the lighter one, (who wouldn't) but as long as I consistantly use the same one it won't matter. As Tarkwa said, it's the changes to my eating habits that are the most important.


----------



## Lisa84

2lbs is a good weight loss. I know it would be nice but you cant be expected to pull big numbers everyweek. Its 2lbs in the right direction and like Tarkwa said it is healthier and will stay off longer xxx


----------



## 4magpies

2lb a week for 7 weeks and im at target. thats my focus.

Ivf ready in 2 months. Its gonna take them longer to faff around testing 1st I recon.

Xx


----------



## Love2bamummy

4magpies it's a loss and you've done well! Whether it's half a pound, 2lb or 6 lb it's off! That's the main thing. I drank loads of fluids this week which I definitely think helped. 

I was once on Orlistat and had one of the side effects. I think I was just walking round the supermarket and got strange wet slippery feeling round the back there. So I whizzed round the supermarket and got home as quick as I could to check it out. On inspection it was bright orange oil that had come out of me! I was mortified and stopped taking them after that. I think they're more psychological than anything. They tell you not to eat fat because of the side effects, but aren't they supposed to make sure your body doesn't absorb the fat? Surely if you're not eating fat in the first place there won't be anything for your body to absorb! Sorry for the rant, but Phew glad I got that out! Lol xx


----------



## Love2bamummy

4magpies said:


> I've lost 4lbs naked. Lol. I'm counting that as official.
> 
> So updated my ticker as per that.
> 
> Xxx

Ay up we've got a flasher here ladies! Beware of 4magpies!! :haha:


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Tarkwa said:


> but prescribed me orlistat 120mg anyway.
> Not sure whether to take it or not to be honest? Is my weight loss going ok on it's own, or should I show them how serious I am about losing weight to be a mummy? :shrug: Quite confused right now about what I should do. Plus I ended up blubbing :cry: when she talked about the lead consultant at my clinic (I hate him for making me feel so small about my weight) so am feeling a little low right now.
> xxx

TBH, if you feel comfortable with dieting alone stick to that, I've heard horror stories about Orlistat/Xenical, I think some people get on with them. But I think its a fear thing, if you eat something that has more than 5% fat, it comes out the other end has fat :nope:(TMI....horrible yellow stuff apparently) 

My official weighing in day is Thursday, week 2 is always bad for me and I failed today by eating a Reeses peanut butter cup on the train home :dohh:

My shifts have changed from 8-4:30 to 9-5:30, I know its only and hr, but my lunch is only about 20 mins later than before and I was getting home for just after 5pm, now I'm getting home at 6:15, ready to chew my left arm off or eat one of my cats. I'll have to take something to munch on in my bag for going home.


----------



## Love2bamummy

:flasher:Where has everyone gone? :dohh:

I hope you're all getting up to some naughtiness :sex: with your OH's and :spermy: have got your legs in the air :coffee:

Come on ladies we're hoping for lots of :bfp: for 2011.

We want sore :holly:, to feel :sick:, have a little :crib:. So come on lets get those :bfp: and celebrate! :drunk:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls! Good news from the FS, please see my journal in my sig so I dont have to retype!! Lol.

Been mega good today not eating crap.

Had rice and tuna for lunch, a cereal bar and a banana.

xxx


----------



## Traskey

4magpies
I've left a message on your journal to say congratulations on the positive appointment at the hospital. Looks like you have a way forward!

They noticed how much weight you had lost too :D What an achievement!


----------



## Traskey

Love2bamummy said:


> :flasher:Where has everyone gone? :dohh:
> 
> I hope you're all getting up to some naughtiness :sex: with your OH's and :spermy: have got your legs in the air :coffee:
> 
> Come on ladies we're hoping for lots of :bfp: for 2011.
> 
> We want sore :holly:, to feel :sick:, have a little :crib:. So come on lets get those :bfp: and celebrate! :drunk:

:haha: We are here! Thanks for the giggle, needed that today :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

I am sooooo happy. I cant describe it. Feel better now I know they are fixing me!

I have lost 5 BMI points since I started seeing them! How good is that!

xxx


----------



## april05

Hi Ladies, congratulations on all the weight loss, that's just great. I lost 4lbs this week, Im delighted with myself & we got our date to see our Napro Doctor 18th of Feb, its in Galway, which is 3 hours away from where we live so we're going to make a romantic weekend out it. I am on cloud 9 :o)


----------



## Love2bamummy

Well done 4magpies you have done so well. I will go and look at your journal in a mo. 

April05 fab weight loss honey keep up the great work.


----------



## Tarkwa

Well done 4magpies =D&gt; - you did good! 5BMI points/31lbs is amazing! :yipee::wohoo: (I love this smilie!)
It's so nice when people notice you've lost weight :happydance:, and that the doctors see that you are totally 100% committed to becoming a mummy. It's annoying when mistakes are made, but they are only human, and we've all made mistakes :oops: (but I'm sure the consequences have not impacted people's lives! :trouble:). I hope you get your letter soon and get everything tidied up in there.
Well done again on such a successful trip to see the FS. O:)
xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Ive just got back from fat club and lost 1lb. Not massive but im happy with that coz i havent been too good. I had a curry and been to the cinema twice and had popcorn and sweets both times so jm happy with just a pound :) xx


----------



## Traskey

:munch: Well done eveyone on your weigh ins! All pounds count :headspin:


----------



## Tarkwa

Lisa84 said:


> Ive just got back from fat club and lost 1lb. Not massive but im happy with that coz i havent been too good. I had a curry and been to the cinema twice and had popcorn and sweets both times so jm happy with just a pound :) xx

Well done Lisa 84! =D&gt; 1lb is great (as I said in one of my earlier posts) as steady and consistent weight loss is the best way, especially if you have nice treats along the way! :) We need to enjoy this journey because if it was horrible, we wouldn't wanna do it, right? 
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Have been at work all day so loving catching up on today's 'goings on'. Well, I'm feeling ](*,) right now - is AF gonna show or what?! I've had dark brown discharge (sorry if TMI) for a few days now, and dull pains and just wish the :witch: would turn up. I'm due tomorrow (if 28 day cycle) but I just want to get going with round 2 of clomid now that I know my progesterone levels means I'm O'ing. I ordered some more PT's and OPK's and they arrived today along with a Basal Body Temperature thermometer. I'm not sure whether to start charting my BBT or not, or whether to go with 'knowing my body'? :shrug: I think I might show DH my EWCM this cycle as everytime I say I'm 'eggy' he asks how I know!!! :dohh: I love my DH to bits, but :sex: all the time can be exhausting, for both of us! My first round of clomid went well as DH was around all of the time, but I worry he might be away when I'm at my 'peak' (he's gone back to uni part time - distance learning and has to visit the uni every three weeks for lectures and the occasional exam). I think it should be ok this cycle, and I might be 'peaking'/O'ing around his birthday which would be AMAZING! How lovely would that be? I've booked a table at our local restaurant (which is actually in a rather posh hotel!) so would be a nice way to finish the evening :winkwink:.
Hope everyone else has had a great day too and well done again on all the weight losses! :wohoo: (you're gonna see loads more of this smilie - I love it!)
And thanks to Love2bamummy - your post made me :rofl:!
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Foxybabyhg3 said:


> My shifts have changed from 8-4:30 to 9-5:30, I know its only and hr, but my lunch is only about 20 mins later than before and I was getting home for just after 5pm, now I'm getting home at 6:15, *ready to chew my left arm off or eat one of my cats. *I'll have to take something to munch on in my bag for going home.

Your comment made me laugh, but please don't eat your pussy cats!!!!! :rofl: I know what you mean - sometimes you just need something there and then. I had an ok day - marmite on toast with tea for brekkie, homemade lasagne and a chocolate mousse for lunch and lasagne AGAIN for dinner (it was huge!) along with a salad. Now feeling peckish again I might have another mousse or a crème caramel (you know the little individual pots) :dohh:. Or I might just have a cuppa :coffee: as DH is studying.

Sorry for the multiple posts this evening - so much to say, but tell me if you want me to :-#!!
xxx


----------



## Traskey

:awww: Don't be silly, we love your posts. Put as many as you like :yipee:
The more the merrier :wohoo::finger:


----------



## zowiey

Evening ladies! Well done Lisa


----------



## zowiey

Evening ladies! 

Well done Lisa On your loss,every pound counts! xx

4 magpies, I'm just about to stalk your journal!

I had my hsg today, and good news, everything looks fine and both tubes are clear! Yay! Although she did have to push bit harder to get the solution to filter to the left side, and said there may have been something slightly blocking it, but whatever it was shifted anyway! So I'm feeling very relieved, and really looking forward to our next fs appt in march. Hubby took me to the cinema and to a tapas restaurant to celebrate, so my diet has failed massively today, but hey!

Hope everyone has had a good day? 
Xxxxx

Ps, this was written on my Phone, so apologies if it doesn't make any sense!


----------



## Tarkwa

Yey zowiey!!! :wohoo: (here he is again!) That's great news - I've heard that just being poked about down there can help unblock. So all positive news :).
Don't worry about dinner - tapas is yummy (I love Spanish food!) - just don't do it too often :winkwink:. We shouldn't feel bad for celebrating! And your post is fine - you must be a pro with your phone (although you did post a bit too soon :haha:!)
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Great news Zowiey, absolutely a reason to celebrate and enjoy a meal with your husband :D The diet will still be there tomorrow ;)


----------



## 4magpies

Good news on the HSG Zowiey! Thanks for taking time to stalk. It's so nice having "good tubal news" isnt it!? I feel on top of the world now.

Thanks to everyone else who popped over, feel free to carry on stalking more the merrier.

Well done on the losses girls!!

I have swedish meatballs, lingonberry jam and some gorgeous mash potato with the creamy sauce last night. Was my mini treat for good news but still not really bad to eat. Just used a healthy extra milk to make sauce and syned the butter in the mash and the jam.

Still 14st 7 hoping for 2lbs this week. 2lbs a week is my goal really. Hope to be under 30 bmi for my next op!!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Lisa84 said:


> Ive just got back from fat club and lost 1lb. Not massive but im happy with that coz i havent been too good. I had a curry and been to the cinema twice and had popcorn and sweets both times so jm happy with just a pound :) xx

1lb is fab honey! I bet you wouldnt want it back if we asked ya? Haha.

Keep it up!!

Oh and I am now in my 2WW girls as I felt myself ovulate from my now good side yesterday (whilst in with the FS irony eh?! haha). Maybe the good news kicked it into action. This is the 1st month I have felt confident something could even happen so please have your FX'd for me.

xxxx


----------



## Traskey

Absolutely everything crossed for you! Positivity has got to be a good thing :)


----------



## 4magpies

Traskey said:


> Absolutely everything crossed for you! Positivity has got to be a good thing :)

How you feeling today honey?

xxx


----------



## Traskey

Good thank you. I'm working at home today so I've snuck onto the forums :coffee: Call it an early coffee break :winkwink: 

Catching up on everyone's news :happydance: How are you doing today?


----------



## 4magpies

Oooh I wish I could work from home. I am at work and rather busy.

Ooopsie. Gonna get on with it this afternoon though. All work and no play makes a dull girl!

I am good just gotta play the waiting game now. Hate it!

C'mon 2lbs this week!

xxx


----------



## Love2bamummy

Ah dear, looks like theres going to be no :bfp: for me this month. Unfortunately the :witch: decided to pay a visit yesterday (don't know what she's smiling at! lol).

I wanted to do a dance.... 'Bang, bang the :witch: is dead, I've got a tiny little bump instead' :dance: 

My time will come! lol :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

It will and heres to next cycle... lots of babydust for you.

xxxx


----------



## Traskey

Awwwww, she got me yesterday too :hugs:

I love the little ditty :happydance: Let's all hope we can use it next month :thumbup:

I'm trying to stay positive and have ordered some sensitive pregnancy tests from Amazon. I've also dug out the results of my hysteroscopy that I had last year to take with me to the FS next week.


----------



## 4magpies

I have 20 IC preg tests to use this month... Lol. Dangerous.

xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

4magpies said:


> I have swedish meatballs, lingonberry jam and some gorgeous mash potato with the creamy sauce last night. Was my mini treat for good news but still not really bad to eat. Just used a healthy extra milk to make sauce and syned the butter in the mash and the jam.
> xxx

Sounds like you've been to Ikea recently! O:) I love it there. Sorry about the :witch: Traskey and Love2bamummy - she finally made an appearance this morning for me, so I guess our cycles are fairly in sync?! I knew she was on her way, but at least I know I can start taking my clomid tomorrow. And god knows why they made this smilie with a smile on her face?! :dohh:

With my bulk buy of IC OPKs and PT's I got my BBT thermometer so I've started charting today. Not sure if that will help or make me worry even more. My temp was around 36.4°c - not sure if that's normal or not, but it was above the red line, whatever that means! :wacko:

I'm working from home again today (I do love my new job - it's so flexible. I quit my last one as I hated it there and thought the stress was stopping us conceiving, but no, it's unexplained :growlmad:). I think I will go to the gym again today, might even have a swim! DH has headed up north for uni again - he's back on Sat night so I just have my 15 yr old puss (see avatar - isn't she gorgeous?!) to keep me company. Blimey, I do waffle, don't I? :blush:

4magpies - good luck with your 2lbs this week, I'm sure you'll do well. And lots of :dust: - I'll keep everything x'd for you.
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Tarkwa said:


> With my bulk buy of IC OPKs and PT's I got my BBT thermometer so I've started charting today. Not sure if that will help or make me worry even more. My temp was around 36.4°c - not sure if that's normal or not, but it was above the red line, whatever that means! :wacko:
> 
> I'm working from home again today (I do love my new job - it's so flexible. I quit my last one as I hated it there and thought the stress was stopping us conceiving, but no, it's unexplained :growlmad:). I think I will go to the gym again today, might even have a swim! DH has headed up north for uni again - he's back on Sat night so I just have my 15 yr old puss (see avatar - isn't she gorgeous?!) to keep me company. Blimey, I do waffle, don't I? :blush:
> 
> 4magpies - good luck with your 2lbs this week, I'm sure you'll do well. And lots of :dust: - I'll keep everything x'd for you.
> xxx

I use the CBFM which tells me when I am about to ovulate but I was wondering whether to chart my temperatures as well. I would need to read up on it though as I have no idea what i'd be doing :nope:

I suspect a combination of weight, stress and age are working against me. I am working on the weight, age I can do little about. Not sure what to do about the stress though!


----------



## Tarkwa

Hey Traskey, I have the CBFM too, but can't use it with the clomid. Not sure I can use the IC OPK's either but hey, at only a few pennies a pop I don't care! The charting looks easy - I just mark the temp, day of week, month, OPK result, CM, saliva :shrug:, period, :sex: and :test:. Will see how it goes for a month and then decide whether to continue.
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Tarkwa, sounds like a plan to me! I didn't know you couldn't use it whilst on Clomid. I'll start charting and see how it goes. Just in case that's what they recommend next week. 

Is it better to use a C thermometer or a F?


----------



## twinkle1975

hello ladies - just read your thread all the way through - please can I join you?
I'm 36 and am doing WW - I've lost a stone (14lbs) so far but would have to lose 91 pounds to get my BMI to 30 :cry::cry:
We have our first FS appointment on 8th Feb - I know they're going to tell me that I'm too fat for them to do anything but will they just send me away full stop or will they tell me to lose some weight & then come back?


----------



## Traskey

Welcome Twinkle :hugs: Good to see you :D

My first FS appointment is next week so I can let you know how badly I get moaned at! I have a very long way to go to get a BMI under 30 too.

Congratulations on losing 14 lbs so far, that's FABULOUS :happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

twinkle1975 said:


> hello ladies - just read your thread all the way through - please can I join you?
> I'm 36 and am doing WW - I've lost a stone (14lbs) so far but would have to lose 91 pounds to get my BMI to 30 :cry::cry:
> We have our first FS appointment on 8th Feb - I know they're going to tell me that I'm too fat for them to do anything but will they just send me away full stop or will they tell me to lose some weight & then come back?

What tests have you had so far? It depends what you problem is.

My problem is a buggered tube that they can fix. So they are fixing it for me because there is no BMI stipulations.

xxx


----------



## Love2bamummy

Welcome Twinkle1975, it's great to have you here with us!!

I was told to go back to FS when I'd lost 3-5 stone. I could have thumped the woman :devil: Typical comment from a stick thin Dr! I know I'm fat, I certainly don't need to be told it!

Ah well, I'm determined to prove them all wrong! I'm going on a WW soup making mission this weekend, I read they are good to freeze so I'm going to get some tubs and make a few batches of different varieties and label them up with the flavour and pro points value then I can have something different everyday and be all healthy!

I will try them out and if anyone wants the recipes just give me a shout. :dishes:


----------



## 4magpies

I love soup but I am on SW so I would have to syn the recipes!! Lol.

I feel dead hungry today. But I am gonna be good. 

I had ONE minstrel before. How is that for self constraint? Haha.

xxx


----------



## Traskey

Love2bamummy said:


> Welcome Twinkle1975, it's great to have you here with us!!
> 
> I was told to go back to FS when I'd lost 3-5 stone. I could have thumped the woman :devil: Typical comment from a stick thin Dr! I know I'm fat, I certainly don't need to be told it!
> 
> Ah well, I'm determined to prove them all wrong! I'm going on a WW soup making mission this weekend, I read they are good to freeze so I'm going to get some tubs and make a few batches of different varieties and label them up with the flavour and pro points value then I can have something different everyday and be all healthy!
> 
> I will try them out and if anyone wants the recipes just give me a shout. :dishes:

:help: Me, me, me, me, meeeee please. I love soup, especially after i saw that bbc doc that soup keeps you fuller longer, but i don't have any recipes!

As for the nasty doc :devil: I can send a :ninja: if you like?


----------



## Traskey

4magpies said:


> I had ONE minstrel before. How is that for self constraint? Haha.
> 
> xxx

:munch: Now THAT'S restraint! I wasn't quite so :angel: I had 2 squares of galaxy :-=


----------



## 4magpies

2 squares is a hell of a lot better than stuffing a whole bar down your neck!! Well done.

I find I enjoy stuff like that more when I havent had it for ages. You appreciate it more.

Gawd I am hungry. Dunno what to make for tea. See what OH fancies when I get home.

x


----------



## zowiey

Afternoon ladies! 

I have my weigh in tonight, and have bloated like a beast! Nice! So I am going to go through my wardrobe to find the outfit that weighs the least! :haha:

Hello and welcome to twinkle! Well done on your weight loss so far! 

The ladies that have had a hsg, did you have cramping the day after? They told me to expect it for a few hours after, but its stil cramping quite bad on my left side. 

Anyway hope everybody is having a good day so far?
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Traskey said:


> Tarkwa, sounds like a plan to me! I didn't know you couldn't use it whilst on Clomid. I'll start charting and see how it goes. Just in case that's what they recommend next week.
> 
> Is it better to use a C thermometer or a F?

Goodness, maybe you can use it whilst on clomid?! :wacko: When I first got it and read through all the instructions I'm sure it said you would get an artificially high number of highs and that it may not even predict peaks at the right time. There are loads of articles out there (have just googled it) and even a thread on here! I'm going to continue my break from it and save a good few pretty pennies.

I only used a °c thermometer because I'm sure that's what doctors would use (everything is metric: they weigh me in kilos, take my height in cm so thought better to 'speak their language' if I needed to tell them about temps at all at my next FS appt). Fahrenheit is a bit 'old school' O:).

I hope that helps Traskey. Anyhoo, I've just got back from the gym :happydance: :bodyb:. Really proud of myself - 45 mins on machines and 30 lengths in the pool. Just need to stay away from the chocolate in the kitchen cupboards! 4 magpies I've VERY impressed by your ONE minstrel =D&gt;, and Traskey 2 squares is positively saint like O:). I might treat myself to two squares as well.

Also, a huge welcome :hugs: to Twinkle1975 - I'll do a separate message answering your q's. The ladies here are all SOOOOOO lovely and made me feel very welcome and I've only been on a few days! :thumbup:
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

twinkle1975 said:


> hello ladies - just read your thread all the way through - please can I join you?
> I'm 36 and am doing WW - I've lost a stone (14lbs) so far but would have to lose 91 pounds to get my BMI to 30 :cry::cry:
> We have our first FS appointment on 8th Feb - I know they're going to tell me that I'm too fat for them to do anything but will they just send me away full stop or will they tell me to lose some weight & then come back?

Hello Twinkle 1975 :wave: and welcome. Well done on the weight loss so far =D&gt; - you should be proud of yourself. Good luck for 8 Feb - TBH it is hard being on the curvy side and seeing a FS. They do tend to go on about losing weight so be prepared for that, but be strong because sometimes they can be really insensitive with their comments - like losing two stone is easy, yeah, I'll just snap my fingers and it'll drop off! Honestly, it makes me so :growlmad:. Always take support with you, whether DH, OH, mum, sis etc... as that really helps. They would never ever send you away full stop, but they will recommend losing more weight to get closer to a BMI of 30 (at least that's what they did to me). They'll probably do bloods, swabs and ask a ton of questions. What tests have you had so far? Do you know if you are O'ing? When I was around a BMI of 35 I had crazy periods - the longest cycle was 95 days but losing weight did help (I hate it when they are right :growlmad:).
Waffling again - hope this helps!
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

zowiey said:


> The ladies that have had a hsg, did you have cramping the day after? They told me to expect it for a few hours after, but its stil cramping quite bad on my left side.

Hey babe, sorry you are still hurting. My HyCoSy (similar thing - not sure what the difference is to be honest) was last summer but I don't remember still feeling anything the day after (if I did it was so mild I've forgotten about it). It's probably because she unblocked and poked around more on that side - you might be a little bruised on the inside. If I were you I wouldn't worry too much (obviously have no idea how bad your pain is, but given you were 'blocked' it seems related). If it gets to the point where you think something is not right (us girlies tend to know - ignore what anyone else says) then call NHS Direct or your 'primary care trust' people. You may need to go to out of hours if you're worried (as it's 6pm now). 
xxx


----------



## zowiey

I lost 3 1/2lbs!! Wooo!:happydance: So I only need to loose 1 1/2lbs to be back at my ticker weight! I couldn't bring myself to accept the 5lb gain I had at christmas, so kept my ticker at my pre xmas weight.:blush: oh the shame.

Anyway, that means I need to loose just over 2lb a week to get to my goal for our next fs appt. I CAN DO THIS!!!!! 

xxxx


----------



## zowiey

Tarkwa said:


> zowiey said:
> 
> 
> The ladies that have had a hsg, did you have cramping the day after? They told me to expect it for a few hours after, but its stil cramping quite bad on my left side.
> 
> Hey babe, sorry you are still hurting. My HyCoSy (similar thing - not sure what the difference is to be honest) was last summer but I don't remember still feeling anything the day after (if I did it was so mild I've forgotten about it). It's probably because she unblocked and poked around more on that side - you might be a little bruised on the inside. If I were you I wouldn't worry too much (obviously have no idea how bad your pain is, but given you were 'blocked' it seems related). If it gets to the point where you think something is not right (us girlies tend to know - ignore what anyone else says) then call NHS Direct or your 'primary care trust' people. You may need to go to out of hours if you're worried (as it's 6pm now).
> xxxClick to expand...

Thanks hun, I'm still getting a few cramps, but its easing off now. i wondered if it was where the "blockage" was, and so is a little more sensitive?

xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

I have only had a lap and dye I did have some cramping the day after but i was also on af so put it down to that. Sorry not much help.

Xxx


----------



## Love2bamummy

zowiey said:


> I lost 3 1/2lbs!! Wooo!:happydance: So I only need to loose 1 1/2lbs to be back at my ticker weight! I couldn't bring myself to accept the 5lb gain I had at christmas, so kept my ticker at my pre xmas weight.:blush: oh the shame.
> 
> Anyway, that means I need to loose just over 2lb a week to get to my goal for our next fs appt. I CAN DO THIS!!!!!
> 
> xxxx

Well done Zowiey you've done great. Looks like the bloating didn't affect you at all. I'm so proud! Lol xx


----------



## Traskey

zowiey said:


> I lost 3 1/2lbs!! Wooo!:happydance: So I only need to loose 1 1/2lbs to be back at my ticker weight! I couldn't bring myself to accept the 5lb gain I had at christmas, so kept my ticker at my pre xmas weight.:blush: oh the shame.
> 
> Anyway, that means I need to loose just over 2lb a week to get to my goal for our next fs appt. I CAN DO THIS!!!!!
> 
> xxxx

Zowiey thats fantastic weight loss, well done :happydance: Don't worry about the Christmas gain, looks like it's well on it's way to being gone!

I hope the cramps go soon. Sounds like it's probably a result of all the poking around they did in there. I had some discomfort for a day or two after my hystoscopy. Fingers crossed it goes soon x


----------



## 4magpies

P.s well done on losing all that Zow!!

Fab loss. I put on 5lbs over xmas too!! Haha.

xxx


----------



## zowiey

Thank you ladies! I couldn't believe it! I also wore my new jumper dress/tunic out today without jeans, just really thick tights, I never show my legs! I can't wait to be thin!!

xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

zowiey said:


> I lost 3 1/2lbs!! Wooo!:happydance: So I only need to loose 1 1/2lbs to be back at my ticker weight! I couldn't bring myself to accept the 5lb gain I had at christmas, so kept my ticker at my pre xmas weight.:blush: oh the shame.
> 
> Anyway, that means I need to loose just over 2lb a week to get to my goal for our next fs appt. I CAN DO THIS!!!!!
> 
> xxxx

Well done chick! =D&gt; Everyone puts on weight over Christmas - I did as well; how can you NOT put on weight with all the naughty yummy things around (the Quality Street did it for me :blush:). But it's dealing with it afterwards which is important for us - we knew it would happen and we're sorting it out - simples! We'll all do it TOGETHER. :hugs:
xxx


----------



## sarah1989

Hey Ladies, 

Just checking in to let everyone know how my weight loss has been this week. I have lost 1 more pound, and 2 inches (one from bust and one from waist). That brings my weight loss total to 16 pounds :)

Keep up the good work ladies!!


----------



## imogenwanted

hi all,
happy week end hope its a good one for all, just weighed in have lost 7lbs in 3 weeks so really pleased long way to go, but hope to get there,
when do to you all this week you all sound like your being so good good luck for next week. hope your feeling better zowiey xx


----------



## zowiey

Wow! the thread is quiet today! hope everyone is ok, and has a fab weekend! 
xxxx


----------



## april05

Congratulations girls on the weight loss this week, its been fab!
Just back from our appointment with the doc, its was very informative we both have learned a few things about each other that we didnt know as our old FS never told us i.e. That I had Strep B in 2008 & hubby's sperm is perfect for IVF but just ok for conceving naturally. He's now to take 200mg of Co Enzyme Q10 & Fertility Plus for men. I have to make an appointment with the nurse for a HVS.... so Im a little disapointed this evening. 

How is everyone this evening?


----------



## Tarkwa

april05 said:


> Congratulations girls on the weight loss this week, its been fab!
> Just back from our appointment with the doc, its was very informative we both have learned a few things about each other that we didnt know as our old FS never told us i.e. That I had Strep B in 2008 & hubby's sperm is perfect for IVF but just ok for conceving naturally. He's now to take 200mg of Co Enzyme Q10 & Fertility Plus for men. I have to make an appointment with the nurse for a HVS.... so Im a little disapointed this evening.
> 
> How is everyone this evening?

Hey april05 - don't be disappointed chick - things are moving forward! O:) Not sure what Strep B is but I hope you are ok now and fully recovered. Had to look up HVS as I've never heard this abbreviation before and it sounds fine (smear like - we've all been there before!). I had a (normal?) swab on my first FS appt and that was fine. I'm sure we'd know if there was an infection down there. Hope it goes ok for you! Will look into Fertility plus for my DH as we want to boost his swimmers - his SA scores were 'ok-lish', but they could have been much better (no super :spermy: unfortunately). It's great that you know if you can't conceive the 'traditional' way :sex: :blush:, then the next option has increased chances :happydance:.

Just got back from visiting family today and can see only a couple of posts :(! I decided to tell my mum that I was taking drugs (then realised that sounded sooooo wrong :dohh: and corrected myself with 'fertility' drugs!). Came over very emotional and said I didn't want to talk about it which she is fine with (she said she would only ever talk to me about our infertility if I brought it up first - love her! Wish MIL would p*** off and not talk about babies all the frigging time!). My mum said she didn't have any problems conceiving me or my sis so she could never understand the pain we are all going through. I'm glad I can talk openly with you :flower::hugs: even though we have never met!!!! 

It's late now so I'm going to bed (alone :(, but that's fine as I have AF staying!) Looked at my chart and if we 'conceive' on DH birthday I could test on valentine's day! Am I just setting myself up for a big fall?!?!?! I hope not!
Take care all, sweet dreams
xxx

P.S. Had a few choccies today and 2 small slices of cake :nope: - my aunt's fault(!), but I will probably go to the gym again tomorrow so I don't feel toooo bad.


----------



## Love2bamummy

I don't feel like I have had as good a week this week. My new found eating habits haven't changed over the last week, but its that time of the month (ladies, I'm sure you'll understand!) and I feel a bit crappy and don't feel like I've lost at all this week.

Oh well.... looking forward, I've ordered the new Jillian Michaels 30 day shred dvd, so as soon as that arrives I'll give that a whirl. It has rave recommendations of Amazon, and my sister got it last week and said its fab! She couldn't hardly move the next day, and she'd only done 80% of level 1 lol.

Hope you're all ok, everyone has been very quiet over last couple of days.

Much love ladies :dust:


----------



## 4magpies

I don't seem to have lost any this week and I've been really good. A bit miffed off.

Xxx


----------



## zowiey

Don't give up hope yet ladies, don't you both have a few days before you weigh in? Maybe as well,as you both had really good losses last week, it's just balancing out a little? If I loose over 3lbs in a week, I'm lucky to loose 1/2lb the following week, I never loose a steady amount each week like some people, it is super frustrating tho! 

Love2bamummy, good luck with the workout DVD, I did a carmen Electra one a few years ago, it nearly killed me! I think I'll stick to the yoga on the wii, that can be bad enough! I'm soo unfit!

xxxx


----------



## gingerroxi

=D&gt;


Traskey said:


> Does anyone else want to eat loads when they are just getting their period? Thank goodness for the WW point tracker which is telling me I have used my points today and to stay away from the cupboards!

ME ME ME!!! Although this usually happens about a week and a half before AF starts, then the week before I start to feel a bit queasy!

Just caught up with everyone's weight loss and it's amazing - Well done everyone =D&gt; Looks like the support on this site does indeed work.

I've had lots of bloating this week - due AF on Wednesday (please don't come!) so thought that there would be a weight GAIN ...

But I've lost another 3lbs. I am 1lb away from having lost 2 stone :happydance::happydance:

Only 29lbs to go until I can get IVF if needed.

Good luck to everyone for next week.


----------



## Traskey

Hey girls, sorry I wasn't on yesterday. Hectic day at work, late home, dinner and then I was so shattered I went to bed! 

I've had a neddy with scales. I am doing WW online and was using my bathroom scales. They seemed to be all over the place though, weight changing each time I got on them so I was using the wii fit to chart my weight. This then seemed to be inconsistent, one day I gained 4 pounds in 3 days, then I lost 9 a few days later, then gained 5 back!!! 

In pure frustration we have bought a new digital set of scales. At least things will be ok now but tbh I have no idea what weight I really was when i started a couple of weeks ago and whether this diet is working for me. All I can do is start from now and see how it goes. 

I've learnt that eating breakfast makes you hungrier though. Hopefully that's a good sign that metabolism is speeding up as I rarely got hungry before 1 before. I'll need to be extra careful this week as I haven't lost as much weight as I thought I had.


----------



## Traskey

gingerroxi said:


> =D&gtI've had lots of bloating this week - due AF on Wednesday (please don't come!) so thought that there would be a weight GAIN ...
> 
> But I've lost another 3lbs. I am 1lb away from having lost 2 stone :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Only 29lbs to go until I can get IVF if needed.
> 
> Good luck to everyone for next week.

:wohoo: :happydance::thumbup: 3 lbs is fab!!!!!!! Well done :D


----------



## Tarkwa

Traskey said:


> I've learnt that eating breakfast makes you hungrier though. Hopefully that's a good sign that metabolism is speeding up as I rarely got hungry before 1 before. I'll need to be extra careful this week as I haven't lost as much weight as I thought I had.

Hey Traskey, good to see you again. I'm not sure your breakfast is filling you up properly (if you ask me). I find that when I eat cereal I am ravenous and could eat anything in sight after just an hour or two (attack of the mid-morning munchies I call it :munch:). But when I have toast or toasted waffles with real butter YUM! I'm not hungry until lunch time. Could all be in my head (as I'm sure most things are with me) but I feel I do much better when I feel full during the day (i.e. not thinking about being hungry which makes matters worse).

Proper weighing scales are v.important for us ladies. I found my Wii fit balance board wasn't consistent either so I always weigh on the bathroom scales, in 3 different places (turning the scales around!) to make sure they are all the same (as once I nearly wet myself with how many lb's I'd lost, only to move the scales, check again and be disappointed) :dohh:. OCD I know, but I like to be certain. I've been a bit naughty actually and checked my weight before Monday morning - but it was good. Looks like I've lost 3lbs or so, but it could fluctuate so I'll do an official post on Monday. Am hoping to go to the gym/swim this pm, but have lots of housework :laundry::hangwashing::iron::dishes: to do before DH gets home. Could end up going tomorrow with DH instead, but at least it would be 3 visits this week.

Waffling again - I hope you gorgeous ladies have a fabulous weekend. :hugs:
xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Oooh I feel rough today girls and its making me crave shite food. Been good so far though.

xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

4magpies said:


> Oooh I feel rough today girls and its making me crave shite food. Been good so far though.
> 
> xxx

Just keep thinking about what lies ahead - it defo helps me to concentrate on what I should be doing. When I was in the gym earlier this week I really zoned in on what I was doing it for and ended up really puffed out because I had worked so hard (was a real sweaty betty!).
But do allow yourself the odd treat! We need to reward ourselves for doing well :happydance:
xxx


----------



## gingerroxi

Tarkwa said:


> Traskey said:
> 
> 
> I've learnt that eating breakfast makes you hungrier though. Hopefully that's a good sign that metabolism is speeding up as I rarely got hungry before 1 before. I'll need to be extra careful this week as I haven't lost as much weight as I thought I had.
> 
> Hey Traskey, good to see you again. I'm not sure your breakfast is filling you up properly (if you ask me). I find that when I eat cereal I am ravenous and could eat anything in sight after just an hour or two (attack of the mid-morning munchies I call it :munch:). But when I have toast or toasted waffles with real butter YUM! I'm not hungry until lunch time. Could all be in my head (as I'm sure most things are with me) but I feel I do much better when I feel full during the day (i.e. not thinking about being hungry which makes matters worse).
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> When I was on Slimming World - and I still do this - lots of scrambled eggs kept me filled up until my mid-morning break. I would eat the eggs at about 7.30am and when 11am came along I was satisfied with an alpen light bar and a mullerlight yoghurt. I found that anything else for breakfast, toast, cereal etc, just didn't fill me up and I would be hungry by 9.30/10am.Click to expand...


----------



## Traskey

gingerroxi said:


> Tarkwa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traskey said:
> 
> 
> I've learnt that eating breakfast makes you hungrier though. Hopefully that's a good sign that metabolism is speeding up as I rarely got hungry before 1 before. I'll need to be extra careful this week as I haven't lost as much weight as I thought I had.
> 
> Hey Traskey, good to see you again. I'm not sure your breakfast is filling you up properly (if you ask me). I find that when I eat cereal I am ravenous and could eat anything in sight after just an hour or two (attack of the mid-morning munchies I call it :munch:). But when I have toast or toasted waffles with real butter YUM! I'm not hungry until lunch time. Could all be in my head (as I'm sure most things are with me) but I feel I do much better when I feel full during the day (i.e. not thinking about being hungry which makes matters worse).
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> When I was on Slimming World - and I still do this - lots of scrambled eggs kept me filled up until my mid-morning break. I would eat the eggs at about 7.30am and when 11am came along I was satisfied with an alpen light bar and a mullerlight yoghurt. I found that anything else for breakfast, toast, cereal etc, just didn't fill me up and I would be hungry by 9.30/10am.Click to expand...
> 
> And you still lost weight having a mid morning snack? I've been trying to hang on until lunch when i'm absolutely starving! When I skipped breakfast I was never hungry until then but now that I eat breakfast, about 7.30 too I am hungry mid morning. It's when I get hungry that I make bad choices about food :blush: Doesn't help that I don't work in the same place every day and therefore never have food "to hand" when in need.
> 
> I will give this a go. DH bought me some Special K bars yesterday when he was at the shops so will take some of those with me to work.Click to expand...


----------



## Traskey

Tarkwa said:


> I've been a bit naughty actually and checked my weight before Monday morning - but it was good. Looks like I've lost 3lbs or so, but it could fluctuate so I'll do an official post on Monday. Am hoping to go to the gym/swim this pm, but have lots of housework :laundry::hangwashing::iron::dishes: to do before DH gets home. Could end up going tomorrow with DH instead, but at least it would be 3 visits this week.
> 
> Waffling again - I hope you gorgeous ladies have a fabulous weekend. :hugs:
> xxx

Oh, 3lbs is FAB, sounds like you have done really well this week! All those visits to the gym must be helping too :D


----------



## Traskey

4magpies said:


> Oooh I feel rough today girls and its making me crave shite food. Been good so far though.
> 
> xxx

:thumbup:Hang in there!!!!!!!! Feeling rough can be the devil for wanting to fall off the straight and narrow.


----------



## Tarkwa

Traskey said:


> And you still lost weight having a mid morning snack? I've been trying to hang on until lunch when i'm absolutely starving! When I skipped breakfast I was never hungry until then but now that I eat breakfast, about 7.30 too I am hungry mid morning. It's when I get hungry that I make bad choices about food :blush: Doesn't help that I don't work in the same place every day and therefore never have food "to hand" when in need.
> 
> I will give this a go. DH bought me some Special K bars yesterday when he was at the shops so will take some of those with me to work.

What a lovely hubby you have, buying you special K bars! With regards to snacking I try and have a glass of smoothie. If it's got bananas in then it's really filling and I get two of my five a day. Failing that (depending where I am) I try and have water or a cuppa :coffee:, or even a piece of fruit. A lot of the time what we think is hunger is actually meant to be thirst (really doesn't feel like that sometimes), but I'm sure when you are starving your body starts slowing down your metabolism to reserve fat for later! Completely the opposite effect we want! :dohh: Starving yourself/allowing yourself to go hungry is not good for you.

I agree with gingerroxi about the eggs, but not always easy to do in the morning if you are in a hurry. I had one slice of eggy bread for lunch - yum! Keep experimenting until you find something that is more filling. Snacking isn't bad, provided it's the right type of snack.

Hope this helps chick!
xxx


----------



## Traskey

We need a thanks smiley on here! It all helps Tarkwa, thanks. I had one slice of wholemeal bread with baked beans for lunch and a Muller Light yoghurt. That should keep me going until dinner :D


----------



## april05

Tarkwa said:


> april05 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations girls on the weight loss this week, its been fab!
> Just back from our appointment with the doc, its was very informative we both have learned a few things about each other that we didnt know as our old FS never told us i.e. That I had Strep B in 2008 & hubby's sperm is perfect for IVF but just ok for conceving naturally. He's now to take 200mg of Co Enzyme Q10 & Fertility Plus for men. I have to make an appointment with the nurse for a HVS.... so Im a little disapointed this evening.
> 
> How is everyone this evening?
> 
> Hey april05 - don't be disappointed chick - things are moving forward! O:) Not sure what Strep B is but I hope you are ok now and fully recovered. Had to look up HVS as I've never heard this abbreviation before and it sounds fine (smear like - we've all been there before!). I had a (normal?) swab on my first FS appt and that was fine. I'm sure we'd know if there was an infection down there. Hope it goes ok for you! Will look into Fertility plus for my DH as we want to boost his swimmers - his SA scores were 'ok-lish', but they could have been much better (no super :spermy: unfortunately). It's great that you know if you can't conceive the 'traditional' way :sex: :blush:, then the next option has increased chances :happydance:.
> 
> Just got back from visiting family today and can see only a couple of posts :(! I decided to tell my mum that I was taking drugs (then realised that sounded sooooo wrong :dohh: and corrected myself with 'fertility' drugs!). Came over very emotional and said I didn't want to talk about it which she is fine with (she said she would only ever talk to me about our infertility if I brought it up first - love her! Wish MIL would p*** off and not talk about babies all the frigging time!). My mum said she didn't have any problems conceiving me or my sis so she could never understand the pain we are all going through. I'm glad I can talk openly with you :flower::hugs: even though we have never met!!!!
> 
> It's late now so I'm going to bed (alone :(, but that's fine as I have AF staying!) Looked at my chart and if we 'conceive' on DH birthday I could test on valentine's day! Am I just setting myself up for a big fall?!?!?! I hope not!
> Take care all, sweet dreams
> xxx
> 
> P.S. Had a few choccies today and 2 small slices of cake :nope: - my aunt's fault(!), but I will probably go to the gym again tomorrow so I don't feel toooo bad.Click to expand...

Hi Tarkwa, 

Delighted you were able to talk to you mam at least there will be no pressure from her, maybe you should have a little chat with your MIL, its nice when they know what's going on, I have to say my Mam & MIL are brilliant, no pressure at all, although sometimes they might make a comment if I was to go for an extra piece of cake!!! LOL :winkwink:

Hubby got his tablets in Holland & Barrett today 40Euro, they cost so much when you add up all the vitiam's we've to take, but Im sure it will be worth it in the end. :thumbup:

I've just found out that an old friend of mine is pregnant for 2nd time, baby number 1 not even a year old... feeling a tad sorry for myself!:cry: I think I will need to just chill out and relax with some TV. As Im alergic to Dairy, hubby went to the shop & got me dairy free chocolate cookies, isnt he just a pet. Oh & they're only 1.5 WW points (the old points)...:happydance:

Hope all you ladies are having a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Traskey

:hugs: for April, it's hard when people around you conceive. Be good to yourself and enjoy that dairy free choccy (in moderation lol x)


----------



## Love2bamummy

Well I've made two of my soup recipes this aft, they're gorgeous! I've got them in the freezer so I can take different ones to work with me. No more tinned soup for me!


----------



## Tarkwa

Ladies, I forgot to say earlier I have one of the old WW recipe books (Summer Sizzlers) which has five soups in it. The recipes are as follows: Celery, Tomato & Apple Soup (0.5pts); Spicy Seafood Soup (2pts); Minestrone Verde (3.5pts); Chilled Cucumber & Mint Soup (1.5pts) and Vichyssoise (1.5pts). Let me know if you want the full recipes and I'll send them to you or post on here (if I'm allowed to). But please note they are old WW points (have no idea how the new points work), but I'm sure they're still low in fat/sat fat etc...
xxx


----------



## Traskey

:sad2: Oh dear, I just snapped at DH for offering me a Minstrel! I'm not normally that bad, honest. I think I am getting worried about the FS on Thursday. I've tried to tell DH to prepare for them not offering us any help as my BMI is about 37. From what i've read on these forums that's just too high. 

He is convinced that my weight won't be an issue or they wouldn't have referred us in the first place. I'm more realistic than that! It worries me that with only a couple of weeks until i'm 39 I won't have the time to lose the weight that they require. 

I seriously contemplated Lighter Life, as my uncle lost loads on it, but a friend told me the calories are so low that it effects your fertility and makes it difficult to conceive. Don't need to make things worse on that front! You do however, lose a lot of weight quickly on it. 

I wanted to take the safer option with WW so that it would be sustainable but now I am worrying I'll run out of time.

I've apologised to my DH of course. He won't read up on anything fertility related. It's not that he isn't interested he is just sure that they'll help us and that will be that.

I just wish Thursday was over and done with!


----------



## imogenwanted

oops just had fish and chips :( now feel really bad but at least i can be good tomorrow

april dont be sad you one step closer fingers crossed

traskey at least you have will power to say no to minstrel xx i did lighter life it is very had can make your periods stop, and so hard to keep weight off after i have put mine back on so dieting again know :(


----------



## Tarkwa

Good luck for Thursday - I'll be thinking of you. :hugs: It's hard with a high BMI, but it really depends on who you see and what they think of curvier figures. I think the best thing to do is flatter them (say you understand the risks associated with a high BMI and being preggers) but that you have changed your lifestyle and eating habits to get your weight down and it's working :happydance:. Rapid weight loss is so bad for you and it never stays off, and like you say can add to the problems. Slow and steady wins the race :). 
xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Well I had a chicken kebab for tea. Sorta free on sw! Lol.

On my phone so short reply.

Good luck for thurs hun. Will be thinking of you.

Xxx


----------



## Traskey

Thanks everyone :hug:


----------



## zowiey

Oh Traskey Hun, sending you lots of hugs. You will probably be sent for any tests you haven't already had, and then at the next appt they will probably mention your BMI.

I did lighter life and it just wasn't nice, I felt so miserable and only managed a week! I needed to chew food!

Also, did you know in most PCTs you can have up to 2 rounds of private treatment and still qualify for NHS? Also most private clinics don't have a bmi limit. 

xxxx


----------



## Traskey

zowiey said:


> Oh Traskey Hun, sending you lots of hugs. You will probably be sent for any tests you haven't already had, and then at the next appt they will probably mention your BMI.
> 
> I did lighter life and it just wasn't nice, I felt so miserable and only managed a week! I needed to chew food!
> 
> Also, did you know in most PCTs you can have up to 2 rounds of private treatment and still qualify for NHS? Also most private clinics don't have a bmi limit.
> 
> xxxx

Ohhhhhh, I didn't know about the private clinic. Will have to look into that, thanks. It's always good to have a back up plan. 

You didn't get on with Lighter Life either? It's so tempting when you look at their weight loss but I knew in my heart that I probably wouldn't be able to stick to a shake and nothing else for weeks at a time! At least with WW and SW you can eat and make choices. 

I did my measurements today for WW and i've lost 2cm off my waist and 3cm off my chest so that's a positive for the day. Put me in such a good mood I did half an hour on the wii :happydance:


----------



## april05

Ah Traskey, sending you lots n lots of hugs....xxx

Hubbys cant win sometimes, if hubby didnt offer me a minsterl I probabyl would have taken the head off him & he if did offer I would have taken the head off him too...LOL They put up with a lot, bless them....

Don't be worrying go into your appointment open minded & take it from there, wishing you the very very best of luck...

Off out for a walk with my DH now.....xx


----------



## Tarkwa

april05 said:


> Hi Tarkwa,
> 
> Delighted you were able to talk to you mam at least there will be no pressure from her, maybe you should have a little chat with your MIL, its nice when they know what's going on, I have to say my Mam & MIL are brilliant, no pressure at all, although sometimes they might make a comment if I was to go for an extra piece of cake!!! LOL :winkwink:
> 
> Hubby got his tablets in Holland & Barrett today 40Euro, they cost so much when you add up all the vitiam's we've to take, but Im sure it will be worth it in the end. :thumbup:

Thanks april05, I'd love to tell her, but it would be much quicker and easier if I took out an advert in a national newspaper! Seriously, she would hassle me (in a nice way, but that ends up being hurtful) every time I see her (how's it going, any news, do you need some 'private' time together upstairs?!?!?! :sex:), tell people even though I would say not to - she would tell her sister (they are very close) and say not to tell anyone, but because she lives so far away and hardly ever sees us I just know, bless her, that she (DH's aunt) would then tell her children and then everyone would know on his side of the family. Then she'd probably blame me, saying it must be my fault because how on earth could her son be the problem? :nope: She's very family oriented and doesn't like 'outsiders' like me or my BIL (she does accept us though!), plus she has a TONNE of her own problems so it's best off keeping quiet. PHEW, that feels so much better now getting that off my chest - thanks!!!!

Got DH some Wellman Conception :thumbup: (multi-vits) today from Holland & Barrett (B1G2HP), our local one doesn't stock Fertility Plus as it's only a little store. 

Didn't go to the gym today :dohh: - but I did do some gardening so that probably burnt a few cals (not many). Going to have chicken fajitas for dinner, yummy! And I will post my weight tomorrow (am in the office for most of the day so will probably be the evening). Enjoy what's left of the weekend ladies. :hugs:
xxx


----------



## zowiey

Ugh, I'm feeling really miserable today. I try so hard to stay positive, but every now and then, I just feel like giving up. It feels like i'm trapped and can't move forward in my life. I just want to have a baby, thats all. It seems to happen so easily for other people.

Sorry I'm being self indulgent, and moany, I'm just having a bad day I guess.


----------



## Tarkwa

HUGE :hugs: honey!!!! We're all allowed to have sh*tty days where we just wonder why on earth we put ourselves through this, but it will be worth it in the end. No-one else could understand how we feel about wanting to be a mummy - it's just nature, something inside us that we can't control, no matter how level headed we are in real life! :shrug: We've got it 'harder' than others with our weight so we have a longer journey (the crappy scenic route like you said before!). Take it easy tonight, chill out, watch a film, have some chocolate (just a little) and have a cuddle. We all feel like giving up, but we know we never will - that's what makes us stronger :hugs:.
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Awwww Zowiey :hug: Please hang in there. I know that it's so hard and sometimes you just want to hide under the duvet and make the world go away. It's awful that you know what you want, you see other people having it and no matter how hard you try it just doesn't happen.

I know how you feel about it being the one thing to help you move on with your life. I feel the same way. All we can do is keep trying and hope for a miracle.

GIANT :hug: We are all here for you if you need us x


----------



## Traskey

This was on the WW FB page today. I thought it might help.

&#8220;So many of our dreams at first seems impossible, then they seem improbable, and then, when we summon the will, they soon become inevitable.&#8221; - Christopher Reeve


----------



## april05

Isnt it great to get things off our chest...! I had a new member of staff a while back (she was covering a maternity leave) she kept asking me would I like kids and making references that I was married 5 years & didnt have kids, that one day I just turned round and said We dont want children as they dont fit into our schedule. I know that sounds terrible to say but I just couldnt go into it with her as 2 girls in my office just had babies & she had 3 herself so she wouldnt under stand but it did shut her up and she never asked again.... So maybe tell your MIL that you dont plan on having them just yet.... maybe in a nicer way than I told the girl in my office...LOL...:blush:

Ah Tarskey, I read that too & thought yes one day my dreams will come true.

I was feeling a little down yesterday but am back on track today, went for a lovely walk with DH. I've my WW no point veggie soup made & my sugar free Jellies made & chillin in the fridge. Its a new week tomorrow Im going to start mine off as positive as I can.

Good luck on all the weigh in's this week ladies & its great to have such a huge amount of support - Thanks Ladies xxx:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## zowiey

Thank you ladies, I know I'll be ok tomorrow, I'm just wallowing in my pit of self pity! Thank you again for your replies! I promise I won't always be moaning! xxx


----------



## april05

Zowiey you're allowed to moan, that's what we're hear for.... 

Good Luck tmrw xx


----------



## Love2bamummy

Everyone has their off days Zo today it's your turn Hun. Keep ur chin up, we're all here for you xx


----------



## Chiefjen83

Hey Ladies, 
I was wondering if I could join? DH and I have been ttc for 9 month, NTNP for way longer. I've been trying to lose weight for such a long time, especially because I know it can effect our chances of conception. At my heaviest I was 310lb and am down to 280 but have been stuck at this point for the last year, but I never give up completely!

Over christmas I had a cycle that lasted 60 plus days and my doctor seems to think there is a chance I have pcos. Up until then, since i had normal periods I assumed I didn't have it, and that I was ovulating every month. So now i'm trying to get down to 250 before I set up my first RE appointment - because honestly, I'm to embaressed to go this big. 

Its so nice to see a thread that I feel like I belong in!


----------



## april05

Welcome Chiefjen,

Thanks for sharing your story. Loosing weight is soooo hard, it's great to have this thread to chat away & give each other advise & tips.

When is your appointment? Im sure you will get to your goal...xx

Good luck on your journey xx


----------



## 4magpies

I had a bit of a crappy day yesterday, ate pork scratchings, sat around watch tv and even ate bread and 2 kitkat fingers. Think I needed a day off though.

Super concentrating on diet till tomorrow. Banning myself from brews, just water water water (hopefully 8 to 10 glasses) as it apparently aids weight loss!!

Hope your okay Zow. :hugs:

Welcome Jen.

xxxx


----------



## Love2bamummy

Ooooh I'm aching! I did 45 mins on Jillian Michaels Wii game yesterday, then did 20 mins step on the Wii and then 20 mins Salsacise. I felt great yesterday but I'm bloody aching this morning!! :grr:

:friends: Welcome ChiefJen! We're all a little bit mad but it helps!! :happydance: We have a great little support group going on here, we're all here for one another, whether it's good news, or little rants. We have weekly weigh ins so we can all encourage each other and help oneanother along the way. :flower: xx


----------



## imogenwanted

morning ladies welcom jen, hope the water helps 4magpies, 
i have a bit of a dilema today, we moved in november and yesterday finally got to sort oit office and found 3 weeks worth of w8 diet food packets which i did last year, (sorry long rant)
So any way me and hb did it last year he did so well and looked fab he lost 3 stone and really stuck to it has put back on stone and not really worring what he eats, i lost 2 stone put nearly all back on,

so my question is should i go back on it and use packets up with hb so he losses a bit more, he said he would, i could do with lossing a bit quicker but im on zenical not sure if it will work,

but im scared ill just put all back on again when i run out of packets :(

sorry so long what would you do


----------



## april05

Morning Imogen,

Well if it was me I would use them as a kick start, when you see the weight coming off you'll want to stick with it and eat healthier... 

Good luck...x


----------



## Love2bamummy

Imogen,

Could you use the packs to replace 1 meal per day and have a very healthy meal for the other? Not sure if you can do this but might be worth a try.

H xx


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

zowiey said:


> Ugh, I'm feeling really miserable today. I try so hard to stay positive, but every now and then, I just feel like giving up. It feels like i'm trapped and can't move forward in my life. I just want to have a baby, thats all. It seems to happen so easily for other people.
> 
> Sorry I'm being self indulgent, and moany, I'm just having a bad day I guess.

I so know how you mean. In my office of 18 people, there have been 5 pregnancies in 12 months. I just keep thinking why can't it be me? I said to DH, I'd had enough, we have to face the possibility it may never happen, then wnet and scoffed 6 packets of pickled onion Space Raiders :blush:

Feeling a bit better today, but I can't help feeling that everything is going against me. My age, my weight, my PCOS and diabetes. Maybe I'm stupid for carrying on rather than giving it up and accepting it and getting on with enjoying the rest of my life :cry:


----------



## zowiey

Foxybabyhg3 said:


> I so know how you mean. In my office of 18 people, there have been 5 pregnancies in 12 months. I just keep thinking why can't it be me? I said to DH, I'd had enough, we have to face the possibility it may never happen, then wnet and scoffed 6 packets of pickled onion Space Raiders :blush:
> 
> Feeling a bit better today, but I can't help feeling that everything is going against me. My age, my weight, my PCOS and diabetes. Maybe I'm stupid for carrying on rather than giving it up and accepting it and getting on with enjoying the rest of my life :cry:

:hugs: You are most definately not stupid for carrying on hun, you are very, very strong. I hate that even one of us has to go through this, but we will get through it, and it will be so worth it in the end. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## zowiey

Imogen, 

I think heathers idea is a good one! Good luck!
xx


----------



## imogenwanted

Foxybabyhg3 
dont give up, what i want to say is maybe just try not to be so ruled by it but still try to bed every other day, and just have a break that way , but i know it is so hard to do.

we just have to believe one day it is going to be us sending huge hugs to every one xxxx


----------



## Tarkwa

I believe that the best things come to those who wait, and boy, have we waited! Our times will come and there is a reason why it hasn't happened yet; I call it fate.

I weighed myself this morning and can officially post a 3lb loss over the last week! I'm chuffed to bits, but know that this week will be hard.

*Foxybabyhg3* - the odds may be stacked against us, but the win at the end of it will be phenomenal! :hugs: 

*Imogen *- if I were you I'd use some of the packets to kick start, maybe doing what love2bamummy says, just replacing one meal. I'd hate the thought of wasting what I'd bought(!) and it will be company for your hubby too. Not sure you should use the z/xenical at the same time though, and certainly not with the shakes (if that's what they are as they have no fat as far as I'm aware). The thing about putting weight on after is because we go back to our 'normal' eating habits and exercise routine, but if you really concentrate on that then you should do much better this time, and with us here to help. :hugs:

*Love2bamummy *- well done on doing all that exercise! :happydance: It's so hard to be motivated sometimes to get off our bums to do it, but worth it in the end. Take it easy and I hope your aches and pains disappear soon!

*4maggies *- aah, we all have our off days. :winkwink: Drink oodles of water to help flush it out of your system and keep up the good work. I love porky scratchings!

*Chiefjen83 *- WELCOME! :hugs: It's great on here as all the other ladies say doing weigh-ins and being there for each other when we have an off day or a rant. It's really helped me over the last week (when I joined) and I hope it will do the same for you too. My periods were :wacko: when I was heavier but now I've lost weight they are much more regular. I've found that the FS's I've seen like to see that you are putting in the effort to change your lifestyle and eating habits to lose weight and understand the risks involved of being heavier and PG, so best of luck with your goal of getting down to 250lbs. It's a tough journey, but we have the strength to do it together (corny I know, but I feel I owe it to the ladies here to support them just as they support me!).

*Zowiey *- hope you're ok today and back to your usual self! O:).

Phew, what a post! Speak later ladies!
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

april05 said:


> Isnt it great to get things off our chest...! I had a new member of staff a while back (she was covering a maternity leave) she kept asking me would I like kids and making references that I was married 5 years & didnt have kids, that one day I just turned round and said We dont want children as they dont fit into our schedule. I know that sounds terrible to say but I just couldnt go into it with her as 2 girls in my office just had babies & she had 3 herself so she wouldnt under stand but it did shut her up and she never asked again.... So maybe tell your MIL that you dont plan on having them just yet.... maybe in a nicer way than I told the girl in my office...LOL...:blush:

I've been telling her white lies for years :blush: (well, before we started TTC they weren't lies!). I've been saying that we're not ready, our careers are important (new jobs, promotions, university etc...), or we've got work to do on the house so it would be unfair to bring a baby into a DIY building site etc... It's only more recently that she's been mentioning it EVERY time I see her, multiple times during the day :growlmad: (so much so that even DH noticed and he's a typical man that doesn't pick up on crap like that!). For now I'm just avoiding her :blush:, but as it's DH's birthday at the end of next week we're bound to have to see her, so I'll see how I feel nearer the time about what I should say. 
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Welcome ChiefJen *waves*, we hope you enjoy it here! Everyone is very supportive, through the good days and the bad. Feel free to post whenever you need and join in the weigh ins if you feel you want to. 

4Magpies, everyone has bad days :hug: I am impressed with the water and lack of tea! Hang in there. 

Zowiey, hope you are having a better day today. 

Love 2 - sounds like you were an exercise fiend yesterday! Hope the aches and pains have gone by now.

Imogen, the advice from the girls sounds good to me. Use one a day and eat healthily for the rest.

Foxy, awwww :hug: I understand the lure of the pickled onion space raider! We are all here for you and we all know that sometimes it's hard to feel positive. Some days are worse than others. Keep hoping that everything that you are trying is making a difference, a little at a time.

Tarkwa, congratulations on the 3lb weight loss, that's AWESOME!!


----------



## Traskey

Tarkwa said:


> I've been telling her white lies for years :blush: (well, before we started TTC they weren't lies!). I've been saying that we're not ready, our careers are important (new jobs, promotions, university etc...), or we've got work to do on the house so it would be unfair to bring a baby into a DIY building site etc... It's only more recently that she's been mentioning it EVERY time I see her, multiple times during the day :growlmad: (so much so that even DH noticed and he's a typical man that doesn't pick up on crap like that!). For now I'm just avoiding her :blush:, but as it's DH's birthday at the end of next week we're bound to have to see her, so I'll see how I feel nearer the time about what I should say.
> xxx

Oh dear :cry: I do wish people wouldn't keep asking about when you are having children :hissy: Does she have any other grandchildren? Maybe she's desperate for her first. Doesn't help you though if she keeps going on and on about it. 

I remember my youngest aunt, years ago, saying to me that she wished people would stop asking when her and my uncle were having kids. They were having problems conceiving and didn't want the whole world to know about it. In the end I think they told my nan, just to stop her from asking in front of all the family! She then didn't mention it again.

We haven't told my family yet that we are going to see the FS. I told my brother 7 months ago that we were having problems conceiving after he asked us how we were getting on (they had just announced they were expecting their 3rd child). He said, in front of all at the family BBQ, just relax and it will happen. That upset DH, as he didn't want the world to know and so now he doesn't want me saying anything to the family. 

Families, who'd have them! I hope your MIL doesn't give you a hard time next week :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Well ruined my good day. Had a healthy tea then ruined it. Had a piece of cake some biscuits and some cocopops. Feel bad now and wish I could undo it all.

What an idiot. I was craving sweet stuff. I'm so good then i mess it up.

Xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Thanks Traskey. MIL does have a grandchild already but she's nearly 4 now. The sad thing is that when we do hear the pitter patter of tiny feet she will hardly get to see him/her as much as she has seen my niece. She looked after my niece so my SIL could go back to work, in fact, she retired from her job as a child-minder just to look after her. My SIL only lives a few mins away from MIL, but we're about an hour away and MIL doesn't drive (which is a good thing!) so has to rely on others for a lift. 

Hey 4maggies, just eat loads of grapes - they always give me the trots :haha:! Don't worry about having some yummy things - I had a piece of cake tonight too. Just be good tomorrow and forget about it!
xxx


----------



## imogenwanted

crying already at onem, come on ladies who is going to get bfp first one of us needs to soon.

dont worry magpies you were good most of the day 

lets all start again tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## 4magpies

I'm watching it too. I want my baby

Xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Watching Friends right now - just seen the episode where Monica and Chandler realise they can't conceive naturally and decide to adopt :cry:. Hopefully there is a channel4 +1!
xxx


----------



## zowiey

I can't watch obem, I'm strictly a Glee girl on monday nights! I need my super camp, american, teenage fluff tv on a Monday! 

I'm feeling much better today, thankyou ladies! Although my grumble for the day....I did lots of walking yesterday and now my shins are killing!! haha!

4magpies, don't beat yourself up, a little of what you fancy does you good! I bet you haven't done as much damage as you think,and tomorrow is a new day!

xxx


----------



## Traskey

Ok, i'm now on the C4 +1 channel. Got to watch my Silent Witness first :D

I haven't done any exercise today, I was going to tonight but i'm still finishing my work for tomorrow. Better make it up Tuesday!


----------



## Tarkwa

SPOILER ALERT - OMG, watching OBEM and can't believe what Donna has just said. She said she's disappointed she's going home 'empty handed', just because they are sending her home as she is only 4cm! How ungrateful, and it's #2 for her. Sorry if anyone else finds my comment unfair, but I don't think she really understands what empty handed actually means! :growlmad: Raaaaaaaaaarrrrgggghh!!!!!
xxx


----------



## Traskey

:grr: You rant away girl! It's good for the spleen :yipee:


----------



## Pinkee

And I gained a full pound barely did a workout thursdayd, didn't exercise Friday or Saturday and celebrated my birthday. Cookies cakes and carbs.

Man I won't be doing that again!


----------



## 4magpies

Tarkwa said:


> SPOILER ALERT - OMG, watching OBEM and can't believe what Donna has just said. She said she's disappointed she's going home 'empty handed', just because they are sending her home as she is only 4cm! How ungrateful, and it's #2 for her. Sorry if anyone else finds my comment unfair, but I don't think she really understands what empty handed actually means! :growlmad: Raaaaaaaaaarrrrgggghh!!!!!
> xxx

I felt exactly the same, I actually said to my OH quote "I want to smack her ungrateful bitch".

LOL.

Not that I have a habit of wanting to punch pregnant women, but that really wound me up!!

Well on my scales this morning 14st 7lbs.... gonna be mega good today and drink loads of water and hope I can drop a lb today so I at least have a loss!! If not at stay the same isnt so bad, better than putting on. Will update when I get home tonight after my WI.

xxx


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Thanks Girls-Am feeling a bit more positve today. 

*4magpies* Its just a wee slip-wee all have them-look how well you've done so far. You won't have done any damage. Just get right back on it. 

Making DH try new things. I managed to get him to have trout last week (only 3 syns with the honey, orange & lemon butter). Tonight its sardines with chilli, lemon & garlic. They're syn free woohoo! He's only ever really had cod in batter when it comes to fish.


----------



## 4magpies

Foxybabyhg3 said:


> Thanks Girls-Am feeling a bit more positve today.
> 
> *4magpies* Its just a wee slip-wee all have them-look how well you've done so far. You won't have done any damage. Just get right back on it.
> 
> Making DH try new things. I managed to get him to have trout last week (only 3 syns with the honey, orange & lemon butter). Tonight its sardines with chilli, lemon & garlic. They're syn free woohoo! He's only ever really had cod in batter when it comes to fish.

Mmmm I love sardines.

Used to have them cooked on a volanco in Lanzarote!! Mmmmm....

Thanks honey.

I always struggle to lose the week of ovulation and the week of AF. :(

Dunno if anyone else has that problem.

xxxx


----------



## Love2bamummy

Well it's my weigh in day today, due to go in the next 45 mins. Thing is.... I don't feel very thin today! :dohh: I'm dreading getting on those scales. I have been good all week and stayed within my points, hell I've even done some exercise! :hugs: Maybe today is just a fat day! lol :shrug:

I'll update when I've had the dreaded weigh in. See you all soon :wacko:


----------



## 4magpies

Love2bamummy said:


> Well it's my weigh in day today, due to go in the next 45 mins. Thing is.... I don't feel very thin today! :dohh: I'm dreading getting on those scales. I have been good all week and stayed within my points, hell I've even done some exercise! :hugs: Maybe today is just a fat day! lol :shrug:
> 
> I'll update when I've had the dreaded weigh in. See you all soon :wacko:

Good luck, I felt fat this morning and still weigh the same as last week so mind can play tricks on you!!

xxx


----------



## Love2bamummy

Hmm.... :cry:

Well I've been weighed today :sad2:, and have stayed the same. :blush: My leader thinks the :witch: hasn't helped this week, and should be on track for a loss next week. :thumbup:

On the plus side, I haven't gained so I have to be thankful for that. (Should have had those Haribo Jellies Heather!!) : But I did include them in my points.

Ok, this week, strictly no sweets of any kind! I've heard about skinny water :happydance: from Asda, so I'm going to trot on down :dance:to Asda and buy me some! lol. Apparently the skinny water is like a special lemony type of dilute where the acid in the lemons eats away at the fat. The downside is that it makes you wee a lot; but I'm game for that! :muaha:My WW leader has recommended it, but not to drink it more than twice a day. I'm going to give it a whirl. :laugh2:

I hope all my little :friends: have good weigh ins this week.

Take care :headspin:


----------



## 4magpies

Skinny water sounds good. May have to get myself some of that.

I have a feeling I am gonna STS too honey.

Better than gaining!!!

xxx


----------



## Love2bamummy

4magpies said:


> Skinny water sounds good. May have to get myself some of that.
> 
> I have a feeling I am gonna STS too honey.
> 
> Better than gaining!!!
> 
> xxx

It certainly is hun, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. xx


----------



## Lisa84

Hello lovely ladies :hi:

Sorry i haven't been around for a while i'm trying to have a bit of a BnB break to stop me obsessing so much. Suprisingly its working :)

I have had a shocker of a week this week. Think it's because it has been my AF week and i *never* lose weight the week of AF :( If ihave seen it i've eaten it this week. KFC, Ben and Jerries, Pizza .....Offt it's been bad!!! :blush:
I'm dreading the weigh in this week. I have done a little exercise so hopefully it wont be a big gain.

Well done on everyone who has had a loss and for those that have slipped up don't beat yourself up about it. Like i said i have had a shocker this week but know that i will be super good next week and get whatever gain i have back off again :) xxx


----------



## Traskey

DH says he always knows when I am getting my period. If it's not nailed down.........lol

Well done on not gaining weight this week for those of you on WI. If you've gained then put it behind you and move on. All will be well and let's face it, everything in moderation. You aren't expected to be banned from the foods you like forever!


----------



## zowiey

I am such a muncher when Af is due, and I'm the same as 4magpies, I get the munchies around ov too! Weird!

My Hubby has just phoned me, to let me know that all my dreams have come true! I asked if he was actually Mark Owen in disguise, but no, hes not! Boo! No, apparently my dream is a stupidly big tv for our bedroom! Where he works they have loads of 42" plasma screens that they are throwing away, so all the managers are taking them home. But jeez, I have some lovely ideas for our bedroom (we're redecorating) and funnily enough not one of them include a big tv! Hmmm, actually wondering what hubby thinks my other "dreams" are!:haha:


----------



## Traskey

:laugh2: Isn't it funny how all men dream of giant tvs? What is the appeal I wonder? When we bought the downstairs one, I wanted the 42", "Oh no" says DH, "It's got to be the 50 inch one!"


----------



## imogenwanted

zowiey thats funny, husbands are funny.

hi welcome back lisa84


think i need some skinny water, just cant seem to do one day with out being bad, was going to start packets but ate gaint twix instead :(

i think it might be cos i have been good for a month and i seem to be slipping a bit.
but if i just lost another stone i could have clomid so must be good!!

have had fab day though i make and teach glass bead making and have just build new work shop at home so have been making beads all day, i was going to make a bead for every month i have been ttc but that means i would need 54 beads that would take ages and just be depressing, but thought one day when i have a baby i can shall them to the child when bigger, sorry going on a bit will go know xx have a good night


----------



## Love2bamummy

Imogenwanted I love beads too! I love to make jewellery. 

OMG I've just done level 1 of the Jillian Michaels 30 day shred I think my muscles are going to explode, I'm gonna be aching like mad in the morning! I was doing really well until the star jumps bit the I nearly knocked myself out! I'll probably have black eyes tomorrow! Lol


----------



## Tarkwa

Hey imogen - you might as well enjoy the twix, otherwise it makes eating it feel a whole lot worse! I try not to stop myself from eating yummy stuff as if I know if denied myself I would want it even more :(. You've done really well 1/2 a stone is a lot. Might your doc/FS see that you are committed to losing weight now and prescribe you clomid? That's what they did with me, but I think I was lucky (pregnant FS who took pity on the snivelling wreck :sad2: in her office!). Have fun with the beads - very therapeutic :cool:

Welcome back Lisa - just enjoy the crap food you've had, no point crying over spilt milk, and jump right back up tomorrow (or now if you really want to!). That's what I tell myself after I've eaten 'bad' things.

Zow, I agree, no TV in the bedroom (there's plenty of entertainment going on in there already! :blush:). But I have to side with your DH on this - a big TV is great! Provided it's in the lounge/living room. We have a 42" plasma, and I really want one of those new slimline LED TVs that's all shiny and black. I ordered a 50" one for work and it is AMAZING! I know it's not normal for girls to think like this, even my DH thinks it's strange I want a new TV :haha: but I think it would look great. It's my only crazy :wacko: 'boy' thing.

Hi everyone else! :wave:. I'm hungry all the time(!), but typical PMS means I just have to have chocolate when :witch: is coming into town. Oh, and I bite my DH's head off, but that doesn't count, right?! :winkwink:
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Love2bamummy said:


> OMG I've just done level 1 of the Jillian Michaels 30 day shred I think my muscles are going to explode, I'm gonna be aching like mad in the morning! I was doing really well until the star jumps bit the I nearly knocked myself out! I'll probably have black eyes tomorrow! Lol

I have visions of this: :holly:!!!!!!! :rofl:
xxx


----------



## 4magpies

OMG! Put on 2lbs on the SW scales but STS on mine.... Gonna take notice of the STS and not the SW scales!!

xxx


----------



## zowiey

Haha!! I love it Heather! And well done you! Just thinking of the title, 30 day shred exhausts me! I really need to do some excecise, but I get sooo lazy!

Well we have the tv, and its HUGE!! we have a 42" plasma in the living room, and I can put up with it in there! Hubby said he thought it would be good for me, as I'm short sighted so struggle to see the tv we have in our bedroom (terrible I know, but I have to watch tv to fall asleep!) But now I'll be able to watch tv even without my glasses!!:haha:

xx


----------



## 4magpies

We have a 50" plasma in the lounge on the wall & a 32" LCD in the bedroom.

My OH also has a thing about big TV's

xxx


----------



## Traskey

Imogen, you are not, "going on", don't worry! I think the beads are a lovely idea. Now that's a talent that would be useful in life. I wish I had a creative bone in my body.

Love2, 30 days shred sounds seriously painful. You have my utmost respect for even attempting it :D


----------



## Traskey

4magpies said:


> OMG! Put on 2lbs on the SW scales but STS on mine.... Gonna take notice of the STS and not the SW scales!!
> 
> xxx

I agree! Stick with what you know :thumbup:


----------



## 4magpies

Ignorance is bliss, also I think my boobs have grown today so that could be 2lbs easily!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## karla1

hi ladies hope you dont mind if i join

my name is karla i am 27 we have been TTC for a year and just (today been referred to fertility specialists) i am really worried they wont do anything to help as i weigh 15st 8lbs so to get a BMI of 30 i need to loose 3st 1lb. OH needs to loose 3st 8lbs so tonight we have both joined weight watchers

in fairness i would do anything to have our gorgeous little bundle of joy so loosing some weight doesnt seem to bad a request (quiting smoking at the same time is a different matter though)

x


----------



## Traskey

Welcome Karla :hi: Join us on our weight loss journey. Some are on WW, others SW and some just eating healthily. The ladies on here are great and very supportive when we have good days and bad. 

I am doing WW and hubby is by association! He has no choice, all the drinks are now diet in the house to avoid temptation :haha: From what other people have said you should be ok with a BMI of 30 or under for help on the NHS. 

Best wishes and :hug:


----------



## sarah1989

Hey Ladies,


Hope everyone is doing well on your weight loss journeys. I had an okay week last week, but this week I am just really feeling down. I weighed myself today (one day early) and I have gained 2 pounds :cry: I didn't do anything differently this week from any other week, and I just feel hopeless. 

I keep feeling like I am letting DH down, as I am not losing the weight as quickly as I had hoped, and that is one of the reasons preventing conception (or so the doctor has said). I am trying so hard to lose the weight and take medication for my thyroid, but it just seems like it isn't working. :cry:

DH has now decided that he thinks it is best that we delay TTC for a couple months to take the pressure off weight loss, but really TTC'ing is not affecting me losing weight, at least I do not think it is :( 

Two couples we are very close to have just had a baby and started TTC'ing their first (respectively of course). I think knowing that fact has made me quite sad as well, because in the back of my mind I think, well if they just started TTC how lucky will they be, and how long will it take them to conceive, will they achieve it before us?? :( 

I also am finding it very hard to be around our other friend and their newborn, I want to be happy for them, and show happiness on the outside, but inside I am torn apart and wanting to cry... DH just doesn't understand :hissy:


Sorry ladies, I just needed to vent and get that all out. Anybody else feeling the same this week? :(


----------



## 4magpies

I put on 2lbs and wasn't that bad sarah so im with you on that one :hugs:
Xx


----------



## Love2bamummy

4magpies said:


> Ignorance is bliss, also I think my boobs have grown today so that could be 2lbs easily!! :haha:
> 
> xxx

:happydance: I'm sure your hubby won't mind that! :holly:


----------



## BranDivah

Hey ladies! I've been MIA for a bit because I was out of town! I'm actually afraid to weigh in because all we did on our trip was EAT...but I'm gonna do it...right now actually

DRUMROLL

Ok I gained a pound. Not so bad!

I gotta run get ready for work, but I'll try to catch up later today


----------



## Love2bamummy

BranDivah said:


> Hey ladies! I've been MIA for a bit because I was out of town! I'm actually afraid to weigh in because all we did on our trip was EAT...but I'm gonna do it...right now actually
> 
> DRUMROLL
> 
> Ok I gained a pound. Not so bad!
> 
> I gotta run get ready for work, but I'll try to catch up later today

You've done great Brandi if you've been off track and only gained a pound you've done really well! Back to it now hun! lol xx


----------



## 4magpies

Well done on only gaining 1lb! Thats not bad if you ate like you said you did! Haha.

xxx


----------



## april05

Hey Ladies,

Hope everyone is keeping well, sorry its just a quick post as im running out the door busy week! Well I was out for 2 meals this week & STS so happy days, but will have to be extra good this week.

Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## Traskey

Evening all, 

Welcome back BranDivah, sounds like gaining just a pound is a good result. Well done April for sts and enjoying a social life :D

I've just watched Will Your Crash Diet Kill You? Those crash diets are so tempting when you see the instant weight loss but I could never stick to them for a long period of time. 

Hope you are all having a good week food wise!


----------



## cottonlily

I'd like to join here :) In the past 9 years I've continuously put on weight - working full time, going to college part time, TTC and remodeling a house hasn't helped the cause either. But for my health (my poor back and knees especially!) I am trying my best to get some weight off. My BMI figures say I should lose 100 lbs but I can't imagine ever being that thin! 75 lbs is my ultimate goal but as long as I'm going in the right direction (or at least not gaining!) I feel successful. I'd honestly be quite happy with losing 50 just to get under the 200 lb mark. I've lost 6 lbs so far without really trying much. And now I've borrowed my mom's treadmill so I can burn more calories while it's so cold out.


----------



## Traskey

:hi: Welcome CottonLily :hug:

Good luck on your weight loss journey! We are all trying to lose a few pounds on here. We have good days and bad but everyone is very supportive whichever week you are having. 

I'm doing WW and have a huge number of pounds to lose. In order to stay motivated I am picking smaller goals. Otherwise the thought of losing so many pounds would be enough to put me off even starting!


----------



## Tarkwa

Hi all, welcome Karla and cottonlily! :hugs: And nice to see you again BranDivah and Sarah1989. 

April, STS is great news if you've been eating out, and 1lb is nothing BranDivah, I'm sure you'll work extra hard this week :winkwink:
I've had a bit of a rubbish day food wise; the building we rent our office from laid on lunch (so all the new companies could meet each other which was nice) and I just munched on tons of millionaire's shortcake and a mini maple pecan plait :growlmad: as well as having plenty of savoury food. I'm very annoyed as I haven't even been to the gym this week as DH is off work studying so I just want to be with him (even though I have been working from home).

Sarah1989, I know exactly what you mean - I feel a bit like you this week. Having a thyroid condition can make it harder (I looked into it last year as a blood test I had showed something wasn't quite right with me, TSH I think(?) but the doctors said nothing to worry about as my levels were ok). If only losing weight was as easy as putting it on :nope:. And at work today one of the guys I work with was speaking to an old colleague who announced she was PG. Sounds like she's had a rough journey (several m/c's poor thing), but I'm so jealous and want a :bfp: of my own (I've never had one so don't even know if I can get PG :shrug:). I'm not too bad around my friend's toddler - I think of it as practice (and she went through the same as us LTTTC), but I think if anyone else I know said they were PG and I had to look at their bump I think I'd feel pretty low. Happy for them, but low.

Traskey, don't even think of going down the crash diet route :dohh: - it'll end up piling back on, they never work long term. Maybe try a detox if you want to do something like that, but only for a day or two to kick start (remember starving yourself just stores fat for later!). Actually, that sounds like an idea! I might look into it myself.

Looking forward to this weekend as we're going to RHS Wisley to see the butterflies in the glass house. We went last year, but because the temp wasn't right it killed a load off :blush:. Poor b'flies!

T'is getting late - night night ladies, sweet dreams...:sleep:
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Enjoy Wisley Tarwa! Hope the butterflies have a better year this time.

I have the FS tomorrow, so i'm taking the day off. Fingers Xd I don't get somebody that's really nasty about my weight. I know I need to lose it. I read on one of the other threads that every 1 BMI point you lose equates to an increased fertility of 4%. Haven't done very well this week though I fear. We'll see on Friday.


----------



## sheilarae07

I think I want to join this discussion. I am 21 and my husband is 29. We have been married for 2 years and TTC since our wedding night. I am 5'5" and weigh 220. In October, I weighed 249, so I have accomplished a lot. However, my doctor did not even talk about all the weight I lost but just gave up on me. I didn't even get a follow up appointment :( I am hoping that if I can lost 40 more pounds then maybe we will get a BFP.


----------



## Traskey

:hi: Sheila, congratulations on losing 29 pounds. That's a fantastic achievement!

I'm sorry to read about the negative experience you had with the doctor :hug: We are all trying to lose either a few, or a lot, of pounds on here. You are very welcome to join us and share your good days and bad. Nobody will judge you if you fall off the wagon, life is for living :)


----------



## Tarkwa

Traskey said:


> Enjoy Wisley Tarwa! Hope the butterflies have a better year this time.
> 
> I have the FS tomorrow, so i'm taking the day off. Fingers Xd I don't get somebody that's really nasty about my weight. I know I need to lose it. I read on one of the other threads that every 1 BMI point you lose equates to an increased fertility of 4%. Haven't done very well this week though I fear. We'll see on Friday.

Thanks Traskey! Best of luck for tomorrow - I hope you see a nice FS. If weight is an issue for them just explain how well you've done so far, and that you know you have a long journey ahead (on top of the year you've already spent trying!) and there are risks involved. I hope your DH is going with you too for support - especially as it something that involves both of you. Let us know how you get on and good luck again.
Loasda love :hugs:
xxx


----------



## cottonlily

sheilarae07 said:


> I think I want to join this discussion. I am 21 and my husband is 29. We have been married for 2 years and TTC since our wedding night. I am 5'5" and weigh 220. In October, I weighed 249, so I have accomplished a lot. However, my doctor did not even talk about all the weight I lost but just gave up on me. I didn't even get a follow up appointment :( I am hoping that if I can lost 40 more pounds then maybe we will get a BFP.

29 lbs is an incredible amount of weight loss!!! Sorry your doctor was so pessimistic. I've had some that tell me every ailment I have is bc of my weight; others never even mention it. It all depends on their practices and bed side manner.


----------



## sarah1989

Tarkwa said:


> Hi all, welcome Karla and cottonlily! :hugs: And nice to see you again BranDivah and Sarah1989.
> 
> Sarah1989, I know exactly what you mean - I feel a bit like you this week. Having a thyroid condition can make it harder (I looked into it last year as a blood test I had showed something wasn't quite right with me, TSH I think(?) but the doctors said nothing to worry about as my levels were ok). If only losing weight was as easy as putting it on :nope:. And at work today one of the guys I work with was speaking to an old colleague who announced she was PG. Sounds like she's had a rough journey (several m/c's poor thing), but I'm so jealous and want a :bfp: of my own (I've never had one so don't even know if I can get PG :shrug:). I'm not too bad around my friend's toddler - I think of it as practice (and she went through the same as us LTTTC), but I think if anyone else I know said they were PG and I had to look at their bump I think I'd feel pretty low. Happy for them, but low.

Thanks Hun, It makes me feel better knowing I am not the only one who feels this way. :hugs:

It seems like everyone around us is getting pg, and you want to be happy for them and share their joy, but at the same time it hurts. I don't mind if people have children, I cannot stop them, I just wish I knew someone locally that is going through the same journey as I am. This forum is the only saving grace I have!

Hopefully since my meds are working now, the weight will come off better than it is now. I have been trying so hard to lose it, and it just seems hopeless. 

Sarah xx :hugs::flower:


----------



## 4magpies

Traskey good luck for today honey hope everything goes okay.

xxx


----------



## april05

Hey Traskey, Good luck today pet xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi:

can I join in too please?

I'm Emily and have been ttc on and off since May 2008. I currently weigh 159.3 kgs, which is something like 350 lbs :cry: I've been working really hard and have lost 11.4 kgs or 25.08 lbs since June last year due to a weight management programme that the dr put me on when all of my pcos tests came back clear.

From November 2009 until July last year I didn't have a single af visit, but as the weight started coming off the :witch: started making visits to me again. My last cycle was 40 days long, but this one seems to be a bit longer as I'm on cd 43 today and no sign of af turning up or a bfp, so I'm petrified that I'm going to have either another really long cycle or the :witch: has decided to disappear on me again :cry:

On a lighter note we're booking a holiday to Turkey in December, which I'm using as an extra incentive to try and lose the weight.

I just want a baby bump so badly and am willing to do anything to get there :thumbup:


----------



## 4magpies

Welcome Emmy, lovely to see you in here.

Awesome group of ladies.

xxxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: thanks for the warm welcome hun


----------



## Love2bamummy

Welcome EmmyReece, and well done for your weight loss so far. Look forward to having many chats with you on here. They're a bunch of great ladies, we have a good laugh and moan!


----------



## Love2bamummy

:rofl: Is everyone examining their mucus!! lol :rofl:


----------



## 4magpies

It's one of my fave hobbies in the 2WW love2b!!

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah I do it too ... mine is thick and white atm :rofl:


----------



## zowiey

Hello Ladies!

Funnily enough Heather, I have been checking mine today! :haha: But I never note down what type I have at certain times of the month, so I have no idea if it's good or not!

I have my weigh in today, and I'm not feeling very hopefull for a loss, just feeling a bit fat today!


----------



## Love2bamummy

Well Zoe (you make me laugh!! :laugh2:), I've been reading into this very subject..... lol. My findings are as follows...

Moist or Sticky Early Mucus: Scanty, Thick, White, Sticky, Holds its shape (Not good for conceiving, the :spermy: can't get through!) :dohh:

Wetter Transitional Mucus: Increasing Amounts, Thinner, Cloudy, Slightly Stretchy (getting better - might have a chance!) :bodyb:

Slippery Highly Fertile Mucus: Profuse, Thin, Transparent, Stretchy (like raw egg white) Woo ha! Get going ladies!! :laugh2: :dance: :headspin: :smug: :spermy: :sex: :rofl: :drunk:

So you see ladies the wetter the better! :haha:


----------



## zowiey

The wetter the better!! :rofl:


----------



## Love2bamummy

You got it! :kiss:


----------



## gingerroxi

Does anyone else feel the - often embarrassing - need to jump their DH/OH when they come in the door, proclaiming "I've got (fill in blanks) type of CM/gobs today!!!

I sometimes think he's going to walk back out again!! 

Having a hard time at the moment. AF was due yesterday but I've only been spotting - this has happened for months now but I was reading on a website that this is abnormal and could be the result of low progestrone. I got my bloods taken at day 21 back in June but they never mentioned my level, just said that I was ovulating :shrug:

I can't help but obsess that this is the reason we're not having a bean that sticks!!

I've also been MEGA hungry the past few days - odd considering that normally I'm extremely nauseous just before and during my period. Trying not to get my hopes up as I have for the past 18 months; I just get upset when the :witch: arrives and OH has had to mop up many a tear!

Decided to stuff the diet tonight and we're heading out for our 2 and 1/2 year anniversary. Will worry about the weight loss/gain tomorrow.

Also, :hi: EmmyReece and good luck with the weight loss.


----------



## Tarkwa

gingerroxi said:


> Does anyone else feel the - often embarrassing - need to jump their DH/OH when they come in the door, proclaiming "I've got (fill in blanks) type of CM/gobs today!!!
> 
> I sometimes think he's going to walk back out again!!

LOVE IT!!! :rofl: I do exactly that!!! :rofl: I tell him "I'm eggy" and rather than take the hint, he goes "how do you know that?"!!!! Honestly - each time I've had to tell him, but last month I offered to show him my EWCM and I don't think he'll be questioning me any more!!! :rofl:

Welcome *Emmy*, you'll love it on here - such a great bunch of ladies. We have a laugh, we have a moan, but we're always here for each other. You've made a FANTASTIC start to your weight loss :happydance:- well done you! FX'd for a series of BFPs in February!

*Traskey*, hope today went well for you chick - let us know how you got on, won't you.


----------



## Tarkwa

Ooh, and I've been to the gym today to make up for lunch yesterday. 45 mins on the machines and 30mins/lengths in the pool. Feeling very chuffed with myself :happydance:. Am having lunch at work again tomorrow - have a feeling I've ordered far too much food for our visitors and I hate waste :( I just need to keep it under control and not stuff my face with the cake! DH is away again tonight; he has a uni exam so I'm on my own with puss for company. Have no idea what to make myself for diiner - I hate meals for 'one'. He gets back home tomorrow afternoon and then I have him all weekend :thumbup:. I'm getting close to O'ing so there's gonna be plenty of :sex:!!! :happydance:
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Hey everyone and welcome :hi: to EmmyReece. What a fun time you guys have been having today. I wasn't sure whether to post this today, didn't want to bring the fun down but you have all been so kind wishing me well at the FS clinic.

Ok, here goes.

We saw a fertility specialist nurse who was actually really nice. Unfortunately, the news she had was not so nice :(

She took our general history, was I ovulating, length of periods, how often we were having sex, cervical secretions etc. Took details of my hystopscopy last year and then basic info from DH, who came with me. She did ask for my height and weight and calculated my BMI. 

We were then told that DH sperm count was low. This was a shock as the doctor had told us that it was ok. Morphology is ok, there just aren't a lot of them. Combine this with my age our best chance of conception would be IVF. 

Now for the bad news. The PCT guidance is no IVF or assisted conception unless my BMI is under 30. No flexibility at all. She was very kind and said she was very pleased I was doing WW and exercising but that the BMI limit was 30 and that was it. I of course couldn't stop the tears from leaking out my eyes at this point and she was really nice about it. You also need at least 6 months prior to being 40 for IVF to be considered so I would need to get the BMI down to 30 by my next appointment in April. Thats a weight loss of about 5lbs a week, every week for the next 10 weeks. Unless a miracle happens, I cannot see how that will be achievable. 

The nurse knew this too and so started to talk to us about other options. Private IVF doesn't have BMI restrictions, could we afford that? Tbh, no. We spent all our savings on the wedding last year :( Our parents couldn't help out. Get a loan? Maybe, not sure. I was understandably upset but calm and polite to her and she appreciated it. She is giving us every test she can on the NHS to try and save us money if we can go private. DH is being sent for another SA, in a clinic in London this time. They are repeating my fertility tests with bloods at 7 days before my period (for progesterone) and day 2-4 bloods (for FSH and Oestradiol). They are also sending me for an HSG exam. 

Frankly, I am devestated but I am glad I was at least a little prepared that it would be the case. DH says it's his fault. I say it's my fault because if his wife wasn't so fat they could have put the sperm in for us! I have cried, I still cry on and off. I will, of course, bounce back. I usually do. We will continue to try naturally as there is still a small chance we could get lucky and it never hurts to hope for a miracle. I just wish I had more time, maybe I could have lost the weight. I should have looked into this sooner and started the weight loss journey sooner but you never think you are going to have problems conveiving do you? Everyone around me has had no problems at all and my education on the potential problems was sorely lacking. 

DH was meant to go back to work this afternoon. He called work and they gave him the rest of the day off so we went and had lunch together and just enjoyed being in each other's company. 

Thanks for all your kind words and support. Giant :hug: and best wishes
Tracey x


----------



## Traskey

Oh, I asked about Clomid, but they said I wasn't a suitable candidate as it looked like I was ovulating on my own (which I hoped so too!). DH had to pop back after our bloodtests and the couple that went in after us had left the nurse in tears. They had been told they weren't suitable for IVF, for other reasons and the male partner had been really awful to her. She did say that she was sorry she couldn't help us as much as we would like, (not her fault) but that she was trying to save us as much money as possible by doing as many tests as was in her power to offer. I've always been glad that my parents taught me to be polite and dignified, even in adversity. You catch more honey with flies than vinegar, my father always said!


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh hun, I have no advice, but please, please, please don't blame yourself :hugs: easier said than done, I know (I have moments where I tell my fella to find someone else so that he can be a daddy) :hugs:

keep at the weight loss hun, it looks like you've made a brill start already :hugs:

has anyone heard of drinking a glass of water when you wake up in the morning with a squeeze of lemon juice in it? my nurse recommended it to me as it helps to kick start the metabolism :thumbup:


----------



## Tarkwa

Oh Traskey, you poor thing :hugs:. You've brought a tear to my eye reading this :cry:. I know exactly how you feel chick as we've had similar problems (DH SA ok, but really not brilliant and my BMI). It's hard and I so wish you every bit of luck I have. If I was with you right now, I'd be giving you the biggest hug I could, and not letting go until you felt a tiny bit better. Take your time taking this in - it's a lot of info with a lot of options. Anything I can do to help please let me know; we're all here for you. :hugs:
xxx


----------



## zowiey

Oh Traskey, I am so so sorry, i really do not know what to say, but am sending you both so many hugs and lots of love. xxxxx


----------



## zowiey

And I echo what Tarkwa said, we are always here for you xxxx


----------



## sheilarae07

I have PCOS and was wondering if anyone else here has it. I get so frustrated when the doctors say that you have to lose weight to get pregnant with PCOS. I know several women who are noraml weight and have PCOS. IT is a hormonaly problem and should not be completely blamed on weight!! UGH.. So frustrating.


----------



## Traskey

Tarkwa said:


> Ooh, and I've been to the gym today to make up for lunch yesterday. 45 mins on the machines and 30mins/lengths in the pool. Feeling very chuffed with myself :happydance:. Am having lunch at work again tomorrow - have a feeling I've ordered far too much food for our visitors and I hate waste :( I just need to keep it under control and not stuff my face with the cake! DH is away again tonight; he has a uni exam so I'm on my own with puss for company. Have no idea what to make myself for diiner - I hate meals for 'one'. He gets back home tomorrow afternoon and then I have him all weekend :thumbup:. I'm getting close to O'ing so there's gonna be plenty of :sex:!!! :happydance:
> xxx

:thumbup: For all that exercise Tarkwa, well done you! I hope all that work equates into weight loss for you. 

:happydance: On DH coming home for the weekend :D Fingers Xd you ovulate and :sex: coincide for the magic to happen. A :bfp: for you would be awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Traskey

Thank you everyone :hug: 

Your support is truly appreciated.

I have sent DH off to the office to play World of Warcarft on the computer. That will help him relax after the day we've been through!


----------



## 4magpies

Just want to echo everything the other girls have said honey.

Massive :hugs: can't imagine how you must be feeling right now.

Xxxxx


----------



## zowiey

Bless him, I sometimes think it must be harder for our men, my hubby doesn't really ever talk about it, but I know he feels a lot of responsibility (we have a spermie "issues" also) and I know he has no fab sites like bnb to be able to vent on. But I just make sure I give him plenty of love, and try to pick up when hes feeling bad.

I hope you're doing something good for yourself also?!

xxx


----------



## Traskey

zowiey said:


> Bless him, I sometimes think it must be harder for our men, my hubby doesn't really ever talk about it, but I know he feels a lot of responsibility (we have a spermie "issues" also) and I know he has no fab sites like bnb to be able to vent on. But I just make sure I give him plenty of love, and try to pick up when hes feeling bad.
> 
> I hope you're doing something good for yourself also?!
> 
> xxx

Tbh, I am thinking about a Baileys :haha::haha:

To put this into perspective, I don't drink. I went off it after being on morphine for a long time after spinal surgery (and you couldn't drink on those meds). I think i've had 2 drinks in 2 years lol. It's not that I want to drown my sorrows, I just keep thinking it would taste yummmmmmmmmyyyyyyy :blush::haha:

Other than that I am hanging out on here and not working (I should be preparing for tomorrow's lessons but frankly, just can't face it). Wonder how many WW points are in a Baileys? :dohh:


----------



## zowiey

I think in these circumstances it is free!!- I just checked and for a pub measure, and I think baileys is 30ml then its 3 pro points! So not to bad! Go for it I think its more than justified tonight! xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Traskey said:


> Tbh, I am thinking about a Baileys :haha::haha:

If you have one, I'll have one! :drunk: I'm not a drinker either - haven't had anything so far this year, so this will be my first. And on the old WW points scheme a 50ml serving has 3.5 points (just googled it!).

Enjoy :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Ohhhhhhhhh, thanks Zowie and Tarkwa! I think I can live with 3 points. I still have 29 of the 49 extra points left and they reset tomorrow with the WI. 

I think it's tough on the guys too, although he does have a good female friend at work that he can talk to. I am sure he will tomorrow. He volunteered to take some Wellman vitamins etc and went to town after the FS clinic to get some (bless him). He wants to do what he can to improve our chances too. I am a lucky girl for sure.

PS, I love that smiley!!


----------



## zowiey

Gah! We have no baileys in, and I really want one now! Boo!


----------



## Tarkwa

Have just poured mine over some crushed ice - mmmmmmm! Sorry you don't have any in Zowiey, Traskey and I will drink on your behalf. :happydance:

And it's hard for the fellas, all they need to do is :sex: and provide the :spermy:. There's a ton of things that we can do, hence why we mostly blame ourselves when it's really no-one's fault.
xxx


----------



## zowiey

Pfft! 

I have dominos on order anyway!! Its my "treat" night! :happydance:


----------



## Traskey

Aww, so sorry Zowiey! I have to say it's certainly very enjoyable for a one off treat :D I shall be back on the path of the straight and narrow tomorrow. Especially after way in, I am sure. I haven't been over points this week but i did use some of the extra 49 this week when I didn't last week. I am expecting to have sts.


----------



## EmmyReece

I had a 150 ml pot of ben and jerry's chunky monkey ice cream as my treat tonight :thumbup:

Feeling really baffled, when af started again last july, my cycles were 53, 53, 43, 40 and now I'm back up at cd 43 today :wacko: really hope I'm not in for another incredibly long cycle :dohh:

I did have a tiny tint of pink to my cm yesterday and today, but still nothing heavier :(


----------



## Traskey

YAYYYYYY Dominoes. I can't remember the last time I had one of those. We had lamb shank and roasted vegetables last night and I was shocked at the number of WW points was in that. 17!!!!!!! It's one of my favourite meals too :( Good job I had saved in the day.


----------



## Traskey

EmmyReece said:


> I had a 150 ml pot of ben and jerry's chunky monkey ice cream as my treat tonight :thumbup:
> 
> Feeling really baffled, when af started again last july, my cycles were 53, 53, 43, 40 and now I'm back up at cd 43 today :wacko: really hope I'm not in for another incredibly long cycle :dohh:
> 
> I did have a tiny tint of pink to my cm yesterday and today, but still nothing heavier :(

Sounds like it might be here in the next day or two. Fingers Xd for you :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

Traskey said:


> Sounds like it might be here in the next day or two. Fingers Xd for you :hugs:

I hope it gets a wriggle on lol I just wanna get started on next cycle ...

Hope you enjoy your Baileys :thumbup:


----------



## Tarkwa

Why, oh why do I do it to myself?! I'm watching Friends on E4 and it's the one where Monica and Chandler get a baby to adopt :cry:. Feeling a little low tonight as haven't been very good today, despite my gym visit - have had my bailey's (cheers Traskey!), 4 squares of wholenut, a whole tin of peaches in juice, a packet of monster munch pickled onion and a handful of dry roasty peanuts on top of my dinner.
Tomorrow is a new day and a fresh start :thumbup:
xxx


----------



## zowiey

Far to much greasy :pizza:= a very :sick: me!


----------



## EmmyReece

Tarkwa said:


> Why, oh why do I do it to myself?! I'm watching Friends on E4 and it's the one where Monica and Chandler get a baby to adopt :cry:. Feeling a little low tonight as haven't been very good today, despite my gym visit - have had my bailey's (cheers Traskey!), 4 squares of wholenut, a whole tin of peaches in juice, a packet of monster munch pickled onion and a handful of dry roasty peanuts on top of my dinner.
> Tomorrow is a new day and a fresh start :thumbup:
> xxx

:hugs: I saw it earlier too and it brought a tear to my eye


----------



## zowiey

Emmy, hope af does show for you, must be a massive pain having such long cycles?
xx


----------



## zowiey

bless you, I hate watching those episodes, also the last series of Gaving and Stacey get me roaring too, wish I could have their happy ending tho.

Don't worry about the food, like you say tomorrow is a new day! :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

zowiey said:


> Emmy, hope af does show for you, must be a massive pain having such long cycles?
> xx

yeah it's pretty frustrating, but if and when they turn up I kinda feel grateful too, going 7 - 8 months without a single one was horrible ... just hoping now that they're coming back that I'll be more likely to get my bfp :blush:


----------



## Traskey

I am sorry you are having such a rough day Tarkwa :hug: That episode of Friends gets me every time too, so when I saw it was on, I avoided it (sad I know, I usually love Friends). I am crying at reindeer on BBC1 (how daft am I tonight). Tomorrow is a new day, you are absolutely right! You can do it.

Emmy, I have been lucky with my cycles to stay at 28-32. I hope the wait isn't too long for you.


----------



## Tarkwa

EmmyReece said:


> I hope it gets a wriggle on lol I just wanna get started on next cycle ...

I used to have really :wacko: periods - ranging from around 35 days to 97!!!!! I got through tons of HPT just to be disappointed and in tears all the time (I cry a lot by the way! Very emotional person). All you want to do is get going again and you have a waiting game to play :nope:. Rather annoyingly the doctors were right about losing weight - it brought my cycle length back down to 'normal'. Humph! We'll all do it together :hugs:
xxx


----------



## zowiey

Ok ladies! I think we need some silly fun!

What is the most desperate/embarrasing thing you've one since ttc?

For me, It was not long sfter we had started, and I was very, very drunk and aware I was "fertile" so I lay on our bed naked and told hubby to climb on, which he did!!! but then I started to fall asleep, and hubby said the last words out of my mouth were "hurry up, I want to go to sleep"!! Oh the shame! I can't beleive I admitted to that!! :blush::blush:


NEXT!!!


----------



## Traskey

I think i've been very lucky, my weight has never effected the length of my period cycle.


----------



## Traskey

zowiey said:


> Ok ladies! I think we need some silly fun!
> 
> What is the most desperate/embarrasing thing you've one since ttc?
> 
> For me, It was not long sfter we had started, and I was very, very drunk and aware I was "fertile" so I lay on our bed naked and told hubby to climb on, which he did!!! but then I started to fall asleep, and hubby said the last words out of my mouth were "hurry up, I want to go to sleep"!! Oh the shame! I can't beleive I admitted to that!! :blush::blush:
> 
> 
> NEXT!!!

OMG that's hilarious :haha: Sorry, I know I shouldn't laugh! (I do seriously appreciate though, the opportunity to smile today so thanks).

Hmm, let me think................


----------



## zowiey

Traskey said:


> OMG that's hilarious :haha: Sorry, I know I shouldn't laugh! (I do seriously appreciate though, the opportunity to smile today so thanks).
> 
> Hmm, let me think................

That's ok, hun! I thought sometimes altough it doesn't take away the pain and hurt, being silly and rude can alleviate it!
xxx


----------



## zowiey

Oh the Shame, is it really only me??? Ok, to be fair, my life is one big embarrassment!


----------



## EmmyReece

Tarkwa said:


> I used to have really :wacko: periods - ranging from around 35 days to 97!!!!! I got through tons of HPT just to be disappointed and in tears all the time (I cry a lot by the way! Very emotional person). All you want to do is get going again and you have a waiting game to play :nope:. Rather annoyingly the doctors were right about losing weight - it brought my cycle length back down to 'normal'. Humph! We'll all do it together :hugs:
> xxx

I cry a lot too :blush:

But I have to admit I'm on a bit of a high, to get my bmi down to 29.8 I need to lose another 73 kgs rather than the 95 I was trying to aim for :happydance:. And I have to say I was feeling really deflated, as though I was never going to hit that target :blush: And I've just discovered I was adding an extra 3st 6.5lb onto what I needed to lose just from those extra 22 kgs :argh:


----------



## Traskey

Heck, I don't think I can top that! The closest we got was being so busy getting jiggy with it (because the CBFM was showing the golden eggy) that we didn't notice the puppy staring at us from the side of the bed. We were in such a rush we didn't think to close the door. DH had to get up to send him downstairs. He had heard we were awake and was waiting for his breakfast :D


----------



## Tarkwa

zowiey said:


> Ok ladies! I think we need some silly fun!
> 
> What is the most desperate/embarrasing thing you've one since ttc?
> 
> For me, It was not long sfter we had started, and I was very, very drunk and aware I was "fertile" so I lay on our bed naked and told hubby to climb on, which he did!!! but then I started to fall asleep, and hubby said the last words out of my mouth were "hurry up, I want to go to sleep"!! Oh the shame! I can't beleive I admitted to that!! :blush::blush:
> 
> 
> NEXT!!!

:haha::haha::haha: How funny are you! Erm, I'm really trying to think what mine has been...will let you know how I get on :winkwink:!
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

A-ha, I've just thought of one (didn't take long!) - mine's quite similar to Traskey's actually. Puss jumped on the bed whilst we were getting jiggy and settled down to have a snooze, but when we really got going :winkwink: :sex: the bed was 'rocking' so much poor little puss ended up jumping down in disgust :blush:. I felt so bad as I always let puss sleep on our bed (she's like a living teddy bear). 
xxx


----------



## Traskey

EmmyReece said:


> But I have to admit I'm on a bit of a high, to get my bmi down to 29.8 I need to lose another 73 kgs rather than the 95 I was trying to aim for :happydance:. And I have to say I was feeling really deflated, as though I was never going to hit that target :blush: And I've just discovered I was adding an extra 3st 6.5lb onto what I needed to lose just from those extra 22 kgs :argh:

Wahooooo, less kgs to lose are always a bonus! Good luck with the weight loss :happydance:


----------



## Traskey

Are any of you taking evening primrose oil and if so, how much and when?


----------



## EmmyReece

Traskey said:


> Wahooooo, less kgs to lose are always a bonus! Good luck with the weight loss :happydance:

I feel really good about it ... really positive and ready to get stuck in :happydance:



Traskey said:


> Are any of you taking evening primrose oil and if so, how much and when?

I'm not sure about the dosage, but I was thinking of taking it during my feb cycle too :)


----------



## EmmyReece

zowiey said:


> Ok ladies! I think we need some silly fun!
> 
> What is the most desperate/embarrasing thing you've one since ttc?
> 
> For me, It was not long sfter we had started, and I was very, very drunk and aware I was "fertile" so I lay on our bed naked and told hubby to climb on, which he did!!! but then I started to fall asleep, and hubby said the last words out of my mouth were "hurry up, I want to go to sleep"!! Oh the shame! I can't beleive I admitted to that!! :blush::blush:
> 
> 
> NEXT!!!

ok I can't believe I'm admitting this, but we were trying some erm :blush: new positions to spice things up a bit during what I thought was my fertile time, Chris got a bit too amorous shall we say and I ended up letting out a loud parp from my lady bits thanks to the air he was pushing in :blush:


----------



## imogenwanted

you lot have made me laugh, hope you are all feeling better after your baileys, huge hugs traskey
cant think of anything apart from going back to cm, i ran down stair saying look look its eggy he was so put of i dont say know :)

night ladies and new ladies lets hope tomorrow is a better day xxxx


----------



## Tarkwa

EmmyReece said:


> ok I can't believe I'm admitting this, but we were trying some erm :blush: new positions to spice things up a bit during what I thought was my fertile time, Chris got a bit too amorous shall we say and I ended up letting out a loud parp from my lady bits thanks to the air he was pushing in :blush:

They're called 'fanny farts' and we've all been there, I'm sure! :haha: 
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Tarkwa said:


> EmmyReece said:
> 
> 
> ok I can't believe I'm admitting this, but we were trying some erm :blush: new positions to spice things up a bit during what I thought was my fertile time, Chris got a bit too amorous shall we say and I ended up letting out a loud parp from my lady bits thanks to the air he was pushing in :blush:
> 
> They're called 'fanny farts' and we've all been there, I'm sure! :haha:
> xxxClick to expand...

Absolutely!!!!! It's a good job we can all laugh about it :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

Tarkwa said:


> They're called 'fanny farts' and we've all been there, I'm sure! :haha:
> xxx

:rofl: I was mortified at the time lol ... I'm sure worse could have happened :haha:


----------



## Love2bamummy

EmmyReece said:


> ohhhh hun, I have no advice, but please, please, please don't blame yourself :hugs: easier said than done, I know (I have moments where I tell my fella to find someone else so that he can be a daddy) :hugs:
> 
> keep at the weight loss hun, it looks like you've made a brill start already :hugs:
> 
> has anyone heard of drinking a glass of water when you wake up in the morning with a squeeze of lemon juice in it? my nurse recommended it to me as it helps to kick start the metabolism :thumbup:

I've heard of this, my ww leader mentioned it on Tuesday. She also said to try the dilute skinny water from Asda so I'm gonna give it a try. Xx


----------



## Love2bamummy

Tarkwa said:


> Oh Traskey, you poor thing :hugs:. You've brought a tear to my eye reading this :cry:. I know exactly how you feel chick as we've had similar problems (DH SA ok, but really not brilliant and my BMI). It's hard and I so wish you every bit of luck I have. If I was with you right now, I'd be giving you the biggest hug I could, and not letting go until you felt a tiny bit better. Take your time taking this in - it's a lot of info with a lot of options. Anything I can do to help please let me know; we're all here for you. :hugs:
> xxx

Same goes for me too Tracey, please don't give up hun and like you said miracles do happen! We're all here for you. Big hugs H xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Love2bamummy said:


> I've heard of this, my ww leader mentioned it on Tuesday. She also said to try the dilute skinny water from Asda so I'm gonna give it a try. Xx

my only thing is I have to have a full lemon because only a squeeze in my glass of water makes me gag :blush:


----------



## Traskey

You girls are the best. Thank you so much! It's been fun tonight, I needed the distraction. :hugs:

I am going to get some sleep. Thanks for the :hug: and support.


----------



## EmmyReece

Traskey said:


> You girls are the best. Thank you so much! It's been fun tonight, I needed the distraction. :hugs:
> 
> I am going to get some sleep. Thanks for the :hug: and support.

:hug: anytime hun, night night ...

I'm so glad I found this thread today, I think it's fab ... can't wait to get to know you all more :D


----------



## twinkle1975

Just caught up with you all - but now too tired to reply - see you all tomorrow xxx


----------



## gingerroxi

EmmyReece said:


> zowiey said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies! I think we need some silly fun!
> 
> What is the most desperate/embarrasing thing you've one since ttc?
> 
> For me, It was not long sfter we had started, and I was very, very drunk and aware I was "fertile" so I lay on our bed naked and told hubby to climb on, which he did!!! but then I started to fall asleep, and hubby said the last words out of my mouth were "hurry up, I want to go to sleep"!! Oh the shame! I can't beleive I admitted to that!! :blush::blush:
> 
> 
> NEXT!!!
> 
> ok I can't believe I'm admitting this, but we were trying some erm :blush: new positions to spice things up a bit during what I thought was my fertile time, Chris got a bit too amorous shall we say and I ended up letting out a loud parp from my lady bits thanks to the air he was pushing in :blush:Click to expand...

:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:

me too!!!:blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi:

how's everyone today?

I tested this morning, but I think it's an evap / bfn

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/522036-evap-pls-look.html

I've been good so far today, had my lemon and water, a chunk of watermelon, some cereal, a yoghurt and a slice of toast :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

Oh dear, it's weigh in day today and I stayed the same this week. Booooooooooooo.
It wasn't a shock, i've been peaking at the scales on and off all week. I didn't go over points but did use some of the extra 49 they give you. Still had 30 of those left though.

Never mind, it's the start of a new week. Will keep plugging away at it.


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: staying the same is quite good hun, my nurse always tells me if I can maintain my weight or losing then I'm going in the right direction :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

EmmyReece said:


> :hi:
> 
> how's everyone today?
> 
> I tested this morning, but I think it's an evap / bfn
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/522036-evap-pls-look.html
> 
> I've been good so far today, had my lemon and water, a chunk of watermelon, some cereal, a yoghurt and a slice of toast :thumbup:

The only one I could kinda see something on was the one where you had taken the test apart. I couldn't see anything on the others. Sorry. Try again tomorrow :hug: It might just be too soon!


----------



## 4magpies

Better than putting on darling!! Its been a hard week for you too, stressful time!!

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## Traskey

Thanks girls. Stressy for you too 4Magpies. I hate the 2WW. The am I, aren't I drives me nuts. Good luck for tomorrow. I really want some good news for you!


----------



## 4magpies

Traskey said:


> Thanks girls. Stressy for you too 4Magpies. I hate the 2WW. The am I, aren't I drives me nuts. Good luck for tomorrow. I really want some good news for you!

If I am 100% honest I am just not feeling it. Looking at past symptoms from past cycles today and always the same.. AF every time. Boohoo.

And you week has been much more stressful than mine darling but thanks for thinking of me. :kiss:

xxx


----------



## april05

Ah Traskey, soooooo sorry to hear your news :hugs:

Your visit sounds like mine, but at least you got a "nice" FS. Ours wasn't the nicest & I left in floods of tears & vowed NEVER to return to that hospital again, my poor hubby I felt so sorry for him. I know we have it tough cos we feel its "our" fault cos of the weight, please dont be beating yourself up about not loosing weight sooner, you have done fantastic so far, just try stay positive & focused. 

Maybe have a nice date with your hubby as you both need each other now.

Would you consider trying Napro Technology? 

Sending you lots n lots of :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Thanks April for the hugs and support. It is much appreciated.

I have never heard of Napro technology. What is it?


----------



## EmmyReece

Traskey said:


> The only one I could kinda see something on was the one where you had taken the test apart. I couldn't see anything on the others. Sorry. Try again tomorrow :hug: It might just be too soon!

:hugs: thanks for taking a look hun, am going to use fmu tomorrow morning, and if nothing shows I might just leave at that until af arrives

how is everyone tonight?


----------



## Traskey

I am coming down with a cold! I've got streaming eyes, runny nose and a thumping head. Just what I need.

How are you? Your status says angry :( You ok?


----------



## april05

There is a thread set up here, have a little look when you get a chance or else you can google x

Its all about charting your CM every night, we've been doing it since October & have our meeting with our new FS on the 18th of Feb. 

They try to get to the root of the problem, for me I think its a combination of Low Prog & PCOS (was tested 10 years ago and nothing but our teacher thinks even though there might not be cysts I still could have some of the symptoms)

Its not expensive, weight & age dont seem to be an issue, my friend had her beautiful baby boy when she was 41 through the programme. 

Somethint to think about xx


----------



## Traskey

Oh, thank you April, I will look into that. There is no such thing as too much knowledge in my book! I will have a read.

Congratulations to your friend and good luck for your appointment on the 18th. I hope it goes well. You have lost an amazing amount of weight. That's fantastic :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Traskey said:


> I am coming down with a cold! I've got streaming eyes, runny nose and a thumping head. Just what I need.
> 
> How are you? Your status says angry :( You ok?

my brother's gf started making comments about how "fat" women shouldn't have babies etc and she's really got to me :grr:


----------



## april05

Hey Emmy,

Is your brothers GF still alive? LOL.....

Some people should think before they speak x

Tarskey, hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Traskey

Aww, i'm sorry, that's an awful thing to say! You can't listen to people like that. I'm sure she probably drinks, or smokes or has high cholesterol but nobody tells her she can't have children!


Do you want us to :ninja: her?

April, thanks for the link, i am reading the Napro thread now :) Very interesting reading. I will need to read up to see if it works with low sperm counts.


----------



## EmmyReece

I have to keep things calm for my mum's sake, so this is my venting place, you guys will probably get to hear a lot more about my brother's gf :(


----------



## EmmyReece

Traskey said:


> Aww, i'm sorry, that's an awful thing to say! You can't listen to people like that. I'm sure she probably drinks, or smokes or has high colesterol but nobody tells her she can't have children!
> 
> 
> Do you want us to :ninja: her?

yep she does smoke, lol yep you guys can :ninja: her lol, pretty plssssssss :rofl:


----------



## april05

our doc gave us vitiams for hubby to help him...x

i should really go to bed but am too nosey Im afraid I'll miss something LOL


----------



## imogenwanted

hi all just caught up quick question i have eggwhite cm but only pulls about 1" apart sorry TMI do you think i could be ovulating, and can you get eggwhite cm and not ovulate just wondered if any one knows xx
emma dont listen to her i love wish bear xx


----------



## Traskey

Hehehehehe, me too! Terrible isn't it :haha:

Vent away Emmy, that's what we are here for!


----------



## april05

Hey Imogen,

Hope you're keeping well...

It only has to strech more than 1/2 an inch.

Am off to bed, I hope you lovely ladies have a great weekend, Im sure we'll be chatting, venting & sharing again tmrw.

Night Night xx


----------



## Traskey

I'm off to bed too. Night ladies.

Didn't know it just needing to stretch half an inch. You learn something new every day :D


----------



## Tarkwa

Sorry I'm on so late ladies! Have been at work all day, then came home and ended up going back to work! Raaaarrgh! DH has finished his exam so now he's ALL MINE for the weekend - yay :happydance:!
*Traskey*, thanks for your note. I'm sorry your coming down with a rotten cold - hopefully it will go away quickly. I've had another rotten day food wise (I ate loads at lunch, then stuffed my face when I got home :dohh:). STS is good, especially after the week you've had - it's better than gaining! I had another bailey's for you tonight :winkwink: - none left now :nope:.
*Emmy*, sorry I can't see any lines chick :nope: but do try with fmu :thumbup:. If you think you can see a line (always more difficult in photos then maybe do a digi one to check for sure). FX'd
*4maggies *- good luck with your hpt tomorrow [-o&lt; - let us know how you get on (we're all X'ing everything for you). PMA!
*April *hunny, I had a visit like yours at appt #2 (wished I hadn't bothered going). Very intrigued by this napro-technology; might ask at my next FS appt if no joy before then (have a good'ish feeling about this cycle).

Well, I wish you all a fantastic weekend - it's the end of a weird week, and we can all start afresh (again!) in the morning.
Now, where's my DH? I need him! :spermy: + :sex: = :dust:
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

imogenwanted said:


> hi all just caught up quick question i have eggwhite cm but only pulls about 1" apart sorry TMI do you think i could be ovulating, and can you get eggwhite cm and not ovulate just wondered if any one knows xx

Hey *imogen*, I haven't actually measured mine :haha: but TMI ALERT it usually comes in one go and quite..."globby". I instantly recognise it (and alert DH!). How does it compare to your 'normal' CM? It's quite different for me hence knowing I'm eggy :winkwink:. What CD are you on? 
*Emmy*, screw your bro's GF :gun::grr::ignore::trouble:=; - she obviously is a very insecure person to feel she has to make comments like that.
xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Morning girls.

Stark white BFN.

Next cycle will be pointless as no doubt it will be from my left side. :(

Roll on March cycle.

Sit around and wait for AF and concentrate on the diet now me thinks.

xxx


----------



## zowiey

Hello, sorry I wasn't on yesterday, had a busy evening!

Emmy, that's an awful thing for her to say! So just because a lady is fat it automatically makes her a bad parent? Hmmm, very well done on biting your tongue, maybe next time you make her a drink, you could run your finger along the inside of the bin??!! Oh I'm nasty!

Traskey, hope you feel better soon, nothing worse than a cold :hugs:

4magpies, fingers crossed for you today! Let us know how you get on!

Tarkwa, yay for hubby being home! Hope you have lots of fun!!


Xxxxxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Ah, 4maggies, I'm sorry it wasn't your turn this time. PMA! :hugs:
My DH is cheeky. I said to him a few days back that I saw on one thread that :spermy: are more 'active' in the morning, and because he was too tired last night he said he'd :sex: me in the morning! Well, at least he kept his promise :winkwink:!
Off to see the butterflies at Wisley now. Enjoy your weekend ladies :wave:!
xxx


----------



## april05

Enjoy the butterflies... Im catching up with Desperate Housewives, I never watched them when it came on tv so now Im on season 4 chill out day for me


----------



## EmmyReece

zowiey said:


> Emmy, that's an awful thing for her to say! So just because a lady is fat it automatically makes her a bad parent? Hmmm, very well done on biting your tongue, maybe next time you make her a drink, you could run your finger along the inside of the bin??!! Oh I'm nasty!

Oooohhhh I like that idea :muaha:

Tested this morning again, still think it's a bfn

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/522727-me-again-my-tests-today-done-fmu.html


----------



## Traskey

4magpies said:


> Morning girls.
> 
> Stark white BFN.
> 
> Next cycle will be pointless as no doubt it will be from my left side. :(
> 
> Roll on March cycle.
> 
> Sit around and wait for AF and concentrate on the diet now me thinks.
> 
> xxx

Awww :hug: You are still in with a chance until AF arrives. I know that isn't much consolation to you (and I almost didn't write it). Do you feel crampy? I am still keeping fingers xd for you!

Tarkwa, have a great day today. Yay for hubby being home and morning :sex: 

Emmy, I can't see anything on the tests, sorry :hugs: but there is still tomorrow. Some pregnancies don't show up early on. 

April, I never got into Desperate Housewives but I hear it's good so enjoy your chill out day.

AFM, my head is splitting, which is why I haven't been online yet today. Nasty cold :( It's probably all the stress coming out too. Release has got to be a good thing. DH has started taking Wellman to increase his sperm count. As Tesco would say, every little helps right? I've switched to diet everything in a attempt to cut out even more calories and WW bread. That was one step too far for DH who said, "I'm not eating that, have you seen how thin it is?" Hehe, so he is on normal bread instead.


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: awwww hun, really hope you feel better soon. 

I wasn't keen on the ww bread either after trying it one week, so I just have kingsmill wholemeal lol. 

It sounds like you've got a pretty good plan in place :thumbup: and good that your hubby is taking it seriously too and doing his part. Chris has said he'll take vitamin c, e, b12 and zinc when af finally arrives (well if she arrives).

I've spotted a set of scales that I'm thinking of getting so that I can keep a check on my weight when I'm unable to get to the dr's. Only thing is they're £60 yikes!!!


----------



## Traskey

£60, ouchies! Mind you, if they are a good set they will last a lifetime. I've just had to buy some new ones as mine were swinging around all over the place, each time you got on them. Picked them up in the Argos sale. I need to get some new kitchen scales too so that I can track my points properly. At the moment I am guessing 40g cheese!


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah, I'm over the limit that normal scales go to, so I'm going to have to get the extra durable ones - I'm just above 25 stone at the moment :argh:


----------



## Traskey

Yes, but you've lost 11.4kg!! That's an awesome achievement :D Has it taken you a long time? Are you following a diet group or just eating healthily?


----------



## EmmyReece

I do a weight management course through the dr's, it's taken me since June last year to lose it, but am hoping to somehow to get the weight off a bit quicker this year as I wasn't concentrating amazingly well :dohh:

I'm going to really throw myself into it on Monday :thumbup:


----------



## Love2bamummy

Mmm... Curly Wurly! It's worked for me, and only 3 pro points xx


----------



## EmmyReece

yummy :D 

I'm trying to decide what to have for food tonight, but I don't know what I fancy :dohh:


----------



## Love2bamummy

Has anyone had any psychic predictions done for conception?


----------



## EmmyReece

I have ... mine are in my siggy, though not too sure they'll actually happen because there's no sign at all of my feb cycle starting :dohh:


----------



## Love2bamummy

Me neither. It'll probably be a ww meal out the freezer for me. Dh has got a playstation date on call of duty with his mates. I'm sure he will be making it up to me later :sex:

I need some ideas for dinners to take to work. I think I've had soup everyday for the last 3 weeks and I'm getting fed up of them now. I've got stuff to do wraps so I might give that a whirl! X


----------



## EmmyReece

what about pitta breads with cheese and salad, or ham and salad?


----------



## Love2bamummy

EmmyReece said:


> I have ... mine are in my siggy, though not too sure they'll actually happen because there's no sign at all of my feb cycle starting :dohh:

Lol I didn't spot that! You never know what might happen hun. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. I had one say conceive jan 2011 and another say end mar/April 2011 so you never know. It's funny that both said girl 2011 then boy 2013. I've done another one but it hasn't come through yet. Xx


----------



## EmmyReece

see I wouldn't have taken any notice if I'd had 3 different ones, but all 3 of them saying the same thing is just :wacko:


----------



## Love2bamummy

EmmyReece said:


> what about pitta breads with cheese and salad, or ham and salad?

Yeah that sounds good. I actually got some pitta breads this morning. Ooh I got some chargrilled chicken pieces from Aldi yesterday I could use that couldn't I. X


----------



## EmmyReece

yep ... that sounds really yummy :thumbup:

wish we had an aldi near here, I love their drinking yoghurt with cereal in it


----------



## april05

[QUOTE

AFM, my head is splitting, which is why I haven't been online yet today. Nasty cold :( It's probably all the stress coming out too. Release has got to be a good thing. DH has started taking Wellman to increase his sperm count. As Tesco would say, every little helps right? I've switched to diet everything in a attempt to cut out even more calories and WW bread. That was one step too far for DH who said, "I'm not eating that, have you seen how thin it is?" Hehe, so he is on normal bread instead.[/QUOTE]



LOL - I made hubby a sambo one saturday with WW bread, he then went to the pub with my Dad to watch the match & came home VERY drunk, he blames the WW sambo and wont touch that bread since! I blame the amount of Coors they were drinking LOL :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: what an excuse to use lol ... my fella will only eat kingsmill thick white bread, so thankfully I've no danger of him nicking my bread lol


----------



## Love2bamummy

EmmyReece said:


> see I wouldn't have taken any notice if I'd had 3 different ones, but all 3 of them saying the same thing is just :wacko:

I know that's what I thought. I'm a bit like I don't know whether I believe in it all or not. I'd like to think that it will come true. In fact I'm desperate for it to come true! I just need to get some of this bleedin weight off, but it doesn't want to go anywhere! I think I must get off my backside and put more effort into exercising.


----------



## EmmyReece

Love2bamummy said:


> I know that's what I thought. I'm a bit like I don't know whether I believe in it all or not. I'd like to think that it will come true. In fact I'm desperate for it to come true! I just need to get some of this bleedin weight off, but it doesn't want to go anywhere! I think I must get off my backside and put more effort into exercising. :sad:

I need to do that too, but I have so much trouble motivating myself at the moment


----------



## april05

Mmm dunno what to have for tea either this evening, I was thinking of being bold & having a curry, but then again I have fresh cooked chicken I should really have a salad! 
Hubby is watching the match then has a new game for the Xbox so I'll be spending my evening here & catchin up on some tv.

Oh went to my brothers Bday party today (he has 2 kiddies so they had to have a bday cake for him) when I got there all my family said I looked fantastic so Im on a happy little buzz with myself! 

I really should have the chicken salad......


----------



## Love2bamummy

Chicken salad sounds good April what time do you want me and Emmy round? Lol :rofl:


----------



## april05

Whenever your ready.... I'd love a girlie night & a few glasses of vino! Sadly cant drink cos I cant have yeast :(


----------



## imogenwanted

evening all ladies thanks for the advice ill take it as a good sign, i'm pooped been teaching beads again all day, so after a very bad tea, im warming up in bed and taking a break from my mother in law (lives in anex put comes through every night!!) just need break and thought id see what yor up too, 

should have had chicken salad sounds much better xx

glad your husbees home tarkwa 

have fab evening ladies xx


----------



## zowiey

We had steak sandwhiches, well hubby had steak, I had quorn steak slices! But it was yummy all the same! Has anyone tried the ww blueberry cake slices yet? I strongly reccomend them, they are seriously yummy and only 2 pro points, or 1 old point!

I think we're going to watch a film tonight, I actually want to re arrange the bedroom furniture but hubby won't let me! Meanie!!

xxx


----------



## Traskey

Ok, confession time, I was really bad tonight. I was too ill to cook so husband brought me home sausage and chips for dinner when he got back from town. Good job i'd had hardly anything to eat today. Still in my points limit (just!).


----------



## Traskey

zowiey said:


> We had steak sandwhiches, well hubby had steak, I had quorn steak slices! But it was yummy all the same! Has anyone tried the ww blueberry cake slices yet? I strongly reccomend them, they are seriously yummy and only 2 pro points, or 1 old point!
> 
> I think we're going to watch a film tonight, I actually want to re arrange the bedroom furniture but hubby won't let me! Meanie!!
> 
> xxx

Hehe, do it anyway. I do! Usually before he gets home from work ;)


----------



## 4magpies

I've had spag bol made with normal mince and olive oil and baked a full fat banana loaf so had to test it of course... that's all I have had all day tho.

Xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Hey ladies! Butterflies at Wisley weren't that great - didn't see many this time compared to last year even though the heating wasn't right and they accidentally killed a load! Have been having another rotten day food wise, but to be honest I don't care! It's been a while since I felt like this (free from the diet!) and although I KNOW I've put the weight I lost last week back on I know that next week will be much better for me - I just need a few days of being completely and utterly naughty! I just have a good feeling........ FX'd


----------



## Traskey

Tarkwa said:


> Hey ladies! Butterflies at Wisley weren't that great - didn't see many this time compared to last year even though the heating wasn't right and they accidentally killed a load! Have been having another rotten day food wise, but to be honest I don't care! It's been a while since I felt like this (free from the diet!) and although I KNOW I've put the weight I lost last week back on I know that next week will be much better for me - I just need a few days of being completely and utterly naughty! I just have a good feeling........ FX'd

Sorry to hear that Tarkwa. I hope you enjoyed the day with DH anyway :) I love banana loaf, mmmmmmmmmmmm. 

OMG! A good feeling :D I REALLLLLLLLLLY hope you are :hugs: Maybe the Clomid worked this cycle. FINGERS XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

I think I might have sweet chilli chicken, one of the morrisson's eat smart meals, I really can't be bothered cooking anything else :dohh:

I've just had a shower and my boobs feel really heavy :blush: heavier than normal ... hopefully it's either a sign that af is on the way or that I might (shock horror) get a bfp in a few days lol


----------



## april05

Oh we had pizza hut, only a 7"..... it was yummy.....

Oh fingers crossed Tarkwa...xx


----------



## imogenwanted

im stil in bed!!! but at least warm glad im not the only one thay had a tiny slip up foe tea, a very strange questioon whats everyones fav colour x mines purple


----------



## EmmyReece

I love light blue, like baby blue ... :D


----------



## Traskey

Blue and black for clothes and red around the home :)


----------



## Traskey

april05 said:


> Oh went to my brothers Bday party today (he has 2 kiddies so they had to have a bday cake for him) when I got there all my family said I looked fantastic so Im on a happy little buzz with myself!


:happydance::happydance:So you should be! Yay, i'm glad that they could all see how hard you have worked.


----------



## Tarkwa

Well done *april*! It's great when people notice how well you've done after all the hard work you've put in.:happydance:
*Imogen*, my fave colour is red. I could tell your was purple from your siggie! I try to avoid wearing black clothes (even though it is slimming!) - I try to be fairly bright with what I wear - I'm in a lime green t-shirt, blue jeans, grey hoodie with red writing on it, but my socks are black!
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I just treated myself to a cornetto :blush: I really fancied something sweet and I've ran out of fruit :dohh:

I'm watching Juno at the moment, and then getting an early night just in case this cycle turns into my feb cycle :winkwink:


----------



## Tarkwa

Nope, couldn't watch Juno again, very sad film :cry:. But I watch shows like 16 & pregnant, teen mom and one born every minute! Why oh why?! Just played million pound drop online and would have gone home with £125k :happydance:! If we won the lottery we would defo go private - no fannying about waiting for appts![-X
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I haven't watched any of those programmes lol, I tend to go for baby films, like the back up plan, the switch and juno of course ... we've got ps I love you lined up for tomorrow night ... I love my girly films

I'm going to get super motivated with my weight loss on Monday, I think I might try and do a meal plan for each day and see how that goes, and I'm very tempted by those £60 scales so I can keep an eye on things myself too, or am I being completely stupid spending so much on a pair of scales??


----------



## Tarkwa

:cry: I was crying for the majority of PS I Love You! I can't watch films like that. The worst film ever for crying was Armageddon. My eyes were soooooo puffy the following morning. :cry:
Scales aren't cheap these days - but if you invest they should last a lifetime. Cheap ones will just break in no time at all. Have a good shop around first to see who has the best price though before forking out. 
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Loads of ladies on here watch One Born Every Minute (OBEM) - Channel 4 on a Monday evening (9pm I think). I keep thinking - "I won't scream like that when I'm giving birth"! but I'm sure that's what everyone says :rofl:
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I love weepy films, Stepmom is another favourite of mine ... I've never watched Armageddon all the way through yet

I've been looking around and I've noticed it seems more difficult to find the ones that go higher ... I need the ones that go slightly higher because of being just over 25st :blush:

Have you got anything planned for tomorrow?


----------



## EmmyReece

Tarkwa said:


> Loads of ladies on here watch One Born Every Minute (OBEM) - Channel 4 on a Monday evening (9pm I think). I keep thinking - "I won't scream like that when I'm giving birth"! but I'm sure that's what everyone says :rofl:
> xxx

I think if I watched it, I'd be in tears all the way through :blush:


----------



## Tarkwa

Love2bamummy said:


> Me neither. It'll probably be a ww meal out the freezer for me. Dh has got a playstation date on call of duty with his mates. I'm sure he will be making it up to me later :sex:
> 
> I need some ideas for dinners to take to work. I think I've had soup everyday for the last 3 weeks and I'm getting fed up of them now. I've got stuff to do wraps so I might give that a whirl! X

How about left overs from dinner the night before? Provided you have a method of re-heating it should be quite a cheap lunch too :happydance:! We're meant to 'breakfast like a king, lunch like a prince and dine like a pauper' - so maybe save a portion of your dinner for lunch the following day? Or make extra! My packed lunches have never been brilliantly healthy, but I've enjoyed them (crisps, chocolate mousse or crème caramel, cheese and chutney on biscuits, juice).
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Nothing planned - dunno what to do. Will probably just end up doing housework - it's too cold to go out brrrrrrrr! There's meant to be snow soon. What about you?
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I think I'm going to have a lazy pj day, watch a few movies and will test again in the morning just in case :blush:


----------



## Traskey

:haha:We watch those shows too. DH secretly enjoys them ;) Poor Gary, he takes so much verbal!

Wahoo, for a lottery win. That would be the answer to your prayers and mine :happydance: Would help if I actually did it!


----------



## Traskey

I'm trying some new lunch foods. Light wraps with salad and chicken, sugar free jelly (0 points) and fruit. Have hardly seen in a crisp in weeks (my secret downfall)


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh what flavour jelly?? I'm a massive fan of lime jelly yummmm :D

sounds like you've got your food pretty well organised :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

Well, I got bored of eating the same thing over and over. I am still open to new ideas though. They do orange, strawberry and rapsberry in the ready to eat flavours. Need to look out for more. I am still trying to find the low points soups.


----------



## EmmyReece

I think I've tried pineapple jelly, and lemon jelly :thumbup: what I've done in the past is to buy the little sachets, make them up and put them in little containers (think you can get them from poundland). I went through a phase of ham salad with a dollop of houmous, apparently houmous is nice with celery and carrot sticks. ohhhh and I go crazy for dried banana too lol.


----------



## Tarkwa

Hey ladies! :wave:
Not feeling so crap about food today. I weighed myself and had only put on 1lb, which is terrible :nope:, but better than I had thought. I'm going to be super good today (well, try to be!) so I can STS for my 'proper' WI tomorrow.
I love lime jelly! In fact, I think I might go out and buy some. It's lovely made with lemonade as the bubbles are so nice in your mouth! :thumbup: Or you could try fizzy water - I love that too, much better than still water. Will drink LOADS today to try and 'flush' out my system (and help my little kidneys which have been poorly in the past).
Gonna do some housework :laundry: :hangwashing: :iron: and pop out in a bit, just to get some fresh air. Might go for a nice walk somewhere (to try and burn off some cals/fat!). I wish I had a dog to walk sometimes. I've got just over three weeks until next FS appt and I want to be 14st (probably not going to happen, but it's something I want to aim for!).
I hope you all enjoy your Sunday.
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi:

Morning

I've never tried lime jelly made with lemonade, think I might have to try that one just to see how it goes :thumbup:

I'm looking at holiday prices at the moment, trying to get some ideas and inspiration for our holiday next year. We were looking at going back to Marmaris in Turkey, but now I'm thinking that maybe I'd like to try somewhere different.

This morning I'm feeling a bit :( I've tested again and although I can still see something, it doesn't seem to be any darker

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/523469-am-deluding-myself.html

I'm contemplating taking a break from ttc so I can concentrate on my weight loss. I need to get myself a bit healthier for when I do get my bfp and so that I can look better when we go on holiday next year. It makes sense to take a break, but I can't make myself say the words to Chris :(


----------



## Traskey

:hi: Morning ladies

I am feeling a bit better today. The splitting headache has receeded to a dull ache :awww: I've also lost a pound! Must have been all that water I drank yesterday so I am going to try hard to drink as much today. Either that or it was dehydration, had a raging temp most of the day, hence why i was drinking so much.

Today I am doing roast chicken with lots of veggies and try to behave myself with the roast potatoes. Mmmmm, roasties. Another of my, "No such thing as too many" foods :blush:

I've also got a ton of housework to do, as nothing was done yesterday :laundry::dishes: Not sure I am up to the wii today, with only one breathing hole but i'll take the dogs out later. 

Tarkwa, i'm glad you only put on a pound and will shift that in no time at all. I am sure you can make it to 14st by the FS appointment. PMA! Like you said, steady wins the race.


----------



## imogenwanted

morning tarkwa and all, that jelly made with lemonade sounds fab might try it, you have made me have spring in my step all readt this morning im going to take dogs out i have 3 jack russells and going to try really hard and eat well as i put back on 2 pounds over last 2 ats i was beeing bad xx have a good day
ps how do you ladies put all the little pics in love the washimg line lol


----------



## imogenwanted

traskey hope your head gets better hugsxx
emma a holiday sounds fab probably what weall need xxx


----------



## Traskey

Oh, i've got to try the fizzy jelly too! Sounds yummyyyyyy.

Imogen, click on "Go Advanced" at the bottom of the thread. This will take you to the "Reply to topic" page. Some of the smilies are on the right hand side. You just click on them and it will insert into your message. If the one you want isn't there, click on "more" at the bottom of the smilie box. You get a whole page of them come up! Click to insert :)

Emmy, we decided to hold off on booking a holiday until we knew what was going on with the FS. Now that we know we can't get IVF i'd rather not spend money on a holiday when that money could go towards a cycle of IVF. Haven't talked to DH about that yet though. I am still wavering around between, "All hope is lost" and "If only we could find the money somewhere!"


----------



## imogenwanted

:happydance::coffee::flower::hangwashing::rofl:
found them think there great xx


----------



## EmmyReece

We're going to look at booking it in December, I know it's a long way away, but I need some inspiration lol, no idea where to go, Cuba sounds promising at the moment.

I'm going to sit and have a chat with Chris later and see what he thinks about us taking a break while I concentrate on my weight loss, I'm petrified of upsetting him and letting him down ...


----------



## Traskey

Forgive me Emmy, as I can't remember. How long have you been TTC and have you had any tests done yet? How old are you?


----------



## EmmyReece

We've been ttc on and off since may 2008. I was tested for pcos in june last year as my af had been missing since november 2009 and that came back all clear, so the dr put me on the weight management programme and as my weight has been coming off af has started coming back, more and more regular - well until this cycle :dohh:

Oh and I was 27 at the beginning of January :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

Yay for af coming back. No fun for any of us but a good start on your fertility journey. I am sure that your husband would be supportive whatever you decide. I do understand though that getting the bfn each month is so soul destroying that's it tempting to just say enough already! 

Are you temping or using opk to know when your fertile time is? Whatever you decide has got to be right and only you will know what that is.


----------



## EmmyReece

I started temping just over a week ago, my temp shot up this morning, but I don't think it means anything really as hpts are still what I think is bfn ... 

I think what I'll probably do is do one more cycle now that I'm in the habit of temping and I'll probably start with the opks properly again too. And then if nothing happens, I'll keep temping but won't be actively going for it if that makes sense?

Chris will be fab whatever I decide :thumbup: I just feel a bit bad as it's only the past couple of months that he seems to have been really excited aout us trying :(


----------



## Traskey

Sounds like a plan. Do talk things through with him though. Does he know how you feel? I know it's a pain, poas all the time and then the 2ww, just to get a bfn which breaks your heart. You have to do what's right for you both. 

We are still going for it, even though our chances are slim to none. I can't bring myself to give up just yet. No matter how emotional the journey is. I'm sure that will change in the future but for now that's where we are going.

Good luck and do talk things through with Chris :hug:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: thanks for the advice hun, it's very much appreciated ... 

I'll talk to him tonight and see what he says. He's always said he'll support me whatever decisions I make, I just feel guilty, because I feel like it's me that's holding us back, and I need to shake that feeling off because he'd be really upset if he knew I felt like that ...


----------



## EmmyReece

absolutely love this song :happydance: sorry it's cheesy, but it's a fab pma booster

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDSK91mUNLU


----------



## Traskey

Hehe, well cheese isn't necessarily a bad thing ;) It's always good to have some PMA.

I am being super good today, eating carrot, grapes and a banana for lunch after the turkey rashers for breakfast. They were surprisingly nice. I've just peeled the potatoes for the roast and am trying to find out how many ww points if I use the one cal spray. Hopefully not many.


----------



## Traskey

Just had dinner and thought i'd share dessert with you. One meringue nest. One spoon of reduced fat cream, blueberries and blackberries. Only 2 WW points :wohoo: Was yummy too, even DH ate it!


----------



## EmmyReece

How could I even contemplate taking a break and stop going for the one thing that is truly going to make me happy??? :cry:

This morning I felt like I was swimming against the tide, like the whole world was against me, like I couldn't do it. But after a long walk, thinking about how much I want this and how much being a mummy means to me and is going to mean to me, I can't give up on it. I'd never be able to forgive myself if we missed our chance just because I was concentrating on losing weight :(

So, here I am, ready to get stuck into the weight loss, to concentrate on my exercise, to keep temping, to order more opks and conceive plus gel, to start drinking grapefruit juice, to take evening primrose oil. And, should we need help to achieve our dream then I'll have my bmi below the general limit of 30. It's going to be a heck of a long journey, but the end is going to be so worth it :cloud9:

Btw Traskey, your dessert sounds yummy :thumbup:


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Hi Girls

I am soooo behind in keeping up with this thread :blush: I had a wee bug last week that knocked me for six and I couldn't face cooking or proper dinners, so I lived on cheese for a couple of days :wacko: 

Also went out to dinner last night as one of my friends is leaving to go back to South Africa for good :cry: I'm really going to miss him. I did quite well until it got to the dessert and I couldn't resist-toasted waffle with sliced banana, toffee sauce and a dollop of vanilla bean ice-cream :sadangel:

:witch: is due today, but no sign, I think my cycle is out of whack again. Don't you just love PCOS :brat:

Back on the wagon now, I only lost 1lb last week, but at least I didn't put on. Aiming for 3lb this week-Who's with me? :friends:


----------



## Traskey

:hugs: Emmy, I am glad that your head is a little easier and that you have come to a decision that is right for you. Going for a long walk is always a good idea. We all have ups and downs and sometimes the task ahead does seem insurmountable. 


We are still trying, even though the odds are really slim because I can't bring myself to give up all hope. All we can do is everything you have already talked about and hope for the best.

Big hugs x


----------



## Traskey

Foxybabyhg3 said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> I am soooo behind in keeping up with this thread :blush: I had a wee bug last week that knocked me for six and I couldn't face cooking or proper dinners, so I lived on cheese for a couple of days :wacko:
> 
> Also went out to dinner last night as one of my friends is leaving to go back to South Africa for good :cry: I'm really going to miss him. I did quite well until it got to the dessert and I couldn't resist-toasted waffle with sliced banana, toffee sauce and a dollop of vanilla bean ice-cream :sadangel:
> 
> :witch: is due today, but no sign, I think my cycle is out of whack again. Don't you just love PCOS :brat:
> 
> Back on the wagon now, I only lost 1lb last week, but at least I didn't put on. Aiming for 3lb this week-Who's with me? :friends:

Aww :hugs: Hope you are feeling better now! Welcome back :)

Btw, that dessert sounds divineeeeeeeee. Hope it tasted as good as it sounds ;)

I'm with you!!!!! Aiming for 3 pounds this week :friends:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm with you foxy :thumbup: hope you're feeling better now :hug:

Traskey, and everyone else on here, I'm soooo glad I found this thread. I know I've been a bit of a moaner since I joined, but now I've got things sorted in my head, I hope that'll change now and I can start enjoying all the giggles and return the favour of the support that you've all given me :hugs:

I'm just pricing up scales, I've found a pair on argos for £23.99 that go up to my weight range and seem to have pretty good reviews from what I can see

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...Trail/searchtext>SCALES.htm#pdpProductReviews

Mum's said I should try Lloyd's Chemist too, so that's what I'm off to check now :thumbup:


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Traskey said:


> Aww :hugs: Hope you are feeling better now! Welcome back :)
> 
> Btw, that dessert sounds divineeeeeeeee. Hope it tasted as good as it sounds ;)
> 
> I'm with you!!!!! Aiming for 3 pounds this week :friends:

Oh it did, believe me :laugh2:

So, here we go-3lb off this week! Only 16lb to go before 3 months of clomid are safely in my pocket :yipee:

Emmy, I sooo know how you feel. I had a few off days over the last few weeks, I have been getting them for 10yrs. I'm running out of time as I'm 37 this yr and the only thing stopping me from having a baby is me. I've been told for yrs to lose weight and I've done bugger all about it. Now, I have to face that it I don't lose weight, its never going to happen. My GP has promised me 3 months of Clomid at 100mg if I drop 2 stone by Easter. If I get my BMI to 35, I get 3 goes at IVF on the NHS. If I get it to less than 40, I can get it privately. The only thing stopping me is my own fat greedy self and it gets me down. So, I know the things that will run through your head, like you can't do it, its too hard, what's the point as it still might not happen. It WILL happen though, we have to keep believing that. 

Chin up, hun, you have loads of friends and support on here and we're in it together:friends: :hugs:


----------



## Tarkwa

*Emmy*, we're women - we can multi-task!!! :thumbup: Do both chick - I completely understand, I don't think I could ever 'take a break' from TTC, just in case we ever missed our chance (a bit like the lottery, but a little bit different too).
*Foxy *- glad you're feeling better now hun :flower:, I'm up for 3lbs this week with you. I'd go for that pud too if I was eating out! Wishing your friend a safe journey back home.
*Traskey*, your pud sounds yummy too. I've got some meringue nests in, but no cream or soft fruit :nope:. I do have a banana, waffles and chocolate sauce so I might do that - yummy!
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: you ladies are fab


----------



## EmmyReece

can I pick everyone's brains please???

I've spotted two sets of scales, both going up to my weight ... 

These ones are by weight watchers and are £19.99

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...archtext>SCALES.htm#pdpFullProductInformation

And these ones are by Salter and are £23.99

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...archtext>SCALES.htm#pdpFullProductInformation

They're both in stock, but I'm not sure which one to go for :rofl:


----------



## Tarkwa

What about the £60 ones? Have you got a link for that pair?
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Weight watchers ones look nicer, do more and are cheaper - I'd go for them.
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Today I am on a, "You will stick to the diet woman" day. Normally, weekends are difficult for me. All that time on my hands and all that food in the cupboards :blush:

So today's tactic? Where tight clothes so that all the flab is revealed. Normally, the minute something gets remotely tight it goes in the back of the wardrobe, never to be seen again until thinner. I am a fan of loose fitting! So everytime I thought about food I just looked in the mirror :wacko: 

So far so good :haha:


----------



## Traskey

I'd go for the WW one too :)


----------



## EmmyReece

cool, am going to reserve them now :thumbup:

I'm on tomato soup tonight yummmmm :D


----------



## EmmyReece

here's the link for the £60 ones

https://www.fashionworld.co.uk/shop...38&pdBoUid=3003&lpgUid=11285586#colour:,size:


----------



## Tarkwa

Nah, the WW ones are better. £59.00 for scales where you can see your weight at eye level is just not worth it. Big deal - it has a wireless portable display, so what!
xxx

P.S the link timed out, but I found them by searching


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh: stoopid link lol

I'm quite excited to get them and be able to keep an eye on my weight in between visits to the nurse / dr :happydance:


----------



## Traskey

EmmyReece said:


> I'm on tomato soup tonight yummmmm :D

That doesn't sound like a lot Emmy. Are you eating enough or did you eat earlier?


----------



## Love2bamummy

Traskey I've got some low point ww soup recipes, do u want me to email them to u? Xx


----------



## Traskey

Love2bamummy said:


> Traskey I've got some low point ww soup recipes, do u want me to email them to u? Xx

Ooooooooo, yes PLEASE! That would be great :happydance: Thank you xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I do the whole massive breakfast, smaller lunch and smaller evening meal :thumbup:

I had chicken, cucumber, tomato and a small spoon of stuffing for lunch, was sooooo yummy :D

I'll probably have a yoghurt later and a piece of fruit as a snack :)


----------



## Traskey

Sorry, didn't want you to think I was nagging or anything, it's just that at ww they say if you eat too little your body goes into starvation mode. I think it was Tarkwa that told me that when I was contemplating Lighter Life.


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww no I wasn't thinking you were nagging at all :hugs:


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Yeah the WW one looks good. We have Salter ones, not the ones shown, ours are old, the weight stays displayed for a good few seconds-which is good as I usually can't see it for my boobs and belly :haha:

I've started to rattle now with all my tablets. I'm now taking:

Metformin-for PCOS & Diabetes type II (developed due to PCOS)
GTF Chromium-for insulin resistance, hormone imbalance and weight loss-recommended by Doc (cos of PCOS)
Vit B6-Hormone Imbalance (PCOS)
Evening Primrose Oil-EWCM and skin (cos of PCOS)
Agnus Castus-Helps with LH & ovulation (cos of PCOS)

Oh, did I mention? PCOS SUCKS :hissy:

Are any of you guys trying any supplements? The only ones from Doc are the Metformin.


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs:

The past couple of cycles, I've been using soy ... but I'm hoping to try EPO once af starts (do you take it all the way through the cycle or just for a certain amount of days?)


----------



## Tarkwa

Er *foxy*, where are your folic acid tabs? The only pills I'm taking are clomid and my multi-vits with folic acid. My GP said the FS should give me metformin to help me lose weight - will ask at next appt if no joy before then.

I was sure I had PCOS as I had loads of symptoms, but all my blood tests said I didn't - I'm sorry you have it hun, I can imagine how you feel.
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Tarkwa said:


> I was sure I had PCOS as I had loads of symptoms, but all my blood tests said I didn't - I'm sorry you have it hun, I can imagine how you feel.
> xxx

I thought that too, but blood tests and scans showed otherwise :dohh:

:hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Sorry you are taking so many meds for the PCOS :hugs:

I am taking Sanatogen Mother To Be, that's my folic acid combined with other multi vitamins. I am also on iron tablets as it came up low on my blood tests.


----------



## Tarkwa

Ooh, iron tablets give you black poos! Not nice. I had them a few years ago when my iron levels were low too.
xxx


----------



## Traskey

:haha: Isn't it awful!! I am so desperate to stop taking them but I read that a low iron count can stop you conceiving so I perservere. I just wish I knew how long for! Horrible things.


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm going to see if poundland does epo capsules when I nip into town tomorrow to get my scales :happydance:

Just wish af would show up now :haha:


----------



## Love2bamummy

Traskey said:


> Love2bamummy said:
> 
> 
> Traskey I've got some low point ww soup recipes, do u want me to email them to u? Xx
> 
> Ooooooooo, yes PLEASE! That would be great :happydance: Thank you xxClick to expand...

Traskey you should have a few recipes in your email now, I got a bit carried away! Sorry! X


----------



## Traskey

Love2bamummy said:


> Traskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love2bamummy said:
> 
> 
> Traskey I've got some low point ww soup recipes, do u want me to email them to u? Xx
> 
> Ooooooooo, yes PLEASE! That would be great :happydance: Thank you xxClick to expand...
> 
> Traskey you should have a few recipes in your email now, I got a bit carried away! Sorry! XClick to expand...

OMG! YOU ARE A STARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :happydance::happydance: THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Love2bamummy

If you need anymore recipes for anything let me know I can get loads from esource (ww website). X


----------



## zowiey

Evening, Thought I would pop on to say hello.

We have been decorating all day, my bingo wings have taken a right beating!! I best loose weight this week, as we are doing it all week as well, so I will have no time for eating! Yeah right!

Emmy, I have some ww scales, and they are really good, well unless they tell me I have weight on that is! 

I have 6 days before af shows, and my mind is in the usual spin, Imagining the millions of "pregnancy" symptoms. Todays I must be pregnant because: I'm craving meat really badly! Ive been a vegetarian for almost 19 years, so cannot actually remember the taste of meat, but i want some sooo bad! So of course I'm pregnant! Gah! Just wish there was a way of telling after you ov'd if you were pregnant or not, imagine no 2ww!

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Wouldn't it be so much easier if we had a little green light on our tummy's that switched on when we were pregnant rather than having all this ummming and aahing over symptoms :dohh: I'm sooooo bad for looking into my symptoms too much :blush:


----------



## Traskey

zowiey said:


> Evening, Thought I would pop on to say hello.
> 
> We have been decorating all day, my bingo wings have taken a right beating!! I best loose weight this week, as we are doing it all week as well, so I will have no time for eating! Yeah right!
> 
> Emmy, I have some ww scales, and they are really good, well unless they tell me I have weight on that is!
> 
> I have 6 days before af shows, and my mind is in the usual spin, Imagining the millions of "pregnancy" symptoms. Todays I must be pregnant because: I'm craving meat really badly! Ive been a vegetarian for almost 19 years, so cannot actually remember the taste of meat, but i want some sooo bad! So of course I'm pregnant! Gah! Just wish there was a way of telling after you ov'd if you were pregnant or not, imagine no 2ww!
> 
> xxx

Zowiey, just think of all the calories you burnt off with all that decorating :happydance: With more to come this week those pounds will be flying off weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

I really hope that you do get a bfp this month. That would be amazing. Maybe the craving of meat is a sign? The 2WW is the worst, I hate it.


----------



## zowiey

Thanks ladies, it really would be awesome, but I don't know, I can't ever imagine it happening, I can't envisage myself with a bump, or with a baby, thats quite sad isn't it? I'm actually in a fab mood today as well :haha:

Well 2 1/2 years later, it would be about bloody time!
xxxxx


----------



## Traskey

Fingers Xd for you! Infact, all of you.

The weekends are just too short! Work tomorrow :( Watching Teen Mom, poor Gary!


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Oops-I forgot about the Folic Acid, I take that too :D


----------



## 4magpies

Morning girls. I have SO put on weight this week. Lol.

AF is due one tues/wed though so I'm gonna use that for an excuse...

xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Not to worry *4maggies*, you can be really good as soon as the :witch: flies in. I put on 1lb as thought yesterday, just did my WI now. I think our scales are going a bit funny though, but will stick with them for now. It could be the floor - if I don't have an entirely flat surface my weight varies by up to 3/4lbs! Aaaaaarrgh!
Don't have to go into work today which is nice, so will potter around the house tidying up after a semi relaxing weekend, and maybe log onto work later today.
*Emmy*, I've just looked up EPO and saw that pregnant women (36w+) are popping them up their fannies to help dilate the cervix?! :blush: What on earth happened to 'helps to ease PMS' which is what I thought EPO was mainly used for - how funny! :rofl:
*Foxy*, you are definitely rattling if you take the folic acid too! Just think though, all of these pills and potions are there to help us achieve the one thing mother nature intended us to do. Let's stick with it and hope for the best, eh?!
I think I may be getting ready to start O'ing. Could 'feel' something in my pelvic region (as I normally do). No EWCM yet, but I think I O'd last cycle around CD13 so that would be tomorrow for me - FX'd. I did an OPK last night at about 6.30pm but it looked -ve. Looked again this morning (I know it's way past the time limit) but could see a faint line, so I guess if I do it again today it might be darker? Will try not to do it at night when it's dark and I can't see properly :dohh:.
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Tarkwa said:


> *Emmy*, I've just looked up EPO and saw that pregnant women (36w+) are popping them up their fannies to help dilate the cervix?! :blush: What on earth happened to 'helps to ease PMS' which is what I thought EPO was mainly used for - how funny! :rofl:

:rofl: I never heard of that Tarkwa

Ohhhhh fingers crossed for a positive opk soon hun, then you can go catch the eggy :thumbup:

I'm off into town to collect my new scales that I have on reserve in Argos :happydance: And I'll probably grab a tub of epo, maybe some treats from poundland (weight watchers crisps etc), need a notebook too so I can keep a food diary. Oh and then we're doing a small food shop, I want some pitta breads, more fruit, red milk and there's a few other things too lol


----------



## 4magpies

I am craving chocolate. I want a bounty SOOOOOOOooo badly. :(

xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Grab some fruit smoothies too *Emmy *- have you seen the latest innocent adverts?! I used to drink smoothies to stop the hunger before this advert, plus you get one/two of your 5 a day. Really must try to drink more water.
*4maggies*, I LOVE bounty's too! I've never really paid too much attention to what I want at certain times of the month (apart from chocolate before AF), but I think my 'pig out' over the last few days might have been because I'm about to O? Really don't know - does anyone else get cravings before O'ing?
xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Yep I get a migrane and crave sugar before O! Haha.

Wierd huh?

xxx


----------



## Traskey

Morning girls, just thought i'd check in on a quick break. I am drinking squash like a fiend, as I can't drink copious amounts of plain water. I hope it's working :coffee:

I am getting ready to ovulate. I started getting pains yesterday and the CBFM confirmed I had gone into high mode. Now I have a constant ache so hopefully it will be here by Friday and yes, I do crave all sorts of things twice a month. Once for ov and once for af. 

Do you think Bounty counts towards one of your five a day? It's got coconut in it! :haha::haha:


----------



## 4magpies

Hahaha. I always say that as technically isnt it like fruit?! Haha.

I'm gonna make my noodles for lunch in a mo.

xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Phew, I don't feel quite so bad for eating like a horse for the last few days then :happydance:! Ladies, we're all kidding ourselves if we ever thought Bounty counts towards our 5 a day :rofl:! It would be nice if it did though - and if chocolate counted too, but wishful thinking! My real weakness is toffee - as the Pringles advert goes, once I've popped I can't stop :nope:.
Hmmmmm, lunch. Have no idea what to have, not got a lot in (went shopping in different supermarket for a change at the weekend, and really don't feel we got very much to eat!). I might get some noodles too - the instant ones that you just poor boiling water over and add flavouring to. They're really cheap as well, aren't they? Noodle and lime jelly added to shopping list! O:)
xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Yep, I live off them for lunch.

Easy to do at work and low fat! You cant loose!

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

my fella is being verrrrrrryyyyyy lazy, I wanna go shopping and get my new scales, but he's messing about on his laptop :brat: :rofl:


----------



## Tarkwa

Go without him *Emmy *- show him how serious you are, it might even help him to help you even more on this tough weight loss journey (I know he's supportive already). I have to keep telling my DH to remember to help me - like when I say "ooh, I might have one more" he needs to say no, not GIVE me another sweetie/choc bar/cake etc... :dohh:
*4maggies*, just popped out to my local waitrose and they only had super noodles and I'm really surprised how much fat is IN them. There's 11.8g of fat in chicken and chow mein flavours. I saw on Jimmy's Farm that they are deep fried (I think it's to de-hydrate them) so no wonder. I'll try and find the more authentic chinese ones after I've finished these (although one pack is torn open already so that will have to go back).
I've settled on fresh pain rustique (was still warm), wiltshire ham and yummy coleslaw for lunch with kiwi and apple smoothie - de-lish! :thumbup: Am thinking I might go to the gym as well today - 3lbs is my target and I want to SMASH it!
FX'd for great WI's all this week.
xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I get the low fat super noodles and they arent so bad!!

I never knew they were fried!! Lol.

Every day is a school day.

xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Just double checked and they are fried - look at this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Instant_noodles - see Health concerns section. Hmmm, that's why they are tasty :dohh:
xxx


----------



## Love2bamummy

Batchelors Super Noodles are 7 Pro points!
Bounty's are 7 pro points!


----------



## zowiey

Bounty all the way!!

I'm getting ready to start decorating again, I've got to paint the ceiling and Walls, so my arms are going to get a super workout! I will be on more once we've finished!

Good luck with the weigh ins ladies!
Xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

I feel a bit of an idiot. Had lunch and said to myself "I'll go to the gym this afternoon". So I went upstairs to get ready and thought "Hmmmm, down there could do with a bit of a trim!" :blush:. So I set to work and epliated my bikini line OUCH! Used to do it all the time but haven't for months (please note it was kept neat and tidy by other methods and wasn't overgrown!). OMG - I've gone all wobbly now. I'm not usually someone who shakes and I hate people that hold their hands out and say "look how much I'm shaking" whilst waving their arm about, but this has taken me by surprise :shock:. :dohh: Really not feeling like going to the gym now - my body is quivering like it's already had a work out :(. Silly old girl! :dohh:
xxx


----------



## zowiey

Wow! Hope your ok? Huge respect to you epilating there! I can do my legs and sometimes can manage my under arms, but tried a little patch once and almost cried it hurt so bad!! 

You should have something sweet, maybe your body is a little in shock?

Xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi:

I've got my scales and am mortified to say since last time I was weighed I've somehow put on about 3.7 kg :(

Plus the scales are playing me up, sometimes when they're registering my weight they switch off, but then other times they'll actually weigh me :wacko: I'm half considering taking them back and getting a refund :(


----------



## Traskey

Love2bamummy said:


> Batchelors Super Noodles are 7 Pro points!
> Bounty's are 7 pro points!

OMG :haha: Now there's a choice. I love those evil Super Noodles but haven't had them in forever.



Tarkwa said:


> I feel a bit of an idiot. Had lunch and said to myself "I'll go to the gym this afternoon". So I went upstairs to get ready and thought "Hmmmm, down there could do with a bit of a trim!" :blush:. So I set to work and epliated my bikini line OUCH! Used to do it all the time but haven't for months (please note it was kept neat and tidy by other methods and wasn't overgrown!). OMG - I've gone all wobbly now. I'm not usually someone who shakes and I hate people that hold their hands out and say "look how much I'm shaking" whilst waving their arm about, but this has taken me by surprise :shock:. :dohh: Really not feeling like going to the gym now - my body is quivering like it's already had a work out :(. Silly old girl! :dohh:
> xxx

I have an epilator which I use regularly. I did used to use it for my bikini line but tbh it was so painful, unless I was feeling particularly hardy, that I gave up and returned to the razor or Veet for there. I can cope with it underarms and legs, although I do get a lot of ingrowing hairs so I use a razor every now and again. Kinda like exfoliating :D


----------



## Traskey

EmmyReece said:


> Plus the scales are playing me up, sometimes when they're registering my weight they switch off, but then other times they'll actually weigh me :wacko: I'm half considering taking them back and getting a refund :(

That doesn't sound good. They should move and then usually flash and hold for a few seconds before swtiching off. Well, every digital pair i've had have done that :nope:


----------



## EmmyReece

what they do is when you tap them, they go to 0.00 and when I step on them the 0.00 flashes and then the weight pops up ... but quite a few times instead of the weight coming up they've switched off :wacko:


----------



## zowiey

I'd probably take them back, they shouldn't really be doing that when they are brand new. As for you putting on weight, maybe it's just the different scales, and different floor surfaces? My Dr weighed me and I was 8lb heavier on her scales than on the ww ones!!


----------



## EmmyReece

Chris is e-mailing weight watchers to complain now, but we won't get anything back from them until tomorrow at the very least as their offices closed at 17.00 ... kinda wishing I'd gone for the other ones with lots of reviews ... but I figured that with them being a weight watchers brand they'd be really good :dohh:

I don't mind so much about having put on weight, but the fact the scales are playing me up is what's upsetting me more :blush:


----------



## Tarkwa

Sorry your scales are playing up *Emmy*. You're not weighing yourself on carpet, are you? That can do funny things to scales. I always weigh on a hard surface (I think it makes you heavier, but is consistent). *Zowiey's *right, diff scales - diff weights. I hate being weighed at the fertility clinic, I always go home feeling really fat :growlmad:.
Back to my bikini line :blush: - I'm feeling a bit better now, but still surprised at how I felt! I had a chocolate mousse to try and steady myself and it helped. I could NEVER do my underarms - *Zowiey *and *Traskey *you must be really tough cookies! I tried once and I cried :sad2: My bikini line is used to it after years of waxing. Just spoken to DH and he is on his way home from the office - I said what happened and that I was disappointed at not going to the gym, so he said we could go for a swim together tonight. Bless him! We're having a pizza (supermarket bought) and salad for dinner.
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

EmmyReece said:


> Chris is e-mailing weight watchers to complain now, but we won't get anything back from them until tomorrow at the very least as their offices closed at 17.00 ... kinda wishing I'd gone for the other ones with lots of reviews ... but I figured that with them being a weight watchers brand they'd be really good :dohh:
> 
> I don't mind so much about having put on weight, but the fact the scales are playing me up is what's upsetting me more :blush:

*Emmy *hun, WW won't be able to do anything, it's Argos that have to deal with the problem. Easiest thing to do is take them back with your receipt and say they are faulty. They will offer you a full refund (under the sale of goods act 1979) or you can exchange them. I'm sure it's just a dodgy pair of scales, but do try on a hard surface if you haven't already.
xxx


----------



## Pinkee

Loss of 3.5 pounds and that brings me losing a solid stone since I've started.


----------



## EmmyReece

we've been trying them out in the hall ... I'll send Chris back in with them tomorrow and get a refund and then order the other ones :dohh: 

I was feeling really good about them lol


----------



## Traskey

Pinkee said:


> Loss of 3.5 pounds and that brings me losing a solid stone since I've started.

Congratulations Pinkee, that's a fantastic result this week and a combined stone is no mean feat so :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tarkwa

Pinkee said:


> Loss of 3.5 pounds and that brings me losing a solid stone since I've started.

Well done *Pinkee*! You should be very proud of yourself =D&gt; - we're all aiming for 3lbs this week. 
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

congrats Pinkee :happydance:


----------



## zowiey

Well done Pinkee! That's fab! 
xx


----------



## Traskey

Urghh, I have just downed a glass of grapefruit juice in preparation for ov. Hope it's worth it, it tastes awful :growlmad: and uses valuable ww points :wacko: Let's see if it has the desired effect, never tried it before. 

Saved points on dinner though, the sausages were off and I couldn't smell it due to the heavy cold, so we had toad in the hole with no toad :haha:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey ladies - just caught up on several hundred pages!! 
Yay to those of you who've lost & big hugs to those of us who are struggling! 
I'm still waiting for AF - I don't know why but since the tests showed I wasn't ovulating I've suddenly gone from really regular 28 day cycles to not having a clue what's going on! I'm now on day 36!!


----------



## Traskey

Welcome back Twinkle, we missed you :hugs:

Wow, day 36! I take it you have checked that you aren't bfp? Are you getting any symptoms of af or bfp?


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: healthy eating seems to be going well for me today, I had my lemon and water this morning, then a yoghurt, nectarine and toast for brekkie, chicken satays for lunch, and I've just had 2 pitta breads filled with tomato, cucumber and turkey ham :thumbup:

I might treat myself to some ice cream while glee is on later :happydance:


----------



## Tarkwa

Hey *Twinkle*, have you taken a HPT? If not then it might be worth taking one.
Am watching OBEM - looking good so far; no-one has pissed me off yet (like that woman did last week - empty handed - I'll show her empty-bloody-handed!) :growlmad:
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Oh, i've got that on Skyplus to watch as soon as Silent Witness is finished :) 

I am a bad person, it's official. I couldn't face answering the phone tonight to hear whether my brother's 3rd child is a boy or girl. I've just found out it's a boy, due in 8 weeks. They've put it on FB. 

Didn't want to be at work today at all. Got there to be told that one of my students had just had a baby girl this week (in my adult class). Whilst I am pleased for all of them things are still a bit too raw from Thursday and i'd rather hide under the duvet. 

At least I haven't gone completely off the rails with my food! Usually that's the first place I would go. 

Anyway, thanks for letting me EXPRESS not REPRESS lol xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Traskey said:


> Oh, i've got that on Skyplus to watch as soon as Silent Witness is finished :)
> 
> I am a bad person, it's official. I couldn't face answering the phone tonight to hear whether my brother's 3rd child is a boy or girl. I've just found out it's a boy, due in 8 weeks. They've put it on FB.
> 
> Didn't want to be at work today at all. Got there to be told that one of my students had just had a baby girl this week (in my adult class). Whilst I am pleased for all of them things are still a bit too raw from Thursday and i'd rather hide under the duvet.
> 
> At least I haven't gone completely off the rails with my food! Usually that's the first place I would go.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for letting me EXPRESS not REPRESS lol xx

You are *NOT* a bad person in the slightest hun. I've had to tell my cousin that we have plans for when she wants to come over in April because she'll be 6 months pregnant by then :hugs:


----------



## Tarkwa

I ignored the phone when I saw MIL calling, and again when SIL called later the same day. I felt really bad but I just didn't want to speak to either of them. I told DH and he seemed to understand. Don't you just hate FB - people forever making announcements on there. I hardly go on any more, instead I posted on the thread Facebook Status in 'short term' TTC what I'd like to say. OBEM is back on...more later!
xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm not doing an HPT - I've got PMS so badly that I'm even worse to live with than normal! I know I'm not O'ing so I can't be pregnant and I've managed to close off the worst of the devastating sadness & seeing a BFN only brings that back.
Thanks for thinking positively for me though. 
FB is the bane of my life - the wife of one of my friends is due in the next couple of weeks & she won't stop going on about it - she updates every 2 secs - doesn't help that I can't stand her!


----------



## Traskey

Thanks for your understanding Tarkwa. Fortunately, my husband felt the same way and didn't want to know either. It's a very long story as to why he feels this way and I'd rather not say on here. Not that I mind telling you girls, just the rest of the world!

I hate that I feel this way. Let's hope it's just a temporary thing due to me feeling ridiculously sorry for myself and hating the stupid NHS and Primary Care Trusts!!!! Grrrrrr.


----------



## twinkle1975

Can I ask do any of you find you just can't watch OBEM?


----------



## Traskey

twinkle1975 said:


> FB is the bane of my life - the wife of one of my friends is due in the next couple of weeks & she won't stop going on about it - she updates every 2 secs - doesn't help that I can't stand her!

Mine too! I've been invisible since Thursday (how bad am I). Every post is my back aches, I wish it would stop poking me, i've got restless legs, and when I see that I think along the lines of, "You don't know how lucky you are." :blush::blush:

So sorry that you are feeling PMSy. I didn't realise there was no chance that you were ovulating :(. I wish I could make it better for all of us :hugs: Maybe Clomid will help with that.


----------



## Traskey

twinkle1975 said:


> Can I ask do any of you find you just can't watch OBEM?

Strangely I can watch this one :shrug: Maybe it's because I don't know the people on it. Seems to be i'm finding it harder with all the people I know and my lovely nan asking me when i'm going to have a baby. I haven't even told my parents yet we are having problems.


----------



## Tarkwa

*Twinkle*, I have no idea why I watch it - it's like torture :dohh:, but I think to myself that will be me one day [-o&lt;. The older woman on it tonight (not difficult when the other girl is only 18!) was so irritating - I just know I will be much worse than she was! I've told my DH to tell me to shut up if I go on and on and on and on.... I completely understand why you don't want to watch it hun, but for me it's a bit like toothache - you know it hurts, but you just can't help touching/pressing on the tooth to make it hurt more! I hope you know what I mean. Why oh why?!?!
*Traskey*, if you ever need to talk about it just pop me a private message hun - I'm here for you. :hugs:
xxx


----------



## zowiey

All the pregnant people (6 of them!!!!) on my facebook are on my hide list!! Well aside from one of my closest friends, but she doesnt update no where near as much as the others!

And Traskey :hugs: and lots of them too!
I'm pretty sure we have all done something similar, but you have to put yourself first sometimes. Why should we always have to gracefully and cheerfully receive news that breaks us apart, because it's not us?
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I haven't dared to even attempt to watch OBEM ... 

This is probably going to make me seem like a spoilt cow, but I am so unbelievably jealous of anyone who's had their bfp, not so much if they've been trying for yonks and appreciate it as much as we would, but the ladies who get their's by accident, or while they're still on birth control, I just ache with how unfair it seems, here's all of us who would give anything for ours, yet we're all struggling ... life is pretty unfair sometimes :(

*BUT*, when we *DO* get there we'll appreciate it so much more ...

*"It's easier to go down a hill than up it, but the view is so much better at the top."*

*When the world says "give up ..." Hope whispers "try it one more time"*

Sorry about the cheesy quotes :blush:


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Tarkwa said:


> *Foxy*, you are definitely rattling if you take the folic acid too! Just think though, all of these pills and potions are there to help us achieve the one thing mother nature intended us to do. Let's stick with it and hope for the best, eh?!
> I think I may be getting ready to start O'ing. Could 'feel' something in my pelvic region (as I normally do). No EWCM yet, but I think I O'd last cycle around CD13 so that would be tomorrow for me - FX'd. I did an OPK last night at about 6.30pm but it looked -ve. Looked again this morning (I know it's way past the time limit) but could see a faint line, so I guess if I do it again today it might be darker? Will try not to do it at night when it's dark and I can't see properly :dohh:.
> xxx

Or turn the light on :rofl: I always do it on a morning, I always think it'd be more concentrated :thumbup:

Just watched OBEM. OMG does that woman EVER shut up??? 1st it was the sending the husband out 3 times to bring stuff back, then it was the singing, then it was the constant talking about their musical backgrounds-even the Docs were like "er, yeah, shut up so we can try and turn the baby" Even my DH was like turn it over, whenever she came back on :wacko:


----------



## lovie

Hi ladies :hi: I was wondering if i could join you, I know this is in the LTTTC and I have only been trying for 5 months, (feels like quite along time to me allready!!)

my name is Amy and I am english but living in Sweden with my swedish OH... on a side not I am so envious of you all getting to watch OBEM, we dont get it over here and the catchup TV doesnt work outside the UK, probably for the best tho because i just end up in floods of tears when I watch birth programes, so does my OH (makes me cry even more!) Im 26 and my OH is 34. I am 5 foot 4 inches and 227 pounds (bmi 39) I have tried diets before but actually I have never really had a reason to drive me enough to stick to it, I'm lucky that my OH loves my curves and I am healthy despite my extra weight. All I have ever wanted to be is a mum, and that is reason enough for me to really really try to lose weight, I know it will be healthier for me and a baby if I was lighter and also that if i need to seek medical help I will need a lower BMI.

My aim is ultimatly to be 146 pounds (bmi 25) I'd love to be 177(bmi30) by sept 2011 (our 1 year aniversery of ttc) that is 7 pounds a month, I hope I can do it!!! 

My diet starts now, so i'll weigh in on a monday evening, my plan is walking everywhere, lots of water and lots of fruit veg + counting those lovely calories. 

I had a couple of questions, does anyone know how much dieting effects your chances of conceiving negativly, I asume its very hard to conceive whilst dieting :( also does anyone know if dieting will change my cycle? 

So lovley to (cyber) meet you ladies, good luck, shed a tear for me next time you see OBEM! good luck you are doing so well allready its so inspiring for me :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Morning girls.

Meant to get weighted this aft but dont think I am gonna bother. SW just isnt working for me anymore. I think I may try cambrige.

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: hope you find another one that works for you hun


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi:

Morning everyone :hugs:

Just started my morning with a bowl of cornflakes, still got a yoghurt, a slice of toast and a banana to go yet lol. Then I think I might have another ham, cheese, tomato and cucumber pitta for lunch and a weight watchers salmon risotto meal tonight. I'll probably throw in some cherries and maybe a bag of wotsits too during the day :thumbup:

Chris is going to take my weight watchers scales back for me at some point today and get me the other ones I'd spotted ... they're £4 more expensive, but the only bad reviews I can see on them is people moaning about having to tap them to switch them on :wacko:

:happydance: I've been looking at hotels in Turkey for next year, there's one that's about £550 each, self catering or half board are the same price and we could go in September, or we could go back to the hotel we went to in 2009 for about £350 each. The one for £550 has just had a major refurb and looks absolutely amazing, and the other one is a bit more downscale but we know the area, we liked the hotel and had a brill time while we were there. So just got to figure out which one to go for lol

Hope everyone is ok, sorry to ramble on this morning, I'm on a bit of a high, despite being a bit stressed about af :dohh:

Big :hug:


----------



## 4magpies

I have the weight watchers tappy ones. They are fab emmy.

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: I'm being a bit of a domestic goddess (yeah right :dohh:) this afternoon

I'm baking, have got a load of plain scones in the oven at the moment and then going to do some plain ones when Chris gets back from town with the sultanas etc :D

Ohhhhh and we've chosen a hotel for next year :happydance: 

https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel...aris_Mugla_Province_Turkish_Aegean_Coast.html

It's a bit more expensive than last time we went, but it's right down on the sea front, not far from the shopping centre, ahhhhh I wish the 2012 prices would come out now so I can get booked :thumbup:


----------



## Love2bamummy

Hi Ladies

I've been for my weigh in and I've lost 1.5lb. :happydance: I was hoping for more but its a loss so thats great! :thumbup:

I was in the gym at half 8 this morning so I got to do a 'last chance workout' (like on the biggest loser!).\\:D/

I thought I might have lost nearly 3 but it wasn't meant to be this week. I'm not too convinced though, they had 2 sets of scales this week as there was a lot there, so maybe I was weighed on the other scales last week? :dohh: I'll have to see what happens next week.

I haven't been able to get any skinny water dilute yet, so I've done the next best thing and got 2 bags of lemons, so I will be doing the lemon and water thing every morning! :headspin:

Just need to jump on :serenade: DH when he comes home from work for a little more exercise!! :sex: :haha:

Hope you all get great results this week :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: that's a good loss hun and in the right direction :thumbup:


----------



## Love2bamummy

OMG I've just had the lemon and water thing! Bleedin hell thats keen! :smug:

No wonder they tell you to do it first thing on a morning, it'd certainly wake you up!

Just waiting for the waterfall now! lol :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: the first time I did it, it made me gag, so I had to put the juice of a full lemon in :blush:

I've got my new scales and they're fab, they've given me a different weight that the weight watchers ones did last night, but I've still updated my ticker. Just got to resist the temptation of weighing myself everytime I go into the bathroom :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

lovie said:


> Hi ladies :hi: I was wondering if i could join you, I know this is in the LTTTC and I have only been trying for 5 months, (feels like quite along time to me allready!!)
> 
> my name is Amy and I am english but living in Sweden with my swedish OH... on a side not I am so envious of you all getting to watch OBEM, we dont get it over here and the catchup TV doesnt work outside the UK, probably for the best tho because i just end up in floods of tears when I watch birth programes, so does my OH (makes me cry even more!) Im 26 and my OH is 34. I am 5 foot 4 inches and 227 pounds (bmi 39) I have tried diets before but actually I have never really had a reason to drive me enough to stick to it, I'm lucky that my OH loves my curves and I am healthy despite my extra weight. All I have ever wanted to be is a mum, and that is reason enough for me to really really try to lose weight, I know it will be healthier for me and a baby if I was lighter and also that if i need to seek medical help I will need a lower BMI.
> 
> My aim is ultimatly to be 146 pounds (bmi 25) I'd love to be 177(bmi30) by sept 2011 (our 1 year aniversery of ttc) that is 7 pounds a month, I hope I can do it!!!
> 
> My diet starts now, so i'll weigh in on a monday evening, my plan is walking everywhere, lots of water and lots of fruit veg + counting those lovely calories.
> 
> I had a couple of questions, does anyone know how much dieting effects your chances of conceiving negativly, I asume its very hard to conceive whilst dieting :( also does anyone know if dieting will change my cycle?
> 
> So lovley to (cyber) meet you ladies, good luck, shed a tear for me next time you see OBEM! good luck you are doing so well allready its so inspiring for me :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hi: :howdy: Welcome Lovie, good luck on your weight loss journey. I think that dieting only makes a difference to your cycle in a bad way if you consume too few calories (I've heard LL can stop your periods). In a positive way you'll probably be eating more fruit and veg and I read on one of the threads that for each 1 BMI point you lose your fertility increases 4%. 



4magpies said:


> Morning girls.
> 
> Meant to get weighted this aft but dont think I am gonna bother. SW just isnt working for me anymore. I think I may try cambrige.
> 
> xxx

I don't know this diet. Good luck if you decide to change 4magpies :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Love2bamummy said:


> Just need to jump on :serenade: DH when he comes home from work for a little more exercise!! :sex: :haha:

DH wanted to wait as he thought his SC could improve if we didn't :sex: So I found him something online to show that we should dtd every other day (we always used to during fertile time and ov but since the FS he thought he shouldn't). Now he's got man flu :nope::cry: Hope he feels better in the next couple of days, my eggs won't wait!!! :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

Traskey said:


> DH wanted to wait as he thought his SC could improve if we didn't :sex: So I found him something online to show that we should dtd every other day (we always used to during fertile time and ov but since the FS he thought he shouldn't). Now he's got man flu :nope::cry: Hope he feels better in the next couple of days, my eggs won't wait!!! :haha:

Hope he feels better soon hun so you can catch the eggy :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

EmmyReece said:


> Ohhhhh and we've chosen a hotel for next year :happydance:
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel...aris_Mugla_Province_Turkish_Aegean_Coast.html
> 
> It's a bit more expensive than last time we went, but it's right down on the sea front, not far from the shopping centre, ahhhhh I wish the 2012 prices would come out now so I can get booked :thumbup:

YAYYYYYYYYYY for holidays. We were going to book one for this year but now we are trying to get the money together for IVF we've had to knock the idea on the head :(

Turkey will be a nice reward for all your hard work on the diet. 



Love2bamummy said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I've been for my weigh in and I've lost 1.5lb. :happydance: I was hoping for more but its a loss so thats great! :thumbup:
> 
> I was in the gym at half 8 this morning so I got to do a 'last chance workout' (like on the biggest loser!).\\:D/
> 
> I thought I might have lost nearly 3 but it wasn't meant to be this week. I'm not too convinced though, they had 2 sets of scales this week as there was a lot there, so maybe I was weighed on the other scales last week? :dohh: I'll have to see what happens next week.
> 
> Hope you all get great results this week :hugs:

:wohoo: that's a good loss this week Love2, congrats!!!!!!!! I am super impressed that you were at the gym at 8:30 :happydance: There could well be a difference between the two scales.


----------



## EmmyReece

Traskey said:


> YAYYYYYYYYYY for holidays. We were going to book one for this year but now we are trying to get the money together for IVF we've had to knock the idea on the head :happydance:
> 
> Turkey will be a nice reward for all your hard work on the diet.

Chris has changed his mind :dohh:

He wants to go back to the hotel we went to in June 2009

https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel...aris_Mugla_Province_Turkish_Aegean_Coast.html

I'm going to need to nip into the travel agents and see what they say about amending bookings, because what I might do is get it booked and then if we have a babba or I get my bfp before December amend it to include the baby. Just got to get the bfp now :thumbup:


----------



## lovie

Hi all :hi: Just thaught id let you all know how day 1 of my diet went, it was really easy as my OH gave us both food poisening :growlmad: 

thank you trasky for the info about how cycles can change, I really hope mine stays the same.... well infact I hope it stops alltogether to let a little baby grow.. but if not at least stay the same!

well dont on your weight loss love2bmummy! im having to stop myself weighing allready, when i have dieted before i found it helpfull to use the scales in the chemist and have none at home, but now I live in sweden i cant find anywhere that has one.

emmy your holiday sounds perfect, I bet you cant wait! I wish i was booking a break in the sun! im going away sking in 2 weeks but i cant ski so that will be ummm interesting.

happy healy eating all, amy :hugs::dust:


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh no food poisoning!! Hope you're feeling better soon xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'd love to go skiing too lovie ... but last I went on a dry slope, I fell on my backside and broke my thumb :blush:

Really hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## lovie

oh no Emmy I hope your thumb got better! everyone in my family can ski even my 7 year old sister, maybe i will just stay at the cabin and make low calorie dinners for everyone! im starting to feel abit better, my OH is being very dramatic about having food poisening he asked me if I thaught he should go to hospital "no!" lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh: my fella would probably be the same ...

it was a school trip, we'd gone to an activity centre for a weekend lol. me and school trips never mixed, on the same trip we'd done quad biking, and I was the *only one* who crashed their quad (sending me flying over the bars) ... oh and the time we went to London and I almost got knocked down by a big red bus that ran a red light ... and then there was the time when we had to go to an army thing as part of careers week and me being clumsy, when we did the assault course thing, I fell from the 10 ft wall and busted my ankle :dohh: :blush:


----------



## Tarkwa

Ladies - I am EGGY! :wohoo: YAAAAAAAAY! :happydance: I had some EWCM today so guess I am about to ovulate. I did an OPK (pic below) and I think I'm nearly there.

Welcome Lovie! I'm just about to have dinner so will do a proper post shortly.
xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF5537.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 6


----------



## EmmyReece

Tarkwa said:


> Ladies - I am EGGY! :wohoo: YAAAAAAAAY! :happydance: I had some EWCM today so guess I am about to ovulate. I did an OPK (pic below) and I think I'm nearly there.
> 
> Welcome Lovie! I'm just about to have dinner so will do a proper post shortly.
> xxx

:happydance:

good luck catching the eggy hun :thumbup:


----------



## Tarkwa

Well, that was a quick dinner, and not entirely nice :sick:. Beef Teriyaki from Morrison's - it was stupidly sweet and I have a sweet tooth.

Anyway, so I'm eggy today, even though the OPK says I'm not O'ing yet, I think it will tomorrow. The EWCM comes first, then you O, right?

Welcome *Lovie *:wave:. I'm with Traskey on the dieting and weight loss whilst TTC. I've spoken to my GP and FS about this and they say it's fine to continue eating healthily whilst TTC and PG, and will actually be beneficial. My weight loss appears to have helped regulate my periods which I think in turn has helped me to ovulate (I didn't see any EWCM for a while at the beginning). 5 months is a long time and we've all been there chick. I was starting to get worried that I hadn't had a BFP by that point, but then again, I'd pretty much only had one visit from :witch:! 

If you love OBEM then you might be able to watch online: https://www.channel4.com/programmes/4od though not sure if it will work outside of UK. It's also on Youtube - just search for the full title and there is an official 4OD Documentaries section - it has 12 episodes right now.
Hope you're feeling better - I've not had food poisoning since my honeymoon which was over 3yrs ago now, phew!

*Love2*, well done on the weight loss! =D&gt; Very impressed with gymming at 8.30am - defo get some sexercise too! And I love lemon with fizzy water - yum! Have it every time I'm eating out, though probably not as strong as you've had it :haha:!

*4maggies *- I hope you find something else that works. :hugs: Have you thought of going it alone? That's what I'm doing and it seems to be working so far. Well, apart from the cravings for sweet stuff at the end of last week (should have had the beef teriyuki!)

*Emmy*, Turkey sounds fab, and definitely an incentive for the healthy eating :thumbup:. But please hun, only weigh yourself once a week, twice absolute max if you are desperate to see. Weight fluctuates so much that it can be quite depressing :nope:. And always do it at the same time otherwise you're not comparing like-for-like (I do it in the morning after a visit to the loo :winkwink:. I'm sure you know all this already hun, but every little helps.

*Foxy*, yeah thanks for that! The light WAS on :rofl: And that woman - I don't know how many times I said SHUT UP!! I just know I'll be like that - chatting away to anyone who will listen (or won't in some cases!).
TTFN
xxx


----------



## lovie

Hi takwa :flower: go catch that eggy!! did you get a build up of allmost +'s or right in there with a nice strong line? 

emmy you sound like me on school trips! I bet your parents were so worried when you went of on the bus wth your packed lunch to certain doom! :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

Tarkwa said:


> *Emmy*, Turkey sounds fab, and definitely an incentive for the healthy eating :thumbup:. But please hun, only weigh yourself once a week, twice absolute max if you are desperate to see. Weight fluctuates so much that it can be quite depressing :nope:. And always do it at the same time otherwise you're not comparing like-for-like (I do it in the morning after a visit to the loo :winkwink:. I'm sure you know all this already hun, but every little helps.
> xxx

Yeah I'm going to stick to weighing myself on a tuesday because it's generally a tuesday that I go and see the nurse, but am going to try and swing it so I only go in every other week.

Just had weight watchers salmon risotto and it was yucky, certainly won't be buying that again. But I have got the ww version of angel delight for pudding :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

lovie said:


> emmy you sound like me on school trips! I bet your parents were so worried when you went of on the bus wth your packed lunch to certain doom! :hugs:

after the army one I wasn't allowed to go on anymore :blush:


----------



## zowiey

Yay for being eggy!! :dance: go get him tiger!!!


----------



## lovie

Thank you for the advice tarkwa:flower: the 4od doenst work in Sweden and neither does the youtube stations just comes up with "you are not allowed to watch this outside the UK" rubish! oh well i'll just have to catch up when i go home to visit my family :) your cat in your profile pic is super cute! looks like a bundle of hugs :) x


----------



## Tarkwa

lovie said:


> Hi takwa :flower: go catch that eggy!! did you get a build up of allmost +'s or right in there with a nice strong line?

Tonight and last night I've had strong faint lines. Could you see the pic I posted? I can see it ok. I hope tomorrow/Thursday it will be nice and dark - I might get DH to :sex: every night now!!!

*Zowiey*, it's so hard to hold it in when everyone else announces their happy news. The only people where I won't be feeling jealous, just immensely happy, is you ladies (well, maybe a teeny bit, but nowhere near as much as those who fall PG at the drop of a hat, or by accident :growlmad:).

And hi *Twinkle *- hope you're good chick! Not long to go until your FS appt :happydance:.

*Emmy*, meant to say I LOVE baking. I make a pretty mean scone, but try not to have them too often as I rather like them with a dollop of clotted cream and a splodge of raspberry jam! :dohh:
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

lovie said:


> Thank you for the advice tarkwa:flower: the 4od doenst work in Sweden and neither does the youtube stations just comes up with "you are not allowed to watch this outside the UK" rubish! oh well i'll just have to catch up when i go home to visit my family :) your cat in your profile pic is super cute! looks like a bundle of hugs :) x

I'm sorry about that. I've managed to find websites that do US shows ahead of the UK :-$. One is called cucirca and the other sidereel. I'm rather addicted to Chuck and Grey's Anatomy. Not sure if they do UK shows, but if not have a hunt around, I'm sure there is somewhere out there! 

Where are you from originally, if you don't mind me asking? 

And my puss is..well...old and cranky! She was about 10 in the piccie, but she's 15 now. We adopted her from a rescue centre called Last Chance back in 2002 when she was 6.5yrs. Her last owners gave her up after they had a baby; she became very jealous and left 'messages' around the house. She's become very vocal in her old age - I wonder how I'd cope with a baby sometimes when she constantly miaows at me!!! And she's very scratchy - you should see my hands from when I play with her! :dohh: But I love her to pieces and wouldn't give her up for the world. She's my baby.
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

She's a beautiful cat Tarkwa :)


----------



## zowiey

Oh I LOVE scones!! Mmmmm! I'm getting ready to watch midsomer murders, John Nettles is my guilty crush!! :blush:


----------



## zowiey

Doh!! I was convinced it was Wednesday!!! Haha!


----------



## Love2bamummy

Weight Watchers ladies, I've found a fab new treat! It's called chocolate and vanilla ice cream waves, it's by ww. Absolutely gorgeous and well worth 3 points! It's just like vienetta. 

With the lemon and water thing, I used a whole lemon, but I'm thinking a saccharin might do the trick! I shall give it a whirl in the morning! 

Much love ladies xxx


----------



## lovie

I think you are allowed to be cranky and vocal at 15 (in cat years) if a human year is 7 years for a cat she must be around 105! I greaw up in Devon, so i'm used to alot of rain and temps between +5 and +25. I have been living in sweden for 5 months now and its CRAZY cold! it doesnt help that I lived in australia for 1 year right before I moved to Sweden. The temp was +1 today here and everyone was talking about it being sooooo warm! I miss the Uk lots, I miss my family and friends, my little sister is 7 and im like her 2nd mum, so I feel bad for leaving her. Sweden is a great country for families tho. you get 18 month parental leave! and even if you have no job before the baby is born, studying as I am you get around 600 pounds a month for 18 months. All the houses have big open parks around them and all daycare and schools are free (there is no such thing as private education) all I need now is a baby!!!! 

Emmy I haven't had angel delight since I was a little girl, I loved it!!


----------



## Traskey

Love2, I saw those ww waves in the supermarket and thought they looked yummy! Next time i'll pick some up. 

Congrats Tarkwa on the eggy :) Not long to go now. 

Lovie, I think we all need to move to Sweden!

A scone sounds really good about now. I fell asleep after work and am now frantically trying to cook something to eat. It's taking ages :( I'm starving.


----------



## lovie

yay all move to sweden!!! im off to bed now, catch you all tomorrow, :hugs:


----------



## imogenwanted

hi ladies just had worse row with step daughter ever (she lives with us 13) just wanted to say thank you for all being here even though i have not had great couple of days no dedding and think im ovulating on own first time:) i just keep thinking of you guys and know you all all here for me so huge thank you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Traskey

Imogen, I am so glad that you think you are ovulating! That's a positive on what sounds like an awful day :hugs: I am sorry that you had an argument with your step daughter. 13 year olds can be very hormonal. I hope that you aren't too upset.

We are all here for you, when you need us.


----------



## Tarkwa

*Imogen*, I was a bitch at 13 to my mum so I'm sorry you're having to deal with her right now, especially when you need love and support (which I'm sending you ooooooodles of right now :hugs:). Fab news that you are O'ing on your own :happydance: I am too (with help from clomid) so gonna grab DH and :sex:! Have very dull ache down below/pelvic region so hoping that's my little eggy getting itself ready. Feeling REALLY positive [-o&lt;. Can't tell if left or right side :shrug: let's hope it's both and I get twins!!! 
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Sounds positive to me! I've already grabbed DH this evening :haha: I am glad that the Clomid seems to be working :D I don't think I will ov tomorrow so that will give the :spermy: time before Thursday or Friday. 

I'm also under points today for WW so my body must be getting used to less food. That's 2 days in a row :thumbup:

As for the WW bread, I've tried, I really have, but I am going back to my normal bread and just eating less of it!


----------



## twinkle1975

Woo twins would be fab!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Ooo - just read about ww angel delight - I made a knickerbocker glory type thing the other day in a sundae glass - tinned fruit (free) on the bottom, Sugar free jelly (free) next, then ww angel delight and a mini meringue crumbled on top (2 points) - it was quite yummy!

Also I was reading somewhere on here about charting your CM - can I just say that while this is a good idea I think you need to chart temps or do opks too as I (before this weird month) have always had EWCM at the right time but the blood tests have shown I'm not O'ing - sorry if I sound negative just want it to be right for everyone xxx


----------



## Traskey

That pudding sounds yummy!!!! All that for just 2 points. Count me in :happydance:

As for tracking my cycle, I use the CBFM which tells me when I am ovulating. I don't seem to produce a lot of CM so i've never relied on it for tracking ovulation (trying grapefruit juice this month, yukky). I am seriously thinking of temping though next month. Is this overkill? :lol:


----------



## Tarkwa

I love tinned peaches! I'm using OPKs and temping, but I forgot to take it this morning :dohh:. Apparently multiples run naturally in my family; all on my mum's side and skipping generations so it could be natural if it was twins (although not quite sure if this 'old wives tale' is actually true!). It's late now and I've got my legs up in the air :winkwink: so I'll say goodnight, sleep tight.
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Night Tarkwa! Do you know, is it the legs that should be raised (pillow under the legs) or the whole pelvic area (sticking a pillow under the bum)?

Ps, twins would be awesome!! :happydance:


----------



## lovie

hmmm pomelo fruit for breakfast, yummy! if you havnt tried it before its like a massive grapefruit, as big as your head with really juicy segments inside... I recomend! have a lovely day ladies :) xx


----------



## april05

Good Morning Ladies, :wave:

How are you all keeping? I havent been on since the weekend, my sister ended up in Hospital on Sunday, they thought it was her appendix, but its a cyst on her ovary its only 3cm too small to operate, so shes still in a lot of pain but home. She is staying in Mams at the moment so Mam can mind her. :friends:

Love 2 congrats on the loss 1.5lbs thats fantastic. :happydance::happydance:

Welcome Lovie, hope you enjoy the thread, the girls here are lovely. :flower::flower:

Emmy  Have you any scones left??? Its exciting booking a holiday it will take your mind off things.

Tarkwa  Yayyyy hope you catch that egg xx 

Imogen  hope you & step daughter are friends again, I dont know how my parents put up with me when I was 13.LOL

Getting weighted this evening, I have to be honest I wasnt great this week & was just at the hospital getting my peak +7 bloods and treated myself to bacon & eggs followed by a Cadbury Twirl. Tut tut tut! I better not eat for the rest of the day!! LOL

I have just had a chat with myself, I have my big appointment with our FS on the 18th of Feb, so Im really gonna get stuck into it for the nxt 2 weeks & Im going to start walking again.

I hope you all have great day & will let you know how I get on later xx


----------



## EmmyReece

we haven't got any scones left Chris and mum ate them all lol

I'm still looking at hotels and found an all inclusive one :happydance: just got to wait until april now for the new prices to come out

good luck for weigh in later today april :hugs:


----------



## imogenwanted

morning ladies thnks for your kind words things not great i cant stop crying to day think its all the hornones, going to docs to day for 1 month on metformin but it is not till 5 so worried if i eat stuff i will not have lost as much as it says at home, i want to ask her to do a 21 day blood test to see if i did or am ovulating but not sure which day to have blood taken i started getting eggy on cd17, im on cd22 but only got ovulation pain yesterday so should i have it on day 25??

Have a great day every one xxx
Tarkwa get that egg for all of us xxxxx

April hi what time are you walking ill try make my self go x

lovie hi your making me hungey with ymmy fruit and scones ill try see if we can get pomelo in uk


----------



## Tarkwa

Hey *Imogen*, how long are your cycles usually? They say CD21 as it's 7dpo, but if you O late then you will get a falsely low reading of progesterone. The best thing is to confirm with your GP/FS when you should take it if you know you have O'd later than CD14, a phone call should be enough, or maybe at your appt later today? FX'd for the metformin - I'm going to ask my FS in 3wks if she will put me on it to help me lose weight (even though I don't have PCOS).
I think it's probably a combination of hormones and the whole TTC thing that's making you teary - it can really weigh heavy on your shoulders and life just seems so much harder :hugs:. PMA is what you need, and maybe a pomelo :haha:, though aren't they really sour?! I hope you make up with your step-daughter soon as that will help (although she might be quite sulky if I am anything to go by when I was her age!!!) Hope you have a lovely day hun - remember PMA! :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Talking about CD21 bloods, I have a question for all of you. I've got a slip from the FS to have a blood test on CD21 (9 Feb) but I'm scared it could be bad for me. Reason I say that is that I get very anxious about blood tests and really work myself up about it and with the last one I had TMI ALERT lots of fresh red blood that evening. I'm fine with needles and injections, but it's just taking blood that gives me the goolies! I've had a number of bad experiences with blood tests including fainting (and I am not a fainter!). I have to lay down and have curtains pulled and wait for several minutes to calm down before they strap up my arm. I'm ALWAYS in tears whenever I go - it's the one thing in life I really do not like to do. I think the last time I went I worked myself up so much that if the little eggy had been fertilised that it may have said "Oooh, this is not a happy environment to be in, I'm outta here" and didn't embed itself. I know I have an active imagination, but I just feel so positive about this cycle, and I'm 99.99999999999999% certain I'm O'ing right now so why put myself under the unnecessary stress? If I get a BFN later this month I could do the CD21 bloods next cycle? What does everyone think? Any advice would be appreciated.
xxx
P.S. I decided against getting the orlistat prescription (actually I've lost it so the decision was made for me!)


----------



## imogenwanted

omg just been to nurse to take step daughter and asked her to weigh me so when i go at 5 the nurse has already weighed me and she weighed that i have only lost 1hg since 31/12 i cant belive it my scales say i have lost 8 pounds !!! so now crying even more and feel rubish :(


----------



## imogenwanted

Tarkwa i would not worry to much about the blood test i was just thinking this morning i dont need to have ona as if i am ovulating and at least try to be talking enough to hb then just keep fingers crossed as i think if you get bloods back and say know it makes us feel worse any way.

i am so confused i have been eggy for 5 days know TMI alert but last 2 days been feeling really wet as well and the eggy bit is clearer and more streatchy, i thought i would know what all this means by know as spend hours a day trying to find out as much as poss and have done for nearly 5 years and now have know idea if i have ovulated if i am ovulating or whats going on.

have mad up with spet daughter but she is grounded and does not like me at the monent does not want sleep over as i will be here, i just feel so upset as i alwasy trey so hard and make her sleepovers go really well i get candyfloe maker popcorn make waffle maker out which i brought for her sleep overs and last night she said she does not want yo bring any friends over as im here i even had to sleeo in her room last time as there were up till 4 . 

just find evey thing so hard this week and really cant stop crying to day even cried at nurse just then 

thanks girls sorry to go on you really are helping xxx


----------



## imogenwanted

ps what does PMS mean :)


----------



## Tarkwa

PMS = Pre Menstrual Symptoms or Stress or Syndrome and PMT = Tension.
Sending you lots of love imogen :hugs:.
xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm meant to be seeing a friend today who TTC at the same time as me & now has a baby, after yesterday's melt down would it be wrong of me to cancel on her last minute?


----------



## Tarkwa

No chick, not wrong at all. If you're not feeling strong enough to go then don't - I wouldn't. Now the thing is what to say to her :-k . You could be honest and just say you're not up to visiting her today (if she knows you are still TTC she should understand, if she isn't too wrapped up in little one, which I'm sure most of us would be, looking after number one and all that). Or you could tell a little white lie (probably the option I'd go for :blush:). 
1. Really bad headache/period pain
2. Think you might be coming down with something and don't want to pass onto her babe :sick:
3. You have some urgent work to do today/tonight :comp:
These are all I can think of right now. If I can think of any more I'll post (though I really should log on and do some work!)
xxx


----------



## lovie

Hi ladies :hi:

its nice to (cyber) meet you imogen:hi:, thank you for your welcome! It sounds like you are having a hard day:hugs: im glad to here you made up with your step daughter, I was a witch to my mum when I was 13 and i (hope) grew out of it, she is starting to go through her monopaus now and she is getting me back!! i hope the docs apointment goes well and I hope you are feeling happier soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I thaught the pomelo woul be sour, it was on offer and I baught it as an impulse buy but its actually really tasty, not as sweet as an orange but more ummm watery less sticky.

Hi april :hi: thank you also for the welcome, you are all so friendly!! :flower: I hope your sister is getting better. FX for tonight weigh in, I wouldnt worry about the little treats, everyone needs treats! 

tarkwa I have a simalar fear but with flying, it makes me utterly hystericle, i'm quite a realistic sensible person most of the time but when im in an aroplane i just know im going to die:cry: unfortunatly I have to fly between seden and england often and the last 2 times in december and november have been right at the end of my 2ww wait so I have not taken valium as I usually do and not had my 2-3 glasses of wine to try to calm me down. in november the flying really disrupted my period it was late and i had really odd pms, I have never ever felt such irational emotions! if i was in your situation i would cancle the apointment for this month, if you regret not going its only 1 month till you can go again but if you go and regret going because it causes you lots of stress that possibly effects your body you cant undo it. good luck with your decision:hugs:


----------



## april05

Hey Twinkle, 

I would tell a little white lie too, no need to go upsetting yourself xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

twinkle1975 said:


> I'm meant to be seeing a friend today who TTC at the same time as me & now has a baby, after yesterday's melt down would it be wrong of me to cancel on her last minute?

It's not wrong at all hun, I'd probably feel exactly the same :hugs: I'd probably pick one of the explanations Tarkwa said


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks ladies - I've told her that my boss has given me some work that has to be done for tonight - I'm sure it would be fine but today I think even the smell of babies would make me cry!
Tarkwa, if you're really worried about the tests I'd wait until next month. As far as when to do them my dr said its meant to be 7 days before AF is due - which in a 28 day cycle would also be 7dpo - day 21, however if your cycle is more than 28 days it would be later than that. I had 3 done on different days in the end!


----------



## april05

Tarkwa  Day 21 bloods, on the Napro programme I was told that Ive to get my bloods done 7 days after my last clear stretchy CMSo I had bloods done this morning even though Im in day 25 of my cycle. Hope this helps. 

Ah Imogen, you poor pet  you need to close the door on this week, I would suggest before going to your appointment this evening stop off & buy a nice bottle of wine that you can have the minute you get home!! Im going walking at 7 but you can take tonight off & start again tmrw Pet, just mind yourself tonight xxx :hug: Good luck for this evening xx :hug:

Love 2  I love hot water & lemon I could drink it all day my boss doesnt like it thought think they should move my PC to the bathroom LOL :rofl:

Lunch time now, going to have WW home made soup & tea:yipee: (would love chocolate! :sad2:)


----------



## EmmyReece

Tarkwa, I'd say wait until next cycle too hun ... you're feeling really positive about this cycle and it would be a shame for anything to upset you :hugs:


----------



## Lisa84

Hi Ladies :hi:

Jeez i can't believe how much i miss only being away for a couple of days. Hope everyone is still cracking on with their weight losses. I have had a good week this week so i'm hoping for a loss at fat club tonight.

I had a FS app yesterday for more Clomid and the FS was stressing the importance of losing weight. He said i was doing well but kept reinforcing the difference it makes for ladies with PCOS I was like 'I am trying!!' haha xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Hey *Lisa *(ooh, that sounds like something out of Dirty Dancing!) - this thread moves fast, doesn't it! When I came home from the office yesterday there was tons, but then I do loads of posts and it gets even longer! Good luck with your WI tonight, and enjoy your acu appt tomorrow. If this cycle is a BFN I will look into it as I am such a stressy person :haha:.
Thanks for the advice about CD21 bloods everyone. I think I'm going to give it a miss this cycle as I just can't be doing with thinking "what if..." :shrug:. I was surprised by the blood that evening (nothing the following day though) and really do think the little eggy didn't want to hang around :nope:.
Feeling a little peckish :munch: so going to have something to drink to see if that helps :coffee:. Going to make chilli con carne tonight for dinner with plain boiled rice, but need to nip out to get some chilli seasoning. TTFN
xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Tarkwa said:


> Hey *Lisa *(ooh, that sounds like something out of Dirty Dancing!)

Took me ages then to realise what you were talking about lol xxx


----------



## Traskey

Evening all!

Tarkwa, I would agree with all the girls. If having bloods stresses you out so much then I wouldn't risk it this month. You have such a positive vibe going, I wouldn't risk it. 

Twinkle, it's ok to put yourself first sometimes. 

Lisa, I love how they stress lose weight as if we aren't trying! I've been so good the last two weeks and I haven't lost a thing :((

Imogen, i'm sorry the doc scales say you haven't lost as much as the ones at home. I am beginning to hate scales grrrr. Just keeping measuring yourself on the ones at home as well, to be consistant. 

:hug: for all!


----------



## Traskey

Oh and catching up on OBEM, i've had to mute that woman!!!!

As for the 21 day blood test, well 7 days before AF is due, I am going for next Friday I think. That will be day 24, if I ovulate on Friday as predicted but 7 days before af if i have a 14 day LP


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm being so good on the food front :happydance:

Yoghurt, cherries and a slice of banana on toast for brekkie (after my lemon and water), chicken and tomato pitta bread and then lasagne later on ... I've had a special k bar as a snack :thumbup:

I'm so excited for weigh in next week :happydance:

Still no sign of af or a bfp :rofl: but we're bding again lots and lots just in case I'm having a super late ov :dohh:


----------



## twinkle1975

Pah - this weightwatchers points thingy makes me cross sometimes - just made some ww mini muffins - worked out the points & it said they were 1 each, so I ate 2 :blush: and when I went to put them in my online tracker it said that 2 muffins was 3 points grrr!


----------



## Traskey

Grrr, I hate it when they do that. I've noticed that on a few things. One is one point but two is three. Boooooo


----------



## imogenwanted

well ladies dr said i had not lost any thing on her scales and i siad well at home i have lost 8 pounds so she gave me another month of zenical she said i should go on ll or atkins, i said i did that and then when you stop you put it back on, she said ovulation tests should work with pcos i said i thought it gave falsh readings, she said dont use cm as a test!!! to see if ovulating i sais well what was i ment to use she just said sex every other night and loss weight . so came a way with face like beetroot and not happy 

not going back for 3 months i think ill just wount listen to the skinny dr who has just come back from maternity leave

oh then she said do you really want to get pregnant!!!!!

as i said it was hard to have sex every other night when you have a 45-60 day cycle!

any way girls going to have large vodka and coke xx


----------



## zowiey

:hugs: Imogen, Drs can be horrible sometimes can't they? Just ignore her, and carry on with your weight loss, you're doing really well. 

xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

*Imogen* chick, I know exactly what you mean. I've had GP's tell me that, and at first, when my cycles were stupidly long and irregular (between 35-97 days!!!) having :sex: every other night made it quite a chore (and we didn't even do it every other night!). Honestly, some people just don't understand, do they, silly skinny doctor, eh?! But losing weight did help me regulate - so annoying as it's INCREDIBLY difficult to lose the weight. If it was easy we'd all be a size 8, wouldn't we?!?! :dohh: Some people just don't put on weight so cannot understand why us curvy girls find it so hard. Well done on the 8lb!

Had chilli con carne with a jacket spud. Had a sprinkling of cheese and a bit of butter in the spud, along with a few nachos/tortillas - YUMMY! DH didn't fancy going swimming this evening so I guess I'll go tomorrow morning after I've made him a birthday breakfast (oven cooked bacon, poached eggs and freshly baked bread).

*Lovie*, I tried to buy a pomelo today but my local M&S food hall and giant Tesco didn't have any :(. The fresh produce guy in M&S said he wouldn't recommend it and that it wasn't a very nice fruit :haha: but I still want to try it. I'll check my giant Sainsbury's when I go on Saturday to do the weekly shop. 

Ooh, and whilst I was out I bought some more Bailey's, and some lemon/lime jelly. It's sugar free crystals and I wasn't particularly impressed making it and it didn't fully dissolve. Humph! Made it with diet lemonade and topped up with fizzy water to 1pt mark. I've just given it a wobble and it is still liquid! :growlmad:
I'll stop waffling now! xxx


----------



## zowiey

Ergh, more decorating, and I'm feeling really emotional and poop, af is on her way, so everything in my life is rubbish and I'm never going to be happy again! Obviously I don't really feel like that, but I'm pmt-ing like a mofo tonight! Just shouted at hubby for no real reason, I want to shut myself in my room and sleep until next week, when it's all over. Gee, I'm a happy little ray of sunshine aren't I?!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Traskey

Oh dear, she didn't sound particularly helpful did she? I hope you aren't totally disheartened. I am trying hard to stay away from the appeal of doing a more drastic diet. I'm just not losing in WW and i don't know why. I know slow and steady is more sustainable and long term but some loss would be good! Are you finding it helpful to be on Zenical?

I can't believe she asked you if you really want to get pregnant! That's not very supportive or helpful. Is there another doctor at your practice that you could see instead?

I bought some sugar free jelly crystals because they did the lime flavour and you ladies made them sound so yummy. I hope your jelly sets because I was going to try and make some this weekend.


----------



## Traskey

Tarkwa said:


> Had chilli con carne with a jacket spud. Had a sprinkling of cheese and a bit of butter in the spud, along with a few nachos/tortillas - YUMMY! DH didn't fancy going swimming this evening so I guess I'll go tomorrow morning after I've made him a birthday breakfast (oven cooked bacon, poached eggs and freshly baked bread).

Mmm, that sounds good. We had plaice, veggies and mash potato. Not my usual dinner but for healthy wasn't too bad! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO TARKWA'S HUBBY!!!!!

So close to ovulation it could be a husband birthday :sex: baby :happydance:


----------



## Traskey

zowiey said:


> Ergh, more decorating, and I'm feeling really emotional and poop, af is on her way, so everything in my life is rubbish and I'm never going to be happy again! Obviously I don't really feel like that, but I'm pmt-ing like a mofo tonight! Just shouted at hubby for no real reason, I want to shut myself in my room and sleep until next week, when it's all over. Gee, I'm a happy little ray of sunshine aren't I?!! :haha:
> 
> xxx

:hug: I am sorry you are having such a :cry: day. Pms sucks! Feel free to vent as much as you need. We all have bad days and the thought of af arriving is enough to set me off too.


----------



## EmmyReece

*Imogen*, I'm so sorry your dr wasn't any help :( Is there anyway of switching to a more supportive dr? I'll echo what Tarkwa says and it's definitely difficult to keep up :sex: every other night :hugs:

*zowiey* you rant away as much as you need to hun, we can't all be 100% full of pma all day every day :hugs:

*Traskey* I got some of the jelly crystals too, but Morrissons only had orange / peach and apple / blackcurrant ... I love the sound of the lime ones. Ohhhh I got some weight watchers cream too to have with it. Good luck for a hubby birthday conception hun :happydance:

As for me, I am sooooooo achey, right down where my ovaries roughly are ... I've just started my epo tonight as I think I haven't ovd yet this cycle, could it be that that's brought on the cramps?? I've made a new batch of scones as the last ones turned out like rock cakes :blush: Just about to microwave my ww lasagne :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

Sorry Emmy, I wasn't very clear. It's Tarkwa's other half that has the birthday tomorrow :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh: I'm not the most observant of people at times :blush:


----------



## april05

:hi:Hey Ladies, 

How are you all this evening..??

I was up ½ a pound, happy days as I thought it would have been more. I went for a lovely long walk with my hubby, really enjoyed it. Just finished the :iron:, had a :shower: & now going to chill for a bit before bed.

Lisa  Docs have no clue & some of them could do with loosing a few lbs too!! :hugs:

Traskey  Im sure that your good work will pay off in the end, hang in there xx :thumbup:

Ah Imogen  arrrrggggggg!!! I hope you are enjoying your Vodka cos you deserve it pet, I cant believe the Dr said that to you, of course you want to get pregnant :dohh: thats why your there :hug:

Tarkwa, well arent you a great wifey, fair play to you making him a birthday breakfast.Happy Bday to your hubby :cake: I use the Hartleys jellies, I make them up with water, theyre yummy.. 

Zowiey, I just shouted at hubby for no reason & he said are they on their way!?? Oh they know us so well!! :rofl:

Emmy, hope you feel better soon. Ive just had a :coffee: & one of your scones would have been lovely!


I love all the smileys :wohoo:


----------



## EmmyReece

*april* 1/2 a lb isn't too bad ... I bet you can soon lose it over the next week :thumbup: from looking at your ticker you're doing a fantastic job with the weightloss already

aches seem to be calming down at the moment, it wouldn't be epo causing it so soon, or would it??


----------



## lovie

hello all :flower:

I have dinner envy!! your dinners all sound so tasty:thumbup: the jelly sounds super yum!

Imogen I hope your vodka and coke is going down well!! you deserve it! the doctor sounds like she missed the bedside manner lecture, im far too sarcastic, if a doctor asked me if i really wanted to get pregnant id say something like "no I needed a new hobby and it was a choice of ttc or taking up knitting and the shop had run out of wool so i was stuck with ttc" :hugs:

zowie sorry to here pms has got you bad, :hugs: im the same just before af, the day af comes i can actually feel myself calm down instantly, its like i wake up!

tarkwa happy birthday to your hubby!! i hope you enjoy swimming, i like swimming but im really really bad at it my little sister who is 7 said to me "amy you can swim you just dont go forward you just tread water" 

emmy, I hope you are feeling better, the thaught of homemade scones is making me want pudding!

Twinkle I LOVE your shoes and skirt in your profile pic!!!!!!

my day was mostly great 5 km walk home from collage, tutoring the most adorable little girl this afternoon and then dinner with my OH's family but on the way home my boyfriend told me that he cant get the time of work for our sking holiday in 2 weeks, i am so deverstated, we were going with my family, because i live away from them it means so much to me when we get to spend time with them. i asked him about 3 months ago if he can have time off and he said yer wont be a problem and i kept asking him he kept saying it would be fine so we booked it all and now he tells me he cant come, i cant even look at him, i try to talk to him and i just cry. i have given up my family and friends and carear to be with him and he cant even plan 1 week properly :cry::cry::cry::cry: i just feel really homesick, all i want is some marmite on toast and to watch some english tv with my mum :cry::cry::cry:

sorry about the moan, compleatly not ttc or weight loss, hugs to you all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

lovie - I'm so sorry you're feeling so bad at the moment :( your oh should have booked the time off as soon as you mentioned it, will you still be going hun? don't apologise at all, that's what we're all here for whether it's ttc, weight loss or anything else :hugs:


----------



## lovie

thank you for the support emmy :hugs::cry: the problem is that we are relying on him driving us to and from the slopes, my family is going to hire a car but it wont fit all of us in. I havnt considered if i will go alone,.At the moment i have told him that i dont want him to talk to me untill he has a solution, luckily we have a comfy sofa hehe :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh bless ya :hugs: I hope you sort something out so you can still go


----------



## zowiey

oh lovie, :hugs: I hope you find a solution soon.


Ok, so af had better show herself soon, I just cried so hard at midsomer murders! I'm such a loser! I'm off to bed now, got a long day tomorrow, and have my weigh in tomorrow night, Joy!

i will catch up properly soon ladies, honest!
xxxx
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Oh bad hubby's work! Men always think that everything will work out ok and leave it all to the last minute. I am so sorry Lovie, that sucks. You are looking forward to seeing your family so much, i'd be tempted to go anyway. Sounds like it might be just what you need.


----------



## lovie

you are all so sweet:flower: thank you emmy, trasky and zowie:hugs: i hope af comes soon for you zowie and gives your emotions a break, on the plus side crying must use up lots of calories, i tried to find it on my online excersise tracker... it had cleaning, studying, showering... but no crying! i think i might just put it down as running it feels like as much work!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tarkwa

Hey *Lovie*, men eh?! Who'd have 'em?!?!?! Traskey's right, you should go on your own if your BF can't sort things out. But do try and tell him just how important it is to you that you can all be together. And is there anywhere that you can order some marmite to be delivered to Sweden? I love it, used to eat it on a spoon straight from the jar :blush:. My parents have a house abroad and our old neighbour Molly used to ask them to bring a HUGE jar every time they went over! Bless her.

Didn't get to go swimming - DH didn't fancy it and I'm not going on my own if he's at home. Working from home again tomorrow (part time) so I might go before I meet DH for lunch. Then we're off out for dinner so will try and behave (food wise, not in any other way :blush:! Thanks for the DH birthday wishes! We'll have to see if I can get up in time to make him breakfast yet!

Well, I've just watched Midsomer Murders and can't believe it's the last one :cry:. *Zowiey*, I like John Nettles too (not sure if it's the same way you do!). 

And I did another OPK about 20mins ago and the line is much paler :growlmad:. I think it might have been too late in the day (instructions said 10am-8pm approx for testing) - that or I'm done O'ing :shrug:. Will do another one tomorrow and if it's really pale I'll stop POAS :haha:, but will get in a b'day :sex:!!!
Night night ladies :sleep:
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Night Tarkwa. Have a lovely day tomorrow, with a nod to the diet but not ruled by it. Birthday's come but once a year :D

I am off to bed, see you tomorrow! One more day until weigh in. Better get on that wii tomorrow and stepping :lol:


----------



## Tarkwa

Well, I made him brekkie, but wasn't quite as healthy as I'd mentioned earlier! :blush: I fried the bacon (was taking too long in the oven as it was quite thick cut) and fried his eggs. Served in two little rolls that had been toasted, with fresh coffee (bought back from Columbia by a friend who worked out there last year) and a glass of apple juice. Now we're deciding where to go for lunch. But honestly, I could kill him! I bought him a suit a couple of weeks ago and said he must try it on to see if it fits, and he did that this morning and the trousers were too short!!!! Raaaaarrgh! I don't know whether the suit will have a longer length in stock and the shop doesn't open until 10am - I'm pacing the house right now. I just like everything to be perfect and it wasn't. A bit like this TTC journey - it's out of my control which makes me feel so helpless about it all :cry:.

Right, I'm going to have a :shower: and head to the gym.
See you later ladies :kiss:
xxx


----------



## lovie

morning all :flower: you are super wife tarkwa!!! your hubby is so lucky! I hope you manage to get the suit situation sorted out, men have to much PMA they just are so breezy about everything they think yer it will be fine no need to check they fit im sure they will!! have a lovely day together:flower: good luck with your opk if you do one later, im sure you would have caught that eggy if you have allready OV'd! enjoy the gym :) im too much of a wimp to go to the gym, im really clumsy and i just imagine falling of a treadmill like they do in the bigest loser so it is strictly private excercise for me! just about to walk to my swedish lesson, I have got 90's hits on my i-phone and a couple of pices of pomalo to keep me going, happy days! still not speaking to my OH- which really isnt conveinient as I should OV in the next couple of days, I wonder if we can BD whith me not speaking to him, maybe i will write him a note!! Oh and i will ask my mum to bring me marmite when she visits, it really is the best thing to have on toast!


----------



## twinkle1975

*Lovie* thanks for liking my boots - they were my wedding shoes! Its a shame the picture shows by underskirt rather than my dress but never mind! Its the only dress I've worn in about 8 years!

Men have no idea do they?! I came home from a meeting on Tuesday to find DH wasn't here. I was having a really bad day & needed a cuddle so rang him to see where he was - he was out playing snooker with his mate! He swore he'd told me about it but he absolutely hadn't - grr! I hope your BF has got his act together!

I made Irish beef Stew last night from a WW recipe - it was yummy!

I've just googled Pomelo - not sure I like the sound of it but then I don't like grapefruit!


----------



## Love2bamummy

lovie said:


> hello all :flower:
> 
> I have dinner envy!! your dinners all sound so tasty:thumbup: the jelly sounds super yum!
> 
> Imogen I hope your vodka and coke is going down well!! you deserve it! the doctor sounds like she missed the bedside manner lecture, im far too sarcastic, if a doctor asked me if i really wanted to get pregnant id say something like "no I needed a new hobby and it was a choice of ttc or taking up knitting and the shop had run out of wool so i was stuck with ttc" :hugs:

*Lovie* You crack me up! :rofl:

I had a great meal yesterday, I had a WW Chicken and Mushroom Pie (9 pro points) then filled up with veggies, delish! I was stuffed!

I want to try the whole lemonade jelly jazz now. Do you add the lemonade before you stir the crystals in or after just before you put it in the fridge? :doh:


----------



## Tarkwa

Hiya *Love2*! The jelly is so simple, just swap the cold water for lemonade. So dissolve the crystals as instructed with boiling water and then add the fizzy stuff instead of cold water. DH said it's best not to make it up to the full pint so it can set quicker (his mum told me about fizzy jelly - but be warned, they are only gentle bubbles!). We didn't eat ours last night :( because it was still liquid.

Had a lovely lunch with DH, but had to rush back home because I have the trots! Goodness knows what I ate as it certainly didn't agree with me (don't think it was the lunch as felt a bit off this morning) but my tummy is now empty :sick:. I'm hoping that will help my weight loss this week, but I am about to make a batch of apple and toffee muffins (see BBC food recipes). They are deeeelish and will be DH's birthday cake but I will end up feeling stuffed today I know it! But like you say, birthdays come but once a year and it's not everyday I eat out!

*Twinkle*, I really must get stronger glasses - I thought your boots were ice skates!!! They are so funky :cool: - have they got something printed on them? I can't quite make it out (or it could be the glasses again!:coolio: ).

Just about to shoot out to pick up toffee and apples for the muffins. Might not get a chance to log on again :winkwink: so have a lovely evening.
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Men, bless them. They won't try anything on when in a shop and take forever to try it on at home!

There is some lovely food going on in this thread. We are having beef casserole tonight, a good way of getting lots of veggies in. Mind you that WW pie sounds yummy too ;)

AFM, my weigh in is tomorrow but I snuck on the home scales this morning and I haven't lost a thing. AGAIN! I just don't understand it. I've cut out all the full fat fizzy drinks, no crisps, eating loads more fruit and veggies. Smaller portions and no chocolate, biscuits or sweets. Where am I going wrong?


----------



## twinkle1975

Tarkwa - don't worry you're not the first person on here to think they were ice skates - must be the way I've got my foot! They are cream Doc Martins with butterflies stitched on the side - I'm not a high heels girl so they were ideal for me! 
Taskey - are you follwing a diet or just going it alone? Are you sure you've not cut down too much? I know that sounds daft but our WW leader said if you eat to little your body goes into starvation mode & refuses to burn fat - the same happend to by DH - we finally worked out he should be eating 44 points a day & he was only eating 21!!


----------



## Traskey

I am doing WW but I am doing it online. I'm following the points. Most days I use them all, a couple of days and I had a few left over, nothing major. I'm eating breakfast, which I never used to do before. I initially lost some pounds but since then nada :(( I don't mind losing only a little at a time, although I need to lose more a lot faster, but this losing nothing is driving me nuts :sad2: 

Anyway, sorry for venting :grr:


----------



## twinkle1975

That's ok vent away - it is really annoying when you seem to have done everything right & still don't lose weight - hope next week is better for you. 
I'm off to WI later - had a sneaky hop on my scales this morning & my naked morning weight seems to show I've lost 3 pounds this week - (which is just getting rid of the 3 I put on last week) we'll have to see what the WW scales say tonight!


----------



## Traskey

YAY for 3 pounds!!! That's brilliant, well done. I hope the WW scales say the same. Thank you for your support and advice :hug:


----------



## lovie

hi all :flower:

Twinkle yay for 3 pounds :happydance: what awsome wedding shoes!! I bet you didnt get hurty feet in those!!mmm stew I <3 stew!

I must try the jelly, I wonder if i can find an animal shaped moled for it!

trasky I hope your scales are wrong! weihgt loss seems really random sometimes for me, some weeks i can go 2-3 weeks and not lose anything and some weeks lose more than i expected when i have been cheating! best of luck for tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

No my feet were fabulous comfy - which was a good job as my scaffolding/underwear meant I didn't sit down for the whole of the reception!


----------



## Traskey

Hehe Twinkle, I bought some scaffolding underwear but in the end couldn't face putting it on! I also wore flat shoes all day :) I had a major spinal operation two years ago and heels and I have never got on since then (well in the years leading up to the op too). I wanted to wear some nice elegant bridal shoes but knew I would never last the day. Best decision I made, i'm sure.


----------



## zowiey

I've lost 1lb today, not bad, but not great either, need to kick start a bigger weightloss this week! I've now lost the 5lb I put on over christmas! Woo!

I can't wear heels, I love the idea of them, but they make me feel like a hippo teetering on a branch.


----------



## Traskey

:haha: Zowiey! Now there's an image. I love your turn of phrase.

Well done on losing a pound, that's better than staying the same. If you find the secret to multiple pound weight loss then do please share :thumbup:


----------



## twinkle1975

My Mum was very unimpressed with my choice of shoes so I out some heels on & showed her the 'transvetite pretending to be John Wayne' walk that happens when I wear heels - she came round pretty fast! 
I should not be watching Jamie Oliver's 30 minute meals - he's making sausage rolls & now I really want one!


----------



## twinkle1975

Zowiey - well done, every pound in the right direction is a bonus!!


----------



## lovie

well done zowie!:thumbup: I cant wait till i am the weight i was before christmas!! 

i also am not a big fan of high heals, i just fall over all the time when i wear them! wedges are a good comprimise for me, a little more stable! its so icy here at the moment that i have to wear my OH's walking shoes (not very sexy!)


----------



## zowiey

Of course I would share! Although I am pretty sure that custard creams will not feature any where in this weight loss, doesn't seem to stop me munching them though!


----------



## zowiey

Thankyou ladies!

xxx


----------



## zowiey

Gah! I've just been on my monthly cycles, and I am actually on cycle 40, about to start cycle 41. I thought I was on 39, boo!! That will teach me to not chart on there properly!


----------



## EmmyReece

*Tarkwa* it sounds like the brekkie you made for your hubby was yummy :D Glad to hear you have a lovely lunch out, but not so good that your tummy hasn't been brill :( Hope you're feeling better soon and that you have a lovely evening :winkwink:

*lovie* hope your swedish lesson went well. I think you should tell oh that he is on a promise, he's got some major making up to do. any solution on the horison to your skiing holiday yet? :hugs: Marmite is sooooo yummy, I love it on toast with poached egg :thumbup: 

*Love2* that chicken and mushroom pie sounds so yummy :D 

*Traskey* don't apologise for venting hun, good luck for weigh in tomorrow, hope they show a loss for you as you've worked so hard :hugs:

*Twinkle* those boots are soooo funky :thumbup: 3 lbs is fab :happydance: hope the ww scales say the same thing :hugs:

*zowiey* well done on your loss hun, it's a step in the right direction yay :) you aren't the only one who can't wear heels, I did my ankle in at uni wearing heels (I've never worn them since lol) ... I didn't mind too much at the time because the yummy bouncer took me down to a&e as it had swolen up like a balloon lol

Afm - I have discovered ww low fat cream today and it's sooooooooo yummy, we got some last night to go with my ww orange and peach jelly and of course I've had to taste some to see what it's like :blush: I've been and stocked up on sugar free jelly crystals, but I forgot the lemonade :dohh:

I've just realised my appointment for weigh in next week I won't be able to get to :( Chris has got some sort of training thing for his carer's job and to get to my dr's it's a 1 and a half hour bus drive, yet it only takes half an hour in the car :dohh: So I'm going to have to phone and cancel tomorrow morning


----------



## zowiey

Emmy- ww cream with a meringue nest= heaven!! Nom nom!


----------



## lovie

hey emmy :flower: no solution asof yet, he can have the time off unpaid so he may have to do that. marmite and poaced egg sounds amazing!! 

rubish news that you cant go to your apointment, I hope they can get you a new apointment sooner rather than later :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

:cry: I've just had this from my cousin

"Hi Em, had my 20wk scan and its a grl. You got any news for us? Wen are you giving ur mum a grandbaby?"

Talk about rubbing my face in it :growlmad: She knows we're having trouble, she knows we've been ttc for ages

She can't even look after the baby girl (who's not even a year old) she's already got, she dumps her on anyone who'll say yes, doesn't even have her more than 4 - 5 nights a week, and this has been since the week she was born :grr:

It's not fair, all us ladies want a baby so badly ... yet there's people like my cousin who fall pregnant at the drop of a hat :cry:


----------



## lovie

emmy sorry your cousin made you feel bad :hugs: i bet shes just a bit wrapped up in her own life right now, she must be having a pretty hectic time with a baby and 20 weeks pregnant! I know that is all we want, and im sure when i get my BFP im going to have my mind on my bump (hopefully i wont be as insensetive!) its nice that she told you before she anounced it to all of facebook aswell. smile missy:flower::flower: I bet you will love cuddling her new little girl, she will hopefully be a playmate for your own bub! :hugs::hugs::hugs::dust:


----------



## EmmyReece

she told facebook first :(

she just seems to have been rubbing my face in it since I told her we were having trouble, she kept telling us the "tricks" she used, kept telling me to relax, and if it's meant to be it'll happen :cry:


----------



## lovie

its unfair to tell facebook 1st :( like does her old school friends really need to know before her family!!! maybe if you tell her you dont need to here any more tips she might leave it alone for a bit, the last thing you need is people telling you to relax!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

I tried telling her because we sent my oh and her oh out to get Chinese one night, but she still carried on. It must be so exciting for her, but if it was the other way around I hope I'd be a bit more tactful


----------



## lovie

you would because you are lovely!! :flower:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: thanks hun ... I'm sorry to moan, just feeling a bit :(


----------



## lovie

awww:hugs: do you have any plans tonight? atleast you have good uk tv not rubish sedish tv hehe!! I saw you have a journal, can I be your stalker? :)


----------



## EmmyReece

of course you can hun :thumbup:

I haven't got any plans at the moment, but might watch a dvd or something and get into bed early.


----------



## Traskey

The daft wii fit board has gone flat so no pounding for me tonight. Maybe I should do a quick workout before weigh in tomorrow :lol:

Emmy, i'm so sorry that people are insensitive :hugs: I swear they just don't think. In my generous moods, i think it's because they are so happy. Try not to let it get you down too much. You are doing so well, keeping thinking positively.


----------



## lovie

typical! dont things allways break just before you are about to use them!! :wacko: x


----------



## EmmyReece

Traskey said:


> The daft wii fit board has gone flat so no pounding for me tonight. Maybe I should do a quick workout before weigh in tomorrow :lol:

:dohh: typical ... I think you should get a :winkwink: workout in as you're 1 day away from ov according to your ticker :thumbup:

I've just weighed myself as I was getting in the shower and I was on 160.4 kg, which is 1.4 kg lost in 3 days ... not going to weigh myself again until I see the dr next week (am going to book in with her for wednesday) ... but am very pleased the weight is going in the right direction, just got to keep it up now :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

:lol: Well I want to but DH wants to wait until tomorrow when I ov. Boooooooo.

Ooooooooooooo, that's a good weight loss :D Well done!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

lol boooooooooooo ... is he wanting to save them up? extra good luck for tomorrow then :thumbup:

it's not too much of a weight loss is it? :blush:


----------



## zowiey

Emmy, your cousin sounds a bit insensitive, :hugs: for you. I know what you mean about telling facebook first though, my cousins wife is her pg with her 2nd, and announced it on facebook without even telling my grandma and grandad! Let alone the rest of the famiky. None of my family have congratulated them, cos it's just down right rude and ignorant! Really who announces it on fb when they haven't even told their family? Grr!


----------



## zowiey

Right can I confess, that I have no idea how much a kg is? Like how many pounds is a kg?!! :blush:


But regardless, well done Emmy!! 
xx


----------



## lovie

a kg is 2.2 pounds x


----------



## imogenwanted

2.2lbs xxx
thanks again for yesterday every one, 
you all sound like your eating yummy food and doing well
lovie he should just take the unpaid leave
emmy cant belive your cousin is so insensitive
night to you all xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: she just drives me crazy that she didn't let family members know first, and she could have told me in a better way. I get that she's excited, but she just didn't think at all. And then there's her oh moaning on there because he wanted a boy and he reckons they'll be trying again straight away so he can get a boy :wacko:

at least I know when I do get my :bfp: whether I have a girl or a boy I'll be over the moon :cloud9:


----------



## imogenwanted

hope we all have a great day and start to the weekend today xxx


----------



## zowiey

Af is here!! I feel less of a bitch already! Really strange though, I had none of my normal symptoms that af was coming, no cramping, no sore boobs and no spotting nothing! This my first since my HSG, could it be related?

My diet has literally gone to shite today! I have just eaten a cheese & coleslaw cob, a bag of sweets and a bag of choccie peanuts! It was only a smallish bag!! :blush: but im not going to eat anymore, because quite simply I feel sick now!


----------



## Tarkwa

Afternoon ladies! 
FX'd for all weigh ins today (*Traskey*, I hope your wii blanace board sorts itself out). Well done on the weight losses *Zowiey *and *Emmy*.
*Emmy*, I'm sorry your cuz was so insensitive; she probably has no idea at all how much it hurts inside. All we want is a healthy baby, doesn't matter if it's :pink: or :blue:!

*Twinkle*, I loved the fact you showed your mum what you would be like in heels and how she agreed with you on the doc martens! I have LOADS of heels - I love them, but I also have loads of flatties - I just love shoes (not helped by the fact I was a Saturday girl at Clarks shoes and we got great discounts!). My favourites are wedges as they are nice and stable (*Lovie *- you are so right!) - I have a good few pairs now. I didn't have huge heels on my wedding day - 2", and the only time I felt my feet was at the very end of the night walking down a gravel path to the hotel. :thumbup:

Last night went brilliantly. I made the muffins and they were delicious. Shouldn't have had two before dinner, but hey ho! We walked to the restaurant and had a private table in the alcove, away from everyone else. I had chicken liver parfait for starters with brioche (I'm not sure if it's bad to have pate before you even know if you are PG??), slow roast pork belly with creamed savoy cabbage, homemade potato croquette and apple & calvados puree. I couldn't resist and had pud, but I wish I hadn't - pomegranate cheesecake (the pomegranate was jelly on top of plain cheesecake) served with lime sorbet and lemon posset. Then I had 2.5 cups of tea, plus I had a small glass of wine with dinner, along with my fizzy water. Oh my, we had eaten sooooooo much :pop: that we just couldn't :sex:!!!!!! Made up for it this morning though before we went to work :blush:.

Don't think my weigh in will be very good on Monday, but I have just had a salad for lunch (dressed with balsamic vinegar, a few croutons, crispy onions and some cherry toms) so I'm hoping that will balance out with last night!

I think I'm all done with O'ing now. OPK yesterday was much fainter than before and my temp has shot right up from around 36.4 to 36.8 this morning - the line goes off the page now! :happydance: Let's hope it stays nice and high and doesn't drop back down for AF. [-o&lt;
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

I'm sorry *Zowiey*, have no idea if it is related. FX'd for this cycle. And I just LOVE choccie peanuts too - but we won't be able to eat them once we've turned our bellys into bumps, they aren't allowed, are they? :shrug:
xxx


----------



## Traskey

*sigh* Well it was as I feared, no weight loss again this week, stayed the same :hissy: I got the wii fit board recharged and did a short workout. 

I POAS this morning, got two lines but it didn't say I was ov ing. I was convinced that I was so I went and bought another test and did it this afternoon and got smiley face :happydance: 

DH spoke to a fertility clinic today and apparently their criteria for IVF is a BMI no higher than 35 so if we can go private I need to lose about 6 kg which is roughly a stone. Oh and find the money of course but first priority the weight loss!


----------



## Tarkwa

Yay for smiley faces! O:) I think I might try them next time. Good news about the BMI of 35 though! Fingers crossed it isn't too expensive though *Traskey*. But I'm sure it will be worth EVERY penny.
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

good luck with ov Traskey hun :happydance:

I think I've just ovd, super duper late for me, but I had a temp rise (went all the way up from my lowest point, right up to the highest temp I've had so far ... think my chart is linked to my ff ticker) and I woke up with lots and lots of wet cm, which has since turned creamy, white, but still incredibly wet :rofl: so I'm having an early night tonight and getting a repeat of last night :winkwink:

hope everyone else is good :hugs:


----------



## lovie

good evening ladies... happy weekend!!! :happydance:

Zowie im glad you feel better now AF has arived, you deserve some treats on AF day! Im not sure if hsg would make a difference to the symptoms, it seems unlikely that it would change how your boobs feel. Are your pre AF symptoms usualy the same?

Tarkwa your evening sounded perfect! I wouldnt worry about the liver I think you are advised to eat it "rarely" when you are pregnant so once in your 2ww wont matter in sure:hugs: Yay for a high temp!! xing everything it stays up! does anyone know what happens when we get our BFP does our temp stay up the entire 9 months?

Trasky im glad you got the wi sorted out! I have allways wanted to have a go on a wi fit. Yay for OVing :) !! did you know you were because the lines had been darker or did you feel different in your body? Its great news about the BMI for private IVF, 6 kg is so acheivable! are you going to make yourself a new ticker? 

Emmy, you are OVing too!! its like OV week!!! I hope hope hope that temp stays up!! enjoy your early night hun :winkwink:

my day was nice, walked in the snow to my swedish class, sweden really is pretty when it snows! my OH is going to take the holiday as unpaid all he needs to do now is find someone to cover him. thank you so much for all being so sweet about it, im not usually a moaning mytle I promise!!:hugs: tonight I am making chicken and vege stew, and I am going to be very naughty and have some wine!

Not to want to be left out from the OVing week my OPK is was quite dark this morning and even darker just now almost positive yay! Im on CD 15 of a 30ish day cycle. also (TMI warning) I have EWCM (before i started TTC I never imagined that i could get so excited looking at my own knickers!) I dont have any temp increase yet, its my 1st month temping and they seem really unpredictable :growlmad: 

hugs to you all :hugs: Amy xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

yay lovie :happydance: am so pleased your oh is still going to take the holiday :D

the chicken and veg stew sounds very yummy :)

ooooohhhh Amy it really does seem like ov week here doesn't it?? good luck hun, hope you catch the eggy :thumbup:

we're having onion soup and cheesy bread tonight so I'll have to make a bit more of an effort exercise wise, ohhh and I got myself some choccy m & ms :blush:


----------



## lovie

choccy m+m's Yum!!! I have the a chocalate santa left over from christmas looking at me, he's going to just have to stay there on that shelf or maybe I need to hide him he's tempting me!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

I've not had choccy for ages, they accidentally slipped into the trolley :blush:


----------



## Traskey

This thread is bonkers this week :lol: :sex: 

Lovie, I was fairly positive I was ovulating as I had pains, I was on day 17 and I had 2 lines on the POAS. Usually, that's a definite ov so I was suprised when the CBFM still said high and not eggy. I have read that sometimes the surge gets stronger during the day so thought i'd check later on. The CBFM won't let you test more than once a day so I bought some single ov tests to double check. I am now so glad that I did!

I am very glad that your DH is coming on the holiday with you. That's fantastic and will be a great break for you both. 

Tarkwa, your meal last night sounds gorgeous. I am so glad you had a lovely evening. 

I am making beef casserole for dinner tonight, it's in the slow cook. Lots of veggies to fill me up. I had WW chicken noodle soup for lunch and was suprised to see it was 0 points!! I realised why 45 mins later when I was Hank Marvin starvng again ;-)


----------



## Tarkwa

Just been and done the weekly shop. Nothing exciting - going to have to think of something to do to some cod fillets - any suggestions? We're having left over chilli tonight with rice instead. And I'll get to eat the jelly (finally!) and finish off the muffins with a lovely cuppa :coffee:. Have lots of heavy duty gardening planned for tomorrow (hopefully burn of the calories from last night and the toffees that weren't in the muffins :blush:) and swimming on Sunday morning before heading over to in-laws so they can see DH for his birthday. Not looking forward to MIL going on about us having a baby, I just know she will :grr:. At least DH understands just how much it upsets me now. I've been thinking of answering her back with some statistic like "Did you know that 1 in 7 couples have fertility problems" or "On average it takes 95% of couples to conceive within in 2 years, well, we're in the other 5%". But then she and everyone there would know and I don't want that, I just don't. Raaaaaaargh! Sorry for the rant - I just don't want to go at all because of that, but I can't get out of it.
Please god - let it be my turn this month! [-o&lt;
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Awwwwwww, Tarkwa :hugs:

I wish I was clever enough with words to think of a suitable retort for your MIL! Alas, my thing is numbers. I say bamboozle her with statistics :D Although to be honest, i'd probably resort with sarcasm, "Trust me, you'll be the tenth to know!" Is that bad of me?

Would it help if DH had a word in her ear, away from the rest of the family about not asking every time you go and see them. You don't ask about her haemorroids or flaky scalp every time you go, right? 

I still don't understand why people feel they can say this stuff and that be ok. I am sorry that you have to go through this every time you visit.

I have everything X that this month will be your month! You have a good feeling about this month so stick with it.


----------



## karla1

well it was second week at fat club (first real weigh in) and drum roll please......................................4lbs off :happydance::happydance: would love to get 3 off this week to make it the half a stone mark


----------



## Tarkwa

WOW!!! Well done Karla =D&gt; - you should very proud of yourself.
xxx


----------



## karla1

thanks hunny my OH joined with me as he will also do whatever it takes to get us that sticky little pickle (i always think scan photos look like a pickle) and he lost 3lbs so hopefully we are well on our way x


----------



## Traskey

Wow Karla, that's a great loss. CONGRATULATIONS to you and hubby :D


----------



## lovie

thats awsome weight loss karla!!! yay for your hubby aswell!! do you 2 ever get competative about your pounds lost? when i have dieted with my OH he gets really grumpy if i get a bigger loss that him, really unfair as I have more to lose! FX for 3 for you next week, if you keep up what you did last week there is no reason why you cant get 4 again!!:thumbup:

oh tarkwa :hugs: it must be really hard to have to try and deflect MIL's questions. Maybe ask your DH to deal with these questions, it is his mother after all. I really really hope this is the last month of you having to deflect these questions FX!!!! :hugs:

so far we have kept ttc private knoledge apart from my mum (she thinks we are ntnp), and a couple of close friends, I find friends dont have so much personal hoping for a baby, whereas family want a baby for you but allso for themselfs. At the moment when we get asked we are just doing the coy we will see rutine. what has everyone else done with the family questions?

trasky I LOVE the "dont worry you will be the 10th to know" I might follow this up with "we will send you the payment details for the pram/cot/nappies that we need seeing as you seem to think this is your business!"

Thanks for the info on OV trasky, I have really obvious symptoms when AF is due but I have never noticed much around OV....

:hugs:


----------



## karla1

hi lovie yeah we do get really competative about it but we find that helps us both stick to it he was pretty miffed i lost more than him lol 1-0 to me lol x


----------



## lovie

im on team karla! i bet you can get him again next week! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

karla that is a fab weight loss :D

I've watched the first episode of season 2 of one born every minute, and am on the second episode now ... already shed a few tears :blush: but everyone seems to love it so I thought I'd best have a look what I'm missing out on


----------



## Traskey

Morning ladies,

I've cut down my points and managed to only eat 26 of my 36 points allocated yesterday. This morning though I am trying to eat a large breakfast, smaller lunch and even smaller dinner. The turkey rashers were yummy :)


----------



## EmmyReece

good luck for today Traskey, sounds like you're doing brill with the points :thumbup:

have you got a meal plan for today?

I'm on a high, tomorrow if my temp stays above 36.03 then I'll be 3 dpo :happydance: I decided to have a play about with temps on ff and figured out that's the minimum I need to hit :)


----------



## lovie

well done cutting down on the points trasky! good luck with the big breakfast smaller lunch and smaller dinner, I find it really hard to cut down on food in the evenings, I am not bothered about food in the day but as soon as it gets to 6 o'clock my tummy starts rumbling! I have tried to drink fruit teas instead of snaking.

yay for your high temps emmy :thumbup: I hope it stays up!! 

I think I have messed up my temps, it was 36.9 this morning (36.5 yesterday) but I think this might be from drinking wine last night, I feel like I have really let myself and my OH down :( 

we are off out to go iceskating now, I hope you are all having a nice relaxing weekend! amy xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Oh have fun skating, what great exercise! I don't think the glass of wine makes a difference to your temperature, so you haven't let you and DH down. From seeing people's charts the temps do fluctuate. 

I too am more of an evening eater, which is why I am trying this today to see if it makes a difference. I am always starving by evening so thought maybe I wasn't eating enough earlier on in the day. Will see how it goes.

Tonight I have mince out so either spaghetti or cottage pie me thinks. 

Emmy, it sounds promising for ov, lots of :sex: My digi ov says I am day 2 of ov.


----------



## EmmyReece

Amy you haven't let yourself or dh down at all :hugs: my temps have fluctuated like mad sometimes :hugs: hope you have a fab time skating :happydance:

Traskey I used to get absolutely ravenous later on in the evening and since making sure I eat 3 meals a day rather than snacking, I've found it really helps :thumbup:

I've been thinking of ways to tell my mum if I'm lucky and catch the eggy, and wanted to run this idea past you all. Mum didn't get me anything for my birthday and she keeps on that we need to go shopping so I choose something. I was thinking of waiting until the 2ww was over if I get high temps tomorrow, and then go into town and choose a pregnancy book from waterstones and see if she clicks :blush:


----------



## Traskey

Well, that would sure be a fun way of telling her you were pregnant! I haven't even allowed myself to think that I would get that far. The most I have done is work out on my iphone app what the due date would be :lol: 

I am going to read up today on charting temperatures so I know what to do and what the different temps mean. I may sneak a look at all your charts! Having a relaxing day today as out tomorrow.


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm having a lazy day too ... I took the dog for a walk and when I got back I got back into my pjs :blush:

What have you got planned for tomorrow?

I've decided Chris is having a night off from :sex: tonight, the poor thing is knackered and I don't want to be putting him under too much pressure. I'll see what my temp does in the morning and then decide if he's on a promise tomorrow or not :winkwink:


----------



## Traskey

Nothing exciting tomorrow, just going to town for contact lense check and eye test. Been putting it off for ages and now they are saying no more until my eyes are checked! 

Then a rest in the afternoon, as I always watch the American Football and it's Superbowl tomorrow so late night if I want to stay up and watch :)

Any plans for you or restful weekend?


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm having a lovely restful weekend I think ... I'm feeling particularly lazy to be honest :blush:

Lol doesn't sound a like a fun day for you tomorrow until the superbowl starts :thumbup:

I can't believe I'm getting so excited about the possibility of oving :blush:


----------



## Traskey

It's ok to be happy about ov. I always am when I see it and get stressed when I don't. Then it's the 2WW *bangs head*

I've just found out that our best woman at the wedding is expecting child number 3 with her new partner. DH has known for a few days but didn't want to tell me incase I got upset. Bless him. I didn't realise I was reacting so badly to everyone around me at the moment being pregnant! I think he just realises how frustrating it all is. I need to do the lottery so we can afford the IVF.


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwww bless him Traskey :hugs: you're entitled to get upset, we all are. we all want this so badly and we all deserve a bit of good luck and to get our bfps and forever babies :brat:

if I've been lucky I'm in my 2 ww now ... just got to try and keep myself from symptom spotting :blush:


----------



## lovie

hi all :hi: it sounds like you are both having a nice relaxing weekend emmy and trasky!! I think I may join you in the PJ club after dinner emmy :) The idea of taking your mum out to buy a book seems really unique! she could burst into tears in the middle of waterstones tho! I'm not thinking that far ahead yet but I will have great fun telling them when my time comes :) 

ice skating was fun!! we are planning to go on a frozen lake tomorrow if we get time, it is my OH's cousins birthday tomorrow, he has such a big family there is a birthday every week, too tempting to cheat on the diet!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Traskey

That sounds like loads of fun! I wish I could risk it but as walking is hard enough for me, my DH says the thought of me on ice is too scary to contemplate :haha: 

Do you enjoy living in Sweden? Is it very different to the UK?


----------



## Tarkwa

Good evening ladies! :hi: I'm sitting here in my PJs after having got back from Harvester (and needing something more comfortable to wear!). DH and I shared a plantation platter and ice cream sundae. I only ate half of my salad before mains arrived, but I did have all of my roll. Can't believe I've eaten out twice in the space of a week - we hardly EVER eat out! Well, bang goes a successful weigh in on Monday :dohh:! The reason we did was because we worked so hard in the garden today (well kinda - I've just tidied up while DH did all the hardcore stuff). It's still work in progress but is looking much better today. It's taken several years to get to this stage (we do everything ourselves) so we've still quite a way to go. 

Ice skating *Lovie *- how cool are you?! :coolio: Last time I went (~16 yrs ago!) I hit a ridge, fell to my knees and ended up bruising really badly (and I don't bruise easily!). I've not been skating since :dohh:

*Traskey*, good plan with the breakfast like a king, lunch like a prince and dine like a pauper(!) plan - it's meant to be the best way of eating your meals (other than those who say little and often throughout the day).

*Emmy *hun, I've got everything X'd for you - I hope it was late ovulation (it's so hard to tell with such long cycles, isn't it :growlmad:. I love the way you'd tell your mum. I've thought about how I would tell my family, but I think I'll cross that bridge when we get to it.

I've been having 'twinges' today, down in my pelvic region (on my right side). I'm guessing it has something to do with my eggy - I'm hoping it's being fertilised and travelling down my fallopian tube into it's future home for the next ~38 weeks! I'm so hopeful about this cycle, but right now I don't feel any different from normal. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

*Hi everyone else!* Enjoy your Saturday evening!
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Tarkwa it sounds like you've had a really productive day :thumbup: and eating out doesn't mean you won't have a good weigh in. I'm keeping everything crossed for you :thumbup:

Fingers crossed that the twinges are the eggy travelling down ... I've been having aches and twinges too and I'm pretty hopeful, but trying not to get too excited as I know I'll be really upset if it turns out I don't get a bfp :blush:


----------



## Traskey

Sounds to me like you've burnt of loads of calories in the garden today so I wouldn't feel to bad about going out to dinner. Fingers crossed for that eggy, keep going with the PMA, it all helps I think :D


----------



## lovie

hi tarkwa :hi: sounds like you had fun in the garden today, so sweet of you to clear up after your hubby! your dinner sounds super yummy! im sure you used up tons of calories in the garden today. My ice skating made me look very uncool! i was being overtaken by 3 year old children! I wanted to do something different for excersise today as I walk monday-friday.

trasky sorry to here walkings hard, is there a gentle kind of excercise that you enjoy like swimming? I do enjoy Sweden in some ways, it is very well organised, it doesnt really have a class system in the same way the uk does, so everything seems very equal which makes for quite a calm atmosphere. We chose to live in sweden because it is such a great place to bring up children, just need our BFP now!! I miss england lots, I miss the tv I miss the humour... swedish people have a ummm particular sence of humour! I miss the way english people can be synicle and love moaning! I miss going to the shop and knowing what to buy... they have NO jelly in sweden we checked today :(

yay for twinges tarkwa and emmy!! go eggys go!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

lovie I bet you didn't look half as bad as you think, I've not been ice skating for years ... was it as much fun as I remember? I can't believe they don't have jelly :O I'll send you some across if you want?

I'm feeling quite sorry for myself ... my cramps have turned into a bit of a sicky feeling so am scared I'm coming down with a tummy bug as 2 dpo is far too early for morning sickness :rofl: I've decided to have an off night, so I'm having marmite on toast because I don't have folic acid in and it's better to be safe than sorry right (?), followed by choccy mousse and a mug of hot choccy with some biccies.

hope everyone is having a nice night :hugs:


----------



## lovie

your a sweety emmy, my mums visiting in 2 weeks so i will put jelly and marmite on the shopping list for her to bring me, thanks for the offer tho hun your a super star!:hugs:

I definatly didnt look cool, im really really bad at looking cool, a good friend of mine once said "amy you are so uncool you are allmost cool!" I have some what of an at best "unique style"!! 

I hope the sicky feeling doesnt turn into a tummy bug :( has marmite got folic acid in it? i have 2 pots of folic acid but i am really bad at remembering to take them! 

x


----------



## Traskey

Aww Emmy, I always have marmite and toast when I am feeling blech. Hope you aren't coming down with something. There is a lot of it around at the moment.

Lovie, you should make a list for your mum. These are all the things I need and can't get over here. It's amazing what you miss when you can't get hold of it!


----------



## EmmyReece

oddly enough I feel loads better now I've had something to eat :wacko:

lovie yep marmite does have folic acid in it, my friend told me now that I've ovd I should be taking it, but because I haven't got any in at the moment marmite should do the trick until monday :)

it's better to be unique and to have your own sense of style than to follow everyone else and not feel comfortable in yourself :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

It takes 3 months for the folic acid to get into your system properly, so you need to be taking it asap girls. I know it's a pain, remembering to take the tablet, but it'll be worth it :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

Id better pick some up on Monday, it's top of my shopping list now :thumbup:

Am not so bad remembering to take tablets, it's remembering to buy them that gets me :dohh:


----------



## Traskey

Glad you are feeling a bit better Emmy :hugs: It's ok to have an off day with the diet, just jump back on board tomorrow when you are feeling good again. 

I have to say i'm not feeling hungry at all tonight. Normally I get the munchies around 10pm so it looks like the big breakfast idea has worked. At least a little :thumbup: 31/36 points today.


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: yay, so glad having a bigger breakfast seems to have helped hun, and 31/36 points is fab :thumbup:

I did my temp last night (I know you're not really meant to as it fluctuates so much during the day) and I was at 36.64, and this morning I was 36.25, tonight I'm 36.78 so just praying that my temp doesn't drop below 36.03 in the morning ... I really, really, really want to be 3 dpo [-o&lt;


----------



## zowiey

Hello ladies!

Emmy, I've been in my pjs since 5pm, just felt like it was a pj night! There is nothing better though if your feeling a little bit poop!

Traskey, I brought a lottery ticket tonight, so if ive won, I'll pay for yor IVF, and will join you in flicking a massive finger up at the nhs and their bmi limit! :haha:

xxxx


----------



## zowiey

lovie said:


> Zowie im glad you feel better now AF has arived, you deserve some treats on AF day! Im not sure if hsg would make a difference to the symptoms, it seems unlikely that it would change how your boobs feel. Are your pre AF symptoms usualy the same?

I have had the same symptoms before af for as many years as I can remember, every month without fail,sore boobs, cramping and spotting. Well, apart from this cycle. I've had nothing :shrug: I'm on cd 2, normally my worst and most painful day (sorry tmi!) but I've had a few minor twinges and thats it! It's strange, but somehow it must be related to the hsg? Its the only thing I can think of, but it seems so ridiculous! Who knows! :haha:


----------



## Traskey

zowiey said:


> Traskey, I brought a lottery ticket tonight, so if ive won, I'll pay for yor IVF, and will join you in flicking a massive finger up at the nhs and their bmi limit! :haha:
> 
> xxxx


:haha::happydance::haha::happydance: Zowiey, I can't think of anything better than flicking a massive finger at the nhs and their stupid BMI limit :haha::happydance::haha::happydance:

So glad you feel the same!!!!

:flower:Thanks, I would wish exactly the same for you. IVF and as many rounds as it takes :hugs:


----------



## zowiey

ARGH!!!!! 
Sorry for the mass posting! Another friend is now pregnant! Why is it not me? 41 fecking cycles later, and nope still not me. Don't get me wrong, I can be happy for friends who are pg, one of my closest friends for instance, she is due in april, and I'm super thrilled for her, and really honestly want to know everything! But some others I couldn't care less if I never spoke to them again, purely because I'm so insanely jealous.

Sometimes I wonder if it would be easier to just give up.


----------



## Traskey

Aww Zowie, first of all don't apologise for mass posting! I am so sorry that you are on your 41st cycle of trying :hugs:. I can't imagine how that must feel like for you. I do know how you feel though about everyone around you being pregnant. Just see my earlier post today for instance. 

It's blooming hard to keep going with this journey and sometimes it is so tempting to just give up on it all. Would that make the stress lessen or just give you a different kind of stress? I don't know, you have to do what's right for you. It's doubly hard when you are trying to lose weight as well as conceive. We put ourselves under so much pressure. It's easy to imagine why it would seem easier to give it all up. 

I have to have faith or hope or whatever that one day I might stand a chance or I think i'd go nuts. That's the good days. On the bad you wonder why you are putting yourselves through this. 

Hang in there, we are here to support you. Chat to DH if it all gets to be a bit too much or talk to us. You can pm me if you need to. I continue to hope that all of us here get our BFP at some point soon.

Many :hug:


----------



## lovie

morning ladies!

*zowie* I hope you are enjoying your symptom free AF. It must have something to do with the hsg if thats the only thing thats changed this month. It sucks that another friend is pregnant, I get all paniky when my mum tells me that she has some news I allways think she is going to say my sister cousin, brother is having a baby. my stepsister had a baby in september she allready had 1 boy and I was so glad when she had another boy, so at least when I get my baby there is a chance it might be the 1st granddaughter. I feel so mean even thinking this but it is how i feel.

The big breakfast sound slike a great idea I wish I could eat in the mornings! are you doing ww online trasky? is it good? 

Im in a bad mood with my overies today!! I had an allmost + OPK on friday and ewcm and then saturday and today no ewcm and opk getting lighter :growlmad: last month I had a 27 day cycle, +opk's when it should be and ewcm but my OH was away:nope: my cycle is normally 32ish days but maybe evey 4th cycle it is 28 daysish so I wonder if I dont OV on my 32 day cycle:growlmad: temping has been driving me crazy today I go 36.8 36.6 and 36.7 right after each other this morning! 

Oh well I off to do some more ice skating I am so dermined to get my bmi to 30 before next september!! that means I need to loose 57 pounds in 30 weeks, 2 ish pounds a week. I hope I can do it!!!

I hope your weekends are all going well, sorry about OV rant!! xxxxxx


----------



## zowiey

Thank you so much :hugs:

I know deep down I can't give up, I have to keep going. It just sometimes gets so overwhelming, that I loose focus, and fall even further into that big dark hole that is infertility.

Today is a new day, I'm going to snuggle with my hubby and watch crappy DVDs all day! Thank you so much for replying, I worry that I may seem like a bit of a drama queen or attention seeker, I'm not honestly, its just bnb really is my only outlet for this, apart from hubby. So I suppose I put more here than I ever would say in real life!

Hope you have a fab day!
Xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: sorry your opks, temps and ewcm are playing you up lovie :( 

And with regards to the weight loss, you can do it hun ... apparently skating is really good for the tummy muscles because that's what you use to keep your balance :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: zowiey you don't seem like an attention seeker or drama queen at all ... this ttc business is bloody difficult at times, and what sort of mates would we be if we weren't there for each other at the bad times as well as the happy times? :hugs: you don't always have to be 100% chirpy / positive etc hun xx

hope you enjoy your day watching dvds :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

lovie said:


> Im in a bad mood with my overies today!! I had an allmost + OPK on friday and ewcm and then saturday and today no ewcm and opk getting lighter :growlmad: last month I had a 27 day cycle, +opk's when it should be and ewcm but my OH was away:nope: my cycle is normally 32ish days but maybe evey 4th cycle it is 28 daysish so I wonder if I dont OV on my 32 day cycle:growlmad: temping has been driving me crazy today I go 36.8 36.6 and 36.7 right after each other this morning!

:dohh:I swear our bodies are there to try us! I hope your cycle settles down. Did you BD on the day you were almost OV with EWCM? You may have ovulated that day or the next. My CBFM still hasn't registered a peak but the 2 single digi tests did so I am going by that. I think you are supposed to take your temp when you wake up and before getting out of bed so that may help with tracking.

Enjoy the skating! Think of all those pounds you are burning off :happydance:



zowiey said:


> Thank you so much :hugs:
> 
> I know deep down I can't give up, I have to keep going. It just sometimes gets so overwhelming, that I loose focus, and fall even further into that big dark hole that is infertility.
> 
> Today is a new day, I'm going to snuggle with my hubby and watch crappy DVDs all day! Thank you so much for replying, I worry that I may seem like a bit of a drama queen or attention seeker, I'm not honestly, its just bnb really is my only outlet for this, apart from hubby. So I suppose I put more here than I ever would say in real life!
> 
> Hope you have a fab day!
> Xxx

Glad you are feeling a little better today Zowiey. I think we've all been overwhelmed going through this journey. Enjoy the time snuggling with hubby. Can't think of anything better for a Sunday :)

EMMY, did you temps stay up? Did you ovulate?

AFM, I've finished off the turkey rashers for breakfast and am planning on a scaled down roast dinner later, seeing as it's Sunday. No trimmings and the roast potatoes in fry light (not my favourite but doable lol)


----------



## EmmyReece

Yep my temps stayed up

:wohoo:

I'm sooooo excited, I even had a happy cry this morning when I took my temp :blush:

I'm having roast chicken, with tomato, cucumber and a teaspoon of stuffing ... that's my roast dinner :dohh: Yours sounds lovely Traskey :D


----------



## countrylass

Just thought I'd post a little message here as it's nice to find somewhere with ladies who have a lot in common with myself! 

I'm 30, live in the UK, and SO and I have been TTC for almost 2 years. When we started out back in 2009 I was having quite spaced out, irregular cycles. But over the last 18 months after I changed my diet, I have regular periods, and seem to ovulate most cycles. 
I weigh 18st 6... so around 260ish lbs. Until we were TTC I was entirely happy with my weight and self-image (I used to be 23st, and lost weight in my early 20's so to get where I am now felt great). Since the road to parenthood isn't proving to be plain sailing, I'm getting a lot more negative about my body in general.
In some ways I feel like I've contended with my weight since early childhood, and it's just typical that when I finally get to a mindset where I'm content and confident about being a fat chick, I suddenly discover the true impact it has on my life and future... that this body might not do the things I want and need it to do, unless I drop a lot more weight. Gah! 

Anyway, that's me and my little backstory! :flower:


----------



## Traskey

:howdy: welcome countrylass :hi: There are a fantastic group of ladies on here. We are all trying to lose weight, some days we are more successful than others :lol: We're all on different diets but we do share tips on things that are low in points/calories etc. We celebrate our successes and sympathise when the diet goes a bit :wacko:

:hug:

Emmy, that's FANTASTIC news :) So happy for you :hugs: Yay for happy tears. Does this mean our hubbies get the night off tonight :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

yep mine gets the night off lol, he had last night off too ... 

a week tomorrow and I might test :blush:

:happydance:


----------



## zowiey

Hello and welcome countrylass! Looking forward to getting to know you! Everyone reallyis fab here, and have lots of great advice, and also hugs when you need them!

xxxx


----------



## Traskey

ARRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH

Ok, that's better, thanks for that! 

How are we all doing on the diets today girls? The roast chicken and vegetables was fab and the ww one point toffee youghurt wasn't too bad either!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: what's up hun?

we've been batting around baby names ... and we both kinda like Lorelai with the nickname Rory ... but we think we'll get stick because of Rory from the Gilmore Girls lol :blush:


----------



## Traskey

Oh, I have a friend in Germany called Lorelai :D I think it's a lovely name!


----------



## EmmyReece

I know it's probably daft to think of names etc ... but Chris started batting girls names around lol and it's one we both like :) Lorelai / Rory Wright though :haha:


----------



## Traskey

Sounds good to me :) I've been reading through your journal too.

How has the diet gone today? I've managed to stick to points today so far :D


----------



## EmmyReece

yay for sticking to your points :happydance: how are you feeling about the diet?

I've done quite well today ... had a banana, yoghurt and slice of toast earlier, then chicken, tomato, cucumber and a bit of stuffing for lunch ... not sure what to have this evening I might just have some soup and another yoghurt


----------



## Lisa84

Awww Nice names Emmy xx Its not daft to think of them at all. We have had names for girls picked since before we even started trying lol xx


----------



## Traskey

I talked through the diet with DH. He's convinced me to give it another week or two to see if the weight starts shifting again before I try and think of more drastic measures. It just seems too early into the diet to be hitting a plateau. I've upped the exercise, upped the water intake, cut out sugar and fizz to see if that jolts my system back into loss. 

I hope so anyway!


----------



## lovie

hia lovely ladies :)

Welcome *countrylass* :hi: everyone here is so lovely you will love it here!! these ladies are keeping me sane! well done with your weight loss so far, you did amazingly! what diet did you do? (id love tips!!) I know what you mean about being happy with your self image untill you started to ttc. im 227 pounds and a size 18 and I feel sexy with my boyfriend and confident in my physical ability. for sure I have bits of my body I dont like but I had bits of my body that i didnt like when I was a size 12! have fun here im looking forward to getting to know you better :hugs:

*zowie* I hope you had a super cosy sunday with your hubby! B+B is great, its good that we are all so truthfull! id love to put my B+B post and facebook status next to each other.. B+B might say something like "what a rubish day stupid cycle, grrrrrrrrr!!!!!" and facebook would say "having a lovely day in sweden!" :hugs:

Hay *trasky* hope your good :) mmmm roast dinner lucky you! and lucky your OH!! :flower:

*emmy* I am soooooo excited for you!!! happy :cry:ing feels so good doesnt it? im loving the name ideas especially Lorelai:thumbup:

the ice skating went well, we skated about 1.5 km out onto this frozen lake and then I had to walk back, (bit tricky on slippy ice!) just had fetta salad with fresh coriander for dinner it was yum! I need to google how many cals 1 tsp of oliv oil has in it, but i have allready eaten it now so not much to do! Oh and we did DTD on friday when I had my ewcm so my fingers are tentertively crossed! 

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

oooohhhh lovie, fetta salad sounds so yummy ... think I'll be sending my fella out for some tomorrow :blush:

did you fall over at all when you were walking back on the ice? I'm so clumsy I'd have ended up on my backside so many times.

I'm very, very excited about being 3 dpo ... every little ache and twinge I stop and think oooohhhh it could be a little eggy travelling down ready to implant :blush: I'm so glad you ladies like Lorelai :D It doesn't sound odd with the surname Wright does it?


----------



## EmmyReece

Traskey said:


> I talked through the diet with DH. He's convinced me to give it another week or two to see if the weight starts shifting again before I try and think of more drastic measures. It just seems too early into the diet to be hitting a plateau. I've upped the exercise, upped the water intake, cut out sugar and fizz to see if that jolts my system back into loss.
> 
> I hope so anyway!

:hugs: it may be down to ov hun ... my nurse was saying that last time I saw her and she said it's natural for weight to fluctuate around then


----------



## lovie

WARNING TMI!

just went to do my evening OPK, the ones I have say that you have to leave the wee to cool down to room temperiture befor you test (very yuk!) so before dinner I did my wee and just went to do the OPK test... this is what was happened next

"BABY!!!!! what did you do with my wee???"
"put it down the toilet"
"BAAAAAABY!!!!"

I really hope my neighbours didnt here us!


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwwwww no lovie :dohh:


----------



## Traskey

OMG :haha::haha:

I know I shouldn't laugh, but I have had the absolute worst day and that made me chuckle.

Looks like you need to drink and produce more for your test!


----------



## lovie

I didnt fall over once on the ice but i did fall over in toys r us carpark later in the day! i never get injured doing dangerous things, its allways when its really safe and therefore more embarrasing!!! 

I think Lorelai sounds like a super pretty girls name, definatly not a surname! go eggy go!!!!!!! 

the salad was yum, although I put 2 teaspones of olive oil in the dressing and just googled it and it 66 cals! I wont have olive oil next time! 

trasky I'd keep up what you are doing for a little while longer, how many weeks have you been on it? sometimes i find that i dont lose anything but my chloths still feel looser, weight loss is just so odd! maybe your body is just getting used to it, I bet soon you will get a masive energy burst and a nice loss to go with it:hugs:

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

lovie said:


> I didnt fall over once on the ice but i did fall over in toys r us carpark later in the day! i never get injured doing dangerous things, its allways when its really safe and therefore more embarrasing!!!

ahhhhh you sound like my complete and utter clumsiness double :hugs:


----------



## Tarkwa

*Traskey*, glad the bigger brekkie helped hun and well done on saving your points :thumbup:! Dieting does get harder as you progress - I have a book by Judith Wills called the Diet Bible and it explains lots of questions about why it's harder to shift weight. I'll have a proper look at that section/question and let you know if there is anything that might help you chick. I think what you're doing is a good thing though. And why have you had such a horrible day hun? Anything we can do to help?

*Emmy*, as Traskey says you must take your temp first thing in the morning before you get out of bed. No idea why :shrug:, but consistency is important as you must compare like-for-like. The baby names you've chosen are lovely and go nicely with your surname. I try not to think about names that much and feel it's not right to talk to DH about it until we've got the BFP, but that's just funny ol' me! I did love the name Madeline until that poor little girl went missing, and Chloe before I met my DH - his sister is called Chloe! I guess I'm like Lisa84 having thought of names before trying, and even before I met my DH!!!!!!

*Zowiey*, 41 cycles is a bloody long time. No-one should have to wait that long, but I really do believe the best things come to those who wait. Glad your AF symptoms are nicer than they were before, must be the HSG if that is the only thing that has changed. Never giv eup though, but if you feel you need to then take some time out. Only you will know if it's right to do that (sorry, not much help at all). I saw a post for Emmy on another thread saying 'Give up/have a break, that's how I got pregnant" but it's different for everyone. I wish my DH would sit still for 5 mins, let alone 2 hours to watch a film. I just wish we could have 'relaxy' time together but he's always wanting to do something that's not sitting still or moping in bed :growlmad:. Infertility is a black hole - but let's not get sucked into it - we're stronger than that!!!

*Lovie*, your cycles sound a little crazy, and I completely understand about OH being away. That's happened to me for a few months after DH started back at uni. That's why I was so positive about this month, because it was his birthday, he's been taking wellman conception and valentine's day is coming up. what a present that would be! Better than the box of Guylian I've bought him (which does have a heart case around it). 2lbs a week is achievable - go for it!!! And yay for the ice skating - I think Emmy's right about it being good for your tummy (centre of balance and all that). You made me LOL when I read your pee story :rofl:!!!

Welcome *countrylass*! :hi: I think you'll like it on here - everyone is sooooo supportive and it's nice to be able to talk when you can't/don't want to in the 'real world'! Our bodies are funny things - I like mine, but it's a bit big. My worst bit is the tops of my legs - I have chicken drumsticks for thighs! But the annoying thing is that our bodies do settle at a weight, which is why we find it hard to lose weight (Judith Wills - Diet Bible). No matter what we do it's more difficult to shift it and when it's the only thing that appears to stand in your way of getting that BFP it's heartbreaking. It was never a problem before, but now it's all that matters. It's so unfair.

Phew, what a post and I'm not even finished. Saw MIL today and she was fine. Only one metion of pregnancy and that was for her niece-in-law who is 40 and had her first babe a year ago. She said her biological clock was ticking so it wouldn't be long before she and her partner had another baby. It was a little hurtful as she did direct it right at me, but I guess I'm more prepared now than I was on boxing day when it seemed like she was dropping hints every few mins!

Still having twinges down there, but am even more worried as I ate peanuts and more pate today! If I was trying to read between the lines I'm thinking she was hoping I might say 'Oh, I can't/won't eat pate' and have to explain why, so I made sure she could see I was eating it. :dohh: The way she is about baby stuff I don't even want to tell her until we have a scan but DH said that wsan't fair (true, but she winds me up so much sometimes that I feel it should be her 'punishment'!!!). Anyway, it's getting late and I've been typing away for ages. Going to snuggle up to DH and talk about log cabins/summer-houses for our garden.

Night night, sleep tight, and here's to a REALLY successful week! :kiss:
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Tarkwa said:


> *Emmy*, as Traskey says you must take your temp first thing in the morning before you get out of bed. No idea why :shrug:, but consistency is important as you must compare like-for-like. The baby names you've chosen are lovely and go nicely with your surname. I try not to think about names that much and feel it's not right to talk to DH about it until we've got the BFP, but that's just funny ol' me! I did love the name Madeline until that poor little girl went missing, and Chloe before I met my DH - his sister is called Chloe! I guess I'm like Lisa84 having thought of names before trying, and even before I met my DH!!!!!!
> 
> Phew, what a post and I'm not even finished. Saw MIL today and she was fine. Only one metion of pregnancy and that was for her niece-in-law who is 40 and had her first babe a year ago. She said her biological clock was ticking so it wouldn't be long before she and her partner had another baby. It was a little hurtful as she did direct it right at me, but I guess I'm more prepared now than I was on boxing day when it seemed like she was dropping hints every few mins!
> 
> Still having twinges down there, but am even more worried as I ate peanuts and more pate today! If I was trying to read between the lines I'm thinking she was hoping I might say 'Oh, I can't/won't eat pate' and have to explain why, so I made sure she could see I was eating it. :dohh: The way she is about baby stuff I don't even want to tell her until we have a scan but DH said that wsan't fair (true, but she winds me up so much sometimes that I feel it should be her 'punishment'!!!). Anyway, it's getting late and I've been typing away for ages. Going to snuggle up to DH and talk about log cabins/summer-houses for our garden.
> 
> Night night, sleep tight, and here's to a REALLY successful week! :kiss:
> xxx

:hugs: I don't know how you stick it ... comments like that would really upset me. And I certainly don't blame you for not wanting to tell her until you guys have a scan. I'm so worried about telling Chris' parents when the time comes to it as his mum made a point of saying she was too young to be a grandma :grr: Hope you enjoy your night snuggled up with dh hun

I only record my temp in the morning before I get out of bed (I have the laptop at my side, fertility friend logged in ready to record the temp I get lol), though I have to admit I do have a go at night just to see whether it goes up or down the following morning lol :blush:


----------



## lovie

so glad it went well with the MIL today tarkwa, when you get your BFP it is your and your hubbys noone elses you tell them when you want to hun:hugs:! I hope the twinges are is miss eggy and mr sperm getting settled in! I wouldnt worry about the nuts and pate, im sure our mums all at whatever they wanted when they were pregnant with us and we are fine!! log cabbin in the garden how exciting!!! 

id like to say sorry to tarkwa and trasky, I always get your names muddled up! im dyslexic and the TARkwa and TRAsky is just too much for me, I do try but sorry when I get it muddled:hugs:

I am found OBEM on a random website, it isnt great quality but im a happy girl, im watching the one with the young couple and the water birth and the black couple, I want it to be my turn allready!! 

xx


----------



## lovie

awww emmy dont worry about his mums opinion:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwww I saw the one with the young couple in the pool ... she did so well, I really hope I can be like her when the time comes ... and I'd love a water birth, just because I can be in the worst pain ever and a bath really helps to sooth it :)

I'm getting proper achey niggles on my right side, but far too early for me to be feeling anything so I think I'm just interpreting any twinge as something big as I've never been in this situation before - knowing that I'm however many dpo

Chris' mum can think what she likes lol ... me and Chris want a baby, we don't need to consult her otherwise it'd never happen :rofl:


----------



## lovie

you should enjoy tracking your DPO, hopefully you get your BFP so wont need to do it again for a long while! x


----------



## EmmyReece

lovie said:


> you should enjoy tracking your DPO, hopefully you get your BFP so wont need to do it again for a long while! x

is it sad that I'm absolutely loving it and really excited? :blush:


----------



## lovie

no its great!! you its great you put it all in your journal, then when you get a really rubish day of morning sickness or a week of sleepless night you can look back at it and remember how excited you are right now and it can give you some encouragement! :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

lovie said:


> id like to say sorry to tarkwa and trasky, I always get your names muddled up! im dyslexic and the TARkwa and TRAsky is just too much for me, I do try but sorry when I get it muddled:hugs:xx

Awww, sorry Lovie :hugs: I would say call me Tracey but that won't help very much will it :( Change it to whatever you like, i'll answer to anything :winkwink:

Tarkwa, glad the MIL was at least bearable today (as much as they can be). Don't let her ruin your day.


----------



## lovie

hia all :flower:

its weigh in day for me this evening! I have created a new ticker for the occasion, hopefully my pointer will move down!!! is monday anyone elses weigh in day? :hugs: xxx


----------



## Traskey

Mine is Friday, but good luck with your weigh in today. I'm sure with all the exercise you did your pointer will go down!!

Have a great day :hugs:


----------



## Tarkwa

ME!!! I've just weighed in and lost that 1lb I put on last week - YAY! :happydance: I can't believe it's turned out ok this week after two proper meals out plus a HUGE roast dinner yesterday. I think having the trots :blush: earlier this week definitely helped :haha:. Well, we didn't go swimming yesterday as planned, but we are definitely going tonight (and maybe a small workout). *Traskey*, I'll look up that info for you now - if it's too long to post I'll send it to you in a PM or something.

*Emmy *- I so check my temp in the evening too :haha: - I know exactly what you mean! :rofl:

*Lovie*, like *Traskey *you can call me what you like and I'll answer (in most cases :winkwink:) - I'm sure I'll realise if it's a message for me. 

Hi to all the other ladies on this thread :hi:, I hope you are all doing well - *Love2bamummy, Imogenwanted, 4magpies, Foxybabyhg3, twinkle1975, April05, Lisa84, Karla1, cottonlily, sheilarae07, gingerroxi, Pinkee, Sarah1989, darkangelx, BranDivah, babycarey, Georginaa, Chiefjen83*. Haven't heard from some of you in quite a while - hello! Good luck with your Monday weigh in *Pinkee*. 
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

good luck at weigh in lovie, I'm sure you'll have lost ... you've done so much exercise :hugs:

:happydance: for losing Tarkwa, have you got a target for this week? 

I've just had to rearrange my weigh in for this week. Chris has to have the car and I can't get across to the health centre this week. So have just phoned up and got the snotty receptionist who makes me feel like dog poop whenever I talk to her :grr: But, I do have my scales at home now so I can do a weigh in tomorrow morning :happydance:

4 dpo today :happydance: though ff did originally take it off me because I recorded my first temp where Id dropped the thermometer lol :blush: , so did it again and I got my 4 dpo back :haha:

off into town too ... am going to treat myself to a hair dye and I'll be getting the folic acid too while I'm there :thumbup:


----------



## lovie

yay for 1 pound tarkwa!! :happydance: I bet gardening is really good at burning cals, especially in the fresh winter air! have fun swimming tonight x


----------



## Tarkwa

*Traskey*, there is a way of looking at pages within the book I mentioned online! Search for it on Amazon (diet bible judith wills) and click on look inside. If you have an account then sign in and it lets you search for certain pages (left menu - Search inside this book). There are two questions; Q9 on page 17 (search for 17 in it should give you options to pick the right page) and Q21 on page 23 (again search for 23). Q9 is Is it true that everyone's weight has a natural 'set point'? and Q21 is Why do I never lose weight even though I hardly eat a thing? I hope this helps chick!
xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello lovely ladies - sorry i've not been on in a while I've been on a conference all weekend & only got back late last night. I've just caught up with the last about 15 pages - this thread moves so fast!
Welcome Countrylass, well done Tarkwa, fingers crossed for tonight's WI Lovie, Emmy - got everything crossed for you, hey everyone else :flower:

As for me - I lost 4.5lbs at my WI on Thurs! The conference has not helped with the diet but it wasn't was bad as it could have been. We were staying in a four star hotel and they had a breakfast buffet which I just cannot resist - cooked breakfast is my favourite! I avoided the sausages & had bacon, mushrooms, scrambled egg, hash brown, baked beans, fried egg & quarter of a slice of fried bread (yum) I also had a slice of toast & some fruit. However it did mean that I was full for until Dinner time so didn't have to have lunch so am hoping that it wasn't too bad. We had to buy dinner out but the colleague I was with is the skinniest person I know & she always says we should have a main course & pudding & then can't fit a pudding in so as there were only the 2 of us I didn't have pudding either. I'm just hoping I haven't put too much back on as its our first FS appt on Wed. 
AF finally arrived today - day 41! I'm also full of a cold so I'm glad I've got today off - I'm sitting on the sofa with the duvet & my laptop & not going anywhere!


----------



## EmmyReece

twinkle 4.5 lbs off is absolutely amazing ... well done :happydance:

really hope you're feeling better soon, colds are so ikky, I hate them ... snuggling up on the sofa under a duvet sounds like a good idea, think I might copy you :hugs:

I'm sure weigh in will be fine too ... you may not have lost as much as thursday's weigh in, but from what you say you've made some good decisions (even by having that brekkie you weren't snacking during the day) :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa84

Well done on the 4.5lbs loss hun that really is fab. FX you haven't put it back on but i think if you were good on the other days you should be fine for a maintain at least :)

I can't seem to find any motivation and will power at the mo. Since xmas it's just been good week, bad week, good week, bad week and so on :shrug: xx


----------



## Love2bamummy

Hey Girlies,

How are you all? Sorry I haven't been around for a while. I've been like a silent stalker :laugh2: reading all your posts! I've kind of glazed over with all the talk of charting and temps etc, my heads just not in it at the moment. I record all my periods though. Don't get me wrong I'm still :sex: with the best of them! lol.

I've got my weigh in tomorrow. I'm not too hopeful for a loss this week. We had a Dominos on Saturday (not good!) but god it was nice! So I made the fizzy jellies, and I think I must have done something wrong because it wasn't very fizzy, I was gutted! lol. Been looking forward to that all week! :blush:

I've been invited to a baby shower next month. I've been umming and ahhing whether to go or not. Kelly's a friend through another friend (if that makes sense) and while I really want to go (because I love everything baby!) I just wonder if its going to make me feel shite again.

I was thinking about this the other day.... How many times has your mum or family member etc, said about going on the pill, safe sex and all that to make sure you don't get pregnant? Well, if I'd have known it was going to be this difficult to get pregnant, I wouldn't have bothered to go on the pill in the first place and just taken my chances! My Auntie always used to say, 'When you go out, keep your hand on your tuppence!' :winkwink:

So speaking of sexy time, has anyone dtd in any strange places? Has it been your 'fertile' time, and you've just had to jump on dh? I think the most adventurous we've been was in the park, (it was dark though!) and we once did it in the pool on holiday! lol. Oh the balcony was another good one! :haha: Heck I sound like a right slapper! lol I'm really not!! Far from it! :angel:

Come on ladies, lets hear your stories, you sexy lot! :friends::holly::sex::muaha::rofl::headspin:


----------



## Love2bamummy

twinkle1975 said:


> Hello lovely ladies - sorry i've not been on in a while I've been on a conference all weekend & only got back late last night. I've just caught up with the last about 15 pages - this thread moves so fast!
> Welcome Countrylass, well done Tarkwa, fingers crossed for tonight's WI Lovie, Emmy - got everything crossed for you, hey everyone else :flower:
> 
> As for me - I lost 4.5lbs at my WI on Thurs! The conference has not helped with the diet but it wasn't was bad as it could have been. We were staying in a four star hotel and they had a breakfast buffet which I just cannot resist - cooked breakfast is my favourite! I avoided the sausages & had bacon, mushrooms, scrambled egg, hash brown, baked beans, fried egg & quarter of a slice of fried bread (yum) I also had a slice of toast & some fruit. However it did mean that I was full for until Dinner time so didn't have to have lunch so am hoping that it wasn't too bad. We had to buy dinner out but the colleague I was with is the skinniest person I know & she always says we should have a main course & pudding & then can't fit a pudding in so as there were only the 2 of us I didn't have pudding either. I'm just hoping I haven't put too much back on as its our first FS appt on Wed.
> AF finally arrived today - day 41! I'm also full of a cold so I'm glad I've got today off - I'm sitting on the sofa with the duvet & my laptop & not going anywhere!

Brilliant loss Twinkle, keep up the good work chick. xx


----------



## Love2bamummy

I've discovered Sweet Onion Ryvitas, and Garlic & Herb Philadelphia Light, Gorgeous! (Well not good for your breath, but if you have in the day you're not due to dtd then you'll be ok!). Mmm...

I've also found a Zero Pro Point soup recipe for Curried Butternut Squash soup. I'm going to give it a whirl on Wednesday when I'm off. I've got the dreaded smear test on Wednesday, so I'm not looking forward to that!! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:blush: my most adventurous is our above ground swimming pool last summer


----------



## zowiey

Hello!! Glad you're back, I missed you!!

I don't chart anymore, I'm aware of ov, but to be honest can't really be bothered with the temping and opks! Plus nothing kills your sex life like walking in with a fresh opk and telling hubby we've got to have sex because I'm o'ing!! Not that hubby minded,but i found it was putting to much pressure on us!

Erm, trying to think, I don't think we have done it anywhere exciting! God we are boring!

Xxxxx


ETA:

We have!! In a park near our house, and our back garden on our anniversary last year! :haha: can't believe I forgot that! We had drank an awful lot of wine, and it was a really warm evening! :blush:


----------



## twinkle1975

:blush: Outside our cottage by the sea on our honeymoon last year


----------



## Love2bamummy

Lol you mucky pups!! :rofl: xxx


----------



## Traskey

Hey girls, haven't we been busy today :haha:

Twinkle ~ congratulations on the 4.5lb weight loss. That's fantastic! Well done you. I tried the big breakfast at the weekend and found it kept me full for hours! Was great :) Fingers X for a plan for you at the FS.

Lisa ~ sorry you've been having :muaha: rollercoaster. It's the worst feeling when the diet won't do what you want. 

Tarkwa ~ thank you. I do have an amazon account and found the pages that you recommended. I do always seem to end up back at this weight. I might get that book or at least borrow if from the library for a read. 

Love2 ~ we had light garlic and herb on jacket potatoes the other day, it was delicious. DH is now addicted. Good luck with the smear test Wednesday.


----------



## lovie

Hi lovelies:hi:



Emmy, yay for 4DPO!!! did you get some folic acid today? what colour hair dye were you thinking? dont let anyone ever make you dog poop, you are fantastic and dont let anyone ever make you think any different hun :hugs: good luck with the weigh in tomorrow! you have been so excited about your OV I bet that has used some extra cals! hehe 

Twinkle, :happydance::happydance: for 4.5 pounds, thats awsome!! I hope you are felling better from your cold, soffa+laptop+duvet=best place to be when you are feeling under the weather! your breakfast sounded awsome! me and my OH stayed in a B+B for 1 night when we visited some of my family in manchester he had never had a full english breakfast and he didnt like it, crazy boy!!

lisa 84 im exactly the same good week bad week, but usually it ends up as good weekend bad fortnight! this time I am really determined to stick at it!!!

love 2bamummy it must be a hard choic as to weather to go to the baby shower of not, at least it isnt a very close friend, you can say you have got a family comitment or something maybe? you are so right about the contraception thing, I really think they should be a little more realistic with sex education. when we had our 1st cycle trying back in may last year I just asumed id get pregnant, it was a compleat shock that I didnt! I'm loving your antie's saying, she sounds like a star! good luck at the smear teast, I got called for one in Sweden but I only had my last one in the UK last year so I dont think I will go.

Zowie, so true about opks being a bit of a passion killer, I have to let my wee get to room temperiture before using the test and just now I was making the salad for dinner and had to enlist the help of my OH to do it whilst I finished, I had to say to him what would you prefere me trying to multi task with your dinner and wee or you doing it? luckily it was - because I dont think he would have wanted to BD even if it had been pos!

how funny are you all with your naughty stories!! twinkle wins most romantic so far IMO parks and pools sound fun! I have 2, we went wild mushroom picking in october , there were no mushrooms and no other people so one thing led to another. Also only about a week and a half ago my OH picked me up in his lorry (hes a manager for a lorry firm) we had to wait about an hour for a colection to be ready so again one thing led to another, the curtins were closed but when we opened them again all the windows were steamed up (just like in titanic!) very embarasing:blush:! 

I have been typing so much I allmost forgot I did my weigh in today and I have lost 6 ponds :happydance: its been a bit of a crazy week I walked 30 km all in all and 2 hours of ice skating along with a tummy bug, there is no-way I am ever going to beat 6 pounds again! I just hope I dont put it back on! its been a week since I joined you ladies and Id just like to say a BIG thankyou! you have really inspired me and supported me. loosing weight is something that I have been trying to do on and off for a while but I never really seemed to have enough comitment. you are the best TTC/weightloss buddies a girl could have! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

omgggggggg lovie that's fantastic :happydance: and you won't put it all back on, just keep up with the hard work and the weight loss should keep going in the same direction :hugs:

I went for one of the new John Frieda foam colourants and got the medium brown one :thumbup:

I got the folic acid too, 77p from Morrissons rather than £2.99 from Superdrug lol, and I've started taking them already.

I'm trying so hard not to symptom spot but I don't think it's working. 4 dpo is far tooooooo early ... but I've still got lots of watery cm, tummy cramps on my lower left side and I had a headache earlier. I really need to try and switch off from noticing stuff like this but it's too hard :blush:


----------



## lovie

it is so hard not to read too much into the symptoms! last month I was convinced I was pregnant, compleatly sure and then stupid AF came early! I have not done a HPT since the 1st month we tried because they are too expensive mostly but I got some free with my opk so I might do one this month even tho I dont think I ovd!! my advice is enjoy the excitement of symptom spotting!

77p for folic acid thats amazing!! the ones in sweden are about 10 pounds, they are multi vits but still really expensive, everything is expensive here paracetamol costs about 4 pounds! we baught loads when we were in the uk at christmas for 25p

Im really hopeing to keep up my good work this week, I made beacon and pea risotto for dinner super yum and only 390 cals!


----------



## twinkle1975

Woohoo - well done Lovie!!


----------



## Tarkwa

OMG *Lovie *- that is FANTASTIC!!! :wohoo:!!!! 

*Love2 *nice to hear from you again! Good luck with the smear. They make you feel so undignified, don't they?! I'm so sorry about the jelly - maybe I made it sound better than it was! :dohh: The bubbles are VERY gentle, but they are there. If you didn't know it was fizzy then you wouldn't notice it.

*Traskey*, so glad the amazon thing worked for you! :thumbup:. Fingers crossed you can get hold of a copy at the library. I got mine from The Book People for about £5 if I recall correctly (many years ago!) but Amazon has some great prices!

*Twinkle *- how romantic are you two! And 4.5lbs - that's brilliant - I think that deserves another :wohoo:!!!

*Zowiey*, I completely understand what you're saying about charting and OPKs, but I just can't help it. My first month on clomid I did nothing and felt helpless. :shrug:

*Lisa*, you made me laugh: good week, bad week, good week, bad week... I think mine goes: good week, bad week, bad week, bad week, bad week, bad week, good week!!! :dohh:

I feel I really need to get back on track with my weight loss. I walked into town earlier - took about an hour to get there and back, plus wandering around all of the shops I think I've done well. Plus swimming tonight when DH gets home. Talking about DH and swimming pools...we've never done it in one...humph! I've tried to, but he's just not into it. DH and I are very boring and have NEVER had :sex: outside our house! Once or twice though outside of the bedroom. I have however been much more adventurous in the past (park, beach, industrial estate, car park, woods) - would love that with my hubby.

And I had a look at the 2WW section of this forum and it made me feel so depressed. Everyone on there seemed to be falling preggers so quickly, which is great, but depressing for long timers such as me :cry:. I'm very happy they hit the jackpot on the first go, but it really couldn't have made me feel less of a woman and quite inadequate :cry::cry:. DH will be home soon, I think I need a cuddle and will post anything about my 2WW right here! :thumbup:
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Ooh, and I'm 6dpo and can't stop symptom spotting! I've been getting more twinges, mainly on my right side which I think I've not had before. I wouldn't say crampy, but just noticeable. Can't say I've got anything else which makes me think I might be PG other than my PMA!!! Temp was high again this morning which I guess is good. Whilst I was in town I had a look at the CB digi HPTs. They are on offer in Boots right now, but I couldn't bring myself to buy them (plus there was a load of people waiting for prescriptions and they were right next to it - felt very conscious that these people were watching me!). Feeling very :confused: right now.
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I don't like the 2ww section ... mainly for the fact that it seems so cliquey and anytime I've posted, I seem to get ignored :( I think I'll be sticking around in here for my 2ww too Tarkwa :hugs:

Keep up the pma hun, temps being up is a good sign, am keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Tarkwa

Ditto *Emmy*! :hugs:
xxx


----------



## lovie

I think we can have our own 2ww here!


----------



## EmmyReece

lovie said:


> I think we can have our own 2ww here!

yayyyyyy :happydance:


----------



## Love2bamummy

Ok so I'm being really thick here but what's 2ww?

I'm having chicken curry for tea but; bit of a disaster; I must have thrown the box for my curry sauce mix :doh: I think it was 2 pts. I'll try and google it! If any of you likes Chinese style curry, you've got to try Mayflower curry sauce mix. It's 99p from Farmfoods low fat and bloody gorgeous! One pack can easily do us two for 3 meals. Such a bargain! X


----------



## lovie

yummy sounding dinner lovetobamummy! I <3 curry :) 2ww is short for 2 week wait I think, not 100% sure I could be talking about something compleatly different to everyone else! x


----------



## zowiey

I hope no one thinks I'm criticising Them regarding what I said about charting, Im really not, I just wound myself up to much, and had a few times where I cried after :sex: because i knew we'd missed ov! So I knew for my own sanity I had to stop! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Oh *Zowiey*, of course I didn't think you were criticising me! I needed something to obsess over I think, but I haven't been doing it anywhere near as long as you chick! I think it's great that you have the will power to stop like that! I'm wishing so much :dust: for us all!

2ww is two week wait - that post ovulation 'period' :haha: where you just want to test every day and symptom spot 'til your hearts content. And talking about symptom spotting I've noticed some spotting :(. TMI ALERT It wasn't quite as red as last cycle and I could convince myself it was more pink which could mean implantation bleeding. Does anyone know when implantation bleeding happens? I can't remember.

Just been swimming and had my dinner. It was a Cook frozen ready meal (if you haven't tried them then you really must - they are so unlike supermarket frozen ready meals!) - chicken in orange and tarragon sauce with julienne carrots. We had it with a jacket spud. Sauce is quite creamy so would imagine a big NO-NO on SW or WW, but it was deeeeeeelish!. Going to have some pudding - waffles with banana, chocolate sauce and maple syrup (naughty!).
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Congratulations Lovie on losing 6lb! That's awesome. I was sure you would lose after all the exercise that you have done. 

Zowiey, no, we didn't think you were criticising. At least I didn't. You can say what you like here without worrying about us all giving you a hard time for it.

We can all diet, fall of the diet wagon and 2ww together :)


----------



## Tarkwa

Just googled implantation bleeding and it occurs 6-12dpo and I'm 6po! :happydance: This happened last month so I'm not getting my hopes up too high, but am wondering now whether I should take the CD21 blood test tomorrow (7dpo)? Or whether that might cause me too much stress again. Or will the FS get annoyed that I didn't do what she asked and that cause problems for future treatment?! Oh my! :shrug:
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Speaking of which, one of my weaknesses is Waitrose Parmesan and Garlic Wheel. I was so good, having light bolognaise sauce at 1 point but the wheel is just evillllllllll. Half a wheel (2 pieces) was 12 points :wacko::shrug:

So I ate it, enjoyed it, used some of my 49 points on it and I don't care! :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwww zowiey :hugs: I didnt take it that you were criticising either :hugs:

Tarkwa implantation can apparently be anywhere between 5 dpo and 12 dpo :wacko: fingers crossed it's implantation bleeding :hugs:

the curry sounds so yummy ... I'm going to cook myself a ww pizza just in time for Glee :D

I'm sat here with hair dye on my head at the moment, it might be the last time I get to do it in a while, so am keeping everything crossed :blush:


----------



## Traskey

Tarkwa said:


> Just googled implantation bleeding and it occurs 6-12dpo and I'm 6po! :happydance: This happened last month so I'm not getting my hopes up too high, but am wondering now whether I should take the CD21 blood test tomorrow (7dpo)? Or whether that might cause me too much stress again. Or will the FS get annoyed that I didn't do what she asked and that cause problems for future treatment?! Oh my! :shrug:
> xxx

This is the one that gets your really stressed right? TBH, I would probably wait. You have such a good vibe this month. Can you have the test done again before you see the FS? If you can, then I would leave it. 

Yay for potential implantation bleeding :D


----------



## lovie

tarkwa, implantation bleeding, so exciting!! id do as trasky says and miss the test this month, you are doing so well, you had such anice week last week and nice relaxing swimming you must have the loveliest womb possible!

its hard for me to tell if temping opking cm spotting makes me calmer or more stressed. On one hand its good to feel a tiny bit in controle but also hard when something unexpected happens. I think everyone is different, I definatly didnt think it was a negative comment towards anyone else zowie, enjoy having a less intimate relationship with your wee!:hugs:

talking of temping FF thinks that I did OV on friday I had no fully positive OPK but I did get a pretty dark 1. so I'm going to go with FF and asume I did OV on friday that makes me 3DPO, so yay I can (halfheartedly) join you ladies in the 2WW! 

my chart if anyone fancys a look, i'd apreciate any new eyes on it, im fed up of looking at it lol 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33541e

xxxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Watching OBEM - one of the women on there is soooo funny...in a pathetic kind of way! I hope I'm not like her!!
xxx


----------



## imogenwanted

hi every one, sorry i have been stalking you all your weight losses have been fab well done,i just am finding it all a bit hard think im in 2ww got lots of pain and such sore boobs today, 

you all keep me going i just need to decide ehat to do to loss this weight xxxx


----------



## Traskey

So am I! I said I hope i'm not her :haha:Aww, she's so scared and I think they gave her way to much pethadine! She looks out of it. 

Ok, I apologise if I offend anyone with this but did you see that woman going out for a cigarette? It never fails to amaze me. No help if you weigh too much but it's just fine to smoke and have a baby :argh::devil:


----------



## Traskey

imogenwanted said:


> hi every one, sorry i have been stalking you all your weight losses have been fab well done,i just am finding it all a bit hard think im in 2ww got lots of pain and such sore boobs today,
> 
> you all keep me going i just need to decide ehat to do to loss this weight xxxx

Good luck on your 2ww Imogen! Let us know what you decide on the weight loss. If I had the answers, I would share for sure. Are you still losing any weight or have you sts?


----------



## Tarkwa

I missed the first half :( of OBEM. I feel that obese people are given a harder time than those who smoke (well, that's my opinion! I hope I haven't offended anyone). But I tell you what, my mum used to smoke when she was younger and nipped out for a fag in between contractions when she was in labour with my sis! So that's why she only weighed 5lb something!!! She smoked the whole way through because there wasn't the link between smoking and how it is bad for the baby back then (mid 70s).

*Imogen*, you can join me, Emmy and Lovie (sorry if I've missed anyone off!) in our 2WW. It seems like this is the hardest one so far for me - no 'real' symptoms other than twinges and a spot of spotting. I'm desperate to test but DH said not to do it for V'day because it will be such a bummer if it's a BFN. :dohh: There really should be a 2WW thread/section for LTTTC'ers.

Going to go to bed now :sleep: and snuggle up to DH. Haven't had any time to snuggle up to him though this evening as he has been studying (and I've been on here!!! :blush:)
Night night my lovelies!
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Traskey said:


> So am I! I said I hope i'm not her :haha:Aww, she's so scared and I think they gave her way to much pethadine! She looks out of it.

They had to sedate her because she was so anxious - I reckon I know what that would feel like!!!! But she did it without an epidural so credit to her!
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I've got 3 more people's statuses on fb to hide tonight ... all girls I was in school with about 5 years younger than me ...

When's it our turn ladies?? :cry:


----------



## Tarkwa

imogenwanted said:


> hi every one, sorry i have been stalking you all your weight losses have been fab well done,i just am finding it all a bit hard think im in 2ww got lots of pain and such sore boobs today,
> 
> you all keep me going i just need to decide ehat to do to loss this weight xxxx

You know, if losing weight was easy we'd all be a size 8, wouldn't we!!! :dohh: It's not easy and there are going to be times when it's really hard, but we're all in it together :friends:. We're all aiming for the same goal and we're all finding it a struggle, but we're here to help each other, and I know that ALL of your support pulls me through :hugs:. We know we have to do it and we will. If you need to talk chick then just drop me a private message.
xxx


----------



## Pinkee

This weeks loss is 2.5!

Almost to a full twenty pounds loss for '11!

:)


----------



## lovie

yay pinkee for 2.5 pounds :happydance::happydance: I love your hair! I wish I had the organisational skills to have such amazing hair, I usually have really bad roots with just 1 coulour in my hair:winkwink: x


----------



## EmmyReece

:cry: what a horrible start to the day ...

Chris has had to go on some stupid training course today, and there's loads going on here so mum is really stressed out. I made myself peanut butter and banana on a slice of brown toast, and then the cat started being sick :sick: so I chased him out of the room, and because I shouted at him I get a rollocking off my mum. So I've cleaned it up, came back to my breakfast to see he'd trod in it :sick: So that's in the bin now, I've got a banging headache and I feel yucky and all I want to do is get under the covers and :cry:


----------



## lovie

oh emmy :hugs: that sounds like a rubish start to the day, just think at least y:hugs:ur day can pnly get better!! did you temp this morning? I did fell below the line, oh well! I'm thinking I will do another month of temping and if it doesnt work again I might go to the doctors. I'm off to my swedish class now I will catch up with you all tonight xxx:hugs:xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

lovie said:


> oh emmy :hugs: that sounds like a rubish start to the day, just think at least y:hugs:ur day can pnly get better!! did you temp this morning? I did fell below the line, oh well! I'm thinking I will do another month of temping and if it doesnt work again I might go to the doctors. I'm off to my swedish class now I will catch up with you all tonight xxx:hugs:xxx

:hugs: yeah I went up ever so slightly, am 5 dpo yay (that's one thing I can be glad of). folic acid done, will weigh myself tonight, just need to persuade myself to eat something :dohh: ... 

Hope it goes well at your swedish class hun :hugs:


----------



## Tarkwa

Well done *Pinkee*! 2.5lbs is great - roll on next week! :wohoo:

*Emmy*, you poor thing, but your poor pussy cat too being sick :sick:. I hope you are both feeling better now it;s been a while since brekkie. Just think, the day can only get better! :happydance:

*Lovie*, hope you enjoyed your Swedish lesson. It seems like such a hard language to learn, but luckily I've heard that Swedish peeps speak English really well so it can't be too bad. I could never learn another language. Did you say your BF was Swedish? Or am I just making that up in my head?

Have just put tomorrow's dinner on! Slow cooked bolognese - yummy! I didn't use any extra oil to cook stuff up, and used extra lean minced steak. I wouldn't exactly call it healthy but it will be bloody tasty, I know that! There is plenty or red wine in it though, but all the alcohol cooks off! Having the cod tonight. Looking up what I can do on the BBC website. I have leeks and sour cream so think I might do it in a sauce of some kind. Not sure what to serve it with though. Might just stick on some fresh bread (from the freezer - Waitrose do lovely partial bake rustic baguettes).

Looking forward to catching up on all the posts later (if I don't 'cheat' and keep peeking throughout the rest of today! Luckily, I've done all the big bits of work I need to :happydance: so I can try and concentrate on relaxing, doing a bit of housework and enjoying the sunshine!).
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

And now I'm wondering whether my spotting yesterday might have been ovulation bleeding? I had those 'aches' in my pelvic region and some people say you spot when you ovulate, but then that is quite confusing as I was eggy (EWCM) 7 days ago. I'm wondering whether I should have got DH to :sex: me just in case this morning before he went to work? Or whether we completely missed me O'ing?! I don't feel any different at all so don't think I can be PG. Over the last few months my boobs have felt really heavy and sore when I was due on (i.e. taking off my bra was difficult and I felt I had lead weights attached to my body hanging there!), so I'll keep an eye out for that again (not something that you can miss really!). :holly:

Since I've been on here (less than a month) there have been so many ladies falling PG elsewhere, but none in our thread :nope: - it has to be someone's turn soon!!!! [-o&lt;
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Ooooohhhh that sounds very yummy Tarkwa, you sound so much more competent in the kitchen than me :thumbup:

The sunshine is lovely isn't it? We woke up to lots and lots of frost this morning, but it's since melted. 

I'm not watery cm anymore :happydance: buttttttttttttt it does seem to have a beigey tint to it. Not getting too excited as I'm only 5 dpo lol :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

Tarkwa said:


> And now I'm wondering whether my spotting yesterday might have been ovulation bleeding? I had those 'aches' in my pelvic region and some people say you spot when you ovulate, but then that is quite confusing as I was eggy (EWCM) 7 days ago. I'm wondering whether I should have got DH to :sex: me just in case this morning before he went to work? Or whether we completely missed me O'ing?! I don't feel any different at all so don't think I can be PG. Over the last few months my boobs have felt really heavy and sore when I was due on (i.e. taking off my bra was difficult and I felt I had lead weights attached to my body hanging there!), so I'll keep an eye out for that again (not something that you can miss really!). :holly:
> 
> Since I've been on here (less than a month) there have been so many ladies falling PG elsewhere, but none in our thread :nope: - it has to be someone's turn soon!!!! [-o&lt;
> xxx

if you were eggy 7 days ago I'd say ov was around about then. When are you planning on testing hun?

:rofl: I love this smiley - :holly:

I completely agree it has to be someone's turn on here soon [-o&lt; :hugs:


----------



## Tarkwa

EmmyReece said:


> if you were eggy 7 days ago I'd say ov was around about then. When are you planning on testing hun?
> 
> :rofl: I love this smiley - :holly:
> 
> I completely agree it has to be someone's turn on here soon [-o&lt; :hugs:

I was thinking of testing Sunday morning (fmu), so I knew in time for V'day. DH thinks I'm setting myself up for a big fall - he might be right (I tested on my birthday last year and was pretty devastated as I really thought/hoped I was). I've got fairly sensitive tests (20miu/ml) so hope that would pick anything up before I'm due on 17 Feb.
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: fingers crossed for you hun

I haven't told my fella that I'm planning on testing early ... I saw someone in the test gallery section with a positive ic cheapie at 8dpo today, would be nice if one of us ladies could get something similar :thumbup:


----------



## twinkle1975

Had a crappy day yesterday AF showed finally after 41 days. I was expecting it & knew there was no way we could be pregnant as I'm not ovulating but it still made me cry. Told DH by text but when he came home from work he just asked if I had period pains & when I said no he didn't mention it again or even give me a hug. I ended up picking a fight with him & then walking out - I had to come home because I'd forgotten to take my inhaler with me. He just doesn't get that despite there being no chance I still grieve a little each month. 
So to get back to the point of the thread I ended up eating a full fat macaroni cheese, garlic bread & a bar of galaxy last night - bugger!


----------



## EmmyReece

twinkle1975 said:


> Had a crappy day yesterday AF showed finally after 41 days. I was expecting it & knew there was no way we could be pregnant as I'm not ovulating but it still made me cry. Told DH by text but when he came home from work he just asked if I had period pains & when I said no he didn't mention it again or even give me a hug. I ended up picking a fight with him & then walking out - I had to come home because I'd forgotten to take my inhaler with me. He just doesn't get that despite there being no chance I still grieve a little each month.
> So to get back to the point of the thread I ended up eating a full fat macaroni cheese, garlic bread & a bar of galaxy last night - bugger!

ohhhhh hun I'm so sorry af showed :hugs: I'm the same every time af arrives, I have a little cry. 

and don't feel bad about food :hugs: we're all allowed comfort food as and when we need it :hugs:


----------



## Tarkwa

Aaahh, chick. You poor thing! I'm sorry yesterday was horrible for you *Twinkle*. DH's just don't understand, do they? Each cycle when we get our BFN of AF shows up a little piece of our heart dies with it :cry:. We're all emotional roller-coasters, but when we need support, boy, do we need it! Asking if you have period pains is clearly not showing support or understanding, is it?! Silly DH. But I did have a little giggle reading your post - walking out but then having to come back home because you forgot something! That is so me! :rofl:. I can hardly leave the house each day without having to go back and check 1) the back door is locked, 2) the toilet window is closed, 3) I haven't left the iron on, 4) I closed the fridge/freezer door properly, 5) the cat has enough food and water for the time period I shall be out for and the list goes on!!!

Anyway, this thread might be about us losing weight so we can get our little bundles of joy, but there's a whole lotta other stuff that goes on around it, and that's what I need to get me through my day. I must admit I am addicted to BnB right now, so not looking forward to having time off later this week when my mum comes to stay. Can't be on it for hours when she's here (fine with DH as he is usually studying)!

Tomorrows dinner is smelling yummy - annoyed I'll have to wait to eat it (the cod needs using today). Macaroni cheese, garlic bread and galaxy sounds like just what you needed. Today is a new day and one where you can get back on track with eating a little healthier. Loads of :hugs:.
xxx


----------



## Traskey

:hug: for Twinkle, I'm sorry af arrived. I ate garlic bread last night too and it was yummy. Been super good today to make up for it. Sometimes I think the guys can just switch the emotions off and move on. I wish I could do the same!

:hug: for Emmy, that sounds like a really stressy start to the day. I'm sorry the cat was poorly and ruined your breakfast. I hope you are feeling a little better now.

:hug: for Lovie, enjoy Swedish class! 

:wohoo: for Pinkie, 2.5lbs is awesome and so is 20lb so far this year.

AFM, it took me 1 hr 45 to get to work this morning. M25 was jammed and blocked all the surrounding roads. Got to class late :( and my back was killing me. I've only used 11 points so far today, to make up for that parmesan and garlic wheel with last night's spaghetti. 

4 dpo. I swear I don't remember this many twinges and pains when I was younger, or maybe it's just because I am paying attention to them! Probably just old age though :haha:


----------



## lovie

Hi all :hi:

YAY for temp rise Emmy!! do and of you ladies imagine miss eggy traveling down your falopian tubes? I imagine mine and think she is probably really anoyed when thousends of spermies start swimming at her!! good luck for the weigh in tonight!:flower: when were you thinking of testing? would your BF know what early was? mine wouldnt hehe

you are right tarkwa my boyfriend is swedish so that does help with my learning. its going ok but I'm not looking forward to doing anything important like going to the doctors where i have to speak swedish I might ask for an english speaking one. you are so good cooking dinner the night before, I just couldnt I would have to eat some!! I made a pasta sauce with leek a few weeks ago, it was quite creamy but i think i used low fat cream cheese not sour cream. I read that you can bleed when you OV it seems like such a long way for the blood to travel all the way from your overy! is it too early for IB? you are so right someone on this thread needs a BFP !! (hopefully all of us so we can all be bump buddies!) If you decide to test sunday maybe just try to assume it will be negative because it is early, then if you do get your BFP it will be a perfect suprise.

big hugs to you twinkle:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: so sorry to here you felt down yesterday. men arn't great at the best of times at understanding us ladies, if distance wasnt such an issue id say next time come round to mine for a cup of tea! galexy and garlic bread sounds like just what you need, garlic is a vegtable so it even counts as one of your 5 a day (maybe... dont quote me on that...) you will probably lose weight just from having your AF so that should balence any extra cals out:hugs::hugs: oh and I do exactly the same when my we argue! the worst thing to forget is keys, then you have to really sheapishly knock at the door and like pretend you didnt knock when they answere!

trasky you must have so much patience to sit in trafic for that long on your way to work!! I hope you werent in trouble for being late! I hope your back feels better now your home:flower:

my day was quite uneventfull, I had a low carb berger which is basically a burger without a bun, just wrapped in letice, very yum, and a little bit naughty :winkwink: no swedish lesson tomorrow so a whole day tidying, doing washing.... (probably not doing either and looking at B+B hehe) oh the funniest thing happened just now, my lovely OH thaught that grapefruit juice was grape juice, he had a suprise when it tasted bitter awww xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Lovie - I'd love to come to yours for tea - my Godmother is Danish so I've spent lots of hols there + had day trips to Sweden - Mmm meatballs + Ligonberries! I'm also reading the Girl who kicked a hornets nest atm so am desperate for a Scandinavia fix! 
I want to thank you all for letting me be totally irrational + not judging me - my best friend has just been texting me + keeps sticking up for DH + another v smug new mum friend we have - when I was short with her she got all offended. So thank you + I love you all xx


----------



## EmmyReece

lovie, your poor oh, bet he got a shock when he drank the grapefruit juice :haha: have you got anything planned for tomorrow other than maybe washing etc and b&b?

I have to say I've never imagined my eggy until this cycle, as all the others I wasnt sure if I ovd :dohh:

I seem to have lost 1.5 kg :happydance:

I was thinking of testing on saturday, but I'll only be 9 dpo then so it's very, very early :blush: And you're right my oh won't have any idea what's early and what's late to be testing :rofl:


----------



## Traskey

Congratulations on the weight loss Emmy! That's great news :)

Twinkle, you are always welcome to vent on here, we are here to support each other.

Less than a week to Valentines and I have absolutely no idea what to get DH.


----------



## EmmyReece

maybe go out for a nice meal Traskey? or have a romantic evening in. Chris and I have decided not to buy pressies, but we're going to go for a meal on Monday though :)


----------



## zowiey

Twinkle, :hugs: bless our ohs, but they really don't get it sometimes do they? And don't apologise for venting on here, thats what we are here for! Lord knows I had enough wobbles last week! Hope today has been a little easier for you? xxx

Hello to everyone else! Hope you are all having a good evening?

xxxx


----------



## lovie

:wohoo: emmy that is awsome weight loss!!! you have worked really hard with your food you should be so proud!! 

id say test to your hearts content! I might even have a sneaky one even tho I dont think i have OV

twinkle you are welcome anytime! i will buy some meatballs especially:hugs: have you seen the stig larsson films? they really make me laugh they are so swedish! the goodie and the badies both drive volvos... everyone does!!

Im watching Juno... why do I do thins to myself, such a lovely film but so sad too!! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Ohhhhhh I love Juno, but it always makes me cry at the end :(

I'm being naughty and have nicked a slice of my mum's pizza :blush: I'll stay out with the dog for an extra half an hour tomorrow lol

I think the earliest I'll test will be Saturday, if I can last that long :dohh:


----------



## lovie

dog walking is such a great way to excercise! what kinda dogs have you got emmy? I really want a dog but my OH says I have to choose dog or baby... he says when we have a baby we can get it a dog for its 3rd birthday, seems like a long way away! 

I wish I had a pizza slice, I have rye bread, it tastes the sole of a shoe!! but it is only 19 cals a slice, it helps my diet in 2 ways firstly it tastes bad so I dont really want to eat it, if I do eat it I think it is mostly rubber so no chance of digesting it!

trasky it is so hard to buy valentines presents I think! I hate those pink sparkly cards that they have for sale so I baught my BF a card with a photo of 2 love birds on, if it has to be in my house I want to like the picture! im sure he will get me one with a pink teddy on or something I may have to hide it! good luck choosing!! 

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

we've got a blue merle collie dog called Misty

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs253.snc6/180194_10150137251728336_601243335_7870138_6462334_n.jpg

I was naughty :blush: I bid on this set from mothercare on ebay and actually won it :blush:

https://www.mothercare.com/Boys-Mum...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=76108031&mcb=core


----------



## lovie

pretty doggy! she looks fun :) super cute baby outfit, I think it would look lovely on a boy or girl! im not a big fan of pink hehe x


----------



## EmmyReece

she's a lovely dog, very sensitive, loves her cuddles, first thing she has to do in the morning is come and give lots of kisses :D

I have to admit I'm not a fan of pink either ... I have a few sleepsuits that I got in the sales, but I've not brought any proper little outfits lol :blush:


----------



## lovie

i wish i was brave enough to buy baby stuff!! i have a bag full of stuff that my mum saved from my little sister but the way i feel she will be using that for her own baby before i do and shes 7 hehe x


----------



## lovie

juno.... happy :cry: and sad :cry:........


----------



## EmmyReece

lovie said:


> i wish i was brave enough to buy baby stuff!! i have a bag full of stuff that my mum saved from my little sister but the way i feel she will be using that for her own baby before i do and shes 7 hehe x

:hugs: 

if I get to a certain point and it's not happened I'll probably give it away or sell it on ebay


----------



## lovie

you'll get your BFP hun!!! i think im just scared someone might find that baby cloths and know we are ttc, the bathroom cubord full of opk's and hpt's might give it away tho hehe

x


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I get scared about people finding out too ... it's horrible, whenever I see certain family members they ask when we'll be having a baby, and I always end up lieing and saying it's not the right time for us yet :(


----------



## lovie

i say exactly the same! it doesnt seem to make them stop tho!


----------



## Traskey

D


----------



## EmmyReece

lovie said:


> i say exactly the same! it doesnt seem to make them stop tho!

very true ...

:hugs: at least when all of us ladies on this thread get our bfps we know that the little babba / babbas will be the most wanted and loved little babbas in the world because of how hard we've had to work for them :cloud9:


----------



## lovie

hi ladies:hugs: I hope everyone is having a good day! im having a confusing day:wacko: I woke up this morning and went to do my opk automatically, then i thaught "Amy what is the point you are just wasting them!" well I did it anyway, neverone to listen to my own advice! and I think that it came up as positive!! im on CD20 and my cycle can be as long as 33 days so maybe just maybe this is OV for me, I have not got any EWCM yet (apart from the bits around CD 16) I have tried to attach the pic do you think it looks +?

thank you ladies!! cyber hugs to all :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx
 



Attached Files:







033.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Tarkwa

If it's the top one *Lovie *then it looks like you might be O'ing later than you thought! That looks positive to me (more positive than my OPKs when I was O'ing!). My EWCM is REALLY eggy - I mean, *TMI ALERT*, you know when you crack a hens egg and you get the white gloop/albumen and there's always a really thick globby bit in there, well, that's what mine is like - was that what your CD16 CM was like? OMG...can't believe I actually asked someone what their vaginal discharge is like, but hey-ho, TTC will make you ask/do anything!!! I suggest you grab your BF when he gets home and give him a good seeing to :winkwink:. There can't be any harm in a little more :sex:, can there?! You know, just to make sure.

AFM, not quite brave enough to buy any baby stuff whatsoever. That outfit set was very cute *Emmy *(nothing wrong with a bit of pink if you ask me!). And I'm still confused as to what my body is doing; I had mild cramping pains this morning, a bit like when you get a heavy period. Temp was up even higher today :happydance: (36.99! highest of the three temps I took) so that has to be a good sign?! And my boobs did feel a tiny bit heavy when I took my bra off last night. Please God, let it be a good sign [-o&lt;
xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Hi ladies,

you mind if I join you? I only now realized what this thread was about! :dohh:

As you can see from my tickers (I hope! I just put them up) I have quite a bit of weight to lose and have been ttc for 14 months now. I've been losing weight since last summer, but gained quite a bit back during the holidays. :blush:

We'll be going in for all the infertility tests only after June, DH wants to wait till then, so I'm gonna try and lose all I can before that. 

Anyway, looking forward to talking to you all! It's great to find people who are in the same place.


----------



## EmmyReece

lovie that opk looks pretty positive to me, I'd get :sex: tonight ... extra good luck in catching the eggy :hugs:

Tarkwa it sounds like a very good sign to me :thumbup:

When everyone temps in the morning, how many do they take and which one do you record?

afm my temp majorly dropped this morning, well below my coverline, so am not sure what to think. I'm really crampy and my boobs are aching too :wacko:


----------



## lovie

Hi Strawberry :hi: your name is making me hungry hehe! welcome:hugs: well done on your weightloss so far! have you got any tips? Im looking forward to getting to know you better hun :)

thank you for your eyes Tarkwa! I thaught I could see a difference but I also thaught I might be going crazy! my ewcm has decreased the last year, i remember having lots more of it when I was younger, I didnt even know what it was but I noticed it. I really hope it will come back better as I lose weight. Im babysitting tonight so I hope my OH is still awake for a little bit of :sex:ing. TMI warnig! we did it last night and as I thaught my fertile chances were low now I let him decide how we did it, it kinda hurt my cervix ao I think maybe it was low as OV was coming... your temp is awsome! so close to 37!! I hope the cramping is your little bean getting all settled into your tum! FXing, on both hands for you lovely!!!

sorry to here your temp dropped emmy :hugs: I hope its just that the thermoniter wasnt working well, did you do it just the once? I have done it 3 times and got 3 different answere before.... crampy and boobd hurting could be great signs so try to keep up your amazing PMA missy!! 

tonight I am babysitting the most absolutly perfect little boy he is 2 and he makes me sooooo broody!!! hes so sweet he chats in english and swedish:baby:

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

well what it could be, (but am not getting my hopes up too much) is an implantation dip :blush: I've got an odd sensation in my tummy on the left, it's kinda like a pressure type feeling, does that make sense?

awwwww, hope you have fun babysitting tonight lovie :thumbup:

:hi: Strawberry, love your username :D good luck with the weight loss hun, you couldn't find a group of more supportive and lovely ladies :thumbup:


----------



## Tarkwa

Ah, Emmy, that doesn't sound good :(. Booooooo to the :witch:!! We want a BFP!

*I was looking up the stats on how long it takes to get PG and I found an article by NICE - Assessment and treatment for people with fertility problems which I think everyone should have a good read of. It let's you know what you are entitled to, what is not needed, how long things should take etc... I got it from the NHS website for how long does it usually take to get pregnant*

xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Thanks lovie! Meant to say but forgot that the opk looks positive to me too. So it's time to get busy. :thumbup: My cervix is always sore, esp during bd, whenever it's changing position. 

No tips for weightloss here I'm afraid, I'm struggling constantly myself. I try and limit my calories to about 1500-1700 per day, and work out at least 4-5 times a week. I either use my crosstrainer or do a dvd, such as zumba or really tough ones with Jillian Michaels etc. :bodyb:

Still I'm averaging about 6-8 lbs a month, at my weight it should be coming off faster! My thyroid has been checked, so I guess I just have a slow metabolism. :growlmad:


----------



## Tarkwa

Ah, just seen your post *Strawberry*! Welcome to Bellys to Bumps - they're a FABULOUS bunch on here and will make you feel right at home.

*Emmy*, I usually take three temps and chart the average. My avg this morning was 36.95 (36.99, 36.97 and 36.90). I'm not 100% sure of the temp charting (see my previous post with the articles - it says it is not reliable enough!) and given I get diff temps each time I take it, I do wonder how accurate you need to be!!! The biggest variance so far has probably been 0.15° or so, which isn't drastic, but might not be great when you are looking at such minor changes as predicting things like O'ing, implantation etc...
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

see, if I ever drop the thermometer mine always goes up lol ... what I might do next cycle (if I need to) is to try charting the average temp ...

I can't wait until this 2ww is over :rofl:


----------



## april05

Good Afternoon Ladies, :wave:

Sorry I havent been on in what seems like ages! PC at home playing up, so Im trying to catch up at work LOL. :comp:

Miss chatting to you all. :friends:

How are all the ladies in the 2ww getting on?

AF :witch: arrived on Saturday  I have been very emotional this month, we have our appointment with our new FS on 18th of Feb so I kinda had it in my head that I would be pregnant before I went to see her I havent stopped eating which isnt helping me as I really want to loose weight. I am my own worst enemy!! Im normally positive & up beat!! 

On a happier note my brother & his wife announced they were pregnant on Christmas day, they live in Germany so havent been able to congratulate them properly so I have booked flights over to them on 12th of March for 2 days, my little brother is coming with me. I thought to myself that if our new FS gives me meds, I could get pregnant & then wouldnt be able to fly, so I thought Id go see them before I get pregnant ( I hope my positive thinking works!). 

Pinkee, Emmy congrats on ur weight loss :thumbup:

Welcome Strawberry congrats on ur weight loss so far .

Weigh in this evening, even though Ive been bold & have AF Im still going.

Chat to you later ladies xxx

:hug:


----------



## Love2bamummy

Okay, so the weigh in didn't go as planned yesterday; I gained 1lb. :brat: I was absolutely gutted! But today is a new day, and the week starts from here. I feel absolutely great today, had to go to docs for the test that all us ladies dread, but I decided to give myself a little treat afterwards..... not chocolate either!! I got an eyebrow wax! :haha: I had to get weighed at the doctors, and on their scales I had lost the pound I gained,:happydance: (probably just a fluke), but that gave me a great feeling and the extra incentive to do well this week. I went to the gym for an hour, so I'm buzzing now! I think my face was brighter than the pink top I had on!! I'll be aching tomorrow though. :dance:

Quite embarrassing at the docs, was laid on the bed all ready, legs akimbo, with the nurse and her trainee doctor at the bottom talking her through the procedure, she puts the light on and they both start having a good look up my flue like I was some sort of museum exhibition! The nurse then says 'oh it looks like your halfway through your cycle' and pulls out the the little brush/scaper thing which had a trail of cm dangling from it, I was so embarrassed! :shy: Then she said 'Thank you for being so obliging!'. Like I had a choice! :tease:


----------



## Tarkwa

Love2bamummy said:


> The nurse then says 'oh it looks like your halfway through your cycle' and pulls out the the little brush/scaper thing which had a trail of cm dangling from it, I was so embarrassed! :shy: Then she said 'Thank you for being so obliging!'. Like I had a choice! :tease:

:rofl: That is SOOOOOOOO funny! Well, at least you might be O'ing if it was really eggy - you should have asked to have a proper look!!! :haha::haha:
xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

lol @ the ewcm at the dr's! At least you got evidence of actually having ewcm now! :laugh2:

Regarding temping, I take mine just once, and use that one. I've found that the next ones would be slightly higher, I assume it's because the tip of the therm is already slightly warm, or something. Plus my temps are fairly clear normally, so it doesn't matter that much to get an exact temp. 

I did have to get a new therm, my previous ones was starting to "like" certain temps. You know, it would change, but gave me certain temps like over and over - I'm sure my actual temp was pretty close to that, but it started annoying me! My temps pre-o are usually pretty stable, so that explains some of it. 

My charts are linked to my signature now, though probably not gonna temp after this cycle for a while, gonna try and obsess on ttcing a little less! And concentrate more on weight loss really. 

I know you all know each other, but would you mind giving me quick info on how you're all losing weight? And of course your ttc history if you want to, as well. =)


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi: Strawberry, I'm Emily, but most people call me Emmy.

I'm losing my weight on a weight management programme that the dr has put me on, I go to them every other week for weigh. The nurse has given me like a food programme to follow and just offers tips and advice as and when I need them.

Me and my oh (Chris) have been ttc on and off since May 2008 :)


----------



## Traskey

Afternoon ladies, my, you have been busy today :)

Emmy! I have a collie too. I've attached a piccy.

Welcome to Strawberry :howdy: :hi: You've done brilliantly with the weight loss so far, keep it up. To answer your question I am doing Weight Watchers, not very well at the moment, since Jan. We have male factor infertility and need IVF but I am too heavy for IVF on the NHS so we are out of luck. You need a BMI of under 30. 


Tarkwa, those signs are still looking good, so I have everything crossed. Emmy, you too! Lovie, that looks like a positive opk to me, get :sex:
Love2 :haha: at least you had a sense of humour about it. I rarely see any CM anymore, I think it's my age. April, welcome back! Hope the comp is fixed too and yay for sneaking on at work :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1347.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1261.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwwww those doggies are so cute :D

my hpts arrived in the post this morning, so they're here, ready to use ... can I last a bit longer before testing is the question :blush:


----------



## Traskey

:haha: try and last a bit longer Emmy. Seems a bit too early yet. It's SO tempting though, how sensitive are they?


----------



## Tarkwa

Hey *april*, long time no see! I'm sorry the wicked :witch: got you. Good luck with WI tonight. Good plan with flyng - I've heard it's not ideal to fly during first tri (though it didn't do my SIL/niece any harm). I'm thinking the same thing about my appt in a couple of weeks - I really wish I can cancel it because I'm PG!!! This 2WW is definitely the hardest so far. I just feel so much more in tune with my body now I think I understand what it's doing and I'm symptom spotting like crazy!! 

*Strawberry*, here's a quick run down on me (though my ticker probably gives lots away!).
I'm 31, DH 34. Met Nov 1999, married Nov 2007. TTC since June 2009 (we talked about it earlier in the year but I lost my job so timing was bad). I currently weigh 14st 10.5lbs and need to lose just over 1st to get a BMI under 30 in case I need treatment (i.e. IVF/IUI). I quit my last job back in May 2009 as I hated it, and when I left my weight was 16st 3lbs (I was comfort eating big time!). My heaviest weight was 17st 7lbs :blush:. I now have a new job (working part time from either home or the office - really flexible with great guys!) so am finding losing weight a bit better (but never easy!). I'm not following any plan, just trying to eat small amounts of yummy food (I cannot stomach slimming food - I just don't get it, sorry girls!) and trying to do more exercise (gym/swim). My clothes are fitting much better now (size 18 getting a bit loose, but 16's quite tight, unless they are really stretchy!). Ooh, and I'm just under 5'8" to put it into perspective, so I'm never EVER going to be a skinny size 8 as I have quite a large frame (and heavy bones too! I tell you they really are!).

*Emmy*, you are such an eager beaver :haha:! I think if you did a test now it would only disappoint because it is way too soon after O'ing. Let us know when you do, and post piccies if you need our eyes.

Am off to finish off dinner - the bolognese is in the fridge after being slow cooked for most of yesterday! I think I might make a lasagne. 
Might be on later...
xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Ooft my weigh in was tonight ladies and it really wasnt pretty. I wasnt suprised my a gain as i have been bad pretty much all week. 

Not goin to tell u just how bad the gain was just that it was BAD!!!

Tomorrow is a new week tho and i am determind i am goin to have a big number next week :) xxx


----------



## lovie

Hi all :) 

Love2bamummy I lol very much at your CM story! i agree its good to know you have a nice amount! You are really brave letting a trainee doctor watch, was it a man? I would be so she showing my lady bits to a guy, so silly I know and I really really need to get over when I get pregnant. I dont like it when they comment whilst doing the smear, the nurse who did mine said oh you are very tight!! I was like well im 25 and i havnt had any kids so I should bloody well hope so!! the nurse told a friend of mine that she was very wet, my friend is quite blunt and said to the nurs "I can asure you I am NOT enjoing this!!!" well done for the super gym workout, I am with you red face! I have really pale skin and just walking up the stairs makes me look like a tomato!

I hope you have a nice holiday april, I didnt know that you couldnt fly in the 1st tri!! I will have to get the boat back to the uk if I get a BFP!!

trasky what cute dogs!!

emmy how many HPT's have you got? do you do them with chris? in a way id prefere to do it with håkan (my boyfriend) but also I know this is going to sound increadably selfish but id want those few hours to let it sink in for me, then I could fully apreciate his reaction, also Id want to find a cute way of telling him hehe 

this is me so far strawberry, im 26 and I am english but im living in sweden with my boyfriend. we started TTC last may alltho due to me working in australia we have only been together and trying for 5 months (on my 6th cycle) i have dieting half heartedly since november (with a month and half break at christmas) so not alot of dieting at all!! I got back on the dieting waggon last monday, and im loving it! i weighed 227 pounds and now i weigh 221, so only 6 pounds in but I am determined this time!! I am a big worrier and i worry that I dont ovulate on time, i worry that my cycles are iregular 27-32 days, I worry that my weight means I wont conceive, so I am determind to do what I can to try and get my BFP, im trying to count caloris and excercise, mostly walking, but some iceskating... sorry about the legnth of my post!! 

hugs to all !! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lovie

awww lisa try to forget it. fx for a nice big number next week hun hugs :hugs:x


----------



## Tarkwa

Hey *Lisa *(love it!!! Must watch DD again soon), don't worry about this week, just put it behind you so you can concentrate on the next week and hitting those big numbers! :thumbup:

Everyone on here has such gorgeous pets: *Emmy *and *Traskey *with their collies, *Lisa *with her inquisitive pup, *Foxy *with her chilled out and super relaxed puss (I so want to rub his/her belly! Can't do that to my cat without hand being shredded!), *4maggies *and her pup. They all have such beautiful faces which say so much. *Traskey*, were those photos taken professionally in a studio?

I found my prescription for my orlistat - I think I might give in and get it :dohh:, just to get me down that last stone (if I need to do it after my FS appt - 2wks today). My mum is coming over tomorrow so I'll run it by her to get her feedback (my dad had these pills a few years ago).

*Lovie*, I understand what you said about wanting to take it in before saying anything to BF, but I have to do it when DH is there (not necessarily waiting outside the loo, but at least in the house!). He's away again for uni :cry: (hence my mummy coming to stay for a couple of days) so he won't be back until Sat night. I've got lots planned with my mum, mainly sorting through all my clothes (I have far too many, but I'm such a hoarder I struggle to get rid of stuff). Anything I'm not keeping I'll see if family want, then take anything that remains to the charity shop. I do worry about throwing out clothes that are too big for me now in case my weight goes up again (my weight does tend to yo-yo) but FX'd that doesn't happen! Unless of course it is from a HUGE belly :winkwink:!

xxx


----------



## Traskey

Well, i've been doing housework for 3 hours so that sure should have burnt off a few calories. Probably a good thing as I had a big lunch today. I was fed up of being starving by 4pm and it seemed to work. Let's just hope it doesn't make me gain or sts, it certainly stopped me snacking. 

Sorry about the gain Lisa, i'm sure you will have a better week this week :)


----------



## lovie

I have pet envy as well as dinner envy!!! 

I bet you miss you hubby when he is away tarkwa :hugs: I hope his studies finish soon? lovely for you to have your mum to stay! that wil keep your mind of everything im sure :) have fun sorting through your chloths, I hope you find some forgotten gems! xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Ok - sorry traskey this is copied & pasted from 35+ too tired to write again - 
Ok so I'm shattered - will come back & read everyone else's posts tomorrow - sorry I've been caught up in myself today.
So, went to the FS - I'd googled him earlier today & found this on his private patients site - Dr Nardo takes great pride in offering the highest standard of individualised sympathetic patient care - so I was hopeful that he wouldn't be horrible and rude and luckily he wasn't. He's arranged for me to have a load of blood tests - some I've had & others are new, DH is having another SA, he's said his swimmers would be fine for ISCI but I've got to lose a lot of weight before they can do that & time is not on our side. I knew all that so it wasn't a big surprise. 
The only thing I disagreed with was that he hinted that it might not be a good idea if we carried on ttc naturally as being overweight increases the risk of miscarriage - that seems crazy to me as I know othe women my size who have carried babies to term & whatever happens we'd have to face at the time.
Sorry this is very muddled - I'm trying to get it down before I fall asleep. Love to you all xx


----------



## lovie

good morning ladies !

Twinkle is sounds like a draining day at the FS :hugs: im glad that he seemed like a nice man. try to let his coments about TTC naturally wash over you, you know your own body, you know how strong you are. You are so right that many many many women much bigger than any of us on here give birth ever day to perfect babies. I have been peeking at this thread in the 2nd tri section https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/165711-plus-size-bump-pictures-34.html I think the women all look so beutifull with their pluss size bumps, and more importantly the babie that are now their avatar picturs all look perfect, healthy and happy! hugs to you hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Morning ladies,

Twinkle, I know that you were really worried about your FS appointment, so I was very glad to read that you weren't treated awfully! There really is no excuse for rudeness so I am happy you didn't get a nasty one. 

I have never heard of the fact that overweight/obese ladies shouldn't try to conceive naturally because of a higher risk of miscarriage. I read continuously that it affects conception but not that. I have to confess, as time is definitly not on my side for IVF I know we won't get help on the nhs so we are still trying for a baby naturally whilst there is still the smallest chance. 

Good luck with whatever you decide :hug:


----------



## EmmyReece

:cry:

I tested this morning, thought I could see something so posted a few pics in the gallery section

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/533324-7-dpo-too-early-pls-look-lol.html

And now I've got someone telling me it doesn't look like I've ovd, that it looks like its just happened yesterday / today :grr: No, "oh I can't see anything" or "good luck" just "Lookin at the few temps on ur chart i wouldnt say u were 7dpo.more like just ov"

If that's the case then I've missed ov this cycle as we haven't bd for a while :cry:


----------



## lovie

hia emmy :hugs: you tested how exciting!! are they wondfo tests? I cant see anything on my screan hun but that could well be because I have a laptop with a rubish screan and also because my eyes arn't so good at seeing things like that (I can't even read an opk never mind a hpt lol) dont listen to the lady about your OV you didnt ask her that so it isnt really any of her business, a lady told me on a post I made that I should TTC before my BMI was below 30... I didnt ask for her opinion on my weight but some people are just too "helpfull"

I personally think it is worthwhile to get a few extra BDing sessions in after OV "just in case" also so my boyfriend doenst think im using him as a sperm bank hehe (poor boy <3) maybe give chris an early valentines treat tonight to cover all bases. 

id say hold of for another couple of days with the hpt and hopefully your BFP is just around the corner :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Sorry, I feel a rant coming... :haha: I really hate it when drs are so down on us bigger ladies, regarding ttc or anything! One gyn really told me off about my weight, and I was only there for a pap smear and to get my bcp prescription renewed... It's one thing to explain the risks or difficulties we might have ttc/being pregnant because of the weight, it's totally another to be dismissive, lecture us, or in general treat us like we're a bit dumb! (Thinking of that one gyn of mine... still makes me fume!)

*lovie* - you're next door then, I'm in Finland! If you want to practise your Swedish, you can do it with me - though I have to say my Swedish isn't terribly good these days. 

*Emmy* :hugs: Your temp this morning was kinda low for a post-ovulation temp when combined with yesterday's dip, plus you haven't charted that long (to get a good idea of your pre-o and post-o temps), and you haven't marked your cm on many days, which is probably why that person thought you might not have ovulated when FF says. It's not always so clear cut, even when charting! As you yourself said, 7dpo is way early, so fx for a good strong second line a bit later on! =)

Do any of you plan for a higher calorie-day once in a while, just to sort of "confuse" your body into thinking there's more food coming and burn it off faster? lol I did that yesterday, and sometimes in the past I've had good results doing that. I don't mean eating heaps, I just mean not leaving a deficit for that day. Plus I did zumba (55 mins) and did 40 mins on my cross trainer later in the evening, feeling very proud of myself. :happydance: Let's just hope it shows on the scale. 

Cycle-wise I'm 9dpo and I have to say that boy do I hate this part of my cycle! I always, always get slightly hopeful, and then come crashing down a few days later. No matter how hard I try to tell myself it's been 14 months with bfn, why would this month be any different, I still get secretly hopeful... Especially during cycles like this one when my temps are nice and high - right before they start going down again, that is!

Sorry, looks like I'm being extra chatty today, hope you ladies don't mind!


----------



## EmmyReece

they're just 10 miu tests from ebay lol ... everyone else on there has been so lovely and a lady offered me lots of advice ... 

I'm gonna test once more this afternoon, see if I can hold it in longer and then wait a couple of days before testing again :thumbup:

roll on the end of this 2ww :rofl:


----------



## Traskey

I can't see anything on the tests Emmy, but it is still really early. Don't get downhearted, there is lots of time yet. I'm afraid I don't chart yet, so not really sure what I would be looking at regarding temperatures. 

:hug:


----------



## Tarkwa

*Emmy *hun - you gave in!!!! I'm afraid I can't see anything on these tests chick, so maybe leave it a few more days before trying again (try Sunday - I plan to test fmu). I know how hard it is with extremely long cycles like this, but we will get there.

I'm feeling like the :witch: might arrive any day now (and not my mother!). I really don't feel any different at all so think she might get me. I know some people don't get any symptoms, but I would have thought I would have something that made me think "Ooh, I might be PG!". The urologist that my DH saw said that girls 'just know', and I don't know :(. As I said above I'll wait for DH to get home and test on Sunday morning. I should be 12dpo by then.

Must go and do some work and household chores before my mummy gets here. I will try and log on again before then, but I may be out of action until Sat pm (unless I sneakily log on when I go to bed!). I'm not keeping this a secret from her, she just wouldn't understand why I need to talk to people online when I've got her! But she hasn't experienced the heartache we all have so that's why I need you ladies. :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Ok confession and follows on from Strawberry's comment. I had a bad day yesterday until DH came home :sex: By then it was too late to cook dinner so we were super bad and had a curry. I lost half a kilo :haha: Maybe there is something to using the extra points on WW and I haven't been eating enough.
 
Tarkwa, have a lovely time with your mum over the next few days. Try and sneak on as we will miss you!


----------



## lovie

trasky well done on half a kilo lost :happydance: and yay for curry... mmm I miss curry sooooo much it isnt the same in Sweden! 

Tarkwa have a lovely time with your mum! we will miss you! I have heared that women just know they are pregnant but I think the problem for me is that I know im pregnant every month and then mis witchy comes:growlmad: everything I have read says that PMS symptoms and v-early preg symptoms feel the same I cant wait to find out if it is true!

emmy best of luck for this afternoon I will be thinking of you hun :hugs:

wow im so excited that you are in finland strawberry!!! are you finish? I visited finland just before christmas with my little sister (she is 7) and cousin and OH we went to ylläs... (bad spelling sorry:blush:) and stayed in the ice hotel there and we also got to mean the "real" fatrher christmas,and go on a reindeer ride and husky ride it was amazingly magical. which bit of finland are you based in? 

xxxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: thank you so much everyone for looking ... I dont mind so much that its not showing properly, and I know its very early ... I just felt a bit stupid after certain comments :(

:hugs: Tarkwa I really hope the :witch: doesn't arrive before 12 dpo, and keeping everything crossed that you get a bfp on sunday :hugs: hope you have a nice time with your mummy, hope you get to sneak on, we'll miss you :hugs:

Traskey well done on your weight loss hun :hugs: half a kg is still really good, my nurse says slow and steady wins the race as we're less likely to put it back on :thumbup:


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*Traskey* good on you for the half a kilo! :thumbup:

*Tarkwa* I think the urologist's comment was plain stupid, not everyone feels anything at all in early pregnancy! Most symptoms would be due to progesterone anyway, at first, and we all get that after ovulation! I had real bad "pregnancy" symptoms when I was on progsterone after ovulation, including nausea, VERY sore boobs (still get that without the progesterone, some cycles at least) etc. 

*lovie* - you spelled Ylläs just right. Funny you should ask, I live quite close to where you visited, in Northern Finland. And yeah, I'm finnish. =) It's cool that you came to Finland, and especially to Lapland where I live! Funny we should "meet" on a ttc board.


----------



## Traskey

I am off for my progesterone blood test tomorrow morning before work. That'll be fun, I am not a fan of needles so I just look away. I had one done a couple of months back but they want to do another one. If we don't get lucky this month then it's another blood test day 2-4 and the HSG. Not looking forward to that one!

I had scrambled egg for lunch and it's kept me full for ages :)


----------



## lovie

best of luck for tomorrow trasky! I hope this is your lucky month and you wont need to go back in for more tests :hugs: was the scrambled egg with toast or by itself? my brother is very into being thin and he tells me that protein will make me feel full for longer but im not sure, I think a big bowl of pasta will make me feel full for longer hehe!

emmy did you do another test this afternoon? I hope you are your usual PMA self (you inspire me with all your PMA it rubs of on me thank you so much:flower:) never let any coments make you feel stupid hun :hugs:

strawberry I am so excited that you live in finland!! I can moan about the snow with you hehe, altho im sure you have 10x as much snow as us! how funny that we met on an online forum when I visited so close to where you live! do you live above the arctic circle? when we were there the sun never rose it was an amazing experience but it must be hard when it is an every day thing? my OH's parents live in Boden (north of sweden) so we visit a couple of times a year, id love to live in boden because the house prices are so much cheaper than stockholm, hes not sure I could cope with that much cold tho hehe. trevligt att träffas! :happydance:

today I did something a little naughty, I baught some baby cloths! I know I said I wouldnt but I was in a 2nd hand shop looking for some iceskates for my sister(legitimatly being in the childrens section!) and saw such a cute babygrow and top I had to buy them!! 

I hope everyones day has gone well! hugs to all!! :hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

lovie said:


> emmy did you do another test this afternoon? I hope you are your usual PMA self (you inspire me with all your PMA it rubs of on me thank you so much:flower:) never let any coments make you feel stupid hun :hugs:

I didn't test again in the end ... I didn't want to set myself up for a huge fall :dohh:

But, I do have some news. I've decided that after next cycle, I'l be taking a few months break from ttc and will be concentrating on my weight loss. My nurse has referred me for a scheme called Exercise for Life and the lady has been in touch and she is sending me some leaflets out for some extra information, but one thing she has said which is quite exciting is that they're looking at getting a slot for an exercise session in the pool :happydance: ...

https://www.ceredigion.gov.uk/index.cfm?articleid=6690

I'm full of pma and I know that if this cycle or next cycle doesn't work then I'll still be able to work towards getting myself a little babba :thumbup: I'm just in the process of finding myself a sports bra (which seemed impossible for a while) and a proper pair of trainers :D

Good luck for tomorrow Traskey, and scramble eggs for lunch sound yummy, am so glad they kept you full up for longer :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh and lovie I think it's brill that you got a little something from the second hand shop :thumbup:


----------



## lovie

emmy that is great new about the excersise for life programe! I bet you will have great fun :) I think you made the right choice to wait for testing, I mean if you are going to have a BFP this month it wont go anywhere in a couple of days. shopping for any bra in my life is a NIGHTMARE!! I have like comody big boobs :( My sister said to me when she was about 3 "amy those boobies are TOO big for you!!!" I was like thank you "-" I hope you find a sports bra, for those of us "gifted" in the chest area it is a definate must I think! the only sport I have found that I enjoy and that doesnt hurt my boobs is cycling, I cant wait for spring to come so I can get my bike out!! 

I made a little journal its only early days yet there isnt a lot in it but here is the link if anyone fancies a look 

xxx


----------



## lovie

forgot the link silly me! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/533814-amys-ttc-weightloss-journal.html#post9108084


----------



## Traskey

Emmy ~ that sounds really positive and good fun! Should help speed up the weight loss process too. I am so glad for you :hugs: Good luck finding that sports bra. I wish I was gifted in the chest department but alas I am not. I can never find bras either but that's because they expect someone buying a 40/42 to be a D+ (I wish). Keep up that PMA girlie :)

Lovie ~ cool on the journal. I shall come and stalk :haha: like I do on Emmy's. Yay for baby shopping, I am sure it was a seriously cute outfit. I have to confess I don't have any bits at all but I like buying them for all my godchildren, cousins and niece and nephews.


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm feeling really positive about it all ... I managed to find a sports bra in the end so have ordered that, along with a pair of tracksuit bottoms and a t shirt, and I'm going to have a look at some proper trainers on monday :thumbup:

I've had another e-mail back from the lady who runs this scheme and they're just trying to find a time now when the schools don't use the pool, which I'm really hoping will be soon :happydance:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello all, managed to lose 1.5 pounds this week - that's what a weekend with a skinny person does for you! Maybe we should all be assigned a really picky eater to go round with us all day??
Emmy - the exercise for life thing sounds really good - let us know how it goes on. :happydance:
Traskey - I had to visit the bloodsuckers today - will be thinking about you tomorrow. :pop:
Hey Scandinavian ladies - I want to be there!
Tarkwa, April and anyone else I've missed :hugs:
On the underwear issue - my gripe is that they never cater for those of us who are pear shaped - I'm a 40G but can never get nice matching bra & pants sets as the bottom halves never go up to my size!


----------



## lovie

fab loss twinkle!! :happydance: great idea about alocating fussy eaters to people TTLW! 

you probably dont want to be in stockholm today twinkle we had about 30CM of snow over night and im supposed to walk 5km to college on an uncleared path! I think im going to cheat and take the train if they are still running!

ihope the bloods went ok for you twinkle yesterday, an i hope they go well today trasky!

emmy i want to join excersise for life too would be so fun to have some workout buddies! 

I baught a different type of pomalo (red pomalo) and it was yuk!! the nice ones are the honey pomalos, so I baught one of thse and it is a yummy breakfast! :)

:hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## Bagpuss31

Hi Ladies

I hope you don't mind me joining in! I have been TTC #1 since January 2010, and recently went to my GP for help, I am 5ft 7" and weigh 16 stone 5lb (having lost 19lb since January) we had all the tests done and everything is OK, my cycles are regular like clock work 28 days, the firtility clinic will not even entertain checking my tubes until my BMI is below 35!! GUTTED!! 

Anyway as much to the clinics disgust I decided to put TTC on hold and start the Cambridge Diet, it is fantastic I have lost 19lb in 3 weeks and feel great!!

I just wondered if anyone had any experience with Clear Blue Fertility monitors as so far to date I have only been going by my Ovulation pains as my fertile time and have never used anything like this!

Any advice???

I really hope you all get your bundles of joy really soon!! xxxx :hugs:


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*emmy* the exercise for life thing sounds real good, let us know how it goes! :thumbup:

Great loss, *twinkle*! :flower:

*lovie* I actually live just a tiny bit below, or south of the arctic circle, but yeah we do have a lot of days where the sun barely comes up at all during the day, in winter. But on the other hand we have days when the sun doesn't practically go down at all during summer, so it's not that bad! You do get used to it, really. =)

I started my own journal too, so feel free to stalk me if you'd like. My Journal

Again proud of my exercise yesterday, first did a short kettlebell training session, 20 mins, and then did an hour on my cross trainer later in the evening! Yay. :happydance: This exercise thing is good, but sometimes (like last night) I almost feel as if I'm punishing my body for not doing what I want it to do. Making it sweat and "suffer" since it's not getting pg! Anyone else ever feel like that?

My temp went down today as expected, so af should arrive in a few days. As always. I'm thinking of not temping, and possibly not even doing opks next cycle, as it seems that cm is quite enough to tell when I ovulate, more or less, and I'm starting to feel so bad about it all that I need a break.

edit. Welcome, bagpuss, I'm pretty new here myself. I've never used a monitor, so can't help you there, I'm afraid!

Also meant to say in regards to sports bras, that having finally found one that actually supports my boobs (38f/ff) is making exercise so much more enjoyable, so it really is worth the effor to find one that suits you! Mine has underwires, which most sports bras don't, and that seems to be the key to making them firm enough to give me the support I need. Usually with bras I have trouble finding ones that suit me, because for me the cup size should really be even bigger than the ff, but the bigger cup gets too wide and starts poking me in the armpits! It should only be "deeper", not wider, so I hardly ever have a bra that fits me perfectly, usually it's always a bit snug in the cup.


----------



## Bagpuss31

I feel like my body is punishing me!! Its not letting me have my BFP because I've abused it for so long eating bad and getting fat!!!!! mean while everyone I seem to know is pg!! I just can't stop asking myself WHY ME!!


----------



## lovie

Hi bagpuss:hi: this is a great place to share our TTC and weightloss journys the ladies are the best you can get! wow 19 pounds in 3 weeks that is AMAZING!!! I have heared of the cambridge diet but I dont know much about it can you fill us in? you must be getting close to your bmi of 25? I dont know about the moniters I use OPK's only, I know some one does from bellies to bumps, I think it is tarkwa shes offline till sunday tho, but ask her when shes back :) 

hi strawberry :) Im going to go and peak at your journal in a min :) when I excersise (mostly walking or ice skating) i start to imagine that im walking/skating towards my baby, it makes me go faster!! im thinking of making a compilation of baby based songs on my i-phone to inspire me even more! we visited rovaniemi on our way home from finland (driving to sweden) we loved the reindeer just hanging out by the road, we had the most amazing holiday I cried when it was over!! I am looking forward to my first trip to boden in the summer this year to experience allmost compleat lightnes! do you see the northern lights often? we didnt see them when we were there but my OH has seen them before and says they are magical. you are so lucky to live in such a special place!! 

xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

twinkle :happydance: yay for the weight loss hun, I love your idea about allocating us someone who's a fussy eater :thumbup:

:hi: bagpuss, so sorry the fertility clinic won't consider checking things out until you've lost weight ... I don't understand sometimes why they won't run tests because of weight, treatment is different, but it's still frustrating :grr:

strawberry - this is the bra I went for in the end

https://www.crazyclearance.co.uk/sh...=KC827&pdBoUid=3427&lpgUid=#colour:1904,size:

glad to see you're pushing yourself with exercise :thumbup: so sorry that you're expecting af hun :hugs:

lovie - what's a pomalo hun? :blush:

as for me, I'm feeling pretty positive, my temp went up slightly this morning, but there's still time for it to go down :rofl:

I'm having trouble finding plus size clothes that I can wear to the gym and not look like an unfashionable lump :dohh: it seems to me that no where seems to cater for ladies who are above size 24 and want to look half decent at the gym :rofl: 

these are the trainers that I'm hoping my mum will get me for my birthday, either that or lend me the money for so that I can get them ordered :blush:

https://www.sportsdirect.com/nike-air-viturin-mens-139112?colcode=13911230

EDIT - I'm dying for this exercise for life scheme to start, gym on a monday and tuesday, maybe fit in a couple of swims a week ... I just need to get motivated and get started on it, going to ask my nurse to chase up my referral on tuesday when I go for weigh in


----------



## lovie

hia emmy :)

a pomalo is a big orange/grapefruit type fruit, that are a little bitter but i think really tasty!! 

defiantly a great idea to chase up the excersise for life scheam, its fantastic that you are so motivated! i really struggle to find thins to wear to excersise as alot of my weight is on my legs, so my legs just end up looking like rhino legs! id love to wear legging but i think not for a good few months yet!

hopefully that temp stays up! so excited for you xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

oooohhhhh I might have to try one of them :D

we don't have much room here, so anywhere that means I can get out, exercise and work towards my dream is going to be quite high on my priorities list :happydance:

I'm very, very excited ... one of the sets I ordered off ebay arrived today ... a little vest saying "my mummy is yummy" and a sleepsuit saying "my daddy rocks" ... they're in fantastic condition, I'm so pleased with them :cloud9:


----------



## Bagpuss31

Hi Lovie, the Cambridge Diet consists of Porridge, Milk shakes and Bars, it sounds gross and the 1st week is tough but well worth it! You have 3 Cambridge products a day and drink around 2-3 litres of water and the weight falls off! You can do various stages of the diet I am doing the worst one and not eating any food at all, but you can have one meal a day also if thats easier. I've srtuggled with my weight pretty much all my life as I LUUURVE food, and have tried every diet going, this one is the best one I've done so far and doesn't really cost all that much (between £1.80 and £2 per meal) especially if you think how much you spend on groceries. They have a web site, go and have a look see what you think, I know it might not be for everyone, but for me the clinic have told me its more than likely my weight thats preventing me from being pregnant as I don't have symptoms of anything else so the quicker it comes off the better! I would warn you though if you do find out you are pg on the diet you must come off it straight away!

I'm living in hope that I won't have to ever go back to the fertility clinic but come another stone I will be able to and then might be able to find out why its not happening!

I don't understand why they blame weight for not conceiving as my cycles are like clockwork every 28 days and I am ovulating every month so surely that is enough to conceive!!


----------



## EmmyReece

Bagpuss31 said:


> I don't understand why they blame weight for not conceiving as my cycles are like clockwork every 28 days and I am ovulating every month so surely that is enough to conceive!!

It sometimes feels like they're looking for an easy excuse, "oh they're fat that must be why it's not happening for them" sort of thing :( 

Luckily though my dr has been absolutely fantastic, I really can't fault her. I've known her since I was about 8 or 9 years old. She's put me on this weight management thing, and it has definitely improved my cycles and she says any tests or anything she can do before putting me over to the fs she will do. 

Little update from me, I'm a very happy girly because I've ordered my trainers, so that means as soon as the referral finally gets processed I can get started. I've decided that I'm going to do the gym sessions on a monday and a tuesday, then when they get aqua fit sorted I'll do them too, and then I'll probably fit in a couple of normal swim sessions each week too :thumbup:


----------



## NGRidley

Hi ladies!!!
I would like to join :)

I am Nikisha, 26 years old from Ontario Canada. DH and I have been TTC since July 2009. I was diagnosed with PCOS in May 2010. Started taking metformin in November (or early December) 2010. We are now waiting for a referral to see an FS.

I currently weight 270lb (122.5kg/19stone4) and size 20US (approx 22UK).

I have lost weight before on weight watchers and was very successful (down to 220lb size 14) but I am finding it very hard this time.

Coming off BCP I gained 40lbs almost instantly, because of the PCOS and it really sucks because it makes it so much harder to lose weight.

My doctor has been really great about it. Mentioned losing 10 or so pounds but never equating my infertility with my weight alone. Never made me feel horrible about it.

I hope to start getting back into a routine to lose some weight in hopes that it will help me conceive. I have already lost almost 20lb since August so its a start


----------



## Lisa84

*Bagpuss* I have thought about doing that diet or something like lighter life but read it can mess up your cycles so didn't want to risk it. Well done on the 19lbs that is fantastic!!

*NGRidley* I also have PCOS and as soon as i came off the pill gained loads of weight really really quickly. People were shocked saying that the pill usually makes you gain weight so i had to explain that the pills lessens the side effects of PCOS. Have you tried Slimming world. I don't know much about weight watchers but i know that i can combine SW with the low GI diet really well xxx


----------



## BranDivah

Hey ladies...

Well...I've been bad. I fell hard off the wagon...haven't done a damn thing lately...not working eating bad...haven't been checking in here...
Someone slap my hand...I need some motivation...seriously


----------



## lovie

hia NGridley, great to meet you!:hugs: you will love it here, we are all working towards the same thing! well dont on the 20 pounds lost allready :happydance: 

I love your name choices Brandiva! especially Jude Anthony :flower:

Emmy glad your sleepsuit has arived, was that the one you put the link up of? aqua fit sounds perfect, I like being in the water but im really not great at swimming so dont enjoy doing legnths, but movement in water is so good as a workout!

the cambridge diet sounds great, I dont think I could cut out normal food tho, one of the things I love about being on a diet is the pleasure I get out of eating food! usually i need to eat high fat high suger to get enjoyment out of food, chrisps, sweets, cheese etc but when im dieting i really really enjoy a tomato or a orange or a cracker with ham.... what I need is a super market that doesnt have a chrisp section (or a sweet section)! so glad you are loosing weight fast on it tho, I wish I had your will power!

it seems like everyone has really different experiences with their doctors, some seem really supportive and understanding and others seem like B¤%&#¤ds. I am so scared to go to hte doctor even for a checkup because I know they will tell me I am overweight. I went to the nurse for a smear last year but before then I hadnt been to the doctor for more than 10 years. Im really frightened that they will just tell me I need to lose weight if I need to go to them if we dont get our BFP in the next few months. it is part of my motivation, BMI of 30 by september! it makes me so angry because as you said bagpuss your cycle and OV are perfect so why should your weight effect you? throughout history curvy women have been fertility symbols, there is no chance of a baby getting stuck in my pelvis my hips are nice and big hehe!

hi to everyone else :flower:

hugs to you all, :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

NG - glad you've got a nice doctor - that always helps!
Bran - loving slap for you! :awww:
Emmy - woohoo for good trainers!
Strawberry - well done on the exercise - you've motivated me - did 45 mins on the wii fit - thought my legs were going to drop off!
Bagpuss - the others are right - I think they do just blame weight when they don't have answers!


----------



## Traskey

Evening ladies :flower:

Well, the weigh in was as I suspected, I only lost a pound this week. However, I did do my measurements and since I started WW 5 weeks ago I have lost 4cm off my waist, 3cm off my hips, 5cm off my bust (boooo, it's too small already!) and 2cm off my thighs :happydance:

DH and I have rejoined the gym to try and shift more pounds faster. We were members until the summer but got lazy so stopped going. We ummed and ahhhed about whether to do this. The money could go to the IVF we need, but without losing some more weight we won't get IVF at all. We spoke to a private clinic and they said they need the BMI under 35 (as opposed to the nhs 30). My BMI is 37.6 so I have a way to go yet. So, we've decided to rejoin the gym and hope we can get the weight down, then try to find the IVF money. 

Bloods were fine today. Read the letter from the FS whilst in the docs as she had it on the screen during my appointment. It said about the tests, acknowledged that I was doing WW and trying hard to lose weight, but reitterated that without the BMI under 30 there would be no IVF (even though we needed it). So, ploughing on with the diet!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
:howdy: :hi: WELCOME to Bagpuss and NGRidley. Everyone here is very friendly and supportive. I wanted to do the Cambridge diet or Lighter Life but am giving WW a go first so it doesn't affect my fertility. Good luck on your weight loss journey!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Welcome back Bran Divah, it's ok to fall off the wagon, as long as you hop back on. 

Twinkle, hope your bloods were ok yesterday! Next ones for me are the CD2-4 ones and the hsg (blech)

Emmy, good trainers :) I need to get a sports bra too! I have some nice fitness wear from Fashion World. They do Reebok etc up to a size 30 but it's not the cheapest. They do their own range too though. 

Strawberry, that's an awesome amount of exercise, well done!

Lovie, 30cm!!!!!!!!! Eeek. That's a LOT of snow. I wouldn't want to walk in that lot either. Hope the trains were running. 

Bagpuss, I use OPK and a Clearblue Fertility Monitor as I hardly have any cm so can't use that to tell when ovulation is. I find them extremely useful and would recommend them if you feel it would help you. You can get cheap opk from eBay and Amazon or pick up the CBFM. 

Hope I havent missed anyone out!

:hug:


----------



## twinkle1975

Traskey - at least it was 1 in the right direction!!


----------



## lovie

well done on all those CM's lost trasky! you are going to have to go shopping for new chloths soon! and a pound lost is great!:thumbup: great news on joining the guy, its really nice that you and your hubby can do it together! a BMI of 35 isnt far off hun, how many pounds to go for you till you are BMI 35? you should get a little ticker just for that amount, I allways think its a good idea to plan weightloss in little steps... if I put my goal weight as my BMI 25 I will just be too disheartened! glad to here the bloods were good :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Thanks Twinkle, after 3 weeks of sts I was grateful for any loss, regardless of how small!

Good question Lovie, a loss of 18 lbs will take me under 35. I agree small targets are good, otherwise the thought of 50lbs just to get me to overweight would be ARGH!


----------



## lovie

only 18 pounds to go is so close! the time will fly especially with all that working out with your hubby... just make sure you dont let him get to tired to do the BD I read somewhere that keeping BDing regular is good for men, geting rid of the old spermies so they can grow new ones... anyone else heared this?


----------



## EmmyReece

lovie said:


> only 18 pounds to go is so close! the time will fly especially with all that working out with your hubby... just make sure you dont let him get to tired to do the BD I read somewhere that keeping BDing regular is good for men, geting rid of the old spermies so they can grow new ones... anyone else heared this?

yeah I've heard this :thumbup:

yay for losing weight Traskey hun :happydance: and for all those cms, I think a new wardrobe might be in order soon :D

I'm having an off night food wise ... it's been a stressful afternoon, so I'm going to have some choccy and some pringles :blush:


----------



## lovie

i hope your not too stressed emmy hun :hugs: im going to have a mojor cheat and have a glass of vino tonight, :wine: i have decided not to worry abut drinking once a week before i get my BFP, this TTC could go on for ages I dont want to give up everything! 

im going away next saturday so i wont be able to make my tuesday weigh in )i only do it at home so no big deal) so what i think i will do is do a weigh in on a friday instead, makes sence end of the week, if i loose i can celebrate with a glass of wine hehe. so i'll go get my scales out.

pringles and choccy.... emmy i wanna be at your house!! xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

just family being a pain in the backside lol ... 

I feel really bad having choccy and pringles, but I think it's gonna be an early night and a slob out with some girly dvds lol

hope you enjoy your glass of vino lovie :thumbup: and yep weighing on friday sounds like a good idea :D


----------



## lovie

im here if you wanna talk about pain in the bum familes hun,:hugs: girly dvd's sound like a great idea, i might convince my BF to join me and do the same :) 

I lost 2 pounds, im losing weight less quickly than last week but i did expect that, my body isnt that kind to me to let me continue to loose it fast.

the wine is tasting goooood, those 2 pounds will probably be right back on my tummy by tomorrow lol 

hugs to you all :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: 2 lbs is fab hun considering its not been a full week since you did your last weigh in :D


----------



## Traskey

Yay, well done on 2lbs Lovie, that's great! I love WI on a Friday because if I am bad at the weekend and slip up I have a whole 5 days to fix it :haha:

Enjoy the wine :)

Emmy, I am sorry you are having a stressful day with family :( I hope you have a better evening :hugs:


----------



## NGRidley

Lisa84 said:


> *NGRidley* I also have PCOS and as soon as i came off the pill gained loads of weight really really quickly. People were shocked saying that the pill usually makes you gain weight so i had to explain that the pills lessens the side effects of PCOS. Have you tried Slimming world. I don't know much about weight watchers but i know that i can combine SW with the low GI diet really well xxx

I have not tried SW.... not even sure what it is. I have tried the low GI diet. I didnt lose much on it but it did make me feel a lot better in general. I need to try it again for a long period of time, but motivation is needed.




BranDivah said:


> Hey ladies...
> 
> Well...I've been bad. I fell hard off the wagon...haven't done a damn thing lately...not working eating bad...haven't been checking in here...
> Someone slap my hand...I need some motivation...seriously

*SLAP!!!!!!!!!!!!*
hows that?
I hear ya with the motivation



Traskey said:


> Evening ladies :flower:
> 
> Well, the weigh in was as I suspected, I only lost a pound this week. However, I did do my measurements and since I started WW 5 weeks ago I have lost 4cm off my waist, 3cm off my hips, 5cm off my bust (boooo, it's too small already!) and 2cm off my thighs :happydance:
> 
> DH and I have rejoined the gym to try and shift more pounds faster. We were members until the summer but got lazy so stopped going. We ummed and ahhhed about whether to do this. The money could go to the IVF we need, but without losing some more weight we won't get IVF at all. We spoke to a private clinic and they said they need the BMI under 35 (as opposed to the nhs 30). My BMI is 37.6 so I have a way to go yet. So, we've decided to rejoin the gym and hope we can get the weight down, then try to find the IVF money.
> 
> Bloods were fine today. Read the letter from the FS whilst in the docs as she had it on the screen during my appointment. It said about the tests, acknowledged that I was doing WW and trying hard to lose weight, but reitterated that without the BMI under 30 there would be no IVF (even though we needed it). So, ploughing on with the diet!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> :howdy: :hi: WELCOME to Bagpuss and NGRidley. Everyone here is very friendly and supportive. I wanted to do the Cambridge diet or Lighter Life but am giving WW a go first so it doesn't affect my fertility. Good luck on your weight loss journey!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

THANKS :)

Awesome job at the cm's lost!!!
I hate that doctors base things off of BMI because they are NOT accurate. They do not take body shape into account. My doctor agrees with me that my body cant be a BMI of 26 which is deemed as "the healthy BMI"


----------



## Traskey

NGRidley said:


> I hate that doctors base things off of BMI because they are NOT accurate. They do not take body shape into account. My doctor agrees with me that my body cant be a BMI of 26 which is deemed as "the healthy BMI"

Oh, I think I LIKE your doctor :thumbup: I have to confess I can't imagine myself weighing what WW say is my goal weight. 10 stone something (about 150 lbs). I have always been overweight and I can't even visualise thin!


----------



## NGRidley

Traskey said:


> NGRidley said:
> 
> 
> I hate that doctors base things off of BMI because they are NOT accurate. They do not take body shape into account. My doctor agrees with me that my body cant be a BMI of 26 which is deemed as "the healthy BMI"
> 
> Oh, I think I LIKE your doctor :thumbup: I have to confess I can't imagine myself weighing what WW say is my goal weight. 10 stone something (about 150 lbs). I have always been overweight and I can't even visualise thin!Click to expand...

with WW I am supposed to be like between 135-165 ish lbs.... not possible.
When I was 17 in highschool and playing sports 7 days a week on the basketball and volleyball team, and walking EVERYWHERE I was 180lb.

But WW does allow you to get a doctors note to change your goal weight


----------



## twinkle1975

Mmm - just popped in to say on your recommendations I tried the ww low fat cream - we had it with peaches and 3 mini meringues (only 1 point for 3!) yummy!


----------



## BranDivah

NGRidley said:


> BranDivah said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies...
> 
> Well...I've been bad. I fell hard off the wagon...haven't done a damn thing lately...not working eating bad...haven't been checking in here...
> Someone slap my hand...I need some motivation...seriously
> 
> *SLAP!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> hows that?
> I hear ya with the motivationClick to expand...

Lol...YAY You're here tooooo!!!:happydance:


----------



## zowiey

Good morning!

I got weighed on Thursday and stayed the same, I'm a little annoyed with myself, but am now super determined to loose more this week, I only have about 7 weeks until fs appt, so need to get my fat ass in gear!

We have almost finished the bedroom, just have the mammoth task of combining 2 wardrobes into 1! Eeek! I will be around more once that's done! Can't wait!

xx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Wow ladies, you've been writing a lot!

*lovie* well done on the 2lbs! 

*Traskey* well done on the cms (if I didn't say that before, hard to keep track!). 

I don't really have an official weigh-in day, I just weigh in when I feel like it, try not to do it more often than once a week, but sometimes I do. I just don't mark down if it's a gain, since I've noticed that it screws up my motivation too badly - I just mark down my weight next time it's a loss. Perhaps cheating myself a bit, but of course if I do gain, I look back to see if there's something I could have done better. Usually there's really no explanation for it, which is why I find it so unmotivating! :growlmad: I often get a loss of 2-3lbs only to get a gain of 1lb soon after that, for no good reason. 

Yesterday was a no-exercise day for me as I had a reflexology session and you're not supposed to do vigorous exercise after it. Today I think it's Jillian Michaels, I struggle with her dvds a lot but I do so much better than I did at the beginning that it feels great! And after her 'No more trouble zones' I'm always sore, a good sign. :happydance:

Any of you read Jillian Michaels' book 'Boost your metabolism'? I very much recommend it, it's all about how modern life with all its chemicals may be the reason so many of us are struggling with our weight - and I also keep thinking about fertility! So many of the chemicals in food additives, plastics, etc affect the way our hormones work. I'm not sure I take all that she says in that book at face value, but I am trying to cut out most unnecessary chemicals from my and dh's life, thinking that it can't hurt. Anyway, sorry to go on and on, just interested to hearing your opinions on it if you're read it! 

Am not a Jillian Michaels fan even if this is starting to sound like it :haha:, she's too 'in your face' for my liking, but she does have some good workouts and the book I really like.


----------



## NGRidley

BranDivah said:


> NGRidley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BranDivah said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies...
> 
> Well...I've been bad. I fell hard off the wagon...haven't done a damn thing lately...not working eating bad...haven't been checking in here...
> Someone slap my hand...I need some motivation...seriously
> 
> *SLAP!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> hows that?
> I hear ya with the motivationClick to expand...
> 
> Lol...YAY You're here tooooo!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

yuppers I am!! un-motivated as ever.....so thought this could help. Others in my situation :)


----------



## EmmyReece

*zowiey* - it sounds like you're getting lots done :thumbup:

*strawberry* - I haven't heard of that book hun, but I might get it to read at some point :D 

*twinkle* - glad you enjoyed the ww cream :D

afm - I'm feeling loads better after my pig out last night (I really must do something to try and keep myself from comfort eating :dohh: ) But I have started the day on a good note, I've had my lemon juice and water, then scrambled egg on toast, and still got a banana and a yoghurt to go lol

my temp dipped this morning so I think I might be out for this cycle. I don't mind too much to be honest as it means I'll just get started on my weight loss motivation plan. my trainers should arrive today too, I checked the tracking number and they're at my local depot yay :happydance:


----------



## Traskey

Morning all,

WW tripped me up this morning! I had 2 bagels, as they said they were 2 points on the packet and when i entered them online it told me they were 4 of the new pro points. Bad WW, so now will have to cut back the rest of the day. 

Zowiey ~ Glad the decorating is going well. With the amount of work you've done you must have burned off loads of calories :) Good luck getting 2 wardrobes into 1!

Twinkle ~ I am not a regularly pudding eater, but the meringues and ww cream with fruit is a nice one :)

I have not heard of Jillian Michaels but will look her up next time I am in the library. I think someone else here does her dvd. I have a load of housework to do today, the EEC washing mountain to tackle and then hopefully off for a swim at the gym.


----------



## EmmyReece

:trouble: naughty ww Traskey, hopefully cutting back for the rest of the day isn't too much of a pain in the backside


----------



## Traskey

Morning Emmy, I am glad you are feeling better than yesterday :hugs: I am sorry about the temp dip, you might not be out yet though, but if you are then you have a very positive attitude towards it :) Is Chris being more normal today?


----------



## NGRidley

EmmyReece said:


> afm - I'm feeling loads better after my pig out last night (I really must do something to try and keep myself from comfort eating :dohh: ) But I have started the day on a good note, I've had my lemon juice and water, then scrambled egg on toast, and still got a banana and a yoghurt to go lol
> 
> my temp dipped this morning so I think I might be out for this cycle. I don't mind too much to be honest as it means I'll just get started on my weight loss motivation plan. my trainers should arrive today too, I checked the tracking number and they're at my local depot yay :happydance:

glad you are feeling better today.



Traskey said:



> Morning all,
> 
> WW tripped me up this morning! I had 2 bagels, as they said they were 2 points on the packet and when i entered them online it told me they were 4 of the new pro points. Bad WW, so now will have to cut back the rest of the day.
> 
> I have not heard of Jillian Michaels but will look her up next time I am in the library. I think someone else here does her dvd. I have a load of housework to do today, the EEC washing mountain to tackle and then hopefully off for a swim at the gym.

the points on the bagels were most likely old plan...that sucks!

Jillian Michaels is one of the trainers on The Biggest Loser (US)


----------



## lovie

hia ladies :)

good morning and happy weekend!!! 

just catching up on the posts from last night, ngridley and trasky i so agree, my target weight is between 8 stone 5 and 10 stone 6, (bmi 20-25) I dont think that this is ever going to happen, and actually i wouldnt know how to feel sexy and confident without my curves! 

twinkle that pudding sounds divine! 

hi zowie! i bet your bedroom looks lovely with it being newly decorated, good luck combining the wardrobes! 

strawberry i like your style, i think i wont record it if i get a loss! what i do is slightly under estimate my loss, so round the number up rather than down, i convert from KG to pounds as i dont really understand kg. is the reflexology nice? do you go to a fertility specialist reflexologist? i need a new good workout vid, maybe gillians is the one to try, im not very good with excesise without a purpose, im much better when im walking somewhere or carrying heavy shopping ect. I totally agree with you on the chemicles, processed food is so full of crazy things and hidden sugers and salts. when i have dieted before i have had a stressfull job with odd shift times so relyed on microwave food and quick fix packets but this time i have more time so i am really trying to make everything fresh. 

glad your feeling more your PMA self today Em, im with you on the comfort eating! I had 44 calories of håkans sweets last night and they made me feel good for about 2 mins then i felt worse than before id eaten them! usually i try to avaid having stuff that love in the house when im dieting, he was sweet and got sweets that i dont usually like but i still ate them silly me! temp dip sucks :growlmad: onto the next cycle tho, am i right that this was your 1st cycle temping aswell? I hope chris is back to his normal self, i read somewhere that men get a hormone influx that can make them grumpy like us just before AF. 

trasky that is so anoying, id write to WW and complain they might send you vouchers or something! hope you dont go hungry today:hugs:

for me today håkan is at a training course all weekend grrr he will be home in the evenings but i miss him! so I will be doing the washing, we live on 8 stairs up from the washing machines and we have no life so it will be good excersis! TMI i have thrush oh joy! i have got it 2 times before in my 2ww and been all excited that is could be an early pregnancy sign, but it isnt its because i BD too much and try to keep the spermies in me. 

on a nicer note does anyone have any recomendations for a low cal valentines dinner? I dont know what to make!! 

hugs to you all :hugs: xx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Traskey said it, Jillian Michaels is the other trainer on US Biggester Loser. And the book's called 'Master your metabolism', not boost like I said earlier. 

I hate it when something I eat surprises me in regards to how much calories it has! Or WW points, though haven't done WW in a long time. Actually there is no WW in Finland anymore, they quit all their business here last year! Can you imagine? 

All you ladies have a good day, I'm off to do the grocery shopping!


----------



## EmmyReece

awww lovie, sorry hakan is on a course all weekend, I'm just as bad with Chris when he's away on courses and can't wait for him to get back at night.

as for a low calorie valentines meal, how about a stir fry? that's full of veggies and from what I remember hardly any oil is used :thumbup:


----------



## Tarkwa

Thanks *Strawberry*, part of me wanted to believe the urologist, but the sensible part of me said 'don't be silly, everyone is different!'.

*Traskey*, 1lb is great. Glad the CD21 bloods went well for you (as I said before I don't mind needles injecting into me, I just hate them trying to take stuff out of my body, especially from a tiny little vein!!!

*Emmy*, well done for making that tough decision. Exercise for Life sounds like a great idea - have a great time! Although you might not be 'trying' you can certainly have some fun in the meantime!!!

Well done *Twinkle *- 1.5lbs is great :). Well done with the needles - I HATE it!

Welcome to our thread *Bagpuss *& *NGRidley*! You'll love it here; everyone is in the same boat and are very supportive of each other. Some weeks we do well, others not so :shy:, but we're getting there. :hugs:

*Bagpuss*, I had a CBFM and used it for a year but nothing. Got peaks virtually every cycle but all BFNs :growlmad:. I've stopped using it as I'm on clomid which can affect the readings (lots of highs). Well done on the 19lbs! I think what the doctors say about weight affecting our fertility is unfair. Yeah sure, the more regular your cycles the better chance you have of ovulating, but they give anyone overweight the reason for the problem as being too fat! But what about all those skinny beans and slim girls who have problems, eh?! They are told it's 'unexplained'! I really don't buy into the whole weight thing as being the ONLY reason we're not getting PG (lots of curvy girls fall PG all the time!).

*NGRidley*, well done on the weight loss so far. I know what you mean about body shape. I don't feel 'fat'. I have quite a small waist in comparison to my hips and bust so feel in proportion. I genuinely think I have heavy bones(!) and a large frame which will never allow me to have a BMI below 25 (BMI 25-30 is still considered overweight!)

*Lovie*, 2lbs is great - it's not easy to keep losing 1/2 stone every wekk unless you are on The Biggest Loser! And they are usually over 300/400lbs to start with and exercise all day long with personal trainers. It's not realistic so 2lbs is perfect! As for Valentine's me and DH are going to get a takeaway as we don't do that very often and I hate eating out on occasions like that. I have a 'recipe' for paprika pork which is meant to be low fat (depends how you cook it I guess!) which is a realy deep red colour and you serve with soured cream (low fat or L/F fromage frais) with boiled rice. Let me know if you want details.

Naughty *BranDivah*!! Tee hee, only joking hun. We all have times where we just don't want to/can't do it, but it's picking yourself back up which is the hardest and that's what you've done.

*Zowiey*, STS is better than gaining chick! Sorting through your clothes will definitely help get 2 wardrobes into 1!!!

*BIG HELLO to everyone else on here!* I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!

AFM, my mum has been and gone. We cleared out 12 black bags of my old clothes (including a couple from DH, and lots of shoes)!!! I did pop out to the shops with her and bought a new pair of jeans from M&S, and then discovered several pairs that now fit me again :dohh:

And I think I'm out of the race for a BFP this month :growlmad: - my temp dipped on Friday morning big time and TMI ALERT my CM is light brown (normally happens a few days before AF shows up, I'm due on 17 Feb). I also had a fresh batch of spots appear (I feel like a teenager again and I hate it) especially when I have DRY skin that goes flakey so can't use anything that strips oil away from the surface (not that they are oily spots, they are hormonal spots - either way I HATE THEM!!!). Soooo, I know what the result will be tomorrow morning...BFN. I'll do it just to confirm though (not much of a POAS'aholic, but I like to know for sure).

Have the rest of the day to chill out now. Was thinking of going to the gym for a swim, but don't know if I can be arsed! We'll see. Scrambled eggs on toast for lunch me thinks, and something nice for dinner.
xxx


----------



## lovie

hia all :)

ummm stirfry sounds good but my OH is a bit veg-phobic, the pork sounds amazing tarkwa, if you have the recipe to hand id love it! meat+flavour=happy håkan :) it sounds like you had a great time with your mum, you can never have to many jeans! congrats on fitting into your old ones :) sorry to here your temp dropped :nope: grrr for pre AF symptoms :hugs:

I just got an e-mail asking me to go for a job interveiw on monday eak!! its a job as a teaching assistant in an english speaking school, I really hope I get it, i dont have any experience with children in a classroom enviroment but I was a childrens photographer for 6 years so I hope that will be enough! Im stressing because I have nothing to wear!! I find it really hard to dress smart, shirts just make me look tarty as my boobs mean the buttons dont do up properly, trousers never fit me properly on my bum and my waist either wont go over my bum but good on the waist or fit my bum and you could hide a small dog in the gap at my waist. I am going to have to get OH to take me shopping after his course tonight.

my excersise today is running up and down all the stairs to keep putting new loads of washing in.. seriously how do we make so much washing!

:hugs:xxx


----------



## Traskey

I had a lovely swim at the gym today and a jacuzzi afterwards (not for long), just enough to soothe the sore muscles. I had to dig out my fat swimsuit though as the one I used to use last year didn't fit properly :(

Tarkwa, I am glad that you had a good visit with your mum. 12 back blags is a lot of clothes, I hope they are now all too big for you :) I am sorry that you think you are out this month as your temp as dipped. I have only just started taking my temp but could it go back up again tomorrow? Can it just be an odd reading? Boo to the spots though, I hate it when I get hormonal. 

Lovie, good luck with the job interview Monday. I am sure you would be great with the kids. Just be yourself and I am sure you will be fine. If you have any questions though about what they might ask you, just drop me a pm.


----------



## Tarkwa

Hey *Traskey *- I think I will go to the gym now! Waiting for the call from DH to say he's finished uni and then I have a couple of hours before he gets home. A lot of the clothes were ones that were too big now, but there was also a lot of clothes from when I was thinner (that are hideously out of fashion now!).

My temp dip was on yesterday and today - I've attached a screenshot of my chart (I do it at home in Excel - I know lots of you have FF charts which I may consider in the future). At least todays (CD24) is above the average line before I O'd, but it is still lower than it has been. The green rectangle is when I O'd - completely forgot to take my temp that day! The red line is when I am due on :growlmad:. It's my first month temping and I think I fit the 'norm', just a shame it had to dip, I had to get spots and get 'AF is on her way' CM. Humph!

If anyone wants the Paprika Pork recipe please let me know and I will PM it to you (I've entered it into a competition so don't want to get in trouble for publishing it on here!).
xxx
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Traskey

Oh, I wonder if that means I am out too? I am on day 25 and 36.5. Mind you i've only done 4 measurements so it's hard to know what's normal for me. I guess i'll just have to wait and see. No af symptoms yet but then i'd expect them more Monday/Tuesday. 

Paprika pork recipe for me please :) Sounds yummy! Good luck with the competition :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

Tarkwa hun I really don't want to get your hopes up, but it could be an implantation dip. I'll keep my fingers crossed. Yay for fitting back into some of your old jeans hun :happydance: and glad to hear you had a nice time with your mum :thumbup:

Traskey it sounds like you had a productive day at the gym, we only have a swimming pool and a fitness suite at our leisure centre, other than that I don't think we have anywhere else in town with gym facilities :wacko:

Lovie, good luck with the interview on Monday, as Traskey says, just be yourself hun :hugs: Have you decided on a meal for valentines night? My oh is a vegaphobic (I love that word lol) too and he's a nightmare to cook for.

I'm feeling on top of the world today. Food has gone well - 
Brekkie - Scrambled egg on toast, yoghurt and banana
Lunch - Tuna mayo wrap
Snacks - 1 go ahead bar, a few polos and another yoghurt
Dinner - I think I'll probably have a lasagne :)

We've been sorting through our finances, figuring out a few things and Chris says we can afford for me to go to the gym a few extra times each week so that I can fit in one workout each weekday, and then at the weekends I'll go walking with the dog (though I'll still be taking her as she loves her walkies).

It kinda feels a bit weird having that we're on a break in my siggy tickers, but I know it's for the best if it helps me to get healthier so that we get our forever baby :cloud9:


----------



## Traskey

Emmy, I am SO pleased you are feeling, "On top of the world" today. That's so much better than yesterday.

:hug:


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*Tarkwa*- Emmy's right, could be an implantation dip but I have to say that it's pretty late in your lp for one. Fx that it is one! For me lowish temps, dips or constant at around 8-10dpo, always mean af will arrive in a few days. My temps go down well before af. 

*Traskey* we all have different temp ranges, so unless you know your pre-o temps, can't really tell much by your current temp. For me the "cut off" for pre-o and post-o temps is around 36.55-36.6. So if it's over, I've o'd, if not, most likely have not or the temp is just rising (ie ovulation has just happened). 

*lovie* - my dh has been on work trips a lot ever since we moved in together, but I always miss him, doesn't seem to get much easier with time. The first year I moved here, he was gone for a month without being at home at all, even during weekends... He'll be gone again all next week, leaving on Monday and back on Friday. HE has a lot trips like that, so it's been such good luck that he hasn't been away during ovulation more than once in our 14 months!

I really hate pms symptoms, the (TMI) sore boobs are killing me!


----------



## lovie

hia all thank you all for the encouragement for the job interveiw! im excited to have an enterveiw even if it doesnt turn into a job its still hopefull! any advice would be awsome trasky :) my mum is a maths teacher and I considered doing a PGCE when i finished my degree but she said dont amy you are not strict enough the kids will just be naughty! 

i am going to make tarkwas paprika pork for valentines night it looks so tasty, im so excited! tarkwa is our resident delia smith! 

emmy it is great news about the extra gym session! you are going to be so fit! your break will be over before you know it:hugs: you can allways cut it short if it doesnt feel right anyway :flower:

strawberry poor you missing having your hubby away so much :hugs: its a mini miracle that you havnt missed too many OV's! sorry your boobs are hurting, i think that is the pms symptom i dislike most!

im off to brave the shops, my OH helpfully said would i like him to invite one of his sisters so she could tell me what is fasionable in Sweden.. i said no thank you im quite happy with my odd sence of fasion! 

catch you all later xxxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Thanks *Emmy *and *Strawberry *- I hope it is, but my head (and spots!) are telling me it's probably the :witch: flying in for a few days. I'll keep you all posted. Have told DH I think we're out and he was 'Oh, I'm sorry'. He is on his way home from uni now :happydance:

*Lovie*, how exciting! I love interviews :wacko: I know, but I always do well (even if I don't get the job I get really nice feedback). The interview I had for my current job obviously went really well, but I just felt I clicked with them. I do get gut feelings and I'm normally right (though have missed out by the skin of my teeth on one). I believe in fate - if it goes well then it is the job for you, if it goes badly, it wasn't right for you. I know what you mean about shirts and buttons gaping! For my last few interviews I wore dresses actually, rather than suits. Both were knee length and I accessorised with jewellery. I felt really good in them (especially as I'd lost some weight!). I hope you find something nice on your trip. Your OH is funny though - I'm sure he was just trying to be nice :dohh:. So, my only advice is to just BE YOURSELF! There is no point in trying to be something/someone you are not. Good luck chick, I have everything X'd for you. And I really hope you enjoy the recipe - remember to let it simmer down to a thick(ish) deep red sauce, perfect for valentine's!

*Traskey*, isn't charting a pain! You have to take temps every day to understand what's going on, and I missed one of the most important days - O'ing! And because when I take my temp it seems to change (even though I put it in exactly the same spot each time) I take several and average (I'm a numbers/data person so it comes naturally!). I hope I don't have to do this too much longer! And I wonder whether the FS will say doing it is a waste of time? It sounds like some medical professionals (that article I posted a few days ago!) say it's just not accurate enough to predict ovulation, but I'm using it more to understand what my body is doing. I hope they understand/appreciate why I'm doing it.

*Emmy*, I'm so proud of you for making a tough decision like that. :hugs: We're all behind you girl so go get 'em! Swimming is the best form of exercise as the water gives you so much more support than in the gym. Breast-stroke can use up more calories than front-crawl so you don't always have to get your hair wet (it's such a pain drying it!). I did a aquaerobics class once which was really good fun (mind you, I was in a bit of the pool that was too deep which was NOT fun!).

*Strawberry*, sore boobs are just not funny. :holly:. I said in a post before you joined that I have had times where they hurt so much when I take my bra off it's just not funny :nope:. They've not been too bad this cycle though which is nice. And I'm sorry your DH is away too. A whole year apart is just awful, but shows how strong you are together - that's lovely. My DH is away too every few weeks for a few days, but I'm getting used to it now (he's been doing it since October and doesn't finish until June 2012!). He did say the last semester would be a dissertation which he would write at home, but may pop up to uni to have a chat with other students and the lecturers. He's doing really well in his job and I reckon that he may travel more now that he's in his position. I'm not sure whether I could cope with us moving with his job, but I guess if that is where the money is then we'll go!

Goodness, I'm waffling and should be at the gym (working my body out, not my fingers!). See you later!
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Well I'll keep my fingers crossed that it's not the :witch: hun

I can't do front crawl :blush: I always end up losing the straps of my swimming costume :dohh: So it's gonna be breast stroke all the way lol. I did aqua aerobics at my gym before we moved back to Wales and I thought it was fantastic, but I stopped going because I had no one to go with :dohh:

I kinda feel like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders for the time being. I know that sounds awful, but if taking a break will help me to focus on losing weight so that I can get my bfp and my baby then even a break of a million years would be worth it :cloud9:


----------



## Tarkwa

Yey! I've been to the gym and DH has just got home (earlier than expected :happydance:). Didn't even have time to get in the shower (I hate the showers there!) so he was welcomed by a sweaty betty! I've just put dinner on - cheat curry (frozen Cook ready meal). I'm having Korma and DH vindaloo (I wish they would invent a hotter korma, but I just love the creamy coconut sauce! Naughty I know, but I've been good this week). We're having it with plain basmati rice, aloo sag, peshwari naan (more coconut, tut tut [-X) and some popadoms with mango chutney. I know it sounds like I'm pigging out, but I'm being sensible with my portions (I don't know how many times I couldn't move after a curry - not clever :dohh:).
xxx


----------



## Traskey

OMG my arms are killing me! :haha: Serves me right for getting so out of shape. It's true swimming is good exercise. I fell asleep for the last 3 hours, so I must have needed the sleep. I tend to catch up on sleep at the weekend. 

DH cooked dinner tonight, a low fat honey and mustard chicken in sauce with rice. Was very nice :) I too am an Indian coconut addict, korma and pashwari naan. Yummy. Especially from the take away, they taste nicer.


----------



## lovie

Hi ladies! its great to here you all have had fun working out! tarkwa im sure your hubby didnt mind you beaing a sweaty betty I bet he was just glad to be home with you, sounds like your dinner was fabulous! im with you and trasky that indian coconut dishes are the best! a takeaway chicken cormer with sagpanire and a peshwari nan with meat somases is my all time best dinner!! they dont do it in sweden :nope: which is good as it helps me diet hehe! 

trasky I bet you needed the rest! weekends are designed for sleeping and pyjamas in my world! 

Em enjoy your break :) I wish we lived close to each other id come to airobics with you i am too scared to go alone! 

if you had to move for your hubbys job would it be within england or around the world? I bet you both cant wait for june 2012 when he graduates?

I had great fun shopping, I baught a grey dress with a black cardy to go over, the neck is really high so my boobs arnt too much. I allso got tempted by the H+M sale and baught 2 jumper dresses and a blue top to go over leggings, the jumper dresses were only 5 pounds :) also they are things that i can "shrink" into as i loose weight. thank you again ladies for all the support about the interveiw :hugs: its really hard to get work in Sweden when you dont speak swedish, allmost imposible I have been told, I dont like relying on håkan, im used to having my own job where i was a manager and got to boss people about! 

:hugs: xxxx


----------



## Traskey

Lovie, the clothes your bought today sound lovely! I am sure you are going to look fantastic for your interview on Monday. The jumper dresses sound fab too. I really need to buy some new clothes but I am waiting until I lose a few more pounds. All my clothes are looking decidedly old and ropey as I didn't buy any last year with all fund going to the wedding and honeymoon. I am thinking it will be a lovely treat and reward when I have lost a stone or two.


----------



## lovie

thank you trasky :) I think new outfits are a great way to reward weightloss, what id really love is a big cake, but a jumper dress is much healthyer hehe. I hope you have fun with your shopping, you deserve it :) xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

BFN
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Oh Tarkwa, I am so sorry :(

:hug:

I had everything crossed for you as you seemed so positive. Are you taking Clomid again next month or seeing the FS to have the dose increased?

Do something nice for yourself today, after what you've been through you deserve it.


----------



## lovie

big hugs to you tarkwa :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: bring on next month hun:hugs: xxxx


----------



## Traskey

Morning everyone.

My temp has dropped again :( from 36.8 to 36.2 in 4 days. I don't think we are going to get lucky this month. Not that I was really expecting anything different but it's nice to hope. Urgh, i'm going to have to go for that HSG test now.

I've had a big breakfast, as that seemed to work for weight loss last weekend and keep me full for longer. Trip to town to buy DH a valentines card and then relaxation.

Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## lovie

grrr to the temp drop :( big breakfast sounds good, I have tried that in the past and it doesnt help my diet i am very much an evening nibbler and eating a big breakfast makes no difference i still nibble late :dohh: I have bed will power:wacko: 

I have a little temping question for those of you who do it. do you do it at the same time every day? on wednesdays i have to get up at 6.45, does that mean i have to set my alarm at 6.45 every day to get an accurate reading? I have read that it you need to get at least 3 hours of sleep before you test, but does it matter if it is 6 hours or 9 hours? also my thermoniter can read 36.6 then 36.7 and 36.8 right after each other all under my toung but in slightly different places, do you think it sounds faulty due to such a big difference (it only measure 1 decimal place. Also has anyone used an internal thermoniter? im not sure i really want to do that but if it is more accurate then i wouldnt mind. 

thank you ladies happy sunday :) xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Traskey sorry about the temp drop
Tarkwa - big hugs
Emmy - well done on the swimming
Lovie I good luck with the interview

I went shopping yesterday as my jeans keep falling down + I look like a teenager with my pants showing! However when I tried the size smaller on they wouldn't go anywhere near doing up and I could've cried. When I looked at the label they've changed them so they have a 'closer fit over the hips' Grrr! So now I'm stuck with jeans that fall down!


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*Traskey & Tarkwa* :hugs: 

I'm in the same boat, big temp drop today so af will arrive in the next few days. Feeling pretty down, to be honest, don't think it's gonna happen for us without medical help and that won't happen till fall... 

*twinkle* pants that keep falling down can't be fun, but how exciting that they are!

*lovie* it's the same in Finland, hard to get a job here if you don't speak Finnish quite well. Good luck with your interview! :thumbup:

As for the temping, you need the 3 hours of sleep before temping, but it shouldn't make much of a difference how much more you get. It's good to temp at the same time every day, I always set my alarm for 6.15 and temp at that time every morning. After temping for a while you'll notice whether it's as important for you to get the exact same time or not, for others it doesn't matter that much, and for others it's hard to see a clear ovulation pattern if you change the time you temp too much. Haven't temped vaginally, so can't help with that. I just put the therm the same place under my tongue, and it seems to be accurate enough. 

Ugh. Have to clean the house today, NOT looking forward to that! Think I'm gonna do an hour on the cross trainer before that though, otherwise I might just get lazy and not do it at all!


----------



## EmmyReece

*lovie* - the jumper dresses sound fab hun, extra good luck for tomorrow, you'll be fab :) 

*Tarkwa* - I'm so sorry it was bfn hun :( :hugs:

*Traskey* - sorry your temp dropped hun :( a big breakfast sounds fab, what did you have hun?

*Twinkle* - :grr: that they've change the fitting of the jeans, what about a belt for the time being hun? but :happydance: that your weight loss is showing so much that your jeans fall down :)

*Strawberry* - sorry you've had a temp drop too :( :hugs: hope you're giving the cross trainer a battering and hope that the housework doesn't keep you all day :thumbup:

afm - I temped this morning and it went up, only slightly though. I tested this morning and got a lovely grey evap :(

I've also found that I'm elligible for a discount code for fashion world / simply be - LRJC8 - 20% discount until 31/07/11 so if any of you ladies want to use it too :D I'm going to order some bits in the middle of may for when we go away to Chris' mum and dad's caravan :thumbup:

I'm just willing af to hurry up now, I'm scared that the longer she stays away the more hopeful that I'll get about being pregnant, and the less likely I'll be to actually stick to my plan of focusing on the weight loss :blush:


----------



## lovie

twinkle, how anoying that they have changed the fit grrrr its a good way to turn back the clock tho, remember your ID next time you are buying anything age restricted! i dont do jeans, it is one of the aims of my diet to be able to wear jeans I used to love them, I need a really flared leg to ballence me out tho.

so sorry you are down strawberry :hugs: go take it out on the cross trainer! thank you for the advice about temping, i havnt been doing it at the same time each day, i woke up when håkan got up this morning at 7ish and took my temp then went back to sleep till 10ish and took it again, in my sleepy head i forgot i had allready done it and the readings were 36.5 and 36.7 so a big difference for 3 hours extra sleep, also i would have expected my temp to be higher if he was in the bes keeping me warm.. very odd.

I have been trying to understand my weight gain throughout my life and im going to post my weight history in my journal, i want to try and pinpoint the lifestyle choices that i made that led to me being 227 pounds. If i can do this hopefully it will help me loose weigh and also not gain all the weight back again.. feel free to have a peak, if anyone else wanted to do the same i thaught we could discuss, compare, advise on how to avoid the same things hapening again. 

lots of hugs ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Traskey

Emmy ~ I had a piece of toast, grilled bacon, egg (with no fat) and baked beans. It's a lot of points but will keep my going until dinner, so it's kind of like brunch. 

Twinkle ~ That sucks about the jeans! I hate it when they change your favourite jeans 
:( For me it's hard enough to find some that look ok in the first place!

Lovie ~ I shall come and read your journal and we can compare.

I am feeling so lazy today *oops*


----------



## Tarkwa

Thanks everyone :hugs: . I started to feel pre-menstrual a few days ago so it was no surprise. I managed to pee on the test window which wasn't very clever :dohh: (I was very sleepy!) but it didn't appear to affect the result. Temp went up this morning to 36.75 - not sure if that is normal? I think AF may even be early :shrug:.

Went into town this morning quickly to choose new frames for my glasses - got a Tommy Hilfiger pair (very discreet logo - I'm not a fan of designer glasses with huge logos, they are plastic tortoiseshell) and a lovely smart black pair (metal half rims with some diamantes at the side). 

Have been out in the rain helping DH put up a log store in our garden. It's under a load of trees and we got DRENCHED! To cheer ourselves up though we have just bought a log cabin!!! 

*Twinkle *- yay :happydance: that your jeans keep falling down but boooooooo to the shop who makes them :growlmad:! Snugger fit on the hips, who needs that, eh?! Have you tried M&S? They are bound to have something that has the right shape.

*Lovie*, I have never tried a rectal thermometer so can't comment! I try to take it at the same time (8am) but it's not always posible, so I just do it before I get up. To chart BBT/ovulation 'accurately' I think you need a 2dp thermometer - I bought one online for a few £s. I'm sure you will look lovely for your interview tomorrow - jumper dresses sound lovely, and you got a great deal! I always think 'I can and I will!' when I go for an interview and turn your not being fluent in Swedish just yet into a positive :thumbup: - the children have to speak English with you, and having a job will help you to learn even more quickly! Sell yourself (not literally!) - they need to be begging for you to join their school. But if it doesn't feel right for you then no worries. Had a peak at your journal also - great idea, will post a comment shortly about my weight creeping up on me! :dohh:

*Strawberry*, sorry your temp has dropped today also. Just had a peek at your chart and can't believe how many EWCM days you have! I only have one, think it might be something to do with getting older :dohh:. Hope the house looks great after a tidy-up - I'm sure you will feel better having done it (plus it burns off some cals along with 1hr on the cross trainer!). I gave my cross trainer to my parents as they really enjoyed using it and aren't gym members. Also gave them an exercise bike and a treadmill - why oh why did I let my DH buy these things?! :shrug: 

*Traskey*, glad the bigger breakfasts are working for you! :happydance: You get more energy from more food, which you can burn off during the course of the day. At the end of the day your meals are smaller so less to process before going to sleep (not that undigested food turns to fat or anything silly like that, but your body can concentrate on doing what it needs to do while you are :sleep:).

*Emmy*, I'm sorry your cycles are stupidly long. I hope AF turns up soon after all the BFNs you've had. It doesn't sound like this is your cycle chick (I don't mean to upset you by saying this, I just know from my experience - I've been there too, constantly testing because no AF for like 100 days!). :hugs:

*Hi everyone else.* Just chilling now and had a cup of tea (no sugar) with a pain au choc. We had a late brekkie (scrambled eggs on toast with two (fried [-X) sausages) but will have an early dinner (not sure what to have yet). 
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

ooooohhhhh your glasses sound fab Tarkwa :thumbup: and yay for a log cabin :happydance:

hun it's not upsetting at all :hugs: I'm not expecting it to happen this time, so am quite looking forward to starting on my weight loss. I can't wait until Tuesday, am going to get my nurse to chase my exercise referral up for me :thumbup:


----------



## Tarkwa

Traskey said:


> Are you taking Clomid again next month or seeing the FS to have the dose increased?

Will be taking clomid again on CD2 (likely to be 18 Feb). Can't imagine upping the dose would make any difference as my CD21 bloods showed I ovulated on my first cycle. I see the FS on CD7 (23 Feb) so will ask them what they think and what our next steps are. Was thinking that the money we spent on the log cabin today could be used for IVF if we needed it, but DH doesn't think we'll have to go down that route (he said his bonus will pay for the cabin so won't affect what little 'savings' we do have). I think this whole TTC lark is bringing us even closer together actually. I saw one lady on BnB who thinks her marriage might be on the rocks because DH is just not bothering to even try when she is fertile (plus they are doing IVF privately) and I really feel for her - I can't imagine how that must feel and it makes me realise how lucky I actually am!
xxx


----------



## lovie

hi tarkwa, how exciting that you have baught a log cabbin!! you can go for mini breaks in your own garden when it arives!! thank you for the advice on BBT i think i will ask håkan to pick up a new thermoniter tomorrow (what an unromantic valentines day pressie lol) the new glases sound very sophisticated, its nice that you have a couple of pairs so you can match your outfits! you mentioned you were putting up a wood store in the garden, do you have an open fire? I love open fires so much! thank you for all the advice about the interveiw, i feel like i can do the job, i just hope i am what they are looking for!

I have realised a problem regarding my interveiw outfit.. I need my OH to do it up for me and he gets up at 6ish! so i need to get up and shower and have him do my dress up as i dont know anyone who lives close to me.. what a perlarver!


----------



## lovie

so glad ttc is bring you and your hubby closer, i gues sit goes one way or the other, its a reflection on both of you that your doing so well:hugs: if you need to go down the ivf rout would you be entitled to nhs ivf? :hugs:xx


----------



## Traskey

Ooooooooooo, a log cabin! How nice :) I think that sounds lovely, lucky you. The glasses sound gorgeous too, very trendy. Fingers X for cycle 3 of Clomid and the FS appointment.

I only have one day of cm also so I am thinking of trying preseed next cycle. I'm sure I had more when I was younger but alas, no more. 

DH and I have been trying extra hard to not let the ttc affect our relationship. It's been difficult at times I admit, probably because I get so upset (not difficult for me, I cry at the tv). Usually around when AF is due though, so he's kinda got used to it. I can't imagine what it would be like if his support was taken away. In my good times I stay positive that we will get there and in my negative I think we will never find the money for ivf and if we did, could only afford one cycle and then it wouldn't work. Thank heavens for understanding husbands/partners.


----------



## Tarkwa

Eeek *Lovie *- is there no way you can zip up yourself? :haha: What time is your interview? Re NHS IVF we would be entitled to it (don't know how many cycles though - I assume one) but I _have_ to get my BMI under 30 first. I'm not a million miles away (although I think they might have under-estimated my height at my first FS appt, must try not to slouch! Either that or their scales are EVIL! :devil:).

I've heard about preseed *Traskey *and as I only get one day EWCM (if that!) I think it might be worth a try on my next go. I cry at pretty much anything - I cried at the latest Aviva advert where the dad has died but the family are going on holiday. It's sooo sad :cry:. I'm a very emotional person and DH understands that which is most helpful. :hugs:

Had hot & spicy crispy chicken (baked) with bistro salad and a roll for dinner. Naughty bits were crispy onions and lots of butter on my roll :dohh:. And had a muller fruit corner for pud. FX'd for WI tomorrow - not feeling terribly good about it though. :nope:
xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*Tarkwa* - the amount of ewcm I'm getting has increased A LOT these 14 months, don't know if the supplements I've taken has affected it, or whether it's just my body recovering from 15 years of bcp! The first few days I mark down as ewcm are very scant, but still ewcm, but the last few cycles have gotten a good amount of it the couple of days before o. Been happy about that, but doesn't seem to do us much good though. Have tried preseed in past cycles, didn't get me a bfp, but it's helped a lot of ladies. 

Log cabin sounds good! And so does your dinner. We had chicken fillet with broccoli, that was sauteed in olive oil and a sesame seeds. Honey dew melon for dessert. I did manage the hour on the cross trainer, think I'll do half an hour of yoga as well now before sauna. =)

I/we have tried very hard to not let this ttc thing drive us apart, and it's been difficult because my dh is very bad at talking about things that make him anxious. But all in all I think it's made us stronger. At times he's felt that I've just wanted him just for the spermies, and he's found it very hard to see me getting so upset with af arriving. I guess it's difficult to see the person you love feel like that, I don't really blame him. And in the end we've talked about it all and have found ways to deal with it in a way that suits us both. I try to channel some of my ttc upset to boards such as this, and he goes for the scheduled bd'ing with no complaints whatsover, even when he's tired or sick! lol

AF has officially arrived.


----------



## EmmyReece

*Strawberry* I'm so sorry af has arrived hun :hugs: Can I ask you something? And please tell me to shut up if I sound cheeky, how do you keep motivated on the exercise front? I feel really lazy compared to you and some of the other ladies on here :blush: Tell me your exercise secret please [-o&lt;

*Tarkwa* your dinner sounds so yummy :D I think I'm just having soup tonight

*Traskey* your hubby sounds like a complete and utter star and really understanding :hugs: I think I'm going to order some more conceive plus gel as I hardly have any ewcm either ... I remember when I was younger and used to have loads too and it really grossed me out :blush:

*lovie* what time is your interview hun? How much earlier will you be getting up for him to do you up? Keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow

I'm feeling really achey tonight, in a way I'm hoping it's af going to make an appearance in a couple of days. I know that sounds really awful of me, but I feel like if I get rid of a chunk of this weight then I can get back to ttc safe in the knowledge that I'm doing something to get my bfp and make my body healthier for when I do have a baby :blush:


----------



## lovie

good evening lovely ladies!! :flower: i have dinner yet again! I had left over chicken stew and rasins for pudding. I also think i had more ewcm when i was younger and i am only 26. 

my interveiw is at 1.30 so its alot early but oh well it doesnt really matter. 

strawberry this is probably a really silly question for a finish person but are saunas bad for men when you are TTC i tell my OH he must not go in the to care for his little spermies! 

im a big cryer, i especially cry at airport arivals gate, its just so happy!!! i had to wait an hour last time i was meeting family and i was so dehydrated when they arived. my other half is more emotional than me hes crying at the bigist looser as im typing poor little thing! its so good we all have such supportive partners i cant imagine how hard ttc would be without 100% support.

strawberry so sorry AF has officially arived :hugs: em I hope either AF comes soon or not at all!!

hugs to you all :hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

everyone's dinners sound so yummy ... I might have another chicken wrap as I'm really hungry tonight :dohh:


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*Emmy* of course you can ask! I don't know the answer to your question though, a combination of things I suppose - been slowly losing weight since about this time last year, putting it back on, losing again and now I'm determined to get a good number off and keep it off! Main motivation being getting pregnant, of course, and having the deadline of June to get our referral for FS somehow helps with that. Each time I'm in the shop and temped to get a small chocolate bar or something, I ask myself if I'd rather have that or a baby? And to be honest, after forcing myself to start with the exercise, I feel so much better for doing it. I have much more energy, feel stronger and somehow more in control of it all. 

*Lovie* - of course men should avoid getting their 'bits' hot, but Finnish men go to sauna all the time and as long as my DH isn't going every day and isn't staying there too long, I reckon it won't do any harm. I mean Finns have been doing it for hundreds of years! We go to sauna like once a week or every two weeks, so not gonna stop that until a dr says otherwise. I know that in other countries pregnant women are told not to go to sauna, but not over here - it's just so much a part of everyday life. 

Feel so good after yoga and sauna, very relaxed. Love the yoga dvds I have, they're not so much exercise as they are for stetching and relaxing. =)


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: thanks for the advice hun ... I've been the same lately with food, just can't quite get the motivation for exercise, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that once I start the exercise for life scheme that my motivation significantly improves :D

you're doing so well hun 17.5lb is such a good amount to lose :thumbup: keeping everything crossed it keeps going in the same direction for you :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Emmy, I am sure that once you get going, you will find all sorts of motivation. I often don't like the thought of heading out, especially in the winter but when I am done I feel so invigorated. We were going to go tomorrow, but then remembered it's valentines so i'll cook a nice dinner instead. 

I've put a photo of me looking huge as my desktop background so that every time I turn on the laptop I am reminded of how large i've got :( I'm hoping it will provide the right motivation. I might even stick one on the fridge :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

Traskey said:


> Emmy, I am sure that once you get going, you will find all sorts of motivation. I often don't like the thought of heading out, especially in the winter but when I am done I feel so invigorated. We were going to go tomorrow, but then remembered it's valentines so i'll cook a nice dinner instead.
> 
> I've put a photo of me looking huge as my desktop background so that every time I turn on the laptop I am reminded of how large i've got :( I'm hoping it will provide the right motivation. I might even stick one on the fridge :haha:

What I've got as my background pic atm is one of me holding my cousin's baby girl last year ... reminding me why I'm doing all of this :thumbup:

I can't wait to get started, I can see my motivation shooting up once I get started :)


----------



## imogenwanted

hi lovely ladies just wanted to say hi and glad your all getting on ok hope to catch up more tomorrow xxxx


----------



## BranDivah

Oh man I tried posting the fat pics of me on the fridge...I even went so far as to put a SKINNY picture of me on the fridge to motivate me, but it just made me more depressed lol
I need to get motivated this week. Its warming up more here and I got outside and get a little bit of walking in today to enjoy the weather. I need a plan though. Something I can stick to. Guess I might work on that in the AM or afternoon...whenever it is I get up I suppose


----------



## EmmyReece

Hope you get a plan sorted *Bran* hun ...

Good luck for the interview today *lovie* :thumbup:

Happy Valentines Day ladies :hugs: lol

I've started the day on a bit of a downer, my temp shot down and fertility friend has taken my dpo off me, so it now doesn't even look like I've ovd now, so no idea how long this cycle is going to last :(


----------



## Traskey

Happy Valentines Day everyone :flower::dance:

:hi: Imogen and Bran

Aww, Emmy, sorry to hear that. It must be a real pain not knowing what's going on :hugs:


----------



## lovie

hi a ladies happy valentines day!:kiss::flow: 

emmy hun dont let FF get you down, i think FF is probably a little unreliable when your cycles are long, i think if you felt in your bady that you OV you probably did. good luck with the motervation! do you have to wait till after AF to start the excersis or can you start right away? im sure the sooner you start the more of the great motorvation you will be able to use! even if its just 20 mins a day of something that will get you prepared for the excersise for life course. you tube has some good 5-10 min workout vids you could do a couple of those a day for free and have a headstart when you start the intensive excersise?

im not the the photo of me looking fat will motivate me! i think it might just make me feel bad about myself and not want to bother trying to change :( I thaught about making my b+b profile pic a photo of me looking skinny but the last time i was really skinny i was about 14, and then everyone would think i was ttc and 14 hehe. the idea of you having a pic of you and your cousins baby is really good Em I might do the same :)

strawberry I feel so mean now not letting my boyfriend have a sauna, most of his family have them and my parents have a hot tub and i havnt let him go in for 6 months... bad GF! you are so right that if people have done if for generations and still had babies then it cant be that bad. there is a sauna in the cabin we are staying in next week so i will let him have a go hehe. Also i am being silly because he has had a SA because he had IVF with his ex and his sperm was fine and he had saunas then.

as for me, im in my interveiw outfit, i have been since 6.30! i did go back to sleep once i had it on tho. im scared of eating anything as im very clumsy and usually drop food down me, maybe a hard bread sandwich for lunch before i go (surly i cant make a mess with that... probably can knowing me!) 

Em I was so hungry last night aswell!! i wathched the biggist looser old episodes with my OH I find i cant eat when im watching them! 

Håkan has asked me for a poem for valentines day and i havnt written him one yet, come on creative mind get working lol 

hugs to all of you i hope your hubbys boyfriends OH's are treating you special today! xxxxx


----------



## Traskey

Lovie, good luck with the interview today! I hope all goes well and find out soon that you got it :)

Emmy, that sounds like a good idea from Lovie. Start some gentle exercise at home so you don't feel like you are waiting around. 

I am working at home today, which is handy as I feel awful. Been coughing and snivelling all night *blech*


----------



## Tarkwa

Morning ladies and *HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY!*

It's a good start for me as I have lost weight...how much exactly I cannot tell! My bloody scales are a nightmare. It varies between +0.5lb (and that was just after I'd been to the loo! Surely I should be lighter, not heavier!) to -3.5lbs, depending on where I stand on the scales! I think my ikea scales are not so accurate after all, but they look really nice :dohh: . 

Good luck for the interview *Lovie *- remember "I can and I will". I don't think putting up a fat piccie of me on the fridge would work either, but everyone is different!
*Emmy *have fun with your new exercise routine - I'll try and go to the gym later as well. 
*Traskey*, you poor thing. Go away rotten cold! Glad you are WFH today (me too, DH car is being MOT'd and serviced by a mobile mechanic) - keep yourself wrapped up nice and warm.
*Imogen*, looking forward to hearing what you've been up to chick!

Must go and have some brekkie now, not sure what to have though.....hmmmmmm!
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

awww Traskey sorry to see you're feeling ikky today :( hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:

Lovie I'm really clumsy too hun, if I can spill it or drop it down me then I do :blush: I think a hard bread sandwich might be the best idea. and don't feel mean for not letting your oh have a sauna, I'd probably be the same with Chris if the situation ever came up. hope you get your poem written hun ...

well I'm not too sure Chris is treating me special, because I wouldn't get his boxers for him, he deliberately leant over me with his ikky man bits in front of my face :sick: :rofl: 

We're going out for a meal later, I think we're going to the local garden centre because they do absolutely amazing food, I think I'll probably have a sandwich as they give a huge side salad with it :D Still need to nip into town as I need a few bits from Matalan (trainer socks etc lol)

I don't mind too much really about the ff chart, I think I just had a bit of a panic when I realised my dpo had gone. I've already started on the exercise too, I walk for between 30 mins to an hour each day, and I try and get on the dance games on the wii too :D Going to remind the nurse to chase up my referral tomorrow see if I can get started sooner rather than later :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

yay for the weight loss Tarkwa :happydance: it's a step in the right direction :D


----------



## lovie

wohoo for the weightloss tarkwa!!!:happydance: I have ikea scales too (flying the flag for Sweden) and they are rubish!! i hope its the -3.5 :)

get well soon trasky :hugs: glad you are WFH today, take care hun x

emmy your excersise sounds great it doesnt sound like you need much extra motivation hehe! man bit in your face ewwwwww!! i like willies offcourse but i dont like the way they are a bit unpredictable swinging around the place :blush:

:hugs:xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

lovie said:


> emmy your excersise sounds great it doesnt sound like you need much extra motivation hehe! man bit in your face ewwwwww!! i like willies offcourse but i dont like the way they *are a bit unpredictable swinging around the place* :blush:
> 
> :hugs:xxxx

:rofl: exactly, they're completely unpredictable


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*Emmy* sorry for FF taking your crosshairs off. 

Yay for the weightloss *Tarkwa*! *Traskey* I hope you feel better soon. Hope *lovie*'s interview went well. =)

Happy Valentine's day to everyone! :flower:

Here the scales are still refusing to budge, -0.5lbs or -0.2kg difference to a week ago.:growlmad: I just don't understand my body. I have had at least 1000 calories' deficit each day (except that one where I had no deficit to speak of) and still the result is this. Grr. And other weeks that I've eaten more, still the same result, so I don't think the reason is that I eat too little. 

Hope you ladies have a good day!


----------



## lovie

so sorry to here that strawberry :( I dont understand dieting sometimes. there is so much advice its hard to keep up with it all. Tarkwa recomended a book that might help it around a week ago so if you skip back a few pages it will be there. I think she said you can read it online aswell. half a pound is still half a pound less than you were, frustrating tho i know :hugs: xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: my sports bra arrived today ... it's soooooooo comfy and when I had a bit of a jump up and down there was very little jiggling ... I may have to order myself another one 

and my trainers have come too, so I'm feeling loads more motivated than I did first thing this morning, so what if ff took my cross hairs off me, I'm on my way to losing my weight so that I CAN get my :bfp:

you ladies are the best, big, big :hugs:


----------



## lovie

yay em im so glad your feeling good!! fantastic that you got a good sports bra! enjoy being able to jump as much as you want!!!:happydance:


----------



## NGRidley

I have tried putting the the fat pictures on my fridge too.....all I did was go "wow I was huge" and grab something out of the fridge. Didnt really help motivate me.

I know how you feel strawberry with the weightloss.....the only think i can suggest is to make sure you mix it up as in what you eat each day. Dont eat the same things every day because that can slow your metabolism.

I went out for dinner and a movie the other day with DH and a couple of friends and I was very proud of myself.
While they all ordered pasta dishes, I had a salad that contained fruit, walnuts, goat cheese and balsamic dressing. AND at the movies I just brought a bottle of water.
Hopefully I can keep this up!


----------



## Traskey

Strawberry ~ I feel your pain. I was stuck for three weeks and then just lost a pound. I find it very frustrating so i've upped the exercise to see if that helps. 

Emmy ~ wahoo on the sports bra! Glad it fits well. I had to get my eyes checked this morning in town and managed to find a new swimsuit in M+S that fits properly (and I can still breathe in :haha:)

NG ~ Well done on being so good at the cinema and restaurant! It's so tempting to fall off the wagon when out and about so you did brilliantly. 

Lovie ~ Hope the interview went well!

Tarkwa ~ Hope the car doesn't cost too much and congratulations on the weight loss. That's brilliant. My scales used to jump around each time I got on them so ended up getting a new set.


----------



## lovie

hi all :)

ngridley that is so good of you!! I avoid the cinema, the popcorn just smells so nice when you 1st walk in. if i do buy popcorn sweets for the cinema i am such a greedy guts they are usually gone by the time the film starts!:blush:

the interveiw went fab i got offered a trial place im super happy :happydance::happydance::happydance: its teaching children english through plan and crafts and singing and so on, i cant wait:happydance: thank you for all your kind words about the interveiw it made me feel really confident! 

i have a dilema, my OH wants to take me out for dinner to celebrate, I have the ingredients to cook a lovely dinner (paprika pork curtesy of the lovely tarkwa) but he doesnt like to go out usually too much money and all that mens logic... so should i let him take me out and cook tomorrow even tho it will be cheating a little on the diet or should i say no i will cook? xxxxx


----------



## Traskey

:wohoo: 

CONGRATULATIONS LOVIE!!

:thumbup::thumbup:That's fantastic, well done you. I am sure that you will be brilliant and will sail through your trial. 

As for dinner, I would let OH take you out for dinner. If it's a rare thing, would be a shame to waste it ;) Then you can cook the lovely paprika dish tomorrow. Two gorgeous meals in a week. Just be sensible for the rest of the week :)


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: yay congrats lovie :D

I say go out tonight and do the cooking tomorrow, my oh doesn't like spending money and he was very generous today, got me 3 books, some fruit, some bits from morrissons and he paid for lunch. I say go for a celebratory meal tonight and then have a valentines day meal tomorrow :D

yay for finding a new swimsuit Traskey :thumbup: I need to buy a new one at some point soon, but we only have Evans' in town, so I might just order one off the internet and keep everything crossed I get the fitting right. 

NGRidley you have more will power than me, good on you for your food choices while you were out and at the cinema :D

I'm feeling quite crampy this afternoon so I've got back into my pjs now we're home. Chris has been a complete and utter sweetheart and treated me loads while we were out :D 

I'm kinda hoping that af decides to make an appearance soon, or I might contemplate doing a month of the bcp to see if that kick starts things for me.


----------



## Traskey

I just thought I would post this. Weight Watchers posted it about diet myths. Number 4 really shocked me, I was sure this was one of the reasons I was going wrong!

https://www.weightwatchers.com/util/art/index_art.aspx?tabnum=1&art_id=651&sc=3010


----------



## Bagpuss31

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well!! I had a really bad weekend AF came and Its devastated me, more so than ever before, I just cannot imagine being a Mummy anymore!! had my weigh in this weekend and lost another 5lb which was great made me feel better thats 24lb lost and my cycle is still like clockwork!!

Having a nice romantic night on the sofa with my DF tonight and my little doggy Digby is 2 today!! (he's my replacement baby)

Anyway Happy Valentines to all you lovely's

xxxxx


----------



## BranDivah

Congrats lovie! Send me some of that luck! I'm still waiting to hear back from my interview . Happy for you though!!


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Congrats *lovie*!

*Bagpuss* I know how you feel, I can't imagine getting that bfp anymore myself, let alone a bump and a baby. That's what a long time of bfns does to you...

*Traskey* yeah it's funny how hard those diet myths are to shake! So many people believe them with all their heart. I've read up so much on the topic that I've shaken those particular myths long ago. Which just means I know all the theory but it's the practice that's hard!

Marking today down as cd1 though af kinda started yesterday. My least favourite day of all time, cd1. Gah. Been off diet today, with chocolate and stuff, but I'll be back and toeing the line tomorrow. Just had to give myself a day off, feeling very bad today. :cry:

Lots of coworkers have either had babies this past year, or become grandmas (a few of those the past few weeks...) and often it seems there's no other topic for conversation at lunch time or during coffee break except babies, how wonderful they are, how wonderful it is to be a mother/family/grandmother etc etc and I just feel like stabbing myself. Nobody knows we're trying, of course, and I'm finding it harder and harder to deal with all this baby talk these days. During af it's hardest. 

Good night to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: you're allowed off days hun, and as you say you'll be back on the case tomorrow

I'm so sorry you have to listen to all the baby talk at work hun :( it must be pretty difficult :hugs: but your turn will come hun, and you'll be the one talking about your pregnancy and then your little babba :hugs:


----------



## Tarkwa

Really quick one from me - will do a proper post tomorrow.
*Lovie *- WOW!!! :wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS on the new job - we knew you'd do it! 

Get Håkan to take you out and make him dinner tomorrow - you have to celebrate in STYLE tonight!
xxx


----------



## imogenwanted

hi ladies hope your all having a fab loving day, 

well done on the new job lovie
hope yu like your new trainers em
happy birthday digby

hope you all have fab evening


xxxxxx


----------



## NGRidley

Lovie - definietly go out for dinner! If you are worried about being of plan, you can still watch what you eat. My first suggestion is that eat till youre satisfied no matter what it is that you choose :)

As for the diet myths.....I always hate when people tell me not to eat after a ccertain time of day. I lost my weight before eating dinner at 8pm and going to bed by 10. THat was with a desert too


----------



## Tarkwa

Good morning ladies! :wave: Hope you all had a lovely Valentine's evening :winkwink:.

Congratulations again to *Lovie *- that is such great news. :happydance: I'm sure you will love it there. When do you start? I hope you enjoyed your meal out last night, and have fun making dinner tonight.

*Emmy*, you will look awesome at the gym :bodyb:- wearing the right clothes for the job will make such a huge difference from turning up in old tracky bottoms and a baggy t-shirt (we've all been there!). Try M&S for a swimsuit - they do have some good ones there. Re BCP I think it's best you talk to your doctor/nurse to get their advice first - I have heard some people do that though.

*Strawberry*, Ridley is right, you need lots of variety in your diet, combined with the exercise. There are points we get to where our body is 'settled' at a certain weight and it's really tough to get past that, but you must perservere! Make sure you don't go hungry - bodies in 'starvation mode' aren't going to lose weight as well as those that are satisfied (metabolism and all that). Conversations about babies is really hard to stomach, isn't it! I always lie and make up an excuse - not the right time, just changed jobs, doing the house up, finances not brilliant etc... Enjoy the day off and jump back up again today.

*Ridley *- that is so well behaved of you! I'm like Lovie, the popcorn is practically gone before the film starts :blush:, but luckily I don't go to the cinema often!

*Traskey*, I'm pleased you found a swimming cossie that's comfy. Have fun using it! Thanks for the diet myths info - I still won't be stuffing my face before going to bed, nothing worse than a fully tummy lying down!

Hiya *Bagpuss*! 24lbs is awesome - :happydance: you are clearly on a roll so go with it. I think Traskey said that for every 1lb you lose your chances of conceiving go up by 4% or something! Can someone confirm? A snuggly night on the sofa sounds perfect - I hope your DF looked after you. And Happy Birthday (for yesterday) to Digby! :cake:

*Imogen*, we need an update chick! Hope everything is good at your end.
Hi to everyone else :wave:

DH's car was fine - just needed one part replacing and it's made a huge difference. Passed it's MOT with flying colours. We had a lovely evening - grabbed a takeaway from the local chinese and DH served it up on special crockery he'd bought for me (dinner & side plates, cups and bowls - all red with some white hearts around the edge from Tesco!). Pudding was white chocolate icecream - yummy! It was so romantic as he even bought heart shaped candles, and my present was a heart shaped silicon cake tin/mould and a heart shaped cake storage tin! I've never had that much off him EVER! But no chocs or flowers as per my request, but he did turn up with a red orchid plant for me. He is soooo naughty, but I love him. :hugs2: All he got off me was some Guylian choccies! 2 says to go until AF is due - come on and hurry up, I want to get going on my next cycle!!!!

Just about to head off to work now (well, I should be ready by now, but no-one is in but me today so it doesn't matter!).
Have a lovely day ladies.
xxx


----------



## lovie

wohoo post 1000!!!! are we a bunch of chatty ladies :hugs:

thank you all for the congratulations I feel really happy, I was hoping for a BFP for valentines but a job is 2nd best! its nearly imposible to get a job in sweden without speaking swedish becasue the swedish people are all so good at english! 

bagpuss happy birthday to digby!!! what kind of dog is he? so sorry AF came :( :hugs: 5 pounds is awsome :happydance::happydance::happydance: 24 pounds lost so far is a great acheivement and im so glad that it hasnt altered your cycle, it was my main worry about dieting that my regular-ish cycle would go bad :( 

strawberry im so sorry you are feeling down :nope::hugs::hugs: you definatly deserve a break from your diet yesterday, chocalait is good when you get AF because it gives you extra iron! 

em are your cramps still there? pj's are what you need with cramps! and a hot water bottle, how long does bcp take to get out of your system? glad to here chris treated you yesterday you deserve it!!!

trasky im loving the diet myths explained.... i think i might just have a big bad of sweets at 9pm lol (i wish!)

imogen wanted and ngridley hope you had lovely valentines days with your OH's :hugs:

I let håkan take me out last night :) we went to a japanese restaurant as i thaught it would be a healthy option but it was quite unhealthy really, we had little kebabs of chicken in tariaki sauce for starters to share, and miso soup (i had håkans aswell because he was suspicious of the seaweed!) i had vegetables and beef with noodles for my main and i literally could manage about 4 mouthfulls I think my tummy has shrunk!!!! 

hope you are having a nice tuesday! :hugs::hugs::hugs:x xxx


----------



## lovie

it wasnt post 1000 i got muddled up... xx


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwww your dh sounds like such a sweetheart Tarkwa. good news about the car :thumbup: your meal sounds so yummy too.

I've had no change in these hpts, so I think Ive had an annovulatory cycle, especially as ff took my dpo off me :( It's reaaly hit me hard for some reason and I'm thinking of extending my ttc break to the end of summer, but need to talk it through with Chris first before we 100% decide anything. 

It's weigh in day for me, and my scales are showing a loss of about 0.5 kg which is roughly 1 lb ... fingers crossed the dr's scales show the same lol [-o&lt;


----------



## lovie

awww tarkwa your hubby is a super star!! your evening sounds perfect :) have you tried using fructose instead of normal suger for baking? it tastes just as good i think and has less calories that regular suger, its a complex carbohydrate so releases energy slower (i think studying biology was a long time ago hehe)? have a lovely day at work! :hugs: xxxx

yay for the loss emmy!!:happydance::happydance: hopefully docs scales match yours, do they usually match up? so sorry this cycle has hit you hard :nope::hugs: my advice would be to see how you feel on your break, have the set time till june and if you dont feel ready to think about ttc by may maybe discuss it with chris and take it month by month? it really encouraged me that bagpuss said she has lost 24 pounds and her cycle hasnt changed just goes to show you can TTC and TTLW at the same time. Whatever you decide we will all be here to chear you on hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

the dr's scales didn't match up, her scales said I was 163.4 kg and mine say 162.3, but I was wearing jeans and trainers, so she says I should go off the scales that I use here :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo:

I've just had an e-mail through from the exercise for life scheme and I've finally come to the top of their waiting list :happydance:

I've got a meeting booked with them for next Monday at 14.45 so that I can get my initial assessment done, and then hopefully over the next couple of weeks they can get me started on the classes :happydance: Monday is only a meeting to discuss why I want to do the scheme etc, there won't be any physical tests. But once that's done, they'll sort me out with a gym induction and then I can started :D

This means I can get some proper weight loss done, get fitter and fingers crossed whilst doing so I can get myself a :bfp: ... ahhhhhh it's so exciting :D


----------



## zowiey

Hello ladies! The bedroom is finished! Yay, and it looks great! Hope you all had a great v day? We didn't do much, I cooked a meal for hubby, and he brought me a pair of shavata heart shaped tweezers! They're fab! 

I'm a bit stressed out at the mo, I need to have a blood test on cd15, and have just tried booking an appt and they have none until Friday next week!! So now I won't be able to have it until next cycle, so doubt the results will be back in time for our next fs appt on the 30th march. I will be gutted if this puts us back another 3 months,


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*Tarkwa* I'm almost jealous of your hubby! My DH is terrible about thinking of romantic surprises or presents or anything. But he did make sure he brought in enough wood for me to burn in the fireplace the whole time he's gone, and that the spare key is hidden in a place I can reach etc so I guess that's just his practical way of doing the same thing. :flower:
*
Emmy* I'm glad the scales showed good numbers and the the dr was fine with going by your scales. And it's great you got your first appointment for the exercise for life thing! =)

*zowiey* do you mind me being nosy - what blood tests do they take at cd15? I've heard of cd5 (or is it 3?), and cd21/7dpo bloods but that's a new one for me. Sorry you have to wait getting them done!

Back on track today, did 45 minutes on zumba and looks like it'll be around 1500 calories today. Thanks for the support ladies! Feeling better today, though I am starting to feel a bit flu-like, hoping it's just a passing thing as I don't want to get sick! -30C outside, brrrr, glad to be inside wrapped in a blanket and watching the fire. =)


----------



## imogenwanted

Hi ladies thought id give you a quick up date

think im still in 2ww but have such sore boobs (cant get smiliesto work)
and have had pain inright side but have no af, ff seems to think i might be feritle but that cant be right, it is just another really long cycle on day35, 

the weight has been going badly since i went to the doctors tried packets again but just got all messed up, so today started back on zenical cos i think i was doing well 8lb in a month in low but still off, 

i have been finding it all really hard again and think will i ever have a baby, and watched obem last night and so want it to be me i then had a dream last night i had a baby boy who had 10 toes on each foot and only 2 fingers, (very random i know but in the dream i did not care i was so happy to have my own baby)

sorry to not come on for a while then just rant i have been reading what your up to just find it all so unfar and hard when ladies like us try so hard every day and still people just judge us,

i had better stop going on

Tarkwa your husbee sounds fab xx

em im going to look up exercise for life x


oh i did buy the biggest losser book yesterday so ill have a read 

have fab evening ladies xx


----------



## zowiey

Strawberry, you can be as nosy as you want!!

It's to check progesterone, I'm not really sure why its been requested, I did google it, and it began to worry me, so I'm not looking again!!
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Zowiey, have you tried telling them that it has to be on cd 15 for the blood test and you need them for the FS next month? Mine are usually helpful like that if they know there is a specific reason. I don't suppose you are near a hospital at all. They do them at the path lab, you may have to wait a bit. 

Tarkwa, what lovely presents from your DH! I am very impressed with the valentines crockery! Emmy had a lovely lunch with Chris and Lovie a fab dinner :)

Emmy, I am so glad that you have got a start date for your exercise. Wahoooooooooo, you sound so positive :)

DH got me a new charm for my Trollbead bracelet, a big murano glass heart :D We had a takeaway but I was good and kept the points in check. I used a few of my weekly points but not loads. I got him a new jumper from Next and a red rose. 

On the downside, spotting this morning and sporadic during the day so I think AF will be here for good tomorrow. I've booked in Friday for the Day 2-4 bloods and will ring the hospital to book the HSG tomorrow when I am sure my period is going. It seriously sucks but I didn't cry like I usually do. I think it's because I knew 4 days ago when my temps nose dived (this is my first month temping) so I knew I was out of luck. Although fate, just to be cruel, made my temp rise 1.3 degrees this morning and just for a second i thought maybe there was hope. Then i got out of bed and realised how bad this cold has gotten and it was just a temperature *bangs head* No BFP for my 39th birthday :( Ahh well.


----------



## karla1

i am being really bad OH is out at the football and i have grounded step-son so he is in his room (wont bore you all with the details as to what he has done) so i am sat here with a gin and tonic and.............................. a massive plate on chips donner meat cheese and chilli sauce :blush::devil: (but the tonic is diet :haha:) i am not even working out how many weight watchers points it is

anyway i just needed to confess
thanks x


----------



## Traskey

Imogen, I am so sorry that you are having such a rough time. It's doubly hard when the diet doesn't cooperate either and you hope that if you could just shift some of those pounds your chances would be better.

If you find any pearls of wisdom in the Biggest Loser book, please feel free to share.

GIANT :hug:


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*Imogen* sorry you're having a hard time. :hugs:

*zowiey* wondering why they'd check for progesterone at cd15? Do you usually ovulate early? I've had my progesterone checked, but that was 5dpo (7dpo would have been Sunday). 
*
Traskey* so sorry you're spotting. :hugs:

*karla* we all need nights off sometimes!


----------



## EmmyReece

yay for being back on track *strawberry* :D 

*imogen* hun you're more than entitled to have a rant :hugs: that's what we're all here for, let us know how the book goes 

hopefully you can get your blood test sorted *zowiey* :hugs:

awwww *traskey* what a lovely thing for your oh to get you :thumbup: yay for keeping within your points. so sorry you've had spotting hun :( :hugs:

*karla* enjoy your night off hun, don't even stress about the points, just be extra good tomorrow :thumbup:

We've decided that we aren't going to turkey next year, we're going to try somewhere new and we're aiming for this place ...

https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel...Resort_Spa-Punta_Cana_Dominican_Republic.html

Also, I'm having an off night, I'm craving sweet stuff (which normally means af is about to make an appearance, so am keeping my fingers crossed), so I got myself a slice of carrot cake from morrissons earlier :blush:


----------



## Lisa84

Hi Ladies :hi: Hope everyone is ok??

Well my week had started off ok but then Valentines day happened so not sure i will have lost anything this week. I was good on the other days tho so hopefully it wont be too bad. 

I'm off work with the OH tomorrow so hopefully we will get to finish the gym (we are turning the attic into a gym) I'm hoping this is gonna give me some motivation coz i currently have Zilch motivation xxx


----------



## Traskey

Oh wow, that's cool, turning your attic into a gym. What a fab idea! Great motivation to carry on the weight loss and if you overindulge you can always burn it off later :D


----------



## zowiey

Strawberry- I have 25 day cycles, and I usually ov on cd 12, so I don't know if she wants to confirm that? On my last bloods I had one result that she said wasnt right, but it looked so wrong she was sure it must have been recorded wrong!

Traskey, no we don't have a hospital near us, I had actually thought that myself! Thanks for the suggestion tho! Also I keep meaning to say, if ever I call you trashy, it's my stupid phones predictive text!

Xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Well thats the plan but whether it will actually get used is another matter lol xx


----------



## zowiey

Traskey, just read your post properly, huge huge :hugs: fingers crossed for you for this cycle. Xxxx


----------



## lovie

hi ladies :)

Em ita fantastic news that you got the start date for the excersise for life!! you can show of your new work out gear and have a boast with the weightloss! carrot cake is my fave, i seem to remember they did a really good ww one when i was counting points, or maybe it was tesco low cal, it was amazing moist and sweet and only like 130 cals or something.. mmmmm making myself hungry hehe, oh and i wanna go on your holiday, mine will be to the north of sweden, not much chance of a suntan!:flower:

Zowie I hope the docs can squeez you in so you get the results before your next FS apointment! it seems not very logical for them to waste a FS time when by not having all the info when all you need is 10 mins of a nurses time! definatly stay away from google! its so dangerous! 

Strawberry Glad to here you are feeling positive today :hugs: is zumba fun? your hubby is so sweet bringing in logs for you especially when its -30 outside! I looked into the weight loss and temperiture and found some info saying that it is better to have your home extra warm as the hotter you are the less your body craves food especially suggers and carbs so keep that fire burning! I hope you dont develop nasty flu hun :hugs:

imogen wanted 8lb in a month is fab! your dream sounds really surreal, i have been having anxiety dreams about babies recently, i know how to look after a baby i was my sisters 2nd mummy when she was small and i look after my cousins baby often and babysit too but i dreamp the other night that i did all the stupid things you are told not to with a baby,i deamed I left a baby botel with hot water near me when i was cuddling my friends baby and dreamed i lost my other friends baby!! I woke feeling like i shouldnt even TTC because id be such a bad mum! I thaught through it and decided it was a silly dream and id be a very safe mum so it was ok :) have fun reading the bigest looser book, do pass on any good tips! :flower:

trasky big hugs for you lovely :hug: so sorry naught AF is on the way :( I hope your cold goes soon i advise night nurs all the way! your hubby is so sweet, what a personal valentines pressie! when is your birthday we need to know so we can make an extra special fuss of you! :hugs: xxxx

Karla your evening sounds like paradise!! slim line tonic is great and chillie hightens your metabolism so its all good!!

lisa im just the same this week, if i sts it will be a miricle, pesky valentines day!!

my day was one of those frustrating days! I walked to my swedish lesson as usual but today it was soooooo cold!! i dont wear a jacket to make me walk faster, and i was literally freezing when i got there! afterwards i came home and i had left my money and house keys in our apartment grrr... so i was stood in the snow in -12 with no coat and no money! i went to the local cafe and told the lady i had no money and no keys and could i please have a cup of tea and my boyfriend would come and pay later? she said thets fine (luckily or i would have died of hyperthermia!) i call håkan and he tells me that we are going to his sisters to try on her sons skis for me and to have dinner... he just ignores that i told him yesterday we are going to have parika pork today! the good thing that happened was a lovely lady came and made friends with me in the cafe, she had the most adorable 8 month old baby, he really was perfect! i dont know many people near here so it will be great to meet up with her again for coffee and a chat :) well my boyfriend got home 1.5 hours after me, i was sat with my cup of tea (empty) waiting for him to come pay. after that we went to his sisters house and had dinner, she is a fantastic cook but tonight we were having "palt" a northern swedish speaiality... its like anti diet food, it is basically a dumpling made from potato with beacon inside, then you cut it open and put more beacon on it and 3 spoons of better and loads of salt and jam.. very odd but quite tasty but sooooooo bad for you! so i had only 1 but still i think it was probably 1500 calories :( then i tried on her sons skis, everyone was looking and the bloody things didnt fit around my big calvs :( :( very embarassing! then we went to watch ice hocky which was fun, then we came home and i tried on håkans skis, still to small but he managed to get them on and my legs hurt so much! they swelled up and håkan couldnt get the clasp to undo... so there i am in pain crying hysterically paniking i am going to have a ski boot on my foot till i loose weight (like winnie the poo when he was stuck in rabits house!) we got it off eventually after lots of fuss! 

hugs to you all xxxx :hugs:


----------



## BranDivah

Well Step 1 to getting back on the program here...I did 30 minutes on my Wii Fit because I've gained weight 4 days in a row...so gotta start doing something...


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhhh *lovie* I would have been really upset too :( :hugs: what a lovely lady in the cafe letting you have a cup of tea and wait for hakan to come and pay, and yay for making a new friend (my wording is awful so sorry if it sounds like I'm taking the mick), I need girly company around here lol. Don't worry about the extra calories hun, just try and be extra good today :hugs:


----------



## lovie

good morning all :) 

yaya for wi fit brandiva!! id love a wifit because then i could workout in my pyjamas and anything you can do in pyjamas is good!

you sounded lovely em :) im not one for analysing what people say and how they say it i take things on face value and i think you were really sweet! i ike boys but i think its really important to have close girly friends, i have never been one to have a big group of 20 friends but i like to have 1-2 really close girl friends and I have a best friend from when i was a teanager back in england she is a super star i miss her so much we skyped last night and she makes me laugh so much she said "well i met this guy... by met i mean spept with" and then later in the conversation she said "oh i for got to tell you I met Nick Clegg?" i said by you saying do you mean you slept with him? we are so different even when i was single i was really squeemish about sex with guys i wasnt going out with, but we still get along fantastic we just have differnt stories to tell!

my tummy hurts today, pre AF cramps I think I never took much notice of AF before TTC infact i had no idea even when my AF was due I just knew it came every month, but no i try and tune into my body its so anoying how early i get cramps, my boobs arnt even hurting yet! I hope it doesnt mean there is something wrong :( im on cycle day 27 and my cycle at its longest is 32 days do you think cramping 5 days before AF is bad? its not like i need pain killers or anything just a bit niggly. Oh and I took my temps this morning i did them at 6ish when my OH got up and it was 36.5 :( then i did them at 9.30ish (the time i usually do them) and it was 36.7 i had been asleep for 3 hours between, very strange! I took the 36.7 for FF tho hehe!

hope you are all well today!:hugs: xxx


----------



## imogenwanted

lovie,

what a day yesterday glad you made friends with the lady in the cafe, also glad you managed to speak to your bf over here i always think it must be so much harder for you, but does sound like you had a yummy tea, so wish i was going skiing, you will have such fun time, 
this cycle i have had cramping from the day i thought i ovulated so not sure what it all means xxx


----------



## lovie

thank you imogen wanted :hugs: hopefully early cramping means a BFP hehe! I have allways been curious about your user name, is your name imogen or is it a possible baby name? or just a nice user name? xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies :wave:

Lovie invited me to join you as I have quite alot of weight to lose.

Can't wait to catch up with your posts. x


----------



## lovie

hi ebony :flower: you will love it here, if you ever need a moan, giggle or shoulder to cry on this is the place!:hugs::hugs: x


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi: hi ebony :D these ladies are so lovely and very welcoming, I don't know where I'd be without them all ...

Can I run something past you all please? :blush:

It looks like anywhere in the Caribbean is off the cards for next year because the time we want to go it's hurricane season. Anyway it looks like Turkey is going to be the place to go and it looks like we can afford all inclusive.

Now this is probably going to make me seem really selfish, but we're looking at going in June next year, and I was talking to Chris and the idea came up (from me) that maybe we take a ttc break until then? I know it's adding an extra year to my wait until we ttc again, but what I was thinking is that with the exercise for life scheme going on for 16 weeks that should motivate me to carry it on afterwards, the weight loss should hopefully kick start my cycles even more, and I was thinking we could use Turkey as our last holiday just me and Chris and really make the most of it?

I seem like a right self centred cow don't I? :blush:


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Welcome, *ebony*, this is a great bunch of ladies! :flower: Wanna share a little of your ttc and possibly weight loss "history"?

*Emmy* I don't see how you're being selfish! The only way you'd be doing that is if you completely ignored your OH's wishes, and I'm sure he would prefer you to be in great shape before you get pregnant. Pregnancy can be a lot for our bodies to handle, and it's a great idea to get in better shape before it. 

*lovie* no fun getting locked out of the apartment in our weather! Glad it turned out okay in the end. 

I'm trying to decide which workout to do today, I'm leaning towards Jillian Michaels for maximum calorie burn...


----------



## lovie

doing a jillian micheals workout sounds like a great idea! i cant say we have it as cold as you but it still feels bloody cold!! i love it how swedish people say the temperiture like oh it 15 degrees tonight, not its MINUS 15 degrees tonight, i asked håkan about it and he said well you just know is someone says 15 degrees in winter it is minus... logical! is it the same in finland? xx


----------



## Traskey

:hi: :howdy: Ebony ~ welcome to the thread! Everyone here is very supportive, through good days and bad. 

Lovie ~ So sorry you had an awful time locked out of your flat but thank goodness that the world still has kind people in it!

Imgoen ~ I almost always have cramping from a day or two before ov right the way through to af and then period pain! Happens every cycle.

Emmy ~ Did you talk it through with Chris or are you still at the thinking about it stage? I think you have to do what you think is right for you. If you have the time to wait and it's what you want then I would go for it. You could always leave it open for review so that if one of you changes your mind then you can talk about it. The hard part would be if you want to wait and he doesn't. Then it gets tricky. If you want to focus on the weight loss for a while that isn't a bad thing.


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Never thought about it really *lovie*, but yeah, we do the same. It just can't be +15C if it's January, you know? lol


----------



## ebony2010

lovie said:


> hi ebony :flower: you will love it here, if you ever need a moan, giggle or shoulder to cry on this is the place!:hugs::hugs: x

Well I have about 70lbs to lose at the moment and i've just got back on the ww plan as I loooooovvvve ww (lol) and lost 60lbs before my wedding last year but sadly with the stress of ttc over the last year I have stuffed my face until I've gained it back and more. So... I'm on day 3 and I'm going to lose as much as I can before my bfp. xxx


----------



## ebony2010

EmmyReece said:


> :hi: hi ebony :D these ladies are so lovely and very welcoming, I don't know where I'd be without them all ...
> 
> Can I run something past you all please? :blush:
> 
> It looks like anywhere in the Caribbean is off the cards for next year because the time we want to go it's hurricane season. Anyway it looks like Turkey is going to be the place to go and it looks like we can afford all inclusive.
> 
> Now this is probably going to make me seem really selfish, but we're looking at going in June next year, and I was talking to Chris and the idea came up (from me) that maybe we take a ttc break until then? I know it's adding an extra year to my wait until we ttc again, but what I was thinking is that with the exercise for life scheme going on for 16 weeks that should motivate me to carry it on afterwards, the weight loss should hopefully kick start my cycles even more, and I was thinking we could use Turkey as our last holiday just me and Chris and really make the most of it?
> 
> I seem like a right self centred cow don't I? :blush:

I think that sounds lovely and very sensible, not self centred at all! x


----------



## EmmyReece

he actually seems to be ok to go along with the idea for now, I think the way he sees it is that we'll have one last holiday just me and him ... and he says anything that helps us to get to the end goal of a bfp is more than worthwhile ... I love him sooooo much, he's been fab and always supported me whatever I've wanted to do ... :cloud9:


----------



## ebony2010

StrawberryTTC said:


> Welcome, *ebony*, this is a great bunch of ladies! :flower: Wanna share a little of your ttc and possibly weight loss "history"?
> 
> *Emmy* I don't see how you're being selfish! The only way you'd be doing that is if you completely ignored your OH's wishes, and I'm sure he would prefer you to be in great shape before you get pregnant. Pregnancy can be a lot for our bodies to handle, and it's a great idea to get in better shape before it.
> 
> *lovie* no fun getting locked out of the apartment in our weather! Glad it turned out okay in the end.
> 
> I'm trying to decide which workout to do today, I'm leaning towards Jillian Michaels for maximum calorie burn...

Hi :hi:

Well I've always had probs with my weight and have been dieting forever going from fat to thin and back to fat again and so on. A total yo-yo dieter and I'm a binge eater :blush: I went from a size 20 to a size 12 for my wedding and now I'm a 20 again :cry: I always used to be naturally around a 14.

I have ME/CFS so I can't exercise like I used to years ago to shift the pounds but ww really works for me and makes me eat alot healthier too so I love it. x


----------



## Love2bamummy

Hey Ladies, how are you all?

Sorry I havent been on for a while again! I've been really busy with work etc.

Well I got weighed yesterday and I've lost 2.5lb!! So I'm really please with that, especially with gaining a pound the week before.

Has anyone tried Zumba yet? I've been looking on Amazon and theres a Zumba game coming out for the Wii next month, I think its £25 so I might give it a whirl!!

Hope you're all ok, I'll try to post more often.

H xx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*Love2bamummy* - I don't have the Zumba game but zumba dvds and I love those! They're good fun, but aren't full of difficult coreography which would have not been good for me, so you burn calories without noticing it much. I sweat buckets though! After having them for several months they do get a bit repetitive, which is why I switch them up with other workout dvds I have. That way I get more variety, which is always good.


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: yay for losing 2.5 lbs hun, that's a brill loss :thumbup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZJ4l-hTkcs

I watch this on my laptop sometimes and try it out, but I've no co ordination :rofl:


----------



## BranDivah

Hmmm theres a place right down the street from me that does Zumba classes. Has anyone ever done actual classes before? I might go over there Friday and see how much they are


----------



## Bagpuss31

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well, its sunny here today and its making me :flower:smile!!

Emmy - I would deffo recommend Hisoranu in Turkey by the Oludinez beach (no idea how you spell either) It is stunning I had an amazing time and if you do go take a trip to the Turkish Baths!!

Lovie - Digby is a Lhasa Apso and he is my precious I love him soooo much although he is such a little monkey!!

Well done to all you that have lost those 1lb's!! 

Bye for now xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Bagpuss31 said:


> Emmy - I would deffo recommend Hisoranu in Turkey by the Oludinez beach (no idea how you spell either) It is stunning I had an amazing time and if you do go take a trip to the Turkish Baths!!

We were actually looking at there, as well as Marmaris :thumbup:

Hope things are good x x


----------



## Tarkwa

My goodness, I'm really falling behind with this thread! Hello to everyone, well done on all the weight losses :happydance:.
I've been naughty today and had takeaway pizza for lunch (reception forgot to tell the guys I work with that the sandwich van had been so I suggested I order them a pizza - they all jumped at the offer [company paid for it!] and there was no way I was sitting there eating my salad whilst they munched on yummy pizza!). I do not expect a weight loss this week, in fact, quite the opposite. I am completely and utterly ravenous and will eat anything in sight - don't remember my pre-AF symptoms being as bad as this before (or my boobs not being sore), but the signs in my knic-knox and the 'period pains' I had this morning (to the point where I took paracetamol) tell me otherwise :growlmad:.
Sorry for not responding individually to everyone - I'm trying to spend less time on the PC when I get home and DH is about (especially if I have been at work all day). But one thing for *Emmy *- you take as long as you need girl! Play it by ear if you need to, or maybe have a bash at TTC every now and then if you do take it to next year. You're not being selfish at all and I'm glad Chris is supportive :hugs2:. Getting your periods back to normal will help enormously and you'll feel even more positive about the whole thing, I know I did (now it's just a game of statistics!). :hugs:
Lots of love to you all
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Tarkwa said:


> My goodness, I'm really falling behind with this thread! Hello to everyone, well done on all the weight losses :happydance:.
> I've been naughty today and had takeaway pizza for lunch (reception forgot to tell the guys I work with that the sandwich van had been so I suggested I order them a pizza - they all jumped at the offer [company paid for it!] and there was no way I was sitting there eating my salad whilst they munched on yummy pizza!). I do not expect a weight loss this week, in fact, quite the opposite. I am completely and utterly ravenous and will eat anything in sight - don't remember my pre-AF symptoms being as bad as this before (or my boobs not being sore), but the signs in my knic-knox and the 'period pains' I had this morning (to the point where I took paracetamol) tell me otherwise :growlmad:.
> Sorry for not responding individually to everyone - I'm trying to spend less time on the PC when I get home and DH is about (especially if I have been at work all day). But one thing for *Emmy *- you take as long as you need girl! Play it by ear if you need to, or maybe have a bash at TTC every now and then if you do take it to next year. You're not being selfish at all and I'm glad Chris is supportive :hugs2:. Getting your periods back to normal will help enormously and you'll feel even more positive about the whole thing, I know I did (now it's just a game of statistics!). :hugs:
> Lots of love to you all
> xxx

:hugs2: so sorry it looks like af is going to be making an appearance soon. I'm so sorry to quote Morrissey to you but :blush: "do your best and don't worry", that's all you can do hun, if you have an off day or even an off week (like I sometimes have) then just get back on the wagon asap. But I have surprised myself at times when I've ate loads during the week, I've either maintained my weight or lost 

And thank you for the advice hun :hugs: all of you in fact. It's so very much appreciated, and I really hope I can return the favour for all of you. I'm not going no where lol, I'm too nosey, so even though I won't be ttc lol I'll still be trying to shrink my belly ready for a bump :thumbup:

Today has been spent looking at hotels for next year. We've spotted a few that really stand out, so we're going to wait and see what the prices do in April and then take it from there :)

:hugs2: you ladies are the best


----------



## Traskey

Evening all,

Well tonight we had rice and salmon with a herb and peppercorn crust. Very nice. I am trying to eat more fish as it's good for you and I don't eat as much as I should. Mind you, if you want to put smoked salmon in a bagel with light philly I can eat that every day :haha:

I've not tried Zumba, but all the ladies in my classes rave about it!!


----------



## EmmyReece

yummmmm that sounds absolutely lovely, everyone seems to come up with such wonderful meals ... I feel quite ashamed sometimes at my plain salmon and salad or ham and salad wraps :rofl: I need more variety :dohh:

I'm thinking of giving zumba a try too, but going to wait until I lose some of this weight before signing up to our local class as it's full of skinny minnies that I used to go to school with :dohh:


----------



## imogenwanted

lovie said:


> thank you imogen wanted :hugs: hopefully early cramping means a BFP hehe! I have allways been curious about your user name, is your name imogen or is it a possible baby name? or just a nice user name? xxx

Hi i have a cousin called Imogen and i love her and her name very much if i ever have a girl im going to call her Imogen xx


----------



## lovie

hia ladies! imogen is a lovely name :) FX you get to use it really soon :hugs:

emmy your salmon and salad and ham and salad wraps sound lovely! so long as you like them that is all that matters! im so glad to here you wont be taking a break from b+b just from ttc! wed miss you too much! i feel the same as you about going to public classes, i know its silly and the people i think are actually looking couldnt care less about me and probably have not even noticed me! but i still feel shy!

trasky i love fish but im dont know any fish recipies apart from salmon thai curry and that definatly isnt diet food hehe. the swedish christmas dinner is mainly cold fish, i went out to håkans christmas dinner and felt so healthy afterwards.. appart from the drink shots of vodka (massive shots like 3 normal shots) with their dinner!

I hope you are feeling better tarkwa i hope you had no need for any more paracetamol :hugs: i have come to dread my pre AF signs, before i was ttc id just be mildly supprised, like oh its that time again is it, but now when i feel my 1st cramp i have such a sinking feeling in my tum,:nope: pizza isnt so bad once in a while i bet it had at least 1 of your 5 a day on! free food doesnt count when you are dieting! enjoy your time with your OH I try not to go on the internet when håkans home he goes to bed super early tho so i stay up after him and catch up with you ladies :)

bagpuss i just googled Lhasa Apso, oh i bet digby is so cute, they look like little teddybears! 

ebony that is an amazing acheivement to have lost all that weight before your wedding!! its great that you have done it before you know you can do it all over again!! so sorry to here you suffer from ME/CFS, doubly amazing acheivement to have lost all that weight whilst dealing with ME/CFS.

love2bamummy :happydance::happydance::happydance: well done for 2 pounds!! happy days :)

all you zumba ladies are making me want to try it, as i said before any excersise you can do in pyjamas is good excersis in my books!

my day went well, i did some babysitting this afternoon, it makes me unbeleivably broody! and then for birthday tea at my OH sisters house, we had big cream buns and i knew it was going to be ++++++cals this evening so i only had 3 pieces of hard bread for my breakie and lunch, also i am never hungry in the morning i have to make myself eat! so we got there and i had a bun and it made me feel really sick, i think it was all the cream my body isnt used to such rich food at the moment, and i couldnt eat anything else! so all i have had today is 3 riveta type things and a cream bun and i feel too queesy to care! i dont feel hungry at all! this could be my new tactic! (only joking i know it would be vvv unhealthy) :hugs::hugs:hugs to you all lovely ladies keeping me on track on my diet i appreciate it soooo much!! :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Traskey

Good morning ladies!

Hope you all have a great day :hug:

Lovie ~ sounds like your stomach has shrunk and your tastes have changed. Your body seems to be used to the change in food now!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi:

morning everyone

doesn't sound like you ate a lot yesterday *lovie* :( :hugs: I know what you mean about things making you feel ikky, since I've been on this weight management thing anything with fat in just gives me a dodgy tummy :( hope you're feeling better today though hun 

how's everyone else doing?

I'm spending the day looking for inspiration for our holiday next year :happydance: we know we want Turkey, preferably the Dalaman area and all inclusive ... it's so exciting, I'm starting to save for the deposit next week yayyy

I feel like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders knowing that we're taking a break for a while as it means I can focus on my weight loss and get it shifted ready to start trying again next year :thumbup:


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Hello ladies, hope everyone is having a good day? 

*Tarkwa* :hugs: I hate pre-af signs as well, my boobs get very sore, and I get kinda crampy a little before af most cycles. Plus I always get a couple of huge spots on my face! Not very nice at all. :growlmad:

*Emmy* your salads and wraps sound good, I just can't go with salads when it's so cold over here! This morning it was -34C when I got up! (I guess that's about -29F)

*lovie* you're brave to babysit, I don't think I could do that right now, at all. 

Like I said earlier, an extremely cold day here today, though the sun is shining and warms it up a little during the day. Think it's gonna be a zumba day for me today. Today the scales showed -0.5kg so about 1 lbs from Monday, so I feel good about that. :happydance: Of course it's gonna go up again before it goes down some more like it always does for me, but still, feels good. Feeling better with all the exercise, I think, it always makes me feel more energetic and stronger, somehow.


----------



## EmmyReece

it'll be all those endorphins racing around your body strawberry :D yay for the weightloss hun, hope it keeps going in the same direction :thumbup:


----------



## lovie

hia lovely ladies :hugs:

yay for the pound since monday strawberry that is great!:happydance:! im with you on it being hard to eat salad when its cold outside, i do like a nice greek salad tho because i LOVE olives and that is the only time i let myself eat them on my diet.

the babysitting does make me see close up what i am missing, especially when my OH came to pick me up and the litte boy ran over and gave him a hug, the little boy is 2 and loves trains and buses so they had a little chat about tåget (the train in swedish) and it made me want my own little bi-lingual baby so much! i love the kids tho and it is a pleasure to be in there company i just have to push ttc to the back of my mind when im there. 

-34 is crazyily cold!! dont go outside what ever you do!!

emmy you should be a travel agent! you are so good at planning holiday! i didnt eat much yesterday and i felt a little sicky but its all ok today :)

im feeling crampy still, only 6dpo according to FF i dont want to feel like this for another week but then again i dont want AF to come either because then i will be worrying i have a LP defect! 

I have a (+)(+) question... i get little white dots around my nipples every time i have a 2ww, does anyone else get them?

well id better dash to my class no im late! oh well i will just have to walk faster! catch you all later hugs from AMy xxxxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I get them too hun just before af :hugs: awwwwww hun I know what you mean when you say about babysitting making you realise what you're missing. When we were over with Chris' family at Christmas we went to see his Nanna and one of his cousin's was there with her 2 year old boy, and he just instantly took a liking to Chris and kept playing with him the whole time we were there. There was a few times where I had to swallow back the tears as I could tell how much of a good daddy Chris will make :blush:

:rofl: I'm usually awful at planning holidays, we always end up forgetting something :dohh: so this time I'm going to try and be as organised as possible from the start, though there's nothing we can do about it until the beginning of April at the very earliest when the 2012 prices come out, but as soon as we have enough money saved I'm going to get it booked :happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

I'm on day 4 of my diet and I'm still in shock that I've got this far. i've got college today though so that will keep me away from food.

Good luck today everyone. x


----------



## Traskey

Well af arrived in earnest today and as always I want to eat for England! I am trying to be super good though as it's weigh in tomorrow and I don't think I have lost again.

Emmy ~ your holiday sounds lovely! We are forgoing a holiday this year as we are trying to save money for IVF. All inclusive on a beach sounds a fab reward for all the hard work you are doing with the diet and exercise.

Lovie ~ Enjoy your class today :)

Strawberry ~ Congratulations on losing half a kilo since Monday! That's great :D

Ebony ~ Good luck with the first week of your diet.

:hi: to everyone else :hi:


----------



## lovie

Hi ladies 

Ebony well done for getting to day 4! I find its getting easier and easier day by day, once my body realsied i wasnt going to have a bag of chrisps or sweets each evening i kinda lost those cravings a little.

I hope you are not suffering to much with AF trasky, good luck for the weigh in tomorrow FX for a loss!

emmy at least you know chris will be a lovely father :) he sounds like he will be super dad! thanks aswell for the (+)(+) advice! i have only noticed these things since i have strted ttc and actually looked at my body!

the ski problem is fixed:happydance::happydance::happydance: I found some skis in a 2nd hand shop that fit (thank goodness!!) it was about 20 pounds for the skis and pools so really good! the slight problem i have is that i have thin feet (it is the only bit of me that is thin!) so they are a liitle loose on my foot but i will wear big socks :) I got fast tracked on my swedish course today I get to miss out on a whole part of the course and jump from A to C so im really glad about that! Im looking forward to seeing my family on saturday! im going to make them the paprika pork as a special treat :) 

I hope you are all having a fab day! :hugs::hugs:xxxxxx


----------



## Tarkwa

*Emmy*, so glad you're getting the Exercise for Life thing sorted - sounds like it's just what you needed! This thread is still perfect for you - you are losing weight to TTC, so I'm glad you're not going anywhere! :hugs:

*Zowiey *- yay for the finished bedroom - that will help with the baby making activities that go on in there :winkwink:. When are you doing your CD15 bloods?

*Strawberry *- I admire you for doing zumba - it sounds really tough! I'm so uncoordinated that I'd be no good at it. I did aerobics once and we had to do a grapevine(?), well, I don't know how many times I tripped over myself! :dohh:

*Imogen*, what a bizarre dream chick! So nice that you will call your babe that if they are a girl. I've thought about names, but only really girls ones! There are so many that I like that I think I need to wait until I'm PG and have given birth to decide which ones. :cloud9:

*Traskey*, sorry the :witch: has arrived - booooo! My temps have been like a yo-yo over the last week or so (see piccie below), but have gradually declined overall. Good idea about the fish - we've only really eaten it occasionally, but I think it could really help make dinners a little less heavy.

*Karla *- hope you enjoyed your naughty food - we all need a good treat every now and then, don't we!

*Lisa*, I have negative motivation, if that's even possible! My breakfast was uncooked sweet waffles (ate them in the car) then lunch started at about 10am and consisted of M&S chocolate biscuits - not good! I should have gone to the gym this afternoon, but I really couldn't be bothered! So I went shoping instead and bought myself some new undies - bright coral colour! And matching slippers! Good luck with the home gym! :happydance:

*Lovie*, how annoying about locking your stuff in your flat and having to wait around in the cold with no coat! Glad you had a cafe to sit and hand have people look after you. I know the feeling about boots around your calves - it's horrible isn't it. Can't say I've noticed any white dots on/around my nip-nips - will have a look on my next 2ww. So happy you are finally getting to make the paprika pork - I hope your family enjoy it.

Welcome *ebony2010*! We're all curvy girls on here all with the same goals! Well done on losing all that weight for your wedding - I lost 35lbs for my wedding and felt great! I was a small 18/big 16, and am at the same weight size again now which is nice, but my aim is just to be a size 14. I know what CFS is like - I had EBV when I was younger and one of the 'symptoms' was CFS, but I'm much better now, though the odd nap never goes amiss!

*Love2*, nice to see you again! Yay for losing 2.5lbs chick - that's great!

Hello *Bagpuss *- Digby sounds gorgeous, do you have to groom him lots? They are such pretty dogs.

AFM, I've been at work most of today, and popped into town after I got home (rather than going to the gym). DH said he wanted to go today after work, but I just really feel like I can't be bothered. I'm not working tomorrow so might go during the day after the weekly shop (will pick up some fish!). Dinner will probably be 'southern fried' flavour chicken fillets (oven baked) with salad - which sounds really healthy now I've written it down! I made some maple pecan brownies two days ago and was really bad! [-X I ate loads of the mixture before it was even cooked (raw eggs, naughty!) and then the chocolate topping I was practically spooning into my mouth whilst melting it down. I'm so ashamed of myself right now (especially with zero motivation). AF STILL hasn't made an appearance - just lots of *TMI ALERT* really dark brown CM - yukky! Better go and do some housework before DH gets home, and get dinner prepared - speak later ladies!
xxx

P.S. the red line is when I should have started my period, and the green rectangle is my O'ing day.
 



Attached Files:







chart2.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lovie

hi tarkwa :flower:

your dinner does sound super healthy! very low carb also! im assuming the red line on your chart is expected AF? i dont know much about temping but a rise on expected AF day seems odd.. how have your cramps been? do you usually get browish CM before AF? I sound like an interveiwee hehe, 

hugs from me enjoy the heathy dinner xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

*Tarkwa* do you normally get this sort of cm before af? It also sounds like implantation bleeding to me from what I've heard ... :hugs: hopefully it's not af

Your dinner sounds really yummy *lovie* yay for finding ski boots too :happydance: and well done on being moved along in your swedish class :D it sounds like you're doing brill

I'm having one of those days where I just feel like snacking all day :wacko: not good as I'm not exactly making the healthiest choices, but I'll get back on the wagon tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## Traskey

Tarkwa ~ I am sorry that you are finding the diet tough at the moment. I think it's easy to feel that way after a while. Hang in there until you do feel like jumping back on. I always find it tough to diet around af time and crave all the bad foods, sugars and carbs!

I hope af turns up soon if she is going to or all the other symptoms disappear. Could the cm be due to the Clomid? I've only just started temping but it does appear that they are generally going down, but I have to admit yours are bouncing all over the place.

Lovie ~ Congrats on being a Swedish language pupil superstar!!!!

AFM ~ My HSG has been booked for Tuesday afternoon and the day 2-4 blood test for tomorrow. Then it's just the waiting game until the next FS appointment on the 7 April. Not that I am expecting any changes but it will at least tell me if all the bits are working for me.


----------



## Tarkwa

Hey, yeah I do normally get brown CM before AF, but this is a really heavy dark brown goo almost! Defo not implantation bleeding, it can't be. Did see a tinge of red at one point, but still no sign of her starting properly. Have adjusted my ticker to 29 day cycle, but it could be up to 30/31 days (I'm not 28 days every month, just the last couple). DH has been working late and is due home any minute now - am intrigued as he said there was a good reason he was working late (in a good way!). I hope his boss realises how awesome he is and promotes him (he's just had a pay rise so not sure how likely that is). Or it could be his bonus, but why would that make him late? :shrug: Hmmmmm... 
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Ooooooooooooooooo intrigue, fingers crossed for good news :D


----------



## lovie

tarkwa how exciting that your hubby has good news! I hope its something really big to celebrate... and all good things come in 3's!! xx


----------



## Traskey

Is anyone else watching BBC3, The big fat truth about low fat food? It's fascinating.


----------



## lovie

do tell me any special tips! I have heared that low fat milk is bad because your body need some of the fat in dairy...


----------



## zowiey

Evening ladies!

Tarkwa I'm intrigued for you! I'd be going mad waiting for oh to get home! I'm sooo impatient!

Traskey, good luck for Tuesday, I'm sure you'll be fine, remember to take some pain killers about 40-30 mins before you go. It's not too bad, but I definitely felt it! :hugs:

Emmy, how exciting for your holiday! hope you find somewhere nice!

Hope everyone else is ok? I lost 1lb this week, its a bit rubbish, But I have decided that I really need to kick ass for the next 4 or so weeks, so I'm going a bit hardcore, I figure a little bit of hunger won't kill me!! :haha: 
xxxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Oh, I feel silly for writing that now. DH did have a good reason - but not anything exciting. Someone in his dept walked out today so he had to talk his boss at the end of the day (and the 'good' bit was that she slagged off the other dept!). How disappointing - I thought it would be something good like 'we need you to head up this new team which is bringing the company loads of money'. Humph. 
Plus I'm feeling really down - I was looking at facebook earlier (I was kinda hoping one of my friends had got engaged after a trip to Rome, doesn't sound like it) and saw that a girl I used to work with is PG. She didn't announce it, she just said her 'real birthday present' would be on 28th and would it be pink or blue (obviously a scan to check sex of babe). I'd already started TTC before she got married last summer, and she said how she was going to try for a baby shortly after getting hitched, and obviously was successful. I'm so happy for her as she is sooooo nice, but am feeling devastated inside, so much so that I actually cried over it. DH says its fate, but I just feel like it's never going to happen :cry:.
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Well done *Zowiey *- 1lb off is in the right direction :happydance:. I know what you mean about going hardcore, I just can never go through with it (the first hunger pang sends me running to the fridge/cupboards!). Remember starving yourself makes your metabolism slow down (so it reserves energy and doesn't burn off fat), so try not to go hungry chick otherwise you might not achieve the desired goal. Try upping your exercise as well - easy to say I know, but we all know it works!
I'm off to bed now - night night, sleep tight ladies.
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Awww, sorry Tarkwa. It's so hard when people around you fall pregnant, in what seems like no time at all. It's so unfair and it just makes the waiting so hard :hugs:

The conclusion of the tv programme was that constantly eating diet food is bad for you. The lack of fat makes your brain fuzzy. The lack of fibre makes you constipated and bloated. The artificial sweetners make you hungrier than eating the full fat food with real sugar in e.g diet coke makes you hungrier than full fat coke. Low fat food doesn't fill you up for very long and you end up snacking more. At the end of the month the woman had gained weight, not lost it, eating just diet food and low fat ready meals. Some of the ingredients in the ready meals was disgusting, one ingredient was used in wallpaper paste!


----------



## Traskey

Tarkwa said:


> DH says its fate, but I just feel like it's never going to happen :cry:.
> xxx


GIANT HUG

I know exactly how you feel :hug:


----------



## lovie

hi all :)

can i back up a little I compleatly forgot to tell you best wishes for your HSG on tuesday! thankyou for the low down on low fat food, the only low fat food i love is a ww ready meal with lemon and (i think) chicken risotto mmmm very yum!! we dont really have diet food in the shops here, we have low fat milk and diet coke but i looked for low fat cheese i couldnt find it and low fat ready meals dont seem to exsist, infact there is only a choice of about 3 ready meals in our local supermarket (its a big super market too!) x

tarkwa im so sorry it isnt a pay rise or at least a really exciting project for your hubby.. poor him having to stay late because someone else walked out! im sending you big cyber hugs tonight :) I have a facebook friend with 4 children (she is my age 26) and she keeps saying she wants more.. im hope the best for her and if she wants more she gets more I just hope i have my BFP 1st! hugs hugs hugs and my fingers are (as allways) crossed very hard for your BFP next cycle xxxxxxxxx

zowie yay for your 1 pound gone thats great! dont let yourself get too hungry in the next few weeks! x


----------



## EmmyReece

yay for the weightloss zowiey :happydance:

:hugs: don't feel silly Tarkwa hun, I'd have probably got excited too. I'm sorry you're feeling down too :( It's such a long wait that we've all had, but when we do get there the wait is going to be oh so worthwhile :hugs:

I wish I'd noticed that programme now Traskey, sounds like it was pretty interesting :thumbup: not too sure I like the idea of one of the ingredients for the ready meals being used in wallpaper paste :sick:

I had a really bad night last night, I was starving and craving sweet stuff so I gave in and got some bits from co - op (profiteroles and peanut m&ms) :blush: So I'm going to try and be extra good today as I feel like a bit of a fat lump for eating so much rubbish yesterday :dohh:

I'm going to have beans on toast for brekkie today as I've noticed that if I don't have toast at breakfast it doesn't fill me up as much as when I do have it, and then I tend to get stupidly hungry and pig out :blush:


----------



## lovie

beans on toast sounds like a very yum breaky em :) dont worry about yesterday, today is a new day, nuts are good for you anyway they make your hair shiny! hehe xxx


----------



## zowiey

Huge :hugs: tarkwa & traskey, I know exactly how you both feel. I brought an app for my phone that gives you your percentage chance of falling pregnant, and ours came back as having a 36% chance of it happening naturally in the next 3 years. Joy! But as the great Bon Jovi says, we do indeed have to "keep the faith"!!

Morning to lovie and Emmy too! Emmy, I've got the taste of profiteroles in my mouth now. Nom nom!!

I'm getting my haircut today and it is quite fair to say I am pooping my pants! I HATE getting my haircut, I always hate it for the first few days. But it hasn't been done since Oct 09, so it's rather overdue :haha:
Xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

I'm the same *Emmy *- I need toast (or something toasted) to feel full after breakfast. Cereals very rarely keep me going until lunchtime. Beans should also be good at keeping you full (though I can't speak from experience here, I can't stand them myself :haha:!). 

*Lovie*, luckily it is my DH's dept (i.e. he is the director of it) so he didn't have to cover any work or anything like that - it was someone who was new (4 months) and hadn't passed their probation period. They talked about whether they should get someone else in as the person they have to work for (outside of my DH's dept) have been through a lot of staff over the last year or so! I'm so glad I don't have to worry about managing people in my job any more - so much less stress and hassle!

Still feeling low this morning - I had a dream about that girl (I say girl, she is 2yrs older than me!) and I shouted at her how long it's taken us to not get this far, when she got PG so quickly! Of course, I don't know any of her details, just what she said in my dream (which was that it only took 3 weeks and that's when I screamed 'On your first cycle?!' and had a rant at her!).

Still no AF this morning - but my temp has dropped to it's lowest point since I started. Although I have just taken it now and it is up high again! I'm getting so confused with my temps jumping up and down all over the place that I think I might not carry on doing it. Just been on the NHS website (hoping that they have found a miracle cure for infertility :haha:!) and think I need to be more relaxed about :sex:. I probably try to time it around ovulation too much which is causing me to stress out. But does anyone else feel that bonking every other day is...well, tiresome??? I've been with DH for 11.5yrs and neither of us has massive sex drives (but we were at it like rabbits when we first got together). I really do think we have to bonk (sorry, that's what we call it!) more often to increase our chances, but there are days when we think - we did it just the other day, let's wait a bit longer. Raaaaaargh!

*Traskey*, procedures like HSG and HyCoSy's are meant (I think) to 'increase' your fertility for a few months after, so maybe it will be a good thing! If they find any little blockages (FX'd they don't) then they usually clear them there and then so that's good. I'm very excited for you - will keep everything X'd for Tuesday!
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

have fun at the hairdressers zowiey :thumbup: hope you like your new haircut from the start :D


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: Tarkwa sorry about your dream last night hun :( 

it's so difficult though to be relaxed about :sex: when what we want doesn't seem to be happening. I think ladies who fall pregnant easily really take it for granted :grr: I find :sex: every other day tiresome, and poor Chris by the end of ovulation week he's shattered :dohh:


----------



## lovie

good morning :)

I bet your hair will look fab zowie! just sit back and enjoy all the gossip magazines at the hairdressers! what was your iphone app called? altho i probably shouldnt do it as i am such a worrier! 

tarkwa your poor hubby having the stress of being a director, at least he knows its worth all the energy that he puts in! I hate baby related dreams, I dont mind actually having them if they are nice but i hate the bit when you wake up and the feeling kinda stays with you, i find the feeling decreases through the day and then when i go to bed that night it all comes flooding back to me :( 

my poor OH has worked 12 days in a row now (he had a course both days at the weekend) so our BD sceadual has really suffered, we HAVE to do it tonight because we will be away with my family sharing rooms for the next 7 days!

Im so excited to see my family:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: i skyped with my sister and mum last night my mum has baught me evening primrose oil and something to do with a cactus (she couldnt find soy) my sister is so excited she is super sweet, I hope when i have my baby i will be able to bring them up to be as amazing as eve!

my temps went up again today to 36.9 (highest so far apart from after wine on cd 2ish...) FF says im 7DPO ideally i would have liked to be able to test before we went sking (the 1st day of sking is monday and if i have no AF by then it will be 10dpo) i dont like the idea of falling over so much if i did have a tiny little bean (v-unlikely) this is my 1st month temping so im not sure how many days before AF my temp is supposed to drop, does anyone have any idea? 

have a lovely day to all of you :hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## zowiey

Sorry you had such an upsetting dream tarkwa, I hope you have a better dream tonight :hugs:

I've just noticed your ticker, Me and my hubby have been together since June 99, it must have been a good year for finding true love!! I totally understand about the "bonking" ( we say love squeezings! It's off the mighty boosh!) after so long together it doesn't have the same fireworks! I still really fancy my hubby, but sometimes it would be nice for the mood to develop naturally rather than me saying, I'm O'ing this week, we NEED to have sex! :haha:


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Tarkwa said:


> Just been on the NHS website (hoping that they have found a miracle cure for infertility :haha:!) and think I need to be more relaxed about :sex:. I probably try to time it around ovulation too much which is causing me to stress out. But does anyone else feel that bonking every other day is...well, tiresome???

I just had to laugh at this one. Tiresome is a good word for it! Though I don't find "bonking" every other day tiresome, but we've done several cycles with bd'ing every day around o, sometimes 5 days in a row, and THAT gets a little tiresome! 

I'm starting to think relaxing about the sex part is something I need to focus on too, hence no temping and only a few opks around when I think I'll o. And I think we won't be doing any "schedule" this cycle, just bd when we feel like it (AND when I think I might be fertile!). Last cycle I told my dh we'd do every other day - and we did! lol I see lots of ltttc ladies get pregnant on cycles when they bd'd only once around their fertile time. We did do that one cycle and no luck, but I think relaxing about it all is the best idea - if it doesn't get me pregnant, I would at least be less stressed about that part of the whole ttc thing. If you ladies know what I mean?

*Traskey* good luck on the hsg! Like Tarkwa said, many ladies seem to get pregnant after having one done, so fx that's the case for you. :hugs:

*lovie* it varies a lot from person to person as to how long before af your temps go down, and of course the length of the luteal phase varies as well, so you could still have several days of high temps ahead of you. For some people their temps don't go down before af at all, they go down once af has arrived. So you'll have to chart a few cycles to know your pattern.

For me today is a rest day from exercising, had reflexology again. Trying to plan what to make for lunch/dinner during the weekend, starting to be quite hard as we're cutting down on carbs. Any suggestions, ladies? =)


----------



## Lisa84

Hey Ladies :hi:

Sorry you had a sucky dream tarkwa. I hate having bad dreams. A while back i dreamt i was pregnant and David's mum was shouting at me saying i was ruining her sons life and all sorts. Totally irrational as she knows we are TTC and couldn't be happier for us :shrug:

Lovie do you mean Agnus Castus? I took that for a while as it is supposed to help regulate you hormones. I stopped as i started Clomid and you can't take them together so can't tell you if it worked.

Well I went to fat club this week and lost 4.5lbs :happydance: I was very happy as i didn't think i was going to lose that much coz i went to the inlaws for Sunday dinner (the works) and valentines day involved cheesecake. The 4.5lbs is only what weight i have put on over the past 2 weeks but i'm chuffed i managed to get it off all at once xxx


----------



## Traskey

Ladies, I am having the worse day so forgive me for letting it all out here. 

I don't know what the heck my period is doing but it's driving me nuts. Sptting for 2 days. Light bleed day 3 then almost zip. Hardly anything this morning, then light. It's normally got going by now so i'm getting stressed about whether it will be all over by Tuesday. Just get on with it already! I had my day 2-4 bloods done at lunch but whether it's the right time I have absolutely no idea. I can't get the results either, as I asked the nurse for the day 21s and she said they dont have them and it looks like they were sent straight to the clinic. So no news until April then!

Got on the scales and i've pretty muched stayed the same. It varies about .1/.2 of a kg. I have tried so hard and am getting thoroughly fed up of this WW diet. At this rate I have absolutely no hope in hell of getting my BMI low enough for IVF. I am 39 next week and I can't think of any birthday I have wanted less. I am just so out of time and it breaks my heart. We won't be able to afford private IVF, I already pay for the majority of the bills and car, I can't see how I can find any more money.

I'm pretty much ready to stop temping (my temps bounce about) after one month, I'm sick of POAS for ovulation and bonking on demand for 14 months. We dtd every other day during ov but the rest of the time nowhere near as much. Especially during the week when I am shattered from working all day and marking/prep all night. Dh has a son already so if we just said enough already then he wouldn't be missing out. Also if something comes up on the HSG then DH won't feel so bad about the SA and mentally I can move on. 

Sorry, rant over. BAD DAY. Apologies for the downer but i can't talk to anyone else about this. They don't know we are having problems. It'll pass but right now it's just :(


----------



## Traskey

Lisa84 said:


> Well I went to fat club this week and lost 4.5lbs :happydance:

:wohoo: That's fantastic, well done Lisa!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
That's a fab loss in a week.


----------



## Lisa84

Thanks and sorry you are having a shitty day hun. Diets can get repetitive after a while. I have felt like that since xmas so got all my SW books out to try and get some inspiration. I also found that if i planned my meals for the week then i could add more variety. If i don't then i tend to stick to the same quick easy things

Don't worry bout ranting hun we all need to vent every now and again :hugs: xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: that's a fab loss *lisa*, well done hun

*Traskey* how about trying a new diet like slimming world? maybe that would help to kick start the weight loss again? don't apologise for having a bad day hun, that's what we're all here for to help each other through the good and the bad days :hugs:

I'm doing loads better with food today, I had beans on toast for brekkie, then a nectarine, a ham and salad wrap for lunch followed by a morrissons cheapo choccy mousse :) Not sure what to have for tonight though lol :wacko:

Oooohhhh and something I wanted to show you all, I "think" we've decided on a hotel for next year, it's having a major refurb and has been taken over by new owners and should be up and running by the summer season this year :happydance: Here's some piccies
 



Attached Files:







page-180_TD6H65-1-160X160.JPG
File size: 6.8 KB
Views: 21









page-180_TD6H65-2-160X160.JPG
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 19









page-180_TD6H65-4-160X160.JPG
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 24


----------



## lovie

hello :flower:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you trasky, Im so sorry its all getting on top of you at the moment:hugs: never apologise for a rant that is what we are here for! How anoying that the nurse doesnt have access to your 21day bloods that really sucks, at least there is chance that a good doctor is looking through them and will have all the information when you go in April.

its rubish that the weightwatchers diet isnt working for you at the moment, when i did it i loved it because there were so many conveinience foods with the points allready calculated but i too found that i stayed the same for quite a few weeks in a row aswell. 

it breaks my heart to read you saying you are out of time, i cant tell you i know what you are going through but im thinking of you hun and id be happier to see your bfp than I would my own :hugs:

I know what you mean about bonking on demand, I think that that intimate time with my OH is how i used to forget things and just be happy because we are together and now it is more clinicle and I do feel my heart sink when i say "no it has to be missionary remember we are TTC!" 

temps are a nightmare! I think once you know you are OVing then they are a little pointless anyway because by the time you get a temp rise Ov has allready happened and its too late to BD, as for POAS just yuk! I look forward to the time when i dont have to have such an intimate relationship with my wee!

tomorrow is another day, oh i often find that having red wine means i will wake up with full blown heavy AF instead of those anoying spotting days! masive hugs and rant away that is what we are here for!xxxxxxxx

emmy your food today sounds both healthy and yum! have you decided what you will have for dinner yet? the holiday place looks AMAZING!!! I wish we could all magically teleport there right now!

lisa :happydance::happydance::happydance: for your weight loss!! you must have been super good all week to sneak in a roast dinner and valentines day! mmmm roast dinner:cloud9: thank you for the advice about agnus catis, worth a try i think :) 

strawberry thankyou for the temping advice! im thinking of giving temping a break from monday onwards, my family might think it odd that i do it every morning, im have a little bit of an anxiety issue and they would probably think it was because i thaught i was ill! I havnt got any low carb recipy idears im sorry, let us know how the planning goes! 

my day has been normal, i weighed myself when i came home and i had lost 6 pounds I am sure i will have gained them all back by the end of this week with my family! im only 1 pound away from loosing a stone and i can really see it around my tummy :)

im anxious about next week in a way i have never really been open with my family about dieting, they are mostly very athletic and slim, my mum was bulemic and has a real issue with weight, so i feel kinda like a let down if i aknoledge i need to loose weight (really silly and im sure its all in my head!) my mum gave us a very strict vegetarian diet as children, if we had brown pasta and a sauce with beans in we were never allowed chease on our pasta because a grain and a puls makes a full protein (apparantly im not so sure!) my step dad has said to my (not very slim) 7 year old sister "there is no such thing as being to thin" me and my older sister (who has also suffered from bulimia stepped in and told my sister she was perfect and there was such a thing as being too thin and it is really dangerous! and told our step dad that he is compleatly out of order) he has allso said to my sister (infrount of me) that you are supposed to be able to see your ribs.. well actually i dont think you are supposed to be able to see the ribs of an active 7 year old girl! My mum knows im "healthy eating" and i might just say im having a break for the week and dont want to talk about dieting (she is allready planning soyamilk poridge ugh!) 

anyways I hope you are all well, special hugs for you trasky xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Lisa84

oooo looks lush emmy. I'm not jealous at all!! haha

Where abouts is it? xxx


----------



## Lisa84

wooo they are definately not healthy thoughts to be encouraging a 7 year old to think especially in our modern celebrity perfect body obsessed society xx


----------



## Tarkwa

Well done *Lisa *- you should be really chuffed with yourself! 4.5lbs is mega! :happydance:
*Emmy*, those pictures look amazing - I really need a holiday, I am soooo jealous!

*Traskey*, you are not alone - I have no idea what my period is playing at either?! So much so that I have just done another test (BFN). TMI ALERT it's just brown goo, no period at all. I'm sure the clinic will understand if you have to re-arrange Tuesday because the :witch: has flown in properly - I'm sure it happens all the time and they should hopefully understand how stressful it all is. Because I was having a crappy morning I met DH for lunch and looked round some garden centres with him but when it came to eating in the cafes/restaurants I just wanted to be alone and felt bad that his lunch break was over-running (you know how it takes ages to get something in these places and I didn't want to make him late). So we got in the car and I burst into tears! Uncontrollable tears, sobbing my heart out - he had no idea what was wrong and I just kept apologising but he said he didn't care if he was late back so what was the problem?! He said we can talk when he gets home which he's never done before so that was comforting (he's really not a talker). I said I'm not going to temp any more (you all saw my chart!), do OPKs or anything - we are just going to bonk every other day (kinda takes the passion away a bit but if it get us what we long for then so be it - we will of course try to enjoy it :blush::haha:!). So you're not alone - I'm having a shitty day too and I've managed to stuff my face with a big bag of chocolate eclairs (cadbury ones - DH bought them for me to cheer me up :dohh:), two packets of crisps and several squares of plain choc (if there was any more left I would have eaten it!). I just feel like curling up into a ball and wishing the ground would swallow me up. 
xxx


----------



## lovie

oh tarkwa :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: im so sorry to here your day has been rubish (thank goodness your husband is amazing!) I hope that taking a break from temping and opking helps you feel a little better, im so sorry your hpt was negative :( :( forget the diet for today i beleive that your day to day happiness is so much more important than anything else! so if some chrisps and chocalait are going to make you feel better then go for it! (and dark chocalait is healty! loads of iron!) 

I couldnt imagine your hubby not being a talker because your so chatty, but actually its the same with my OH im the chatter and he likes to listen (thats what i tell myself hehe) 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo:

6lbs is fab *lovie* :hugs: there is definitely such a thing as being too thin, and I hope that you and your sister can teach your younger sister about eating healthily :thumbup:

*Lisa* it's in a place called Marmaris in Turkey, we went in 2009 and had such a fantastic time ... we only went self catering, so I'm sure all inclusive will be even better :happydance:

This is probably going to sound really pathetic, but I phoned home to my dad a few times while we were there and I felt closer to him than I had done for years ... he died about a fortnight after we got back, and I'm determined to go back there, even if it's just to get that feeling of closeness back :cry:

*Tarkwa* don't beat yourself up about food today hun :hugs: if you want stuff like that then you eat stuff like that :hugs2: Hope you and dh get a chance to chat properly tonight


----------



## lovie

awww em i hope the holiday brings back some lovely memories of your dad.:hugs:

luckily my little sis is strong willed and just kind off ignores her dad, she is really active and strong and she absolutely loves food she says she thinks she might be a hobbit when she stays with us she insists on having elevensies and afternoon tea along with all her normal meals!


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwww bless her, she sounds lovely lovie ...

has anyone ever used the clearblue digital ovulation sticks? I've just done one because my temp went up this morning and I've have some stretchy cm and it's come up with a faint line ... it was still negative, no smiley face ... but when I ejected the stick there's a defo light blue line there ... do they always come up with these?

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0003-18.jpg


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*Em* on the digital ones the other line measures estrogen, the other LH. I always get a bit of a line, on regular opks or digis, that's true for a lot of us. So looks like in your digi that your estrogen line is fairly dark, but LH is hardly there, so definitely not a surge going on. Then again, once your temp goes up -and stays up- you have already ovulated, so you won't get a positive opk then anymore. Fx that your temps stay up!

*lovie* woohoo congrats, that's a great loss!

*Tarkwa, Traskey* :hugs: I so know how both of you are feeling. This ttc business is so awful when it takes a long time. :cry: Add in the fact that you're not losing weight on a diet you *should* lose weight on, and you desperately need to get it off - much too stressful and frustrating for words!


----------



## EmmyReece

:thumbup: thanks for the advice hun ... have never used a digi opk before :blush:


----------



## Traskey

Thank you everyone :hug: for you all! I can not tell you how much your support means to me. I had a very good cry and feel a bit better. Thank you all for the positive thoughts and encouragement. 


Tarkwa ~ sounds like you needed that cry. Your DH sounds marvellous and I am so glad you have the chance to talk things through properly tonight. I am a real chatter box too whereas DH will happily sit for hours and not say a lot. He will talk about all the tests and things though when he feels he wants to. It was probably all the frustration that came pouring out. Don't worry about the food, you've done so well already. 


Emmy ~ your holiday looks fabulous, I am sure you will have a marvellous time there. I hope it brings you positive thoughts about your dad. I am sorry that he has passed away. Places are great at evoking positive memories. 

Lovie ~ 6lbs is amazing!!! Welll done you. Diet and weight are a personal thing but i'm not sure you should see the bones on a 7year old either. Sounds too thin to me. I hope that you are able to enjoy your time with your family next week and not worry about food too much. We will miss you!!

Strawberry and Lisa ~ Keep up the weight loss. I don't know many low carb recipes either but i did find this. https://www.low-carb-recipes.co.uk/


----------



## lovie

em i have not used those opk's before but as strawberry said your likely to have allready had your surge if your temp has jumped... id BD just incase and miss eggy is still dancing about in your tum!

I will mis syou all when im away, i will have so many pages of bellies to bumps to catch up on, I hope i come back to loads of good news :) 

xxx


----------



## zowiey

Traskey, I'm so sorry you're feeling like this, it really is so cruel :hugs: I know it's extreme but have you thought about lighter life or cambridge diet? Just to shift the weight as quick as possible. Sending you lots of hugs xxxx


Tarkwa, again I'm sending you lots of :hugs: I knew for me when it was time to stop charting, I was really putting far to much pressure on myself. We have enough to deal with as it is. Xxx

I really do hope we all get our much longed for babies, we all deserve that happiness
Xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

*lovie* I hope you have a fantastic time on holiday, we'll miss you loads :hugs:

*Traskey* I'm glad having a cry has helped a bit, it's a good outlet sometimes

I complete agree *zowiey*, I'm keeping everything crossed that we all get our bfps :hugs: we're all working so hard to achieve it and we really do all deserve our babbas :hugs2:

I've just got back from Iceland and got a few weight watchers ready meals, and some of their frozen lemon meringue deserts, as well as a few other bits :happydance:


----------



## Traskey

zowiey said:


> Traskey, I'm so sorry you're feeling like this, it really is so cruel :hugs: I know it's extreme but have you thought about lighter life or cambridge diet? Just to shift the weight as quick as possible. Sending you lots of hugs xxxx

I think about it all the time but I was told it isn't very good for you and can make your periods stop. I'd like to because I think if I don't lose it I have zero hope but alas, DH is against the idea.


----------



## EmmyReece

Traskey just an idea, but do your dr's do a weight management thing like mine do? The nurse runs it, but maybe your dr could refer you over if you explained why?


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey all, sorry I've been away all week, not caught up with you all yet but just wanted to say - You know I've got to lose 2.5 stones before we see the FS again in August? Well I went to order a bridesmaid's dress today for a friends wedding & I needed a dress 2 sizes smaller than I did when we went to try on before Christmas!! Woohoo!


----------



## Lisa84

Wow thats fab twinkle. Its nice to see the lbs dropping off but it loads better seein the inches fall of :happydance: xx


----------



## lovie

big congrats on the 2 dress sizes smaller twinkle! that is awsome news! xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Traskey said:


> Well af arrived in earnest today and as always I want to eat for England! I am trying to be super good though as it's weigh in tomorrow and I don't think I have lost again.
> 
> Emmy ~ your holiday sounds lovely! We are forgoing a holiday this year as we are trying to save money for IVF. All inclusive on a beach sounds a fab reward for all the hard work you are doing with the diet and exercise.
> 
> Lovie ~ Enjoy your class today :)
> 
> Strawberry ~ Congratulations on losing half a kilo since Monday! That's great :D
> 
> Ebony ~ Good luck with the first week of your diet.
> 
> :hi: to everyone else :hi:

Thanks...

Awwww.... Af always gets me the same and then once I start the feed your face frenzy I can't stop. :wacko: 

Good luck with the weigh in. I hope you are pleasantly surprised. x


----------



## ebony2010

lovie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Ebony well done for getting to day 4! I find its getting easier and easier day by day, once my body realsied i wasnt going to have a bag of chrisps or sweets each evening i kinda lost those cravings a little.
> 
> I hope you are not suffering to much with AF trasky, good luck for the weigh in tomorrow FX for a loss!
> 
> emmy at least you know chris will be a lovely father :) he sounds like he will be super dad! thanks aswell for the (+)(+) advice! i have only noticed these things since i have strted ttc and actually looked at my body!
> 
> the ski problem is fixed:happydance::happydance::happydance: I found some skis in a 2nd hand shop that fit (thank goodness!!) it was about 20 pounds for the skis and pools so really good! the slight problem i have is that i have thin feet (it is the only bit of me that is thin!) so they are a liitle loose on my foot but i will wear big socks :) I got fast tracked on my swedish course today I get to miss out on a whole part of the course and jump from A to C so im really glad about that! Im looking forward to seeing my family on saturday! im going to make them the paprika pork as a special treat :)
> 
> I hope you are all having a fab day! :hugs::hugs:xxxxxx

Thanks. I keep having weakish moments but I'm hoping that reminding myself that I've made it to day 5 is enough to stop me. :blush:


----------



## ebony2010

Traskey said:


> Tarkwa ~ I am sorry that you are finding the diet tough at the moment. I think it's easy to feel that way after a while. Hang in there until you do feel like jumping back on. I always find it tough to diet around af time and crave all the bad foods, sugars and carbs!
> 
> I hope af turns up soon if she is going to or all the other symptoms disappear. Could the cm be due to the Clomid? I've only just started temping but it does appear that they are generally going down, but I have to admit yours are bouncing all over the place.
> 
> Lovie ~ Congrats on being a Swedish language pupil superstar!!!!
> 
> AFM ~ My HSG has been booked for Tuesday afternoon and the day 2-4 blood test for tomorrow. Then it's just the waiting game until the next FS appointment on the 7 April. Not that I am expecting any changes but it will at least tell me if all the bits are working for me.

Good luck with your tests. I had my CD21 bloods today, then I have my CD2 bloods next friday. DH also had his SA on Tuesday. Can't wait for the results and my first FS appointment. :happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

Tarkwa said:


> Oh, I feel silly for writing that now. DH did have a good reason - but not anything exciting. Someone in his dept walked out today so he had to talk his boss at the end of the day (and the 'good' bit was that she slagged off the other dept!). How disappointing - I thought it would be something good like 'we need you to head up this new team which is bringing the company loads of money'. Humph.
> Plus I'm feeling really down - I was looking at facebook earlier (I was kinda hoping one of my friends had got engaged after a trip to Rome, doesn't sound like it) and saw that a girl I used to work with is PG. She didn't announce it, she just said her 'real birthday present' would be on 28th and would it be pink or blue (obviously a scan to check sex of babe). I'd already started TTC before she got married last summer, and she said how she was going to try for a baby shortly after getting hitched, and obviously was successful. I'm so happy for her as she is sooooo nice, but am feeling devastated inside, so much so that I actually cried over it. DH says its fate, but I just feel like it's never going to happen :cry:.
> xxx

Lots of big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I feel the same today and I've taken a break from facebook for that reason. Everyone I went to school with is either pregnant or on their 2nd, 3rd or 4th baby whereas I can't even get pregnant with the 1st. :brat:


----------



## ebony2010

EmmyReece said:


> yay for the weightloss zowiey :happydance:
> 
> :hugs: don't feel silly Tarkwa hun, I'd have probably got excited too. I'm sorry you're feeling down too :( It's such a long wait that we've all had, but when we do get there the wait is going to be oh so worthwhile :hugs:
> 
> I wish I'd noticed that programme now Traskey, sounds like it was pretty interesting :thumbup: not too sure I like the idea of one of the ingredients for the ready meals being used in wallpaper paste :sick:
> 
> I had a really bad night last night, I was starving and craving sweet stuff so I gave in and got some bits from co - op (profiteroles and peanut m&ms) :blush: So I'm going to try and be extra good today as I feel like a bit of a fat lump for eating so much rubbish yesterday :dohh:
> 
> I'm going to have beans on toast for brekkie today as I've noticed that if I don't have toast at breakfast it doesn't fill me up as much as when I do have it, and then I tend to get stupidly hungry and pig out :blush:

Hope your day has gone better today. 

Beans on toast sounds like a great breakfast. :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

zowiey said:


> Huge :hugs: tarkwa & traskey, I know exactly how you both feel. I brought an app for my phone that gives you your percentage chance of falling pregnant, and ours came back as having a 36% chance of it happening naturally in the next 3 years. Joy! But as the great Bon Jovi says, we do indeed have to "keep the faith"!!
> 
> Morning to lovie and Emmy too! Emmy, I've got the taste of profiteroles in my mouth now. Nom nom!!
> 
> I'm getting my haircut today and it is quite fair to say I am pooping my pants! I HATE getting my haircut, I always hate it for the first few days. But it hasn't been done since Oct 09, so it's rather overdue :haha:
> Xxx

Oooh I hate the hairdressers too. I cut my own hair. You tube has great videos to show you how and I found a great book in the library once. DH just checks it at the back after to make sure its level. :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

Tarkwa said:


> I'm the same *Emmy *- I need toast (or something toasted) to feel full after breakfast. Cereals very rarely keep me going until lunchtime. Beans should also be good at keeping you full (though I can't speak from experience here, I can't stand them myself :haha:!).
> 
> *Lovie*, luckily it is my DH's dept (i.e. he is the director of it) so he didn't have to cover any work or anything like that - it was someone who was new (4 months) and hadn't passed their probation period. They talked about whether they should get someone else in as the person they have to work for (outside of my DH's dept) have been through a lot of staff over the last year or so! I'm so glad I don't have to worry about managing people in my job any more - so much less stress and hassle!
> 
> Still feeling low this morning - I had a dream about that girl (I say girl, she is 2yrs older than me!) and I shouted at her how long it's taken us to not get this far, when she got PG so quickly! Of course, I don't know any of her details, just what she said in my dream (which was that it only took 3 weeks and that's when I screamed 'On your first cycle?!' and had a rant at her!).
> 
> Still no AF this morning - but my temp has dropped to it's lowest point since I started. Although I have just taken it now and it is up high again! I'm getting so confused with my temps jumping up and down all over the place that I think I might not carry on doing it. Just been on the NHS website (hoping that they have found a miracle cure for infertility :haha:!) and think I need to be more relaxed about :sex:. I probably try to time it around ovulation too much which is causing me to stress out. But does anyone else feel that bonking every other day is...well, tiresome??? I've been with DH for 11.5yrs and neither of us has massive sex drives (but we were at it like rabbits when we first got together). I really do think we have to bonk (sorry, that's what we call it!) more often to increase our chances, but there are days when we think - we did it just the other day, let's wait a bit longer. Raaaaaargh!
> 
> *Traskey*, procedures like HSG and HyCoSy's are meant (I think) to 'increase' your fertility for a few months after, so maybe it will be a good thing! If they find any little blockages (FX'd they don't) then they usually clear them there and then so that's good. I'm very excited for you - will keep everything X'd for Tuesday!
> xxx

We're the same. DH is never in the mood and I'm not that bothered half the time but just DTD for the :spermy: lol. I end up having to pester him, then we fall out and it gets soooo stressful. I can't wait to get that :bfp: to stop the constant cycle of falling out and forced :sex:


----------



## ebony2010

lovie said:


> good morning :)
> 
> I bet your hair will look fab zowie! just sit back and enjoy all the gossip magazines at the hairdressers! what was your iphone app called? altho i probably shouldnt do it as i am such a worrier!
> 
> tarkwa your poor hubby having the stress of being a director, at least he knows its worth all the energy that he puts in! I hate baby related dreams, I dont mind actually having them if they are nice but i hate the bit when you wake up and the feeling kinda stays with you, i find the feeling decreases through the day and then when i go to bed that night it all comes flooding back to me :(
> 
> my poor OH has worked 12 days in a row now (he had a course both days at the weekend) so our BD sceadual has really suffered, we HAVE to do it tonight because we will be away with my family sharing rooms for the next 7 days!
> 
> Im so excited to see my family:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: i skyped with my sister and mum last night my mum has baught me evening primrose oil and something to do with a cactus (she couldnt find soy) my sister is so excited she is super sweet, I hope when i have my baby i will be able to bring them up to be as amazing as eve!
> 
> my temps went up again today to 36.9 (highest so far apart from after wine on cd 2ish...) FF says im 7DPO ideally i would have liked to be able to test before we went sking (the 1st day of sking is monday and if i have no AF by then it will be 10dpo) i dont like the idea of falling over so much if i did have a tiny little bean (v-unlikely) this is my 1st month temping so im not sure how many days before AF my temp is supposed to drop, does anyone have any idea?
> 
> have a lovely day to all of you :hugs::hugs: xxxx

Awww hope you have a lovely time with your family. Do you live very far apart? x


----------



## lovie

oh ebony good luck with the OH's SA when is your FS apointment?

and day 5 of the diet yay!!! 

on facebook today my fried posted pics of some cupcakes she had made for her babyshower with choc topping and tiny little feet! Im so happy for her she has a boy allready and had an ectopic pregnancy befroe she conceived this little one (a girl) id never wish anything other than a happy healthy family of however many children she wants but i just want my own aswell!!!

xxxx


----------



## ebony2010

Lisa84 said:


> Hey Ladies :hi:
> 
> Sorry you had a sucky dream tarkwa. I hate having bad dreams. A while back i dreamt i was pregnant and David's mum was shouting at me saying i was ruining her sons life and all sorts. Totally irrational as she knows we are TTC and couldn't be happier for us :shrug:
> 
> Lovie do you mean Agnus Castus? I took that for a while as it is supposed to help regulate you hormones. I stopped as i started Clomid and you can't take them together so can't tell you if it worked.
> 
> Well I went to fat club this week and lost 4.5lbs :happydance: I was very happy as i didn't think i was going to lose that much coz i went to the inlaws for Sunday dinner (the works) and valentines day involved cheesecake. The 4.5lbs is only what weight i have put on over the past 2 weeks but i'm chuffed i managed to get it off all at once xxx

Wow thats a great loss. Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## lovie

my family do live quite far away i live in sweden (my OH is swedish) and my family live in devon in the UK I miss them very much especially my sister! but they are here tomorrow yay yay yay :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

Traskey said:


> Ladies, I am having the worse day so forgive me for letting it all out here.
> 
> I don't know what the heck my period is doing but it's driving me nuts. Sptting for 2 days. Light bleed day 3 then almost zip. Hardly anything this morning, then light. It's normally got going by now so i'm getting stressed about whether it will be all over by Tuesday. Just get on with it already! I had my day 2-4 bloods done at lunch but whether it's the right time I have absolutely no idea. I can't get the results either, as I asked the nurse for the day 21s and she said they dont have them and it looks like they were sent straight to the clinic. So no news until April then!
> 
> Got on the scales and i've pretty muched stayed the same. It varies about .1/.2 of a kg. I have tried so hard and am getting thoroughly fed up of this WW diet. At this rate I have absolutely no hope in hell of getting my BMI low enough for IVF. I am 39 next week and I can't think of any birthday I have wanted less. I am just so out of time and it breaks my heart. We won't be able to afford private IVF, I already pay for the majority of the bills and car, I can't see how I can find any more money.
> 
> I'm pretty much ready to stop temping (my temps bounce about) after one month, I'm sick of POAS for ovulation and bonking on demand for 14 months. We dtd every other day during ov but the rest of the time nowhere near as much. Especially during the week when I am shattered from working all day and marking/prep all night. Dh has a son already so if we just said enough already then he wouldn't be missing out. Also if something comes up on the HSG then DH won't feel so bad about the SA and mentally I can move on.
> 
> Sorry, rant over. BAD DAY. Apologies for the downer but i can't talk to anyone else about this. They don't know we are having problems. It'll pass but right now it's just :(

Awwww just wanted to give you a big :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance: that's a fab loss *lisa*, well done hun
> 
> *Traskey* how about trying a new diet like slimming world? maybe that would help to kick start the weight loss again? don't apologise for having a bad day hun, that's what we're all here for to help each other through the good and the bad days :hugs:
> 
> I'm doing loads better with food today, I had beans on toast for brekkie, then a nectarine, a ham and salad wrap for lunch followed by a morrissons cheapo choccy mousse :) Not sure what to have for tonight though lol :wacko:
> 
> Oooohhhh and something I wanted to show you all, I "think" we've decided on a hotel for next year, it's having a major refurb and has been taken over by new owners and should be up and running by the summer season this year :happydance: Here's some piccies

Ooooh lovely :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

twinkle that is absolutely fab hun :wohoo:


----------



## ebony2010

Traskey said:


> zowiey said:
> 
> 
> Traskey, I'm so sorry you're feeling like this, it really is so cruel :hugs: I know it's extreme but have you thought about lighter life or cambridge diet? Just to shift the weight as quick as possible. Sending you lots of hugs xxxx
> 
> I think about it all the time but I was told it isn't very good for you and can make your periods stop. I'd like to because I think if I don't lose it I have zero hope but alas, DH is against the idea.Click to expand...

Sorry to butt in but I've heard alot of bad things about lighter life and I think you are better off eating food when losing weight. A friend of my sisters went from a 26 to a size 10 on lighter life and now she is alot bigger than when she started. I've also read quite alot of articles where people have died. 

I hope I didn't sound opinionated and I know they work for some people but I wanted to comment. x


----------



## ebony2010

twinkle1975 said:


> Hey all, sorry I've been away all week, not caught up with you all yet but just wanted to say - You know I've got to lose 2.5 stones before we see the FS again in August? Well I went to order a bridesmaid's dress today for a friends wedding & I needed a dress 2 sizes smaller than I did when we went to try on before Christmas!! Woohoo!

Congrats! That must have felt great. x


----------



## Traskey

Ebony, thanks for the hugs. It sounds like the diet is still going well for you. That's fantastic. 

Emmy, thanks for the tip about the weight management programme. I hadn't thought of that. I will have a look on the docs web site and ask next time I am in. 

Lovie, not long now :wohoo:

Twinkle, two dress sizes is an amazing achievement! CONGRATULATIONS that's fantastic :D


----------



## ebony2010

lovie said:


> oh ebony good luck with the OH's SA when is your FS apointment?
> 
> and day 5 of the diet yay!!!
> 
> on facebook today my fried posted pics of some cupcakes she had made for her babyshower with choc topping and tiny little feet! Im so happy for her she has a boy allready and had an ectopic pregnancy befroe she conceived this little one (a girl) id never wish anything other than a happy healthy family of however many children she wants but i just want my own aswell!!!
> 
> xxxx

Yeah... i'm happy for the people on my facebook too but it just makes me feel sad like I'm a failure. :cry:

My doctor is referring me to FS when mine and DH's results come back so I'm assuming a couple of months at least yet. My doctor said I can go in to talk the results throgh with her though so I'm going to do that. x


----------



## ebony2010

lovie said:


> my family do live quite far away i live in sweden (my OH is swedish) and my family live in devon in the UK I miss them very much especially my sister! but they are here tomorrow yay yay yay :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Awww... have fun! x


----------



## ebony2010

Traskey said:


> Ebony, thanks for the hugs. It sounds like the diet is still going well for you. That's fantastic.
> 
> Emmy, thanks for the tip about the weight management programme. I hadn't thought of that. I will have a look on the docs web site and ask next time I am in.
> 
> Lovie, not long now :wohoo:
> 
> Twinkle, two dress sizes is an amazing achievement! CONGRATULATIONS that's fantastic :D

Round her you can get referred to a programme run by the nhs called "waist wise". Hope you can get something. x


----------



## lovie

happy weekend everyone!!!:happydance: I just did a cheapie internet HPT (they came free with my cheapie opk's and it was negative but i dont care im just so happy to see my family at 9ish tonight :) :) :):happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: you're gonna have such a fab time *lovie* :D

and as for the bfn, it's still quite early for anything to show, so you're not out yet, just be extra careful on those skis :thumbup:


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*lovie* have a great time with your family! :flower:

*twinkle* two dress sizes is great, you must feel awesome! :flower:

*ebony* good luck with the test results. :thumbup: I still have to wait 4 months for mine. I can imagine it's nerve wrecking to wait for the results, but at least then you'll know one way or another if there's anything wrong there! 

I don't think meal replacement/vlcd diets are terribly good either when ttc, because drastic weight loss can affect your cycles/fertility. 

That said, I wish I had dramatic weight loss! It would beat this slooooow weight loss any day. *sigh* Back up the 0.5kg. I wish it would just go down, even if slowly, and stay down, but nope. Always comes back a little and then goes down again - but not by much. I just don't get it. :shrug: Oh well, at least I feel much better and I guess that's the main thing! =)

Have a good day ladies!


----------



## lovie

glad you are feeling much better strawberry! i so wish weight could only go one way it is not fair! I tend to under estimate how much i have lost as i hate it when i feel good about hitting a weight and then im .5kg heavier that evening or the next day :(


----------



## ebony2010

lovie said:


> happy weekend everyone!!!:happydance: I just did a cheapie internet HPT (they came free with my cheapie opk's and it was negative but i dont care im just so happy to see my family at 9ish tonight :) :) :):happydance:

You must be soooo excited :happydance:

Sorry to hear you got a bfn though :nope:


----------



## ebony2010

StrawberryTTC said:


> *lovie* have a great time with your family! :flower:
> 
> *twinkle* two dress sizes is great, you must feel awesome! :flower:
> 
> *ebony* good luck with the test results. :thumbup: I still have to wait 4 months for mine. I can imagine it's nerve wrecking to wait for the results, but at least then you'll know one way or another if there's anything wrong there!
> 
> I don't think meal replacement/vlcd diets are terribly good either when ttc, because drastic weight loss can affect your cycles/fertility.
> 
> That said, I wish I had dramatic weight loss! It would beat this slooooow weight loss any day. *sigh* Back up the 0.5kg. I wish it would just go down, even if slowly, and stay down, but nope. Always comes back a little and then goes down again - but not by much. I just don't get it. :shrug: Oh well, at least I feel much better and I guess that's the main thing! =)
> 
> Have a good day ladies!

Thanks. I'm hoping the tests do show something so they can fix it and I can get on with getting my bfp :happydance: I hate the waiting though. :brat:

How come you have to wait 4 months for yours? 

I know what you mean about weight loss. You can see why those diets are tempting to shed the pounds quicker but it must be so much easier to put the weigh back on with those diets too. x


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*ebony* I know how you feel, I think the waiting is the hardest part! Well actually no, I think the not knowing if you'll ever get pg is the hardest part. If I knew I'd get pregnant a year from now, it'd be easier to wait, it's the not knowing if I'll ever get there that I can't handle.

My DH wasn't ready to get started with all the testing etc, so we agreed to wait till June to get that ball rolling. We're both overweight, so we're both concentrating on losing weight and getting healthier till then. He was feeling so anxious about it, that I thought I can afford to give him 6 months. After all, it's his baby we're trying for too, so have to respect his wishes. =)


----------



## ebony2010

StrawberryTTC said:


> *ebony* I know how you feel, I think the waiting is the hardest part! Well actually no, I think the not knowing if you'll ever get pg is the hardest part. If I knew I'd get pregnant a year from now, it'd be easier to wait, it's the not knowing if I'll ever get there that I can't handle.
> 
> My DH wasn't ready to get started with all the testing etc, so we agreed to wait till June to get that ball rolling. We're both overweight, so we're both concentrating on losing weight and getting healthier till then. He was feeling so anxious about it, that I thought I can afford to give him 6 months. After all, it's his baby we're trying for too, so have to respect his wishes. =)

Yes that is definately the hardest part. Every months fills you with more doubt too doesn't it? :cry:

My DH was really not looking forward to it but I had a chemical a couple of months ago and I think the upset spurred him on. He's now really worried that he'll be the problem but I really hope its me. He hates hospitals whereas I'd go for surgery without thinking about it if it meant having a baby.

It must be helpful that you are both trying to lose weight together and it shows he is serious about it by doing it too. xxx


----------



## Traskey

Morning ladies,

How are we all doing this morning?

I have started taking evening primrose oil today and am curled up on the sofa reading Robert Winston, A child against all odds. Very interesting so far. It's amazing any humans manage to have children at all! I have a very peaceful weekend planned apart from a load of housework to do. I hate :laundry:and there always seems to be masses of it.


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi:

I'm shattered, I had quite a broken night of sleep and then when I was trying to go back to sleep after doing my temp this morning the dog woke me up by barking at the postman :dohh:

Have taken the dog out for her walk and am now back in my pjs for a lazy day :thumbup:

Still on course food wise, have had a yoghurt and some dried banana chips so far, going to have salad and maybe a couple of cod cakes for lunch (I've never tried them before but spotted them in iceland last night and decided to give them a try).

I'm very excited for Monday, can't wait to get this initial assessment done :D


----------



## Traskey

:hugs: for Lovie on the bfn. Fingers x it's just a bit too early to tell yet.

:hugs: for Ebony on the chemical. I hope all the tests go well for you. 

:hi: for Strawberry, what exercise are we going for today?

:hi: Emmy, sorry you had a :( night's sleep. Not long to go until the exercise starts yipeee


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: hope you enjoy your book hun and the washing doesn't take up too much of your time :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

yuck, am so hot and sweaty :rofl:

just been on dance central and only managed 5 songs before I was too tired to carry on :blush:


----------



## Traskey

Emmy that's great!!!!!!!!!!

5 dances are better than 0 dances. Get you with your groove on :happydance::yipee::ninja::loopy::rain::holly:


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*Emmy* but it feels great afterwards, doesn't it, even though getting all sweaty isn't all that enjoyable! lol

*lovie* sorry about the bfn, but it really IS very early so fx that it turns into a bfp later on. :flower:

*Traskey* I don't mind laundry, but I hate vacuuming. You wanna trade? :D I did Jillian Michaels' 'No more trouble zones', which is more about strength training than an aerobic workout. Though since it's her dvd, you're moving the entire time so it's aerobic as well. My arms feel like jelly! Maybe do something else like a little while on the crosstrainer later, if I get my strength back. =)

What's the book about? Did you see the documentary 'The Great Sperm Race'? It explains conception quite nicely, and after that you also wonder how anyone ever gets pregnant, let alone how many women manage it so easily! So many things have to happen the right way, right after another, to make it possible. 

Waiting for carrots to cook, then gonna add in some broccoli and do some chicken on the pan - again. Don't feel up to making anything more complicated.


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: *Traskey* the booby one is more like me :haha:

and yep *Strawberry* it does feel pretty good afterwards :D Just wish they'd release some new songs as I'm not overly keen on the ones on the game :dohh:


----------



## Traskey

Strawberry ~ absolutely I will trade you the vacuum for laundry. I don't mind the vacuum at all. Your dinner sounds lovely. 

Emmy ~ here's hoping that sports bra is working then ;)

I got a tip from another WW to reduce my points to 29 to see if that shifts some of this weight! Here's hoping! I'll give that a go and no weekly points.


----------



## EmmyReece

:thumbup: hope it works for you hun, let us know how you get on :hugs:

how are you feeling today?

yep the sports bra seemed to be working :happydance: just got to put it to the test properly at the gym lol ... really can't wait to get started, am going to ask them on Monday that if the assessment goes well, once I've done my induction, if it's ok to listen to music while on the gym equipment through an ipod, just that I'd probably concentrate better if I can switch off and focus on myself :)


----------



## lovie

hi all :) :flower::flower:

great idea with the ipod Em it will be good to be able to just concentrate on your workout! your induction is really soon! i cant wait to here about it when i get back! well done for the dancing :) 5 songs is half an album thats great:happydance: grrr for a rubish nights sleep, there is nothing worse! pyjamas is the way to go at weekends im also in my pj's now just so cosy!!

trasky the book sounds interesting! it is amazing we were ever conceived never mind born! I think its a good idea to drop the points you eat, at least for a trial and see if you loose better with fewer points, i must say when i did ww the points i was alocated worked out to be alot of food! will you let me know how the evening primrose oil goes? im planning on taking it next cycle with agnus catis. trasky i love :laundry::laundry::hangwashing: but i also hate hate hate hoovering! also i hate :dishes: 

strawberry how is your low carb eating going? your dinner sounds yum! i hope your not missing your hubby too much! 

off to do some :hangwashing: now xxxx


----------



## Traskey

Emmy, you can have your iPod on whilst you work out. I do, I find I can exercise for longer if I am listening to my favourite songs. The faster the better though when working out. Too slow and I walk slow on the machine :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

Think I'd best download some fast dancey music then :thumbup: I can see me being exactly the same Traskey.

Got to go to co - op for the 3rd time this week, I've run out of lemons and salad :dohh:

What's everyone else up to tonight?


----------



## lovie

i have just died my hair and it looks ridiculous!!! i look like a dalmation! about to cook dinner and then go to the airport :)


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh: will you be dying it back again?


----------



## april05

Hi Ladies, :wave:

Hope you're all keeping well, sorry I havent been on in ages, we were having PC issues!!

We had our appointment yesterday with Dr Clara O'Flaherty in Galway, she is just lovely. It was a long consultation, from 11am till 1.15pm! It went fantastic, we had a chat about our history, she was delighted that we have nearly 5 months of tracking done, she went through the food print with us and told me not to be so strict on it, if I fancy something Im not ment to have not to deny myself, but once I get pregnant I have to be more strict on it (which I wont mind). :happydance:

I had told her about my previous vists to our old FS, who constantly told me to loose weight and then it would happen! Dr Clara told me that I know the importance of loosing weight to be healthier and she told me she wouldnt mention it again (which I was delighted about!) :happydance:

While there I had an internal scan, which Dr Boyle sat in on ( I was impressed) they both confirmed that I dont have PCOS or Endometriosis, I do however have a small folicile growing but they think its too small to rupture.

They have given me the following meds....

Naltrexone - these tablets are to help control PMS, Sleep disturbance & low moods. I have to take 2mg for 1 week, then 3mgs week 2, then 4.5 on week 3 and continue until Dr says to stop. She explained that there can be some side effects if I have any for a more than a week I have to lower the dosage.

Femera - Take 5 tablets on Day 3 of cycle.

HCG Injections - on Peak day I have to inject 20,000 units which is 2 10,000 into each side of my stomac, then on P +3 +5 +7 +9 I have to inject 5000 units.

Vitiam's - both myself & DH have to take 
4000 mgs of Vitiam D 3 (sona brand) which is 4 tablets
2000 mgs of Omega 3 (sona brand) which is 2 tablets
1 Fertility Plus tablet with our main meal, DH is on these for 3 months I am on them until told otherwise.


I still have to have peak+7 bloods taken each month & then phone Galway with the results Dr Clara might adjust the meds if needed. She did say that it could take 2 months from the time we start all meds before we're allowed to try. I wont be starting my meds till March as we have missed this cycle.

We have our nxt appointment with Dr Clara on 2nd of June, which is 13 weeks time. 

So how have you all been keeping? I have really missed chatting with you all, its going to take me ages to read all the posts xxx


----------



## ebony2010

april05 said:


> Hi Ladies, :wave:
> 
> Hope you're all keeping well, sorry I havent been on in ages, we were having PC issues!!
> 
> We had our appointment yesterday with Dr Clara O'Flaherty in Galway, she is just lovely. It was a long consultation, from 11am till 1.15pm! It went fantastic, we had a chat about our history, she was delighted that we have nearly 5 months of tracking done, she went through the food print with us and told me not to be so strict on it, if I fancy something Im not ment to have not to deny myself, but once I get pregnant I have to be more strict on it (which I wont mind). :happydance:
> 
> I had told her about my previous vists to our old FS, who constantly told me to loose weight and then it would happen! Dr Clara told me that I know the importance of loosing weight to be healthier and she told me she wouldnt mention it again (which I was delighted about!) :happydance:
> 
> While there I had an internal scan, which Dr Boyle sat in on ( I was impressed) they both confirmed that I dont have PCOS or Endometriosis, I do however have a small folicile growing but they think its too small to rupture.
> 
> They have given me the following meds....
> 
> Naltrexone - these tablets are to help control PMS, Sleep disturbance & low moods. I have to take 2mg for 1 week, then 3mgs week 2, then 4.5 on week 3 and continue until Dr says to stop. She explained that there can be some side effects if I have any for a more than a week I have to lower the dosage.
> 
> Femera - Take 5 tablets on Day 3 of cycle.
> 
> HCG Injections - on Peak day I have to inject 20,000 units which is 2 10,000 into each side of my stomac, then on P +3 +5 +7 +9 I have to inject 5000 units.
> 
> Vitiam's - both myself & DH have to take
> 4000 mgs of Vitiam D 3 (sona brand) which is 4 tablets
> 2000 mgs of Omega 3 (sona brand) which is 2 tablets
> 1 Fertility Plus tablet with our main meal, DH is on these for 3 months I am on them until told otherwise.
> 
> 
> I still have to have peak+7 bloods taken each month & then phone Galway with the results Dr Clara might adjust the meds if needed. She did say that it could take 2 months from the time we start all meds before we're allowed to try. I wont be starting my meds till March as we have missed this cycle.
> 
> We have our nxt appointment with Dr Clara on 2nd of June, which is 13 weeks time.
> 
> So how have you all been keeping? I have really missed chatting with you all, its going to take me ages to read all the posts xxx

Wow! That is some medication. It sounds so complicated :wacko: but so worth it if it gets you that bfp. :thumbup:

Its good that this doctor isn't mentioning your weight either because I can see by your ticker you have lost 65lbs so they can hardly say you havn't tried. xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: it sounds like it was a really constructive appointment april :thumbup:

the meds sound really confusing, but as ebony says if it helps you to get your bfp then it'll all be worth it :hugs:


----------



## Tarkwa

Hello ladies :wave:

Twinkle - you must have felt amazing going for a dress TWO WHOLE SIZES SMALLER!!!! Yay :wohoo:! I'm sure you will look stunning chick!

April, that sounds like a lot of medication, but if it gets you that much wanted BFP then I think I'd probably chop off and sell my right arm so popping a few pills and a couple of injections is nothing! Yey for Dr Clara - we like her :happydance:.

Traskey, I hear what the others are saying about kick starting your diet to shift a few extra pounds, but long term it's just not good for you as you've already said. Maybe a couple/few days to 'detox' your body is ok, but any longer and it could backfire. The key is drinking lots and LOTS of water - it really fills you up chick (I just wish I'd remember to drink it!).

Lovie - I dyed my hair once at home and it went REALLY patchy so I know what you mean when you say dalmation :haha:! So sorry about the bfn hun, if AF is late then try again - FX'd. I hope you are enjoying your time with your family hun :hugs:.

Ebony - :hugs: - getting that bfp and then losing it must have really hurt. Good thing is that you got there - FX'd for you chick.

Lisa, 4.5lbs is FABULOUS! :wohoo:! Keep it up girl :happydance:.

Emmy, 5 dances is a great start - remember you are at the beginning of your journey and will keep getting stronger :bodyb:.

Strawberry - I'll do your vacuuming! I love my dyson and would give anything to use it again (we have no carpet in our house - bare floorboards upstairs, and wooden floor downstairs). When our house is finished it will be carpet EVERYWHERE and I would hoover every day if I could (well, I can, but I'm not going to!). You have so much energy - I wish I had that this week, it's been a bit crap, but it's picked up since last night :winkwink:.

Hi to everyone else on here that I've not mentioned above. Hope you all have fabulous weekends.

So ladies, I'm completely and utterly confused :? as to what AF is playing at :shrug:. She STILL hasn't appeared so I'm just going to assume it was a really weird period (TMI ALERT - all that brown goo) and start bonking every other day now. Because of the lack of 'proper' period, I'm not going to take my clomid (just yet), just in case she does come later (wouldn't want to muck up my cycles more than they already are right now!) Will explain situation to FS on Wednesday and see what they have to say. Not sure what will happen at this appt - are they expecting me to have a BMI below 30 so they can move onto ART? I'm not even sure what I weigh right now and I don't want to weigh in on Monday as I'm scared (I must have put on weight). I just want this nightmare to end - I've had enough nw and want to wake up to that bfp. It's not too much to ask for, is it?! :cry:

DH and I were in the garden all day getting it ready for our log cabin so lots of moving rubble and soil about. Didn't feel like hard work, but hoping a few lbs will fall off :haha:! He's just finished studying :coffee: for the night so I will catch up with you all tomorrow.
Have a lovely Saturday evening! :thumbup:
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: it's not too much to ask for at all ... I think you're right to wait until you see your fs to confirm whether or not to take the clomid, maybe they can offer some suggestions about your weird af? And I should think moving the soil and rubble about in the back garden should help you to shed a few lbs at least :hugs:

I've been trying to keep motivated tonight, and have been downloading songs to sort out a playlist for my ipod for when I'm at the gym ...



Spoiler
All American Rejects - Dirty Little Secret
Alphabeat - 10,000 Nights of Thunder
Alphabeat - Fascination
Aly and AJ - Potential Break Up Song
Billy Joel - Why Should I Worry
Black Eyed Peas - I Gotta Feeling
Cascada - Evacuate the Dance Floor
Cascada - What Hurts the Most
Christina Aguilera - Candyman
Christina Aguilera - Fighter
Christina Aguilera - Come on Over
FHM Honeys - I Touch Myself
Glee - Don't Stop Believing
Glee - Halo / Walking on Sunshine
Glee - Bad Romance
Glee - My Life Would Suck
Glee - Whatever Happened To Saturday Night
Glee - Start Me Up / Livin on a Prayer
Glee - Stop in the Name of Love
Glee - Forget You
Glee - Valerie
Jessie J - Price Tag
Katy Perry - Teenage Dream
Kelly Clarkson - My Life Would Suck
Kings of Leon - Sex on Fire
Mika - We Are Golden
Mika - Big Girl You Are Beautiful
Pussycat Dolls - Beep
Pussycat Dolls - I Don't Need A Man
Rihanna - Please Don't Stop the Music
Taio Cruz - Dynamite
The Saturdays - Higher
The Saturdays - Just Can't Get Enough

Anyone got any suggestions as to what I can add to it?


----------



## Traskey

April ~ welcome back, we missed you! Your meeting for the napro sounds really positive and I have everything crossed for you. I am glad that there is no endo or pcos :) Good news indeed. Let us know how you get on with the tablets and injections! Hopefully you will have a bfp in no time. 

Lovie ~ sorry about the hair dye disaster! Just in time for your holiday too. Is it fixable or is a visit to the hairdresser needed?

Tarkwa ~ I am glad that you are feeling a little better today :) Hopefully that was your period so that you can move on with your new cycle. Good luck for Wednesday at the clinic, I hope all goes well. 

Emmy ~ I'll have a look on my ipod and see what's on it. I have all sorts. 80s rock and pop and I know I have a dance workout cd but can't remember what's on it. A lot of the tracks you've picked I suspect.


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Good morning ladies, how are you all today? 

*Tarkwa* it does sound confusing whether you've had af or not, but I guess you'll hear more at your appointment! We don't have carpets, actually hardly anyone does in Finland, we have wooden/vinyl floors but with two cats and two dogs weekly vacuuming (should do even more often...) is a must! Of course I also mop the floors as well each week. I've often figured that if/when we have a baby crawling round on the floor, I'll have to start vacuuming more often! And I don't think it's too much to ask either, I think we've waited long enough...
*
lovie* sorry about the hair disaster! Did you end up dyeing it again?

*Emmy* sorry I'm no help as I don't have workout music, since I use DVDs or just watch telly while I'm on the crosstrainer. 

*april* wow you got a whole lot of meds to take, sounds like you had a good appointment. You mind me asking what your ttc "history" is? =)

I hopped on the scale again today as was curious, and this morning was -0.7kg since last weigh-in I told you about (Thursday or Friday?) so about -1.2kg in a week. Very happy with that!:happydance: Now I think I need to stop hopping on the scale so often as it's confusing to keep track of it! I'm sure you ladies agree. lol Just had to see it's going down again as that +0.5kg really annoyed me! :growlmad:

Did some yoga first thing today, it's fairly easy, mostly just relaxing and stretching but a couple of sweat-inducing postures in there. Maybe some zumba later on. 

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## zowiey

Morning ladies!

Well I LOVE my new hair, I feel very sophisticated and sexy! :haha: ok so maybe the sexiness is in my head! 

Emmy, madonnas get in to the groove always energises me! Anything that makes me want to dance I used to listen to.

Just wondering if anyone has tried the fertility plan? I came across it last night, if you google "the fertility plan" the website comes up and there is a test to determine what your fertility type is, I did it and it was pretty accurate. You then buy the book and follow it's 3 month plan. I'm very tempted but thought I would check here first to see if anyone knows anything about it?

xxxx


----------



## Traskey

No, I haven't heard of that one, but I am doing the questionnaire out of curiosity now hehe.

So glad that the haircut went well and you feel fab! You deserve it after all that hard work decorating :)

Strawbery, :wohoo: that's a good loss in the right direction. I have to restrain myself from hopping on the scales all the time.


----------



## zowiey

I don't normally go in for things like this, but for £8.99, I'm kind of thinking its worth a try?! And they reccommend certain supplements too. Hmm! Let me know how you get on Traskey. xxx

ETA: My types are tired and stuck, think I agree with both, but especially stuck.


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: hope it keeps going in the same direction strawberry 

I've found a couple of Zumba channels on youtube, so I think I might see about doing a few of them later :thumbup:

I've just noticed a massive difference in my shape thanks to the rolls of flab slowly going ... I've got a typical hourglass figure, so am really hoping the exercise will help to bring it out more :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

so glad you like your new haircut zowiey :D

I'm doing the questionnaire too now just out of curiosity as I'd never come across it before either


----------



## Traskey

Well, it did make me examine my luteul phase and i've discovered that one month it's 14 days and the next it's 12, it alternates regular as clockwork every other month! I've looked at the reviews on amazon and they are mixed. I suspect we know most of it already sadly. I came out as tired but may well have a read about the recommended supplements.


----------



## EmmyReece

I got tired and stuck, and it recommended against using soy products for me, which I did do for the past 2 cycles (won't be taking it again) ...

I think I might save the page to refer back to for supplements :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

EmmyReece said:


> I've just noticed a massive difference in my shape thanks to the rolls of flab slowly going ... I've got a typical hourglass figure, so am really hoping the exercise will help to bring it out more :happydance:

That's fantastic Emmy!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Looks like the diet is working a treat :)


----------



## EmmyReece

It's just made me even more determined to carry on with it :thumbup:

I'm going to do a bit of zumba later from some vids on youtube :D

I'm gonna look so fab on holiday next year, no seat belt extension for me :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: exercise is going loads better today, Ive walked the dog, done 3 songs from a zumba channel on youtube and 7 songs from just dance 2 :thumbup:

Loads better than yesterday

:wohoo:

How's everyone else this afternoon?


----------



## twinkle1975

Tired & Dry! Nice!


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*Emmy* that's great, well done! :happydance:

*Traskey* - funny about your luteal phase, I wonder why that is? Mine is 11-12 pretty constantly, so just long enough though I'd like it to be longer. 

I got tired and stuck, which I figured I would. My luteal phase is an issue, which I knew already. My lp is rather shortish, plus I sometimes have spotting before af, temps often going down several days before af - which all means I either don't have enough progesterone, which could be caused by my latish ovulation/not good quality eggs/weak ovulation, or my body doesn't react to progesterone as it should.

I wonder why they've made those classifications, because they still seem to use Chinese Traditional Medicine to make them. Any of you read 'The Infertility Cure'? It's all about TCM and fertility, I loved the book. The only thing is that it's really hard to figure out which deficiencies etc you have, since it's like googling illnesses/symptoms - you seem to have it all! :haha:

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## EmmyReece

I haven't come across that book before, but I might have to try and find a copy from amazon :thumbup:

I've been sorting some more music out for my ipod ... it includes a bit of S Club 7, Steps and A1 :blush: Complete and utter 90's cheesy music :blush:


----------



## Traskey

Well i've been to the gym, done some walking on the treadmill (only 6 mins but the best my legs could do without stopping), 15 mins on the bike and then some swimming in the pool. I'll get stronger so I didn't think it was a bad start. The laps were a lot easier than last time so that's good. 

I decided on Avril Lavinge today on the iPod. Lots of thrashy and trashy music is good to cycle to!


----------



## EmmyReece

:thumbup: glad it was easier at the gym today hun ...

I've got some avril lavigne on my ipod too :thumbup: I've got 3 hours worth of music now, so think I've got enough for now :happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

zowiey said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Well I LOVE my new hair, I feel very sophisticated and sexy! :haha: ok so maybe the sexiness is in my head!
> 
> Emmy, madonnas get in to the groove always energises me! Anything that makes me want to dance I used to listen to.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has tried the fertility plan? I came across it last night, if you google "the fertility plan" the website comes up and there is a test to determine what your fertility type is, I did it and it was pretty accurate. You then buy the book and follow it's 3 month plan. I'm very tempted but thought I would check here first to see if anyone knows anything about it?
> 
> xxxx

Oooh I must go and check it out. x


----------



## ebony2010

zowiey said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Well I LOVE my new hair, I feel very sophisticated and sexy! :haha: ok so maybe the sexiness is in my head!
> 
> Emmy, madonnas get in to the groove always energises me! Anything that makes me want to dance I used to listen to.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has tried the fertility plan? I came across it last night, if you google "the fertility plan" the website comes up and there is a test to determine what your fertility type is, I did it and it was pretty accurate. You then buy the book and follow it's 3 month plan. I'm very tempted but thought I would check here first to see if anyone knows anything about it?
> 
> xxxx

I've just googled it and I actually have this book upstairs from the library. i'll have a look through it and let you know what I think of it. x


----------



## ebony2010

zowiey said:


> I don't normally go in for things like this, but for £8.99, I'm kind of thinking its worth a try?! And they reccommend certain supplements too. Hmm! Let me know how you get on Traskey. xxx
> 
> ETA: My types are tired and stuck, think I agree with both, but especially stuck.

Me too. xx


----------



## ebony2010

EmmyReece said:


> It's just made me even more determined to carry on with it :thumbup:
> 
> I'm going to do a bit of zumba later from some vids on youtube :D
> 
> I'm gonna look so fab on holiday next year, no seat belt extension for me :happydance:

:happydance: Its such a buzz to see results isn't it? x


----------



## ebony2010

Traskey said:


> Well i've been to the gym, done some walking on the treadmill (only 6 mins but the best my legs could do without stopping), 15 mins on the bike and then some swimming in the pool. I'll get stronger so I didn't think it was a bad start. The laps were a lot easier than last time so that's good.
> 
> I decided on Avril Lavinge today on the iPod. Lots of thrashy and trashy music is good to cycle to!

Sounds like you did well. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

ebony2010 said:


> :happydance: Its such a buzz to see results isn't it? x

I've been on such a high all day because of it :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

ok it's 1.30 in the morning and I'm just about to settle down to sleep (if I can)

this isn't ttc related, but omg we have the deposit for our holiday :happydance:

I play on an online bingo site and there's a multiplayer game that I go on, well I only went and won the jackpot of £200 ................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So I've banked the lot and when it goes into my account, I'm going to withdraw the lot and get Chris to put it somewhere safe so that I don't spend it on anything else. Omggggg I'm so freaking excited

:wohoo:


----------



## Tarkwa

Morning ladies! :wave: I hope everyone is good. I had family over yesterday and we did some more work in the garden which was fab - it really feels like things are moving forward for us now (that has caused me a lot of stress in the past so it feels like a weight is being lifted from my shoulders :happydance:). 

I just did the fertility plan questionnaire (skipping the BBT bit as I didn't understand most of it!) and got tired and stuck. I'm a bit skeptical about things like this as they are really quite generic - I read some of the other types and thought, I have a bit of this and a bit of that, and the advice is generic too (and common sense - exercise and don't eat sugary/fatty foods!). But that's just me, I'm quite scientific - I don't believe in ghosts or ghouls unless there is evidence (I want to believe though!) and I think the NHS info is probably the best (I know lots of you might disagree - we all hate the NHS a bit! :haha:) but they are the ones with the information based on fact. Sorry if this upsets anyone, but it is just my opinion.

Have no idea what my weight is doing - I think my scales are on their way out - I think I've STS :shrug:. Will see what the hospital says when I go next - have defo lost weight since I saw them last, but don't think it will be enough to start ART :cry:. DH said we would find the money if we needed to have IVF or similar. Had a quick look into it and our local private fertility clinic is run by the same guy who does the NHS clinic at my local hosptial! ](*,) Raaaargh - he is the b'stard who said I was too fat and detailed all the problems we could face (and then wrote it all down in a letter for me and my GP). I hate him, but he knows what he is talking about.

*Emmy*, you are doing amazingly well and have given me the motivation I needed to go to the gym today! I hope nothing prevents me from doing that later today (i.e. work). Anything that has a good beat to it is great for working out - especially all the dancey numbers! :happydance: So good to hear that you are seeing a change to your shape - I too am an hourglass (stupidly small waist in comparison to my bum/hips/thighs - I really struggle to get trousers to fit and nearly always need a belt. Well, maybe I am a bit of pear too!). It will be so exciting when you go shopping and have to pick smaller sizes! :thumbup:

*Traskey*, your LP alternates each month; could it be to do with which side you ovulate from maybe? :?:

*Strawberry*, I didn't know that spotting meant a low progesterone level - I always get 'notice' that AF is on her way and my prog levels have been a bit low before (only the last FS mentioned this to me but didn't make a big deal of it - will ask more on Wednesday). My last CD21 showed I had ovulated so I don't reckon they will be too worried, but might question it with my dodgy period!

*Zowiey*, so glad you love your new haircut. I have a bit of a phobia about hairdressers after a couple of disastrous cuts when I was younger. I will only let a man cut my hair now (bizarre I know) and get it done every 6 months to 1 year!! Plus, all that weight you've lost will make you feel sexier too (it's not just in your head!). :kiss:

Right, am sat in bed still (got up to say bye to DH and have had brekkie - waffles with real maple syrup) so had better get up and do something! Hope you all have a great day.
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Good morning ladies,

Yay Emmy!!!!!!!

You deserve some good luck :) Put it somewhere safe and don't spend it. 

It's half term so I have Tuesday and Friday off this week :D Today I have paperwork at home so I can nose about online at the same time.

I've had an apple and a banana for breakfast this morning. 

Slightly worried about tomorrow as my period finally decided to get going sat/sun and am now hoping it will be finished by lunch tomorrow. It's been hanging around forever. I'd also read that spotting before your period was a sign of low progesterone so let us know what the FS tells you Tarkwa. Sorry, the local clinic is run by the same guy that's already been mean! Is there anywhere else nearby that you can go to?


----------



## EmmyReece

Yay for half term :happydance:

how is everyone today?

I'm shattered, had a very broken night's sleep thanks to excitement and some very vivid dreams :rofl:


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Morning ladies, hope everyone is doing good today?

*Emmy* yay for starting to notice the weight loss in your shape, it's the best feeling! :flower:

*Traskey* well done at the gym! :thumbup:

*Tarkwa* I know what you mean about 'fact'. I like to see studies done before I completely 'believe' anything, but in general I've actually to question the western approach, a little. Western medical studies are often not conclusive anyway, and there are often studies that have completely conflicting results, everything is not studied that should be (IMO!) etc etc. Of course you know all this. =) Add in that drs, gps and gyns often don't know much about fertility in the first place, FSs I have more faith in - but they don't usually even want to learn about alternative medicine. So it's hard to know really whether alternative therapies COULD work, since western drs are so against them in the first place, and they're often not studied. It has been proven that acupuncture improves the odds of pregnancy when undergoing IVF, so why wouldn't other TCM stuff work, at least some of it, for some people? Just like western medicine. Doesn't make it easier for me though, because I really don't know which parts work and which don't! Well, sorry to go on and on, just my 5 cents. =)

Oh and spotting in your LP doesn't necessarily mean a problem with progesterone, but it is a likely cause. Some drs don't think it's a problem, I personally suspect it may be for me. My 5dpo progesterone level was fine, but I suspect it falls way too soon. Lots of women get pregnant even with spotting or a short LP, but for others I think it may be a problem. 

Luteal phase defect really is one of those things that nobody is sure of what causes it, how it can be fixed, but most likely there are several causes and hence several cures for it. I don't think I have a luteal phase defect, but I do think my luteal phase is not ideal. 

As for me, nothing new here, gonna do some exercise again today (I think it's Jillian Michaels again!), just waiting for my new DVDs to arrive to get a bit of a change. Trying to be good with my diet. =)


----------



## ebony2010

EmmyReece said:


> ok it's 1.30 in the morning and I'm just about to settle down to sleep (if I can)
> 
> this isn't ttc related, but omg we have the deposit for our holiday :happydance:
> 
> I play on an online bingo site and there's a multiplayer game that I go on, well I only went and won the jackpot of £200 ................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So I've banked the lot and when it goes into my account, I'm going to withdraw the lot and get Chris to put it somewhere safe so that I don't spend it on anything else. Omggggg I'm so freaking excited
> 
> :wohoo:

Thats fantastic news! :happydance: Congrats! xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies :hi:

I had a look through that fertility plan book and to be honest it gives you the usual information plus what it had online but its more about chinese medicine really and in a every section tells you to go to see a chinese herbalist or get accupuncture so nothing new and ground breaking really.

Had my weigh in this morning. My first week back on ww and I've lost 7 1/4 lbs :happydance: which has took my bmi from 37.3 to 36 :happydance: I'm really pleased. Its made me want to carry on. xxx


----------



## Traskey

WOW Ebony, that's fantastic for your first week! 7.25lbs is fantastic and should give you lots of motivation to keep going :happydance:

Fruit for breakfast may be no points but I am starving! 45 mins until lunch :D


----------



## ebony2010

Traskey said:


> WOW Ebony, that's fantastic for your first week! 7.25lbs is fantastic and should give you lots of motivation to keep going :happydance:
> 
> Fruit for breakfast may be no points but I am starving! 45 mins until lunch :D

Thanks. It really has given me a boost. :thumbup:

Oh no.... I don't think I could cope on fruit alone for breakfast. Are you saving your points for later? xxx


----------



## SillyMoo

Hi girls :flower:

I have just spent an hour reading a lot of your posts and have been struck by how supportive you all are to each other both with TTC and your weight loss. :coffee: :thumbup:

I would love to join in :blush: - quick update, DH and I have been TTC since 2006, I was diagnosed with PCOS and a lazy ovary (only ovulate every other month) and have done lots of clomid, all to no avail and have just had a IVF cycle that ended in a BFN. I started my weight loss this time last year when my BMI was 37, I had to get it down to below 30 to get NHS IVF, ended up that my BMI hit 30 JUST as the NHS pulled IVF funding in the my area!! My BMI is about 29 now after the last IVF coincided with christmas and I ate LOADS. I am still fighting the gain from then and last week decided enough was enough and am back at Slimming World hoping to get out down to a BMI of 24/25 so the doctors cant blame EVERYTHING on being overweight....

So, there you go..... my potted history.... One thing i have found with weight loss is that its not about just eating right, its about getting your head in gear. Once thats happened its SO much easier. 

Hugs, Moo
xxxxxx


----------



## Traskey

:howdy: :hi: Welcome SillyMoo! 

You are always welcome, the group of ladies in here are fantastic. We have good days on the diets and bad days. We have good times ttc and we have bad times but we all support each other. 

Congratulations on losing so much weight to get your bmi under 30. How awful for you though that when you reach the NHS stupid limits they pulled the funding. You must have been mad/upset/both! They are very keen on blaming everything on weight for sure. 

I am sorry about the pcos, Clomid and the failed ivf. That must have been really hard on you and your DH. Are you going to try another round?

Wishing you all the best with SW, sounds like you know how to make it work for you. Is that the red day/green day diet?


----------



## ebony2010

SillyMoo said:


> Hi girls :flower:
> 
> I have just spent an hour reading a lot of your posts and have been struck by how supportive you all are to each other both with TTC and your weight loss. :coffee: :thumbup:
> 
> I would love to join in :blush: - quick update, DH and I have been TTC since 2006, I was diagnosed with PCOS and a lazy ovary (only ovulate every other month) and have done lots of clomid, all to no avail and have just had a IVF cycle that ended in a BFN. I started my weight loss this time last year when my BMI was 37, I had to get it down to below 30 to get NHS IVF, ended up that my BMI hit 30 JUST as the NHS pulled IVF funding in the my area!! My BMI is about 29 now after the last IVF coincided with christmas and I ate LOADS. I am still fighting the gain from then and last week decided enough was enough and am back at Slimming World hoping to get out down to a BMI of 24/25 so the doctors cant blame EVERYTHING on being overweight....
> 
> So, there you go..... my potted history.... One thing i have found with weight loss is that its not about just eating right, its about getting your head in gear. Once thats happened its SO much easier.
> 
> Hugs, Moo
> xxxxxx

Hiya Sillymoo :wave:

I've only just joined this thread too and these ladies are lovely. :hugs:


----------



## zowiey

Hello sillymoo! (love your name!)

I hope you feel at home here, everyone is really nice, look forward to getting to know you! xxx


----------



## zowiey

Argh! Somebody please tell me to stop eating! I've had a really crappy few days, ive fallen out with my best friend, and really don't think anything will be resolved. So I'm just eating loads, and loads. I only have 5 weeks left, until our next fs appt, and have over 10lbs to loose, and having a day like this is not helping. Sorry this is such a garbled post I'm just so stressed. :cry: and the freakin pregnant woman in a swimming costume,in the figleaves ad at the bottom of this page is not making me feel any better!


----------



## ebony2010

zowiey said:


> Argh! Somebody please tell me to stop eating! I've had a really crappy few days, ive fallen out with my best friend, and really don't think anything will be resolved. So I'm just eating loads, and loads. I only have 5 weeks left, until our next fs appt, and have over 10lbs to loose, and having a day like this is not helping. Sorry this is such a garbled post I'm just so stressed. :cry: and the freakin pregnant woman in a swimming costume,in the figleaves ad at the bottom of this page is not making me feel any better!

STOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go for a walk or go to the gym. Just do something else to burn up all that anger and upset. 

Think how much better you'll feel next time you weigh in if you STOP now!

I always try to bulk up on fruit too so your body gets a taste for it.

I'm an emotional eater and know exactly how you feel. Concentrate on getting through the next hour without eating junk or just over eating.

Lastly :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## zowiey

Thankyou, I've made myself a super sweet huge cup of tea, and I think I'm going to have a bath, I can't get any food in there!! I need to give myself a talking to and re focus.
Xxx


----------



## ebony2010

zowiey said:


> Thankyou, I've made myself a super sweet huge cup of tea, and I think I'm going to have a bath, I can't get any food in there!! I need to give myself a talking to and re focus.
> Xxx

I hope it gets you relaxed and you can get back on the diet wagon tomorrow. xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Welcome, *sillymoo*! :flower:

*ebony* what a great first week, congrats on your huge loss! :thumbup:

*zowiey* sorry you're having a hard time. :hugs: I find that exercise helps me to burn off upset and anger, maybe try that if you still find it hard to cope later on. I didn't used to think exercise would help, but I've recently discovered it does, so maybe give it a go even if you're sceptical?

Nothing new here, too many calories today (1700-1800) but tomorrow is another day!


----------



## Traskey

Zowiey ~ I am so sorry you argued with your best friend :hugs: I hope you can sort something out between you. 

10lbs in 5 weeks,

You can do it!!!!!!

I agree with Ebony, find something to distract you from food. Walk, swim, bath, read, something where your brain and hands are occupied. 

Take all the bad food in the house and put it all in one cupboard so that you can't come across it when you want to get something good. This helps me. We have to keep some bits in the house for when the rest of the family are here but I try to avoid them where possible. It's also the one with the last of the leftover Xmas choc in it. 

You are so close now, hang in a little longer :hug:


----------



## Tarkwa

zowiey said:


> Argh! Somebody please tell me to stop eating! I've had a really crappy few days, ive fallen out with my best friend, and really don't think anything will be resolved. So I'm just eating loads, and loads. I only have 5 weeks left, until our next fs appt, and have over 10lbs to loose, and having a day like this is not helping. Sorry this is such a garbled post I'm just so stressed. :cry: and the freakin pregnant woman in a swimming costume,in the figleaves ad at the bottom of this page is not making me feel any better!

*Zowiey *chick - I've just had a week like that so I know what you mean (think it was because AF is due and I'm a serious comfort eater). You either gotta ride it out (not advisable if more than a few days!) or do what Ebony says (which I recommend too, but is not always that easy when you are low on motivation). I just stuffed my face and now haven't lost any weight and I go to the FS this Wednesday, having wanted to lose 10lbs to get myself down to a BMI of 30. Obviously couldn't lose 10lbs in one week, but a few lbs would have helped! I've just got back from the gym; spent 45 mins on the machines there and feel loads better. Treated myself to a few peanuts even (dry roasties - love 'em!) and going to to drink lots of water. 5 weeks and 10lbs is VERY do'able hun - just 2lbs a week, but you need to find something that is going to work at shifting it (either diet and/or exercise). Go for a walk and get some fresh air in your head (it works for me and helps me re-focus). Sending you big :hugs:.
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Tarkwa ~ you only have 10lbs to go too?

You can do it!!!!!!

Ok, by Wednesday may be a bit tough but when they see how far you have come I am sure that the last few pounds won't stop you from moving forward with what you need!

Thanks for pointing out about the diff LP maybe due to the left and right side. Hadn't thought of that at all but makes perfect sense.

Good luck for Wednesday :)


----------



## zowiey

Thankyou ladies, I thought I had learnt to manage the emotional eating, but I'm not going to beat myself up, Im drawing a line under what ive eaten so far, and am getting back on it now. :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

I think we've all been there with the emotional eating and you are right, don't beat yourself up over it, you've moved on. 

Ps, I agree with you, the maternity clothing on the bottom of the page is seriously not helpful when you are on the edge!

I am off to the pool at 6, when DH gets in from work. I may have to cancel the HSG tomorrow as I am still bleeding lightly. The nurse told me the period has to be gone for them to do the test. I just hope it stops overnight, i'd rather just get it out the way otherwise I suspect we will need to wait for next month.


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: that's the best thing to do zowiey

I'm feeling a bit ugh this afternoon, I've had my assessment and have got my gym induction next week. But I've been told that I can't take my ipod with me as the instructor wants it to be more group based, which I completely understand. 

But she's trying to get me to do one gym session on a monday morning and then circuit training on a thursday, and I really don't want to do the circuit training as I don't feel comfortable enough to do that yet. :(

She did say I could join in the aqua sessions in the next town along on a tuesday morning once I'd got my fitness up a bit, but what I've done is e-mailed her and asked if I can do the aqua sessions instead of circuit training. Does this e-mail sound ok?



> Hi Laureen
> 
> It was great to meet you today and I'm very much looking forward to my gym induction next week.
> 
> I have however been thinking about the circuit class and was getting myself rather upset and stressed out as I don't feel comfortable enough to do that yet and am worried that it's going to have an impact on my motivation.
> 
> I don't want to mess you around and I want you to know that I'm very excited about starting, but I was wondering what the chances are of me coming to the aqua session in Aberaeron on a tuesday instead of circuit class on a thursday? I don't mind about the distance, it's just that I would much prefer to do something where I'm going to feel more comfortable and my motivation will be boosted until I feel ready to introduce the circuit classes.
> 
> Sorry to be such a pain
> 
> Emily


----------



## Tarkwa

Just understanding that you are an emotional eater *Zowiey *is a huge step chick. It should help you to control it better - drawing that line shows that you are in control.

*Traskey*, I got myself in a bit of a pickle with my weight and what I need to do :dohh: - 10lbs would get me down to 14st which I had hoped to do before my appt. I'm 17lb away from BMI 30. I just know they are going to say they aren't able to do anything because it's still too high, humph! I reckon they will say it needs to be 29 and they probably won't even do the funding in our area or something horrible like that.
xxx


----------



## ebony2010

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: that's the best thing to do zowiey
> 
> I'm feeling a bit ugh this afternoon, I've had my assessment and have got my gym induction next week. But I've been told that I can't take my ipod with me as the instructor wants it to be more group based, which I completely understand.
> 
> But she's trying to get me to do one gym session on a monday morning and then circuit training on a thursday, and I really don't want to do the circuit training as I don't feel comfortable enough to do that yet. :(
> 
> She did say I could join in the aqua sessions in the next town along on a tuesday morning once I'd got my fitness up a bit, but what I've done is e-mailed her and asked if I can do the aqua sessions instead of circuit training. Does this e-mail sound ok?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Laureen
> 
> It was great to meet you today and I'm very much looking forward to my gym induction next week.
> 
> I have however been thinking about the circuit class and was getting myself rather upset and stressed out as I don't feel comfortable enough to do that yet and am worried that it's going to have an impact on my motivation.
> 
> I don't want to mess you around and I want you to know that I'm very excited about starting, but I was wondering what the chances are of me coming to the aqua session in Aberaeron on a tuesday instead of circuit class on a thursday? I don't mind about the distance, it's just that I would much prefer to do something where I'm going to feel more comfortable and my motivation will be boosted until I feel ready to introduce the circuit classes.
> 
> Sorry to be such a pain
> 
> EmilyClick to expand...

Sounds good to me :thumbup:


----------



## Tarkwa

Traskey said:


> Ps, I agree with you, the maternity clothing on the bottom of the page is seriously not helpful when you are on the edge!

I see a golf advert! Not complaining though!
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

*Emmy*, that e-mails sounds brilliant. I completely understand wanting to get into things first before doing the whole circuit training, and I'm sure Laureen will understand too. Once you're in the swing of things then you can get going big time! 
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I just feel really deflated :( I got into the car after coming out of the gym and I just burst into tears :( I'm really worried that she's going to say no


----------



## zowiey

Emmy, the email sounds good, seems very fair to me, hope she let's you swap the classes, :hugs:

Tarkwa, hope you manage to have your HSG, I shall cross my fingers for you! As for your weight, did the Fs say anything last time you went? I don't see why it should be a huge issue, let's face it, it's unlikely you'll starting treatment within the next 2 months, most nhs waits are around 6-18 months. Hope you enjoy your swim xxx


----------



## Traskey

:wohoo: 13 lengths tonight in the pool before the legs gave up! That's 3 more than last time. I was limping quite hard when I got out but it was worth it and i'll recover quick enough :)

Emmy ~ try not to worry, I am sure that it will be ok for you to swap your class.


----------



## april05

Hi Ladies,

Wow this thread has grown so much!! 

Good to see you're all keeping well.

I ate rings around me over the weekend, went for a short walk with DH this evening, I had another chat with myself I would like to loose 2 stone before our nxt appointment on 2nd June, that's 2lbs a week which can be done.

I missed you all xx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Good morning ladies! :flower:

*Tarkwa* you're doing so well with your weight though, they should really take notice that you've lost quite a bit already and that you're not really that far from bmi 30. 

*Emmy* I thought your email was good too, and I hope they'll let you switch classes. :hugs: In the case they don't, though, just wanted to tell you my experience - circuit training isn't really all that bad and you might just surprise yourself! I know I've surprised myself with the fact that I actually enjoy harder exercise more than easier stuff, as it keeps me focused, I'm not looking at my watch all the time to see how long I've been doing it, and it really makes me feel like I've worked hard for my goal of losing weight. In addition you see results real fast! All in all harder exercise (esp circuit training) really helps keep _my_ motivation going. So maybe try and think differently about it? =)

*Traskey* yay for more laps! Feels great, doesn't it? :flower:

*april *you mind me asking (you might have said already, sorry if I just forgot) what you're doing to lose weight? I just had a look at your ticker and you've lost so much already, congrats on that! :thumbup: I'm so hoping for 2lbs a week myself, but am not averaging that at all. 

Today might just be a rest day for me on the exercise front, as my knee still feels sore from the workout I did yesterday. Last time I had a good rhythm going with exercise my knee got terribly sore, and now I know why - it's one of the Jillian Michaels' workouts, and I bet it's the jumping jacks that are responsible. It's the sidewise movement with the jumping up and down that's hard on my knee, so I'll not be doing those until I've lost a lot more weight! 

Have a great day ladies. =)


----------



## EmmyReece

Sorry your knee hurts *Strawberry* :hugs: a rest day sounds like a good idea ...

At the time during the assessment when she started telling me about the 2 classes that she wanted me to do, I tried explaining my concerns about doing the circuit class, that I didn't feel like I was at a point where I'd feel comfortable doing it, and she just swept it away and started waffling on about the group size :wacko: I've just got a feeling it's going to feel a lot like going to school.

I've posted in my journal that my brother's gf has been lovely and offered to join up at the university gym with me, it works out as something like £26 for the month for use of the gym and pool :thumbup: I know I whinge about her sometimes and she doesn't say very nice things sometimes, but she is supportive in what I'm doing at the moment and is doing her best to help keep my motivation up :)


----------



## Traskey

Morning everyone,

Strawberry ~ sounds indeed like you might need to give Jillian a bit of a rest. Let your knee recover.

Emmy ~ Let us know how you get on. Fingers X for you. They did do a circuit training lesson at my hospital that I progressed to after my back surgery when the physio had finished. I must admit I wasn't looking forward to it but really it was just lots of different exercises all laid out in a room. Bicep curls with a weight, press ups at the wall, that kind of thing. I hope that if you do have to go it's similar to that as there was no pressure. You recorded how many you did each session in the time and tried to improve on it. It wasn't the same as school circuits which were gruelling!

AFM ~ af has stopped just in time so I can go for this HSG test later. Get it over and done with.


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: glad af has stopped hun so you can get the hsg, good luck today xx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*Emmy* that doesn't sound great, but perhaps she was just having a bad day and it'll all be good! :thumbup:

Good luck with your hsg *Traskey*! :flower: Let us know how it goes - I'll have one myself before this year is out, hopefully, so curious to know all about it.


----------



## ebony2010

Traskey said:


> :wohoo: 13 lengths tonight in the pool before the legs gave up! That's 3 more than last time. I was limping quite hard when I got out but it was worth it and i'll recover quick enough :)
> 
> Emmy ~ try not to worry, I am sure that it will be ok for you to swap your class.

Thats fantastic. :happydance: Well done :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

EmmyReece said:


> Sorry your knee hurts *Strawberry* :hugs: a rest day sounds like a good idea ...
> 
> At the time during the assessment when she started telling me about the 2 classes that she wanted me to do, I tried explaining my concerns about doing the circuit class, that I didn't feel like I was at a point where I'd feel comfortable doing it, and she just swept it away and started waffling on about the group size :wacko: I've just got a feeling it's going to feel a lot like going to school.
> 
> I've posted in my journal that my brother's gf has been lovely and offered to join up at the university gym with me, it works out as something like £26 for the month for use of the gym and pool :thumbup: I know I whinge about her sometimes and she doesn't say very nice things sometimes, but she is supportive in what I'm doing at the moment and is doing her best to help keep my motivation up :)

That sounds good. I think it sometimes helps when you have someone going with you especially if you have a day when you do't want to go and you know they'll drag you along. x


----------



## ebony2010

Traskey said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> Strawberry ~ sounds indeed like you might need to give Jillian a bit of a rest. Let your knee recover.
> 
> Emmy ~ Let us know how you get on. Fingers X for you. They did do a circuit training lesson at my hospital that I progressed to after my back surgery when the physio had finished. I must admit I wasn't looking forward to it but really it was just lots of different exercises all laid out in a room. Bicep curls with a weight, press ups at the wall, that kind of thing. I hope that if you do have to go it's similar to that as there was no pressure. You recorded how many you did each session in the time and tried to improve on it. It wasn't the same as school circuits which were gruelling!
> 
> AFM ~ af has stopped just in time so I can go for this HSG test later. Get it over and done with.

Good luck with you HSG today and so glad AF went away in time. x


----------



## Traskey

AAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I've just had MORE spotting (day 8 for goodness sake, it's never been this long). I am going to go down at 2pm but I bet they tell me to reschedule :cry: I really wanted to get this over with.

Update, I called them and they want to reschedule. She was very nice about it, said it's not the first time! :cry:


----------



## ebony2010

Traskey said:


> AAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I've just had MORE spotting (day 8 for goodness sake, it's never been this long). I am going to go down at 2pm but I bet they tell me to reschedule :cry: I really wanted to get this over with.
> 
> Update, I called them and they want to reschedule. She was very nice about it, said it's not the first time! :cry:

Noooooooooooo!!! When has she rescheduled you for? x


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Hi Girls

Sorry-I've not been around for a while and totally need an hour to read through everything I've missed :sleep:

My baby was very poorly (Fox-my cat in my avatar), and they thought he had meningitis. I even cancelled our valentines weekend away. Basically on 31st Janhe looked awful and flinched when I picked him up, thought the little fat git had eaten something he shouldn't, which is quite normal for him, but they kept him in that day and put him on a drip. The next day he deteriorated and his head was down and to the side with non responsive dilated pupils, which is why they thought meningitis or something neurological :cry:. I knew its because I'd left him over night in a strange place-I've never left him before in over 15 yrs in a strange place with unfamiliar people, he was frightened and heart broken-I know it sounds silly to some people, but this boy is my animal soul mate-we know what each other is thinking.. So I was adamant that I was taking him home, he came home with the drip still in! I laid with him all night and fed him. The next day we took him back and they took out the drip cos his eyes pupils were starting to go down and he had more life in him. He was given anti-biotics and steroids. He was weaned off the steroids, and he seems almost 100% back to his naughty self :cloud9:

So, I've totally missed my ov date, and there's been no :sex: as DH slept downstairs for 1st few days cat was home :haha: 

So back on the wagon this week-the good thing is I didn't put on weight even though I wasn't sticking to diet :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

ebony2010 said:


> Noooooooooooo!!! When has she rescheduled you for? x

Thursday at 9:30. Right when I am meant to be attending our whole team training day. Oopsy.

Foxy ~ So sorry to hear abour your cat :hugs: :flower: Poor little guy, I am very glad to hear that he is on the mend. It's awful when they are sick as they can't tell you what's wrong. I have two cats and two dogs.

:thumbup: For not gaining weight in a very stressful time! GOod luck for this week.


----------



## ebony2010

Foxybabyhg3 said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Sorry-I've not been around for a while and totally need an hour to read through everything I've missed :sleep:
> 
> My baby was very poorly (Fox-my cat in my avatar), and they thought he had meningitis. I even cancelled our valentines weekend away. Basically on 31st Janhe looked awful and flinched when I picked him up, thought the little fat git had eaten something he shouldn't, which is quite normal for him, but they kept him in that day and put him on a drip. The next day he deteriorated and his head was down and to the side with non responsive dilated pupils, which is why they thought meningitis or something neurological :cry:. I knew its because I'd left him over night in a strange place-I've never left him before in over 15 yrs in a strange place with unfamiliar people, he was frightened and heart broken-I know it sounds silly to some people, but this boy is my animal soul mate-we know what each other is thinking.. So I was adamant that I was taking him home, he came home with the drip still in! I laid with him all night and fed him. The next day we took him back and they took out the drip cos his eyes pupils were starting to go down and he had more life in him. He was given anti-biotics and steroids. He was weaned off the steroids, and he seems almost 100% back to his naughty self :cloud9:
> 
> So, I've totally missed my ov date, and there's been no :sex: as DH slept downstairs for 1st few days cat was home :haha:
> 
> So back on the wagon this week-the good thing is I didn't put on weight even though I wasn't sticking to diet :thumbup:

Oh no!!! Poor little baby. :baby: I know exactly what you mean. Our dogs are our world and my little dog has fits. She hates strange people and places and gets really nasty because she gets so scared. when we had to have her admitted because she couldn't stop fitting it was heartbreaking. In her old age she's turned into a little needy baby. They are our little furbabies. x


----------



## Tarkwa

*Foxy*, so glad to hear that Fox is on the mend. I have a puss and a rabbit; I did have two rabbits but Nero, my little boy, caught a nasty parasite called e-cuniculi which affected his balance really badly (head off to one side, and he ended up doing 'crocodile death rolls'!). He recovered the first time, but when it happened again he was already at the rolling stage before we got him to the vets (had been at work all day). The emergency vet gave him loads of drugs and he slept in our spare room surrounded by lots of pillows to stop him hurting himself. I couldn't sleep so went an laid next to him. I had to go to work the following morning, but when I called DH to check on him, the vet had to put him to sleep. I was heartbroken and came home from work immediately (I know he's only a rabbit, but he was my fur-baby!). I don't know what I'll do when my puss is no longer with us. She's 15 now so not sure how much life she has left (though the vet that saw her last said she was in fab condition!). Missing ovulation and sticking to the diet was the least of your worries whilst poor Fox was poorly - it would be the same for me (and the other ladies on here with pets). Big hugs for Fox hun, his aunty Tarkwa is sending him lots of get well cuddles.
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Traskey said:


> AAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I've just had MORE spotting (day 8 for goodness sake, it's never been this long). I am going to go down at 2pm but I bet they tell me to reschedule :cry: I really wanted to get this over with.
> 
> Update, I called them and they want to reschedule. She was very nice about it, said it's not the first time! :cry:

How annoying, especially when it's an important training day when they've rescheduled it for, but at least you are still having it. I'm sure when I had my HyCoSy they weren't bothered about a tiny bit of spotting, but it's a slightly different procedure (same outcome?). You and I are both having weird cycles this month - my period never actually came, but all the spotting (which was very heavy at one point - all brown) has now gone. I see the FS tomorrow and will tell him/her that I've not taken clomid this cycle as I wasn't sure if my period had actually come or not (how crap does that sound - like I don't have a clue what my body is doing!). Oh well, we will be bonking every other day religiously this cycle - I would so love a natural BFP (and twins!) - so hopefully that will improve our chances (honestly, if it does I will be so mad with DH for having a low sex drive!!! Although it has improved drastically over the last 18 months :happydance:).
xxx


----------



## zowiey

Oh foxy what a horrible time you've had :hugs: glad your kitty is on the mend, my dog started having seizures a few years ago, and she slept in our bed everynight for about 3 months, and even now she sleeps on the floor next to our bed. I think ov would have been the last thing on my mind to! 

We should upload piccys of our fur babies! I have Lilly the black lab, and Mutley who is a black & white kitty, and such a big handsome beast!! I love them both soooo much!! I think I'm going to upload piccys later! xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

This is my Leeloo. She was half price at our local garden centre because no-one wanted her (she is not a dwarf with floppy ears, and she has pink eyes which the shop assistant said scared the children!). I did drop her when I picked her up (she was very wriggly) but just had to have her. DH was off looking at pots and when he came looking for me he saw me holding Leeloo with tears in my eyes and he knew we weren't going home without her!

My puss is called Tarkwa - this is a very old picture of her and I just love it!

And finally my Nero, who is up in the big hutch in the sky. RIP Nero.

xxx
 



Attached Files:







Leeloo.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 4









leeloo2.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 7









Nero.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 3









nero2.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 8









tarkwa2.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*Foxy* what an awful time you've had, glad Fox is doing better now! Of course you couldn't concentrate on ttc while he was sick, I'd be the same. It's always so worrying when they're sick. :hugs:

I have two dogs and two cats and am dreading the time they start getting sick since they're all so close to each other in ages: cats are 14 and 10, dogs 12 and 11. The younger cat is a Maine Coon, older is not a pedigree cat but is completely white. My dogs are australian terriers, so small with big personalities. =) They're all just as active as when they were young, but I'm very aware they're getting older all the time!

*Tarkwa* good luck with the FS appointment tomorrow, be sure to come and tell us all about it.


----------



## ebony2010

Tarkwa said:


> This is my Leeloo. She was half price at our local garden centre because no-one wanted her (she is not a dwarf with floppy ears, and she has pink eyes which the shop assistant said scared the children!). I did drop her when I picked her up (she was very wriggly) but just had to have her. DH was off looking at pots and when he came looking for me he saw me holding Leeloo with tears in my eyes and he knew we weren't going home without her!
> 
> My puss is called Tarkwa - this is a very old picture of her and I just love it!
> 
> And finally my Nero, who is up in the big hutch in the sky. RIP Nero.
> 
> xxx

Awww we had a white rabbit with pink eyes when I was really little. xxx


----------



## zowiey

Tarwa, they are all sooooo cute! And Nero looked like such a fluffy bunny, :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

StrawberryTTC said:


> My dogs are australian terriers, so small with big personalities. =) They're all just as active as when they were young, but I'm very aware they're getting older all the time!
> 
> *Tarkwa* good luck with the FS appointment tomorrow, be sure to come and tell us all about it.

Thanks Strawberry! We had an Australian terrier called Digger! He was a pedigree (got him from Harrod's in the mid/late 70s!) and his middle name was Twyford Charles!!! He came from a long line of champions (Tippon Mascot Blue or something like that) but was such a scoundrel! He was scruffy (in a well loved and groomed way) - no way you could tell he came from such a good background :haha:. He lived to the ripe old age of 18 - we had him put to sleep because he was losing his hearing and sight.

My mum has a white cat called Angel. Odd eyed - one yellow and one blue. She's so dainty on her feet compared to my puss. She also had Buffy who had two blue eyes - stone deaf - is your white puss odd eyed, or blue eyed or other? There have been a few pure white cats in our family - all my nan's fault! Maine Coons are meant to be quite big, aren't they?

And will of course let you know how I get on tomorrow with the FS.
xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Good luck tomorrow Tarkwa. x


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls I'm doing shit with the weight loss. tarkwa good luck for tomorrow.

I have my lap 8th march. Cant wait.

X


----------



## zowiey

Here are my babies :cloud9: Mutley, the cat, you can't really see how big he is, but he is a BIG cat! And Lilly aka filth, for her love of rolling in poo!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0804.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0693.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0898.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0908.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ebony2010

zowiey said:


> Here are my babies :cloud9: Mutley, the cat, you can't really see how big he is, but he is a BIG cat! And Lilly aka filth, for her love of rolling in poo!

:rofl: Our jack russel x border terrier loves rolling in poo. Ewwww!!! and she eats my chihuahuas pooh, the dirty bugger! :haha:

They look lovely furbabies. Your cat looks very mischievious! :winkwink:


----------



## ebony2010

Ok these are my furbabies. Poppy is the jack russel x border terrier and Ebony is the long haired very fat long haired chihuahua. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







636197534815fff76d717fbe01c776d7a35738d6848f8d062ffe63a299d9d0bc8d355791.jpg
File size: 158.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## EmmyReece

*Foxy*, so sorry your puss cat has been ill :( glad to hear he's feeling more like himself :thumbup: yay for not putting weight on hun, that's brill :happydance:

*Traskey* :hugs: sorry you've had to rearrange your hsg. someone correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't a hsg clear out everything sometimes, so you may be in with an extra good chance at catching the eggy hun, am keeping everything crossed for you :dust:

*Tarkwa* sorry about your rabbit hun :( I think ours must have had something similar, she was only a baby, but the first one must have been too bad for her to recover from :( Good luck at the fs tomorrow hun, and I have to say your fur babies are beautiful :D

*4magpies* roll on 8th march :D

*zowiey* your furbabies are adorable :cloud9:

*ebony* your doggies are lovely :D


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi: 

I'm feeling loads better today. I've been offered some paid part time hours looking after mum, it's only 14 hours a week, but still works out as about £140 extra than what I've been getting on carer's allowance :happydance:

Which means that I'll be able to easily afford to join the uni gym with my brother's gf so that I can keep my motivation going :thumbup:

Anddddd I've had an e-mail back from the co ordinator for the exercise scheme and I don't have to do the circuit classes, but until my fitness improves she says I can just do the gym session on a monday morning as she says she wants me to have a rest day for the first few weeks at least :happydance:

Ooooohhhhh and when I went on my dance game tonight, I did 8 songs before getting too tired to carry on :wohoo:

As for my furbabies, I share them with mum ... there's so many pics I want to share I think it might be best if I put them in a spoiler :thumbup:


Spoiler
This is Bee Bee

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/66601_485689653335_601243335_6860449_5454112_n.jpg

This is Skipper

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/34390_485687453335_601243335_6860425_4673783_n.jpg

This is Chewy, she got her name because when she was ikkle she looked like Chewbacca

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/36773_437036073335_601243335_5706151_3187715_n.jpg

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/182882_10150145682583336_601243335_7985530_1763720_n.jpg

This one is Max

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/29122_432394758335_601243335_5578797_1507424_n.jpg

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/156332_10150103406208336_601243335_7330189_1500923_n.jpg

This is Polly my ikkle puss cat

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/29122_432394563335_601243335_5578768_7160847_n.jpg

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/162720_10150111432078336_601243335_7454068_2964076_n.jpg

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/72039_10150111431608336_601243335_7454052_1965829_n.jpg

This doggy is Nipper, he belongs to my brother's gf

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/185824_10150145689623336_601243335_7985632_491411_n.jpg

This little cutie is Bella, she's another one who belongs to my brother's gf

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/183302_10150145681398336_601243335_7985509_5430726_n.jpg

This is Wally dog a dog mum fostered, but could never give him up so he was made a permanent addition to the family

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/149980_10150096787363336_601243335_7228683_5023802_n.jpg

This is my Misty dog, she's a blue merle border collie, the first pic is when we first had her and the second is from when we took her for a walk the other day and the third is from the other morning of her stretched out on our bed 

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/6817_181769953335_601243335_3787514_7681803_n.jpg

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/185743_10150145681133336_601243335_7985505_1707366_n.jpg

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/182404_10150145679543336_601243335_7985483_3076604_n.jpg


----------



## ebony2010

EmmyReece said:


> :hi:
> 
> I'm feeling loads better today. I've been offered some paid part time hours looking after mum, it's only 14 hours a week, but still works out as about £140 extra than what I've been getting on carer's allowance :happydance:
> 
> Which means that I'll be able to easily afford to join the uni gym with my brother's gf so that I can keep my motivation going :thumbup:
> 
> Anddddd I've had an e-mail back from the co ordinator for the exercise scheme and I don't have to do the circuit classes, but until my fitness improves she says I can just do the gym session on a monday morning as she says she wants me to have a rest day for the first few weeks at least :happydance:
> 
> Ooooohhhhh and when I went on my dance game tonight, I did 8 songs before getting too tired to carry on :wohoo:
> 
> As for my furbabies, I share them with mum ... there's so many pics I want to share I think it might be best if I put them in a spoiler :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> This is Bee Bee
> 
> https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/66601_485689653335_601243335_6860449_5454112_n.jpg
> 
> This is Skipper
> 
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/34390_485687453335_601243335_6860425_4673783_n.jpg
> 
> This is Chewy, she got her name because when she was ikkle she looked like Chewbacca
> 
> https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/36773_437036073335_601243335_5706151_3187715_n.jpg
> 
> https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/182882_10150145682583336_601243335_7985530_1763720_n.jpg
> 
> This one is Max
> 
> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/29122_432394758335_601243335_5578797_1507424_n.jpg
> 
> https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/156332_10150103406208336_601243335_7330189_1500923_n.jpg
> 
> This is Polly my ikkle puss cat
> 
> https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/29122_432394563335_601243335_5578768_7160847_n.jpg
> 
> https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/162720_10150111432078336_601243335_7454068_2964076_n.jpg
> 
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/72039_10150111431608336_601243335_7454052_1965829_n.jpg
> 
> This doggy is Nipper, he belongs to my brother's gf
> 
> https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/185824_10150145689623336_601243335_7985632_491411_n.jpg
> 
> This little cutie is Bella, she's another one who belongs to my brother's gf
> 
> https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/183302_10150145681398336_601243335_7985509_5430726_n.jpg
> 
> This is Wally dog a dog mum fostered, but could never give him up so he was made a permanent addition to the family
> 
> https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/149980_10150096787363336_601243335_7228683_5023802_n.jpg
> 
> This is my Misty dog, she's a blue merle border collie, the first pic is when we first had her and the second is from when we took her for a walk the other day and the third is from the other morning of her stretched out on our bed
> 
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/6817_181769953335_601243335_3787514_7681803_n.jpg
> 
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/185743_10150145681133336_601243335_7985505_1707366_n.jpg
> 
> https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/182404_10150145679543336_601243335_7985483_3076604_n.jpg

They are some lovely furbabies! :kiss:

Wow things are really looking up for you and I'm so glad you don't have to do circuit training so you won't have to worry. :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

:D She was really lovely about it, so thinking back, I really don't know what I was worried about ...

I'm having a girly dvd night, I got quavers and maltesers so I could have crisps and choccy, have been really good with food for the rest of the day and fancied a treat, so I'm gonna watch Bridget Jones' Diary (£4 in morrissons, bargain :thumbup: ) and have a nibble lol :D

Hope everyone has a nice night :hugs: and thank you all for listening to my worries yesterday, it's very much appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

EmmyReece said:


> :D She was really lovely about it, so thinking back, I really don't know what I was worried about ...
> 
> I'm having a girly dvd night, I got quavers and maltesers so I could have crisps and choccy, have been really good with food for the rest of the day and fancied a treat, so I'm gonna watch Bridget Jones' Diary (£4 in morrissons, bargain :thumbup: ) and have a nibble lol :D
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice night :hugs: and thank you all for listening to my worries yesterday, it's very much appreciated :thumbup:

Aww have a nice evening and enjoy that choccy! Mmmmmmmmmmmm.....xxx


----------



## Traskey

Wow, look at all the lovely fur babies.

Here are Boo and Charlie, who I got from the rescue centre 11 years ago. They still rule the roost, even though there are 2 dogs running around as well.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0158.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 7









DSCI0160.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lisa84

Wow u ladies are far to chatty it takes me ages to catch up lol

Awww loving the furbaby pics they are all soooo cute. I love my furbaby Milly. She is such a pampered pooch and gets babied all the time x

*Traskey* Sucks that your procedure had to be rescheduled. Hope all goes well when u finally have it done xx

*Tarkwa* Good luck with your appointment tomorrow xx

*Emmy* Im glad you could change classes and they must recognise how proactive u are being on your weight loss. There is nothing worse than losing your motivation and makin u do something u didnt want to will have no doubt have had a negative effect on you xx

*Zowiey* Dont be too down on yourself for comfort eating. I am a serious emotional eater. The slightest change and i want to eat the fridge. I usually follow bad weeks with a really good one so FX u can do the same xx

*Ebony* you little star!! That is a fab first week loss. U will be a skinny minnie in no time xx

:hi: to you all :) xx After last Wednesday weigh in i was really bad until Monday so 4 days of eating shit. I have been ubber good since Monday and took the dog for an hour and half walk and then did 20mins on the rowing machine so FX my damage limitations plan will have least have got me a maintain. 
I cabt wait until we set up the other Gym equipment :)

Did i read something about Acupunture in earlier posts? I have just started and im really hoping it makes a difference xxx


----------



## Traskey

Tarkwa ~ Good luck for tomorrow at the FS. Let us know how you get on.

Emmy ~ That's good about the exercise, this way you get the best of both worlds. Glad you have got your motivation back :) 

4Magpies ~ Welcome back, we missed you. Sorry to hear that the diet is going badly. Is there anything we can help with?

Lisa ~ I am thinking on accupuncture. Tell us how it went.

I shall be heading off to work after the HSG Thursday so I am really hoping that it doesn't hurt too much. I would have liked the rest of the day off but can't. I will keep my fingers x for increased chance of conception after the HSG. Thanks for that.


----------



## Traskey

Good morning ladies 

:hug:

Wishing you all a good day :) I've cut my calories down to 1,100 to 1,200 for the last couple of days in an attempt to shift this weight . I hate being hungry but the 36 points on WW (which I believe is about 1,440) just isn't doing anything at all. Desperate times call for desperate measures!


----------



## 4magpies

Traskey - I am just not in the "zone" at the mo.

Should have news that OH's sperm is good/bad today. Think then I will either get into we are most probably gonna have IVF and I need to go on a crazy diet or its okay and no IVF and my tubes are fixed fine and I just have to diet at will and lose weight for me. My mind is just in other places at the mo.

Gonna get back to going SW classes after my lap.

I have only put on 2lbs in a few weeks so its not terribly bad. Just needed a break from everything (including BnB and obesessing about TTC!!).

xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Lisa84 said:


> Wow u ladies are far to chatty it takes me ages to catch up lol
> 
> Awww loving the furbaby pics they are all soooo cute. I love my furbaby Milly. She is such a pampered pooch and gets babied all the time x
> 
> *Traskey* Sucks that your procedure had to be rescheduled. Hope all goes well when u finally have it done xx
> 
> *Tarkwa* Good luck with your appointment tomorrow xx
> 
> *Emmy* Im glad you could change classes and they must recognise how proactive u are being on your weight loss. There is nothing worse than losing your motivation and makin u do something u didnt want to will have no doubt have had a negative effect on you xx
> 
> *Zowiey* Dont be too down on yourself for comfort eating. I am a serious emotional eater. The slightest change and i want to eat the fridge. I usually follow bad weeks with a really good one so FX u can do the same xx
> 
> *Ebony* you little star!! That is a fab first week loss. U will be a skinny minnie in no time xx
> 
> :hi: to you all :) xx After last Wednesday weigh in i was really bad until Monday so 4 days of eating shit. I have been ubber good since Monday and took the dog for an hour and half walk and then did 20mins on the rowing machine so FX my damage limitations plan will have least have got me a maintain.
> I cabt wait until we set up the other Gym equipment :)
> 
> Did i read something about Acupunture in earlier posts? I have just started and im really hoping it makes a difference xxx

Good luck with the accupuncture. My friends mum does it and has said she'll do me sessions cheap if I need it so I'd be interested to see how you get on. x


----------



## ebony2010

Traskey said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Wishing you all a good day :) I've cut my calories down to 1,100 to 1,200 for the last couple of days in an attempt to shift this weight . I hate being hungry but the 36 points on WW (which I believe is about 1,440) just isn't doing anything at all. Desperate times call for desperate measures!

Good luck :thumbup: I hope it kick starts your weight loss. I hate it when weight loss slows down even when you're doing enough. :dohh:


----------



## ebony2010

Rang up and got my CD21 results today and they say my progesterone was 37 which is normal :shrug:

I really thought it would be low and show why my luteal phase is only 8 days. :dohh:

Does 37 sound normal?? :shrug:


----------



## 4magpies

I dunno what is "normal" honey. How long did it take to get your results? I had my CD21 test yesterday you see.

Have you tried vit B6 to lengthen your luteal phase?

xxx


----------



## ebony2010

4magpies said:


> I dunno what is "normal" honey. How long did it take to get your results? I had my CD21 test yesterday you see.
> 
> Have you tried vit B6 to lengthen your luteal phase?
> 
> xxx

No because I didn't want to mess up any results on my tests but I'm thinking of taking it next cycle whilst I wait for my 1st FS appointment. x


----------



## Tarkwa

My appt was at 9.30am and we were down to see the FS who was 'mean' to me. As soon as I heard that I was in tears. I was called tyo have my BMI calculated and I weighed in at 95kg, with a height of 172cm that equates to a BMI of 32.1, down from 32.6 on my last visit. We were escorted to the room by the nurse that looked after me after I saw the mean consultant back in Aug. She asked if I was ok and I burst into tears again and said I was upset because the FS/mean doctor upset me last time. Anyway, she said another doctor would see me first and he was lovely. He was so excited about my progesterone results - he showed me them and said it was great news. He did say the 'psychological' state I was in wasn't helping, but luckily he didn't say 'just relax' which was nice (otherwise I'm sure I would have thumped him!). I explained my last period was weird (he looked very excited at the thought I could be pregnant when I explained I'd done two tests and they were both negative) and that I hadn't taken clomid. I also told him that I skipped my last blood test because I had such a good feeling and didn't want to jinx it. He said the blood tests really have no effect of on conception or on the baby if pregnant (which I know, it was more the distress caused by the procedure itself causing the problems). Anyway, he's prescribed me three more months of clomid 50mg :happydance: and given me three more CD21 blood tests to do :growlmad:. No need to up the dose because it's defintely working. I completely forgot to ask him about metformin, but I'm determined to do this myself now without needing drugs (well, apart from the clomid!). I asked whether it would be worth doing another SA for DH and he agreed (his results last April/May weren't brilliant and he's been taking vits for a few weeks now so we'll do the test on my next cycle/when I have my next 'period').

DH asked about next steps and the doctor basically said IVF would be the best course of action (but is all dependent on the chief consultant making the decision - aaargh, that's the mean doctor!). As soon as my BMI is below 29/30 then we qualify and can do it straight away. That feels like a light at the end of the tunnel for me, but I hope we don't have to go down that route :cry:. My next appt is 4 months away on 29 June (~3 weeks after my 32nd birthday).

So, I'm going to try and work in kilos now (as that is what the hospital uses) and have updated my ticker starting from today. My current weight is 95kg which is BMI 32.1. To get to a BMI under 29 (28.7) I need to be 85kg, and to be under 30 (29.8) I need to be 88kg (I saw in one of my letters that I have misplaced that my BMI needs to be 29 or under for IVF).

Anyway, I'm back home now and have had a cup of tea, but feel drained; emotionally and physically from all the crying (I basically didn't stop whilst I was there which was 1 hour in total, plus the journey home and talking about it after) and the sneezing - don't know why, but when I've had a really good sob I can't stop sneezing afterwards! 

DH has said we will go to the gym every weekday now to get my BMI under 29. One day gym, the next day swimming, starting TONIGHT!! :happydance:. He wants to do it too as he weighs exactly the same as me :haha:, but his BMI is 29.2, which is great, but can be improved. He wants to have a smaller dinner like salad (with something else like crispy chicken) or soup with some bread which I think is very do'able provided we have a decent brekkie and good size lunch. We both know we exercise too little and eat too much naughty stuff :blush:.

I'm determinded to do this now and it helps that DH wants to help me even more now as he can see just how much this hurts. We're both hoping that we don't have to go down the IVF route (god knows what my emotions would be like then!) and that we get our light at the end of the tunnel sooner.

Just wanted to says for being here for me ladies; knowing I can talk with you and share my crazy feelings and experiences really helps.
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

My, my, don't we all have beautiful furbabies! *Emmy*, can't believe how many you have - it must cost a fortune in food and vet bills!

*Emmy*, so happy for you that you can ease yourself into the exercise program. No point in running before you can walk, and you will be running in no time at all with your motivation.

*Traskey *- Thursday will be fine, and hopefully the 'clearout' will make you more fertile. Keeping everything X'd for you chick. Sorry you have to go back to work - if I was working when I had my HyCoSy I would have been fine to go back into the office that day - just go armed with a thin sanny-pad (the NHS ones are like the old Dr Whites one - remember them?! At least they weren't the loopy ones - you know what I mean!). Good luck with lower calories - remember to try and up your exercise too to help you just that little bit more (even doing sit-ups at home should help).

*Ebony *- 37 does sound normal (but I'm no doctor). My last CD21 was 95 which really excited the FS today, so obviously the higher the better. I'm on clomid - are you too?

*4maggies*, GL for your CD21 results. I phoned the hospital for mine who said to speak to my GP to get the results who had to phone the hospital back and then call me back to let me know! I had left it a while after the test to find out so not sure how soon you can get them - maybe a week or so? I hope the break did you good hun and you get back into the zone soon chick - we're all here for you :hugs:. Well done for not piling on the lbs too - it can be hard when you're not in the right place. We're going to do another SA for DH - will do it next cycle though when I have my period/have a break from :sex: every other day!

*Lisa*, I'm wondering about acupuncture now to try and help me to relax - let us know how it went and if it was any good I might book myself an appt (or get a massage at the gym!). You made me :lol: when you said you wanted to eat the fridge!

Hi to everyone else - hope you're having a good day. *Lovie*, hope you're enjoying you holiday with your family and don't have any broken limbs!
xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Aww your doing so well so far and your new plan sounds good.

You will get there no problem.

Make sure you relax for the rest of today and chill out.

Your OH sounds lovely too, mine wouldnt go the gym with me at all but saying that he doesnt need to lose any weight.

Big hugs and roll on june!! (or a BFP if that comes first!)

xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Wow you ladies have been talking so much took me a while to catch up, so please don't take offense if I don't respond to some of you!

*Tarkwa* it's good sometimes to have a good cry, and it sounds like you have a definite plan now for what to do. :hugs: That's always good. Going to the gym with your DH sounds great, me and DH are both exercising and losing weight as well. I just do my dvds or use the cross trainer in the living room, and he does the exercise bike in the bedroom. :haha:

*Traskey* wow those really are low calories, I'm in awe. :thumbup: I don't even manage 1500 on a lot of days, let alone less! 

*ebony* I can't say on the number, because different labs can use different units/levels/something, but I can say that your progesterone level itself can be just fine at 7dpo, but your corpus luteum can start failing too early, causing progesterone levels to fall too soon -> too short a luteal phase, and possibly luteal phase defect. 8-9 days really isn't good. Mine is 11-12 and even that is a little shorter than I'd like, and I suspect that my progesterone levels start falling too soon (at about 8-10 dpo) on most cycles, even though I get af several days after that. I'd like a progesterone test done at 9dpo. I also had my gyn prescribe progesterone suppositories for me, took those 5 cycles and they did lengthen my LP, but no luck getting pregnant so I'm not taking them anymore. Had to do a hpt each month to confirm I wasn't pregnant, before spotting the prog for that cycle, and that just did my head in!

Besides, if you had the blood test at cd21, what day did you ovulate on? If you ovulated cd14 then that's fine, but otherwise it's not really ideal. It really annoys me that they do these tests wrong! It's not supposed to be cd21 but 7dpo, and for many women those are NOT the same thing. Grr. :growlmad:

*Lisa* I mentioned acupuncture at some point, maybe someone else did too? I have done acupunture in the past, and am doing a different type now (not TCM but classical acupuncture, apparently there's a difference). Haven't seen any dramatic changes, but studies have shown that acupuncture does increase blood flow to the uterus/pelvic area, which is a good thing! So I'm still giving it a go. 

As for me, nothing going on today, been a busy day at work. Today it's back to my exercising, and I think I'll need to follow Traskey's example and cut my calories down a little more if I can manage it. Will have to plan a little and see if I can do it!


----------



## Lisa84

*Traskey* Have you ever tried Slimming World. Just with you saying that the WW points allowance wasn't filling you SW might be better as it includes a lot of free foods that you can eat as much of as you like :)

*Tarkwa* I don't know yet if i am feeling any different as i have only had one full session so far. I'm going every week for one cycle so i'll let you know if it makes a difference. Although other than getting pregnant i'm not sure how i can measure whether it is making a difference. I definately feel more relaxed and it has helped with some of the Clomid side effects. I also had period pains when i went on Monday and she said she would work on getting rid of those too and the following day they disappeared :)
I dunno if it is gonna work i just want to feel like i have done everything i possibly can before we move onto IVF. I don't want to be looking back thinking 'If only we had tried Accupuncture'

I'm absolutely dreading weigh in tonight. I think i have made up for my shocking start to the week. FX for at least a maintain xxx


----------



## Traskey

4magpies said:


> Traskey - I am just not in the "zone" at the mo.
> 
> Should have news that OH's sperm is good/bad today. Think then I will either get into we are most probably gonna have IVF and I need to go on a crazy diet or its okay and no IVF and my tubes are fixed fine and I just have to diet at will and lose weight for me. My mind is just in other places at the mo.
> 
> Gonna get back to going SW classes after my lap.
> 
> I have only put on 2lbs in a few weeks so its not terribly bad. Just needed a break from everything (including BnB and obesessing about TTC!!).
> 
> xxx

Fingers X for the results. I hope they go how you want them to. 2lbs is not too bad considering you've been taking a break from everything. I probably would have gained a lot more than that! Sometimes a break is just what your body and your emotions need. LTTC is probably the hardest thing emotionally that I have ever been through.


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah, still not heard. Argh. C'mon results. Lol.

Yeah I can deal with 2lbs just need to make sure it stops now and dont carry on putting on.

I never thought it would be this hard and I would have so many problems. But hey ho thats life, what doesnt kill us makes us stronger.

We are gonna be a bunch of REALLY strong ladies. Lol.

xxx


----------



## Traskey

Oh wow, I AM old enough to remember Dr Whites and the ones with the loops on the end :haha:

Tarkwa ~ I am glad the hospital were sympathetic and let you see the other nicer doc. I've never understood why consultants have the worst bed side manner but they do. Must be no room left in their brains for compassion after all that intelligence they need for the job ;) No excuse though really. 

I have my scales set on kg all the time, as that's what the doc and hospital work in. Then I have to convert it for WW. I am glad DH is being very supportive too with diet and the gym. We alternate the same, one session gym and one session swimming and at the weekends we do both (as we have more time). Glad to hear that you have a plan now so that's good news. 

Lisa ~ thanks for the tip about SW. I am going to try a couple more weeks on WW and if we get no joy, swap! DH is doing it too and he isn't losing weight either on it, although I think he has lost cm.


----------



## cranberry987

Hi, wondered if I could join you ladies. Im 32 and ttc for 14 months now and have PCOS. Im on my first cycle of 100mg clomid this month, not holding out much hope for it tbh, but ofc I shall be devistated when AF comes, expecting to be preg.

I have lost 40lbs or so last year, and would like to lose a bit more for myself, but i still have a BMI of around 35 atm. I rly do need to do it with my husbands help tho, and he just says that Im moody enough on the Clomid, I would be psychotic dieting on Clomid. So Im just trying to make good choices and go to the gym regularly.

I fully plan on eating crazy healthy when I am preg and Im sure I will lose a bit doing that, so maybe giving birth weight wont be an issue (if I ever get bloody pregnant, aargh). I would love to have a water birth too, and I think they would want me to lose a bit first. 

I love SW btw, thats how I lost my weight last year, I also lost loads rly fast on it a few years ago, then I got gallstones because of the weightloss and put it all back on, seeming to be keeping it off this time tho.


----------



## Traskey

:hi: :howdy: Cranberry, welcome to the group!

We are all on different diets but we all have the same goal in mind. Lose weight. Some weeks we do well and others not so well but we all support each other and they are a great group of ladies. You have found a great place to hang out. 

Good luck with the Clomid this cycle and the exercise. I am lucky as DH wants to lose weight too so we try to keep each other on the straight and narrow (not always successfully lol). 

WELCOME :hug:


----------



## Lisa84

Hey cranberry :hi:

Will you be doing SW on the Clomid?

I have PCOS and i'm also on 100mg of Clomid. On my 4th round at the moment. 100mg got me ovulating so FX it can do the same for you xx


----------



## zowiey

Hello Cranberry! We would love to have you join us, we are all striving for the same goal, so everyone is really so supportive. Good luck with your weight loss!

4Magpies, good to see you back hunni, sorry your not feeling to great but I'm sure you will pick yourself up and get back on the weightloss, I would have gained an awful lot more than 2lbs if I had a break, so well done! :hugs:

Tarkwa, yay for more clomid! Lets hope that bfp is just around the corner! And its fab hubby is so supportive, my hubby is terrible, he eats like a horse and NEVER gains weight, makes me so mad! xxx

Hello to everyone else!
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

*Traskey* I hope cutting down points and calories starts shifting the weight for you :thumbup:

*4magpies* 2lb isn't bad considering you had a few weeks break :hugs: let us know how the results go hun, thinking of you

*ebony* I don't know anything about progesterone so I wouldn't know one way or another, but as 4magpies suggests, maybe b6 might be an idea for you to try hun and see if it lengthens your lp

*Tarkwa* am so pleased that they let you see someone else today :hugs: Your motivation is catching, I think I'll be copying you guys with the gym one night and then swimming the next. I like your food plan too and as you say it is completely do able :thumbup: The pics of the fur babies was only the cats and dogs, we have a guinea pig and rabbit too, but they never stay still for the camera :rofl:

*Strawberry* good idea on cutting down the calories too :thumbup:

*Lisa* good luck for weigh in tonight

*cranberry* :hi: welcome to the group :D these ladies are fabulous, very supportive and oh so lovely :thumbup: good luck with losing the last few lbs, 40lbs is fantastic :happydance:


----------



## zowiey

Ladies, this is completely of topic, but just wanted some advice!

We have our next fs appt on March 30th and providing my BMI is below 30 we will be being reffered to start treatment (can't get to excited I have no idea how long the waiting list is in my area!) So anyway we have been looking at holidays for the first week of April, as I doubt very much we would be starting anything in a week! So we have found some really cheap ones to Tunisia. £260, for a week all inclusive at a thomson 4T hotel & spa, and the hotel has its own private beach! BUT with everything that has been going on over there, would you go? I'm not too concerned, and would be happy having a week on the complex, but hubbys parents are a bit concerned. So, would you go or not?

Thanks! :flower:


----------



## Tarkwa

Looks like this thread FINALLY has its first BFP. Just seen Karla1 got her BFP today - huge congrats Karla!
Welcome Cranberry! :hi:
xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Not going to do SW as I dont think Ive got the support here that I would need to get over the first hurdle and i find that if I break the diet I instantly put on 5lbs (even if I havent eaten that weight in food ><), something to do with water retention. 

Anyway, just going to do my best, I doubt Ill lose much rly. The clomid made me MENTAL hungry from day 1 and its just about gone back to normal, the first evening I ate a chinese, whole melon, yogurt, still ravenous, then I realised what was going on and tried to control myself a bit. Hoping that doesnt happen again next month, was torture not being able to get rid of the hunger. Didnt put anything on tho which is a relief.

Zowiey, maybe check the foreign office recommendations for the area, some places are ok, I think even sharm el sheik was ok to go to when there were riots in egypt.

Heres to pasta n sauce and muller lites! hehe


----------



## Traskey

Zowiey, the Foreign Office have withdrawn the no travel advice so it's up to you now. Things seem fairly settled so I would probably go if you want to (unless there's another good deal somewhere else). Just check that should things escalate your travel agent/insurance will send you somewhere else. You don't want to miss out on a holiday.


----------



## EmmyReece

As for me I'm having yet another bad food day, we didn't have any lemons in this morning and I was so naughty this morning and had a mcmuffin and the bad choices just seem to have carried on :dohh: :blush: 

So what I've done is buy myself a notebook and I'm going to keep a food diary. I can't promise that I'm going to remember to write in it everyday, but I'm going to try my very best to keep it up to date.

The rest of this week and next week is manic for Mum so I can't get to the gym to join up, so I'm going to go the following week and get started so I can go swimming a few times a week too. I know it probably seems like I might be pushing myself too hard, but I'm going to be no good on the machines in the gym for a while so am only going to be able to take it really slow :rofl:


----------



## Traskey

Tarkwa said:


> Looks like this thread FINALLY has its first BFP. Just seen Karla1 got her BFP today - huge congrats Karla!
> xxx

OMG :wohoo: where is she so we can :hug: her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

Zowiey, I'd still go to be honest, as Traskey says it does seem more settled over there now. Tunisia is such a lovely place (I went about 6 years ago and had the most amazing time), if you do go, I really hope you have an amazing time :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

Tarkwa said:


> Looks like this thread FINALLY has its first BFP. Just seen Karla1 got her BFP today - huge congrats Karla!
> Welcome Cranberry! :hi:
> xxx

yayyyyyyyyyyyyy :happydance:


----------



## Tarkwa

zowiey said:


> Ladies, this is completely of topic, but just wanted some advice!
> 
> We have our next fs appt on March 30th and providing my BMI is below 30 we will be being reffered to start treatment (can't get to excited I have no idea how long the waiting list is in my area!) So anyway we have been looking at holidays for the first week of April, as I doubt very much we would be starting anything in a week! So we have found some really cheap ones to Tunisia. £260, for a week all inclusive at a thomson 4T hotel & spa, and the hotel has its own private beach! BUT with everything that has been going on over there, would you go? I'm not too concerned, and would be happy having a week on the complex, but hubbys parents are a bit concerned. So, would you go or not?
> 
> Thanks! :flower:

Hey sweetie, £260 is very cheap, probably because of all the problems recently. Now this is just my opinion, but I don't think I would go. I'd be very worried about travelling there (but I worry about EVERYTHING! A holiday is meant to be a break, but I worry we'll miss the flights, one of us will get ill etc...), although I don't really keep up to date with the news at all so it might be better now. DH and I went to Egypt for our honeymoon, and it was the same hotel/beach where the shark attack happened at the end of last year! I would not be going back there, though the chances of being eaten by a shark are slim, I wouldn't risk it. Only you can make the decision - what do travel agents say about travelling there? I don't want to put you off, I just thought you might like my honest opinion. :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Link for Karla
xxx


----------



## zowiey

Thanks ladies! I checked the fco website last night, and did some research, it seems Thomson are restarting flights over there in the next week, so things must have calmed to an extent. We're not really to concerned, we went to Mexico for our honeymoon and couldn't leave the resort, but it was just mils reaction that made us wonder if we were being silly! I know there probably is an increased risk of something happening but surely now a days that risk is there where ever you go? 

We just want a week together to get our heads around everything and hopefully will be the last holiday we take just the 2 of us! But when we looked at other resorts the cheapest we found was £380 self catering in Benidorm!

Thanks again ladies!
xxx


----------



## zowiey

Tarkwa, no you haven't put me off at all! And actually reading what you said has helped me ss what it is mil & fil are saying. Thankyou :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

What about Thomas Cook hun? Have you checked with them?


----------



## ebony2010

Tarkwa said:


> My appt was at 9.30am and we were down to see the FS who was 'mean' to me. As soon as I heard that I was in tears. I was called tyo have my BMI calculated and I weighed in at 95kg, with a height of 172cm that equates to a BMI of 32.1, down from 32.6 on my last visit. We were escorted to the room by the nurse that looked after me after I saw the mean consultant back in Aug. She asked if I was ok and I burst into tears again and said I was upset because the FS/mean doctor upset me last time. Anyway, she said another doctor would see me first and he was lovely. He was so excited about my progesterone results - he showed me them and said it was great news. He did say the 'psychological' state I was in wasn't helping, but luckily he didn't say 'just relax' which was nice (otherwise I'm sure I would have thumped him!). I explained my last period was weird (he looked very excited at the thought I could be pregnant when I explained I'd done two tests and they were both negative) and that I hadn't taken clomid. I also told him that I skipped my last blood test because I had such a good feeling and didn't want to jinx it. He said the blood tests really have no effect of on conception or on the baby if pregnant (which I know, it was more the distress caused by the procedure itself causing the problems). Anyway, he's prescribed me three more months of clomid 50mg :happydance: and given me three more CD21 blood tests to do :growlmad:. No need to up the dose because it's defintely working. I completely forgot to ask him about metformin, but I'm determined to do this myself now without needing drugs (well, apart from the clomid!). I asked whether it would be worth doing another SA for DH and he agreed (his results last April/May weren't brilliant and he's been taking vits for a few weeks now so we'll do the test on my next cycle/when I have my next 'period').
> 
> DH asked about next steps and the doctor basically said IVF would be the best course of action (but is all dependent on the chief consultant making the decision - aaargh, that's the mean doctor!). As soon as my BMI is below 29/30 then we qualify and can do it straight away. That feels like a light at the end of the tunnel for me, but I hope we don't have to go down that route :cry:. My next appt is 4 months away on 29 June (~3 weeks after my 32nd birthday).
> 
> So, I'm going to try and work in kilos now (as that is what the hospital uses) and have updated my ticker starting from today. My current weight is 95kg which is BMI 32.1. To get to a BMI under 29 (28.7) I need to be 85kg, and to be under 30 (29.8) I need to be 88kg (I saw in one of my letters that I have misplaced that my BMI needs to be 29 or under for IVF).
> 
> Anyway, I'm back home now and have had a cup of tea, but feel drained; emotionally and physically from all the crying (I basically didn't stop whilst I was there which was 1 hour in total, plus the journey home and talking about it after) and the sneezing - don't know why, but when I've had a really good sob I can't stop sneezing afterwards!
> 
> DH has said we will go to the gym every weekday now to get my BMI under 29. One day gym, the next day swimming, starting TONIGHT!! :happydance:. He wants to do it too as he weighs exactly the same as me :haha:, but his BMI is 29.2, which is great, but can be improved. He wants to have a smaller dinner like salad (with something else like crispy chicken) or soup with some bread which I think is very do'able provided we have a decent brekkie and good size lunch. We both know we exercise too little and eat too much naughty stuff :blush:.
> 
> I'm determinded to do this now and it helps that DH wants to help me even more now as he can see just how much this hurts. We're both hoping that we don't have to go down the IVF route (god knows what my emotions would be like then!) and that we get our light at the end of the tunnel sooner.
> 
> Just wanted to says for being here for me ladies; knowing I can talk with you and share my crazy feelings and experiences really helps.
> xxx

Wow! You sound so positive and motivated! I'm so glad you can see a light at the end of the tunnel and that DH is so on board! :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

Tarkwa said:


> My, my, don't we all have beautiful furbabies! *Emmy*, can't believe how many you have - it must cost a fortune in food and vet bills!
> 
> *Emmy*, so happy for you that you can ease yourself into the exercise program. No point in running before you can walk, and you will be running in no time at all with your motivation.
> 
> *Traskey *- Thursday will be fine, and hopefully the 'clearout' will make you more fertile. Keeping everything X'd for you chick. Sorry you have to go back to work - if I was working when I had my HyCoSy I would have been fine to go back into the office that day - just go armed with a thin sanny-pad (the NHS ones are like the old Dr Whites one - remember them?! At least they weren't the loopy ones - you know what I mean!). Good luck with lower calories - remember to try and up your exercise too to help you just that little bit more (even doing sit-ups at home should help).
> 
> *Ebony *- 37 does sound normal (but I'm no doctor). My last CD21 was 95 which really excited the FS today, so obviously the higher the better. I'm on clomid - are you too?
> 
> *4maggies*, GL for your CD21 results. I phoned the hospital for mine who said to speak to my GP to get the results who had to phone the hospital back and then call me back to let me know! I had left it a while after the test to find out so not sure how soon you can get them - maybe a week or so? I hope the break did you good hun and you get back into the zone soon chick - we're all here for you :hugs:. Well done for not piling on the lbs too - it can be hard when you're not in the right place. We're going to do another SA for DH - will do it next cycle though when I have my period/have a break from :sex: every other day!
> 
> *Lisa*, I'm wondering about acupuncture now to try and help me to relax - let us know how it went and if it was any good I might book myself an appt (or get a massage at the gym!). You made me :lol: when you said you wanted to eat the fridge!
> 
> Hi to everyone else - hope you're having a good day. *Lovie*, hope you're enjoying you holiday with your family and don't have any broken limbs!
> xxx

No i'm not on clomid. I'm just doing my first fertility tests with the doctor before my referral to the FS. x


----------



## ebony2010

StrawberryTTC said:


> Wow you ladies have been talking so much took me a while to catch up, so please don't take offense if I don't respond to some of you!
> 
> *Tarkwa* it's good sometimes to have a good cry, and it sounds like you have a definite plan now for what to do. :hugs: That's always good. Going to the gym with your DH sounds great, me and DH are both exercising and losing weight as well. I just do my dvds or use the cross trainer in the living room, and he does the exercise bike in the bedroom. :haha:
> 
> *Traskey* wow those really are low calories, I'm in awe. :thumbup: I don't even manage 1500 on a lot of days, let alone less!
> 
> *ebony* I can't say on the number, because different labs can use different units/levels/something, but I can say that your progesterone level itself can be just fine at 7dpo, but your corpus luteum can start failing too early, causing progesterone levels to fall too soon -> too short a luteal phase, and possibly luteal phase defect. 8-9 days really isn't good. Mine is 11-12 and even that is a little shorter than I'd like, and I suspect that my progesterone levels start falling too soon (at about 8-10 dpo) on most cycles, even though I get af several days after that. I'd like a progesterone test done at 9dpo. I also had my gyn prescribe progesterone suppositories for me, took those 5 cycles and they did lengthen my LP, but no luck getting pregnant so I'm not taking them anymore. Had to do a hpt each month to confirm I wasn't pregnant, before spotting the prog for that cycle, and that just did my head in!
> 
> Besides, if you had the blood test at cd21, what day did you ovulate on? If you ovulated cd14 then that's fine, but otherwise it's not really ideal. It really annoys me that they do these tests wrong! It's not supposed to be cd21 but 7dpo, and for many women those are NOT the same thing. Grr. :growlmad:
> 
> *Lisa* I mentioned acupuncture at some point, maybe someone else did too? I have done acupunture in the past, and am doing a different type now (not TCM but classical acupuncture, apparently there's a difference). Haven't seen any dramatic changes, but studies have shown that acupuncture does increase blood flow to the uterus/pelvic area, which is a good thing! So I'm still giving it a go.
> 
> As for me, nothing going on today, been a busy day at work. Today it's back to my exercising, and I think I'll need to follow Traskey's example and cut my calories down a little more if I can manage it. Will have to plan a little and see if I can do it!

Thanks. I ov'd CD18 but 7dpo was yesterday and the :witch: got me today. :dohh: I'll have to talk it through with my FS when we get referred.

I read something about the lining breaking down too soon. Oh its all so confusing! :wacko: lol

I'm going to try vitamn b complex for a month and see what that does while I was for my FS appointment. x


----------



## Tarkwa

ebony2010 said:


> No i'm not on clomid. I'm just doing my first fertility tests with the doctor before my referral to the FS. x

Fingers crossed you get some clomid, that might have been what helped me get a high level. I see your ticker says your BMI is 36, now I might be wrong about this (I hope I am), but I think your BMI needs to be 35 or under to be prescribed clomid. I've got everything X'd for you sweetie.
xxx


----------



## ebony2010

cranberry987 said:


> Hi, wondered if I could join you ladies. Im 32 and ttc for 14 months now and have PCOS. Im on my first cycle of 100mg clomid this month, not holding out much hope for it tbh, but ofc I shall be devistated when AF comes, expecting to be preg.
> 
> I have lost 40lbs or so last year, and would like to lose a bit more for myself, but i still have a BMI of around 35 atm. I rly do need to do it with my husbands help tho, and he just says that Im moody enough on the Clomid, I would be psychotic dieting on Clomid. So Im just trying to make good choices and go to the gym regularly.
> 
> I fully plan on eating crazy healthy when I am preg and Im sure I will lose a bit doing that, so maybe giving birth weight wont be an issue (if I ever get bloody pregnant, aargh). I would love to have a water birth too, and I think they would want me to lose a bit first.
> 
> I love SW btw, thats how I lost my weight last year, I also lost loads rly fast on it a few years ago, then I got gallstones because of the weightloss and put it all back on, seeming to be keeping it off this time tho.

Hi :wave:

Welcome to thread. I'm 32 too. :thumbup: I got gallstones when I lost 60lbs at ww. Ouch! lol x


----------



## ebony2010

EmmyReece said:


> As for me I'm having yet another bad food day, we didn't have any lemons in this morning and I was so naughty this morning and had a mcmuffin and the bad choices just seem to have carried on :dohh: :blush:
> 
> So what I've done is buy myself a notebook and I'm going to keep a food diary. I can't promise that I'm going to remember to write in it everyday, but I'm going to try my very best to keep it up to date.
> 
> The rest of this week and next week is manic for Mum so I can't get to the gym to join up, so I'm going to go the following week and get started so I can go swimming a few times a week too. I know it probably seems like I might be pushing myself too hard, but I'm going to be no good on the machines in the gym for a while so am only going to be able to take it really slow :rofl:

A food diary is a great idea. I like having everything written down so that I don't forget anything I've eaten then wonder why I havn't lost weight. Good luck with it. :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

Tarkwa said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> No i'm not on clomid. I'm just doing my first fertility tests with the doctor before my referral to the FS. x
> 
> Fingers crossed you get some clomid, that might have been what helped me get a high level. I see your ticker says your BMI is 36, now I might be wrong about this (I hope I am), but I think your BMI needs to be 35 or under to be prescribed clomid. I've got everything X'd for you sweetie.
> xxxClick to expand...

Thanks. Thats one of the reasons i'm trying to lose weight because I'd heard people say about being under 30 BMI for certain treatments and I want to be ready so that when I get to my FS appointment they can't send me away and say come back when you've lost weight. I think it will be a couple of months before my first fs appointment so I'm going to try as hard as I can to get nearer 30. x


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi: for everyone who's at gyms, I was wondering how much you pay per month? 

The uni gym works out as £37.55 a month, which is pretty much what I paid at LA Fitness when I was a member ... because I'm a non university member I have to pay an extra £10 membership, which is what's taken it up to £37.55. And it still works out cheaper than a membership at the leisure centre.

What does everyone think, will it be worth it?


----------



## Tarkwa

ebony2010 said:


> Thanks. I ov'd CD18 but 7dpo was yesterday and the :witch: got me today. :dohh: I'll have to talk it through with my FS when we get referred.
> 
> I read something about the lining breaking down too soon. Oh its all so confusing! :wacko: lol
> 
> I'm going to try vitamn b complex for a month and see what that does while I was for my FS appointment. x

I'm sorry the :witch: got you - booooo witch! Have you tried just taking multi-vits with folic acid? That should cover everything (looking at my vits - from Tesco, the ones for pregnancy :dohh: they have B6 and B12 at 500% and 600% of RDA respectively.

*Emmy*, defo sign up for the gym, but you must go at least every other day. DH and I pay £45/month for the gym at our local hotel (within walking distance) - DH battled hard to get it down that much last summer. It's very small, but has what we want (machines, pool, weights and a spa/treatment area. No jacuzzi though :().
xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Tarkwa said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks. I ov'd CD18 but 7dpo was yesterday and the :witch: got me today. :dohh: I'll have to talk it through with my FS when we get referred.
> 
> I read something about the lining breaking down too soon. Oh its all so confusing! :wacko: lol
> 
> I'm going to try vitamn b complex for a month and see what that does while I was for my FS appointment. x
> 
> I'm sorry the :witch: got you - booooo witch! Have you tried just taking multi-vits with folic acid? That should cover everything (looking at my vits - from Tesco, the ones for pregnancy :dohh: they have B6 and B12 at 500% and 600% of RDA respectively.
> 
> *Emmy*, defo sign up for the gym, but you must go at least every other day. DH and I pay £45/month for the gym at our local hotel (within walking distance) - DH battled hard to get it down that much last summer. It's very small, but has what we want (machines, pool, weights and a spa/treatment area. No jacuzzi though :().
> xxxClick to expand...

Yeah... I'm on pregnacare conception. :thumbup:


----------



## 4magpies

How can weight loss cause gall stones?

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Tarkwa said:


> *Emmy*, defo sign up for the gym, but you must go at least every other day. DH and I pay £45/month for the gym at our local hotel (within walking distance) - DH battled hard to get it down that much last summer. It's very small, but has what we want (machines, pool, weights and a spa/treatment area. No jacuzzi though :().
> xxx

:thumbup: thanks hun, once I've got next week over and done with I'll sign up with them :happydance:


----------



## cranberry987

Im 36 BMI and my NHS clinic wouldnt see me until I was under 35 BMI, I got under 35, ruined my Xmas by not eating or drinking, GP calls clinic, then they say I would have to be under 30 BMI to take Clomid, blood pressure blah blah etc, was heartbroken.

Saw the exact same Dr at private clinic 'Oh your weight is fine, heres some clomid', I then chilled out and went back to eating normally, put on a few but you always do when you first come off, water retention etc.

It did cost me £300 for the appt + ultrasound, but worth it tbh, couldnt face the idea of waiting any longer, any bit of food I ate would have been delaying having kids for me, not a healthy headspace to be in.


----------



## cranberry987

4magpies said:


> How can weight loss cause gall stones?
> 
> x

Not sure exactly, but its something to do with the fat you release from your cells from losing weight calcifies in your gall bladder because if you lose it too fast theres too much to process and go through your system normally.


----------



## ebony2010

4magpies said:


> How can weight loss cause gall stones?
> 
> x

No idea but its probably to do with fat maybe? :happydance: I just remember when I googled gallstones one of the reasons it can happen was rapid weight loss. x


----------



## ebony2010

cranberry987 said:


> Im 36 BMI and my NHS clinic wouldnt see me until I was under 35 BMI, I got under 35, ruined my Xmas by not eating or drinking, GP calls clinic, then they say I would have to be under 30 BMI to take Clomid, blood pressure blah blah etc, was heartbroken.
> 
> Saw the exact same Dr at private clinic 'Oh your weight is fine, heres some clomid', I then chilled out and went back to eating normally, put on a few but you always do when you first come off, water retention etc.
> 
> It did cost me £300 for the appt + ultrasound, but worth it tbh, couldnt face the idea of waiting any longer, any bit of food I ate would have been delaying having kids for me, not a healthy headspace to be in.

Thats terrible. :hugs: I'm definately going to try and get my weight down before I go to my first appointment. x


----------



## Traskey

cranberry987 said:


> Im 36 BMI and my NHS clinic wouldnt see me until I was under 35 BMI, I got under 35, ruined my Xmas by not eating or drinking, GP calls clinic, then they say I would have to be under 30 BMI to take Clomid, blood pressure blah blah etc, was heartbroken.
> 
> Saw the exact same Dr at private clinic 'Oh your weight is fine, heres some clomid', I then chilled out and went back to eating normally, put on a few but you always do when you first come off, water retention etc.
> 
> It did cost me £300 for the appt + ultrasound, but worth it tbh, couldnt face the idea of waiting any longer, any bit of food I ate would have been delaying having kids for me, not a healthy headspace to be in.

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR, the NHS makes me SO mad *bangs head* Does appear that there is one rule for the nhs and one for private, but we knew that already :cry:

I need to win the lottery in a hurry. I need this ivf, well actually ICSI which is even more expensive :cry:

I have to say though that mine will at least do all the tests for me with a BMI of 37. That's more than some will do. Just not the treatments. Nothing else in this house or car is allowed to break! We've had to get a new washing machine and dishwasher in the last 6 months.


----------



## Traskey

Emmy, we are with Esporta and it's £49, so your price sounds very good to me. We thought long and hard before signing up, as we could have put the money towards the ICSI but tbh if I don't lose the weight I won't get any treatment, private or nhs, so we decided to go for it!


----------



## Tarkwa

I guess it all depends which area you live in and which doctor you see - it's so random sometimes. My BMI is over 30 and they are happy to prescribe clomid. If we went private our local clinic is run by the same guy (the mean FS) - not sure if he will be as mean if we are paying him buckets of money!!! It is heartbreaking, isn't it (so much so that I've slobbed out all afternoon and had a sleep to try and get rid of headache caused by crying so much whe I should have been working from home!) - I completely understand. Sorry your xmas was ruined - it is hard around that time of year (and valentine's and birthdays...) but I managed to do ok (ate the same things, just slightly less than normal, and I don't drink very much so no problem there!). Sending you lots of :hugs: *cranberry*!
xxx


----------



## Lisa84

When i was first reffered my BMI was over 35 and was told i couldnt have Clomid until it was under 35. Luckily it was just over 35 so didnt take too long. 

I have heard that in some areas they require it to be under 30 and its all down to the PCT. It annoys me soo much that its such a postcode lottery its not fair. Like the IVF debate. In England we get one go on the NHS but in Scotland they get 3!! How the hell does that work?!!

Im hoping to get my BMI below 30 incase this doesnt work and we need IVF. I have 8lbs to go :) My overall goal is to get it to 25 so my weight actually be considered 'healthy'. Thats about 3 stone away tho :(

*Emmy* I pay 30 per month and its for the local leisure centres. U have the choice of 5 centres and use all the facilities there like the pool, gym, exercise classes and the sauna/steam room bits. It is a real bargain really! xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*cranberry* welcome! Sorry you've had such an awful time with the weight and clomid and all. That really sucks. I can understand the hospitals having BMI limits for stuff like IVF, since the statistics say that if your bmi is too high, the success rates are significantly lower. And as IVF is a very expensive and physically demanding process, you'd want the best chance possible. But that doesn't go for Clomid!

*ebony* sorry af got you. :hugs:

*Lisa* 8 lbs is nothing! You've done an amazing job, congrats. :flower:

I just got my new exercise dvds and did Davina McCall's 'Body buff' and it wasn't as hard as I was expecting. :shrug: Interesting to see how I do on the others. More on that in my journal, won't bore you all here! :haha:

Cd 10 here so starting to feel like I should be peeing on opks! :haha: Not doing that yet, as I don't have ewcm yet - well tiny tiny amounts of it mixed in with creamy, but I should get proper ewcm for a few days before ovulation at least. 

I think we might go the private route if we needed IVF or something, but we don't have a private clinic where we live! Closest one is 2.5 hours away so that's just not doable unless absolutely necessary at some point. I could get time off work, but DH would have a hard time doing that. 

Here even when you get IVF with the public health care system, you still have to pay for the meds yourself, and small amounts per each appointment/ultrasound so the total per IVF would still cost several hundres of euros, about 1000 for the first one I think. We'll have to see how we manage it if it comes to that. I know my parents would be happy to help financially, but I haven't told them we're ttc, and I'm not sure we'd want to tell them even then. Will have to see how this all goes, I guess. =) I'm just such a worrywart that I like to think about it all beforehand, so I don't get unpleasant surprises!


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: that means you're getting fitter then *Strawberry* :)

:hugs: it's better to prepare for unpleasant surprises because then anything good would be amazing (don't know if that makes sense or not lol)

I'm feeling sorry for myself tonight, when I was doing food I managed to slice my fingers open just underneath my fingernail ouchies :( And I was getting changed into pjs and I've discovered a lovely bruise on my right boob, and I have no idea how it happened :dohh:


----------



## Tarkwa

Well, I've been to the gym with DH. Only managed 30 mins on the machines as I feel so drained today. I had New Covent Garden chicken soup for dinner. A bit boring & bland so I jazzed it up with pepper and about 7 meditarranean croutons (they are fairly big croutons). Had a couple of slices of fresh bread with it too to actually fill me up. Leftovers for lunch tomorrow - perfect! Having strawberries for pudding. Going back for a swim tomorrow and feeling quite positive about it all right now (but this rollercoaster of emotions is gonna have a dip :growlmad:).
*Lisa*, 8lbs is soooooo do'able! Keep up the good work. I can't even begin to imagine what I would look like with a BMI of 25 - a skinny minnie me thinks! I tell myself I'm too tall (5'7 and 3/4" :haha: or 172cm) to have a BMI like that :haha:. Somehow I think the medical professionals would disagree :dohh:!
Am at work all day tomorrow which will take my mind off things - yippee!
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Tarkwa said:


> Well, I've been to the gym with DH. Only managed 30 mins on the machines as I feel so drained today. I had New Covent Garden chicken soup for dinner. A bit boring & bland so I jazzed it up with pepper and about 7 meditarranean croutons (they are fairly big croutons). Had a couple of slices of fresh bread with it too to actually fill me up. Leftovers for lunch tomorrow - perfect! Having strawberries for pudding. Going back for a swim tomorrow and feeling quite positive about it all right now (*but this rollercoaster of emotions is gonna have a dip* :growlmad:).

If and when it happens hun then we're all here for you :hugs:

I've not had soup for ages, have been dying to try the covent garden soup for ages, is it nice hun?


----------



## Tarkwa

Erm, not especially, but I don't think I'm a huge chicken soup fan. I need to try more exciting flavours I think!
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I tend to stick to tomato soup lol ... I'm not adventurous at all with new flavours :rofl:

Back on the wagon tomorrow for me, get things moving in the right direction once and for all. I've just noticed the uni swimming pool do aqua gym and aqua fit :happydance: I did it a few times in Cheshire and loved it, and with my brother's gf coming with me I think I'll have the motivation to keep at it :thumbup:

I don't think I'll ever be skinny, but my aim is that next year before we go to Turkey is to be able to buy my clothes from Matalan, New Look etc ... I'm getting bored with Evans and Simply Be etc :dohh:


----------



## Pinkee

I've been off my diet and lacking exercise this last two weeks but still managed to be down a pound, making it a total of 20 lb loss this year :D
I


----------



## ebony2010

Lisa84 said:


> When i was first reffered my BMI was over 35 and was told i couldnt have Clomid until it was under 35. Luckily it was just over 35 so didnt take too long.
> 
> I have heard that in some areas they require it to be under 30 and its all down to the PCT. It annoys me soo much that its such a postcode lottery its not fair. Like the IVF debate. In England we get one go on the NHS but in Scotland they get 3!! How the hell does that work?!!
> 
> Im hoping to get my BMI below 30 incase this doesnt work and we need IVF. I have 8lbs to go :) My overall goal is to get it to 25 so my weight actually be considered 'healthy'. Thats about 3 stone away tho :(
> 
> *Emmy* I pay 30 per month and its for the local leisure centres. U have the choice of 5 centres and use all the facilities there like the pool, gym, exercise classes and the sauna/steam room bits. It is a real bargain really! xxx

Wow! 8 lbs to get under 30BMI is not far away now. You must have lost alot of weight. I figured out today how much I need to lose to get under 30 and its 2 1/2 stone. :wacko: Well, no more slipping up for me. :haha:


----------



## Lisa84

Well done pinkee thats fab!!!

Im absolutely gutted!! I put on 2lbs! I was expectin a maintain or at most 1lb on but not 2 :(

O well back on it now for a good week. Hopefully it will catch up with me. Im goin out for a curry tomorrow and goin out Saturday so will prob drink loads so im goin to use my flexible syns wisely and make up for it on the other days. 

Bring it on!!!! xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Its 10lbs now ebony :( ive lost 18lbs so far but i cant be bothered changin my siggy xxx


----------



## Traskey

Tarkwa said:


> Erm, not especially, but I don't think I'm a huge chicken soup fan. I need to try more exciting flavours I think!
> xxx

DH had this for lunch and he wasn't very impressed either. Said it repeated on him all afternoon!

Well done to Pinkee, hugs for Lisa, you can do it Ebony and go for it Emmy!


----------



## ebony2010

Lisa84 said:


> Its 10lbs now ebony :( ive lost 18lbs so far but i cant be bothered changin my siggy xxx

10lbs still isn't that far away. :hugs: At 2lbs a week its only 5 weeks away. :happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

I need to lose 15lbs to get my bmi to under 30 this last stone is really a struggle.

x


----------



## ebony2010

4magpies said:


> I need to lose 15lbs to get my bmi to under 30 this last stone is really a struggle.
> 
> x

Have you tried changing your exercise or how many calories you have a day? x


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*Lisa* :hugs: Sorry about the gain. 10lbs is still very doable though! I know it's easy to say, as I struggle all the time too (last time I hopped on the scale this morning it said +3lbs despite limiting my calories and exercising!). Very bummed, but it MUST just be water weight, there's really no reason for an actual gain!

*4magpies *have you done WW or something to lose the weight you have till now?

I'm not managing to limit my calories further. Would you ladies that go on very low calories care to share what you eat? Like in a whole day, or even just lunch/dinner? I get so hungry before each meal, that I find it really hard to go below 1400 calories per day. Maybe if I quit exercising I could, but where's the sense in that? :shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

*Pinkee* well done on still losing hun :thumbup:

How is everyone else this morning? :hi:

I'm a happy girly today, so far so good food wise, I've had my lemon and water, ate lots of yummy grapes and had some low fat yoghurt. I'm not sure what I'm having for lunch but tonight is takeaway :dohh: But, I'll be having a grilled chicken kebab and salad (is that an ok choice as everyone else is having Doner kebab etc?)

I've withdrawn that £200 as it went into my account this morning :happydance: And then I should be able to withdraw another £50 on either saturday or monday :wohoo: We're going to get it booked when we go away for Chris' birthday so that we can sit down and chat about which hotel to choose without anyone else sticking their nose in :thumbup:

I'm going to get on the Wii again today ... I've got a target of 10 songs to get through before giving up :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

Just a quick one as I am on my iPhone in the hospital. Had the HSG and my tubes look fine. She said it has to go to a senior radiographer but to her eyes all looks ok. I promised not to hold her to it! One less thing to worry about. It's looking more and more like I have to get this weight shifted for ICSI.


----------



## EmmyReece

Traskey said:


> Just a quick one as I am on my iPhone in the hospital. Had the HSG and my tubes look fine. She said it has to go to a senior radiographer but to her eyes all looks ok. I promised not to hold her to it! One less thing to worry about. It's looking more and more like I have to get this weight shifted for ICSI.

:hugs: yay, so glad your tubes look fine ... 

Have you got a plan for the rest of the weight loss? 

Hope you have a good day hun xx


----------



## Lisa84

*Traskey* :happydance: So chuffed your tubes are ok. Great weight off your mind :)

*Strawberry* Are you sure you are not eating to little. This can have a negative effect as the body goes in to stavation mode xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*Traskey* that's great news! :thumbup: What is painful?

*Lisa* I wouldn't think so, because the weight loss has been pretty much the same (up and down) even when I ate more (like 1700-1800 calories). I just don't know what's going on. :nope:


----------



## ebony2010

StrawberryTTC said:


> *Lisa* :hugs: Sorry about the gain. 10lbs is still very doable though! I know it's easy to say, as I struggle all the time too (last time I hopped on the scale this morning it said +3lbs despite limiting my calories and exercising!). Very bummed, but it MUST just be water weight, there's really no reason for an actual gain!
> 
> *4magpies *have you done WW or something to lose the weight you have till now?
> 
> I'm not managing to limit my calories further. Would you ladies that go on very low calories care to share what you eat? Like in a whole day, or even just lunch/dinner? I get so hungry before each meal, that I find it really hard to go below 1400 calories per day. Maybe if I quit exercising I could, but where's the sense in that? :shrug:

The only trouble with going lower may slow your metabolism down. Have you thought about eating say 200 calories more a day for a week and then going back down again next week? Or trying a totally different exercise routine?

If you do want to lower your calories though I'd say eat more fruit and veg to bulk up your meals and drink more water. :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

EmmyReece said:


> *Pinkee* well done on still losing hun :thumbup:
> 
> How is everyone else this morning? :hi:
> 
> I'm a happy girly today, so far so good food wise, I've had my lemon and water, ate lots of yummy grapes and had some low fat yoghurt. I'm not sure what I'm having for lunch but tonight is takeaway :dohh: But, I'll be having a grilled chicken kebab and salad (is that an ok choice as everyone else is having Doner kebab etc?)
> 
> I've withdrawn that £200 as it went into my account this morning :happydance: And then I should be able to withdraw another £50 on either saturday or monday :wohoo: We're going to get it booked when we go away for Chris' birthday so that we can sit down and chat about which hotel to choose without anyone else sticking their nose in :thumbup:
> 
> I'm going to get on the Wii again today ... I've got a target of 10 songs to get through before giving up :thumbup:

:wohoo: You sound so positive and doing so well. x


----------



## ebony2010

Traskey said:


> Just a quick one as I am on my iPhone in the hospital. Had the HSG and my tubes look fine. She said it has to go to a senior radiographer but to her eyes all looks ok. I promised not to hold her to it! One less thing to worry about. It's looking more and more like I have to get this weight shifted for ICSI.

:wohoo: Yey for your tubes being ok. :happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

No I am just doing the same as always. Tempted to do cambridge just to shift this last bit TBH.

I did/do SW Strawberry.

I just been in a meeting with lunch, stuffed my face. Oh well. Lol. Just be good this weekend.

Traskey - FAB NEWS!!! glad your tubes are nice and clear.

x


----------



## NGRidley

I havent been around so much eek!!! I also havent been doing great with food. DH and I went out of town this last weekend too so we ate out most meals.

Good news is that I started OPKs this cycle and I got a positive OPK. Wasnt sure if it would work with my PCOS but it seems to have


----------



## NGRidley

Pinkee said:


> I've been off my diet and lacking exercise this last two weeks but still managed to be down a pound, making it a total of 20 lb loss this year :D
> I

awesome job!!! its nice when you are off track and still lose :)


----------



## ebony2010

4magpies said:


> No I am just doing the same as always. Tempted to do cambridge just to shift this last bit TBH.
> 
> I did/do SW Strawberry.
> 
> I just been in a meeting with lunch, stuffed my face. Oh well. Lol. Just be good this weekend.
> 
> Traskey - FAB NEWS!!! glad your tubes are nice and clear.
> 
> x

I'd maybe just try something different to give your metabolism a boost. Eat a bit more, exercise a bit more or different exercise and see if it gives you a kick start. :shrug: x


----------



## 4magpies

I'm gonna try and start walking more now its light out with the dog.

xx


----------



## ebony2010

4magpies said:


> I'm gonna try and start walking more now its light out with the dog.
> 
> xx

Great idea :thumbup: Hope it helps xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Id be careful with the Cambridge diet, it made me feel very ill when I did it for a week a while ago. You basically put your body into starvation mode. I would worry that something so extreme would knock things out of wack even worse and affect fertility. 

Weightloss can plateau sometimes, try going back to basics and think about what little habits have snuck in. Its hard when youve been dieting for a while but those small extras which were ok up to now might be the things holding you back.

GL!


----------



## 4magpies

I was just going to do it to rid the 15lbs then straight back to SW to maintain.

x


----------



## Traskey

BAD BAD buffet lunch at the team training day! Oh, so many nice things. I tried to be good but alas the temptation was too great :wacko: I had 3 of those quarter sandwiches, a quarter of a potato in a giant wedge, a mini pizza, a chicken goujon, a handful of salad and a mini cupcake. Hate to think how many points it was :blush: I think i'll just write today off and start the points again tomorrow. I can't even go for a swim to burn it off as TMI alert, you bleed after the HSG and are not allowed to use tampons. 

Strawberry ~ there's a sharp pain when they inject the dye but it wasn't that bad. Well not if you usually get bad period pain anyway. It doesn't last very long either. They turned the screen round so that I could watch it, was quite fascinating actually. 

4magpies ~ Did you get your op yet on your tubes or am I mixing you up with someone else?

Emmy ~ Did you make it through 10 songs on the wii today? Thinking of you. 

NG ~ Glad you got a positive opk :) That's fantastic!!


----------



## 4magpies

Traskey; my op is a week Tuesday so wish me luck!

x


----------



## Traskey

Oh, I do, I do!!!!!!!!!

:hug:

I didn't think you had had it yet, but it said the 8th of Feb on your ticker so I thought i'd muddled you up. Was sure it was you and you were waiting on DH SA too. 

Fingers X for a successful operation xx


----------



## 4magpies

OMG thats me being a ******! Changed it. Lol.

Really good news that your HSG is all clear hun. Really happy for you!!
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Traskey said:


> BAD BAD buffet lunch at the team training day! Oh, so many nice things. I tried to be good but alas the temptation was too great :wacko: I had 3 of those quarter sandwiches, a quarter of a potato in a giant wedge, a mini pizza, a chicken goujon, a handful of salad and a mini cupcake. Hate to think how many points it was :blush: I think i'll just write today off and start the points again tomorrow. I can't even go for a swim to burn it off as TMI alert, you bleed after the HSG and are not allowed to use tampons.
> 
> Strawberry ~ there's a sharp pain when they inject the dye but it wasn't that bad. Well not if you usually get bad period pain anyway. It doesn't last very long either. They turned the screen round so that I could watch it, was quite fascinating actually.
> 
> 4magpies ~ Did you get your op yet on your tubes or am I mixing you up with someone else?
> 
> Emmy ~ Did you make it through 10 songs on the wii today? Thinking of you.
> 
> NG ~ Glad you got a positive opk :) That's fantastic!!

Good idea to get back on it tomorrow hun :thumbup: I've had one of those days where I'm hungry ALL the time. So am going to try better food choices tomorrow. Sorry you can't go swimming tonight ... did they say how long you expect to bleed for?

I only managed 7 songs :blush: Will try again tomorrow :)


----------



## ebony2010

Traskey said:


> BAD BAD buffet lunch at the team training day! Oh, so many nice things. I tried to be good but alas the temptation was too great :wacko: I had 3 of those quarter sandwiches, a quarter of a potato in a giant wedge, a mini pizza, a chicken goujon, a handful of salad and a mini cupcake. Hate to think how many points it was :blush: I think i'll just write today off and start the points again tomorrow. I can't even go for a swim to burn it off as TMI alert, you bleed after the HSG and are not allowed to use tampons.
> 
> Strawberry ~ there's a sharp pain when they inject the dye but it wasn't that bad. Well not if you usually get bad period pain anyway. It doesn't last very long either. They turned the screen round so that I could watch it, was quite fascinating actually.
> 
> 4magpies ~ Did you get your op yet on your tubes or am I mixing you up with someone else?
> 
> Emmy ~ Did you make it through 10 songs on the wii today? Thinking of you.
> 
> NG ~ Glad you got a positive opk :) That's fantastic!!

Oh that doesn't sound too bad. It could have been alot worse. I think start again tomorrow and carry on. :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

EmmyReece said:


> Traskey said:
> 
> 
> BAD BAD buffet lunch at the team training day! Oh, so many nice things. I tried to be good but alas the temptation was too great :wacko: I had 3 of those quarter sandwiches, a quarter of a potato in a giant wedge, a mini pizza, a chicken goujon, a handful of salad and a mini cupcake. Hate to think how many points it was :blush: I think i'll just write today off and start the points again tomorrow. I can't even go for a swim to burn it off as TMI alert, you bleed after the HSG and are not allowed to use tampons.
> 
> Strawberry ~ there's a sharp pain when they inject the dye but it wasn't that bad. Well not if you usually get bad period pain anyway. It doesn't last very long either. They turned the screen round so that I could watch it, was quite fascinating actually.
> 
> 4magpies ~ Did you get your op yet on your tubes or am I mixing you up with someone else?
> 
> Emmy ~ Did you make it through 10 songs on the wii today? Thinking of you.
> 
> NG ~ Glad you got a positive opk :) That's fantastic!!
> 
> Good idea to get back on it tomorrow hun :thumbup: I've had one of those days where I'm hungry ALL the time. So am going to try better food choices tomorrow. Sorry you can't go swimming tonight ... did they say how long you expect to bleed for?
> 
> I only managed 7 songs :blush: Will try again tomorrow :)Click to expand...

7 is still great :thumbup: You might need too build up to 10. :shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah that's what I'm thinking ... 

I'm thinking I might try and make some time on Monday so that I can go and sign up to the gym and pool. I need to do more than 7 songs on the wii every day otherwise I'll never fit into the plane seat next year :dohh:


----------



## ebony2010

EmmyReece said:


> Yeah that's what I'm thinking ...
> 
> I'm thinking I might try and make some time on Monday so that I can go and sign up to the gym and pool. I need to do more than 7 songs on the wii every day otherwise I'll never fit into the plane seat next year :dohh:

Try this week doing 7, next week 8 and so on... it might be easier. :thumbup:

Well I'm sooooooooooooo hungry today with AF in full flow (pardon the pun :haha:) so its ww pizza for me tonight then loads of fruit to try and keep hunger at bay. 

After realising 30 BMI is 2 1/2 stone away I'm in a bit of a panic about making sure I don't screw up. I wish I had the energy to exercise all day like those people on biggest loser to move some serious poundage. :dohh:


----------



## Traskey

Emmy ~ 7 songs is more than you managed last time!! That's great :D Don't be so hard on yourself. It takes time to build up strength. I am trying to add 2 laps extra every time I go to the pool. I tried to add 6 one time and my arms felt like lead balloos and ached like you wouldn't believe :haha:


----------



## zowiey

Woohoo traskey! So glad everything looked good! :happydance:

4magpies, good to see you around. I'm kind of in the same position as you, I have 11lbs to loose before the end of March and I have lost all motivation.

We're off to the hospital tomorrow for hubbys SA, then having a day in Leicester. We booked the holiday so really looking forward to that! We're going to have a really naughty dinner tonight, then back on to the diet, but with no excuses! This weight HAS to go!
Xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Oooohhhh what flavour pizza have you got? I had the cheese and tomato one a couple of times and they were quite yummy :D

That's what makes me wonder sometimes about the biggest loser, the contestants exercise pretty much all day ... what happens when they go back to normal life? Are they still able to maintain their weight loss without exercising all day every day?


----------



## EmmyReece

zowiey said:


> Woohoo traskey! So glad everything looked good! :happydance:
> 
> 4magpies, good to see you around. I'm kind of in the same position as you, I have 11lbs to loose before the end of March and I have lost all motivation.
> 
> We're off to the hospital tomorrow for hubbys SA, then having a day in Leicester. We booked the holiday so really looking forward to that! We're going to have a really naughty dinner tonight, then back on to the diet, but with no excuses! This weight HAS to go!
> Xxx

Where did you decide on in the end hun? Good luck tomorrow, hope you have a nice day in Leicester too xx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

I'm having a bad day too, motivation is hard to come by when I realized that I've lost 4kg or about 9 lbs in two months, and that's NOT counting the added 3lbs the scales showed today. It's ridiculous how slowly it goes with all the effort I put into it. Add in the fact that it looks like one of my long term ttc buddies is pregnant... Everyone but one of my buddies has gotten pg, I'm the only one left behind. Feel so sad for myself I don't know what to do. I don't mean that I don't want them to be pregnant, but I feel so left out. :cry:

Sorry ladies, one of those days. Maybe my weight will start to go down, it's easier to feel better about it all if at least that part of my efforts goes like I want it to...


----------



## EmmyReece

Traskey what swim stroke do you do? Front crawl? Froggy style (can't remember what it's called lol)? I can only do froggy style because when I try front crawl, my swimming cossie slips down :dohh: 

How are you doing at building it up?


----------



## zowiey

Strawberry- :hugs: I'm sorry you've had a bad day. But think positively, you've lost 4kg, how much would you have gained if you hadn't been dieting. And it is all a loss, regardless of how much it is. Tomorrow is a new day, write today off as a emotional day, and start over tomorrow. I know how hard it is, but it will be worth it in the end! :hugs:
xxx

Emmy- we decided to go to Tunisia, we figured that if we just stay in the hotel complex we will be fine! Where abouts did you go? We're going Hammamet, it seems quite nice, but then it always does in the brochures!!
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

We actually went to Hammamet too ... which hotel are you going to? The beach is amazing, lovely soft sand and the water is crystal clear :D


----------



## zowiey

Oh really! We're going to Riu Palace Hammamet Marhaba. When did you go? We're trying to find out how warm it will be!


----------



## ebony2010

zowiey said:


> Woohoo traskey! So glad everything looked good! :happydance:
> 
> 4magpies, good to see you around. I'm kind of in the same position as you, I have 11lbs to loose before the end of March and I have lost all motivation.
> 
> We're off to the hospital tomorrow for hubbys SA, then having a day in Leicester. We booked the holiday so really looking forward to that! We're going to have a really naughty dinner tonight, then back on to the diet, but with no excuses! This weight HAS to go!
> Xxx

Good luck with the SA. :thumbup: My DH did his last week. 

Yey for the holiday too. :happydance: We want to go to the lake district again this year but its not looking very hopeful financially. :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

We were at Les Orangers Beach Resort :D

Not sure how warm it'll be in April ... but I bet it'll be warm, my aunty used to go for Xmas and she always came back with a tan from sitting out in the sun


----------



## Traskey

ebony2010 said:


> Well I'm sooooooooooooo hungry today with AF in full flow (pardon the pun :haha:) so its ww pizza for me tonight then loads of fruit to try and keep hunger at bay.
> 
> After realising 30 BMI is 2 1/2 stone away I'm in a bit of a panic about making sure I don't screw up. I wish I had the energy to exercise all day like those people on biggest loser to move some serious poundage. :dohh:

AF always makes me want to eat and eat.........so I admire your restraint.


----------



## ebony2010

StrawberryTTC said:


> I'm having a bad day too, motivation is hard to come by when I realized that I've lost 4kg or about 9 lbs in two months, and that's NOT counting the added 3lbs the scales showed today. It's ridiculous how slowly it goes with all the effort I put into it. Add in the fact that it looks like one of my long term ttc buddies is pregnant... Everyone but one of my buddies has gotten pg, I'm the only one left behind. Feel so sad for myself I don't know what to do. I don't mean that I don't want them to be pregnant, but I feel so left out. :cry:
> 
> Sorry ladies, one of those days. Maybe my weight will start to go down, it's easier to feel better about it all if at least that part of my efforts goes like I want it to...

I know exactly how you feel. Most of the people I class as friends on here are pregnant now and I'm happy for them too... really happy, but I feel left behind too. It doesn't seem fair does it? :cry:

It does seem very unfair about your weight loss. :nope: Are you eating your daily points and your weekly points? x


----------



## ebony2010

Traskey said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm sooooooooooooo hungry today with AF in full flow (pardon the pun :haha:) so its ww pizza for me tonight then loads of fruit to try and keep hunger at bay.
> 
> After realising 30 BMI is 2 1/2 stone away I'm in a bit of a panic about making sure I don't screw up. I wish I had the energy to exercise all day like those people on biggest loser to move some serious poundage. :dohh:
> 
> AF always makes me want to eat and eat.........so I admire your restraint.Click to expand...

Well it is CD2 so anything could happen. :wacko: I might keep myself in the house for a few days until it passes so I can't go out and buy chocolate. :haha: Its 6.20pm and I'm out of daily points. :dohh: I might have to dip into my weekly points if all fails. 

Why can't we be naturally skinny people who never have to think about diets? :brat:


----------



## Traskey

Strawberry :hugs: 4kg is better than 0kg, think of it that way. I try to think that when I sts every week as I was gaining weight. I don't know if it helps but I posted on the WW thread about my problems and the resounding answer seems to be that I am not eating enough! Interesting. So I am going to try their suggestion and see how it goes. 

Zowiey ~ Good luck for tomorrow with the SA. Spending a nice day together afterwards sounds like a good way to take your mind off it. DH is going for his second next week and hoping for an improvement. 

Emmy ~ I alternate between breast stroke and back stroke as breast isn't the best for bad backs. I try to add a length or two each time and take breaks every 2 or 4 if I need to. Just for a minute or two and then get going again. Did you sign up today?


----------



## ebony2010

Traskey said:


> Strawberry :hugs: 4kg is better than 0kg, think of it that way. I try to think that when I sts every week as I was gaining weight. I don't know if it helps but I posted on the WW thread about my problems and the resounding answer seems to be that I am not eating enough! Interesting. So I am going to try their suggestion and see how it goes.
> 
> Zowiey ~ Good luck for tomorrow with the SA. Spending a nice day together afterwards sounds like a good way to take your mind off it. DH is going for his second next week and hoping for an improvement.
> 
> Emmy ~ I alternate between breast stroke and back stroke as breast isn't the best for bad backs. I try to add a length or two each time and take breaks every 2 or 4 if I need to. Just for a minute or two and then get going again. Did you sign up today?

Ooooh that could be a problem. When I used to attend ww meetings thre was a man there that was on 30 something points (old point system) and he was only eating about 20 and some weeks he was gaining. If he did lose he gained it back the next week. So his wife told the leader who made him eat more and then the weight started falling off. 

Do you eat all your points? x


----------



## Tarkwa

Hello everyone!
Had a full day at work which was nice - kept my mind off things which really helps. Just been catching up on the mountain of posts, so apologies if I've missed anyone off!

*Traskey *:wohoo: that your tubes are clear - that is fantastic news!
*Zowiey*, yey for the holiday! Just make sure you get good insurance to cover everything. DH is studying at DMU. Are you doing your tests at LRI?
*Emmy*, it takes time to get your numbers up chick - running before you can walk and all that. 7 songs is great and building them up is the best thing to do. 
Strawberry sorry you're having a crappy day - write it off and start again tomorrow! 4kg/9lbs is great - slow and steady wins the race and that weight will be much easier to keep off than if you lost it in one week.
*4maggies*, love the new avatar piccie! Glad you are back on here again. Have everything X'd for you for a week on Tuesday. If you do do the Cambridge diet (or similar) then only do a few days max - you don't want to jeopardise your health/fertility because of it. Detoxing is good, but only short term, starvation mode is bad!
*Ebony*, the Biggest Loser is a great show, isn't it, but they have 24hr access to a gym, personal trainers and their food is controlled. They are all quite big to start so losing big numbers is easier, but towards the end the numbers do get smaller. They have got some serious adjusting to do when they go home - I would have thought the program would give them advice. Plus they've learnt a whole new way of life and have changed their habits so it would be easier for them to keep it off. It's hard being the last one of your group of friends that falls PG. I'm not in that boat myself, but I do feel left out. :hugs:
*Pinkee*, yay for 2lbs loss - keep it up girl, you know you can do it!
*Ridley*, long time no see, glad you are good and have got a +ve OPK. Just lots of :sex: for you now :winkwink:

Just a quick note about Karla1 - she retested today and got two BFNs. She thinks her test might have been faulty and wants to take a break. She has a thread in TTC click here to go to it.
Off to the gym again now - see you all later!
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Traskey said:


> Strawberry :hugs: 4kg is better than 0kg, think of it that way. I try to think that when I sts every week as I was gaining weight. I don't know if it helps but I posted on the WW thread about my problems and the resounding answer seems to be that I am not eating enough! Interesting. So I am going to try their suggestion and see how it goes.

*Strawberry, Traskey -* this is very true! My mum said I was being silly saying our bodies go into starvation mode and said it doesn't kick in straight away (well, maybe if you are in BMI 20-25????), but for us girlies it is very true! Please make sure you eat enough food to give you energy - not eating enough will make you feel sluggish and slow down your weight loss. I know you've heard this before, I just wanted to re-iterate what the others have said.
xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Tarkwa said:


> Hello everyone!
> Had a full day at work which was nice - kept my mind off things which really helps. Just been catching up on the mountain of posts, so apologies if I've missed anyone off!
> 
> *Traskey *:wohoo: that your tubes are clear - that is fantastic news!
> *Zowiey*, yey for the holiday! Just make sure you get good insurance to cover everything. DH is studying at DMU. Are you doing your tests at LRI?
> *Emmy*, it takes time to get your numbers up chick - running before you can walk and all that. 7 songs is great and building them up is the best thing to do.
> Strawberry sorry you're having a crappy day - write it off and start again tomorrow! 4kg/9lbs is great - slow and steady wins the race and that weight will be much easier to keep off than if you lost it in one week.
> *4maggies*, love the new avatar piccie! Glad you are back on here again. Have everything X'd for you for a week on Tuesday. If you do do the Cambridge diet (or similar) then only do a few days max - you don't want to jeopardise your health/fertility because of it. Detoxing is good, but only short term, starvation mode is bad!
> *Ebony*, the Biggest Loser is a great show, isn't it, but they have 24hr access to a gym, personal trainers and their food is controlled. They are all quite big to start so losing big numbers is easier, but towards the end the numbers do get smaller. They have got some serious adjusting to do when they go home - I would have thought the program would give them advice. Plus they've learnt a whole new way of life and have changed their habits so it would be easier for them to keep it off. It's hard being the last one of your group of friends that falls PG. I'm not in that boat myself, but I do feel left out. :hugs:
> *Pinkee*, yay for 2lbs loss - keep it up girl, you know you can do it!
> *Ridley*, long time no see, glad you are good and have got a +ve OPK. Just lots of :sex: for you now :winkwink:
> 
> Just a quick note about Karla1 - she retested today and got two BFNs. She thinks her test might have been faulty and wants to take a break. She has a thread in TTC click here to go to it.
> Off to the gym again now - see you all later!
> xxx

It is good but it must be hard to go home after that as they must be used to the routine and everything. They should use places like that for people who are struggling to lose weight as a last resort if they want surgery. It would save the NHS a fortune. :thumbup:


----------



## zowiey

Tarkwa said:


> *Zowiey*, yey for the holiday! Just make sure you get good insurance to cover everything. DH is studying at DMU. Are you doing your tests at LRI?

Wow! that must be a lot of traveling for your oh? 
Yep we are at LRI, I'm not to thrilled about it tbh, we wanted to go to Nottingham, they have much better success rates than LRI. But to be fair to them we haven't had to much of a wait so far. 
xx


----------



## 4magpies

They have cancelled my lap. I'm in tears. so fed up. they have put it back 2 weeks to 22nd march.


----------



## ebony2010

4magpies said:


> They have cancelled my lap. I'm in tears. so fed up. they have put it back 2 weeks to 22nd march.

Nooooo!!!!!! :hugs: Did they give you a reason? x


----------



## 4magpies

No just another generic letter. Puts my chance of a bfp another month back....

Xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

4magpies said:


> No just another generic letter. Puts my chance of a bfp another month back....
> 
> Xxx

Ah hun, that is soooo crap! Could you try calling them and saying that date/time is inconvenient? Ask if they have any appts before then that you can do, and if you can, say that you don't mind if it is last minute (i.e. a cancellation). Maybe even ask why they changed it for no apparent reason. I totally understand your frustration - FX'd for you chick. :hugs:
xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

hey ladies - just wanted to apologise for not being around so much atm - I feel like we've ground to a halt with ttc & can't do anything until I've lost this weight. I'll try & read back & be more supportive tomorrow xx


----------



## Traskey

Tarkwa said:


> Traskey said:
> 
> 
> Strawberry :hugs: 4kg is better than 0kg, think of it that way. I try to think that when I sts every week as I was gaining weight. I don't know if it helps but I posted on the WW thread about my problems and the resounding answer seems to be that I am not eating enough! Interesting. So I am going to try their suggestion and see how it goes.
> 
> *Strawberry, Traskey -* this is very true! My mum said I was being silly saying our bodies go into starvation mode and said it doesn't kick in straight away (well, maybe if you are in BMI 20-25????), but for us girlies it is very true! Please make sure you eat enough food to give you energy - not eating enough will make you feel sluggish and slow down your weight loss. I know you've heard this before, I just wanted to re-iterate what the others have said.
> xxxClick to expand...

Thanks Tarkwa. I've been told to eat my weekly and daily points if I want to lose. Seems like a lot of food to me but I am absolutely going to give it a go. I never need an excuse to eat more food, just thought it would just be like I was before the diet and then I was gaining weight. More yummies for me :)

I feel so bad for Karla, her test looked positive to me. Will go and leave her a message. 

Twinkle ~ welcome back! Keep going with the weight loss. There is nothing more we can do either apart from lose weight so all our efforts are going into the gym and the diet. 

4magpies ~ I am so sorry that they have moved your date :( That seems rather unfair, i'd give them a call, just incase.


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Thanks ladies for your support and advice. Maybe I'll try eating a little more as well, since that is the easiest thing to try. It would be much harder to cut my calories down even more, so I'll try that only if I absolutely have to. It just seems so unfair that my weight doesn't go down with all the effort I put into it!

But you're all right, 4kg is a loss, and it's definitely better than gaining! It just makes me panicky to lose it so slowly, as I know I need to get to a better BMI to have any hope of getting any treatment, which by now I'm pretty sure we will be needing. But I don't need to tell you that, you all know the feeling too. 

*4magpies* sorry they postponed your lap. :hugs: It's so unfair they can do it just like that, without giving you a reason or warning or anything! 

*twinkle* it's good to focus on something other than ttc for a while. I feel like I can't do anything about that either, besides losing weight, so concentrating on that! 

On a more positive note - though I had a crappy day yesterday and felt so sad, I did good on my eating none the less, around 1550 calories. For once I didn't stuff my face when feeling bad! :happydance:


----------



## Tarkwa

Morning ladies :hi:
Feeling both good and bad today. Good because I went to the gym and swam 50 lengths (pool is 17/18m long only) which equals 850m last night and our plan of :sex: EOD is working a treat :winkwink:! Bad because I think DH might be up at uni when I O and also because I'm am seriously constipated! :haha: I've never felt so uncomfortable before as I desperately need to go and I know it's there (sorry if TMI!). I'm not in the office today so that helps - will pop out to the local chemist and ask for some laxatives or something as I feel really sluggish.

Welcome back *Twinkle*, we missed you. We all know how you feel chick. :hugs:
*Strawberry & Traskey* - GL with the extra calories!
See you later!
xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I have just put a massive negative rant on my journal if anyone wishes to read.

Dont want to bring all the PMA down in here.

I am gonna try and be good today diet wise. I comfort ate last night, peanut mnm's, pork scratchings and half a packet of choc biscuits and some full fat milk. Oh well.

Got on the scales this morning and still only 2lbs over what I was so not put any on. Lol.

xx


----------



## 4magpies

Tarkwa - I used to swear by sennakot as its all natural and it really helps, I was bad when I first started SW as the diet change upset my insides.

xxx


----------



## imogenwanted

Hi ladies thinking about you lots just feel abit like it is never going to happen so, need to lose weight but keep eating cake!!!! 

I need to get a grip some how 

but wanted to sat hi xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Hi *imogen*! I love baking and have just bought a cupcake recipe book so finding that really hard - I could never live without cake (is my BIL's birthday at the weekend so I'm gonna have some, but keep the slice small - I'd rather have a small amount of something delicious than a large amount of something horrible - quality over quantity).

Thanks *4maggies*, I'll pop out to get some, but I might need something that will give me a quick fix :haha:. Made it quite difficult to bonk last night as I felt so uncomfortable and would rather not have that again!
xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Traskey said:


> Tarkwa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traskey said:
> 
> 
> Strawberry :hugs: 4kg is better than 0kg, think of it that way. I try to think that when I sts every week as I was gaining weight. I don't know if it helps but I posted on the WW thread about my problems and the resounding answer seems to be that I am not eating enough! Interesting. So I am going to try their suggestion and see how it goes.
> 
> *Strawberry, Traskey -* this is very true! My mum said I was being silly saying our bodies go into starvation mode and said it doesn't kick in straight away (well, maybe if you are in BMI 20-25????), but for us girlies it is very true! Please make sure you eat enough food to give you energy - not eating enough will make you feel sluggish and slow down your weight loss. I know you've heard this before, I just wanted to re-iterate what the others have said.
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Tarkwa. I've been told to eat my weekly and daily points if I want to lose. Seems like a lot of food to me but I am absolutely going to give it a go. I never need an excuse to eat more food, just thought it would just be like I was before the diet and then I was gaining weight. More yummies for me :)
> 
> I feel so bad for Karla, her test looked positive to me. Will go and leave her a message.
> 
> Twinkle ~ welcome back! Keep going with the weight loss. There is nothing more we can do either apart from lose weight so all our efforts are going into the gym and the diet.
> 
> 4magpies ~ I am so sorry that they have moved your date :( That seems rather unfair, i'd give them a call, just incase.Click to expand...

If you eat the daily & weekly points it adds up to about the same calories a day as the old point system so it is definately the right amount to lose weight. I wish they hadn't done the daily & weekly split. :dohh:


----------



## ebony2010

Tarkwa said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> No just another generic letter. Puts my chance of a bfp another month back....
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Ah hun, that is soooo crap! Could you try calling them and saying that date/time is inconvenient? Ask if they have any appts before then that you can do, and if you can, say that you don't mind if it is last minute (i.e. a cancellation). Maybe even ask why they changed it for no apparent reason. I totally understand your frustration - FX'd for you chick. :hugs:
> xxxClick to expand...

I agree. Thats awful. Get some answers. :gun:


----------



## ebony2010

Tarkwa said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> Feeling both good and bad today. Good because I went to the gym and swam 50 lengths (pool is 17/18m long only) which equals 850m last night and our plan of :sex: EOD is working a treat :winkwink:! Bad because I think DH might be up at uni when I O and also because I'm am seriously constipated! :haha: I've never felt so uncomfortable before as I desperately need to go and I know it's there (sorry if TMI!). I'm not in the office today so that helps - will pop out to the local chemist and ask for some laxatives or something as I feel really sluggish.
> 
> Welcome back *Twinkle*, we missed you. We all know how you feel chick. :hugs:
> *Strawberry & Traskey* - GL with the extra calories!
> See you later!
> xxx

50 lengths is great :happydance: Well done :thumbup:

Good luck with catching that eggy too. x


----------



## 4magpies

We just got SA results....!

Count; Fine
Motility; Fine
Morphology; A little below average but fine!!

So happy.

Cheered me up to no end.

xx


----------



## ebony2010

4magpies said:


> I have just put a massive negative rant on my journal if anyone wishes to read.
> 
> Dont want to bring all the PMA down in here.
> 
> I am gonna try and be good today diet wise. I comfort ate last night, peanut mnm's, pork scratchings and half a packet of choc biscuits and some full fat milk. Oh well.
> 
> Got on the scales this morning and still only 2lbs over what I was so not put any on. Lol.
> 
> xx

Lots of big :hugs: I think you deserved a bit of comfort eating last night and the extra food might give your metabolism a kick too. xxx


----------



## Traskey

Tarkwa ~ well done on 50 laps already today! I have the day off today so we are going swimming later as DH is taking me out to lunch. I hope dtd every other day works this time. 

Imogen ~ I'm sorry that you're not feeling the diet :( I think we all go through phases like that. Hang in there. 

4Magpies ~ Wahoooooooooo, that's great news!! Hopefully then, once they fix your tube you should be good to go :D


----------



## 4magpies

Hopefully and hopefully my bloods come back okay!

x


----------



## zowiey

Morning ladies! 4magpies, I'm sorry they delayed your surgery, it's so rubbish, I know it's no consolation but at least you have another date. Good news about the SA tho! :hugs:

Tarkwa- go you!! I've only managed to get myself showered and dressed so far! Hoping to do lots of walking today shopping! It's my birthday on Tuesday so I'm hoping hubby will treat me! :wink: well I can hope!

I'm feeling really nervous about this SA. I don't know why, because even if it comes back perfect we obv are still going to need treatment, 2 1/2 years later and it still hasn't happened! I don't know, just feel so sick.

Xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Have you had a SA done before Zo?

Why do you think its gonna be bad?

I was convinced OH's was gonna be bad, and look at it. Lol.

xxx


----------



## Traskey

Yay for shopping Zowiey! Hopefully DH will treat you for your birthday. It's mine today. I have everything crossed that your SA comes back ok :hugs: Waiting for tests is the worst :(

One of the ladies said about this in the over 35s thread and I thought I would share it with you. 

We also recommend you find or create an infertility support group. A recent Harvard study showed that women who participated in an infertility support group had a 25% increase in their success rate over women who just got the usual infertility clinic care. 

I think this surely classifies as a support group and I wanted to thank you all for being here and sharing through the good times and the bad.

:hug:


----------



## Lisa84

*Happy Birthday Traskey xxx*

Magpies - It sucks your surgery was delayed hun. When i was first told i needed one there wasn't a date for 4 months but while i was in the office booking it someone rang in and cacelled so i got an earlier one. Phew!! Hope all goes well when it finally happens xxx

I had the same feeling before DH SA last week zowiey. I was papping it coz with my PCOS we really didn't need poor sperm too. His came back fine. His count was 24 million and 80% were swimming successfully. 

Ooft ladies i went out for a Curry last night with work and ate LOADS!!! I'm still full this morning lol
I am going to be good for the rest of the week to make up for it but i definately think i used all my syns for the week last night lol
*Happy Friday everyone!*


----------



## twinkle1975

Yay Tarkwa & 4magpies, big hugs to Zowiey & Imogen, hey to everyone else! Traskey I'm glad we've got this support group too. 
I've just been to my first lot of organised exercise for years - a class called The Down Size Way - you warm up & cool down together & then move round a circuit of exercises for a minute each - all to cheesy music. It was great I actually really enjoyed it but now I've got wobbly legs!


----------



## twinkle1975

Ooo Ooo - Happy Birthday Traskey!!! :cake:


----------



## ebony2010

Happy Birthday Traskey :cake:


----------



## Tarkwa

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRASKEY!!!* 
I hope you enjoy today - sorry for not realising earlier! :cake:

Have been out and got some senna tablets (Sainsbury's own, less than half the price of Senokot, but exactly the same) and have taken them already (the pharmacist said because it was severe to get going straight away so I would be clear tonight). Have just had 3 prunes too...hmmmmm, not the nicest things, are they?! :sick: But I will do anything to sort this out; I'm so uncomfortable it's unreal. I'm not even the slightest bit hungry which is a really weird feeling (had no breakfast). I've seen constipation is a symptom of early PG (remember, two BFNs) so I will make sure that when I do get my BFP I eat lots of fibre and pruney type things :haha:.
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

zowiey said:


> Tarkwa- go you!! I've only managed to get myself showered and dressed so far! Hoping to do lots of walking today shopping! It's my birthday on Tuesday so I'm hoping hubby will treat me! :wink: well I can hope!
> 
> I'm feeling really nervous about this SA. I don't know why, because even if it comes back perfect we obv are still going to need treatment, 2 1/2 years later and it still hasn't happened! I don't know, just feel so sick.
> 
> Xxxx

I was still in my PJs at 11am too! Once I had showered though I felt tons better. I've just been and done the weekly shop so did a bit of walking there. I'll give the gym a miss today (unless my bowel decides to stop playing silly beggars!). Was very chuffed I did all those lengths in 30 minutes! :happydance:

DH does have quite a journey, but it's every third weekend roughly, so not toooooo bad. We actually met in Leicester as we were both at uni together. I lived right by the prison in my first year(!) and then in the town centre (next to the campus where they have built the new building) for years 2 and 3. Met DH at beginning of final year and have been together since. I worked at Clarks by the clock tower and in Rackhams whilst I was there.

I know what you mean about DH SA. Mine is taking another one (when I have my next period - to give his Wellman Conception a little longer to kick in and time it right for bonking). I have everything X'd for you chick - did he have not so great results before? Mine did but no-one seemed overly concerned :shrug:.
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi: ladies

*twinkle* welcome back hun :hugs: 

*Tarkwa* well done on increasing the lengths hun. Hope your oh isn't away while you :hugs:

*imgoen* I'm exactly the same hun, I have no willpower whatsoever at the moment ... I need a kick up the backside otherwise I'm going to end up putting all my weight back on :hugs: you can do it hun, we're all here for you

*4magpies* sorry the hospital changed your date, but brill news about the SA results :happydance:

*Lisa* a curry sounds like a well deserved treat hun, are you going to be extra good with your syns for the rest of the week?

*Traskey* happy birthday hun, hope you're having a lovely day and being spoilt rotten :hugs:


Things here are crazy, Mum is quite ill and taking it out on me and Chris (being nice as pie with my brother and his gf though) and I've just about had enough, I keep having to go for walks to get out of the way before I say something stupid :grr:

I have no will power whatsoever at the moment and keep making really bad choices and I don't know how to get back on track :cry:


----------



## ebony2010

EmmyReece said:


> :hi: ladies
> 
> *twinkle* welcome back hun :hugs:
> 
> *Tarkwa* well done on increasing the lengths hun. Hope your oh isn't away while you :hugs:
> 
> *imgoen* I'm exactly the same hun, I have no willpower whatsoever at the moment ... I need a kick up the backside otherwise I'm going to end up putting all my weight back on :hugs: you can do it hun, we're all here for you
> 
> *4magpies* sorry the hospital changed your date, but brill news about the SA results :happydance:
> 
> *Lisa* a curry sounds like a well deserved treat hun, are you going to be extra good with your syns for the rest of the week?
> 
> *Traskey* happy birthday hun, hope you're having a lovely day and being spoilt rotten :hugs:
> 
> 
> Things here are crazy, Mum is quite ill and taking it out on me and Chris (being nice as pie with my brother and his gf though) and I've just about had enough, I keep having to go for walks to get out of the way before I say something stupid :grr:
> 
> I have no will power whatsoever at the moment and keep making really bad choices and I don't know how to get back on track :cry:

Awww Emmy. :hugs:

Thats an awful situation to be in especially when you are dieting. In stressful situations I eat. :growlmad: You do right going for walks to get yourself out of there. Hold on in there... x


----------



## EmmyReece

I try and make good choices, and sometimes I can do it, but other times my will power is useless ... it's like, just now I was hungry so I ate some fresh pineapple, but when mum was whinging earlier I went straight for the bread products :dohh:

I'm hoping that joining the other gym on Monday will help me to get my motivation back on track [-o&lt;


----------



## ebony2010

EmmyReece said:


> I try and make good choices, and sometimes I can do it, but other times my will power is useless ... it's like, just now I was hungry so I ate some fresh pineapple, but when mum was whinging earlier I went straight for the bread products :dohh:
> 
> I'm hoping that joining the other gym on Monday will help me to get my motivation back on track [-o&lt;

Well don't be too hard on yourself. Everyone makes bad food choices under stress. :hugs:


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Happy birthday *Traskey*! :dance: 

Congrats on good SA results, I'm sorry but I forgot who that was - you ladies are so chatty! :D 

I'm convinced my DH will have bad SA results, and so is he. I'm so hoping that that won't be true, as he would take it very hard, and isn't as keen on seeing drs etc so it might make it difficult to go forward with it all. It would be so much easier if it was me that had something wrong with them! 

Feeling a tiny bit better today, still not great. But eating okay, yesterday skipped exercise again as the knee was still sore. Today I shoud do something, feeling lazy but I think I'll manage at least some time on the crosstrainer. 

It's Friday, ladies, how great is that! :happydance:


----------



## zowiey

:hugs: Emmy, sorry your having a hard time, and I'm sorry to hear your mum isn't well, maybe it's just a case of hurting the ones closest to you? I hope you manage to sort things. xx

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Traskey! Woooooo! Many happy returns, and I hope you are having a fantastic day! xxxx

4magpies & Tarkwa, this is our second SA, we found out after the first that hubby has a low count, morphology and motility, and also has very viscous semen, so the good ones he has can't swim anywhere. We know that this is still an issue, becasue *TMI* after we have "finished" lovings the semen doesn't liquify like it should, and even if I put my legs in the air for an hour, as soon as I stand up it comes out in clumps! Told you it was TMI! :haha:

So even if the count, morph etc has increased I would be very surprised if it came back as "normal". 

Oh well, at least if we have a baby, they can't ever say they weren't wanted. And If we have to go private, I might keep the receipts for future reference! Just think of the emotional blackmail! "I didn't spend the best part of £10,000 for you to leave your clothes everywhere!!" :haha: Actually that sounds quite mean, I think I may have found the reason we can't seem to get pregnant, I'll be an evil mother!


----------



## Lisa84

Mean but funny Zo :rofl:

sorry u are havin a shitty day Emmy. Its understandable to makin dieting an afterthought when u have so many other things to think about and yup im gonna try and be super good now for the rest of the week. I WILL get that 2lb off :) xxx


----------



## Traskey

Emmy ~ I am sorry that your mum is being awkward! My mum used to get the same when I was doing a lot for her (she's in a wheelchair) so I think sometimes it's just anger/frustration and we are the closest to them. She would be nice as pie when other people came in! I hope she takes it easy on you soon (and Chris). Giant huggles xx

Zowiey ~ I didn't realise that you had a "not so good" SA before. Fingers X you get a better one this time. Will they offer you ICSI if it's needed? You are close to that BMI of 30, keep going. You are not an evil mother, we'd all say the same thing :haha:

Strawberry ~ Sorry that you are still sore and having an off day. Hope you pick up tomorrow and have less pain.

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes We went to the gym for a swim, I managed 14 laps this time :happydance:. Then we went to town and DH bought me some gold earrings and a book for my birthday (and a little birthday cake so we don't go too far off the rails). I had a yummy Subway roll for lunch (against the rules but I don't care today) and we are having a Chinese for dinner (the least fattening of the take outs). Today is my day of not counting points and I shall be back on the wagon tomorrow. I figured I deserve it today, as I have rather mixed feelings about turning 39, can you hear the clock SCREECHING!!!!!!!!!!).

Hugs and love to you all, Tracey x


----------



## Lisa84

Traskey my mum was 41 when she had me and had been trying for 10 years. U have got a few years in you yet hunnneeee xxx


----------



## ebony2010

zowiey said:


> :hugs: Emmy, sorry your having a hard time, and I'm sorry to hear your mum isn't well, maybe it's just a case of hurting the ones closest to you? I hope you manage to sort things. xx
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Traskey! Woooooo! Many happy returns, and I hope you are having a fantastic day! xxxx
> 
> 4magpies & Tarkwa, this is our second SA, we found out after the first that hubby has a low count, morphology and motility, and also has very viscous semen, so the good ones he has can't swim anywhere. We know that this is still an issue, becasue *TMI* after we have "finished" lovings the semen doesn't liquify like it should, and even if I put my legs in the air for an hour, as soon as I stand up it comes out in clumps! Told you it was TMI! :haha:
> 
> So even if the count, morph etc has increased I would be very surprised if it came back as "normal".
> 
> Oh well, at least if we have a baby, they can't ever say they weren't wanted. And If we have to go private, I might keep the receipts for future reference! Just think of the emotional blackmail! "I didn't spend the best part of £10,000 for you to leave your clothes everywhere!!" :haha: Actually that sounds quite mean, I think I may have found the reason we can't seem to get pregnant, I'll be an evil mother!

Thats sooo funny :rofl:


----------



## ebony2010

Traskey said:


> Emmy ~ I am sorry that your mum is being awkward! My mum used to get the same when I was doing a lot for her (she's in a wheelchair) so I think sometimes it's just anger/frustration and we are the closest to them. She would be nice as pie when other people came in! I hope she takes it easy on you soon (and Chris). Giant huggles xx
> 
> Zowiey ~ I didn't realise that you had a "not so good" SA before. Fingers X you get a better one this time. Will they offer you ICSI if it's needed? You are close to that BMI of 30, keep going. You are not an evil mother, we'd all say the same thing :haha:
> 
> Strawberry ~ Sorry that you are still sore and having an off day. Hope you pick up tomorrow and have less pain.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes We went to the gym for a swim, I managed 14 laps this time :happydance:. Then we went to town and DH bought me some gold earrings and a book for my birthday (and a little birthday cake so we don't go too far off the rails). I had a yummy Subway roll for lunch (against the rules but I don't care today) and we are having a Chinese for dinner (the least fattening of the take outs). Today is my day of not counting points and I shall be back on the wagon tomorrow. I figured I deserve it today, as I have rather mixed feelings about turning 39, can you hear the clock SCREECHING!!!!!!!!!!).
> 
> Hugs and love to you all, Tracey x

Yey for 14 laps and the fab birthday! :happydance:

Enjoy the birthday food. It might give your metabolism a kick start. :thumbup:


----------



## Tarkwa

Morning all
So glad you had a nice birthday *Traskey*. Well done on being so good!
*Strawberry*, are there some other exercises that you can do that won't hurt your knee?
*Zowiey*, I think we'd all do the same to one extent or another - you are not evil!!! :rofl:
*Emmy*, I always take things out on those closest to me; my DH and my mum. 
*Lisa*, wow, your mum was 41 when she had you, after 10 years of trying! I'm only at 1.5yrs and really feeling the stress, so can't imagine what she must have been going through. Do you mind me asking if you were conceived naturally, or with a little bit of help?
Hi everyone else :hi:
AFM I had a bit of a shitty day yesterday - LITERALLY! I didn't eat anything other than 6 prunes because I was so constipated (hadn't been to the loo since Wed am, which is very unlike me). I saw a pharmacist at lunchtime and he recommended senna (senokot) which I took as soon as I got home, along with the prunes. I felt so bunged up and bloated that I slept/rested for the afternoon. When DH got home I was still struggling and in pain so I called the doctors surgery. She recommended lactulose and suppositories (yukky!) but I didn't care and went to Tesco to get some with DH (walking like a duck!). I tried that but it didn't work (won't go into details) so I called the out of hours emergency people as I was still in a lot of pain and didn't want to go to bed feeling like that. The Dr said to come to the hospital (where I have my fertility clinic) and pick up an enema to do at home. I didn't care what I had to do, I just wanted it out (BTW it felt too big to push out and believe me I had tried!). DH did it for me (bless him!) and it worked within about 3 mins!!! Oh, the relief was intense! The smile on my face must have rivaled that of the Cheshire Cat!!!! So I had a super small bowl of oaty cereal as the doctor said not eating didn't help (I thought it would back me up even further but no, it sends signals to the bowels to make movements to shift the poopy stuff :dohh:!). Still feeling very urgh today and DH has had to go out for the whole day so I'm on my own :cry:. Have just had another bowl of cereal and starting to feel like I am in the land of the living again :lol:.
xxx


----------



## zowiey

Oh poor you, that sounds horrible. Glad you got it sorted. And poor you for drinking lactulose, that stuff is horrible! And boo for hubby being out all day, id use it as an excuse to watch crappy tv all day!

I'm cleaning today, and packing my suitcase!! We don't go away for another 5 weeks, I figured I'm not going to need the clothes, I would freeze here! Also a small :happydance: for me! I can fit in to primark clothes!! I seem to be a 16 now, but I've always found primark stuff to be on the small side, and I'm an 18 in their clothes, but hey I got 2 dresses, a playsuit and a pair of sunglasses for £18!! I know it's not very ethical, and it makes me quite shallow, but I'm happy!


----------



## Tarkwa

Thanks *Zowiey*, I might watch some DVDs later, just surfing BnB right now.
I shop at Primark too, but no-one can ever tell! I love it when people say, oh you look great (getting that more now I have lost the weight) and I say 'Oh this, it cost me £2 at Primark!' I think it's about getting a few key pieces, wearing them with other nice clothing and wearing them well :smug:! I particularly like their jewellery and can't stop buying it as people always seem to like what I wear! One friend who would never dare go into Primark (such a snob, but also verrrrrrry curvy) loved some earrings I bought from there and asked me to pick her up some so she didn't have to go in! £18 is such a bargain for 3 outfits and some sunnies - leaves you more money to spend when you are there! Have fun packing today!
xxx


----------



## SummerLily

Hi ladies ! :flower:

hope you dont mind me joining you !!! 

DF and I have been LTTTC for just over 2 years, was refered to gyno mid last year and had hycosy and internal scans etc , tubes , ovaries and uterus are all normal only problem is I dont O ! 

Am on the rollercoaster to weight loss aswell am determined to loose a bit more to help with conceiving!! am following ww and have lost 22lb so far but still have a fair way to go ! ideally want to have my BMI below 30 for our first appointment with the FS at the end of may!!! fingers crossed then well get clomid ! ( or so our GP thinks! ) 

hope your all well!! xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Tarkwa gosh hun sounds like that was not a nice experience. Glad everything has passed now :)
My mum had Endo so did have fertility treatment. She tried Clomid but that didnt work (which worries me). They had given up trying when she fell pregnant with me so i was conceived naturally but after treatment had been tried xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Hi Summer :hi: xxx


----------



## SummerLily

Lisa84 said:


> Hi Summer :hi: xxx

hi :hi: xx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Welcome, *Summer*! :flower:

*Tarkwa* sounds extremely uncomfortable, glad you're feeling better! Usually exercise doesn't hurt my knee, it's just that once it gets sore, I should have several days off to make it all better. If it's still slightly sore, all exercise makes it worse for a bit. But I just don't want to rest for so many days! It'll go away, just more slowly, this way too. 

*Traskey* sounds like a great birthday to me! I had very mixed feelings when I had my birthday in December, REALLY didn't want to get older again without a baby, so I know something of what you must have felt. :hugs:

I think we'll have another weekend of bding and exercising. Got a bit of ewcm this morning so I think ovulation might be slowly approaching, so time to bd. I do feel more "randy" as ovulation approaches too, so that helps. lol As for exercise, I think I'll try another one of my new dvds. Maybe another workout in the evening! 

Have a great day ladies! :flower:


----------



## ebony2010

Tarkwa said:


> Morning all
> So glad you had a nice birthday *Traskey*. Well done on being so good!
> *Strawberry*, are there some other exercises that you can do that won't hurt your knee?
> *Zowiey*, I think we'd all do the same to one extent or another - you are not evil!!! :rofl:
> *Emmy*, I always take things out on those closest to me; my DH and my mum.
> *Lisa*, wow, your mum was 41 when she had you, after 10 years of trying! I'm only at 1.5yrs and really feeling the stress, so can't imagine what she must have been going through. Do you mind me asking if you were conceived naturally, or with a little bit of help?
> Hi everyone else :hi:
> AFM I had a bit of a shitty day yesterday - LITERALLY! I didn't eat anything other than 6 prunes because I was so constipated (hadn't been to the loo since Wed am, which is very unlike me). I saw a pharmacist at lunchtime and he recommended senna (senokot) which I took as soon as I got home, along with the prunes. I felt so bunged up and bloated that I slept/rested for the afternoon. When DH got home I was still struggling and in pain so I called the doctors surgery. She recommended lactulose and suppositories (yukky!) but I didn't care and went to Tesco to get some with DH (walking like a duck!). I tried that but it didn't work (won't go into details) so I called the out of hours emergency people as I was still in a lot of pain and didn't want to go to bed feeling like that. The Dr said to come to the hospital (where I have my fertility clinic) and pick up an enema to do at home. I didn't care what I had to do, I just wanted it out (BTW it felt too big to push out and believe me I had tried!). DH did it for me (bless him!) and it worked within about 3 mins!!! Oh, the relief was intense! The smile on my face must have rivaled that of the Cheshire Cat!!!! So I had a super small bowl of oaty cereal as the doctor said not eating didn't help (I thought it would back me up even further but no, it sends signals to the bowels to make movements to shift the poopy stuff :dohh:!). Still feeling very urgh today and DH has had to go out for the whole day so I'm on my own :cry:. Have just had another bowl of cereal and starting to feel like I am in the land of the living again :lol:.
> xxx

Tarkwa :hugs: That sounds awful. I'm so glad to hear you got sorted in the end. :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

zowiey said:


> Oh poor you, that sounds horrible. Glad you got it sorted. And poor you for drinking lactulose, that stuff is horrible! And boo for hubby being out all day, id use it as an excuse to watch crappy tv all day!
> 
> I'm cleaning today, and packing my suitcase!! We don't go away for another 5 weeks, I figured I'm not going to need the clothes, I would freeze here! Also a small :happydance: for me! I can fit in to primark clothes!! I seem to be a 16 now, but I've always found primark stuff to be on the small side, and I'm an 18 in their clothes, but hey I got 2 dresses, a playsuit and a pair of sunglasses for £18!! I know it's not very ethical, and it makes me quite shallow, but I'm happy!

Zowiey... you must be counting down the days. Primark stuff never fits me properly even when l can fit into them. :wacko:


----------



## ebony2010

SummerLily said:


> Hi ladies ! :flower:
> 
> hope you dont mind me joining you !!!
> 
> DF and I have been LTTTC for just over 2 years, was refered to gyno mid last year and had hycosy and internal scans etc , tubes , ovaries and uterus are all normal only problem is I dont O !
> 
> Am on the rollercoaster to weight loss aswell am determined to loose a bit more to help with conceiving!! am following ww and have lost 22lb so far but still have a fair way to go ! ideally want to have my BMI below 30 for our first appointment with the FS at the end of may!!! fingers crossed then well get clomid ! ( or so our GP thinks! )
> 
> hope your all well!! xxx

Hi Summerlily :wave:

Well done on the weight loss. I'm doing ww too. :happydance: How far have you got to go to get you weight under 30 BMI? x


----------



## EmmyReece

:cry: Chris has applied for a new job and if he gets it he's handing his notice in to my mum and moving back to Cheshire by the looks of things ... I have no idea where I stand as he won't talk to me about it :cry:


----------



## Tarkwa

Welcome to our thread *Summer*, as you will see all sorts goes on in here, but I guess it's all part and parcel of LTTTC!

*Emmy*, bloody men eh?! What is wrong with them and why don't they talk like us girlies? You just want to know what's going on, but it's like getting blood from a stone (and given how hard it is to get blood from me that's pretty much impossible, you know what I mean!!!). So, has this come out of the blue or has he mentioned something in the past? I assume he cares for your mum too; did he say what job he had applied for? What's in Cheshire, is that where he is from originally? And I guess the job is there too. OK, so we need to be calm about this - it could all be very simple, but he needs to let you know what is going on. If he won't talk then will he listen??? I'm sure if you tell him how you feel and he doesn't feel the same way about something then surely he would give some signals? It all sounds very puzzling - keep us posted chick.
xxx


----------



## SummerLily

ebony2010 said:


> SummerLily said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies ! :flower:
> 
> hope you dont mind me joining you !!!
> 
> DF and I have been LTTTC for just over 2 years, was refered to gyno mid last year and had hycosy and internal scans etc , tubes , ovaries and uterus are all normal only problem is I dont O !
> 
> Am on the rollercoaster to weight loss aswell am determined to loose a bit more to help with conceiving!! am following ww and have lost 22lb so far but still have a fair way to go ! ideally want to have my BMI below 30 for our first appointment with the FS at the end of may!!! fingers crossed then well get clomid ! ( or so our GP thinks! )
> 
> hope your all well!! xxx
> 
> Hi Summerlily :wave:
> 
> Well done on the weight loss. I'm doing ww too. :happydance: How far have you got to go to get you weight under 30 BMI? xClick to expand...

hey !! 

well my BMI is currently 34 and im 16st 9lb and it needs to be 14stone 2 roughly for my BMI to be 29-30. 

So only another 35lb to go!!! lol. our first fertility appointment ist untill 26th may so im hoping ill have enough time to get down to roughly that weight . Although , I got a letter through saying that my bmi was 36 ( that was from my appointment in jan) and that i would need to lost at least another stone to start treatment ?! 

congrats on the weight loss!! :happydance: 

xx


----------



## Tarkwa

Well, I'm back to eating again! Had my oaty cereal for breakfast (Dorset Cereals - dark choc and macadamias - stupidly expensive at £4 a pop! but delicious and good for fibre intake :winkwink:) and a McTarkwa chicken sandwich (fresh roll, crispy chicken, lettuce leaces and two mini plum toms with a serving of light mayo - yummy!) and I finished it off with a mini chocolate mousse. Will make sure I have a light dinner tonight when DH gets home (probably NCG Spicy Butternut Squash and Sweet Potato soup - has a slight curry flavour to it - v.nice *Emmy*, you should try it! and another roll).

Have popped out into town and got my new glasses today - very very happy! Can see a fraction better and feel more trendy (especially with my Tommy Hilfigers!)

Is anyone else having issues with their (wedding) rings getting really loose? Mine are slipping round the wrong way and I have oodles of room in them now :happydance: and I'm thinking I'm gonna have to have them made smaller else I might lose them?!?!
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

He's mentioned about being unhappy, but he's never mentioned about looking for something else, let alone even applying for it. He has family over in Cheshire, and I remember how homesick I used to get when we lived over there, I've told him he can go back there for a couple of days whenever he wants to. And I understand how stressful the job can be, but I need him to stick with it over here in Wales (even if he finds another job), I don't know how much time mum has left and I can't face leaving :cry:

Well that's my healthy eating out of the window for the day :dohh: Let's try again tomorrow :(


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm having that problem with my engagement ring Tarkwa, it's got to the stage where it's dropped off a couple of times now :dohh:

Sounds like food is going well for you today hun, that cereal sounds yummy :)


----------



## Tarkwa

Hey *Summer*, that is very do'able. I was 17st 3lbs at my heaviest and got down to just under 15st for my wedding (that was approx April to Nov). Didn't do anything like WW, just ate a little less and exercised a lot more. I couldn't lose too much weight otherwise my dress wouldn't have fitted :dohh: so I didn't really go for it; I guess I could have lost a lot more if I tried really hard. I've always been a bigger size as I'm fairly tall (172cm = 5'7.75") so can carry my weight quite well (I think so!) like you. 2.5 stone is achievable, but you would have to work super hard to get it down by May (that's 89 days from now or 12wks and 5 days). So 36lbs in 12wks (for easy calculations) is approx 3lbs a week. Tough, really tough, but do'able. You'll have to attack it Biggest Loser stylie(!) but it will pay off. Worst case scenario; if you don't get under BMI 30 then at least you're a hell of a lot closer than you were before!
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

*Emmy *hun, no need for today to go out of the window, it's only lunchtime. I'm a comfort eater too so I know when something crappy happens then I turn to the fridge/cupboards. Be strong - you've done so well. You know you have a big journey and you've signed up for Exercise for Life so please don't let today go...just yet. Have a really big glass of water, and go for a walk to get some fresh air. 

Did Chris say what is making him unhappy? You, your mum, Wales or something else? Sorry if that comes across harsh but he needs to be straight with you, and you with him, that's the only way things get cleared up. We all get unhappy at times, how long has he felt like that? What would fix it (without the extreme of leaving Wales)? What happens if he doesn't get the job he applied for? Is the TTCing getting to him? Sorry I'm asking so many questions, you don't have to answer them, but that's what I'd want to find out (I really want to ask him!!!!).
:hugs:
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

It's the job that's getting to him. He does a heck of a lot for what he's paid for, yet sometimes it feels (to both of us) as though he's the one that ever gets any grief. Mum doesn't dare to shout at my brother or his girlfriend, or be anything other than happiness and smiles to them, and basically Chris gets all the crap :grr:

I'd already turned to food, ate two hot cross buns and a mini pack of jaffa cakes (the snack size ones) :blush: Am going to try and be good for the rest of the day though ... I can't promise it's going to go all that well :dohh:


----------



## Traskey

Afternoon ladies,

:hi: :howdy: to Summer and welcome to the group. Good luck on your weight loss journey. I am on WW too, but it isn't going very well at the moment. I am now going to try to eat all daily and weekly and see if that works. 

Tarkwa ~ Glad you are feeling better now. It sounds awful so thank goodness it is all over and you can eat and feel normal again. 

Emmy ~ Giant :hug: You must be feeling so stressed out. It's super hard caring for a family member. He really does need to sit down with you and talk everything through. Is he doing this because he has reached his limit or is it a cry for help of "I'm not happy." It might be easier to talk outside the house so that he can be honest and open without worrying about your mum overhearing. You both need to know what's going on.


----------



## ebony2010

SummerLily said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SummerLily said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies ! :flower:
> 
> hope you dont mind me joining you !!!
> 
> DF and I have been LTTTC for just over 2 years, was refered to gyno mid last year and had hycosy and internal scans etc , tubes , ovaries and uterus are all normal only problem is I dont O !
> 
> Am on the rollercoaster to weight loss aswell am determined to loose a bit more to help with conceiving!! am following ww and have lost 22lb so far but still have a fair way to go ! ideally want to have my BMI below 30 for our first appointment with the FS at the end of may!!! fingers crossed then well get clomid ! ( or so our GP thinks! )
> 
> hope your all well!! xxx
> 
> Hi Summerlily :wave:
> 
> Well done on the weight loss. I'm doing ww too. :happydance: How far have you got to go to get you weight under 30 BMI? xClick to expand...
> 
> hey !!
> 
> well my BMI is currently 34 and im 16st 9lb and it needs to be 14stone 2 roughly for my BMI to be 29-30.
> 
> So only another 35lb to go!!! lol. our first fertility appointment ist untill 26th may so im hoping ill have enough time to get down to roughly that weight . Although , I got a letter through saying that my bmi was 36 ( that was from my appointment in jan) and that i would need to lost at least another stone to start treatment ?!
> 
> congrats on the weight loss!! :happydance:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Well you should be near enough for them to treat you. If you concentrate on the stone they want you to lose then anything else towards your 35lbs is just a bonus. :thumbup: Good luck with it. x


----------



## ebony2010

Tarkwa said:


> Well, I'm back to eating again! Had my oaty cereal for breakfast (Dorset Cereals - dark choc and macadamias - stupidly expensive at £4 a pop! but delicious and good for fibre intake :winkwink:) and a McTarkwa chicken sandwich (fresh roll, crispy chicken, lettuce leaces and two mini plum toms with a serving of light mayo - yummy!) and I finished it off with a mini chocolate mousse. Will make sure I have a light dinner tonight when DH gets home (probably NCG Spicy Butternut Squash and Sweet Potato soup - has a slight curry flavour to it - v.nice *Emmy*, you should try it! and another roll).
> 
> Have popped out into town and got my new glasses today - very very happy! Can see a fraction better and feel more trendy (especially with my Tommy Hilfigers!)
> 
> Is anyone else having issues with their (wedding) rings getting really loose? Mine are slipping round the wrong way and I have oodles of room in them now :happydance: and I'm thinking I'm gonna have to have them made smaller else I might lose them?!?!
> xxx

Yey for getting back to normal and eating ok again. Yey for the new glasses too!!

I had an issue with my engagement ring before my wedding last July. I had to have it made 4 sizes smaller and didn't actually cost very much. I've now gained that weight and its tight as hell but it'll loosen again as I drop the lbs. x


----------



## EmmyReece

:trouble:

I feel like a right attention seeking idiot now :grr:

I've just been talking to Chris and he hasn't actually applied for the job, he was looking at applying if things get any worse :dohh: I'm really annoyed with him now because he's let me believe for the past few hours that he was going to move back to Cheshire and leave me here in Wales :nope:

I can't wait to get this new gym membership sorted so that rather than eating I can actually go and workout or go for a swim instead, because I'm sure that I've eating my day's calorie allowance and I've not even had my evening meal yet :grr:


----------



## ebony2010

EmmyReece said:


> He's mentioned about being unhappy, but he's never mentioned about looking for something else, let alone even applying for it. He has family over in Cheshire, and I remember how homesick I used to get when we lived over there, I've told him he can go back there for a couple of days whenever he wants to. And I understand how stressful the job can be, but I need him to stick with it over here in Wales (even if he finds another job), I don't know how much time mum has left and I can't face leaving :cry:
> 
> Well that's my healthy eating out of the window for the day :dohh: Let's try again tomorrow :(

Does he care for your Mum too? It must be so stressful for you all. I hope you can talk to him and sort it out. :hugs:


----------



## Tarkwa

*Lisa *hun, have you got a new signature, or am I going crazy? :wacko: I don't remember a countdown to your wedding before?!

*Emmy*, Traskey gave some good advice there. Would it help once you and Chris have spoken to sit down together with your mum to talk it out? You need to have a plan in place as you can't go on like this. Don't worry about using up all the calories today, just eat a sensible dinner tonight, and if you need anything else try a glass of water. You need to be strong and I know you can do it!!!! :hugs:

AFM DH is on his way home now, :wohoo:. Best tidy up the house a bit after my snooze!
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: glad dh is on his way home hun

I think what we're going to try and do is bite our tongues for now, just until Mum is feeling better and then maybe try and talk to her then. She's going through such a tough time at the moment, and up until 4 - 5 years ago she had her independence, she wasn't in a wheelchair 24/7 like she is now ... and she gets incredibly frustrated at times, which I think Chris tends to forget sometimes. I know she shouldn't take it out on us, but in a way I can see her frustration and maybe she's angry with herself but directing it at the wrong people if that makes sense?


----------



## Tarkwa

Totally makes sense. Letting the dust settle and then trying to resolve it sounds like a plan to me! No point in making a fuss right now or it could make things worse. I know it's hard but try not to eat for the sake of it - if you need something then just have a very small amount and put it away (will power is needed here, BIG TIME!!!), but if you can do that, you can do ANYTHING!!! Even bigger :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Nope its not a new ticker its always been there :) xx


----------



## Tarkwa

D'oh :dohh:, I am going crazy!!!
How exciting, not long to go until your wedding day; have you found your dress yet? :wedding:
xxx


----------



## ebony2010

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance: glad dh is on his way home hun
> 
> I think what we're going to try and do is bite our tongues for now, just until Mum is feeling better and then maybe try and talk to her then. She's going through such a tough time at the moment, and up until 4 - 5 years ago she had her independence, she wasn't in a wheelchair 24/7 like she is now ... and she gets incredibly frustrated at times, which I think Chris tends to forget sometimes. I know she shouldn't take it out on us, but in a way I can see her frustration and maybe she's angry with herself but directing it at the wrong people if that makes sense?

It makes total sense. May I ask what your Mums illness is? you don't have to share if you don't want to. x


----------



## EmmyReece

She's got scholiosis, arthritis, heart and lung failure amongst a lot of other things that have slowly been getting worse :(

I've been good tonight, having just half a can of tomato soup with some croutons and have done a food shop, lots of fruit, ww cream, rice crackers etc. Fingers crossed not much willpower needed next week :thumbup:


----------



## Tarkwa

That's my girl *Emmy*! You've done us proud tonight =D&gt; after the day you've had. We had soup and croutons too (with half a little baguette). I'm sorry your mum is so poorly - I hope she gets better hun.
:hugs:
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah she's on antibiotics for the bug she's got at the moment, really wish everything else was so easily treated :(

I've discovered lots of spots on my face and my gums are aching which I think, well I hope, might mean that af might be just around the corner :happydance:

I'm sorry for being such a whinger today guys, it's been one of those days :dohh:


----------



## StrawberryTTC

No worries *Emmy*, we all have them, for one reason or another! Glad everything's sorted for now. :flower:

I've been really good today, only about 1400 calories, did one exercise dvd earlier, and then went for a 1.5 hour walk with my dh and the dogs! Maybe ate too little, even, but it worked out like that and I'm not going to eat just to get more calories when I'm satisfied as is. 

I just love weekends, it's always so much easier to eat good and exercise a lot. And of course just being home with the dh, sleeping in etc - why can't the weekend be longer? =)


----------



## EmmyReece

1400 calories sounds really good *strawberry* plus your walk and dvd :D


----------



## Traskey

Emmy ~ :hugs: I hope things sort themselves out soon and I am glad to hear that they are not as bad as you feared. 

Strawberry ~ I know what you mean! I wish weekends were longer too. I am impressed with the 1.5 hour walk with the dogs. 

Just off to take mine for the late night quick walk and check in on mum.


----------



## SummerLily

Tarkwa said:


> Hey *Summer*, that is very do'able. I was 17st 3lbs at my heaviest and got down to just under 15st for my wedding (that was approx April to Nov). Didn't do anything like WW, just ate a little less and exercised a lot more. I couldn't lose too much weight otherwise my dress wouldn't have fitted :dohh: so I didn't really go for it; I guess I could have lost a lot more if I tried really hard. I've always been a bigger size as I'm fairly tall (172cm = 5'7.75") so can carry my weight quite well (I think so!) like you. 2.5 stone is achievable, but you would have to work super hard to get it down by May (that's 89 days from now or 12wks and 5 days). So 36lbs in 12wks (for easy calculations) is approx 3lbs a week. Tough, really tough, but do'able. You'll have to attack it Biggest Loser stylie(!) but it will pay off. Worst case scenario; if you don't get under BMI 30 then at least you're a hell of a lot closer than you were before!
> xxx

im determined to get down to that weight ! ive always been rubbish when it comes to dieting but this time around because i know ive got something to go for , I know I can do it . I know its going to be super hard but we can do it ! :happydance: 

On top of that were hoping to get maried at the end of next year so fingers crossed the weight loss will help with that if nothing else!!! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi:

welcome to thread Summer ... these ladies are a brilliant group of lovely supportive people.

I'm sorry for not welcoming you earlier, I was a little preoccupied :blush:

:hugs: good luck with your weight loss hun, I've read back and as Tarkwa says it's doable :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa84

Tarkwa said:


> D'oh :dohh:, I am going crazy!!!
> How exciting, not long to go until your wedding day; have you found your dress yet? :wedding:
> xxx

Nope not yet hun. I havent even been into a dress shop yet i am to nervous!! Lol
I want to lose some weight before i start. I dont wanna walk into shops and feel like i cant have the dress i want coz they dont have it in a size mahoooosive!


We have given ourselves till September to be pregnant before we have a break for six months. I dont mind bein pregnant when we get married i just dont wanna be like 8 months pregnant so gotta think about the weight i might put on for that too xx


----------



## SummerLily

Emmy - :hi: Thats ok lovely ! its madness trying to keep up with all the threads isnt it !! lol. Thank you for the encouraging words ! it seems to work so much better when youve got masses of support behind you ! :happydance: 

:flower: But hello everyone - to those of you lovely ladies I havent met yet!! xx


----------



## Traskey

Good morning ladies, 

I need some help from someone who has been temping for a while. This is only my second cycle temping, as I use a CBFM. I entered my temps and today FF has said that I ovulated on day 8 of my cycle. That can't be right can it? Nobody ovulates that early and I usually don't until day 16/17. Weird. 

Back onto the diet as of yesterday and I seemed to have gained 0.7kg since I started eating the weekly points. Although that could also be due to the food I ate on my birthday. Time will tell!

Hugs to all xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Morning everyone :hi:

*Lisa* I bet you won't be anywhere near as "mahoooosive" as you think you are now. How long has it taken you to lose the 18.5 lbs on your ticker? That's a massive achievement hun :hugs:

I'm going to try my best to turn things around today, I haven't been very on track with food, so I'm going to attempt to keep my food diary today and mark down the rough amount of calories that I use :thumbup:

We've been talking about our holiday and we've just discovered that one of the tour excursion operators (well the one we did our jeep safari with last time) that they do a quad safari, annnnnddddd swimming with dolphins :happydance: Chris has promised me that we can do the swimming with dolphins thing and the quad safari and a normal jeep safari :happydance:

Off to get some brekkie now, fruit and some yoghurt for me :D I'm definitely going to be more focused with food today ... :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

when did you get your peak on the cbfm *traskey*? That would be way more accurate than ff ... I haven't been temping too long so hope one of the other ladies can help a bit more :hugs:

Good luck with getting back on track with the diet hun, hope you lose this 0.7 kg :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

I haven't had my peak on the CBFM. It hasn't even reached the point where it wants me to poas yet, although I thought that would be today! Probably tomorrow then. 

Swimming with dolphins sounds lovely Emmy. I have always wanted to do that. Good luck with the food choices today, I am sure you are going to have a good day today.

I am an emotional wreck today and need to get a grip! I think i'll take the dogs for a nice walk as the sun is shining for once.


----------



## ebony2010

Morning ladies. :hi:

I had a real diet screw up day yesterday and ate about 80 ww points :brat: I'm so annoyed at myself but there isn't much I can do about it so onwards and upwards. :shrug:

I hope I hav't screwed up my weigh in tomorrow too much. :brat:


----------



## ebony2010

EmmyReece said:


> She's got scholiosis, arthritis, heart and lung failure amongst a lot of other things that have slowly been getting worse :(
> 
> I've been good tonight, having just half a can of tomato soup with some croutons and have done a food shop, lots of fruit, ww cream, rice crackers etc. Fingers crossed not much willpower needed next week :thumbup:

Aww that sounds like a tough lot. :hugs:


----------



## zowiey

Morning ladies!! 

Hello summer :wave: everyone is lovely here, and it's great to have more ladies join us! 

Emmy :hugs: hope you have a fab day with the diet! And how exciting, swimming with the dolphins! We went to Mexico for our honeymoon and they did it there, would love to have done it but I'm terrified of fish! :haha: 

Well I'm off to my mums today, she's cooking a big birthday roast dinner for me ( my fave meal ever!) and my grandma and grandad are coming too, and my sister is back from uni! I'm a proper home bird and am never happier than when I'm with my family, so I'm super excited! Im sure there will be naughty food, but I saved points yesterday (I'm on the old plan) and I've only had 2 points this morning, so I hope I'll be ok!
Hope you all have a fab Sunday!
xxxxx


----------



## zowiey

Traskey, I have a 24 day cycle and I ov between cd 10-12, so I doubt you would have ov'd that early? Stick to your cbfm, at least you know where you are with that! :hugs: why does it have to be so bloody hard? Xxxxx


----------



## ebony2010

Traskey said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> I need some help from someone who has been temping for a while. This is only my second cycle temping, as I use a CBFM. I entered my temps and today FF has said that I ovulated on day 8 of my cycle. That can't be right can it? Nobody ovulates that early and I usually don't until day 16/17. Weird.
> 
> Back onto the diet as of yesterday and I seemed to have gained 0.7kg since I started eating the weekly points. Although that could also be due to the food I ate on my birthday. Time will tell!
> 
> Hugs to all xx

Has ff given you a solid line? Have you got a link to your chart? I love a good chart stalk :rofl:

The thing with your points could be this... if you weren't eating enough your bosy could think its starving so when you eat more so it holds on to it but once your body gets used to the extra food and isn't starving any more it will start coming off. Thats my experience anyway. :shrug:


----------



## ebony2010

EmmyReece said:


> Morning everyone :hi:
> 
> *Lisa* I bet you won't be anywhere near as "mahoooosive" as you think you are now. How long has it taken you to lose the 18.5 lbs on your ticker? That's a massive achievement hun :hugs:
> 
> I'm going to try my best to turn things around today, I haven't been very on track with food, so I'm going to attempt to keep my food diary today and mark down the rough amount of calories that I use :thumbup:
> 
> We've been talking about our holiday and we've just discovered that one of the tour excursion operators (well the one we did our jeep safari with last time) that they do a quad safari, annnnnddddd swimming with dolphins :happydance: Chris has promised me that we can do the swimming with dolphins thing and the quad safari and a normal jeep safari :happydance:
> 
> Off to get some brekkie now, fruit and some yoghurt for me :D I'm definitely going to be more focused with food today ... :happydance:

Sounds fabulous! :thumbup: Maybe you could use the holiday as a weight loss goal. I always find having something to work towards really helps motivate me. x


----------



## EmmyReece

hope you have a lovely day *Zowiey* What's it like in Mexico? We were looking at it as a possibility before we decided to go back to Turkey

*Ebony* hope it doesn't mess up your weigh in :hugs: are you feeling more focused today?

awwwwww *Traskey* I'm sorry you're feeling super emotional today :hugs: have a nice walk with the dogs. as you've not had your peak today then I'd say ff is completely wrong :dohh:


----------



## ebony2010

zowiey said:


> Morning ladies!!
> 
> Hello summer :wave: everyone is lovely here, and it's great to have more ladies join us!
> 
> Emmy :hugs: hope you have a fab day with the diet! And how exciting, swimming with the dolphins! We went to Mexico for our honeymoon and they did it there, would love to have done it but I'm terrified of fish! :haha:
> 
> Well I'm off to my mums today, she's cooking a big birthday roast dinner for me ( my fave meal ever!) and my grandma and grandad are coming too, and my sister is back from uni! I'm a proper home bird and am never happier than when I'm with my family, so I'm super excited! Im sure there will be naughty food, but I saved points yesterday (I'm on the old plan) and I've only had 2 points this morning, so I hope I'll be ok!
> Hope you all have a fab Sunday!
> xxxxx

Sounds like a great sunday. We are out to the inlaws today for our sunday dinner. Full of points but its my delicious weekly treat :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

ebony2010 said:


> Sounds fabulous! :thumbup: Maybe you could use the holiday as a weight loss goal. I always find having something to work towards really helps motivate me. x

Yep is an extra weight loss goal :thumbup:

I want to get on the plane next June and not have to use a seat belt extender - I was so mortified last time we went that I promised myself I would never do that to myself again.

So far so good on the food front, I've had a yoghurt, a handful of grapes and one slice of brown toast :thumbup: then I'm going to have a ham and salad wrap and then this evening I'm going to have ham and cheese filled pasta with salad followed by some fruit salad and a couple of spoons of ww creme fraiche :D I might have a packet of ww crisp snack things and a dairylea stripper thing as snacks in between meals :D


----------



## ebony2010

EmmyReece said:


> hope you have a lovely day *Zowiey* What's it like in Mexico? We were looking at it as a possibility before we decided to go back to Turkey
> 
> *Ebony* hope it doesn't mess up your weigh in :hugs: are you feeling more focused today?
> 
> awwwwww *Traskey* I'm sorry you're feeling super emotional today :hugs: have a nice walk with the dogs. as you've not had your peak today then I'd say ff is completely wrong :dohh:

Thanks Emmy... not really... lol. i'm having a really low day. I think its a number of things really. I'm coming off my anti depressants and on friday I found out a couple from this clicky awful group we used to be friends with are pregnant. They got married in september and from what I can gather concieved in October. :brat: It just knocked me sideways when people like that get pregnant at the drop of a hat and genuine new people like us are on cycle #13 :cry:

I'm just feeling low... ignore me, i'll get over it. :haha:


----------



## ebony2010

EmmyReece said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds fabulous! :thumbup: Maybe you could use the holiday as a weight loss goal. I always find having something to work towards really helps motivate me. x
> 
> Yep is an extra weight loss goal :thumbup:
> 
> I want to get on the plane next June and not have to use a seat belt extender - I was so mortified last time we went that I promised myself I would never do that to myself again.
> 
> So far so good on the food front, I've had a yoghurt, a handful of grapes and one slice of brown toast :thumbup: then I'm going to have a ham and salad wrap and then this evening I'm going to have ham and cheese filled pasta with salad followed by some fruit salad and a couple of spoons of ww creme fraiche :D I might have a packet of ww crisp snack things and a dairylea stripper thing as snacks in between meals :DClick to expand...

Sounds like a great plan to me. :thumbup: With the diet and going to the gym you should start seeing results pretty fast :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: it annoys me too when stuff like that happens ... makes me wonder when it'll be our turn :(

if you want a rant or anything then rant away, that's what we're here for :hugs2:


----------



## ebony2010

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: it annoys me too when stuff like that happens ... makes me wonder when it'll be our turn :(
> 
> if you want a rant or anything then rant away, that's what we're here for :hugs2:

Thanks :hugs: I had a good rant in my journal yesterday. :thumbup: i don't know what I'd do without it. xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

ebony2010 said:


> Sounds like a great plan to me. :thumbup: With the diet and going to the gym you should start seeing results pretty fast :happydance:

:hugs: I really hope so ... I'm going to cancel my weigh in appointment this week because I know my stressed out eating is going to have affected weigh in, so I'm going to work extra hard this next week and see how it goes. I think I'll go swimming once a day at least and once I've done the induction for the uni gym I'll try and fit in a couple of visits there each week too :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

EmmyReece said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great plan to me. :thumbup: With the diet and going to the gym you should start seeing results pretty fast :happydance:
> 
> :hugs: I really hope so ... I'm going to cancel my weigh in appointment this week because I know my stressed out eating is going to have affected weigh in, so I'm going to work extra hard this next week and see how it goes. I think I'll go swimming once a day at least and once I've done the induction for the uni gym I'll try and fit in a couple of visits there each week too :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeah... theres no point in going if its going to upset you. Good luck this week. :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

ebony2010 said:


> Yeah... theres no point in going if its going to upset you. Good luck this week. :thumbup:

You too hun, have just posted in your journal :hugs: has taken me ages to realise you have one :dohh:


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*Traskey* FF works with the information it has, so most likely when you enter more temps into it, it will change your ovulation date. It's not very likely you o'd on cd8, though it is possible, just very rare. Do you enter CM and cervix position information as well, or only the temps? It's always more accurate the more info you put in. 

I'm feeling a little grumpy today for some reason. :shrug: Poor DH is feeling it, though I've tried not to dump it on him. 

Did another exercise dvd, 1.5 hours so feel good about that. Should make myself some lunch/dinner, but feeling lazy!


----------



## Traskey

ebony2010 said:


> Traskey said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies,
> 
> I need some help from someone who has been temping for a while. This is only my second cycle temping, as I use a CBFM. I entered my temps and today FF has said that I ovulated on day 8 of my cycle. That can't be right can it? Nobody ovulates that early and I usually don't until day 16/17. Weird.
> 
> Back onto the diet as of yesterday and I seemed to have gained 0.7kg since I started eating the weekly points. Although that could also be due to the food I ate on my birthday. Time will tell!
> 
> Hugs to all xx
> 
> Has ff given you a solid line? Have you got a link to your chart? I love a good chart stalk :rofl:
> 
> The thing with your points could be this... if you weren't eating enough your bosy could think its starving so when you eat more so it holds on to it but once your body gets used to the extra food and isn't starving any more it will start coming off. Thats my experience anyway. :shrug:Click to expand...




https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php

Ok, this is my chart. I bounce around quite a lot. Well, I hope it's the link, I just copied the address bar. My CBFM let me poas at lunch time (weird, must have set the time wrong) and it's low so I am going to hope that it's just my jumping temps and the monitor is more accurate. 

Thanks for the tip about the diet. I'll keep going for a while.


----------



## Traskey

I'm leaving giant :hug: for everyone today as it sounds like people are having a tough day. I've cried twice all over DH today, poor thing! 

Emmy ~ Good luck with the start of the exercise regime this week. I am sure it will go brilliantly. Keep up the diet. I save points so that I can have my Sunday roast, although I load up on the veggies and try to cut the potatoes down. I think I need a diet though that allows you to eat as much pasta and potatoes as possible! I love a good carb :)

Lisa ~ Enjoy the birthday meal, mmmmm roast dinner :) I'm sure you'll have a great time with all your family. 

Strawberry ~ Sorry that you are having a rough day. Hope it improves and you start to feel a little better.

Ebony ~ Don't worry about blowing out on the ww points yesterday. It sounds like you had a tough day. Push aside any guilt and just start again. Fingers X that it doesn't affect your WI.


----------



## EmmyReece

the link didn't work hun ... above your chart, there's the calendar where you click the date to input info ... then above that little white boxes, click the one that says Home Page Setup and it'll give you your chart address there I think :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

Oooooooooooops, sorry!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3399d5

Hope it works this time. Thanks for the help Emmy, I had no idea what I was doing.


----------



## EmmyReece

It's not a thick line hun, so ff can't confirm that you've defo ovd ... keep up with the cbfm and you'll get your ov day hun :thumbup: you'll find that ff will change when you put some more info in :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Ok for the ladies that do calorie counting does this roughly sound right ...

This is what I've ate so far today

Grapes
Mullerlight Yoghurt
Slice of Toast

Dairylea Strips

Wrap
Ham
Cottage Cheese
Lettuce
Tomato
Cucumber
WW Crisps

Hot Cross Bun

Light Chocolate Mousse

I've used the calorie counter thing on my fitness pal and it seems to work out at 1118 calories in total so far :wacko: Does that sound about right?


----------



## ebony2010

Traskey said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traskey said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies,
> 
> I need some help from someone who has been temping for a while. This is only my second cycle temping, as I use a CBFM. I entered my temps and today FF has said that I ovulated on day 8 of my cycle. That can't be right can it? Nobody ovulates that early and I usually don't until day 16/17. Weird.
> 
> Back onto the diet as of yesterday and I seemed to have gained 0.7kg since I started eating the weekly points. Although that could also be due to the food I ate on my birthday. Time will tell!
> 
> Hugs to all xx
> 
> Has ff given you a solid line? Have you got a link to your chart? I love a good chart stalk :rofl:
> 
> The thing with your points could be this... if you weren't eating enough your bosy could think its starving so when you eat more so it holds on to it but once your body gets used to the extra food and isn't starving any more it will start coming off. Thats my experience anyway. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php
> 
> Ok, this is my chart. I bounce around quite a lot. Well, I hope it's the link, I just copied the address bar. My CBFM let me poas at lunch time (weird, must have set the time wrong) and it's low so I am going to hope that it's just my jumping temps and the monitor is more accurate.
> 
> Thanks for the tip about the diet. I'll keep going for a while.Click to expand...

You need the link on the home page setup page with the number on the end. x


----------



## ebony2010

Traskey said:


> Oooooooooooops, sorry!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3399d5
> 
> Hope it works this time. Thanks for the help Emmy, I had no idea what I was doing.

It will change. Its not decided for definate and when you have ovulated and your temps have gone up again it will confirm it. x


----------



## ebony2010

EmmyReece said:


> Ok for the ladies that do calorie counting does this roughly sound right ...
> 
> This is what I've ate so far today
> 
> Grapes
> Mullerlight Yoghurt
> Slice of Toast
> 
> Dairylea Strips
> 
> Wrap
> Ham
> Cottage Cheese
> Lettuce
> Tomato
> Cucumber
> WW Crisps
> 
> Hot Cross Bun
> 
> Light Chocolate Mousse
> 
> I've used the calorie counter thing on my fitness pal and it seems to work out at 1118 calories in total so far :wacko: Does that sound about right?

Yeah that doesn't sound bad. How any calories should you be on for your height/weight to lose weight? x


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I've no idea to be honest


----------



## Traskey

Thanks girls, you can tell I haven't temped before. I knew it couldn't be right as I never ovulate that early. I'd only just finished my period so we hadn't been :sex: as it was banned before the HSG. 

Emmy, I don't calorie count so i'm not sure. Sounds about right ish although maybe a bit high as you haven't had a real meal in here yet.


----------



## Traskey

Emmy, I found this just now.

See post below!


----------



## Traskey

Oh wait, that's to maintain. This is for loss!

https://www.shapefit.com/calorie-intake-calculator.html

RESULTS - GUIDELINE ONLY 
Maintenance: 2509 Calories/day 
Fat Loss: 2007 Calories/day 
Extreme Fat Loss: 1505 Calories/day 

Hmmmm, that's interesting!

7 day calorie cycle (zig-zag) 


Ex Fat Loss Fat Loss Maintain 
Monday 1506 2007 2509 
Tuesday 1205 1606 2007 
Wednesday 1807 2409 3011 
Thursday 1506 2007 2509 
Friday 1355 1807 2258 
Saturday 1656 2208 2760 
Sunday 1506 2007 2509 
*Calorie cycling provides same amount of calories per week, but 'tricks' your body by constantly changing daily calories. This helps to prevent or break plateaus. Guideline only.


----------



## EmmyReece

:wacko: it says I need 2619 calories a day for fat loss


----------



## EmmyReece

and on the zig zag thing it goes up to 3143 ... that sounds like way too much :dohh:


----------



## Traskey

Did the doctors tell you anything when you went on the programme about how many calories you should eat? I'm not sure about the cycling or if the calorie is right, probably a doc could tell you for sure.


----------



## Tarkwa

zowiey said:


> Morning ladies!!
> 
> Hello summer :wave: everyone is lovely here, and it's great to have more ladies join us!
> 
> Emmy :hugs: hope you have a fab day with the diet! And how exciting, swimming with the dolphins! We went to Mexico for our honeymoon and they did it there, would love to have done it but I'm terrified of fish! :haha:
> 
> Well I'm off to my mums today, *she's cooking a big birthday roast dinner for me ( my fave meal ever!) *and my grandma and grandad are coming too, and my sister is back from uni! I'm a proper home bird and am never happier than when I'm with my family, so I'm super excited! Im sure there will be naughty food, but I saved points yesterday (I'm on the old plan) and I've only had 2 points this morning, so I hope I'll be ok!
> Hope you all have a fab Sunday!
> xxxxx

*Zowiey*, is it your birthday today? If so, then
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY HUN!!!!* :cake:
xxx


----------



## ebony2010

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: I've no idea to be honest

Try this link...

https://www.calculator.net/calorie-calculator.html

It will give you a good idea as to what you should be consuming a day. x


----------



## Tarkwa

Evening ladies! :hi:
*Traskey*, I'm sorry you are having a crap day - I hope it's picked up since you last posted. There is no way you've O'd on CD8 :haha:! I don't like the sound of FF (too many people saying it does things that aren't right), stick with your CBFM as that measures the hormones in your body and doesn't predict O based on temps (which according to NICE is not acurate enough to predict O). And I'm sure the 0.7kg is just a bit of fluctuation with weight - FX'd for you at WI.

*Ebony*, we all have off days. Best thing is picking yourself up like you have done, no point dwelling on the past - we all need to look to the future.

*Emmy*, swimming with dolphins sounds amazing - I'd love to do that (*Zowiey*, how come you are afraid of fishies?!?!?). Fingers crossed the plane seat belt doesn't need to be extended next time!

*Lisa*, I was size 20/22 when I first went wedding dress shopping :blush:. There was plenty to try on and if it doesn't do up they just use pins and pegs so you can get an idea. It is funny watching the really skinny girls (size 6/8) try on big size dresses :haha:! I tried on a dress and ordered it in a smaller size so I HAD to lose the weight - now that was some serious motivation, I can tell you!!! I have seen one lady on here with about 9 months to her wedding and wanting to fall PG now - I'm thinking you might be giving birth when you were supposed to be walking down the aisle :dohh:!

Hello to everyone else, sorry if I've missed anyone off. Hope you're all having a lovely Sunday evening.
xxx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Hey ladies, mind if I join? :blush:

I started my diet at new year weighing 14st 8lbs, which at 5 ft tall is far too much! So far I've managed to lose 17lbs which I'm really pleased about but is still have a long way to go! I want to get down to about 9.5 stone if I can so I'm gonna be doing this for a while!!


----------



## Tarkwa

Hey Pixie - welcome to our thread!!! Well done on losing 17lbs already =D&gt; - that is fantastic progress. We're all doing different diets on here; I'm just eating 'normal' food but less of it and exercising more - sometimes it works, other times it doesn't (usually when I over-indulge!). Others are doing WW/SW/weight management at local GP etc... We have our rants but we also shout about how well we've done/good we feel! You'll find a bit of everything on here - we hope you feel at home here hunny!
xxx


----------



## SummerLily

hi lil pixie ! well done on losing that much weight !!! :happydance: are you following a particular diet? 

How is everyones sunday evening?? xx


----------



## zowiey

Hello Pixie :wave: well done on the weightless so far! That's great!

Tarkwa- it's on Tuesday, but was easier to get everyone together today. But thank you! 

Well I have eaten loads, but had a lovely day. Although my grandma isn't to good, she hurt her leg last week, and was told she had torn a muscle. She's in so much pain, and is trying not to show it, but almost fell over she was in so much pain. She has heart problems, and she's clearly not well. But is a very proud and stubborn woman, so won't have any fuss. I hate to see her like this :cry:


----------



## SummerLily

Aww Zowiey hope your grandma is feeing better soon ! 

sending lots of birthday wishes for Tuesday!! :flower:

xx


----------



## Traskey

:hi: :howdy: Lil Pixie, welcome to the thread! Congratulations on losing 17lbs so far, that's a great achievement :hugs:

Zowiey ~ Glad you had a lovely day with your family. I have a grandma like that, she's 96 but was always the independent lady. Hope she feels better soon x


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Thanks ladies &#58388;

I'm not really following any particular diet, I was loosely following the old ww no count plan ( I couldn't live without potatoes and pasta ant they're free on that plan) but I'm kind of doing my own thing with it. Just using it to kind of tell me if somethings good or bad. 

I've been allowing myself one bad meal a month and that's really helping me to stay on track the rest of the time. Also I've got a wedding to go to in nine weeks and I want wear a dress and not look too awful! 

I've been wanting to look into the new pro points plan, is anyone doing that?


----------



## lovie

Hello lovelys! i am back in the land of the internet! I missed you all this week there were a few times i thaught "i'll just post on bellies to bumps and they will be able to talk some sence into me!" 

welcome silly moo, cranberry, summer lilly and lil pixi :flower: it sounds like you have all done really well so far in your weight loss!

trasky im so glad to here your tubes were good! :happydance: happy birthday for the 25th :cake: i hope the walk with the dogs lifted your spirits :hugs:

tarkwa im sorry to here you had an emotional visit to the doctors, im glad you had a kind doctor, i love your new ticker only 10 kg yay!:hugs:

ebony big hugs to you coming off your anti depresents :hugs::hugs: good luck hun we here for you :hugs:

zowie happy birthday for tuesday :cake: im the same as you i love nothing better than being around my family :flower:

em i hope things are getting better between chris and your mum :hugs: sorry you have had a stressfull time this week:hugs: 

strawberry i hope your weekend was good i <3 weekends aswell!!

twinkle your group sounds awsome! some fun music allways helps!:flower:

4 magpies yay for the SA result:happydance::happydance::happydance:

:flower:hi to everyone else yippee for all the weight lossers:happydance::happydance::happydance: im sorry if i have left anyone out or muddled anyone up just read through the week i missed and there is so much news!! 

I had an amazingly perfect week, it was so so so so lovely to see my family and i supprised myself by being resonably good at sking and loving it!! I even went down a black slope (not very gracefully!) 

my period teased me all week it was due on monday but that was only 10 dpo (cd32) and it eventually came on friday, i was so busy enjoying myself i didnt even think about it i didnt test and i didnt worry, if only my life was so busy ttc would be so much easier!! i didnt temp when i was away but i think i will start tomorrow and i have actus catus (cant remember the name) and evening primrose oil to take this month so fingers crossed! 

I ignored my diet this week alltho i skied for 5 hours a day and i was vvvv-tired and my arms legs back bum hurt everyday. i just waved my family off it was very sad my little sister kept saying "dont go amy" i got on the scales right after dinner and i think i have gained 7 pounds!!:nope: but i feel kinda numb and i dont really care, i will weigh myself tomorrow and work out how much i have gained. I can loose weight in big chunks so it makes sence thta i also gain it in big chunks aswell. 

so now im on CD3 yay for a new cycle, there were tiny little toddlers on the ski slopes as young as 18 months and i so want my own little ski baby!! spending time with my family has made me want a baby more than ever, the love of a family is so powerfull i want to continue it, but in the meantime im enjoying my little sister as much as i can im so lucky to have her in my life she is such an amazing child. im crossing my fingers for a christmas 2011 baby :) 

big hugs to you all im sad my holiday has ended but happy to see you all again :hugs::hugs::flower::flower:


----------



## Traskey

Lovie!!!!!!!! Welcome back, we missed you :hug:

I am very happy to hear that you had a lovely holiday with your family. I think you get the title of exercise queen this week, 5 hours a day on the slopes :D I hope you get to see them all again soon!

Sorry af got you :hugs: I am on evening primrose oil as well this month, to try to increase my cm. I figure it will help those :spermy: get to their destination :haha:


----------



## nikki79

Hello,

I'm Nik, 31 and we have been TTC since May 2009. We had out first gynae appointment last week and she mentioned about my weight in a nice way. Saying it would be a good idea to start to lose weight now than be disappointed if we need IVF in the future and my BMI being too high.

I started weight watchers online last week at a weight of 15st 11lbs and a BMI of 35.67 and on my weight in a Friday i was 15st 6lbs.

Ideally my first goal is to get to 14st for my holidays in June, so i've got 15 weeks, which i don't think is unrealistic, but it does depend how often I fall off the wagon into the chocolate and crisp binge pit!

I don't have my next appoint with the gynae till the end of August so hopefully i'll be a slim(er) jim by the time that comes round.

I've been a many diets in my life, I've never been a slim person and i don't believe I will look or feel good in have my BMI in the 'normal' range, I have broad shoulders and hips. To be my 'correct' weight of around 9 1/2 stone i think i would look ill!! I'd be happier to look healthy and be able to go in any clothes shop and not have to dig through the rails to find an 18/20. 

I have a feeling this will be a long journey so it will be nice to share the highs and lows with people struggling with the same .

Nik


----------



## BobDog

Hi ladies, may i join you's? i am a LTTC'er and have also got the belly... 
so it's been not far off 3 years that we have been at the baby making journey, and so far had 3 m/c's one of whice i didn't know about till it was to late (still having period, and testing neg. we got to 10 weeks before i was admitted in to hospital for the pain and bleeding) 

well i am 5"5 and a hefty 18st3lbs now. but i was once 12st! and aim to get there again! but hopefully get down to 10st 7lbs-11st. but for now, my goal is to get my BMI down to under 30! 

i look forward to getting to know you and to help everyone get to their goal weight! 

xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Lisa84 said:


> Tarkwa said:
> 
> 
> D'oh :dohh:, I am going crazy!!!
> How exciting, not long to go until your wedding day; have you found your dress yet? :wedding:
> xxx
> 
> Nope not yet hun. I havent even been into a dress shop yet i am to nervous!! Lol
> I want to lose some weight before i start. I dont wanna walk into shops and feel like i cant have the dress i want coz they dont have it in a size mahoooosive!
> 
> 
> We have given ourselves till September to be pregnant before we have a break for six months. I dont mind bein pregnant when we get married i just dont wanna be like 8 months pregnant so gotta think about the weight i might put on for that too xxClick to expand...


Ooo Lisa - you're in West Yorkshire so you're not too far away from the shop where I got my wedding dress last year - its called The Big Day & its in Castleford - it AMAZING! Its owned by 2 'larger ladies' and they do dresses from size 16 - 34ish. They are so nice & I got to try on loads & loads of dresses - its worth going just to have a look & find out what kind of dress suits you without having to be pegged into dresses!


----------



## EmmyReece

Lovieeeeeee :D :hugs: so glad you had a lovely holiday :D

Welcome Lil_Pixie, nikki79 and jenbrem :hi: these ladies are absolutely fabulous, I don't know where I'd be without them ... hope to catch up with you all properly tomorrow when I'm more awake :D


----------



## lovie

welcome nicky79,:hi: well done with your 5 pound loss with ww online! 14 stone by june sounds like a great goal, where are you going on holiday? :flower: I feel the same about my ideal weight, i would feel a bit lost without my curves! my goal at the moment is to get my BMI below 30 and I will see how I feel when I get there. 

welcome jenbrem :hi: Im so sorry to here about your MC, :hugs: good luck with the weight loss! 12 stone my 1st goal is around 12 pounds aswell to get my bmi under 30. 

these ladies are so lovely and you will love it here! :hugs:

this morning i weighed myself and coverted the kg to pounds and as i thaught i have gained 7 pounds grrrr:growlmad: oh well its my own fault! I ignored what i ate compleatly this week. I really hope I can loose it all by next monday and be back on track again. I am going to leave my ticker for a week (im too ashamed to change it) and if i dont loose those pounds by next monday I will change it.

I did my temp this morning and its 26.7 that seems quite high for half way through my period.

do you ladies analyse your cycle when you get AF? I really think that we didnt BD enough around OV time, we did it loads up to my CD18ish and then a once the day of my + opk but FF said I ov'd 2 days after my + opk, I had run out of them so maybe the 1st + was just a dark allmost there line. this month I am going to try bding every other day from CD 10ish (rather than every day from the end of AF till when i think i ov and then stop compleatly because we are so tired!) 

i hope you all are having a lovely day! :hugs:xx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Welcome back *lovie*, glad to hear you had a great time with your family! I'm sure you'll lose what you've gained in no time. :hugs:

I do look back on how we bd'd each cycle, but having ttc'd for so long, we've had pretty much every pattern possible - bd every day around o and past o, every other day around o, just once during my fertile time etc so I don't really stress about it too much. Even if you bd'd just a few days before ovulation, as long as you have some fertile cm, you should be covered. =)

For some women temps don't go down till some time during their af or even after, and of course some have higher temps all over their cycle, so I wouldn't pay too much attention to one temp. It's the overall pattern that counts. 

Welcome *nicky79* and *jenbrem*! :flower:

Yesterday's weigh in: -0,2kg/week. I don't get it. :nope: I've been SOOO good! Oh well, maybe this week will be better on the scale. =) I'm feeling pretty good nonetheless, perhaps it's easier as ovulation is approaching, starting to get good amounts of ewcm though the opk is still very clearly negative. 

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi:

yeah I analyse it all too, we started the every other day since af finished this time around, ran out of steam because my cycle was so long :dohh: started again, ran out of steam again :rofl:

Good luck with losing the 7lbs hun, am so glad to hear you had a brill time with your family :D

Me and Nikki are off to join the gym today :happydance: Add that to the fact that I'm trying my hardest with food again and I'm really hoping once I get into the swing of going that the weight will start to drop off :thumbup:


----------



## Pinkee

-3.5 pounds this week!


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: well done Pinkee, that's brill :D


----------



## Tarkwa

Hi *Nik*, glad you came over! Hiya *jenbrem *:hi:! I hope you make yourselves at home here. This thread can move quite fast at times which is great!
I've just weighed myself (after having a good bowl of cereal - double the suggested serving :blush: and going to the loo :winkwink:) and I still get inconsistent results (varying by about 1kg). I'm going to take the weight that came up most often which is 93.3kg, *a loss of 1.7kg (3.75lbs) since Wednesday!!!!* :happydance: I really think being constipated last week helped as taking all those laxatives (purely to help constipation, not to lose weight!) seems to have given me a bit of a clear out. I certainly don't expect figures like that for a while.
Today is going to be a good day - the fridge is stocked with salad and soups so there's not much chance of me being bad. I'm in work tomorrow until Thursday so will stick with my packed lunch. The only thing that will hold me back this week is exercise so I might try and do something at home (yesterday I helped to shift 4 tonnes of ballast for the log cabin base!).
TTFN :wave:
xxx


----------



## lovie

tarkwa that is amazing weight loss!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: your new ticker can move along allready :) its allmost 20% of the weight you have to loose! (im sure you had done the maths allready hehe x) 

well done pinkee -3.5 pounds is fantastic! :happydance::happydance:

good luck with signing up for the gym emmy :) you need to get to use your new play list!!

thank you for the temping advice strawberry :) i ment to tell you we had a sauna, not one where we jumped in the lake just the snow, it was amazing, but i did struggle to breath a little!

x


----------



## Tarkwa

Thanks *Amy*, and welcome back, we really have missed you.
Would be nice to hear from all the ladies who haven't posted in a while - where are you?!
xxx


----------



## SummerLily

morning girls !! 
woke up feeling bloated - weighed myself and for the first time in 12 weeks - ive put weight on !! Only a 1lb but the disappointment when i was doing so well!! lol. DF fought ! , he made the nicest giant omlette last night and I could say no !! :haha:

Tarkwa Well done !! thats a great weight loss!! :flower:

good luck with the gym today ladies!! x


----------



## Traskey

Morning all, just a quick visit as i'm at work.

:hi: :howdy: to Nikki and Jenbren, wishing you all the best on your weight loss journey! I am doing the new WW and so far have mixed feelings on it. Sorry to hear about your 3 m/c Jenbren :hugs:
 
Pinkee ~ well done on the weight loss this week. That's fab.

Tarkwa ~ :wohoo: on this week's loss, that's a great chunk to lose at once.

Emmy ~ have fun at the gym today! Hope you enjoy it.

Lovie ~ don't worry too much. Like you said, you lose and gain in huge chunks so hopefully it will fall off this week :)

Morning Summer!


----------



## ebony2010

Lil_Pixie said:


> Hey ladies, mind if I join? :blush:
> 
> I started my diet at new year weighing 14st 8lbs, which at 5 ft tall is far too much! So far I've managed to lose 17lbs which I'm really pleased about but is still have a long way to go! I want to get down to about 9.5 stone if I can so I'm gonna be doing this for a while!!

Hi lil_pixie :wave: I'm 5'3 and about the weight you started at so probably about the same size.

Well done with the weight loss so far. What are you doing to lose? x


----------



## ebony2010

Lil_Pixie said:


> Thanks ladies &#58388;
> 
> I'm not really following any particular diet, I was loosely following the old ww no count plan ( I couldn't live without potatoes and pasta ant they're free on that plan) but I'm kind of doing my own thing with it. Just using it to kind of tell me if somethings good or bad.
> 
> I've been allowing myself one bad meal a month and that's really helping me to stay on track the rest of the time. Also I've got a wedding to go to in nine weeks and I want wear a dress and not look too awful!
> 
> I've been wanting to look into the new pro points plan, is anyone doing that?

ME!!! :hi:


----------



## ebony2010

lovie said:


> Hello lovelys! i am back in the land of the internet! I missed you all this week there were a few times i thaught "i'll just post on bellies to bumps and they will be able to talk some sence into me!"
> 
> welcome silly moo, cranberry, summer lilly and lil pixi :flower: it sounds like you have all done really well so far in your weight loss!
> 
> trasky im so glad to here your tubes were good! :happydance: happy birthday for the 25th :cake: i hope the walk with the dogs lifted your spirits :hugs:
> 
> tarkwa im sorry to here you had an emotional visit to the doctors, im glad you had a kind doctor, i love your new ticker only 10 kg yay!:hugs:
> 
> ebony big hugs to you coming off your anti depresents :hugs::hugs: good luck hun we here for you :hugs:
> 
> zowie happy birthday for tuesday :cake: im the same as you i love nothing better than being around my family :flower:
> 
> em i hope things are getting better between chris and your mum :hugs: sorry you have had a stressfull time this week:hugs:
> 
> strawberry i hope your weekend was good i <3 weekends aswell!!
> 
> twinkle your group sounds awsome! some fun music allways helps!:flower:
> 
> 4 magpies yay for the SA result:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :flower:hi to everyone else yippee for all the weight lossers:happydance::happydance::happydance: im sorry if i have left anyone out or muddled anyone up just read through the week i missed and there is so much news!!
> 
> I had an amazingly perfect week, it was so so so so lovely to see my family and i supprised myself by being resonably good at sking and loving it!! I even went down a black slope (not very gracefully!)
> 
> my period teased me all week it was due on monday but that was only 10 dpo (cd32) and it eventually came on friday, i was so busy enjoying myself i didnt even think about it i didnt test and i didnt worry, if only my life was so busy ttc would be so much easier!! i didnt temp when i was away but i think i will start tomorrow and i have actus catus (cant remember the name) and evening primrose oil to take this month so fingers crossed!
> 
> I ignored my diet this week alltho i skied for 5 hours a day and i was vvvv-tired and my arms legs back bum hurt everyday. i just waved my family off it was very sad my little sister kept saying "dont go amy" i got on the scales right after dinner and i think i have gained 7 pounds!!:nope: but i feel kinda numb and i dont really care, i will weigh myself tomorrow and work out how much i have gained. I can loose weight in big chunks so it makes sence thta i also gain it in big chunks aswell.
> 
> so now im on CD3 yay for a new cycle, there were tiny little toddlers on the ski slopes as young as 18 months and i so want my own little ski baby!! spending time with my family has made me want a baby more than ever, the love of a family is so powerfull i want to continue it, but in the meantime im enjoying my little sister as much as i can im so lucky to have her in my life she is such an amazing child. im crossing my fingers for a christmas 2011 baby :)
> 
> big hugs to you all im sad my holiday has ended but happy to see you all again :hugs::hugs::flower::flower:

Its lovely to see you back and I'm so glad you had such a great time. :thumbup:

Weighing yourself after dinner has probably made it look like you have gained more that you have. I never trust my weight unless it is first thing in the morning before I eat or drink anything. x


----------



## ebony2010

nikki79 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm Nik, 31 and we have been TTC since May 2009. We had out first gynae appointment last week and she mentioned about my weight in a nice way. Saying it would be a good idea to start to lose weight now than be disappointed if we need IVF in the future and my BMI being too high.
> 
> I started weight watchers online last week at a weight of 15st 11lbs and a BMI of 35.67 and on my weight in a Friday i was 15st 6lbs.
> 
> Ideally my first goal is to get to 14st for my holidays in June, so i've got 15 weeks, which i don't think is unrealistic, but it does depend how often I fall off the wagon into the chocolate and crisp binge pit!
> 
> I don't have my next appoint with the gynae till the end of August so hopefully i'll be a slim(er) jim by the time that comes round.
> 
> I've been a many diets in my life, I've never been a slim person and i don't believe I will look or feel good in have my BMI in the 'normal' range, I have broad shoulders and hips. To be my 'correct' weight of around 9 1/2 stone i think i would look ill!! I'd be happier to look healthy and be able to go in any clothes shop and not have to dig through the rails to find an 18/20.
> 
> I have a feeling this will be a long journey so it will be nice to share the highs and lows with people struggling with the same .
> 
> Nik

Hi Nik...

I started ww online 2 weeks ago but did the old plan before that so if you have any questions just shout. :thumbup:

Those charts that tell you what weight you should be are sooo wrong. I does depend on build. :growlmad:

Good luck and welcome. x


----------



## ebony2010

jenbrem said:


> Hi ladies, may i join you's? i am a LTTC'er and have also got the belly...
> so it's been not far off 3 years that we have been at the baby making journey, and so far had 3 m/c's one of whice i didn't know about till it was to late (still having period, and testing neg. we got to 10 weeks before i was admitted in to hospital for the pain and bleeding)
> 
> well i am 5"5 and a hefty 18st3lbs now. but i was once 12st! and aim to get there again! but hopefully get down to 10st 7lbs-11st. but for now, my goal is to get my BMI down to under 30!
> 
> i look forward to getting to know you and to help everyone get to their goal weight!
> 
> xxx

Welcome Jenbram :wave:


----------



## ebony2010

Weighed in this morning and I lost 2lbs :happydance: I'm really pleased after stuffing my face this weekend. :blush:

Feeling more positive today.... got to keep going and lose more. :thumbup:


----------



## twinkle1975

Well done Ebony!!


----------



## SummerLily

well done Ebony ! :happydance: 

I know its changing the subject slightly, but can loosing weight make you ovulate. I dont ovulate every month but i know i ovulated last month and this month I think its coming again !! could losing nearly 2 stone and changing my diet to gluten free make that happen ??? if so something with TMi coming ladies ! sorry lol. cd12 - had clear cm that didnt strecth anymore than 1cm cd13(today) - had cm but its more white today and dosnt stretch anymore than 1cm and its accomponied by a pain in my right ovary.... Ive never had this before so not sure whether its ovulation this month or not but how does that sound??? 
sorry to sound dim!!! 

xx


----------



## ebony2010

SummerLily said:


> well done Ebony ! :happydance:
> 
> I know its changing the subject slightly, but can loosing weight make you ovulate. I dont ovulate every month but i know i ovulated last month and this month I think its coming again !! could losing nearly 2 stone and changing my diet to gluten free make that happen ??? if so something with TMi coming ladies ! sorry lol. cd12 - had clear cm that didnt strecth anymore than 1cm cd13(today) - had cm but its more white today and dosnt stretch anymore than 1cm and its accomponied by a pain in my right ovary.... Ive never had this before so not sure whether its ovulation this month or not but how does that sound???
> sorry to sound dim!!!
> 
> xx

It sounds like it could be ovulation. Are you doing opk's? x


----------



## ebony2010

Just had a big rant in my journal so I won't bore you will all the details. 

I rang up and got my CD2 results and they are all ok. I'm so upset because I wanted there to be something they can easily fix. :brat:

And... I tried to find out about DH's SA and they won't tell me.

I just had a cry and it didn't help. 

I just feel like its going to take forever. :cry:


----------



## SummerLily

ebony2010 said:


> Just had a big rant in my journal so I won't bore you will all the details.
> 
> I rang up and got my CD2 results and they are all ok. I'm so upset because I wanted there to be something they can easily fix. :brat:
> 
> And... I tried to find out about DH's SA and they won't tell me.
> 
> I just had a cry and it didn't help.
> 
> I just feel like its going to take forever. :cry:

oh hunny :hugs: xx


----------



## zowiey

Well done ebony! That's fab! :happydance: 

Summer, I think it can, I think it's something to do with hormones, but Im not to sure! My memory is rubbish! 

Lovie, glad you had a fab time with your family, good to see you back!

Hello to everyone else :wave:

Afm, I started af today, a day early, lovely! Again no symptoms :wacko: I know I shouldn't complain, but at least when my boobs started hurting and the spotting began I knew I was out, now I have no pre warning! Ugh.

And I just want to share with you all, my dogs bottom stinks! She obviously sneaked some chicken last night! :sick: she is asleep on my feet and farting like a beast! :haha:


----------



## SummerLily

ebony2010 said:


> SummerLily said:
> 
> 
> well done Ebony ! :happydance:
> 
> I know its changing the subject slightly, but can loosing weight make you ovulate. I dont ovulate every month but i know i ovulated last month and this month I think its coming again !! could losing nearly 2 stone and changing my diet to gluten free make that happen ??? if so something with TMi coming ladies ! sorry lol. cd12 - had clear cm that didnt strecth anymore than 1cm cd13(today) - had cm but its more white today and dosnt stretch anymore than 1cm and its accomponied by a pain in my right ovary.... Ive never had this before so not sure whether its ovulation this month or not but how does that sound???
> sorry to sound dim!!!
> 
> xx
> 
> It sounds like it could be ovulation. Are you doing opk's? xClick to expand...


I havent done any opk's . I spent a fortune on them before i found out i wasnt ovulating and got so dissapointed in never getting a + result that i just gave up with them! lol . 
If this is ovulation then when do I start counting it as 1 DPO etc???xxxx


----------



## ebony2010

SummerLily said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Just had a big rant in my journal so I won't bore you will all the details.
> 
> I rang up and got my CD2 results and they are all ok. I'm so upset because I wanted there to be something they can easily fix. :brat:
> 
> And... I tried to find out about DH's SA and they won't tell me.
> 
> I just had a cry and it didn't help.
> 
> I just feel like its going to take forever. :cry:
> 
> oh hunny :hugs: xxClick to expand...

Thanks... I'm just not coping today. :nope: x


----------



## ebony2010

zowiey said:


> Well done ebony! That's fab! :happydance:
> 
> Summer, I think it can, I think it's something to do with hormones, but Im not to sure! My memory is rubbish!
> 
> Lovie, glad you had a fab time with your family, good to see you back!
> 
> Hello to everyone else :wave:
> 
> Afm, I started af today, a day early, lovely! Again no symptoms :wacko: I know I shouldn't complain, but at least when my boobs started hurting and the spotting began I knew I was out, now I have no pre warning! Ugh.
> 
> And I just want to share with you all, my dogs bottom stinks! She obviously sneaked some chicken last night! :sick: she is asleep on my feet and farting like a beast! :haha:

Awww sorry the :witch: got you. :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

SummerLily said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SummerLily said:
> 
> 
> well done Ebony ! :happydance:
> 
> I know its changing the subject slightly, but can loosing weight make you ovulate. I dont ovulate every month but i know i ovulated last month and this month I think its coming again !! could losing nearly 2 stone and changing my diet to gluten free make that happen ??? if so something with TMi coming ladies ! sorry lol. cd12 - had clear cm that didnt strecth anymore than 1cm cd13(today) - had cm but its more white today and dosnt stretch anymore than 1cm and its accomponied by a pain in my right ovary.... Ive never had this before so not sure whether its ovulation this month or not but how does that sound???
> sorry to sound dim!!!
> 
> xx
> 
> It sounds like it could be ovulation. Are you doing opk's? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I havent done any opk's . I spent a fortune on them before i found out i wasnt ovulating and got so dissapointed in never getting a + result that i just gave up with them! lol .
> If this is ovulation then when do I start counting it as 1 DPO etc???xxxxClick to expand...

If today is ovulation then tomorrow is 1dpo and so on... I have my fingers crossed for you that this is it! :happydance: Have you got it covered? x


----------



## SummerLily

ebony2010 said:


> SummerLily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SummerLily said:
> 
> 
> well done Ebony ! :happydance:
> 
> I know its changing the subject slightly, but can loosing weight make you ovulate. I dont ovulate every month but i know i ovulated last month and this month I think its coming again !! could losing nearly 2 stone and changing my diet to gluten free make that happen ??? if so something with TMi coming ladies ! sorry lol. cd12 - had clear cm that didnt strecth anymore than 1cm cd13(today) - had cm but its more white today and dosnt stretch anymore than 1cm and its accomponied by a pain in my right ovary.... Ive never had this before so not sure whether its ovulation this month or not but how does that sound???
> sorry to sound dim!!!
> 
> xx
> 
> It sounds like it could be ovulation. Are you doing opk's? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I havent done any opk's . I spent a fortune on them before i found out i wasnt ovulating and got so dissapointed in never getting a + result that i just gave up with them! lol .
> If this is ovulation then when do I start counting it as 1 DPO etc???xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> If today is ovulation then tomorrow is 1dpo and so on... I have my fingers crossed for you that this is it! :happydance: Have you got it covered? xClick to expand...


I hope so too!!! having never really had it im not sure which day i go from!! lol. 

Oh we have have it covered ! :happydance: :haha: 
We have been DTD every other day since the :witch: left us ! so fingers crossed its covered!! xx


----------



## SummerLily

ebony2010 said:


> SummerLily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Just had a big rant in my journal so I won't bore you will all the details.
> 
> I rang up and got my CD2 results and they are all ok. I'm so upset because I wanted there to be something they can easily fix. :brat:
> 
> And... I tried to find out about DH's SA and they won't tell me.
> 
> I just had a cry and it didn't help.
> 
> I just feel like its going to take forever. :cry:
> 
> oh hunny :hugs: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks... I'm just not coping today. :nope: xClick to expand...

big :hug: xx


----------



## Traskey

Ok, i'm sneaking on when I shouldn't. 

Yes, losing weight can kick start ovulation. The 2 stone that you have lost seems to have made the difference so keep going! Stretchy cm is the best one for ov so sounds like you are either there or close. Maybe you should pick up some ov indicators. I get mine cheap on Amazon. 

Ebony ~ so sorry to hear that you are having an awful day :hugs: I will check out your journal after work, but wanted to say, hang in there!!!!!!! DH will have to get his results, they won't give them to you. Glad that the CD2 bloods were ok, but sorry that it didn't give you any answers. The not knowing can be very frustrating. 

Zowiey ~ I'm lucky that my Chloe is not a farty dog but Murphy when he was on Pedigree was awful! Thankfully changing his food worked :)


----------



## SummerLily

Zowiey - :haha: that made me chuckle!! My king charles farted yesterday and frightened himself and started barking at his tail! still he is 7 !old age for ya! xx


----------



## 4magpies

Ebony, only reason I got my OH's result is that the tests were with my/our FS so they know for certain that I need to know them IYGWIM? Rather than just being though a doctors surgery.

I ring for my results next week, I am secretly hoping they can find something thats easily fixed to.

xxx


----------



## ebony2010

4magpies said:


> Ebony, only reason I got my OH's result is that the tests were with my/our FS so they know for certain that I need to know them IYGWIM? Rather than just being though a doctors surgery.
> 
> I ring for my results next week, I am secretly hoping they can find something thats easily fixed to.
> 
> xxx

Thanks for the info and thanks for becoming my new journal stalker. :thumbup:

Good luck with your results. x


----------



## lovie

hi ladies :)

summer lilly that sounds like OV signs! i am no expert but I have read that weightloss can make OV more regular:happydance:

zowie and summerlilly you make me giggle with your dog fart stories! 

ebony hugs to you hun :hugs: yay for your 2 pound weight loss!! 

my day has been quite dull, I study swedish with lots of other imigrants and a boy who sits next to me is from somalia he said "amy you have been on holiday and got thin!!" this made me feel a bit better, I didnt tell him i actually gained half a stone! 

i hope you are all having a lovely day :) x


----------



## SummerLily

hey lovie ~ im hopeing its ov sgins!! not sure when it means I go from 1Dpo though not ever having had it !! fingers crossed the dieting had made it happen :happydance:

hehe Zowie's storie made me giggle too!! :haha:

today has been pretty dull this end too! but has passed pretty quickly ! and its great that you got a complement on your new figure ! despite lol. xx


----------



## lovie

im not sure Abdi (the somalian boy) thaught that weight loss was a good thing, he took 2 apples out of his bag and gave me one and said there you go you can have one of my apples so you dont get too thin! 

dpo should be the day after the ov symptoms, it might be worth temping next month i found that i actually OV later than i thaught. the good thing about temping is its free, the bad thing is its anoying! 

I ment to say a massive thank you to *tarwa* I made the paprika pork for my family the night they arived and they really loved it! I served it with rice and crusty white bread. thank you so much for suggesting it to me, they kept talking about it all week! :hugs: x


----------



## EmmyReece

It looks like I've put on roughly 1.7 kg :cry: I'm still just over a stone lighter than I was last year but it's creeping up :cry: It'll be from all that comfort eating I did last week when I was stressed :dohh:

The gym direct debit is all set up and we've got our inductions on Wednesday night. They were really nice and the guy who set it all up for us, he's run our inductions through quicker than normal so that we aren't wasting money on it.

Ohhh and my macbook is bust, I'm on Chris' laptop at the moment. Looks like it's going to be £160 to fix including parts and labour :( My keyboard might have got a bit wet and now the keys are stopping working :grr:


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*Tarkwa *yay for such a great loss! :happydance:

*zowiey* sorry af got you. :hugs: It's worse when there's no warning. 

*lovie* it's great when people say stuff like that! I've had coworkers comment on my weight loss, I think it's great that they see it, since I haven't really lost that much in comparison to how much I have to lose. 
*
Summer* losing weight can definitely make you ovulate. I have an online friend who now has a 3 month old daughter, and she got pregnant after losing a significant amount of weight. She had/has PCOS and didn't ovulate regularly before losing weight. That was the only thing needed for her to conceive, she wasn't taking meds or anything at the time. 

Fat tissue is hormonally active, usually overweight people have excess estrogen from the excess fat, so losing weight balances our hormones quite a lot. 

I took today off dieting, we had a team spirit building day, so ate out for lunch and a little piece of cake with coffee etc. I'm still not going overboard too badly, but eating what I want, just for today. Hoping having a higher calorie day will kickstart my weightloss again. 

Getting good amounts of ewcm, opk still only a shadow of a line. Getting impatient! :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

come on opk strawberry needs a definite positive, stop teasing :thumbup:


----------



## lovie

you deserve a little peice of cake and a coffee strawberry! i hope the day went well :) yay for lots of ewcm:happydance: come on + opk! you have probably said before but do you do anything extra to get your regular ewcm, grapefruit juice or anything? you seem to have it working really well for you :)

oh em how anoying to get a little weight gain :growlmad: hugs to you hun :hugs: do you want to be loose the weight we gained last week buddies? not very catchy i know but we can do it! good luck for wednesday night i hope you enjoy your induction! grrr for a broaken laptop:growlmad: i hope chris lets you borrow his whenever you need one :) 

i just took my evening primrose oil and agnus catus and they feel stuck in my throught, the pills are so big and i am supposed to take 5ish a day very anoying! im sure they have calories in them 

:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

drink lots of water with them hun, that's how I manage to swallow big tablets.

Chris is being brill and letting me use his laptop at the moment, need to let him have it back later so that he can get a few bits done ...

and yep lovie I'd love to be weight loss buddies this week to get rid of the weight we've put on :happydance:


----------



## Traskey

Arrgh, give me strength! I have been eating my daily and weekly points for a few days now and i've gained 1kg since I started doing that. Noooooooooooo, it took me four weeks to lose that kilo and it's gone back on in 4 days :cry:


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Thanks *Emmy* and *lovie*, my opks better listen to you! :D

*lovie* I've been taking certain Chinese herbal formulas the past few cycles, and I've had better amounts of ewcm for sure. Then again, my cm has gotten better all the time after I quit the pill, so might be happening without them. I have tried grapefruit juice and evening primrose oil in the past, didn't do anything for me. 

I read in one of the books I have (I have several so don't remember which) that the pill, since it basically tricks our body into thinking it's pregnant all the time, sort of makes the cells/"bits" in our cervix that produce cervical mucus inactive, and that it may take time for them to start producing fertile cervical mucus again after quitting the pill. Makes sense to me, don't know if it's true though. 

Do you ladies have a hard time to NOT bd every day when you think or know ovulation is approaching? I always decide to bd less often, in case DH's sperm isn't great, but have a hard time sticking to that plan once I start getting ewcm, let alone when I get a positive opk! :blush: DH pretty much goes with whatever I tell him, so he's no help. :haha:


----------



## PixieRoessa

I'm new here.......hi everyone:hi:

can i please join your group?:flower:
i have pcos and i have been ttc for a long time and i have a lot of weight to lose before i can have further fertility treatment.

a bit about me: i'm 25 years old (26 on 14th March):wohoo:, i had an ectopic pregnancy when i was 18yrs old and i lost one of my fallopian tube's:cry:
i have been ttc ever since with no luck at all & i found out on 18th January that i have pcos, i had u/s scans last Thursday which confirmed the pcos & i got told that i have cysts. 

i'm hoping that losing the weight will help with the side effects of pcos and will help me conceive:thumbup:

so sorry, i'm rambling on a bit:shy:


----------



## lovie

thanks for the ewcm advice strawberry :) the last time i took the pill i was 16 i think my ewcm might just be shy! i get a bit paniky when we dont bd on one of my fertile days tmi this month we did it so much my poor oh couldnt "finish" and i tried to be kind but was trying so hard not to show him how disapointed i was!

traky im so sorry to here its not worked to use all your points :( :hugs: i really hope the kilo comes off easier because its new, join me and em in our plan this week hun xx


----------



## Traskey

:hi: :howdy: Pixie! Welcome to the group.

Sorry to hear about the ectopic and the pcos :hugs: Join us as we celebrate our losses and support each other when things are not going so well. The ladies on here are fantastic :)

Thanks Lovie, I will join you and Emmy on the "Get rid of those pesky pounds" week :D


----------



## lovie

hia pixi and welcome :) im sorry for your loss :( it must be hard to have been diagnosed with pcos :hugs: do you have lots of the usual symptoms or was the diafnosis a (un welcome) supprise?

do you have any plans for your birthday in a couple of weeks? do you plan on following a specific diet or just eating healthier?

so many questions! feel free to ignore them hehe :flower: x


----------



## PixieRoessa

lovie said:


> hia pixi and welcome :) im sorry for your loss :( it must be hard to have been diagnosed with pcos :hugs: do you have lots of the usual symptoms or was the diafnosis a (un welcome) supprise?
> 
> do you have any plans for your birthday in a couple of weeks? do you plan on following a specific diet or just eating healthier?
> 
> so many questions! feel free to ignore them hehe :flower: x

Hi lovie:hi:

i kind of had a feeling that i was going to be diagnosed pcos, i've been getting alot of bad ovary pain over the last few months, and i struggle to lose weight. i plan on following a diabetic type diet, i see the dietician on the 10th to help me with my food planning:happydance:

i dont have any plans for my birthday yet, i do know that my mum is planning on taking us out for a meal, bless her:flower:


:dust:


----------



## PixieRoessa

Traskey said:


> :hi: :howdy: Pixie! Welcome to the group.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the ectopic and the pcos :hugs: Join us as we celebrate our losses and support each other when things are not going so well. The ladies on here are fantastic :)
> 
> Thanks Lovie, I will join you and Emmy on the "Get rid of those pesky pounds" week :D

Hi Traskey:hi::D

thankyou for welcoming me:flower:

i'm looking forward to getting to know everyone:thumbup:


:dust:


----------



## lovie

awww your mum sonds sweet pixie :) good luck with the diet, this group is great because between us we are doing loads of different diets so we can compare and give tips! x


----------



## nikki79

nikki79 said:


> Hi Nik...
> 
> I started ww online 2 weeks ago but did the old plan before that so if you have any questions just shout. :thumbup:
> 
> Those charts that tell you what weight you should be are sooo wrong. I does depend on build. :growlmad:
> 
> Good luck and welcome. x

I've been paying weight watchers online for about 11 months and bit only used it for the first 4 months!! What a waste of money.

I think I like pro points more, i know everyone seems to have gone up at least 1 point but bananas are now free instead of 2 points and even though i hate them i've been eating 1 a day to fill up.

I was rather naughty this morning and got on the scales, Friday is my weigh in day, and I'd lost 2lbs over the weekend. I have been really good and don't think the goodness will last. I found it really hard no to binge over the weekend. I eat a whole box of mushrooms on toast Sunday morning for breakfast. :oops:

*Traskey* I have read on the weightwatchers board that people have gained or STS after dipping into the weekly points even though thats what they are for. Hopefully that weight will come off quicker than it did first time for you.

Nik


----------



## Tarkwa

Thanks *Lovie*, I'm so glad your family liked the dish! Fingers crossed I win the competition, but it's not drawn until summer so it's a long wait. What a lovely lad you had sitting next to you - maybe you do look slimmer and the 7lbs you put on is actually muscle because of all the exercise you had on the piste?!?!? 

*Summer*, losing weight definitely helps you to ovulate in my opinion (and my FS's opinion!). It's made my cycles more regular which in turn helps with ovulation (long and irregular cycles usually mean that you are not O'ing - sorry Emmy, not what you want to hear I know, but you are working on it!!!).

*Strawberry*, we have to continue with 'real life' when we're dieting, and not make ourselves miserable or stick out like a sore thumb (sounds like good old peer pressure!). Keeping it under control is the most important thing to do. FX'd the higher calories help you lose a few more lbs and bring you that darker OPK line! 

*Emmy*, you've had a rough time lately and have comfort eaten so I guess you're not totally surprised a few lbs crept onto the scales. I know you have a lot on your plate at the moment but you really must look after number one, and that is YOU!!!! Obviously your mum and Chris are way up there, but you need to invest in you for a change, not worry about other people. I know it sounds selfish, but I believe that might be the issue here (in my opinion).

Eeeeek, *Traskey*, that's not fair, is it! Are you exercising more? If you eat more cals then you need to exercise more (but you knew that!) - just don't let your body go into starvation mode by going hungry. Finding that level of 'satisfaction' with the amount you've eaten (i.e. feeling full but not bloated or still hungry) is really hard, isn't it. My body doesn't seem to have the mechanism to say 'stop eating, you're full now', I could just eat and eat and eat, especially if it was chocolate cake (have just been watching junior oz masterchef )!

*Strawberry*, DH and I struggle with BDing EOD! I know what you mean about doing it less often to give DH's sperm a chance to get going again, and I don't think DH minds. He has a lower sex drive than me so it can be 'hard' to convince him to bonk me occasionally, but after this long trying I think 1) he's getting used to it and quite liking it :winkwink: and 2) he knows what it means to me :hugs2:.

Hi again *Pixie *and welcome to our thread - it's getting very popular these days! The old photo on your avatar certainly didn't look like you had 110lbs to lose! We're all in the same boat though: end goal = weight loss resulting in a baby (or two!). Sorry to hear about your loss. Some ladies on here have PCOS and tubal issues so you are not alone chick :hugs:.

I hope I've covered everything and everyone!
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

OBEM or Biggest Loser?!?!?!?! I think i might watch OBEM and go onto ITVplayer to watch BL (though I'm really not Davina Macalls biggest fan, the US version is soooooo much juicier!!!)
xxx


----------



## SummerLily

thanks tarkwa!! im just worried im going to go to my FS and his going to tell me he wont help untill my BMI is under 30! and then theres the worry i might not be able to get down to it in time , with the weight gain this week !?! :wacko: but ive drawn myself up a diet of exact points on a daily basis for 4 days and then im going to weigh myself again !!fx'd it works! 

Hi Pixie!! and welcome :hi: Im a fairly newbie too and thier all lovely here !! youll fit right in!! xx


----------



## Tarkwa

Honestly, on OBEM the majority seem to fall PG on the first go, or by mistake! And is it just me but most of them are really young (i.e. around 20/early 20s!). Raaaaaaargh!
Rant over. 
xxx


----------



## SummerLily

aw hun :hug: can be frustrating cant it !! 

what is OBEM??? sorry lol! xx


----------



## Tarkwa

Thanks Summer, OBEM is One Born Every Minute (on channel 4 the show about giving birth). I feel so old watching it, inadequate when they say they fall PG so quickly, and angry when they don't realise how lucky they are. Humph! Watching Biggest Loser now on ITV3+1, yay!
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Me too! Finished OBEM, although I was really happy for the 37 year old lady that had lost two children already. Now I am on Biggest Loser. OMG, I want to lose 4stone. I would be BMI under 30 then :wohoo:


----------



## twinkle1975

That's why I don't watch OBEM - makes me too sad!


----------



## Lisa84

Tarkwa said:


> OBEM or Biggest Loser?!?!?!?! I think i might watch OBEM and go onto ITVplayer to watch BL (though I'm really not Davina Macalls biggest fan, the US version is soooooo much juicier!!!)
> xxx

Ooo im the same i much prefer the US version. The british one is watered down and doesnt seem as intense. Plus like u im not a davina fan. Im bored of her now!! xx


----------



## Traskey

Ok, how desperate am I? :blush: I've ordered preseed and softcups from Amazon. I have very little cm and it's usually been and gone before the ov goes positive. I am not convinced by the softcups but frankly, i'm at the stage where I thought it couldn't hurt to give them a go. Has anyone else tried them?

Sorry to ask in here, I know it's not about dieting but I don't feel as comfortable asking this anywhere else. Besides, you all understand me, my age and my situation xx


----------



## lovie

oh english TV how i miss you!!! I think that maybe that OBEM has more young mums because they are easilly persuaded to be on tv, i know i would have said yes at 19 and no now at 26, 

you are sweet to say maybe it is muscle but i think its just a mixture of a little bit of chub and a little bit of water retention. I think the reason that abdi thaught i looked slimmer is because i was wearing the only outfit that was clean and that is (very thick) leggings and a top that only just covers my bum (its quite nice and not as tarty as it looks but usually id wear it out not to class) so i think maybe he just noticed i had a figure (usually i wear a hoodie or fleace and frumpy skirt hehe) where i go to class is very multicultural which is great (i am the only student from an english speaking country) I have made friends with people from all over the world. today tho a scary man from iraq followed me to the toilets and waited outside then followed me down the coridore and stood so i couldnt get passed and asked me for my phone number (which i honestly never remember) i told him this and he didnt beleive me. i saw my russian friend and she came and recued me, I find I have a slight culture clash with some of the people especially in how they treat women. tomorrow i will dig out my oldest biggest hoody and not wash my hair! rant over sorry to go off track! 

:hugs:xx


----------



## Traskey

Aww, Lovie :hugs: Rant away! Thank heavens for friends that come and rescue us. I'm sorry that this guy made you feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Tarkwa

Traskey said:


> Ok, how desperate am I? :blush: I've ordered preseed and softcups from Amazon. I have very little cm and it's usually been and gone before the ov goes positive. I am not convinced by the softcups but frankly, i'm at the stage where I thought it couldn't hurt to give them a go. Has anyone else tried them?
> 
> Sorry to ask in here, I know it's not about dieting but I don't feel as comfortable asking this anywhere else. Besides, you all understand me, my age and my situation xx

Ah hun, our thread isn't just about dieting, LTTTC comes with a whole host of other things and helps make it interesting! I've thought about using 'cups'! I think I prefer the look of mooncups so might give them a go next cycle if no joy on this one. And as I too only get one day of EWCM I'm thinking about preseed (we do have KY which is meant to be safe, but isn't designed to help). Sorry I can't give you any advice on them, but am happy to hear how you get on chick!
xxx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I love OBEM! although that cleaner that walks around talking to herself gets right on my wick! 

Emmy - off topic but is that your real name? My sister had a baby on fri and thats what they're thinking of calling her - I'd never heard of it before! (Emmy, Emie, Emi - lol something around there anyway!)

Tuesday is weigh in day for me and I've lost two pounds this week! Woop!! I'm starting to see a real difference now :)


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Good morning ladies, hope everyone is doing well today? :flower:

*Traskey* no more desperate than others, namely me! I haven't done the soft cups, but pretty much everything else. :blush: I've done preseed, lying down 20 mins after sex, lying down 20 mins after sex on my tummy since one lady said that's what she did the month she got pg after trying for 2 years, lying down with my bum or my legs up, making sure we have sex in a certain position around ovulation (have tried different things), have taken all kinds of supplements, not taken them, have scheduled bd in all patterns I could think of, have temped and not temped, done acupuncture, reflexology etc. I'm sure I've got you beat! LOL :haha:

*Pixie* well done on the weight loss! :flower:

Getting back to counting calories today, perhaps exercise too. I actually got a blister under my right heel from those walks on the weekend, and yesterday it got so sore I couldn't do any exercise! Grr. :growlmad: But perhaps it'll be healed enough today to manage some at least. =)

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## april05

WOw how this thread has grown...

Hope you are all keeping well, I havent time at the mo to read all your posts, but just wanted to check in & say hi....xx

Had a busy few weeks and havent been good at all, but back on track this week, I'd like 2 stone off for bank holiday weekend in June.... fingers crossed...

Miss chatting to you all.... xx

Have a good day xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Girls, sorry to butt in, but I am freaking out. Please go see my journal....

xxx


----------



## lovie

eak 4 magpies that is so exciting!!! definatly a nice strong line! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

You don't think its an evap?

xxx


----------



## lovie

in all honesty I have never even got as close as getting an evap on a HPT so i cant say from personal experience, but i can definatly see pink and from what i have heared evaps are not pink! are you going to test again? im so happy for you!! xx:hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

I have brought a test to work with me and was thinking of using 2nd MU but I am now scared.

Think I will leave it till weekend maybe.

AF is due between tomorrow and friday.

xxx


----------



## lovie

i have my fx so hard for you that you get a nice dark line :hugs: keep us informed! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

4 magpies, I really don't think that's an evap hun :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm having trouble keeping up now I'm having to use Chris' laptop :rofl:

*Tarkwa* no offence caused hun. I don't think I'm ovulating either, which I really think is down to my weight because all of the other tests came back clear. So I'm just really going to go for the weight loss and hope that that helps things along.

I'm a bit nervous about doing the induction for the exercise for life scheme, but really excited about the induction for the uni gym :blush: Does that sound really stupid?


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks Emmy.

Not saying I'm pregnant and getting to excited yet though.

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: keeping everything crossed for you hun


----------



## lovie

emmy good luck with the inductions hun :) let us know how they go :) 

how your loose the little weight you gained going? i feel really flat, (not my tummy that will never be flat hehe but my mood) my family going and my period coming and gaining weight has all really got me down. I cant magic my family back to me and i cant magic a bfp but i can loose those bloody pounds i gained last week and im determined to do it! my life feels a bit like walking through knee deep water at the moment, it feels like im learning swedish to make my life here and loosing weight to have a baby, id just like something nice right now :( impatient me!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: you totally deserve to have something nice happen ...

I don't know how I'm feeling to be honest. I'm trying to start the day off feeling motivated and upbeat etc, but I've got weigh in later today, I might say to the nurse that I don't want to be weighed as I feel really ickky and bloated. And explain to her about the gym and that I've got a plan in place and hoping that it'll help to move things along.

Wish I had a magic wand so I could give everyone their :bfp: *and *get your family back to you lovie


----------



## lovie

thats so sweet of you em :hugs: if you do get weighed maybe explane to the nurse how the stress you have had has not helped with the weight loss.

on a side note i do love dieting because food tastes so much better!! when i just eat what i want it tastes like rubish but today my melon for breaky tastes so sweet and fresh :) id never normally choose fruit id have a sandwich or sweets later in the day.


----------



## EmmyReece

you're doing so well hun :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance:

I think af might be on the way, I've just checked my cm (thiis might be tmi so I apologise in advance) as it was quite thick and sticky yesterday. Anyway it's creamy today, but there is a definite light barely there tint of pink to it, which is how af normally starts for me, plus I had a temp drop this morning 

Please, please, please let it be the start of af [-o&lt;


----------



## Bagpuss31

Hi ladies

Not been on for a while and can't keep up with you!! Just thought I'd check in and see how you were all doing!

Since I was last on I've lost another 11lb so in total I've lost 2 and a half stone in just 6 weeks! my cycle still like clockwork and back to the firtility clinic next Tuesday because I have got my BMI down to what they want!!

Feeling very hopeful now xxx


----------



## PixieRoessa

how is everyone today?:flower:

im ok, the :witch: is due today.
right now i'm feeling ok about it, because then i can go on my medication on the 8th:thumbup:

@ Tarkwa
hi:hi: everyone says that i dont look the weight i am.... i must hide it well... all my weight is on my hips and tummy and bum. 
how are you today?:flower:


anyways ladies, i better get the housework done :laundry::hangwashing::dishes::iron:

see you all later:wave:



:dust::hugs::dust:


----------



## Lisa84

Bagpuss31 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Not been on for a while and can't keep up with you!! Just thought I'd check in and see how you were all doing!
> 
> Since I was last on I've lost another 11lb so in total I've lost 2 and a half stone in just 6 weeks! my cycle still like clockwork and back to the firtility clinic next Tuesday because I have got my BMI down to what they want!!
> 
> Feeling very hopeful now xxx

Wow Bagpuss thats fab!! How have you lost the weight so quickly? xx


----------



## ebony2010

Phew... I think I have finally caught up. Ok here goes...

*Summerlily*... I think weight can affect ovulation too as when I'm lighter my period is lighter so it must effect cycles as a whole. :thumbup:

*Emmy*... I'm so sorry you gained weight and you have to be weighed today but think of it this way... your weigh in will show you where you stand and you can draw a line and start anew. Good luck with your inductions tomorrow too. :thumbup: Just think how much faster you can lose weight once you are exercising.

*Traskey*.. Sorry about your gain from eating your weekly points but it might be due to you not eating them before. I worked out that the old point system is equal to the the new points system if you eat both daily and weekly so maybe your body was holding on to all its calories like it does in starvation mode. Maybe if you still to eating them all might now let you start losing it again this week or at least eating that big more might have given your metabolism a kick. :hugs:

*Pixie*... Welcome :hi:

*Nikki79*... the points are the same overall total with ww. On the old system they were roughly 70 cals per point and now they are roughly 40 cals per point so if I add up my daily and weekly then divide by 7 to get a daily average and convert into calories I'm on exactly the same as the old plan. I wish they'd just stick to the old plan but I do love the more free fruit too :thumbup:

*Tarkwa*... I can't wait to watch the biggest loser. I watch it on itv2 tonight. :happydance:

*Lil-pixie*... congrats on the 2lb loss :happydance:

*4magpies*... Firstly is your name because you want a boy? :wacko: Secondly... I had a look in your journal and on the test you took yesterday there was colour in the 2nd line which means it can't be an evap. :happydance: Congratulations!!! When are you testing again? Also, if you want to check with a darker line a friend of mine got her bfp on a superdrug test a few days before they even showed on the ic's so maybe you could try with one of those if you are worried the lines are too faint. good luck :thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

Oops forgot my update :rofl:

I have earned 6 ww points today from exercise as yesterday I fed my face like my life depended on it :blush: so this week I'm going to earn some of those wasted points back through dog walking and my trusty old exercise bike. That will teach me. :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

Ebony, I would love a boy, but now we have been TTC for a while, I just want a happy healthy baby!! Regardless of sex...

So you can see colour in both tests? Yesterdays and todays??

Eeee. I dont have a superdrug local that I can access easily to go get a test so I think FRER is the closest thing...

xxx


----------



## ebony2010

4magpies said:


> Ebony, I would love a boy, but now we have been TTC for a while, I just want a happy healthy baby!! Regardless of sex...
> 
> So you can see colour in both tests? Yesterdays and todays??
> 
> Eeee. I dont have a superdrug local that I can access easily to go get a test so I think FRER is the closest thing...
> 
> xxx

I found yesterdays I think but there were so many pages of posts that I lost track and couldn't find todays. lol What page number is it on? 

the superdrug ones are 10mui so very sensitive. I think Asda ones might be as sensitive too but don't quote me on that on. x


----------



## 4magpies

Left (1st) Yesterdays, Right (2nd) Todays....

xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0343.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 11









IMAG0344.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: af is here


----------



## EmmyReece

4magpies ... it definitely looks darker to me hun :happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

4magpies said:


> Left (1st) Yesterdays, Right (2nd) Todays....
> 
> xxx

Oh it was todays I saw actually and it looks like they are getting darker. :thumbup: Are you going to keep testing every day?

Congratulations magpie :wohoo:


----------



## 4magpies

I think I will test in the morning with another IC then if its darker go get a FRER for thursday morning...

xxx


----------



## ebony2010

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance: af is here

:happydance: hopefully as you lose your weight your cycles will get get shorter. :thumbup:


----------



## 4magpies

Woohoo Emmy. Really happy for you!!

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: thanks everyone ... am soooooooooooo chuffed ... just off to post in my journal :rofl:


----------



## ebony2010

4magpies said:


> I think I will test in the morning with another IC then if its darker go get a FRER for thursday morning...
> 
> xxx

:happydance: I wish you had a chart I can stalk :rofl:


----------



## 4magpies

I truly thought I was out from CD1 this month as I should have been ovulating from my bad side... Haha.

I think its not caring that got me there... its the most relaxed I have been in ages.

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: keeping everything crossed for you hun


----------



## lovie

hi ladies :) 

4 magpies how are you feeling? has it sunk in yet? have you checked your tummy to see if you have a bump yet? (that is the kinda thing id do!) 

yay for AF emmy! do you get pains with it or are you a lucky duck and have pain free AF? 

bagpus that weight loss is amazing!:happydance::happydance::happydance: id love to here how you did it!

yay for earning extra ppints ebony:thumbup: 

I was super lazy today and got the train to class and håkan came and picked me up, so i have done pretty much no excersise :( i am feeling very un motivated, loosing pounds i have allready lost makes me angry! 

on a good note i am very excited because today i found out that most ice lollies have very few calories in them! twister ice lollies have 70 cals in and they are such a lovely treat! also i found some weight watchers soups, they are called something else in swedish but with easy to read calories, only 115 per meal, and they look yum (i'll let you know later :) ) im thinking of having a soup now and then a greak salad later to try to stop my night snacking, oh and the other exciting thing i found were soya deserts, yum! 

i hope your all having a lovely day! xxx:hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

It's not sunk in cause I am still not convinced.... Lol.

xxx


----------



## Traskey

Ok, I am all caught up.

4magpies, I don't often see lines but I can see yours!!!!!!

:test: again tomorrow, you know you want to ;)

I don't want to get your hopes up, but all I can say is it looks like a :bfp: to me. Why don't you get one of the more expensive ones that yells at you? (Or are they not as senstive). If af is due tomorrow then I would think it would show up, but don't quote me on it. Not a pg expert. 

Emmy ~ :wohoo: for af!!! So pleased for you (didn't think i'd be saying that) but you are now onto your next cycle.

Bagpuss ~ How did you lose all that weight so quickly? I neeeeeeeeeeed to know lol xx

Pixie and Lisa :hi:

Strawberry ~ Hope your foot has healed up and the calorie counting is going well today.

Ebony ~ Don't worry about the bad day yesterday. Today is a new day.

I hope I got everyone the right way round, there was a lot to read today so if I messed up, forgive me. It's been a long day!

April ~ welcome back!


----------



## SummerLily

Hi ladies :flower:

4magpies ~ congratulations!!

go ebony :thumbsup: on your extra points ! think I need to get in some more exercise so that I can get some more points !! theres so many yummy things tempting me lately !! 

yay for emmy ! :happydance: will be catching up on your journal later !! 

lovie ~ know how your feeling today hun!! have felt pretty 'blah' todat and cant seem to get motivated! although the garden needs a mass clean soits a good job ive had a days rest ( but most so i can get hubby motivated to do it tommorow !! :haha:)


Evening to everyone else !! hope your all having a fab evening s far! !

:hugs:

xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Ooo - 4magpies - keeping everything crossed for you!
Emmy - woohoo for AF!
Bagpuss - I want to know the secret too!
Hey everyone else! xxxx


----------



## SummerLily

Hi Twinkle :hi:

Ladies , how do I start my own LTTTC journal??? cant figure it out !! 
xxx


----------



## lovie

summer lilly if you go to the lltc section click on the journals at the top of the page and then click on new thread (i think it is at the bottem) let us know when you have started it so i can stalk you! xx


----------



## SummerLily

Thanks Lovie! Am on my way over there now ! :happydance:
xx


----------



## lovie

I wondered if any of you knowledgable ladies knew how weight effects fertility, everything i read says its bad but i still dont really know why, i have been looking through some old ttc and being overweight posts and so many of the ladies seem to go on to get pregnant, its really encouraging. x


----------



## Lisa84

I think it has something to do with estrogen levels and how excess fat causes them to vary. Not sure i spelt that right by the way lol xx


----------



## imogenwanted

hi ladies sorry i have not been on for ages but need a bit of advice

i am on cd12 and think im ovulating already i have had eggwhite since cd10 and i have a long cycle normally 35 days,

so dont know what is going on.

but only bd on cd11 so do you think i have a chance.

you all seem to be doing really well on the weight loss i have not lossed anything for weeks :(


----------



## imogenwanted

lovie said:


> I wondered if any of you knowledgable ladies knew how weight effects fertility, everything i read says its bad but i still dont really know why, i have been looking through some old ttc and being overweight posts and so many of the ladies seem to go on to get pregnant, its really encouraging. x

i have read loads and it just does seem to be bad for you to be over weight
because your body is not at its best to hold onto the baby so mc are higher and you are more at risk of pc and other things,

so after all the reading i still think bigger people do get pg on they own and have fine babys, i also think we all try so hard to loss weight and try so hard to get pg that if we did and we are bigger then thats just the way it is.

the doc told me the other reason they do not give bigger ladies clomid any more is we cost the nhs more money as we need more scans and more help with giving birth. you can imagin how that went down with me.

so go for it and if we do get that bfp we so deserve it compared to all the younge people who just get pg and dont even want to 

xxxxxx


----------



## SummerLily

hey ladies have finally done my journal !!! :thumbsup:

my mum was a 'large lady ' when she conceived my sister , ( i wont say how much but her BMI was definatly over 30 )
xxx


----------



## lovie

imogen my cycle did a crazy OV really early thing 2 months ago, it just ment AF came a little early FX you still caught the eggy x

thank you for the advice ladies :hugs: i bet you were furious imogen wanted when the doc told you ladies with a higher bmi cost the nhs more money! just think of all the money spent on drunk people in A+E every weekend grrrr! 

summer lily i will go check the journal section right away :)

:hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

4magpies said:


> I truly thought I was out from CD1 this month as I should have been ovulating from my bad side... Haha.
> 
> I think its not caring that got me there... its the most relaxed I have been in ages.
> 
> xxx

Nooooo!!!!!! lol don't say that. All the psychics (the ones that I actually believe) have said I need to relax. :dohh: Apparently.... if i relax it will happen.... yeah whatever! :wacko: x


----------



## ebony2010

lovie said:


> I wondered if any of you knowledgable ladies knew how weight effects fertility, everything i read says its bad but i still dont really know why, i have been looking through some old ttc and being overweight posts and so many of the ladies seem to go on to get pregnant, its really encouraging. x

Maybe it depends on the person because not long ago there was a woman in a magazine who was 40 stone and had a baby so go figure :shrug:


----------



## ebony2010

imogenwanted said:


> hi ladies sorry i have not been on for ages but need a bit of advice
> 
> i am on cd12 and think im ovulating already i have had eggwhite since cd10 and i have a long cycle normally 35 days,
> 
> so dont know what is going on.
> 
> but only bd on cd11 so do you think i have a chance.
> 
> you all seem to be doing really well on the weight loss i have not lossed anything for weeks :(

If you are ovulating and BD on CD11 then you probably do have it covered. :spermy: are meant to live for days inside and I think its meant to be better to have the little swimmers waiting when you release your egg. :thumbup: x


----------



## Tarkwa

Traskey said:


> Ok, I am all caught up.
> 
> 4magpies, I don't often see lines but I can see yours!!!!!!
> 
> :test: again tomorrow, you know you want to ;)
> 
> I don't want to get your hopes up, but all I can say is it looks like a :bfp: to me. Why don't you get one of the more expensive ones that yells at you? (Or are they not as senstive). If af is due tomorrow then I would think it would show up, but don't quote me on it. Not a pg expert.
> 
> Emmy ~ :wohoo: for af!!! So pleased for you (didn't think i'd be saying that) but you are now onto your next cycle.
> 
> Bagpuss ~ How did you lose all that weight so quickly? I neeeeeeeeeeed to know lol xx
> 
> Pixie and Lisa :hi:
> 
> Strawberry ~ Hope your foot has healed up and the calorie counting is going well today.
> 
> Ebony ~ Don't worry about the bad day yesterday. Today is a new day.
> 
> I hope I got everyone the right way round, there was a lot to read today so if I messed up, forgive me. It's been a long day!
> 
> April ~ welcome back!

Can I just echo what Traskey has said above?!?!?! 
4maggies, I voted in your poll - BFP!!!! :wohoo: I'm so excited for you (and a teeny tiny bit jealous too! :blush:). I keep thinking should I test again because of my bizarre period, and DH said there is a possibility I could be, but I just don't feel it. The only weird thing I had was not getting sore boobs like I usually do - which is what you said you had, so that gives me a speck of hope. Anyway, I'm not testing any time soon, but you are! We want pics of every stick you've pee'd on hun!!!!!!! 

I think a close friend of mine might be PG. I haven't seen her a lot lately and she dropped me a note asking to see me for a catch up. She asked if I had any news but as you already know I don't. This is the friend who has been trying since Feb '09, and who has taken clomid, but never wanted to talk to me about TTC. DH thinks she just wants to catch up, but I just can't help thinking that she is PG. She really deserves it, but I really feel like I'm being left behind with my friends. It's stupid and I know that, but I can't help it. 

So, I'm on a bit of a downer tonight. Feel like I ate loads today - am dreading weighing myself now as I think everything that got cleared out has been filled up again. DH has suggested a nice long walk which I think will be nice.
xxx


----------



## lovie

hugs for you tarkwa :hugs::hugs: im just watching a tv show called i didnt know i was pregnant and they often seemed to have unusual cycles, so maybe you could still be lucky from your last cycle, FX for you xxx

4 magpies tarkwa is right we want to see every hpt!! :hugs:


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Good evening ladies, hope you are all well! 

*4magpies* congratulations! :flower:

*Tarkwa *I feel you, I feel so left behind a lot of the time too. We're allowed to feel down, when getting pregnant takes longer than a year, it's such a dreadful feeling that you just don't realize until you get there! "Officially" infertile. Gah. :nope:

*lovie *others have explained what they know about how weight affects fertility. It's to do with how our fat tissue is hormonally active, and how excess fat usually means excess estrogen, and that throws everything off balance. For some reason large women have higher miscarriage, pre-eclampsia, pregnancy diabetes etc rates as well, and lower chances of IVF success. So all in all, not a good thing. But of course plenty of larger ladies get pregnant naturally, and have a healthy pregnancy/baby, so it doesn't affect everyone! 

*imogen *for sure if you ovulate cd12, cd11 is good timing for bd'ing! 

I'm still getting good amounts of ewcm, bd'd today. Maybe a positive opk tomorrow? Just have a hard time deciding whether to go for every day once I get opk+, or just go every other day as we did last cycle. We've done every day plenty of cycles too. :shrug:


----------



## april05

:wave: Hi Ladies,

How are you all this evening??

Bagpuss, wow thats fantastic, fair play to you! Xx :happydance:

4magpies  congratulations xxxxxx :happydance:

Tarkwa  Ah pet just go ahead & meet up with your friend but prepare yourself incase she is PG, that way you wont show how you really feel. I know that you would be happy for her, but I also know you wish it was you. Lots of pregnancies around lately and I just wish it was me, I also feel left behind with my friends its not their fault or mine its just something that happens..x :kiss: :hug:

Strawberry  You asked before what was my journey so far. We had a M/C in Jun 07 & have been TTC since Jan 08, I didnt want to get pregnant again as I didnt want another M/C, we attended our local Maternity Hospital for Fertility treatment, they gave me 6 months of Clomid, 50mg for the first 3 months then 100mg for the second 3 months, all I remember was my Progesterone was 2.2, which I know now ment I hadnt been ovulating, the Docs told me this was due to my weight, told me to go home loose weight and come back with a BMI of 30!! Eh like thats gonna happen any time soon!! That was in May 10, then I contacted Napro Techology in Oct 10 & have been on that programme since, my progesterone has gone up to 17.8 (which I think is amazing with out meds!) I have lost aprox 70lbs over the last few years, if Id have stuck to the diet I would have had a BMI of 30 in no time! LOL I was doing WW and am currently doing Herbal Life, for breakfast I have 1 weetabix with soya milk & herbal tea, around 11 I have another weetabix & a herbal life shake, lunch is either a bowl of home made veggie soup or salad & herbal tea, snack on fruit & then a healthy dinner no carbs!! Through Napro I found out Im allergic to Cows Milk, Bakers Yeast, Brewers Yeast, Peas, Potatoes & Red kidney beans  which makes sense as I always felt bloated & horrible after eating Potatoes & Bread. I only found this out in November so I am trying very hard to stay off all the things I cant have as it can only help! Thats my journey so far xxxx (sorry for rambling!)

I have started back on my treadmill I am doing 45 mins in the morning & 45 mins in the evening, I am watching Desperate Housewives while doing it ( I am only on season 4!) I started the treadmill yesterday (after a LONG break!) & have to say I love it & hope I can stick to it. :loopy:

:hi: Hi to all the newbies & :hi: all the oldies (no offence!) 

xx.xx.xx


----------



## Traskey

Summer ~ i'm sorry I forgot you earlier, :hi:

Imogen ~ the other argument about obesity and fertility is that your cycles get longer and there is a higher chance that you don't ovulate. You are not the only one not losing so I feel your pain :( I think you are ok if it's OV.

Lovie ~ I am absolutely with you on the costs of all the drunkards in a+e at the weekends. I bet my IVF would cost less than that lot every weekend! Ditto new livers and smoking patches. It's the same with fostering and adoption. If you smoke and drink it's ok, although they'd like you to quit but they won't let you apply to Herts without medicals if you are overweight and will decide on whether to let you go further based on medical opinions.

Tarkwa ~ I am sorry you are having such a crappy day :( Keep thinking that you will get there, it's just taking a little longer than some people. I know it's bad but I tend to hang about in the lttc threads more and more these days. So many pg in one cycle or two makes me :( even though I am happy for them. Have you considered just double checking you aren't pg? I hate poas but would it settle your mind? I would see your friend, but like Ebony said, prepare for a bfp, just incase.

April ~ Did the napro recommend Herbal Life, or did you just get fed up of WW?


----------



## EmmyReece

:hug: for everyone

it's a bit manic here tonight, my brother and his gf are at a college course tomorrow over an hour and a half away, which means that I can't do either of my gym inductions :(

I've got the uni gym rebooked for Friday night at 7.00 pm, and have asked for the other one to be rebooked for tomorrow at some point. 

Also I've had to change my ticker, I've got to lose an extra 10 kg than what I'd originally thought because I've found out today that I'm only 5ft 3 rather than the 5ft 7 I thought I was :dohh:

I did do weigh in in the end and I'm 163.4 kg which is good, a bit of a loss, nothing major, but in the right direction so I'm happy ... :thumbup:

I'll try and catch up with everyone properly tomorrow morning when I'm slightly more awake :rofl:


----------



## lovie

yay emmy horray for a loss:thumbup: allways much beter than a gain!:happydance: how anoying that your bmi was wrong:growlmad: what bmi is your goal on you ticker, if you dont mind saying? i only have my goal of 30 on mine, id love to be not considered overweight but a bmi of less than 25 seems too far away right now. 

trasky it makes me so angry that people need medicals for adopting and fostering if they have a high bmi:growlmad: there are so many children in need of loving homes.

strawberry i also find it hard to decide what pattern of BD to do, i panic if i do it too much and i panic is i do it too little! 

excersising and watching desperate housewifes sounds great april!


:hugs: x


----------



## EmmyReece

it's aimed at a bmi of 29.7 hun :) it seems so far away at the moment though, makes me wonder if I'll ever hit it


----------



## lovie

you will, you definatly will hun! xxxx


----------



## Traskey

Sorry you had to postpone your gym induction Emmy :hugs: and that you're not as tall as you thought. I am sure you can reach goal though Em, so stay positive :) Well done on the loss too!

Lovie ~ my ticker is also set to just under 30. I thought if I put it all on at once I would find it tougher.


----------



## lovie

my ticker too is set to as close to 30 as i could calculate :flower: 1 step at a time for me :flower: x


----------



## spidergirl

Hi everyone!!

my name is danielle and i am 23 and i live with my oh of 4 yrs. We have been ttc for 2 and a half yrs now. We went for test last yr and found that my oh has a low sperm count so we are waiting to start icsi. At the moment i weigh 13st and a half i really want to lose 3 and a half st so i have a better chance once we start ivf xx


----------



## april05

:wave:

Morning Ladies,

Just finished my treadmil for this morning. I feel great & am happy I started back.

Traskey, my sister started Herbal Life in September and has lost 4 stone since, she looks amazing so I decieded to switch to that, I haven't been as good as her on but think the penny has dropped!

Have a good day ladies, will check in later 


xx


----------



## lovie

he spidergirl and welcome! :flower: my family come from oldham, i love to visit everyone is so friendly! good luck with your weight loss, and extra good luck for the IVF!:hugs:

april yay for the treadmill:happydance: was the desperate houwives episode good? 

on wednesdays i go to my class early 8.30 and usually i dont go till 12.30 i had my alarm set to the usual time so i didnt wake up in time grrr oh well i could do with a day to myself really :flower: hope you are all well xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Good morning lovely ladies!

*Emmy *a loss is a loss, well done. :flower:

*April *wow, you have quite a history, like many on here. You've lost so much weight I'm slightly jealous! =) My body doesn't want to let go of the weight, it seems. Nah you've done really well, and especially well done on the treadmill this morning, :thumbup: I can't force myself to do any exercise before work. 

Welcome, *spider*. :flower:

I'm aiming for just under bmi 30 like you ladies, being actually normal weight just seems such a far fetched idea for me!

Got a blaringly positive opk this morning, so should ovulate within the next couple of days. =) Still not sure what to do about bd'ing!


----------



## 4magpies

Think it was false positive girls... FRER BFN.

Oh well.

xx


----------



## Tarkwa

Ah hunny :hugs:. I hope it's not. I logged on especially as I knew you wouldn't be able to hold back from testing again. I'll have a look in your journal now.
I have everything X'd for you (even my legs right now :winkwink:)!
xxx


----------



## lovie

awww 4 magpies sorry to here your frer was not positive:nope: dont loose heart till AF shows hun and i hope she stays away xxxx


----------



## SummerLily

morning everyone! :flower:

welcome newer newbies :hi: :laugh2:

4magpie ~ dont give up hope till AF shows! maybe where youve been so relaxed this month your BFP is being relaxed too!! keeping everything crossed !

good luck with the BMI under 30's ladies ! well all be super healthy curvy yummy mummies in no time! :happydance:

xx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*4magpies *sorry the frer was negative! :hugs: Maybe test again in a few days if af doesn't show up?


----------



## Traskey

Afternoon ladies, sneaking on at lunch time :blush:

Welcome to Spider :howdy: :hi: Good luck with the weight loss! Everyone here is very supportive so it's good to have you here.

4magpies, the more expensive pg tests don't tend to work until the day of your missed period and as you weren't sure when that will be, I wouldn't give up hope just yet. I snuck on so I could see how the test went. I know it's hard but try and hang on a bit longer. 

Lovie ~ Sorry you missed class today, but I hope it gives you a chance to catch up on everything after your holiday.

AFM ~ I have buckled and contacted Lighter Life. I know, I know :blush: It's not good for you but quite frankly I am out of time. I am 39, have about 4 stone to lose and no time to lose it. The WW just isn't working for me. It's been 1 month since the FS and 7 weeks on the diet and nothing is budging past week 2. 

In one month, I have what will probably be, my second and final appointment where they tell me there is nothing more they can do. If I can show that I am well on my way to BMI <30 they just may let me have another month or two to shift it. As of today they would take one look at me and say you've lost nothing since last time, go away. Cut off for NHS, 39 yrs and 6 months, will be August. I think it is going to be hell but at this moment in time I have no other choices. IVF and ICSI rates drop significantly when I hit 40 and that's assuming we could find the money for private treatment. If I don't do this I know I will look back one day and think, "Why didn't I at least try?"

I have an information session that I can go to, which I will, to see if it's suitable and we will go from there. I sent the email this lunch time before I chickened out :blush:


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*Traskey *I understand quite well. I'm so frustrated with my weight loss too that I'm considering similar things - and I don't even have such a deadline as you with the whole age cut off thing! So go for it, and let's hope it brings you the results you need! :thumbup:


----------



## lovie

best of luck with lighter life trasky, did your doctor recomend WW? well done for sending hte email, i hope the information session goes well! is it very strict in the uk for nhs IVF in terms of weight and age? we have the same BMI must be below 30 rule in sweden but my OHs ex lost a massive amount of weight but her BMI was still a way above 30 and they gave her 1 try at IVF, i think because she had shown such effort to loose the weight.

my day is going nicely, im catching up on the washing and tidying, with a little peak at B and B every once in a while :flower: i found out that grapefruit juice is good for burning fat :happydance: im glad because i was worried about drinking too much of it and having extra calories! all im worried about now is haw many calories are in evening primrose oil.

hugs to all :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Big hugs 4M
Think I've put on this week :cry:


----------



## Traskey

:wohoo: for grapefruit juice burning fat :) Gives you more cm too. Double bonus! Although I find the taste vile I have been trying more of the stuff. The things we do :haha:

All my goodies from Amazon arrived in the post today, just in time for ov, which should be around Friday this week.

Twinkle ~ sorry to hear you may have gained. When is your wi?


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*Traskey *indeed! I really detest grapefruits, let alone the juice, and still I've had it daily to increase cm, on several cycles...

My brother (who is 10 years older than me) has just been diagnosed with type 2 diabetes. I'm starting to wonder if I should go to the dr soon and ask for tests for insulin resistence etc, to check for diabetes and other stuff that would explain my slow weight loss. My fasting blood sugar was good, but haven't had any other tests regarding blood sugar. 

As for me, O pains are starting. I've often wondered whether I feel the pains before the egg bursts from the follicle (the pain then being from having a very large follicle in my ovary), from the bursting, or from the fluid from the follicle going "down" or my tubes cramping a little or something. Apparently ovulation pains do not necessarily mean that ovulation is taking place exactly at that moment. I've had my temps go up after the day of ovulation pains, a few days after etc. Then again temps can go up slowly after ovulation, so the temp shift doesn't necessarily pinpoint the exact day, let alone moment, of ovulation. 

I think I may skip exercise today. Well, except the best kind. :winkwink: The only problem is that I've got acupuncture tomorrow, and you're not supposed to exercise after that. Two days of rest in a row is a little too much for my liking!


----------



## lovie

i hope your brother is ok strawberry, i would go to the docs about it even if it just puts your mind at rest.

I <3 grapefruit juice, i think it might be because i am limiting my diet quite alot, but i see it as a treat!


----------



## ebony2010

Ok... I think i've caught up again... :wacko:

*Emmy*... congrats on the weight loss. I'm 5'3 too. :thumbup:

*Spidergirl*... welcome to the thread. The ladies are lovely here. :hugs:

*Strawberry*... yey for the +opk. Go get that eggy!!!!!!!! :happydance:

*4magpies*... I'm sorry you got a bfn on the frer but could it be that the internet ones are more sensitive? Aren;t most of the ic's 10mui.. and isn;t a frer 25mui?? Don't give up yet!!!

*Traskey*... No lighter life is not healthy long term but if it gets your weight loss started and gets you ivf on the nhs then I'd do it too. Good luck :thumbup:

*AFM*... I'm having a bad day again. The extra exercise I did yesterday made me feel like hell today so I've ended up eating junk again. Off to college tomorrow so I should be too busy to eat too much and should get a good day under my belt again.


----------



## lovie

studying burns tons of calories ebony:thumbup: i hope you feel better soon xx

yummy dinner of pea and eacon risoto for me :flower:


----------



## Traskey

Oh, that sounds nice Lovie. Yummy dinner. I've got some chicken to do something with but not sure what yet. We should be going to the pool tonight but DH has borrowed Criminal Minds from a friend, which I love, so i'd love to be bad and just sit watching tv. I've already prepared what I need for tomorrow so I have a rare night off :)


----------



## Tarkwa

Hello ladies :hi:
There are so many of us on here now it's hard to keep up! It takes me forever to write these and usually someone has posted before I finish :haha:!!!

*Lovie*, thanks for your kind words, but I just know I am not. Some people don't have 'red' periods, so I guess that was one for me?! Whoopsy for not setting the alarm properly :haha:.

*Strawberry*, YAY for EWCM and +ve OPK! It's hard to know the best pattern of BDing - just go for it and have fun! As for diabetes I think you should go to the doctor and be tested. Having that on your mind will only make you worry and you don't need that. A quick blood test should sort it, shouldn't it? And have 'fun' relaxing with the acupuncture. Can you let me know what happens at the appt (specifically on the first appt) - I'm intrigued but scared at the same time.

*Bagpuss*, I'm very impressed with your weight loss - you can't keep it a secret on here - we're all desperate to know how you did it?!

*April*, you're so right, I would be over the moon for her, but secretly (or even not so secretly) wishing it was me as well!

*Imogen *and *Traskey *- I get really angry about the NHS too and how they discriminate on treatment becasue of our weight. I'm going to stop talking about it now or otherwise I will wind myself right up!!! 

*Traskey*, I took a look on regular TTC a few weeks backand I felt so old and inadequate! They are such youngsters in comparison and worry after one month. I know I did the same :haha:, but I have moved on, and I feel right at home here with my curvy cyber friends. POAS won't help me hun, I just KNOW it will be BFN. Will defo meet up with my friend and play it by ear (who knows, she might want to talk about IVF?!). Re Lighter Life I saw an advert for it on TV last night so I asked my DH how a lady in his team had got on. She lost tons of weight on it (enough for DH to say how different she looked) but now she is putting it all back on he said (again, enough for him to notice - I've got him trained well :winkwink:!). Please only do it for a short while - we don't want to hear that your cycles have gone doolally because of it, but I completely understand why you have to do it hun. I don't have the same constraints as you, but we've got so much in common otherwise. Yay for the softcups - keep us posted with how you get on with them.

*Emmy*, how on earth is there 4" difference in those heights? Had someone measured you at 5'7", or were you guessing? I'm so glad you did the weigh in - it shows how strong you are, facing up to what could have been a bit of a downer, but look at you, YOU'VE ACTUALLY LOST WEIGHT!!!

My ticker is also set to get me under a BMI of 30 - it's the key figure for us ladies, isn't it!

Hello :hi: *spidergirl*! It's a great bunch of ladies on here hun. Can I ask what's your BMI? Is the 3.5st you want to lose to get you under BMI 30 for your ICSI/IVF? What are you doing to lose weight and when do you need to lose it by? So many questions for all the newbies!

*Twinkle*, have you weighed yourself yet? Emmy thought she might have gained, but she hadn't, so you might be ok

*Ebony*, don't give up because you've had a bad morning - draw a line under it and have a 'good' afternoon - that'll pick you right up!


AFM, I've just had a knock at the door and the double glazing salesman asked if he could talk to the homeowner! Now, that was bloody cheeky, but I'm thinking it could be because I look really young?! I'd say I look a bit younger than I am in years - maybe it's my new glasses (I'm wearing my Tommy Hilfigers today!). Ooh, I feel really young now, and not minding him saying that - I was annoyed at first, but now it's quite flattering! 

Was at work for most of today (had a wee bit of stress there, but all sorted now) and have been out shopping for my mum's birthday and ended up buying some pick'n'mix. I went for one of all the things I like, and 5 toffee bon-bons. Was 120g (1/4 lb) so I'm not holding out much hope for my WI on Monday, especially with a birthday meal on Friday. I had a sneaky jump on the scales yesterday and was up 0.8kg, but I think when I wasn't able to go to the loo that I lost a lot of water (dehydrated) and now I'm drinking much more again. No idea what to have for dinner though. DH has an innocent veg pot (I had one for lunch) that needs eating. I think I might go for something simple like scrambled egg on toast?

I have a very full day at work tomorrow which will help to keep me busy. I'm worrying about lunch already - does anyone else worry about food and when they are going to eat? I'm not sure if it is because I'm watching what I eat, or whether I am just a foodie, but I seem to plan my life around food? 

DH is off to uni again this weekend - I really hope I don't O whilst he is away. I'll :sex: him tonight and then the night time will be Sat night - that really messes with my plans of :sex: EOD :growlmad:.
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Traskey said:


> Oh, that sounds nice Lovie. Yummy dinner. I've got some chicken to do something with but not sure what yet. We should be going to the pool tonight but DH has borrowed Criminal Minds from a friend, which I love, so i'd love to be bad and just sitting watching tv. I've already prepared what I need for tomorrow so I have a rare night off :)

Traskey hun, can you do both??? There's nothing better than watching your fave TV show, but imagine how good you would feel after a swim? If you have time (you did say tomorrow is already prepared) then do both?! Have your cake and eat it!!! Hmmm, cake!
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Yay Tarkwa ~ for looking young enough not to look like the homeowner. I think that's a fab compliment. Must be the weight you are losing, good skin and funky glasses. I don't think 120g of sweets will make too much of a difference to your wi so please don't feel too guilty. It's not like you eat them every day. 

I really hope that DH is there when you ov. Is your cycle a bit messed up from the last af? CD1 is usually the day after full flow but yours was weird. Maybe you will be lucky and it will be either before or after DH is away. Fingers crossed x 

Mmmm cake, I absolutely agree ;) Thank you for the support with the LL. I just need to know in my own mind that I tried everything I could for my husband and I. I'm not planning on doing it forever, just long enough.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've never really paid that much attention to my BMI until i saw all you lovely ladies discussing it, so this morning i had a look at mine. 

when i started my diet it was 40. right now it is 36.5. to get my BMI under 30 i need to weigh 10 st 8 lbs. BUT to get it to 24 (just at the very top end of normal) i would have to be 8st 7lbs - thats bloody rediculous! i probably weigh more than that just in bum cheeks!


----------



## EmmyReece

*spidergirl* hi :hi: and welcome ... good luck with the weight loss, these ladies are lovely, always willing to offer advice and support, whether it's a ttc issue, weightloss or something else :thumbup:

*april* so glad the treadmill seems to be going well :happydance:

*lovie* how did your day to yourself go hun? your dinner sounds very yummy.

*strawberry* yay for the positive opk :happydance: keeping everything crossed for you for this cycle, after all the hard work you put in, you really deserve some good news :thumbup: I'd get the tests done too just to be on the safe side, it might provide some info as to why weightloss seems to have slowed down? Hope your brother is ok hun

*4 magpies* sorry it was bfn on the frer :( I'd still keep an eye on how things develop on the ics because I do think they're more sensitive

*Traskey* I wish there was another alternative for you hun :hugs: but we're here for you every single step of the way ...

*ebony* :hugs: maybe next exercise day try not to push too hard and work more at building up endurance? the nurse on my exercise scheme said she didn't want me to be aching like crazy the day after a workout, just a little stiff.

*Tarkwa *I was just guessing at 5 ft 7 :dohh: it gave the nurse such a giggle when I came out with it yesterday :rofl: Glad all the stress is sorted at work hun :thumbup: Hope your plan of :sex: goes well :thumbup: and if you do ov while he's away that some :spermy: are waiting around for the eggy 

*Lil_Pixie* I was thinking the exact same thing, just that it would be my boobs that weigh that much rather than my bum cheeks :rofl:

AFM af is being a complete and utter cow. Really giving me aches in my back, cramps in my tummy, and just staying very light :dohh: I haven't done much today other than some baking for mum, I did scones and choccy chip muffins and oddly enough I wasn't tempted once :happydance:

I'm kinda glad that I had to cancel my inductions, the way my tummy is aching today I don't think I would have got through either of them :dohh:

I'm feeling a bit impatient, kinda like I don't want to be taking a ttc break now that af is here :blush: But I know I need to sort my weight out otherwise I won't even ovulate :dohh: I must sound so crazy wanting to change my mind already :(


----------



## Lisa84

Ooft ive missed tons :( 

Hope everyone is well. Ill catch up later just wanted to post that i lost 2lbs this week :) i did put that on last week but im determinded im goin to lose 2 weeks in a row now coz im sick of bouncing around at the same weight xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

yay for losing 2lbs lisa :thumbup:


----------



## cranberry987

rejoined my gym this week and just did my usual two classes and im seriously injured lol - only been away 2 months. my back went after the body pump - luckily im working late tmw so cant do a class so can have a rest. had to get the lift downstairs as i couldnt manage the stairs. husband had to get me out of the car! feel v v old now ><


----------



## Traskey

Lisa ~ yay for 2 lbs, that's fab!

Lil Pixie ~ :haha: I just can't imagine being as thin as they say I should be either! 

Emmy ~ :haha: I love the boobs weighing as much as our ideal weight comment. Oh, if only.

Cranberry ~ my fist day back at the gym last month we went swimming after. The next day my arms were so sore I could hardly lift them. Was torture every time I had to write on the whiteboard :haha: Hope you feel better later and it's gone by morning.


----------



## Lisa84

Right peeps i have finally caught up. Phew!!! lol

*Tarkwa* i know how u feel about feeling left behind. All my friends have either got children or are pregnant. Even on BnB now i tend to stick to just this thread coz it seems like im gettin left behind here too. Everyone i have been close to seems to be pregnant. 

*Strawberry* Yey for +OPK :happydance: on my first cycle of Clomid i was BDin every night and the nurse told me that was too much of the sperm didnt have chance to mature but then i hear loads of ppl who have fallen pregnant BDin every night. Suppose it all depends on OH sperm quality. 
Sorry to hear about your brother. Type 2 can be quite managable with a good diet cant it?
How are you finding Acu? I had my third sesh on Monday and im not sure what to make of it all

*April* Fab news that your progesterone is goin up but what is Napro Technology. I have hear lots of ladies talk about it but have no idea what it is. 

*Emmy* Sorry u had to cancel your gym induction hun. I find Feminax works wonders when i have a bad period. Also when i get stomach cramps i take the dog for a nice long walk coz it helps. Kills two birds with one stone too coz i get some exercise in :)

*Spidergirl* Hi hun :hi: hope u find this thread as supportive as i do. All the ladies here are fab!! :)

*4magpies* :hugs: sorry about the negative FRER hun i have everything crossed for u xx

*Traskey* i have considered Lighterlife before but im too scared of how it will effect my cycles but if it gets u one step closer to IVF then im sure the pros outweigh the cons. Good luck at the inital consult xx

*Lovie* Grapefruit juice is minging!!! haha i tried it for a while to help with my CM but it seriously played havoc with my gag reflex lol xx

*Ebony* Sorry u have had a bad day but im sure all is not lost as long a you are good the rest of the week. Its weird how the body works. I can be good as gold some weeks and put on but then like this week ive not been an angel and lost :shrug:

*lil pixie* I know it can be daunting when u work out how much u need to lose in total. Once it starts coming off tho it seems more achievable. Good luck hun and set yourself mini goals i find that helps xx

*Cranberry* ooft i know how u feel. If i havent been to the gym in a while it takes me about a week to recover from a sesh. I end up walking like John Wayne lol xx


----------



## lovie

hia ladies :) 

hope you are having nice evenings! 

well done for taking up the gym again cranberry, I hope you are not too sore!

yay for 2lb gone lisa!!!

hope your tummy is feeling less crampy emmy, im like lisa excersise does dull the pain a little alltho it is the last thing i feel like doing when i have a painfull period! i tend to constantly move my hips in circles and it helps, i look a bit odd and when i was doing it in bed the other night my OH said i was making him feel sea sick lol.

i just drank 2 cups of coffee that was stupid!! i didnt really realise how late it was and i really fancied one of the left over beers from the holiday and i didnt want to waste calories so i thaught oh coffee that will satisfy me, now i feel all hyper!!!! I dont feel hungry tho yay. 

a quick ttc question, when do those of you who do opk's start using them? i started way too early last month and got really fed up with being around wee 2 times a day... i know with a baby it will be alot more than that but at least then i will have a lovely baby to cuddle! 

hyper smiles from me :) :) x


----------



## EmmyReece

I was wondering the same thing lovie, one of the ladies I talk to on here, she thinks I should start from cd 14 as we don't know how long my next cycle is :dohh: I'd say somewhere between cd 12 and 14 to be honest hun, when did you start testing this cycle just gone?


----------



## Traskey

How long is your cycle Lovie? I have a chart here that came with my opk and it tells you when to start depending on the length?


----------



## Traskey

Cycle length (days) Start to test on
21 6
22 6
23 7
24 7
25 8
26 9
27 10
28 11
29 12
30 13
31 14
32 15
33 16
34 17
35 18
36 19

Over 40, they say to consult your doctor.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Lisa84

I start on CD 12 usually Lovie although i cant for the life in me remember where i have put them so it looks like i will be leaving it up to guessing this month. Luckily i get mega pains when i ovulate so ill know xx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Good morning ladies!

*lovie *I've usually started my opks between cd10-12, a little early but I didn't want to miss the surge. 

*Tarkwa *what a great compliment! :thumbup: I've always looked younger, but I think in the past few years I've started to look my age. Fx that your hubby isn't away during ovulation, but if it's only a weekend, then bd'ing right before he leaves should be enough. Or was it longer?

Thanks ladies, my brother is starting to be well again. His blood sugar had been like 39, when it should be under 6! So he's been getting insulin shots in addition to pills for now, not sure if he'll manage with just the pills in the future. My father has type 2 diabetes, and my mom's mom had it, so I think getting myself checked at this point is a good idea. I have a dr's appointment today, will let you know if I find out anything. 

As for the acupuncture, this is the second acupuncturist I've gone to. Let me first say that as I live in a small town, and alternative medicine isn't really popular in my country yet, that I don't have a lot to choose from. So neither specializes in fertility, in fact, don't know if they know that much about it to be honest! The first one I went to was a Chinese man, and basically just asked me about why I was there, and then it was off to put a whole bunch of needles in me. In my head (stress), shoulders (tense muscles, headaches), and many in my tummy and lower back (fertility) plus a few in my calves. Then he'd leave me there for like 45 mins to relax and come and take the needles out. He wanted to see me at least once a week, preferably twice a week. I felt pretty relaxed throughout, but didn't notice any major changes. My cycles were more to the ideal ovulate cd14 -type, but I was also on progesterone suppositories so think those were responsible for that.

My current acupuncturist is different, she interviewed me quite a lot about what's going on with me, a little about my cycles, and then proceeded to "listen to my pulse". Then she put just two needles in, one in my foot, and the other in my arm near my wrist. After a little while she put another one near my belly button. Left them for like 20 mins, and then took them out (after listening to my pulse again). Next time foot and near my wrist again, slightly different places, and one on my tummy from the start. Apparently the pill can make your energy sort of flow the wrong way around in this certain meridian, or something, and she's trying to turn it back and let the energy flow freely. I've seen her only once per cycle so far, she did say we might go for weekly sessions for a little while, but for now she wanted to see me only after a new cycle had started so we could see the effects of the treatment properly. Not sure if I've seen dramatic changes, but I think I'll give it a go a little longer. 

Sorry ladies, didn't realize I was feeling so chatty! :haha: Hope you all have a good day. :flower:


----------



## lovie

good morning :flower:

chatty is good strawberry! the acupuncture sounds really interesting! so far i have steared away from alternative medicine as my mother was a hippy in the 80's when i was growing up and it drove me crazy! crystal healing instead of antibiotics and all that silly things. I have had very few of my imunisations aswell. I compleatly turned my back on all things hearble and alternative as a teanager to the extent that i refused to take herble pill and homeopathy, this month taking evening primrose and agnus catus is the 1st time i have taken herbs as my own choice! I think i need to be a little more open minded about alternative options, hearing the experiences of ladie son here it is making me a little more open :)

thank you all for the opk advice, I started pretty mush the day AF stopped last month and did it 2 times a day because i had really cheap opk's and i was worried i have an LH inbalance because i had multiple +opk days the month before, the only problem was that i ran out of opks on day 21 and didnt ov till day 22 silly me! so i have no idea if my LH surge wa slong or normal. my cycle varies between 27 days and 35 grrrr so id better order some tonight and start the joyfull relationship with my wee! lisa you lucky thing getting OV pain (odd thing to call someone lucky for pain!) id love to know my body well enough to tell, i tend to get an upset tummy with stress and emotion so i can often not tell if its my womb or intestines!

strawberry im glad to here your brother is getting better, 39 is pretty high for blood suger i hope was ok, my ex boyfriend was a type 1 diabetic and he said having really hugh blood suger felt like you were drunk! can you test your blood suger on his blood suger kit? i used to test mine all the time on my ex's one, it was allways really low even tho i ate vvv bad sweet foods, but it kinda put my mind at rest.

emmy i love the boob comment aswell! 

I looked in the mirrow this morning and noticed that my "back fat" has gone :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: this is the bit of chub that i hate the most! i think it made me look like i was melting! my fat is quite focused on my bum, boobs and and legs with chubbyish arms and chubbyish back and tummy, the weight i have lost seems to have mostly come off my back and tummy, I am so happy about the back fat going but i will be sad when my boobs go, i think they wont look so nice when they go empty, I wouldnt mind if they went flat after breast feeding but its rubish they will go flat just i made silly diet choices! anyway vanity moment over! does anyone else have any bits of their body they are loving being thinner/looking forward to being thinner, or any bits they dont want to loose weight from? 

oh i slept fine after the coffee but i still feel slighty hyper this morning! hugs to all :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*lovie *yay for losing back fat!:happydance: I hate that too, mine isn't gone yet but it is a little less there for sure. 

How about starting opks at like cd10, but only doing them once a day for a few days, and then going for two times a day? That's what I usually do. 

Can't use my brother's blood sugar monitor, he (and my parents) live about 600 kms away! lol 

I carry a lot of my weight on my tummy. Besides that, I have a good layer all over, I like the fact that I'm in proportion, you know, large all around. lol Well my bum and hips are quite small compared to the rest of me, meaning I'm not pear-shaped at all. My boobs most likely won't get much smaller, they haven't in the past, I wear around an 38FF these days. I wish I lost some there! Not too much of course. lol


----------



## lovie

yes 600 km could be a long way to go to measure your blood suger hehe! i wear a uk size 38 F im not sure how the scandinavian sizes differ to the uk ones, the australian sizes are different it confuses me too much i just wait till i go home and go to marks and spencers to buy bras. my boyfreind laughs at my bras because they fit on my head as a hat. 

your opk sugestion is a great idea, i just need to get my OH to order them as he has a swedish card, i have asked him about 5 nights in a row now.. silly man not doing what i ask them:growlmad: 

did you used to live in southern finland strawberry? i would love to move to the north of sweden but håkan says no because i would get bored, but really i dont do much now living in stockholm apart from go for walks and spend time with håkan and look at the internet so i dont see much difference! I guess id find it harder having longer winters, it allmos feels like spring today in stockholm -1 and sunny :happydance::happydance: 

xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*lovie *yeah I lived in middle Finland before, that's where I'm from. It's been sunny and just above 0C today here, very spingy! lol 

Bra sizes here at least differ so that we don't have "double sizes" ie DD is E and so on. So you just go from a, b, c, d, e, f, etc, and in our sizes I'm usually G or H!

Copied from my journal: I did go to the dr but she didn't really have anything useful to say. Ordered labs, you know, basic fasting blood sugar, thyroid, lipids - and the odd tips (which OF COURSE I KNOW BY NOW!!!) of making sure I don't drink sugary juices etc. Also prescribed diet pills for me, the kind that bind to the fat in your food and prevent it from absorbing into your blood, instead coming out in your stool. Ugh. Not sure if I'll give it a go yet, but then again, I definitely need to start shifting this weight! She also said that with the pills you should eat about 2000 calories per day - heck I eat way less than that already!!! So not much help, but we'll see what the tests say.


----------



## twinkle1975

StrawberryTTC said:


> *lovie *yeah I lived in middle Finland before, that's where I'm from. It's been sunny and just above 0C today here, very spingy! lol
> 
> Bra sizes here at least differ so that we don't have "double sizes" ie DD is E and so on. So you just go from a, b, c, d, e, f, etc, and in our sizes I'm usually G or H!
> 
> Copied from my journal: I did go to the dr but she didn't really have anything useful to say. Ordered labs, you know, basic fasting blood sugar, thyroid, lipids - and the odd tips (which OF COURSE I KNOW BY NOW!!!) of making sure I don't drink sugary juices etc. Also prescribed diet pills for me, the kind that bind to the fat in your food and prevent it from absorbing into your blood, instead coming out in your stool. Ugh. Not sure if I'll give it a go yet, but then again, I definitely need to start shifting this weight! She also said that with the pills you should eat about 2000 calories per day - heck I eat way less than that already!!! So not much help, but we'll see what the tests say.

Strawberry I've been advised by the FS to get those pills too - I need to go & talk to my GP though, I'm a bit dubious about them as I have IBS anyway & I don't want to be leaking walking round the supermarket (sorry for that image!) so I want to know exactly how much difference they'll make!


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*twinkle *really? Did they say anything more? I've been reading up and it seems that the active ingredient is being researched whether it can cause liver damage. Most likely the pill I was prescribed won't, as it's low dose, but still makes me wonder. Plus I don't fancy the idea of crapping in my pants either! :haha: Then again I'm tempted to try it, since I'm not losing as is...


----------



## Traskey

Afternoon all, I have a paperwork afternoon so I am sneaking on here :)

Strawberry ~ Your brother's sugar levels sound high so I am glad to hear that they are coming back under control. I think with all the diabetes in your family it was a very good idea to go and get checked. I hope the tests results come back ok. 

Lovie ~ Yay for the loss of back fat. It's my least favourite fat too, especially when it's around my bra. Urgh. Wohoo for spring like temperatures, it's only 1 degree where I am today and feels freezing brrrr

Twinkle ~ My best friend is a doc and was doing a lot of research on the fat binding medicines. They work well but you do have to be super careful with the fat or you can get leaks. 

AFM ~ My CBFM and ov strips both came back positive today! It was such a shock as the CBFM usually goes from low (for about 12 days) to high (for about 4/5) and then eggy (ovulation LH surge). This month it went straight from low to egg! Surprised the heck out of me. Would have tried to :sex: a bit more if I'd been prepared but it's not too bad. I've never gone from low to egg before so i'm wondering if it was because of the HSG or the EPO i've been taking this month. I even did a CB digital ov on top, just to double check. More smiley faces!

I have my LL info session in half an hour, although if I get my bfp this month I won't need to do it. Hmm, yeah right. Shakes and soups here I come!


----------



## lovie

hi all :)

trasky you must have 1 super strong eggy this month to get such a strong lh surge! hope its the one that will make your baby :hugs: good luck with the ll this afternoon, let us all know how it goes, is your OH going with you? 

strawberry wow spring has come for you aswell!! its 4.35 here and still light im very excited! how anoying that the doctor had nothing usefull to say, i thaught about buying the "ali" weightloss drug i think it works the same as the drug you mentioned, I'm all for trying things and seeing if they work, the way i see it is i could allways stop if it made me feel bad. 

it feels allmost like spring here today it makes me feel happy! i lived in melbourne australia for allmost a year last year and they have a pretty miserable winter (the same as englands) ozzy winter stared last may and i moved back to europ at the begining of winter here (september) so i have had about 10 months of winter now and i want summer!!!!


----------



## 4magpies

I have some alli in my cupboard that I haven't taken. I tried them for a while but they didnt make much difference as I dont eat much fatty food anyway.

If anyone wants them I could post them?

xx


----------



## lovie

thats sweet of you hun, i dont think you can post drugs to sweden, maybe they wouldnt make much differenct to me as my "problem" foods are sweets and carbs. xx


----------



## 4magpies

lovie said:


> thats sweet of you hun, i dont think you can post drugs to sweden, maybe they wouldnt make much differenct to me as my "problem" foods are sweets and carbs. xx

They are my main problem...

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Chocolate. :haha:

xxx


----------



## Traskey

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm bread, potatoes and cheese. I don't buy biscuits and cakes, I can live without them (DH moans when he can't find any, he has such a sweet tooth) but carbs, if I don't eat them i never feel full.


----------



## zowiey

Hello ladies :wave:

traskey how did the ll meeting go? Do you think you will join? xxx

Hello to everyone else, I did start reading through what I've missed, but theres far to much! You ladies like to chat :haha:

Well, I had a fab birthday, hubby cooked me a delicious Italian meal, and got me a birthday cake! I also got a lovely cath kidston teapot from my sister, and lots of money for my holiday! 

Hope everyone is ok?
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Information meeting at LL went well but they only start on a 4 week cycle and I have to wait until the 19th :( That leaves me only 2 weeks until the FS which is a total bummer but there is nothing I can do until then. At least that would let me finish this cycle before I start but I do think I won't have lost enough weight by the 7th April to make them wait a little longer. 

Why couldn't I have met DH earlier in life, ttc straight away, instead of waiting to be married and running out of stupid time!! PMA, PMA, there must be some around here somewhere ;)

Zowiey ~ glad you had a wonderful birthday!!!!!


----------



## zowiey

Yeah, I had a few weeks weight when I joined, Ive been looking at exante, the losses are about the same as LL, but obv, you don't get the support. Oh I don't know, I'm in a panic now, I have 4 weeks to loose 1stone! Eeek!

If you find any PMA, let me know! I think I lost mine somewhere!
xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I was seriously thinking of trying slimfast but I dunno if it would actually work?

xxx


----------



## zowiey

4magpies said:


> I was seriously thinking of trying slimfast but I dunno if it would actually work?
> 
> xxx

I was thinking about slimfast, but then my sister and her housemate did it, and they both stuck to it 100% and both gained the first week! But I was thinking of using it for all 3 meals rather than 2. 

Argh! seriously, as if lttc isnt hard enough.


----------



## Traskey

zowiey said:


> Argh! seriously, as if lttc isnt hard enough.

You aren't kidding!!!! We have the double whammy :wacko: and as the LL counsellor said today, "You don't have a lot of time do you?" in the nicest possible way. Yep, that will help me relax :haha:


----------



## ebony2010

Ok... caught up again I think... lol

*Lisa* Well done on the 2lb loss :thumbup:

*Cranberry* hope you are feeling less achy after your workout. :hugs:

*Lovie* I start my opk's a few days before I usually ovulate which is the same day every month. Taking vit b complex this month so hoping I start sooner. I get sick of poas too. :dohh: Oooh and yay for the back fat banishing. :thumbup: I have serious back fat issues and bras don't help either. I think thats why I love the winter so much. Lots of layers to cover it all up. :thumbup:

*Strawberry* Oooh I'd love to hear more about your accupuncture. My friends Mum does it and has offered to do it for me cheap but I wanted to try supplements first and see what FS says. I've heard good things on BnB about women having accupuncture and getting their bfp's.

*Traskey* You have to wait 2 weeks for LL to start? Thats so silly and infuriating. Are you going to try something else instead that you can start sooner?

*Zowiey* I'm very jealous of your Cath Kidston teapot!!! :rofl: My kitchen is full of her stuff and I'd fill the whole house but I can't afford it. My friend takes the micky out of me for having her mugs hung everywhere but I won't let anyone actually use them in case they break them. Then I took them down to clean them and broke one!! :dohh:

*4magpies* I have done slimfast back in the day and let me tell you... :sick: how people can actually drink those shakes every day is beyond me. I can cope for a couple of days then I used to have to hold my nose to get them down without being sick. Ugh... rancid things. :rofl: With me also I think taking away food totally just makes me want food more... I want to crunch not slurp. :haha:

AFM... I've had a terrible day with my dog having fits and having to take her to the vets this morning. :cry: So I have eaten badly but today I'm past caring. :haha: Tomorrow is a new day and hopefully a much better one.

Ooh ladies... all this talk of quick fix diets temps me too much. I'm going to have to put my fingers in my ears.. lalalalalalalalalala :rofl:


----------



## zowiey

Oh no ebony, is your dog ok? Hope the poorly pooch gets better soon! :hugs:
xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

the biggest loser club do a meal replacement programme now too. it was shakes, soups and bars. i had a look at it but its not good for me, i would just talk myself into being starving and have to eat some real food!!


----------



## ebony2010

zowiey said:


> Oh no ebony, is your dog ok? Hope the poorly pooch gets better soon! :hugs:
> xx

Yeah she's ok. I think they will just have to adjust or change her meds. Luckily she has no idea that is even happened :haha: I just had a meltdown today over it because it was 3 in 24 hours and a couple of times in the past she'd had fits that won't stop and she has to be admitted to the vets and put on drips and valium. :wacko: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Lil_Pixie said:


> the biggest loser club do a meal replacement programme now too. it was shakes, soups and bars. i had a look at it but its not good for me, i would just talk myself into being starving and have to eat some real food!!

Me too... sometimes you need to crunch and chew on proper food. x


----------



## Traskey

Trust me, I wouldn't be doing this if I wasn't totally desperate. I love food, I mean really love food. I've been overweight all my life and don't think of myself any other way. Maybe that's part of the problem.

Stick with the healthy long term solutions girls. I am just a despot old fatty, don't be tempted by the dark side!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

traskey of course we all know that these solutions are not healthy and make it harder to maintain weightloss etc etc. but your in a situation where you need to do whatever you can as soon as you can. if it gets you closer to your end goal within the timescale you have available then it'll be well worth it for you, and i really hope you find a way to work it out.

i completely agree with you though, for anyone who has the time to lose weight healthily it'll always be better in the long run, even if it is crazy frustraiting!!


----------



## Tarkwa

HI everyone! So much to catch up on so will do a proper reply to everyone tomorrow.

AFM, my day started well food wise (granola for breakfast and salad for lunch, choccy mousse, and orange juice) but then I had a croissant, my cereal bar, then I had some biscuits, then another biscuit and even more biscuits and then another after that! Then we went to the pub after and I had crisps and nuts because it was late and I'd not had dinner (even though I was full from all the biscuits). Luckily, all I had was water to drink so I don't feel quite so bad. But I'm home now and feel like I should have a proper dinner, even though I am not quite hungry (bit of a strange feeling, had crampy tummy earlier so think it might be that). Have been busy all day today, will be semi busy tomorrow and then Saturday I will be lonely! Not looking forward to it - I just hope I don't get eggy tomorrow or Saturday. Think I will have an early-ish night. 
Later!!!
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Aww Tarkwa, that's not like you, to go off the rails with food. I hope you have a better day tomorrow, don't beat yourself up over it. Maybe it was an ov craving like af? Although you don't want ov just yet so tell it to stay in there! I hope you aren't coming down with something or is it ov pains?

Fingers crossed that you have a better day tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## lovie

hello ladies :) 

zowie happy belated birthday, i love kath kitson too, i have a dotty mug and a dotty plate and i love them especially the plate, its just the right size for a diet portion, it makes me happy to have half of what my oh is eating because i get a prettier plate!

trasky how anoying that you have to wait for ll to start, I have never considered a drastic diet like that but i do a sort of drastic diet myself, i try to stick to under 1200 calories but i get paniky if i get near 1200 so i guess often i eat 700 calories (ish) a day, i actually feel great at the moment, but i need to excersise at the same time otherwise i feel rubish! and i know that as soon as i stop the limited calories i put the weight right back on (like last week silly me!!) im just not hungry in the day times and i just cant not snack in the evenings so i do what i feel like doing and it has seemed to be working before my v-naughty week! Im sending you PMA, :hugs: for you hun xxxx

ebony i love winter too as i can hide my "problem areas" and it looks like im just keeping warm! i hate vest tops i allways have even as a child i hated them, i need my shoulders covered of i feel compleatly naked! get well soon hugs to your doggy, poor thing:hugs::hugs:

tarkwa nuts are good for you they give you shiney hair!! i hope you are not too lonely saturday, we will be here to amuse you! stay in their little tarkwa eggy till after the weekend!! :flower:

my evening was lovely, we visited håkans grandparents and spoke only swedish i was very proud of myself! we had quiech (bad spelling) for dinner, i had 3 peices :blush: but they were quite small, then we had pudding i was worried about this but it was fruit with a tiny bit of ice cream so yay i think it wasnt too high calorie! oh and coffee and sweets (only a couple) swedish people drink coffee all day, they dont try to stop close to bed time v-odd! and they have a bowl of sweets on the table when you go for dinner and are allmost offended if you dont eat the sweets! as i was just saying earlier i dont eat that much fat more suger and carbs so i feel kinda sick after the quich, it was very rich!

håkan has only just ordered the OPK's, seriously i asked him to do it AGES ago!! he only has that 1 thing to do he doesnt have to POAS he doesnt have to temp, he doesnt have to take stupid big pills he doesnt have to check his knickers 5 times a day all he has to do is order some bloody opk's and i have had to ask him 7 tims!!!!!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: boys! such a pain!!

hugs to you all :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Good morning ladies, hope you're all well?

*Tarkwa *we all have rubbish days food-wise sometimes, just be extra good for a few days, that'll make up for it! Maybe plan some pampering stuff for yourself when your dh is away, you know, a home-made facial or foot soak or something? =)

*Traskey *well that's not good that LL starts so late! Perhaps try some other meal replacement in the mean time? I'd try one if I thought I could stick to it long enough! Not desperate enough yet I think. :haha:

*ebony *glad your dog is better! :hugs:

Still thinking about the diet pills, not sure what to do really. I do need something extra, so it's either cut my calories further, or the pills. Not sure if I can cut my calories further and have a normal life and all the exercise I'm doing!

This week has been such that I'm not expecting to lose any weight. A few rest days from exercise, plus a few days with more calories (not enough to gain, but to STS). Got to do better next week!


----------



## 4magpies

Morning girls, just a quickie.

Decided to have my own little WI on a friday now.

Go on scales this morning and I have lost the 2lbs I put on on my break from everything without trying. So my ticker is now correct again and I have 13lbs to go till my BMI is under 30. Well happy with myself.

*Ebony;* fab news about your dog!! 
*
Traskey;* maybe try the biggest looser range that asda sell? I always think it looks better than slimfast.

*Tarkwa;* Everyone is allowed off days, I had a few off weeks and it hasnt done me any harm. :hugs:

*Strawberry;* which diet pills are you thinking of trying? Where do you live? I have some alli left over from when I tried them that you could have if you like?

xxx


----------



## lovie

good morning ladies :) 

yay for 2lb gone 4 magpies:happydance::happydance: you are so close to your bmi lower than 30 goal!

strawberry i hope you get a nice supprise and you have actually lost, you never know:flower:

so its friday, the sun is shining, i have found out how to get english radio 1 on my i phone i a happy girl! :)


----------



## nikki79

Morning All,

This thread doesn't half move fast!!

*Traskey* I'm really sorry about LL making you wait 2 weeks, surely they should understand that if you are going for help you are motivated now and raring to go not wait for 2 weeks! I do know what you mean about waiting to do everything the so called 'right' way. Job, Marriage, House, then kids! I often think if i'd not bothered with the first 3 i'd be better off now.

*Tarkwa* A snacking day once in a while is OK, it's what you do the days afterwards that matter most, I had 1 custard cream yesterday at work and could have finished the whole packet off but I ended up getting really busy and forgetting about them , thank god.

*Strawberry* I girl i work with, her OH has been taking this type of pill for 2 weeks and has lost nearly 2 stone. He has been going overboard with them and the doctor didn't even prescribe them for him, his sister is giving them to him. I'm sure if used properly they would be ok and it might be the boost you are looking for. I'd love to have acupuncture but at £30 per session I can't afford it at the moment. I've read a lot of good things about it.

*Lovie* Congrats on getting rid of the 'back fat' other than my boob fat, (the bulging bit under my arm pit/side of my bra) that is one of my most hatted fatty bits. I hate the bit of my tummy that hangs over, I cringe when DH touches it. It's just one of those parts of my body that i would love to cut off but i'll have to invest in a good pair of 'Brigitte Jones' big knickers to hide it for now.

I had my weigh-in this morning, 1lb loss, I'm blaming that custard cream I ate yesterday!! :mrgreen:

I'm working 10-6 today and it kills me not to snack , I don't get lunch till 3pm and i'm starving after eating breakfast at 8am. I'm going to take cherry tomatoes and a couple of bananas to hopefully see me through the day.

Edited to Say congrats on the 2lbs loss *4magpies*

Nik


----------



## 4magpies

You listening to Moyles?

Thanks lovie. I am finding it so hard to shed this last stone!!

Argh.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Well done nikki!! A lb is fab, bet you wouldnt have it back if we asked you? :haha:

xxx


----------



## lovie

i was going to wait till monday to weigh in as i was away last friday, but i much prefere fridays as i can then have a mini celebration at the weekend without compleatly messing up the diet!

so i hopped on the scales this morning and im 212 pounds:happydance::happydance::happydance: it means i have lost 9 pounds since monday, i think alot of that was the food i had eaten still being in my tummy! as i have only walked to class 2 times. so im down 2 pounds in 2 weeks it feels like a little bit of a waste of time but oh-well next week is another week! 

i think ireally must buy some more precise scales as it seems unlikely to gain and loose so much weight in such a short time, i weighed myself a few times last monday and today and it allways said the same tho so im not sure what is going on, im just happy im at my pre holiday weight :flower:


----------



## 4magpies

Are they digital scales lovie?

They do seem a bit erratic.

I weigh 202lbs, cant wait to be under 200lbs. :haha:

xxx


----------



## lovie

4 magpies i listen to fern cotten on the way to class, it nice just to here an english accent! (not that i dont like other accents, i do, i just miss england!) my scales are not digital they are old fashioned (but new) dial ones, i kinda guess that if i keep them in the same place and weigh myself multiple times to check they are the same they should be fine, but maybe not, i do tend to round up so i dont disapoint myself but that should only make the difference of 1 pound (the scales are in kg and i think of weight in lb's) oh well so long as they are going down im pleased! they are not as eratic as my BBT lol!

nikki yay for a pound down! well done for eating only 1 custard cream! if i had a cup of tea to dip them in i could never eat just 1!! cherry tomatos sound like a lovely snake :)

:hugs:xx


----------



## Tarkwa

*Traskey, 4magpies,* have just seen someone recommend a book called the South Beach Diet. I'm having a look on Amazon now (sneak peek inside) and it looks good, seems sensible and might be what you need to shift those lbs. Traskey you cold do it until LL starts and 4M you only have 13lbs to go and it reckons the first 2 weeks you should lose between 8-13lbs!!!! I think I might give it a go actually - feeling like I should try harder than I am (I think I've made it sound like I'm really good on this thread, but I'm not! Honest!) Basically it looks like a low carb diet (atkins style), but that is only really the first two weeks. I've not read much more but just had to let you know!!!
xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I tried atkins once but got mega headaches.

I think something like that could be the key though, I could put up with the headaches aslong as I lost a decent amount.

My friend recently lost 13lbs on something called the Dukan diet in like 3 weeks?

Its french and similar to atkins.

xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

I've read some more now!!! This is diff from atkins in that you are allowed to have carbs after the first two weeks. It also seems to combine it with low GI foods. Phase 1 kick starts the weight loss and then phase 2 you gradually introduce carbs back into your diet. Phase 3 is for maintaining your weight and is meant to be for the rest of your life. You really shouldn't get headaches when you are 'dieting' so please don't put yourself through that 4maggies. One bit in the intro says it really helps to shift weight around your middle which is great (apple shapes are the most dangerous as fat is more around the vital organs than in a pear shape. My MIL is the perfect example of an apple shape - she pretty much looks PG and at 63 years that is not good). I'm a pear - I hate my thighs, but I like my bum :haha:.
xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I'm a pear too.

I think, or an hour glass...

I have a tiny waste but a fat ass and thighs.... :haha:

Look;

I will delete the pic in 30 mins or so... just incase!

xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

That is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo like me! I struggle with jeans and trousers around the waist but sometimes they feel tight on the thighs! I might do the same - post a piccie then delete it!!!!
xxx


----------



## 4magpies

But I have quite a big belly too, if I lost the thighs/love handles/fat ass/big belly.

I would have a lovely figure! Lol.

People are always suprised when I tell them how much I weigh too. It's hard to believe I was 15st dead in that picture isnt it? I now weigh 8lbs less. Which is why its even more annoying having to lose weight for BMI stipulations. 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Oh and go for it, I love having a nice perv at other ladies. :haha:

I dont usually take pics of myself in the mirror in my loung in my underwear but its the only way I will notice how my body is changing as I lose weight!

xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

I know exactly what you mean - I think my bones are made of lead as my figure is generally nice. Just found the camera and no batteries. Humph, will have a dig around. From the side I have a bit of a belly - will try and get that too.
xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Ladies I'm jealous of your figures now! *4magpies *I wish I had your waist!!! I'm an apple, unfortunately, though one with thankfully even larger boobs than my tummy. :haha: When I'm smaller I do have a waist, nothing like yours though. 

I've tried low carb diets in the past, and the thing that always gets me is not having fruit. I can deal with no sugar, but I can't deal with no fruits! Especially now that I've given up all kinds of artificial sweeteners (ESPECIALLY aspartame), it would be much too difficult to do. At least I limit my carbs now. 

Talked to my mom about the diet pills (yeah they are Alli, 4magpies thanks for the offer but you wouldn't be able to mail them to my country either =) ) and she encouraged me to give them a try. I might just do that. If they don't suit me, I can always quit taking them.


----------



## 4magpies

Goooodddd I cant give the bloody things away. :haha: Kidding. Yeah I dont want to get done for drug smuggling. :haha:

Thanks, yeah I do like my waist. Its just a shame about the rest of me. I couldnt not do fruit either, its my saviour. Hungry = banana, sorted!

I am with you on the lead bones Tarkwa! Its annoying isnt it!!

xx


----------



## Tarkwa

Right, here goes (only because you did it first :haha:!).
So worried in case anyone recognises me!!!! I hope you can delete attachments!!!!!
xxx


----------



## 4magpies

You are totally built like me Tarkwa!! Thats totally me from the side too. You got bigger boobies though... ;)

Yeah you can delete them. Go into edit, then advanced edit and you can delete them there!! ;)

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

And also there is no way by looking at you there that I would ever class you as "obese" stupid BMI crap.... Makes me so angry.

Grrr!!

xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

I look better when I hold my tummy in, but no point in doing that with you ladies on here as we're all in the same boat! And please excuse the big knickers :blush:! They are just so comfy :haha:. I feel really good having done that you know. Thanks Becca :hugs:!
xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

I agree! Neither of you look so overweight you should be denied fertility treatment! It's a crappy system. 

*Tarkwa *jealous of you too! Wish I had your tummy area - I don't mind having a big lower tummy, I just hate the bulge that begins under my boobs, makes me almost look 6 months pregnant. :dohh: Love the slippers! lol


----------



## 4magpies

I hate my "flaps" that are just like below my boobs over my ribs that I get when I sit down or slouch. there my worst bit I would say. If you get what I mean?

xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Ditto!!!!!!!!! I really don't believe in BMI - I genuinely think I have heavy bones or something like that! People gasp when I tell them what I weigh (if I'm brave enough to tell them in the first place) as it doesn't match up with my body. Plus I'm just under 5'8" so there is more of me to weigh more and for taller people (I know I'm not that tall) BMI is very inaccurate.
Thanks for the help with deleting - will do it in a bit.
xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I'm 5ft 7 so we are a similar hight and weight at the moment by looking at your signature!!

xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Oooh, we posted at exactly the same time there so my response looks a bit strange! I do have a bulge under my boobs. Never had it when I was younger, but it has grown with age! It does fold over when I sit down. I've always had a lower belly and it again has grown with my age (and weight obviously!). I had a friend who was a size 6/8 and even she had a bulgy belly. She had no hips though and was as flat as a pancake in the chesty area. I've also got flabby arms - they're not awful though; I don't mind wearing vests, but I wish they were more toned.
Thanks Strawberry - I think my height makes me look bigger. I'm sure if they did a waist/hip ratio then I would be fine for fertility treatment, but I guess I'll just have to keep on working at my BMI. I've read loads of that book already (skim reading on the Amazon sneak peek). I'd really like to try it but I have very poor will power. I'm food shopping tomorrow so might try and wean myself off carbs before trying it.
xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Hmph. I'm 5ft4 :growlmad: So that explanation doesn't do for me! I think I look nearly my weight, though people are usually surprised if they hear what I weigh or rather my bmi. I think it's a lot to do with the fact that people really just don't know what a heavy person looks like, like they think that if you weight 100kg or 220lbs and are a woman, that you'll look like a shapeless blob. And then they're surprised if that's not true, if you ladies get what I mean? I think the difference between bmi25 and 30 isn't all that big, or from 30 to 35 as skinnier people like to think.


----------



## 4magpies

Right my picture is now gone.

You will get there Tarkwa. Not much to go now. We can doooooooooo it.

xx


----------



## Tarkwa

So so true Strawberry! I weigh more than my dad and uncle (who are competing at weight loss!) and they look quite bulky (not in a fat way, but in a manly big frame way). DH and I weighed ourselves together after my FS appt the other week and were identical weights so we're in 'competition' with each other now, though I think he is winning :dohh:. Really annoyed that after my 'blockage' I'm feeling bunged up again. I'm clearly not eating enough fibre or drinking enough water right now and it's my mum's birthday today and we are going to Harvester so that won't help. Humph! I wish I could do something like Biggest Loser or fat boot camp. Just for a few days to get me in 'the zone'!! I probably wouldn't do it even if I could, but I want to - how messed up does that sound?!
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

StrawberryTTC said:


> Love the slippers! lol

They are my bunny slippers - my SIL got them for me at xmas :haha:!
I am a slipper-aholic. I must have got rid of 20 pairs when I had my wardrobe clear out with my mum a few weeks ago and I'm gradually starting to build my collection up again. They are not all bunny slippers though!
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Photos deleted! Thanks ladies - I feel like I'm going to have a really good weekend. Hope you do too!
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa84

Awww im gutted i missed picture time :(

I'm the same with my figure i am flabby around my tum and have wide hips and waist but i love my shape and can't imagine losing the 3 1/2 stone it would take to get my BMI to be considered in the healthy range. When i'm watching programmes like the biggest loser and there is someone on that is near my weight i'm constantly asking David if i'm that big :(

I wouldn't want to be straight up and down skinny! xxx


----------



## mrsk3212

Hello ladies!
I think this is only my second post so far, joined a month or so back and have been shamefully :blush: snooping since then looking at all the many different groups and sections...there's so much to take in! :)

I've been broody for many years but after getting married in Nov 2010 it's becoming uncontrollable! of course, being 27, all my friends have had babies or are currently pregnant and it's sooo hard to see it all around and not be there yourself - at the moment we're WTT and it's only down to my weight that we're not TTC already.... :( I just think if I have aches and pains now then I really should lose at least the weight i will gain through a pregnancy before TTC so I don't get any heavier than I am now.

I've never actually admitted my weight to anyone other than my hubby and best friend but let's just say I have a BMI in the late 40s and have always had a weight problem right from the day I was born, my body wasn't built to be skinny but it also definitely shouldn't be carrying this much weight. I think I probably need to lose at least 9 stone to be comfortable :( :(

I'm so happy i finially found a group like this, can't wait to share stories and hopefully success with all you lovely ladies! (sorry for the essay!)

BTW, I wonder if I know you lovely2bamummy....I'm from Pontefract originally and I'm 27, I now live in Ackworth :)


----------



## 4magpies

Welcome Mrs K.

Nice to have a new face amongst us!

xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello Mrs K! 
I'm gutted I missed picture time too - although I feel a fairly virtuous as I was at my exercise class. I feel better now than I did last week but we'll have to wait and see what tomorrow brings!
Once I've been to the doctors & found out what he says about the fat pills I'll let you know!


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Welcome, *Mrs K*, it's a good idea to lose weight even before ttc, I wish I'd taken that seriously myself!

*twinkle *do share what he says. I got my pills, decided to try them after all. My mom and even my (all natural, all the way) reflexologist encouraged me to give them a try, so I thought I would. What I find so funny that I don't know whether to laugh or cry, is that on the box it says that for a woman my size I should eat about 1800 calories per day, and I should lose about 1lb per week even without the pills with that, the pills adding 50% more to that. As if!!! I eat less and don't lose, have been battling the same 4lbs the past month! :growlmad: Well, we'll see how this turns out, I'm very scared of bowel problems but thought a weekend would be a good idea to try them out. 

I think I'll go for a walk later, with the dh and the dogs. Tomorrow it's intense exercise again!


----------



## Lisa84

mrsk3212 said:


> Hello ladies!
> I think this is only my second post so far, joined a month or so back and have been shamefully :blush: snooping since then looking at all the many different groups and sections...there's so much to take in! :)
> 
> I've been broody for many years but after getting married in Nov 2010 it's becoming uncontrollable! of course, being 27, all my friends have had babies or are currently pregnant and it's sooo hard to see it all around and not be there yourself - at the moment we're WTT and it's only down to my weight that we're not TTC already.... :( I just think if I have aches and pains now then I really should lose at least the weight i will gain through a pregnancy before TTC so I don't get any heavier than I am now.
> 
> I've never actually admitted my weight to anyone other than my hubby and best friend but let's just say I have a BMI in the late 40s and have always had a weight problem right from the day I was born, my body wasn't built to be skinny but it also definitely shouldn't be carrying this much weight. I think I probably need to lose at least 9 stone to be comfortable :( :(
> 
> I'm so happy i finially found a group like this, can't wait to share stories and hopefully success with all you lovely ladies! (sorry for the essay!)
> 
> BTW, I wonder if I know you lovely2bamummy....I'm from Pontefract originally and I'm 27, I now live in Ackworth :)

Hey Mrs K. Good luck with your weightloss journey. 9 Stone is definately doable hun. There is a lady who stalks my journal that has lost over 8 stone in the past year and half (i think) through Slimming World so you can definately do it :) xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies, I hope you dont mind me joining here!

My name is Zoie im 20 (21 very soon) We have been TTC#1 for just over 3 years, my DF has low motility, We live in Nottingham

Im overweight to, Not sure how much i weight but im a UK size 18

Im looking for some support from girls who know what im going through im not having the best time right now and on a little bit of a downer. Im so sick of people that have been trying 3 months and saying things like they are infertile and how hard it all is for them.

Hope your all ok :) x


----------



## ebony2010

mrsk3212 said:


> Hello ladies!
> I think this is only my second post so far, joined a month or so back and have been shamefully :blush: snooping since then looking at all the many different groups and sections...there's so much to take in! :)
> 
> I've been broody for many years but after getting married in Nov 2010 it's becoming uncontrollable! of course, being 27, all my friends have had babies or are currently pregnant and it's sooo hard to see it all around and not be there yourself - at the moment we're WTT and it's only down to my weight that we're not TTC already.... :( I just think if I have aches and pains now then I really should lose at least the weight i will gain through a pregnancy before TTC so I don't get any heavier than I am now.
> 
> I've never actually admitted my weight to anyone other than my hubby and best friend but let's just say I have a BMI in the late 40s and have always had a weight problem right from the day I was born, my body wasn't built to be skinny but it also definitely shouldn't be carrying this much weight. I think I probably need to lose at least 9 stone to be comfortable :( :(
> 
> I'm so happy i finially found a group like this, can't wait to share stories and hopefully success with all you lovely ladies! (sorry for the essay!)
> 
> BTW, I wonder if I know you lovely2bamummy....I'm from Pontefract originally and I'm 27, I now live in Ackworth :)

Hi Mrsk :wave:


----------



## ebony2010

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey ladies, I hope you dont mind me joining here!
> 
> My name is Zoie im 20 (21 very soon) We have been TTC#1 for just over 3 years, my DF has low motility, We live in Nottingham
> 
> Im overweight to, Not sure how much i weight but im a UK size 18
> 
> Im looking for some support from girls who know what im going through im not having the best time right now and on a little bit of a downer. Im so sick of people that have been trying 3 months and saying things like they are infertile and how hard it all is for them.
> 
> Hope your all ok :) x

Hi Zoie :wave:

I'm just up the road in Chesterfield. xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Well ladies... you know how I've been waiting for DH's SA results? Well I tried getting the results and apparently there are no figure on the computer system at the doctors surgery and the doctor wants to have a telephone conseltation with DH. :dohh:

So I can't find out anything until Wednesday morning when she's booked to ring him :brat: now I'm worried something is wrong with him and he won't cope.

I wanted it to be me.... he hates needles, hospitals etc.... :cry:

I mean... if it is him... what will they do? :shrug: x


----------



## Traskey

Oh, I am bummed! I missed photo time :cry: I have only just got home from work ( we have meetings on Friday afternoon and they always go on late :() Haven't you all been busy today :D

Welcome :howdy: :hi: to Miss Zoie and Mrs K :happydance: Losing weight is hard enough, it's a bit easier when you can share the journey. Add in the ttc at the same time and it's amazing we are all still sane! Or maybe we aren't? :haha:

I picked up the Biggest Loser shakes and soups today, purely by coincidence as I don't want to waste two more weeks on WW. I will have a read though of the South Beach diet on Amazon, thanks Tarkwa. 4 magpies, I saw the Dunkan diet on a documentary a couple of weeks ago. Very similar to all the meal replacement ones. 

Well done to Nik on your 1lb loss, 4magpies on your 2lb and Lovie on your 9lbs! Glad you are back to pre holiday weight. Strawberry, good luck on the new tablets and let us know how you get on. 

I hope I didn't miss anyone, you've been so busy today! Hi to Lisa and Twinkle and Emmy, when she gets here :D


----------



## ebony2010

Traskey said:


> Oh, I am bummed! I missed photo time :cry: I have only just got home from work ( we have meetings on Friday afternoon and they always go on late :() Haven't you all been busy today :D
> 
> Welcome :howdy: :hi: to Miss Zoie and Mrs K :happydance: Losing weight is hard enough, it's a bit easier when you can share the journey. Add in the ttc at the same time and it's amazing we are all still sane! Or maybe we aren't? :haha:
> 
> I picked up the Biggest Loser shakes and soups today, purely by coincidence as I don't want to waste two more weeks on WW. I will have a read though of the South Beach diet on Amazon, thanks Tarkwa. 4 magpies, I saw the Dunkan diet on a documentary a couple of weeks ago. Very similar to all the meal replacement ones.
> 
> Well done to Nik on your 1lb loss, 4magpies on your 2lb and Lovie on your 9lbs! Glad you are back to pre holiday weight. Strawberry, good luck on the new tablets and let us know how you get on.
> 
> I hope I didn't miss anyone, you've been so busy today! Hi to Lisa and Twinkle and Emmy, when she gets here :D

Oooh let me know what they taste like!!! :happydance:


----------



## mrsk3212

Thanks ladies for the lovely welcome, sorry I forgot to say my name is Sarah! :)

Just watching A Baby Story on Home & Health on Sky and sat in tears! :)

Xx


----------



## imogenwanted

welcome all newbees
strawberry_ good luck on the pills i am ment to be taking mine but still eat bad things so end up in loo 5 times a day i should just be good and they would work

you girls made me laugh sorry i missed the pics :)

Tracy you could try and start drinking all the water a day i think it was 3 liters it will really help when you start ll as it is hard to drink so much but im sure you will be fine i always remember have strange it felt not to be hungry after the first day, good luck xx

hi to every one elsa have fab night xx


----------



## lovie

hello ladies :flower: oh im so sad i missed photo time!! can we have another? i'll go take a pic now! 

i hope it all goes ok with the doctor phone consultation ebony :hugs: :hugs:

i hope the biggest looser shakes and soups taste ok trasky good luck over the next few weeks hun allways here to listen if you want to moan, celebrate, or anything else with your new diet :hugs::hugs:

tarkwa i feel the same about needing a boot camp, it would be great to have no temptations or every day chalenges and just concentrate on weight loss!

mrsK and miss zoie welcome:flower:!

strawberry good luck this weekend with the pills hun, ifyou dont like them you can allways stop, and if your super natural acupuncturist advises you to take them then it must be a good idea!

hia to lisa and emmy when you come on and everyone else, we are such a lovely crowd these days im sure i forget people and im sorry if i do!:hugs::hugs:

lets resurect photo time xxxx


----------



## lovie

im reasurecting hte photos! this is me wearing a somewhat baggy top i have tried to pull it in to show where my body is, the bit i dislike is my legs they are super chubby, like actual tree trunks!!
 



Attached Files:







017.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## ebony2010

lovie said:


> im reasurecting hte photos! this is me wearing a somewhat baggy top i have tried to pull it in to show where my body is, the bit i dislike is my legs they are super chubby, like actual tree trunks!!

They aren't super chubby!!! They look nice and shapely. :thumbup: I had super short legs... blinkin stumps :rofl:


----------



## lovie

oh mine are short too, its great for sitting the back of small cars!!


----------



## Traskey

I fell asleep after work! Was SO tired. 

Lovie ~ your legs do not look chubby at all! You have a waist too :) I've never had a waist, I go straight up and down like a tree trunk! A typical apple, I carry all my weight on my torso. My legs are actually my thinnest part :))

You don't look like you need to lose very much weight at all!


----------



## lovie

oh i do, i have to loose 72 pounds before i have a bmi of under 25, thank you for the kind comments tho :) xxxx

i do feel sexy being bigger i had some naughty (not that naughty i had underwear on) pics taken at work last year (i worked as a photographer) i will see if i can dig them out, :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Traskey

72 lbs are you sure? Wow, you obviously carry your weight well. When I got married last year, the magazines were full of adverts for places where you could get tasteful pics done of you in your underwear as a gift for your husband to be. I admired those that could do it and they looked nice but I couldn't do it. Not until I was several stones lighter.


----------



## lovie

it did feel a little odd when i 1st did it, but it was also fun the other photographers were my bestie mates so we had a big giggle and i also photographed them so it felt quite natural, im not sure i would have had the guts to do it with a stranger tho..

im 5 foot 4 and for a bmi of 24 i have to weigh 140 pounds and i weigh 212 right now... im not sure i will go all the way to a bmi under 25, we will see 

we also did bump photoshoots and they made me soooo broody!!! xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

ebony2010 said:


> Hi Zoie :wave:
> 
> I'm just up the road in Chesterfield. xxx

Hey, That it quite close :)



Traskey said:


> Welcome :howdy: :hi: to Miss Zoie and Mrs K :happydance: Losing weight is hard enough, it's a bit easier when you can share the journey. Add in the ttc at the same time and it's amazing we are all still sane! Or maybe we aren't? :haha:

I dont think i am sane anymore :haha: that went ALONG time age lol i think i pee on one to many sticks :haha: x


----------



## zowiey

Hello miss zoie (yay for another!) and hello mrs k! :wave: miss zoie, I'm in Leicestershire so also not a million miles away, well depending on what part of Notts your in! 

I'm gutted I missed photo time, I shall have to find the link to my old diet journal I had on here, so then I can show you ladies my fat ass!!
I'm super excited for tomorrow night, I'm going out drinking for the first time since Nov! Yay! I am going to get very merry! :happydance:

Well I'm off to bed, will catch up tomorrow properly!

xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Traskey said:


> I fell asleep after work! Was SO tired.
> 
> Lovie ~ your legs do not look chubby at all! You have a waist too :) I've never had a waist, I go straight up and down like a tree trunk! A typical apple, I carry all my weight on my torso. My legs are actually my thinnest part :))
> 
> You don't look like you need to lose very much weight at all!

*Traskey*, the South Beach Diet is meant to be REALLY good for 'central obesity' (as it says in the book!).

*Strawberry*, it also mentioned diabetes and how people with are easily spotted (apple shape is the most obvous thing) - again, this diet is meant to help with that (the book is written by a cardiologist and we all know about fat around our vital organs being bad) - maybe it's something you could talk about with your doctor?

I'm very tempted to buy this book now, but just don't think I have the will power to not eat fruit or carbs for two whole weeks!!! :shrug: But I have to lose weight and my 'carefree' attitude is not working all that well. Hmmmm, what's a girl to do :shrug:.

Will catch up wth everyone tomorrow, struggling to keep my eyes open right now (was at my parents' house this pm for mum's birthday).
Night night, sleep tight. :sleep:
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Oooh, hello to MrsK and the other Zoie :hi:!
xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

zowiey said:


> Hello miss zoie (yay for another!) and hello mrs k! :wave: miss zoie, I'm in Leicestershire so also not a million miles away, well depending on what part of Notts your in!

Im in north Notts, but not still close to the city centre iykwim lol xx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Good morning ladies! How are you all today? :flower:

*Tarkwa *yeah I know that limiting carbs, and all that is good for us apples, but like you said, two weeks without fruit is VERY difficult! I've had a go for a with a similar diet for a few weeks once, and I had such a hard time of thinking of what to eat and feeling so deprived that I'm not going to try one again at least until I've tried pretty much everything else! Thanks for thinking of me though, I'll keep this option in mind. =)

I just did 45mins of yoga, not the strenuous kind but stretching and breathing and all that. Made my back feel much better, it's been very stiff lately! Scales still showing +0.5 - +1 kg to last week. :growlmad: Perhaps next week will be better!


----------



## Traskey

Morning ladies,

Stressful evening last night with my family so we missed our prime time for :sex: so not holding out much hope for a bfp this month. We missed the night before too, due to DH playing computer games late into the night. I suppose after all this time it was bound to happen sooner or later. Oh well, bring on next month!

I had my wi yesterday and I am still stuck at the same weight, within 0.5kg every time. I wasn't suprised at all. Tarkwa, I thought your diet was going ok, I didn't realise it needed a boost. You've done so well so far.

Strawberry ~ maybe the new tablets you have will help with a loss this week.


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*Traskey *sorry you missed the best days too! :hugs: It seems we're in the same boat in lots of things - body shape, weight loss (ie no loss :growlmad:) and now bd'ing too. Not a great club to be in, to be sure, perhaps we need to change our rules or something? :haha:


----------



## Traskey

StrawberryTTC said:


> *Traskey *sorry you missed the best days too! :hugs: It seems we're in the same boat in lots of things - body shape, weight loss (ie no loss :growlmad:) and now bd'ing too. Not a great club to be in, to be sure, perhaps we need to change our rules or something? :haha:

:coffee::haha::wacko: Oh, we absolutely do. This club needs to change it's rules, DH having an off month, check (although he has been poorly this week bless him), apple shape and bloated, check, stuck at the same weight, check. I don't know what's up with me at the moment but I am blown up big time. Makes me feel as attractive as a potato.

Now we just need it to be, weight falling off, getting a waist and dh feeling all better :)


----------



## SummerLily

morning ladies !

havent been on for a couple of days so that catching up has been manic!! lol. 

Traskey and strawberry ~ I know how your feeling ! My weight hasnt shifted at all in the last week! ive completly fallen off the weight loss wagon and I think its taken my PMA with it ! Ive put it down the stress of moving - even though were not even moving yet ! but weve seen somewhere really nice , contacted the person and the landlord gets to decided who gets the place but he wants to make the decision next week :cry: I know its nothing major but knowing i might get to next week and get turned down for another place is a nightmare!!

Fingers crossed next weeks wi wil be better!! if I see these numbers for another week i think ill cry!! 

On a plus note, weathers not to bad , hope everyone is havinga nice start to thier weekend ! xx


----------



## Traskey

Fingers crossed Summer for the house that you want. The waiting is the worst bit. I hope they make a decision sooner rather than later. I'm sorry to hear that your weight loss has stalled, along with your pma. Hopefully it will come back when your stress levels reduce a little!

:hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

lovie said:


> oh mine are short too, its great for sitting the back of small cars!!

:rofl:


----------



## ebony2010

Traskey said:


> 72 lbs are you sure? Wow, you obviously carry your weight well. When I got married last year, the magazines were full of adverts for places where you could get tasteful pics done of you in your underwear as a gift for your husband to be. I admired those that could do it and they looked nice but I couldn't do it. Not until I was several stones lighter.

I saw those... quite fancied doing one of the ones where they make you into an old fashioned pin up girl. x


----------



## lovie

good morning ladies :flower:

trasky i hope everything is ok with your family :hugs: you never know, sometimes i quite like it when im onvinced i wont get a bfp it kinda takes the preasure off, when i am convinced i will get a bfp and dont i feel rubish!

summer i hope the house move goes good, i found moving to be one of the most stressfull things, give me a week of exams anyday over moving! 

strawberry your yoga sounds great, do you do special fertility boosting yoga? hope the back becomes less stiff, if i did all the excersise you do i dont think i would be able to walk im so unfit!

tarkwa with the book you were thinking of buying is it that you cant eat fruit or veg? or just fruit, the ones where you cant eat either scare me, i know you can get all the vitamains from pills but there is something amazing about eating fruit and veg even if its just a little here and there.

i think the agnuc catus or evening primrose oil is giving me tummy cramps, either that or the pizza gave me tummy cramps, i find it gard to distinguish between my woomb and intestines. either way i was up for hours in and last night and i have only just woken up now (12.30!!!) im going to a party at my OH's best friends tonight so that should be fun, alltho i do kinda feel like having a cosy PJ day. I know it will be fun once i get there.

so i found the pics I had sone, i have been looking for a full legnth photo of me to compare it to, (i untag all the photos i dont like of myself on facebook) so this is the full one i could fine, not so lovely 

and these are the studio ones, its all down to a good photographer, good angels and good lighting! i would recomend it to anyone, it does mae you feel strong! i had these taken 1 and a half years ago and im not 100 % sure what i weighed, about the same as i do now, if anything more. zowie id love to do a pinup style one!
 



Attached Files:







n707891387_2533402_2262819.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 15









4947_90328801727_689981727_2058733_7218751_n.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 13









5416_95524721727_689981727_2149121_1194074_n.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 12









6140_94756486727_689981727_2137003_4740708_n.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 11









6140_94756496727_689981727_2137005_3965165_n.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Traskey

WOW Lovie, look at you all glammed up. :D You look amazing!!!!!! What fantastic photos.

TMI alert - The grapefruit juice combined with EPO seemed to work this month, I had a lot more cm than usual (which is none or 1 day, so an improvement wasn't hard). The preseed and soft cups were surprisingly easy to use, if however, utterly unromantic but if they work, I won't care :haha:


----------



## lovie

yay for extra EWCM trasky:happydance::happydance::happydance: you have the rest of you life to be romantic, FX for the soft cups and preeseed to work :) xx


----------



## Tarkwa

Hi everybody!
I'm finding it really hard to keep up with everyone now - there are so many of us; it's great! 
*Traskey*, I know what you mean about being unromantic; after DH has, erm, finished :blush: we usually talk about any that haven't got 'in' there (he always says they are the rubbish ones!), squelching, legs/bum up in the air and if I laugh/cough/sneeze then they all leak out! Eugh! No sign of any EWCM for me - was thinking it might come today (I hope I didn't miss it - haven't had any other signs). I'm thinking that not taking my clomid this cycle has ruled me out - I know I wanted my egg to stay away whilst DH wasn't here, but I hope it comes soon! Humph. I'll still continue to :sex: with DH EOD until I can't take it any more. I do think you should still try though, especially with the increased CM (hopefully eggy!) - you never know!
*Lovie*, what beautiful photos! The first one reminds me of Bridget Jones and the last one is my fave. There was an advert many years ago with Anna-Nicole Smith in her undies, lying on her back with her legs up in the air (sound familiar!) and she looked really good (legs up in the air is meant to make them look slimmer):

Spoiler
https://i20.tinypic.com/2qx6h4k.png
 and it reminded me of you!
Hi *Summer*, I hope you sort out you new house quickly - moving is stressful, but weirdly I really enjoy it as well!.
*Ebony*, I'm sorry you couldn't get your DH's results. They will always want to talk to the patient to discuss, and receptionists are not allowed to give any indication of results which might be why she said no figures on the system. I had a receptionist say for one of my blood tests that there was an abnormal reading against 'renal'. I panicked and googled everything I could on what she had said to me. I was so worried I went to the doctor and she just said I was de-hydrated! Hmmmmm, I actually had a kidney stone a few months later so wouldn't want to see that doctor again! Even when DH was with me in my GP appt the doctor (a diff one - heavily PG!) was unsure about discussing DH's SA and he was in the bloody room! It was because it was my appt, but she was ok in the end as she could see how distressed I was.
*Twinkle*, how did you get on at the doctors? Did you get the fat pills? I still have my prescription (I did lose it but found it again!) and still can't decide whether to get it or not. I really don't want a leaky bottom :haha:!

AFM I am having a super lazy day so far. Still in my nightie, and all I have achieved is putting on some washing :laundry: and pairing up some socks! :dohh: DH will be home later this evening and I have nothing in the fridge. Have to go shopping later, but I really don't fancy it. Breakfast was an english muffin with a scrambled egg which was nice and filling - nearly 1pm and not starving! Will buy some fresh bread for lunch and have with ham and coleslaw (not the low fat crap, but the rich and creamy stuff :dohh:!) Don't think cutting carbs will be easy. Had a sneaky WI today and I was 95kg at my FS appt and I'm 94.4kg today, so I have gained some of the weight I lost :growlmad:. Honestly, I'm like a flipping yo-yo with my weight and my scales. I just wish I could have an op to take it all away (especially on my thighs). So, my good start to the weekend has dwindled, but just a bit luckily. If I pull my finger out I can get the house looking nice and I can lose weight, but I just struggle to do it - what is wrong with me?!?!?!?!?!
xxx


----------



## zowiey

Wow lovie! Fab piccys! you look really confident, did you feel nervous? I would love to do something like that, but i'm not sure i would be able to relax enough!

I found some piccys from my old weight loss journal, and I've added one from today!

The First is on our honeymoon Aug 2008, I was at my heaviest of 16st 8lbs
2nd & 3rd are from May 2010 16st 2lbs
And the last 2 are from today 13st 13lbs

I still have the massive Bingo wings, I HATE them! Oh and I'm wearing the same jeans in the last 4 photos, so you can't relly see how much weight I've lost off my thighs. They are far to big now, but I can't part with them! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







2008_1213Honeymoon-Mexico0212.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 14









Photo 5.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 17









Photo 7.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 16









Photo 29.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 16









Photo 34.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Traskey

:hug: for you all.

I have come to the conclusion, that for me, if I am working super hard on the diet and exercising and the weight isn't shifting I am in danger of falling off the path of righteousness. In fact, I would go as far to say, not in danger, more like a blooming guarantee. After six weeks of going nowhere I have lost the motivation with ww. I know it's not helpful, but I think what's the point? Then I eat the food that I want, rather than the food that I should. I put sugar in my black tea, instead of that ghastly sweetner. I want roast dinner instead of salad or jacket potato. You get the idea.

Fortunately, this doesn't seem to last more than a day or two but still. It sucks, struggling for every stupid pound. My energy levels drop and I get nothing achieved at all, even though I need to do :laundry::dishes::shower: I'm also still slightly annoyed at DH for being too busy playing games to dtd on the 2 days the opk was +ve. Grrrrr. I was feeling quite positive this cycle too!

So, Tarkwa, there is nothing wrong with you, you are just frustrated at how slowly this stupid weight goes :brat::plane::hissy: I should go and do something constructive but i've been procrastinating on here all morning :winkwink:


----------



## Traskey

:happydance::dance::headspin::loopy:\\:D/=D&gt;

OH WOW!!!!! Zowiey! Look at the difference in you! That's amazing, what a weight loss. You must be so proud of yourself when you see the progress that you've made. That's awesome x


----------



## zowiey

Thanks Traskey. I do, but its taken so long I dont feel maybe as proud as I should, stupid I know! 

Huge :hugs: for you. xxx

I completely understand what you mean about the dieting. When I'm doing well, I feel slimmer and feel like I can achieve anything. Then when I'm being rubbish the house work slips, I'm miserable, and loose all motivation. Ive been like this for the last 3 weeks.In fact I'm joining slimming world on Tuesday, I just cannot get on with the new points system, and ww just doesn't seem to be woking for me anymore. So fingers crossed it works for me.


----------



## Traskey

Well, you should feel proud, you look beautiful. I totally understand about the new points system, I feel exactly the same way which is why I am changing. Fingers crossed that SW works for you, my aunt and cousin have been on it and it works wonders for them. Good luck with it :)


----------



## lovie

:happydance::happydance::happydance: zowie you have lost so much weight!! you should be really proud of yourself hun, no matter how long it took its gone and you will have a much easier time maintaining your weigh :happydance::happydance::happydance: i love the colour of your wall as a little side note:flower:

trasky i would feel anoyed with my OH if he was on the computor when i was OVing did you speak to him about it? my OH is on wow right now but i cant really complain as im on B+B hehe.

tarkwa yay for your hubby coming home :) come on eggy you can come out now!! i hate tidying and cleaning the house but i allways feel really good when i have done it, hugs to you missy :hugs::hugs: x

thank you for the kind comments about the pictures, its funny because i didnt remember feeling that scared, i was with my friends that i worked with and we had some sparkly wine before hand, also i edited them myself so i had a bit of controle. when the briget jones movies came out i had people ask me in bars (usually drunk men) if i was bridget jone, i said "no, are you aware she is a fictional charector?" i have the same accent as her and allso i am quite clumsy.


----------



## zowiey

Traskey said:


> Well, you should feel proud, you look beautiful.

:blush: Thankyou, but you can't see my face :haha: 

Hubby just saw my pictures I uploaded and he was amazed! I suppose he knows I've lost weight, but hasn't really seen it! Also I definatley recommend taking pictures of your weight loss, it has at times helped me. not always, but sometimes!
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

*zowiey * I have to say your weight loss is amazing :thumbup:

Here's a couple of pics of me that I've taken just now. I'm in baggy bottoms, not keen on my tummy at all, but I have to admit that I'm loving the shape of my hips and waist :happydance:

At the moment I'm pricing up bedroom furniture as it looks like me and Chris can get a house by the end of March :happydance: I've put in an enquiry about a 2 bedroom house just up the road from where mum lives, so hope something will come back from that.

I'm now off to go and have a nosey and catch up on all you lovely ladies :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20110305.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 21









Snapshot_20110305_1.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Traskey

Yay Emmy, that's a good idea because when all those pounds fall off you can see how far you have come! Apparently they do the same the first week of LL, so that it helps keep you motivated on the long journey. Look at you all grabed out in your fitness gear. Hope your induction went well and fingers X on the house, asap.

:hug:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

wow zowiey you look wonderful! you look now how i want to look when im finished. right now im a bit bigger than your 16st 2lb pics, and im 13st 3lb (im super short) so hopefully ill be like you now pics at rount 10st, and then ill be done!! your weightloss is incredible, regardless of how long it has taken, you should be so proud of yourself X


----------



## SummerLily

wow Zowiey ! well done on the weight loss. i found pic of me at my heaviest earlier ( on new years day this year ) and it shocked me when i then looked at myself in the mirror!! 

Ladies , for those that ovulate , i dont every month but think i might have this month as ( sorry TMI ) i had clear cm that didnt stretch mre than a cm on CD 12 AND then cd 13 had the same discharge with the same amount of stretch but this timeit was creamy white in colour. Could that have been possible ovulation??? if so how many DPO would I be ?? sorry to sound dim! 
xx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*zowiey *what an amazing difference! I think us larger ladies tend to be too hard on ourselves regarding our weight loss and weight in general, I think you should be extremely proud of yourself! :flower:

*Traskey *that's the thing with not seeing losses on the scale despite beingvery good with eating and exercise, it's hard to keep doing it if you don't see the results on the scales. I'm amazed that I've kept up with limiting my calories and especially all the exercise when I've been up and down the same 2kg for the past month! 

*Emmy *I just took my "before" pictures as well. Of course they're not exactly before, but that's what I'll compare to later on. Not gonna post them on here though, you're braver than me! Mine were in my underwear so not quite that brave. =) Fingers crossed for you for the house! 

*Summerlily *CM alone isn't a great indication of ovulation, unless you know your body well, as you can have fertile CM and still not ovulate. Having said that, if you don't normally have fertile type CM, it's a good sign that you had some this month! Fx that it was ovulation. :thumbup: I suppose I'd count the last day of fertile CM as ovulation, if I were you. 

TMI - I'm only now starting to be able to tell the difference between my fertile CM and left over semen. I can see semen even 24 hours after bd'ing, it turns out, though I was sure up till now that it didn't stick around that long. The semen stretches like CM, but if you keep on stretching it, you know, back and forth, it loses its stretch in a little while. Fertile CM just keeps on being stretchy. In case any of you are as nuts as me, and check like that! lol 

I did 1 hour 45 mins of Davina's dvd today and have been VERY good with my food, hope I can keep it up all week. Been limiting my calories to around 1300-1400, and been taking the diet pills as well. Hope I'll see results on the scales!


----------



## Tarkwa

Hi *Summer*, I usually go by my EWCM for O'ing (oh, and CD21 bloods when I'm brave enough to do them). Unfortunately I only get one day so any time after that is my dpo (e.g. next day = 1dpo). I'd go with your last day, but don't know if that is the norm. Maybe some other younger ladies on here might know?

*Strawberry*, I know what you mean about spermies in your knickers!!! I have to wear pantyliners for a day or two after (or continuously as I am now) to soak it up :haha:! For me I can clearly tell the difference from my EWCM - I guess I've only really been 'analysing' it since about July last year when AF got more regular.

Just had a Cook meal for dinner - lamb dupiaza. Honestly, it's as good as you would get in a restaurant - it is sooooooo delicious. Had it with sainsbury's 3 colour pilau rice and a peshwari naan (mmmmm, coconut!). Not entirely healthy, but very tasty and I don't feel too full which is nice after an Indian. DH described Cook as an 'upper class Iceland'!!! If any of you ladies have a Cook shop near you then I really recommend trying it: https://www.cookfood.net/. 
xxx


----------



## Lisa84

*Tarkwa* :rofl: Romance goes completely out of the window when you have to stop your OH and get the syringe of preseed out doesn't it haha Softcups are a god send tho i LOVE them. Being able to roll over and go to sleep more or less as soon as we are done without fear of a wet patch is amazing lol

Wow *Zowiey* you have done sooo well with your weight loss. :happydance: Yeye for starting SW! I'm doing SW so will have someone to compare notes with :)

*Lovie* Those pics are beautiful hun. I would be so nervous i would die but you look fab in them!!

I have been good today but it's only thanks to my supportive OH. I really really really wanted a curry tonight but David told me i wasn't allowed one coz i would only feel bad in the morning and then stress on him for not stopping me lol xxx


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Well done girlies so far, seems like we're going in the right direction. I've got to my halfway point, but really meed to focus now as I wasn't in the right frame of mind last month. Am joining the Slimming World class rather than on line-think I need the humiliation, it should spur me on. Talked DH into coming with me too!

Also, not updated my TTC ticker, its auto set on my 30 day cycle, but I'm officially 3 days late, but there was totally no :sex: this cycle due to Foxy being poorly. I know its possibly down to stress, but I wonder what the chances that I conceived last cycle and still had a period, I mean it was quite shorter than normal, was only 3 days as opposed to 5............Nah, I'll give it til next weekend, could be PCOS playing up again.


----------



## Tina Bee

I'd like to join this group. I've been trying to concieve for 9 months now, but i dont ovulate because im fat. Trying to lose weight is so hard and i really want a baby, but i cant have one.


----------



## Tarkwa

Hi *Foxy*, you poor thing - I know EXACTLY how you feel. My last period was weird and when I told the FS a big smile came up on his face until I blurted out I'd had two BFNs. So, I've been thinking for these last few weeks 'Did I test too early', 'That wasn't a proper period, it could have just been spotting and PG ladies get that, don't they' and 'My boobs weren't sore in the run up to what should have been AF'. DH was fairly hopeful, but I kept saying to him I just don't feel PG. We :sex: last night and went to sleep. I had two dreams (one was a dream within a dream - very odd!) that I had BFPs. In my dream dream I had one (don't remember details of my dreams, just bizarre chunks!) and then I woke up (still actually dreaming) and did one "IRL" (again in my dream). It came up instantly because I had left it so long to test, so guess what I did this morning! I had to. I hate POAS because I never see what I want to see and this time I wasn't disappointed. I covered the test with some tissue and climbed back into bed. DH half asleep next to me, he opened his eyes and I took the tissue off. Why do I do it to myself? BIG FAT NEGATIVE staring us both in the face. He gave me a cuddle and said 'you didn't feel PG anyway, I'm sure you will know when you are'. No tears, I've grown used to the disappointment now, but it still eats away at my heart.
I'm glad Foxycat is better now - I would be exactly the same (i.e. no bonkies) if my cat was poorly. You did make me :rofl: when you said you needed the humiliation to spur you on - you go girl!!!!! Everyone has such good comments about SW and say it's much better than WW so I'm sure you'll do good!

Hi *Tina Bee*, and welcome to our group. I see you've been to the doctors to get clomid - did they only give you two cycles? Have you had any tests done (scans, bloods, L&D/HSG/HyCoSy)? Losing weight definitely helps with ovulation (I hate it that doctors are right about that!) How much have you got left to lose?
xxx


----------



## nikki79

Morning,

I'm feeling very guilty this morning, we went out with friends last night for a pub tea. I knew I shoudl be good but couldn't help myself, beer battered mushrom with smoked garlic dip, steak and chips and profiteroles :dohh: It was soo nice. I wanted to lick the chocolate sauce off the plate. Taking the dog for a 2 mile walk to try to make up for it.

Hello *Tina Bee*, I'm new to the thread too and everyone is really nice and welcoming. We are all in the same boat so it's easy to talk (write) about everything when people know how you feel.

Nik


----------



## Traskey

Morning ladies, the sun is shining for once :)

Awww, Tarkwa, that's just pfffft. We do it to ourselves because if there is the slightest chance we have to know and you did have the weirdest period. I would have probaly poas before now so you did well. 

Welcome to Tina :hi: :howdy: I hope you enjoy the thread and good luck with your weight loss. Sorry to hear that you are not ovulating though. 

Lisa ~ glad your OH is being supportive, that always helps.

Foxy ~ good luck with SW, I hear good things about it. 

Nikki ~ that dinner sounds yummy but you're right, no on the diet though. Just be good today and don't worry too much about it.

AFM ~ I should go and clear up the garden today, especially as the sun is shining but dh was up all night in pain so I am playing nurse maid today (not that I mind). The problems with my family have escalated so I had all that stress to deal with this morning. My brother complaining on FB (god I hate that thing sometimes) that he now has to walk my parents dogs and leaving sarcastic comments about DH and I. My dad must have an operation or two every year for 20 years and I end up walking his dogs for weeks. He's in hospital again so i've been walking them as usual, we couldn't do one day so my mum threw a strop and has called in my brother who is now moaning to all and sundry about having to do it (for the first time ever!). 

I've decided that I can't be doing with any of them and they can get on with it. It's a long story but right now, the last thing I need is more stress on top of everything we are going through. Consequently, I completely went off the rails with food this lunch time. Sandwich, crisps, left over lasagne and sugary tea. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Oh and my temps have gone down again! More weirdness but the CBFM has gone to low so I am ignoring the temps x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies, i hope you are all ok, i need to catch up on the thread later im going to take the doggy for a walk and enjoy the little bit of sun shine we have at the moment

Just wanted to say Zowiey you look amazing!! The difference is amazing! Way to go girl! x


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: sorry you're having family trouble hun :hugs: hope it clears up soon, it's not fair having to see comments on fb :(

Hope you're enjoying the sun.

Big :hugs: for everyone else, I'm sorry I haven't been around much the past few days. It's been mega manic here, what with looking for a house, finding the one we like etc, amongst lots of other things. But I am reading back and thinking of you all :hugs2:

Well we've decided to put in a request for a viewing on this house just up the road from mum's :happydance: What I'm thinking is that if we get it, I'm going to start ttc properly again along with my weight loss and not go to turkey next year (maybe rent a cottage in cornwall in june or july instead), I'd much prefer to have a house rather than a holiday abroad :thumbup:

We've just been up for a nosey and the back garden looks huge, the driveway is big enough for 3 cars, the lounge looks quite big, and there seems to be a fridge, washing machine etc in the kitchen. Mum came with me and she seems really excited ... so this ... fingers crossed it hasn't been snapped up ... might, hopefully be our house

The one we're looking at is the house on the right
 



Attached Files:







our maybe house.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Hello ladies, how are you all doing today?

*Tarkwa *sorry for the bfn. :hugs: I would have thought just like you, and it's especially heart breaking to get a bfn when you've just had a bfp dream! I've had plenty of those, and I freaking hate them! It's just such a let down when you wake up to reality. :nope:

*Traskey *sorry you're having family troubles, it's the last thing you need! :hugs:

*Tina *welcome! :flower:

*Emmy *the house looks nice, fx that it all works out for you! Of course your own house is way better than an overseas holiday. :thumbup:

*nikki *we all have bad nights, just get back to the diet, no lasting harm done!

AFM I've already done a good session of zumba today, plus have just started cleaning the house - did the litter boxes, cleaned the bathroom, scrubbed the kitchen all over and now I'm all sweaty again! lol DH will do the hoovering, and I'll mop the floors and that'll be that. I love it when the house is clean, because then I can admire it all - we've done everything over (except the floors) in this house, and have gotten pretty much all new furniture, so finally I have a house that looks like I want it to. So you'd think I'd keep it clean and tidy - but nah, during the week I can never be bothered to do anything except what I absolutely have to. :dohh:

Better start making dinner/lunch! Have a good day ladies :flower:


----------



## Tarkwa

*Emmy*, that house looks lovely, and I can see fields in the back so it must have a lovely view. I hope you get it! FX'd for you.

*Zowiey*, sorry for not saying earlier but WOW!!!! I wish I had comparable photos like that (I'm not a big camera fan and don't have many pics of me when I was at my biggest thank goodness!). You have lost so much weight and your arms are looking very very good. I would seriously get some smaller jeans though chick - you deserve to show off your new figure (I bought some lovely slim leg ones from M&S Outlet and they make me feel soooooooo good about my new'ish figure). Do it, do it, do it, do it!

*Traskey*, my family drive me up the wall too, but maybe not in the same way! If I spend more than a few hours with them I get really wound up. If my DH is there it makes it slightly better. Try not to think about it and let your brother do his fair share of the dog walking, serves him right! I've given up on the temping as it was driving me mad. Might have a play with my CBFM next month (getting the sticks from Home Health as they are soooooooooo cheap on there in comparison to high street chemists).

*Lisa*, I wish my DH would bleeding well say no when I want something bad. He bought some biscuits (Fox's fudge creams or something like that) and they were incredible. I finished 3 and said I wanted one more and begged (literally!) until he gave in. What a bloody softy! AND we had curry for dinner last night, but it was a ready meal so not as bad as a restaurant curry IMO (see my previous post - it was amazing!).

*Nikki*, I love a good steak and chips. Rib-eye and fillet are my fave cuts, and I like mine quite pink (but not red) - something I will have to stop if I ever fall PG! Apparently Wagyu beef is amazing and there is another one even better than that (I think it sounds French). It's the cow it comes from (a bit like Aberdeen Angus) and makes all the difference - I really want to try some - there is a Cattle Grid near us that occasionally serves Wagyu so next time they do it I might have to go! Anyway, that was last night and today is a new day. Get out into the sunshine and walk the dog - you'll feel so much better for it, I promise!

*Zoie*, I hope you enjoy your dog walk too. Our next door neighbour's yorkie got into our garden today so I scooped her up and took her back. I saw her in the garden and opened up the back door and she ran into the house. She seemed a little dazed, she must have got through a new gap in the fence (they are sprucing up their garden to sell their house). I wish I had a dog to take for walks; I grew up with a dog (australian terrier) and he was lovely. But I love my puss and she wouldn't cope with a dog (TBH, I don't think I would either, goodness know what will happen if a baby comes along!).

Must go and help DH in the garden (yay for the sunshine)! Will check back in later ladies.
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Ooh, quickly as Strawberry posted! *Strawberry*, I wish I had your energy! I want to do those things but can never be totally arsed to do it. DH is no help whatsoever around the house; his idea of tidying is stuffing everything into a draw/cupboard so you can't see it, not putting it away where I can find it when I need it! Raaaargh!
Now you can sit back and enjoy the rest of today - well done, you deserve it!
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: hope you're enjoying the sunshine *Tarkwa*

:thumbup: sounds like you've had a productive day *strawberry*


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm really lucky with my DH (although I never feel that way at the time) he never let's m eat anything I'll feel bad about later. I said u wanted one bad meal a Month and he makes me stick to that - so I had a curry and a few drinks in jan (I'm off the booze too) and a takeaway in feb. His month It'll be my sisters hen do, and then next month the wedding! I know it seems really weird, but I find it so much easier to sit k to my diet if I know where my next naughty meal is coming from! So, I shall be eating badly in two weeks and six days!! 

Emmy - that house is lovely, much better than A holiday aborad!!


----------



## EmmyReece

oooohhhhh *Lil_Pixie* that sounds like a good idea hun, I might have to copy that, treat myself once a month and countdown towards it :thumbup:

I'm got another update ladies :happydance: Chris' dad is giving us his old car, well it's not that old, it's a 56 plate citroen picasso ... what he's doing is part exchanging our current car for his new one and then giving us the citroen :happydance: now maybe this is me reading into things too much, but, things seem to be pointing to family :happydance: 

I don't think my ttc break is going to last too long :blush:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

How long have you been on a break for now Emmy? 

Also - is Emmy your real name? My sisters new baby has just been name Emi - I'd never heard it before, it's lovely!!


----------



## EmmyReece

I was only on a break for a couple of weeks :blush: it was meant to be a year and a few months until we started ttc again

My real name is Emily, but my mum has always called my Emmy :D


----------



## lovie

hia ladies :)

emmy you have so much exciting news, fab news about the new car, definatly a family car! FX you get the house it looks really nice, i bet you will feel at home there! you have got a great waist from the pics:flower: 

lil pixie it sound slike a great idea ot have a treat night each month, i hope the hen do is fun!

strawberry you sound like super woman! it must be lovely to have a home that you have created just as you want it:flower:

miss zoie enjoy the sun hope the dog walk was relaxing :flower:

trasky i hope things calm down with your family, facebook is never a good idea when people are angry/upset. I hope your hubby is not in pain anymore:hugs:

nikki everyone deserves some treats sometimes, i fell of the diet wagon last night aswell! 

tarkwa and foxy sorry about your unusual cycles this month, i hope for both of you that it is a little baby causing the oddness!! 

tina bee welcome:hugs: you will love it here, such lovely ladies, what is your diet plan? are you folowing a particular plan or just healthy eating ?

lisa your hubby is fantastic! i wish mine was like that!


summer lilly, the CM sounds hopeful, i sometimes get my EWCM a few days before my opk and temps say that i OV. 

i have had a vvv naughty weekend. we visited my OH best friends yesterday there was us and 3 other couple and they all have babies!! I have allways loved babies and i love being around the babies but it does make me feel a little sad that i dont have my own.. the people whos house it is are moving to china for 2 years so we were finishing their alcohol, I drink maybe once a week now im dieting and ttc, and im extra carefull after I OV, when i drink i drink wine i have never really drunk spirits but we drank spirits yesterday and today i felt ill so i had a (low carb) burger meal that was probably about a billion calories! I jumped on the scales now im home and i dont seem to have gained anything back (yet) so i hope i got away with my naughty weekend! 

hugs to you all xxx:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: hope you got away with your naughty weekend hun, but I bet it was so much fun ... and even if you do put anything on, you can always lose it again :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

Yay Emmy, sounds like things are really moving forward for you at the moment. I'd take the house over the holiday as well so fingers crossed you get it. 

Lovie, glad you had a lovely evening and hopefully it hasn't made any difference to your weight this week. 

I've been doing the garden for the last hour and a half. Trying to pick up all the leaves from the tree in the field behind our garden. Drives me nuts every year as I swear the entire lot lands in our garden! I should have done more but my back gives up after a while. When we chose our next house I am making sure there are no trees near by :haha: Good exercise though, burns off a few calories in time for dinner.


----------



## EmmyReece

:thumbup: did the sun stay out for you while you cleared the leaves up? it all goes towards calroies burnt :happydance:


----------



## Traskey

Yes thanks Emmy, the sun was out, it was lovely. I have to confess to hating gardening, i'd much rather do housework. 

I start the shakes tomorrow (not LL, that's the 19th) so i'm having a nice roast chicken dinner tonight. To perk myself up I have booked to have my hair cut and coloured tomorrow. Give me some motivation along the way :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Good luck traskey, I hope it works really well for you! I just made my dh a nice Sunday lunch, and then a baked courgette for me  I have 7 weeks left to make myself look respectable! I was drooling over the mash though :-(


----------



## EmmyReece

oohhhh have you got any idea what you're having done?


----------



## Traskey

I want bright red streaks! The brighter the better as red always fades. I have curly hair so it's a little hard to see them after a while but when I straighten it they look good. Maybe I should just dye the whole lot red, at least you'd see it all the time :D

Lil Pixie, I am going to need your inner strength when I am cooking for DH next week and I can't eat it. I'll cook all his favourite foods and none of mine. That should help!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Will your dh help you to not cheat if you ask him to? I've given up trying to sneak a treat cos my dh won't let me anyway! It's a great idea to cook things only he likes. Or what aboutthings you absolutely can't justify, like fried food? I find things that I can talk myself into believing aren't so bad to be the hardest - like mash!! Chips don't bother me a bit because I know it's not worth it. 

That being said I still get to eat real food, I don't know how my will power would hold up to shakes, I suppose it depends how they taste!! Just keep reminding yourself why your doing this - it's so so worth it x


----------



## lovie

you are so lucky to have curly hair trasky, i have straight hair and i would love love love curls! the red streaks sound lovely, but so does all red! xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello my lovelies - thank you some of you for putting up your pics - you all look fab. Lovie and Zowiey - not sure how to type a wolf whistle but you deserve one!
Emmy - fingers crossed for the house.
Hello New ladies! 
I'm a bit excited atm - not sure if I should be, but AF arrived yesterday - exactly 28 days after the last one! That's my first 28 day cycle for a while so I'm wondering whether the 23lbs I've lost has made a difference as far as ovulating goes? I'm not getting my hopes up too much this month - will give it another couple of months & if they are 28 day cycles too I'll buy some OPKs!


----------



## Traskey

Thanks Lovie, i'd love straight hair. Lol, we all want what we don't have. Lil Pixie, fortunately DH is very supportive so he'll help keep me on the straight and narrow. I just wish there was no food in the house, to keep me in line but strength has to come from within and I have to keep reminding myself why I am doing this. 

Twinkle ~ FANTASTIC news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: ::thumbup::flower::happydance::cloud9:
A normal cycle :) It probably is down to the pounds you have lost so far, WELL DONE. Keep up the good work and fingers crossed for another 28 day cycle this month.


----------



## lovie

twinkle hip hip horray for a 28 day cycle:happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Twinkle I was wondering the same thing! My last cycle was 28 days, and I'm on cd 11 and think I'm gonna ov soon. it must be down to the weight cos last year I had some cycles that were 12 weeks long! Woo go team!! Plus it's great incentive to keep it up x

I have crappy straight hair too - I'd love some nice curls!!


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*twinkle *yay, great news! :happydance: Losing weight does help us larger ladies with ovulation and all, I'm sure that's what's helped you. 

*Traskey *the hairdresser is a really good idea, I'm gonna book myself an Indian head massage once I've lost 10kg - only 0,2kg to go! Why not go all red, that sounds nice too? Go for a big change?

I hate raking, and we have a HUGE yard, with plenty of trees. I do like having trees around our house, in fact wish there were more as we live amongst fields and the wind blowing over the fields brings big drifts of snow to our drive way. Trees would help. Plus the wind makes it seem colder! 

*lovie *it really has been great to fix our house up just as we like it, but also a lot of work! DH has done most of the work himself, his father has helped out as well, so after living here for nearly 3 years there's still plenty left to do. Mostly just finishing touches, but our other toilet has been out of use the entire time we've lived here, and it's not ready quite yet. Soon, I hope! 

I'm very proud of myself ladies, finished the cleaning and went out for a 1.5 hour walk with the dh and the dogs after dinner. I was feeling lazy but DH talked me into it, and of course I feel great now! =)


----------



## Tina Bee

Thanks for the welcome ladies. This month im trying soy isoflavones to see if i o after two months of failed clomid cycles. Im taking 200 mg of soy iso. Is anyone else taking soy?


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Good morning lovely ladies! :flower:

*Tina *I've taken soy isoflavones this cycle, and took them the one before. I ovulate on my own, just thought I'd give them a go if that's the kind of boost I need. Haven't really noticed a difference, to be honest. My ovulation has gone back a bit, but that's the natural pattern for me (I was on progesterone suppositories before, they made me o earlier). I think I'll give them a rest next cycle.

AFM I'm way happy this morning, my weight went down! About 0.5kg from the lowest it's been so far. :happydance: It also means I have now lost the magical 10kg, AND am now under 100kg. Can't believe I said that, I never thought I'd weigh that much! But at least now I'm under it. :happydance: Just feeling so happy. Better remember this feeling when some of it comes back, which it is sure to do! I just booked my Indian head massage for today, gonna enjoy this to the fullest! =)


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: yay that is brilliant *strawberry*, it's definitely heading in the right direction ... it must feel amazing to be under 100 kg

I'm soooo tired today, I think I got about 5 hours sleep thanks to the excitement of the weekend :dohh: I'm just waiting now to be able to phone the letting agency :thumbup:


----------



## lovie

:happydance::happydance: :happydance:yay for the loss strawberry you definatly deserve the indian head massage, i hope you enjoy it very much!! 

i hope it goes well with the letting agency emmy, and i hope you sleep better tonight! i bet you have so much on your mind at the moment!


----------



## EmmyReece

I think it's all from excitement from house hunting and finding out about the new car :happydance:

I just need a :bfp: and I'm all set :thumbup:

How's things today *lovie*?


----------



## lovie

things are okish, im feeling a bit down since my family went home last week, when i get sad i get all sorts of irational bad thaughts and dreams so im trying not to think like that! i try to day dream of a baby that helps! if i got my BFP this month the due date would be the 2nd december, how lovely to have a baby to introduce to my family at christmas! :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwwww that would be so amazing :cloud9:

When do you next get to see your family hun? Hope it's not too much longer before the next visit :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

I had some how lost my subscription to this thread... doh! :haha:

Hey girls, AF got me.

Roll on 22nd March!!

xxx


----------



## lovie

4 magpies grrr to AF:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: 22nd march is so soon :flower:

im not sure when i will next see my family, maybe easter if we can find cheap flights, im a little worried about booking flights in advance incase i do get a BFP but i really want to see them all :)


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: sometimes you can rearrange flight dates for a fee *lovie *hun

*4magpies *sorry af got you hun :hugs: bet you can't wait for the 22nd :) 2 weeks tomorrow :happydance:

I've been on the phone to the letting agent and we've got a viewing booked for 5.15 this evening :happydance: I am soooooooooo excited. The guy on the phone said that they'd had a couple of viewings since Friday but nobody had got back in touch with them


----------



## 4magpies

I am not bothered about AF really, was expecting it, damn those mean tests and her being late.

I am so relieved. Least I can look forward to my lap now.... (looking forward to an op, I am not right in the head!! :haha: )

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

you are hun, because it means you're one step closer to a :bfp: :thumbup:


----------



## lovie

do you have to have much time off work 4 magpies? you should stock up on rubish magazines to keep you amused whilst you recover, oh and we will be here to keep you campany as well!!

emmy that is great news about the house! it just looks perfect from the pics! 

i am feeling a little more cheery, i spoke to the lady from the teaching job and im going for training on wednesday, im very excited to start! really id like a well paid job before i get my BFP because the maternity leave is amazing in sweden you get about 18 months of fully paid! but allso the dads are encouraged to take 9 months off so håkan can do the 2nd nine month (he cant do the 1st as he cant breast feed!!) you do get around 600 pounds maternity pay a month even if you dont have a job before but id like to have something to go back to... but if i wait a year or so to have a good job and then it takes me another year or so ttc it feel like it would never happen.. so best to just do it i think! oh and håkan is going to give me a lift to collage in his lorry, im like a child when i go in its so exciting like a fun fair ride!! im easily pleased hehe


----------



## 4magpies

I am off from the tues to the monday after. Just a shame I have to come in and work on the monday before. But I am getting paid for it all by my lovely boss so that is something. 

My mum has booked the days off to look after me and keep me company, my oh will be looking after me in the nights.

My mummy is taking me to hospital and picking me up this time. Which is very nice of her.

OH cant as he has run out of holidays and would have to take it unpaid and we just cant afford that.

Called FS. They are ringing me back with blood results.

xxx


----------



## lovie

it sounds like you will be very well looked after 4 magpies :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Morning all,

Emmy ~ sorry you didn't get much sleep but super excited that you are going to view the house! Hope you love it and nobody else takes it. 

Lovie ~ yay on starting training for the new job. I am sure that you will be fantastic with the children. I can't believe that they pay maternity and paternity leave for that long, let's all move to Sweden!

Strawberry ~ congratulations on getting under 100kg :wohoo: That's fantastic news. Good to see you've booked yourself a reward for all that hard work :) You deserve it.

4magpies ~ so sorry af got you. I hope you threw those ic away :hugs: Not long to go now until your op and then it's all systems go for the next stage :))


----------



## twinkle1975

Emmy - fingers crossed for the house 

Lovie - hurrah for the training, I'm with Traskey on moving to Sweden, I get 6 weeks maternity pay at 90% of my salary - rubbish!

4magpies - good luck with the op, glad your Mum is around to look after you.

Strawberry - yay on being under 100kg!! 

I've just done some exercise at home - am hoping to do that Mondays & Wednesdays & go to my class on Fridays - maybe that way I can avoid having to take the scary fat binding tablets!


----------



## Lisa84

*Emmy* The house look lovely hun. Hope the inside is just as nice when you to view it :) 

*Strawberry* Well done on the weighloss hun thats fab. Let me know how the massage goes coz i have always wanted an Indian Head Massage xx

*Magpies* Sorry AF got you hun :hugs: At least you can look forward now and prepare for your Lap. 

*Lovie* Good luck with the training hun. Wow on the maternity leave. Wish we got that much fully paid here. Me and David are on a saving mission for the wedding but also hopefully for when i'm on mat leave. I think they are thinking about introducing the same sorta system over here where men can split the mat leave. I hope it does happen because i really don't want to take be off for a whole 9 months but wouldn't feel comfortable leaving our child in childcare any earlier than that.

*Traskey* Sorry you are having a hard time with your family. Facebook really can be the devil sometimes but just rise above it hun xx

afm - I went to a charity do at Burnley Football with the OH last night and the food there wasn't really inline with the SW Diet lol I had Veg soup, Sausage and Mash and Apple Pie. I intend to be super good now until Wednesday to make up for it :) xx


----------



## 4magpies

Lisa, where in Yorkshire do you live. You must not be far from me if you went to Burnley for the evening!

xxx


----------



## Lisa84

I am in Sowerby Bridge at the min but originally from just outside Hebden Bridge so just on the border. OH supports Burnley so i am always over that way.

Where abouts are you? xx


----------



## 4magpies

I live in Darwen, I used to work over in Burnley though at the VW Garage.

xx


----------



## Lisa84

I dunno where that is. I know how to get to the football ground and cinema and thats about it lol xx


----------



## 4magpies

It's just off the motorway sorta near the cinema.

You don't live far away at all from me. I do my food shopping in haslingden. Haha.

xxx


----------



## Lisa84

I have no idea where that is lol xx


----------



## 4magpies

Haha. Just over the hills from todmorden?

xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Hello ladies :hi:

*Emmy*, I have FX'd for you tonight. I hope it's lovely inside and you get it.

*Lovie*, I'm sorry you're missing your family. Regarding flying back home for Easter I I reckon you would be fine. I know it's not recommended that you fly, especially in first & third tri, but I reckon a lot of women do fly in first tri because 1) they might not even know they are PG or 2) it's so early it's not like you're going to give birth mid flight! MY SIL did it in very early stages (like 4 weeks) and she/my niece are/were fine. As Emmy says you can usually change dates for a fee (not always a small fee though :growlmad:).
How exciting about your training - I'm sure you will be brilliant. Best of luck for Wednesday! And OMG about mat and pat leave in Sweden. 2 poxy weeks is all my DH will get, and I only qualify for SMP with my company :growlmad:.

*4maggies*, I didn't realise the lap was so intensive! 1 week off work is quite a long time so I'm glad you have and understansing boss and your mum and DH to look after you. FX'd for your bloods. Progesterone/CD21 right?

*Twinkle*, well done on the exercise. I think I need something at home when I don't want to go to the gym. It's finding the right one that will be the hardest thing - any recommendations?

*Lisa*, I'm sure what you ate won't have as bad an impact as you might think. Portions controlled by other people (especially professional catering type companies/restaurants) means that the portions aren't piggy size. If you're feeling bad still then take the dog for a walk! Indian head massages are lovely Lisa, but be prepared to get oily/greasy hair! I used to natter when I had massages (my old masseuse was a real chatterbox!) so if you can just try not to talk and let the massage do what it's meant to do - that's my advice. They are usually around £30-40 in hotels but you might be able to find one cheaper locally (maybe a mobile masseuse or beauty salon)? 

*Strawberry*, :wohoo: on the 10kg mark! I missed it when I went under 100kg, but certainly wouldn't want to go back! I love Indian head massages - relax and enjoy!

AFM I had my WI this morning and STS. I really hadn't tried very hard last week - no gym or swim I'm sad to say. This week hasn't got off to the greatest start (food fine though) as DH has food poisoning. He must have got it from the food at uni on Saturday as I am fine. He has been resting all day and hadn't even logged onto his work laptop which proves to me how bad he really is. I tooked his temp with my BBT and it was 38.2°c. I feel bad as I have arranged a night at my friends house so I am only popping over for dinner. This is the friend who I think might be PG as she has been trying since Feb 09 (I would imagine she is/was unexplained as her weight was fine and everyhting else was spot on as far as I know - she dind't really like talking about it). DH will probably just sleep (like he is now) - any recommendations to help food poisoning?

Hi :wave: to anyone else I've not mentioned above. *Love2bamummy*, where are you chick?!?!?
TTFN
xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Well, 

My CD3 blood came back fine. All ok.

CD21, not so good. I didn't ovulate. They are gonna tell me more about it when I go in for my lap. Hoping they decide to do something though, maybe clomid? At a guess.

I'm feeling a bit down in the dumps, even though I was semi expecting it I didnt think I would be this disapointed in myself. :(

STS is fab tarkwa. Its all I seem to be able to do at the moment. Eeek.

xxx


----------



## Traskey

I am so hungry! Day one of shakes and all I can think about is food. It's not LL, as that's the 19th so I can have a proper dinner tonight. I'm going to have chicken salad. Drinking all that water makes you want the toilet all the time as well. Once you get past the first couple of days the hunger goes apparently. I hope so, I need inner strength!!!!!!!

PMA baby, baby, baby, baby............................


----------



## Traskey

Tarkwa ~ I hope DH feels better soon. I think all you can do for food poisoning is drink lots of fluids and wait it out. STS is better than gaining so that's good if you haven't had the best week diet wise.

4magpies ~ I am sorry you didn't ovulate this month. Is it because it was from the damaged tube?

Hugs to all xx


----------



## Bagpuss31

Hi *Lisa84*, *Lovie* and *Twinkle1975* sorry not been on in ages. The magic is the Cambridge Diet it is the best thing I have ever done in my life. When I went to see the fertility clinic they turned me away for being a big fat knacker bag!! I had to loose over 2 stone before they would even see me, I have spent my life doing diets and to loose that amount would take me forever and I want my buba NOW!! Go on the internet and google it and see for yourselves (I would try and post the link but the RUDE site won't let me!!), oh and word of advice I LOVE my food and this diet is no where near as hard as it sounds!

It costs about £35 per week but you get all your meals for that so you won't need to spend as much on groceries.

xxxxx


----------



## lovie

hello hunnies :flower:

4magpies big hugs from me hun, is there anything you can do to treat yourself and chear yourself up a little? id recomend pjamas, some naughty but not too naughty snaks, and an evening watching rubish TV. :hugs::hugs: I hope they give you clomid at your lap appointment, what a great month it will be when you have had your lap op and if they give you clomid, double whammy of goodness!:flower:

tarkwa sts is great especially as you lost such a big chunk of weight last time. i hope your hubby gets better soon, its so sad when they are ill isnt it, poor little things its like they become boys again and need looking after! it is a good job he isnt temping i dont think FF would like a temp of 38.2! have a nice time tonight with your friend if:hugs: she is pregnant just think of all the used baby cloths she can pass onto you!:hugs:

twinkle horay for home excersise, was it a workout video? 

lisa your dinner sounds yum! and veg soup and apple pie count towards your 5 a day hehe:winkwink: the names of the places near where you and 4 magpies live sound like places out of lord of the rings!

emmy come back and tell us how the house veiwing went!!

the parental leave is awsome in sweden, there are so many good things about sweden, if you split the parental leave equally in half so 9 months each you actually get an extra bonus! the breast feeding rate is 98% day care from 18 months-7 is free and then all schools are free they dont have private education. the standared of living is very equal, they dont really have a class system, so shop workers, layers, doctors, teachers, lorry drivers, builders, hairdressers all live in the same houses apartments and have the same cars, holidays and send their kids to the same schools, because pay is much more equal here, everyone gets paid well rather than in the uk some being paid massive amounts and some being paid very little. It is an amazing quality of life but it is very very cold and the rules of society are different, whereas in the uk it is good to be different, have a different car to your friends, have a different decor in your home, have unusual interests, here in sweden it is seen as very good to be the same, most people drive navy blue volvos (including my OH) most people have houses with very nice but very simalar modern furniture and decor (including us) most people dress simalar to each other (a mixture of H+M and sports wear) i have never seen anyone with unusual dress sence, my boyfriend was a little embarrassed when i wore a flower in my hair! oh and the sweeds are so quiet, when we were away sking whenever I heared anyone shout it was my load english family!! so i really hope that when we have a baby it will grow up to feel english aswell as swedish:flower: sorry about the essay!! 

oh back on the subject of ttc my opk's arived today so i did one and it had allmost no line yay!! i worry i have too much of a line sometimes so i was glad to have an allmost nonexistant 1!!

hugs to you all :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## lovie

yay for day 1 of the shakes trasky!! sorry you feel hungry hun, enjoy your chicken salad tonight it sounds yum! just think how good all that water is for you, you will have skin like a babies! pma pma pma :hugs:

hello bagpus:flower: the cambridge diet does sound amazing but im not that brave yet!! glad it worked wonders for you hun:hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Lovie, that made me laugh out loud, and DH as I read it to him. He wants to know what server of WOW Haken plays on. It does sound a very nice way of life, even if it seems to you a tiny bit boring with everyone the same. No eccentric english clutter I take it? :haha: I can't believe that day care is free, that is frankly, amazing! I wish that were the case here, it's going to cost an arm and a leg if we ever get lucky, although DH volunteered to be a house husband :)

Bagpuss, thanks for the info on the Cambridge diet. That's a lot cheaper than Lighter Life and I am very glad it worked for you!


----------



## lovie

he plays on emerald dream, we used to play on hellscream when we 1st met. I think your OH and my OH would have alot in common! 

definatly no english clutter!! lots of white clean lines with a tastefull but definatly not over the top splash of colour... some days i feel like painting the living room wall maroon or something but i just try to calm myself down by wearing a stripy jumper and big hair clip! the other thing they dont do is they dont smile at each other when they are out walking so when i come along dressed in an un-understated way smiling and saying "hej hej/ god morgan" (hello/good morning) they actually think im crazy!! a bus driver was sent home for being drunk because he was friendly to his pasengers, he wasnt drunk just friendly! my OH is a little scared when he comes to england he isnt used to all the sports cars and peronalised numberplates, and emos and hippies and chavs... they dont have chavs in sweden!! i kinda miss them!! 

xx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

It's so weird to see *lovie *write about Sweden, since Finland is supposed to be pretty similar and I definitely don't think we're all the same! Then again I'd say that as a Finn myself. =) We're more understated about things, that's true, but we at least have people that dress very differently, have different decor and different cars too! I wonder how I'd see it if I lived there? There are so many immigrants in Stockholm that you'd think that'd add to the culture. Strange. =) 

As for Finland on the other things: we get 9 months "maternity" leave, I get 3 months full pay and then 6 months maternity allowance, which for me I think works out to between 65-80% of my wages. It is calculated on the basis of your salary. The first three months are for the mother alone, but the rest can be for either parent. Plus fathers get a month of paternity leave as well. After that you can (either parent) still stay at home taking care of the child till they're 3, and get a small allowance for that, but that's really small. Day care is offered by the state, but you do pay something for it, according to your income - we'd pay the maximum amount, which I think works out to almost 230-250 euros per month (so a little over 200 pounds). Schooling is free, even university. So pretty similar to Sweden, I'm jealous of the maternity leave over there though!


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm back ... I don't know what we're doing :(

It's really small, it looks so much bigger on the outside. It doesn't even look like we'd be able to fit a moses basket in the main bedroom for when we have kids :( The living room is tiny. The two redeeming things was the size of the kitchen and the bathroom, finally having an actual bath rather than just a shower.

Mum's moaning that basically it would be £575 a month for a 1 bedroom property because the 2nd room is that tiny ...

Arghhhhh I don't know what to do / think :(


----------



## Lil_Pixie

i could see how you might miss the emos and hippies, but chavs? i live in scally central, come, take some of ours!!

for all this time ive been trying to figure our who AFM was. i just go it :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

are houses not expensive in aber anyway emmy? its so beautiful i would have thought it'd cost a fortune


----------



## EmmyReece

We're going to go for it ... I was just having a wobble because I was panicking that I wouldn't fit a moses basket next to our bed, and wondering what guests would do. But we've come up with a few solutions :blush:

Just getting all our references together and fingers crossed it'll be ours :thumbup:

I'm sorry about my little wobble ladies :blush:


----------



## Traskey

Both Finland and Sweden sound lovely. I would move to either one of them I think! Our creche costs would be about £250 a week here so even in Finland, it's a lot cheaper where you are.

DH plays on Agramaar Lovie :)

Emmy, i'm sorry the house is so small :( Is it worth the money each month do you think or would you be better off still looking around for something bigger?

Edit ~ Ok, scratch that, you are going for it!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

Lol ... I don't think anything bigger will come up at the moment, and as it's just me and Chris for the next 9 months at the very least then it's a perfect size for us ...

I'm quite excited, it means I can buy stuff from Lush and have a soak in a bath rather than have a shower :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

double post :dohh:


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies :hi:

I've tried to catch up. This thread goes sooo fast. :wacko:

Well after my last week of eating my own body weight in chocolate I only gained 3lbs. :shrug: but I'm not complaining. So I'm going to try and lose that this week although I can't wait for pancakes tomorrow. :happydance:

About to ovulate but having probs with my opk's... think that might be down to my neon pee though... blummin vit b. :haha:

Hope everyones ok. x


----------



## twinkle1975

Lil_Pixie said:


> i could see how you might miss the emos and hippies, but chavs? i live in scally central, come, take some of ours!!
> 
> *for all this time ive been trying to figure our who AFM was. i just go it  :rofl*:

Oh man that made me laugh out loud!!


----------



## imogenwanted

just a quick hi hope you all had fab weekend xxx


----------



## lovie

oh send me some chavs!! where we live there are some immigrants but not that many, in the next town there is alot more immigrants and it does add a little to the culture, alltho at my swedish clases they basically teach you how to be swedish as an imigrant, so the immigrants get quite good at it. I dont mean that all sweeds have the same personality, but more that they appear the same, well more that appearing "different" or "unique" isnt so encouraged as it is in the uk. the sweeds have a word "lagon" that means just enough, and sweeds use this idea alot it is very important to be lagum, which means not having anything to little or too much. I do get very home sick but mostly i enjoy living here and i can see that it is a good society.

emmy the house sounds lovely, the bathroom and kitchen are the most important rooms imo, oh i love lush bath smellies too!! i hope you get it!! 

ebony 3 pounds for your own weight in chocalait is worth it! is it pancake day tomorrow? another great thing about sweden is they eat pancakes every thursday!! with pea soup very random....

imogenwanted i hope your weekend was good too :)

so i got a call from my new job and im starting a day early oh im nervous! 

hugs to you all xx:hugs:xx


----------



## Traskey

:hi: Hi Imogen, hope you had a good weekend too.

Ebony ~ neon pee sounds interesting! Hope it doesn't last too long.

Lovie ~ Good luck with the start of the new job. I am sure it will great and you will love it. I wish we ate pancakes every week, but I would gain even more pounds that way :haha:

Oh and yay for Lush smellies :D Their ballistics are just scrummy and I adore them :)


----------



## lovie

i love the honey i washed the kids soap.. it just smells so tasty!


----------



## EmmyReece

When we go to swap cars at the end of the month, I'm making Chris take me to Warrington so that I can go and do some retail therapy :rofl: Plus I'll be going into my first ever ikea store lol

We're trying to get the references together today, just hope nobody goes to them saying that they want the house :dohh:

Hope everyone is good :D


----------



## Tarkwa

Just a quickie. Hi everyone. Saw my friend last night and she isn't PG. I managed to talk to her about it a little and she is annoyed that they still aren't PG. She had/has 6 months of clomid and isn't looking at IVF yet (I think she doesn't want to go down that route, but then again, I don't think anyone does). She is more 'relaxed' about it than me in that she doesn't seem to be obsessing so much. I get myself all worked up so quickly about it all and she is more level headed. I really hope we get our BFPs at the same time because I don't want her to feel like I did.
DH is off work poorly again today. At least he has stopped :sick: but he still feels rubbish. He's had a shower and doesn't feel any better (I always feel better after a shower) so he is still quite sick. No fever when I checked this morning, but I will check again later.
Will catch up properly later.
xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hope hubby gets better soon Tarkwa.

Semi good news about your friend but not in a way? IYGWIM? 

I feel rough this morning, got a migrane coming on. Ergh.

xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Good morning ladies!

*Lil Pixie* rofl! :haha: That made my day! =)

*Emmy *yay for shopping! Have fun at Ikea, I always find way too much to buy in there. In fact a lot of our furniture is from Ikea, and also our kitchen, you know, cabinets and all. 

*lovie *good luck with the job, it's always nerve wrecking to start at a new one! We have that tradition of pea soup and pancake on Thursdays as well. Not that I follow it, or many people I know, but schools and the army and such often do. Not every Thursday, though. 

*Tarkwa *I'd be feeling so relieved that the friend isn't pg, and feel awful about that! Hope it all works out well for both of you, so that neither has to feel too resentful or something. Hope your dh feels better soon! 

My weight is down a little again today. :happydance: I can't resist weighing myself all the time, because I'd rather see the fluctuations up and down, than just weight in once a week and see a gain. If the weight had been down earlier, then I'd know it's going in the right direction at least. If you ladies get what I mean?


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: it would be nice to have someone close that you could share your bfp with *Tarkwa* sorry dh isn't well still :( has he shown any signs of improvement? Hope he gets better soon hun

*4magpies *hope your migraine doesn't last long hun :hugs:

We've got 2 references done, just waiting on the one from our current landlord and Chris needs to phone up his night care boss and we should be ready to go :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah I totally know what you mean strawberry, and yay for your weight going down :happydance:

Just had a phone call about the house, another couple have been in and put the dposit down :cry:


----------



## 4magpies

Ahhh no way thats rubbish Emmy. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Should have known it was too good to be true :cry: Got to wait for the local news paper to come out tonight now :(


----------



## 4magpies

Just to say though, we found a house to rent, it fell through because it took them so long to decide we were "too young" for the landlord, this was after paying credit check fees and what not (which we got back eventually).

It all fell through, a week later we found an amazing brand new house that was perfect for us that came with carpets and curtains of our choice.

I know it doesnt feel like it now cause I remember that feeling but everything happens for a reason and you will find somewhere and it will be better than this house!!

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## SummerLily

awwh Emmy - know how you feel ! we was possibily getting a place that we liked this week but becasue i have ME and i need a level floor property so im in the 'disabled' categorie. but the lovely landlord who owns it, gets 2 lists of people , 1 list is the diasbled people and the other list is not. So , he gets to chose if he wants disabed people living there or not... and he didnt ... lovely ey???? :shrug: But my mum always said when it dosnt come in frontof you it means something better is aound the corner. That, and that it was so perfect in so many ways that it really was too good to be true !

keep your chin up and im sure something perfect will come along soon!! :hug:


----------



## 4magpies

SummerLily said:


> awwh Emmy - know how you feel ! we was possibily getting a place that we liked this week but becasue i have ME and i need a level floor property so im in the 'disabled' categorie. but the lovely landlord who owns it, gets 2 lists of people , 1 list is the diasbled people and the other list is not. So , he gets to chose if he wants disabed people living there or not... and he didnt ... lovely ey???? :shrug: But my mum always said when it dosnt come in frontof you it means something better is aound the corner. That, and that it was so perfect in so many ways that it really was too good to be true !
> 
> keep your chin up and im sure something perfect will come along soon!! :hug:

That is really awful! I thought my "too young" was bad!! People make me angry. :nope:

xxx


----------



## SummerLily

Tarkwa ~ hope hubbys feeling better soon! 

Strawberry ~ Ido the same with regards to weigh in's :haha: I always say my wi is on monday but i weight myself a few times during the week too!!! Monday is just my official answer! :) if i dont know im going in the right direction then i feel dissapointed!! 

Lost 3lb this week !!! xx


----------



## SummerLily

4magpies ~ its disgracefull and yet I was horrified when I was told this but they said it as if it was a completly normal thing too go about doing !! have spoken toa few people and apparently they dont have the same approach in other places . Maybe its just the folk of Essex!


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: well done *summer* but :grr: at the landlord ... disability discrimination makes me so mad :grr:

we're going to nip into town and have a look in the letting agents windows ... I'm sure I saw a 3 bedroom property about 5 miles away from mum's, so fingers crossed it's still there


----------



## twinkle1975

Summer :saywhat: - that's dreadful!!!

Emmy - my Mum says everything happens for a reason - hopefully that means another house will come along which will mean you don't have to compromise on space! Plus YOU HAVE NEVER BEEN TO IKEA??????? Its like my second home! I have to save my WW points when I go so I can have meatballs & Daim cake!

Lovie - good luck witht he job - you'll be fab!

4magpies my best friend lives in Todmorden - I really like it up there!

I'm having cramps with this AF - not had any pain with it for ages - wonder if that's a sign too??


----------



## Tarkwa

*Emmy*, this might sound awful but I'm glad you didn't get the house because when you saw it it didn't fill you with excitement, and that's what a new home should do. You would have felt cramped in there (I like spacious rooms too) and everything happens for a reason. There will be an even better house around the corner and the perfect home to bring a baby back to. Remember, the best things come to those who wait. I love Ikea and have loads of stuff from there. We're doing our bathroom after the garden (it's currently a pink suite with grey tiles) and will be getting loads of stuff from Ikea.

*Summer*, I'm sorry you had a rubbish time finding your place but YAY on the 3lbs lost. Good riddance to them I say!

*4maggies*, I know exactly what you mean chick. I hope the migraine has gone now.

*Lovie*, I hope you had a fantastic day with your new job - we want to hear all about it when yuo get back.

*Strawberry*, well done on the weight loss. I check in during the week too - if I'm losing then I'm like 'YAY' but end up letting it slip, then if I've gained I think 'oh well, I've gained so that's that!'. Weekly is right for me. DH was the same weight as me on 23 Feb after the FS appt (95.1kg) and now he is 91.4kg, but I reckon he will put on again when he starts eating. 

Have just watched OBEM on demand. I see them screaming their heads off and think I will try and be quiet when I'm giving birth as I am so lucky to be in that position! Not sure that will be how it turns out though! One couple had been trying for 3 years and had 4 mc - I really felt for them. They do a sneak peak of next weeks and it looks like a lady who is rather on the curvy side is featuring. Will defo be watching that!

Blimey, it's half ten and I haven't showered yet (eugh!). Better log on and do some work today as well. DH is a bit better - he's reading some books from uni today to keep him occupied (he slept all day yesterday) and has had some tea and toast for brekkie. I like playing nurse and looking after him :hugs2:.
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: you ladies are the best


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*Tarkwa *you're a much better person than I am, I always get so annoyed with dh whenever he's sick that I can barely control myself. He's always soooooo sick even if he just has a runny nose and a bit of a headache, plus a bit of a hypochondriac since whenever he's a little chilly or has a headache, he's convinced he's coming down with something! :dohh: Drives me mad! 

I'm sure I won't be able to control myself if I ever give birth - a relative once told me that if you multiply your period pains by about a 100, that's what giving birth feels like, and I sometimes have trouble dealing with the cramps! 

*Emmy *sorry the house fell through, but like others said, perhaps you'll find the perfect place soon. I agree with Tarkwa that you really should be excited about the house when you see it, not disappointed. We were pleasantly surprised when we went to view our house, it looked much better than we expected and I thought that was a good start.


----------



## ebony2010

lovie said:


> oh send me some chavs!! where we live there are some immigrants but not that many, in the next town there is alot more immigrants and it does add a little to the culture, alltho at my swedish clases they basically teach you how to be swedish as an imigrant, so the immigrants get quite good at it. I dont mean that all sweeds have the same personality, but more that they appear the same, well more that appearing "different" or "unique" isnt so encouraged as it is in the uk. the sweeds have a word "lagon" that means just enough, and sweeds use this idea alot it is very important to be lagum, which means not having anything to little or too much. I do get very home sick but mostly i enjoy living here and i can see that it is a good society.
> 
> emmy the house sounds lovely, the bathroom and kitchen are the most important rooms imo, oh i love lush bath smellies too!! i hope you get it!!
> 
> ebony 3 pounds for your own weight in chocalait is worth it! is it pancake day tomorrow? another great thing about sweden is they eat pancakes every thursday!! with pea soup very random....
> 
> imogenwanted i hope your weekend was good too :)
> 
> so i got a call from my new job and im starting a day early oh im nervous!
> 
> hugs to you all xx:hugs:xx

Pancakes with pea soup? :rofl: Very err interesting. I think I'll stick to sugar and lemon juice. :haha: x


----------



## ebony2010

Traskey said:


> :hi: Hi Imogen, hope you had a good weekend too.
> 
> Ebony ~ neon pee sounds interesting! Hope it doesn't last too long.
> 
> Lovie ~ Good luck with the start of the new job. I am sure it will great and you will love it. I wish we ate pancakes every week, but I would gain even more pounds that way :haha:
> 
> Oh and yay for Lush smellies :D Their ballistics are just scrummy and I adore them :)

Yep neon pee.. I shall soon glow in the dark. :rofl: x


----------



## ebony2010

EmmyReece said:


> When we go to swap cars at the end of the month, I'm making Chris take me to Warrington so that I can go and do some retail therapy :rofl: Plus I'll be going into my first ever ikea store lol
> 
> We're trying to get the references together today, just hope nobody goes to them saying that they want the house :dohh:
> 
> Hope everyone is good :D

First ever trip to ikea? Ok... well one word of warning "Step away from the tea lights!!" :rofl: For some reason everyone always comes home with loads of tea lights because they are soo cheap and never use them.. They do yummy hot dogs at the end. :thumbup: x


----------



## ebony2010

SummerLily said:


> awwh Emmy - know how you feel ! we was possibily getting a place that we liked this week but becasue i have ME and i need a level floor property so im in the 'disabled' categorie. but the lovely landlord who owns it, gets 2 lists of people , 1 list is the diasbled people and the other list is not. So , he gets to chose if he wants disabed people living there or not... and he didnt ... lovely ey???? :shrug: But my mum always said when it dosnt come in frontof you it means something better is aound the corner. That, and that it was so perfect in so many ways that it really was too good to be true !
> 
> keep your chin up and im sure something perfect will come along soon!! :hug:

Hey summerlily... I didnt know you had ME. I was diagnosed with ME/CFS but I'm not as bad as some people. x


----------



## lovie

hi all, just popping in at lunch to check whats going on, i havnt been to work yet, just to my class this morning.

tarkwa you are such a lovely wife nursing your hubby when hes ill... i hate looking after ill people, not because i dont like to care for people but because im a paniker and i think OMG they are going to die!! my OH had tonsilitus at christmas and i woke him up every 45 through the night to do his temperiture, he wasnt pleased!!

twinkle i hope your AF isnt hurting you too much, my OH says to me oh its good that it hurts you it means its all working well.. his ex had no periods so its all kinda new to him... it doesnt make me feel better tho when he says its good! FX its a lucky sign! your womb getting all ready for a sticky bean!

summer lilly i can not beleive you got discriminated against because you have ME that is so unfair!! my family own properties that they rent out and i can understand the age being an issue if its a flat and its a quiet block of flats and your single, (my mum had a 18 year old in one of her flats and he was super noisy and never cleaned and made the people in my mums other flats move out!!) but its so silly to discriminate against a young couple! it is so silly that it is so hard to rent a flat, when i baught my house it was so much easier than finding a new place to rent, crazyness as buying should be harder!! well done for the 3 pounds lost :happydance::happydance::happydance:

4 magpies how lovely that you got to pick your own curtains and carpets! i bet you love living there, it must feel very homely :) i hope you feel better soon from your migrane :hugs:

emmy hugs to you missy :hugs::hugs: everyone is so right there will be something amazing just around the corner! and you will look back on how you feel today and be like can you imagine if we had lived in that house wed never be where we are now :flower: wow you have never been to IKEA!! its amazing!!! make sure you have a set idea of what you want because you can end up impulse buying loads of random things! if you go to the cafe and want a little treat have a slice of princess cake.. its the best cake in the world! 

strawberry i think the same as you if i ever get to give birth, i cry at period pains so 100 x my period pains would be soooo painfull (all very worth it OFC) i think i make more noise than some of the ladies giving birth when i have my period pains, big drama queen that i am!

ebony oh i love lemon and sugar, i tried to get my boyfriend to try a pancake with lemon and suger and he thaught i was crazy! he has jam and cream which is also nice, but not as nice as a classic british lemon and sugar one (imo) :)

AFM i had my class this morning, and im off to catch the train into the city for my new job, i spoke to the lady last night about what i should wear and she said oh we all just wear jeans... I dont wear jeans, I dont own any jeans!! infact the only trousers i own are leggings or ski trousers :blush: trousers really dont flatter my big bum! so after a bit of a panic i have decided on leggings and a skirt with a smart casual top (she said dont wear anything you care about because it will end up covered in glue!) oh the diet is going rubish, i also weigh myself more than once a week (naughty Amy!!) and i am swinging between the 95 and 96 KG mark, so either a small loss or a sts for me this friday i think. 

i hope you are all well


----------



## Tarkwa

*Emmy*, I agree with the others on the IKEA advice. Make sure you leave an allowance to have something in the restaurant and then a hotdog (50p I think) and maybe even an ice-cream (35p) at the end of your visit. I never used to eat in their restaurant, but LOVE LOVE LOVE their fish and chips (DH took me to IKEA for Valentine's one year and we had fish and chips for dinner in the restaurant in Croydon!). They do meatballs which are nice (DH nearly always chooses them so I pinch one) and they do chicken with pasta which is nice. When you get their join the IKEA family as you will get discount rates on certain items and in the restaurant (only a few things mind). And think to yourself when going around 'Do we REALLY need this?' - you will always come away with more than you were expecting to buy. Oooh, I love IKEA - there will be one opening up within a reasonable distance from us in the future (at planning stages now) so I go to Croydon and Southampton. HAVE FUN!!!
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

lol I love how much everyone loves Ikea :D I can't wait to go and have a nosey round the one in Warrington, I've been dying to go and have a look around but there hasn't really been much point until now lol


----------



## ebony2010

lovie said:


> hi all, just popping in at lunch to check whats going on, i havnt been to work yet, just to my class this morning.
> 
> tarkwa you are such a lovely wife nursing your hubby when hes ill... i hate looking after ill people, not because i dont like to care for people but because im a paniker and i think OMG they are going to die!! my OH had tonsilitus at christmas and i woke him up every 45 through the night to do his temperiture, he wasnt pleased!!
> 
> twinkle i hope your AF isnt hurting you too much, my OH says to me oh its good that it hurts you it means its all working well.. his ex had no periods so its all kinda new to him... it doesnt make me feel better tho when he says its good! FX its a lucky sign! your womb getting all ready for a sticky bean!
> 
> summer lilly i can not beleive you got discriminated against because you have ME that is so unfair!! my family own properties that they rent out and i can understand the age being an issue if its a flat and its a quiet block of flats and your single, (my mum had a 18 year old in one of her flats and he was super noisy and never cleaned and made the people in my mums other flats move out!!) but its so silly to discriminate against a young couple! it is so silly that it is so hard to rent a flat, when i baught my house it was so much easier than finding a new place to rent, crazyness as buying should be harder!! well done for the 3 pounds lost :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 4 magpies how lovely that you got to pick your own curtains and carpets! i bet you love living there, it must feel very homely :) i hope you feel better soon from your migrane :hugs:
> 
> emmy hugs to you missy :hugs::hugs: everyone is so right there will be something amazing just around the corner! and you will look back on how you feel today and be like can you imagine if we had lived in that house wed never be where we are now :flower: wow you have never been to IKEA!! its amazing!!! make sure you have a set idea of what you want because you can end up impulse buying loads of random things! if you go to the cafe and want a little treat have a slice of princess cake.. its the best cake in the world!
> 
> strawberry i think the same as you if i ever get to give birth, i cry at period pains so 100 x my period pains would be soooo painfull (all very worth it OFC) i think i make more noise than some of the ladies giving birth when i have my period pains, big drama queen that i am!
> 
> ebony oh i love lemon and sugar, i tried to get my boyfriend to try a pancake with lemon and suger and he thaught i was crazy! he has jam and cream which is also nice, but not as nice as a classic british lemon and sugar one (imo) :)
> 
> AFM i had my class this morning, and im off to catch the train into the city for my new job, i spoke to the lady last night about what i should wear and she said oh we all just wear jeans... I dont wear jeans, I dont own any jeans!! infact the only trousers i own are leggings or ski trousers :blush: trousers really dont flatter my big bum! so after a bit of a panic i have decided on leggings and a skirt with a smart casual top (she said dont wear anything you care about because it will end up covered in glue!) oh the diet is going rubish, i also weigh myself more than once a week (naughty Amy!!) and i am swinging between the 95 and 96 KG mark, so either a small loss or a sts for me this friday i think.
> 
> i hope you are all well

:rofl: your poor hubby waking him up every 45 mins when he was ill :haha:

I've stopped wearing jeans and opted for leggings. They are soooo much more comfortable and don't get so tight when I put weight on. :haha: x


----------



## ebony2010

EmmyReece said:


> lol I love how much everyone loves Ikea :D I can't wait to go and have a nosey round the one in Warrington, I've been dying to go and have a look around but there hasn't really been much point until now lol

Its fab but you will find yourself at the tills looking in your trolley thinking... why did I think I needed all this crap just because it was cheap :rofl:

Oh and it better to go in the day when people are at work... not at a weekend because then its hell on earth! :haha: x


----------



## EmmyReece

we'll probably go on a monday lol ... I hate crowds so it definitely wont be a good idea to go at the weekend :haha:


----------



## twinkle1975

EmmyReece said:


> we'll probably go on a monday lol ... I hate crowds so it definitely wont be a good idea to go at the weekend :haha:

I'm so tempted to pop down & see if I can spot you! Haha! :haha:

I live in jeans - I'm aware they probably don't suit me but I feel totally square in long skirts & with my fat legs leggings or short skirts are just not an option!


----------



## twinkle1975

Ebony - I've just seen your POAS pusher ticker - it made me laugh!!


----------



## ebony2010

twinkle1975 said:


> Ebony - I've just seen your POAS pusher ticker - it made me laugh!!

:rofl: It makes me laugh every time I see it and it is agreed that it is read in the voice of the Hoff! :rofl: Long story... :wacko: x


----------



## EmmyReece

twinkle1975 said:


> I'm so tempted to pop down & see if I can spot you! Haha! :haha:
> 
> I live in jeans - I'm aware they probably don't suit me but I feel totally square in long skirts & with my fat legs leggings or short skirts are just not an option!

:rofl: you wouldn't be able to miss me ... I'd be the one wandering round completely awe struck hahaha

I'm the same with jeans ... does anyone else find that they wear on the thighs really easily? I bust my last pair the other day and now need to go and get some more, I'm living in joggers, combats and leggings at the moment lol


----------



## Tarkwa

I am most definitely a jeans kinda girl. I have loads in varying styles and colours. Leggings show off my chunky thighs and knobbly bits above my knees (on the inside - can't explain clearly what I mean!)

Well, I gave in girls and got my Orlistat/Xenical. I spoke to the pharmacist who said if I ate really fatty food (she gave the example of cookies - oh no!) I would get leaky bottom, but after devouring a bad of chewy caramels from Thorntons :dohh: I thought that I needed to do something...and fast. I need to read the instructions properly before I start popping them, but I just hope it gets me down to the magical 85kg which means that we can start IVF (if I reach it well before my next FS appt, I might phone up and see if they have any cancellations). The sooner the better if you ask me. My dad has taken them in the past so I might ask him, but then again, I don't usually ask my dad such intimate questions :blush:! Maybe my mum can relay the answers!!!
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

*Lisa*, you take Xenical, don't you? One of the side effects says irregularity of menstrual cycle - have you had any problems? It's the last thing I need right now. And I assume it's ok to take with clomid? I forgot to mention to the pharmacist :dohh:. She was a bit dim though as I told her we were TTC (and needed to lose weight for IVF) and as we were coming out of the consultation room she asked me if I was using any contraceptives/birth control! Duh!! Of course not dear, we're trying to MAKE a baby, not prevent it from happening!!!!!
xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Tarkwa said:


> I am most definitely a jeans kinda girl. I have loads in varying styles and colours. Leggings show off my chunky thighs and knobbly bits above my knees (on the inside - can't explain clearly what I mean!)
> 
> Well, I gave in girls and got my Orlistat/Xenical. I spoke to the pharmacist who said if I ate really fatty food (she gave the example of cookies - oh no!) I would get leaky bottom, but after devouring a bad of chewy caramels from Thorntons :dohh: I thought that I needed to do something...and fast. I need to read the instructions properly before I start popping them, but I just hope it gets me down to the magical 85kg which means that we can start IVF (if I reach it well before my next FS appt, I might phone up and see if they have any cancellations). The sooner the better if you ask me. My dad has taken them in the past so I might ask him, but then again, I don't usually ask my dad such intimate questions :blush:! Maybe my mum can relay the answers!!!
> xxx

Good luck with them. :thumbup: I think as long as you stay low fat in your food choices you should be ok with them. x


----------



## twinkle1975

Emmy - I definitely find that with jeans - plus once I find some I like I tend to buy 4 or 5 pairs the same so they all bust at the same time!

Tarkwa keep us updated on the pills!

Ebony - the Hoff thing makes total sense!


----------



## Traskey

Afternoon everyone, you've been busy today!

Emmy ~ sorry to hear about the house but something better will be around the corner.

Lovie ~ hope your first day went well :)

Tarkwa ~ sorry about DH still being poorly. Food poisoning is the worst :( Keep up the fluids for him. Good luck with the Xenical, I hope it helps you shift those last few kg. 

Strawberry ~ yay for more weight loss, that's great
Summer ~ sorry you were treated badly just because you classify as disabled. That shouldn't be allowed. People are usually so positive with me (I have blue badges) that i'm not sure how i'd react if I came across someone like that. Probably wouldn't be very polite!

4magpies ~ hope the migrane has eased off a bit

Strawberry and Twinkle :hi: :howdy:

Afm ~ doing better today on the new diet, not so starving. Was peeing every 20 mins last night like a mad woman. That must be where the 2kg went :haha: but finally broke the 109kg barrier!

I knew I shouldn't have started temping. My chart is looking strange. It's not showing the post ovulation high temps so I am hoping there is nothing wrong this month. My chart does not look like their typical one

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Ovulation.html

and won't give me an ov date, even though the cbfm and the opk showed I ovulated a few days ago. One more thing to worry about!


----------



## ebony2010

Traskey said:


> Afternoon everyone, you've been busy today!
> 
> Emmy ~ sorry to hear about the house but something better will be around the corner.
> 
> Lovie ~ hope your first day went well :)
> 
> Tarkwa ~ sorry about DH still being poorly. Food poisoning is the worst :( Keep up the fluids for him. Good luck with the Xenical, I hope it helps you shift those last few kg.
> 
> Strawberry ~ yay for more weight loss, that's great
> Summer ~ sorry you were treated badly just because you classify as disabled. That shouldn't be allowed. People are usually so positive with me (I have blue badges) that i'm not sure how i'd react if I came across someone like that. Probably wouldn't be very polite!
> 
> 4magpies ~ hope the migrane has eased off a bit
> 
> Strawberry and Twinkle :hi: :howdy:
> 
> Afm ~ doing better today on the new diet, not so starving. Was peeing every 20 mins last night like a mad woman. That must be where the 2kg went :haha: but finally broke the 109kg barrier!
> 
> I knew I shouldn't have started temping. My chart is looking strange. It's not showing the post ovulation high temps so I am hoping there is nothing wrong this month. My chart does not look like their typical one
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Ovulation.html
> 
> and won't give me an ov date, even though the cbfm and the opk showed I ovulated a few days ago. One more thing to worry about!

What diet are you doing now? x


----------



## Traskey

Meal replacement for two meals a day and a sensible meal for dinner. I'll still do LL from the 19th but this is to get me going. I know the initial loss will be water but i'm hoping it will keep coming off.


----------



## StrawberryTTC

You ladies _have _been busy!

*Tarkwa *Xenical is pretty much the same stuff I'm on, only twice the strength. Let us know how you get on, I know I haven't had any side effects from the Alli so far (day 4 now). 

*Traskey *yay for breaking that barrier! :happydance: And good to hear you're not feeling as hungry, it's awful to feel hungry all the time. 

As for your chart, it's true that your temps aren't looking like post-ovulation temps yet, but you know you can ovulate as far as two days after your last positive opk, AND for some women it can take up to a few days for their temps to go up (their bodies react slowly to the progesterone or something) so I wouldn't worry. See what happens the next few days. Plus there are some women who never see ovulation on their charts, but definitely do ovulate, so please don't worry too much. 

I haven't found temping so stressful myself, though I know some of you here think it's not worth the effort - it helps me feel like I'm more in control and know what's going on. If I hadn't temped, I probably wouldn't have realized that my LP is a bit on the short side AND that my temps drop too soon - ie that my luteal phase is definitely not ideal. 

I love jeans, I think they make my bum look good. :haha: Today was an anomaly, as I wore leggins and a long sweater/dress type of thing to work. With knee-high boots, of course.


----------



## Traskey

Thanks Strawberry, that's helpful advice. I only started temping during the middle of last month and I had higher temperatures in the post ov phase. I'm either slow to respond, as you suggested or that nasty cold I had rose my temps higher than normal. 

I'll keep going and see what it does next!


----------



## lovie

hello ladies :flower:

tarka yay for building a new ikea near you! it is one of the good things about sweden they have ikeas all over the place! i can walk to my near one! good luck with the new pills, the pharmacist does sound a little less than a bright spark bless her!

emmy definatly go to ikea in the week not the weekend!! 

ebony i also only just saw your poas ticker when twinkle mentioned it.. how funny!! i can imagine you down a dark ally with a pack of first responce HPT lol

trasky well done for breaking the 109 kg mark:happydance: i think temping is soo stressfull!! last month it made me decide that i didnt OV, but then i got a suprise ov on day 22!! try not to get too frustrated with it yet hun. this is my funny old chart My Ovulation Chart i didnt get the ov day till about 3-4 days after ov had happened. 

strawberry your outfit sounds lovely, jumper dresses are the best!!

AFM ... OMG so much EWCM:happydance::happydance::happydance: like an anoying, had to change my knickers when i got home amount!! im not sure if it is the grapefruit juice, or the evening primrose oil or the agnus catus, but whatever it is it is working fantstic!!!!! i feel really good about this month, oh i would love it to be our month this march! 

work was awsome, the children were so cute, they were tinys around 2-7 and they are so cute talking english!! 

oh and happy pancake day i have had 3 :blush: oh well hehe, im to pleased about the ewcm to care! 

hugs to you all xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

lovie said:


> hello ladies :flower:
> 
> tarka yay for building a new ikea near you! it is one of the good things about sweden they have ikeas all over the place! i can walk to my near one! good luck with the new pills, the pharmacist does sound a little less than a bright spark bless her!
> 
> emmy definatly go to ikea in the week not the weekend!!
> 
> ebony i also only just saw your poas ticker when twinkle mentioned it.. how funny!! i can imagine you down a dark ally with a pack of first responce HPT lol
> 
> trasky well done for breaking the 109 kg mark:happydance: i think temping is soo stressfull!! last month it made me decide that i didnt OV, but then i got a suprise ov on day 22!! try not to get too frustrated with it yet hun. this is my funny old chart My Ovulation Chart i didnt get the ov day till about 3-4 days after ov had happened.
> 
> strawberry your outfit sounds lovely, jumper dresses are the best!!
> 
> AFM ... OMG so much EWCM:happydance::happydance::happydance: like an anoying, had to change my knickers when i got home amount!! im not sure if it is the grapefruit juice, or the evening primrose oil or the agnus catus, but whatever it is it is working fantstic!!!!! i feel really good about this month, oh i would love it to be our month this march!
> 
> work was awsome, the children were so cute, they were tinys around 2-7 and they are so cute talking english!!
> 
> oh and happy pancake day i have had 3 :blush: oh well hehe, im to pleased about the ewcm to care!
> 
> hugs to you all xxxxxx:hugs:

Yep that will be me down a dark alley.. "Hey there little girl... wanna poas?" :rofl:

Ooh I had pancakes.... yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Traskey said:


> Meal replacement for two meals a day and a sensible meal for dinner. I'll still do LL from the 19th but this is to get me going. I know the initial loss will be water but i'm hoping it will keep coming off.

Slim fast? Who cares if it is water weight as long as it gets you the treatment you want :thumbup: good luck xx


----------



## Traskey

Lovie ~ :wohoo: for lots of ewcm! So glad that one of the pills is working, or the combination of all three. I was trying the grapefruit and epo and I def had more than usual. Hopefully you should ov soon, sounds like it's getting close and looks it too on your chart.

I reeeeaaaaaaaallllllly wanted pancakes tonight. They're my favourite. My dh said I wasn't to cook him any this year, so that I wouldn't be tempted to eat them. Bless xx


----------



## Tarkwa

No pancakes for us tonight :cry: as DH can't face them yet. We'll have them tomorrow. And I'm not getting any :sex: tonight either as he is not fully recovered. I guess it doens't matter anyway as I've not had any EWCM so far this cycle :growlmad:. I don't think I could face drinking grapefruit juice, but might be able to give EPO a go I suppose?
Have read through my Xenical leaflet and won't be taking them until I've either spoken to my doctor or another pharmacist. It mentioned about taking special care before having the pills as it is associated with renal stones in patients suffering from chronic kidney disease. Well, I wouldn't say I have CKD, but I did have an op last summer to remove a 7.5mm stone from my ureter! Ouchies! Well, if I don't have them my friend said she wanted them (a diff person from who I saw last night). I know you're not meant to trade drugs, but these are pretty much available over the counter as Alli so don't see an enormous problem. But I'll probably take them myself so don't need to worry about it. Goodness - I'm such a worry-pot, aren't I!
As DH is getting better I'm losing my patience with him. I knew he was improving earlier when I came at him with the thermometer and he didn't want to know! :growlmad: If he is ill he will let me look after him, if he is ok/getting better he is a pain in the butt!
I love coming on here and talking to you ladies. These are things I would have kept in my head before I came onto BnB and it would have driven me crazy - thank you my cyber-friends! :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Tarkwa ~ if you've had problems in the past then I would double check with the doc or a good pharmacist about if it's ok for you to take them. I don't think you're a worry pot, I think it's a sensible question. Glad to see that DH is getting better enough to be grouchy! Must be on the mend. It's a man thing, i'm sure. 

As for the grapefruit juice, I hold my nose and swallow :haha:

Lovie ~ I forgot to say, very happy to hear that you had a lovely first day in your new job :)

Dh is in a grump tonight, football, so it's a good job I have a ton of work to do tonight. I can bury my head in paperwork and sneak about on here :)


----------



## lovie

hia ladies, 

tarkwa you are not a worrypot you are semsible! definatly speak with a profesional before you take the pills, the lady at the chemist doesnt sound like someone id rely on! glad your OH is getting better yay for men being a pain in the but, its better than them being all weak and poorly! 

trasky i actually find the epo harder to handle than the grapefruit juice, i actually like the juice (im an odd girl i know!) the AC is really yuk, it tastes like farms :nope: 

i am so tired i started my class at 8.15, i mean seriously how much am i going to learn at 8.15 in the morning! and only got home about 2 hours ago, i just did an hour of homework and now i am so sleepy i feel like i want to sleep for a week! BD before sleep just incase i have an early OV, alltho this ewcm cant continue if i ov on cd 22 again i will be dehydrated!

oh and just a side note, in swedish they dont have the sound of z, so "zoo" sounds like "sue", and "zebra" sound slike "sebra" so i asked my teacher what noise bees make (allways a difficult student!) and they do infact still make the buzzzz noise! 

hugs to all from sleepy me :hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Tarkwa said:


> *Lisa*, you take Xenical, don't you? One of the side effects says irregularity of menstrual cycle - have you had any problems? It's the last thing I need right now. And I assume it's ok to take with clomid? I forgot to mention to the pharmacist :dohh:. She was a bit dim though as I told her we were TTC (and needed to lose weight for IVF) and as we were coming out of the consultation room she asked me if I was using any contraceptives/birth control! Duh!! Of course not dear, we're trying to MAKE a baby, not prevent it from happening!!!!!
> xxx

I only took them for about a month before we started TTC and have never had regular cycles so have no idea how they were effected xx


----------



## Amandajvv

Hello everyone. Mind if I join?

I'm 32yrs old. TTC for last 12 months since our first child was stillborn (due to suspected vasa previa). We conceived our daughter accidentally and naturally the first time in under 12months so are starting to get worried now and impatient for our rainbow baby but are really only starting to see through the grief.

The FS has sent us for testing, and although he said we are 'normal' OH has low morphology and despite always having regular cycles and ovulating - my ovaries look polycycstic. I have a high bmi (40+) but am lighter than when we first conceived our daughter. FS says we should be pregnant by now and has prescribed clomid & metformin. He has of course said I should lose weight (if I want to be considered for ivf) but has never said it is the cause of our secondary infertility due to conceiving and carrying before, although I am sure it doesn't help and I want no chances for this as an excuse from them!

Been doing my best to lose more weight and we actually lead an active lifestyle but nothing shifts so looking for some encouragment and hopefully the metformin & the extra exercise I am doing now will do the trick. My goal is to lose 30kgs to begin with.

I've read a few pages back and you all seem to be doing so well! Very inspiring. 
Looking forward to chatting to you all more and hearing all the tips! x


----------



## twinkle1975

Welcome Amanda, I'm so sorry for your loss, I hope we can be encouraging & supportive!


----------



## Traskey

:hi: :howdy: Welcome Amanda, the ladies here are lovely, so I hope we can help you along your journey. 

I am very sorry to hear about your loss, that must have been really difficult for you both :hugs: Good luck with the increased exercise and meds, hope they help you shift the weight you need.

:hug:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

wecome Amanda, im so sorry for your loss, i hope you find all the support you need in here, the ladies are wonderful :hugs:

I had my weigh in yesterday, another 2 pounds!! :happydance: 

how much grapefrui juice are you supposed to drink to help cm? i think i migh try it.


----------



## lovie

good morning lovelies,

welcome amandajvv, im so sorry to here about you loosing Bethany:nope::hugs: it sounds like you are doing all the right things to get your BMI where your FS wants it to be, its great on this thread, we are all very supportive:flower:

lil pixie yay for 2 pounds gone :happydance::happydance: i drink 1-2 glases of grapefruit juice a day, i did drink it last month aswell and didnt notice a change so i have drank slightly more this month. 

off to class now and work later, see you all this evening :hugs: xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Good morning ladies! :flower:

*lovie *yay for all the ewcm! :thumbup:

*Amanda *I too am very sorry for your loss. :hugs: Welcome to the group, the ladies here are great and really supportive - whether about weight loss or about ttc! I think it's great the doctors haven't blamed your weight for not conceiving, they seem to do that in most cases, whether there's basis for it or not!

I too have had a very hard time shifting much weight so far, am now limiting my calories much more than I should need to, and having started weight loss pills with the even lower calories seem to be doing the trick (knock on wood) but it's still early days to see if this keeps up. I've been working out like 5 times a week, hard, for the past month and limited my calories to around 1500-1700 and basically lost nothing! That's why I've been wondering if I'm insulin resistant (which in turn is often linked to PCOS) and am being tested for it. 

*Lil Pixie* yay for the loss! :happydance: It's always so wonderful to see smaller numbers on the scale. 

AFM I hopped on the scales again this morning. :blush: I'm starting to wonder if the scales are wrong - another 0.3kg down. That mean 1.2kg so 2.5lbs gone since Sunday! :huh: I'm just waiting for the gain!

It's such a lovely day here today that I'm finding it hard to just sit in my office and be on the computer, the weather is just perfect for a walk! Sun is shining and the birds are singing, water dripping as the snow melts. =) Lovely!


----------



## Tarkwa

Welcome Amanda, glad to see you joined us. I hope you enjoy it here and get the support and encouragement you need.

Well, I've got the trots today :sick:. I woke up in the middle of the night feeling extremely nauseous and with my tummy doing somersaults. I kept tossing and turning until I went to the bathroom and felt a bit better. I must have been about 5 times already in the last hour or so! Not sure what caused it - my friend cooked me quorn sausage fajitas on Monday, and I had left over spag bol for lunch yesterday so it's likely to be either one of those. As DH was poorly he weighed himself this morning before going to work and he is 91.1kg. I weighed myself last night and was back up to 95kg :cry: but this morning I am 92.9kg!! Go figure?! I can't have lost 2kg overnight? My weight seriously fluctuates that I really am going to have to stop doing it mid-week.
Gotta go again, see you later ladies...
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

hi *Amanda *:hi: so sorry for your loss hun :( :hugs: the ladies here are lovely, very supportive and always willing to offer advice / support :thumbup:

hope you're feeling better soon *Tarkwa *hun, ikky tummy is really horrible :( :hugs:

yay for another weight loss *strawberry* :happydance: hope it keeps going in the right direction

:wohoo: yay for ewcm *lovie*

*Lil_Pixie* well done on losing weight hun :D

How's the meal replacement thing going *Traskey*? :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else, sorry if I've missed anyone, hope everyone is doing good :D

Well I've got 2 more houses to put enquiries in about today, there's a 2 bedroom property just outside of aberystwyth that looks absolutely adorable for £550 a month, and there's a 3 bedroom terraced house in the next village along from mum for £625 a month (though there's no pics of this one because it's on a website where the letting agent doesn't put up pics :dohh: ) ... there was nothing whatsoever in the paper, but what we're thinking is that deposit wise, if we go through an agent, at least our deposit will be protected by the government.

As for ttc, my temps seem to be around the 35.9 to the 35.7 mark at the moment, and they seem pretty consitant. I'm going to seem like a right weirdo, but I have a really odd feeling about this cycle, it's like a nervous excitement :wacko: I swear I'm going crazy :rofl:


----------



## Amandajvv

Thank you everyone! I'm looking forwarding to getting to know you all and hope I can offer support too! 

I have a glucose tolerance test on Friday before I start metformin. I wonder if I am showing signs of pcos as aside from not losing weight this month my cycle seems odd. I am not sure if I have ovulated and the cbfm has put me on 6 high fertillity days. My temp hasn't dropped/ spiked enough. 

I honestly think you have to do all the research you can to know your cycle better so you can tell the FS what you want. They seem to just have standard answers and solutions for everyone. I think this is why the FS hasn't blamed my weight because throughout my pregnancy they went on and on about gestational diabetes, high blood pressure, weight gain in pregnancy and in the end he had to admit that I had none of that and that for all purposes (with exception of the unforseeable end) that I had a text book pregnancy. 

So this week I have upped the exercise! I have walked from the train station to work and back everyday (25min each way) and tonight I am trying my first zumba class! 

Hope you all have a lovely day!


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: we've got a viewing on the £550 property on Friday morning at 10.00 :thumbup:

I have to say I much, much, much prefer the look of this one ... it seems to have more characater :D

I'm not getting my hopes up too much as I don't want a repeat of Monday lol ... getting there and not being impressed with it. But I do have to say, I've always eyed up the houses on the lane where it is and thought how amazing it would be to live there :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

good luck with the zumba class Amanda :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa84

ooo have fun at zuma Amanda and let us know how you get on because i am thinking about starting a class near me :) 
Well done on the extra exercise xx

Great news about the viewing Emmy hope all goes well and you like the house. I have to say it was the most amazing feeling ever when me and David found our house. We both walked out with cheshire cat grins and couldn't wait to put in an offer 

AFM- It's weigh in night tonight and i'm feeling fairly confident coz i have had a mostly good week. I will be very disappointed if i have put on even just 1/2 a lb.
I have found some extra motivation this week because i have seen a couple of wedding dresses i really really like the look of but want to be thinner before i go and try them on so that i don't disappoint myself :happydance: xx


----------



## ebony2010

*Tarkwa*... I would ignore what you weigh at night. The only reading I trust is the one first thing in the morning before I eat or drink anything. I can weigh a lot heavier at night then jump on the scales in the morning to find it was just what I'd eaten/drank etc.. Also... the xenical are meant to be the same as Alli but if you do give them to your friend just warn her that they are alot stronger. 

*Amandajw* Welcome to the thread :hi: Everyone is so great and supportive here. I am so sorry you had to go through all that... I cannot even begin to imagine how you felt but heres some hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs: We'll help you get through it. :thumbup:

*Lilpixie & Strawberry* Congrats on the weight loss :happydance: You are both doing sooo well. :thumbup:

*Lisa84* Good luck with your weigh in today. I found my wedding the best incentive to lose weight. :thumbup: How much more do you have to lose before you'll let yourself go and try some on? 

AFM... I think I might have ovulated 5 days early because of the vit b complex I'm taking... crossing my fingers and toes for a longer luteal phase. x


----------



## Lisa84

I think i might start trying them on once i have lost another stone but now i have seen the ones i want i just want to decide and get it now lol I'm like that with the rings but just saving up at the mo xxx


----------



## Traskey

Afternoon ladies :)

It's a quick visit as I have a load of work I have to do and I want to get it done before dinner, so I can come back later for longer!

Well done to everyone that has lost weight. I always weigh in the morning as night time I am inevitably heavier. Looks like the diet pills are working on those that have started them. I am still losing weight but hungry every two hours, if i'm honest. 

They turned the electricity off yesterday for the whole street, whilst they finished a load of gas works and it tripped our boiler out. So this morning I jumped in the shower and it was freezing, house was cold too. Now I don't have emergency cover as my dad is a central heating engineer but he's in hospital with knee replacement surgery. Fortunately he's 2 weeks post op so I didn't feel too bad when I text him and asked him to call and tell us how to fix the boiler! Fortunately, it was a quick fix and they are hoping he'll be home this weekend.

Emmy, good luck with the house viewing and Lisa, go try on some dresses :) It's the most fun! Take a camera so you have a pic of each one, helped me decide. The camera never lies (unfortunately :() Tarkwa, feel better soon xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Lisa84 said:


> I think i might start trying them on once i have lost another stone but now i have seen the ones i want i just want to decide and get it now lol I'm like that with the rings but just saving up at the mo xxx

I know what you mean. I had narrowed it down online and decided on the dress. I went trying them on though and bought a totally different dress. :dohh: What I thought would suit me didn't. I got it right on colour and everything though.

Good luck losing the weight. It is awful when they have to pin small dresses on you... plus the wedding dress sizes are all wrong. If you were a 14 you could end up in a 18/20 dress. :dohh: Its depressing! lol x


----------



## ebony2010

Traskey said:


> Afternoon ladies :)
> 
> It's a quick visit as I have a load of work I have to do and I want to get it done before dinner, so I can come back later for longer!
> 
> Well done to everyone that has lost weight. I always weigh in the morning as night time I am inevitably heavier. Looks like the diet pills are working on those that have started them. I am still losing weight but hungry every two hours, if i'm honest.
> 
> They turned the electricity off yesterday for the whole street, whilst they finished a load of gas works and it tripped our boiler out. So this morning I jumped in the shower and it was freezing, house was cold too. Now I don't have emergency cover as my dad is a central heating engineer but he's in hospital with knee replacement surgery. Fortunately he's 2 weeks post op so I didn't feel too bad when I text him and asked him to call and tell us how to fix the boiler! Fortunately, it was a quick fix and they are hoping he'll be home this weekend.
> 
> Emmy, good luck with the house viewing and Lisa, go try on some dresses :) It's the most fun! Take a camera so you have a pic of each one, helped me decide. The camera never lies (unfortunately :() Tarkwa, feel better soon xxx

What a nightmare!! hope you get it fixed soon. x


----------



## zowiey

Hello :wave:

Lisa, how exciting!! I'm sooooo jealous, I want to get married again! I only tried on 3 dresses, and the dress I chose was the third! I LOVED it so much, and still do! Have yo chosen your rings yet?

Emmy- Good luck with the viewings! I bet you're super excited?

Traskey- boo for the lots of work, hope it doesn't take too long!

I'm on day 1 of SW, feeling quite positive about it, although I weighed in at 14st 4lbs on their scales,so am feeling very deflated, I doubt very much I will loose 1st 1lbs in 3 weeks. :cry: I'm terrified they won't refer us until its below 30. So we will have to wait another 3 months. I'm so angry with myself for not making more effort. And sitting here, tormenting myself by watching one born, is not helping the way I feel. Gah, time to walk the doggle and clear my head.
xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Zowie - don't be so hard on your self!! You have done so well already! You might not be able to get all of that off in time, but you can still knock off a few pounds, maybe enough to convince them? 

Lisa - I'm so jealous I love weddings!! I was a lot smaller when I got married so I was able to try on pretty much everything. I was a size 16 (well a 10/12/16 as the dress fitter pointed out) because my waist was a 12 everything fit. I gained all my weight after the wedding!! 

I begged by dh to redo our vows for our 10yr anniversary (I'll only be 31 then) but he's having none of it! 

When is th wedding? Do you have a long time to wait?


----------



## lovie

hello ladiesc:flower:

strawberry that is great weight loss i hope it stays off! im glad to here your snow is melting, it allmost feels like spring here with the melting snow, the only problem is it goes below freezing at night and then all the water freezes and makes stockholm into a big ice rink!

tarkwa i hope you feel better soon hun :hugs: drink lots of water and take it easy, get your OH to look after you as well as you looked after him! 

emmy im glad you have a couple more houses you are interested in, its good that you have somewhere to live right now so you dont have to choose the 1st one you see just to have a roof over your head. I know what you mean about having a "feeling" about this cycle, i have the same feeling about my cycle! i hope we are both right! oh your temps are so lovely mine are allways highish, they went back up to 36.5 this morning.

amanda i hope zumba is fun! good luck for the glucose test on friday and i hope your cycle settles itself down a little :flower:

lisa good luck for the weigh in tonight! oh you are so lucky choosing wedding dresses! do you have an idea of what style you want to go for? i hope we get to see some pics of the ones you try on! they might not let you take a camera but im sure you could sneak some pics on your mobile!

ebony FX for a nice long lutual phase for you!

trasky dont work too hard! glad you got your boiler fixed your dad sounds like a star :)

zowie good luck with the SW i hope you can get close to your goal before the FS appointment, im sure they will be able to see how amazing hard you have been working and hopefully they can not be too picky about the bmi, you never know tho you might lose the 15 lb

afm all this wedding dress talk is making me want to get married! id have a short dress (not short like showing my bum but stopping at my knees) with a really puffy skirt. 1950's dresses are about the only dresses that suit me...

i had another busy day, i like being busy it helps me diet! no +opk yet and less ewcm today, come on miss amy eggy! oh i just spoke to my little sis and she had a deam i had a baby! i hope she is right :) 

i hope you are all well big hugs from me :hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## Lisa84

We get married on 20th July 2012 :happydance:

i have a style in mind. Nothing too fitted and something that comes out a bit at the middle coz i have big hips. 

Thats one of the reasons im dreading goin coz im a size 14 and would hate having to try on dresses loads bigger. Not fair that the sizes are like that. It makes a happy experience make u feel shit!!

I lost 1lb n half tonight so only 12 n half before i can start tryin on dresses. FX i can get it off within 2months :) xxx

Dont be too hard on yourself Zo xx u have done sooo well and im sure u will get there. Is it your first time doing SW? xx


----------



## lovie

i bet you cant wait for next summer lisa!! im sure that you will look amazing in all the dresses you try on, the size is just a number try to ignore it, knowone but you and the shop will ever know it! i think that shop assistants shouldnt talk about the sizes unless they are exact, i mean if they dont match highstreet sizes what is the point! maybe mention to her at the begining your size (id love to be a size 14! i think its a lovely curvy but slim size .) :) and then tell her you dont want to know the sizes of the dresses just try on the ones that she brings and go by how they feel/look. 

on a different subject do you find that your OH's love the bits of your body that you hate? my OH loves my chubby cheaks and my chubby bum, odd man! 

night night all xxxx


----------



## lovie

oh lisa yay for your weight loss! wedding dress shopping here you come!! x:happydance::happydance::wedding:


----------



## Traskey

I was dreading wedding dress shopping but I actually enjoyed it in end. It's true that you know when you've found "the one". 

Lovie, are you working full time with the children or part time. If you worked today, hope it was as good as yesterday :)

As for DH loving the bits you hate, he did tell me that he didn't want me to get too skinny :haha: He loves the :holly: whereas I wish they were bigger ( I don't have the cleavage of a big woman, much to my disgust!)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

oh wow Lisa, what are you waiting for?!? size 14 is perfect for dress shopping, i was in a shop in bolton last week with my sis and everything was a size 14! haha my skinny sis had to be pinned into everything. 

they told be that wedding dresses would be at least one size bigger than i was (so it should have been size 18) but i ended up with a 12! i think sizes on wedding dresses are a bit dodgy, and the staff never look at them when you go in to try them on anyway.


i havent had any more ewcm since cd 11 and im on cd15 now, so i guess im not getting another lovely 28 day cycle - lol got my hopes up waaaay to early on that one!!

this isnt relavent to ttc or weight loss, but its been bugging me so. . 

i live in a crappy two bed council flat. ok ok its not so crappy, its a cottage flat so its the biggest you can get, and i have a front and back garden. BUT - its still a flat. 
late last year we were approached by a woman who lives in a 3/4 bed council house on a lovely quiet street who wanted to exchange with us. well, the council would never move us, we cant afford to rent privately (we do both work full time and pay for everything, its just a lot cheaper), and we dont have a credit rating to get a mortgage so we were over the moon!! 

we submitted all of the paperwork and viewed each others homes (hers was awful! 10 cats and a dog, none of them house trained . . you can imagine) but we were going for it anyway, a perfect family home. the council rejected it because we dont have any children. well wasnt that a slap in the face!! and now every month i keep thinking, if i got a bfp this month, we could have a house. . . 

sorry, ive been stewing on that all week. i feel better now


----------



## lovie

good morning all :) 

im oly working part time (at least to start with) im oh so sleepy this morning, zzzzz im definatly not a morning person! 

temp stayed the same this morning 36.5, -opk, no news really. 

on sunday my OH has agreed to drive a trailer for his ex girlfriend, so he wants me to come with him as its quite a long drive, im a little nervouse that it will be odd to meet her, i hate being compared to other people and i wouldnt want to meet her and for him to look at us both and think he has a bad deal now :( im just a worrier i guess he says im being silly!

hugs to you all :hugs: xx


----------



## Lisa84

*Lovie* Big :hugs: to ya hun xx I know how you feel i hate seeing David's Exs and comparing myself to them. You seem to always pick out the bits of them that are better than yourself don't you. Like David's ex is butt ugly with big teeth but has got big boobs and i have small ones so i'm always thinking well he can't be satisfied with my pathetic excuse for breasticles lol
I just tell myself that Exs are exs for a reason. I know there isn't one of my exs i would rather have over David so you just need to focus on that.

David is always saying he isn't sure if he wants me to be skinny. He keeps forgetting that i was ALOT skinnier when we first started seeing each other xxx

*Pixie* Glad you got it off your chest that always helps. That really sucks!!! Don't seem fair hun as both parties are happy with the arrangement xxx

I'm a size 14 but a weird shape. That's what i am most nervous about. Starting from the top i sorta go in then out then in then out so i can never wear dresses but i'm hoping that because most wedding dresses go out at the bottom i can get away with it xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Lisa84 said:


> We get married on 20th July 2012 :happydance:
> 
> i have a style in mind. Nothing too fitted and something that comes out a bit at the middle coz i have big hips.
> 
> Thats one of the reasons im dreading goin coz im a size 14 and would hate having to try on dresses loads bigger. Not fair that the sizes are like that. It makes a happy experience make u feel shit!!
> 
> I lost 1lb n half tonight so only 12 n half before i can start tryin on dresses. FX i can get it off within 2months :) xxx
> 
> Dont be too hard on yourself Zo xx u have done sooo well and im sure u will get there. Is it your first time doing SW? xx

Well done with the weight loss :happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

Lil_Pixie said:


> oh wow Lisa, what are you waiting for?!? size 14 is perfect for dress shopping, i was in a shop in bolton last week with my sis and everything was a size 14! haha my skinny sis had to be pinned into everything.
> 
> they told be that wedding dresses would be at least one size bigger than i was (so it should have been size 18) but i ended up with a 12! i think sizes on wedding dresses are a bit dodgy, and the staff never look at them when you go in to try them on anyway.
> 
> 
> i havent had any more ewcm since cd 11 and im on cd15 now, so i guess im not getting another lovely 28 day cycle - lol got my hopes up waaaay to early on that one!!
> 
> this isnt relavent to ttc or weight loss, but its been bugging me so. .
> 
> i live in a crappy two bed council flat. ok ok its not so crappy, its a cottage flat so its the biggest you can get, and i have a front and back garden. BUT - its still a flat.
> late last year we were approached by a woman who lives in a 3/4 bed council house on a lovely quiet street who wanted to exchange with us. well, the council would never move us, we cant afford to rent privately (we do both work full time and pay for everything, its just a lot cheaper), and we dont have a credit rating to get a mortgage so we were over the moon!!
> 
> we submitted all of the paperwork and viewed each others homes (hers was awful! 10 cats and a dog, none of them house trained . . you can imagine) but we were going for it anyway, a perfect family home. the council rejected it because we dont have any children. well wasnt that a slap in the face!! and now every month i keep thinking, if i got a bfp this month, we could have a house. . .
> 
> sorry, ive been stewing on that all week. i feel better now

That is awful about the house. Grrr council... I have friends in council properties and one of them has only just got her own house even though her DF & 10 month DD were living in an overcrowded house with her family. I think there was 9 of them in a house. She said that the council aren't bothered about moving you until your baby is at least 6 months. Also another friend of mine went to the council when she got pregnant to ask about housing and was told they wouldn't even touch her until she was at least 6 months as she may miscarry. :dohh: I think tact isn't a strong point when it comes to councils. :wacko: I just wanted to mention is as I didn't want you to get your hopes up if you get your bfp and then the council slap you back down again. x


----------



## ebony2010

lovie said:


> good morning all :)
> 
> im oly working part time (at least to start with) im oh so sleepy this morning, zzzzz im definatly not a morning person!
> 
> temp stayed the same this morning 36.5, -opk, no news really.
> 
> on sunday my OH has agreed to drive a trailer for his ex girlfriend, so he wants me to come with him as its quite a long drive, im a little nervouse that it will be odd to meet her, i hate being compared to other people and i wouldnt want to meet her and for him to look at us both and think he has a bad deal now :( im just a worrier i guess he says im being silly!
> 
> hugs to you all :hugs: xx

Ooh that is awkward. I think we would all feel the same. Just remind yourself that he didn't want her, he wants you. :hugs: x


----------



## ebony2010

Lisa84 said:


> *Lovie* Big :hugs: to ya hun xx I know how you feel i hate seeing David's Exs and comparing myself to them. You seem to always pick out the bits of them that are better than yourself don't you. Like David's ex is butt ugly with big teeth but has got big boobs and i have small ones so i'm always thinking well he can't be satisfied with my pathetic excuse for breasticles lol
> I just tell myself that Exs are exs for a reason. I know there isn't one of my exs i would rather have over David so you just need to focus on that.
> 
> David is always saying he isn't sure if he wants me to be skinny. He keeps forgetting that i was ALOT skinnier when we first started seeing each other xxx
> 
> *Pixie* Glad you got it off your chest that always helps. That really sucks!!! Don't seem fair hun as both parties are happy with the arrangement xxx
> 
> I'm a size 14 but a weird shape. That's what i am most nervous about. Starting from the top i sorta go in then out then in then out so i can never wear dresses but i'm hoping that because most wedding dresses go out at the bottom i can get away with it xxx

Lisa... wedding dresses are like scaffolding so don't worry... they do all the hard work and hold in all the bits you don't like. :thumbup: I thought I'd need a right scoober suit of underwear and ended up with just a pair of knickers as I didn't need a bra with mine. They really are not like normal dresses so I really believe you'll be fine and probably shocked at how fab you can look in a dress. :thumbup:


----------



## Tarkwa

Hello ladies :wave:

Well, I have been quite poorly; wasn't just tummy troubles, but was also very sick yesterday :sick: and stayed in bed ALL DAY! I'm wondering if DH had caught a bug rather than having food poisoning and then passed it onto me (the loving and sharing man he is! :hugs2:). My kidneys have been hurting but I think that's because I am quite dehydrated. Trying to drink lots of water but finding it hard. Anyway, I'm much better today so thought I would catch up with you all.

*Lovie*, you made me laugh :rofl: when I read about the z's and bees! I'm sorry you're feeling so tired from the early starts and late finishes. You will get used to it in no time! As for DH loving my horrible bits, well, he says he likes it all. Come on, there must be a bit he likes more? But I don't think he really cares! He's def not a boob man or a bum man, and I don't think he likes legs (well, not mine anyway!). Humph! I think he's just playing safe. And don't worry about the ex - she's his ex for a reason as Lisa said! I do understand what you mean though. I met an ex of my DH at his best mate's wedding. She was a skinny minny and looked very odd (November wedding and she was wearing clothes suitable for a summer wedding!). Anyway, she is now married to her partner and I think they've had a kid so I've got nothing to worry about (well, that was 9 years ago and DH and I will be together 12 yrs this Nov!).

Thanks *Lisa*, I've not yet spoken to anyone about the xenical and my kidneys but will do. I'll keep my fingers crossed it doesn't stuff up my cycles. Well done on the 1.5lbs lost :happydance:! Getting into my wedding dress was the biggest inccentive to lose weight (before I started TTC!). Being a size 14 is perfect for going dress shopping, honestly! That's my goal, to be a size 14. I know you think you are an odd shape, but dresses with corsets can really work wonders! Mine had one and so many people commented on how I didn't look my size (i.e. much slimmer!). Go to ellisbridals.co.uk > click on collection > view collection and it is 11003 (mine came with a organza/chiffon bolero - Eternal is a BnB user with our dress in her avatar!). A very simple dress, but less is more IMO. It looks rubbish on the skinny model, you really need curves with this dress. And ignore all the sizes of the dresses, they are just rubbish; very few are the size they say they are! You have plenty of time to get your dress, but it is so much fun looking around. I really want to go wedding dress shopping again but don't know anyone getting married :cry:. I'm sure you've had lots of advice but just try on everything (even the ones you don't like!) to work out what you like best and what suits you. Most importantly HAVE FUN!

*Amanda*, it gives me hope that big girls can have babies and that weight is not the issue. All the doctors I've seen (GPs and FS) all go on about my weight (which I can understand) but to blame everything on being a bit chubby is just not fair :growlmad:. So sorry about Bethany. Let us know how you get on with Zumba!

*Pixie*, well done on the 2lbs - that's great! Grapefruit is so sour, but I'm willing to try anything to get my EWCM back! I'm fairly sure I haven't ovulated this cycle (not going to do CD21, will save them for my clomid cycles) as I haven't had any eggy symptoms. Do you know if pink grapefruit is sweeter than yellow? I saw some other ladies on here talk about Ruby Red grapefruit juice, but can't see anything on Sainsbury's website. I think one glass a day will be enough (and all I can manage!). I'm sorry about the house swapping criteria. Just think though, at least you don't have to live in that stinky house (even if it was big!) and I'm sure when the time is right you will get a lovely house :hugs:.

*Strawberry*, spring in Finland sounds amazing! I really need a holiday, but think Scandinavia might be a bit toooooooooo chilly for me!

*Emmy*, I'm chuffed you have more houses to look at. Doing it through an agent is always safer, and remember to haggle on price (we didn't know you could do this when DH and I got our first place :dohh:!). Make sure you go for something that is big enough for you both, no point in feeling cramped in your house. Lisa is right, you should come away with big grins and excited tummies! When we bought our current house my DH was practically running around it like a child in a sweetie shop grinning like a cheshire cat. We went and offered the full asking (no messing about as it had already been reduced by £35k!). One lady tried to gazump us but as we had sold our house and she hadn't we won!!! This is our forever house - we plan to stay here 30+ yrs (unless we win the lottery! :haha:, but then we would still keep this house as it is so special).

*Ebony*, thanks for the advice about weighing at night. I was devaststed to see the weight I was several weeks ago, but feel better about it now. I'm about 92/3kg now but I have a feeling that it might go up again :blush:!

*Traskey*, how annoying that you are so hugry on these shakes, but TBH it doesn't surprise me. Glad your papa is on the mend and was able to give you the advice you needed on how to fix your boiler. We've lived without a boiler over winter and it's not nice (our electric shower did save the day, but I hate them and refuse to have one in this house!).

*Zowiey*, I know exactly what you mean about feeling deflated and worried about being below BMI 30 and not making the effort. Do absolutely EVERYTHING you can in the next 3 weeks, and if you are a few lbs off they might say ok, but you have to lose those few extra lbs if they put you forward (is it for IVF or another treatment, sorry, I can't remember?). You should be proud of what you have achieved so far - 30.5lbs lost is AMAZING and I'm sure everyone will agree! I've got everything X'd for you chick.

Blimey, that was a MEGA post! Am defo feeling much better today.
xxx


----------



## lovie

hello lovelie :)

tarkwa poor you having a nasty bug :( I hope you feel better! it sound slike you did catch what your hubby had:hugs: have you managed to drink anything today? get well soon! 

lisa i think your shape sounds lovely, in and out in all the right places :) allmost time for wedding dress shopping wohoo!!

lil pixie it does sound like a really unfair rule about the house :( we live an appartment and i was worried about it before i moved to sweden i have allways lived in houses and own my own 3 bed house in the uk (my ex lives there very long and boring story!!) in stockholm most families live in apartments, the apartments come with lots of outdoor space in the center and a play ground and even bbq's and a swimming pool in ours, but still i kinda hope we can have a house oneday but im happy here for another year or so.

i have a little bit of advice about grapefruit juice, its quite rare in sweden and before i had only been able to find fresh squeezed grapefruit juice for about 3 pounds a carton but my "helpfull" OH found me some cheap grapefruit juice it about 1.20 pounds a carton and it is yuk!!!! so dont go for the cheap option buy some lovely expensive juice because the one i have now tastes like paint stripper!! 

AFM i have been arguing with my ex over the house, it stresses me out soooo much but it would be silly to sell the house now as prices have gone down, also we have lodgers in 3 of the rooms so they pay the mortgage with their rent i just need to keep a nice relationship with my ex to make it work and eventually the house will be all paid off and a nice little investment! but its hard to allways get on he hates håkan. 

as for meeting håkans ex on sunday i think i worry that he will see that im like her!! me and håkan were really good friends before we officially got together and i was friends with him when he broke up with this girl and he said some pretty harsh stuff about her, like "shes not pretty" and that he didnt want a "girlfriend as chubby as her again" its fair enough things to say to a friend when you are having a difficult breakup but because you need to vent, but now we are together i still remember him saying these things and i think when we are together (me and his ex) he might not see me in the rose tinted glasses he sees me in now, i know im chubbier than her... oh i wish i wasnt such a worrier!! 

as for ttc EWCM is back! no + opk yet tho.. temp sts this morning, 

i hope your all well ! xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Hello ladies, been a hectic day at work so only now time to say hello to you all!

*Tarkwa *sorry you're been sick, sounds miserable! I second ebony's advice regarding the weigh ins, I always weigh 1-2kg more in the evening. 

It's really not so chilly here in the summer, so perhaps visit us then? :winkwink:

*lovie *I see what you mean about being worried about meeting håkan's ex, but I really wouldn't be - what he said about her size and all are typical things you'd say when you've just broken up with someone, perhaps not what they really think. Besides, he's with you now and loves you, I'm sure if he does any comparing between the two of you it's in your benefit! :flower:

*Lisa *I'm sure you'd be good to have a go at shopping for a wedding dress. Though I've never bougth a wedding dress. (Background: Even though I call my OH my DH, we aren't really married. It's just a leftover way of speaking about him, since in some circles people frown upon people ttc with someone they're not married to! I don't want to explain our situation so I just call him DH. We're gonna get married, just don't know when yet, and we don't want to do it now as if we did, we'd get plenty of "when are you having kids?" questions and we don't want to deal with those!) Even if we were married I might not know about shopping for a wedding dress, because we don't want a big wedding, and it wouldn't be in a church, so I don't think I'll have a traditional wedding dress. 

*Zowiey *I'm sure they'll see the huge amount of weight you've lost so far and won't get stuck on a few pounds. :hugs: I should hope so anyway. 

Weight today was the same, which is a good thing I think, at least it hadn't gone up. Maybe I can stop weighing myself every day now - or maybe not! lol 

Have a good day ladies.


----------



## Lisa84

*Tarkwa* Sorry your so sick hun. Well sharing is caring lol

*Strawberry* We started TTC before we got engaged and i will hopeful have a child before we do get married. I have had the 'when are you having kids' for ages now but now i have an answer to them and just say after we are married lol xxx


----------



## Amandajvv

Tarkwa said:


> *Amanda*, it gives me hope that big girls can have babies and that weight is not the issue. All the doctors I've seen (GPs and FS) all go on about my weight (which I can understand) but to blame everything on being a bit chubby is just not fair :growlmad:. So sorry about Bethany. Let us know how you get on with Zumba!

Zumba was fab! Loved it AND I actually coped fine. I thought I would be so unfit but I surprised myself. Had a great time. Was thinking of going again tonight but that might be overkill!

As for being big and having babies I think its like smoking/ drinking etc there is always a blame! Makes it easier than looking for alternatives. I'm 'obese' we made a baby so so easily, I carried absolutely fine and had a textbook pregnancy. I endured every comment from them about being at risk for gestational diabetes, preclampsia etc etc in the end Bethany died from something unrelated to weight. And at 32 weeks she was a dainty average of 3.8lb. So none of the rubbish that big people have big babies. I do agree risks are higher and it can be harder to conceive because of weight related fertility issues but there are always risks and I agree that your body takes a beating and you do need to be at your optimal and I haven't been. But big people have babies everyday! Their old fashioned views of being under 30 BMI need to be revisited! I found the biggest problem wasn't my weight but rather their views and their attitude to me! I feel my most comfortable and healthy at a weight that equals a BMI of 36. They seem to think sometimes that we just suddenly became 'big' wherease most of us have always been all our lives. Our bodies know no difference.

I have made enough fuss now that he didn't even mention losing weight for clomid and he just prescribed it. At a 40+ bmi. Ok so maybe it wont be effective (he probably doesnt think it will work haha!) but I think there is more harm in forcing people to lose weight when what happens is so many turn to unhealthy approaches to doing so because we are so desparate for a baby. 

Obviously I want to lose weight now for me but just as much to show them that it makes no difference in my ability to carry a child.

So yes big ladies, don't be fobbed off, you can be big and active and healthier than those in the 20-25 bmi range! There comes a point I think when you need more answers than 'weight'.

Shew off my soapbox now but I am sure there are so many of you who are equally tired of hearing the weight excuse! :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Afternoon all, did I mention I am starving :haha: The LL woman promises me I won't feel hungry on their diet. I better not, this is torture. She assures me their foods have lots of protein in them to stave off hunger. Hmm, we'll see. All I think about is food from about 2pm onwards. I've always been hungry after school but this is crazy! Roll on dinner. 

Tarkwa, it does sound like you've had a nasty bug. Poor you and DH :hugs: I really hope you feel better soon and more like your old self. When I didn't see you on yesterday I thought you must be proper sick :(

Lisa, the corsetry will take a few inches off so get shopping girlie :D I can understand why women used to wear those things all the time! I too ended up wearing normal underwear under my dress as I didn't need scaffolding. The dress did it for me :)
Sorry about the house though, that really sucks :( Councils never fail to amaze me and yes, they will make you wait 6 months post baby before moving. 

Lovie, I understand the concern about seeing the ex. When I met DH ex wife, I was terrified. Dug out all my favourite clothes and stuck make up on (I don't wear it that often). Made me feel a bit better mentally before I went in there. As the girls said, just remember he is with you for a reason and he loves you loads!

Hugs to everyone else xx

Oh, my temp FINALLY went up 7dpo. Had a few twinges today too. I was worried but I found a few charts on FF that looked similar to mine so not quite so worried now.


----------



## twinkle1975

Amanda, glad you enjoyed Zumba! I'm thinkig of giving it a go. My FS won't prescribe me Clomid - my BMI is 44 (I'm short & fat - bad combination!) he's just jumped straight to IVF & there for a BMI of 30! Grrr! 
Tarkwa sorry you're poorly chick - hope you feel better soon.
Traskey - glad FF put your mind at rest a bit. 
lovie - hope it goes ok with the ex - I have to work with my DH's ex every week in school - she's tall blond, thin & has just come back off maternity leave - I think about poking her with sharp sticks whenever I see her (sorry I'm a nice person really!)

Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## lovie

hello :)

yay for the temp rise! im glad you found some charts that matched yours:flower: I hope you are not suffering too much feeling hungry, are you allowed to drink tea? I think i will also wear makeup and my nicest chloths, so silly i know.. and hopefully remind my BF why he is with me in the bedroom department just before we go.. well 45 mins before we go so the spermies get a little chance to swim to the egg hehe :flower:

im glad you enjoyed zumba Amanda! your super kean thinking about going again tonight dont wear yourself out! i agree with you about the oldfashioned veiws about BMI and TTC, im glad the doc gave you clomid i hope it helps you get a lovely BFP soon! I read a study that it is actually worse for your fetility to be slightly underweight than obese. I think there isnt enough thaught put into why the person is overweight and where they carry the weight, i feel good at my bmi now and im still a very long way from a "normal" weight.

AFM i am having left over pancakes for dinner vvv-naughty me but they will go off otherwise! 

xxx


----------



## lovie

oh twinkle you are so good seeing your OH's ex all the time!! I seriously would become a very bad person! xx


----------



## Amandajvv

twinkle1975 said:


> Amanda, glad you enjoyed Zumba! I'm thinkig of giving it a go. My FS won't prescribe me Clomid - my BMI is 44 (I'm short & fat - bad combination!) he's just jumped straight to IVF & there for a BMI of 30! Grrr!
> Tarkwa sorry you're poorly chick - hope you feel better soon.
> Traskey - glad FF put your mind at rest a bit.
> lovie - hope it goes ok with the ex - I have to work with my DH's ex every week in school - she's tall blond, thin & has just come back off maternity leave - I think about poking her with sharp sticks whenever I see her (sorry I'm a nice person really!)
> 
> Hugs to you all xxx

I wouldn't accept that. I think you need to make a fuss and get some assurances that if you lose 5% body weight etc (to be seen to be doing your part) that you would be given clomid. Unless medically relevant I fail to say why they would want to jump to ivf. Its the weight issue again - it's like their go to excuse!


----------



## Traskey

Amandajvv said:


> I wouldn't accept that. I think you need to make a fuss and get some assurances that if you lose 5% body weight etc (to be seen to be doing your part) that you would be given clomid. Unless medically relevant I fail to say why they would want to jump to ivf. Its the weight issue again - it's like their go to excuse!

Oh absolutely and you're right, it leads to desperate people doing desperate diets. Unfortunately, it's the hoops they make you jump through to get what you want and if you don't your dh may always wonder if you did all you could to get pg. I tell you, I wouldn't wish this journey on my worse enemy.

Twinkle, I don't know how you cope with seeing the ex every day, that really would drive me nuts!

Lovie, yes tea is allowed, as long as it's without milk. The appartments sound nice, a very different way of living. Yummy pancakes, lucky you :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Ebony - if course your right Hun, but the rules around a mutual exchange are different. They have a limited number orlf reasons they can refuse for. It just so happens saying th home you want is too big is one of them! I was pissed anyway cos the lady who wants to exchange is older (late 40s early 50s) she has her youngest daughter (about 14) still living with her and she's definatley not having any more. She wanted to move for health reasons, and obviously my dh and I are at an age where we could fill a family home, you know? 

I ate far too much for lunch today - a cup a soup and two bread rolls. But I ran out of low fat spread in work so I had to use my mums best butter and it was soooo tasty! I feel really sick now though :(

I'm really lucky in that my dh doesn't have any serious exes for me to worry about!! I absolutely would not cope well with any pretty booby exes!


----------



## Traskey

Ok, I have nobody else to ask this so i'm going to put it in a spolier, for those who don't want to read about TMI!


Spoiler
I should be about 6/7 dpo but FF still hasn't confirmed ov. I peeked earlier and put todays temp in for the next 2 days and it predicts ov as yesterday. At the moment I trust the CBFM and CM as being 6/7 days ago. Anyway the reason for my post, I have had the sharpest singular pain straight through my vaginal/pelvic area that I have every felt. Had a few cramps today and yesterday but this seriously made me cry out loud. DH came running downstairs from the computer. Has anyone had this before? The pain was down my left side and now i am left with a nasty ache.


----------



## lovie

ouch trasky that sounds like a horrid pain! I cant say i have experienced anything in that exact area but sometimes when im vvv stressed i get a pain in my womb/tummy area and then an ache afterwards, I hope you are feeling ok, maybe its a super strong eggy just letting you know that she is here! xxxx:hugs:xxxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Sorry hun, the only pain I've ever had like that was when I had my kidney stones. I have noticed O pains more recently (not on this cycle, though I did have a funny sensation just over a week ago) but they have never hurt me. As you already know I've given up on temping as I don't think you can trust it. I'd go with the EWCM and CBFM, especially if you got an eggy peak on it. Lisa has had terrible O pains before so she might be able to give you some comfort/advice.
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Thanks Lovie, I have never felt it before and it blooming hurt! It's easing, I hope. I'm not getting my hopes up for a super eggy but i'd never say no to one :) :hug: for you. Thank you xxxxx

How were the pancakes Lovie? Good?

Thank you Tarkwa :hug: for you too! Are you feeling any better? Managing to keep some fluids down?


----------



## lovie

good morning all :flower:

trasky the pancakes were amazing! but i felt super guilty after them... are you feeling any better from the ach this morning? FX for a super eggy!

Afm I have lost 2 pounds this week, I would have liked more but oh well i cant complain with all the pancakes i have eaten!. TTC wise I still have lots of EWCM usually i do an opk 1st thing when i wake up and then when i get home from class sometime in the afternoon, i was too sleepy this morning and did a wee without doing an opk, so no test this morning but i will make sure i remember for when i get home! 

i hope your all well xxx


----------



## Traskey

Morning everyone,

WI today and I have lost 2lbs :) Well, actually I have lost 4 but I gained 2 lbs last weekend after going off the rails a bit so i'm only counting 2. 

The mega pain has gone, it was only once thank goodness but I still have lots of dull pains on that left hand side, just not so bad. Temp dipped again today too. 

CONGRATULATIONS Lovie, on the 2lb weight loss this week, that's fantastic!! I think the journal is a lovely idea :)

Wishing you all a good day!

:hug:


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Good morning ladies!

*lovie* congrats on the 2lbs! :happydance:

*Traskey *yay for 2 lbs! :happydance: As for the pain, I sometimes get fairly strong o pains, and they usually are in my side, sort of. Can be achy and crampy, and then get some sharper twinges. Not terribly bad, but still clearly hurts. I've had some strange pains around where I think my ovaries are even after ovulation this time around, been worried about cysts and gall stones and whatnot, but it's gone now. 

As for the temps, will be interesting to see what happens with them and when you either get your bfp or af. (fx for bfp!) Like I said, some women don't get a proper rise even if they ovulate, but it IS also possible to get a opk+ and not ovulate, and in fact ovulate a bit later. The body can, for one reason or another, gear up to ovulate and not do it that time, and get up to it a little later in the cycle. 

Temps are not accurate for everyone, but for many they are - you just have to find the way to temp that works for you. Like for me getting up to pee a few hours before my temp time doesn't affect my temps really, but changing the time I temp does. So I'd get a rubbish chart if I just temped whenever I woke up, if it was different time each day. For some that might work just fine. Plus even the smallest amount of alcohol really messes with my temps. Not that I've had any in the past few months at least, but still. 

AFM weight was up by 0.3kg up this morning, basic variation, so not worried about it at all. Especially as I worked out yesterday again, with weights, that can cause some fluid build-up in the muscles. I'm trying to decide whether to have a "pig out" evening today or not - DH has been dying for one, and I sure could use an off day. Well, not an off day as such, it would still be around 1800 calories so shouldn't do much damage on the whole. Will see how I feel later on, and might just give the DH a ring to see what he thinks. I've been down to 1200-1300 calories per day for a week now, and with all the exercise I do it's a whole lot of work so it would be good to get a day off! Any advice ladies, should I do it?

PMS symptoms are starting to appear, so just waiting for af to arrive about Sunday/Monday.


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Congrats on the weight losses ladies! SW was good last night although my scales appear to be wrong and not in a good way! DH has joined up too. I just hope he can help me keep on the straight and narrow


----------



## Tarkwa

Good morning ladies!
I feel like I am back in the land of the living now :happydance:. I weighed myself this morning and am 91.7kg which is great, but I'm not recording it until Monday as I have a 90th birthday party to go to (nan-in-law) this weekend. Being poorly always help shift weight quickly but it always goes back on again so I am going to try and be really good.

Well done on the 2lbs *Love *and *Traskey*, and I'm glad the nasty pains have gone. If they get bad again it might be worth calling your doctor (or if over the weekend then the out of hours service).

*Foxy *I'm sorry your scales are playing up (in a bad way!). Yay for SW though and DH joining you - it always helps when you have that kind of support - and you can help him too when he's feeling weak.

*Strawberry*, I would treat yourself as a mini congratulations for doing so well so far. 24.2lbs is awesome, and 1800 calories really isn't going to do much damage at all (goodness knows how many calories I eat each day but I refuse to count them as that's when it all gets a bit too much for me!). As long as you are sensible then you will be fine, and doing an extra 10 mins of workout might balance you out! I had a pig out at a work lunch back in January and I must have scoffed about 20 millionaire's shortcakes (they were small! About 1inch square) in addition to all the other food I ate - I felt so bad after but don't remember it affecting my weight.

I'm just about to get showered and then jump on my laptop to deal with all the work that has piled up over the last few days. Then I need to do the weekly shop, and try and buy something for nan-in-law. Was thinking a pearl necklace/pendant, but DH thinks maybe a nice plant display (she does like her plants). Will have to see how it goes when I pop out later/tomorrow. I hope I can be sensible at the party buffet tomorrow (I am making a quiche - mmmmmmm, bacon and pepper made with double cream - not at all healthy but extremely delicious!)
TTFN
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

I've just put my latest stats into the *NHS Healthy Weight Calculator* and my BMI is 31 :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:!
xxx


----------



## Amandajvv

Tarkwa said:


> I've just put my latest stats into the *NHS Healthy Weight Calculator* and my BMI is 31 :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:!
> xxx

Wooohooo!! Well done.

Well done to everyone!! You are all doing so well! I'll do my weigh in on Monday.

Well I was supposed to have a glucose tolerance test this morning and it was cancelled! Ggrrr can't start metformin before I have it. GP said the same to us as the FS said except she says (that she wouldn't have suggested ivf) but guesses it was his way of guaranteeing a pregnancy as much as he can! Anyway she says that oh's SA volume and motility are really good that the morphology is not such a high issue and that the results can change to much at each test so until there are 2 more tests it means nothing. (but they aren't doing more tests?!). Anyway they just seem to hang on the fact we had a baby before and that although we have some factors against us (pcos & morhpology) there is no reason to not be pregnant and I must stop worrying. ha ha easier said than done.


----------



## Lisa84

Well done *Lovie* *Traskey* and *Tarkwa* on your weighlosses they are fab!! :happydance: xx


----------



## lovie

hello all :)

trasky yay for 4 lb's gone!! i know you said you gained 2 the week before but you still lost 4 this week! your diet is going great!

tarkwa so glad you are feeling better hun, :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: for a bmi of 31:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: you are so close!! good luck with the buffet! I find that it is harder to resist when you have a lot of food to choose from. the plan display sounds lovely, especially as we are coming into spring, she would get a lot of joy from it day to day aswell.

foxy baby how anoying that your scales are wrong :( when i did ww and had to weigh in on their scales i threw away my scales because i would be so upset if they were different in a bad way! no i weigh myself so i cheat massivly and get on the scales faaaar too much! 

strawberry my temps go up very high when i drink alcohol, id love a glass of wine tonight when we go to our friends house, i have decided that im comfortable with drinking 1 day a week before my tww but i think OV might be tomorrow so i dont want to get all excited if i get a high temp and it just be from wine! if i were you id have a treat night tonight, 1800 calories is not much and your body could probably do with you tricking it into thinking that high calories are normal.. im not v-good at the science-y part of loosing weight but i have heared that if you have one day a week with plentifull calories it stops your body thinking you are starving. I hope the AF symptoms are a false alarm, I dont know how we are supposed to tell AF early pregnancy symptoms apart!

how anoying that your glucose test was cancled amanda! good luck with the weigh in on monday! I hope they can scedual you a new appointment soon!

AFM just been to school and have done my opk and its nearly + it is the 1st time i have used this brand so im not sure how dark the + is but its like one sahde less than the controle, i will post a pic in my journal. im just wondering what i should eat for lunch... i will go look in the kitchen, 

hugs to you all :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## ebony2010

Traskey said:


> Ok, I have nobody else to ask this so i'm going to put it in a spolier, for those who don't want to read about TMI!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I should be about 6/7 dpo but FF still hasn't confirmed ov. I peeked earlier and put todays temp in for the next 2 days and it predicts ov as yesterday. At the moment I trust the CBFM and CM as being 6/7 days ago. Anyway the reason for my post, I have had the sharpest singular pain straight through my vaginal/pelvic area that I have every felt. Had a few cramps today and yesterday but this seriously made me cry out loud. DH came running downstairs from the computer. Has anyone had this before? The pain was down my left side and now i am left with a nasty ache.

This month I've had pains in my left ovary area that shot down my leg and it relly made me stop and catch my breath. Not sure if its the same as I put mine down to ovualtion but it was like everything normal I'd felt was magnified iykwim? x


----------



## ebony2010

Tarkwa said:


> I've just put my latest stats into the *NHS Healthy Weight Calculator* and my BMI is 31 :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:!
> xxx

Thats fantastic... congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

I think I've caught up again... lol :wacko:

Well I got a letter today to say we've been referred to a gynaecologist who I will get to see on the 23rd March!!! :yipee:

I can't believe such soon appointments exist on the nhs :haha:

And DH got his SA results yesterday and although the doctor would only tell him it mainly came back as "normal: his morphology was 13% whereas they like to see it at at least 15% but to be honest I don't think that sounds too bad. :shrug: He's got to do another to see if it changes :shrug:

Been having awful ov pains that I never normally have and I even had a small bleed but my temps haven't shifted and now after all that I've got EWCM so I have no idea what is going on... lol x


----------



## EmmyReece

yay Tarkwa not long to go now until your bmi is 30 or under :happydance:

I just wanted to give a quick update before I head off and catch up with everyone's news ... we saw the 3 bedroom property this afternoon (the 2 bedroom one from this morning isn't even worth mentioning) and we really liked it, huge bedrooms, massive kitchen ... anyway I got in touch with the letting agent when we got back and they want a £90 admin fee, which wouldn't be too bad, but even if we didn't get the house we'd lose out on it (there's already a lady who's further down the line than us, so she'd probably get it anyway) ... and I can't justify spending that much money on the *possibility *of us getting somewhere, so I'm going to e-mail them in a bit and tell them to take our names off the list for the house :cry:


----------



## lovie

emmy that sounds like a really unfair rule! is it for credit checks? did they give you a breakdown of what the costs will go towards? if you find another house with the same agent do you have to pay the fee again? 

im off out for takeaway with håkans friends i think i will have a salad and a little bit of pizza, im super emotional today i cried because i broke a plat.. and then håkan said we wont conceive a baby if im upset all the time! meany! 

hugs to you all :hugs:xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I'd have probably thrown a plate at Chris if he said that to me lol. hope you have a nice night tonight :thumbup:

I assume it's for the credit checks, they didn't give us a price breakdown so am a bit in the dark. The only thing they made a point of saying is that its non refundable :(


----------



## Tarkwa

Ah *Lovie*, that's the kind of thing my DH used to say to me, but now he's got used to my emotions swinging violenty from pretty much, well, violent :blush: to a gibbering wreck :cry:! I broke a plate (sorry that should say pigeons broke my plate) this week and I'm upset about it. It's a plate I had from uni and I'm annoyed I left it out after the birds had finished the scraps on it, but I'm still blaming the pigeons! Enjoy the takeaway - sounds yummy, I love pizza (mmmm pizza hut!) and salad.

*Emmy*, I hate when agents give you crap like that, where they pocket even if you don't get the house. What is the admin fee for exactly? I assume it is taken off your first months rent/deposit if you did get the house. When you speak with them just say you're not paying a fee unless you know the house is yours - and that's that! Do they usually try and rip people off? And is the house that's not worth mentioning the one you described as adorable? I think it sounded quite small from your description, anyway, it's fun having a snoop around other people's houses!!

Managed to do some work today and get a present for DH's nan today. We went for a plant (thanks Lovie!) - a Vanda Orchid (see attached photo) and I got her some slippers (I have three pairs the same, just cosy little ballet pumps). And we moonpigged her a card - retro 1940s style cinema frontage with her name in lights type style! I hope she likes.
xxx
 



Attached Files:







vanda_small.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## EmmyReece

Yep that's the one that's not worth mentioning, two words - damp, mould :sick:

Mum said these ones had been quite good with her, but they seem to be being money grabbing (insert naughty word here) :( Just got to wait another week now for the local newspaper to come out :(


----------



## SummerLily

Hey Ladies! How are we all! Havent had any interent for a couple of days and its been a nightmare!! 

Emmy ~ Thats dreadfull that you have to give them an admin fee and then not even get the place! Its even worse that you wont get it back !

Tarkwa ~ well done on getting your BMI to 31! :happydance: 

Hiya to everyone else ! :hi: sorry cant go back to far , my M.E brain wont allow me to hold it all! :doh:

We didnt get the flat in the end , but we ended up being third on the list, under other people that hadnt been on the list as long as us! Have a meeting with a local councillor on tuesday though to talk about it as shes looked at our case and wasnt happy that we hadnt been allocated anything in the last 9 months. 

xx


----------



## zowiey

Tarkwa- Well done on the 31 BMI, hope the it doesn't take to long to reach 29! The palnt is lovely by the way, I'm sure Nan in law will love it!

Traskey- is this your first ov since the hsg? I had a very painful ov the first after my hsg, and am beginning to get a few niggles now, I wonder if it's related? I actually thought my appendix had burst, it hurt so much!

Emmy- thats so rubbish you have to pay admin fees, it seems such a rip off. Hope you find your perfect family home soon. :hugs:

Lovie-well done on the weight loss, you're doing really well! And you mentioning pancakes has really given me a craving! Mmmm pancakes *drools*

Summer lily- Hope your meeting goes well next week, and you get something sorted!

Ebony- Yay for the appointment! and good news on hubbys SA. :happydance:

Well, Ive had a super good few days on my diet, I'm quite glad I changed over to sw, there is so much more freedom, and I LOVE that pasta, potatoes and fat free yoghurt is unlimited! 

I'm also feeling a little more positive, although not much, but thanks ladies for your kind words. I don't like to be miserable all the time, thats not the person I am. But I suppose when you want something so badly, and it just isn't happening, you're going to have low days. I'm just going to have to lear to live with them, and learn to love the life I have, even if it doesn't include babies.

xxx


----------



## Traskey

Tarkwa, I am SUPER excited for you. Your BMI of 31 is an awesome achievement :happydance::happydance::flower::flower::hugs::hugs:

Emmy, that is a serious bummer about the non refundable deposit. I would tell them why you aren't proceeding at this time and get them to contact you if this woman falls through. 

Lovie, have a wonderful evening and enjoy the pizza and salad. You've done so well this week, you deserve a night off.

As do you Strawberry! I would eat the calories you want tonight. I know you won't go like a crazy woman and eat 3000 calories :haha::haha:

Ebony, I am happy that you got an appointment at the hospital so quickly. That's good news :)

Foxy, i'm sorry the scales are lighter than the diet club ones. As long as the weight is still going down though I wouldn't worry too much.

Afm, it's been a long day at work and i'm so happy it's the weekend.


----------



## Traskey

zowiey said:


> Traskey- is this your first ov since the hsg? I had a very painful ov the first after my hsg, and am beginning to get a few niggles now, I wonder if it's related? I actually thought my appendix had burst, it hurt so much!
> 
> Well, Ive had a super good few days on my diet, I'm quite glad I changed over to sw, there is so much more freedom, and I LOVE that pasta, potatoes and fat free yoghurt is unlimited!


Oh, I wonder if it's something to do with the HSG? I didn't even think of that :dohh::dohh: The cbfm says I'm 8dpo, combined with a temp dip and some spotting tonight, I was daring to have tiny weeny hopes it was implantation. I completely forgot about the HSG. It was seriously painful, I cried out and they continued until early afternoon today, but nowhere near as bad. 

I am happy, happy that the new diet is suiting you! If I weren't a desperate woman I would swap to SW. I LOVEEEEEEEE pasta and potatoes and I hated they were so restricted on WW. If I lose the weight, or lose the will, I will swap to that. Sounds good to me. 

Summer, sorry that you didn't get the flat. I can never understand the whole system and who gets what.

:hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: I'd have probably thrown a plate at Chris if he said that to me lol. hope you have a nice night tonight :thumbup:
> 
> I assume it's for the credit checks, they didn't give us a price breakdown so am a bit in the dark. The only thing they made a point of saying is that its non refundable :(

I think I had to pay about £60 when I applied for my current house but sometimes its that per person. :dohh: Its meant to be an admin fee to get credit checks and references. It should be refundable if someone else gets it before you even get chance. x


----------



## Traskey

Morning ladies

I have no self restraint! DH wanted a pizza last night, so after being super good all day, what did I end up eating? Slices of pizza!!!! The smell was just too much :haha: but look who's not laughing now. Up at 5.30 am with the worst acid indigestion and nausea in a very long time. So much so I couldn't lie back down again. That will serve me right, won't it? Urgh! Won't be doing that again :(

Hope you are all well this morning :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Morning!! 

I'm sorry your not feeling good traskey! I had a day like that a couple of weeks ago, I ate a takeaway and I was soo queasy! Try not to be too disappointed it's only one meal. And as for being ip so early - afternoon naps are what Saturdays were made for! 

Emmy that's so crap about the admin fee! Are places in aber very expensive? I stayed in a cottage there for a summer when I was young and it was amazing! 

I've not been on for a few days - I've Been feeling so down lately - not helped by feeling guilty about having butter on my bread (bread and soup) three times this week. I have to give myself very clear guidelines or I go off the deepend and once I've allowed something (like butter) I keep doing it over and over.


----------



## Traskey

Welcome back, Lil Pixie, we missed you!

I am sorry that you have been feeling so down lately. Especially, if it's all to do with food :( We give ourselves such a hard time, when we are trying to diet. Glad you made it back to us. Try not to feel too bad about the butter and just start afresh. You've done so well to lose 20lbs already, almost a third of your target! That's a fantastic achievement so don't forget that.

Hugs to you x


----------



## lovie

hello all, :)

trasky i hope you feel better!! I had a simalar experience i ate pizza last night and it gave me an upset tummy so we had to come home at about 8.30 and i was in bed for 9.30, i think its kinda good that our bodies tell us "noooo! I dont want that!" but it is anoying aswell. i hope you can have a relaxing day and take a nap as lil pixie says if you get too sleepy:hugs:

lil pixie its nice to see you back, i hope you are not feeling too down, butter has as many calories as margerine often. I hope you feel happier soon, :hugs:

zowie sw sounds great yummmm past! i really could eat that for every meal! hugs for you :hugs: i hope you continue to feel better xxx 

tarkwa the flower looks lovely, i think she will love it! the plate I broke was from when i was at uni too, it was a little side plate from habitat and i was so pleased when i baught it, its the only one left out of a set and i really had such joy when i used it! im a little sentimental and when things break that i really love i fee so sad! when i was a child i used to cry when the bath water went down the plug hole because i liked my bath and didnt want to say good buy!

summer lilly sorry you didnt get the flat, it seems really unfair thta the other people got it. I hope you get something else really soon :)

emmy that agent sounds really unfair! I hope you find something in the paper:flower:

ebony you have such amazing news at the moment with the good sperm analysis (might as well get him some vits it wouldnt hurt!) and the appointment, its all go for you at the moment, good luck hun, i cant wait to see you bfp really soon!

AFM -opk this morning :( my OH didnt want to baby dance last night i am so angry at him! ok so i had been crying and moaning about my tummy ache for about an hour (im such a wimp i have seen ladies on obem make less fuss when they are actually having a baby!) but i took imodium which i dont like to take so we could BD and then he didnt want to grrrrr on OV day!!!! so we BD on thurday evening and i hope we can when he wakes up.. shall i pretend im not angry so he might want to BD or tell him i am angry because my opk is - and its probably too late anyway :( oh he makes me soooo cross i had such a good feeling about this month :(


----------



## EmmyReece

*Lil_Pixie* I'll second what Traskey says, you have come so far and 20lbs is such a fantastic achievement :hugs: I honestly don't think having butter on your bread will hurt too much, but I'm sure if you've cut it out before, you can always do it again :thumbup:

*Traskey *are you feeling any better yet hun?

I'm still feeling really down about yesterday, I really fell in love with that house, it was such a perfect size ... but I can't justify spending £90 in the hope that we *might* get it. So I've got to wait until the local paper comes out on Tuesday night and see if there any private rentals around :(


----------



## EmmyReece

*lovie *I say bd this morning hun, but still be honest with hakan about how it upset you last night ... :hugs: I don't think you've missed the chance, so go get that eggy hun xx


----------



## Traskey

:hugs: Lovie, I would be cross too. If you dtd today and you did Thursday then you should still be ok. Every other day is fine, so that would cover you. 

Sorry you felt so ill after eating the pizza though :( Seems our bodies are super used to the diets now and don't want to eat too much bad stuff! I suppose that's a good thing really.


----------



## Traskey

Thanks Emmy :hugs: 

The medication is kicking in so i'm starting to feel better. Just had my shake for the morning and i'm getting much more used to them now. Actually went down easy instead of forcing it down. 

I'm so sorry about the house and the money for checks. What a swizz that is! I really hope that you find something better this week. Is there any way that you can get on a list so that you hear about these properties faster? Good luck with it xx


----------



## EmmyReece

The only way we can find out about the private rented ones is to make sure we get the local paper on a tuesday night and see what's available in there. There's one that would probably be perfect, but distance wise we can't go for it :dohh:

Glad the shakes are going down better than they were hun :hugs: Are they ones you have to blend up yourself? What I used to do when I tried slim fast, was add ice to the blender to make them thicker and cooler lol


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Good morning ladies!

*Emmy *that's rubbish about having to pay even if you don't get the house! I don't understand how they can do that. :growlmad:

*lovie *I've been there too, but if you do get some bd in today you're well covered. Actually when in the past I've searched through the charts on FF, it doesn't seem to increase chances of pregnancy much if you bd BOTH o-1 and o day, either one is just as good. And even bd'ing only two days before o doesn't lower your chances much, according to the percentages on FF at least. Of course only certain people chart, but still, made me feel better in the past with less bd. 

*Traskey *sorry you're feeling bad, but glad the shakes are starting to go down better. 

*Tarkwa *yay for bmi 31! :happydance: 

*ebony *yay for good SA results! :happydance: And for getting your appointment so soon, that's great. =)

Sorry for who I've missed or if I've double posted about some things, I've forgotten when I last posted! lol 

AFM nothing new really. Did eat about 1800 calories yesterday, weight not up today but of course it would most likely show on the scales only a day or two later. But I'll be really good today! Already did 30 mins of yoga right after waking up, felt good since my back's been a little sore, and gonna do some "serious" working out soon. 

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## lovie

1800 calories is still great strawberry and you got a treat aswell! what were you thinking of doing today for working out? is it a lovely day for you today? its nice and sunny here:flower:

thank you strawberry and trasky and emmy for the advice about BDing... it just makes me so angry that that is the ONLY thing he has to do (apart from ordering the opk's and he wasnt good at that!) i dont want to tell him "baby we have to bd now because im oving!!!" and he doesnt want me to say that aswell, but i tell him about my opk's and temps and he isnt stupid he should know what they mean by now. so im super angry with him and he has gone back to bed. he said "i want our baby to be made by love" so i said "i am finding it hard to show you love right now when i hae been taking horrid big tablets 3 tims a day for the last 2 weeks and poas and temping and you wont even do something that feels nice that you usually want to do all the time because you are "tired" at 9.30!!!!!" so i have decided that we wont have any BD... none at all till about CD12 next month, so from tomorrow (i might give it another go tonight) no BD till next month, and it serves him right!... sorry about the rant!


----------



## Tarkwa

Morning! :wave: My goodness we're all up early today! Just a quickie from me as I'm having a hectic morning. I'm baking a quiche and some coconut cupcakes for nan-in-law's 90th birthday party buffet later today. *Lovie*, I would tackle Hakan differently from Emmy, but that's just me. I personally wouldn't make a fuss about him not wanting to BD as it seems to put more pressure on them (well, it does with my DH). I find it hard to let things go, but if I stress over something like this, then it doesn't help me to relax. We've not BD'd since last Sat night when DH got home from uni because we have both been poorly. I find being apologetic usually helps butter him up a little bit and get him more in the mood (but that's usually because I'm such a bitch and stress-pot the rest of the time!). *Traskey*, I'm sorry your tummy didn't like the pizza, I think it's probably because it's been used to the shakes for a while now and found it all a bit too much. The O pains are definitely from the HSG - maybe the dye helped clear you out a bit more and the eggy had a clear path and really went for it?!?!?! Hey *Lil Pixie*, welcome back. I'm sorry you're feeling down at the moment, but just look outside; it's nearly Spring and the sun is shining :). I always have butter, on everything, and I have it THICK because I cannot stomach marg or spreads of any kind. I do go for the 'lighter' butter though :haha:. There are some things that I know don't help my diet, but I have to live with it (and boy, it tastes soooooo good!).
Must go, quiche and cupcakes need checking and I need to start doing my hair. Probably won't be able to check in again today ladies so I hope you all enjoy your Saturday.
xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*lovie *:hugs: Me and my DH have had the same fights, and I would offer as advice that you don't tell him any more about the temping or the opks and whatnot. My dh wanted to know at first, but then when we had a big talk about going in for tests etc, and he confessed he'd rather not know and just do it "naturally", a bit like Håkan was saying. So keep that info to yourself and just make sure you bd regularly throughout your cycle, so he may not even know when it's ovulation time. It's not a good thing for the relationship for men to feel like we only want them for their sperm (that's what my dh ended up feeling!) or that sex is only about baby making, if you get what I mean? So try and pretend it's all just for fun. lol

I know it seems so unfair we're doing all the work of temps, opks, tablets etc, and all they'd have to do is have sex, which should be fun for them anyway, on certain days of the cycle! But I've tried telling myself that at this point the opks, temping, tablets etc are really my choice, not necessary, so I can't really blame him for those - though I still feel like it at times. Sorry to sound all preachy, and I know you've heard all this before, I know I did, but just wanted to share the conclusions I've come to along the way. I still can't always stop myself from blaming the dh if he doesn't want to bd on the correct days, but I try very hard and this is what I remind myself of. =)

As for the weather, it's pretty nice, not quite sunny but around 0C so not cold either. The only thing is we got like 15cm of snow in the past 24 hours or so, so going for a walk later may prove a little challenging! We might go anyway, as long as it doesn't start snowing again.


----------



## lovie

thank you strawberry :hugs::hugs: its great advice, not at all preachy! how anoying about the snow coming! you might need skis to go out! xx

thank you aswell tarkwa, you ladies are all so sensible, i must let it all go, its no fun for anyone arguing. enjoy cooking the yummy quich! have a great weekend hun xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Thanks ladies! I feel like such a loser moaning about a bit of butter - I don't know whats wrong with me really, I'm just irritated with myself about that. We've hardly go any bd in this month which I'm sulking about but we did last night which has perked me right up! 

Your right, it is spring! My dh and I got up early to come to MILs house and we had a lovely walk through the park at about 8.30 this morning, it was really lovely. Unfortunately he's playing with his motorbike now so he probably doesn't een remember I exist!


----------



## Traskey

Aww Lovie, giant :hug:

You can always rant on here to us! That's what we are here for. I just had a minor meltdown where I told dh I was fed up of temping, poas and worrying about pg so we should just accept we can't have children and mentally I can move on. That went down well :( Sometimes, you just need to rant! At least you did yours here and not at Haken. 

I do wonder sometimes whether it's the fact that we ARE ovulating that puts them off! Now, how we get round that i'll never know but this month the timing wasn't that great for us and I swear he didn't want to dtd when the opk were positive for that reason. Maybe it's the pressure and/or the fact that they have to do it that makes the libido nose dive.

Who knows. It's probably best to talk about it when you have calmed down a little but I am sorry that you are so upset. 

Strawbwerry, yay for being able to eat the things you wanted to yesterday and not gaining any weight. Sometimes your body just needs the extra calories so all round win win. Glad the yoga helped with your back being a little sore.

Tarkwa, enjoy the part today and have a lovely time with your family.

Hugs x


----------



## Traskey

Lil_Pixie said:


> Your right, it is spring! My dh and I got up early to come to MILs house and we had a lovely walk through the park at about 8.30 this morning, it was really lovely. Unfortunately he's playing with his motorbike now so he probably doesn't een remember I exist!

Ahhh, men and their toys. If it's not things with 2 or 4 wheels then it's computers!! I suppose it's how they relax :dohh:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Hahaha yes!! He has three computers and a laptop in my little house!


----------



## zowiey

Morning! 

I found that telling hubby when I was O'ing put to much pressure on him, and he began to hate being told. So now I don't say anything to him, and luckily he has no idea when in my cycle I might be O'ing so he has no idea! :haha:

Im sorting through my dressing room today, I have far to much crap, and seeing as that room will hopefully be the nursery one day soon, it won't hurt to get rid of some of it! Then tomorrow we're off to London for the day. But we 're going for hubby to the Bass guitar show, so no shopping for me. Boo!

Hope everyone has a good weekend!
Xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: this property has literally just come on the estate agent's site this morning and we've got a viewing booked for next friday at 15.00 :D

https://www.vebra.com/property/9521/22155281


----------



## Traskey

Ohhhhhhhhh, that looks lovely Emmy. 

Can they not get you in before then??


----------



## EmmyReece

that was the earliest they could book us in for ... but this is one of the better letting agents in town, so fingers crossed :D


----------



## ebony2010

lovie said:


> hello all, :)
> 
> trasky i hope you feel better!! I had a simalar experience i ate pizza last night and it gave me an upset tummy so we had to come home at about 8.30 and i was in bed for 9.30, i think its kinda good that our bodies tell us "noooo! I dont want that!" but it is anoying aswell. i hope you can have a relaxing day and take a nap as lil pixie says if you get too sleepy:hugs:
> 
> lil pixie its nice to see you back, i hope you are not feeling too down, butter has as many calories as margerine often. I hope you feel happier soon, :hugs:
> 
> zowie sw sounds great yummmm past! i really could eat that for every meal! hugs for you :hugs: i hope you continue to feel better xxx
> 
> tarkwa the flower looks lovely, i think she will love it! the plate I broke was from when i was at uni too, it was a little side plate from habitat and i was so pleased when i baught it, its the only one left out of a set and i really had such joy when i used it! im a little sentimental and when things break that i really love i fee so sad! when i was a child i used to cry when the bath water went down the plug hole because i liked my bath and didnt want to say good buy!
> 
> summer lilly sorry you didnt get the flat, it seems really unfair thta the other people got it. I hope you get something else really soon :)
> 
> emmy that agent sounds really unfair! I hope you find something in the paper:flower:
> 
> ebony you have such amazing news at the moment with the good sperm analysis (might as well get him some vits it wouldnt hurt!) and the appointment, its all go for you at the moment, good luck hun, i cant wait to see you bfp really soon!
> 
> AFM -opk this morning :( my OH didnt want to baby dance last night i am so angry at him! ok so i had been crying and moaning about my tummy ache for about an hour (im such a wimp i have seen ladies on obem make less fuss when they are actually having a baby!) but i took imodium which i dont like to take so we could BD and then he didnt want to grrrrr on OV day!!!! so we BD on thurday evening and i hope we can when he wakes up.. shall i pretend im not angry so he might want to BD or tell him i am angry because my opk is - and its probably too late anyway :( oh he makes me soooo cross i had such a good feeling about this month :(

Awww Lovie... I had this with DH last night because he hardly ever wants to and so I went to sleep so angry but he did mak he efford this morning. I know that was my last chance though. They just don't seem to think it matters do they? :dohh: x


----------



## nikki79

Morning all,

Lovie, I go to bed mad at least once a month. I get so mad that I can't sleep and end up getting up and having a cup of tea. I really want to blurt it all out at him but just hold the madness in for a few day then bring it up. 

We have bd now 3 nights on the row due to my +opk and i'm surprised I'm not walking like john wayne, 3 days in the row is a lot for us!!! Just one more night tonight and i'm sure we have this month covered good and proper.

It was my weigh-in yesterday and i'm lost 3lbs. I;m really pleased with myself as i've been so tempted to go and spend £10 in the chocolate vending machine on wednesday but a nice girl at work gave me half her chocolate biscuit so I could have a chocolate fix. She knows why I'm on a diet and it's nice to have that secret support at work.

Tarkwa, congrats on the BMI, you are so close now. It must feel good to see the results of all your hard work.

I said to DH this morning that if the FS says anything about my weight when we go back I;m going to throw a banana at her and shout ' I've eaten one of these bloody disgusting things everyday to lose weight'. I hate bananas and am only eaten them as they are free points on WW.

I;ve not eaten yet today due a a mad busy morning, so going to have mushrooms on toast with a pouched egg, would really like 2 sausages, bacon and a hash brown with it as well though.

Well done everyone who lost weight or sts the week.

Nikki


----------



## lovie

nikki you made me giggle with your walking like john wayne comment hehe! big congrats on the 3 pounds!:happydance::happydance: what a nice friend you have at work, sometimes all you need is a tiny bit of the food you crave to really make you feel satisfied, my problem is that if i have a packet of chrisps and im satisfied after 3 i will still eat the entire pack even if its a family pack:blush: 

ebony im glad your OH made it up to you this morning! mine tried but i think my cross face wasnt helping him to get in the mood:growlmad: 

emmy the house looks super lovely, really light and airy! rubish that they cant get you in to veiw before friday, maybe give them a call on monday and check if they have had any cancelations?

i hope you OH loves the bass guitar! it must be fun clearing out your dressing room, i bet you have loads of chloths that are too big for you now? 

AFM i have "revised" my lh knoledge and remembered that OV actually happens 24-48 hours after the +opk, so that should be about nowish, im still angry at my OH tho, he said "maybe i was wrong being tired yesterday" and then told me that he had said sorry! i dont think that that is a proper sorry! im so cross i have not felt hungry maybe if i make some food i wont feel so irational!

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:wacko: I need to pick everyone's brains ...

Does anyone else get spotting before ov? I've checked my cm (sorry for tmi) and at the moment I seem really wet, but like a light pinky tinge :wacko:

Maybe I got it wrong last time and the spotting I had last time was ov spotting and this is af about to start :dohh:


----------



## lovie

i dont to spot befoe ov, but everyone is different hun:flower: the only time my CM is pink at all is juts before and at the end of AF, and tmi, but that is more brown than pink. x


----------



## EmmyReece

I've done an opk and it seems to be quite dark compared to what I normally get, maybe I'm about to ov :shrug: :rofl:

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Snapshot_20110312.jpg


----------



## Traskey

I can't see it on this one Emmy, but I can see it on the one on your journal page x


----------



## ebony2010

*Nikki79* Well done on the 3lb loss :happydance: and you made me laugh about the bananas. :haha: I love the taste but its just the texture... :sick:

*Lovie* I had a chuckle at your cross face not putting him in the mood. :haha: I had the same cross face this morning but had to hide under a happy face to make sure he went through with :sex: :haha: Oh the things we have to got though! :dohh:

*Emmy* I'm the same... can't see a 2nd line on here but can on your journal. I find pics don't show them as dark for some reason though. :shrug: I'd get :sex: just in case it is ov and keep testing to see if it gets any darker or not. As for spotting.... well you've read it in my journal but I had what I think was that this month. From what I've researched on here and other sites it depends on the woman but it can be a tinged bit of cm to a light bleed or nothing at all :shrug: Sounds like it could be though. Fingers crossed.


----------



## EmmyReece

here's a better pic of the opk I did earlier, I said in my journal that it's crazy how the camera never picks up the amount of colour that you see :rofl:

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PICT0048-4.jpg

I'm dying for the loo at the moment, but am going to try and keep it in until somewhere between 16.00 and 17.00 just to do another opk and see if the line gets any darker :thumbup:


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Good evening ladies!

*nikki *yay for a 3lb loss! We're the opposite about bananas then, I love them (well the fairtrade ones, Chiquita I don't like) but have cut them out because they're way too many calories for my diet. lol

*Emmy *fx that the line keeps getting stronger! :thumbup: I don't get ovulation spotting either, but like others have said, women vary a lot on this one. 

AFM I'm way proud of myself, did 1 hour 45 mins of Davina's Body Buff dvd, burned 832 calories! :happydance: I was knackered afterwards, but feel great now. Starting to feel a little crampy, yet another PMS symtom. :growlmad:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: well done on the calorie burning day hun, that's a fantastic amount to burn off :D


----------



## ebony2010

StrawberryTTC said:


> Good evening ladies!
> 
> *nikki *yay for a 3lb loss! We're the opposite about bananas then, I love them (well the fairtrade ones, Chiquita I don't like) but have cut them out because they're way too many calories for my diet. lol
> 
> *Emmy *fx that the line keeps getting stronger! :thumbup: I don't get ovulation spotting either, but like others have said, women vary a lot on this one.
> 
> AFM I'm way proud of myself, did 1 hour 45 mins of Davina's Body Buff dvd, burned 832 calories! :happydance: I was knackered afterwards, but feel great now. Starting to feel a little crampy, yet another PMS symtom. :growlmad:

That is an amazing amount of calories!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## imogenwanted

well ladies just read last 4 pages you ladies are so busy but im whishing you all the luck from house hunting and being ill,

i have had ov pain since cd10 now cd 22 not sure whats going on.

LISA if you fancy a week end in suffolk at our jewellers we have day were you can come and make your own wedding rings its such a romantic day you make each others wedding rings ill pop the web site on so you can have a quick look www.goldwrights.com 

had such busy day but im so tired weight still the same since we started the thread :( 

you are all doing so well keep it up xxxxxxxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*imogen *staying the same is much better than gaining! You finding it hard to stay motivated, or just life too busy to concentrate on weight loss? 

Thanks Emmy and ebony, I'm way proud of myself, especially as we also went for a 1.5 hour walk! So even more (460) calories burned! :happydance: I think I've made up for yesterday's higher calories. Was such a nice walk too, it's quality time with the dh, and it's so great to always see the dogs so excited and happy. =)

How is everyone?


----------



## Tarkwa

Well hello ladies! Logging on sooner than I thought I would but we got home a little earlier than originally planned.

Well, the day at the in-laws was not as bad as I though - I wasn't harassed ONCE by my MIL about babies :happydance:. Very strange! DH's extended family was there (uncle and two cousins) and no hassle from them (but they are such polite people anyway). But when my BIL turned up everything changed...he decided to announce that my SIL is PREGNANT AGAIN!!!! :cry: Accident #2 - oh joy. :cry: Needless to say I was overjoyed for her, but absolutely devastated inside :cry:, like a whole piece of me has died inside :cry:. I had looked at her earlier in the day and thought 'Hmmmm, she has a tiny bulgy belly, I wonder if...? No, don't be silly, she's just put on a bit of weight.' She reckons she's probably about 5/6 weeks gone, but when I spoke to her on her own she's had weird periods lately and I reckon she might be further along than she thinks. She's going for an early scan to determine how far along she is. They don't have the space for another child, and are not in a stable financial situation (BIL is looking for a job, and SIL has only recently set up her own company) - why oh why can't it be us who can offer a little bubba EVERYTHING it needs :shrug:? I'm so happy for her and can't wait to hear how she's coming along, baking my future little niece/nephew, but still can't help feeling incomplete myself. 

Anyway, back to the real world (because it still feels unreal right now).

*Nikki*, 3lbs loss is awesome! Well done :happydance:!

*Strawberry*, I'm very jealous of you having done so much exercise - I've done FA this week :growlmad:.

*Emmy*, the house looks lovely! I hope you get it (and for less than the price shown!). I think you should defo start :sex: EOD now. It's not dark enough for you to be O'ing just yet IMO, but I think you might be getting close!

Hiya *imogen*, glad your well hunny, if a little tired. We all have phases where the weight won't budge, but hopefully next week.

Hi everyone else, hope your weekend is going good!
xxx


----------



## Traskey

I have had a wonderful evening with some great friends of mine that I haven't seen in several months. Unfortunately, I fell spectacularly off the diet wagon. She did a buffet :cry: I picked away like a woman that hasn't eaten this kind of food in ages (which I haven't). I dread to think what the scales will say tomorrow but I had a great time, so I am trying not to feel too guilty about it. 

Imogen, i'm sorry that the scales aren't budging for you. Have you thought about trying a different diet as you've reached a plateau for so long?

Tarkwa, if I could give you a bfp, or any of you, I would. It all seems so unfair sometimes doesn't it? My 3rd nephew is due in 2 weeks. I wish you the strength you need to keep going with this ttc journey. 

Nikki, well done on losing 3 pounds this week. That's brilliant :D

Strawberry, I don't know where you get your energy from but if you'd care to point me in the right direction, I sure could use some ;)


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey all, just to say I've caught up & am keeping you all in my thoughts & prayers - too tired to comment on all the posts - will do asap xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Oh yeah, and I stuffed my face at the buffet yesterday :dohh:! On the plus side I didn't have any dinner, but not sure if the scales will be that kind to me tomorrow.

Thanks *Traskey *- I wish I had a magic wand for all of us too. I've woke up to dull pains in my pelvic region and I'm just hoping it's AF on her way so I can start my clomid again. I've almost def not O'd this cycle based on the absent EWCM - I even went and bought grapefruit juice when I did the weekly shop! TBH it's not that bad; I went for Tropicana Golden Grapefruit rather than Tesco's pink.

So, I'm awake nice and early today. Luckily no dreams about pregnancy (well that I can remember anyway) so that's helped, but I still ache inside. I can't stop thinking about her and that little bean inside. Our niece is lovely, but she's growing up to be such a diva and they are just letting it happen. If she does something naughty or unacceptable they just laugh, so she carries on. At least with SIL being PG it means us girls don't have to this silly zorbing/sphering thing that MIL bought us for Xmas. I'm just too old for that kind of crap (5/10 years ago maybe, but not now) and I don't think my head would physically cope with all the movement and turning - I can't even do pretend head banging movements any more (I used to mess around with my mum when I was younger doing that and she used to hold her head - now I know how she feels!). Does anyone else get that?

Hope everyone has a nice Sunday.
xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Good morning ladies! :flower:

I second the idea of a magic wand for sure. My cm is starting to have a tinge to it, so af will definitely arrive either later today or tomorrow. :cry: Was expecting it, but it still always hurts. Makes me angry, actually. It always seems that it's those who don't have the perfect circumstances for a baby that get pregnant either by accident or right away when trying, whereas we with two steady jobs, our own house, cars, steady relationship etc can't seem to manage getting pregnant no matter how hard we try! 

Today I think will be a zumba day for me! My butt is so sore from the Davina dvd yesterday that I think I can't manage any of the other dvds to be honest. lol Scales were a little up again today, but we had very salty dinner yesterday plus muscles being sore probably means some fluid retention, so hoping it's a very quickly passing thing! Still it's -0.7kg this week, much better than what I've had the past month or so. :happydance:


----------



## Traskey

Good morning ladies,

Well, the scales were not kind this morning, but it's my own stupid fault so no mercy. I am going to be super good today and this week to make up for it. My temp went up today but still no cross hairs on FF so i'm carrying on out of curiosity but following the cbfm for ov. 

Well done Strawberry on another loss! Fingers crossed Tarkwa that af is here soon so you can start the Clomid again. You'll both have low BMI before you know it and then hopefully your bfp :)


----------



## cranberry987

So, had kinda given up on losing weight, was all a bit too hard with taking Clomid as well, but Ive been reading about IVF and BMI over 30, and dont want to finish my clomid then have to wait 6 months to lose 3stone, so Im back dieting :/

Not rly sure how to do it tho, just lost all motivation. Im fine with going to the gym, but its eating which is the problem. Just comfort eating 24/7 atm.


----------



## Tarkwa

Ladies, I have started a journal* The best things come to those who wait* - please feel free to stalk me. I just felt I needed somewhere where I could really let rip about my SIL :blush: and her pregnancy which has devastated both me and DH. So on here I will focus much more on diet, weight, BMI and exercising, and vent all the other stuff on my journal.
:hugs:
xxx


----------



## Traskey

Welcome back Cranberry!

Good luck with the weight loss and I hope you find a diet that works for you. One that you can live with and sheds the pounds that you need.

Great idea Tarkwa, creating your own journal :) I shall come and stalk you x


----------



## Lil_Pixie

good afternoon ladies! :flower: how is everyone today?

tarkwa im so glad you've started a journal, ill be over there shortly . . 

traskey im sorry the scales werent your friend this morning, is today your weigh in day?

strawberry you are so good with your excercise!! i do really well with the food, but i HATE HATE HATE working out!

so i was still feeling down this morning (not about the butter lol, just generally frowny this week) and i was pretty sure i wasnt gonna ov this month, im on cd 22 already and i was really down about it cos i was really hoping my cycles were levelling out after my 28 day cycle last month, but im just not that lucky. BUT - ive just noticed some ewcm :happydance: and even though me and dh have hardly done any jiggyjiggy this month, we did bd last night and the night before - things just started looking up all of a sudden. 

also - have you seen the weather today?? its all sunshiny :flower: i love springtime!


----------



## Tarkwa

Lucky you lil pix - the weather here is shit! Showers on and off - no sign of spring here :growlmad:

I'm about to make cheeseburgers for lunch (not from scratch, but those burger packs you get next to the fresh mince in supermarkets). Not healthy but very tasty. My BMI is certainly not going to be 31 at WI tomorrow, but I'm recovered from earlier this week and ready to starting going to the gym/swimming again.

TTFN
xxx


----------



## ebony2010

*Tarkwa* That must have been tough finding out SIL was pregnant again, especially as it was an accident! :hugs: I'm not surprised you ended up on the buffet! Hopefully it hasnt done much damage with you not having dinner. And... what do you mean you dont want to go sphereing!!!!! :haha: I wanted to do that as part of my hen stuff last year but ran out of money and time. :dohh:

*Traskey* Glad to hear you had a great night out with friends but sorry to hear you also had a buffet incident! To be fair you have said how hungry you've been feeling on the shakes and it was probably inevitable. what is it with people putting on buffets when you're on a diet? :brat: I could do with being locked away from food for 6 months. :haha: Its not safe :wacko:

*Strawberry* Firstly I'm sorry you think AF is about to start. I hope you're wrong. :hugs: Secondly... what is zumba? I've been hearing the name but I don't have a clue what it is. :dohh:

*Lil-pixie* The weather is lovely here too. It was rainy this morning but its finally brightened up for the sunday dog walking session. :thumbup:

*AFM* I'm now on my 2nd day of +opk and I struggle to ever see a proper positive every month usually. :yipee: Now the hard bit... to get DH to :sex: again. :dohh: x


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Ebony - why is it that getting our men to bd is always the hardest part!! Gl Hun x 

I love burgers - I made home made turkey burgers a few weeks ago with turkey mince, onion, chillies and tobasco they were amazing! I'm such a loser that I love burgers with a bit of cottage cheese wrapped in a lettuce leaf instead of bread - super crunchy lettuce only tho lol

Just chillin watching the American biggest loser - Sundays don't get mu h better!


----------



## Traskey

Ok, i've spoken to my uncle and the reason I am hungry all the time is that I am not drinking enough water. I need to drink at least 6 points and it can't be flavoured. Yukky. Shame as on WW, no added sugar drinks were free so I was drinking a lot more. Time to start guzzling down the water and I don't feel hungry any more.


----------



## ebony2010

Lil_Pixie said:


> Ebony - why is it that getting our men to bd is always the hardest part!! Gl Hun x
> 
> I love burgers - I made home made turkey burgers a few weeks ago with turkey mince, onion, chillies and tobasco they were amazing! I'm such a loser that I love burgers with a bit of cottage cheese wrapped in a lettuce leaf instead of bread - super crunchy lettuce only tho lol
> 
> Just chillin watching the American biggest loser - Sundays don't get mu h better!

I know... its times like this that I wish I had a man always pestering me for it. :haha:

Ooh that sounds like a good Sunday to me. :thumbup: I'm just chilling out then going to the inlaws for my sunday dinner.... mmmm.... I've done really bad again with my diet this week so I'm eating anything I want this weekend and starting again on Monday. x


----------



## ebony2010

Traskey said:


> Ok, i've spoken to my uncle and the reason I am hungry all the time is that I am not drinking enough water. I need to drink at least 6 points and it can't be flavoured. Yukky. Shame as on WW, no added sugar drinks were free so I was drinking a lot more. Time to start guzzling down the water and I don't feel hungry any more.

Aaaah were you not drinking much then? I've read before how sometimes you can feel hungry when in fact its thirst. 

Can't you add a bit of no added sugar dilute drinks just to add flavour? x


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm really crap at getting a glass of water, but if I get a bottle and carry it around with me I find that I drink it just cos it's in my hands.


----------



## cranberry987

Try fizzy water maybe? Tastes a bit different from tap water


----------



## lovie

hi ladies :flower:

tarkwa i am so excited that you have a journal!! I will be right over to stalk after dinner! Im sorry to here your SIL being pregnant has upset you and your OH, it really really isnt fair that they get another little blessing whilst you are still waiting. FX for your BFP soon hun, hopefully a little cousin for your SILs baby really close in age!:hugs::hugs:

cranberry i dont have much advice for you as of dieting i tend to do well some weeks and really badly others, i think the only advice id give is just keep at it, when you have a week where you "cheat" a little and dont loose much or sts just carry on and dont give up! this diet is the 1st time i have ever done that, im trying to keep positive even with a sts or a pound lost. 

trasky it seems rubish that you cant have any flavouring in the water!! does it matter what temperiture you have it? i find ice cold water is nocer or a mug of warm water at night.

ebony i know what you mean wanting a man pertering you for BDing i wish mine was a little more demanding in the bedroom around OV time! roast dinner with the inlaws sounds fab, enjoy :)

lil ixie yay ofr EWCM:happydance::happydance: I hope it chears you up a little hun. Biggist looser is the best show ever!! 

strawberry all that excercise sounds fantastic! you must be so fit!! it sounds like you have a perfect life to bring a child into and when you get your BFP you will have a very lucky baby! 

AFM i had a lovely day meeting my OH's ex, she is really really lovely and so i couldnt feel jellous or self concious or anything. It was kinda hard to avoid talking about "when we have a family" or "how good håkan is with kids" i know she struggled to have a baby with håkan and i didnt want to hurt her feelings by talking about when we have a family (it is pretty much my main topic of conversation!!) 

hugs to you all :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Traskey

Lovie, i'm glad that the day went well and you didn't find it horribly stressful :hugs:

Is it wrong to want my bfp so badly this month so that I don't have to start this horrible diet on Saturday? *Sigh* I'm not looking forward to it at all. I was, but I wish I'd just been able to start it when I was ready to! I need to regain my pma, soon as i've lost it. 

Wishing all a brilliant week with your diet! I need to get back to work where i'm too busy to think about food and nowhere near any that I can get my hands on.


----------



## Tarkwa

It's so good to hear that you had a much better day than you expected *Lovie*. Given that both you and Hakan's ex have had problems TTC, has Hakan been tested at all? I know you've not been trying as long as you might need to have done before tests start (not sure how things work in Sweden) but could be worth investigating??? There is a common factor here and it is your boyfriend - I'm so sorry if that sounds awful hunny, I don't mean to upset you at all :hugs:. 

*Traskey*, water defo helps to fill the gap in your tummy, but if you are truly hungry it won't fix the problem! It's also good for cleansing your body and all that - was it Lovie that said skin as smooth as a baby's bottom?!?! I find fizzy water is better - maybe it's the bubbles filling me up? Also, the taste isn't so...not there! CD25 hun, not long to go - I'm hoping AF is going to go AWOL for 9 months for you chick so you don't have to start LL :hugs:! Have you felt anything diff this cycle? And work defo helps to keep my mind off things so I'm going into the office loads this week (well Mon-Wed for a few hours each day!)

AFM we had cheeseburgers for lunch and they were AMAZING!!! I did fry the meat, but didn't use any oil (can't be doing with waiting for the grill, though I did toast the buns!) I had two slices of the pretend cheese that comes with it and a dash of relish. For a mid afternoon snack I had half a mini sausage roll and an extremely small slice of leftover quiche (it was HUGE!). Dinner was a case of 'let's use up what we have in the fridge' and it turned out delicious! Fried (oooopsie!) pork with onions and peppers in a sauce (using campbells condensed soup - cream of mushroom) and then sainsbury's lightly seasoned baby new pots (ready made ones you bung in the micro). I was quite impressed with myself actually for pulling it together after having worked in the garden all afternoon! And for pud :blush: I had a muller fruit corner (strawberry). So, not the best of days food wise, however, not awful. Tomorrow is FULL STEAM AHEAD - will be in the office for a few hours and then will head to the gym for a serious workout and swim.
Hope everyone gets a good nights sleep :sleep:
xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm so sorry this is a really self-centred post but I'm so sad today I can't see beyond my own little pile of pain. I don't know why - things haven't changed any this weekend but I just couldn't get out of bed yesterday - can't get out from under this cloud - can't see us ever having a baby. DH isn't helping my mood - he didn't come in until 3am on Saturday morning even though he knew he'd forgotten his keys & i'd have to wait up for him.


----------



## Traskey

Aww Twinkle, i'm sorry you are having such a rough weekend :hugs: Our men do know when to pick their moments! I think the ttc just takes over our lives and it's all about temping, oving, poas, when to :sex: when not to :sex: until your whole life is about ttc. Also, this weekend the boards have been full of :bfp: from people that haven't been ttc for very long at all. As happy as you are for them, it does make you wonder, "When is it my turn?" or "Why don't I get my bfp?"

I hope that you have a better day tomorrow Twinkle.

:hug:


----------



## imogenwanted

twinkle sometimes we all feel like this and im not sure what to say to make it better as nothing normally makes me feel any better apart from tomorrow is another day and you might feel a bit better, but as women we know we still have to keep going.

im sending you huge hugs as feel the same and just cant seem to shift it but just hope every day tomorrow will be better xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lovie

good morning ladie :flower:

twinkle big hugs hun:hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope it all feels better today, it is amazing what wonders a nights sleep can do, hubby staying out till 3 in the morning doesnt sound very considerreate, I hope he can make it up to you:hugs::hugs: xxxx

trasky I think its perfectly reasonable to want your bfp extra bad this month so you dont have to start lighter life, It is relaly unfair that you couldnt start when you 1st found out about it! im sending you loads of PMA, I hope that you dont have to start it:hugs::hugs:

tarkwa your food yesterday sounds like food from a cooking show! (super yummy! and healthy!) Håkan had a SA done about 4ish years ago and it was perfect then, I know things can change over time so the fact he had a SA doesnt stop me worrying about him having hot baths and saunas! His ex had an underlying condition, that he cant remember (seriously i can just imagine her telling him and him just nodding and it going in 1 ear and out the other!!) she never got periods so im guessing maybe it is PCOS but it could be something else. It does make it a little more dificult as because i have regular(ish) periods he just assumes that means that we will make a baby easilly. If we have not got a bfp by the end of the summer it will be time to go to the doctors, I feel so sorry for him that he had to go through that with his ex and now possibly with me, I know its still a while off but every month AF comes I am just starting to expect it. They only had 1 attempt at ivf as their relationship become rocky, and that attempt failed, I found some photos on his pc of them having ivf a few months ago and it made me feel so sad for Håkan, in a way selfishly im glad that it didnt work as i now håkan would never leave a family that he had and we wouldnt be together, he has said that he is releived that it didnt work and it wasnt right for them to be parents together, but also i felt sad for him that he had to have the disapointment of it not working. I hope that for his ex she can try ivf with her new partner, and that it becomes a happy ending all round :)

AFM just getting ready to go to college and then work for a couple of hours, i could have stayed in bed all day this morning im so sleepy!!!

have a lovely day to all !:hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## cranberry987

hehe lost 3lbs since yday, obv water as af just stopped, nice to see on scales tho!

Good luck with LL, I tried Cambridge Diet once and it made me feel so ill, but the weight did fall off. I just dont have enough will power for it. Im sure youll do great :)

Oh and I have a journal now - link in my sig, would love some stalkers :)

have a good day all!


----------



## Tarkwa

I didn't realise his ex had a problem - sorry if I made you panic then *Lovie*! I hope Hakan doesn't have to do another SA as you get your BFP before the end of summer! 

YAY for 3lbs *Cranberry*!

*Twinkle*, I'm sorry you are feeling so down. As the others say we all feel like that sometimes (I certainly do). Sometimes I ride it out and just let myself be down, but other times I try and do something about it - it just depends on how bad I feel. We're all here for you :hugs: so feel free to rant!

AFM I weighed myself 'officially' this morning and am 92.5kg (which is roughly equal to 203.75lbs or 14.5st). I know I weighed less last week when I had been sick, but I knew I couldn't count that as I had lost lots of water and had been quite poorly :growlmad:. So overall, 2.5kg in 19 days is not too shabby for my liking and I'm really enjoying working in KG rather than stones/lbs! It works out at approx 131g a day since I started, which is just over 1/4lb - that doesn't seem right?! But overall in 19 days that 5.5lbs - woohoo! Right, time to stop obsessing and have some brekkie! Ticker updated :happydance:
Have a good Monday everyone.
xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Good morning ladies!

*Tarkwa *yay for the 2.5kg, that's great! :happydance:

*lovie *glad you had a good day even with Håkan's ex and all. 

*twinkle *:hugs: We all that have been ttc long term get those days. Feeling rather down myself, as I had a bfn this morning, and though it was expected as af is nearly here and can feel her, it still sucks. Big time. I can't really imagine it ever happening for me and my dh either, so I know what you mean. All I can say that so far at least, it has always gotten better eventually. I think you just have to cry and feel upset and then in the end pick yourself up and try and think about other things. Which I know is easier said than done!

*ebony *zumba is a dancy exercise, where they use a lot of latin rhythms. I think they use other music as well in classes, but on the dvds I have it's mostly latin stuff. You know, salsa, samba, merengue etc. The steps on the dvds at least are pretty easy to learn and simple, and you definitely work up a sweat with zumba! It's fun, and very different to my other dvds, which are more circuit training/kickboxing/traditional aerobic exercise type stuff. 

Like I said earlier, bfn this morning. Though expected, still I hate seeing the blank stick - but I hate my mind starting to have a little hope when af doesn't show immediately after PMS symptoms, so I thought I'd better kill that with the test. Mission accomplished. Think I'm going to put my FF account on hold as soon as af arrives and try and not think about ttc too much the next few months. I'll still come here, as I'm gonna try and focus on losing weight even more than I am now, and you ladies are a big part of that! =)


----------



## Traskey

Good morning girls,

I am feeling happy today, no idea why considering I got a bfn this morning. FF finally put cross hairs on my chart, back 10 days ago when the +ve opk were on the second day. I thought i'd test as my boobs seem big for me and my temp stayed up. I've got some cramps though so I wasn't surprised. I don't usually bother to test. Af will be here by Friday and then it's only 5 more months until all the waiting and hoping will be over and i'll either have what I hope for or can mentally move on.

The sun is shining though and it's a gorgeous day :)

Tarkwa, congratulations on losing 2.5kg :)

Cranberry, congratulations on losing 3lb :)

Look at the weight falling off on this thread! :wohoo:

Lovie, I really hope you get a bfp soon, so that you don't have to go down the ivf route. Thanks for sharing, I know it's hard when dealing with fertility issues. 

Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## Lisa84

Goooood Morning everyone :) xxx

Sorry i have not been on for a couple of days but i have had a busy weekend.

*Emmy* The house look lovely hun. Shame you can't go and view it until next Friday coz i would hate for you to have the same disappointment as the last house xx

*Nikki* Well done on the 3lb lose thats fab xx

*Strawberry* Well done on all the exercise. I think i would be dying after an hour and half. Sorry about the BFN :( booooo xx

*Imogen* Wow thanks hun. How cool would that be to say you designed and made your own wedding rings. It's definately given me food for thought xx

*Tarkwa* It's such a mixture of emotions when someone close to you announces they are pregnant isn't it. On one hand you are sooo happy for them but on the other you are devasted because its another time when it's not you. My SIL has been pregnant twice since we have been TTC. The first pregnancy she lost the baby at 20wks and the second is now a gorgeous 3 month old boy. I'm happy for her but she has 3 kids by 3 different guys the first at 16. She has never done and doesn't intend to do a days work in her life. The most recent baby daddy had just got out of prison for threatening her when she fell pregnant! I look at things like this and think where is the justice!!
Did you take Clomid this cycle? Clomid drys me up and i have zero EWCM while on it. I have tried EPO and grapefruit juice but nothing worked. Suppose what i am trying to say is that no EWCM doesn't always mean you didn't ovulate.
Well done on the 2.5kg lose. Keep at it you are doing so well. 
Glad you now have a journal. Think i'll go check that out later xx

*Cranberry* Have you tried Slimming World? Tis just with you saying that you don't like diets coz you are always hungry (or something like that :/) i think SW would suit you. I eat shed loads of food but still seem to lose weight xx

*Twinkle* Sorry you have had a sucky weekend. We all go through that time but you just have to believe it will happen for you and will be well worth the wait xxx

*Lovie* Sorry you have had a hard time trying to get OH to DTD this cycle. I have had the same experience this cycle and we only DTD twice and the latest was 3 days before i ovulated so i don't hold out much hope.
I have tried everything with OH but nothing seems to work. It frustrates me coz he wouldn't coz we had had a barny and said that he wasn't going to coz he wanted our baby to be made with love and he wouldn't until i apologised (it was my fault) That just made me more mad because it shouldn't take an apology he should just recognise that i only have 2 more months of Clomid left so time is running out!!

AFM - I have had a bit of a shocker of a weekend foodwise. I had a chinese on firday night and then some of OH leftover Pizza on saturday then sunday dinner with all the trimmings yesterday. Not the best :blush: I am going to be super good until Wednesday but i don't hold out much hope. I did use our new gym for the first time on saturday. I dd 25 mins on the treadmill which is alot for me coz treadmills kill me. Think i will have another workout tonight and tomorrow and keep everything crossed :)
I have had a pretty boring weekend and find it sad that the highlight has been my new condenser dryer arriving. I have been washing all weekend and getting very excited that i can now dump the airer and stop putting clothes over the bannister lol I now have fluffy towels :happydance: lol xxxx


----------



## cranberry987

Lisa, men are annoying arent they. I make a habit of telling him all about my cervical mucus and the position of my cervix and hope that itll sink it that thats only 5% of the effort we women use while ttc. He just says I like poking around up there, proof that he rly doesnt understand women hehe.

I always make sure to give him warning when its "time", Ill give him options as to when he would like to do it and basically just make it him time, after all, the rest of the month is me time with all the crazy. I just basically suck it up, and any arguament or anything we have had, any stress Im under, just have to forget about it for an hour, then, once im lying with my arse on a pillow its "You know that thing you said, well... RAWR"

It does take men more mental effort than us to actually BD, we just have to look after things the rest of the time, I can understand why any stress etc would put them off. That being said, why wont they just hop on ><

Im doing SW actually, I find it works for me, I was starving hungry last month, but I think it was the Clomid or something, wasnt dieting then anyway. eating Joes sausages and cold omlette at the moment, mmm


----------



## Lisa84

mmmm Joe's sausages!! I was just thinking i might have sausage and mash for tea :)
I tried the pork, chilli and garlic this time and i'm not very impressed. They taste weird!!
I love the fact i can now have a proper full english instead of horrible quorn sausages! OH always wants my sausages coz he says they look nicer. I like them but they are a bit dry.

Clomid tends to make me lose weight and i don't really have cravings on it either xx


----------



## lovie

hi ladies:flower:

cranberry :happydance::happydance::happydance: well done on the 3 pound loss! 

tarkwa 2.5 kg in 19 days is awsome!! your goal is really close now, :flower::happydance::happydance:

strawberry :hugs: sorry to here you got a bfn this morning hun:cry: I think having a break for temping ect is a really good idea we are all here to support you! I think ttc and trying to loose weight is great as you can focus on the trying to loose weight when ttc all gets too much and vica versa! 

trasky :hugs: im sorry that you got a bfn aswell lovely:cry: but its great news about the cross hairs on FF!! isnt temping kinda nerve racking? i get such a sence of releif when i get those cross haors and i panic if my temp drops or isnt high enough! 

lisa glad to here you have been having fun with your new dryer! there is nothing better than a nice long bath with a warm fluffy towl afterwards! I find baths are really good for stopping my food cravings because you cant eat in the bath, and its a bit or a treat if you get lovely bubble bath and a good book! well done with the treadmill work out! 

it seems to be a common problem with men and them not fully cooperating in ttc! håkan said to me yesterday "now i know we have made up and i am very sorry i let you down, but when you period comes will you promise me you wont be angry with me all over again and blame me for not DTD on friday?" i said ofc i will blame you its all your fault!!!! he has promised to be more responsible and involved from now on so long as i dont get upset with him which seems fair enough. lets just see if he can manage it! 

so i have stoped taking the EPO and agnus catus pills, has any of you taken them before and did you stop taking them at OV? 

hugs to you all, :hugs:xxx


----------



## cranberry987

I took agnus castus throughout my cycle, was under a herbalist and she never mentioned about stopping them. She was a bit bats tho. Dont know about EPO, thinking of starting it as its for better CM isnt it?

I had the garlic and herb Joes sausages just now and they were rly nice. They were basically boiled in a tomato sauce first tho, but then I didnt like the look of the sauce,so took em out and grilled. Made them nice and moist tho! Must see what else I can fail at cooking with hehe


----------



## Lisa84

lol I'm not that adventurous i just stick to the basics :) xx

Lovie i made David feel mega guilty about it the day after. I thanked him and said for the first time since we have been TTC i woke up not feeling guilty that i couldn't give him what he wants because of my stupid body and PCOS and that when AF arrives i will know that i did everything i could and he can have some of the guilt for once. I think that may have worked coz i got a very soppy message later in the day xx


----------



## lovie

awww lisa im glad he sent you some soppy mesages later you deserve it!

cranberry i would definatly advise epo, something has made me have EWCM much more than ever before and i have been taking agnus castus which i think is more about balencing hormones than EWCM and EPO, oh and grapefruit juice, ut i drank that the month before aswell and it didnt seem to do anything... so give EPO a go! :) x


----------



## twinkle1975

Thank you for the support ladies, sorry for being such a whinger!

Tarkwa - well done on your weight loss - I've started weighing myself in kg too as I know I need to be 105kg by August & its easier than measuring in pounds & then trying to convert.

Strawberry & Traskey sorry about the BFNs - you're much braver than I am - I can't stand the punch in the stomach feeling I get when a BFN appears that I haven't tested in months. 

Lisa - you're not the only one to have a shocker of a weekend - I went out on Friday night with the girls for a meal, I had chicken breast with goats cheese & cranberry, I didn't eat the bun it came in but then had a big piece of chocolate fudge cake! Then I had a chinese with Matthew on Saturday - poop!

Lovie - hope Hakan keeps his promises - men are really good at saying they'll be responsible but a bit shaky on keeping up with it!

:hi: Emmy, Cranberry & anyone else I've missed xxx


----------



## cranberry987

I might ask about EPO at my next appt - most ppl online say its fine, but someone said that as Clomid tricks your body into thinking you have low estrogen, and EPO raises your estrogen, theyre fighting against each other. I dunno tho. Def sounds like a good thing to take if youre not on a medicated cycle tho - wish Id read more about suppliments now!


----------



## Lisa84

My Acupuncture lady told me the same thing Cranberry coz i used to take EPO. It never helped me tho :( xx


----------



## EmmyReece

group :hug: 

I'm feeling really baffled today ladies ... this might be tmi, so if you wanna skip this bit then it's totally fine. I went to the loo earlier and when I wiped there was light blood with a couple of teeny tiny clots in. It's really confused me because now I'm thinking when I put down in ff that I was having light bleeding, maybe it was just ovulation spotting as it's been 14 days since it started. There doesn't seem to have been anymore clots, but there is still a light flow :dohh: But then my temp this morning instead of going down like it's meant to for af, mine went up by 0.01 lol :wacko:

Sorry for my icky tmi waffle :blush:

Sending an extra big :hugs: your way *twinkle*, how are you feeling today hun?

*Strawberry *and *Traskey*, sorry you had bfns this morning :( I really hope it's just a case of testing too early :hugs:

How's everyone else doing? :hi:


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Thanks ladies. :flower:

*twinkle *I only test when I start feeling hope creep in, because if I start hoping, af arriving is much worse than first getting a bfn and then af. :shrug: I didn't test for several cycles, as I hated all the bfns I got on all the cycles I was on progesterone - had to test, and only then quit the progesterone. 

I did EPO from af to ovulation, or rather not even that much, just several days before ovulation. Agnus castus took all cycle. Neither seemed to do much for me. Think next cycle will be just a multivitamin and fish oil, gonna quit the Chinese herbs too. Hope I'll still get plenty of ewcm.


----------



## Tarkwa

Hi ladies

*Lisa*, I like your style!!! Making him feel guilty for not bonking you - clever girl!!! I also find it hard to get my DH to :sex: me - WHY?!?!?!!? Are't men supposed to love sex? I know he's passed his peak (late teens), and I'm at mine now (early 30s) but surely I can't be that much of a turn off? The last time we BD'd was the night he got back from uni. We were then due to bonk again on the Monday night but he was poorly and that was the end of that. Your SIL sounds like Ulrika Johnnson - she's known as 4x4 by the locals where she lives (my old boss lived in the same town) as she has 4 diff kids by 4 diff men! Eugh! This cycle was clomid free which is what is upsetting me - no EWCM must mean I haven't O'd.

*Cranberry*, thanks for the advice about EPO and clomid. I was thinking about getting some but don't want to be doing anything that could possibly work against the clomid. I have bought some grapefruit juice though, but probably all a but too late in my cycle.

*Twinkle*, yeah kg is much easier as that's what the doctors use so there's no confusion.

*Strawberry, Traskey*, I'm sorry there were no lines on your tests today. I know what you mean about putting temping on hold. That's why I stopped and I do feel better for it. Just bonkies EOD for me (until one of us can't take it any more!). Traskey, I see your weight loss ticker is in kg now :happydance: (sory if it has been for ages, I've only just noticed!).

*Emmy*, being CD14 and spotting could well mean that you are O'ing! I really hope so hun, as you have shitty long cycles like I had. Hopefully this means a nice perfect 28 day cycle this month - FX'd for you chick. GO CATCH THAT EGGY!

Well, I haven't been gymming or swimming this afternoon - I just didn't feel like it. I do however feel like making some cupcakes which is BAD!!! I weighed myself again this morning (after a visit to the loo :blush:) and I was 92.2kg. sticking with 92.5kg though as I can't be bothered to change my ticker again!

I've been getting a few strange 'feelings' around my left ovary area. Now, I'm either O'ing seriously late this cycle or having another weird period (like last time - I'm sure my body did the same then). There is a part of me that thinks I could be implanting (I think this EVERY cycle and am soooooo wrong each time) but I think that's unlikely. Had BD'ing EOD helped this cycle? TMI ALERT Did I confuse EWCM for spunky discharge?!?! Oh well, let's see how long before I give in and test if AF doesn't get here first!
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: if you do test Tarkwa I really hope it results in a bfp for you 

sounds like your weight is going in the right direction :happydance:

I've got weigh in tomorrow afternoon and am really dreading it. my focus has completely gone so I'm going to try and get back on track tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Tarkwa

Thanks hun, How has the exercise for life thing been going Emmy? I've noticed you've not been on here much not sure if because your mac is still broken or whether you've been working out! GL for WI tomorrow.
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

it's just been manic crazy, searching for a house, family over, making sure mum is ok ... I was meant to go to exercise for life today but was awake half the night with tummy cramps so had to cancel it, but I think I might go for a swim tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

I hope you don't think i've been ignoring you all during the day. Guess who left the laptop on with the page open when she went to work!

Tarkwa, I changed my ticker to kg as the hospital works in those and it's just easier that way. I don't know why I attempted to poas, our chances are so small without the ICSI but that's what hope does for you. That and that evil pain that was far too late for oving. I wonder if your cycle is heading for a bfp?

I loved the psych Lisa, on how to get OH to dtd! Must remember that in future. 

Emmy, i'm sorry that the diet hasn't been going so well lately. It's probably all the stress you've been under. Hope you have a better time this week. We haven't been to the gym either for the last week as DH has been off work for a week with really bad gout. He couldn't walk bless him. I must get back there soon but i've got a really busy week and tonnes of work to do. 

Lovie, epo is only to be taken up to oving and then stop.


----------



## Tarkwa

Traskey said:


> I hope you don't think i've been ignoring you all during the day. Guess who left the laptop on with the page open when she went to work!

I do that all the time!!!! :dohh: I think the laptop shuts down after a while though (or dies of a dead battery!).
xxx


----------



## Amandajvv

Hello Ladies! I am sorry I can't get on here often enough to keep up with you.  Haven't had a chance to read back much but wanted to say sorry to the ladies who got a bfn! Well done on all the weight losses and hugs for everyone.

Looks like upping my exercise finally did the trick and I lost 5lbs this week! Considering in last 3 months I have been eating so well and saintly and nothing was budging - I have renewed hope again! I haven't started metformin yet as I need to have my gtt done but hopefully with the combination of good eating, exercise and the meds will help even more. Thanks for keeping me focused!

xxx


----------



## Lisa84

:happydance: yey fir the 5lbs Amanda thats fab! I think it does the body good to mix it up a little xx

Well ive just taken my pooch for a walk for 45 mins then done 30mins on the treadmill and 10mins on the rowing machine so thats me done for the evening. I fully intend on doin fook all and have already got my PJs on :) Arrr bliss xxx


----------



## Traskey

Amanda, well done on the 5lb loss! That's brilliant. Yay for the exercise doing the trick and shifting those pounds. 

Well done on all the exercise Lisa. You deserve a rest after all that. I've got to go tidy the kitchen and then plan tomorrow's work. I wasn't so hungry today so maybe drinking the water has helped.


----------



## Lisa84

It always helps me drinkin water but just makes me pee to much. I seem to spend more time in the loo at work than at my desk lol xx


----------



## Traskey

Oh tell me about it! At one point I wanted to go every 20-30 minutes. It was ridiculous. I should have the most radiant complextion and purified kidneys at this rate. 

I can't stand the taste of water either unless i'm with the Bedouin, in the middle of the desert and it's 30+ degrees!


----------



## cranberry987

Evening all, well done on the losses :)

Just had my first WI at new group, they were very quiet ppl, but the time suits for now. Husband was supposed to heat up the SW lasagne I cooked for when I get home. Oven wasnt even on, so Im starving hungry and been talking about food for the last hour.... 

Have a good evening

x


----------



## Lisa84

Ooo hope u have a good first week hunny. I tend to save my syns for a blow out once a week. It work better for me than havin bits everyday. 

Have u done the extra easy before? xx


----------



## Tarkwa

Whoopsy! I just made coconut and lime cupcakes again! Not as nice as the ones on Sat, but definitely more moist. I only made 6 so have had 3 of them (DH the other 3). Now feel sick - didn't like the pie and chips for dinner. Far too much pastry on the pie (and I love my pastry) and the chips were chunky (I prefer them skinny) - very average considering it was Tesco Finest. Humph! Looking forward to OBEM now (if I manage to drag myself off my laptop!).
I MUST GO TO THE GYM TOMORROW!!!! All you ladies talking about exercise is making me feel super guilty for not going earlier :blush:!
xxx


----------



## cranberry987

I tried EE when I did SW last year, but the couple of times I tried it I either STS or gained 1, I think I dont rly eat enough veg with meals, and I would snack on Joes sausages during the day - should have been Super Free I think, I got a bit confused between Free and SFree :/

and oo OBEM tonight, wicked. Should be good for a laugh :)


----------



## zowiey

Hello ladies!

Well you are all an active bunch! I tidyed my house, does that count?!

Well I had a BAD day on the diet yesterday, I had a burger king meal, and when I got home and checked it out, the burger alone was 27 syns :shock: and I had small chips at 7 1/2 syns, so I'm really not holding out for a weightloss this week, and its my first week. 

Oh well, Ive pretty much accepted that the consultant will send us away for another 3 months becuse I won't be below 30. blah blah blah!

So anyway, I have a real bad choccie craving, and super low, slimming friendly suggestions??

Oh and tarkwa the cupcakes sound lush!

xxx


----------



## Traskey

cranberry987 said:


> Evening all, well done on the losses :)
> 
> Just had my first WI at new group, they were very quiet ppl, but the time suits for now. Husband was supposed to heat up the SW lasagne I cooked for when I get home. Oven wasnt even on, so Im starving hungry and been talking about food for the last hour....
> 
> Have a good evening
> 
> x

Oh no, poor you. I hate getting to the stage where i'm absolutely starving because then I raid the refrigerator for cheese and bread.



Tarkwa said:


> Whoopsy! I just made coconut and lime cupcakes again! Not as nice as the ones on Sat, but definitely more moist. I only made 6 so have had 3 of them (DH the other 3). Now feel sick - didn't like the pie and chips for dinner. Far too much pastry on the pie (and I love my pastry) and the chips were chunky (I prefer them skinny) - very average considering it was Tesco Finest. Humph! Looking forward to OBEM now (if I manage to drag myself off my laptop!).
> I MUST GO TO THE GYM TOMORROW!!!! All you ladies talking about exercise is making me feel super guilty for not going earlier :blush:!
> xxx

Mmmmmmmmmmmm, they sound delicious! Isn't OBEM tonight the one with the larger lady? That should be interesting to watch. 



zowiey said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Well you are all an active bunch! I tidyed my house, does that count?!
> 
> Well I had a BAD day on the diet yesterday, I had a burger king meal, and when I got home and checked it out, the burger alone was 27 syns :shock: and I had small chips at 7 1/2 syns, so I'm really not holding out for a weightloss this week, and its my first week.
> 
> Oh well, Ive pretty much accepted that the consultant will send us away for another 3 months becuse I won't be below 30. blah blah blah!
> 
> So anyway, I have a real bad choccie craving, and super low, slimming friendly suggestions??
> 
> Oh and tarkwa the cupcakes sound lush!
> 
> xxx

Sorry you had such a bad day on the diet yesterday. Today is a new day and I imagine you've been good to make up for it. Hopefully, the consultant will see how far you've conme and at least start the ball rolling on the next stage.

On WW a curly wurly was the lowest choc fix. Don't know what it is on SW though.


----------



## cranberry987

mm skinny cow icecream? Frozen muller light - the orange and choc one is lush frozen, hot chocolate?


----------



## Tarkwa

Ooh, for those who want to watch OBEM, the one tonight features an overweight lady (who is 35) at risk of complications.
xxx


----------



## zowiey

Aaah, I have a skinny cow lolly on the freezer! Thanks cranberry! Also I'm reading the stfu fertiles blog, I love it! xx

Traskey, I think I'm going to pick up a curly wurly tomorrow, yummy! I like to freeze them so they last longer! xxxx


----------



## cranberry987

I just had slimming world pancakes, they were totally lush! Probably ok for most diets tbh

All you need is: 
1 Egg per pancake
2-3 Teaspoons sweetener (depending on own taste)
3-4 Drops of vanilla essence

First seperate the white from the yolk and put into separate bowls, Whisk the egg white until fluffy and add the sweetener, In the other bowl add the vanilla essence then fold the yolk into the egg white
Heat a frying pan with frylight, add the mix and spread as you would a normal pancake after a few mins flip over (But do be careful they are much more delicate than a regular pancake) And then Hey presto scrummy syn free pancakes 

Had them with candarel and lemon juice, mmm. New favourite I think.


----------



## lovie

good evening ladies :flower:

emmy your spotting sounds hopefull for OV, i have read that you can get OV bleeding, I hope it is and you can go and catch the eggy!!

zowie frozen curly wirlies sound great! I had a white choc toblerone on sunday and it was probably about 300 calories :blush: naughty me!!

tarkwa your cup cakes sound magical! you are such a lovely wife!

cranberry i hope you got your dinner i hate it when im starving hungry.. i get compleatly irrational!

hello to everone else:flower: :flower: 

AFM i had a lovely time with the child i tutor, her little brother is so so so adorable!! i am so envious that you all get to watch OBEM! I want to watch it too!! 

I got lots more EWCM today which is very odd as i should be 3dpo.. has anyone got any advice on this?

xxxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Hmmmm, they sound WEIRD?!?!?! Where's the flour? It sounds like meringue (which I love!). Not sure if I am brave enough to try them though.
xxx


----------



## cranberry987

They are weird, but honestly, they work. Give em a try. They smell slightly eggy but dont taste it at all and with lemon on are just lush.


----------



## Amandajvv

cranberry987 said:


> They are weird, but honestly, they work. Give em a try. They smell slightly eggy but dont taste it at all and with lemon on are just lush.

Sound like a sweet thin omelette! Thanks for recipe will give it a try!


----------



## Tarkwa

OMG, the partners of those women on OBEM were AWFUL! The older lady's partner refused to go into theatre with her. She only went in because of her size in case of complications, but she gave birth vaginally so he missed out :dohh:. And the young girl's (18) partner who was 33 was the biggest kid ever. He was a drug addict going on about getting his methodone (sp?) and just being so immature (not the ideal role model for a father!). The girl was so much more mature in comparison, but I'll give him some credit because he was there in theatre with her for the c-section and looking after her (she was in labour for FOUR days!!!).
xxx


----------



## lovie

oh my gosh tarkwa those men sound awfull! how could you not want to see a birth? it would be the mast amazing this ever! 

I had a baby dream last night!!! i drempt that i had a new born baby and it was the most lovely baby i had ever seen! it was a little mixed race baby (it is very unlikely that mine and håkans baby would look remotely mixed race!) it just felt so lovely to cuddle it!i want to go back to sleep again so i can dream about the baby again!

i hope you all have a lovely day! xxx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Aww that sound like a lovely dream lovie - whenever I dream about babies it's always a nightmare, last week I dreamt my sister was adopting a baby, but the babies mum died during the birth so my sister gave it back. 

a few months ago I dreamt I had sextuplets but I kept forgetting to feed them and they all died and turned into ragdolls. Super weird!! 

So it was WI day for me today and I STS. I'm gutted!! This isthe first time I haven't lost at all - I really reallywant to stay ontarget so I'll have to try to lose three pound next two weeks to cash up. 

Hope everyone has a lovely day xx


----------



## cranberry987

That man was unbelievable. He said he wouldn't go in as they were going to slice and dice her. As if she's not worried enough. He made the whole thing about him. Little weed of a man. 

That woman did inspire me to lose weight tho if only in a purely vain way. I rly want a nice round bump rather than a massive flabby bulge. You couldn't even tell she was pregnant.

Clomid seems to giving more side effects this cycle. Oscilating between weeping and raging at the world and boiling hot flushes. Joy.


----------



## Tarkwa

cranberry987 said:


> That man was unbelievable. He said he wouldn't go in as they were going to slice and dice her. As if she's not worried enough. He made the whole thing about him. Little weed of a man.
> 
> That woman did inspire me to lose weight tho if only in a purely vain way. I rly want a nice round bump rather than a massive flabby bulge. You couldn't even tell she was pregnant.
> 
> Clomid seems to giving more side effects this cycle. Oscilating between weeping and raging at the world and boiling hot flushes. Joy.

Couldn't agree more with everything you've said Cranberry :thumbup:. I thought exactly the same about her lack of bump actually. There was no way you would look at her and say she was PG. And he partner saying 'slice and dice' made me fume! :grr:

Exactly the same side effects on clomid too - oh how I wish I had them again :dohh:. Come on AF SHOW YOUR UGLY FACE!!!
xxx


----------



## Lisa84

I don't get any side effects on Clomid. Maybe the occasional hot flush and mild headache but thats it.

I felt rotten last night ladies like really sick. I was making David's tea and gagging :shrug: I even felt that sick that i didn't have any tea. I actually skipped a meal lol
Feeling better today tho :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

glad you're feeling better Lisa :thumbup:

weigh in for me today at the dr's ... I've just tried to weigh myself and the scales kept showing 126.1 kg, which is over 40 kg lost ... and now they won't switch on, so I think they're broken :grr: can't even afford to buy a new pair now as all spare money is going into the house fund :dohh:


----------



## Tarkwa

Emmy, hun, are they your new scales from Argos? If so then take them back (as they are faulty you do not require a receipt by law - Sale of Goods Act 1979 to be specific...). You are legally entitled to your money back, or an exchange. Having a receipt helps to prove how much you paid and when so will make life easier if you can find it.
GL at the WI - hopefully the scales there will also say you lost 40stone!!!!
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

But it was over 4 weeks ago when I got them ... will have to get Chris to dig out the receipt. :dohh:

I'm thinking of cancelling the exercise for life scheme. When I went for my gym induction, the treadmill kept sticking and the lady said it was because of my weight, and that she doesn't recommend that I use the normal exercise bikes and just stick to the ones with a back rest :wacko: I just get the feeling that if I go I'm going to end up getting so fed up of it and feeling really depressed about it all. So I've looked up the weight limit for the treadmills in the uni gym and the max user weight is 220 kg :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa84

Aw hun you were so looking forward to starting that as well. Is there other equiptment you could use? xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Just the bike with the back rest and only a couple of things in the weights room ... tbh it looks like the gym equipment at the uni is much, much better quality, plus I can tailor the workout to suit me, not spend an hour following instructions ... plus the added bonus of having a friend with me at the uni and being able to listen to *my *music :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa84

Yh sounds like a much better environment to work out in. It's nice to have a friend to go with too coz you have someone else to motivate you as well.

I'm loving my gym at home but i used to hate going to the gym because i felt to self conscious xx


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah I'm feeling a bit self conscious ... we're going for the first time tonight after 8.00 because it's quieter then as the gym closes at 09.30 ... I'm really nervous :dohh:


----------



## Lisa84

I'm sure you will be fine hun. Just find your feet with the first sesh and get a feel for the equipment and the ones you enjoy using. I prefer the cross trainer to the treadmill because my wobbly bits don't wobble as much lol xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm scared of breaking something because of my weight :blush:


----------



## Lisa84

Proper gym equipment is designed to hold alot of weight hun so i'm sure you will be fine. Even if you only manage to do 10 mins it's 10 mins more than you were doing before hun and your stamina and strength will get better the more you go xx


----------



## ebony2010

I keep getting behind on this thread! :dohh:

From what I can remember....

*Emmy* Good luck with the gym. I'd stick to the uni one as the other one sounds crap. All the equipment should hold a lot more than your weight. There are plenty of much larger people that must start at a gym st some point. :dohh: Plus you'll get bored with limited equipment to use. :nope:

*Traskey* when does the LL start? I'd be same hoping for a bfp so you don't have to start the diet. I can't even get back on line. :dohh:

*Tarkwa* My DH wouldn't go into the theatre with me if I had to go in. He really fears hospitals and needles and would be hopeless. We've discussed it and my Mum is going to be my birthing partner. :thumbup: I think that bloke on OBEM sounds a right dick talking like that! Grrr...

sorry if I've missed anyone else... I had so much to catch up on! :dohh: x


----------



## twinkle1975

cranberry987 said:


> mm skinny cow icecream? *Frozen muller light - the orange and choc one is lush frozen*, hot chocolate?

Oh my - I have never thought of freezing muller light - do you have to put it in another container or can you freeze it in the pot?


----------



## Traskey

Good afternoon ladies,

Hope you are all well. I've had the most manic day and have just sat down for the first time in about 8 hours. Shattered. Temp has dropped and feel crampy so I am sure af is on her way. I don't know why I even attempt to get hopeful anymore, I need my head examining!

I have been very good so far this week on the diet but bad on the exercise. I haven't made it to the gym as i've been bogged down with work, finished at midnight last night and more to do today. 

Lovie ~ what a lovely dream. Hope it comes true for you, but with Hakan this time!
Emmy ~ sounds like a plan with the uni gym. Hope you enjoy it, sounds good to me.
Lisa ~ sorry that you sts. Hope you have a better week this week.
Tarkwa~ hope af gets going soon so you can start your Clomid.
Ebony ~ hope you are having a good day.

Hugs to all x


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: don't feel bad about not getting to the gym hun ... I'm sure if you work extra hard next time you go :thumbup:

I've been for weigh in and my weight seems to be slowly creeping up, so I need to start making some changes with my diet and exercise, and as today is my first time at the gym properly it seems as good a time as any to get focused again.

I'm feeling quite crampy this afternoon, had some more blood earlier (it seems to come through when the stretchy cm does :wacko: ), I've done an opk and the line seems stronger, ever so slightly more defined ... trying not to get too excited though

:hug: to everyone


----------



## Tarkwa

EmmyReece said:


> But it was over 4 weeks ago when I got them ... will have to get Chris to dig out the receipt. :dohh:
> 
> I'm thinking of cancelling the exercise for life scheme. When I went for my gym induction, the treadmill kept sticking and the lady said it was because of my weight, and that she doesn't recommend that I use the normal exercise bikes and just stick to the ones with a back rest :wacko: I just get the feeling that if I go I'm going to end up getting so fed up of it and feeling really depressed about it all. So I've looked up the weight limit for the treadmills in the uni gym and the max user weight is 220 kg :thumbup:

It doens't matter how long you've had them (actually, for something like scales anything from 3 months to maybe even 3 years could be considered a reasonable amount of time for a product like that not to break). Trust me (though you may need to explain it to the people at Argos if they don't understand) - Direct.gov.uk info and the actual Sale of Goods Act 1979.

And regarding Exercise for Life - I can't believe the woman said that to you. As Lisa says the machines are (or should be!) commercial and designed to take all shapes and sizes. The reason it was probably sticking is because it's a crappy machine, rather than your weight chick. I don't want you to not do it though, but if you feel the uni gym will be better for you then you have to go regularly. Use the WIs with the nurse to check your progress and you will see it if you work hard. Maybe you can try a week of doing it like they do on Biggest Loser. It will be REALLY tough, but you've seen the results they get - 10lbs here and 14lbs there! I can tell that your motivation has been seriously affected by that insensitive woman's comment - but don't let her get to you. She's probably a lonely old moo who doesn't have a life! 
xxx


----------



## cranberry987

With the muller lite, you can freeze it in the pot, but shake it after a couple of hours or you get ice crystals. They are lush tho, taste like sorbet, but just rock hard. Takes me all evening to eat one


----------



## ttc6yrs

hi everyone i am very new to this i dont know if it will be read or even where to look for your reply,

Feeling abit low and noticed all the support ppl give on this sight ttc 6years unexplained infertility first cycle ivf currently in the tww, im with liverpool womans and i had 38 folicles 12 eggs retrieved 4 fertilized 2 10 cell and 2 8 cell had the better 10cell transfered but got a call today to say the other 3 never made it to freeze, the said my remaining 10 cell made it to blast but had no inner cells, So im thinking the one inside me has failed too?

any stories of similar situations please, thanks and babydust to all


----------



## Tarkwa

ebony2010 said:


> *Tarkwa* My DH wouldn't go into the theatre with me if I had to go in. He really fears hospitals and needles and would be hopeless. We've discussed it and my Mum is going to be my birthing partner. :thumbup: I think that bloke on OBEM sounds a right dick talking like that! Grrr...
> 
> x

I didn't mean to offend you Ebony chick! :dohh: I'm sure your man is nothing like the idiot on OBEM last night. He was clearly fine in a hospital but probably thought giving birth would be to 'icky' for him. Like Cranberry said, he was a weed of a man who made it all about himself saying things like "I'm so nervous" and "you don't have to go through what I'm going through" to his partner!!! I'm sure your man would if he could - this man could and chose not to - that's what made him a loser IMO. 
xxx


----------



## ttc6yrs

hi everyone i am very new to this i dont know if it will be read or even where to look for your reply,

Feeling abit low and noticed all the support ppl give on this sight ttc 6years unexplained infertility first cycle ivf currently in the tww, im with liverpool womans and i had 38 folicles 12 eggs retrieved 4 fertilized 2 10 cell and 2 8 cell had the better 10cell transfered but got a call today to say the other 3 never made it to freeze, the said my remaining 10 cell made it to blast but had no inner cells, So im thinking the one inside me has failed too?

any stories of similar situations please, thanks and babydust to all :happydance:


----------



## Tarkwa

ttc6yrs said:


> hi everyone i am very new to this i dont know if it will be read or even where to look for your reply,
> 
> Feeling abit low and noticed all the support ppl give on this sight ttc 6years unexplained infertility first cycle ivf currently in the tww, im with liverpool womans and i had 38 folicles 12 eggs retrieved 4 fertilized 2 10 cell and 2 8 cell had the better 10cell transfered but got a call today to say the other 3 never made it to freeze, the said my remaining 10 cell made it to blast but had no inner cells, So im thinking the one inside me has failed too?
> 
> any stories of similar situations please, thanks and babydust to all

Hiya ttc6yrs! :wave: You're very welcome on here hun, but you will find we tend to talk about weight a lot as we are trying to lose weight to conceive! There are some of us looking at IVF (me included, but not there yet as BMI is too high) however, you might find some more answers on the Assisted Conception area (everyone on there will have been trying 1yr plus and will be in a similar boat to you). Click on this link: https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/. 

I've looked at your other posts and there is a super quick way of seeing who has updated a thread you have posted in: click on *User CP* (CP=control Panel) in the top left corner. There is a way to get an e-mail notification too - if you need to know just shout and I can take you through it on the other post. :hugs:
xxx


----------



## ttc6yrs

ah thanks hunnee xx


----------



## cranberry987

Theres also a TWW section you can post in, not that much use tbh, usually just a space to put all your mental 'is this a SIGN??!!!' posts hehe :)

GL with this month tho, hope it all works out.


----------



## Tarkwa

Yeah, GL hun - lots of :dust:. I find the TWW full of 'youngsters' and those who have been TTC for all of 2 mins, which is fine, but not really comforting to me who feels old and has been trying a lot longer! 

I think we/someone should create a LTTTC 2WW thread! In fact, I might try and start one now!
xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Tarkwa said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> *Tarkwa* My DH wouldn't go into the theatre with me if I had to go in. He really fears hospitals and needles and would be hopeless. We've discussed it and my Mum is going to be my birthing partner. :thumbup: I think that bloke on OBEM sounds a right dick talking like that! Grrr...
> 
> x
> 
> I didn't mean to offend you Ebony chick! :dohh: I'm sure your man is nothing like the idiot on OBEM last night. He was clearly fine in a hospital but probably thought giving birth would be to 'icky' for him. Like Cranberry said, he was a weed of a man who made it all about himself saying things like "I'm so nervous" and "you don't have to go through what I'm going through" to his partner!!! I'm sure your man would if he could - this man could and chose not to - that's what made him a loser IMO.
> xxxClick to expand...

Oh Tarkwa :hugs: I wasn't offended at all.. I promise. :kiss: x


----------



## ebony2010

Tarkwa said:


> Yeah, GL hun - lots of :dust:. I find the TWW full of 'youngsters' and those who have been TTC for all of 2 mins, which is fine, but not really comforting to me who feels old and has been trying a lot longer!
> 
> I think we/someone should create a LTTTC 2WW thread! In fact, I might try and start one now!
> xxx

Maybe you could ask the admin if they would create a place for it??? x


----------



## cranberry987

Tarkwa said:


> Yeah, GL hun - lots of :dust:. I find the TWW full of 'youngsters' and those who have been TTC for all of 2 mins, which is fine, but not really comforting to me who feels old and has been trying a lot longer!
> 
> I think we/someone should create a LTTTC 2WW thread! In fact, I might try and start one now!
> xxx

Ooh good idea. Altho it'll probably be full of the same "my boobs hurt" posts


----------



## Tarkwa

Ooooh no, I'm too scared now. The official 2WW one isn't under regular TTC section, it's a whole area in itself. I think it just happens to be full of girls/ladies who haven't been trying as long as us. If lots of ladies want it then I will start a new thread in LTTTC section.
xxx


----------



## ttc6yrs

Tarkwa said:


> Yeah, GL hun - lots of :dust:. I find the TWW full of 'youngsters' and those who have been TTC for all of 2 mins, which is fine, but not really comforting to me who feels old and has been trying a lot longer!
> 
> I think we/someone should create a LTTTC 2WW thread! In fact, I might try and start one now!
> xxx

sounds like a plan x


----------



## cranberry987

Do it! It's a great idea


----------



## Lisa84

I think when u have been tryin as long as us u soon realise that all those symptoms we get in the 2ww are just a cruel way for our bodies to trick us xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:haha: my boobs always hurt!! (not that I've ever thought it meant anything lol) 

To be honest I've never been in the tww part really, it's all oooh is this a sign - everything is a sign of pregnancy if it ends in a bfp. If not all those things are a sign of af coming. 

If I spend too much time looking at "symptoms" I start convincing myself I have some! :dohh:


----------



## twinkle1975

Lisa84 said:


> I think when u have been tryin as long as us u soon realise that all those symptoms we get in the 2ww are just a cruel way for our bodies to trick us xx

Yeah I agree with that!! 

Cranberry thanks for the muller instructions - I shall pop one in the freezer now!!


----------



## Tarkwa

Well, I've just created a new thread - not sure if it will 'take' though given what you've said above (which I totally understand and agree with) but I hope some ladies might like it! 

*Two Week Wait for LTTTC'ers!*

xxx


----------



## cranberry987

I dunno, I mean I was ttc over a year before I ovulated, and once I did I was like OMG why do my boobs hurt, why am i moody, why have I mysteriously gained 4 lbs - Its a sign!! It was just PMS but Id never had it before so had no idea what it meant. 

A LTTTC TWW (MOAR acronyms!!) would be good tho, maybe can talk about how to get your mind off things or something? Not much else practical you can do once youre in the TWW so just a case of passing the time.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I think it's a great idea - I think it's that we don't pay so much attention to our bodies before we start ttc so we don't know if mid cycle pains or sore boobs or being moody are normal because we never paid any attention before. And then once we start ttc for a while we think all these things are new and unusual, but then after a while ( for some of us a looong while!) we start to understand when things really are out of the ordinary for us, does that make sense? 

I'm on cd 24 today and still waiting to ov - so if I err make it to the tww I'll definately be over there :)


----------



## ebony2010

I think my boobs hurt every month because I poke them soooo much to see if they hurt! :wacko: :rofl: x


----------



## Lil_Pixie

ebony2010 said:


> I think my boobs hurt every month because I poke them soooo much to see if they hurt! :wacko: :rofl: x


LMAO i always do that!


----------



## StrawberryTTC

LOL *ebony*!

I get sore boobs as a PMS symptom, haven't seen them yet but af is still coming (red-tinged cm still - I wish she'd just get here!) - so even for us "long timers" af symptoms can change. How annoying is that! Oh and I always get sore nipples right after ovulation. Weird, huh?

Did 50 mins of a kickboxing dvd today, felt great but surprisingly easy. Didn't have me panting like many of my other dvds. Guess I'm getting fitter, huh? Almost feell ike I should be doing another workout!


----------



## ebony2010

Well for the 1st 6 months I had no sore boobs, then had them before AF, now through ov to AF. :dohh:

Its exciting at first but when we're long termers and I read the posts and see people getting so excited over a symptom I don't have the heart to say "yep been there done that and got the bfn t-shirt" :dohh: x


----------



## twinkle1975

I got measured this morning & have lost 17.5 inches altogether!!! Quite pleased with that - just wish it counted towards anything TTC wise!


----------



## Lisa84

Wow well dont twinkle. I dont measure myself but i might start xx

i remember my first month of Clomid. Havin PCOS i dont ovulate naturally so my first month of Clomid i was convinced i was pg coz my breasticle were on fire and my nipples could have cut ice lol xx


----------



## ebony2010

twinkle1975 said:


> I got measured this morning & have lost 17.5 inches altogether!!! Quite pleased with that - just wish it counted towards anything TTC wise!

Congratulations! That is amazing! :happydance: x


----------



## Lisa84

Great idea for a thread Tarkwa. As i am in my 2ww i will pop in for a visit xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Ok I know exactly how much I deserve this on the back of the above conversation. . .

I'm on cd 21 (I just checked my diary, I think I said 24 before) I didn't think I had ovulated yet because I don't have sore boobies ( I usually do from ov to af) but I did notice ewcm on days 11 and 18. 

I've just been to the loo and there was a little spotting (really smal amt) 

Has anyone ever had this? I've never ever had spotting before, surely it's too soon for af?


----------



## lovie

twinkle that is great inches lost! i bet you feel great in yourself? 

emmy im sorry the gym lady demotivated you about the excersise for life scheam, its such a shame because the aqua stuff sounded really interesting and it would be great to have workout buddies, I hope you enjoy the uni gym, i suppose if you are paying you can kinda see it like well i have to go so many times a week to make the payment worthwhile! 

trasky dont work too hard lovely!

strawberry its great news that your workout video is getting easier!

its so very anoying that 2ww symptoms and AF symptoms are EXACTLY the same:growlmad::growlmad: i can imagine mother nature doing it as a trink.. "i know what would be funny! lets make the symptoms exactly the same and then look on from abouve and laugh at them going crazy every month!!" i dont pay all that much attention to symptooms, either i am convinced i am pregnant from CD1 or i know i wont get pregnant that month, compleatly irrational.. this month is an "i know im pregnant month" i must buy some tissues for when AF comes!

afm håkan baught me flowers today it was really sweet of him as there is no reason.. i thaught oh god is it our aniversary or something but its not so thats ok :) he made me dinner aswell very unhealthy bolagnaise but he did make me a salad aswell which was sweet, i have done so badly again this week! i think i need a structured diet im thinking about ww online, but im not sure i think counting points might make me crazy! 

hello to everyone else, i hope you are having a lovely evening! xx


----------



## cranberry987

Ov bleeding maybe? Don't worry about the above I'm sure were just joking :) obsess away!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Hahaha I suppose it proves the point - after three years ttc my body still has the capacity to confuse me!!


----------



## Lisa84

Ooo lucky u lovie. I think David has bought me flowers a whole 3 times in 4 years lol

Well im at football and have just had a meat and tatty pie. I know its bad but its a football ritual that cannot be broken lol xx


----------



## lovie

enjoy the football lisa! :)

i hope youor body stops confusing you lil pixie :)

x


----------



## lovie

enjoy the football lisa! :)

i hope youor body stops confusing you lil pixie :)

x


----------



## EmmyReece

just got back from the gym and I'm all hot and sweaty, I only managed 20 mins on the treadmill, averaging between 4 and 5 km an hour speed wise, and burnt 68 calories :dohh:

but I have to say Im glad Ive been, even though I think I'll be aching tomorrow now :blush:


----------



## cranberry987

Like others have said, 20 mins is more than none and you'll build it up :)

Good work for managing that long, I get sooo bored even with iPhone and tv.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I agree Emmy 20 mins is a fantastic starting point (and I'm sure if you worked up a sweat you will have burned more calories that that) I'm like you cranberry - I find it so boring! I even tried reading a book while I was on my exercise bike but it just made me all dizzy!! 

The spotting has stopped now so I can't imagine what that was. I've just weighed myself
And I've gained a pound since yesterday!! (my WI day is Tuesday but I just couldn't resist - I've been super good!! I think my body is just determined to depress me :growlmad: 

Hope everyone has a lovely day :flower:


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Good morning ladies!

*twinkle *that amount of inches is amazing, well done!:happydance: I know what you mean though, wish they'd take that into consideration when ttc - but nope, only look at your bmi. 

*Emmy *sorry that the exercise for life thing turned out like that, I agree with the others that gyms should have proper equipment for people of all sizes, so perhaps you're better off with your uni gym. 20 minutes on the treadmill for a start is great! :happydance: Did you have a heart rate monitor that measured the calories, or was it on the treadmill? And if so, did you enter your own data (weight, age) into it? If not, then it doesn't take your body weight into account and the 68 calories is more than likely way off. Skinnier people don't spend as many calories moving their body around as we larger ladies do!

Af is finally officially here. Feel relieved more than anything really, as it was getting very frustrating that I knew she was coming but she was refusing to properly arrive. Of course not happy to be staring at cd1 in the face, when I definitely don't want to... Bring on cycle 15! *sigh*

Oh and had some weird news regarding my job and whether I'll still have one after November, that I really don't know what to feel. More in my journal if anyone's interested.


----------



## EmmyReece

ooohhh *Strawberry*, I never thought of that ... I kept using the pulse monitor on the handles which showed I was flickering between 161 and 171 bpm, but completely forgot about entering my own data about my height and weight :dohh:

I have to say at the end of the 20 minutes I was very sweaty, but quite shocked at how soon it took my breathing and heart to slow down again.

Day 1 of attempting to be back on track and I feel a bit ugh, mum's being bitchy about stuff, but I'm going to try and keep focused food wise ... just having my lemon and water, then going to have an apple and then a slice of toast with some beans :thumbup:

I read your journal *strawberry *:hugs: keeping everything crossed for you. How is the old :witch: treating you this time?


----------



## Amandajvv

Morning ladies!
*Traskey *- hope you have a better day today!
*Cranberry *- yummy mullerlight idea. When I have excess I have always freezed them and given them to my dog rather than letting them go off and past their bb date. Now I'll just have them myself!!
*Twinkle *- congrats on the inches lost!! Wow is very impressive!
*Emmy *- like everyone said some exercise better than nothing. Tend to find if you get over that hurdle, even 10mins can motivate me enough to do it again the next day!
Strawberry - sorry AF got you :-(

Hugs for anyone I missed out.

Well I'm still doing well on the exercise front. 
Monday I did my walk to work and back again (25minutes briskly each way)
Yesterday I did that walk again there and back and also walked 30min on my lunch break. Then last night spur of the moment I went by myself to a local Zumba class! Was fab! Much nicer than the one near my work last week and I've broken the 'I'm too shy to go by myself' barrier. Going to try doing zumba twice a week now. As its so much fun.

So I better have a repeat of my 5lb loss come monday! 

Hope everyone has a good day!! xx


----------



## cranberry987

Had a totally shit morning. Took the day off to gonthe the gym
And see a friend. Got there for Pilates and there was about 20 ppl. I know i booked on. 5 ppl on the list didn't show and I wasn't on there, so obv some of the others in the room weren't booked on either 

I got kicked out and left in a flood of tears. Had planned to do 3 classes but now I'm home in bed crying. 

Cant go out now so friend visit is cancelled too.


----------



## Amandajvv

cranberry987 said:


> Had a totally shit morning. Took the day off to gonthe the gym
> And see a friend. Got there for Pilates and there was about 20 ppl. I know i booked on. 5 ppl on the list didn't show and I wasn't on there, so obv some of the others in the room weren't booked on either
> 
> I got kicked out and left in a flood of tears. Had planned to do 3 classes but now I'm home in bed crying.
> 
> Cant go out now so friend visit is cancelled too.

Oh no!! What a horrible start to the day! Maybe you can turn it around and make it a pamper day for yourself. Do something nice for yourself to cheer you up and not ruin a day off :hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

I'm too depressed now to do anything. Just want all this crap to be over. Don't care how. It's too hard. It won't happen. It wont be worth it. Just wasting my life


----------



## Amandajvv

cranberry987 said:


> I'm too depressed now to do anything. Just want all this crap to be over. Don't care how. It's too hard. It won't happen. It wont be worth it. Just wasting my life

You're allowed to have a bad day and allowed to feel sorry for yourself but then you have to try pick yourself up because I promise you it will all be worth it and all this inbetween crap will feel like an insignificant moment in time :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

cranberry987 said:


> I'm too depressed now to do anything. Just want all this crap to be over. Don't care how. It's too hard. It won't happen. It wont be worth it. Just wasting my life

:hugs: I can't promise that it will happen, but at least by doing this, you'll have worked so hard for your :baby: and you'll be so pleased that you didn't give up.

I would have been mortified if it was me, so I can understand why you'd be upset. But don't let it ruin the whole day, Amanda's idea is good, pamper yourself and have some relaxation :hugs2:


----------



## Lisa84

:hugs: Cranberry what a shitty start to the day hun. Dont let it be a waste tho and like the others have said go out and spoil yourself xx


----------



## Traskey

Sneaking on at work but just a quickie to say, well done on the exercise Emmy and BOO HISS to the cows at the Zumba class for Cranberry. I hate a lack of organisation like that. Don't let someone else wreck your day. Go see your friend and have a laugh and a chat. You'll probably feel better for it. 

Hugs to all x


----------



## lovie

oh cranberry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: they sound like really horrid people at that class! dont let them get to you, you are doing really well, its so soon for your US! put your most comy PJ's on and watch some rubish tvwhen does your OH get home? :hugs:

emmy it sounds like you could well have burnt more calories if you were only on the default setting, eventho your heart rate went down i think your metabolism stays working hard for longer. I hope things smooth over with your mum :) 

amanda that sounds like a great amount of excersise, i hope your heading for another 5 pond week! 

strawberry i will pop over to your journal land check out the job news right away!

AFM just popped home to get some lunch.. tea and a nectarine as i need to refocus the diet a lot! I had a panic just now i went to the loo and thaught i was bleeding and AF had come mega early! but it was actually a little bit of fluf from my red jumper:blush: goodness knows how it got there! my temp was up to 37 this morning, does anyone know if your body burns more calories at rest after you have OV'd? that extra heat needs to come from somewhere!

hugs to you all :hugs: xx


----------



## cranberry987

Its true about the metabolism thing, once you do a bit of exercise your body works harder for a while which is why its better to do often rather than mega blow out once a week and those calorie counters are often wrong, i know that with me, if im doing a class for example, i have to lift 5 stone+ more than the others, so obv im working harder. and im less fit, so the muscles have to do more for the same affect.

thanks for the support all, feeling a bit better, well, listening to depressing music and out of bed at least which is an improvement. i rly think its the clomid making me this depressed. going to see if i can have something else next month - this is more than normal weepy, feel like i did when i was off work with depression in 2009

havent turned to the twixes in the cupboard yet tho, quite like being hungry, distracting me from my thoughts.

and, lol at the jumper fluff


----------



## lovie

im glad you are feeling a little better hun, there is nothing better than depressing music when you are down i have a special spotify list for when im down with lost of the smits, radio head and the cure on.. if i was 10 years younger i would have been an emo!! alltho i think id look a little ill with dyed black hair hehe! 

well done for not reaching for the twix! i have loads of friend who reach for the wine when they are sad but i do the opposite i absolutly hate drinking when im sad it just makes me worse but i do cheat on my diet a little so you are a stronger lady that me! 

i have as secret love ladies... this is very embarrasing.. I love love love magazines such as take a break... oh they chear me up so much when im sad.. i dont like the really harrowing stories and i tend to skip past those but the ones like "i married a horse" or "i had an orgasm on a rolercoaster" they make me smile! my (guardian reading) family disaprove greatly! I do also read the guardian (when i have finished my take a break!) maybe a nice long bath and a crappy magazine will make you smile cranberry (avoid the celeb mags as they have far to many smug pregnant celebs in!)

xxx


----------



## cranberry987

ER and one twix. No more. They're mini ones so less than 10 sync. Probably 7 or something. Getting there.


----------



## Amandajvv

cranberry987 said:


> ER and one twix. No more. They're mini ones so less than 10 sync. Probably 7 or something. Getting there.

Sounds like a good pick me up!!


----------



## EmmyReece

lovie your temps look really good ... really hope your 2ww ends in a bfp :happydance:


----------



## lovie

thank you emmy!! 

I hope you are all having a good xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Emmy - I was going to say about the weight/calorie thing - DH is always hacked off that I burn off more calories on the Wii fit than he does!

Cranberry - BIG HUGS!! xxxxx

Lovie - I snorted laughing at your red fluff comment!

Love to all xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: we're viewing the house tomorrow morning at 11.00. the other people were faffing the landlord about so he's letting us have a look :D

he's just said as well that the house is only 1 year old so everything is pretty much brand new :happydance:

keep your fingers crossed for us please :D


----------



## cranberry987

:) sounds good. So exciting moving into a new place:). GL


----------



## Tarkwa

Everything crossed for you *Emmy*. [-o&lt;. Def put in your details on the exercise machines and I think you will be chuffed when yo see how well you are doing. A good heart rate and sweat is a good sign that you are pushing yourself hard enough. Next time up your speed a little, or do a minute longer - as you are building up your stamina it will get easier and easier!
Your red fluff situation is something I can relate to *Lovie *- I've done it myself!!! :rofl: Is an emo a goth??
One mini twix is just fine *Cranberry *- just glad it wasn't the whole bag with the way you were feeling earlier - good on ya for picking yourself up again so quickly after your nightmare this morning! If I had PMS and they did that to me they really wouldn't have known what had hit them!!! 
*Traskey*, I LOVE your new cycle ticker - so much better than the last one!
*Amanda*, FX'd for another 5lber. I know you can do it chick!
*Pixie*, that extra 1lb doesn't count as it wasn't WI day!!!
*Strawberry*, have left a note on your journal chick - FX'd for you. Sad and glad about AF - I'll be on cycle 15 too when AF finally arrives.
Meat and tatty pie - I hope it was delicious *Lisa*! You can't not follow the ritual, otherwise it would be bad luck, right?!?!?!

The new 2WW thread is doing well and others from outside Bellys to Bumps have joined in. I know it's not for everyone (we have all been there and done that with symptom spotting) but I hope it helps the others.

Had another cook meal for dinner tonight. Beef stroganoff with basmati rice. Had chicken panang last night with coconut and lime leaf rice. Sooooo yummy and very lazy (bung in the oven dinner). Not particularly healthy, but I think if I have something tasty and filling then I am less likely to snack in the evening.

Still no exercise, and not much chance over the next few days either because the log cabin is being delivered :happydance:. We're hoping it will be finished by the end of the weekend. Hoping that I will get some 'exercise' from unloading it from the lorry/truck! 
xxx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Emmy I really hope it all goes wl for you - it's so exciting moving into a new place &#57398;

Tarkwa lol emo is nothing like goth (hi pleased to meet you I'm a bit of an emo kid hehe) think side partings, skinny jeans and vans slip ons x ( not that I wear skinny jeans lol far too chubby) 

Cranberry I love listening to music when I'm down, I know it's not good to wallow but it always helps me sort through and get over things. 

I've had no more spotting since last nigh, but I've got a bit of tummy ache which I've had fir a few weeks and I feel super bloated ( which is what I'm blaming the cheeky pound on )


----------



## EmmyReece

Morning everyone :hi:

How's everyone doing today?

I can't sleep, I've been awake for ages thanks to being so excited about 11.00 :happydance: Of course I had to go and have a nosey at the estate last night so nicked the car off Chris, and the house looks very nice, very new, but we can always add character :thumbup:

I'm feeling achey today, all in the top of my thighs to my lower backside :rofl: Is that a good sign? It's not stiff, just a bit of ache :wacko:

Diet wise, I had a few slip ups yesterday, but nowhere near as many as I have been doing. Does this seem like too much, or does it seem ok? All I did exercise wise was walk the dog ...


Spoiler
Water and lemon juice

Apple
1 slice of toast with baked beans

Tuna, cottage cheese, humous, lettuce, tomato, cucumber
Fresh Pineapple
Magnum mini

Mini tub of philadelphia light
6 morrissons eat smart melba toasts

Weight watchers ravioli meal
Slice of sunflower and pumpkin seed bread

Low fat rice pudding

Hope everyone is good :hug:


----------



## lovie

good morning all :)

has the cabin arrived tarkwa? how exciting:happydance:

and how exciting that its house veiwing day emmy:happydance: i hope that its lovely inside, its good that its new, you wont need to worry about the problems older houses get! your food looks perfect to me (im in no way an expert, or even very knoledgable hehe) how many calories a day did the nure recomend to you? 

hello to twinkle and lil pixie and everyone else :flower::flower:

i have a tummy pain today, its about 2cm left of my tummy button but kida goes down to my cervix... i know my uterus is a lot lower than my tummy button so i dont know what is causing it, it feels a little like a torn muscle but the only excersise i did yesterday was walking so its very odd!!

i hope you are all well :) xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

The nurse never gave me a recommended calorie intake, so I've been trying my best to keep it between 1500 and 2000 :thumbup:

I spent last night looking at furniture :blush: There's so much stuff that I want it's unbelievable :rofl:

Hope the cramps ease up for you soon *lovie * :hugs2:


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Good morning ladies!

*Emmy *can't really comment on the foods as I don't know what many of them are actually lol, but how about using some online calorie calculator, I'm sure you have them in the UK too? I use a Finnish one and keep track of what I'm eating that way. Helps a lot! Oh and good luck with the viewing. :flower:

AFM nothing much to report, all is going as usual - meaning my weight stopped going down and has been going up and back, up and back, and up... :dohh: I just don't know what to do about it anymore. I'm hoping it's just AF causing some water retention because I sure as @%"#¤! can't eat any less or exercise any more than I am!


----------



## cranberry987

Myfitnesspal is a rly good website - can track calories and exercise on it. Theres also an app you can sync to the website in case you have a smart phone. It also tells you how many calories a day you should intake based on your weight and exercise lvl.


----------



## Lisa84

Morning Ladies :hi:

*Emmy* Hope the viewing went well and can't wait for you to tell us all about it :)

*Tarkwa* Whats this about a log cabin?

Well it was fat club last night and i have put on a pound and half. I was gutted!!! I know i didn't have the best week food wise but i thought with my increase in exercise it might at least give me a maintain!! O well back to it today and another workout tonight. My friend and I (who is also TTC and overweight) decided we are going to do the race for life this year. Just need to enter it but i'm pretty excited. Obviously if by some miracle i fall pg then i wont be able to do it but i think it's good that i will have a focus and something to work towards xxx


----------



## cranberry987

I thought about doing the race for life but think id end up doing it by myself which would be no fun at all. Is a good thing to work towards, im sure theres training schedules on the internet - would be good motivation :)


----------



## Lisa84

Yh i spotted the training schedueles and they aren't too bad really. Definately doable xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: just a very quick update ...

the house is ours :wohoo:

will put up some pics in a bit :D


----------



## EmmyReece

Front room leading to the kitchen

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Photo0182.jpg

Kitchen through to the front room

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Photo0183.jpg

Smallest bedroom

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Photo0184.jpg

Medium sized bedroom

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Photo0185.jpg

Bathroom

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Photo0186.jpg

Main bedroom

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Photo0187.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Photo0188.jpg

:cloud9:


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Yay *Emmy *that's great! :happydance: The house looks really airy and light. =)

*Lisa *sorry about the gain. :hugs: Sometimes you can put a bit on if you start exercising more, as when you use your muscles, they tend to retain a bit of water -> a little more on the scales.


----------



## Lisa84

mmmm well thats what i was thinking. I hope its that anyway.

Congratulations Emmy thats fab news!!! When can you move in? xx


----------



## EmmyReece

We've been given the keys already, and he says we can start moving things in, but the tenancy officially starts on 1st April :thumbup:


----------



## Amandajvv

Fab news Emmy!!!!


----------



## Lisa84

Wow that is fast work. Bet your sooo excited!! Is this your first home? xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah it's our first home ... :cloud9:

They left us to have a nosey around after he'd given us the keys and stuff and it felt really surreal. I had to get into the bath because normally I have trouble getting my backside into them and I had no trouble, which means I can treat myself to some stuff from lush :happydance:

Just need a lickle babba to fill that perfect nursery sized room :blush:


----------



## twinkle1975

Yay Emmy that's great news!!! Very excited for you! The Comforter Bubble Bar is my fav Lush bath thing - its smells lovely, makes the bath bright pink & you can get 2 or 3 baths out of one if you break it up!
I'm not bothering to go to WW tonight - I've just got weighed at home & I've stayed the same - can't be coping with dragging down there for them to tell me that. :cry:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Emmy that's wonderful news!! Do you live with your oh now? It looks like a lovely place - all ready to move in to. 

Well my boobs started hurting today so I'm guessing that but of spotting on tues was ov - and we haven't bd since last weekend - GUTTED!! I know we don't have that much of a chance after all this time anyway, but when I know there's no chance I get really grouchy &#58390; so im thinking af is due 14 days from now ish - is that 31st or something? That's ruined my sodding day!


----------



## lovie

hia all :flower:

lil pixie :hugs: sorry to here your day has been ruined :hugs:

twinkle there doesnt seem much point in going to ww for a sts, at least it isnt a gain im expecting one tomorrow! enjoy your evening:flower:

lisa sorry about the gain, as i said to twinkle i think i will be joining you in gaining tomorrow!

emmy :wohoo: congratulations on the house it looks perfect! I love the hard floors in the living area, very precticle for when you get your little baby! the rooms look lovely and the little bedroom looks just perfect for a baby (or 2!) :winkwink:

Afm we went to ikea for dinner and it was cheap and yum (maybe not so healthy!) then i skyped with my mum and sister oh i miss them so much! 

hi to everyone else!:hugs::flower: xxx


----------



## zowiey

Hello!

Wow Emmy the house looks amazing, congrats! Bet you're really excited? 

Hello everyone else :wave:

I lost 2 1/2lbs this week, so it wasn't to bad after my 27 syn burger! 

Hope everyone is doing ok?
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

well done on the weight loss *zowiey*

:hugs: sorry you didn't lose anything *twinkle*, but fair play for not putting anything on.

hope you're still in with a chance *Lil_Pixie*, maybe bd tonight just in case?

:hi: *lovie*, what did you have from ikea? I can't begin to imagine what it must be like living so far away from your family, makes me glad for all this technology we have :thumbup:

I have to say, I haven't been on the ball with food today because it's been too exciting to remember to eat healthily :dohh:

I'm so excited, I really can't wait to turn the tiny room into a nursery :cloud9:


----------



## lovie

emmy i had a prawn starter and a small meatballs with boild potatos. its nice that the house is so nutural you can add some splashes of colour in the curtains and furniture depending on if you had a boy or girl :)

zowie :happydance::happydance::happydance: thats great news about the loss! 

xx


----------



## imogenwanted

hi ladies thought hi say a quick hi to you all so please for you emmy,

i am on cd 28 but no af, metfornim is really bad, ill have a quick read and then catch up hope your all well and happy xxxx
oh for got to say south beach diet is going really well so thanks for the surgesten oh and have been walking dogs 30 min day.

you girls really keep me going thanks xxxx


----------



## lovie

good morning all :)

imogen wanted im glad to here the south beach diet is going great! I love the name of the diet :)

AFM this morning i weighed myself and i sts, im glad it isnt a gain! but i do need these pounds to be moving a bit quicker! i think i have been a bit distracted this week with the ttc side of things, im 7 dpo so only another 7 to go, if AF comes this month (FX she doesnt!) I think it will be easier to refocus on the weight loss side of things and hopefully start a new more rigid diet. I', off into the city today for leasure rather than work, im meeting a friend for a hot chocalaot and a wonder around the shops, I am going to buy the book Jonathan Franzen-'Freedom' because i have joined an english speaking bookgroup, I have never been in a book group I hope its fun!

happy friday to all of you! :flower::hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

I dont know how you guys can diet and ttc at the same time. I'm totally off my diet again after 3 days >< hormones and emotions just all over the place and it's impossible not to comfort eat. Trying to do 50% at least dieting and then at least maybe I'll STS. 

Going To the gym later but only for body balance so won't use that many calories. Have a good day all


----------



## Lil_Pixie

It's my day off today, and I'm sat at home watching all the baby programmes on discovery home and health - MISTAAAAKE! I feel so sad - I'm thinking about going back to using protection for a while. Just posted in my journal so I won't go back into it all again, but I don't feel like it'll ever happen for us &#58376;


----------



## cranberry987

Hi pixie. Sorry you're feeling so down. Stop watching the baby progs tho and put some rubbish soap or drama or talk show on that'll take your mind off things. Ltttc is horribly stressful and were all here for you. Also look at your avatar, take your own advice and think about the things which make you smile :)

:hugs:

X


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Good morning ladies (or rather lunch time for me!) :flower:

*Lil pixie* :hugs: I so understand where you're coming from, I get that feeling myself. I really can't picture it happening for us anymore either. But we just have to believe it will! 

*cranberry *I'm just desperate to get the weight off to get treatments (I assume we need them, though don't know what's wrong yet) - it's obviously not happening naturally, and with this all of this weight I won't get a baby through treatments, so have to keep at it. It does make it a little easier, for me, to focus more on losing weight than on ttc. I don't know if I can manage it if I have to get on Clomid or something, but for now it's working. 

*imogen *glad to hear the south beach diet is working for you! :thumbup:

*lovie *sts is definitely much better than gaining, we all have off weeks. 

AFM nothing new here. Lovely day again, perhaps another walk tonight? Or maybe some zumba. Will see how I feel when I get home. DH is off to visit his parents and friends on the weekend, so I have the house all to myself! =)

So what's everyone's plans for the weekend?


----------



## Lisa84

Gooooood morning all!! :)

Happy Friday :happydance:

Well done on the weightloss Zo :)

Sorry you are feeling down Pix. Rather than going back to protection couldn't you jst go down the NTNP route. Ya never know it just might happen for you. I still watch all those programmes even tho they do upset me they also give me alot of hope and excitment that it *WILL* be me one day! xxx

AFM I'm absolutely knackered and have been for about 3 days :( I'm 11DPO and got a :bfn: this morning :cry: I hate how the body plays tricks on you with pg and AF symptoms being the same. I was a little more excited this time because i am so tired and my breasticles are more sore than normal but nope still no :bfp:
I had a treat days yesterday and didn't really eat too well but i am back on it today. I am off work till Thursday on study leave so i fully intend on going to the gym loads!! xxx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Aw Lisa I'm no expert on testing but isn't 11dpo still early? 

I could go down that route, but I feel like my dh isn't really in this with me - he pushed and pushed until I agreed to ttc in the first place, but I don't think he really considered what that might mean. If he doesn't wantto bd he won't - whether it's around ov or not isn't relavent to him at all. I kind of think maybe if we go back to using protection he will have to decide what he wants - ntnp isn't going to work for us and I think he just doesn't think about ttc at all. I can't go on like this anymore, wondering about every twinge etc. I think I've come to a point where I need it to either be do everything we can with him on board, or give up and get on with my life. I'm just so exhausted with this whole thing.


----------



## Lisa84

Aww sweetie i completely understand how you feel. My OH was the one that said right it's time to TTC (ive been ready forever) but he has a very low sex drive and like your OH i don't think he realised just what it entailed so after another cycle of literally having to beg him BD on the right days i had a strop and said that i was going back on the pill as i was sick of getting my hopes up every month even tho i knew there was no chance of being pg and i couldn't take the diapointment anymore. It worked but he still has his off months xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Pixie - sorry you're struggling at the mo - its so hard, I think we don't give ourselves enough credit for not going totally bonkers! :hugs:
Cranberry, I'm the same as Strawberry - its not happening naturally & to get any help I'll need to lose a shed load of weight so TTC is still carrying on but in the background of losing weight.
Lisa sorry about the BFN :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Afternoon all,

I've been working like an absolute demon this week and not finishing until midnight so have hardly had time to peak in on you all.

Emmy ~ fantastic news, I am so happy for you! Truly. Aren't you glad you didn't get that other house now :)

=D&gt; to all of the losses and sts this week!

:flower: and hugs to those that have gained. Hope you have a better week next week. 

I have been so bad this week. I know it's all in the mind. I won't be allowed food for goodness knows how long so i'll just have a sandwich. Last night DH and I decided to go out for dinner, like the last meal of the condemned woman :haha: The problem was i've been so good on the shakes plus a healthy meal for 2 weeks that the chinese buffet gave me chronic indigestion at 4am! Serves me right :haha::wacko::haha::wacko: Consequently, i've stayed the same this week but I don't mind too much.


----------



## EmmyReece

Traskey said:


> Emmy ~ fantastic news, I am so happy for you! Truly. Aren't you glad you didn't get that other house now :)

I'm over the moon that we didn't get the other houses now :blush:

I don't know, it just feels right. I can see us having a family there. We've basically been told it's ours for as long as we want it for :happydance:

The tenancy agreement is all signed now, I have a couple of pots of tester paint to try out on the walls on monday ... so now it's just furniture shopping.

I probably won't be around much until we get it all sorted, but I'll be checking back as often as possible and keeping everything crossed that when I'm back properly, there might be a couple of bfps for the ladies in their 2ww :thumbup:

:hug:


----------



## Tarkwa

Sorry, haven't read all the posts yet (was offline all yesterday). When you get a mo would you mind taking a peek at my journal ladies please?

Click here
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I've replied Tarkwa :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

And me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am absolutely delighted for you and as I said over there, even though you won't be dieting anymore please don't go :cry:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: we'd miss you too much


----------



## twinkle1975

:wohoo: (sorry sneaky little woohoo!)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Wonderful news, I'm so pleased for you x


----------



## lovie

please come visit us ttc ladies still :) we need to here all your symptoms and advice! xxxxxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Of course I will stick around for a bit longer Lovie, but at some point I will need to move on :cry: as my weight will be going up, not down!!!!! 
I really hope it's the start of some good luck for everyone on here - I was beginning to think I was cursed :dohh:. Now I hope I'm a good luck 'charm' for everyone!
xxx


----------



## lovie

will you make a pregnancy journal so we can come and stalk you still? xxx


----------



## Traskey

Tarkwa said:


> I really hope it's the start of some good luck for everyone on here - I was beginning to think I was cursed :dohh:. Now I hope I'm a good luck 'charm' for everyone!
> xxx

Thank you for thinking of us all. That's such a nice thing to say. You were not cursed. As your journal said, the best things come to those that wait.



lovie said:


> will you make a pregnancy journal so we can come and stalk you still? xxx

:happydance: Hope so! :flower:

So, do you know which foods to now avoid? You've been eating healthily for a long time now so hopefully you can carry on throughout the pregnancy. Lots of fruit and veggies and avoid the bad things. The only one I can think of is unpasteurised cheeses and pate.


----------



## Lisa84

You better come back and see us. This thread is bellys to bumps so i for one definately want to know how u and bump are gettin on xxxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Will post in my journal for you to read...
*My journal* - The best things come to those who wait...
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I've been super emotional all night :blush:, I think it's Tarkwa's fault (but in the nicest way possible if that makes sense?)  because I'm so unbelievably chuffed for you hun, you totally deserve this bfp :hugs2:

You're most definitely our good luck charm :thumbup:

Can't wait for you to start a pregnancy journal so I can start stalking that too :happydance:


----------



## cranberry987

I know, is so nice to hear good news! Wonder what the difference is between these announcements and those on Facebook which make us go "Ffs, shut up smug bitch" hehe


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Good morning ladies! :flower:

I'm feeling great this morning as my scales finally showed a good number, -1kg or 2lbs! :happydance: It's about bloody time to be honest, as it's been the same or higher numbers for the past 10 days, and I've been exercising so much and eating so little. 

Hips a little sore, but still planning on working out quite a bit today as yesterday was a rest day for me. Should also scrub the bathroom floor, not looking forward to that! 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Traskey

Good morning everyone

The sun is shining and I am feeling energised. I might even clean the indside the car, it smells of doggies and needs a good hoover and febreeze!

Cranberry, you made me laugh. I suppose the difference is, we know how hard we have all worked for this :) Let's hope this is the start of lots of bfp on this thread. I'm sure we could all use some good luck. 

I am off to LL today for my first meeting. No more food for me for 14 weeks I think. That's a scary thought. I love food but that's what got me in this mess in the first place.

Hope you all have a lovely day x


----------



## EmmyReece

Yay for the weightloss *Strawberry *:happydance:

Good luck at your first LL meeting *Traskey *:hugs:

*Cranberry* you made me giggle lol, I know this will sound like such a cliche, but I think we're a pretty tight knit group, we understand what everyone is going through and can relate to it (I don't know if this makes sense) ... and seeing bfps like Tarkwa's it gives us a bit of extra hope that we can get there, and because of all of that, we're genuinely overjoyed for them :blush:

Morning everyone :hi:

I'm feeling really energised from being at the gym last night :happydance: I did 5 minutes extra and according to the treadmill, burnt 30 extra calories. I think it's probably more because of my weight, but it's a start, and I'll keep building it up :thumbup:

I think today is going to be spent packing up a few bits, looking through paint charts as I'm not totally sure about brown downstairs :dohh:, and then we're nipping to Matalan later to see if they have any decent stuff in the sale section :thumbup:

Hope everyone has a lovely day and enjoys the sunshine, no heavy lifting Tarkwa :winkwink: :happydance:


----------



## cranberry987

Dunelm mill is also amazing for home stuff and rly cheap. Can order online if there's not one near you.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Did you go to ikea Emmy? I love it in there x


----------



## EmmyReece

We were meant to be looking when we go to his mum and dad's next, but we're putting that off for a while as they're renting a van to bring us a wardrobe and chest of drawers over :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa84

Oooo Emmy if you do go to Ikea get one of those family card things first coz items are cheaper when u have one of those xxx


----------



## Traskey

Well done on the weight loss Strawberry. Yay for paint charts Emmy, we are going to decorate the house over the Easter holiday as we both have some time off :) You'll have to show us pics when you've got your home all set up and decorated.

I've had my official start weight for this new diet, which starts tomorrow. They weigh in pounds though, not kilos so I am going to convert it. Their scales are a pound or so heavier than mine but as long as it goes down I don't mind. 

DH and I have been to Ashridge Forest and walked the dogs, that should have burnt off a few calories! Wasn't it nice to see the sun today? I hoovered the whole house and the car :D


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm lying on the bed with my legs in the air - just thought I'd share that with you girls as its not something I can put on FB! Xx


----------



## zowiey

Tarkwa, Wow!! Congrats! :happydance: So happy for you! xxx

Traskey, I agree, it was so nice to see the sun, I've been super motivated,wouldn't it be nice if it stayed like this until the Autum?! Are you really motivated for starting LL? Good lucl for tomorrow!

Emmy, hoping you're feeling less emotional now, :hugs:

Hello to everyone else :wave:

I've been super busy today, I've just had a shower and am now in my PJs! I am now not moving all night! Hubby is cooking my dinner so i can be super lazy, yay! xxxx


----------



## zowiey

:haha: love it twinkle!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:rofl: twinkle, that made me snort!! 

Traskey I hope your new diet works really well for you. We'll all be here to support you if it gets hard x 

The weathers been ace today. I walked the couple of miles to my sisters house with my iPod on and it was lovely :thumbup: I really like to walk. 

I weighed myself this morning and I've lost two pounds! :happydance: it doesn't count I'll WI day on Tuesday, hopefully I can lose one more pound before then - I have a little catching up to do so I could really use a three pounder this week!


----------



## lovie

hello all :)

yay lil pixie well done for a loss!!:happydance: 

twinkle i too snorted, i could just imagine what the comments would be if you did put it on fb lol!

good luck with the new diet trasky, come post on bellies to bumps when ever you need some encouragement!

zowie enjoy your relaxing night! :)

hello to everyone else that i have missed:flower:

i wanted to tellyou all to look out of the window at the moon if you have not allready seen the moon tonight its amazing and big because its a super moon! i hope that it helps us ttc ladies! i have been feeling ill today so just taking it easy and sleeping lots! im really hoping its an early prenancy sign and not just run of the mill cold/flu symptoms

hugs to you all xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

The super moon is AMAZING isn't it!?
Sorry you're feeling poorly lovie - big hugs xx


----------



## zowiey

Ok ladies, do you have any good websites for streaming tv from America? I can't seem to find any! But then I'm not exactly sure what I'm looking for :haha:

Thanks! :flower:


----------



## Traskey

twinkle1975 said:


> I'm lying on the bed with my legs in the air - just thought I'd share that with you girls as its not something I can put on FB! Xx

:haha::haha: That made me laugh out loud! Best not share that one on FB, you may get funny looks ;)



zowiey said:


> Traskey, I agree, it was so nice to see the sun, I've been super motivated,wouldn't it be nice if it stayed like this until the Autum?! Are you really motivated for starting LL? Good lucl for tomorrow!
> 
> I've been super busy today, I've just had a shower and am now in my PJs! I am now not moving all night! Hubby is cooking my dinner so i can be super lazy, yay! xxxx

Oh, now that's a good hubby! Lucky girl :) Thanks for the good wishes x



Lil_Pixie said:


> :rofl: twinkle, that made me snort!!
> 
> Traskey I hope your new diet works really well for you. We'll all be here to support you if it gets hard x
> 
> The weathers been ace today. I walked the couple of miles to my sisters house with my iPod on and it was lovely :thumbup: I really like to walk.
> 
> I weighed myself this morning and I've lost two pounds! :happydance: it doesn't count I'll WI day on Tuesday, hopefully I can lose one more pound before then - I have a little catching up to do so I could really use a three pounder this week!

Thanks for the good wishes too! COngratualtions on the 2lb loss, that's brilliant and fingers crossed for more by WI on Tuesday.



lovie said:


> hello all :)
> 
> good luck with the new diet trasky, come post on bellies to bumps when ever you need some encouragement!
> 
> i wanted to tellyou all to look out of the window at the moon if you have not allready seen the moon tonight its amazing and big because its a super moon! i hope that it helps us ttc ladies! i have been feeling ill today so just taking it easy and sleeping lots! im really hoping its an early prenancy sign and not just run of the mill cold/flu symptoms
> 
> hugs to you all xxx

Thanks Lovie! I hope you are feeling better by tomorrow and that it is pg signs and not something nasty. Hugs and squidges that you pick up soon xx


----------



## Lisa84

*Traskey* Good luck with the new diet hunneee. I'm sure you can do it and we are all behind you xx

*Twinkle* :rofl: That made me chuckle!! haha Love it!!

*Lovie* The moon is absolutely stunning isn't it!! I didn't even know it was due and pointed it out to David earlier and he explained all about the super moon :)

AFM I have had a good day today food wise and also did 40 mins on the treadmill. a good day :happydance: xxxx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Aww man!! I love the moon and stars and stuff, but I was already asleep last night. Do you think it'll still be there tonight?


----------



## Traskey

Good morning everyone, how are we all doing today?

Who stole the sun? Good job we went for that long walk yesterday rather than wait for today. Today, I am aiming to keep busy. I've :laundry: out the dryer, put another :laundry: in the machine. Finished the :dishes: that can't go in the dishwasher.

I've got 2 books on the go, one Sherrilyn Kenyon, one Shana Abe but J R Ward has got a new book out soon and i'm feeling the need to go back and read the whole series in preparation. Oh decisions, decisions.

I've also decided that I am going to write a journal. I've been thinking about it for ages but just never got round to it. I'm hoping some of Tarkwa's good luck will rub off too, can't hurt can it?

Hope you all have a lovely day, whatever you get up to. I love Sunday's, potter about at home day :)

I need to aim for 3 litres of water today, goodness me, I shall be running to the toilet all day. Good job we aren't going out!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Lol traskey I was thinking the same thing about j r ward books too!!


----------



## lovie

good morning all :) 

lil pixie i think the moon will be big aswell tonight! i hope so it was so lovely! 

trasky make sure you put a link of your journal in here so we all know when to start stalking you :)

afm im feeling a little better today still really bunged up and my wisdom teath are ouch!! i had a bfn this morning so im feeling less pma than before, but oh well.... 

xxx


----------



## Traskey

Lil_Pixie said:


> Lol traskey I was thinking the same thing about j r ward books too!!

:thumbup:Oooooooo, someone with the same taste in books as me!!!!!!!!! YAY, that's a rare thing. I usually have to talk to my friends in the US if I want to talk books. I've been a fan on Kenyon and Ward for years, well before it was cool to like supernatural and you had to order them all from Amazon. I LOVE the brothers and can't wait for Payne and Manny's book. 

*Lovie * Glad you are feeling a little better today. You sounded terrible yesterday. 

Sorry about the bfn Lovie, was it an ic. They are nototious for not showing a bfp until the day af is due. You'd be better of with a frer :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

I'm afraid I don't know how to do the clever link thing where it just says my journal, but for those that are interested here it is.

My journal https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-journals/566106-trasks-tales-age-diet-llife-ivf.html#post9729127


----------



## lovie

a new journal to stalk, how exciting! I hope journaling is as lucky for you as it was for tarkwa!! 

i felt fine before i went out but my eyes are really sensertive to the sun so i had to wear håkans v-ugly sunglasses hehe, the town was really pretty tho, a little bit like a swedish cambridge :)

xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Aww ladies I feel. . . Well, I don't know
Please help me!! 

I've just been to visit my in-laws and we were having a little gossip. My BIL has a new gf, they've been together about 10 months and he's always saying he's gonna have a family with all of them. So I said I'm surprised she is nt pregnant already. . . 

Apparently they've been trying but nothing happened so they've been to the doctors and had some tests. Everythings fine with her (she has five kids so I could have told her that) but my BIL nearly no swimmers at all!! 

Can something like that run in families?? I know it's silly but I feel a bit jealous that they have made so much progress already and they can only have possibly been trying for 10 months at the most. And here we are more than two and a half years later :(

Just to put the cherry on top my MIL then said, "I've been patient so far but if you don't get going soon I'm gonna start cracking the whip!" I didn't know what to say at all so I just laughed and said I'm only 25!! 

My and dh are having a very long overdue talk when we get home!


----------



## EmmyReece

Traskey hun, if you copy the code below and paste it where you've put your journal link, add [/URL] at the end of it, and if you want to change the "My Journal Link - Trask's Tales of age, diet, LLife and IVF" part to something you'd prefer, it should show up like the journal title but as a link :thumbup:

My Journal Link - Trask's Tales of age, diet, LLife and IVF


----------



## EmmyReece

I thought you had to have been trying for 2 years or more to be referred for tests? So it's not silly at all to feel jealous :hugs2:

:hugs: so sorry you've had a rough day Lil_Pixie and had to hear that comment from your MIL

wish I could offer more advice, but I'm here, armed with lots of :hug:


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*Lil pixie* I don't know the answer to your question, but I've been wondering about the same thing. My dh's parents had him 7 years after his sister, and have told him that he took his time in coming - I've been wondering that perhaps his father has something wrong with his swimmers, and that maybe dh has the same. I ovulate regularly, after all, so either my tubes are blocked, of he has issues (or of course we're unexplained). 

And sorry your MIL is so insensitive! :hugs: People should know better... 

I just finished an hour on the crosstrainer, feel good but really should have done more this week. Only exercised on 5 days, and one of those was just yoga, not strenuous at all. Oh well, there's next week to do better in!


----------



## Traskey

EmmyReece said:


> Traskey hun, if you copy the code below and paste it where you've put your journal link, add [/URL] at the end of it, and if you want to change the "My Journal Link - Trask's Tales of age, diet, LLife and IVF" part to something you'd prefer, it should show up like the journal title but as a link :thumbup:
> 
> My Journal Link - Trask's Tales of age, diet, LLife and IVF



EMMY!!!!!!!!!! YOU are an absolute star! You computer genius you. Thanks and giant :hug:


----------



## EmmyReece

:blush: you're welcome hun :hugs: ... I can make you a little image thing if you want, to put next to your ticker and have that link to your journal instead if you want? just give me a shout if you do :D


----------



## Traskey

Lil_Pixie said:


> Apparently they've been trying but nothing happened so they've been to the doctors and had some tests. Everythings fine with her (she has five kids so I could have told her that) but my BIL nearly no swimmers at all!!
> 
> Can something like that run in families?? I know it's silly but I feel a bit jealous that they have made so much progress already and they can only have possibly been trying for 10 months at the most. And here we are more than two and a half years later :(
> 
> Just to put the cherry on top my MIL then said, "I've been patient so far but if you don't get going soon I'm gonna start cracking the whip!" I didn't know what to say at all so I just laughed and said I'm only 25!!
> 
> My and dh are having a very long overdue talk when we get home!

It wouldn't surprise me if sperm issues run in families but I don't know for sure. I do know that sperm counts etc can change over time. My DH has a son already so we were surprised by the diagnosis at the FS. If anyone had a problem I was expecting it to be me! You can boost counts with vitamins etc but it takes at least 3 months.

I'm surprised they got a SA at 10 months, but as they are by the gp I suppose it's up to them. It's 12 months to see the FS. Women can get bloods done by the gp for ovulation but as she has 5 children already it's not likely she has a problem. 

As for the MIL, it never fails to amaze me how people think it's acceptable to poke and prod about children. Sometimes I just want to say, "Do you know one in six couples have fertility problems?" and leave it at that and other times I think it's none of your business. I guess whichever workds for you. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Traskey

EmmyReece said:


> :blush: you're welcome hun :hugs: ... I can make you a little image thing if you want, to put next to your ticker and have that link to your journal instead if you want? just give me a shout if you do :D

Cool Emmy, that would be great, if you don't mind:happydance: When you have time though, no rush :flower:


----------



## EmmyReece

something similar to mine hun? or any preference on text colour?


----------



## Traskey

Nope, I don't mind. I'm easy :haha: Whatever you like or is easiest for you!


----------



## EmmyReece

:thumbup: Traskey, at the end of this code, add [/IMG][/URL]

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Traskeysjournallinkpic-1.png


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Thanks ladies - I've calmed down a lot now but when she was telling me I didn't know what to do at all! 

My MIL was telling me when my BIL was telling her about his troubles she just laughed and said well think of all the money you've wasted on condoms! 

I don't usually question her but before I even paused I pointed out having children has always been super important to him, he must be really upset and it's not very funny! 

Im buying a CBFM this month too, so that's something to look forward to!


----------



## twinkle1975

Pixie - well done for being so restrained - I think I'd have poked your MIL in the eye at that point!


----------



## Lisa84

Yh i agree with twinkle you must have a lot of strength to have been so restrained. I hate it when ppl are insensitive about infertility. I'm quite open about TTC and was discussing IVF with someone the other day and he said 'It's not very natural is it' I wasnt restrained at all and said 'easy for you to say when you go home and put your beautiful 8 month old ACCIDENT to bed' grrrrrr xx


----------



## lovie

i agree with waht twinkle and lisa have said lil pixie, well done for staying calm with her.. id have said something bad like "if your so desperate for a baby in the family maybe you should have one yourself!" to her.

as for them getting tests after 10 months i think that it would only take quite a little lie to get them seen sooner, the doctor really has no way of telling how long we have been ttc apart from trusting that we are telling the truth. 

i hope the talk with your OH goes ok, we are here for ya hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Lisa84

I only had to wait 6 months before being refered because they already knew i had PCOS. My best friend has just started TTC and i have told her that if they haven't conceived after 6 months to go and lie otherwise they will have to wait ages!!! xx


----------



## cranberry987

I had my first bloods done after about 10 months, I just made a fuss basically and had been using the cbfm which showed no ov. They won't do a hycosy or anything like that until 2 Yrs but would do a sa, ultrasounds, bloods and they'd give me clomid if I was thinner. Hate the postcode lottery grr


----------



## cranberry987

And well done with the mil. I'm going to a big in law family party in may and if I'm not preg by then it's going to be hard. They're the types who say to you at weddings "you next!". Need to think of a good comeback, thinking something like "well it would be quicker if I wasn't infertile!" I'm v open about it and not embarrassed. Reckon that'll teach em to poke tho :p


----------



## Traskey

EmmyReece said:


> :thumbup: Traskey, at the end of this code, add [/IMG][/URL]
> 
> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Traskeysjournallinkpic-1.png[/QUOTE]
> 
> :happydance::happydance:Thanks Emmy, you're the best. I LOVE IT!:happydance:


----------



## Traskey

Oh they do love to ask. They wouldn't ask if you were going through the menopause or ask a teenager if they started their periods yet!

GRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## BobDog

feels a bit of a pig, had a big sunday dinner earlier and all bloated! to be fair though most of the plate was veg and i turned down the gravy! and that's a big ask for me! lol!

how are we all doing?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Ahh I think this is my problem, we haven't told anyone we're ttc - lol I don't like to share, I don't like to be the focus of conversation generally. 

My talk with dh went great really. He's going to register with the docs on tuesday a d hopefully make an appointment. I told him I wish we could talk more about ttc, and he said what we all know - men don't like to talk! So overall I got what I wanted out of it, and I feel heaps better. 

I always get you'll be next offthe people I work with, tbh I just lie and say we don't want kids yet. 

Woo hoo I finally got the link to my journal on my signature - progress!


----------



## Traskey

Well done Jen on eating loads of veggies. Sunday roast was always my favourite meal of the week. 

Lil Pixie, DH doesn't want anyone we are ttc or having problems ttc so the only people that know are my best friend and one relative. I think men don't like the world knowing their problems. We can't get away with the, "We don't want children yet" line as we are almost 40!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Of course traskey I didn't think about that. I suppose as far as being quizzed about kids goes I'm really lucky in that respect. In fact I'm lucky anyway - if we're going to have troubles conceiving we are lucky to finding out about it in our 20's so we have time to deal with it. 

I think I need to be more grateful for my lot - at least until we know if there's something to really worry about


----------



## zowiey

Evening ladies!

Jen brem, first of all, i just want to snuggle with your dog! So cute! I did a little squeak when I saw your avatar!! 

I've had a big sunday roast, with loads of veg, super bloated now but unfortunately for hubby, the "bloat" is turning to rather cabbagey trumps! :haha:

I think I need to find my journal and actually start updating it! 

We've been looking at cars today for hubby, and he's found one he likes, its really nice, and is completely family friendly! So maybe now the house is completely as we want it, and if we get the "family" car maybe the baby will come to us??? :haha: yeah right! 

I'm due to ov next whilst we're on holiday (2 weeks today, eek!) so I am totally going to chain hubby to the bed for the entire week! Come on holiday baby!
xxx


----------



## zowiey

Pixie, we have a few people who know, but that's only because I so wanted a baby for about a year before we got married, and was very vocal about it, hubby said we could start ttc once we were married, so again my mouth went in to action. Now nearly 3 years on and no baby i think it's quite obvious for us. BUT we don't get asked half as much anymore when we are going to have a baby! So there's always a positive! :haha:

xxx


----------



## zowiey

:blush: Ooops, double post!


----------



## Traskey

Lil_Pixie said:


> Of course traskey I didn't think about that. I suppose as far as being quizzed about kids goes I'm really lucky in that respect. In fact I'm lucky anyway - if we're going to have troubles conceiving we are lucky to finding out about it in our 20's so we have time to deal with it.
> 
> I think I need to be more grateful for my lot - at least until we know if there's something to really worry about

Oh no, I meant no offense Lil Pixie :cry: I just meant I wish we could use that excuse too! Would shut people up without causing anyone to be uncomfortable. Saying you're infertile tends to make people uncomfortable for sure. 

PS, what's up with BnB tonight, the web site is being a pain!


----------



## Tarkwa

Apologies in advance - have been SUPER busy last couple of days building (or supervising the building of!) the log cabin.

*Zowiey*, 2.5lbs is fabulous! Well done, especially after eating naughty food - must mean that your body needs a treat for doing so well! I use a couple of sites for streaming US TV. One is called cucirca and the other is sidereel. The latter is my favourite.

*Imogen*, I'm so chuffed the South Beach Diet is working for you - FX'd you get to change your ticker soon with a big loss!

*Lovie*, well done on STS - always better than gaining. Sorry you are feeling poorly chick, but glad you are on the mend. I had all four of my wisdom teeth come through at the same time - ouchies! 9dpo is very early to be testing chick - hold on a few more days and try again. FX'd for you.

*Cranberry*, I just want to come and grab you to give you the biggest hug! You've been so down lately that I think you really need some TLC. I think our (all the ladies on Bellys) annoucements will be much easier than anything on FB because we are all expecting it. FB can be such a surprise and not an area where you would expect anyone to say 'We're TTC'!

*Strawberry*, sorry, I have to correct you - 1kg = 2.2lbs so you have to give yourself an even bigger pat on the back hunny! YAY!!!

*Pixie*, I love watching baby programmes, even before we started TTC. FX'd for a 3lber for Tuesady. I've also left a post in yout journal chick. Go to Home Helth UK to buy your CBFM - much cheaper than the high street.

*Lisa*, so sorry about your bfn hunny - that sucks. Could you test again in a few days? We've all been there a million times and it certainly doesn't get any easier, does it? I hope you get to go to the gym lots during your time off.

*Traskey*, I'm so sorry the last supper gave you indigestion! That's so unfair, but shows that your body is getting used to the meal replacement shakes which is a good thing (in prep for LL). How is it going (I know it's only day 2!)? Loving the journal plan - will be over shortly to stalk hun. Also a really easy way of doing a link for your journal but only saying text that isn't the address is to type the word (e.g. click here), highlight it and then just paste the link and BnB will do it for you automatically. You made me giggle with your menopause/periods comment but it is soooo damn true!

*Emmy*, I'm so sorry I made you emotional the other night - I feel bad that I've made others feel this way as I know EXACTLY what it feels like. Well done on the exercise. An extra 5 mins here, or and extra 0.5km there on the treadmill all adds up

*Twinkle*, loving the FB status that you could NEVER post!!!! I've been there too; legs up and on BnB!!!

Hi :wave: to anyone else I've missed. 

AFM I did a sneaky WI on Sat morning and I was 91.7kg again which is great! The first tri usually has very little weight gain so I'm going to try and lose a little more (on a super healthy, but not crazy eating plan - I hate the word diet!). 

The moon was AMAZING last night, wasn't it! I couldn't believe how big it was, and it was such a lovely colour too.

Will post other news in my journal ladies - hope that's ok (don't think it's fair to do it in here).
xxx


----------



## Amandajvv

Hello lovely ladies! I am way behind on here again. I just can't keep up with you all!! I kept up my exercise this week but I am not feeling the shift! Spent most of the day cleaning the garden so I hoping I managed to pull in some last minute weight loss. WI tomorrow. Only probs is I am away for two nights for work - two nights of hotel food...is tough!! Will try be super good and am taking my gym stuff to use their gym - will hopefully make up for any naughtiness on the food front.

Hope you all had a good weekend. Hugs for all xx


----------



## Traskey

zowiey said:


> I think I need to find my journal and actually start updating it!
> 
> We've been looking at cars today for hubby, and he's found one he likes, its really nice, and is completely family friendly! So maybe now the house is completely as we want it, and if we get the "family" car maybe the baby will come to us??? :haha: yeah right!
> 
> I'm due to ov next whilst we're on holiday (2 weeks today, eek!) so I am totally going to chain hubby to the bed for the entire week! Come on holiday baby!
> xxx

Yes! Zowiey, find your journal so we can stalk you :happydance:

House, check. Car large enough for children, check. Next stop :bfp: Ooooo holiday baby, that would be awesome!


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey Zowiey - glad its not just me - the chilli on Thurs did the same thing!

Lovie - boo to wisdom teeth - I've had 1 out & I think another 1 is peeking through

Cranberry - huge big cuddles from me xxxxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Amanda - I had 4 days away on a conference a few weeks ago & lost 5.5lbs that week - well done for taking your gym stuff!


----------



## twinkle1975

Tarkwa - thought I'd posted on your journal but now can't find it - although it was while I had my legs in the air so I might have messed up!


----------



## twinkle1975

I've started being a lot more open about LTTTC with people & although it doesn't stop people asking - at least they do it in a more sensitive way now!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Traskey - I know you didn't mean I like that Hun - it just made me think is all - I am really lucky in a way. If we were going to have ferility issues we were going to regardless of what age we start trying. most of my friends don't even want to think about kids till they're in their thirties and I'm so so glad we started ttc when I was 22. Even if nothing else is working out right I have time on my side and I should remember that! 

Tarkwa Thanks so much for the advice! I'm popping over to h&h website in just a sec . . .


----------



## lovie

good morning ladies :)

trasky you spoke about the roast dinner like food was dead! you can eat again some day you know :hugs::hugs: 

amanda enjoy your time away with work, your so good taking your gym stuff!

tarkwa its lovely to here from you i will be over to your journal to catch up with news!

twinkle im glad your friends and family have become more sensitive on with the baby questions :)

zowie i hope the family car is a good omen and your bfp is just around the corner :)

jen you said no to gravy? you are a stronger lady than me!!

lisa its good that they saw you after only 6 months, im dreading going to the docs!

cranberry i love that comeback to peoples "your next" comment! that would be the last time they questioned you!

as for the age thing i must say i do use the "im young" reply when i get questioned about it (im not that young im 26) also i use that i dont have a full time job and am just settling into a new country as excuses. really it isnt the perfect time to have a baby but i just feel like it is right for us, i know that the baby would have clean cloths and food and we have a home and a car, its just that we dont have a house and i cant speak swedish fantastically but i think its most important for a baby to have love and we will definatly love them!

AFM im still feeling a little groggy, no class today so some recouperation time i think! we are going to veiw a house at 6 and then we are going to a pub quiz at an english pub with some friends, i really hope i am feeling well enough because im super excited! bring on the diet coke for me! 

i hope your all well :) xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Good morning ladies! How are you all today?

*zowiey *yay on finding a good family car. I bought myself a new car right before ttc, one big enough for all of us - dh, dogs, cats and even a baby. That was one reason for me getting a big car, but thankfully not the only one, wouldn't I be feeling idiotic right now? lol Fx that it brings you luck! :thumbup:

I've only told my best friend we're ttc, and as she's not ttc herself nor likely to in the near future (I hope!!!), I've really quit talking to her about it. She's great, don't get me wrong, doesn't ask if I don't want to tell, and doesn't offer any idiotic advice, it's just that I know she doesn't understand how awful this feels. And, of course, I can hardly talk about it without starting to cry these days... 

DH definitely doesn't want anyone to know we're having problems or even ttc, but I'm hoping that if we need IVF or something he'll let me tell my parents - they would help financially with it all. But we'll see how it goes. So far I'm very happy people don't know, as the expectations would be too much for me to handle, let alone questions. I know my parents would be very excited, as I'm my father's only child, so his only chance for grandchildren, and my mom is besotted with my sister's kids already. Mom has dropped some hints the last few years, but perhaps she's gotten the message that I really don't want to hear baby news etc, because I just comment briefly and change the subject. 

On some days even hearing someone is pregnant and that it's not me is too much, and often those seem to be the days pregnant women and babies are everywhere. That's when I even avoid places like this forum, because you can't avoid it here! I know someone else getting pregnant doesn't take anything away from me, but I always get the 'Why her, and not me?" thing anyway. Or perhaps "Why not me too?" is more like it. Sorry ladies, I know I'm awful, but it's been another one of those mornings here, everyone discussing their babies over coffee at work, complaining about not getting enough sleep etc, and all I wanted to do was tell them I'd be happy to stay up with a baby, they should try being infertile for a while and see which they'd like better! :growlmad:

At least my weight seems to be going down, so that's something, right? =)


----------



## lovie

yay for the weight going down strawberry:happydance: xx


----------



## EmmyReece

yay that your weight is going down strawberry. I feel the same about other people getting pregnant (people I know from school etc) ... oddly enough it doesn't bother me when my friends on here get their bfps before me, it gives me hope that it's got to be my turn soon if that makes sense and I'm over the moon for them :D

I've been very good this morning, I went to focus to get a couple more testers to try out at the house today and on the way back I went to mcdonalds. All I got was a brekkie meal for Chris and nothing for me, whereas I normally would have got the same as Chris :happydance:

Painting today, and I think Chris is doing a few trips to the tip too :thumbup:


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*lovie *sounds like fun, hope you're feeling better by evening! :hugs:

*Emmy *well done on not getting anything for yourself!:happydance: I don't know if I could have managed. 

And I agree, it's different when the lady getting pg has a story similar to my own, but others that don't have the same type of history don't really make me feel hopeful anymore. How horrible is that?!?


----------



## twinkle1975

I had no lunch today as I was working - so I've just eaten 2 pain au chocolat left over from my group this morning - 14 ww points :cry::cry:


----------



## lovie

aww twinkle dont worry they are french they count as a cultural experience... allways worth the points :) im going for ikea meatballs again tonight and i dont even try to figure out how many calories is in them as they are cultural right? like curries and chinese hehe :) seriously tho hun, if you had no lunch you needed something to keep you going :) :hugs::hugs:

just catching up on emails from my family, i miss them so much especially my cousin, she has 2 girls 7 and 18 months and they are the most lovely children ever! hearing all about how they are doing i wish so much they lived around the corner! they are coming over for a week in the summer tho so that should be good :) 

i hope your all well, :hugs::hugs:xx


----------



## twinkle1975

lovie - thanks for putting a positive spin on my frankly piggish behaviour - I'm very jealous of your Ikea trip - I love their meatballs! I have a recipe my Godmother gave me for Danish Frikedelle - very similar - I wonder of they'd have less points If I made them at home?


----------



## Traskey

Evening ladies, I hope you have all had a good day. 

Mmmm, pain au chocolat, I love those things. Shame they are so many WW points though. I like Lovie's spin on it though, a cultural experience doesn't count. Nor do Ikea meatballs. I've heard they are yum but haven't tried them. 

DH is being super good this week and cooking all his own meals so that I don't have to be around food. They are all cheat meals of course, but it's so nice of him to be so considerate when he knew i'd find it tough the first few days. 

Good luck with the house viewing Lovie, let us know how you get on!


----------



## Lisa84

Evening ladies :hi:

Ive missed soooo much as ive not been on for a couple of days coz ive been revising so im not even goin to try and catch up coz id be here hours lol

Just want to say hope your all well :)

AFM i have been really open about TTC and alot of ppl know we are. I dont tell ppl until they ask. I think i just cant be bothered to lie most of the time. I have started to use gettin married as an excuse tho xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Well i feel like a wimp. . .

My dh is off work today, and should be registering and making an appointment at the docs. I know he said he would but tbh I wasn't so sure. Anyway, one of the men he works with (he works in a workshop where they fart all day and look at porn - proper boys place) asked him what he was doing today and he just told him the truth!! Well I believe he put it more along the lines of "I'm gonna go wank on a doctors face. . ." he's really not that gross usually! 

I'm so proud of him - I asked him to be more involved with ttc and he's stepped up perfectly! 

I kind of thoughed he wouldn't want me to tell my sisters or friends about all this, but clearly I have a much bigger issue than he does! My husband I ace! 

On a more on topic note - it's WI Tuesday and I've lost 2 lbs! It's not quite the three I was hoping for but it's still a great result! It puts me on 13.0 st so hopefully I'll be in the 12s this time next week!!


----------



## lovie

hia all :)

:happydance:little pixie thats a great loss, so close to 12st miss skinny mini:flower: your hubby sounds awsome, i think he has the right attitude, i think humour is the way to go when ttc!

twinkle i think they would have less points if you made them at home! youd actually use calories in the cooking process aswell hehe :)

lisa getting married is a great excuse!

trasky your hubby is ace aswell, doing all the cooking! the last thing you need to be doing is cookinga yummy dinner that you cant eat! the house had a rent on it aswell as the purchase price (håkan only realised this 10 mins before we were supposed to leave!) it was about 400 pounds a month rent but you owned the house, very odd! seden is like that we own the appartment but still pay rent. so we didnt go, but we went and did a quiz with some friends and that was fun :)

today i have work this afternoon and then meeting up with some english girls, i feel like af might come today my tummy is so crampy so i must remember to take some pads and painkillers with me!

hugs to you all :hugs:xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Good morning ladies!

*Traskey* I'm glad your dh is being so considerate! Mine might do the same, though he can't cook, so it'd just be ready-made dinners and take out and stuff. :haha:

*Lil Pixie* it's always great when our other halves surprise us in a good way! And yay for the 2 lbs. :happydance:

*lovie *at least in Finland we always pay "rent" when you live in apartment building, even if you own the apartment, that goes toward maintaining the common areas like the hallway, possible laundry room, yard, etc and possible renovations needed. As for a house, it may also be a part of a larger whole with the same kind "rent", or perhaps it's a part-ownership thing, where you gradually buy the place for yourself, or just pay a % of its worth to live there, and then pay rent like described above? In all of those cases the "rent" you pay is much less than actual rent would be if someone else owned the apartment/house and rented it out to you. 

AFM nothing much going on, fairly busy at work, which is good as it takes my mind off things. Having a hard time getting under 1300 calories per day, even 1300 is okay but I'd prefer to be around 1100-1200. Especially now as I've had to leave off the exercise due to my sore hip. But I've noticed that I don't get hungry as soon after eating, so that's a good sign!


----------



## lovie

good luck with keeping your calories down strawberry! 1300 is really good going!

i think it is pretty simalar in sweden, all apartments have rent, im not sure what the spend it on!! but most houses dont have rent, so it actually works out cheaper to live in a house as you save yourself the rent. it isnt very "lagom" (info for the english ladies -lagom is what sweeds espire to be, it means just enough, or adequet, not too much and not too little, so sports cars are not lagom, wearing a big flower in your hair is not lagom, raiding your voice in public is not lagum, talking to strangers is not lagom, and living in a house when you are just a couple is not lagom... the problem is that english people are not very lagom as a nation, especially me!) so even tho it would be cheaper or as expensive to live in a house all the couples we know and many of the families live in apartment, even with well paid jobs because they dont especially "need" a house. very ood imo! 

i am having a facebook revival! this is me if you would like to be my facebook friend https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/aboswood 

xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Well sounds like everyones being v good, 1300 calories is great :)

Im being totally evil with food, just ate two clubs and a packet of crisps, but im going to the gym at 6pm so im sure thatll even it out NOT

My Knit your own dog book arrived today, im so excited. Totally stupid book but its going to be fun https://www.amazon.co.uk/Best-Show-Sally-Joanna-Osborne/dp/1843405733


----------



## Traskey

Evening everyone,

I hope you've all had a lovely day. It reached 17 C here today, gorgeous.

Lil Pixie, glad DH is being so supportive! Giving sperm samples can't be much fun for them, or aiming for the pot. Congratulations on the 2 lbs loss as well this week, that's fantastic :happydance:

Lovie, I hope af stays away for you. Have a lovely afternoon with your friends.

Strawberry, sorry to hear that your hip is still giving you problems. 1100-1200 calories is not a lot so i'm not sure how you can keep cutting down further.

Cranberry, have fun at the gym tonight. You must take a pic of the dog when you've finished it. We want to see.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Ladies have you ever had anything like this??

I have a pain in my lower tummy - just above my left hip. It's been there for at least a week I'd say, it feels like somethings trapped and I wasn't to move to ease it, but it doesn't help at all. It's not super painful, just bugging me. I don't think I've ever had it before. 

Traskey I'm so glad your dh is being sp supportive! My dh is good with most things, but food is not one of them. If he didn't have any biscuits/chrisps he'd think he was dying!! 

Cranberry don't worry too much about your little snacks - it's not so bad really, and with the gym it's almost like it never happened!! 

Hope everyone has a lovely evening x


----------



## cranberry987

Hm above left hip sounds kinda bowelly. Not sure what cd you're on but post ov some say that digestion slows down so maybe that's it? I had similar painish feeling last cycle but it was around my left ovary and yours sounds higher. 

I'd try a bit more roughage and maybe some senakot or something. And if it still there in another week or so go to the gp, you can bug them about fertility stuff while you're there hehe


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Haha that's true I could! it's not high it's really low - like just on my knicker Line. Urgh it's just odd - I think I'm about 7dpo today. Cd 28 (last cycle was 28 days - think this one will be 35 ish) I'm real not sure if I had it more than a week ago or not - I think I did. 

What is roughage? Lol


----------



## cranberry987

Depends if you've got granny pants on tho :p

Roughage is fibre, fruit bread etc


----------



## Traskey

Not sure what that is Lil Pixie. I had that sharp pain last cycle but it was only one evening, not a whole week :(


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Ahh lol I eat lots of that :thumbup:

I think if it's still there after af I'll pay more attention. I've go to go to docs for a smear test soon anyway (I've been putting it off cos I'm scared :blush: ) 

Traskey I hope your mid week LL meeting goes well & hope everyone else has a lovely Wednesday x


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls, my op didn't go well, both my.tubes are fucked.

Getting referred for ivf in June so got until the to lose this last bit of weight (and more hoefully) more I lose, more chance of sucess.

In agony today, just wanted to update.

Xxx


----------



## lovie

awww 4 magpies im sorry it wasnt good news with the op:hugs::hugs: I hope the pain goes away soon:hugs: june will come really quickly xxx

lil pixie im not sure what the pain could be, i tend to get random tummy pain when im stressed, I hope it gets better soon. Dont worry at all about your smear, is it your 1st one? I went for my 1st one a year ago and i was thinking oh god i dont want to go! but it was absolutly fine, it didnt hurt, the lady was just really matter of fact about looking at my woowoo, i didnt feel embarrassed, and after i felt really releived that im all clear for 3 years :)

xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Good morning ladies! :flower:

*4magpies* I'm really sorry. :hugs: I'm sure you'll get that last 10lbs off in no time and get ivf and your baby really soon! 

*Lil pixie* smear test is nothing to be afraid of, and you need to get it done regularly. I know it's not nice and can hurt a bit. :hugs: I get one every two years. I hate going to the gyno, for whatever reason, but let's face it, if we get pregnant we'll have loads of people looking at our private bits and, well, in the end have a baby coming through there, so what's a little smear test eh? =) That's what I've told myself anyway. 

AFM had a little too many calories yesterday, so determined to do better today. Hip still sore so no exercise. Hmph! Nothing new going on, really.


----------



## cranberry987

Magpies :hugs:


----------



## Lisa84

Helllloooo everyone!

Well i've done my exam now (and passed) so have well and truely put the books away and will be on BnB more now. Phew!!!

*Traskey* Thats fab that you hubby is being so supportive. My OH is stick thin and just eats crap constanty. He tries to be supportive but i think his love of curries tend to overpower that support lol

*Strawberry* Wowza lady 1100-1200 a day!!! How do you manage that? I wouldn't be able to so you are doing soooo well. Glad your body is starting to get used to it. Don't cut down too much tho or pretty soon you will just be eating an apple a day lol

*Lill Pix* Glad OH is ok with being open about the TTC process. We have always been open about it. I think everyone at his work now knows about the quality of his sperm lol Get your bum to the docs tho Missy and have that smear test. They are really important and i don't know what it is like where you live but here i had to have an up to date smear before i could start fertility treatment.

*Magpies* Big :hugs: for you xxx I'm sooo sorry the op didn't go well :( FX for losing the extra weight before IVF gets here xxxxx

*Lovie* That mentality baffles we :shrug: Definately wouldn't work in the UK would it haha Sod if ya need something. If ya want it and can afford it then why not! xx

AFM it's weigh in night tonight and i'm feeling fairly confident but ya just never know. I'll probably come away with a gain.

Right i'm off out now to enjoy the sun while it lasts :happydance: xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*Lisa *yay for passing your exam! :happydance: And good luck to the weigh-in tonight. =)

I don't always manage 1100-1200 calories per day, most often end up around 1300, but starting to get better at it. Getting that low does mean a skimpy breakfast and lunch, so I don't always manage. It seems that going this low is the only way I lose weight. :shrug: Seeing lower numbers on the scale has so far kept me motivated enough to keep going! 

Think I'll have a go on the crosstrainer tonight, watch a few episodes of 'Angel' while I'm at it (yeah I know, but it's just the right kind of mindless stuff I need to watch - plus I'll watch the guy playing Angel any time!). My belly's very full of sweet potato soup right now, so gotta give it an hour or two before starting though.


----------



## Traskey

Evening everyone, what a lovely day today was. So nice to see the sun and have a warm day.

4magpies, I posted on your journal but just wanted to say how sorry I was to hear about your tubes. I am really glad that they have a plan for you. I'm sure it won't take you long to lose that final few pounds that you need. By that time it will be time to start the ivf :hugs:

Lisa, glad the exams are now over and congratulations on passing! That's a great achievement. Good luck at weigh in tonight. 

Strawberry, I hope that pain passes quickly in your hip. Don't worry about a few extra calories.

Lil Pixie, hope your pain goes quickly. Get it checked soon if it's still there.

:hug: for everyone else

AFM, I've posted in my journal but lost 5lbs in my mid week WI. Bring on Saturday :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

yay Traskey :happydance: that is such a fantastic weight loss hun 

:hug: to everyone ...

I'm 4 dpo today :wohoo:

Though for some strange reason I'm feeling really restless and nervous this cycle, I feel like I'm going mad :wacko:


----------



## Tarkwa

Your chart is looking good *Emmy*! You need to keep your temp up now so FX'd for you. I hope you got lots of bonkies in over the last few days :blush:!

Congrats *Lisa *on passing your exam!!! Hope WI goes well for you tonight.
Well done everyone else on their losses (esp *Traskey *with her 5lber!), and :hugs: to those that are hurting right now.

As some of you might have seen already I have posted pics in my cupcake journal (if you want a peek, but be warned there is not much to see :dohh:!).
Hope you're all having a lovely evening :thumbup:!
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

the last time we :sex: was 2 days before ov ... am really hoping this is enough :blush:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

It is my first smear test - I only turned 25 in December. I will def to soon - I'm gonna try to make an apt for my next day off work. 

Traskey well done on your midweek WI 5 lbw is amazing! Has that given you a little incentive to keep going? I always find it easier not to cheet when I know I'm doing well! 

Congrats on passing the exam lisa, and good luck for your WI x


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Good morning ladies! We've been less chatty this week eh? What's everyone up to? =)

*Lil pixie* ahh your first one, it really isn't bad at all, nothing to be nervous about. At most you should feel a little pinch. I've been having them since I was 15, as here they recommend doing them regularly if you're on the pill and/or are sexually active. 

*Traskey* like I said in your journal, 5lbs is amazing and I bet it keeps you going! :happydance:

*Emmy* yay for ovulation! :thumbup: Two days before ovulation should be plenty, but I know we always get nervous if we don't bd right around ovulation. I do! 

I did get a little exercise in yesterday, gonna do a little more today. Feeling kinda restless but good, I'm starting to fit into a whole load of clothes in my wardrobe! :happydance: Loads of "new" stuff to wear, feeling very happy about that. 

Have a good day ladies! :flower:


----------



## EmmyReece

yay that you're starting to fit into some of your old clothes hun :happydance: 

my temp dropped today, below my coverline, so I'm highly doubting now that this cycle will be our lucky one :dohh:


----------



## lovie

hia ladies :)

strawberry super news that your fitting into some of your smaller chloths! I bet it feels great to have a new "spring" wardrobe":)

emmy hugs to you :hugs: sorry your temp went down, FX it goes back up again! i think you can just get a random lower temp sometimes, if you have had your mouth open i think... did you temp on both sides of your mouth? 

I had my 1st smear at 25 aswell lil pixie, i think the nhs decided just before i was 16 that there was no point testing girls under 25 because they got unreliable results because the cervix was still growing and changing. The doctor just sent me through an appointment. The only bit i was worried about was the nurse seeing my fanny, I wore a skirt so i only had to take of my knickers, and i really didnt feel shy.. she had a little trouble getting in as i was a bit tense but she advised me to put my arms above my head, kinda like i was reasting my head on my arms if i was in the sun. I am such a shy person about nudity! when i was a kid i remember saying to my mum "I want a baby but i will never have one because i dont want to have to show anyone my fanny"... but the way i see it is we'd better get used to people nosying about up there for when we get our BFP's!

AFM just back from class, about to go and pick the little girl i tutor up from school and take her home for some english lessons... i find myself looking at families and wondering how long it took them to conceive they children. dinner with håkans sister tonight so that should be nice! 

xxxx


----------



## Lisa84

Yh Lovie i do that all the time. I find myself asking ppl now to. Totally none of my business but i just can't help it! It's weird how common fetility issues are but there just hardly ever spoken about xx

Well weigh in was fab and i lost 2 1/2 lbs!! :happydance: I'm sooo chuffed because even tho i have been doing loads of exercise the diet part hasn't been the best. I'm starting to notcie myself getting more toned too which is all good.

I'm gutted i'm at work today and not out in this lovely sun!! Dare i say that spring has arrived. Will probably start raining now lol xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Lisa and love I do that too! In fact I asked a girl just yesterday - I think she told a little porkie though cos she said to me a few months ago that I too almost a year and yesterday she said three or four months :shrug:

Well done on you weight loss Lisa - 2.5 punds is awesome!! It's great when you feel
Like your hard work is paying off. 

I went shopping last night for a dress for the hen party and I had a really good time!! Usually I go into hops and know there's nothing in there to fit me but las night was totally different. Even though I'm a size 18 right now, I'm a funny shape so dresses I'm a size 16! Everywhere does 16s and I tried on some really lovely stuff - things I would never have picked up but my sis made my try on, so now I'm all asdf for the party - iv. Got my new shoes on with socks to try to break them in a bit (which my sis insisted on but I can barely stand up in) I really can't wait! 

I think af is due next Tuesday ish - which will be cd 35. Even though I hate testing early I'm gonna test on sat morning just in case, I dont want to go out drinking and then be sorry you know?


----------



## Lisa84

I hate dress shopping!! I have big hips so dresses just look weird on me lol

Great that you had fun tho pix. Shopping can go 2 ways can't it. I either come away feeling dead good or like a proper heffer!! :(

Good luck for tesing hun xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oooh me too!! When I got married the dress fitter was laughing at me cos I was a size 10/12/16 - (boobs/waist/hips) I have hips he size of a small country!


----------



## zowiey

Hello!

Well I lost 2lbs this week, so have lost 4 1/2lbs so far on slimming world. still about 10lbs away from target tho :dohh: All my own fault, I just haven't put in the effort this last 3 months.

I'm waiting for af to show, it's due tomorrow, but obviously I'm pregnant, and its never going to come....... yeah right!

Since my hsg I have lost all my pre af symptoms. Its actually quite annoying, at least I knew she was coming, 4-5 days before I would get sore boobs, then for 3 days before I would spot.

Hope every one is ok? i'm going to go visiting journals now to catch up!
xxxx


----------



## Lisa84

:happydance: yey for 2lbs thats fab!! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: well done on the weight losses everyone


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*zowiey *yay for 2 lbs, well done! :happydance: And fx that af doesn't show! 

Just got home from a 1 hour 20 mins walk with the dh. I'm definitely fitter, as my heart rate doesn't go up nearly as high during our walks. =) Been very good with my calories today too, having vegetable soup for lunch helps to keep it down. 

It's dh's bday a week from Saturday, and I asked him if he'd like to go out for lunch/dinner then so he can have something like pizza or whatever he likes, as he's been dying for it. Now I'm trying to decide whether I'll have a proper day off too and have something like that as well, or maybe try and have something as low in calories as possible. Any advice ladies?


----------



## EmmyReece

I'd say have the day off hun, be as good as possible before hand and afterwards and I shouldnt see it being a problem :)


----------



## cranberry987

Could you have a tomatoy pasta? Would probably be the best option at an italian. I think it depends on whether you can eat something angelic and enjoy yourself, I would be sitting there going oh look at that nice food that I cant eat, which would ruin it for husband. Main thing is to have a nice night and one meal off wont hurt you.


----------



## Lisa84

Definately have a day off hun. One day wont hurt to much and you deserve it xx


----------



## Tarkwa

zowiey said:


> Hello!
> 
> Well I lost 2lbs this week, so have lost 4 1/2lbs so far on slimming world. still about 10lbs away from target tho :dohh: All my own fault, I just haven't put in the effort this last 3 months.
> 
> I'm waiting for af to show, it's due tomorrow, but obviously I'm pregnant, and its never going to come....... yeah right!
> 
> Since my hsg I have lost all my pre af symptoms. Its actually quite annoying, at least I knew she was coming, 4-5 days before I would get sore boobs, then for 3 days before I would spot.
> 
> Hope every one is ok? i'm going to go visiting journals now to catch up!
> xxxx

That's exactly what t was like for me. I was soooooooo convinced that AF was around the corner and was spotting which is/was v.normal for me and she wasn't!! :happydance: I've got EVERYTHING X'd for you chick! And :wohoo: for 4.5lbs on SW - that is awesome!

I weighed myself this morning and was 92kg, down another 0.5kg, but at my WI on Monday (official day) I was 92.6kg :blush:. Don't have much of an appetite at the moment, and can't eat big meals which I think is helping, though DH did buy those new penguin caramel wafer bars and they are YUMMY!!!
xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Well done *Lisa *- 2.5lbs is great and you knew you'd done it!!!

I've bought some lovely dresses in the sale a little while back. They are just plain jersey dresses (not a big fan of patterns) and are so soft and fluid. Luckily, they are all suitable for when my belly turns into a bump (love it!) so doubley chuffed with my bargain purchases (they were from Wallis and about £15) plus they were a size 16 :happydance:! 

*Strawberry*, it's not your DH's birthday every day so just enjoy yourself and eat whatever you fancy. At least when you are out your portion sizes are controlled. One day won't hurt and will be a treat for how well you've done so far.

GL for Saturday *Pixie *- everything X'd for you too! And smears are fine. They lay you down and tell you to bring your feet up to your bum, then drop your knees off to the side. They they use forceps to 'open you up' (if you have a nice nurse she will warm them up, but most use cold ones which make you go 'Ooh!'). Then they take what looks like a mascara brush and twirl it round your cervix and bam your done! Easy peasy. I've only bled when they did it with a wooden spatula type thing/cotton bud, but that was just a tiny spot. You may get very mild period pain after, but really, it's sooooo quick if you just let them get on with it. Remember they have done this hundreds of times. I've had a few smears, starting from when I was about 16 years old as I was on the pill (problem periods, but then turned into contraception :blush:) and sexually active.
xxx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Thanks tarkwa - are you starting to feel a bit more pregnant now?

Strawberry I agree with the others, its a special day and I think it's good to have some time off every now and again anyway - go have fun and forget about your diet for one day! 

Well done on your weight loss zowiey that's awesome!! 

Well how some ladies are POAS addicts. I'm a scales addict. I jumped on this morning and it said 12st 13lbs ooh yea that's a good day!!


----------



## lovie

hello all :)

lil pixie im glad the scales are telling you its a good day! bring on some more like that! this month im a poas addict next month i am to swap and be a scales addict! 

well done on the loses lisa and zowie:happydance::happydance: 

all the talk of shopping is making me want to go out and buy some new outfits! the jersy dresses sound so comfy, perfect for your bump starts to show:) will you be doing progresion pics in your journal? lil pixie glad you found shopping easy this time, i hope the shoes are comfy when you go to the party:) i need some new outfits for work, maybe i will even look at some jeans... (scary thaught for me!) whenever i go shopping i am allways thinking hmmm would this fit over a bump? wishfull thinking! 

i lost 2 pounds this week, im back on the dieting badndwagon seriously when AF arives, I have been distracted this month by my excitement over ewcm and testing, i prefere the suspence of dieting, at least im a little more in controle of that! i prefere the reward of ttc tho :) 

hugs to you all :hugs:xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Ive put 4 on in two weeks >< well, lost it then put it back on. Been looking at before and after pics of ppl whove done LL and just wow, 4 stone in 14 weeks? yes pls. Going to start looking into it. Im so stubborn I can do it, just want to check that its the best thing to do.


----------



## EmmyReece

well done on the 2lbs *lovie *:D

I can only admire people who are strong willed enough to do ll ... if it's the right thing for you cranberry, then we're all here right behind you too :hugs:

:wohoo: my temp shot up today, so maybe I'm not out of the running after all :blush:


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Good morning ladies! 

Thanks everyone, I think I may have a day off then, will have to see how I feel. =)

*Tarkwa *size 16 is great! 

*cranberry *I think whatever works is what you need to do, if it is LL then go for it! :thumbup:

*Emmy *fx. =)

*lovie *well done on the 2lbs! 

My weight was down a tiny bit again today. Very happy about that, since if I follow my usual pattern it'll stay the same or go up a little very soon, since ovulation should be approaching in the next week or so. I seem to not lose weight around ovulation AND af. Talk about double whammy! :dohh:


----------



## Lisa84

Happy Friday everyone!!!

FX for a nice day like yesterday. Bit cloudy here tho :(

Well done to everyone that has lost weight :happydance:

I admire ppl who do ll as well. I wouldn't have the willpower to not eat! Plus i did look it up once and it said it can mess with your cycles so that put me off straight away but if you have a goal you need to get to then go for it!!
I also admire ppl who temp. I really couldn't do it. I obsess enough but it would drive me insane to have to temp and then constantly wonder what that means xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Chickened out of LL, BUT I am going to start doing this properly from Monday, was thinking I could start a seperate thread if ppl wanted to weigh in with me on Mondays? Still use this one ofc, just more like a mini monday club. Going to do more cardio, train for a 5k run this summer and eat SW style. I WILL! Sick of farting about and losing nothing, and sick of ttc, so im going to do something different for a change.


----------



## Lisa84

Hey Cranberry i find that the times when i fall off SW is when i am getting bored of what i am eating coz with SW i find that i tend to stick to the same things to eat.

If you are in need of inspiration then just ask. I'm sure we all have loads of different SW recipes and tricks that we don't know xx


----------



## Traskey

Evening all

I'm so tired i've written a post somewhere for the B2B thread and posted it. It's not here so goodness knows where I put it!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope you all had good weigh ins today. 
Lovie, congratulations on losing 2lbs.
Tarkwa, congratulations on losing 0.5kg.
Lil Pixie, congratulations on losing 2.5lbs.
Strawberry, congratulations on the loss too :)


----------



## Lisa84

:rofl: what ya like. Someone in the life and relationships bit will now be thinking 'what the chuff is lighter life and thanks for update on CM' hahaha xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

sending big hugs to everyone tonight :hug:

I'm feeling really weepy and yuck ... feel like throwing a tantrum and stamping my feet, but that's not going to get me anywhere so really need to snap out of it :nope:


----------



## Lisa84

:hugs: Emmy xx Go and have a nice relaxing bath. Usually works for me xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Mum's only got a shower :dohh: Roll on this time next week, I might have a soak in the bath then as we'll be in our new house :happydance:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey all - well done on all those losses ladies!
Cranberry - I need to get back on track too - I went to the dr today to ask for Orlistat as I've ground to a bit of a halt & he said if you eat even the tiniest bit of fat then 'it can be quite explosive, so be prepared for some accidents' Eeek!!! I already have IBS - I really don't want to be crapping myself in Sainsburys! So... I'm going to try the next couple of weeks doing some hardcore exercise - I'm just really lazy!
The dr also said something else that's really depressed me - he asked if they'd agreed to fund IVF & when I told him they hadn't got that far he said 'I thought Trafford had said they weren't funding any IVF anymore' So if he's right I could be doing all this for nothing!!


----------



## Tarkwa

Traskey said:


> Evening all
> 
> I'm so tired i've written a post somewhere for the B2B thread and posted it. It's not here so goodness knows where I put it!!!!!!!!!!!

Er, 4magpies journal :rofl:. I was having a read just now then this random post about WI came up and I thought to myself 'That's the one Trask is on about!'.
Here is the link: Traskey's random post in 4magpies journal!. :dohh:
:hugs:
xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Good morning ladies, how are you today? :flower:

*Traskey* sorry it's been a tough week, be sure to rest up during the weekend!

*twinkle* :hugs: Any way to clear it up whether you'll get funding for IVF or not? You're not doing it for nothing in any case, losing weight is a good thing no matter what the situation. I totally know what you mean though. 

I'm on orlistat myself (Alli, the lower strength version), and I haven't had any trouble with it. Then again, my diet is pretty low in fat as it is, and I usually don't have any stomach problems. 

Today I think I need to focus on getting plenty of exercise, as this week's been a bit rubbish in that regard. Plus a few days with a little higher calories - nothing too bad, around 1500-1600, but not what I'm aiming for! So I really need to get things going in the right direction again.


----------



## Traskey

Morning all,

Well i'm feeling better today after loads of sleep. I often get totally exhausted by Friday and crashed out at 8:45 last night. I didn't get a chance to catch up on everyone's journals before I nodded off so will do that this morning.

Emmy, I am sorry that you are feeling so low. I hope you feel a little better today. I am so excited for you moving into your own place. Going to be amazing for you. When are you moving in?

Tarkwa, thanks for finding my random post, I looked but couldn't see :haha:

Strawberry, enjoy the exercise today but take it easy on that hip that's been giving you trouble. 

Twinkle, sigh, that's not the first time I have read that on here. About funding for ivf being withdrawn after you have worked so hard to lose the weight. I really hope that isn't the case for you, or any of us. Keep going with the weight loss though. It will be better for you in the long run.


----------



## EmmyReece

we move in properly on the 1st ... really can't wait :happydance:

I'm still feeling ugh, but I'll get over it ... not got much of a choice really :dohh:

hope you have a nice weekend hun and enjoy the sunshine :thumbup:


----------



## lovie

hia everyone :hugs: 

your movng day is so soon emmy!! 

I just wanted to say happy summer to all of you! hopefully its the begining of a nice warm summer :) xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Can't quite believe it's almost here ... I can't wait to get into the house and really turn it into a home :happydance:

Am on a high today as I'm 8 dpo and ff hasn't taken my cross hairs off me :D

It's a bit gloomy here today, but am hoping the sun makes a reappearance during the week ...

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Good morning all! :flower:

Well it was the hen party last night and it was great. I did test but I only waited about a minute and it was BFN. I went back after about 15 mins and there was a definite pink line. I'm sure it was an evaporate though - after all this time ttc it's obviously not a BFP. I wish I'd have waited the full time so I could be sure it didn't come up in time but I'm not testing again, I'll just wait for af


----------



## EmmyReece

if you only waited a minute hun, it could be a bfp :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Good morning everyone, happy summer time to all :)

Lil Pixie, I hate evap lines! I'd do another one later or tomorrow where you can watch it and see what's going on.

Emmy, yay for your temp staying up and cross hairs!

Lovie, good morning :)

I am feeling good day. I've had loads of sleep and with those 9lbs lost last week I can see a difference in my waist and chest measurement of a couple of centimetres :D

https://www.pregnancysuccessprogram.com/conceiving-chances-101-tips-to-increase-your-odds/

I thought i'd share this. We know most of it already but there's no such thing as too much knowledge. 101 ways to improve your conception chances. Can't hurt right?


----------



## EmmyReece

I've got it bookmarked :thumbup:

Anything that gives us more of a chance of getting that bfp, can't be bad :D

They're fantastic results Traskey, so glad you're having visible results too hun :happydance:


----------



## lovie

hello all :)

I hope that test was the begining of a BFP for you lil pixie! glad you enjoyed the hen party:)

trasky you have done so so well, I hope you feel really proud of yourself! that is such great inch and weight loss! especially as you have been dieting for a while now, i think its normal to get really big numbers when you 1st start a diet but you have been eating really healthily for ages now and your body is still in weight loss mode thats great!! 

thank you for that link! im worried about the do have sex in the morning bit, that isnt really in our BD rutine, but oh well we had better try i guess! 

i hope the weather brightens up for you later this week emmy, its really dull here now we were going to go for a bike ride but its grey and blowing a gale, so i think we will go and walk around the shops instead!

xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Hello ladies!

*Lil pixie* oh I hope that's the beginning of a bfp! Evap lines are so unfair. 

*Emmy *yay that you're moving so soon!

*Traskey *thanks for the link - I don't know whether to laugh or cry though, reading through it we've done or are doing pretty much everything that doesn't require a dr! :haha: 

And it's great to lose cm's, you'll soon feel it in your clothes too! 

*lovie *we tried the sex in the morning thing one cycle, and we're not doing it again. Getting up at 6am just to have sex turned it into such a chore that I'm not willing to try it again! I've figured that bd'ing in the am during weekends will have to be enough, and even that doesn't always happen. 

Nothing much going on here, been good with the exercise yesterday and today (1 hour 15 mins both days, zumba + one of my circuit training type workout dvds). Perhaps a walk in the evening. Before that we have a huge job ahead of us of cleaning the house, as we skipped it for most part last weekend. :dohh:


----------



## cranberry987

Im not sure about that link tbh, I mean it says you should do reiki, massage, yoga, etc etc. If you did it all youd have no time for :sex:

Also, obv written by a man, morning sex, urgh. :sleep:


----------



## Tarkwa

Totally agree about morning sex - such a chore. We did try it on the last cycle, but DH said never again!!! But then if you leave it too late in the day you're both yawning (that's happened a few times, I can tell you!).

Looking through the tips some of them are obvious and IMO some are technically incorrect. Take number 22 for example - orgasms. Me do NOT need to orgasm to make a baby - some spermies can leak out before ejaculation. And for women, there was a program by that Dr Winston (miracle fertility doctor) that showed in a female orgasm the cervix dips down into the pool of semen, helping it into the uterus. One tip says to seek help from day one, but doctors aren't interested until you've been trying properly for one year (or 6 months if over 35). It also recommends charting your BBT which the NHS says is no use at all, but this is American after all. Interesting about aloe vera and cinnamon - can bring on early miscarriage, hmmmmmm! The hand gel DH just bought has aloe in it - I wonder how true that is?
xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Maybe if you bathed in it 24/7 thered be a risk. Im sure a bit of handgel will be fine. Your Dr would tell you if it was unsafe, like pate or soft cheese.


----------



## cranberry987

God, so bored and husband is watching the grand prix. Going for a run, back in 20 mins and will be unable to breathe :p


----------



## EmmyReece

Hi everyone :hi:

Just woken up from a 3 hour nap :blush:

Had some pasta and sauce for lunch which made me feel sick, so had a lie down, but had to lie on my side as it was hurting my boobies and tummy, and woken up 3 hours later :dohh:

Got some funny things going on down in my tummy, a couple of pops, stretchy aches and twinges :rofl:


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

I just made a mini group for those who want to WI on Tuesdays, its at
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...g-preg-well-pretty-damn-soon.html#post9849519

Not a replacement for this, just a mini version I spose :)

x


----------



## lovie

wohoo yay for running cranberry! i hope your able to breath again now! I hate the grand prix! I was in melbourne last year when it was on and i hated it even more then, you can here the cars all acros the city, I think it is about as much fun as watching the M25!

as for morning sex, i think we have had it maybe 2 times in our entire relationship, I do not feel sexy when im all soft and sleepy! im sure we were all not conceived by morning sex, my mother tells me i was conceived on a peace march in the 80's she said well we had sex the night before and then went on a peace march so that is where I guess the sperm met the egg... ewww! my mum allso tells me it was the 1st time she had ever had sex during her "fertile" time.. so lucky for her! 

i hope the house cleaning is ging good strawberry! håkan is cleaning as i dont much mind mess but it gets to a point where he cant cope with it. 

as for female orgasms i heared that they were good when ttc because they relax you and stop you getting right up and all the spermies falling out, so if you orgasm you are more likely to lie still for 5 mins after DTD

we went shopping today and i baught some gifts for my mum for mothers day, I got her a head massager, a little plate to put her used teabag in (she is a tea addict) and a fridge magnet that "normal peaple scare me" I think it is very funny as we are a very ab-normal family but my stepdad wishes we were all normal and tries to pretend every thing is normal!

agh!! I forgot to take my epo and ac today id better go do that!
xxxx


----------



## zowiey

Traskey, Wow!! Well done on the 9lbs, that amazing!! 

This is a long post, and I'm so sorry to bring it here, but I need to get it out, or else I am actually going to go crazy. Sorry ladies.

Well, I can honestly say I have had the most rubbish weekend. On Friday my husband didn't come home from work until 7.30-he finishes at 5.30, he had been to the pub. I wasn't very happy but let it go. He then informed me he was going to go back out, he left at 8.30, and didn't get home until 6.30am! I was livid, he was so drunk, had been smoking9both fags and weed), and I later found out (by looking on his phone) he had brought some cocaine. I was so heart broken, I still am, :cry: I can't believe he is doing this. He knows how much this hurts me everyday, and he knows the damage he will cause by doing it. He says he is sorry, and only did it because he is so stressed out at the thought of the appt on weds. I understand that, but really? He is the one with the problem, and he is the one who is doing nothing to change. I buy him vitamins, but he never takes them, even if I leave them out, he doesn't. He promised he had stopped smoking, but I then found out he was still smoking at work.

He has spent the entire weekend trying to make it up to me, and he really isn't a bad person, but having a baby is so important to me, I feel so hurt. Why, why would he do it?

Then to top it all off, my period is 2 days late, I took a test yesterday and got my first ever evap, nice. But of course I started to think that maybe it was just a super faint grey bfp! I did another test today and got that all too familiar stark whiteness. 

So my period is MIA, I'm still not pregnant, and my husband seems to be on a mission to fuck up his sperm even more than it already is. Happy weekend to me.


----------



## EmmyReece

Ohhhh zowiey :hugs:

I'm so sorry it's been such a crappy weekend :(

I would have been livid too, well I am livid for you. Has he ever done this before the cocaine or is it a one off?

I wish I had some proper advice, but I'm here with lots and lots of :hug:


----------



## zowiey

Thanks emmy,

He has done it before, but then we both used to do it, it was never a regular thing, and for me, I stopped all of it about a year before we started ttc, and I made him stop once we started ttc. What hurts me most is that he obviously didn't think about how much his actions would hurt me. He gave me no thought at all.


----------



## cranberry987

I think its hard for men to think that their spunk is anything but super strength. Seems like denial is playing a part here. Hes been a cock, but he did spend the rest of the weekend trying to make it up to you, so I think forgive him his slipup.

With the vitamins, can you take them at night with dinner together? Might just be that you need to change the routine, I know Im always forgetting to take mine.

Good luck with the appt this week, rly hope it goes well. Also, Evil evap line :(


----------



## lovie

zowie im sorry you have had such a rubish weeken :( it must be really hard to know that you are doing so much to try to help the 2 of you ttc and he isnt trying as hard, I know smoking isnt good when you are ttc, does cocain have a negative effect on fertility? not that if it doesnt have a negative effect its fine, it really isnt fine for him to do that without talking to you about it, and if he has said he wont take drugs he just shouldnt. 
 
do you think he might be really scared about the tests and have a kinda "im going to fuck my body up so much that if the tests come back bad it isnt actually me that is bad it because i took those drugs and smoking" ? like allmost if he trys hard and does all the right things and the tests come back bad it might be too much for him to take? 

maybe try to talk to him about the issues seperatly, like should he be out till 6.30 in the morning without letting you know? should he be spending your money on drugs? should he lie to you about smoking at work? should he be more serious about taking the vitamins? at least he is trying to make it up to you... is there anything you really hate doing? maybe get him to do the dishes for ever!

I hope you work it out with him soon, try to get him to see tomorrow as a new day and start afresh xxxx


----------



## Traskey

Zowiey, I am really sorry about the evap line. I swear I am beginning to hate pregnancy tests I hear about this so often. 

I think Lovie may have a good point about the smoking and drugs. Does he have to have another SA tomorrow? It could be that the stress has gotten to be too much for him. Not that that is any excuse though. Have you really sat down and talked about ttc? About how it makes you feel and him? After 2 years and seven months the stress must be taking it's toll a little.

I am glad he felt remorse though and tried to make it up to you, I would have been just as pissed as you are!

:hug:


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*zowiey* :hugs: Sorry you've had a terrible weekend. I can sort of guess how you must be feeling, a little. You know that my dh wanted to wait to get all the tests etc started, hence we're waiting till June to get that ball rolling? I felt terrible when I realized he doesn't want to go see a dr yet, like he wasn't putting as much into this as I am, not doing everything he possibly could to help! It was a horrible feeling, like he didn't care about me and what I was feeling at all! But then I just had to realize that he has different ways of dealing with things than I do, and I know from past issues that he has a tendency to deny things are wrong for a while before starting to deal with them, and that this can't be hurried along without making him very uncomfortable. 

Perhaps it's something like this with your dh too, and what lovie said above? Men often do feel that if their sperm isn't great that they're not really men, and knowing that you want a baby so bad and it's because of him that you're not getting it must be very hard to deal with. Sometimes we deal with things in ways that are in no way constructive - I've dealt with bad weigh-ins in weightloss with a tub of ice cream! Not quite the same I know, but still. I'd tell my dh what you said here, that the worst thing is that I feel like he didn't even think of me at all, not the fact that he smoked or whatever, but that he's refusing to do his part and not even tell me about it! Getting home that late without telling me would cause a MAJOR scene at our house alone. Hope you manage to talk about it, have a good heart to heart and get it all out there, and understand each other better after it all. :hugs:

We did clean the house, I even scrubbed the bathroom floor on my knees to get it properly clean! Feeling quite tired and sore now. But happy I've done both my exercise and a major clean of the house, now can just watch tv with the dh. =)


----------



## Tarkwa

Zowiey, I'm sorry you've had a shitty weekend hun. Can't believe what your DH did - I'm angry with you too hun :grr:. I'm sorry about the evap and the bfn - life seems to be dishing up the crap on your plate right now. I think Lovie has given some good advice - just talk to him - after all, you're both adults trying to bring another life into this world. If he wants to make it up to you he can explain why he's doing the stuff he has been. You could be quite blunt and ask him if he's doing this because he doesn't want a baby (I'm sure that isn't the case hun, but it might shock him into realising how much this means to you). I don't know what else to say hun, as I haven't been in a position anything like this, but I'm here for you, as are the other ladies I'm sure.
Sending you lots of :hugs: and a big slap to your DH!!!!!
xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Zowiey - so sorry DH is being a knob - big slaps from me too. My Dh said he's give up drinking to try & help sort his sluggish swimmers out but since we've found out I'm not ovulating he's started again - men don't seem to be able to see long term sometimes!
I'm hacked off today as I have a UTI & keep running to the loo and of course we can't BD!


----------



## cranberry987

My knobhead still drinks too. So much for solidarity :Grr:


----------



## zowiey

Thanks ladies, :hugs:

We have talked, well he has and I've just listened. He basically feels like his life is on hold, and he can't do the things he wants too, drinking and smoking (just fags) He knows that he has to stop, and has promised to make a big effort. I think it's a shock to him that we are having to have treatment, I'm pretty sure when we first went to the doctors he thought we would be sent away. He has said more than once that he doesn't think ttc for 2 1/2 yrs is that long!! He isn't to hurt that his sperm isn't to great, but he had an uncle that had the same problems, and they went on to have 3 children naturally, so he thinks it will be the same for us.

I spoke to his mum, and she did say that he has always ignored any problems he has. He would rather bury his head in the hope the problem will disappear, than actually tackle it. Whereas I research everything to death. Before we started ttc, I had 2 pregnancy books and loads of info on ttc! 
I'm still not happy, and I'm still hurting so much, but I know we have bigger things to worry about (Weds) and by golly if he pulls this shit on me again, I am going to smash the crap out of his car! (I'm not a violent person, honest!)


----------



## zowiey

Oh and just add, he did his last SA about 2/3 weeks ago, so I do think he thought he was "safe"!! Doesn't matter how many times I tell him it takes 3 months for sperm to regenerate! :doh:


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*zowiey* glad you had a chance to talk things out, even if it doesn't take the hurt or anger away, at least you can understand him a bit better. Though I have to say it: men! No logic, huh? 

But you two sound a lot like me and my dh, he likes to ignore problems as far as he can, whereas I do the same as you and research them to death (well put, btw!). Makes it difficult sometimes to understand each other. I don't remember how old you are, but in our case my dh isn't in that much of a hurry either, and seems to conveniently ignore the fact that I'm 32 so not young by ttc standards and we can't afford to wait around much longer! I don't think men really realize the urgency us women can have...

AFM the slight gain was gone this morning and I'm terribly sore from the workouts on the weekend! Good soreness though. =) Plus got a decent amount of ewcm this morning so ovulation is definitely approaching.


----------



## cranberry987

Morning

Planned out my food for today and I'm under the calories planned so all good :) that's with a few snacks. Going to try drink loads of water today which should help with any hunger

Planning on going for a run this morning but bed is so comfy!


----------



## EmmyReece

Good idea on the food planning hun, I might try that once I've got this week over and done with :D

Still lots of cramps here, temp went up slightly this morning so am hoping that it's for a good reason :blush:


----------



## 4magpies

Ahh sorry about the evap, I had a really nasty evap last month, its laughable now, but I was so upset.

I am gonna join back in posting again here now as I am desperate to get my BMI under 30.

We are waiting for our next FS appointment (should be june time) and I want to have a good BMI for then for referral for IVF.

Love and hugs too you all.

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: sorry you had an evap hun

Good luck with losing the last bit of weight, we're all behind you :thumbup:


----------



## lovie

hi ladies :)

zowie im glad you had a good chat with your hubby, I hope that is the last time he does that to you, and fair play with the car! id do exactly the same! I think men dont see ttc in the same way we do, mine says we can go and see a doctor in another year if im still not pregnant... well thats not going to happen, come september the 1st he will be at the doctors or i will move back to england, I mean why wait, its not like anything is going to change! men grrrr! 

cranberry your food plan sounds great! I have a super busy day im off to a meeting then of to do some tutoring and the out for a pubquiz tonight, so my plan is to drink lots of water and then make low fat mayo and tuna pasta for dinner and have a diet coke at the pub!

yay for the temp rise emmy :happydance: does that make you 9dpo? how exciting:happydance::happydance:

strawberry yay for the slight gain going! and:happydance::happydance:ewcm bring on OV!!

twinkle i hope your uti gets better soon, you poor thing! are you drinking cranberry juice?

I am in love with my supliments!! they made my AF so much easier! If i have another 28 day cycle with no spots and no bad pain i will actually marry my EPO and AC!! I will take them untill i get my menopause! :serenade: (the seronade is me loving my supliments) id definatly recomend them to everyone! 

xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Heehee lovie - you made me laugh!!


----------



## imogenwanted

obem and crying already shop she does take home 3 :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Aww man! 

I sts this week again! I'm so angry with myself! 
I only ned one pound and I'll be in the 12s - I was 12.13 on thurs but it doesn't count till wi day and it didn't last that long! 

Af is due today or tomorrow too so it's gonna be a bad week. Frowny face :(


----------



## lovie

aww lil pixie dont worry about a sts, especially when AF is due, i allways weigh more just before a visit from AF... as if AF isnt bad enough with the pain, running to the loo to change pads, disapointment... but we have to weigh more aswell! not fair!! 

imogen wanted i will have to try and get obem online, i hope it isnt too sad!

AFM i am going to a weight watchers meeting today, im a little scared as it will be in swedish, but i hope i can understand some of it! also im scared that i will weigh alot more as i wont be naked! 

xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Good morning ladies!

*Lil pixie* I always stay the same or usually gain around af, not fair is it? But hopefully it's just af for you as well, as that's water weight and will be gone soon after af. 

*cranberry* did you mean you plan what you eat for the whole day beforehand? I always do that, helps me stick to my calorie limit. Of course sometimes I stray from my plan, but usually I stick to it pretty closely. 

*lovie* good luck with the meeting! Were you finding it difficult to lose weight on your own, or are you using it as an opportunity to use your Swedish? =)

Nothing new here, weight slightly down again. Will be interesting to see what the dr says about my slow weight loss. Probably nothing as she won't believe I don't secretly eat a lot more than I mark down! :haha: Did an hour of yoga yesterday, felt really good with my sore muscles, and have a back massage booked for today so that should take care of the rest of it. 

Hope you all have a good day! :flower:


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Yep, I count all the calories in the food so i can jiggle things about if needs be. I use myfitnesspal which has a mobile app which is great. Not used to limiting myself as Ive usually done SW, but I feel good so far doing this.

Weighed myself today and lost 2lbs :) Plan is to look into IVF for September if we need it so thats half a stone a month I need to lose :o Im sure I'll be able to get it off if I rly try, or maybe do LL if im not quite there for September.

Made myself a yummy bagel for lunch and have had my porridge, just gotta avoid eating crap all day! Working from home and its rly slow at the moment so nothing to do but eat. I used to eat fruit all day on SW, but cant do that now. Have some cucomber and water - Lunch in 2hrs, but Im not hungry, just peckish.


----------



## StrawberryTTC

I know what you mean, I was used to not counting most veggies and fruit (had done WW in the past), but when you're counting calories, you can't ignore that they too contain calories. Fruit especially. 

I use a similar thing, only it's an online service. Does yours keep track of other things besides calories? The one I use also keeps track of amount of veggies/fruits (and you got a "green light" if you eat more than 600grams per day), fiber (green light for over 25grams), the amounts of fat/protein (need enough fat and protein, and the good type of fat to get a green light) and amount of treats (if you get more than 100grams or 10% of your daily calories from treats=foods that contain little useful things like fiber or vitamins etc but have calories in them you get a red light). I find that very useful, as I've tended to ignore the quality of the food I eat, and just focus on the amount of calories/points. Oh and of course it also keeps track of exercise, too.

Oh almost forgot - yay for 2lbs!


----------



## EmmyReece

Hi everyone :hi:

My weight has gone back up yet again :( , so I'm doing things differently as of next week. I'm going to get the move out of the way and then really focus on my weight loss. I've changed my goal on my ticker too, the amount of weight it was showing that I needed to lose was really getting me down, so I've changed it down to needing to lose 2 stone to achieve my goal, and then once I do that then I'll put my next goal as 2 stone lighter, and keep doing it that way. 

I'm going to book us into a luxury hotel in London for 3 nights at the end of November / beginning of December. And I'm going to make Chris promise that if I keep hitting my goals then he has to take me to see a musical of my choise :thumbup: And then when we get back from London we'll go and get a labrador puppy.

I'm back to ntnp, my weight has really got me down, and along with evaps I've been getting, I'm losing all focus on my weight and concentrating on testing, temping and bding lol. And what's the point in focusing on all of that if my cycles are going to be weird because of my weight??

It's kinda breaking my heart a little bit to put myself on a break again, but I think I'm doing it for the right reasons ... so I just need to get this week out of the way and then it's lots of dieting and lots more exercise - I *WILL *be a yummy mummy in 2012 :thumbup:


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*Emmy* First of all :hugs: I think it's a good idea to get the focus off ttc, and onto weight loss. I'm just speaking from personal experience, but for me focusing on ttc has not lead to anything good - rather to a lot of stress, sadness and being upset, and let's face it, if I am going to get pregnant, I will do so without obsessing about it! Just making sure to have regular sex is enough. =) Weight loss is so important for the health of the baby and myself during pregnancy, that I'm kicking myself I didn't start losing weight properly much earlier! So I think you've got the right idea. :flower:


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Copied from my journal: Well pretty much as I thought - no use, the dr. She just basically thought that since I have an office job=don't get much exercise beyond what I do with my dvds, that I just burn less calories and hence I need to restrict them so much. Wouldn't prescribe Xenical, as she said I would have to UP my calories to be on them. She just told me to be patient and persistent.

So no help there. Perhaps I just am one of the unlucky ones with a crappy metabolism. Doesn't help knowing that though!


----------



## cranberry987

It could be your metabolism - theres ways you can kinda reset it. Need to eat more for a while, then cut down from there. Im sure if you googled it youd find a plan. I think the biggest loser person Jillian something might have sent me a spam email about it. Worth a try at least :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Ooh yea she said something like that on biggest loser last night - she said you should vary the number of calories you have per day so your body does t get in a rut - so eat a few days of ver few calories, a few of a moderate amt and one day of a lot more. 

I don't count calories anyway so I'm sure I do that just by having my odd piggy day! 

I think you ladies are right about weighing more cos af is due. No sign today so I'm sure it'll turn up tomorrow - just wants me to start getting a little hope first!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Awww Emmy Hun, try not to think about it as being on a break. You still have a chance at a bfp. You can still get in some regular jiggyjiggy (it is good exercise after all!) and it's a great idea to spend some time focusing on you. Ttc is so draining I think it's vital to regroup sometimes. Just try to keep your chin up Hun. 

Are you all set for the big move?


----------



## Traskey

Balls! I wrote a long post and then lost it by the page refreshing :comp::argh::grr:

Condensing it, well done to Strawberry, Lovie and Cranberry on loses :happydance: 
:flower: to Lil Pixie and sts
:hugs: to Emmy on deciding to put the weight loss as a priority.

I've said it before but ttc and weight loss is the hardest combination together of anything and the ladies on this thread have my utmost admiration. Fingers crossed for your diets this week.

:hug:


----------



## EmmyReece

We're almost ready ... I can't wait for our first night there ... I've got some yummy bubble bath and I'm going to have a soak in the bath and snuggle up with Chris for the night.

I kinda feel like I'm giving up :blush: But I know I'm doing it for the right reasons if that makes sense :(


----------



## cranberry987

Youre not giving up, just refocusing your energies. If you still BD regularlyish then youre still in for a shot each month.


----------



## Traskey

You aren't giving up Emmy. You aren't becoming celibate or using contraception! Just not focusing all your energy on poas and ttc. It will be worth it!


----------



## cranberry987

Ive made up a song! To be sung to Heads will roll by the Yeah Yeah Yeahs

Pop go the eggs
(baby) dance til youre dead
Junk will fall
Junk will fall
Junk will fall...out

Preseed in the wet parts
Symptom spotting everywhere
The sex drives all gone
Youre all out

The men cry no the girls cry why
The men cry im tired the girls cry whatever
The men cry out, ok then

Dripping with icky stuff
Bum up stop bumbling
The softcup is in
Youre all done

Pop pop with the eggs
(Baby) dance til youre dead
Junk will fall
Junk will fall
Junk will fall...out

Peeing cup, heres the stick
Count to 10 when you dip
Peeing cup, heres the stick
Count to 10 when you dip

Etc

:haha:


----------



## twinkle1975

Ha! I love it!!!


----------



## zowiey

Cranberry-I love it!!

Emmy, :hugs: Hope you're ok?

I just want to say thankyou so much to everyone, I haven't been on much lately, but when I most needed to be picked up, you all stepped in. Thankyou :hugs: Things are slowly going back to normal for us, Hubby really can't do enough for me, and has said he has a treat in store for me on holiday, so he is trying so hard!

We are both really nervous about our appt tomorrow. I really don't think they will refer us as I still have 10lbs to loose, but as Ive said before, it really is only my fault. I'm going to ask if NHS funding will be cut in our area, because if it is, we're just going to go straight to private. But still, I'm feeling super stressed. Oh and I FINALLY got my period! I always knew it was coming, but being 3 days late is such a head screw!


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: cranberry, I really needed that giggle, thank you hun :hugs:


----------



## lovie

hello ladies :)

emmy i want to sit down and have an in real life cup of tea and a good long chat with you hun:hugs: its a hard decision weather to focus on the ttc or weightloss and i just want to give you a big hun!!:hugs: you are at a really exciting stage in your life, getting your own home and being able to make it just as you want it :) a couple of things make you a very lucky lady when it comes to ttc, you are young and i think i remember you saying in a previous post that the doctor had said you didnt have any under lieing problems, you will be a super yummy mummy in 2012! just try to see the weightloss as a step to get you to your BFP, I think if you focus masivly on the weightloss and settling into your new home you will get your cycles back regular in no time :)

cranberry :happydance: for the 2 pounds!! I love the song! I think you could make it a hit:thumbup:

zowie good luck for tomorrow :hugs: im glad your hubby has a treat planned for you :)

hello to everyone else :)

AFM i started weight watchers today, in swedish that was a chalenge, i weighed 95.5 KG which is more then my at home scales (94) but oh well, i usually weigh naked in the morning so it is bound to be different, and i was quite glad it wasnt more! hopefully ww will be the kick i need to get the weight falling off again, i love the no points fruit and veg, i could eat 10 oranges a day.. i must not do that.. but i do love them enough to eat them all day!

xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Good morning ladies, how are you all today? :flower:

*cranberry* love the song! :haha:

*zowiey* good luck with the appointment today! :hugs: I hope that even if they don't refer you, they acknowledge the great work you've done so far with losing the weight. 

*lovie* glad you had a good meeting. And you're right, weighing 1.5kg more in the evening/afternoon with your clothes on vs morning weight naked isn't bad at all! 

AFM I'm having a great morning. Weight slightly down again, positive opk, what more can a girl as for? :haha:


----------



## Tarkwa

*Zowiey*, just wanted to say good luck for today at your appt - I hope they haven't cut funding hun [-o&lt;.
I notice your ticker says your BMI is only 31.6 now so not much further to go :happydance:. Thinking of you chick.
xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Emmy- I think it is a fantastic idea for you to focus on your weight rather on TTC. Like others have said it's not like you are completely stopping just NTNP. TTC is sooo allconsuming it makes you forget about other things that need to be done. Honestly tho i think this is fab!! You really did worry me sometimes when discussing your temps and the differences. I just know that if i temped it would make me obsessive and constantly analysising what every temp shift ment would send me crazy. I'm suprised it hasn't sent you crazy. Just keep BDin regulary hun. OPK's and temping just give us a heads uip on what is going to happen and don't change it xxx

Strawberry - I agree with the others about varying what you do to stop the body from getting used to it. I try and do that with my exercise and will have a break every now and again so that my body doesn't get too comfortable.

Lovie - Good luck at WW hun xx

AFM i have not been very good at all food wise this week so think i will skip fat club this week. I would rather go next week and get a maintain as long as i am good. I am still keeping up with the exercise tho and hopefully the weather will pick up again so we can go for more nice long walks with the pooch :) xx


----------



## cranberry987

Hi all

Feeling rly down today and tempted to pig out. Will work in the short term I know. Don't know what to do with myself


----------



## Lisa84

Aww why whats up Cran? Is it just general things getting you down? xx


----------



## cranberry987

I don't even know. Nothings happened. Just sad. Might go for a massage and spa afternoon


----------



## EmmyReece

:hug:

You ladies are the best, I think each and every single one of you are FAB and honestly don't know where I'd be without you all.

I haven't temped for the past two mornings and everything feels so much more relaxed. My day (and I'm ashamed to admit it) would be very much based on how my temping had gone that morning, if it hadn't gone well then I'd be feeling really ugh all day, but if it had gone well then I'd be on a super duper high :blush:

I just need to get my focus back on the weight loss. Because when I first started it, the weight was dropping off, but I kept finding reasons not to be focused - our trip to London, some guy's nasty comments about my size, Xmas, New Year, my birthday ... it's just been one long list of excuses, but no more, I can't keep doing it to myself or I'm going to end up killing myself from a heart attack or something else weight related :cry:.

Chris has promised me that if I get my focus back and lose at least 2 stone before the end of the year then he will take me to a musical of my choice in London at the beginning of december. We've decided to have another 4 nights away and just have some more us time, so at the moment I'm busy looking into hotels as the price at the Premier Inn has gone up by £100 :shrug:

And when we get back from London, we'll be getting our first very own furbaby - a little labrador pup, we're not sure whether we're having black or choccy, but we're defo getting one :thumbup: All the more reason to inspire me to go for walks.

:blush: I'm so sorry for waffling on at you all :hugs: I do the same to Chris, I get excited about an idea, or get something stuck in my head and I just go on, and on, and on, and on ... :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

cranberry987 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Feeling rly down today and tempted to pig out. Will work in the short term I know. Don't know what to do with myself

:hugs: what about getting a big glass of water and going for a walk hun? just to try and distract you from food (if you don't want to pig out) ... it's a miserable day here in wales, but I love walking in the rain and it really helps me to think ...

but I do like the idea of a spa afternoon and a massage :hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

Ok massage booked. Sorry to moan. Needed to say how I felt I think so I could see how to fix it


----------



## Lisa84

ooo massage sounds fab i love being pampered!!!

Great news Emmy i'm so glad you are feeling more relaxed now you are not temping. That was always my worry with temping that i would analyise every little thing.

have you tried travelzoo for their deals. I'm in love with that site and have booked loads thru it. My mum and dad are currently on a 3 night break to portugal which they booked thru travelzoo that cost them a grand total of £75 each and have rang me to say it is absolutely gorgeous!!
I was going to book us a holiday to Turkey for September but we are thinking of having loads of weekends away using the deals on travelzoo xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Oooohhh no I've not tried them yet ... just off for a nosey now :D

Cranberry, I'm glad you've booked yourself a massage, hope you feel a bit more relaxed after it :hugs:


----------



## Tarkwa

Hey ladies!
Can't wait to hear back from *Zowiey *today. FX'd for you chick!
*Emmy*, I'm so glad you've worked out that you need to focus on one thing - but don't delay - I know you move soon, but starting getting into the right frame of mind for this next bit will really help you to focus more.
Well done on the losses =D&gt; and :hugs: to those who aren't doing as well. 

AFM my weight is still going down :wohoo:! Weighed myself this morning and I was 91.3kg and that's AFTER having some breakfast (waffles with butter and maple syrup)! I guess it's because I really don't have an appetite right now and am eating much more healthily and not snacking so much. Really do want a Chinese takeaway though but gutted my local isn't open at lunchtime (nor is the one opposite :nope:) - so will have to get one for dinner. Sweet and sour pork balls, chicken chow mein, egg fried rice and prawn crackers - does anyone else get the same when they have a Chinese? :shrug: I think our choices are bog standard, but I love them!
xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey all, 

Emmy - stopping temping is definitely good for our mental health!
Cranberry - hope the massage helped
Lisa thanks for the Travelzoo recommendation - I'm going to have a look too
Tarkwa - glad everything is going really well for you - I want chinese now!!
Zowiey - keeping everything crossed for you!

I've found out this week that my local authority has frozen funding for IVF until 2012 & even then any change will depend on the results of a government report - so unless we bounce out of recession it doesn't look like its a possibility (Also found out that even when they were funding it they were only doing 1 cycle rather than the 3 that the nhs recommend) 
There's no way we can afford to go private so I think out chances of a baby are pretty much zero :cry:


----------



## zowiey

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for remembering me! :hugs:

Well, we haven't been reffered today, as my bmi was 31, but we have an appt on the 1st June to go back,and providing my weight is down, we are being reffered then! They have a 2 month waiting list so the consultant said we should be looking at August to start treatment!! :happydance:

Hubbys results weren't that great, in fact his count was lower and the abnormals were higher, but the viscosity had inproved so thats good. But he has to go for a swim up analysis at the end of this month, and based on those results we will find out if we need iui or ivf with icsi.

Still not sure how I feel, i asked what our chances were of it happening naturally, and he said that whilst not impossible, with us ttc for so long that does go against us, but not to give up. So basically slim to none!

But hey, there's always hope!
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhh twinkle I'm so sorry hun :( :hugs: hopefully you get some good news about the funding

zowiey that's brill news about your appointment. how are you feeling about the weight loss? We're all behind you hun :thumbup:

Tarkwa, did you manage to locate some sweet and sour balls hun?

I'm mega excited, Chris has let me upgrade my phone to the brand new blackberry torch :happydance: And we're still looking into hotels for going to London in december, not sure whether to aim for the museums area, hyde park or closer to marble arch :dohh:


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Evening ladies!

*twinkle *:hugs: Sorry hun. I don't really know what to say, seems there's nothing that would make it any better. 

*zowiey *august is great, so that's good news! Now just stick to your diet and lose like 15 if you can, so you can be well under the limit to make sure the weight won't be an issue anymore. I know, easier said than done! 

Did 45mins of zumba today, so that's good. Feeling fairly good in general, but I always do around ovulation! :dohh:


----------



## zowiey

Twinkle, I'm so sorry. I feel so insenitive for posting what i did under your post.

I truly hope something changes, and it does become a possibility. :hugs:


----------



## zowiey

StrawberryTTC said:


> *zowiey *august is great, so that's good news! Now just stick to your diet and lose like 15 if you can, so you can be well under the limit to make sure the weight won't be an issue anymore. I know, easier said than done!


I was thinking the same, I want to be as far under 30 as i can in 2 months! I'm feeling quite motivated, I don't think I'll eat as much on my holiday now either, as I don't want to have to loose even more!


----------



## lovie

hia lovelies :flower:

twinkle im so sorry to here that news hun :( i cant imagine how you must be feeling, big hugs to you :hugs::hugs:xxx

zowie im glad the apointment went well! august is so soon, FX it works really quickly for you and your a mummy by next spring :hugs:

emmy your chris is such a super star! he is so sweet giving you a goal to work towards, a holiday and a puppy! they are such great targets to work towards! labradores are just the sweetest dogs! have you seen marly and me? 

strawberry yay for feeling good around OV time! use some of that pma and get BDing hehe 

tarkwa yay for healthy eating and your weight going down :happydance: my cousin lost weight with her pregnancy, she wasnt even particually chubby, just normal with a little extra, but she ate so healthily she lost weight on her arms legs and bum and it all went to her tummy! I hope you get your chinese! yuummmmy pork balls!

cranberry i hope you are a happier lady after your massage!

lisa lucky you haveing loads of weekends away booked :) 

hello to everyone else :flower:

afm i am enjoying weight watchers, it is good to know how much i can and cant eat. im under my points for today so i might have a sandwich if i get peckish :)

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah I saw marley and me, insisted on reading the book first and they both made me sob my heart out :blush:

glad to hear weight watchers is going well hun :thumbup:


----------



## cranberry987

emmy - try laterooms.com for london hotels, ive always found them cheapest for when I work away. High Street Kensington is a pretty nice area to stay in and cheaper than some of the other posh areas.

How rubbish is it that IVF funding varies so much, from funding being frozen to a 2 month waiting list. Youd think theyd even it out a bit more :( You never know tho, they say its frozen, but it might thaw (if thats the opposite hehe). Also, maybe it will change when the GPs get the budgeting powers. Dont give up, just wait and see. I know all we do is waiting, but at least we're good at it by now :hugs: 

I cheered up after my moan earlier. Had a painful massage from a wirey old hippy - exactly what I wanted, then went into the spa for an hour so - jacussi in the garden and steamroom etc, was lurvely. Then had legs and armpits waxed (ouch). Then did pilates and body conditioning. Knackered now and its BD night >< Rly dont have the energy, its going to have to be a quickie I think after dinner.

SW lasagne for dinner - it rly is lush, I can post the recipe if ppl want, its a meat sauce with veg, lasagne sheets ofc, and the white sauce is yogurt and egg. Sounds gross but its so nice I would eat it over normal lasagne.


----------



## EmmyReece

cranberry, have you got the names of any hotels you've been to? we were with premier inn at earl's court last time we went, but they want over £100 extra this time :(

ooohhh and yes please for the recipe, I might try make a load and then freeze it :D


----------



## cranberry987

I used to stay in the Kensington Close if I was in Central London - its about £80 usually which aint bad comparatively. Its rly nice and 2 mins walk to the tube. Theres also shops and restaurants there so was nice and handy for me. Also check tripadvisor - can put in your budget and it sorts them into the order theyre rated so you can pick a cheapy one with a good review.

SW lasagne recipe is :-

serves 4, 1.5 syns on EE per serving

400g minced beef
1 pepper
1 courgette
1 onion
4 garlic cloves
can of chopped tomatoes
400g passata
2 tsp mixed herbs
500g fat free yogurt
2 beaten eggs
pinch of nutmeg
12 lasagne sheets
4 lvl tbsp parmesan
low fat spray oil

chop veg into bite sized chunks
8 mins cook - beef, pepper, courgette, onion and garlic
add tomatoes, passata, dried herbs. can put salt and pepper in if you want, we dont bother.
cook for 15 mins

heat up oven 200c

mix together yogurt, eggs, nutmeg

spray medium lasagne dish with fry lite/low fat spray oil

put half the mince mix into the base
top with half the lasagne sheets
spread over half the yogurt mixture
top with remaining mince
put remaining lasagne sheets on
spread over the rest of the yogurt mixture
sprinkle parmesan over

bake for 30 mins/until golden brown

It makes 6 big slices in my dish and it freezes perfectly and can just be microwaved or cooked properly to heat up :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks for the recipe hun :thumbup:

And thanks for the hotel suggestions, I was thinking that it would be better if places were in walking distance, like the museums etc ... last time we were there we had to get off the tube early, walked up past the museums, then round to hyde park and down through there to marble arch :D


----------



## cranberry987

OOH exciting! The new series of Four Weddings is on Sky Living finally, so the one I worked on will be on soon! Not sure what week itll be but its on weds at 8pm and its the one with the Deaf lady. Ill be watching each week anyway as i heart 4 weddings :) I doubt Ill be shown but my voice might be used as I voiced over the bride for the bitchy scoring part.


----------



## Lisa84

Seriously keep checkin Travelzoo hun. They always have london hotels on there. Granted the offers are only for a couple of months but if ya have a look nearer the time im sure u will get one x

thanks for the Lasagne recioe hun. Im like Garfield i LOVE lasagne but have been wary about makin the SW one xx


----------



## Lisa84

Ooo wow Cranberry what do u do then?

I love 4 weddings too :) xx


----------



## Traskey

Evening all,

I've missed loads so I apologise in advance if I miss anyone. 

Tarkwa, I am glad the weight is still going down :)

Twinkle, I am full of :hugs: for you. That truly is the pits about the ivf funding. I had a panic and checked mine and can't see anything on line about it. Hopefully, they will reconsider when the new financial year rolls round. One cycle is blooming poor too! We are considering a loan but if we did it would only be for one cycle. We can't afford two or three. 

Zowiey, good luck with shifting those last few pounds. You can do it, I know you can!

Emmy, I am glad you are having a better day and yay for new phones and trips to London. Sounds just what you need to motivate you. So is a lovely puppy :)

Strawberry, yay for losses and pma during ov!

Lovie, good luck with WW. I am sure you will cope with all the Swedish.

Cranberry, love a good massage. Glad you feel better. Thanks for the lasagna recipe. When I can eat again I shall be making that.

:hug: for you all


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks for the hugs ladies & Zowiey please don't feel bad for posting - I'm really glad to hear your news - like we've said before all the ladies here are working so hard to ttc that its really easy to be happy for you all!


----------



## cranberry987

Lisa84 said:


> Ooo wow Cranberry what do u do then?
> 
> I love 4 weddings too :) xx

I'm an interpreter. Not sure if they'll have re-voiced it and i rly hope they don't show me looking stupid or anything. One of the brides was hilarious so I'm sure it'll be a good one.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh!! I need to upload a photo!! Fom my IPhone. Please tell me how to do it??


----------



## lovie

lil pixie plug it into your computor with the same cord you charge it with, and it should come up automatically an option to dowload images of it and then click yes and then thats it! good luck!

i will have to see if i can get 4 weddings on the internet i loved it! i love making håkan watch uk tv shows like that he is amazed and horrified at the same time

i hope that the ivf funding comes back for you twinkle and i hope that it stays good for others of you, it just is not fair that they are trying to save money at the expense of such an amazing service, id recomend they stoped treating drunk people on a friday night instead!

super busy day for me today i kinda wish it was finished allready! catch you all later :) xxx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:happydance: Thanks love! I'll have to do it when I get home, I'm on my way to work. . .


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Also, if anyone would like to visit my journal. . .


----------



## Tarkwa

Ladies, if you haven't already it is worth a peek into Lil Pixie's journal!
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

just peeked :D


----------



## Traskey

Lil_Pixie said:


> Also, if anyone would like to visit my journal. . .

I'm trying but the link from your siggie doesn't work :(


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Aww I'm sorry about that! I thought I was well clever putting that on there too! 

I'll put the pic up in a lil while - jus on my way home from work, but gotaa go visit my nephew before I can go home. It's his 1st birthday!


----------



## Traskey

It's ok, I found you in the lttc journals :D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D

Was that an assisted cycle or "au naturale"?


----------



## cranberry987

Hi all

Just found some AMAZING icecream in Waitrose. Its called Styles and they do it in Strawberry, choc and vanilla. Its 70 calories and 2.2g fat per 100g and honestly its so good. Tastes really rich and not like sweetener at all.

It is made of sheeps milk which might put some off, but rly it doesnt taste icky, you wouldnt even notice it if you didnt know.

£4 for a tub which is a bit expensive, but its worth it as its diet friendly icecream!! V excited.


----------



## twinkle1975

Pixie - I peeked too!! :happydance:
Cranberry - I can walk to Waitrose from my house - so exercise getting there plus diet friendly ice cream = happy Twinks!


----------



## Lisa84

:rofl: like how your think twink lol

might have to go and get some of that xx


----------



## Tarkwa

Lil Pixie's journal link *https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-journals/544985-always-aunty-post9911842.html#post9911842*
I hope it works ok for everyone (Trask, I get problems too when I click the link in Pixie's siggie).
xxx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

ok ive put the pic up.

thanks so mcuh for being so happy for me everyone, i know its not easy at all, and i really appreciate all of you being so kind. :cry:

ive never even been in a waitrose! i feel like you have to flash your bank balance before you even step foot in places like that! i must admit it does sound pretty interesting though . .


----------



## Traskey

We are all pleased for you Lil Pix. You have waited a long time!

:hug:


----------



## lovie

lil pixie massive congrats hun :happydance::happydance: I hope you have a h+h 9 months, can we have your tips and symptoms? :) :flower:

cranberry yummy icecream! i wish we had weitrose! 

xxx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Aww Hun, I don't have any tips! We all do everything right, and every single lady in here deserves a bfp (we've definately put our time in!) I honestly think in the end it just comes down to luck. 

BUT me and dh were talkin last night, and i read somewhere that if your overweight losing 10% of your body weight can increase your chances by 14 times. I worked it out and I've lost 11%! honestly honestly I believe the thing that's different is bellys to bumps and all the support and advice and focus on losing weight and being healthy - I really believe bellys to bmps is goon be a good luck charm for lots of us! It must be the weight loss - it just has to be! 

I haven't got any symptoms Hun, some cramps and that hippy pain I had but I'm not sure when that started. The only other thing is I'm drinking water like I'm in a desert! I never usually drink any, bub the last week and a half I'd say I've drank 2 - 3 litres every day. 

Remember when I told you my dh had made an appt because his bro had poor sa results? He just told me this morning the weren't just bad - he had zero sperm. If he'd told me that I would have been terrified! We're nervous about telling him now though, my dh doesn't want to make him feel bad. But we're gonna wait and see, the docs have told him his count might improve (something about some injections he's had for the army) 

Ooh look at me waffling! Sorry! Have a lovely day xx


----------



## cranberry987

I do think losing weigh is a good thing but I've lost 12% and nada. Is good to get support here tho as dieting while ttc is putting a double stress on things

I think im out this cycle. Had no lh surge and cbfm staying on high now for last 5 days. Laaaaaame.


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Good morning ladies! How are you all today?

I'm with *cranberry*, I've lost over 10% of my weight and no bfp. Of course it's different for everyone and losing weight is a good thing no matter what! 

*cranberry* sorry you're having an off cycle. Though I have to say that getting no peak on your monitor doesn't mean you haven't/don't ovulate, a long term ttc buddy of mine got pregnant on a cycle with only several days of 'high' and no peak at all. Though for me at least, sometimes it's easier not to hope at all... 

Speaking of which, I've caught myself fantasizing about it all again - when my due date would be (very close to my bday), how I'd tell my parents etc etc - why on earth do I put myself through that?!? :dohh: I thought I'd gotten over this part of the ttc thing, because thinking about those things only makes it more difficult when af arrives. :growlmad:

I have a hairdresser's appointment later today, probably not going to do anything drastic, but it's always great to get my hair done. Love the bit when they wash my hair! :cloud9:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I hate having my hair washed! It makes me feel so uncomfortable - but my sis always says that's her fave bit too


----------



## lovie

hi ladies,

thank you for the tips lil pixie.. im going to try and work out my %weight loss.. hmm 8KG from 103 KG.. that isnt 10% yet 5KG more to go then i will have lost 10 % :) thats sad news about your OH's bro :( hopefully its to do with the injections you mentioned, I bet you would have been worried if your OH had told you that before! how sweet is he to not mention it. i hope it goes ok telling your OH's bro when the time comes, im not sure if men react in the same way we do when they are struggling ttc and their friends become pregnant, i have never really thaught about it (selfish me!)

sorry you dodnt get a peak on your moniter cranberry :( hopefully it doesnt mean you are compleatly out, its hopefull what strawberry said about her friend :)

strawberry id day dream away, i think it can help in a way to have something positive to think about :) enjoy the hairdressers! I hate it when they wash my hair! infact i dont like any of it really i dont like to be mucked around with.. silly me!

afm yesterday was crazily busy, i left the house at 7.45 and didnt get home till allmost 10 and i was on the go all day, class then 2 lessons then private tutoring then my new book club (which is great its my 1st time at a book club) we are reading "freedom" at the moment and id recomend it to everyone. all i ate all day was 1 cookie, silly i know, but i had no time to stop and eat lunch i literally had to rush rush rush all the time, dinner was mexican without the wraps, so loads of vegies and spicy minced beef and guacomala and grated chease, so it was not super healthy but only came to about 14 points, and as i had most of my points left it was ok :)

hugs to you all FX for some more bellies to bumps BFP's soon! xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Lil_Pixie said:


> ok ive put the pic up.
> 
> thanks so mcuh for being so happy for me everyone, i know its not easy at all, and i really appreciate all of you being so kind. :cry:

ohhhhh hun :hugs: you've waited such a long time for this, you totally deserve it ... hopefully there'll be more of us joining you and Tarkwa in first tri soon :thumbup:


----------



## cranberry987

Lovie, how about taking some cereal bars or something with you? I always have some in my handbag and some of them can take quite a lot of battering and still be edible. you did well on the points but careful you dont eat too little.


----------



## twinkle1975

Cranberry sorry you're out this cycle :hugs:

Strawberry - hope the trip to to the hairdresser's is relaxing, Matthew's sister cuts my hair so I have to wash it myself & I really miss having it done. 

Lovie - Cranberry's right you need to make sure you're spreading your points out & eating something during the day or your body will hang on to the fat!

Hey & hugs to Emmy, Traskey, Tarkwa, Pixie happydance:) 4magpies & anyone else I've missed. 
Afm, I went back to WW last night for the first time in 3 weeks - my scales said I'd sts so I was expecting a tutting at, but their scales said I'd lost 2.5lbs! Yay! I'm also keeping everything crossed that AF will arrive today - weird I know!!! However yesterday was day 28 so if she arrives today then this will be my second 28 day cycle & I might risk some opks next month! :p


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Twinkle, those boots in your avatar, are they yours? They're adorable! Well done on your loss - that's great!


----------



## Tarkwa

Log cabin pics in *my journal* ladies.
Pix, they are Twinkle's wedding shoes!!! Doc M's - how cool are they! They have butterflies on them :flower:.
xxx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh my god hats awesome! My dh would have loved that!


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks ladies - I was so happy with them! When I got married for the first time I was 23 & let my Mum talk me out of having DMs, this time round I stuck with what I wanted - they were comfy & fab - I spent most of the day flashing my ankles at people!


----------



## twinkle1975

I've just changed my weightloss ticker as it was really depressing me - I've put how much I've got to have lost by the time I go back to the FS in August (even though I don't think I'll be getting the funding I still want to show him I can do it) and for the first time I have less to lose than I've already lost!! Much less depressing!


----------



## Traskey

Lil_Pixie said:


> Aww Hun, I don't have any tips! We all do everything right, and every single lady in here deserves a bfp (we've definately put our time in!) I honestly think in the end it just comes down to luck.
> 
> BUT me and dh were talkin last night, and i read somewhere that if your overweight losing 10% of your body weight can increase your chances by 14 times. I worked it out and I've lost 11%! honestly honestly I believe the thing that's different is bellys to bumps and all the support and advice and focus on losing weight and being healthy - I really believe bellys to bmps is goon be a good luck charm for lots of us! It must be the weight loss - it just has to be!
> 
> xx

You're right, we all deserve a bfp. Let's hope this thread is now on a roll and we'll get lots of bfps in here :happydance: 3 mor pounds for me and i'll have lost 10% of my starting weight. That would be great.



cranberry987 said:


> I do think losing weigh is a good thing but I've lost 12% and nada. Is good to get support here tho as dieting while ttc is putting a double stress on things
> 
> I think im out this cycle. Had no lh surge and cbfm staying on high now for last 5 days. Laaaaaame.

It's the pits! I'm amazed we're not all :wacko: I know women can multitask but diet and ttc? :wacko:



StrawberryTTC said:


> Speaking of which, I've caught myself fantasizing about it all again - when my due date would be (very close to my bday), how I'd tell my parents etc etc - why on earth do I put myself through that?!? :dohh: I thought I'd gotten over this part of the ttc thing, because thinking about those things only makes it more difficult when af arrives. :growlmad:

I try not to do this but I do have a due date calculator on my iPhone and I have been known to look up when it would be! 21 December if we get lucky this cycle :blush::blush:




lovie said:


> afm yesterday was crazily busy, i left the house at 7.45 and didnt get home till allmost 10 and i was on the go all day, class then 2 lessons then private tutoring then my new book club (which is great its my 1st time at a book club) we are reading "freedom" at the moment and id recomend it to everyone. all i ate all day was 1 cookie, silly i know, but i had no time to stop and eat lunch i literally had to rush rush rush all the time, dinner was mexican without the wraps, so loads of vegies and spicy minced beef and guacomala and grated chease, so it was not super healthy but only came to about 14 points, and as i had most of my points left it was ok :)
> 
> hugs to you all FX for some more bellies to bumps BFP's soon! xxxx

Sounds like you had a lovely, if busy day Lovie! I've never been in a book club before but that would be fab. I love to read, although my poor books have suffered a little since i've been on here ;)



twinkle1975 said:


> Afm, I went back to WW last night for the first time in 3 weeks - my scales said I'd sts so I was expecting a tutting at, but their scales said I'd lost 2.5lbs! Yay! I'm also keeping everything crossed that AF will arrive today - weird I know!!! However yesterday was day 28 so if she arrives today then this will be my second 28 day cycle & I might risk some opks next month! :p

YAY, for a loss, that's always good news. Well done!



twinkle1975 said:


> I've just changed my weightloss ticker as it was really depressing me - I've put how much I've got to have lost by the time I go back to the FS in August (even though I don't think I'll be getting the funding I still want to show him I can do it) and for the first time I have less to lose than I've already lost!! Much less depressing!

That's a superb idea. My ticker shows what I need to get to for a BMI of 30! If I put the whole lot on I would just get depressed. Seems a bit more manageable that way. 

Hope you've all had a good day. WI for me tomorrow, it won't be as much as last week but I am hoping to have lost a few more pounds. I've been super good again this week, no slip ups at all so I am really hoping it's gone down.


----------



## cranberry987

Hi. Im drinking tonight and im going to get a curry and im going to eat jaffa cakes. Pissed off. Stupid face rubby pregnant people.


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Good evening ladies!

*lovie *you gotta eat! Something like a cereal bar or even just fruit to take with you is a good idea. 

*twinkle *I've got my ticker counting down to just under bmi30, to make it to normal weight would be much too intimidating! And congrats on the loss. =)

*Traskey *I've got my fingers crossed for your weigh-in! :thumbup:

*cranberry *sorry you're having a hard time. :hugs: Want to share what's going on? 

Just got back from a nearly 1,5 hour walk with the dh and dogs. Tomorrow is my off day, dh's birthday. I'll try hard not to go too overboard though, but we'll see how I manage!


----------



## zowiey

Cranberry, I think sometimes you do just have to say feck it all, and do what the hell you want! I find it helps keep me sane. Hope you are ok tho? :hugs:

Well I thought i would pop by and say hello and goodbye! I'm off on holiday tonight, REALLY looking forward to it. I'm so glad we booked it now, I so wasn't prepared for the crazy emotions following our last fs appt. I literally feel sick everytime I think of starting treatment. Its crazy, things are finally moving forward, I've waited for this for over a year, yet at the moment it makes me feel phsically sick. I hope this will change and I can become more positive, but right now the closer we get to starting treatment the closer we get to it failing. Such a bad attitude to have, i know!!

I really must work on my pma! :haha: 

Anyway, I'm not going to need the treatment, because I'm going to get pregnant! Hubby is slightly concerned about the amount of loving I've planned for the holiday! I'm going for a different approach this month, going for everyday during Ov! I know the troops need time to recover, but damm it I only need one!! 

Hope every one is doing ok?

xxx


----------



## zowiey

One more thing......

I want to slap the shit out of people who put on their bfp announcements "finally after 8 long months", "After 5 hard months"

FECK OFF!!!!!

I know I shouldn't look, but I can't help it!


----------



## Tarkwa

It is hard reading things like that when they don't understand what 'infertility' feels like , but I know when I was trying back then it would have seemed like it had been a struggle (only because I didn't know how hard it was going to get). Obviously we've all been through a lot on here (and most are still going through!), and have additional worries with our weight, but we're all here for each other, and I know we wish everyone all the best with their pregnancies, and that we wouldn't wish what has affected us onto anyone else (even our worst enemies!). Making a baby is so much harder than we thought, but that's what BnB is here for - to help everyone get through it.
Think PMA ladies!!! :hugs: to all
xxx


----------



## Traskey

PMA, PMA, PMA I do try! Mostly succeed but not always. 

Zowiey, have a great time on holiday and get lots of lovings in :) Hubby will be so relaxed he won't mind. I know what you mean about the announcements, so I don't go in there anymore (especially on a downer day). 

I've been for my weigh in and been for a swim so all in all a productive day :) Cleaned the windows and fixed the blinds. Lost 3 pounds this week, apparently that is a good amount per week. In the morning and naked I am 2lbs lighter but it's all progress. Now should I tell the FS next week the naked morning weight or the clothed late afternoon weigh in weight. Oh decisions, decisions :haha:


----------



## zowiey

Well done traskey!! I would say naked weight! And if you look on the nhs website it does actually tell you weigh to without clothes anyway! Good luck with the appt,my fingers are tightly crossed for you. 

The nurse was realy sweet when i was weighed, it was actually at 90kgs but she put down 89kgs, it didn't make a difference to my bmi (and it is actually about what my weight is at Slimming world!) but still!

xxxx


----------



## Traskey

Oh, I like that idea Zowiey! What a nice nurse, with your weight :) Naked weight it is then and it's ok because the nhs said so, she can't argue with it :D Oh, i've lost a third of what I need to :wohoo: :happydance: I have 40 lbs clothed, to lose to get under BMI 30. Probably take 3 months ish. I'll keep going, if I can manage it to get down to a healthy range, but it will be weird. Never been that thin in my life!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Well done on your loss traskey! You must have willpower made of iron!


----------



## twinkle1975

Yay the :witch: arrived!! Never been so happy to see her - that's 2 months with a 28 day cycle - might risk some OPKs next month!!

Traskey - naked weight definitely!!

Zowiey - think I've missed saying good bye - see you when you get back!

Cranberry - I had a curry too - made me feel so much better!

Strawberry - My ticker is just what I need to lose by August - to get my BMI under 30 I'd have to lose 79lbs - what a heifer I am! Hope yoy had a good day with DH.


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Good mornin ladies, how are you all today? :flower:

*Traskey* I'd go with naked weight too, since that's the only one you have with the same circumstances each weigh-in. With the others your clothes, how much you've eaten/had to drink during the day affects the results. So definitely naked morning weight! 

*twinkle* yay for 28-day cycle! :happydance: 

*zowiey* enjoy your holiday and loads of holiday sex! lol :thumbup: l definitely don't read bfp announcements, haven't for ages, way too difficult for me. 

As for me, I ate my weight in chocolate yesterday. :dohh: Well not quite but not far off! But did me good, didn't enjoy it as much as I thought I would, so next time will be easier, and now I hope I'll find it easier to be super good for a good long while! :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

Good morning everyone :)

Twinkle, that's fantastic news on two 28 day cycles :) Go for the opk next month.

Zowiey, happy travels!

Strawberry, glad you enjoyed your "day off" yesterday for DH birthday. Sorry the choccy didn't taste as good as you thought it would. Maybe your taste buds have changed?

:hugs: for all


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*Traskey* probably something like that, used to eating healthily by now. Dh complained of the same thing! :shrug:

Well I started off well with correcting yesterday's disaster: did 1 hour 15 mins of zumba, followed by 25 mins of kettlebell training. All together about 800 calories burned! :happydance:

The only thing is that I've arranged to go visit my parents and friends next weekend, will drive down there on Friday, and back on Sunday. A 7 hour drive, ugh. But it's not that, it's maintaining my diet that will be difficult, nevermind exercise! I was thinking that perhaps I could take my zumba tape along and do that on Saturday, before going off to spend the evening at my friend's place? The food will be the difficult bit though. :dohh:


----------



## lovie

hia all :)

definatly go with the naked 1st thing in the morning weight trasky :) if needs be just take all your chloths of they are nurses and doctors i am sure they have seen it lal before hehe

have a great holiday zowie! i hope you get lots of bd-ing in :)

well done strawberry for making up for yesterday, happy belated birthday to your OH :) i find that "bad" foods dont taste as good when i have been dieting for a while... they taste too sweet i think.

i am being a very bad ttc-er this month, i keep forgetting to temp and do my opk's i temped this morning anfd it was 26.8 way higer than usual, i didnt do anything special last night, no alcohol, but i did wake up late so maybe that is why, the problem is that i dont have any recent temps to compare it too.. im only on cd 10 so too early for OV i think, and i have had no ewcm... oh well i had better BD just incase. 

how is everyone feeling about mothers day? im sad im not with my mummy today, she was a single mum to me and my brother and i think she is the most amazing woman in the world.. also facebook is full of my mummy friends saying things like "i am so lucky to be mum to harrison" and other enviable things like that! I hope next year we all have either tiny little baby or nice round bumps for mothers day :) xxxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Yeah my facebook is the same today. Plus as I work for a church I had to do a Mother's Day Family Service this morning & be all perky about it! I indulged myself with a cupcake & an hour listening to Adele on MP3 & having a theraputic cry!


----------



## Lisa84

Hello everyone :hi:

Hope you have all had a fab weekend xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Hello ladies, how are you all? :flower: It's been quite quiet on this thread this weekend, hope it means you're all getting your mind off ttc and even weight loss!

I was happy as this morning the scales only showed 0.5kg gain. =) So hopefully I'll be down to my lowest weight and even lower really really soon! About 5dpo too, but I'm trying very hard not to think about that. In fact af should show around next weekend or right after, and as I'll be away that weekend I hope I won't have time to obsess too much! :blush:


----------



## Lisa84

I'm not too bad this morning! Bit busy at work so really should be on here :blush: lol

I am officially 1dpo today :) Got a good feeling about this month.
Mothers day hit me really hard yesterday so i'm glad i'm feeling positive xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*Lisa* Yay for 1 dpo! :happydance:

I've just been doing some reading. Scientific studies/articles about obesity and fertility, and have to say that in a way it's grim reading. Seems that pretty much everything is affected by being obese (ie bmi over 30), though ovulation most of all. If you're interested, I posted a few links in my journal. Of course the upside is that most likely all the negative things can go away by losing weight. 

So we're all doing a wonderful job by losing weight! :wohoo:to us!


----------



## Traskey

Good afternoon everyone

Well done on not gaining too much Strawberry, on your day off. Congrats to Lisa for not missing that eggy :)

I think us losing weight is only going to be a good thing so we are on the right track trying to shed a few pounds.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I have completely fallen off the wagon and eaten far too much food over the weekend! 

When I weigh myself tomorrow I'm just hoping for not too much of a gain - I'm gonna get back on track and be super healthy from tomorrow! I've still eaten lots of good nutritious food - I've just added some curly fries and naan bread and cheese on top. 

Ooh lots of ladies are post ov right now! Fxed fxed fxed!!


----------



## lovie

hello :)

lil pixie you deserve some curly fries and naan bread! I hope you are feeling good :)

strawberry i will pop over and check out those links in your journal... from what i have read so far OV is the main thing that is changed by being overweight, I am glad that I OV (id be super silly to feel any differently) I do hope that I get better fertility when i loose weight!

hugs twinkle :hugs: I bet the service was really touching! FX next year you have a little buba to celebrate with :hugs:

afm ww again tomorrow i hope i have lost something! ttc is boring me at the moment.. for the last couple of nights we have been dtd every night.. i might just keep doing that every day and not worry too much about when i ov, alltho my OH might get a little tired!

xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Good morning ladies, how are you all today? :flower:



lovie said:


> from what i have read so far OV is the main thing that is changed by being overweight, I am glad that I OV (id be super silly to feel any differently) I do hope that I get better fertility when i loose weight!

This is true, but according to studies even when only looking at women who ovulate, us who have a high bmi are less likely to conceive anyway. So there's something other than the ovulating!


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello my lovelies - 10 hours without an update!!?? Hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## Traskey

Blimey Twinkle, good spot, we can't have that!

How are you? I am hoping that all of us are mums or mums to be by next Mother's Day. It's always a sucky day to get through. 

I hope you are all having a good day food wise. I've had a banana shake, vanilla shake and peanut bar today and at 8 it will be chilli :D Now if only it tasted like a real chilli. One day soon. Well, in my case, probably won't be until the summer but I suppose in the grand scheme of things it isn't too long.

Hugs for all x


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Aw traskey it will be so so worth it in the end! How are you doing? Do you feel hungry or have you gotten used to it now? 

This month was the first time I've ever had ov bleeding - just two little spots. That must have been what it was - and the only thing that's changed is my weight - I think we're all on the right track here I really do! Last summer when I was at my heaviest I had some cycles that were more than three months long, and in January I had a real 28 day cycle. 

I know weight doesn't affect some ladies at all, but foe me I ink it wreaked havoc - although I have a lot more weight to lose!


----------



## Traskey

Lil Pix, you don't need to hide your banners on here. You need to change your ttc for 3 years to pg though :D

I am doing ok. I do get hungry but only when it's time to eat. Otherwise as long as you drink lots of fluids then it's ok. You just have to get through the first week and then it's fine. I hope you are eating lots of healthy things :)

Sounds like losing weight for you has really helped with ovulation :) Well done for losing the weight that you have.


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Good morning ladies, how are you all? :flower:

*Traskey *you're doing so well! :happydance: I'm sure I'd cave in and have some food, even with the deadline and all. Be very proud of yourself!

*twinkle* doing good here, how are you doing?

AFM my weight went down a little again today, yay! :happydance: So it looks like Saturday only affected my weight for a couple of days, so that's good. Of course I had soups for lunch and dinner yesterday so I'm sure that means there was (TMI!), um, less stuff in my bowels and hence the weight loss, but still a loss is a loss! I'll try to be good next weekend even though I'm away, don't want to see the scales go up again. 

You know, I'm almost exactly half way in my weight loss to get to bmi30. On the one hand it seems like I've been working at this for ages, so _only_ half way, and on the other - yay, half way already, I can _so _do this! You ladies know what I mean?


----------



## lovie

strawberry congrats on hitting the half way point :) you have done so well, you have got this far so you know you cen get to where you want to be!

i had ww yesterday and i lost 1.2 KG this week, im pleased with that as i did have quite a few cheating days! if i keep loosing 1kg a week i will hit my target of 30 bmi on my birthday :)

xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm alright thanks - quite chirpy today - AF cramps have gone! Think I've put on this week but not surprised as I usually do while she's here. 
Traskey - I'm proud of you too - keep it up girl!
Strawberry - woohoo on getting to your halfway point!
Lovie - well done on your weightloss this week!
Lil Pixie - show us your banners!!

Hey everyone else! Hope you're all just busy - esp Emmy with the new house!


----------



## Traskey

Congratulations to Twinkle and Strawberry who have hit or exceeded their half way mark with their weight loss. That's a great achievement girls :)

Lovie, well done on losing 1.2kg. You must be pleased with that too :D

Hope you've all enjoyed the sunshine today. It's a beautiful day!


----------



## Lisa84

Well done Lovie and Twink you have done so well :happydance:

I've got SW tonight i it's gonna be a bad one. I have had 2 really bad weeks and didn't go last week so i'm gonna be hit with the full 2 weeks tonight :( I'm expecting at least 5lbs on :( xxx


----------



## cranberry987

its better that you go than not tho, dont worry so much, itll come off again.


----------



## Lisa84

Yup i know just sick of having good weeks followed by bad so they keep cancelling each other out. I've been around the same 4lbs since xmas :( xx


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Just read a couple of articles about ivf with bmi over 30. As long as it's under 35 then pregnancy rates are the same, just that mc rates are higher.


----------



## Traskey

Lisa84 said:


> Yup i know just sick of having good weeks followed by bad so they keep cancelling each other out. I've been around the same 4lbs since xmas :( xx

I hope you find your motivation again soon Lisa. Do you stay for the meetings or just weigh in. Sometimes the meetings help (sometimes they don't!)



cranberry987 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just read a couple of articles about ivf with bmi over 30. As long as it's under 35 then pregnancy rates are the same, just that mc rates are higher.

Oh that's goodish news. My scales weight has me at bmi 35 today so that's better than where I started. I was told the private ivf clinics will consider any bmi but they prefer 35 or under.


----------



## Lisa84

I stop every other week coz i have to rush off to work on the other one. They do help me loads!!! xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks for the congrats girls - I feel a bit of a fraud though as the end of my ticker is only where I need to be by August - no where near where I need to be for anything to happen!


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Good evening ladies!

*lovie *yay for 1,2kg, well done! :happydance: With a couple of not-so-good days that's an amazing result!

*Lisa* I was in the same situation about a month back, and it was unbelievably frustrating! Going back and forth within the same few lbs is the worst. The way out of it for me was to get really strict, see the weight start coming off reliably, which has kept me motivated so far at least. :hugs: to you
*
twinkle* pffft, you've done an amazing job, and it's good to look at our goals in parts. The whole of it can be way overwhelming. I'm sure I won't be happy at bmi30, if I ever get there, but that's my first proper goal. On the web service I use to track my calories and exercise, I always put the next 5kg as my goal - so now it's 95 kg, which is 0.6kg away! Then I'll put in 90, and so on. Helps to make it seem more manageable. 

*Traskey *getting down to bmi35 in such a short period of time is amazing! :happydance: I hope you stop and think about it, and give yourself credit for the hard work you've done. 

AFM today's been a good day, both with my eating and exercise. Trying to be extra good in preparation for my weekend!


----------



## twinkle1975

I decided I want to be a proper part of the club so I got a Bellys to Bumps ticker!


----------



## Traskey

YAY TWINKLE!!!!!!!!! You've got to have a ticker :wohoo: :happydance:

Strawberry, you are losing weight every week, can't get any better than that :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Aww I want my bellys to bumps ticker back - I didn't mean to delete it - I just got a bit giddy :dohh:

I've fallen completely off the wagon and gained three pounds! Much better today though lots of lovely fruit and soup! 

Thanks for saying I can keep my ticker ladies - I just didn't want anyone to think I was rubbing it in, you know? And I don't want to leave you guys at all!! I haven't even dipped my toe into 1st tri - I'm far too scared! 

Twinkle I completely agree with strawberry - your doing amazingly - and making your goals more achievable will help you to stick with it. 

I miss Emmy - I hope she's having a lovely time moving in to her new home! And I hope she's back super soon!


----------



## lovie

hia :)

lisa i hope your meeting went ok, tomorrows a new day, I hate going to meetings when i think i might have gained, that is why i stoped ww before i just felt so resentfull paying to feel bad :( but this time i am trying to use that feeling as motivation! lets see how long it lasts lol

twinkle you have done great hun! half way down your ticker is a fab aceivement! I will join you in having an "oficial" bellies to bumps ticker next week when i (hopefully) get to change my weight!

cranberry thats great news about the pregnancy rates, am i right that you said it is 50%? is that the same for everyone or does that change depending on anything other than age and a bmi over 35?

strawberry well done for having a good day on calories and excersise!

trasky yay for having a bmi of 35! you are doing so amazingly on the new diet i admire you so much!

lil pixie your tickers give me lots of hope :) i hope you are feeling well :hugs: I wonder if there is a place in the 1st tri for ladies with a higher than average bmi, id come stalk you guys if there is to get an idea of what to exect from weight gain and doctors apointments and so on :)

afm I have been sticking to my points the last couple of days, if i can cheat and loose 2.5 pounds a week consistantly i will be happy! im waching the bigest looser, i shouldnt because it makes me want to loose 8 pounds a week! i want to be on the bigest looser! so much:happydance:

xxx


----------



## cranberry987

I think that 50% was under age 35, age is rly the thing which affects the success rates it seems more than BMI. I think its a good idea to get under 35 but Im not gonna stress about getting under 30 now as Im paying anyway.

Thats average tho so some clinics have better, some worse.

Had a bit of an upset tummy yday so lost the 1lb which I gained last week, then I went out to Yo Sushi and had an icecream afterwards oops :p


----------



## Traskey

Yes, the success rates get lower and lower the older you get. At 39 it sucks but at 40 it seriously sucks!!!! Moan at your doctors girls not to make you wait too long grrrr


----------



## EmmyReece

Hey ladies :hi:

Just popping in to say a quick hi and see how everyone is doing. 

I've been super naughty where food is concerned, but, am hoping that I can get back on track as of tomorrow night (which will be our first night in the house).

I'm feeling a bit down ttc wise, worrying that I'll have yet another stupidly long cycle, worrying if it'll ever happen for me and Chris ... I just need a bit more me time so I can try and snap out of it :dohh:

Sending you all mahoosive :hug:

Miss you ladies tons ... can't wait to have the right attitude to be back here properly :kiss:


----------



## cranberry987

I do wonder if it would have been a better idea if we all had got pregnant at 15, none of us would have any education or careers, and would have probably raised attention-starved future-crack-addict children, but I bet we would have got knocked up the very first month. We'd be grandmas by now, how depressing is that. 

I actually had a flat stomach at 15 as well, so no one would have been complaining about my BMI. I did smoke and drink like a fish tho :p


----------



## lovie

hia all :)

emmy hi and biiiig hugs back to you!!!! good luck with the house move, i bet you are super excited? i miss you when your not around here but i understand OFC that you have loads on :) xxx

cranberry i wish i had just had babies young.. maybe not 15 but from 20 onwards i would have a football team by now.. the only thing would be that i would have settled with my ex and that would have been wrong, im glad now that i am making a life with håkan.. we started ttc as soon as we could (infact we never really used contraception-i just thaught that it wasnt my fertile time) I just know he is the man i want to be a dad to my babies :) sure it would be more sensible to get a better paying job and learn swedish first but i am glad we started trying as soon as we could :)

its interesting that different ivf clinics have different succes rate i wonder what is different.. any ideas? 

does any of you ladies who have done ww know how many points are in low low fat milk enough for a cup of tea? 

xxxx


----------



## cranberry987

I think that some clinics have higher rates as they have more sterile procedures, note experience etc. 

Also isn't 1pt about 50 cals? I wouldn't bother counting a splash of skimmed milk tbh.


----------



## twinkle1975

Zero points in 5 teaspoons of skimmed milk - is that enough for a cup of tea!??


----------



## lovie

thank you for the info ladies :)

as for the ivf sucess rates varying youd think that the good ones would tell the others how thay do it!

xx


----------



## twinkle1975

cranberry987 said:


> I do wonder if it would have been a better idea if we all had got pregnant at 15, none of us would have any education or careers, and would have probably raised attention-starved future-crack-addict children, but I bet we would have got knocked up the very first month. We'd be grandmas by now, how depressing is that.
> 
> I actually had a flat stomach at 15 as well, so no one would have been complaining about my BMI. I did smoke and drink like a fish tho :p

Ha Cranberry you made me giggle!! I was also a skinny minny at 15/16 - I've been so worried about accidently getting pregnant all through my life but like lovie says if I had I'd be stuck having to have contact with my ex & he was an controlling abusive knob. In fact I think I might have had a very early miscarriage just after we split up & I had really mixed feelings about it & still do. 

Emmy - first night in your house tonight - hope it goes really well!! I'm just concentrating on the losing weight bit at the mo as I really don't think I'm ever going to get a BFP or even Ovulate at the weight I am.


----------



## twinkle1975

Lovie has just joined the weightwatchers support thread so just thought I'd post a link here for anyone else who is doing WW https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting...-watchers-support-group-658.html#post10034250


----------



## Traskey

cranberry987 said:


> I do wonder if it would have been a better idea if we all had got pregnant at 15, none of us would have any education or careers, and would have probably raised attention-starved future-crack-addict children, but I bet we would have got knocked up the very first month. We'd be grandmas by now, how depressing is that.
> 
> I actually had a flat stomach at 15 as well, so no one would have been complaining about my BMI. I did smoke and drink like a fish tho :p

I'm sad to say I never had a flat stomach from the age of about 12. Always had a weight problem from when puberty hit. I'm glad i'm having a child with the man I love but I wish i'd met him 10-15 years ago! :dohh:


----------



## Traskey

EmmyReece said:


> Hey ladies :hi:
> 
> Just popping in to say a quick hi and see how everyone is doing.
> 
> I've been super naughty where food is concerned, but, am hoping that I can get back on track as of tomorrow night (which will be our first night in the house).
> 
> I'm feeling a bit down ttc wise, worrying that I'll have yet another stupidly long cycle, worrying if it'll ever happen for me and Chris ... I just need a bit more me time so I can try and snap out of it :dohh:
> 
> Sending you all mahoosive :hug:
> 
> Miss you ladies tons ... can't wait to have the right attitude to be back here properly :kiss:

Enjoy the new house Emmy, i'm sure you will be very happy there :flower: Can't wait to have you back, come soon :) Hugs xx


----------



## Lisa84

I have never had a flat tum either. At least i don't know what i'm missing lol

Hope you have a fab first night in your house. I'm sooo excited for you Emmy coz i remember our first night in our house. Finally realising you are a grown up with responsibilities is scary but so exciting!! :) eek

AFM SW was as expected and i put 3.5lbs on. I wasn't too fussed with that coz i was expecting more over the 2 weeks to be honest. I have been super good for the past 2 days tho as i am determined to get that off for next week :) 

Hope you are all have a good day in the sun :) xxx


----------



## Traskey

Glad you are having a better few days Lisa. Hopefully those pounds won't hang around for long :)

Isn't it gorgeous again today? So nice to see the sun.


----------



## Lisa84

I Know!!! I really wanna go to the pub and have a pint haha Definate beer garden weather xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Ooo beer garden would be nice - am hoping we can have a drive to the seaside tomorrow. Off out with the girls tonight - vodka & diet coke all night!


----------



## lovie

hi all :)

have a fun night tonight twinkle!! vodka and diet coke is a great diet drink enjoy :)

oh beer gardens sound so lovely.. a pint of lager and salt and vinigar chrisps yum!! 

hugs emmy i hope the house is lovely, what a great time of year to move in with all this sunny weather! 

xxx


----------



## Traskey

Morning everyone,

Hope you all have a lovely day in the sunshine today. I hope the snow melts for those of you up north! 

:hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

lovie said:


> hi all :)
> 
> have a fun night tonight twinkle!! vodka and diet coke is a great diet drink enjoy :)
> 
> oh beer gardens sound so lovely.. a pint of lager and salt and vinigar chrisps yum!!
> 
> hugs emmy i hope the house is lovely, what a great time of year to move in with all this sunny weather!
> 
> xxx

I love your picture!!


----------



## lovie

thank you twinkle :) was last night fun? 

the snow has mostly melted, just some snow piles dotted around... I love england in spring i want to be home!

my opk's are driving me crazy! i have not got a really dark one yet infact it went allmost dark and now is getting lighter! grrr

:flower:


----------



## twinkle1975

Last night was great - 70s & 80s music - danced loads surely enough to off set the vodka???


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Aww where did you go twinkle? I went to a 70s & 80s night at tiger tiger a few weeks ago. I'm glad to had a lovely time. 

I spent the whole day today with the mil in the sun watching the men work, it was wonderful! 

Hope everyone else is having a lovely sunny weekend xx


----------



## Traskey

Good morning everyone

I haven't been to a 70s and 80s night in ages! Would be fun :)

Hope your diets are still going well. I always find the weekends the hardest, all that time on my hands :blush:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I didn't enjoy it so much when I went tbh - it was all a bit before my time! Haha I don't remember the 80s at all!


----------



## lovie

im sure all the dancing got rid of the vodka calories! what fun to go to a 70's 80's ight! the only 80's music i really remember of the 80's is what my mum listened too so lots of the cure... great music tho.. much better than most of the rubish around now! 

so i have eaten to much and used all my ww extra points... a portion of pasta is so small!!

xxx


----------



## Traskey

Oh I know. It was one of the only things I found tough on WW. A portion of potatoes and a portion of pasta. I realised I must have been either a) seriously overeating or b) their idea of a portion was based on some alien :haha:


----------



## twinkle1975

Lil_Pixie said:


> Aww where did you go twinkle? I went to a 70s & 80s night at tiger tiger a few weeks ago. I'm glad to had a lovely time.
> 
> I spent the whole day today with the mil in the sun watching the men work, it was wonderful!
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a lovely sunny weekend xx

We just went to a local hotel - its a bit like being at a wedding - you can dance & have a laugh without worrying about lairy old men! 


Lil_Pixie said:


> I didn't enjoy it so much when I went tbh - it was all a bit before my time! Haha I don't remember the 80s at all!

Oh my life I feel SO old now! 


lovie said:


> im sure all the dancing got rid of the vodka calories! what fun to go to a 70's 80's ight! the only 80's music i really remember of the 80's is what my mum listened too so lots of the cure... great music tho.. much better than most of the rubish around now!
> 
> so i have eaten to much and used all my ww extra points... a portion of pasta is so small!!
> 
> xxx

And I'm old enough to be lovie's mother :cry::cry:


----------



## twinkle1975

Traskey said:


> Oh I know. It was one of the only things I found tough on WW. A portion of potatoes and a portion of pasta. I realised I must have been either a) seriously overeating or b) their idea of a portion was based on some alien :haha:

I showed DH how much rice he'd be getting if I actually used the amount shown in the a WW recipe he was like - :saywhat:


----------



## lovie

no your not twinkle!! are you born in 1975? your only 9 years older than me! i just didnt have much music choice when i was 6 i just had to listen to whatever was on!:hugs: it sounds great to have it at a hotel! i hate that bit of the evening where you get the sleezy guys coming over and wanting to chat. 

the pasta is just rediculous i had 2 portions and it was still alot less than what i would usually have (greedy guts that i am!) I think i need a smaller plate! 

xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

lovie said:


> no your not twinkle!! are you born in 1975? your only 9 years older than me! i just didnt have much music choice when i was 6 i just had to listen to whatever was on!:hugs: it sounds great to have it at a hotel! i hate that bit of the evening where you get the sleezy guys coming over and wanting to chat.
> 
> the pasta is just rediculous i had 2 portions and it was still alot less than what i would usually have (greedy guts that i am!) I think i need a smaller plate!
> 
> xxx

Phew - I'm just feeling ancient today - I was talking to someone on the Girly Sanctuary during the weekend & I am actually old enough to be her mother (hence my signature! - trying to make light of it instead of blubbing!)
I really struggle with pasta - I coudl eat a huge bowl of it & I feel starving when I have the miniscule WW portion allowed (or 2!) 
I'm going to have to be really good for the rest of the week as we've had 2 picnics this weekend & a dominos pizza!


----------



## Traskey

Awww, I really wanted to have a picnic this weekend too. I made one for DH on Friday and we met in the park for lunch. He had his picnic and I had my shake. It was so lovely to sit on the grass and just relax. I never usually get a lunch hour as i'm driving to the next lesson. It's been so lovely to have this nice weather :)


----------



## Tarkwa

Well, I reckon we've had our summer now! Those few days of sunshine were glorious, and with DH working out in the garden he's turned a lovely colour. 

I thought I'd let you ladies now that although my weight is like a yo-yo I weighed myself this morning and was 91.5kg, which is only 200g up from my lightest weight so far! My eating habits are yo-yoing too - one minute I could eat like a horse, then next, everything repulses me which is possibly helping to keep my weight down!

Well done to everyone who has lost weight, and :hugs: to those who haven't been so lucky lately. 

I hope everyone is well, and I'm sure I'll be about on here again soon.
xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Good evening ladies, hope you've all had a good weekend? :flower:
*
Traskey* picnic sounds lovely! Definitely nowhere near that warm here, not all of the snow is gone yet! 

*Lisa* I'm 32 (born in '78), so you're not ancient - you're only 3 years older than me! So no more talk about being old, cause that would mean I am too, and I refuse to be old just yet! :haha:

I'm home from my weekend at my parents'. Went to the movies with my friend on Sat, saw Black Swan finally and found it quite disturbing, to be honest. Good but sorta shook me up. 

My sister had brought more of their old baby stuff over to my parents' place. And of course mom had to point it out "Look, now there's even a high chair!". *sigh* Yeah. My sister asked me like 3 years ago if I'd like for her to save some of their old baby stuff for me, and I said okay. Now I'm sorta wishing I hadn't. What if we never need it? It's a constant reminder of what's NOT happening for us!

Well, aside from that, I had a really good weekend. Didn't think of ttc much, which is VERY rare for me! :haha: Was great to meet up with my friend and talk about everything, hadn't seen her in several months. Everyone kept commenting on what a great job I've done with losing weight, so that felt great. =) Even managed a good session of zumba on Sunday before driving back! :thumbup: Well, I also had some chocolate today on the drive back, and ate a little more than I should during the weekend, so am expecting a bit of a gain, but who cares? =) Also expecting af Mon-Wed, can't quite say 'who cares' about that, but I'm trying to be prepared mentally. 

How are you all?


----------



## Traskey

Hey Strawberry, I am impressed you managed to squeeze in some exercise whilst you were visiting your family. I'm sorry that your mum was hinting about the lack of grandchildren. Do you ever want to scream, "We are trying! It just isn't happening for us!" I have been known to want to but i've never done it. As we are officially infertile, no conception over a year, i've thought of saying that too but I know it would make people feel uncomfortable so I just say nothing.


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Yes, I wanted to snap her head off and tell her that we bloody well can't have children, it seems! :growlmad: But I'm a private person, and my dh even more so, so we'll have to talk about telling our families at some point. I don't think we'd do that before we knew what was wrong and what kind of treatment we need (if any) or if we know we'll be childless for good. I don't think I could deal with their disappointment, worry, walking on eggshells etc on top of my own feelings, if you know what I mean? In other ways I'm sure it would help, as I wouldn't get these unfeeling comments anymore. 

My weight was even slightly down this morning, perhaps my weekend won't show until tomorrow or so?


----------



## twinkle1975

eugh - just talking on FB to a girl I met at work earlier in the year - wasn't that keen on her as she was a bit of a judgemental type & quite self absorbed. She & her husband have started ttc this month - af is due on Thursday. If someone else I know gets a BFP on their first month I shall scream! I know that makes me a bad person but I can't help it!


----------



## Traskey

Twinkle, that doesn't make you a bad person. I'm sure we've all been there. I know I have! When it takes so long to conceive I think it's inevitable that you can sometimes feel that way. Don't feel too bad :hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Just in case youre interested, I worked on the 4 weddings which is on sky living tonight. Im one of the interpreters so some of it is my voice, ive not been on yet. I worked at the welsh wedding so lets see!

x


----------



## Lisa84

Was that now you doing the voice over for the women while she was signing then? xx


----------



## cranberry987

I was on for her commenting on the welsh wedding, wait til that and Ill be on more I think. Hope they dont make me look like a cock!

Oh and this one has a real twist to it, wait and seeee


----------



## Lisa84

Are you actually on it or a voice over? xx


----------



## cranberry987

Just voice over as far as I know, but they might have caught me a bit, like the other interpreters theyve shown for a few secs so far.


----------



## cranberry987

This is miiiine. I did the evening stuff.


----------



## Tarkwa

Watching it now chick - just heard an interpreter and she has a very lovely voice - I reckon it's you!!!
xxxx


----------



## cranberry987

wasnt shown on camera but i dont mind because my coworker will be mortified about the 'shes bored'comment. so glad it wasnt me. the voiceover for the scoring is me. shutting up now! Excited.

Im the one doing the scores for the welsh wedding, im so west country its scary.


----------



## Tarkwa

OMG - what a twist!!!!!!!! Poor thing.
xxx


----------



## Traskey

I missed it, we were watching the new Harry Potter. I'll catch the repeat tomorrow hopefully :)


----------



## Tarkwa

Cran, you have such a LOVELY voice, with just a touch of West Country :thumbup:. Its sooooo much smoother than the other interpreters on the show (one sounded really young and squarky). As soon as I heard it I knew it was you (silly I know as I've never met you and only seen a photo on FB), but I just knew. Watched the Welsh wedding again on Living +1!!!
xxx


----------



## cranberry987

OMG...

Check my journal


----------



## Tarkwa

Check it out ladies :thumbup:!!!!!!!!!!!
xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Good morning ladies! 

*cranberry* congrats. :flower: 

Nothing new here, just waiting for af. My lp has varied between 11-14 days in the past (though the 14 has either been on progesterone or the one cycle right after using it), so it's quite normal for her to make me wait a bit. Feeling she's coming, though.


----------



## Traskey

Good morning everyone

I too am waiting for af. I've got lots of strong pains for the last two days so I just wish she'd blooming hurry up and get on with it. Had my first weight gain :( Only a pound. I think it must be due to af, it'll go again.


----------



## cranberry987

Traskey, I remember you saying that you didnt drink much water one day - you know that if you dont drink enough you actually retain water like a camel? Your body thinks its a drought. so get drinking and that might actually help with the af water retention.

You know youre doing it right tho, youre eating what youre supposed to and you had a LOVELY loss last week so maybe you had just lost a bit too much water and its coming back on now? All in all tho youre down by loads so keep at it, youre doing great


----------



## Traskey

Thanks Cranberry

I am chugging away at it today. I've had 700ml already this morning and onto the second lot. I feel thirsty so I must need it, although I drank 2.5 litres yesterday. Are you having a relaxing day at home today?


----------



## cranberry987

"working from home" ie, sitting on the computer. Im working for a video relay service and its just stupidly quiet today, no ones calling as its easter and everyones on holiday in cornwall :)

If you took some dandilion root/pills would that affect your diet? theyre great for water retention around af issues. and good for dieting in general i think, detox type stuff.


----------



## twinkle1975

Hurrah Cranberry!!! Great news!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

Hi everyone :(

Things are really tough at the moment, af is on her way at the moment and I'm feeling really low. No idea why, but this cycle it's really hitting me hard that we haven't had our bfp yet and I don't know how to snap out of it :cry:

I have no interest in healthy eating, or exercise or planning for the future, I just feel like everything up until now has been a complete and utter waste of time :(

*BUT*, I have to say I'm over the moon for the bfps on here, I'm so, so, so chuffed for each and every single one of you ladies who've got your bfps :hugs: And for everyone who hasn't yet, even though I'm not around much, I'm still rooting for you all :hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

I think that moving house is a stressful time, losing weight makes everything more stressful tbh as youre constantly fighting with your emotions. And moving house while TTC and dieting, well I think youre not along in feeling overwhelmed.

Can you do something you really normally enjoy? I know it might seem like you wont enjoy it but something youve had loads of fun doing in the past. Maybe a visit somewhere or tea with a friend? You might find that you start to enjoy it once youre there.

:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

I think once we're sorted in the house properly we're going to go away for a weekend, even if it's just up to Chris' mum and dad's caravan, where we can go for walks on the beach and have some proper us time. Everything's just so up in the air, and with me not being able to focus on my weight loss, I'm feeling like I've lost control of everything if that makes sense?


----------



## Traskey

That sounds like a great plan Emmy. Moving is one of the most stressful things you can go through so it's not surprising that everything feels out of control right now. I hope that you find something to help you through soon but if it means you need to take a break from ttc and dieting to get yourself back in the zone then go for it. It might make you feel better :)


----------



## twinkle1975

Bih hugs Emmy xxxxx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Aww Emmy :hugs: I'm so sorry your struggling at the minute - the others are right, moving dieting and ttc are all super stressful, it no surprise your feeling overwhelmed right now. 

Spending some time away with chris sounds like a lovely idea, maybe it'll be just the break you need. I home you feel better soon hunnie x

Cranberry I'm so happy for you!! Bellys to bumps has to be the luckiest ltttc thread ever - and there's plenty more bps to come! Woo hoo


----------



## Traskey

Lil_Pixie said:


> Bellys to bumps has to be the luckiest ltttc thread ever - and there's plenty more bps to come! Woo hoo

:thumbup: It took us a while to get going but 3 bfps in as many months we are now on a roll. I hope that the rest of you get your :bfp: sooner rather than later :hugs:


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Yeah well ladies, the luck stops here. Af just arrived. I just bet I'll be the last man standing in this thread, like I've been elsewhere.


----------



## cranberry987

Big hugs.


----------



## Tarkwa

Traskey said:


> Lil_Pixie said:
> 
> 
> Bellys to bumps has to be the luckiest ltttc thread ever - and there's plenty more bps to come! Woo hoo
> 
> :thumbup: It took us a while to get going but 3 bfps in as many months we are now on a roll. I hope that the rest of you get your :bfp: sooner rather than later :hugs:Click to expand...

3 BFPs in less than 1 month, but it did take a while to get going! I honestly thought I was cursed, and a bad luck charm, but seems not?

Strawberry, I'm so sorry the wicked :witch: got you hun. Big :hugs: hunny. 
xxx


----------



## Traskey

:hug: for Strawberry

I've started spotting so i'll join you in af tomorrow.


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: for everyone with af starting

This thread has been so lucky, and just coming back and seeing that we'd got another bfp has given me the boot up the backside I needed to snap out of this silly little mood I'd got going on. 

So I'm having a healthy day today, I've got pasta and sauce for food tonight, had a can of fruit salad in juice for brekkie, and thinking of salmon and cucumber sandwiches for lunch with some grapes and strawberries mixed in for snacking :thumbup:

We've treated ourselves to a slightly more expensive hotel for London than we were originally planning. We're staying at the premier inn at county hall, right by the london eye :happydance: I'm soooo excited, even though it's ages away before we go, but it's time away somewhere nice, just me and Chris and all the xmas lights and shops :D


----------



## Lisa84

awww wow Emmy i am sooo jealous!! I loved London when we went last year.

It is good you have something to focus on.

How is the new house coming on? xxx


----------



## Traskey

Hope your diets are all going well today ladies. I'm not as starving and irritable as yesterday so it must have been pms!! Thank goodness it's gone. Can live without that. 

I really must get working today but i'm really not in the mood :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

The house is coming along quite nicely, we still have clothes everywhere, boxes out etc, but we've got the front room painted and furniture all set out. It's amazing having our own space :cloud9:

I'm very, very excited for going back to London, it was such a magical time last december that we really want to make it a yearly thing ... and we're kinda hoping that by the beginning of december we have an extra person in my tummy to be buying for :blush:


----------



## Lisa84

I have the same feeling hun. I am about to book 10 nights in Turkey for December and keep thinking it would be great if i was 6 months pg then xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:D it would be amazing, really hope it happens for you :thumbup:

We're looking at going back to Turkey next year, maybe the beginning of June, we're going to save up and then book it in december I think :D but if it turns out that I do get pg, then my savings can go towards the baby :thumbup:


----------



## twinkle1975

StrawberryTTC said:


> Yeah well ladies, the luck stops here. Af just arrived. I just bet I'll be the last man standing in this thread, like I've been elsewhere.

hey that was my line!! I starting to think I might be a lucky charm for everyone else but never get any luck of my own!!


----------



## Traskey

We'll get there eventually girls. It's just taking us a little longer than normal to get what we want. We are absolutely doing the right things in losing the weight. It can only help, rather than hinder but it does make it super hard on us. 

Thank goodness we all have each other for the good times and the bad.

:hug:


----------



## Traskey

Good morning everyone

Hope you are having a good day. If you haven't already please check out Strawberry's blog. I'm sure she would appreciate your support.

:hugs:


----------



## Tarkwa

Thanks Trask, have just been over!
Here's the link to the post you need: Strawberry's journal
xxx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Tarkwa I love that you do that - I haven't got one of those stupid links to work for me once!


----------



## Traskey

Thanks for putting the link up Tarkwa for Strawberry's journal :D 

Hope you've all had a good day and have something nutritious and delicious planned for dinner! I am so sick of shakes.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Aw traskey I'll bet you are - the commitment you've shown so far is stunning! You should be sk proud of yourself Hun, we all are!


----------



## Traskey

Aww thanks LP. I'm not having the best day but i'll get there. It doesn't help when you don't lose any weight this week at all because of my stupid period. Makes you wonder why you are bothering. I can eat food and not lose weight, easy as pie. Don't need a shake for that :haha:

How are you feeling? No ms yet?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh yea - yesterday from the moment I woke up till I went back to sleep - I actually thought I might cry by the end of the day. (I know I'm a loser lol) today has Ben mu h better. I had toast as soon as I woke up so I think i stopped it before it started. I'm not complaining though - I'd mu h rather have it that not! 

You've only had a small loss this week cos of af Hun - next week when you have a lovely big loss you'll feel better. I know it's so hard to stay focused when your not seeing th results. I couldn't do what your doing at all anyway so you must have iron will power!


----------



## twinkle1975

I saw a 17 on the scales this morning for the first time in ages!! Sorry I know that only means something to me as I'm a bit of a heifer but am just really chuffed!!


----------



## twinkle1975

FFS! Happy feeling didn't last long - annoying girl I mentioned before is pregnant on her first cycle!


----------



## twinkle1975

and she's not even taking folic acid - fricking hell!


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Evening ladies!

*twinkle *awww I'm sorry, it's so annoying when that happens - it seems there's just no justice in this world eh? :hugs: But congrats on the 17! :happydance:

*Traskey *guess there isn't a whole lot of variety in the shakes huh? Sorry you're having a hard time, but I admire you too for sticking to it! :hugs:

Thank you ladies for your well wishes, I really appreciate it a lot. :hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

Urgh twinkle, thats so lame. Im sorry. I do think tho that you'll appreciate it more when you get it. She'll probably moan and groan through her pregnancy and ultimately not enjoy it. Once you get preg you'll remember the struggle and will value things so much more.

I believe in balance, not quite karma, but some areas we have easier in our lives and some harder. For example, friend of mine got preg first try, but her husband is like a little boy-child and is terrible with money. Theyre going on to America on honeymoon Sunday for 3 weeks and he has no money at all, so shes having to raid the rest of her savings. She had already spent most of it on the stupid wedding he wanted. She worked on a cruise ship for years and saved thousands and just when they need it, its all gone.

I hope this helps a bit, things will get better with time. Youll wake up tmw and itll hurt a bit less, then less the day after.

Big hugs and congrats on breaking the new stone barrier :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Aww I'm sorry twinkle - it always sucks whn that happens.

I don't think people are able to appreciate the miracle pregnancy really is if they don't have to work for it. When you get your bfp you'll appreciate every second - I work with a girl who keeps telling everyone how mch she hates being pg - I don't know what planet shes on!! 

Congrats on getting down into a new stone bracket - it always gives me a new boost to keep going. 

Strawberry we're all hoping for the best for you hunnie - I hope you manage to get some sleep tonight x


----------



## zowiey

I'm Back!! :hi:

Well we had a fab time, definitely what we needed. Just wish we were still there. I put on 3 1/2lbs though :dohh: But it was soooo worth it, the food was yummy!

Congrats to pixie and cranberry! Such fab news to come back to!

How's the LL going traskey? I have huge respect for you, you must have super strong willpower.

Emmy- Yay for the hotel ugrade in London, its nice to spoil yourself every now and then!

Hello to anyone I've missed!

Its quite strange, but I'm super excited for the next couple of months, so much going on, it's going to be so much fun! And most importantly my lovely friend is due any day now, and I am super, super excited to meet her little man! 

xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

:ignore: Some people I can be really happy for - she's not one of them!!


----------



## EmmyReece

ugh I hate people like that *twinkle *:hugs: but yayyyy for seeing a 17 on the scales :happydance:

welcome back *Zowiey *hun, glad you had a lovely time away :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

twinkle1975 said:


> I saw a 17 on the scales this morning for the first time in ages!! Sorry I know that only means something to me as I'm a bit of a heifer but am just really chuffed!!

Twinkle that's AMAZING!!!!! :happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup: Well done :D



twinkle1975 said:


> FFS! Happy feeling didn't last long - annoying girl I mentioned before is pregnant on her first cycle!

*Sigh* Isn't it always the way?



zowiey said:


> I'm Back!! :hi:
> 
> xxx

Welcome back Zowiey!!! Glad you had a super time and don't worry about the few pounds you'll soon lose those again. 

Strawberry, good luck for tomorrow, hope you get the great news you deserve.

Hi and hugs to Emmy and LP.


----------



## twinkle1975

Traskey said:


> Thanks for putting the link up Tarkwa for Strawberry's journal :D
> 
> Hope you've all had a good day and have something nutritious and delicious planned for dinner! I am so sick of shakes.

Go Traskey! We're all really proud of you!! :happydance:


----------



## Traskey

Oh you wouldn't be Twinkle, if you read my journal yesterday. After a week of no loss due to af I put something in my mouth I shouldn't have :blush: Good job it was just one eh?

Anyway, moving on, new day :) Hope you have a good one!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: Traskey, even after your teeny, tiny slip up, I still think you're doing brill ... you've loads more willpower than me.

I think today, I'm going to make myself a meal plan for next week and see if I can stick to it. I've seen some yummy recipes for like chicken burgers and salmon fish cakes on the good food website, and I'm going to get kinect set up so that I can get in some exercise too :D

I don't know if this sounds like a stupid idea, but what I was thinking of doing, was when the summer sales come around, ordering a pair of bikini pants and a bikini top from very or additions direct in a size 24 and using them as a goal if that makes sense?

At the moment I'm thinking of this set ... :blush:
 



Attached Files:







prodDetailMainT.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lisa84

I think getting clothes that are a few sizes smaller is a good motivational tool hun. I have done that with jeans in the past. If i have liked a pair and they don't do it in my size i have bought the size smaller and slimmed into them xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:thumbup: thanks hun ... thought I was being a bit crazy by wanting to do it :blush:


----------



## Traskey

I can't see the pic Emmy but I love the idea. Give yourself something to head towards but not so far that you feel you can't achieve it. Finding motivational things is always a good idea :) I love the jeans idea too Lisa.


----------



## EmmyReece

I've saved the pic and attached it, so it should work now :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

Now that's lovely Emmy! Very funky :) Absolutely go for a goal, i'm sure it will help.


----------



## twinkle1975

That is very lovely Emmy - I've got them to order my bridesmaids dress for august in the smaller of the 2 sizes I fall between so I've GOT to keep on with the diet!


----------



## Traskey

Twinkle, you are doing so brilliantly with the diet. I know you are going to fit into that smaller dress. I bet you'll have to have them take it in for you by August :D


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: thanks for the encouragement and support everyone, it's very much appreciated.

Day 1 of being back on the diet wagon and feeling good, just had a mahoosive bowl of fruit salad with a muller vitality yoghurt tipped over the top, crackers for lunch, and think I might have a weight watchers sweet and sour chicken for my evening meal, with lots of fruit and water in between :happydance:

There is another set that I want :blush:, so I think I'll order them both and then hang them on my wardrobe door so that I see them first thing in the morning. And hopefully that will give me the boost that I need to keep at it :D
 



Attached Files:







prodDetailMainTboy shorts.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## twinkle1975

Traskey said:


> Oh you wouldn't be Twinkle, if you read my journal yesterday. After a week of no loss due to af I put something in my mouth I shouldn't have :blush: Good job it was just one eh?
> 
> Anyway, moving on, new day :) Hope you have a good one!

Au contraire - I'm even prouder of you now - I'd have totally used that as an excuse to scoff a big chunk of cheese. 
Those of us who are tempted but climb back on the wagon are so much stronger than those who never get tempted!!


----------



## EmmyReece

twinkle1975 said:


> Au contraire - I'm even prouder of you now - I'd have totally used that as an excuse to scoff a big chunk of cheese.
> Those of us who are tempted but climb back on the wagon are so much stronger than those who never get tempted!!

I don't think I could have said it better myself


----------



## Traskey

EmmyReece said:


> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> Au contraire - I'm even prouder of you now - I'd have totally used that as an excuse to scoff a big chunk of cheese.
> Those of us who are tempted but climb back on the wagon are so much stronger than those who never get tempted!!
> 
> I don't think I could have said it better myselfClick to expand...

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww, thanks girls. That means the world to me today :cry::flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwww bless ya Trask :hugs:

I'm feeling super motivated today, just had lunch - tuna and cucumber sandwich, lots of grapes and a bag of special k mini bites :thumbup:

I *WILL *fit in the plane seat without the seat belt extender next year :happydance:


----------



## twinkle1975

EmmyReece said:


> Awwww bless ya Trask :hugs:
> 
> I'm feeling super motivated today, just had lunch - tuna and cucumber sandwich, lots of grapes and a bag of special k mini bites :thumbup:
> 
> I *WILL *fit in the plane seat without the seat belt extender next year :happydance:

That's my goal too - I carry most of my weight on my hips & bum so I have to have an extender too!


----------



## EmmyReece

I carry my weight on my hips and tummy ... I was mortified having to have an extender, but the air hostess was lovely thankfully :)


----------



## Traskey

I am absolutely sure that both of you will fit into a plane seat next year with no extender. You both can do it! (Although the seats are super small).


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah they are super small, just a way of them cramming in as many people as possible :grr:

I'm determined to do it ... if I can't shrink down to a suitable size by next year I'll never be able to do it :dohh:


----------



## cranberry987

The bikini idea is so brave! Id never be able to wear that even if I was thinner as my belly is so wobbly! Also, Id end up just wasting it as Ive tried buying smaller clothes in the past.

Will it be for your Turkey trip?


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah it'll be for Turkey :thumbup:

I was crazy brave there last time, I'd wear men's swimshorts and a bikini top for sunbathing, and a tankini vest over the top if I was in the pool :)

What is it about being on holiday that gives us so much more confidence, or is that just me?


----------



## cranberry987

Maybe its cos theres less mirrors so even if youre bright red sweating with hair all over the place, you cant tell!


----------



## twinkle1975

Woohoo - EWCM is here! Watch out DH :sex: here we come!!


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: good luck twinkle hun


----------



## Traskey

Yay for EWCM Twinkle, go catch that eggy :happydance:


----------



## Tarkwa

Catch that eggy hun and have fun :winkwink:!
xxx


----------



## cranberry987

I always giggle when I think what would happen if outr hubby's read what we posted on here about sex. I bet they'd be mortified. Is like us all standing round the bed cheering them on!

But, yey ewcm! Gogogo! Mexican wave hehe


----------



## Traskey

Oh, this forum definitely needs a mexican wave smiley. We had one on my last forum. More smileys needed all round!


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I'd love a mexican wave smiley

Just had a huge bowl of banana, grapes and yoghurt :thumbup: Going to make sure I have a bottle of water with me for this afternoon, after lunch, so that if I do get hungry again then I can try and fill myself up on water :D


----------



## cranberry987

Has anyone ever done a low carb diet? Cant think of anything to snack on as my blood sugar seems to go sky high when I eat carbs. Come up with cucumber and hmm thats about it. Cant eat celery as its disgusting and should be banned from any civilised country.


----------



## StrawberryTTC

I've been doing a sort of low carb diet, meaning I've been restricting them, but not terribly strict about it. Is it just carbs, or does eating protein/high fiber foods limit the blood sugar rise at all? Maybe that might help? It IS really difficult finding no-carb snacks, as fruit in my book is the ultimate snack food but they always have carbs. 

Sorry, guess I wasn't much help!


----------



## Traskey

Celery is gross. Truly! I am with you on that one Cran. No idea about low carb foods though as snacks.


----------



## cranberry987

Ive been eating wholegrain stuff ( ie TWIGLETS lol and ryvita minis) but dont rly fancy the idea of eating sliced chicken as a snack rly. Im not going for zero carbs, just low like you say.


----------



## Traskey

Some low carb snacks for you Cranberry.

https://lowcarbdiets.about.com/od/whattoeat/a/snacks.htm


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Then I would include stuff like fruits, just making sure that what grain products you do have, are full-grain (like pasta, bread etc) and often it helps if you eat both carbs and protein at the same time. And the higher your diet is in fiber, the better, that slows down the absorbtion of the sugars in the carbs. I actually don't mind a few slices of ham, for instance, as a snack, especially when paired with an apple or something. Oh and cottage cheese is a good snack! Or sugar-free dairy products, that you add fruit/berries into yourself.


----------



## cranberry987

Oh thanks! Why didnt I think of just googling it myself :dohh:

Nuts! Thatll do. Lovely. Also pickle and cheese sounds nice. That light cathedral city is actually rly nice.


----------



## xXxLizxXx

Hey! Im Liz, diagnosed with PCOS and ttc for 13months now. iv always been on the heavier side which doesnt help with pcos! so far 3stone has gone and i need another 3 i recon to be in the clear. i just wish we cud wake up thin lol x


----------



## Traskey

:hi: :howdy: Welcome Liz

We are all trying to lose weight on this thread, to help our bfp along. We are all on different diets but the aim is the same :) Good luck on your weight loss journey. Everyone is very supportive on here.


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello Liz!
Help needed please - as I said LOADS of EWCM in the last few days - we dtd on Friday night, didn't do anything yesterday (trying to dtd every other day) just been to the loo now (CD17) & the was quite a splash of bright red blood on the loo paper - enough to take 3 wipes to get rid of it - any ideas???


----------



## cranberry987

Ovulation bleeding? Ive never had it tbh so not sure how heavy its supposed to be


----------



## twinkle1975

I've never had it before either!!


----------



## Traskey

Does sound like that could be it. If you are on CD17 and you have EWCM then I think it must be. Get :sex: and catch that eggy :) Although Friday night will probably have done it ;)


----------



## imogenwanted

just wanted to say hi to you all im about but still have not lost any weight for weeks so did not want to bore you all will same thing, hope your all doing well fx for you all xxx


----------



## Traskey

Hi Imogen

Wondered where you had been. Sorry that the diet hasn't been going so well. If we can help in any way just shout :hugs:


----------



## lovie

hello all :)

hi liz and welcome! congrats on the weight you have lost so far you have done great!! I'm with you on wishing I could wake up thin.. oh it would be so lovely to not have to go through dieting its so boring! the ladies on here make it much more fun, we laugh and cry and moan to each other :)

I am so hungry tonight!! i could just eat the house if i could! i have had a couple of riviters and chease and a cup of tea :) 

i dont have any advice on the bleeding twinkle.. hopefully a super strong egg for you this cycle :)

xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Lovie, go have a big drink of water and brush your teeth!


----------



## twinkle1975

lovie - I'm with you on eating the house - I've got 12 packs of mini eggs & 9 cadbury's easter eggs in the spare room that I'm using for Easter workshops next week - I can hear them - Jaaaackieeee - eeeaattt ussss!!


----------



## cranberry987

Oh! I think I can hear them too!


----------



## twinkle1975

Mmmm - the weightwatchers fromage frais I've just eaten was so much better than a big pile of Chocolatey goodness. oh yes :dohh:


----------



## Traskey

Ooooooooooooooooooooooo, I hear them too!!!! Eat me, eat me. I shall resist though, never fear. That's the only advantage to being on this diet. There is no flexibility at all. If there were I'd think, if I just eat that then i'll have a salad later :haha:


----------



## lovie

I can here the eggs aswell!!! it must be great trasky to think well no there is no option i cant eat them! i didnt go over my points yesterday which is good, but i dont think it will be a good ww week as AF is due and I seem to be alltogether heavier:dohh: I was reading about water retentin on AF weeks... as if AF needs other bad side affects!

xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Not sure I've I've said but you should try dandelion root for water retention and general help with flushing out toxins, works a charm apparently

Forgot what day you WI, think it's today or tmw. But Gl with it!

X


----------



## Traskey

Seriously af has a lot to answer for!

Hope you all have a good day including diet wise :) I am so hungry I could eat the cupboards today!


----------



## lovie

thank you for the advice on the extra weight around af time! wi ia tomorrow and i have no money as håkan has got the cards, so all i can do really is drink some extra water.. oh i am hungry today aswell trasky i am just trying to drink warm drinks... I have no work this week as it is the easter hols... i find it so much harder to eat well when i am at home, its too tempting to have the food close by!

xxx


----------



## Traskey

Oh I know Lovie. If I am at work I am busy but when I am on holiday then I know that there is food nearby that would make the hunger go away. That's when you have to be super strong. I am sipping away on the water and hot tea. I had my 12 o clock early and i'm still hungry. Must drink, drink, drink!


----------



## lovie

is your skin extra smooth now you are drinking all that water? 

im watching super skinng v supersize they are talking about hypnotherepy it sounds interesting! 

xxx


----------



## Traskey

Skin is looking a lot better. It also keeps it elastic so that when you lose the weight you don't get loads of red angry stretch marks. The llc say that it helps the skin shrink back better if you drink loads of water. I have too much skin for a flat stomach but flatter would be good. 

Is the hynotherapy for weight loss or something else?


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm drinking no where near enough water at the moment ... will attempt it tomorrow and see how I get on.

I'm absolutely starving at the moment, trying not to go for choccy or biscuits etc so have had a bowl of baked beans instead :rofl:

Grilled chicken, salad and mango salsa for food tonight yummy :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

Stay away from the choc and biscuits Emmy, you can do it. Fruit or something like rice cakes, much fewer calories. 

Your dinner sounds delicious!


----------



## cranberry987

You can always have some low cal squash instead of water, might help get it down you a bit more. Mmm, baked beans sounds like a good idea :)


----------



## Tarkwa

Eugh, Emmy baked beans are NASTY!!! The food of the devil :devil: if you ask me. Defo do what Cran said and try having water with squash. *And start NOW - don't wait until tomorrow.* Don't forget that fruit juice and tea/coffee also count towards your intake, but don't let that be your only source of water. Your dinner sounds lovely!

Sorry AF is screwing up the WI ladies, but well done to Traskey for losing 4lbs still (I think she deserves extra credit as she isn't even allowed to eat real food!). Thinking so many positive thoughts for you all :hugs:
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm bad enough in the night as it is :rofl: I get up about 3 times to go to to the loo :blush:

I dread to think what I'm going to be like when I do drink 1 - 2 litres of water a day :rofl:


----------



## Traskey

Thanks Tarkwa :hugs:

Emmy, the trick with the water is not to drink after 9pm or you have to keep getting up in the night to wee. Not good. I hate disturbed sleep.


----------



## EmmyReece

I hate disturbed sleep too :dohh: Makes me feel cranky and bitchy the following day :rofl:

I've got a 750ml bottle of water with me today, am going to aim to drink it once this morning, refill it and drink again in the afternoon.

Trying to persuade myself to have some brekkie, but my stomach is churning :(


----------



## Traskey

That sounds like a good plan Em. Why is your tummy churning, are you worried about something?


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't think I'm worried about anything, well nothing that I can think of. Maybe it's churning because I'm hungry (it keeps making weird noises, not tummy grumbling ones, but little weird noises) :rofl:

Will try a banana and see how it goes :thumbup:


----------



## twinkle1975

hey all, how's it going? I'm feeling fairly virtuous today - I've been working in school today & there's been a lot of chocolate about & I've only eaten one little mini egg!


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: well done on resisting the choccy hun.

I'm feeling pretty good too, 1.5 litres of water drunk so far today, food has been very easy, and I've been on the wii too.

I'm full of pma :happydance:


----------



## Traskey

Oooo check out you two. Loving the pma :)

I've not stopped all day so I must have burned off loads of calories doing the spare room. I also missed one food pack as I was so busy so i've only had 450 calories today. Hopefully, I will have burnt up more fat today. 

Got into a size 18 top today and my size 20 trousers are falling off :dance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: that's brilliant Traskey hun

I'm starting to feel peckish, so have had a bit of allbran and some grapes :D Really need to keep making these healthy choices and hope they don't start turning into choccy and crisps again :rofl:


----------



## twinkle1975

EmmyReece said:


> :wohoo: well done on resisting the choccy hun.
> 
> I'm feeling pretty good too, 1.5 litres of water drunk so far today, food has been very easy, and I've been on the wii too.
> 
> I'm full of pma :happydance:

Hurrah for PMA!! Go Emmy!



Traskey said:


> Oooo check out you two. Loving the pma :)
> 
> I've not stopped all day so I must have burned off loads of calories doing the spare room. I also missed one food pack as I was so busy so i've only had 450 calories today. Hopefully, I will have burnt up more fat today.
> 
> Got into a size 18 top today and my size 20 trousers are falling off :dance:

Woohoo that's fantastic Trask! Well done!!


----------



## cranberry987

OOh thats great, can you use that one another day if youre super hungry?

Exciting about small clothes, go treat yourself in asda or something so its not too expensive. Size 18 will be too small for you soon!


----------



## Traskey

Yay for drinking loads of water :) It's so much easier when the weather is warm. Keep up the grapes and yoghurt and ignore the crisps and choccy.

Twinkle, well done on only eating one mini egg. I love those little demons :) Now that's restraint!


----------



## Beffy

Hi ladies! I am not TTC right now, but I have PCOS, and losing weight is key to me being able to easily conceive in a few years, so I decided to start losing weight now. I hope it's alright if I post in here with you guys? :blush:

A little about me:

I'm 18 years old, in college. I have been overweight/obese my entire life. I currently weight somewhere around 280 pounds(BMI of 40 :( ), I don't have a scale at college but am going home soon and will weigh myself then. That is also when I am starting my diet/exercise regimen. I've cut out soda already (had my last one over 2 weeks ago so that's going well! :happydance:) and I am currently trying to make a plan for my upcoming summer weight loss kick start that I will hopefully stick with for a long time. Right now I feel pretty confident, but that can change easily with me. I think making a plan will help me stick with my diet&exercising this time, though.

My first BIG goal is to get my BMI down to 30, which means I would weigh about 210 pounds. I don't really know what would be a reasonable time frame to lose this, before January 2012?

I'm also going to an amusement park with friends in June, and hope to lose enough to not be worried about whether I will fit on the rides or not...I didn't fit on one a few months ago and it absolutely shattered me :cry: I bawled the rest of that day. So that's a short term goal to work towards.

I really have no idea how to eat healthily. I don't like many vegetables but I am determined to try as many of them I can in May and see which ones I like. I do love a ton of fruits, though. I'm trying to think of healthy recipes, so far only really came up with one. Oatmeal with a tablespoon of peanut butter mixed in and some sliced apple in it, and maybe a touch of honey. If any of you have tasty recipes to share I would love ideas! 

I have a few ideas regarding exercise but I will post them later. Thanks for reading my essay! :haha:


----------



## cranberry987

Hi :)

I have pcos too so welcome to the club. Most ppl with pcos find the easiest way to lose weight is to to follow a reduced/low carb diet. I'm sure there's plenty you can find online to help with this. Also, are you sure you can't start now while your enthusiasm is there? In a few weeks you might have changed your mind about dieting. 

Exercise is rly the most important thing you can do as well and this can be just walking or even running so doesn't have to cost

Gl!


----------



## Lisa84

Hi Beffy :hi: I too have PCOS and find losing weight extremly difficult but putting it on seems to be easy.

Will you be doing anything like Slimming World or Weightwatchers when you start or are you just gonna try a Calorie controlled diet?

I agree with Cranberry that exercise really does help PCOS. I find that even if i'm not eating at my best if i am exercising just a little bit the weight still comes off. It's just finding the time to do any :shrug:

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Well i have been super bad for the past 2 weeks so i'm fully expecting at least a 5lb on tonight. I just can't get my head into gear :(

I really need to have my BMI below 30 when i go back to the FS in May so that if the subject of IVF comes up there will be no excuses! If i have put on 5lbs tonight then that will be a stone (14lbs) i need to lose in a month. I know if i stick to the SW plan then it is definately doable so i have decided i am going to do a menu plan and try to stick to it. I think that has been the problem. If i don't plan my meals then i just go for the easy option everytime :( 

Hope all you ladies are enjoying the sun. Only 1 more get up early before we get loads of time off work :) :) xx


----------



## Traskey

:hi::howdy: Beffy

I wish you lots of luck and strength on your weight loss journey. It's tough but it's absolutely worth it. Steady weight loss is about 1-2lbs a week so if you start now you could be where you want to be, or close to it by 2012. 

It's good that you like fruit, especially as you aren't keen on vegetables. I hope you find some that you like. Drink lots of water as that will help you feel full and post on here for support and ideas when you need it.

:hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Lisa84 said:


> Well i have been super bad for the past 2 weeks so i'm fully expecting at least a 5lb on tonight. I just can't get my head into gear :(
> 
> I really need to have my BMI below 30 when i go back to the FS in May so that if the subject of IVF comes up there will be no excuses! If i have put on 5lbs tonight then that will be a stone (14lbs) i need to lose in a month. I know if i stick to the SW plan then it is definately doable so i have decided i am going to do a menu plan and try to stick to it. I think that has been the problem. If i don't plan my meals then i just go for the easy option everytime :(
> 
> Hope all you ladies are enjoying the sun. Only 1 more get up early before we get loads of time off work :) :) xx

Sorry you've had a rough few weeks on the diet. I'm sure when you go for weigh in it won't be as bad as you fear. I would absolutely go with a menu plan for the week. I always made healthier decisions when I did that, as opposed to picking or the quick option. If you stick with it you can lose that stone by your next appointment.


----------



## Lisa84

Yup well coz i've been so bad i'm hoping that this week coz i am determined to be good it will be like the first week when you always lose a large amount and hopefully that will give me the kick start i need.

I think it was this thread where someone said that they are worse when they are at home all day, well i'm better at home because i have loads more time to think and plan out my meals whereas when i'm at work i just go to Morrisons and grab whatever is there. I have 11 days off from Friday so i'm going to get some gym sessions in and nice long walks with the pooch :) xx


----------



## Traskey

That sounds like a very good plan to me. I don't go back to work until May 3rd, although I have to go and do a presentation next Thursday for an hour or two. Can't be re-arranged unfortunately. If you have the time to focus then you should have a brilliant couple of weeks weight loss. The change in calories could well help you lose big this week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## twinkle1975

I really haven't got this long bank holiday thing right at all! I have to work Easter Sunday -the joy of working for a church) but then the schools round here are back in on Tuesday so I'm in school Tuesday & Wednesday!


----------



## Traskey

twinkle1975 said:


> I really haven't got this long bank holiday thing right at all! I have to work Easter Sunday -the joy of working for a church) but then the schools round here are back in on Tuesday so I'm in school Tuesday & Wednesday!

I was meant to be in school Tuesday and Wednesday but I manged to get the two days off inbetween the bank holidays as holiday. 


:baby: Congratulations to Strawberry and Ebony from this thread who got their :bfp: or had their :bfp: confirmed today :dust: to you both for sticky beans :dust:


----------



## twinkle1975

Traskey said:


> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> I really haven't got this long bank holiday thing right at all! I have to work Easter Sunday -the joy of working for a church) but then the schools round here are back in on Tuesday so I'm in school Tuesday & Wednesday!
> 
> I was meant to be in school Tuesday and Wednesday but I manged to get the two days off inbetween the bank holidays as holiday.
> 
> 
> :baby: Congratulations to Strawberry and Ebony from this thread who got their :bfp: or had their :bfp: confirmed today :dust: to you both for sticky beans :dust:Click to expand...

Yay - great news ladies!!


----------



## Beffy

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! :D

Cranberry - I would love to start now, but I'm in college, and well, only being able to cook with a microwave makes it extremely difficult to eat healthy :( I eat much better at home and next year I will have an apartment with a kitchen. I eat a bit better when I'm at my boyfriend's home but i can't always eat there so it's hard. Exercise wise I think I'm going to start taking walks this week when possible, it's just difficult right now because I have finals and papers due as it's the end of the semester. Thankfully I'm not a stress eater! More of a boredness eater heehee.

Lisa/Cranberry - Does PCOS make it harder to lose weight? I've tried diets and exercise before and where I'd think other people would be losing tons, I barely lose any :( I hope this time is different though, I just need to not get discouraged. Also Lisa I am doing this on my own as of right now, I live in the US so there's no Slimming World here though that sounds interesting, and weight watchers never struck me as something I'd enjoy. I am using a website to help me keep track though, myfitnesspal.com. 

Traskey - Thank you :) it's nice to have encouragement!


----------



## Beffy

Congrats to those who got their :bfp:s! Finger's crossed for cemented beans! ;)


----------



## Tarkwa

Bloody BnB lost my post as the servers went again!

Beffy, I wrote you a nice long post, but it's lost now :sad2:. In a nutshell it said do everything you can now to lose weight, and get lots of practice :sex: in. That should help with keeping your weight down, but maybe see if your doctor can help? Metformin is meant to help those with PCOS. TTC can be a tough journey, especially if +1yr and you venture into LTTTC like everyone here. It's taken a while to get those BFPs here, but they are coming now. You're still very young so enjoy life whilst you can and good luck with your studies!
xxx


----------



## lauraclili

Hi everyone, 

Is it ok if I join? 

I've just really joined the LTTTC bandwagon as I had my first appointment with the FS yesterday and was started on Clomid (50mg) for next cycle pending the reports of my pervious surgeries to deal with endometriosis. If these come back looking bad then I will move straight on to IVF and I have been advised to lose weight as soon as possible, just in case. I figure that it can't harm my chances anyway, right? 

Well, I joined a gym a few weeks ago because I knew FS was going to say something but decided today to get a personal trainer for one session a week in the hope that that will make all the difference. Went for my first session today and felt like I was going to die by the end! However, I am convinced I've done the right thing - as PT said, 'it's all up to you and how much you want it' You should have seen me go once he said that! :haha: 

So, that's that really. I currently weigh 186lbs and I would really like to aim for something like 140lbs. What's 46lbs afterall :shock: Ok, maybe I won't think of it like that, it suddenly seems like loads! 

Anyway, I just wanted to drop in and say hi and I hope you don't mind me joining you all. 

x


----------



## lauraclili

Oops, starting out by double-posting. Not a good look. Sorry. 

x


----------



## Lisa84

Yup PCOS does make it very difficult to lose weight. They say that a low GI diet is good for PCOS so id google that and see how u get on xx

AFM im sat here is a state of shock. I actually lost half a pound. I have eaten nothin but crap for 2 weeks and i lose half!!! I was expectin at least 5 on and that was no exageration!

Just 8.5lbs now to get to 30BMI. Sounds loads better than a stone :) xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Yup PCOS does make it very difficult to lose weight. They say that a low GI diet is good for PCOS so id google that and see how u get on xx

AFM im sat here is a state of shock. I actually lost half a pound. I have eaten nothin but crap for 2 weeks and i lose half!!! I was expectin at least 5 on and that was no exageration!

Just 8.5lbs now to get to 30BMI. Sounds loads better than a stone :) xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Good luck Laura xx


----------



## Beffy

Tarkwa - Thanks, and sorry about your post :( I always haatte when that happens. Lots of practice :sex: sounds like a good prescription to me, :haha: What does metformin do? Should I see my General doctor for that or my Gyno? My Gyno prescribed me one medication for PCOS but didn't have any weight loss recommendations. I'm thinking of going to a nutritionist and getting their opinion on the whole matter, seems like the best plan if I can find one who's not an asshat, which was what I got last time I went to one. 

Lisa - PCOS makes me sad, I just want it gonegonegone. Other than being overweight I am healthy, all my blood tests come back in the normal ranges, no blood sugar or cholesterol or any of that. Good luck on your 8.5 pounds! I know you can do it, eek! :happydance: 30 BMI is my goal too and if you can do it then so can I! What was your starting BMI, if you don't mind me asking? :blush:


----------



## Lisa84

When i was first referred for fertility treatment my BMI was above 35 so i had to lose weight and get it below 35 before they would treat me. Are you from the US? Here in the UK we get a free go of IVF on our national health system (NHS) but your BMI needs to be below 30. 

They say that lsoing weight really is the best thing to help with PCOS xx


----------



## cranberry987

I'm sure if you googled microwave cooking and dieting there would be loads of suggestions. Some I can think of are jacket potato, steamed veg, baked beans, soup, pasta n sauce can be done in a microwave, hmm, loads I bet


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oooh I love baked potatoes!! Do you think I could have one for breakfast? :haha:

Ooh new ladies - I love it! Hi!! :flower:

Lisa well done on your loss, 8.5 lb is way better, you can def do it!! 

Beffy I don't really know anything about pcos but Crans right you can still make some good choices with a microwave. And then bythe time you get gone you could have already started on your way :thumbup:

I'm going shoppi tonight to stock up on healthy lovelies - I need snacks and small meals though - any ideas ladies? I really want those mini packs of maltloaf but that's not good :dohh: mmmmm salad!! Haha I'm such a loser I love h payday shop!


----------



## cranberry987

Crackers, Allpn light bars, mini ryvita, mini packs of twiglets, mini individual cheese, packs of Unsalted nuts, raisins, string cheese (Euw, but you might like it), the usual yogurts or fruit, pickled onions. Mmmm hungry now


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Hahah thanks! I just had a Muller rice mmmm


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Welcome new ladies! :flower: This is an awesome thread with great support, I'm sure you'll be happy here. 

*Lisa* well done on losing and not gaining! Sometimes the scales suprise us in a good way (though I have to say that doesn't happen to me very often :haha: ). 

I'm trying very hard to keep my head and keep on eating healthy, but having a very hard time with it. :dohh: Maybe I just need a good kick in the behind from you lovely ladies!


----------



## Traskey

Morning everyone, what is up with the servers lately? Sheesh!

Welcome to *Laura* :hi::howdy: Good luck with your ttc and weight loss journey. Everyone on here is very helpful and supportive :)

*Lisa*, great going on not gaining and losing! You can get rid of those last few pounds no problem at all. 

I'm having my hair cut today as a reward for all my hard work on this rotten diet. It works but I would do anything for a chicken salad, how sad am I :haha:

*Strawberry*, step away from all the chocolate, or is it something else you are craving?

*LP*, hope you find something that doesn't make you feel :sick:


----------



## Lisa84

Wow Trask you are doing well. If i hadn't have eaten anything for ages i would want someone much worse for me than a chicken salad lol

The servers are seriously annoying me! I've lost so any posts!

Looks like it is going to be another nice sunny weekend. What is everyone doing with their easter? xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Hurrah Lisa - well done! I'm hoping for a similar miracle at WI tonight! 
Hello New ladies - lovely to meet you!
I'm working Easter morning but then going to a BBQ - any ideas on what I can take that wouldn't be too awful points/calories wise?


----------



## cranberry987

I do actually know someone who ate a jacket potato for every meal INCLUDING BREAKFAST! Crazy.

Hmm, for a BBQ I would buy some brown pitas and fill with salad then plop some bbq chicken in there. Or a pasta salad with not much sauce.

Oh dear tho... the Lindt chocolate balls have found me. Just ate 5 for no good reason.


----------



## Traskey

Good luck with the WI tonight Twinkle.

Cranberry, that idea sounds yummy!

We are stripping wallpaper over Easter and painting but hopefully we can take a few hours off to do something nice.


----------



## Lisa84

Good luck at WI twinkle. I'd take chicken or maybe some stuffed peppers i bet they would be nice BBQd :)

I think we might paint our bedroom over easter. It has a horrible bit of damp in the corner thats annoying me. Although if the weather is like this i wont want to be stuck indoors decorating :shrug: xx


----------



## lovie

hi guys im sorry i have not been around for ages! i have been trying to keep up with all the bfp news recently through journals its so exciting that there has been so many spring BFP's for bellies to bumps ladies!! congrats girlies :) 

well done for getting a loss lisa you are so so close to your goal now! 

every other advert on tv today has been for lindt cranberry... if i had any to hand they would be gone!

i had my weigh in on tuesday and lost 3.5 pounds i was amazed! this week i am stuggling a bit, i have loads of food social occasions this weekend but i will do my best to count all the points :)

my bmi went below 35 for the first time in ages at my last weigh in so I was quite proud :)

hello to beffy and laura :) I have just started ww beffy and i love it! its not super quick weight loss but if you want to loose weight over a longish timescale i think it is great! id definatly advise giving it ago, if you are stuck with only the microwave they do ready meals for the microwave and also fruit is free so you can snack on as much of that as you like!!

hugs to all :hugs:xxx


----------



## Traskey

Lovie, congratulations on getting your BMI under 35. That's got to feel good :)


----------



## Beffy

Thanks for all the advice guys :D I've bought some oatmeal and am going to be eating oatmeal with a little bit of peanut butter in it and maybe a banana if I feel like it.

Lisa- I am from the US, unfortunately. Not a fan of our health care situation, but nothing I can do about it.
Those Lindt truffles are definitely one of my down falls, must resist! And it wouldn't be that bad if I could just eat one but it's impossible, ugh.

Lovie, congrats on BMI lower than 35! I might try WW, I know someone who does it so I'll ask her about it and see what she thinks. :)


----------



## cranberry987

Beffy, I'd try something like

Breakfast yogurt and melon
Lunch chicken salad (use pre cooked deli chicken meat)
Dinner steamed veg and a jacket potato with tuna
Snack on fruit- stuff like melon, apples, lower sugar fruit

That's all microwave cookable - might need a special dish for the veg but until you get one could have jacket with salad - nicer weather now so it's salad time!

X


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Congrats on getting your bmi under 35 lovie that's wonderful news!! 

I'm having toast for brekkie today - mmmm my dh was eating it in the bedroom when he was getting ready for work and th smell woke me up. I can't not have it now lol. 

I'll be spending my Easter having a good spring clean - gutted.com :(


----------



## cranberry987

I had twiglets and a snickers bar from my Easter egg. Naughty! I have been good all week tho.


----------



## Traskey

Morning girls

Hope you are enjoying the sunshine this weekend, if you're in England. If you're not I really hope you have sunshine too :) It's beautiful here about 26 C today. 

WI today, will update later :hugs:


----------



## lauraclili

I'm looking forward to enjoying a bit more sunshine today. Am thinking I may walk to the village near where I live and go out of breakfast - I figure the walk kind of cancels out the breakfast?! :haha: 

I hope you're all well today and are having a good Easter weekend. 

x


----------



## lovie

we even have sun here in "arctic" sweden! all of håkans family have sun tans allready i am not impressed! i thaught i was guarenteed to have more of a tan than my swedish boyfriend but no... thay are all distinctly darker than me! i think when we do get a baby the poor thing will have to go down the "pale and interesting" rout when being fashionable. 

happy easter to you all :bunny::bunny: AF came on friday and yesterday i had an anti diet day :blush: i had a pint of beer and everything! in a proper mans glass... you know the ones with a handle? :blush: and today it is over to my friends for dinner, we are taking a chocolate cake håkan just took it out of the oven and it smells divine! so alltogether I need a miricle to loose anything this week, but oh well im having fun!! 

hugs to you all xxxx:hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey all hope you've had a good Easter! WI went really well on Thursday - lost another 2.5 & finally got my 10% keyring! However I got weighed this morning & I seem to have managed to put 5lbs on in the last 2 days!! I had chips Thursday night, Thai food for lunch on Fri (but only soup for tea) and then yesterday I had a small piece of meat pie & 2 pieces of cake at Matthew's aunties & some meatballs & a creme egg at a friend's. I know that's bad but I didn't think it was 5lbs in 2 days bad!! Eek!!


----------



## Traskey

Well done Twinkle on hitting your 10%. That's a great achievement. Your weight can fluctuate up to 5lbs in a day so maybe your last few days weren't as bad as you thought. I hope so. Fingers crossed.

I lost 3lbs this week, which isn't too bad. Been toning up my arms with all the decorating as I have developed serious bingo wings from all the weight loss!


----------



## cranberry987

Whenever I'm dieting, if I break it at all I always put on like 4 or 5 lbs just because of water retention. If you know you've not justified 5lbs then it might be that same thing. If you're super good the rest of the week you might still lose tho!


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks ladies - I rely on you to stop me wallowing in negativity!


----------



## lovie

hia lovelies :) well done twinkle!!! that is fantastic, no way would some cake and chips give you 5 pouds, it must be water. good job hun :)

yay for 3 pounds off trasky!! your doing amazingly, to have got through easter just shows how strong and determined you are :)

i had ww today.. i was so so so sure i had gained i made myself go and i lost 0.1kg so nothing, but at least it wasnt a gain! I am going to try extra hard this week and hope for 3 pounds again, unlikely but i can hope hehe xxx


----------



## lauraclili

Hi all, 

Well I've lost 3lbs this week - I hope this is a trend that I will be able to keep up and improve upon. 

I think I was hoping for a bit more but at least it's something, hey? 

I hope you're all well. 

x


----------



## Traskey

Well done on the losses girls, however small they are. It all counts to your weight goal. 

Thank goodness Easter is over, no more chocolate everywhere. Now just all the street party food for the Royal Wedding. Sometimes that's worse as it's buffet food and I love that stuff :haha:


----------



## lovie

well done for the 3 pounds laura :)

i agree trasky bufet food is so hard to controle when you are dieting... I love occasions and celebrations, but sometimes i just want life to be boring so my diet is easy hehe. I'm going to an english pub in stockholm to watch the wedding and i have booked myself in to tutor later that afternoon so i wont be tempted to have a sneaky pims.... all i need to do now is avoid having a packet of salt and vinagar chrisps with my diet coke!


----------



## twinkle1975

Well done people heading in the right direction!!
We're staying in a Camping Barn in Yorkshire with lots of Matthew's friends - it'll be fun but there will be loads for food & LOADS of alcohol! I'll just have to hope that we do enough walking to burn some of it off. Mmm lovie - salt & vinegar are my favs!!


----------



## Traskey

Lovie - Yay for pubs for Friday's wedding. With the May Day bank holiday we have 4 days off :) Salt and vingear are my absolute favourite crisps too. When my friend came over from the States she was amazed by our flavours. They don't have salt and vinegar at all and she loved them. Lots of cheese and sour cream for them. 

Twinkle - how exciting, sounds like great fun. Enjoy the food and like you said do lots of walking to burn it off! I love big get togethers. Hope the weather is lovely for you whilst you are there. 

Laura - congrats on the 3lb loss this week.

Hope the rest of you are hanging in there with the diets.


----------



## lovie

the camping barn sounds such fun twinkle! i love doing stuff as a group, its like an adventure! id just relax and try to make little changes, in situations like that i just try to not get a 3rd plate of food (as i usually would no wonder im chubby!), and stick to drinks that are lower in calories like dry white wine, (alltho i did have a big beer at easter!) 

id love 4 days off with håkan again! we dont get a may bank holiday here so nothing so fun for us! it is bonfire night in sweden on saterday (very odd i know) so we will be going to a bonfire which should be fun. I have had to work earlier than expected tomorrow so i will miss the wedding :( but oh well!

hugs to you all! only a few more of us to get bfp's and we will all be "graduates" FX its soon! xxxx


----------



## cranberry987

I tried those baked SnV walkers crisps the other day and they were rank, rly malt vinegary rather than normal SnV taste. V disappointing.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Urgh it's all about cheese and onion! And those baked ones are just awful - no need for them at all!!

Lovie I love bonfire night! I love fireworks so much, and I've just remembered my sis is having fireworks at her wedding tomorrow but shhh it's a secret - bonus!!


----------



## Traskey

lovie said:


> hugs to you all! only a few more of us to get bfp's and we will all be "graduates" FX its soon! xxxx

I'll spread some :dust: on that too Lovie. Not many of us left now, this thread is so quiet these days. Fingers crossed for you all.

:hug:


----------



## lauraclili

Hey all, 

I hate crisps! I'm totally out of the crisps debate. 

Well, I had my official weigh in at the gym today... I have lost 4kgs/8 or 9lbs in 3 weeks and now I'm feeling totally pleased with myself. Only another...12 to go! 

x


----------



## Traskey

Wow Laura, that's a great weight loss. In no time at all you will have lost those 12 pounds more than you want to shift. 

I can't stop thinking about food at the moment. I am so hungry this week. I was really bad last night and had some bread. It was the first time in a week that I went to bed and wasn't starving. I know I shouldn't have and the guilt is killing me but I had reached breaking point. I can't wait for this diet to be over. I love that the weight is coming off and my clothes are far too big but the constant hunger is really getting to me. It worries me as if this carries on for much longer I know what will happen. I'll lapse again and it will be something a lot bigger than bread :( I really don't want that. I have to lose this weight but right now I could chuck it all in a heartbeat.

Sorry for the downer!


----------



## cranberry987

You've done loads of exercise and used a million calories so I'm not surprised you're hungry. Sorry you broke it but back on the horse and nil by mouth now! You're doing so well and you definitely can do it. You're already a 16! That's like average size for uk women. Soon you'll be thinner than average! How cool will that be

Hugs


----------



## Traskey

Thanks Cranberry

The thought that this is an unusual week is what's keeping me sane. I am working my body so hard with the decorating it's not surprising the 550 calories aren't getting rid of the hunger. I just have to get through it. Being back at work next week will probably make it easier again. No temptation around :)

Cran, have you found some food you can eat yet that doesn't make you feel sick?


----------



## cranberry987

Oh yeah, everything! I'm off fish and had a funny turn with twiglets but apart from
That I'm fine. Having a few queasy spots but nothing major. Keeping my weight stable ATM, could probably lose a bit but want to check with midwife first Rly, well, that's my excuse :p


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Aww *Traskey *sorry you're having such a hard time! :hugs: It's like you say though, it's an usual week with all the decorating you're doing, once you get back into the groove of work and all, I'm sure it will get easier again. 

I'm trying to get back to eating right but it's proving a bit challenging as I'm hungry all the time (though I feel silly saying that after Traskey when you're not eating any real food at all!). Going to try and do better though to keep on losing slowly. 

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## lovie

awww trask dont worry about a bit of bread, today is a new day... the decorating must be over soon! cran is so right you are on the thin side of normal now :happydance: 

thank you for the :dust: i will chuck some right back at you! :dust: xxx


----------



## Traskey

Hope you all have a good food day tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Love2bamummy

Hi Ladies

How is everyone doing?

I haven't been on here for sooo long!

I need a bit of advice if anyone is able to help! Since starting to lose some weight in January, my periods have become very regular; until this month! I was due on, on 23rd April, but it still hasn't arrived, so I'm now 8 days late. I haven't tested yet as I don't want the disappointment of the getting that bfn yet again. I haven't had any pregnancy symptoms that I have noticed. The only thing thats different is the fact that I can't seem to eat enough fruit to satisfy me! lol. I'm getting my 10-a-day nevermind 5-a-day! But thats not a bad thing!

What I'm wondering is, is this likely to be yet another sign of my pcos, or should I start thinking more positively and get that test done? Or maybe I should wait another week and see if anything occurs by then....

Hope everyone is well, and sorry I disappeared for so long!

Take care

H xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: hun I'd say get that test done, if your cycles have become more regular then it's a possibility you could be pregnant.

if the test comes back bfn (which I'm keeping everything crossed that it doesn't) get a trip to the dr booked and see if they can offer any advice 

:dust:


----------



## lauraclili

That's what I'd suggest too! Try a test, I really hope it's positive. If not, go and speak to your Doc. 

xxx

:dust:


----------



## Love2bamummy

Thanks ladies, appreciate your thoughts on this. I was going to buy a test yesterday, but I couldn't bring myself to pay a tenner when the test usually comes up negative! lol.

I will get one this week, and test. xx


----------



## Traskey

Love2 Welcome back. Losing weight will regulate your cycles not lengthen them. I would seriously :test: 

:dust: for you and good luck. I am amazed you waited this long ;)


----------



## cranberry987

I would test to be sure, but with PCOS anything is possible. Not everyone has every cycle long - I had one freaky long cycle last year, the rest were average for me. Jan to april isnt that much evidence that your cycles are back to normal so it may be that theyre improving but just not quite there yet.

But still, :test: you might be preggo!


----------



## Traskey

Any news?


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey ladies - had a fab weekend away but totally shattered now! AF arrived this weekend - a bugger when you're in a barn with 12 other people but it does mean another 28 day cycle (not counting the weird day 17 bleed which I promise I will go to the dr about this week!)
Any news Love2? 
Will post more tomorrow xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Yey to 28 day cycle glad you had fun :) was food ok?


----------



## lovie

good news about a 28 day cycle twinkle :) fx it will the last for a while .) have you tested love2? 

afm ww today i will post with an update later, im hopeing OV is round the corner :)

xxx


----------



## Traskey

Boo to the :witch: Twinkle but I am glad that your cycle has remained regular. Is that due to your weight loss do you think?


----------



## Tarkwa

Yay for 28 day cycle Twinks. I reckon it is down to the weight loss - mine did exactly the same (I know everyone is different though!). Hope you've caught up on some sleep (sleeping in a barn has to be better than sleeping in a tent, but really doesn't appeal to me - DH's snoring is bad enough, let alone 12 other people!).

And Love2 - I'm having kittens here!!!!!! Please test and let us know the results. And what have you been up to during your break?
xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Food was very nice (apart from Saturday breakfast cooked by DH & his friend Nick :sick: - scrambled eggs shouldn't smell of fish!) - too nice - am hoping that walking 10 miles over the weekend will have offset a little of it!
Think my cycle change must be due to weight loss - hurrah!
lovie how did WI go??
The Barn was actually really nice - comfy mattresses to sleep on & somewhere to sit and play games & drink at night - snoring was a problem but I took ear plugs with me & they sorted it!!


----------



## Lisa84

Hi Ladies :hi: This thread has slowed down loads since the beginning. Can only be a good thing with all the BFPs!! :)

Hope everyone is doing well?? xxx


----------



## Traskey

Welcome back Lisa :howdy::hi:

Hope that you are well. How is the diet going? Did you survive Easter or eat the yummy choc?


----------



## twinkle1975

We need more people with bellys to join!! I'm skiving WW again tonight - have lost 3lbs of the 5 I put on but still 2 up!


----------



## Traskey

Aww :hugs: Twinkle. You'll shift those two pounds in no time. I know it sucks when you know going to weigh in and they give you that look!


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh it really does!!


----------



## EmmyReece

Hi ladies :hi:

I've been awful at keeping in touch on here. So much has been happening, and for a while I haven't been very focused on the diet.

But things are getting better, the diet is starting again and the weight is finally starting to reduce :happydance: 

The scales this morning said I was back down to 166.4 kg, which since last week is a loss of 1.1 kg :happydance:

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Tarkwa

Emmy, it's funny how knowing that you have a wedding coming up helps you to lose weight. In fact, I found it easier to lose weight for the wedding than with TTC!!! How stupid is that?! I think it's because if you have a date to aim for because you KNOW something will happen, then it makes a big difference. Once you have the date booked I reckon it will be much easier for you and you can focus on the wedding and let the TTC happen without thinking about it too much. That's just my opinion though.

Has been terribly quiet on here lately I've noticed too. Sorry I'm not around as much, but I do keep up to date with what's occurring! Call me a B2B stalker if you like :haha:. To be honest, I hope this thread 'passes away' (can't think of a more suitable way of saying it!) naturally as all the ladies on here get BFPs!

Well done to everyone who has lost lately and :hugs: to those who are finding those lbs clinging on. Tell 'em to bugger off!
Take care 
xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Well done on the weightloss Emmy. Tark is right having a date to focus on definately helps although i found looking at the dresses i want helps a little.

Trask i have been bad over the past 3 weeks and put on 5.5lbs :blush: I thought it was going to be loads more at weigh in this week so in a weird way i was happy with just 5.5lbs. I just haven't bothered with it over easter and not because of chocolate coz i only had a tiny egg (even tho i was promised by David i would be getting a big baileys one humph)
I am well and truely back on it this week. I have done a meal planner which includes every little syn and i have given myself treats too. I'm trying to clear out the freezer so thought doing a meal plan was the best way lol xxx


----------



## Traskey

Well done Emmy for getting back onto the diet. Tarkwa's right, getting a date/deadline is very motivating. You know you can't slack/lapse on the diet as you'll run out of time. Works a charm for me. July 7th is ingrained in my brain :haha:

Lisa, sorry you had a bad few weeks and glad that you are now back on it. I think the meal plan is a really good idea, like you said, helps you stay on target and use up all the food in the freezer.

I've lost another pound today so I am hoping for a loss of more than four pounds this week. I know what i've lost this week with morning weight but it depends on the real afternoon clothed weigh in!


----------



## cranberry987

I too still stalk!


----------



## Traskey

How much weight have you lost?

This is just a bit of fun.

1 pound = a Guinea Pig 1.5 pounds = a dozen Krispy Kreme glazed donuts 
2 pounds = a rack of baby back ribs 3 pounds = an average human brain 
4 pounds = an ostrich egg 5 pounds = a Chihuahua 6 pounds = a human&#8217;s skin 
7.5 pounds = an average newborn 8 pounds = a human head 
10 pounds= chemical additives an American consumes each year 
11 pounds = an average housecat 12 pounds = a Bald Eagle 
15 pounds = 10 dozen large eggs 16 pounds = a sperm whale&#8217;s brain 
20 pounds = an automobile tire 
23 pounds = amount of pizza an average American eats in a year 
24 pounds = a 3-gallon tub of super premium ice cream 
25 pounds = an average 2 year old 
30 pounds = amount of cheese an average American eats in a year 
33 pounds = a cinder block 36 pounds = a mid-size microwave 
40 pounds = a 5-gallon bottle of water or an average human leg 
44 pounds = an elephant&#8217;s heart 50 pounds = a small bale of hay 
55 pounds = a 5000 BTU air conditioner 60 pounds = an elephant&#8217;s penis (yep, weights more than his heart!) 
66 pounds = fats and oils an average American eats in a year 
70 pounds = an Irish Setter 77 pounds = a gold brick 
80 pounds = the World&#8217;s Largest Ball of Tape 90 pounds = a newborn calf 
100 pounds = a 2 month old horse 
111 pounds = red meat an average American eats in a year 
117 pounds = an average fashion model (and she&#8217;s 5&#8217;11&#8221;) 
118 pounds = the complete Encyclopedia Britannica 
120 pounds = amount of trash you throw away in a month 
130 pounds = a newborn giraffe 138 pounds = potatoes an average American eats in a year 140 pounds = refined sugar an average American eats in a year 
144 pounds = an average adult woman (and she&#8217;s 5&#8217;4&#8221;) 
150 pounds = the complete Oxford English Dictionary 
187 pounds = an average adult man 
200 pounds = 2 Bloodhounds 235 pounds = Arnold Schwarzenegger 
300 pounds = an average football lineman 400 pounds = a Welsh pony


----------



## Traskey

For me it's

a 5-gallon bottle of water or an average human leg 
and
an average human brain 

:happydance:


----------



## Tarkwa

I've lost a leg too!!! From my very heaviest (17st7lbs) to where I am now is approx 40lbs.
xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Ive lost about the amount of cheese an average American eats in a year. And it wont even be proper cheese! Honestly, any cheese called 'orange cheese' aint right!


----------



## twinkle1975

an average 2 year old & a rack of baby back ribs (nom nom!)


----------



## cranberry987

Methinks they shouldn't have picked food equivalents! Just fuel to the food porn fire


----------



## lauraclili

I'm only just starting... but at least I've lost a human head!


----------



## Traskey

Oh between us we have defintely lost a whole person. 2 legs, a head and brain, enough cheese to sink a battleship, a 2 year old (got to be equivalent to a torso) and if we add Emmy and Lovie, they've got to take the two arms!!

GO US!!!!!!!!!!!

:dance::wohoo::happydance:


----------



## cranberry987

Hehe. Frankenstein!


----------



## lauraclili

I love it! Frankenstein weight loss programme! 

How long until we've made another person?!


----------



## twinkle1975

Ladies - we'd dropped right down to the middle of page 2!!!
I'm quite hacked off today - I got up before DH this morning - went back in the bedroom to get my shoes & he was having a wank! Today is meant to be a baby making day - we're only doing it every other day because of his lazy swimmers!! Grrr! :growlmad: Plus now I think I'm starting with cystitis -AGAIN!!! :cry:


----------



## Lisa84

Ooft twinkle i would not have been happy either. David knows that for one week every month his little man is all mine lol 

Sucks about the cystitis hun xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

Awww *twinkle *sorry you're having a bad day! :hugs: I would have been so annoyed too - I know you said that he has lazy swimmers but does he know that every other day means releasing those swimmers every other day, not just sex every other day? You never know, men sometimes don't think straight about these things!


----------



## Tarkwa

Honestly Twinks - what is WRONG with these husbands of ours, eh?! I'd be FURIOUS if I were you, esp as he has lazy swimmers. Is he taking vits? And cystitis sounds painful - I've not had it myself (god knows how with all the bonking whilst TTC!) but I did have kidney problems which made weeing really hard, having to go often with nothing coming out. It didn't hurt/sting though which I guess is the most annoying thing? Drink lots of cranberry juice chick, but I'm sure you already knew that (it worked with helping my kidneys a bit). Big :hugs:
xxx


----------



## cranberry987

I bet he was mortified! Tell him we're all talking about it now. Might stop him next time :p


----------



## Tarkwa

That is sooooooo cruel - but I love it!!! Go on Twinks tell him we're all talking about his solo mission t'other day :haha:!
Hope everyone is well - all good at my end (update in journal if interested).

xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

StrawberryTTC said:


> Awww *twinkle *sorry you're having a bad day! :hugs: I would have been so annoyed too - I know you said that he has lazy swimmers but does he know that every other day means releasing those swimmers every other day, not just sex every other day? You never know, men sometimes don't think straight about these things!

Oh he knows - he was just being a selfish knob!!



cranberry987 said:


> I bet he was mortified! Tell him we're all talking about it now. Might stop him next time :p

I shall tell him when he gets home - although he knows about my BnB addiction so has probably guessed I've told you all!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Tarkwa said:


> Honestly Twinks - what is WRONG with these husbands of ours, eh?! I'd be FURIOUS if I were you, esp as he has lazy swimmers. Is he taking vits? And cystitis sounds painful - I've not had it myself (god knows how with all the bonking whilst TTC!) but I did have kidney problems which made weeing really hard, having to go often with nothing coming out. It didn't hurt/sting though which I guess is the most annoying thing? Drink lots of cranberry juice chick, but I'm sure you already knew that (it worked with helping my kidneys a bit). Big :hugs:
> xxx

Yep he's taking so many vitamins he's rattling!! I'm drinking loads so its not stinging too much!


----------



## prayingforbfp

Hello all...I stumbled upon this thread and I thought it'd be perfect to be a part of...just afraid..I surly don't want to be judged as I am 21 and have been ttc for 27 months with my husband (been married for 3 years now) :/ well my story is after being on the pill for 3 years my periods became super irregular :( and before BC from the time I was 10 til 16 my periods regulated themselves and they were so regular I could tell someone the exact moment I was going to get it.. After the pill & highschool I gained a good 70lbs that just will not go away no matter how much I try. I'm 260lbd...give or take...I fluctuate weekly. Exercise and diet is very much a part of my life as of the beginning of the year because I'm really serious about this...I just need people to talk to who understand. I'm trying the more natural route because I'm not sure if my DR will really help me. I'm taking vitamins along with diet/exercise and vitex (recommended to me by a friend) so who knows. I just feel like it's all on my shoulders...haven't had a period since 4/2010 =( I've been tested for pcos, thyroid conditions...nothing. So right now I'm trying to catch up on the posts but I truly look forward to speaking with all you ladies and hope we all achieve the same goal this year :)

Sorry for the rant :/ my names Amanda...that might help to add lol


----------



## Lisa84

Hi Amanda :hi: You have come to the right place hun. We are all workin towards the same goal and the ladies on here are fab for support and advice and will definately not judge. 

Are u on any sort of plan like slimming world or weightwatchers?

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Noone will judge you here, all going through the same thing so we cant rly can we :)

I have PCOS btw and my blood tests are fine, there are other symptoms you can use for a diagnoses, if your Dr is clueless then Id ask for a referral to a specialist if poss.


----------



## Lisa84

I was thinkin with the irregular periods and bein unable to lose weight it does sound like PCOS xx


----------



## cranberry987

Yeah. Maybe try a low/controlled carb diet, helps a lot with PCOS to lose weight. Metformin is also good, strictly is for PCOS but can be prescribed for anovulation in general and the only main/common side effect is going to the loo 40 times a day, which is good for losing weight anyway :)


----------



## prayingforbfp

I just want to say thanks for the both of you. :) And yes I actually joined recently with my husband.. We were on it before, then slacked off (we've been under a lot of stress which leads us to eating urrrgg) but I'm determined to not let my weight and emotions get the best of me.. Lol. I just keep thinking a baby will be so worth it in the end if I can lose what I have to...ANd I heard that pcos is diagnosed other ways..I just remember my ovaries being fine when they did a US not too long ago but who knows. Doc says lose weight, & everything will be easier...as if I don't already know lol. Definitely will take your advice on looking for a specialist lol....Just scared of what my uterus must look like after all this time w/o AF. :-/

Do any of you chart? I'm thinking it may help but I'm just curious.. Or is there anything else you ladies do to aid in ttc? Medications..vitamins..diet etc?

Thanks  I may have a lot of questions so I hope I don't seem annoying or anything...I just realized I have a lot to learn :O


----------



## cranberry987

My pcos was diagnosed as I had been ttc over a year and in the past had borderline blood glucose. No hairiness, elevated hormones, no cysts even. 

Some ppl take evening primrose oil and vitex as you take. Metformin is the one you can get prescribed tho


----------



## cranberry987

Oh and charting drove me insane! Just say no!


----------



## prayingforbfp

Oh yeah I definitely have it in the back of my mind that I may (probably) have it..I guess I just don't want to believe it! I see my doc soon hopefully shell be more helpful...I'm even afraid of HER judging me that i shy away from asking certain things. (bad I know). -_- thanks for the diet advice...love my carbs but gotta sacrifice things sometimes lol :p


----------



## cranberry987

You could try low gi instead of low carb. I think it focuses on more wholewheat stuff rather then no carbs at all. Might be a bit easier and I'm sure the glucose conversion issue would be helped in the same way


----------



## Traskey

Welcome Amanda, the girls are right, nobody will judge you here.

Twinkle, shame on DH! I hope you let him know how unfair he was being. I shall never understand men sometimes *bangs head*

:hi: to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## prayingforbfp

That reminds me that when I was 18/19 (cAnt remember) my old doctor notice a hair on my nipple that I hadn't noticed but I told her I have extra hair under my chin ...not too much and that I have to shave often but she wasn't worried about that(I just didn't like having stubble the day after I shave my legs!) but we did testing and my testosterone was elevated but she told me the birth control she was switching me to would help (idk) I'm going to modify my diet and hopefully my doctor can give me something. But last time we talked about any medicine/testing she just said "lost wt first" blah blah blah...my favorite saying!! But well see if I can be more convincing lol


----------



## cranberry987

go to another dr if shes useless. you'll lose weight easier with metformin if it is pcos which it does sound like. if youve a history of high testosterone then, well, pcos doesnt go away, it just gets controlled, you might have it well controlled atm ie your testosterone lvls are normal, doesnt mean theres not other affects tho.


----------



## Tarkwa

Hay praying - welcome to Bellys to Bumps! The ladies on here are amazing and will give you all the support you need. I didn't have PCOS either but had stupidly long cycles, struggled to lose weight, had a bit of excess hair (nothing major, I just felt hairier than everyone else around me, doesn't help having brown hair either which shows up). I was on Dianette which really helped with my skin (again, wasn't bad but wasn't fabulous either) and most of all the hair. But obviously that is a OCP so no use if TTC. Try and find an understanding doctor - but I reckon they will all say lose weight :dohh:! I know every doc I saw said that too me. Only one FS understood and just congratulated me on the loss so far and to keep up the good work (sooooo motivational!).
Anyway, was just a quickie to say hi, but I must dash - I'm meant to leave the house in 2 mins and haven't even got washed/dressed yet!!!
Have a great Friday everyone!
xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Well ladies i can't rate meal planning highly enough. I planned my meals this week coz when i dont and have a mental block of what we have in or what i can make i always go for something easy like a pizza or takeaway but when i meal plan i can prepare everything i need like things that need defrosting the night before. I made sure i planned really good meals and included all snacks and everything and i lost 5.5lbs this week :) :happydance: :) 
I'm so pleased with myself :) I've planned next weeks menu and can't wait for next weeks weigh in :) xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: omg Lisa that is fantastic hun well done :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

:dance:

Congratulations Lisa, 5.5lbs is awesome in one week! The meal planning obviously worked a treat and you've done brilliantly. I am sure you will get the same next week :hugs:


----------



## prayingforbfp

Hello Tarkwa I appreciate the post you wrote :) if you don't mind me asking...how long have you been ttc? Im lovin all the support already! I know I'm only 21 but I want to get my body in order so maybe when I'm 23 or 24 itll be well & healthy to have a baby :) and reading thru some of the posts is so motivational to me...it's good stuff :) I know everything I'm doing is for our future baby so it's worth it. I got my husband on board with trying the more natural route of ttc..but first were going to get his sperm looked at to see if it's both of us with problems (but I'm hoping it's only me..) and he's trying to lose more weight..(hefty boy...350lbs but down from 400+ so it's a start) so I'm really trying for a whole lifestyle change for the both of us and you ladies have been wonderful so far with the support!:)

Congrats Lisa on your weight loss!!!! I want to give meal planning a go it seemed to work out well for you :)


Hope everyones enjoying their Friday!!!!!! xx


----------



## Tarkwa

Hi praying! No worries, I was trying for 20 months before we got pg. I only had 14 cycles in that time though as I stupidly irregular periods until I lost some weight. Docs couldn't find anything wrong with me on tests, even though I was convinced I had PCOS! Only thing was thyroid stimulating hormone wasn't right, but my thyroid levels were fine (or something like that) so no-one was bothered and it didn't bother me. 
Wanting to change your lifestyle is the best way, but my experience tells me that it is something that has to be done gradually otherwise it can be a bit of a shock and I've ended up going back to my old ways for comfort. Planning ahead is very wise - when we decided to make a baby we would have been happy to have it there and then (we decided a few weeks after my 30th birthday and I was soooooooo ready then!).
I totally agree on the meal planning - when I've prepared lists of what I've needed to buy for meals I've felt more in control (and I am a control freak!).
It's hard when you're told that there is nothing wrong - other than a slightly low sperm analysis there wasn't much wrong with me or DH, and I have a TTC friend who is in peak fitness (not overweight and every test has shown nothing) and her DH too. Very frustrating as there is nothing to 'fix'. The only advice I can give you is to get your DH to take some conception vits for men and bonk every other day religiously! That worked for us, though it was a strange cycle because I thought I was out right from the start as I didn't have a 'proper' period and had no ewcm at all! I couldn't bear the thought of missing our chance, hence the bonking still - have no idea whatsoever when babe was conceived :dohh:! So, although I had not obsessed about it as much as I had done previously, I was still thinking about it constantly, but just thought there was not a snowflakes chance in hell - strange situation to be in but worked for us! Here's a link to my journal if you want to take a peak chick: Tarkwa's journal.
Well done *Lisa* - you should be very proud of that! =D&gt; Hope it works again next week too!
xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*Lisa *congrats, 5.5 lbs in a week is amazing!:happydance: I always found that planning ahead worked best for me. 

*Praying *I second everything Tarkwa said above. For some of us losing weight does help (for me and my dh we BOTH lost weight and exercised more), and at the least losing the weight means drs can't blame it all on that! I think it's great you're both trying to change your lifestyle to a more healthier one, good luck! :flower:

Hope you all have a great weekend! :hugs:


----------



## lauraclili

Hi everyone, 

I hope you don't mind me asking for a bit of advice... 

Has anyone had differences in their AF after losing weight? 

I have only lost about 5kg in the last month so I'm confused but... 

I am expecting AF on the 15th and last night I felt a bit crampy and found a bit of orangey /red blood. Thought that it was AF starting but was just early. Expected it to start properly over night (as normal) and have had NOTHING since except a load of creamy CM. 

I'm thinking that it's probably just some pre-AF spotting but I've never had that before. do you think the exercise and weight loss could be responsible? 

Any advice would be awesome. Thank you so much in advance. 

x


----------



## Traskey

Hi Laura

You should find that as you lose weight your periods will become more regular, your cycles will get closer to the 28 day cycle. Well mine have. Not that they were long before 30/31 but now they are 28 on the dot. It probably is a little spotting, some cycles I have it and others I don't. I wouldn't worry too much unless you don't get af in the next day or two, in which case I would check with a pg test.

:hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

Re the thyroid thing. I read somewhere that the thyroid hormone lvls should actually be a lot more strict. It's just that they don't rly want to treat ppl at the borderline lvls so don't lower the tolerances. So it could be that the thyroid was affecting things but just not strongly enough for drs to kinda accept it

X


----------



## Traskey

Just a quick update for those of you that remember Becca, 4Magpies. She's in hospital with a non viable ectopic pregnancy, so they will need to remove the baby and tube. We wish her lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:( awwww no poor Becca

thinking of her xx


----------



## Lisa84

Awww poor Becca. Thinking of her and sending lots of :hugs: xxxx


----------



## jamie2882

Hi Ladies- Its seams like your group has been going a while but I'd like to join in. I weigh about 190lbs, my BMI is about 30. I used to be fantastically thin but even then felt unhealthy. Anyway I was previously DX with PCOS, but then had that reversed by 2 doctors and told we were just "unexplained infertility". I've had many bouts of weight loss only to gain it back, many cycles of Clomid, Injects, IUI's, all failed. I'm finishing up the last inject cycle now. We'd like to do IVF in June 2012- can't any sooner for scheduling and financial reasons. So in the meantime I'd really like to focus on losing weight, about 50lbs, which I think is doable in a year. And we're going to try TCM and natural TI. I think our main fertility issue is my health and egg quality. From what I read health can impact egg quality and even with thousands of dollars in meds I didn't produce much of anything good. So I think Bellys to bump is a great place for me to be right now!


----------



## cranberry987

Hi Jamie,

Perfect time to be losing weight, least youre doing something active to help things along, might make the waiting a little bit easier.

Good luck with it all :)


----------



## twinkle1975

Hi Jamie & praying - you're very welcome!!
Poor Becca - what a nightmare - I'll keep her in my prayers.
Hey to everyone else!
I'm p'd off this month as I was planning to have a go with OPKs but I've started with my second UTI in 6 weeks so we can't DTD even though I've got EWCM & everything (gosh what a lots of abbreviations!!)


----------



## EmmyReece

:grr: sorry about the uti hun :(

hopefully you can start with the opks next cycle?

:hi: to jamie and praying, these ladies are so lovely, and any advice they can offer then they will do. it's a brill supportive group, couldn't ask for a nicer group of ladies :blush:

and a big :wohoo: from me, my weight is FINALLY coming back down, I'm on 167.4 kg this morning :dance: I still update my belly to bump ticker, but was so excited about the wedding I had to put those tickers up for a while :blush:


----------



## Traskey

Boo to the UTI Twinkle, I hope it clears up soon. Do you think it will clear up in time for ov? Maybe you can squeeze one :sex: in before the eggy is gone.

Congratulations Em on the weight going down. Glad you have the motivation back to keep going. 

:hugs: for everyone else. Hope you are having a good food week this week and if you fall off the wagon, get back on!


----------



## cranberry987

Id have a sneaky BD when you get a +ve opk and just not bonk EOD or whatever you usually do, one little :sex: cant do much damage surely


----------



## twinkle1975

I haven't done OPKs for months - I was going to start this month. I'm CD17 today - do you think its too late???


----------



## cranberry987

Nah. I've ov'd cd 19. Poas!


----------



## Traskey

Depends on the length of your cycle but you may get lucky!


----------



## twinkle1975

Sorry I'm always moaning but I asked DH if we could DTD last night as a last ditch attempt for this month. He said yes, got into bed & promptly fell asleep!!


----------



## cranberry987

Urgh. Moan away. These men!


----------



## KahluaCupcake

I'm new in this section. I'm hoping to find more serious, mature ladies in this LTTTC section, as I'm getting irritated by the 17-19 year old little girls in the regular TTC section who repeatedly ask the same questions, symptom spot from 1dpo, conceive within two months, or claim to have been ttc since they were 14. Yeaaahhh....
Anyhoo, enough with the bitterness. ;)

DF and I have been ttc since 2008, with an almost ntnp approach, but with it always being on our minds. DF was told years ago he had low count, low motility. Then I got thyroid cancer, so it sort of went to the back burner. But I still was always asking the doctors what role this or that played in my ability to get pregnant, constantly conscious to not do anything that would hinder our attempts. 
After losing my thyroid to the cancer, I gained a LOT of weight. I finally tipped the scales at 250lbs...ouch! I'm 5'2". 
When we saw a RE last year, I was of course told to lose weight, and DF had some terribly disheartening SAs....it turns out he's completely azoospermatic. :( 
Fast forward to now. I lost 30lbs in just over 3 months with weight watchers, and am a size 18, looking at a 16 soon, hopefully! 
We have been using a known donor for four months, and clomid for three. I had an hsg test last fall and the RE showed no blockage, and said I have eggs. With clomid, I've had perfect 29-31 day cycles, and have been ovulating. 

We are so ready to be parents, it doesn't seem fair that it hasn't happened already. I'm sure you ladies understand this feeling. 
If adoption weren't financially out of our reach, we'd be parents already, I'm sure. 

But at 217lbs with a bmi teetering around 40, here I am to join you!
Let's get our BFPs sooner than later....who's with me?


----------



## cranberry987

Hi welcome to the club.

I know exactly what you mean about those who get pregnant too early, just aint fair is it. Sorry to hear youve had health problems, sounds like youre getting on top of things now tho and losing weight well :)

Oh, ppl here do symptom spot, but thats human nature hehe


----------



## KahluaCupcake

Symptom spotting is only natural! Even when I tell myself I won't, I still do...I just don't dwell on it. I'm just tired of seeing silly non-symptom spotting from girls in their first cycle ttc (or "accidentally" pregnant) "My period is due in two days but I'm afraid I might be late cuz my bf had sex wif me and (lol tmi) he cummed inside me and I feel a fluttering in my stomach....is that the baby kicking?"
or "I'm 3dpo and was so thirsty I drank a lot today, and then peed a whole lot! Do you think that means I'm pregnant?"
Granted, the first example is more likely found on yahoo answers, but you get the gist. ;)
My palm meets my forehead a whole lot.


----------



## cranberry987

I found one q on yahoo answers

Can I see my baby without an ultrasound

Answer. Yes. Roll your eyes back as far as they will go and you will get a flash of your uterus for a few secs >><<


----------



## Lisa84

:rofl: love it cran hahaha

Welcome to the club Kahlua. I hope u find this thread as supportive as i do. Well done on your weightloss so far its fab!! xxx


----------



## Traskey

cranberry987 said:


> I found one q on yahoo answers
> 
> Can I see my baby without an ultrasound
> 
> Answer. Yes. Roll your eyes back as far as they will go and you will get a flash of your uterus for a few secs >><<

Cran, you crack me up!!!!!! :haha: :haha:

Welcome to Kahlua :hi::howdy:

You are right about some of the youngsters in TTC. Whilst we can occasionally be a bit silly we aren't so ignorant to ask ridiculous questions such as the ones above. 

Good luck on your weight loss journey. Sounds like you have made a fantastic start already by losing 30lbs. I'm sure that will help when you do get your bfp. I hope that your donor sperm gives you what you need.

Evening all, hope you've had a good day food wise and otherwise. DH is trying to eat healthier and have salmon and pasta. Smelt divine.


----------



## jamie2882

:rofl: I have encountered some seriously funny questions on yahoo answers and some sarcastically funny answers. 

KahluaCupcake- I've heard great things about weight watchers. I'd like to join but can't spare the cash right now, I maxed out my credit cards buying meds for the past 3 months. Anyway I think if I've not made good progres by August/September I'll join. 

So my best progress losing weight was when I used a food journal. I randomly got an email from calorie count, which I joined days ago. I decided it was good sign to start doing it again. Hopefully it works!


----------



## KahluaCupcake

I'm not an official member of WW. I had my mother, a member, buy me the calculator. You enter your age, heigh, weight and it gives you your point allowance. Then you can enter the nutrition facts into the calculator and it tells you how many points it is, and even keeps track of how much you've had each day. 

But if you're not all that into it, pay attention to the content of food and instead of calories, pay attention to:
Fiber
Carbohydrates
Fat
and Protein

the lower fat and lowest carbohydrates are the best for you. High fiber & high protein is the best.
Good luck!


----------



## twinkle1975

Welcome Kahlua - well done on your weightloss so far!! 
I'm determined to get back on the wagon today - I went 12 points over yesterday!!!


----------



## Traskey

You can do it Twinkle! 

I feel like I am drinking for England with all those litres but another pound went off today so I know it's worth it. I was craving DHs salmon dinner tonight, looked gorgeous.

Hope you are all having a good food day!


----------



## Lisa84

Well im seriously hacked off!! I have been so good this week and ive put on half a pound :shrug: How the chuff did that happen? My SW lady seems to think it could be because im due AF tomorrow :shrug: :( 

O well i will not let this discourage me. Tomorrow is a brand new week :) xxx


----------



## cranberry987

yeah, a lot retain water when AF is due. Itll come off if youre due it.

x


----------



## Traskey

I never lose a thing when the witch is due. It's my crap weight loss week every month. I'm sure it will come off next week instead. 

:hugs:

Don't despair!


----------



## twinkle1975

Woohoo Traskey - so proud of you!!
Lisa - grr to pre-witch crappiness!!

I'm feeling down in the dumps today - will try really hard to avoid the chocolate cravings!


----------



## EmmyReece

awww twinkle hun, sorry you're feeling down :( 

:hugs:


----------



## Lisa84

:hugs: Twinkle xxx


----------



## Traskey

Thanks Twinkle

Sorry you are having a crappy day. Avoid that chocolate and have a sugar free jelly instead! Ok, so the effect isn't exactly the same but it's sweet and relatively calorie free. If it has to be chocolate go for a mini bar/fun size!


----------



## twinkle1975

I ate my God daughter's Easter egg - 10 points!


----------



## cranberry987

I read somewhere on the internet about a chocolate thing which you huff powder out off - just a tiny weeny amount, and it gives you enough of a chocolate fix to cure the cravings for a bit. Sounded v weird but I wonder if it works.


----------



## jamie2882

cranberry987 said:


> I read somewhere on the internet about a chocolate thing which you huff powder out off - just a tiny weeny amount, and it gives you enough of a chocolate fix to cure the cravings for a bit. Sounded v weird but I wonder if it works.

Wow sounds interesting!

I read in my Low GI diet book that while snickers are high in fat, they are low GI and can be satisfying. I was thinking of getting the bite size ones and limiting myself to just one when I have a craving. Otherwise during AF I'll end up eating cake, cookies, etc.


----------



## Traskey

Oh, I always want to eat everything that isn't nailed down a day or two before the witch every month. DH said he could always tell when it was going to arrive :haha:


----------



## jamie2882

Traskey said:


> Oh, I always want to eat everything that isn't nailed down a day or two before the witch every month. DH said he could always tell when it was going to arrive :haha:

Ha mine too, he says I always sway from my diet and become irrationally negative and emotional. He's probably right since I can always tell that way too!


----------



## lauraclili

Hi all, 

Most excited as just got back from my weigh in... Lost another 3kgs in the last two weeks. So totalling 7kgs in 6 weeks. I'm feeling pretty good too! 

I hope you're all doing ok. 

x


----------



## twinkle1975

Well done Laura! I'm off to research chocolate huffers!!


----------



## cranberry987

Here we go

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...ng-new-way-enjoy-sweet-treat-inhaling-it.html


----------



## Traskey

Thanks Cranberry

Congratulations on your great weight loss Laura, you're doing great.

Twink, I love your new avi. How gorgeous do you look!

WI for me tomorrow, I suspect not as much of a loss as i'd have liked. 2lbs i think but we'll see.


----------



## EmmyReece

It'll still be 2lbs closer to target hun :hugs: you're doing soooooo well :thumbup:


----------



## twinkle1975

Traskey said:


> Thanks Cranberry
> 
> Congratulations on your great weight loss Laura, you're doing great.
> 
> Twink, I love your new avi. How gorgeous do you look!
> 
> WI for me tomorrow, I suspect not as much of a loss as i'd have liked. 2lbs i think but we'll see.

Thanks honey - the ladies on the ttc no1 35+ thread are coming out of the closet - so to speak :rofl: and showing our faces!! Fingers crossed for a good weigh in for you!!

I've become a bit concerned that some of our usual number seem to be AWOL! Is anyone lurking out there???


----------



## EmmyReece

I've been lurking quite a bit as I've been so focused on getting a date for the wedding and finally getting my weight to go in the right direction :blush:


----------



## Traskey

*Drags Emmy in*

No need to lurk Em. You are doing really well with your diet at the moment :)


----------



## EmmyReece

:blush: it didn't feel like it hun when I'd put so much weight back on 

Just so glad I'm back on track with it all :)


----------



## twinkle1975

Emmy you can talk to us about weddings - I LOVE weddings!!


----------



## EmmyReece

Not much is happening with it at the moment, just with us not knowing a date, but a month today and all that should change :happydance:


----------



## Traskey

I loved planning my wedding :D Mind you I am a total control freak :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I think I am too :blush:

I can see me being a complete bridezilla :haha:


----------



## Traskey

Nah, just particular! There is nothing wrong with that. Although i did used to enjoy watching Bridezillas. Those women were crazy :wacko:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I've been watching it too

Anyone fancy punching my fella for me? He's driving me crazy tonight ... he's in one of his stupid moods where he'll wind me up and if I retaliate he goes in a bad mood :dohh:


----------



## Traskey

Ahh, that kind of mood is he? Just ignore him and leave him to it. In our house it appears to be leave everything for the wife to clear up night!


----------



## EmmyReece

:grr:

I've come upstairs out of the way because I can really see myself throwing something at him :haha:


----------



## Traskey

4lbs for me this week :dance:

After I hit this goal I need to think of a realistic next one. If i'd put it all on at once I would have found it overwhelming!


----------



## zowiey

Hello ladies! :wave:

Well, It's been a while! Haven't really been on track with the dieting, well I have, but it's been too little too late, but fingers crossed I'll manage to loose what I need to!

I think I've nearly pulled my self out of my self pitying stink hole, but still teeter on the edge some days, but hey ho! Anyway!

Hope everyone is doing well? And Traskey well done, you're doing great!

xxxx


----------



## twinkle1975

50lbs - bloody hell Traskey you are a weight loss hero!!!

Hello zowiey - we've missed you!!! Big hugs xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

hi everyone :hi:

good luck with the weight loss zowiey and welcome back hun :hugs:

how's everyonr else doing?

I've had an icky tummy so wasn't concentrating on the diet for a couple of days. 

Have found an amazing piece of music that I'd love to have for the wedding but I'm having trouble finding out what it's called :dohh:

The bit I like starts at 1.28 on the video and it gives me goosebumps :blush:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj40LAoZjUM


----------



## Traskey

I tried to Shazam it for you Emmy but it couldn't find it. It listened to it but couldn't find a match. 

Welcome back Zowiey. Sorry you are still in a tough place. I think we've all been there for a little while this month. LTTC suckssssssssssssssss.

You have done so well with your diet, I know you can get back on it! Not long until you get to see your FS again :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've found the lady on facebook who wrote it and I've sent her a message to see if she can help :D


----------



## Tarkwa

Emmy, I assume it's not Sam Phillips - How to Dream? Just tried listening but they all sound the same these LaLa songs!!!
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

It's not hun :( Wish it was so simple to find, it's driving me crazy :rofl:


----------



## Tarkwa

I typed in Sam Phillips into You Tube and a load of her songs came up, maybe it is one of those (I wouldn't be able to tell, but you might if you haven't tried already) assuming it is one of her songs? I noticed several people asked what song it was too (specifying the timings which matched yours) but I couldn't see an answer.
Sorry, and hope you find it soon.
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: awwwww thanks for looking hun ... I'm going to reattempt to google it in a min :D


----------



## lovie

Hia ladies :hugs: i am so sorry i have been such a bad bellies to bumper recently!!! twinkle i love your profile pic you look stunning hun :) 

my diet is plodding along, im half way there and i just need to stick to it now... im kinda loosing hope of getting a bfp but i also feel like i dont want to go to the doctors (especially as you have to pay here in sweden!) and being told to loose weight when i know i have to do that anyway! does anyone know if the doctor minds what bmi your hubby has? my OH's is 28 but he is fairly muscly with a little tiny belly (so cute!) 

big hugs to you all :hugs: xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I'm not sure if they mind about bmi over there hun :hugs: you're doing so well with the weight loss and your hard work is definitely going to pay off :flower:

I'M SHRINKING!!!! :rofl: Had weigh in this afternoon and I'm now 166.6 kg, think I've lost something like 2lbs compared to last time I had weigh in at the drs, which is something like 9lbs lighter than I was this time last year (considering all the weight I put on in the past few months) :wohoo:


----------



## Traskey

Lovie ~ Over here, they haven't paid any attention to it at all (husband's BMI that is). 

Emmy ~ Congratulations on your loss this week and for being lighter than last year :wohoo::happydance: All your hard work is really paying off and you should be very proud of yourself!


----------



## lovie

emmy thats great well done hun!!! X


----------



## EmmyReece

Omgggg I'm very excited (wedding related babble) - this thread might explain a bit better :blush:

https://www.babyandbump.com/bride-beyond/622951-very-very-very-excited.html


----------



## hopingfor two

Hi girls im trying for number 2 been off contraception for 5 years now I also have psoc 1 am 110 kg and have noticed lately that I have veins all across my chest and a new vein across both breasts at the top and veins running down both sides of my belly to hip bones then across belly my periods are extreemly irregular so charting is nearly impossible to scared to test yet


----------



## Traskey

I'm afraid i've never been pregnant so I wouldn't know if that was a symptom or not. It could be. If you think you might be pg then it might be worth doing a test!

Good luck x


----------



## twinkle1975

Traskey said:


> I'm afraid i've never been pregnant so I wouldn't know if that was a symptom or not. It could be. If you think you might be pg then it might be worth doing a test!
> 
> Good luck x

Ditto - I'm sure someone else on another thread could help - or start a thread & someone will know!


----------



## twinkle1975

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: I'm not sure if they mind about bmi over there hun :hugs: you're doing so well with the weight loss and your hard work is definitely going to pay off :flower:
> 
> I'M SHRINKING!!!! :rofl: Had weigh in this afternoon and I'm now 166.6 kg, think I've lost something like 2lbs compared to last time I had weigh in at the drs, which is something like 9lbs lighter than I was this time last year (considering all the weight I put on in the past few months) :wohoo:

Well done honey!!!! Really proud of you!!! :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww thanks hun :blush:

how are things with you?


----------



## cranberry987

It is a Preg symptom but could also be loads of other things. :test:


----------



## twinkle1975

Had a really nice day - catch up meeting & coffee with my boss this morning, lunch with a friend for her birthday, watched Moulin Rouge & then drinks with friends this evening. Really struggled with that bit though as the girl who started TTC at the same time as me & got her BFP first cycle was there & she was complaining about how broke & tired they are since the baby arrived. Had to grit my teeth!!


----------



## Rachel123

twinkle1975 said:


> Had a really nice day - catch up meeting & coffee with my boss this morning, lunch with a friend for her birthday, watched Moulin Rouge & then drinks with friends this evening. Really struggled with that bit though as the girl who started TTC at the same time as me & got her BFP first cycle was there & she was complaining about how broke & tired they are since the baby arrived. Had to grit my teeth!!

Im sorry you feel this way. In relation to this comment, the conversation about being tired and skint came in response to a direct question about these things from another person, so its not as if I launched into complaining out of nowhere.

I think its all too easy with internet forums to forget you can be identified by the details you include  you even told me about this website, which made me wonder if you wanted me to read your thoughts.

Ive been really hurt by some of the things youve said about me on here. Ive tried to ignore them because I thought you needed some kind of outlet to vent your feelings, but this has been going on since I told you I was pregnant over a year ago and it doesnt seem to be getting any better. 

I know you really want a baby, Ive tried so hard to be sensitive to your feelings, both while pregnant and since my baby was born. Youre right in that I dont fully understand how it is to be desperately TTC and not being successful, Ive been very lucky. But with all my underlying medical conditions, getting pregnant and carrying to term was a major achievement for me  something I think you forget.

I feel that your constant sniping on here is almost wishing away my baby, the most important person in my life. Thats what hurts the most.

Ive chosen to reply now because enough is enough. I hope you continue to get the support you need from these forums. Im not going to visit this website again because I feel its destroying our friendship. I hope that we can rebuild it one day.


----------



## cranberry987

Rly theres a place for this reply and it aint here. twinkle was venting frustrations which we all have. every pregnancy is hard and stressful for many reasons so its not like youre the only person to ever have problems. Id imagine you should be grateful if you had so many terribly problems, feel lucky that you have a healthy child rather than complain about the fallout. 

She was polite and didnt say anything to your face, she was upset and shared with ppl who know what shes going through. Dont begrudge her this, Im sure we've all thought much worse in our dark moments, we all have wished bad on ppl who we rly care about, its just because things are so hurtful.

If you were reading her posts and not telling her then thats pretty sly tbh. How would you feel if you thought you were in a safe place to share feelings then got sniped by the person you were talking about.

Youre totally out of order and if you were my friend Id be telling you to shove your friendship. Be a bit more sensitive about things, if you were upset about this then the time to bring it up was in private a year ago, not after a year of stalking then having a go on here.


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm sorry, but if you have such a problem with what twinkle has said then why don't you try and speak to her rather than secretly reading her posts on here until now? Also, it seems to me that you've been blatantly come on here searching for her!! :shrug: 

She is trying so hard to get that much longed for bfp and is working hard to lose the weight, and considering the length of time she has been trying for, she is entitled to feel the way she does, and is entitled to explain how she's feeling on here. We're a close group of ladies who support each other through the good times and bad times because we all *UNDERSTAND* what it feels like to be in each others' situations.

And I'm sorry to say, but, why on earth would she wish away your baby??? 

Maybe you should have a bit of compassion for her situation rather than jumping on her on a public forum! Some people really don't realise how lucky they are to get a quick bfp rather than having to work so hard to get it.

Grow a backbone and if you have something to say to her, say it to her face rather than putting it in a particular group where she has made friends and she considers a safe place to post her feelings etc. Are you overweight? Are you trying to lose weight to get pregnant again? If not then what on earth are you doing posting in this thread other than to try and cause embarassment to Twinkle??? 

And I'm sorry to say, but I'm another one who thinks you're out of order for your actions on here.


----------



## Traskey

Twinkle :hugs:

Rachel, this is not an appropriate place for the comments that you have posted today. You are entitled to your opinions but for the sake of your friendship would it have not been better to have this conversation in private? 

As the girls have said this thread is for ladies who have been trying to conceive for a long time and are trying to lose weight. It's a safe place for us to talk about our difficulties with trying to have a child and Twinkle was expressing how frustrating it was for her to hear some of your thoughts. I understand what you are saying but honestly, only people that have waited so long for a desperately wanted baby would understand how upsetting that can be. 

I'm sure Twinks doesn't wish your baby away at all, just appreciate how blessed you are.


----------



## Tarkwa

Well said Trask - my sentiments EXACTLY!!!
I do hope that they can both sort it out though.
Big hugs Twinks :hugs: - we're all here for you.
xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

shit


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks ladies - I've texted her trying to explain what its like & that I would never wish her baby away


----------



## cranberry987

Hope youll be ok. I know that Ive said a LOT worse on here about my friends. Its not that we wish them harm, its just like... why them not me!


----------



## Traskey

I hope it works out for you Twinks and the two of you can talk about it.

:hug:


----------



## Tarkwa

FFS - 'wishing your baby away' is a load of bollox. Yeah, we've all been pissed we weren't preggers when everyone around us was but her saying something like that was just pathetic. She's clearly upset by it all (blame her hormones!) but I'm sure things will smooth over in time - everything will still be a bit raw today.
I haven't told anyone I know about BnB in case of someone reading something I've said and taking it the wrong way - I just say I've joined a forum about TTC/pregnancy and leave it at that. Good plan taking your photo down chick :thumbup:!
xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

I just saw this now and have to say I'm also upset for twinkle. :hugs: I think it's so unfair of someone to come on here and in fact take away an important outlet for your feelings! If she does not come back and read these comments for herself, perhaps there's some way of conveying to her that since we all have kept our hurt to ourselves and tried to be happy for our friends, we sometimes need an outlet to pour out the hurt and have someone who understands listen. 

Hope it all works out! :hugs:


----------



## lauraclili

Exactly. I agree with all that the others have said. 

Sending you some positive vibes and a hug. 

xx


----------



## babyerin

To suggest somebody who is lttc would ever 'wish away' anybodys, especially a friends baby is downright offensive!

Fundamentally, Rachel, you're in the wrong for stalking Twinkle on here, why not introduce yourself earlier or bring this up in private? You've obviously searched her and come onto the lttc boards to confront her.

Its a shame you feel that way about Twinkle, its a shame you begrudge her a little hidey place to vent about how she feels on here cos she DOES NOT want it to affect your friendship. It really is.

The only thing Twinks guilty of is being a human and having normal human feelings about wanting a baby, certainly NOT wishing yours away.

I hope you can sort this out, cos she really is a great friend to have.


----------



## lovie

big hugs twinkle :hugs:

I cant see that what you said could be seen as offensive, you said its hard to here people moan about money troubles and being tired when they have the 1 thing you want most in the world... thats compleatly natural hun, no matter what you want in life, those of us who are unemployed will find it hard listening to our friends moaning that they are so busy at work... those of us who are skinny will find it hard to listen to our curvy friends moaning about big boobs, those of us who are chubby will find it hard listening to our skinny friends moaning about their mini bums looking big in their new jeans.... so naturally those of us still waiting to get our bfp's will find it hard to listen to the moans most new parents make...

being a good friend is biting your lip and smiling and saying all the right helpfull things and then going home and crying, moaning to your friends in a simalar situation.... never on this thread have i ever seen anyone wish a baby away, the ladies here are caring, rational, and supportive. All we are working towards is having a baby of our own, there is no way we would ever wish any one anything but good things, sure we will have a lump in our throught and sure we would wish it could be us, but never ever wish ill on a tiny baby.

I hope this all sorts itself out, we are here for you twinks xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks ladies. I love you all. (Its fine to talk about other stuff now, I've stopped crying for today!) How is everyone else doing? Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Did anyone see the thing about older mums on itv? Incensed me! Was basically a male reporter saying look at all these stupid old dried up hags who've had the cheek to not get knocked up in their 20s. He told his wife who had a new baby that she shouldn't be in bed at 1030 am even tho the baby was sleeping. Grr! Itv should be taken off the air, it's so daily mail!


----------



## lovie

my long term plan was to have 2 babies when i was 25 and 2 when i was 40... but well that plan is a little off course right now lol. id be happy with one any time soon!

does anyone know anything about temping? my temps have stayed high and im on cd 7 now.... it has not dropped below my cover line and it was 36.9 yesterday and 36.7 today very odd... im worried that i wont be able to see my OV this month grrr!

hugs to you all :hugs:xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

That is really strange *lovie*, have you taken a pregnancy test just to make sure? For some temps do stay up during af but cd7 is quite far into your cycle. Not sure what to say!


----------



## lovie

hmm i havent taken a test but my AF was heavy as usual, i have some opk's from last month i will do one of those :)


----------



## lovie

opk just a faint line as usual... maybe i have a very mild version of what håkan had (sore throught and temperiture) but i feel absolutely fine!


----------



## EmmyReece

Hope you feel better soon lovie :hugs:

I'm feeling really off colour today, woke up and had my usual lemon and water, followed by some porridge, and before we set off to Mum's I had awful acid, so Chris gave me a remegel chew tablet thing and that helped loads. We nipped to Morrissons and I got a salad and chunk of salmon for my lunch, just had that (the salad tasted a bit weird so I binned it) and everything came straight back up :wacko: Think I pulled something in my tummy too as it's really aching :(

Hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## lovie

aww you poor thing emmy, get well soon x


----------



## SummerLily

Hello everyone :hello:

emmy & Lovie ~ hope your feeling tons better soon ! :hugs:

Sorry havent been on for a while ! had a quick scan through the previous posts but sadly my brain isnt all with it today ! ( think its the effects of me ME) 
But since my last visit ive lost 31lb and finally had me appointment with the FS and have been given clomid for 6 months !! (50mg) am just hoping it does the job! although we came out slightly disapointed as were not having any checks throughout it we just have an appointment booked for 7 months time for if it should not work? Anyone else had the same ??

Hope your all well and have had a lovely day :)

xx


----------



## cranberry987

My fs initially gave me 3m and said they'd just do a tube chk after that. But I pushed 2nd cycle for an uss. That was private tho and they'll do anything as long as you get your chq book out. Others have had 6 cycles prescribed without monitoring and some have had it so I'd say it was pretty normal either way


----------



## SummerLily

Thanks Cranberry :hugs:

maybe thats just it . Ive already had all the tube tests and everything done and this was thier 'last option' as apparently im still a year too young to go for the next type of treatment! lol

He did say he was going to send a letter out to our GP about the treatment and that he would send one to me too? so maybe that might shed some more light ! :)

Thankyou xx


----------



## cranberry987

Sounds about right. You could get your gp to do 7dpo bloods if you want. I didnt even ask my gp if i could have them, just went in and nurse repeated it as the gp had already ordered it in a previous month. 

Then you can at least tell if the 50 is working. I'd give it a month or two and if you don't ov see if you can get put on a higher dose. The gp can do that in consultation with the fs sometimes. you rly want to be maximising your chances as ppl arent generally given more than 6m clomid


----------



## Traskey

StrawberryTTC said:


> That is really strange *lovie*, have you taken a pregnancy test just to make sure? For some temps do stay up during af but cd7 is quite far into your cycle. Not sure what to say!

Err Lovie, I really think you should do a proper pregnancy test, just to be sure. I know you bled but some people do!


----------



## Traskey

cranberry987 said:


> Did anyone see the thing about older mums on itv? Incensed me! Was basically a male reporter saying look at all these stupid old dried up hags who've had the cheek to not get knocked up in their 20s. He told his wife who had a new baby that she shouldn't be in bed at 1030 am even tho the baby was sleeping. Grr! Itv should be taken off the air, it's so daily mail!

Good job I didn't see that, in the mood I was in yesterday. I'd have been livid!


----------



## Traskey

Emmy - feel better soon! Feeling sick is no fun at all :(

Summer, congratulations on losing 31lbs. That's amazing!!!


----------



## cranberry987

Has anyone seen I didn't know I was pregnant? That prog is hilarious. I doubt that would happen to any of us as were so uber aware of it all but there are women who have normal period type bleeds throughout their pregnancy. Or you might just have a cold. Would opk be faint +be this early on tho?


----------



## Traskey

cranberry987 said:


> Has anyone seen I didn't know I was pregnant? That prog is hilarious. I doubt that would happen to any of us as were so uber aware of it all but there are women who have normal period type bleeds throughout their pregnancy. Or you might just have a cold. Would opk be faint +be this early on tho?

That's what I was just typing!!!!

Mine don't get lines until a couple of days before :shrug:


----------



## Tarkwa

Lovie, put away the OPKs you need to do preggo test girl!!! We're all waiting now!! I do love I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant - you gotta wonder how some women miss it, especially with cravings and weight gain (but lots are on birth control which is probably why to give them some credit!).

Summer, well done on the 31lbs - that is amazing. 50mg is usually a starting dose but lots of women are on 100mg (my FS did 100mg straight away) and sometimes you se doses as high as 200mg but that is really rare. I had three months, went back to have a chat, cried some more, had nothing done and got a prescription for another three months. I'd already had my tubes checked and all clear, the only monitoring was 7dpo tests like Cran said to check progesterone levels (nice and high means you have ovulated). They try and force you to do it on day 21 which is fine is you O on CD14 (which I did apparently!) but if you O later (or even earlier) then adjust your appt accordingly if you can (that's if you get the blood tests - you don't ask you don't get).

Emmy, sorry yo're feeling poorly. I had a yukky bug several months ago where it was TMI ALERT coming out of both ends and I really don't think it was food poisoning (though it could have been but would have been my slow cooked spag bol which seems unlikely!). Get plenty of rest, plenty of water and try and up your Vit C (Ribena works better than orange juice) to boost your immune system. Get well soon.

Twinks, glad you are feeling better today. Just put this episode behind you and when you meet your friend just clear the air (provided she is adult enough to do that, something I'm not entirely sure of given her comments on here, but her text was promising). Just enjoy the bank hols and take it easy.

And so what if women want to have babies later in life - it's not a crime!!! I do think it's a bit wrong (just my opinion) if the woman has gone through the menopause though (and is in her 50s/60s, rather than someone who went through it prematurely like my mother in her early 30s after she'd had me!). So many women have careers now, it's not the 1950s where you get married in your late teens/early twenties and make babies and cook dinner - it's the 21st century. Glad I didn't watch it too (though I wouldn't say I'm old, but some girls on here (not B2B!) make me feel like a granny - and I'm sure some girls I went to school with are grannies by 31/32!!!)

Sorry, I know I said I wouldn't come on here after I reached a certain point (12w I think), but I always check what you are up to as you are all my friends - I hope you don't mind :hugs:.
xxx


----------



## Traskey

We don't want you to go, you can post in here as much as you like :D:D:D


----------



## SummerLily

Thanks ladies :hugs: I really appreciate the feed back :)

Tarkwa.. did you get pregnant on clomid?x


----------



## SummerLily

Thanks ladies :hugs: I really appreciate the feed back :)

Tarkwa.. did you get pregnant on clomid?x


----------



## Tarkwa

Technically no. I was on it the two cycles prior, but my last period was so damn light I kept waiting for a proper flow to start (i.e. red) but it never came, hence no clomid. It was definitely a period as all my dates work from the first day of yukky brown discharge which just happened to be Valentin'es Day. I'd done a test the day before and bfn. I do think that the clomid helped me to fall pregnant, iykwim. Cran has a clomid baby!
I really hope it works for you - I think it does with a lot of people so that's good!
xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Yep mines clomid and only one! Not twins trips or quads like I predicted.


----------



## EmmyReece

Look at one of mum's new kittens - meet Charlie
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20110527_1.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 22


----------



## SummerLily

awh emmy charlie is just the cutest :hugs:

wow cranberry thats great news its nice to know that people you actually talk to has had it work ! The FS said the only major side effect was that the risk of triplets or multiple births were higher !! I would love twins but would be more than happy with just one :happydance:

Tark ~ I tend to get the yukky brown discharge stuff the evening that my period starts but I have to wait for the full flow of red blood dont I ? Can see this confusing me !! lol. 
x
x


----------



## cranberry987

waking up with full red flow = cd1.

that cat looks cwute :) weve got a black cat who looked like that when he was lickle, hes 4 times the size now lol - someone who hadnt seen him since he was a kitten said omg is that oscar, he looks like hes eaten an oscar!


----------



## Tarkwa

Like Cran says full red flow. That's why I didn't take it that cycle - maybe if I had when the yukky stuff was heavy (but still not really) then I might have had a multiple?! I would have loved twins (one of each) but I'm happy with just one for now.
Emmy, OMG Charlie is sooooo cute. I love kittens, but I'm such a big fan of old cats (as I have one) and rescue cats (ditto!). Is Charlie a rescue kitten?
xxx


----------



## SummerLily

great !! full red flow !! I dont think ive ever wanted a period to come so quickly !! lol

Im a big animal fan but weve dwindled down to just the dogs and 4 cats now! all of which are rescues also !! But..... tommorrow , im off out to get a hamster!! 

xx


----------



## cranberry987

Aw cool! We used to have a hamster. Couldn't tell what sex it was when we bought it so we called it lulu. Turned out to be a boy and had massive balls lol! Stuck with lulu tho as it was his name by then


----------



## SummerLily

LOl!! have decided to call it cupcake - hopefully getting a girl but if not then im sure theres plenty of male hamsters named cupcake isnt there??? (hehe) 

Have also found the loveliest pink cage ! :) x


----------



## Traskey

Very cute kitten Emmy :hugs:

When I got home DH had taken Chloe for a hair cut and now she looks super cuteeeeeee x


----------



## cranberry987

Post a pic!


----------



## lovie

hia girlies :) 

summer lilly well done with your weight loss!! and fantastic news that you have got clomid, FX for a clomid baby really soon for you :)

emmy the kitton is so cute! i hope you have fun with him :)

tarkwa dont go! you and all the other bellies to bumps graduates are such an inspiration!

my temp went down today so i dont think i need to do a pregnancy test, my boobs feel like they dont exist and i have no symptoms at all... id love to be pregnant tho! 

to those of you who have been to the doctor after a year do they give you clomid even if you have a regularish cycle and think you are ovulating from +opk's and temps?

big hugs to you all xxx


----------



## StrawberryTTC

*lovie *you may have to try and find out what it's like in Sweden, in Finland I don't think they prescribe Clomid unless there's a reason to do it (ie you either don't ovulate, or they find nothing wrong and give it to you to up your chances, but they don't always do even that). So here you'd have ALL the tests first. So for me knowing that I ovulate, I expected that we'd go straight to either IUI or IVF depending on what they found, no Clomid. Private would have been different, they might have given it to me. 

*Emmy *the kitten is so cute! 

You ladies are brave, wanting twins! I would definitely not want twins, but only because having twins is always a risky pregnancy, more chances of complications, premature babies etc. Not to say that it's always the case, but I've heard from ladies expecting twins that it's a stress they could well do without!


----------



## Traskey

Morning Lovie

Here they won't give you Clomid unless you aren't ovulating on your own. I asked about it as i'd read that in the USA they give it to you to boost your eggs regardless (especially if you are older like me). Unfortunately they said no but I don't know what the situation is in Sweden. 

Sorry your temp went down :hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

I think it varies depending on the fs. My friend was given clomid even tho she ov'd and there were no sa issues. She got Preg first cycle so it must have done something. She had all the tests first tho , tubes checked, blood tests etc

I think they would want to check progesterone at the very least before going any further. And I think they'd do a sa. I know haken has been tested in the past but it does seem
V coincidental that you and his ex both had problems


----------



## zowiey

Hello ladies! 

Hope everyone is ok?

I have a question, and it's totally dumb, but I've spent all day searching and searching and cannot find an answer! My bmi is now 30.8, is that classed as 30? or will it still be seen as being over 30? Our next fs appt is in 4 days, and I have 6lbs to loose to get it to 29, so that is not really a possibility. But I don't want to go thinking I will be ok, only to be told it's not! I want to be able prepare myself. 

I just can't wait to have this appt over and done with, the target hanging over me should really motivate me, but it really doesn't, I buckle under the pressure and hope if I ignore it long enough I'll be ok! :dohh:

I hope I'll be back to posting more soon, I'm just not really coping too well with anything at the moment, so I'm just hiding away until next Wednesday. Hubby did hid swim up, and we get the results next week, and I have a gut feeling it's not going to be good news. I know I should think positive, but :shrug:

Anyway, thanks in advance! :hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

I know on my notes they say that I'm 35 even tho I'm 35.8 or something. Depends if they want you to be under 30 or '30 or less' do as much as you an tho and wear light clothes :)

X


----------



## Traskey

I'm not sure Zowie, but if you'd seen my journal lately you'll know that I share your panic! I would like to think that close enough would be good enough, especially as they can see how far you've come and that you are still on the diet. Maybe if you lost 2lbs that would take you to 29.9? That's under 30 but i'd wear light clothing too. Don't eat much on the day of the appointment or drink too much, 1 litre of water weighs 2lbs. Cut out the carbs for a couple of days as they can make you retain water. 

Good luck though, I'm sure it will be ok xxx

:hug:


----------



## zowiey

Thanks Ladies,

I'm hoping to loose a little more weight before Tuesday, and my current weight is with jeans on, so am wearing a very light jersey dress and tights on Tuesday! I have found an information booklet for Leicester fertility centre (where we are going!) and it states that bmi must be between 19-30. Oh well, serves me right for not making more effort. Thanks for the tips about drinking though traskey, it totally makes sense, yet I had never considered it! 

xxx


----------



## Traskey

Well i'm thinking that your ivf wouldn't start straight away, so he can write his letter and by the time you get there those last few pounds will be goneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

Let us know how you get on and hope DH SA comes back ok :hugs:


----------



## jamie2882

I was noticing all you ladies tickers on weight loss and Wow you are all so successful! I need a kick in the butt. I joined weight watchers online this morning and I'm really hoping it will help. I know it will if I follow it, I need to make myself follow it. My long term goal is to lose about 50 pounds but to get my bmi under 30 for ivf i need to lose only 10 pounds but sometimes that seems impossible...


----------



## Traskey

Well done Jamie on joining WW. Lovie is doing that diet and doing really well on it. I'm sure you can lose 10lbs in no time. A BMI of 30 is the magic number as far as the fertility experts are concerned so it's worth aiming for.

Good luck!


----------



## EmmyReece

Good luck with the weightloss Jamie :D

I've got over my weekend sulk and am feeling very pleased with myself :happydance: 

Last year I got a pair of rigid denim jeans in a size 32 because my others had worn in the inside thigh area :blush: Anyway, they were too small for me and wouldn't do up without really hurting my tummy. But tonight, they do up fine, even over my af bloat :wohoo:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello lovely ladies - I've been in the middle of nowhere for the last 3 days - am finally back & plugged into my technology. Had a nice weekend & tried not to fret too much (although that's hard for a worrier like me!) 
Emmy - aww cute kitten!!
Hey Jamie!
Zowiey - keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow!

Hope everyone had a good weekend xxx


----------



## Traskey

Well done Emmy on getting into those jeans :wohoo: Diet is working well for you. Keep it up girlie.

Welcome back from your weekend Twinks :hugs:

Good luck for the FS appointment Zowiey :hug:


----------



## EmmyReece

Well I've just weighed myself and I've lost 0.1 of a kg, which is pretty good considering af is trying to start up :happydance: Got proper weigh in on thursday morning :D


----------



## lovie

hello all :)

welcome Jamie:flower: i am doing ww and i love it its so easy to follow, if you have any questions i can try to answere them but ebony is the real ww expert! good luck, im looking forward to hearing all about your progress :)

glad you had a nice weekend twinkle, its so good to just get away from it all sometimes! 

horray for you jeans doing up emmy! I dont dare to wear jeans because they allways fit funny, its great that your weight loss is paying off and your jeans fit :) 

good luck today zowie :hugs:

as for me im just trotting along, i have not been temping because i havebeen ill, i might start again tomorrow if i feel better but im not sure if it will be enough temps to give me a good picture of my OV... i might see if håkan can order some cheapie opk's online, i need to know when i ov otherwise i will drive myself crazy waiting for AF to come, at least if i have some kind of idea when its due i wont be convincing myself im pregnant! 

hugs to you all :hugs:xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: hope he orders you some opks hun, I was driving myself crazy wondering if I was pregnant and had missed it. I had images of me going into labour and not knowing I was pregnant :dohh:


----------



## Traskey

Oh yeah, that programme is great fun, all these women in emergnecy rooms with pain and giving birth!

I'd get some opks Lovie, so at least you know where you are. Sorry af is on her way Em.


----------



## zowiey

Hello ladies,

Just a quick update, we have to have icsi, my bmi was 29.9, so a bittersweet day really, referral is in, but I was slightly hoping we would only need iui! Will update properly later, hubby's treating me to some shopping, cinema and a (vege!!) Nandos!!
xxx


----------



## cranberry987

That's excellent news about your bmi :) I have read that a lot of the time iui isn't rly worth it and best to skip to other means. Hope the waiting list isn't too long and that you enjoy nandos etc. Have a relax for a bit and have some fun

X


----------



## Tarkwa

Very true what Cran says - a lot of docs don't fanny about with IUI and just go straight in with IVF or even ICSI as the chances are much better. I hope the wait isn't too long. So happy for you chick and amazing news on your BMI - don't forget to update your ticker!
xxx


----------



## zowiey

Thanks ladies!

Well, my bmi isn't really 29.9, well unless I lost 6lbs overnight! I think their scales are just very accomodating, but hey I'm not complaining!

Hubbys swim up results weren't too bad, the count was up, 14mil pre wash 10 mil after, but still 85% abnormals, but that's still 1.5mil super healthy spermies!! Viscosity was still high, but obviously thats irrelevant now. I had an internal scan, and got to see my ovaries, uterus & bladder! Everything looked fine, no cysts or signs of anything untoward, and I also sneaked a peak at my fsh levels, which were 6.8, which seems about average, so at least that goes in our favour!

We will have another appt in a month, where we will be given lots more info, but refferal is in place and she said that the waiting list is moving quite quickly, but it's still looking like Aug-Sept.

I have to say I've been absolutely floored by this, I knew it was coming, but I just can't quite believe it. Hubby is heartbroken, I'm trying not to be too upset in front of him, I don't want him to feel any worse than he does.

xxxx


----------



## Traskey

zowiey said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Just a quick update, we have to have icsi, my bmi was 29.9, so a bittersweet day really, referral is in, but I was slightly hoping we would only need iui! Will update properly later, hubby's treating me to some shopping, cinema and a (vege!!) Nandos!!
> xxx

CONGRATULATIONS Zowiey, that's fantastic news. So glad the BMI was 29.9 and that you have your referral in for ICSI. I'm sure that's where we are heading too!



zowiey said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Well, my bmi isn't really 29.9, well unless I lost 6lbs overnight! I think their scales are just very accomodating, but hey I'm not complaining!
> 
> Hubbys swim up results weren't too bad, the count was up, 14mil pre wash 10 mil after, but still 85% abnormals, but that's still 1.5mil super healthy spermies!! Viscosity was still high, but obviously thats irrelevant now. I had an internal scan, and got to see my ovaries, uterus & bladder! Everything looked fine, no cysts or signs of anything untoward, and I also sneaked a peak at my fsh levels, which were 6.8, which seems about average, so at least that goes in our favour!
> 
> We will have another appt in a month, where we will be given lots more info, but refferal is in place and she said that the waiting list is moving quite quickly, but it's still looking like Aug-Sept.
> 
> I have to say I've been absolutely floored by this, I knew it was coming, but I just can't quite believe it. Hubby is heartbroken, I'm trying not to be too upset in front of him, I don't want him to feel any worse than he does.
> 
> xxxx

:happydance: for accommodating scales :) Got to love them. 

I wonder if we'll be doing ICSI at the same time? I am sorry that hubby has been floored by the ICSI. The chances of success are so much higher than IUI. Most clinics just don't do it and if there are male factor issues then they do go straight to ICSI. I've been reading about ivf/icsi for about 5 days now lol. Read a couple of very good books from Amazon. If you have a Kindle I can share them with you apparently. 

I know it's scary so I can understand why you are floored by it. Give it time to sink in and maybe you'll feel a little better about it. I still go up and down a lot about it all but at the moment i'm very positive.


----------



## cranberry987

My drs scales are always light as well, Im starting to think that maybe its mine which are heavy...

Oh and Aug/Sept! Thats excellent. So you can have a lovely summer, some time off maybe and then make zee babies :)


----------



## Tarkwa

Zow, that's brilliant news, but I think I understand why it has taken both of you aback (I hope that reads ok?!). It's probably the thought that you need the help to do something which should happen naturally (life can be such a bitch, can't it). Even taking drugs like clomid can seem 'natural' because the baby is still being made inside your body, but it must be weird knowing that your little eggy will be fertilised outside in a petri dish somewhere with your DH's spermy being injected directly into it! But the best way of looking at it (imo) is that this baby will be *EXTRA* special; the trouble that it's mummy and daddy went to to make it and the heartache of the journey there but the amazing joy when those two lines appear on the test! It sounds very overwhelming (my last FS appt was a bit like that when he said at my next appt we would be looking at IVF) but is such a massive step forward. So Aug/Sep, well Aug is just the month after next so that's not that far off. I'm sure the docs have given you advice, but do try to not think about it and...I hate to say this...but try and relax and enjoy the next couple of months. Maybe have a break (have a kit-kat!) from it all and give yourself a treat/pamper (new haircut, new shoes/handbag, massage, evening out somewhere really nice/posh) - sounds like your DH might benefit too from a little pampering? I'm so happy for you both.

And isn't it amazing how the radiographers/sonographers can interpret the black/grey/white images on the screen - it all looks so foreign to me (though I did see my bladder was stupidly full - to the point where it was hurting!). 

Hope everyone else on here is good :thumbup:!
xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Yay Zowiey! Glad the waiting list is moving fast - bring on the baby making!!!


----------



## Amber_Lynn822

I wanna join! :blush: 
My name is Amber I'm 25 my DH is 33 We've been TTC for over 3 years, I just finished my last round of Clomid with not one single positive :( So I'm a Clomid failure, we're moving onto a RE (specialist) and IUI + Injectables. I'm obese at 200+ and at 5'7 :/


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwww Zowiey, so glad you don't have too long to wait :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

WELCOME AMBER LYNNE :hi: :howdy:

Glad that you'll be starting IUI but sorry you've been waiting so long for your bfp. 

Are you following any particular diet/healthy eating or taking each day as it comes?


----------



## zowiey

Thank you ladies :hugs: I'm feeling a bit better about it all now, I suppose I just always hoped that it would happen naturally. I'm trying not to focus on the fact that icsi is super expensive, so realistically we will be very limited to the amount of treatments we can have. But I have to keep the positive thoughts!

Hope everyone else is ok? I'm going to make an effort to keep up with everyones journals, I've been so slack :blush: 

Traskey, it would be fab if we could go through treatment at the same time!
Welcome to Amber Lynne!


----------



## Tarkwa

Ladies, if you get a moment I think Ebs might appreciate some support right now - link to her journal post # 589.
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks for pointing it out hun 

Thinking of you Ebs :hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

hi ladies,, can i join plz
im 21 years old with pcos hubby has low morph so were gettin referred for icsi to strt wen im 23
im currently on clomid which isnt helping the weight issue as im obese!!!!
im also waiting for an app to c fs,, i was told it wud be september time but because im bleeding on the clomid midcycle there seeing me sooner,, and my bmi needs to be under 30 for the app
xx


----------



## SummerLily

Have just read the previous posts and will pop a message on ebony's journel. Thinking of you :hugs:

hi keepsmiling ~ Im in the same boat as you with regards to treatment. am also 21 and due to start my first cycle of clomid this month - but if that dosnt work then the fs said our next step cant be done untill im 23 , which im guessing is the ICSI ?? Think I have heard of it before..isnt it along the same line as IVF?

Ladies here are lovely :flower: and were all pretty much in the same boat ( well we are weight wise) which is amazing to be able to chat to someone else when you really need it !! 

.x x


----------



## keepsmiling

Summerlilly uf ur oh sperm is ok there are other options

yuh it's pretty much the same x


----------



## SummerLily

hubby-to-be's SA was slightly on the low side when last tested but he did another test this week that was dropped in so am sure well find out in the next 7 months !! 

Fingers crossed !! What clomid cycle are you on ?


----------



## keepsmiling

7 and last I hope
i shud get a app with fs July time I think so I wnt take it anymore xx


----------



## SummerLily

you never know maybe youll last one will be your lucky one :flower:

can the fs give you anything in between or will you then have to wait for your ICSI ?? 
xx


----------



## Traskey

Welcome KeepSmiling to this group. We are all very supportive of each other, through the good days in the bad. We are all losing weight to get that longed for bfp, whether that's naturally or assisted conception. 

Weigh in for me tomorrow, so hope it's a good one. Been very good today, even though there's been temptation everywhere. I seem to have more strength now that i'm close to goal, which is a good thing!


----------



## twinkle1975

Welcome Amber Lynne & Keep smiling - going over to Ebs journal now...


----------



## lovie

welcome to keep smiling and amber lyn :)

zowiey your bmi is 29.9 thats amazing! it opens so many doors for you and am i right that you will get some free icsi on the nhs? well done for all your hard work with your bmi x

trask FX for a bumper loss tomorrow! 

as for me i have eaten a cream egg tonight... naught but nice, and it made me home sick!

hugs to you all especially ebs xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Freeze the creme egg then you can cut it into bits and make it last longer. MMMMM works with Mars bars too and is LUSH


----------



## keepsmiling

well ladies another 1lb gone,, thats 2 this week which is good!!
i weigh myself every coiple of days just to keep me motivated! x


----------



## twinkle1975

keepsmiling said:


> well ladies another 1lb gone,, thats 2 this week which is good!!
> i weigh myself every coiple of days just to keep me motivated! x

Well done!


----------



## keepsmiling

what days do u ladies weigh in on?
x


----------



## twinkle1975

Thursdays


----------



## lovie

my ww is wednesdays


----------



## keepsmiling

so ill update on thursday then x


----------



## Traskey

My official weigh in is Saturday, but I have a sneak on the scales daily :blush: Bad I know!

It was 7lbs for me over the two weeks, as I didn't weigh in last week.


----------



## keepsmiling

me too... just to keep me motivated! xx


----------



## twinkle1975

keepsmiling said:


> so ill update on thursday then x

Sorry I wasn't very clear there - we all weigh in on different days - just let us know when you do your 'official' WI of the week!!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Traskey said:


> My official weigh in is Saturday, but I have a sneak on the scales daily :blush: Bad I know!
> 
> It was 7lbs for me over the two weeks, as I didn't weigh in last week.

Woohoo - well done Traskey!


----------



## Lisa84

:hi: kel :)

Well done on the 2lbs hun. When are you 23 then? xx


----------



## twinkle1975

How are you all doing today? - I'm back on the wagon this week - well since Monday - will finally go back to WW on Thurs so fingers crossed!


----------



## Traskey

Good luck for Thursday Twinks.

I've had a couple of tough days with the diet that I feel really bad about but back on the pma wagon again. Just hope I haven't done too much damage at WI on Saturday.


----------



## cranberry987

Dont use your scales whatever you do, they are evil and wrong.


----------



## Traskey

Lol, that they are but just sometimes they are particularly good at kicking me up the arse when I am naughty :rofl:.


----------



## dreamqueen

hi ladies!
Can i join?
Im 31 dh is 36. We have been ttc for 13 years now. Sas fine and im ovulating, having hycosy 23rd of june and hoping it clears the way for bfp! Otherwise ivf! My bmi is 37! Really need to lose the weight!


----------



## Traskey

:howdy: :hi: Hi DreamQueen

Of course you can join us, all are welcome and the ladies on here are really supportive. Sorry you've been trying for so long but fingers crossed the HSG gives your tubes a clear out for a bfp. That would be fab otherwise on to IVF. Are you going for healthy eating or following a diet plan?

Love the pic of the furbaby :)


----------



## dreamqueen

Trask...hi
i see you are doing Lighterlife?
I did that too and lost 5 stones but had to stop when my bmi was 25 as i had low blood pressure and felt so dizzy when i stood up. I even fainted twice! When i mentioned to my llc she became really defensive and said it was nothing to do with ll! But it definately was and i had to put my health first. So started eating again and ended up with the most awful gastric reflux! I had never experienced even the mildest heartburn before! Luckily i dont get it now, but it lasted for a year and was agony! My periods stopped too and everyone said i looked ill! I guess they are symptoms of anorexia! I was starving myself and ll was teaching me how to do that! Dont get me wrong i loved the weight loss! 3 stone in just 10 weeks! And i actually felt it was the easiest diet id ever done! After the 1st couple of weeks the time just flew by! I have even considered doing it again as it really is the easiest way to do it, but i dont think i could cope with that gastric refluc again! A big pat on the back for you losing all that weight though! What a fab job uv done! I hope u get lucky with the ivf! X


----------



## dreamqueen

aww thanks trask :flower:
the furbabie is Cookie Monster. Shes a german shephard x nova scotia duck tolling retriever! Bit of a mouthful eh? Lol. Shes 15 months old and my life! I also have 4 cats n 2 horses! Must be my crazy maternal instinct! I really need a farm! Your dogs lovely too. A real lassie look a likey! X


----------



## dreamqueen

dont know how im going to lose the weight Trask i really dont. I just cant stick to a diet and have been 'big' most my adult life. Ll is the only diet that i could stick to and that sounds crazy cos its the strictest but im an all or nothing kind of girl and need to change that mindset. The cbt with ll was amazing tho. Kept me going each week x


----------



## dreamqueen

and ur spaniel is gorgeous too x


----------



## Traskey

dreamqueen said:


> Trask...hi
> i see you are doing Lighterlife?
> I did that too and lost 5 stones but had to stop when my bmi was 25 as i had low blood pressure and felt so dizzy when i stood up. I even fainted twice! When i mentioned to my llc she became really defensive and said it was nothing to do with ll! But it definately was and i had to put my health first. So started eating again and ended up with the most awful gastric reflux! I had never experienced even the mildest heartburn before! Luckily i dont get it now, but it lasted for a year and was agony! My periods stopped too and everyone said i looked ill! I guess they are symptoms of anorexia! I was starving myself and ll was teaching me how to do that! Dont get me wrong i loved the weight loss! 3 stone in just 10 weeks! And i actually felt it was the easiest diet id ever done! After the 1st couple of weeks the time just flew by! I have even considered doing it again as it really is the easiest way to do it, but i dont think i could cope with that gastric refluc again! A big pat on the back for you losing all that weight though! What a fab job uv done! I hope u get lucky with the ivf! X

I am dizzy all the time! Every time I get up the stupid room spins. I talked to my LLC about it and she said some people do suffer from it. We were obviously those people. Others in my group have no problems at all. I asked on the LL forum and quite a few people were having it. 

I thought i'd got away with ok periods but this month my period has been almost non existant so i'm not impressed with that at all. However, I am stopping the diet when I see the FS on July 7th. LL want me to continue until my BMI is normal but I won't because the FS will probably take me off it when the referral goes through for ivf next month. This is my 13th week. It works but I have found it tough at times. I have another month so hope to lose another stone as i'm sure some will go back on when I start eating again. Sorry you had such a bad gastric reflux after eating again. Hope I don't get that but suspect I will. I was on meds for that before I started LL.


----------



## Traskey

dreamqueen said:


> dont know how im going to lose the weight Trask i really dont. I just cant stick to a diet and have been 'big' most my adult life. Ll is the only diet that i could stick to and that sounds crazy cos its the strictest but im an all or nothing kind of girl and need to change that mindset. The cbt with ll was amazing tho. Kept me going each week x

I am switching to Slimming World when I come off LL. A couple of the girls here are doing well on Weight Watchers. I've been big all my life too so I know the feeling. I do now know my food triggers, thanks to the CBT so I can try to identify when I am going to make bad decisions.


----------



## Traskey

dreamqueen said:


> aww thanks trask :flower:
> the furbabie is Cookie Monster. Shes a german shephard x nova scotia duck tolling retriever! Bit of a mouthful eh? Lol. Shes 15 months old and my life! I also have 4 cats n 2 horses! Must be my crazy maternal instinct! I really need a farm! Your dogs lovely too. A real lassie look a likey! X

Most of us have animals of some sort. I have 2 cats hiding around the house too. Crazy maternal instincts :haha:


----------



## dreamqueen

i think that your plan is great Trask. But deffo introduce food slowly. I came off lll straight away and i swear nothing prepared me for the giant hedgehog poo! Tmi sorry lol. It was the biggest thing i ever saw nd was like giving birth! Even put me of ttc for a bit lol. My plan was healthy eating and join the gym. Unfortunately never got round to the gym part and when my dog and best friend died that was the healthy eating out the window. So be wise and not like me. Im sure u will do great though babe x


----------



## cranberry987

Id love to do LL but I rly think I wouldnt stick to it. Im such an emotional eater, If I have a bad day its food for comfort, and if Im pissed off about a diet, its food. Also strangely if I have a great day/lose loads of weight I think 'oh, I deserve a treat'!

I love SW, as long as you like muller lite and pasta n sauce youre all set


----------



## dreamqueen

congrats on your bfp cranberry! Did u do anything different the month u got bfp? Ive done sw before too and lost nearly 2 stone but my motivation died off and i started pigging out again! Ll worked for me because i coundnt eat anything apart from the packs and the strictness worked for me. The 1st couple weeks where real rough but after that it became normality not to eat so i stopped thinking bout it all the time. Unforunately though you dont just lose fat, u lose alot of muscle too (my brother calls it the skinny n saggy diet) cheeky bugger that he is! I looked ok with clothes on but didnt like myself naked and still thought i was fat when i wasnt. I suppose nothing beats good old exercise and healthy eating combo but i end up opting for a quick fix every time! Might just go back to sw and see how it goes, and if it fails then might have to do ll esp if ivf ends up my only option x


----------



## cranberry987

I was on clomid and it just worked the 2nd cycle. I ate a lot of Brie and drank loads of Pimms but not sure that made a difference :p


----------



## twinkle1975

cranberry987 said:


> I was on clomid and it just worked the 2nd cycle. I ate a lot of Brie and drank loads of Pimms but not sure that made a difference :p

Damn I wish that was the answer to ttc - I love Pimms & I could manage a bit of Brie!! :haha:


----------



## cranberry987

Ive got a non-alcoholid Pimms recipe btw, has like zero calories in it! its amazing. Cant remember if I posted it here.

1/3 lemonade
1/3 coke
1/3 ginger ale
splash of orange juice and Lemon juice

Use diet stuff so its all non calorific and glug away. It tastes lursh.


----------



## Traskey

Ooooooooooooooooooo, i'll take that when I can drink again. The brie too :D


----------



## cranberry987

Also have a recipe for low cal Brie btw.


Spoiler
Coat a sponge in skimmed milk, leave under bed for a month, voila - BRIE


----------



## dreamqueen

hey cranberry that sounds lurvly!
Yay for the chlomid. What mg where u on? Did u have any fertility testing before the chlomid? Congratulations again!


----------



## dreamqueen

sorry for all the questions btw x


----------



## cranberry987

Its in my journal, have a look at the first post there.


----------



## Traskey

cranberry987 said:


> Also have a recipe for low cal Brie btw.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Coat a sponge in skimmed milk, leave under bed for a month, voila - BRIE

:rofl:


----------



## dreamqueen

i dont see your journal in your sig Cranberry?
Lol @ the low cal brie too! Teehee


----------



## lovie

right that is it! I'm going to buy some pims and bri tomorrow! 

hello drama queen :) your weight loss on ll was amazing! i admire you ladies so much who do that diet.. i get so so so grumpy when i dont eat much, it wouldnt help me with ttc because my OH would leave me! 

i have had a bad week at ww, weigh in tomorrow as i missed it today too busy and the train broke down. I'm hoping for a sts, but im bracing myself for a gain, but oh well... im on cd 20 and i allways find it hard to diet at this stage of my cycle, i think oh well i dont have to try so hard i might be pregnant! 

xxx


----------



## dreamqueen

aww hi Lovie :wave:
haha many an argument was had when hubby was munching a huge pizza when i was on ll! I mean....how can he not just starve himself too? Lol. 
Hope u sts at weigh in or even have a surprise loss! And you could well be pg, fxd for u x


----------



## dreamqueen

and huge congrats on losing 30lbs! Thats fabulous! You must feel so much better for it!


----------



## cranberry987

Doh. Here


----------



## keepsmiling

wll il update officially today
this week iv lost 5 pounds x


----------



## dreamqueen

well done Keepsmiling! Thats a fab weight loss! What diet have u been doing? X


----------



## keepsmiling

just doing it myself really,,
been goin on the wii fit 3-4 times a week and walkin long walks about 4 days a week,, and just eatin helthier and drinkin more water
plus im on metformin which is meant to help
xx


----------



## dreamqueen

well keep up the good work! Sounds like you have it sussed! :thumbup:


----------



## twinkle1975

Cranberry - you're the best!! That recipe sounds fab & your homemade Brie made me laugh out loud! Also don't hide your tickers from us - I like to see how you're doing!! 

Keep smiling - well done, that's fab!!

Hey everyone else!! :hug:


----------



## keepsmiling

i also had chips and spam fritters saturday lol x


----------



## Traskey

Well done KS on a 5lb loss this week. That's amazing (even with the chips yummy). 

Lovie, good luck for weigh in this week. 

DH pointed out to me that being a total doughnut i'd picked up whole milk for milk week instead of the skimmed :dohh: No wonder I was gaining!


----------



## cranberry987

Doh. Are you going back on the milk then?


----------



## Traskey

I've been having a couple of coffees a day. Not their pint of milk but enough for the LLC not to yell at me. She did warn me that some people gain in milk week so I cut it out for a couple of days but then went back on. It ends tomorrow anyway so thought i'd get my caffeine fix in. Not that keen on black coffee.


----------



## lovie

trask that sounds like the kinda mistake i would make :dohh: oh well, not the worst thing that could happen it could have been cream!

keep smiling well done! that is an awsome loss :happydance:

I went to ww today and i had lost 0.5.. i was amazed! it was the one closer to home so i think håkan will come with me and we will go every thursday evening. I just googled my healthy bmi and it is between 8stone 5 and 10 stone 6, that seems so far away! at the moment im just going to keep focusing on the getting to be "just" overweight.

I think this thread is due some more BFP's soon! hugs to you all :hugs:xxx


----------



## Traskey

I'm not sure what i'd look like if I ever made it to healthy! For me it's 9 stone to 11 stone 3. Still a really long way to go for me too. Like you i'm going to be happy to get to overweight :D


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey ladies, well done on the losses this week. I went to WW last night & I'd lost 1lb - however - having not been for 3 weeks but getting weighed at home I know I've put on & lost 4 lbs since last time I went - have been really good this week hope I can keep it up. 
Also just to let you know that I met with Rachel last night & we had a long talk & we're ok now.


----------



## Traskey

That's good, that you and Rachel have talked things through. 

Well done on the loss Twinkle :D You'll have a great week this week x


----------



## cranberry987

I just drove into a parked car!!! Omg, so annoyed with myself.....

Just had to share, nothing to do with weight loss altho I did have a mcdonalds muffin this morning, maybe it was my punishment?


----------



## twinkle1975

cranberry987 said:


> I just drove into a parked car!!! Omg, so annoyed with myself.....
> 
> Just had to share, nothing to do with weight loss altho I did have a mcdonalds muffin this morning, maybe it was my punishment?

Oh no - are you ok??


----------



## cranberry987

Yeah and car fine too. Was reversing out of a parking space

Theyve called me twice now and left no voicemail and I can't call them back!! Grr


----------



## Traskey

Oh no, that sucks!!!!!

Glad you are ok though. It's one of those things when you hear the crunch and your heart sinks :(


----------



## twinkle1975

Heehee - just been late night shopping in Tesco & got chatted up by a guy!! He asked if I was single & when I said I was married he asked how old I was. I got him to guess & he guessed 23!!! Feeling pretty foxy now!


----------



## cranberry987

Haha brilliant! Did ya get his number just in case? :p


----------



## Traskey

Yay for gorgeous sveltness Twinks :D


----------



## lovie

go you foxy twinkle! im glad you got it sorted with your friend, i felt for you with all that.

cran I hope your ok! baby brain coming in early!

on a side note compleatly unrelated to weight loss, has anyone else seen the news about lilly allen being pregnant? im so happy for her I hope it all goes well with this pregnancy, also her wedding dress was so pretty and perfect for anyone with a little bump :)

I hope your all well, CD 22 for me today, I am so not thinking about ttc this month, im not even sure if we dtd when i was oving.... 

:hugs:xxx


----------



## zowiey

Hello everyone!

Cranberry, how horrible! I reversed into a car once, it was horrible! No damage at all to my car ( a really old fiesta!) but I completely caved the side in of the other car! :blush: glad you are ok though!

Twinkle- go you!! You must have been sooo pleased! Did you tell your hubby? I would, got to keep them on their toes! :haha:

Hello to everyone :wave:

I went to see Take That on Friday, it was sooooo good, we were so close to the front, I got to see Marks face so clearly! *sigh* I'm so in love with him, he's so yummy!
That's about the highlight of my year so far :haha: god I need a life!

xxxx


----------



## Traskey

Oh, I didn't hear about Lily Allen. That's good news for her. There have been a few high profile mc lately, so fingers crossed for her this time. 

Zowiey, you lucky devil getting tickets to Take That. Great view as well. Nothing wrong at all with that being the highlight of your year!

AFM, WI yesterday and 2 lbs off :). Not bad for milk week and time of the month, where I retain water like a fiend. It will be a better week this week.


----------



## cranberry987

I know its good to look forward and things, but a MC at 4m and 6m... Id be more cautious tbh esp as the daily mail will be all over it if the worst happens. Bet it was lovely announcing it at the wedding tho. 

Wasnt that impressed with her feathery earmuffs, but it was a lovely dress :D


----------



## cranberry987

Oh, I heard an amazing sort of diet thing the other day. If you half freeze grapes they go like sorbet. I suppose they go to mush like strawberries but because theyre contained in the skin they dont go so gross. Gonna try some after my cart full of cherries. Accidentally put em through the self service as carrots, oops, seems to happen to me every time I buy them!


----------



## lovie

lol cran... i used to do that, but håkan wont let me anymore ... but i still dont buy the right type of train ticket juts use the im english and dont undrstand...


----------



## twinkle1975

cranberry987 said:


> Haha brilliant! Did ya get his number just in case? :p




zowiey said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Cranberry, how horrible! I reversed into a car once, it was horrible! No damage at all to my car ( a really old fiesta!) but I completely caved the side in of the other car! :blush: glad you are ok though!
> 
> Twinkle- go you!! You must have been sooo pleased! Did you tell your hubby? I would, got to keep them on their toes! :haha:
> 
> Hello to everyone :wave:
> 
> I went to see Take That on Friday, it was sooooo good, we were so close to the front, I got to see Marks face so clearly! *sigh* I'm so in love with him, he's so yummy!
> That's about the highlight of my year so far :haha: god I need a life!
> 
> xxxx

Heehee - no I didn't get his number, he was a bit of a jerk, but yes I did tell DH - in fact I've told pretty much everyone!! 

Well done on the loss Trask.

Zowiey I'm so jealous of you seeing Take That!


----------



## Traskey

Hey everyone

I am officially no longer obese :wohoo: :dance:

Today is a good day :) I am happily overweight (not many people say that :rofl:)


----------



## lovie

yay for a bmi in the 20's :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: you have done so amazingly trasky :) x


----------



## Traskey

lovie said:


> yay for a bmi in the 20's :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: you have done so amazingly trasky :) x

Thanks Lovie

I'll trade you for your amazingly tiny teeny weeny waist :happydance:


----------



## cranberry987

Haha. Watching scrubs. Anyone seen the episode where Elliot wants to role-play ttc? Lol. As if it's ever romantic past the first time:p


----------



## Traskey

I don't watch scrubs but it sounds funny! Ahh, those were the days. When ttc was a romantic interlude and not predestined by what day it was in the cycle. A romantic meal first, perhaps a movie. 

Sheesh! LTTC sucks!


----------



## zowiey

Yay traskey!!! Well done!! xxx


Cranberry, I love scrubs! I still remember the first time we had baby making lovings! I was convinced I would be pregnant, and poor hubby was so scared after! :haha:


----------



## Traskey

Oh, I know. You were careful not to lift heavy things afterwards, just in case :rofl:


----------



## lovie

the 1st time we had ttc sex was in australia... I thaught to mself maybe we should buy a HPT but then i thaught well offcaurse i will be pregnant we had sex:dohh: if only it was that easy!

your so lovely with your compliments trask but i dont think the doctor is going to care about my waist when i have my monster bum and legs and still have a bmi over 30 :(... oh on the subject of my big bum håkan said to me yesterday "i dont think its that your bum is that big it's just the top of your legs are big" thanks håkan.

are you going to put your progresion pics together so we can see? FX they will be going the other way really soon with a blooming bump :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Traskey

Men! Sometimes I swear the words pop out before they engage their brains. I have no doubt that your BMI will be under 30 in no time Amy. You've got that 50s figure of boobs, tiny waist and hips. Hakan should consider himself lucky, not say it's your legs!

I'm having such trouble with trousers. I have no hips but I also have no waist (straight up and down like a tree trunk). Makes it difficult as to fit my waist they are too baggy on the hips and top of legs. When I get some clothes that fit i'll update pics.


----------



## cranberry987

men, try critiquing his willy and see how he likes it


----------



## lovie

you deserve a photo shoot to celebrate how well you have done trask :) is there a style that you are looking forward to trying with your new slimmer figure? i cant wait to get to the point where i can show my arms and shoulders again :)


----------



## Traskey

cranberry987 said:


> men, try critiquing his willy and see how he likes it

:rofl:


----------



## cranberry987

ooh, you should go to one of those photoshoot things where theyre £25 but they try and sell you a billion other photos after. Would be lush to have a rly nice photo of yourself.


----------



## Traskey

They are good ideas girls. I've never done anything like that before. Went with a friend to have hers done though and she looked fabulous. I think i'd need a stiff drink first :haha: 

I do need a personal shopper though to tell me what clothes to wear! Shame they are only for rich people spending a fortune! Need to drag one of my friends along I think to the changing rooms.


----------



## zowiey

I hear you lovie! My lovely hubby recently told me that I'm looking really nice at the moment," obviously you're still fat, but your not massive anymore!" it's a good job I know him so well to know he didn't mean to be horrible! He's just so blunt!

Traskey, if I lived nearer I'd so arrange a shopping spree with you! I'm desperate for new clothes, but I'm so bloody tight! I keep wearing clothes that are far to big for me, I'm a size 14-16 now and still wearing all my size 20 stuff!


----------



## lovie

a stiff drink is allways needed! you should definatly have a look into the cheapie offers, usually the cheap offers have the good photography, because they have to take good photos of you so you will want to buy them... just make sure you go in with a set idea, if you are going to just have the one tell them right away :) 

i think some shops do do a personal shopper option, maybe debenams... im not sure, but if they do you could go to it and see what they advise and then if you like it go buy the same design somewhere cheaper... or splash out and treat yourself as you deserve it :) 

cran its funny that you should say that.... i like to say crazy things to håkan and see what he does, lots of swedish people are quite sensible and not very random (im quite random... or as its better known odd) so i say stuff like "if i became a murmaid would you buy a house with a pool so i could still live with you" or "when im reincarnated as a moose can i still live in the apartment" and the other day i said to him... (tmi warning) "isnt it funny how all english willys are straight and all swedish ones are curved" and he said "how do you know all swedish ones are curved" and i said "because yours is and all the english ones i have seen have been straight".... i was only trying to be funny but i think he thaught i was being mean... so maybe the big legs comment was to get me back lol

:flower:


----------



## Traskey

zowiey said:


> I hear you lovie! My lovely hubby recently told me that I'm looking really nice at the moment," obviously you're still fat, but your not massive anymore!" it's a good job I know him so well to know he didn't mean to be horrible! He's just so blunt!
> 
> Traskey, if I lived nearer I'd so arrange a shopping spree with you! I'm desperate for new clothes, but I'm so bloody tight! I keep wearing clothes that are far to big for me, I'm a size 14-16 now and still wearing all my size 20 stuff!

You are NOT still fat in a size 14-16. Bad hubby! They really don't engage the brain first do they?

Zowiey, sounds like you need to go shopping too! I have one pair of trousers that fits although baggy and a pair of jeans. Have lots of baggy t-shirts but only one top for work that fits properly. I'm still going with baggy on top but can't really get away with it on the bottom. I have no hips to hold them up. Trouble is LL has cost us so much that we are out of money so shopping trip on hold until it's done. We spend, just for me, more than we would together. Will have to get some soon as can't really wear jeans for work and they're all that fit. I have kept a few bits though so that if we get lucky with the ivf/icsi I'll have some clothes for when i'm bigger again.

I think you deserve a treat of some new clothes seeing how much weight you have lost!


----------



## twinkle1975

lovie said:


> a stiff drink is allways needed! you should definatly have a look into the cheapie offers, usually the cheap offers have the good photography, because they have to take good photos of you so you will want to buy them... just make sure you go in with a set idea, if you are going to just have the one tell them right away :)
> 
> i think some shops do do a personal shopper option, maybe debenams... im not sure, but if they do you could go to it and see what they advise and then if you like it go buy the same design somewhere cheaper... or splash out and treat yourself as you deserve it :)
> 
> cran its funny that you should say that.... i like to say crazy things to håkan and see what he does, lots of swedish people are quite sensible and not very random (im quite random... or as its better known odd) so i say stuff like "if i became a murmaid would you buy a house with a pool so i could still live with you" or "when im reincarnated as a moose can i still live in the apartment" and the other day i said to him... (tmi warning) "isnt it funny how all english willys are straight and all swedish ones are curved" and he said "how do you know all swedish ones are curved" and i said "because yours is and all the english ones i have seen have been straight".... i was only trying to be funny but i think he thaught i was being mean... so maybe the big legs comment was to get me back lol
> 
> :flower:

I love random!! :haha:


----------



## zowiey

Bloody in laws!! 

Me and hubby have decided to stop actively ttc for the next 2/3 months, and are trying to get a little more fun back in to our lovings! So we decided to have a sexy shower :blush: (sorry!) Anyway, who should turn up, but bloody groundforce, aka the in laws! They've come to put a load of bedding plants in, argh!!! I like gardening, don't get me wrong, but I'm never allowed to have what I want in the garden, and I don't like what they plant! I just want to :sex: my husband!! I don't have the highest sex drive, so I have to take advantage when I do! :haha: I apologise so much for this! :blush:


----------



## Traskey

OMG, nice that they are gardening for you but you'd think they'd call first!!!!

No wonder you were bummed. I'd be too. Not about the gardening because I hate it but the fact that they interrupted you when you were in the mood. Besides, they should let you choose your own plants. 

Poor you!!!!


----------



## lovie

oh how anoying that they interupted you!! id be tempted to pretend i wasnt in, grrr... x


----------



## cranberry987

we live ages away from parents atm but when we move back next year theyre not coming over without calling or im literally not opening the door. these parents need boundaries. stay out of my room mom!


----------



## zowiey

It frustrates me sooo much! My mum rings every time to see if it's ok to come round, the in laws never do! I didn't help with the gardening, stayed in side the whole time! :haha:

And then to add insult to injury, fil started asking about our treatment, as hubby tells them nothing. So I explained what we would be having and hopefully when, when he piped up And said "well for some people it doesn't work on the 1st, 2nd, 3rd or even 4th go!" what the hell???? Thanks for that, I wasn't actually aware that there is a very real possibility that we may never have our own child. Cheers!

And then he wanted to know if we could go on holiday in sept, with them bil, sil & nephew. Erm, NO! We (hopefully) will be starting treatment then, and if it works, I am not flying only being a few weeks pg, and if it doesn't, I cannot think of anything I'd rather do less, than spend a fortnight with them, and our 1 year old nephew!

Rant over! Sorry!


----------



## lovie

i hope you said to them well for lots of people it happens 1st time, so we are keeping our fingers crossed! the holiday sounds like an awfull plan, best to side step that one x


----------



## twinkle1975

zowiey said:


> It frustrates me sooo much! My mum rings every time to see if it's ok to come round, the in laws never do! I didn't help with the gardening, stayed in side the whole time! :haha:
> 
> And then to add insult to injury, fil started asking about our treatment, as hubby tells them nothing. So I explained what we would be having and hopefully when, when he piped up And said "well for some people it doesn't work on the 1st, 2nd, 3rd or even 4th go!" what the hell???? Thanks for that, I wasn't actually aware that there is a very real possibility that we may never have our own child. Cheers!
> 
> And then he wanted to know if we could go on holiday in sept, with them bil, sil & nephew. Erm, NO! We (hopefully) will be starting treatment then, and if it works, I am not flying only being a few weeks pg, and if it doesn't, I cannot think of anything I'd rather do less, than spend a fortnight with them, and our 1 year old nephew!
> 
> Rant over! Sorry!

Pah - bloody inlaws!! I;d have been so tempted to say something like 'Oh its a good job you weren't 5 minutes later or you'd have caught us in flagrante in the garden' Maybe that would make them ring in future??


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm cross with myself today - I've been so good about not even thinking about the possibility of getting pregnant or being pregnant & then last night I had to get up 4 times to go to the loo and I felt really sick in the car earlier - now I know that both of those things have rational explanations (DH is trying to get me drink more and I was running late for lunch) but a teeny bit of the back of my mind couldn't help having a little jolt of hope, even though I'm only on CD18. I just need a slap (Please dont say 'but you could be' as I know I'm not) :cry:


----------



## cranberry987

I was convinced I was preg one cycle even tho we didnt have sex at all. Us women are just crazy, learn to accept it and things will go a lot smoother :)

:hugs:


----------



## zowiey

:hugs: Twinkle, but you have to keep the faith, well that's what I'm telling myself anyway! We're not crazy just eternally hopefull!

xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

zowiey said:


> :hugs: Twinkle, but you have to keep the faith, well that's what I'm telling myself anyway! We're not crazy just eternally hopefull!
> 
> xxxx

couldn't have said it better myself :hugs:

Ladies I'm having a really bad food day, me and Chris aren't talking, last night he slept in the spare room and tonight and tomorrow he's on night duty so that's 3 nights in a row in separate beds :( And me being the idiot I am have just gone mad with food, have ate loads of cereal, a bag of crisps, some pringles :dohh:


----------



## cranberry987

Id stop now and forget about the past. You cant change what youve eaten just make a decision to follow the diet starting now.


----------



## zowiey

Aww, Emmy :hugs: Don't beat yourself up, it will only make you feel worse, and if you're anything like me, will lead you to eat more. Is there no way you can talk to chris? Try to resolve things? Tomorrow is a new day diet day, so draw a line under today and forget it :hugs:
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

He's not in the mood for talking :( so there isn't much hope of sorting things out tonight. Am really tempted to just go home, but mum needs me here tomorrow so got to wait it out :(


----------



## twinkle1975

Yep - as Cran says (she's a wise woman) just say what's done is done & move on - don't say well I've made as mess, I might as well eat whatever I want (as I tend to do) as it only means more to lose afterwards. Can you find something else to treat yourself with, a bath, a girly film or something???


----------



## EmmyReece

I've nipped home to fetch dvds - Gnomeo and Juliet and Tangled. Going to have a chunk of watermelon and settle down to watch them when I get back to mums :thumbup:


----------



## lovie

twinkle im in a simalar situation, im on cd 25 and i have cramps and im persuading myself they are "different" to every other month for the last 15 years... they are exactly the same im being dilusional.

emmy films and water melon sound like a great idea! dieting is the bigger picture, no-ones can stick to a diet 100% every single day, it's about how you cope with the slip up days :hugs:

xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

EmmyReece said:


> I've nipped home to fetch dvds - Gnomeo and Juliet and Tangled. Going to have a chunk of watermelon and settle down to watch them when I get back to mums :thumbup:

Good plan - I'd like to see both of those!


----------



## twinkle1975

lovie said:


> twinkle im in a simalar situation, im on cd 25 and i have cramps and im persuading myself they are "different" to every other month for the last 15 years... they are exactly the same im being dilusional.
> 
> emmy films and water melon sound like a great idea! dieting is the bigger picture, no-ones can stick to a diet 100% every single day, it's about how you cope with the slip up days :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Glad its not just me that's a little bit crazy!!


----------



## EmmyReece

twinkle1975 said:


> EmmyReece said:
> 
> 
> I've nipped home to fetch dvds - Gnomeo and Juliet and Tangled. Going to have a chunk of watermelon and settle down to watch them when I get back to mums :thumbup:
> 
> Good plan - I'd like to see both of those!Click to expand...

They're both fab hun :thumbup: I'd defo recommend them :D


----------



## keepsmiling

well ladies weigh in day another 5lb off this week!!


----------



## EmmyReece

That's brilliant keepsmiling :happydance:


----------



## keepsmiling

thanks huni xx


----------



## lovie

well done you keep smiling!!!


----------



## Traskey

Wow, KS that's a lot of weight in a week. We all want to be on your diet!!

Well done x


----------



## keepsmiling

the funny thing is i dnt no y im doin so well
all im doin is drinkin more water and eatin better,, not exercised at all this week
fs wil be impresed xx


----------



## Traskey

FS will be very happy indeed. Are you following a particular diet, I forget?


----------



## keepsmiling

no just eatin better
im gunna strt exercising this week tho
xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Well done keepsmiling!

Emmy (my hero) are things any better today??

I'm off on my hols in a couple of hours, I'll be gone for 10 days. I'm going to miss you all lots!! Hope everyone has a good week, lots of love from me!! xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:blush: hero :blush:

I'm feeling ok, Chris' mood has improved and food choices have improved. I'm going to weigh myself tonight and see what's happened weight wise, and then tomorrow morning too before I go for my official weigh in ... am soooo nervous though :dohh: I really need a decent loss to get my motivation back


----------



## Traskey

Twinks, have a fabulous holiday!!!!!!!!!!!!
We are going to miss you too. Hope the weather is fab for you.

:hug:

Emmy, you can do it! Don't panic about the scales, you have done so well you don't need them to motivate you. You have yourself and us :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

I could tell the nurse was disappointed though when I stayed the same at the last weigh in, which made me feel disappointed. I don't want to wait until the end of August (when we book the holiday to Turkey) to get properly motivated, I want to do it now :dohh:

Maybe it'll be easier once we've seen the wedding venue on Monday morning (fingers crossed)


----------



## cranberry987

twinkle1975 said:


> Well done keepsmiling!
> 
> Emmy (my hero) are things any better today??
> 
> I'm off on my hols in a couple of hours, I'll be gone for 10 days. I'm going to miss you all lots!! Hope everyone has a good week, lots of love from me!! xxx

Ooh have fun! Take lots of pics for us :)


----------



## Traskey

Em, don't feel bad if the nurse is less than encouraging. Have you thought about taking one of the diet medications that can help you lose weight alongside the healthy eating? They should support you rather than make you feel bad.


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't think she meant to make me feel bad, she's been fantastic really, very encouraging, very supportive (like the time I broke down at my appointment because it had been booked at the same time as the mother and baby club) :dohh:

I might make an appointment to speak to the dr about it for next week and see what she says about maybe taking something to hurry things along.


----------



## cranberry987

I was on orlistat (diet pill thingy) and found that they didn't do much tbh. If I was eating healthily there was no fat for them to cut out. And if I didn't eat healthily then there was too much fat so even if it cut out 1/3 or whatever it made no difference. It does stop you eating fatty food tho as if you eat it you poo runny oil for days. Lovely :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Ewwwww, lovely - NOT :rofl:

I think as long as I get it back under control PROPERLY over the weekend, then I shouldn't have any issues by the time weigh in comes around next week. I'm also going to aim to go swimming 3 times next week - Monday, Wednesday and Thursday I think :thumbup: Plus I'm back at aqua aerobics on Tuesday :D


----------



## Traskey

The exercise will help i'm sure Emmy. I like swimming so I don't mind doing it. Not so keen on the gym though!

Fingers crossed for your weigh in. I'm sure you'll be super good for the rest of this week.

:hug:


----------



## EmmyReece

Back from weigh in and to be completely honest I don't know whether I've lost or put on. I broke down in front of the nurse and was really upset about not being able to get the focus and motivation back :blush: But she was lovely, she says I can do it, I've done it before, I just need to get back into that mind set that I was when I started this journey last year.

So I'm trying my hardest now to really stick to it, and trying very hard to drink lots more water. So far I've drunk almost a litre today of flavoured water (if I drink the full 2 litres that should be about 12 calories in total) and I'm trying very hard to make decent food choices - I've had a bowl of special k, and have got a salmon steak in the oven ready to go with some tomato, cucumber, onion and a teeny tiny bit of grated cheese :thumbup:

I'm sorry I've been so awful at posting in here and not being much of a support :blush: I just got to a stage where I felt like, because I wasn't losing weight, that I didn't feel like I deserved to be here if that makes sense?


----------



## Traskey

Aww Emmy, don't feel like that. I've been a total nightmare on my diet this week too. I'll have sts this week i'm sure, or even put on. Never feel like you can't post in here, especially if you are having a rough time. 

I am very happy to read that the nurse was supportive to you. You can do it, like you said you have done it before. Dinner sounds lovely and very healthy!


----------



## lovie

hia all :) 

twinkle I hope the holiday is going fantasticly, FX for some nice sunny weather!

KS your BMI will be under 30 in no time now, your so close :)

trask I hope you get a loss this week, you deserve it!

emmy it sounds like you are a busy bee next week with all the swimming! thats sure to help you get a nice loss next time you have a weigh in! never feel like you cant post here silly billy, we are your friends we loose gain or sts!

i was wondering if i should ask the doc for some medicine like that cran, but maybe not if its not so much help.

i had ww on thursday and i had a 0.1 kg gain :( also af come on friday, so hopefully i will weigh less when af is finished. cd2 again yay '-'


----------



## EmmyReece

So sorry af got you Lovie :hugs: Will keep everything crossed for you for this cycle

Had a very, very late breakfast today so only had a bowl of special k, going to have another salmon salad for lunch with a multigrain pitta bread, an apple for a snack, probably have a can of baked beans later tonight for supper and maybe some berries and ww cream as a treat :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

Mmm, I used to love a meringue, ww cream and berries. Sounds like a fab treat that's good for you.

2lbs off this week for me :D

Lovie, sorry the :witch: got you. I'm sure the tiny gain is water retention and will be gone next week.


----------



## EmmyReece

Trask I've posted this in your journal, but I'm going to post pretty much the same here.

I am sooooo proud of you for hitting your target :hugs: What you've done is shown amazing determination and courage throughout your time on LL. I couldn't think of a lady who has inspired me more :blush:


----------



## Traskey

EmmyReece said:


> Trask I've posted this in your journal, but I'm going to post pretty much the same here.
> 
> I am sooooo proud of you for hitting your target :hugs: What you've done is shown amazing determination and courage throughout your time on LL. I couldn't think of a lady who has inspired me more :blush:

Awwwwwwwwwww :blush::blush::blush: Thank you Emmy, that is really kind of you :flower::hugs::flower:

I've set myself a new target of another 21 lbs. Not all of it to be done on LL of course but a way to keep me on track when I do start eating again. I also decided I needed the motivation to stop me getting complacent and falling off the wagon. 

I am glad you've had a loss Emmy, keep up the good work :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: you're more than welcome hun

Had another good day food wise so far today :happydance: I honestly think the thought of booking the wedding venue tomorrow is what's keeping me on track :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

Oh yes. It always helps to have a goal in mind. Whether it's ov, babies or wedding dresses! Keep up the PMA Emmy, you are doing fabulously :)


----------



## lovie

well done trasky !!! I second what emmy said you are such a great inspiration! :)

have fun booking your venue tomorrow emmy, maybe you could stick a pic of the venue on your fridge to keep your motivation levels up? :)

xxx


----------



## cranberry987

I know I'm not rly dieting but I wanted to have a big smirk. I've lost 11 lbs now in 10 weeks. The majority was in the first few weeks from stopping drinking. I think 3 more lbs or so and I'm under the magical 35 bmi. Not gonna push myself ESP as I've just discovered White maltesars.


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls, sorry not been around in ages.

For those who didn't know I had an ectopic in May, and have put a shit load of weight on since then. Nearly a stone and a half....

Got my next FS appointment Wed...

Thinking of doing lighter life. I started my "IVF" diet today.

Every time I feel like eating rubbish I just say "IVF" to myself in my head. Let's hope it works. Lol.

Missed you all...

Hope everyone is well.

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Hope the diet works for you hun, so sorry about everything that's happened :(

I have to say ladies, I'm in a foul mood now. Things went amazingly well at the venue, we're putting down our deposit in about a fortnight :happydance: 

But I had to get in touch with the exercise for life woman as mum is a p.a. down here and I won't be able to go, so she's thrown me off the scheme because I haven't "established a regular pattern of activity" with them and didn't take up the gym sessions on a monday or the circuit classes on a wednesday / thursday :grr: I've been ill, I injured my foot, I went away, I've had issues here with mum and I've always explained that, always made them aware that I'm meant to be available for mum as and when she needs me. 

So now I have to break this news to the nurse on friday when I go for weigh in, she's gonna be so pissed off with me :cry:


----------



## Traskey

cranberry987 said:


> I know I'm not rly dieting but I wanted to have a big smirk. I've lost 11 lbs now in 10 weeks. The majority was in the first few weeks from stopping drinking. I think 3 more lbs or so and I'm under the magical 35 bmi. Not gonna push myself ESP as I've just discovered White maltesars.

Wow Cran, most people are gaining weight at this time, not losing 11lbs! That's amazing, well done you. Beware the white Maltesers, they are lethal but so yummy :)



4magpies said:


> Hey girls, sorry not been around in ages.
> 
> For those who didn't know I had an ectopic in May, and have put a shit load of weight on since then. Nearly a stone and a half....
> 
> Got my next FS appointment Wed...
> 
> Thinking of doing lighter life. I started my "IVF" diet today.
> 
> Every time I feel like eating rubbish I just say "IVF" to myself in my head. Let's hope it works. Lol.
> 
> Missed you all...
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> xxx

Welcome back 4m :hugs: I hopped into your journal but so sorry about the ectopic. The weight gain is totally understandable, i'm sure i'd have gained more if I'd been through the same as you. 

I think IVF diet thinking is the only way to go. As the girls used to say to me "baby or cheese?" (my major downfall, especially if the packet is open). Every time you want to put something bad in your mouth keep it in mind. I'm not saying I haven't had slip ups but it seems to help. Fingers crossed for you whether you do LL or any other diet!



EmmyReece said:


> But I had to get in touch with the exercise for life woman as mum is a p.a. down here and I won't be able to go, so she's thrown me off the scheme because I haven't "established a regular pattern of activity" with them and didn't take up the gym sessions on a monday or the circuit classes on a wednesday / thursday :grr: I've been ill, I injured my foot, I went away, I've had issues here with mum and I've always explained that, always made them aware that I'm meant to be available for mum as and when she needs me.
> 
> So now I have to break this news to the nurse on friday when I go for weigh in, she's gonna be so pissed off with me :cry:

I'm sure if you explain it to the nurse she will understand. Try not to panic about it. I'm afraid they will kick you off though if you don't attend regularly so that they can offer the place to someone else. Try not to worry.


----------



## PCOSbites

Wow, what a great thread! I'm fairly new to BnB, but not necessarily TTCing. I've found that whenever I worked hard to lose some weight, I got pregnant (I didn't always keep that pregnancy, but at least I got as far as better ovulation). I really need to get my game face on and work on this since my BMI isn't where it should be. I have been very good about dropping soda and picking up water lately, so it's a good start for me! I do well with fresh veggies, when they're in the house (as opposed to, say, the store!). Hopefully I can pick up some more tips from you guys and get back on track. Good luck everyone!


----------



## cranberry987

Hi :)


----------



## Traskey

:hi: :howdy: pcos bites!

Good luck with your weight loss journey. We are always around if you need support.

:hugs:


----------



## PCOSbites

Thank you for the welcome! I'm really kinda looking forward to this. I hate feeling yucky all the time, and I remember how fabulous I felt after a good workout. I really miss that feeling, it's very motivational. I'm just fed up with not being where I know I could be, especially since I'm a doctor's wife and feel like I should be a better example. Looking forward to losing with you all!


----------



## cranberry987

Have you tried a lowish carb diet, can help with the PCOS sometimes. I def found it harder to lose weight if I ate carbs


----------



## keepsmiling

well im strugglin now ladies... must be good! x


----------



## Traskey

keepsmiling said:


> well im strugglin now ladies... must be good! x

Ditto!!!!!

We must hang in there before going :wacko:


----------



## lovie

hia all :)

4magpies im so sorry to here about your ectopic, no wonder you have gained some weight :hugs: you have lost it before you can do it again... do you have a food that you cant resist like trasky cheese? we can make you a .....or ivf saying :)

hia pcosbites, good luck with your weightloss, its greta to here that weightloss has led to pregnancy in the past for you :)

cranberry well done you for your weight loss in pregnancy!!! its great that your so near a bmi of 35.... white maltesers im so envious!

emmy how anoying that they have made you stop going to excersise for life :( im sure your nurse will understand, it isnt your fault at all. now you have got a taste for it tho maybe there are some clases you can go to on your own terms?

i have no idea how this week has gone for me, im not going to second guess myself any more as im allways wrong!!! i have been not super good and not super bad so hopefully i will lose something! AF is on the way out, so im looking forward to bd-ing again soon, I have missed it this af.

I am trying to sort out my holidays, the plan is for us to drive up norway and go above the arctic circle and go on a whale watching boat, we would camp along them way, or even sleep in the car, we have a volvo (suprise suprise) estate so there is loads of space. you can camp anywhere you like in scandinavia so long as it isnt someones gardon. then we'd drive over to sweden and stay in håkans uncles cabin, they will also be there so it will be nice to relax and swim in the lake and go fishing, then we'd go to håkans mum and dads, and that will be nice aswell, alltho im sure i will gain weight she is such a good cook! then my mum is coming to sweden for 10 days with my sis and cousins and then im flying to the uk for 10 days, and then i am flying back with my other cousin and her 2 girls and they will be with us for a week or 2.... i cant wait for it all but it is going to be very busy!!

xxx


----------



## Traskey

Wow Lovie, that sounds like an amazing trip! I want to go whale watching so badly. Take some pics if you find some. You could totally sleep in a volvo estate, my dad has one and it's massive. The cabin sounds amazing. DH and I were talking about places we would like to visit and Sweden and Norway are absolutely on the list. As is the artic circle and whale watching. 

I am totally jealous :)


----------



## cranberry987

I saw someone camping in an estate and they just out their normal mattress in the back. Looked funny but bet it was comfy. His nose must have been touching the ceiling!


----------



## lovie

the problem with the matress idea is the sweeds have their matress attached to the bed frame, not squishy like the uk ones, but we have a matress cover so that might do!

trask if you ever do come to scandinavia you must come and see us! it is a lovely part of the world, amazing place to bring kids aswell... hopefully we can meet up and have a mummy date :) 

1 pound gone today at ww... not much, but oh well, its going down. im getting a lot more relaxed about the weight loss at the moment, i think i need to re focus, alltho i am quite happy loosing a little each week, its not like im in a race! 

hugs to you all :hugs: xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Well done Lovie, a loss is still a loss!!

I am down 6lbs this week so for, so not going to ruin it this weekend. Got work & F1 to hold my attention so that will help!

xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

i lost 1.5lbs this week so not vey happy x


----------



## EmmyReece

it's still a loss hun :hugs: it's still going in the right direction :D


----------



## Traskey

They are all loses girls, you've done brilliantly. It's all going in the right direction. Besides if you have a slow week one week you usually have a better one next week!


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello darling ladies!! I'm back from holidays and I've brought the witch with me! 
Welcome back 4magpies :hugs:
Well done everyone who has lost while I've been away & hugs to those that are having a bad week - I put a pound on while I was away but I dont think that's too bad for 1o days away!


----------



## cranberry987

Boo to the witch but only 1lb is great :) hope you had a lovely time

X


----------



## Traskey

Well done Twinkle, only putting a pound on whilst on holiday is really good! Hope you had a fantastic holiday. I missed my WI yesterday but i've hopped on the scales and it's going in the right direction again after my lapse so it's all good :)


----------



## EmmyReece

only putting on 1lb while you've been away is brill twinkle :hugs:

glad your weight is going in the right direction too trask hun :flower:


----------



## 4magpies

8lb loss for me this week

xxx


----------



## Traskey

OMG Becca, that's awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo::happydance:

Congrats x


----------



## twinkle1975

Flipping heck that's FAB!!! Well done!!!


----------



## 4magpies

I always lose alot in the first week!! Just wish I could do it every week. :haha:

xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Ok ladies - I need to lose a stone & a half in 6 weeks before I see the FS again. WW has done bugger all for me for the last 2 months - any ideas of something I can do for 6 weeks as I know the FS is just goign to weigh me & send me away again to lose more weight so it doesn't have to be sustainable as I can get back on WW afterwards


----------



## 4magpies

I say try slimming world, seriously, you can eat quite a bit and lose a good amount.

That's what I am doing, just being very strict with myself...

xxx


----------



## lovie

well done 4 magpies! what an amazing loss! you must have worked really hard for that :) 

a 1 pound gain is great twinkle considering you were on holiday! i dont have much advice as to a different diet as im on ww and hav not tried much else... sw sounds fab tho from what other people have siad... unlimited pasta yummmm!

i have seriously fallen off the waggon this week, the last 3 nights i have drunk wine and eaten rubish, so i have 3 days till ww and i am going to be so so strict.... no more socialising so that is good... all i want is a sts, but i think that will be hard after the midsummer pertying.

xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

lovie said:


> well done 4 magpies! what an amazing loss! you must have worked really hard for that :)
> 
> a 1 pound gain is great twinkle considering you were on holiday! i dont have much advice as to a different diet as im on ww and hav not tried much else... sw sounds fab tho from what other people have siad... unlimited pasta yummmm!
> 
> i have seriously fallen off the waggon this week, the last 3 nights i have drunk wine and eaten rubish, so i have 3 days till ww and i am going to be so so strict.... no more socialising so that is good... all i want is a sts, but i think that will be hard after the midsummer pertying.
> 
> xxx

Ooo - I've done midsummer in Denmark - it was fab!!

I don;t think I can do SW - I really have no limit when it comes to pasta - I seriously think my legs just fill up with it!!


----------



## keepsmiling

im not doin a specific diet,, just eatin healthy and doin more exercise x


----------



## lovie

lol twinkle at your legs filling up! mine do the same i think :)


----------



## cranberry987

My first week on sw last time I counted all my calories and ate around 2200 cals a day. Was just scoffin pasta all the time. I did green, never got on with extra easy(meat and carbs). I lost 7lbs that week

Give it a try. Its freakish how well it works


----------



## zowiey

Hello everyone :wave:

Traskey, the weight loss is fab! But your avatar made me sad, hope your ok? :hugs: I'm off to your journal...

Twinkle, I do slimming world, and I'm exactly the same! Although I ate so much pasta when I first started it, I'm not so keen now for some reason....! A woman in my group has lost 11lbs in 3 weeks, I'm not that dedicated! :blush:

Lovie, hope you get to sts, but if you enjoyed yourself and what you ate and drank, then don't feel bad! 

4 magpies, bloody hell! What a loss! Well done, I've never lost that much, first week or not!

Hello to everyone else too!

I'm still hanging around, just lurking more than posting! I'm waiting for af to start (again!) and found out today that our fs didn't put the refferal in on June 1st, still hadn't been today, and wouldn't have been if I hadn't have rang up today! :growlmad: so we will have to wait another month longer now, cheers! Oh well, what doesn't kill us only makes us stronger right??

xxxx


----------



## twinkle1975

zowiey said:


> Hello everyone :wave:
> 
> Traskey, the weight loss is fab! But your avatar made me sad, hope your ok? :hugs: I'm off to your journal...
> 
> Twinkle, I do slimming world, and I'm exactly the same! Although I ate so much pasta when I first started it, I'm not so keen now for some reason....! A woman in my group has lost 11lbs in 3 weeks, I'm not that dedicated! :blush:
> 
> Lovie, hope you get to sts, but if you enjoyed yourself and what you ate and drank, then don't feel bad!
> 
> 4 magpies, bloody hell! What a loss! Well done, I've never lost that much, first week or not!
> 
> Hello to everyone else too!
> 
> I'm still hanging around, just lurking more than posting! I'm waiting for af to start (again!) and found out today that our fs didn't put the refferal in on June 1st, still hadn't been today, and wouldn't have been if I hadn't have rang up today! :growlmad: so we will have to wait another month longer now, cheers! Oh well, what doesn't kill us only makes us stronger right??
> 
> xxxx

grrr - he deserves a slap!!:growlmad: (sorry if I've flushed you out of hiding!!)


----------



## 4magpies

How is everyone girls? I seem to have lost 2lbs overnight! :haha:

Not that I am complaining. Need to keep this up!! Hoping to hit target by mid august now.

xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Excellent! 2lb every day please:)


----------



## twinkle1975

Seems to be the week for it - on my scales this morning I'm 5lbs lighter than I was on Sunday!! Fingers crossed that's what WW says on Thursday!


----------



## EmmyReece

good luck for weigh in twinkle :flower: hope it shows a good loss too


----------



## twinkle1975

I just bought a pair of jeans in a size down from what I've been wearing!! They're skin tight but they do up so I had to get them!!! 

Emmy - your tickers make me smile!


----------



## EmmyReece

twinkle1975 said:


> I just bought a pair of jeans in a size down from what I've been wearing!! They're skin tight but they do up so I had to get them!!!
> 
> Emmy - your tickers make me smile!

There's enough of them :rofl:

Yay for being a size down in jeans hun :wohoo:


----------



## lovie

yay for smaller jeans twinkle :) :) good luck at the ww on thursday! im sure the scales will show all your hard work!

im so hungry but i dont fancy anything... its too hot to eat!

xxx


----------



## 4 Babies

Thanks for starting this i am overweight to and need to get down i told my doctor bout us trying to get pregnant and she told me i needed to be half my size to do it . So im on the band wagon to.Meand my husband have been not really trying for bout 2 years due to school and now we are finshed and ready for a baby so we are really trying now but i have one of those husbands who thinks nothing wrong with him and will not take the maca or the one a day vitamins so we will see what happens in the future. We both have to see doctors soon. However i look forward for helping each other out in weight loss and ttc and one day talking bout our kids .... wish you lots of :dust:


----------



## Traskey

twinkle1975 said:


> Ok ladies - I need to lose a stone & a half in 6 weeks before I see the FS again. WW has done bugger all for me for the last 2 months - any ideas of something I can do for 6 weeks as I know the FS is just goign to weigh me & send me away again to lose more weight so it doesn't have to be sustainable as I can get back on WW afterwards

I would suggest cutting out the carbs if you can't do SW. Completely if you can. If not seriously reduce. You tend to lose a lot and quickly that way. Fish, meat, dairy and fruit/veg.



zowiey said:


> Hello everyone :wave:
> 
> 
> I'm still hanging around, just lurking more than posting! I'm waiting for af to start (again!) and found out today that our fs didn't put the refferal in on June 1st, still hadn't been today, and wouldn't have been if I hadn't have rang up today! :growlmad: so we will have to wait another month longer now, cheers! Oh well, what doesn't kill us only makes us stronger right??
> 
> xxxx

POST POST< we miss you!!!!!!!!

:hug:

VERY naughty FS! I'm sure it does make it stronger but sheesh, give us a blooming break :wacko:



4magpies said:


> How is everyone girls? I seem to have lost 2lbs overnight! :haha:
> 
> Not that I am complaining. Need to keep this up!! Hoping to hit target by mid august now.
> 
> xxx

You can do it! I love 2lbs losses overnight :)



cranberry987 said:


> Excellent! 2lb every day please:)

I'll take that :happydance:



twinkle1975 said:


> Seems to be the week for it - on my scales this morning I'm 5lbs lighter than I was on Sunday!! Fingers crossed that's what WW says on Thursday!

Oooooooooooooo good job Twinkle. I'm sure it will be. 



twinkle1975 said:


> I just bought a pair of jeans in a size down from what I've been wearing!! They're skin tight but they do up so I had to get them!!!
> 
> Emmy - your tickers make me smile!

:wohoo: :dance: That's always a good feeling!



4 Babies said:


> Thanks for starting this i am overweight to and need to get down i told my doctor bout us trying to get pregnant and she told me i needed to be half my size to do it . So im on the band wagon to.Meand my husband have been not really trying for bout 2 years due to school and now we are finshed and ready for a baby so we are really trying now but i have one of those husbands who thinks nothing wrong with him and will not take the maca or the one a day vitamins so we will see what happens in the future. We both have to see doctors soon. However i look forward for helping each other out in weight loss and ttc and one day talking bout our kids .... wish you lots of :dust:

:hi::howdy: 4 Babies, welcome to the thread :) Everyone is very supportive through good times and bad. Check in and let us know how you are getting on. 

AFM, scales are still going down so fingers crossed for Sat. I'm looking at another pound to get into the 28s but haven't updated ticker as trying to stay with my official clothed LL WI weight. I like my morning naked one better, especially when I take 2lbs off because they are 2lbs heavier than LL and 3lb more than the docs :dance:


----------



## 4magpies

Well done Trask! So proud of you!!

xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Living social have a deal in diet chef stuff if anyone's interested. I've never tried it myself but does look super easy. https://touch.livingsocial.com/deal...eals?msdc_id=212&ref=Deal062911_212_9855email

X


----------



## 4magpies

I need to lose 5lbs in total this week, then I only have 14lbs (1st) to lose!! And I recon I could do that by the end of July (if not before!).

So excited at the prospect!!

That diet chef looks good cran, just expensive after your first cheap week!!

xxx


----------



## Traskey

cranberry987 said:


> Living social have a deal in diet chef stuff if anyone's interested. I've never tried it myself but does look super easy. https://touch.livingsocial.com/deal...eals?msdc_id=212&ref=Deal062911_212_9855email
> 
> X

Good deal for £29 a week compared to LL!


----------



## Traskey

4magpies said:


> I need to lose 5lbs in total this week, then I only have 14lbs (1st) to lose!! And I recon I could do that by the end of July (if not before!).
> 
> So excited at the prospect!!
> 
> That diet chef looks good cran, just expensive after your first cheap week!!
> 
> xxx

You can do that, no problem at all :D

Really hungry today as haven't had time to drink a lot of water.


----------



## twinkle1975

Well done Trask!! Welcome 4 Babies

Cutting out carbs will be HARD - I'm all about the carbs!! I had a Laughing Cow sandwich for lunch & then discovered I'd forgotten to buy myself any soup for dinner (got DH some to take to work though - silly me!) so had Laughing cow on toast for dinner too!!


----------



## 4magpies

Carbs are the devil, I have cut them out nearly totally.

Another 2lb loss, need to lose 1lb more over the weekend for my official WI then I only have 14lbs (1st!) to lose!

xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Not going to make it to ww this week as I've got a govenors meeting but got weighed at home this morning & I've lost 4lbs this week!! Hurrah!


----------



## 4magpies

twinkle1975 said:


> Not going to make it to ww this week as I've got a govenors meeting but got weighed at home this morning & I've lost 4lbs this week!! Hurrah!

Well done!! Told you you can do it!! Keep it up.

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: well done hun, that's fantastic


----------



## bluebumble

Hi girls

I want to join you all. I am currently 58lb overweight and dont ovulate on my own. Soy has helped me ovulate twice but I think my weight is a big issue as to why its not working. 

I am diabetic and have just been put back on metformin to control my blood sugars again. im mad with myself over this as I came off metformin due to controlling them myself a year ago and feel like I am back at square one (especially with the side effects :sick:)

We have an appointment with a fs in august but DH has had a sperm analysis and they said he has super sperm! so the problem is definately me. I'm dreading it as I know they are ust going to dismiss me and say lose weight so i plan to start doing it now. That way they cant slate me too much.

belly to bump here I come :)


----------



## Traskey

:hi::howdy: welcome BlueBumble!

I hope you find that with the pounds coming off you will start ovulating again. You are right though, the FS will mention the weight when you go for your appointment so a smart move to start now. You could have tests but they usually require a lower BMI for Clomid or IVF.

Hoping you get your bump soon. :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Welcome Blue - the good news is it really doesn't take too much weight loss to start ovulating again. Stay with us honey, we'll see you through it!


----------



## twinkle1975

4magpies said:


> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> Not going to make it to ww this week as I've got a govenors meeting but got weighed at home this morning & I've lost 4lbs this week!! Hurrah!
> 
> Well done!! Told you you can do it!! Keep it up.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I just went out for a 30 minute walk & saw 4 magpies!!!


----------



## lovie

welcome blue :) this thread is great, lots of support and encourage ment, and lovely company and humour added in aswell! good luck with the weight loss, do you have a diet you will be following?

twinkle 4 pounds is ace well done you!!! 4 magpies, i cant keep up with your weight loss its going so fast! you are so on track for july well done you :)

i had ww today, i lost 0.9kg so about 2 pounds.... as allways i was supprised... my phone app says my bmi is 32.98 and i was so happy to be in the 32's but my ticker here still says 30... so next week hopefully i will be in the 32's! 

xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

well i lost 2 lbs this week x


----------



## 4magpies

Well done honey...

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

twinkle1975 said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> Not going to make it to ww this week as I've got a govenors meeting but got weighed at home this morning & I've lost 4lbs this week!! Hurrah!
> 
> Well done!! Told you you can do it!! Keep it up.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I just went out for a 30 minute walk & saw 4 magpies!!!Click to expand...

What is the old poem, 1 for sorrow, 2 for joy, 3 for a girl and 4 for a boy lol, my mum's always saying it :dohh:


----------



## Traskey

lovie said:


> i had ww today, i lost 0.9kg so about 2 pounds.... as allways i was supprised... my phone app says my bmi is 32.98 and i was so happy to be in the 32's but my ticker here still says 30... so next week hopefully i will be in the 32's!
> 
> xxx

Congratulations Lovie, that's a good loss this week. Is your ticker set to metric and your phone imperial? I know when I tried it there was a difference between 5ft 7 and 170 cm. 



keepsmiling said:


> well i lost 2 lbs this week x

Yay, well done FS! Great job :)


----------



## twinkle1975

Well done lovie and keep smiling!!


----------



## cranberry987

If you want to work out your bmi yourself you can do weight in kg divided by height in m divided by height in m (so twice). Fact of the daaaaay :)


----------



## twinkle1975

Really trying to keep on track this week - look at my healthy fruitbowl!! (Ignore the alcohol!) :blush:
 



Attached Files:







fruit bowl.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## keepsmiling

all looks very yummy hun x


----------



## Traskey

Ooooooooooooo super healthy. I really miss fruit, I love the stuff! Should be a good loss for you this week. WI for me tomorrow, af is on her way so I expect no more weight loss this week due to water retention. Hoping for 2/3 lbs but as it's from Monday (as I didn't go last Saturday) more like 2.


----------



## twinkle1975

Traskey said:


> Ooooooooooooo super healthy. I really miss fruit, I love the stuff! Should be a good loss for you this week. WI for me tomorrow, af is on her way so I expect no more weight loss this week due to water retention. Hoping for 2/3 lbs but as it's from Monday (as I didn't go last Saturday) more like 2.

Will kepp my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## cranberry987

Nice lotta fruit, just gotta actually eat it now :haha: I usually buy loads then half goes mouldy :)


----------



## EmmyReece

cranberry987 said:


> Nice lotta fruit, just gotta actually eat it now :haha: I usually buy loads then half goes mouldy :)

I do exactly the same thing :dohh:


----------



## lauraclili

Hi all, 

I had a 0 weight loss/gain this week at my weigh in. I'm feeling a bit rubbish about it as I'd worked really hard but at least, I suppose, I didn't put any on! 

xx


----------



## Traskey

Aww, :hugs: for Laura. It's better than a gain though. Perhaps it is pre af water retention and it will all come off next week. If you've worked so hard this week it normally comes off the next!


----------



## lauraclili

Thanks Traskey! 

I'm hopeful for next week... :D


----------



## twinkle1975

EmmyReece said:


> cranberry987 said:
> 
> 
> Nice lotta fruit, just gotta actually eat it now :haha: I usually buy loads then half goes mouldy :)
> 
> I do exactly the same thing :dohh:Click to expand...

Me too - I've eaten the melon & a couple of apples so far. The nectarines are still hard, the oranges are actually for Matthew & I'm thinking of scoffing the pomegranate tonight - my Nanny used to give us a pin to eat them with - should take a nice long time!


----------



## EmmyReece

Yum, I love pomegranate :D And lychees, they're really yummy too. Wish I'd got Chris get me some fruit from Morrissons earlier :dohh:


----------



## twinkle1975

I've just come back from 4 hours face painting at a local school fun day. I really enjoyed doing it but I came home & had a bit of a cry - looking round at all of them sitting in the sun chatting while the kids ran round I suddenly realised there's a whole slice of life I might never be involved in - no being invited to kids parties, no family camping trips, no school fun days, no school Mums nights out :cry:

(Sorry pity party!)


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: ohhhhh hun, I get like that too ... so much so that we're trying to avoid turkey next year when the school holiday season is on so I'm not faced with too many kids. keeping everything crossed for you :flower:


----------



## lauraclili

I get like that too Honey. I work in a school so I'm surrounded by kids all the time. Sometimes it's really hard. 

FX for all of us! We'll have that soon, I know it! 

xx


----------



## twinkle1975

lauraclili said:


> I get like that too Honey. I work in a school so I'm surrounded by kids all the time. Sometimes it's really hard.
> 
> FX for all of us! We'll have that soon, I know it!
> 
> xx

Yup - Im a children & families worker - babies everywhere!!! Thanks for the PMA - I need a kick up the arse every now & again!!


----------



## lauraclili

:hugs:


----------



## lovie

that fruit looks so yum twinkle :) my mum used to give us pins for the pomegranit aswell, its so nice to eat it that way.... im sure kids wouldnt be given pins these days tho, to dangerous!! 

I find it hard when im around kids, but i love the company of kids so much that i think it pays off, when im around kids that i see alot i think to myself well if i cant have a baby of my own im going to make sure im a bloody good aunt, sister or cousin to the children im close to.

xxx


----------



## Traskey

I'm surrounded by children and babies all the time too! I love the job satisfaction but on rough days it's hard. I suppose at least i'll know either way by this time next week. Keep hoping girls x


----------



## twinkle1975

lovie said:


> that fruit looks so yum twinkle :) my mum used to give us pins for the pomegranit aswell, its so nice to eat it that way.... im sure kids wouldnt be given pins these days tho, to dangerous!!
> 
> I find it hard when im around kids, but i love the company of kids so much that i think it pays off, when im around kids that i see alot i think to myself well if i cant have a baby of my own im going to make sure im a bloody good aunt, sister or cousin to the children im close to.
> 
> xxx

yep - I got a lovely long cuddle with my God daughter this morning & a fab conversation about Lego with her big brother!!


----------



## twinkle1975

In less fab news - its a good job you get weekly points on WW as I've used most of them today!!
Today I've had - weetabix & milk - 4 points - all good
Then a church BBQ - 2 burgers in buns - 16 points, 3 cookies from Costco - 27 POINTS!!! 27!!!
Afternoon tea out with friends - Hot chocolate - 9 points, cupcake 12 points!


Fruit for tea then!!! :haha:


----------



## Traskey

:wohoo: for the weekly points!

You'll have to be good for the rest of the week but i'm sure it was worth it :) Sometimes you just have to enjoy life.


----------



## lovie

weekly points are just amazing! my points keep going down as i loose weight :(


----------



## EmmyReece

I think the points would just completely confuse me :blush:

Feeling super good today, though have had a handfull of slimming world chips as I really fancied something warm, stodgy and savoury (that'll do me for potato for the rest of the month lol). And have drunk well over 2 litres of water today so I'm on a bit of a high :wohoo:


----------



## twinkle1975

lovie said:


> weekly points are just amazing! my points keep going down as i loose weight :(

yeah mine had gone down another 2 when I put my weight in online the other day! :nope:


----------



## Traskey

Booooooooooooooo to stealing your points. Bad WW.

Yay Emmy, over 2 litres of water is awesome :)


----------



## lovie

well done on drinking all that water emmy! really the points are easy, if im honest i dont actually count points that often, i just use it as a guide, some weeks i do count points but others i dont. i find its just really good motivation to pay money, because then you have to go and weigh infrount of another person, if i put on i feel embarrassed and i feel like i have wasted money so its good motivation for me! 

i went wild berry picking the other day oh they were so yum! im going to go out next weekend and pick loads to feeze :)

x


----------



## EmmyReece

See, I'm totally demotivated if I have to get weighed in front of other people :(

I'm trying to persuade Chris to let us book the hotel, but he's making us wait until the 29th of August :dohh: It's not that long to wait, but I really, really want to get it booked :blush: He's not budging though, so it looks like I've got another 8 weeks to wait :(


----------



## Traskey

Why do you want to book it now but more importantly, why does he want to wait?

I have chicken in the oven and some veggies ready to go. Today's calories are 830 :D


----------



## EmmyReece

I want to book it because there's already 2 dates in June next year that have sold out and I'm worried that if we wait, there won't be any dates available :dohh:

He wants to wait because he wants to put the money aside for when we book it at the end of August :rofl:


----------



## cranberry987

OO, youll be into the 1000's soon! :haha: Bet chicken and veg never tasted so good :)


----------



## Traskey

OMG, hate that phrase but it's appropriate, can we all say YUMMY lol. I had to stop myself devouring half a chicken. Just plain chicken, broccoli, cauli and runner beans but it was lush. I saved my dairy today so that I could have a coffee with some skimmed milk. Resisted the cheese in lieu of milk :)


----------



## cranberry987

Could you have half a portion of cheese half milk? Or do you have yours rly milky


----------



## Traskey

They said you could do half and half on the protein but it didn't say on the others so trying to be good for a little while longer. I'm allowed half a pint of skimmed on the dairy or 25-30g cheese. I've worked out I have enough shakes left for 2 more weeks without buying any more. I'm due to collect another 7 days worth on Saturday will decide nearer the time.

Emmy, keep working on Chris, just incase you can get him to change your mind but I hope there will still be enough places left at the hotel you want.


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: so glad you enjoyed your food hun :flower: it sounds really yummy (and I'm horribly fussy with veg)


----------



## 4magpies

Another 6lbs gone for me girls. Thats a stone in a 2 weeks!

13lbs to go till my first BMI target of under 30.

Wonder if I can do that in 2 weeks? LOL.

xxx


----------



## Traskey

Wow, that's incredible!!!!

Well done you :hugs:


----------



## lovie

hia girlies :)

4 magpies a stone in 2 weeks is bloody amazing! well done you hun :happydance::happydance: 

trask your dinner sounds yummy scrummy! it must be amazing to retaste all these things! i bet it will give you a whole new appreciation of food!

emmy keep working on him to book the hotel, i can see the logic both ways, can you put down like half the deposite or something?

as for me, i am on the strict half of the week now, i just had the most amazing juicy necterine, oh it was so yum! håkan came home late from transformers on sunday and there had been a technicle issue and then the film was really long and i was worried about him and he had baught me a pressie to say sorry for being so late... thats sweet of him but what he baught me was 10 pounds (in money) of sweets:dohh::dohh::dohh: now i love love love sweets, sweets and chrips are my vice snacks (i can take or leave chocolate) i was so cross at him, how unsuprtive is that!! so i asked him to hide them so i dont know where they are and we will put them out for guests when i have my birthday party... i mean seriously who needs that much sweets!!!

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwwwww, in his guy mind he probably thought he was doing something nice :dohh:

I don't think Chris will give in at all about the hotel, so I've got to wait the next 8 weeks out before we can book anything :( Then once it's booked we've got to contact customer services and ask for a room in the jr apartments, one that's higher up and hopefully got a pool view (we don't mind about the view or what floor it's on, but we REALLY want to be in the jr apartments).

Have been really good with food today, had porridge for brekkie, 2 snack a jacks as a snack, a mini cornetto, and tonight I'm having pork steak, pasta, tomato and cucumber, then a massive bowl of fruit with a bit of weight watchers cream on :thumbup: Oh and am on my 2nd 1litre bottle of water for the day :happydance:


----------



## twinkle1975

EmmyReece said:


> I want to book it because there's already 2 dates in June next year that have sold out and I'm worried that if we wait, there won't be any dates available :dohh:
> 
> He wants to wait because he wants to put the money aside for when we book it at the end of August :rofl:

I LURVE your new piccie!! makes me smile lots!!



Traskey said:


> OMG, hate that phrase but it's appropriate, can we all say YUMMY lol. I had to stop myself devouring half a chicken. Just plain chicken, broccoli, cauli and runner beans but it was lush. I saved my dairy today so that I could have a coffee with some skimmed milk. Resisted the cheese in lieu of milk :)

That does sound yummy!!



4magpies said:


> Another 6lbs gone for me girls. Thats a stone in a 2 weeks!
> 
> 13lbs to go till my first BMI target of under 30.
> 
> Wonder if I can do that in 2 weeks? LOL.
> 
> xxx

Flipping heck woman - you're on a roll!!



lovie said:


> hia girlies :)
> 
> 4 magpies a stone in 2 weeks is bloody amazing! well done you hun :happydance::happydance:
> 
> trask your dinner sounds yummy scrummy! it must be amazing to retaste all these things! i bet it will give you a whole new appreciation of food!
> 
> emmy keep working on him to book the hotel, i can see the logic both ways, can you put down like half the deposite or something?
> 
> as for me, i am on the strict half of the week now, i just had the most amazing juicy necterine, oh it was so yum! håkan came home late from transformers on sunday and there had been a technicle issue and then the film was really long and i was worried about him and he had baught me a pressie to say sorry for being so late... thats sweet of him but what he baught me was 10 pounds (in money) of sweets:dohh::dohh::dohh: now i love love love sweets, sweets and chrips are my vice snacks (i can take or leave chocolate) i was so cross at him, how unsuprtive is that!! so i asked him to hide them so i dont know where they are and we will put them out for guests when i have my birthday party... i mean seriously who needs that much sweets!!!
> 
> xxx

:dohh: Boys are lovely but SO stupid sometimes!!! Well done for not scoffing them!


----------



## EmmyReece

:blush: I'm a spoilt cow

Chris has made a compromise and is letting me book the holiday the first week in August which isn't too bad or too long to wait :wohoo:

Being good today, had a grilled bacon sandwich for breakfast, cut all the fat off and had no butter or margarine, and had it on sunflower and pumpkin seed bread, followed by most of a punnet of cherries :rofl: Almost finished my 1st litre of water too :happydance:

Hope everyone else is good :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Well done Emmy!!

I just had a yoghurt for breakfast, just gonna go make a brew now and munch on a banana.

xxx


----------



## Traskey

Yay, that's good Emmy :) Not long to wait now until you can book your holiday. 

Food sounds nice and healthy, keep going!


----------



## EmmyReece

I must sound like a right spoilt little cow :blush: 

So excited now as it means I'll know when we'll be going across and roughly when we'll be buying the wedding rings. :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

I could honestly cry ... I've just weighed myself and my scales are showing an increase of 3 kg :cry:

I know weighing myself at night is daft, espescially as I've drank loads of water and ate a chicken sandwich, but I'm petrified weigh in is going to go really bad on Friday :nope:

Even though I think af is going to make an appearance soon as I've gone headachey, tummy cramps and mega bloated.

Going to try again in the morning and see what happens, but I really hope it's just af weight because I've tried to be soooo good with food this week too :shrug:


----------



## twinkle1975

EmmyReece said:


> I could honestly cry ... I've just weighed myself and my scales are showing an increase of 3 kg :cry:
> 
> I know weighing myself at night is daft, espescially as I've drank loads of water and ate a chicken sandwich, but I'm petrified weigh in is going to go really bad on Friday :nope:
> 
> Even though I think af is going to make an appearance soon as I've gone headachey, tummy cramps and mega bloated.
> 
> Going to try again in the morning and see what happens, but I really hope it's just af weight because I've tried to be soooo good with food this week too :shrug:

Argh - don't get weighed at night!! Bad plan!!! I'll only get weighed at home first thing in the morning, naked & once I've - ahem, been to the loo! 

AF definitely makes a difference to my weight.

Can I ask - are you keeping a written record of what you eat & how many cals/fat etc you're eating? I know on the weeks I do that I lose & when I just think I'm being healthy/good I'm actually eating more than I think - I have a selective memory as far as food goes! :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't know why I do it because I always upset myself and have a major panic

I keep forgetting, am meant to do a food diary for the nurse :dohh:

Weighed myself this morning and dropped 2 kg from what I can see, so that's not too bad (and that was before going to the loo :rofl:). I've definitely been good this week, drinking all this water is stopping me from snacking and being so hungry :thumbup:

How's things with you hun?


----------



## 4magpies

Weighing at night is the worst thing you can do, I'm bad for it though, I weigh myself 4 times a day. :haha:

Gives me motivation to stick too it though. Think I am gonna start my 30 day shred tonight!

xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

EmmyReece said:


> I don't know why I do it because I always upset myself and have a major panic
> 
> I keep forgetting, am meant to do a food diary for the nurse :dohh:
> 
> Weighed myself this morning and dropped 2 kg from what I can see, so that's not too bad (and that was before going to the loo :rofl:). I've definitely been good this week, drinking all this water is stopping me from snacking and being so hungry :thumbup:
> 
> How's things with you hun?

Hurrah!! Well done on the water drinking - I know I don't drink enough. I'd really really recommend writing down what you're eating - I'm meant to have 36 ww points a day - on a day a couple of weeks ago when I just guessed I worked out afterwards that I'd had 48 points!!!




4magpies said:


> Weighing at night is the worst thing you can do, I'm bad for it though, I weigh myself 4 times a day. :haha:
> 
> Gives me motivation to stick too it though. Think I am gonna start my 30 day shred tonight!
> 
> xxx


What's the 30 day shred???


----------



## 4magpies

It's a 30 day work out with 3 levels.

10 days of level 1, 10 of level 2, 10 of level 3.

It's intensive but it works, meant to shed a dress size in 2 weeks, it burns fat but also helps to tone you up. Only takes about 20/30 mins a day.

xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Just watched a bit on You Tube - looks very intense!! Have you done it before? Just wondering if it's do-able by a fat old woman like me??


----------



## 4magpies

I do it without the weights, then I'll introduce weights.

It's hard work don't get me wrong, but it's not meant to be easy, and you get fast results...

I started it and then found out I was pregnant with my ectopic, managed about 4 days!!

xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Hmm - might look in to it - although I've got a final bridesmaid dress fititng next thursday so can't lose a dress size after that until after the 6th August!


:hug: just for you xx


----------



## lovie

hia girlies :)

emmy nevery wi at night!! unless you are just starting a diet... then you get a nice loss the 1st week (im so naughty tricking myself!) glad your weight went down by the morning, i think that even if you eat nothing all day you weigh more, no idea how... water i guess.. you might get a nice supprise i can never ever tell, I hope the doctors scales prove your water drinking and healthy eating has worked well!

how exciting that you are going to be a bridesmaid twinkle :) good idea youd better not loose a dress size before the big day, you dont want the dress falling off you :winkwink:

4 magpies the 30 day shred sounds amazing! good luck with it :) im rubish at things like that, id end up breaking stuff... either furniture or bones :haha:

ww for me today i lost 0.1 kg.. go me:haha: oh well at least it wasnt a gain, im hoping for a sts over the summer, i am going to find it so hard to loose weight when im in the uk... i just have to have fish and chips and a korma... cant get english style fast food here. 

I had the weirdest thing happen today, im not temping or opk-ing this month but i noticed ewcm on cd 16 so i guessed i ov'd then... now i have more ewcm today.. i think maybe i didnt ov when i thuaght i had :( my OH is working nights and im working days so i am not even going to see him till saturday lunch time.. far to late :( 

:hugs:x


----------



## twinkle1975

lovie said:


> hia girlies :)
> 
> emmy nevery wi at night!! unless you are just starting a diet... then you get a nice loss the 1st week (im so naughty tricking myself!) glad your weight went down by the morning, i think that even if you eat nothing all day you weigh more, no idea how... water i guess.. you might get a nice supprise i can never ever tell, I hope the doctors scales prove your water drinking and healthy eating has worked well!
> 
> how exciting that you are going to be a bridesmaid twinkle :) good idea youd better not loose a dress size before the big day, you dont want the dress falling off you :winkwink:
> 
> 4 magpies the 30 day shred sounds amazing! good luck with it :) im rubish at things like that, id end up breaking stuff... either furniture or bones :haha:
> 
> ww for me today i lost 0.1 kg.. go me:haha: oh well at least it wasnt a gain, im hoping for a sts over the summer, i am going to find it so hard to loose weight when im in the uk... i just have to have fish and chips and a korma... cant get english style fast food here.
> 
> I had the weirdest thing happen today, im not temping or opk-ing this month but i noticed ewcm on cd 16 so i guessed i ov'd then... now i have more ewcm today.. i think maybe i didnt ov when i thuaght i had :( my OH is working nights and im working days so i am not even going to see him till saturday lunch time.. far to late :(
> 
> :hugs:x

Mmm - Korma is the best!! Well done on the loss - every loss counts!!

How odd about the ewcm - I had a similar mis-time this month - very annoying!!


----------



## Traskey

Happy Friday girls

WI at home tomorrow for me. Hoping to have sts after starting to eat food this week :)


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: hope weigh in goes well for you Trask 

I sts this week, which I don't mind, it's better than going up :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

Well done on sts Emmy :dance:

It's hard to lose in the run up to af.


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks hun :hugs: let us know how your wi goes tomorrow :thumbup:

Just waiting for Chris to come to bed, he's going to give me a back rub as I jarred my back earlier - Mum was going up the ramp in her car too fast and tipped herself backwards onto the floor :shock: so I had to help Nikki lift the wheelchair with Mum in it and try get it back onto 4 wheels, which we did, but ended up breaking the wheelchair in the process :dohh:


----------



## Traskey

Oh no! So sorry about your back and the wheelchair. Hope it's easy to fix and not too expensive :(

I have allowed myself to eat what I like last night and today but tomorrow I have got to start eating sensibly. I've had all my favourites and now need to knuckle back down again. At least a meal will last my about 8 hours these days :haha: talk about full!


----------



## EmmyReece

After the couple of days you've had hun you deserve a treat :hugs:

Mum's wheelchair is provided by Morriston hospital in Swansea, so they'll send someone out to fix it, so thankfully won't cost her anything :thumbup:


----------



## lovie

hello :flower:

I hope the wi goes well trask.. FX for a sts or even a supprise loss :) it must feel great to have a dinner take so long! do things taste different to how you remembered?

emmy well done on the sts, i think its bloody impossible to loose weight when AF is on the way. I hope your mum was ok after the wheelchair fall,and i hope your back gets better soon :)

did you have a longer cycle because of the mis-time? korma is my happy food, it really is just amazing, its one of the things that helps me diet, sweden doesnt have all my favorite foods, i really couldnt resist korma if i lived near a curry house.

this week ww is on my birthday, and its allso the day af is due, so im not holding out much hope.. all i want is a sts as the fluid retention will be being a pain! 

is it just me or has this month gone super fast?

xxx


----------



## Traskey

I did gain this week, only about a pound but as I started eating again I wasn't surprised. Fortunately my stomach has shrunk so much that it takes very little for me to be full. I'm hoping it will come off this week as my body gets working again.


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: that's not too bad hun, hope next week's weigh in goes well for you :thumbup:


----------



## cranberry987

really i was expecting a 5-7lb gain after you came off ll so 1lb is amazing!


----------



## lovie

well done for keeping your gain so little trask :) should all be gone once your body gets used to food again :) x


----------



## Traskey

cranberry987 said:


> really i was expecting a 5-7lb gain after you came off ll so 1lb is amazing!

:haha: well that was after only one day. It'll probably be more like 3-4 by tomorrow after what i've been eating!


----------



## 4magpies

STS this week for me... codine bloat and ovulation, and im constipated (TMI sorry!!).

xxx


----------



## nikki79

Hello,

I've been away from here for far too long, had to have time out to get my head together. TTC does get the better of you at times!

My weight loss has slowed down so ned a big kick up the backside to get back on track.

I put 4lbs on while on holiday and last week managed to lose 3 of them, didn't think 4lbs was too bad as we where in France and eating bread and cakes every day. It would have been rude not to!!

I now have my 3month supply of clomid so juts waiting for Af to arrive so i can ring up for my scan and hopefully start taking them next month. There is no chance my BMI will be 30 or under in 3 weeks so in 2 minds whether to wait or not. I can't really see of few pounds stopping it working but who am i too know better.

Well done everyone who has lost wait and there are quite a few new faces around here since my last visit.

Nik


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh dear - I've had such a lovely weekend but am pretty sure I've put that 5lbs I lost last week back on!! 

We went to a murder mystery night on Friday at a friend's house - had nice bread & olive oil, lasgne & tiramisu, then Saturday we went out with my sister in law and brother in law for a curry then yesterday we went to Wales with friends - had chicken & ham pie & chips for lunch, a hot chocolate & spaghetti bolognese & cheesy garlic bread for tea (although everyone else had pizza & I didnt!) 

Yum yum yum but eek!


----------



## 4magpies

Twinkle, your weekend sounds like food porn!!

xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

nikki79 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been away from here for far too long, had to have time out to get my head together. TTC does get the better of you at times!
> 
> My weight loss has slowed down so ned a big kick up the backside to get back on track.
> 
> I put 4lbs on while on holiday and last week managed to lose 3 of them, didn't think 4lbs was too bad as we where in France and eating bread and cakes every day. It would have been rude not to!!
> 
> I now have my 3month supply of clomid so juts waiting for Af to arrive so i can ring up for my scan and hopefully start taking them next month. There is no chance my BMI will be 30 or under in 3 weeks so in 2 minds whether to wait or not. I can't really see of few pounds stopping it working but who am i too know better.
> 
> Well done everyone who has lost wait and there are quite a few new faces around here since my last visit.
> 
> Nik

Well done for only putting 4lbs on in France!! and losing it so quickly - I'm very impressed!!


----------



## twinkle1975

EmmyReece said:


> Thanks hun :hugs: let us know how your wi goes tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> Just waiting for Chris to come to bed, he's going to give me a back rub as I jarred my back earlier - Mum was going up the ramp in her car too fast and tipped herself backwards onto the floor :shock: so I had to help Nikki lift the wheelchair with Mum in it and try get it back onto 4 wheels, which we did, but ended up breaking the wheelchair in the process :dohh:

How is your back Emmy?


----------



## twinkle1975

Traskey said:


> I did gain this week, only about a pound but as I started eating again I wasn't surprised. Fortunately my stomach has shrunk so much that it takes very little for me to be full. I'm hoping it will come off this week as my body gets working again.

Well done Trask - that's fab!


----------



## twinkle1975

lovie said:


> hello :flower:
> 
> I hope the wi goes well trask.. FX for a sts or even a supprise loss :) it must feel great to have a dinner take so long! do things taste different to how you remembered?
> 
> emmy well done on the sts, i think its bloody impossible to loose weight when AF is on the way. I hope your mum was ok after the wheelchair fall,and i hope your back gets better soon :)
> 
> did you have a longer cycle because of the mis-time? korma is my happy food, it really is just amazing, its one of the things that helps me diet, sweden doesnt have all my favorite foods, i really couldnt resist korma if i lived near a curry house.
> 
> this week ww is on my birthday, and its allso the day af is due, so im not holding out much hope.. all i want is a sts as the fluid retention will be being a pain!
> 
> is it just me or has this month gone super fast?
> 
> xxx

I didn't have a longer cycle -which totally confused me!! I had a Malaya curry on saturday night - like a korma but with banana & cashews in - sound yuck tastes yum!!


----------



## twinkle1975

4magpies said:


> STS this week for me... codine bloat and ovulation, and im constipated (TMI sorry!!).
> 
> xxx

Hope you're feeling a bit better xxxx


----------



## Traskey

:hugs: 4M. Ov and constipation sucks, especially when those mean scales stay the same. 

Nik, welcome back. I'd have gained loads if I was in France. All those croissants and french baguettes mmmmmmmm.Well done on losing most of it again already. 

Twinks, sounds like a lovely weekend. I agree with Becca, food porn!


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh it was, it was - I'm sure I shall be fantasising about it later this week as I'm tucking into my lettuce!!


----------



## EmmyReece

Twinks, sounds like you had a fab weekend hun :thumbup:

4magpies, hope the constipation eases off soon and the scales start reflecting the hard work you've been putting in again :flower:

Well done on losing those extra lbs Nikki, hope it doesn't take long to lose the last 1.

How's everyone else doing?

My back is feeling loads better now, had a few backrubs off Chris and just took it easy. Haven't done very well food wise today as I was so nervous about seeing the wedding venue again and making everything official, so Chris made me have a bacon roll from the co op on our way back :dohh:

Just lurking atm as am working on our save the date magnets :happydance:


----------



## lovie

hello :)

sts is not to bad 4 magpies :) and nik only 4 pounds in france is amazing I put on about 8 pounds in sweden and the food here isnt even as tasty as french food!

twinkle spagetti is so much better than pizza! #looks at the pizza im eating# the malysian curry sounds yum yum yum! i just love korma as it reminds me of treat time!

emmy i'm glad your back is feeling better, your chris does sound like such a good OH! it must be amazing to think about the wedding :)

as for me, i tested today with a bfn and i have fallen of the wagon... im just so bored of ttc and dieting now, i feel better in myself, and i am so gratefull for that, i am tempted to try to persuade håkan to let me plan a wedding.. he hasn't even proposed yet but that is the swedish way, it should be a discussion.

:flower:xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

lovie said:


> hello :)
> 
> sts is not to bad 4 magpies :) and nik only 4 pounds in france is amazing I put on about 8 pounds in sweden and the food here isnt even as tasty as french food!
> 
> twinkle spagetti is so much better than pizza! #looks at the pizza im eating# the malysian curry sounds yum yum yum! i just love korma as it reminds me of treat time!
> 
> emmy i'm glad your back is feeling better, your chris does sound like such a good OH! it must be amazing to think about the wedding :)
> 
> as for me, i tested today with a bfn and i have fallen of the wagon... im just so bored of ttc and dieting now, i feel better in myself, and i am so gratefull for that, i am tempted to try to persuade håkan to let me plan a wedding.. he hasn't even proposed yet but that is the swedish way, it should be a discussion.
> 
> :flower:xxx

Oooo - I'd be starting that discussion then!!


----------



## EmmyReece

Ooohhh yeah, I'd be starting the discussion too :happydance: I'll someone else to talk wedding stuff to then :rofl:


----------



## teddygrahams

Hi, I recently lost my second baby in 6 months. I am so overcome with grief not understanding how this could happen to me again. I have an appointment to see my ob/gyn this Wednesday to discuss referrals to specialists who will run tests to hopefully figure out what's going on. I gained a significant amount of weight (currently bmi is in obese category) because of the PCOS and insulin resistance and I keep thinking that my weight has to be the reason why I keep losing my babies. I'm wondering if anyone else who's overweight/obese with PCOS has been able to successfully carry to full-term. I forgot to mention that I conceived both babies with clomid.


----------



## runrunmama

I just wanted to throw in my towel the other day after I had had my one year anniversary of TTC and also I weighed in at 50 lbs over what I want to be. Whomever is in this group, I reach to you for support but also I wish to offer my own prayers to you as I empathize with you and hope to see you soon with children, lots and lots of smiling children!


----------



## Reba

Aww I love the name of this thread :)
I'm TTC #1 and also trying to lose weight too! I have PCOS and need to lose at least 50lbs to start. My short term goal is 25 and it's really really slowly coming off. I've been working out and watching what I've been eating for just over 4 weeks now and I've lost 2 lbs.

So far I've had no OV so I'm hoping that weight loss will help!


----------



## cranberry987

teddygrahams said:


> Hi, I recently lost my second baby in 6 months. I am so overcome with grief not understanding how this could happen to me again. I have an appointment to see my ob/gyn this Wednesday to discuss referrals to specialists who will run tests to hopefully figure out what's going on. I gained a significant amount of weight (currently bmi is in obese category) because of the PCOS and insulin resistance and I keep thinking that my weight has to be the reason why I keep losing my babies. I'm wondering if anyone else who's overweight/obese with PCOS has been able to successfully carry to full-term. I forgot to mention that I conceived both babies with clomid.

Hi

So sorry to hear about this. Are you in metformin? Theres a small bit of evidence which shows that the risk of mc can be lowered from
Pcos levels of 40% or so to normal levels. It is only one study and people mc for a number of reasons. I have pcos and am 17w at the moment (was also a clomid baby) so touch wood all is fine. Plenty of people do carry to full term with pcos so I hope next time is your keeper :)


----------



## cranberry987

Reba said:


> Aww I love the name of this thread :)
> I'm TTC #1 and also trying to lose weight too! I have PCOS and need to lose at least 50lbs to start. My short term goal is 25 and it's really really slowly coming off. I've been working out and watching what I've been eating for just over 4 weeks now and I've lost 2 lbs.
> 
> So far I've had no OV so I'm hoping that weight loss will help!

And again, are you on metformin? It can help with anovulation and some say it helps with weight loss but it never helped me. Try a low carb diet too, lots say that helps dieting with pcos:)


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello Newbies!! Nice to meet you xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Hi ladies, welcome to the thread :thumbup:

How's everyone doing today?

I'm having the day to myself as I hardly slept last night, don't know if it was a mixture of excitement and worry, or just a bad night in general :dohh:

Btw, the body shop have a 50% discount code going - HELLO50

It's valid until lunchtime tomorrow so I've treated myself to a few bits :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I've just done my lunch, ham sandwich with a bowl of tomato and cucumber and a bowl of strawberries and white flesh nectarine for dessert ... I've only gone and ate the tomato and cucumber and the bowl of fruit and now feel too full for my sandwich :dohh:


----------



## twinkle1975

EmmyReece said:


> :rofl: I've just done my lunch, ham sandwich with a bowl of tomato and cucumber and a bowl of strawberries and white flesh nectarine for dessert ... I've only gone and ate the tomato and cucumber and the bowl of fruit and now feel too full for my sandwich :dohh:

Wrap it up & put it in the fridge til later!


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: thats what I did


----------



## Reba

cranberry987 said:


> Reba said:
> 
> 
> Aww I love the name of this thread :)
> I'm TTC #1 and also trying to lose weight too! I have PCOS and need to lose at least 50lbs to start. My short term goal is 25 and it's really really slowly coming off. I've been working out and watching what I've been eating for just over 4 weeks now and I've lost 2 lbs.
> 
> So far I've had no OV so I'm hoping that weight loss will help!
> 
> And again, are you on metformin? It can help with anovulation and some say it helps with weight loss but it never helped me. Try a low carb diet too, lots say that helps dieting with pcos:)Click to expand...

Nope, I'm seeing the Dr in August and if it's still going slow I'll talk to her about it. Thanks for the advice. I'm watching carbs. Do you know what the suggested daily amount is?


----------



## cranberry987

I dont know sorry, I never did it myself but I know its helped a lot of ppl. Have a google and you should be able to find something.


----------



## Traskey

:hi::howdy: to all, especially the newbies!

Hope you are all having a good food day today. I'm trying to keep the fibre high as possible, protein, fruit veg and as few carbs as I can. Hard to cut them out completely of course. Well, for me anyway :haha:


----------



## lovie

hello newcommers :) looking forward to getting to know you :)

i feel really bloated this month, AF due on thursday... im quite pleased at feeling bloated as i have not felt like this for years, for the last few years i have had such a tummy that i wouldnt really notice when i felt bloated:dohh:

hope your all well xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

lovie said:


> hello newcommers :) looking forward to getting to know you :)
> 
> i feel really bloated this month, AF due on thursday... im quite pleased at feeling bloated as i have not felt like this for years, for the last few years i have had such a tummy that i wouldnt really notice when i felt bloated:dohh:
> 
> hope your all well xxx

Erm yay for bloating????!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Traskey said:


> :hi::howdy: to all, especially the newbies!
> 
> Hope you are all having a good food day today. I'm trying to keep the fibre high as possible, protein, fruit veg and as few carbs as I can. Hard to cut them out completely of course. Well, for me anyway :haha:

Why are carbs so nice???


----------



## Reba

:wave:
I'm imagining my belly melting away and turning into a baby bump. That's how I keep myself motivated at the gym lol

Lovie - :haha: about the bloating :D


----------



## Traskey

Carbs are soooooooooooo nice but so bad for me. Mind you at the moment it's the fruit. It's giving me the worst tummy but the LLC said to really limit them at first as they give you bad belly. I love fruit, it's my snack of choice if I can't really bad things so will have to cut the bananas and strawberry back a bit whilst my tum gets used to food again.


----------



## lauraclili

Carbs are too nice! :haha: 

i just wanted to let you all know that I've officially got my BFP... I think a big part of that was exercising and cutting back so that I lost weight (about 24 pounds in the end). It's taken us 17 months to get to this point so I'm thankful and scared and excited. 

xxx


----------



## Traskey

Wow Laura, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!

That's fantastic news :dust: for you and your little bean!


----------



## Reba

YAY :happydance: Laura!!

My first goal is 25lbs :) 
So happy for you!


----------



## lauraclili

Thanks Reba! 

You'll get there too! 

x


----------



## teddygrahams

cranberry987 said:


> teddygrahams said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I recently lost my second baby in 6 months. I am so overcome with grief not understanding how this could happen to me again. I have an appointment to see my ob/gyn this Wednesday to discuss referrals to specialists who will run tests to hopefully figure out what's going on. I gained a significant amount of weight (currently bmi is in obese category) because of the PCOS and insulin resistance and I keep thinking that my weight has to be the reason why I keep losing my babies. I'm wondering if anyone else who's overweight/obese with PCOS has been able to successfully carry to full-term. I forgot to mention that I conceived both babies with clomid.
> 
> Hi
> 
> So sorry to hear about this. Are you in metformin? Theres a small bit of evidence which shows that the risk of mc can be lowered from
> Pcos levels of 40% or so to normal levels. It is only one study and people mc for a number of reasons. I have pcos and am 17w at the moment (was also a clomid baby) so touch wood all is fine. Plenty of people do carry to full term with pcos so I hope next time is your keeper :)Click to expand...

Actually, I was on metformin with my last loss. It also hasn't helped me lose any weight. I'm gonna have to suck it up and cut down on the carbs :growlmad:. This is the most motivated I've ever been to lose weight--I really want to carry a healthy baby to term. 
Congrats on the pregnancy! I hope and pray God will bless us with a healthy baby.


----------



## zowiey

Hey ladies! 

Hello to all the new ladies too :wave:

Well, we had a lovely time in Manchester, although my ass is about 20lbs heavier! :haha: But it was nice just being the 2 of us away from real life, even if it was just for 2 days. But, now there are NO excuses, I have to get back on track!

Hope everybody is well?
xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

So glad you had a nice time Zowiey :D

I need to really focus too, so might make myself write down in here at the end of each day, exactly what I've had to eat. Though don't think it's going to be too hard to stick to, just had a spoon of Chris' cheesecake that he didn't like and it gave me the most horrendous belly ache. It's the same with anything fatty :(


----------



## 4magpies

Glad you had a nice time Zow!

I am still struggling to lose, being really good. It's starting to get me down.

I am stuck at 14st 7! *bangs head on desk*

Think I am gonna try the not eating much at all strategy....

Bring on the hunger.

xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

I've got my bridesmaid's dress fitting today - keep your fingers crossed for me that it fits!!


----------



## Bagpuss31

Hi all!! nice to see you are all doing well and still loosing the weight! Not been on for a while as my head fell appart but I'm back!

Just to update you all, I've now lost 4 stone on the Cambridge Diet and I am on my second month of Clomid, we have unexplained infertility so I'm not too sure if the Clomid will make any difference, they gave me 3 months worth then back to the specialist after that if no joy!!

I'm trying to stay positive as for the last couple of months I have been so so depressed, continually telling myself I'd never be able to have a baby!! xx


----------



## Lisa84

Awww hun sorry you are going through. I have been through this over the past couple of months after being referred for IVF but i'm out of the lull. You will get there hun and you will be a mummy.

Well done on the weightloss 4 stone is fab and i'm sure will help :) xxx


----------



## Reba

Well this week I stayed the same. :hissy:
Oh well on to next week!


----------



## Traskey

Blooming evil carbs. I did brilliantly until 4pm and then got mega hungry and pathetically gave in :grr:

Must try harder. 

Breakfast, left over LL shake
Lunch, LL shake
mid afternoon, slice of bread and chicken 
Dinner, fish

I am getting so pd off. The scales just keep going up :cry: I have about 20 LL shakes left and I can see me having to go back to stop the rot :(


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwwww hun :hugs: hope your body starts getting used to the food soon and the scales start going down again :flower:

I've been okish so far,

Glass of orange juice + cereal bar for brekkie
Pasta pot for lunch
Couple of rice cakes
White flesh nectarine

Going to have a salmon sandwich with a bowl of tomato and cucumber later :D

But not drunk much water :dohh:


----------



## Lisa84

Aw hun im sorry ur body isnt playin ball :(

Did the LLC say that this was normal? Keep at it hun im sure your body will get used to it xxx


----------



## Traskey

No, she didn't warn me. Just told me to keep the fruit and carbs low as i'd have an upset stomach. So that's my plan for the coming week. 

Emmy, doesn't look like you've eaten a lot today. I forgot the water too. Had meetings all day and couldn't keep running to the loo :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah I didn't think it was much either, so have had another pasta pot for supper, they're ones from Morrissons but seem to be low in salt, calories etc :thumbup:


----------



## 4magpies

Trask, bread is bad!! LOL.

Stick with me and we will see you though, do you like omlettes? Make omlettes with loads of veg in, very filling and nutritional and full of protein.

I lost 2lbs this week, which I am really happy with after STS last week!

Emmy; I would avoid fruit juice as its really calorie heavy for what it is. On slimming world it is banned!

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I only had one glass :rofl: Chris had disappeared to mum's to do his night shift and had taken with him my flavoured water :dohh:

Am feeling really ugh today, trying to resist the urge to go and binge on something bad. In short, I told my aunty last night about us having set a wedding date, and first she took the piss because we were leaving it 2 years, and then she asked why can't we go to argos and spend £20 on a wedding ring like normal people do (we're buying ours from a jeweller in Turkey next year while we're on holiday)? And then she said nothing else to me :cry:


----------



## 4magpies

Just to put in perspective, there is more calories in 100ml of orange juice than there is in 100ml of fat coke!!

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

As I say, it was only one glass, so it won't have done that much harm :shrug: 

xx


----------



## 4magpies

I'm not saying it has, just trying to help as I never realised it was so bad for you. :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: sorry, it's just been a rough night after my aunty being a bitch last night, so I'm feeling a bit sensitive :(

Kinda thought you were shouting at me :blush:


----------



## 4magpies

Noooo not at all. I am not like that. Like I said just offering advice and trying to help, sorry if it came across like that. I feel awful now....

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Nooooo don't feel bad hun, it was me being overly sensitive :hugs:

Honest, reading back over it now ... it's ok ... it was just me being silly :flower:


----------



## twinkle1975

:witch: :cry:

That is all.


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh hun, am sorry af is here :( :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Sorry twinkle.... :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Lisa84

:( Sorry twinkle xxx


----------



## Traskey

:grr: Can't stand that evil :witch: and some months her arrival is worse than others :( :hugs: TWINKS

Emmy, i'm sorry your aunt was being a B. You don't need people like that bringing you down. Get your rings where you like, stuff her. 

4M, I haven't had OJ in 6 months since I realised the calories in it. I miss it but I can have it again when i'm thin :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm not letting her get to me now, the way I see it, is that it's her loss not mine, and I'm feeling mighty proud of myself for resisting the urge to binge on rubbish :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

And so you should be! Emotional eating is never good, although we've all done it!


----------



## EmmyReece

Got a massive weight off my shoulders, have been talking to the nice aunty and said about wanting to ask my uncle to give me away, but that I was scared he'd say no. She thinks he'll be honoured to step in for Dad and that I have nothing to worry about ...

Just having a low fat yoghurt as I'm absolutely starving :dohh:

Really going to try and focus properly tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm afraid to say I have stuffed myself tonight
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>However it was with veggies!!! Sugar snap peas, baby sweetcorn & tenderstem brocolli, yum yum yum!! Heehee!!


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwww good for you hun :thumbup: I have to say I was worried when I saw the first line of that post :dohh:


----------



## Traskey

:wohoo: go you!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love free fruit and veg :D

Glad you are having a better day Twinks :dance:


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm at it again - just eaten a whole pack of butternut squash wedges for zero points!! Yummy yummy yum!! Just sprayed them with frylight & pepper - stuck them in the oven for 40 mins & they were delicious!


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: you're making fab choices hun

I've been super good today, had a yoghurt and banana for brekkie, a prawn sandwich for lunch, a pot of pomegranate seeds and just had a small can of baked beans with a large grilled mushroom :D


----------



## 4magpies

Morning girls, AF came so I can try and book my HSG. Wish me luck!!

Well done on the good choices. I had pasta and bolognaise for tea with spinach then went for a brisk walk with the dog AND did my 30 day shred work out!! Woohoo!

xx


----------



## Traskey

Does anyone else have random days when you are just starving. No matter what I eat today I am still hungry. I was super good yesterday and hardly ate a thing but today I could eat all the cupboards :grr:


----------



## Lisa84

Yup i have those days. It's not that the food isn't filling me it's just that it's not satisfying me if that make sense. It's like i don't know what i am craving so have to eat loads of different stuff until i'm satisfied lol xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Traskey said:


> Does anyone else have random days when you are just starving. No matter what I eat today I am still hungry. I was super good yesterday and hardly ate a thing but today I could eat all the cupboards :grr:

Yep all the time!

I could eat my own arm some days, then others I couldnt give a crap about food and dont feel like eating at all.

Keep it up Trask, be a good girl. Eat a banana!

xxx


----------



## Reba

4magpies said:


> Morning girls, AF came so I can try and book my HSG. Wish me luck!!
> 
> Well done on the good choices. I had pasta and bolognaise for tea with spinach then went for a brisk walk with the dog AND did my 30 day shred work out!! Woohoo!
> 
> xx

Good Luck! Let us know how the HSG goes! The dr. will book me in for one in Sept if nothing happens for us by end of August so I'm curious about it all :)


----------



## 4magpies

Reba said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls, AF came so I can try and book my HSG. Wish me luck!!
> 
> Well done on the good choices. I had pasta and bolognaise for tea with spinach then went for a brisk walk with the dog AND did my 30 day shred work out!! Woohoo!
> 
> xx
> 
> Good Luck! Let us know how the HSG goes! The dr. will book me in for one in Sept if nothing happens for us by end of August so I'm curious about it all :)Click to expand...

Will do chick.

xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Good luck 4M!
Emmy - that sounds yummy - well done! 
Traskey - yep some days I can be really good + others ALL I want to do is stuff my face!
I've been reasonably good today - I'm in London for a meeting tomorrow so there was the chance it would all go horribly wrong - I made my own lunch + ate it on the train, had a small ice cream + then a risotto for dinner. I did give in to Garlic bread but I'm hoping that the 3 hours walking I did was enough to burn that off. Now I just have to be good at breakfast!
Love to you all xx


----------



## 4magpies

Mornign twinkle. Well done on all the walking, I would be dead on my feet!!

HSG is a week today girls! Can't wait!

xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Good luck 4Magpies :) xxx


----------



## Traskey

Beccs, not long now :wohoo:

Well done Twinks for not going mad on the food. I'm sure all the walking will negate the garlic bread :haha:


----------



## cranberry987

also, garlic is good for you innit. so rly its a healthfood.


----------



## 4magpies

I accidently fell on the scales this morning, and I've lost 1lb, won't count it till monday though... hopefully it will be 2lbs by then! Whoop whoop!

Then it'll be 9lbs to go!

xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Well done hun. Not long now. Jillian will beat that 9lb out of you in no time lol xx


----------



## 4magpies

Hahaha, she's starting to become too easy on the levels I am doing, so may have to move up. I must be insane.

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Well done on the lb loss hun, it's all going in the right direction :D

I had weigh in with the nurse today and I lost 1kg which I'm unbelievably chuffed with as I was expecting to put weight on. Going to go and have a go on the wii in a bit and get some exercise in. AND I'm back down to half a stone lighter than I was this time last year when I started the whole weightloss thing :wohoo:


----------



## Lisa84

Aww fab news hun well done to you too :) Keep at it xxx


----------



## Reba

Well, this week I fell off the wagon. Just had too much school going on. I'm headed to the gym today though so I'll get in one day of exercise!! I'm really looking forward to next week and no class time. Going to have to boot it at the gym to make up for this week :) so in regards to weight loss... well I gained a lb back boo! However I am seeing changes in my body with regards to muscle :)


----------



## twinkle1975

OMG!!!! I bought the 30 Day Shred as I had an HMV voucher. Did it this morning for the first time & thought I was going to die!!! When she said there was no easy way of doing star jumps & even 400lb people could do them I will admit I swore at her!! 

In other news I was looking for something alcoholic to take to a BBQ tonight - I found WW wine which is 2 points a glass - 75 cals - but then I saw Lambrini Light - can't work out the points in it as it just says carbs, fat, protein 0% but it only has 40 cals per glass & it was half the price! Not for the wine buffs among you or anyone with any class but works for me!!


----------



## cranberry987

I feel like my tits are gonna get ripped off if I do a starjump. Maybe if you're 400lb and perfectly spherical it's fine, otherwise the wobbling just hurts!


----------



## 4magpies

twinkle1975 said:


> OMG!!!! I bought the 30 Day Shred as I had an HMV voucher. Did it this morning for the first time & thought I was going to die!!! When she said there was no easy way of doing star jumps & even 400lb people could do them I will admit I swore at her!!
> 
> In other news I was looking for something alcoholic to take to a BBQ tonight - I found WW wine which is 2 points a glass - 75 cals - but then I saw Lambrini Light - can't work out the points in it as it just says carbs, fat, protein 0% but it only has 40 cals per glass & it was half the price! Not for the wine buffs among you or anyone with any class but works for me!!

Haha, it's hard to start but keep it up and you will get used to it. Trust me!

xxxx


----------



## twinkle1975

cranberry987 said:


> I feel like my tits are gonna get ripped off if I do a starjump. Maybe if you're 400lb and perfectly spherical it's fine, otherwise the wobbling just hurts!

I think I need a better sports bra - they are bloody killing me!!



4magpies said:


> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> OMG!!!! I bought the 30 Day Shred as I had an HMV voucher. Did it this morning for the first time & thought I was going to die!!! When she said there was no easy way of doing star jumps & even 400lb people could do them I will admit I swore at her!!
> 
> In other news I was looking for something alcoholic to take to a BBQ tonight - I found WW wine which is 2 points a glass - 75 cals - but then I saw Lambrini Light - can't work out the points in it as it just says carbs, fat, protein 0% but it only has 40 cals per glass & it was half the price! Not for the wine buffs among you or anyone with any class but works for me!!
> 
> Haha, it's hard to start but keep it up and you will get used to it. Trust me!
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

You are my inspiration darling!!!


----------



## cranberry987

i found a combination of two sports bras and a super tight exercise top with internal support (then clothes on top as per) worked ok for running actually


----------



## twinkle1975

Think I might have to do that - I'm a E cup - nearly gave myself 2 black eyes today!


----------



## 4magpies

God bless my C/D's when it comes to exercise.

I have moved onto level 2 now twinkle, and I actually find it easier, or maybe I am just crazy?!

4lb loss this week, over the moon as I was only expecting 2!!

Cutting carbs really helps, protein protein protein!!

xxx


----------



## Traskey

Wow, 4lbs this week Becca, that's great.

Twinks, I admire you for even trying the 30 day shred. Looks scary to me.

Reba, i'm sure that pound will come back off. 

I seem to be gaining a pound every day or two. Bloody marvellous :grr:. Off to the gym tonight. To gain that you have to be eating 4000 calories a day. Yeah right!


----------



## twinkle1975

4magpies said:


> God bless my C/D's when it comes to exercise.
> 
> I have moved onto level 2 now twinkle, and I actually find it easier, or maybe I am just crazy?!
> 
> 4lb loss this week, over the moon as I was only expecting 2!!
> 
> Cutting carbs really helps, protein protein protein!!
> 
> xxx

Well done on 4lbs Becca that's fab!! How many days did you do level 1 for before you moved on to level 2? What protein have you been eating? - I find that bit really hard as I'm really not that arsed about meat - I'm all about the carbs!


----------



## twinkle1975

Traskey said:


> Wow, 4lbs this week Becca, that's great.
> 
> Twinks, I admire you for even trying the 30 day shred. Looks scary to me.
> 
> Reba, i'm sure that pound will come back off.
> 
> I seem to be gaining a pound every day or two. Bloody marvellous :grr:. Off to the gym tonight. To gain that you have to be eating 4000 calories a day. Yeah right!

Trask :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

twinkle1975 said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> God bless my C/D's when it comes to exercise.
> 
> I have moved onto level 2 now twinkle, and I actually find it easier, or maybe I am just crazy?!
> 
> 4lb loss this week, over the moon as I was only expecting 2!!
> 
> Cutting carbs really helps, protein protein protein!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Well done on 4lbs Becca that's fab!! How many days did you do level 1 for before you moved on to level 2? What protein have you been eating? - I find that bit really hard as I'm really not that arsed about meat - I'm all about the carbs!Click to expand...

Eggs and chicken. Other meat. 

I love omlettes and scrambled eggs so they help alot.

I did level one every other day for about 7 days... it felt like it wasn't doing much anymore so went onto level 2.

Aww trask try not to panic. Have fun at the gym.

I want to join one but cant really afford. :growlmad:

xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Ok - so for dinners this week we've got:
*Steak, a small tin of potatoes between us (1 point each), butternut squash & lots of veggies
*Chicken Curry with WW sauce - half the amount of rice we normally have, spaghetti sqaush & spinach
* Soup as I have to eat at work
*Lean bacon, scrambled eggs & mushrooms

Does that sound ok???


----------



## Traskey

Sounds good to me Twinks!

I am calorie counting as this weight issue is getting me down. Put what I have eaten into Myfitness pal and it's 802 calories today. No carbs or fruit/veg just protein and dairy.

Breakfast: LL shake
Snack : Light mini babybel
Lunch: LL shake
Snack: Light mini babybel
LL shake
Dinner: 2 slices of roast beef. One small roast potato.


----------



## EmmyReece

it sounds good Twinks :thumbup:

Trask so sorry the weight is getting you down hun :hugs: really hope it starts shifting soon :flower:

I'm having a day off from the diet tomorrow, it's the anniversary of dad dying, so we're going to take a picnic down to where we scattered his ashes, there's going to be quiche and salad for me so I won't be going completely ott, but I won't be counting every little thing I eat


----------



## Traskey

I think I said in your journal, but not here, well done on the half a stone loss. I think you can still count what you are eating as on the diet so don't worry about that. I understand though if you wanted to eat your way through the cupboards tomorrow.

:hug:

Hope you find it peaceful and have good thoughts of your dad.


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks hun :hugs: am finding it really tough not to munch my way through several bars of choccy :( 

My aunts have been there today, so we don't think they'll be coming tomorrow. I know it sounds selfish, but it's our place, where we had memories of being kids and learning to ride bikes, Bri falling in the river, Dad running in to pull him out with tobacco rizlas and money in his pocket :rofl: And I don't get why they wanted alone time there as they had no memories from there :shrug:

Just ordered my winter coat from Simply Be £63 :shock: but it's a gorgeous coat, exactly the style I like, I prefer them baggy so it won't matter about me losing weight :thumbup:

https://www.simplybe.co.uk/shop/pro...pdBoUid=4882&lpgUid=11148585#colour:185,size:


----------



## Traskey

I love the new coat Em!

I'd ignore the aunties. Seems like she's being "not very nice" anyway, so she's not worth your time right now.


----------



## EmmyReece

Just found out they didn't go to the Hafod today so they're expecting alone time tomorrow :grr:

Deep breaths, must, not, let, them, get, to, me :growlmad:


----------



## 4magpies

twinkle1975 said:


> Ok - so for dinners this week we've got:
> *Steak, a small tin of potatoes between us (1 point each), butternut squash & lots of veggies
> *Chicken Curry with WW sauce - half the amount of rice we normally have, spaghetti sqaush & spinach
> * Soup as I have to eat at work
> *Lean bacon, scrambled eggs & mushrooms
> 
> Does that sound ok???

That sounds really good.

Last night I had; steak, loads of red onion and mushrooms for tea. Was yummy!

xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Lovely coat Em xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Awful, awful day ... I'm sorry to say but the diet is well out on the window today, I just want to eat junk food all night :cry:


Spoiler
I've had to come home, I couldn't face being there. Dad's sisters were there with an attitude on them, so I was sat on my own for about 2 hours, and then when I got ready to leave I gave them the save the date magnets and one of them was like "you're a bit keen aren't you?!?!? it's ages away!!! what's the rush?!?!?!"

I feel guilty because I couldn't bring myself to stay any longer :cry: I miss him soooooo much :sad2:


----------



## twinkle1975

Emmy - I love the coat - I think Joe Brown stuff is really nice! I'm sorry the aunties were horrid, ignore them we're all here for you xxx

Becca - dinner sounds yummy!


----------



## twinkle1975

Just wanted to say hello to all our lurkers too xxx


----------



## cranberry987

I love simply B! Used to order a massive stash of stuff and send 75% back as it was on credit. Was like my birthday when it all arrived!


----------



## Reba

twinkle1975 said:


> Just wanted to say hello to all our lurkers too xxx

hahaha guessing that's directed at me too! Lurking about reading and not commenting except once in a while :)

/wave


----------



## twinkle1975

Lurking is fine - I do it a LOT myself - just wanted to make sure you all know we're thinking about you even when you're not posting xxx


----------



## Traskey

Emmy, horrible aunties. Ignore them!

Hello to lurkers too.

Today's food
Breakfast LL shake
Coffee
Lunch LL Shake
Coffee
1 mini light babybel
Dinner, lean mince beef and tomato bolognaise sauce. Light mature cheese.

Calories, 703


----------



## EmmyReece

Somehow nothing really "bad" tempted me while I was in morrissons ... I got some chicken chargrills and garlic mushrooms, some muller lights, flavoured water and cherries. I can't even do a proper junk food night properly :rofl:


----------



## twinkle1975

Well done Emmy - it's funny isn't it - before I started all this if I was feeling crappy I could happily trough my way through a whole shopping basket of junk food in one sitting - today I've had a milky way & I feel really guilty!! :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah it's really weird ... I would have normally filled the basket with choccy and crisps, but they just didn't tempt me 

I did have a small McDonald's milkshake as I was boiling and wanted something ice cold :rofl:


----------



## twinkle1975

Mmmm - I love McDonald's milkshakes - even knowing how much lard is in them I can't resisit!!


----------



## EmmyReece

I know ... I get in moods where I'm exactly the same and nothing else will satisfy me :dohh:

Chris has just pre ordered me Just Dance 3 for the kinect :happydance: Got to wait until october though for it to be released :haha:


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh - in other news - I got measured today - 1st time in ages - I've definitely lost at least half a stone if not more since I got measured - and all I've lost is half an inch off my boobs (the one bit I don't want to lose!) Grrr! Plus to add insult to injury Matthew seems to have lost an inch all over!!


----------



## EmmyReece

:grr: hope the inches start moving for you soon ... I'm going to start measuring myself soon, though won't be letting Chris as he's far too competitive :rofl:


----------



## twinkle1975

Just done the 30 day shred with Gillian Michaels muted!! It went way quicker!!


----------



## EmmyReece

think I might try that at some point ... going to buy it for when Chris next has a few days off work so I can get into it properly at home :thumbup:

been really bad today, ate loads of bread (far too much), so I'm scrapping that off and re starting tomorrow ... going to start with a decent breakfast so I don't feel the need to snack, and going to make myself go on the wii for at least half an hour :D


----------



## Traskey

Well done for not going mad on the junk Em!

Twinks, I know what you mean about feeling guilty about eating something you shouldn't!


----------



## Lisa84

I only maintained this week and i'm really gutted!! I feel like i have lost weight it just didn't show on the scales. o well i'm crack on with the diet tomorrow and not let the scales beat me :( xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: it's better than putting anything on hun, and I bet if you work at it this week you'll have a decent loss next time you have weigh in


----------



## Lisa84

I'm hoping Em it's just so soul destroying when you have been good and don't see the results. I can feel the results but just can't see them lol :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: it could just be fat turning to muscle hun? that's what my nurse tells me when I've been good but haven't lost anything


----------



## EmmyReece

Found out why I've been craving junk food :(

Looks like :witch: is about to pay me a visit, even with us wtt it doesn't make it any easier :sad2:


----------



## Lisa84

:hugs: I HATE the :witch:

xxx


----------



## cranberry987

lisa, if you know youve been good then its either water, muscle or itll come off another week. Do you do measurements too? Theyre a pain in the ass but maybe good for those weeks when you dont lose weight.


----------



## twinkle1975

Lisa - grr to weeks like that - Cran is right measurments sometimes show up a loss even when the scales don't 

Emmy - hope today's been better for you - I'll keep you up to date with my progress - seems to be working for becca though!

Trask - how's it going petal?

Cranberry - How are you and baby Cranberry??? I need an update!

I'm going to have to do the shred late tonight as I'm out this afternoon - good job I live on the ground floor!!


----------



## EmmyReece

I think my mood was just a mixture of everything getting on top of me and :witch: on her way to pay me a visit.

Feeling ok now after the original shock ... being really good with food too, had a yoghurt for brekkie, cherries, ham and tomato sandwich for lunch, really want a prawn sandwich with fruit cocktail later as the only other option is steak and onions which I really don't fancy :rofl:

Twinks, loving the new ticker :happydance:


----------



## cranberry987

Hi doing good thanks. will spoiler it in case anyone reading doesnt want baby news. I know how crappy it is when youre ttc.


Spoiler
all good here, well, mostly. 19w now and weight is down 11lbs since getting the bfp - been pretty stable since 12w or so just up a lb down a lb every so often. all normal tho, ive got enough padding to afford to lose it. having to eat super healthy because of the insulin resistance from pcos. It was fine in the important stage so no real concerns about birth defects from high sugar but its been starting to creep up this week and im starting insulin tmw :( the placenta just makes any IR worse so not much I can do about it. no biggie really, just another thing to worry about.

had my scan last monday and they couldnt see much as they said it was too early, have another booked for this tuesday and decided to go for a private sexing scan on saturday as the nhs one was so clinical and cold, i want a nice fluffy scan where they treat me nicely and tell me if its a boy or girl bump!

Starting to feel kicks and blups now, all quite weird!

Add me on facebook if you want https://www.facebook.com/hshingler


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I love seeing baby news, wanted to say good luck with the insulin ... can't believe you're almost halfway :happydance: 

hope the scans go well hun can't wait to hear if you're :pink: or :blue:


----------



## Reba

Yay congrats Cranberry! :)


----------



## Traskey

I think your journal is 50:50 right Cran? I can't remember what I voted for but a nice warm fuzzy scan sounds good to me. 

Lisa, sorry the scales didn't move this week. Meanies!!!!!

Em, sorry about the :witch: She really is and you've had a tough week :hugs:

Was not so good on the diet today, 1012 calories :blush: I'll be better tomorrow!


----------



## cranberry987

Love, 1012 cals is still good! You're so unused to eating anything other than space food is all :p how's the weight going? 

Yeah you buggers voted 50/50 on my poll. Fat lot of use that is! :haha:


----------



## Lisa84

I dont at the mo but think ill definately start doin just for the extra motivation xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Crap - haven't had chance to Shred today & am just too tired to do it now - I can feel Gillian giving me evils from the tv cabinet!! 

Emmy - well done on todays food!! Thanks for liking my tickers - I've felt something was missing since I got rid of my last lot!

Cranberry - grr about the IR but glad everything else seems to be going ok - look forward to hearing how your fluffy scan goes!!

Trask - that's still good going - don't be too hard on yourself! 

Hey Lisa & Reba, hope you ladies are ok today!


----------



## Reba

Hey Twinkle :)

Went for a blood test today to check up on progesterone. That will confirm an OV. Finally!!
So far this week I've been to the gym once. I'll be going tomorrow... it's hard to get back at it once I took the week off to focus on school! I've stayed the same weight wise but my arms are definitely changing so it's all positive. I'm seeing muscles! :happydance:

Other than that having a good day :) Thanks for asking!


----------



## cranberry987

oh its so hard to get back once youve had a rest isnt it. gotta struggle through and it gets easier. Thats why I think the 30day shred is every day, if it was every other day youd give up.


----------



## twinkle1975

Yep definitley - got back on though & did it yesterday & today - still lost nothing though - am trying to stay focussed!!


----------



## cranberry987

There's news in my journal if you wanna have a look ^^


----------



## EmmyReece

congrats cran :happydance:

Just cooked up a batch of chilli made with turkey mince, chucked in loads of onion, mushrooms, tomato and kidney beans yum :D Have frozen two pots of it for as and when I fancy some more. Going to try stuffed peppers tomorrow and see how that goes :thumbup:

Feeling a bit bleurgh so have been lurking the past couple of days, I think with the anniversary of dad's death, plus af making an appearance, it's just been pretty hard to take. :nope: I haven't been too bad with food, just haven't been making the best of choices, so this week is about turning it all around.

Going to try and sort my head out over the next few days and hopefully there isn't too much damage when I have weigh in on the 5th :)

Hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

Feeling more like myself at last :happydance:

Think it's helped that I'm having a good day food wise ...

Brekkie - 2 slices of toast and marmite, low fat yoghurt
Snack - thin slice of fruit loaf
Lunch - stuffed pepper with turkey mince, onion and mushroom
Snack - planning on having cherries
Dinner - roast chicken, tomato, cucumber and a spoon of stuffing

I have decided that I officially love stuffed peppers :happydance: I got a red one yesterday as I wanted to give it a try and yummmmmmm :D I heated up some of that flora frying stuff, chucked in some onion and mushroom, then added the turkey mince and once that was browned off I stuffed the pepper with it. It was delicious, think I'll be eating that a lot more often :thumbup:


----------



## twinkle1975

Sounds yummy!!


----------



## Traskey

I have eaten so much food this weekend. The scales are going to kick my butt on Monday morning. I've been too scared to look but it's not going to be pretty!!!!

:hug: for all!


----------



## twinkle1975

cranberry987 said:


> There's news in my journal if you wanna have a look ^^

Wow it's really looking like a boy trend in here!!


----------



## twinkle1975

I've gone a bit mad on yogurts this week - there's 22 in our fridge atm!!


----------



## EmmyReece

Hope the scales are kind to you Trask hun :hugs:

Twinks, wish we had enough room in our fridge for 22 yoghurts ... absolutely love the stuff ... though I tend to flit from one brand to another :rofl: Which ones have you got hun?

My obsession this week is stuffed red peppers ... omggggg they are absolutely divine, I can't get enough of them :rofl: Though I have to admit, I am running out of ideas as to what I can put in them :dohh:

I've also treated myself to a couple of bits of pma boosters :haha:


Spoiler
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/sailorbikinitop.png

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/glitterytop.png


----------



## Reba

twinkle1975 said:


> I've gone a bit mad on yogurts this week - there's 22 in our fridge atm!!

I found some lactose free yogurt!! Yoplait's Yoptimal Lactose Free! NOM NOM NOM


----------



## EmmyReece

Just sending Chris out to Morrissons to get me some more peppers and mince :happydance:

Also, decided to send my coat back, I got it in a size 30 which fit me (but was a bit tight), but I have to say I wasn't overly keen on the feel of the fabric :dohh: So I'm going to get this one from Curvissa instead :happydance:

https://www.curvissa.co.uk/All-Weat...r|0||P_Size|0&Ntk=PRIMARY&searchType=ItemCode

Feeling fantastic at the moment, I have no idea why, but I just feel fab :cloud9:


----------



## twinkle1975

EmmyReece said:


> Just sending Chris out to Morrissons to get me some more peppers and mince :happydance:
> 
> Also, decided to send my coat back, I got it in a size 30 which fit me (but was a bit tight), but I have to say I wasn't overly keen on the feel of the fabric :dohh: So I'm going to get this one from Curvissa instead :happydance:
> 
> https://www.curvissa.co.uk/All-Weat...r|0||P_Size|0&Ntk=PRIMARY&searchType=ItemCode
> 
> Feeling fantastic at the moment, I have no idea why, but I just feel fab :cloud9:

Oooo that's lovely!! Just had a look at the site - they have some nice things - although chain link pants are a bit beyond me!! :haha:

Glad you're feeling good - long may it last! :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah, I have some t shirts and a hoody saved ready to order as and when I can, they seem quite expensive, so really hope it mirrors the quality of the clothes :thumbup:


----------



## twinkle1975

Reba said:


> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> I've gone a bit mad on yogurts this week - there's 22 in our fridge atm!!
> 
> I found some lactose free yogurt!! Yoplait's Yoptimal Lactose Free! NOM NOM NOMClick to expand...

Ooo - lactose intolerance must be hard!


----------



## Traskey

:wohoo: for the pma on here.

I officially hate my LL diet. All I have to do is look and food now and I gain weight. Bloody thing :grr:


----------



## 4magpies

Trask how are you managing? How much have you put on or have you started losing again??

It's deffo put me off doing the cambridge/LL diet.

xxx


----------



## Traskey

I'm failing badly Becca. I've gained 8lbs :cry: You'd think i'd been on an eating rampage but I honestly haven't. I'm getting rather upset about it. I've cut out the carbs most days and only a few on others. If I eat for more than one meal a day I gain. I'm kinda at my wits end. I need to eat for the IVF but if I do I gain like a truck!


----------



## twinkle1975

Trask - that sucks!! Has your LL woman given you any advice??


----------



## Traskey

Not really. She said to take it easy on the fruit at the beginning as it can give you a bad stomach. I've been calorie counting and it's usually 700-800. A couple of times it's been 1000 but not enough to show that much gain. I'm getting weighed again at the clinic next week. That will be a joy! Maybe if I eat nothing between now and then it'll go back down :grr:


----------



## twinkle1975

That's crazy!! 

I feel your pain though - I've been really good this week & done the crazy 30 day shred dvd & lost nothing!


----------



## Traskey

Oh no, Twinks!

:hug:

That sucks :cry: Makes it so hard when you are so careful and the scales don't budge!


----------



## twinkle1975

(Sorry if I'm repeating myself but) I've got such fat girl mentality - when we've finished at the hospital next Wed Matthew and I are going out into Manchester & having the biggest meal we can find!!


----------



## Traskey

^^^^^^

Me too :haha: I have that mentality. You should have seen me just before I started LL. I had all my favourite meals in one week and i'm sure not one of them was a salad :) Family celebrations were always about food. It's no wonder weight is a constant struggle.


----------



## twinkle1975

Ok so does anyone know what the FS will do when I arrive not weighing what he wanted me to? Will they tell me to go away and never darken their doors again or do I get a second chance? This is only my second appt and there was no chance of any treatment this time anyway - just losing more weight.


----------



## cranberry987

as long as you wont be past their age limit or something theyll most likely just send you away to lose more weight.

Ooh, I just saw youre going to greenbelt, thats the one in cheltenham? we grew up there but never went. have a nice time :)


----------



## 4magpies

Twink I STS when I started exercising, perservere and it will come off. Trust me.

Trask I bet that is so frustrating, its my OV week this week so I know I am gonna struggle to lose or STS, so I've got it in my head that I need to starve myself. :(

Must be lovely for these people who dont have to worry about their weight!

xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks girls - I think at 36 I'm still within the age limits - hopefully!!

I am going to Greenbelt - this will be my 6th (I think) time. It's fab!!

Becca - don't starve yourself - it's not good for you!!


----------



## cranberry987

we're going to beautiful days in exeter and rly looking forward to it, cba with these big festivals, they wear me out at the best of times. only 2 weeks to go, should start getting the van ready!


----------



## twinkle1975

You have a camper van???


----------



## 4magpies

twinkle1975 said:


> Thanks girls - I think at 36 I'm still within the age limits - hopefully!!
> 
> I am going to Greenbelt - this will be my 6th (I think) time. It's fab!!
> 
> Becca - don't starve yourself - it's not good for you!!

I know it's not.

My issue is with how I am thinking. Keep making myself eat but I am feeling guilty. Silly!

xx


----------



## cranberry987

yeah have a 1980s vw which was refurbed before we bought it. its great and not too big. i love that we can sit with the side door wide open and be kinda outside and inside at the same time. my parents have a massive fancy one and it has a normal door so youre either in or out.

i also LOVE that we have a portaloo! its not v glam using it with rich in there too, but i wouldnt do a poo and its only for nighttime, really cannot be arsed walking to the toilets 5 times a night on a campsite!


----------



## twinkle1975

4magpies said:


> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls - I think at 36 I'm still within the age limits - hopefully!!
> 
> I am going to Greenbelt - this will be my 6th (I think) time. It's fab!!
> 
> Becca - don't starve yourself - it's not good for you!!
> 
> I know it's not.
> 
> My issue is with how I am thinking. Keep making myself eat but I am feeling guilty. Silly!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

every time you feel guilty think - Twinkle says it's fine!!


----------



## twinkle1975

cranberry987 said:


> yeah have a 1980s vw which was refurbed before we bought it. its great and not too big. i love that we can sit with the side door wide open and be kinda outside and inside at the same time. my parents have a massive fancy one and it has a normal door so youre either in or out.
> 
> i also LOVE that we have a portaloo! its not v glam using it with rich in there too, but i wouldnt do a poo and its only for nighttime, really cannot be arsed walking to the toilets 5 times a night on a campsite!

I'm SO jealous - I'd love a camper van, yours sounds fab!!!


----------



## Traskey

Tinks, don't worry, they'll just ask you to come back and continue to lose weight (that's what they did for me). Even asked me how long I wanted to lose the weight.

Becca, I hear you! Must be nice to not have to worry about weight. 

Cran, I want a campa van :D Complete with porta loo of course ;)


----------



## twinkle1975

Traskey said:


> Tinks, don't worry, they'll just ask you to come back and continue to lose weight (that's what they did for me). Even asked me how long I wanted to lose the weight.
> 
> Becca, I hear you! Must be nice to not have to worry about weight.
> 
> Cran, I want a campa van :D Complete with porta loo of course ;)

Thanks honey - that's what I needed to hear - I can start sleeping again now!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh dear!

I'm doing a holiday club at the moment with 4-11 year olds. We've got 20 teenagers helping us so I was asked to do a session for them this afternoon.We treated them to a chippy lunch & then I had to deliver an hour of youth worky type stuff - I was absolutely terrified, I'm a children's worker, not a youth worker!! I'd intended to resisit the chippy but I was so worried I gave in to a portion of chips! I did pass on the jumbo sausage though!


----------



## cranberry987

I just had a coconut muller lite! Theyre limited edition and AMAZING!! gonna fill the fridge. asda have em for 30p each atm


----------



## twinkle1975

cranberry987 said:


> I just had a coconut muller lite! Theyre limited edition and AMAZING!! gonna fill the fridge. asda have em for 30p each atm

Ooo they do sound good!!


----------



## Lisa84

They have changed the recipe for Muller lights to make them more creamier and some of the flavours are no longer free on SW. Gutted!!! Not sure if the coconut one has changed tho xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Lisa84 said:


> They have changed the recipe for Muller lights to make them more creamier and some of the flavours are no longer free on SW. Gutted!!! Not sure if the coconut one has changed tho xxx

Grrr that sucks!! I know they're 2 or 3 points on WW - I could have a milky way for that!!


----------



## cranberry987

oh thats lame. the coconut is new so i dunno. its probably not worth it if its the same as a chocolate bar tho :(


----------



## EmmyReece

I do find a muller light fills me up for longer than a bar of choccy though :thumbup: going to have a look out for the coconut one today when I nip shopping in a bit.

Not going to weigh in today, we've got some pretty bad stuff going on in the family at the moment and I need to be there for mum. I can't go into it on here, but don't worry about me as it doesn't directly affect me :hugs:

On a plus note, just got out the shower and I have lost weight, and the way I can tell is that there isn't a gaping hole when I wrap the towel around myself, it goes all the way around :haha:

Hope everyone is ok :flower:


----------



## Reba

:dohh: forgot to weigh in this am. Will do tomorrow. 

Nice on the lack of gaping hole Emmy :D good work!


----------



## twinkle1975

I forgot to go to WW this week I just been a really long week! I'm a bridesmaid tomorrow so will check in with you all on Sunday. Way to go Emmy! Xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: have fun tomorrow hun


----------



## twinkle1975

Had a fab day yesterday - wedding was lovely. We were staying over so I could drink, so I got quite drunk & danced til I dropped!! So I might go to the FS on Wednesday & be told I'm a heifer but I felt quite good yesterday!
 



Attached Files:







amy & simon bb2.jpg
File size: 69.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## EmmyReece

You never know hun, all the dancing could have helped things along :winkwink:

Love the photo, you look fab :D


----------



## twinkle1975

EmmyReece said:


> You never know hun, all the dancing could have helped things along :winkwink:
> 
> Love the photo, you look fab :D

Go & check out GS for the truth! :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I saw ... you didn't look fab hun, just like you were having a fun time :dance:


----------



## twinkle1975

Emmy - did I tell you about The Big Day wedding dress shop??


----------



## EmmyReece

:nope: what's that hun?


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh my!! I thought I had!! Here's the link https://www.thebigdayuk.com/ 
It's 3 and a half hours drive from you but well worth the trip. It's run buy 2 women who struggled to find nice dresses for their weddings and they do loads of dresses in larger sizes. Lucy & Paula are reallly nice and make you feel fabulous! I got my wedding dress and the bridesmaids dress for last weekend there. It's worth going just to get to try on lots of swishy dresses that actually fit!!!

Sorry everyone else - wedding advice over with now!


----------



## cranberry987

There used to be one in Weston super mare too called big beautiful brides. Not sure if it's still there but it was Good when I went! I ended up in monsoon tho


----------



## EmmyReece

Oooohhhhh :wohoo: thank you sooooooooooo much hun ... I'll book in with them next year when we get back from Turkey and can drive over from Chris' parents' house :happydance:


----------



## Traskey

Twinks, you look fabulous in your dress! You are not a heifer!!!!!
Hope you had an amazing time.

Emmy, sorry about the family crapola, but :wohoo: about the towel. 

:hugs: for all. Boo on Muller changing the recipes :(


----------



## twinkle1975

cranberry987 said:


> There used to be one in Weston super mare too called big beautiful brides. Not sure if it's still there but it was Good when I went! I ended up in monsoon tho

When I was at The Big Day last week they said BBB didn't really exist as a shop anymore - plus it was a long way away for me!! I'm too fat for monsoon!


----------



## EmmyReece

omg I've just reread my post "you didn't look fab" really hope you know I meant you didn't look fat hun and that you *DID *look fab twinkle :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

EmmyReece said:


> omg I've just reread my post "you didn't look fab" really hope you know I meant you didn't look fat hun and that you *DID *look fab twinkle :hugs:

Heehee - I knew what you meant, don't worry!!! :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: glad you knew what I meant hun :flower:


----------



## Traskey

Ate what I liked today :dance: Back on the diet tomorrow though. I've got my new South Beach Diet book to have a read of. Got to keep shifting those pounds!


----------



## EmmyReece

:thumbup: good luck hun, hope they start shifting for you soon

I've been super good today ...

Had a cereal bar and glass of orange juice for brekkie (woke up super late and had to run out of the door)

Smoothie, small piece of focaccia sun ripened tomato bread (from my graze box), ham, tomato and cucumber sarnie for lunch

Yoghurt for snack

Roast pepper stuffed with chilli con carne for evening food and might have a pot of fruit and jelly for supper :D

Not drank much today though, so am going to work on that tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa84

I've been peeing for england today coz i've drank loads!!

I saw the pic you put in you journal Em but is that one of the boxes out of a bigger box or is it £3.49 for just that box? xx


----------



## EmmyReece

That's out of a bigger box hun, I get 4 of those smaller boxes for £3.49 :D


----------



## Lisa84

oh good coz when i saw the pic in your journal i was thinking that was a bit steep lol xx


----------



## EmmyReece

lol nah, it's 4 boxes that size and you get a variety of snacks in it :thumbup:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey lovely ladies - just a flying visit to ask for some prayers/positive vibes for 1.30 this afternoon. If I wasn't already stressed enough the hospital is right in the centre of Manchester where there have been riots over night - I'm just hoping we can get there and back safely.

Love and baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Good luck hun, thinking of you :flower:

Let us know when you're back so we know you're safe :hugs:


----------



## Lisa84

Good luck hunny and stay safe.... O and no looting :) xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Managed to get there & back without being tempted to go in through the front window of Evans! 
Ok so he was impressed with my weight loss & didn't shout at me for not taking the Orlistat. He's making an appointment for M to have another SA and I've got to have an HSG - not looking forward to that but at least they didn't send me away with a flea in my ear!
We're off for food & cocktails now - am cross with the rioters as our plan was to go to Hard Rock Cafe but we can't go into the city! Grrr!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: sounds quite positive hun :D

glad he was impressed with the weight loss, when are you next booked in for an appointment?

have a nice time having cocktails and food :flower:


----------



## Lisa84

oooo cocktails and food :) mmmmm Wish i was having that but will just have to stick to chinese and beer instead :)

Glad all went well hun xxx


----------



## Traskey

Yay for the next step forward Twinks. That's great news. Sorry that you didn't get to enjoy the Hard Rock Cafe though, thanks to inconsiderate twats looting :grr:


----------



## Reba

glad everything went well Twinkle :)
I think the next step for me is hsg.


----------



## cranberry987

i think its good that you can get the hsg done while you continue to lose weight, theyd most likely do it at some point anyway and better to be sooner than later. ive heard its not so bad anyway

x


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks folks! Yes I was pleased he was prepared to do it now - I didn't want to be focussed on losing weight for ages only to find I'd got blocked tubes. The ladies on the 35+ thread have reassured me that it's survivable! I've got to wait til the first day of my next period and then ring up to book an appointment as you can't ttc during the cycle you have the HSG. I went & bought some condoms yesteday in preparation - it felt very odd!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Lisa84 said:


> oooo cocktails and food :) mmmmm Wish i was having that but will just have to stick to chinese and beer instead :)
> 
> Glad all went well hun xxx

Mmm chinese & beer sounds good!


----------



## twinkle1975

Reba said:


> glad everything went well Twinkle :)
> I think the next step for me is hsg.

Hopefully I'll be able to reassure you about it when I've had mine done!


----------



## Reba

twinkle1975 said:


> Thanks folks! Yes I was pleased he was prepared to do it now - I didn't want to be focussed on losing weight for ages only to find I'd got blocked tubes. The ladies on the 35+ thread have reassured me that it's survivable! I've got to wait til the first day of my next period and then ring up to book an appointment as you can't ttc during the cycle you have the HSG. I went & bought some condoms yesteday in preparation - it felt very odd!!

You can't TTC that cycle? OMG that'll kill me... considering I have no "cycle" to speak of!! I'm going to have to ask the Dr about this >.<


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: hope everyone is ok ...

I've done really well with food today, though I feel like pigging out on choccy. My cousin is coming over next week and I'm putting together a bag of stuff for her baby girl Lexi, just a few outfits that I let someone talk me into buying against my better judgement :nope: At the moment I have to say it feels like it'll never be me :cry:


----------



## Traskey

twinkle1975 said:


> I've got to wait til the first day of my next period and then ring up to book an appointment as you can't ttc during the cycle you have the HSG. I went & bought some condoms yesteday in preparation - it felt very odd!!

You can still TTC when you have your HSG. Unless you mean you can't have sex before you have it. Have your period, wait a couple of days, have HSG. After though is fine :D There is evidence to suggest you can be more fertile!


----------



## Traskey

twinkle1975 said:


> Reba said:
> 
> 
> glad everything went well Twinkle :)
> I think the next step for me is hsg.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to reassure you about it when I've had mine done!Click to expand...

HSG is fine. A little uncomfortable for a few seconds. Just take a painkiller a little while before you have it done.


----------



## Traskey

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: hope everyone is ok ...
> 
> I've done really well with food today, though I feel like pigging out on choccy. My cousin is coming over next week and I'm putting together a bag of stuff for her baby girl Lexi, just a few outfits that I let someone talk me into buying against my better judgement :nope: At the moment I have to say it feels like it'll never be me :cry:

Emmy, it will be you. Don't give up hope. You are doing so well on your diet and that is all helping you to your bfp!


----------



## EmmyReece

I think I'm finding it hard that since we've been ttc she's had 2 pregnancies and 2 beautiful baby girls. I wouldn't wish them away, wouldn't change them for the world, and I don't feel that way about any ladies on here who get their :bfp: but sometimes I wish it was me too if that makes sense?

I'm trying to see it in a positive light - that I'm getting rid of stuff that I brought against my better judgement - and stuff I wouldn't really want to put my little girl in (if I ever have one). And Lexi will look adorable in it :cloud9: Will take some piccies of her and Tammy to show off :flower:

I've been :rofl: tonight ... I came across this song while cleaning, it's on my playlist for driving to Stoke next week :haha: I think the title is hilarious and what she sings about :haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9CjviJ5jsc&ob=av2e


----------



## Reba

EmmyReece said:


> I've been :rofl: tonight ... I came across this song while cleaning, it's on my playlist for driving to Stoke next week :haha: I think the title is hilarious and what she sings about :haha:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9CjviJ5jsc&ob=av2e

Now, if only we were all that flexible. Think of the possibilities :winkwink:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I know

Chris has just looked over the playlist I put together for when I drive to Stoke on thursday and he laughed at my taste in music :haha:

I'm the first to admit that it's a little odd :blush:


----------



## Traskey

Hey, odd is good. Who wants to be predictable?

Besides, Chris loves you, oddness and all :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

There's slightly odd and then there's just downright weird :haha:

:grr: such an idiot, was trying to have a bread free day, and caved and had a slice of WHITE bread with blackberry jelly :dohh:

Feeling really bloated so I have to say weigh in tomorrow I am severely dreading :wacko:


----------



## Traskey

Aww honey.

I went on a bread fest yesterday too. It's like your body is trying to sabotage your efforts. I ate one piece, enjoyed it so much, had another one. With strawberry jam on :haha:


Dieting sucks! We will be good today and your weigh in will be fine. One slip up does not a week make :D


----------



## EmmyReece

I think I might just stop buying bread full stop, then at least the temptation won't be there.


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9: I have to say I love Chris sooooooooo much :cloud9:

I've been looking up tickets for West End shows for while we're in London in December, and looks like, the first night there we're going to be going to watch Les Mis at the Queen's Theatre :wohoo: He's promised me that we can book the tickets on his next pay day, which is 2 weeks tomorrow :happydance: Now I'm just having a nightmare trying to decide which seats to go for :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

Hi everyone :hi:

Just got back from weigh in and just as I thought, I've put weight on :dohh:

Had a very positive appointment though. I'm being switched over to a new nurse and I explained why I'm trying to lose the weight and she was absolutely lovely. She says she wants me, when I reach for something bad to eat, she wants me to picture holding my baby as we're not going to give up however tough it gets and the end result is me being a mummy one way or another :cloud9:

I've come away feeling so motivated, we went to Morrissons and I was SO good, I didn't put a single bar of choccy in the trolley, or any crisps, just fruit and some pork and some innocent juice cartons :thumbup:


----------



## twinkle1975

Traskey said:


> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> I've got to wait til the first day of my next period and then ring up to book an appointment as you can't ttc during the cycle you have the HSG. I went & bought some condoms yesteday in preparation - it felt very odd!!
> 
> You can still TTC when you have your HSG. Unless you mean you can't have sex before you have it. Have your period, wait a couple of days, have HSG. After though is fine :D There is evidence to suggest you can be more fertile!Click to expand...

Ah - the information they gave me at the hospital says you musn't have unprotected sex at all that cycle. It says " It is unsafe to try for a pregnancy in the menstrual cycle in which this test is performed; please do not have any unprotected sexual intercourse in that cycle"

Reba - it does also say " For women with very irregular periods the test can be performed at any time after a negative pregnancy test." You have to do a test the day before the HSG.

Emmy - don't give up - we'll get there! I've thoroughly enjoyed my 4 days off - really nice bread, mash, chocolate, cheese ice cream etc etc but I'm trying to keep to it this week!

Love and baby dust to the rest of you (just love to our baby lurkers!!)


----------



## Reba

twinkle1975 said:


> Traskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkle1975 said:
> 
> 
> I've got to wait til the first day of my next period and then ring up to book an appointment as you can't ttc during the cycle you have the HSG. I went & bought some condoms yesteday in preparation - it felt very odd!!
> 
> You can still TTC when you have your HSG. Unless you mean you can't have sex before you have it. Have your period, wait a couple of days, have HSG. After though is fine :D There is evidence to suggest you can be more fertile!Click to expand...
> 
> Ah - the information they gave me at the hospital says you musn't have unprotected sex at all that cycle. It says " It is unsafe to try for a pregnancy in the menstrual cycle in which this test is performed; please do not have any unprotected sexual intercourse in that cycle"
> 
> Reba - it does also say " For women with very irregular periods the test can be performed at any time after a negative pregnancy test." You have to do a test the day before the HSG.
> 
> Emmy - don't give up - we'll get there! I've thoroughly enjoyed my 4 days off - really nice bread, mash, chocolate, cheese ice cream etc etc but I'm trying to keep to it this week!
> 
> Love and baby dust to the rest of you (just love to our baby lurkers!!)Click to expand...

OH GOOD!! lol Thanks for letting me know :haha: I was like erg... this is going to be a LONG wait :haha:


----------



## Reba

Emmy you go girl! You can do it! You were just telling us the other day about the lack of gaping with the towel or whatever after your shower!! Keep the shrinking happening!


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Did you have a nice time Twinks hun? That food sounds so yummy lol

How's things with you Reba?

Feeling on top of the world tonight. We've been discussing what we're going to do with our bedrooms when we have a lo. Chris wants to keeps his darts room and set the bigger one up as a nursery, but I'm not so sure as that's our guest room :dohh:


----------



## cranberry987

Do you have guests that often? Could make a darts/guest room?


----------



## EmmyReece

Oooohhhh I like that idea, thank you hun :hugs: could put a sofa bed in there, plus we have a blow up bed so that people can sleep downstairs too :happydance:


----------



## Traskey

Emmy, glad that you had a positive appointment with the new nurse. Keep up the PMA, you can do it.

Twinks, I wasn't told that about my HSG and Ebs got pg on her hsg cycle. I guess your hospital must do it differently.

Reba, how's the diet going.

I have been carb free today, 766 calories and I want a choco bar badly :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

Ohhhhh you're doing so well Trask :thumbup: I've not been carb free, but no bread apart from a bite of a tortilla wrap with nothing on, and then I binned it when I realised what I was doing :rofl:

I fancy some choccy too, have done so much housework tonight, sorted the bathroom, 2 bedrooms, washed the dishes, 3 loads of washing, swept the front room and now I'm wondering if I've done enough :haha:


----------



## Lisa84

Eurgh i have been soooo bad this past week. Nothing that has passed my lips has been healthy :( Did a big shop today tho so i fully intend on being good starting tomorrow :) xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:thumbup: at least you've got the intention of getting back on the wagon tomorrow hun :) hopefully it won't take too much work to stay the same or lose some :hugs:


----------



## Reba

Hey - since people were asking

I was away last week for 3 days so the diet kinda went out the window. We were eating out so it was hard. My sister and I shared meals though and we opted for salad one night. So staying on track this week though :)


----------



## twinkle1975

Traskey said:


> Emmy, glad that you had a positive appointment with the new nurse. Keep up the PMA, you can do it.
> 
> Twinks, I wasn't told that about my HSG and Ebs got pg on her hsg cycle. I guess your hospital must do it differently.
> 
> Reba, how's the diet going.
> 
> I have been carb free today, 766 calories and I want a choco bar badly :haha:

Grr trust my stupid hospital!!


----------



## TryingTimes

Back being good today, I've got at least 3 stone to lose before I can have IVF so that is a must! Just had a sandwhich (turkey breast) and a green tea, plus a glass of water. Snack today will be oranges, then salmon and extra light philly on Rivita for lunch! Dinner, eggs and toast or something light. Good luck my fellow "bubbly ladies", let's keep our eyes on the goal!


----------



## Lisa84

Sounds lovely Trying :) I LOVE Ryvitas with Philly. I usually spread it about an centimetre thick tho so sorta defeats the object lol

I'm also back on it today.

Brekkie - Toast (HeB)
Dinner - jacket pot & Tuna Mayo
Tea - Braising Steak, Mash and Veg mmmmmmm

Nice Extra east day for me. off to the gym tonight as well :happydance: xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I've hit my BMI of 29 girls!

xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Well done Becca :happydance: xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: well done Becca

Sounds like a good food plan for the day Lisa :thumbup:

Good luck Trying, sounds like you've got a good plan for the day too :thumbup:

As for me, I've had a carton of innocent juicy water and an innocent fruit tube for brekkie, going to have salmon and salad for lunch and then a heinz cup a soup for later :thumbup: Plan on filling up on fruit as and where I can :D Oh and one of my graze pots, don't know whether to have the dried fruit or the vanilla seed mix yet :rofl:


----------



## Reba

4magpies said:


> I've hit my BMI of 29 girls!
> 
> xxx

:yipee: Good Job!!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Woohoo - well done Becca!


----------



## EmmyReece

Hope everyone is ok :flower:

Having takeaway tonight, but I plan on having chicken and salad :D

Just ordered this for our bedroom, just need a frame for it now, but think it looks fab 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/A2-gloss...Accents_LE&hash=item3a681c142a#ht_2718wt_1141

Also for any ladies who order from Simply Be, I was given this code for 20% discount and a free bag :D It's valid until the end of the year from what I can see

YRJK5


----------



## EmmyReece

I was bad, I stole some of Chris' burger and chips, and now I have belly ache :cry:

Going to be super good tomorrow so I can drink lucozade on the drive to Stoke on thursday as I'll be getting up at 5.00 to leave the house at 6.00 (Chris is leaving at 7.00 as he drives faster than me) :shock:


----------



## Traskey

Lots of pma in here girls, well done. 

Becca, well done on hitting 29 :happydance: Congratulations, you've done so well.

Trying, the food sounds good and super healthy!

Lisa, yay for salad. It's hard to diet whilst away so you did well to at least look at one ;)

Emmy, yay for the nice new nurse. Planning always helps me but it's tough when OH sit and eat yummy stuff next to us!

Tinks, hope you are having a good food week. 

Another 2lbs off for me. Carb free is evil but it seems to work.


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: that's fab hun, really proud of you :flower:


----------



## 4magpies

Told you life minus carbs is rubbish but alot better for weight loss.

I avoid them as much as possible now!!

You keep it up girl. I want to lose another 2st now...

xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Go Trask & Becca - your will power amazes me!

Emmy - what are you off to Stoke for?

I've been much better today - thought I'd been really bad for the last couple of days but weighed this morning and I'd lost 3 of the 5lbs I put on last week.


----------



## Traskey

Oh, well done Twinks! That's a good loss :dance:

Loving the new avi, that made me laugh!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Good - a bit rude but just too funny not to have!


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm going over there to fetch relatives over here for a few days. Including my cousin and her baby girls :D

Ladies have had an awful day, but didn't cave and pig out :happydance: My brother was a nasty piece of work today and in the middle of an argument (after he'd thrown a shoe at me) called me a fat fuck (his exact words). :cry: And it all boils down to me having a go at him for being a nasty piece of work to the dogs :grr:


----------



## Lisa84

Thats a horrible thing to say hun :hugs: i hate people who get personnal during arguements coz u nearly always say something that cant be taken back. Even when u have made up its always goin to be something u remember :( xxxxxx :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I just don't want to have anything to do with him whatsoever now :cry: I ran around for him the other week when things were tough, we always offer lifts, grab stuff from town etc. I almost called him a pothead, but had to stop myself as I really think he would have hit me :nope: I'm soooooo angry right now :trouble:


----------



## twinkle1975

We fell off the first page!! 

Emmy your brother sounds like a knob!! I think every family has one! During an argument with his dad the other day Matthew finally told him the stress we're going through with ttc (he usually says he doesn't care what M's problems are) - his dad's response? "Oh I thought it was something serious" Stupid fuck!
Well done for not caving in & stuffing your face xxx

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I haven't spoken to him since, I just really don't want to :trouble:

The house is feeling really empty tonight, no kids running round, or Lexi cooing :( I hate it when visitors go home, but am glad I can get back to normal as I've been practically living off pro plus and lucozade as I haven't been sleeping well while they were here :dohh:

How's things with you twinks?


----------



## Traskey

Emmy, get some rest. Sounds like you need it after a busy few days. 

Diet wise I am sts! Driving me nuts of course. 

Twinks, :hugs: Err lttc is serious and it bloody hurts more than a broken leg!


----------



## twinkle1975

Emmy I second the suggestion that you get some rest!
Trask - grr to sts - stick with it pet - you're doing a great job! Thanks for understanding about M's dad - I could punch his face in!!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I probably would have done twinks, until anyone has been in this situation then they can't understand how much it hurts :grr:

traks sorry about sts, hope you get a decent loss this week :thumbup:

I think I've seriously messed up my sleeping pattern, it was gone midnight when I settled down to sleep, and then I was up just after 8 which is when everyone started waking up while my cousins were here :dohh:


----------



## Traskey

Yeah, children never sleep in. Well, apart from teenagers ;)

On This Morning today at 11:30, some former BB star has been told she's infertile due to years of yoyo dieting :wacko:


----------



## Lisa84

Which BB star was that hun?

Thats why i have always been wary of extreme diets like LL and atkins. Who knew it wouldn't make a bit of difference lol xxx


----------



## Traskey

A blonde one :haha: I think they said her name was Chantal or something.


----------



## twinkle1975

I was starting to get a little bit worried about all our bellys to bumps ladies so just done the rounds of some of the journals - glad you're all still ok! xxx


----------



## cranberry987

twinkle, ive just been following you posting in ppls journals! Wasnt stalking i promise :p

Id be surprised if that chantal thing wasnt a massive pr thing. these people just want attention from any avenue tbh. i saw jordan on living last night doing a programme about how hard it is bringing up disabled kids, no shit, does this really need to be pointed out by her?


----------



## EmmyReece

you sure you weren't cran??? :winkwink:

feeling pleased with myself tonight, it isn't a big thing, but I turned down a plate full of chippy chips and just nicked 6 to put on a slice of brown bread lol ... it just doesn't satisfy me anymore eating all that for some reason :shrug:

how's everyone doing tonight?


----------



## cranberry987

well done, I firmly believe in just having a little bit if you fancy it. stops you boshing the whole plate of chips later on when the craving takes you over.


----------



## EmmyReece

I got myself some lychees and white nectarines for later :D


----------



## Traskey

When they got Chantelle on the tv, she said it wasn't anything to do with yoyo dieting! She had no eggs left at 27 and it was just something she was born with. 

*Bangs head*

I have eaten way too much food today, it's tragic. Although it's what i would have eaten before. Just makes me realise how much I was eating. Good job I burnt off just over 600 calories swimming. Did loads of laps. 

I'm not going to drop 5lbs overnight so I'm praying that they don't weigh me tomorrow!


----------



## twinkle1975

cranberry987 said:


> twinkle, ive just been following you posting in ppls journals! Wasnt stalking i promise :p
> 
> Id be surprised if that chantal thing wasnt a massive pr thing. these people just want attention from any avenue tbh. i saw jordan on living last night doing a programme about how hard it is bringing up disabled kids, no shit, does this really need to be pointed out by her?

I'm quite disappointed to be honest - I like a good stalker!! :winkwink:

Well done on the chip front Emmy, I'm not doing so well - had a tin of soup for my dinner - 6 ww points but then I was starving later. I was holding out til DH said he was starving too so we ended up sharing a 12 inch garlic bread with cheese & mushrooms - bad Twinkle!! :growlmad: And now I'm awake at 5.30 :nope:


----------



## cranberry987

Youve started the ivf now, as long as you dont gain 100 lbs I bet they just ignore it. its a stressful process so i bet a lot of people comfort eat (which i know youre not) and put on. 30bmi is just an arbitrary number they pick out of their ass anyway so that they have a cutoff. why not 31 or 29, keep exercising and eating well as i bet its doing wonders for your insides :)

x


----------



## Traskey

Thanks Cran! I was bad and had a celebratory Mac D with DH today on the way home from the hospital but i've not had dinner to make up for it. Will swim tomorrow again and burn it off :D


----------



## honeybee2

Hi- can I join please?

I'm Bryony, 22 (23 in oct) recently married. TTC/ NTNP for 2 and half years. OH has slow sperm and I have mild pcos.

I was 16stone 4lbs at my heaviest but lost weight for my wedding and now weigh 13stone 8lbs. I did try metformin for a few weeks but it hurt taking it like hell, now been given the slow release so will continue on these now.

Waiting to find a good date for OH to have a second sperm analysis so we can be referred to IVF consultant. Lost all the weight I need now for IVF but would like to loose another 8lb by the time I see them.


----------



## Lisa84

Yey :happydance: course u can join sweetie. You can motivatr me to get my arse into gear lol

Im waiting for IVF too xxx


----------



## honeybee2

hiya lisa :hugs: great to see people I know here :kiss:


----------



## Traskey

Hey honeybee 

Welcome!

Congratulations on your recent marriage :happydance:


----------



## honeybee2

well thank you very much. It was the best day of my life :kiss:


----------



## EmmyReece

honeybee2 said:


> well thank you very much. It was the best day of my life :kiss:

and you looked absolutely stunning :flower:

:hi:


----------



## honeybee2

hiya emmy, oh my gosh, people i know and love, i feel so much better now :kiss:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwww bless you :hugs:

any questions / tips / advice you need just shout, these ladies are lovely, very welcoming and supportive :D


----------



## Traskey

We even fall off the wagon occasionally :haha:


----------



## Lisa84

Occasionally Trask?? Daily for me lol xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: but we're always there to pick each other back up :kiss:

Chris is buying me an exercise bike tomorrow to go in our bedroom so I can do exercise while I watch dvds, or episodes of the Gilmore Girls :blush: So that should be at least 45 minutes exercise each day :D


----------



## Lisa84

Yup we do :) i have been good all day today and havent fallen off yet. Yey go me :happydance:

Sunday dinner at the inlaws tomorrow tho so might not be a good day but i will hit the gym in the morning to compensate xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Good for you hun, I'll be doing the same :D

Have been really bad food wise lately, so have promised to work harder now I'm looking at making my first appointment to try on wedding dresses :D


----------



## EmmyReece

Working on building my exercise up :thumbup: just done 3 miles on the exercise bike, and my legs have gone all wobbly :rofl: it's got to be better than doing nothing whatsoever :dohh:


----------



## Lisa84

3 miles is really good hun :happydance: well done!!

I really wanna get an exercise bike but can't afford it :( xx


----------



## cranberry987

Check Freecycle (no pun intended) there loads of exercise equipment on mine. Ppl get bored of things and get rid. Might not be a fancy one but they do the job.


----------



## Lisa84

ooo cheers cran never thought of that :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

There's one on argos for 40 quid atm, that's what we got :) and it seems quite good

Going to try and do 4 miles tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## soon2 b wifey

Hi I'm Jackie. I currently live in the U.S. I too have started losing weight once I noticed I weighed 245lbs. I have lost 10lbs since started last month. I still keep eating junk food. This whole not conceiving makes me eat more food.


----------



## honeybee2

well done on loosing 10lbs though! woooop!

Im still 13 and half stone (191lbs) I would love to be 13 stone by my 23rd birthday in october. I'm glad I lost enough weight in time to see the IVF consultant in october too, had to have a BMI of 30 (13stone 10lbs for me), mines 29 woohooo. I was 16 stone with a BMI of 36 so just some detrmination will see you through it, its not easy.


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello lovely ladies!!! And a special hello to the newbies! 
Sorry I've been absent for a bit - things have been a bit manic.
Emmy - well done on the exercise - something is definitely better than nothing!
Matthew went for his second SA on Thursday - his birthday! - bless him he was really nervous & the bare room they put him in wasn't helpful!! 

How are the rest of you doing?


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww your poor oh :hugs: hope things are good with you hun :flower:

things are good here thanks, lost just under a kg this fortnight, so roughly 2lbs :happydance: being a lot more careful with food now as well, as I want to book a few appointments to go and start trying dresses on :D


----------



## Traskey

Hi to the newbies.

I gained 3lbs whilst on holiday so need to get rid of that again :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: you can do it hun :D


----------



## Chillie

Hi, my name is Emma and I am 29 years.I am 20 stone and 5 foot 7. I have been ttc with my Dh who is 45 for 6.5 years. We are under a consultant at the local hospital. I have endo and dh has a low sperm count. I am hoping for a miracle. They have told me I need to loose weight. The problem is I need too loose 7.5 stone. I am finding I have totally lost my motivation to loose the weight and had became very complacent with my situation. until this week when I held my god soon in my arms and could of cried. Everyone I know is having babies and I keep thinking. What is wrong with me? Am I really that bad a person. People say to me ' stop thinking about it and it will happen' . 
I have come on to talk to like minded people who will support and not patronize me. I hope you can help. Sorry it is very long. 
Em xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey Chillie - we definitley won't patronise you, you're not a bad person and we'll be as supportive as we can! 
I was 19.13 when we started ttc and wasn't ovulating. DH lazy swimmers so we're in a similar situation to you. I've lost 2 and a half stone so far on weightwatchers and it seems to have kick started my system but still no BFP. 
You have our permission to punch anyone who tells you to stop worrying & it'll happen!

Have you got any plans for how you're going to lose some weight? We've tried a variety of methods here!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: Emma you have come to the right place hun, the ladies on the this thread (and even on this whole forum) are very supportive and will offer any advice they can

It makes me mad when people say to stop thinking about it :grr: just ignore them hun and keep up your focus. Have you made any changes to diet / exercise since you saw your godson? Did you get a picture of you holding him? See I find that when I feel down if I look at a picture of me holding my cousin's little girl when she was a baby helps to spur me on.


Spoiler
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/29110_420295203335_601243335_5294796_3895979_n.jpg

You can do it hun, and we're all here to help and support in anyway that we can xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Aww lovely pic Emmy!


----------



## EmmyReece

:blush: it's from just over a year ago before I started the weight loss thing, I'm half a stone lighter than I was in that pic, it would have been more if I hadn't put all that weight back on :dohh:


----------



## twinkle1975

EmmyReece said:


> :blush: it's from just over a year ago before I started the weight loss thing, I'm half a stone lighter than I was in that pic, it would have been more if I hadn't put all that weight back on :dohh:

Oh tell me about it!! Don't think about that - focus on the postives!!


----------



## EmmyReece

yep I am doing :D at least I'm lighter than I was :haha:

how's things tonight with you hun?


----------



## Traskey

PMA PMA :dust:

Welcome Chilli :hugs: :hi: :howdy:

:gun: to anyone that says, "Relax and it will happen!" :ignore:


----------



## Ambydawn84

Hey ladies! I have been stalking :winkwink: this thread for the last few days and I really want to join in, or at least try to! I am new to Baby and Bump and not to into posting a lot yet. I have at least 75 lbs to lose (a little over 5 stone) before I personally feel comfy with going any further with TTC. My FS said 10% of my body weight would be a great start (so 30 lbs). I think I need to lose more like 75 to 100, but we will see what happens. I have PCOS, so my plan is to try low carb and exercise. I am also going to talk to my doctor about metformin, even though I DO NOT like its side affects :wacko: . Ok, well thanks for letting me ramble... Lots of Luck to you all!!!! :hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

Gawd. Anyone who says relax and it'll happen needs a slap tbh. A) sec needs to happen and it's pretty hard to relax when you HAVE to do it because you're ovulating NOW and b) the process of ttc with issues is so stressful and c)just shut up. 

I know that stress hormones play a part in things but as if it's that easy 'oh ok I'll stop constantly thinking about it *magicwand*'


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey Amby - you're very welcome here!

I definitely think we need to form a posse and hunt down people who say relax or stop worrying!!

I'm having a pretty crappy couple of days. I don't really know why but I'm feeling really down. I've been wearing the same pjs for the last 48 hours, I've eaten everything in the house and I've just ordered a dominos as it means I don't have to go out of the house :(


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhh hun huge :hugs: coming your way :flower:

I'm online if you want a chat or a rant :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks honey xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:cry: I feel like crap

What have I done to myself?? :cry:

I've just been looking through old photos from when I went to tunisia in 2003, I know it was 8 years ago, but compared to what I look like now, I looked amazing back then. I think this may very well be the smack in the face that I need :nope:

The pic isn't very good, but this is one of my favourites that was taken while we were there :(

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/PDR_0091-1.jpg

and I went from that ^^^ to this ..........

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/293599_10150257593449094_529319093_7635475_154391_n-1.jpg

:cry:


----------



## cranberry987

sorry youre both feeling so crap. have a bit of a wallow as its sometimes needed, then take a deep breath and draw a line under things. cant look back so just look forwards. onwards and upwards

and big hugs


----------



## Lisa84

:hugs: sorry you are both feeling so poop :hugs:

Emmy use the picture as your goal. You know you can be that weight so stick the pic on your fridge or use it as your wallpaper on your phone. Im thinking of doin that with one of my skinny pics so that when i go to ring for a takeaway or raid the fridge ill know why i am doin this and what i can achieve if i try :) 

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: thanks hun, am going to transfer it to my phone tomorrow. I felt amazing when we were there, I strutted around in a bikini (even though you can clearly see I wasn't skinny), I just want the whole attitude back and I'm determined to get it back somehow


----------



## lovie

hello lovely ladies :)

I am sorry i have been away for so long! it has been a busy summer!! no good news from me tho... i tried relaxing, it didnt bloody work!! oh well back to stressing, alltho not this month as my sperm doner (boyfriend) is away over my fertile time (how inconsiderate!) i actually considered asking him to "donate" some sperm and freez it (yuk i know) i didnt do that as a;I dont think it would work and b:id probably forget about it and accedently get it out the freezer when we had guests. 

as for ww.. i ate rubish all summer! i weighed 91 kg but the last 2 weeks i have eaten very healthy and am back down to 86 kg... back to ww next week, and i really have to focus on getting my weight down to 75 kg, i could do with some advice, it has now been a year that we have been ttc, do you think I should go to the doctor even tho my bmi is over 30? i am not sure if they will do anything for me till i loose weight anyway... i am in half a mind to loose the weight and then go to the doctor... maybe aim for christmas... all opinions would be helpfull :)

emmy you have the most amazing tan in your older pic! as others have said use it as inspiration! dont be too hard on yourself, i think you look really pretty in the pic at the beach, concentrate on the bits of you that you love :hugs:

im sorry you have been feeling rubish twinkle :( :hugs: pj's are just so comfy, it is hard to not stay in them all the time. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## cranberry987

I'd go to the docs lovie but be aware they might tell you to lose weight. It's a good idea to get a couple of months worth of bloods so that could take you up to Xmas anyway. Might as well get the ball rolling and it'll be hard to lose weight over/just before Xmas


----------



## EmmyReece

I'd say go the dr and get the ball rolling hun, they could do tests etc. If it's concerning you then it could help to put your mind at rest slightly if you know you're doing something about it :flower:

Sorry hakan is away over your fertile time hun, will still keep everything crossed for you for next cycle xx 

I'm just going to work as hard as possible to get back to the size I was at when I was in tunisia, because I was just so much more confident in myself, and that's what I want more than anything - the confidence. Plus there's the added bonus of af hopefully returning properly as I was having :witch: once every 6 weeks then :D

I'm really lucky and tan soooooo easily, like this one from turkey, we'd only been there a week :blush:

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/5293_123206333335_601243335_3020744_916841_n.jpg

:rofl: at my boobs in this piccy, think they need some more support :haha:


----------



## lovie

oh my gosh i have tan envy!! i am allways scared to wear a bikini incase my boobs escape... mine have minds of their own lol


----------



## Traskey

It's official. I have no boobs and have boob envy :ignore:

Add in tan envy too!

Welcome Amby :hi::howdy:

Twinks, sorry you are having a pj crisis moment with Dominoes :( Any reason why or just general pd off?

Emmy, you are gorgeous whatever size you are. I'd use the Tunisia pic as inspiration for your weight loss. Don't let that nasty relative make you have a food crisis. You are doing so well. Hang in there.

Amy, I'd go and see the doc, get the ball rolling with the bloods, like Cran said. Welcome back, we missed you and your SOH! Freeze the sperm :haha:

:hug:

Ps, the IVF drugs are making me as hungry as a horse!


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I'd happily share if I could


----------



## twinkle1975

Amy!!!!!!!!! Very selfishly I'm glad to have you back!! I nearly choked laughing at the thought of you getting a bag of sperm out of the freezer in front of guests! I'd definitely go to the dr - my BMI is still in the 40s and my GP sent me for blood tests, DH for SA and the FS has got me down for an HSG. Yes they've told me to lose weight but at least they're checking other things while I'm doing it (or not doing it!!) 

Cran - how are you doing? - I love the fact that your LO is learning which is the right way up atm!!

Emmy - can I borrow a bit of your confidence? I wore a swimming costume for the first time in 6 years on Sunday & I'd made sure I faded into the background with as boring as possible costume - wish I had the confidence to wear something prettier!

Trask - what's down regulation??

hey Lisa & anyone else lurking! 

I'm not 100% sure why I'm down -things haven't been great at home -

Matthew was a knob over the weekend - drunk out of his head on his birthday night out, nearly knocking a flat screen tv off the pub wall & using foul language in front of my boss & his wife - I ended up shouting at him like you would a small child "Get down off there or we're going home Right Now!" All the women there looked at me with pity and all the men were making out I was a hen-pecking wife - they didn't have to go home with him later!!! I was so cross with him!!

The weight loss isn't going great, my house is a shit tip, we haven't had decent sex in ages and I'm just feeling totally listless :(

Sorry I know that's all pathetic but I just feel like it's all piled up!


----------



## EmmyReece

no hun it doesn't sound pathetic at all :hugs: it sounds like you need more support from your oh and for him to act like an adult when you're out :hugs: sorry hun if I sound out of order, but he should be helping you and supporting you :flower:

as for swim suits hun, I get mine from simply be ... and the bikini I was wearing in tunisia I got from matalan :D

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v4989/140/83/601243335/n601243335_2836196_8281021.jpg

the way I think about it when I'm abroad is that none of these people will ever see me again so why not wear something that makes me feel good about myself, and you should too hun :flower:


----------



## twinkle1975

You're not out of order - thanks petal.
p.s - Hubba hubba - your boobs look amazing in that last pic!! :winkwink:


----------



## cranberry987

Hi. Quick update. Spoilered in case you're having a poo day and don't wanna hear it. If you are then big hugs


Spoiler
I'm good. Had to start insulin A few weeks ago. Had been monitoring it because of the pcos making my bloods a bit high in the past. I'm not sure if it's diabetes but it's def gestational diabetes ATM. Hopefully it'll go back to normal after the birth. Its not so bad and means I can eat biscuits! The weight has started to creep on but I didn't gain anything til 23w or something so I think that's quite good going

All good tho really. Sugar levels are the only concern and they're fine (average level since 0w preggers is 5.2 which is well in the normal range) just gotta be careful. It's going too fast tho! Totally don't feel ready for this but I know it's gonna be fun and scary etc. Time just seems to be speeding up. Making up for when it dragged while ttc i spose.

Some bump pics and random other shit on my Flikr page at https://www.flickr.com/photos/helenshingler/

X


----------



## twinkle1975

I am having a poo day - thanks for the hugs|!

However I still looked and glad I did!! Made me smile! Loving the pirate top!


----------



## Lisa84

Maintained tonight which im ok with. Not been massively good this week and had a big lunch which i dont normally have a WI day :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

that's pretty good hun if you haven't been too good this week :D

just packing for our weekend away with gilmore girls on in the background :happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

Hope u have fun hun. Where ya goin again? xx


----------



## EmmyReece

we're going to Chris' mum and dad's caravan for a few nights, can't wait to get away :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

Could I sleep last night? Could I bugger :grr:

But I now know what's causing it :cry: Af has decided to make her appearance today of all days :trouble: the one night that we're at his parents caravan without them and af decides to turn up :cry:

At least it explains the stomach and back ache, doesn't make it any easier though, I just want to curl into a ball and cry myself to sleep :sad2:


----------



## Lisa84

:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

thanks hun, just counted and it has been 43 days since the last visit from af, I don't know whether that's a good or bad thing :shrug:

just kicking myself now as I had kinda got my hopes up for some stupid reason :dohh:


----------



## Lisa84

Never gets any easier does it :( Wish my bloody AF would show her face. I'm on 100+ and it's doing my head in!! xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Lisa maintaining is good if you've not be totally on track this week!


----------



## twinkle1975

Emmy - sorry AF has shown up - grrrr! Damn her! Big hugs honey xxxx


----------



## Lisa84

I was really chuffed with it twinks. I have a sponsored 13 mile walk on saturday night so i'm going to be good this week and hope the 2 combined will give me a loss xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: hope it makes an appearance for you soon hun so you can get started on the next cycle


----------



## EmmyReece

thanks twinks hun, how are you? at least in a way I should be relieved that it seems to be evening out slightly :dohh:

going to be bad tonight and have some choccy, just want a night of not being good, just won't go too overboard :blush:


----------



## twinkle1975

13 miles Lisa - flipping heck!!! I did 10k (6 and a bit miles) and I thought I was going to collapse - well done you for doing 13 miles!!

Emmy - Chocolate when AF arrives is totally allowed - well done for not going overboard - that's my failing!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I tend to go overboard sometimes too, going to raid asda when we get there tonight :rofl:

hope everyone has a nice weekend, I'm off to get changed and go pick Chris up, will try and sneak on on my phone though :rofl:


----------



## Traskey

Somebody kick my butt! I can't stop bloody eating :grr:

Lisa, well done for sts

Emmy, sorry the witch showed up but at least she is getting more regular. All your hard work is paying off :dance:

Cran, you are looking fab!

Twinks, sorry you are having a pants time at the moment. Hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## cranberry987

Traskey I think you need a new mantra. Baby or cheese doesn't rly fit now as you can have food now. Anything you can think of?


----------



## Traskey

You are right Cran, I do. Hmmmmmm, i'll have a think. I'm just being greedy i'm sure and craving sweet things like a mad woman.


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: hope you can get things sorted soon trask, what about baby or sweets? pretty much the same as the last mantra, but if it's sweet stuff you're going for, it might help the focus a little?

didn't end up with my chocolate on friday night, ended up with a huge tub of mixed berries :haha:


----------



## Traskey

Now that's much healthier Em. 

Well done you xx


----------



## EmmyReece

thanks hun, I've been trying to be healthy all weekend. yesterday we went for a carvery lunch and I went for a ploughmans salad :D then today we went for another carvery and I had goats cheese and pear salad, but I definitely won't be having goats cheese ever again as it made me feel :sick: it tasted dirty if that makes sense?


----------



## Traskey

Urgh, I can't stand goats cheese. I know people rave about it but I was like you :sick: 

Can I say how impressed I am that you went for the salad twice!! I'm a total sucker for a carvery. Roast is my favourite dinner :)

GO YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

:blush: thank you hun, I think a lot of it is looking at dresses and starting to make appointments :yipee: just need to up the exercise and hopefully the weight will be dropping off :D


----------



## cranberry987

sometimes when you have a carvery its actually not so bad, ofc other times they swill the veg round with butter so that would kinda be quite calorific. 

i cant stand goats cheese either, and im a big cheese eating person


----------



## EmmyReece

I had Chris' dad sat opposite me and as he'd paid I was trying so hard to make out I was really enjoying it :rofl: And to top it all off I think it gabe me a dodgy tummy too :wacko:

Have hardly slept all night so have come downstairs to try and sleep on the sofa, but that isn't woeking either, so I think it might ne 2 pro plus for me just before we go shopping :haha:

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## twinkle1975

I think goats cheese is a bit like marmite - love it or hate it! 

I love cavery - my parents came home yesterday after 7 months away and we went out for sunday lunch - yum yum - really trying hard to get back on track today though. I'm struggling though as the witch arrived yesterday - sore boobs were obv not a bfp symptom. :cry:

Booked in for an HSG on 22nd Sept - my parents said they'd take me so I don't have to drive and then Matthew said he's taking a half day off to come with me so it's going to be like a family outing!!

Hope Monday has been ok for all of you - big hugs xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls, I haven't been about for ages.

I'm a wierdo and I love goats cheese, but it has to be french. I don't like the cheap stuff.

Well I have my FS this afternoon. I am 1lb under my BMI whilst naked. Hope they take this into consideration. It's like D day, will know by tonight if they are refering me for IVF. Feeling a bit nervous if I am honest. I never thought I would have lost all this weight so quickly. I'm amazed at myself.

Hope you are all good.

xx


----------



## Lisa84

Good luck hun xx


----------



## cranberry987

if they argue then strip off hehe. hope the appt goes well

x


----------



## twinkle1975

So Becca - how did it go?? Did you have to get naked???


----------



## EmmyReece

hope the appointment went ok Becca :hugs:

how's everyone else doing? :hi:

had weigh in today and again, I've stayed the same, so wasn't as bad as I first though. really need to get this weight moving now so I plan on being super focused over the next fortnight :D


----------



## Traskey

Beccs, I know things didn't go so well with the FS but you have done brilliantly with your weight. I can't believe how much you have lost and so quickly!

Ems, well done for staying the same. 

I've been told i'll gain weight due to the hyper ovaries but it should come off afterwards. Hope so.


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: hope it doesn't take you long to lose the weight hun :flower:


----------



## Traskey

Thanks Em. I feel that all my clothes are tight and I just want baggy stuff!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: awwww bless ya hun, it'll all be worth it in the long run :flower:

being super good today so far (apple, banana and yoghurt for brekkie then an omlette for lunch) as we're at the party tonight so won't be too strict with myself :D


----------



## Traskey

Have a great time at the party Em. I was good and avoided the buffet by having dinner before going out :)


----------



## EmmyReece

:yipee: I was super good tonight, I had ham, beef, salad, one slice of bread and a couple of thai fishcakes :happydance: and had a tiny slice of birthday cake :D had a really nice night and met one of Chris' cousins for the first time and had a right giggle with her :)


----------



## Traskey

Yay! Look at us being so good with temptation everywhere :haha:

Keep it up Ebs, you can do it.


----------



## EmmyReece

Looks like my body was gearing up to give me a full blown af (the first one for ages). Sorry for tmi, but have now got quite a heavy flow with a few clots in. Not sure whether to cry because I'm not pregnant or to be happy that it's a proper cycle :wacko:


----------



## cranberry987

Well I think a bit of both is allowed. So hugs and yey.


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks hun :hugs: feel sorry for Chris as I'm sending him into tesco to get me decent pads and tampons on the way back to wales later :rofl:


----------



## Traskey

Hehe, does he know what to get?


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I ended up going in, I wasn't sure whether to trust him to get the right stuff :haha:


----------



## twinkle1975

:cry: My hamster died. I know she was old & a bit insane but she was the only fur baby I had :cry:


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh hun :hugs: I'm so sorry :( :hugs2:


----------



## Lisa84

Aw i'm sorry hun :hugs: It's horrible when an animal dies. We had to have our 14 year old dog put to sleep last week and it was heartbreaking :(

I'm soooo not looking forward to WI tonight. i have eaten like a pig for 2 weeks and i know i'll have put on loads!!

I rejoined the gym again on saturday tho because i am determined now to lose a stone before i go on holiday. I know i have said this before but i think i do better through exercise than dieting. I am still going to go to SW because i would rather try and follow it then not at all so my exercise plan for the week is

Tonight - Swimming
Thursday - Swimming
Friday - Nothing because i'm working :(
Saturday - Spinning AM Swimming PM
Sunday - Aqua Fit & swimming
Monday - Body Pump
Tuesday - Spinning

I really do enjoy exercising but its usually so hard to find the time xxx


----------



## cranberry987

so sorry about your hamster twinkle :( hope youre ok

lisa, the swimming etc sounds like a good plan, bloody body pump tho! are you insane?! :Rofl: that class is seriously hard and well i just respect anyone who can do it, ive done it twice and both times was totally broken to bits afterwards.

weighed myself this morning and ive only put on 3lbs, which isnt rly a gain because i havent poo'd in ages. for full 'poo news' check my journal :haha:

hope youre all well and sticking to various diets.

x


----------



## Lisa84

I've never done Body pump before but now i'm scared lol

I'll give it a go coz i want variety but if it's too bad i'll try and find something else or just go swimming :) xx


----------



## 4magpies

Sorry about your Hammy Twinkle... horrible losing pets.

xx


----------



## twinkle1975

hello lovelies

Lisa - wow that sounds like dedication to me! I'm very impressed!!
Cran - will go & check out 'poo-gate' in a moment
Becca - how are you doing pet?
Emmy - hope you're ok??

I went for my HSG today - Matthew came in with me (bless him - he looks v fetching in a lead apron!) and let me squeeze his hand. They said it looks like everything is ok in there - yay!! I'm amazed by how small everything is though - your tubes are like a hairs breadth wide and your womb is teeny - it's amazing you can get a baby in there!!


----------



## cranberry987

Aw that's sweet that he was there with you. Hope it wasn't too uncomfortable. It is amazing how delicate everything is. No wonder we have such problems really. Excellent news that alls clean and shiny up there :)

X


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: glad the hsg went well hun

things are good here and the :witch: has left me in peace :yipee:


----------



## podom1225

Well just thought I would add:
My husband and I were TTC since August of 09 =( And to no prevail AF would return every month. but In Jan of 2011, I weight 199.2 lbs, mind you I am 5'3 =/ So I joined my local gym and began walking, then jogging and running.. Through this journey I fogot about TTC and actually started to get excited about loosing weight, In this time I ran 2 5k's, My first one being the Iron Girl 5k =) needless to say I was very proud, so once I lost 20 lbs, and actually dropped a jean size, started toning, and was enjoying my new body =) BAMM!! I found out I was pregnant.. Even a little weight may matter, I only lost 20lbs ( in 6 months), so goodluck, enjoy getting healthy and work your biceps youll need it for those heavy carseats =) Good luck and may God bless you all .. Oh and baby dust too!


----------



## Lisa84

Aw thanks for that podom i like success stories :)

Well done on your weight loss xx


----------



## EmmyReece

well done on your weightloss hun and congrats on the pregnancy :D

going to start a food diary again tomorrow ladies once we've done the food shopping, I'm going back to basics large brekkie, medium lunch, small evening meal and fruit in between, it's time to get this weight shifted once and for all. I'm going to get my choccy fix from those alpro soya desserts and will mix in some dried nuts (unsalted of course). No more crisps either. I have just over 6 months to shift as much as possible for the first dress fitting. Think I might put my belly to bump ticker back up :blush:


----------



## twinkle1975

Go Emmy!!!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

thanks hun :hugs: have to say I feel really inspired and happy to be getting back on track ... have done a shopping list for Chris so he can get a few bits in - fruit, potatoes, salad :D ooohhh and this is the meal plan I have come up with
 



Attached Files:







Photo 176.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Traskey

Twinks, so pleased that all looks well with the HSG

Ems, good luck with the meal plan.

Lisa, that's one serious exercise plan. You'll do that though i'm sure. 

AFM, i'm not exercising or dieting and paying for it. Must try harder!


----------



## EmmyReece

With everything that's going on with you hun you deserve a break so your body is nice and relaxed ready for egg collection etc :hugs: so don't be too hard on yourself :flower:


----------



## 4magpies

I've lost 50lbs girls and my BMI is now 28 point something!!

Don't worry Trask IVF is a stressful time, your bound to have your mind else where.

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:yipee: that's fantastic Becca, well done hun


----------



## twinkle1975

Woohoo well done Becca!!


----------



## ami1985

Hi Im Ami, 26 and currently weighing 12.5 stone at 5ft1, discovered PCOS after blood test and US and struggling to lose weight xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Welcome Ami! :hugs:


----------



## Lisa84

Hi Ami :hi: xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

hi ami :hi:


----------



## twinkle1975

Just changed my ltttc thingy from cycle 23 to 2 years :cry: Sounds much longer for some reason


----------



## cranberry987

oh hugs :(


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhhh hun :( :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Maybe we should have a party!!? :cake::pizza::drunk::fool:


----------



## cranberry987

I'd think some wine is def in order and bloody pizza too. Let's hope you don't have to see another ttc birthday


----------



## EmmyReece

cranberry987 said:


> I'd think some wine is def in order and bloody pizza too. Let's hope you don't have to see another ttc birthday

I'll second that :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks girls - wine & pizza are both on the menu for tonight!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: don't blame you hun


----------



## twinkle1975

cranberry987 said:


> I'd think some wine is def in order and bloody pizza too. Let's hope you don't have to see another ttc birthday

Just popped over to your info to look at your ticker - 28 weeks - woohoo!!


----------



## twinkle1975

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: don't blame you hun

How are you doing chick??


----------



## twinkle1975

Trask, Lisa and Becca - how are you doing ladies?


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm good thanks hun, felt a bit blah earlier because I sts again at weigh in, but got a little plan in place and hopefully next weigh in will be a lot better.

:hugs: how are you feeling today?


----------



## MissAma

Hello ladies, love the name of this thread. Do you have room for one more?


----------



## Traskey

There's always room for one more in here!

I gained 5lbs whilst stimming but fortunately after egg collection it has all come off. Wish another few pounds had fallen off as well as can't really diet at the minute. Mind you, i'm so bloated I can't eat at the moment so SUPER BONUS.

Tinks :hugs: sorry for the 2 years. I am there too. Sucks :(


----------



## googoo

is it ok if i join here
i need to get my bmi under 30 for referral for ivf in january x


----------



## Traskey

:hi:

Hi googoo, welcome to the thread!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi: to the new ladies


----------



## googoo

thnks
wot days do u ladies weigh in?
x


----------



## EmmyReece

I was weighing in every other friday with the nurse, but she thinks I'm getting demotivated, so she's set me a challenge, to lose as much as I can in the next month to help get my pma back :D


----------



## MissAma

To be honest I weigh every morning but officially once every two weeks with my Cambridge "dealer" as I call her -can't call her counselor, I don't need guidance, I need shakes! :)-

Is there a roll call on what diets everyone is in and how much they have to lose? 

Me I'm on Cambridge... not sure I can bring myself to say how much I have to lose but hey I have a ticker :) -and some picture in my diary somewhere if you ladies are curious how bad it is:)- I am 1/3rd of the way but have tens of pounds left to lose but as you can see in the same ticker I did it before for our first LTTTC baby and now we have to do it again -and stay there!-


----------



## twinkle1975

hello newbies!!! You're very welcome here! I'm 'supposedly' doing Weightwatchers but have been off the wagon for a couple of months - I've back on it this week - I've bought lots of ww yogurts and tins of peaches! I've got about 75lbs to lose for IVF.

Emmy glad you've got a plan - lets do this together!!

Trask - sorry you're bloated & thanks for the hugs! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: yay twinks, back on the wagon 100% tomorrow as well, trying to figure out if I can drag Chris out to do a "proper" food shop :haha:

MissAma I'm not on a particular diet hun, just an eat healthy and extra exercise type thing :D


----------



## googoo

missama wot page r the piks lol

i weigh in most morning too tbh just to keep myself motivated
i might do official weigh ons mondays just to keep me on the right track at the weekends
cos thts wen i tend to fall of the wagon
so this week iv officially lost 4 lbs

and yeah we need a roll cart x


----------



## Lisa84

Hey new ladies :hi:

I am doing slimming world but haven't had a very good weekend due to the devil that is alcohol. Can't do any exercise as i currently sporting a drunken injury after the weekend too :blush:

I am also losing weight for IVF googoo so to get to my IVF weight i have to lose 11lbs but to get to a healthy BMI i need to lose 40lbs xxx


----------



## MissAma

Oh I can't believe I am showing these to people I just met but then again they are a public service, the Before pics will make you nauseated and put you off your breakfast ;)

https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting...-lose-again-our-baby-worth-6.html#post9287935

I'm in the middle of a 4 day dead-stall on Cambridge and that is a bit weird... the suggested cure for these is A. to ride it out for a week or so or B. to go up the plan with 200 kcals and add some chicken and salad to jump start the metabolism which, much as I would ADORE some food I don't think I should do because it will throw me off the waggon and may cause a binge....

Ya'll have so little to lose! We have an IVF pre-screeening appointment tomorrow and I half expect the FS to scream in horror when they see the size of me -not far from the "before" pics!-


----------



## Lisa84

Stop being so hard on yourself Mrs!!! 

I have some before i got fat pics to and even tho they do depress me sometimes to look at them i also find comfort because i know i can get to being that small again and i wasn't even that small just a lot thinner than i am now xxx


----------



## googoo

i think wen we have things goin on in our lifes we put on weight,, its just a coping meconism

lisa wen u havin ivf huni xx


----------



## Traskey

I hop on the scales daily but i'm on a break from proper dieting as i'm going through my first ICSI. I lost 60lbs on LL to get my referral. I've gained 14 back but that's now stabilised. I'm hoping to shift it again when I know it's ok to do so. Still need to then lose a bucket more to be healthy. 

Right now i'm just trying to have brown carbs and not too much crap :blush: Still addicted to the scales though. Mean things.


----------



## Lisa84

I was referred in May and the wait is upto a year but they said it might be a little bit before so i'm aiming for march/April time. What about you? xx


----------



## googoo

anytime from august for me xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I think when it comes to judging ourselves we can be our own worst enemies. I know I'm guilty of it - putting myself down constantly, telling myself that it's my fault we haven't had a bfp yet, wondering if Chris would be better off with someone else who could give him a baby ... and it just goes around in a vicious circle, where the more down and depressed I get, the more I want to pig out on comfort food.

I'm being super strict with myself this week, have done a food plan, and it seems to be working that I've cut bread out from my diet entirely, I know there's crackers and belvita biscuits but noooooo bread :yipee: I've got as far as thursday and now I'm stuck :haha:


Spoiler
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20111003-00295.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20111003-00296.jpg


----------



## Traskey

What about some low carb meals so chicken salad? Fish and veggies. Casserole
If the weather gets cooler. Sorry can't see the pics well on iPhone if you've already got those.


----------



## EmmyReece

Not got them yet, but I'm super fussy with veg so I almost always have salad, but I have got salmon steaks in, and doing a small shop tonight to last until next monday when I can do the big shop at tesco in newtown :happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls hope youre all good. Well done on cutting the bread Emmy, one of the things that worked for me massively.

I've had quite a naughty week but haven't put on so I am happy.

I bought a size 12 dress for work on wed night, I jumped for joy in the changing rooms! 5 dress sizes gone, I'm starting to think I may get into a size 10, which I never thought was physically possible.

I have a scan next week on Thursday to check for PCOS again. Next FS appointment is in December.

Keep up the good work girls!!

xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

4magpies said:


> Hey girls hope youre all good. Well done on cutting the bread Emmy, one of the things that worked for me massively.
> 
> I've had quite a naughty week but haven't put on so I am happy.
> 
> I bought a size 12 dress for work on wed night, I jumped for joy in the changing rooms! 5 dress sizes gone, I'm starting to think I may get into a size 10, which I never thought was physically possible.
> 
> I have a scan next week on Thursday to check for PCOS again. Next FS appointment is in December.
> 
> Keep up the good work girls!!
> 
> xxx

Woohoo Becca - that's fab!!! :happydance:


----------



## Traskey

Size 12 Becca. That's awesome :wohoo: :happydance:

The way you are going a size 10 is totally doable :D


----------



## 4magpies

If I go back in December as a size 10 and they tell me to lose more weight I will hit the roof!!

xx


----------



## cranberry987

there'll be nothing left if they tell you to lose more. I really do think that them telling you to lose more weight is a stalling tactic. They have to control their budgets somehow and its true that losing weight does help a lot of people conceive, but youve got actual other issues which arent just weight related. also youre super skinny now!

Its all just ridiculous and must be so frustrating.


----------



## lovie

Hia girlies :) 

4magpies wow à size 10, well done you!!! If you go in as à size 10 and they tell you to loose more weight you can laugh at them! 

Emmy your food diarys allways sound super yum! 

I went to ww last wednesday for the 1st time in about 3 months and i had gained 2.5kg so about 7 pounds, but really i ate so badly its no supprise, infact im slightly supprised that it wasnt more! 

So far its gone okish, thursday friday were ok, then sat sun i cheated but i did walk all day sat and half the day sun, we Will see what the scales say on wednesday! 

Hugs x


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey lovie - I'm venturing back to WW this week after 3 months off - i'd love to have only put 7lbs on!! xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Girls - how do I get my link to say 'my journal' or something rather than just be a messy link???


----------



## cranberry987

mine comes out as URL="https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/585936-cranberrys-fruit-d.html"]My Pregnancy Journal[/URL

think you copy the web address into the box thingy, then when it actually puts the link in your sig part of it will be highlighted. dont press enter or space or anything. just type 'my journal' or whatever there in place of the gobbledygook

think thats it at least

anyone tried walkers sunbites? theyre wholemeal non-crisps things. have the ready salted flavour now and theyre LUSH! no idea how many syns/points they are but theyre wholemeal and therefore healthy


----------



## MissAma

Hmmm I am starting to think this is the wrong thread for me, food is being mentioned - my mouth is watering so evidently someone's gonna place a bucket under it any minute! :rofl:

Neah, joking, in a way you are the stronger ones, I eliminated food from the equation, I only deal with theoretical cravings, you deal with that next bite which is just inches away. Not making much sense :)

Just wanted to say that I haven't managed to budge much at all in these past two weeks and I am consequently NOT looking forward to my official weigh-in on Wed but it's only 59 days till I begin my Xmas break so I need to keep on the straight and narrow.

What are your plans for Xmas diet wise?


----------



## cranberry987

ah cambridge diet. traskey on here did lighter life and did really well. I always imagine that scene from lord of the rings 'NONE SHALL PASS' but its 'NO FOOD SHALL PASS (my lips)' stupid isnt it :rofl:


----------



## twinkle1975

I wish I had the will power and the money to do Light Life or The Cambridge Diet - I need to do something drastic!! 

Thanks for the help with the journal Cran xx


----------



## MissAma

Cambridge is not expensive here. It works out far cheaper than the food I would have eaten... since yes, none of that passes :))


----------



## twinkle1975

Wow really?? Cambridge is £42 a week here - I reckon we only spend about £60 a week on shopping & I don't think DH would appreciate me telling him he had to feed himself on £18 a week!!! :haha: Preferably with things I don't like!


----------



## lovie

The twinkle journal sounds so sweet! Fingers crossed you have not out anything on twinks :)

I bet the Cambridge diet is cheap in Sweden ama because foods so bloody expensive! I bought à cucumber for 2 pounds the other day! I hope you get à nice supprise on wednesday! Im so tempted to do the Cambridge diet, i Will see How this months ww goes so as to not waste the cash i have spent on membership.

My christmas plan is to compleatly give myself the week off dieting, if we go to the uk for christmas this means i Will put om about à stone but if we stay in Sweden it wont be so much, i am not à big fan of their christmas food, its not bad but its not à roast, its loads of fish, not that im à fussy eater (i dont think you can get thighs like mine being fussy ;) ) but im not à massive fan of fish.... Pickled herring and stuff, and they drink snaps which is basically vodka with the meal, so i Will have more chance of getting drunk than chubbier (unless i have à suprise bfp, in which case no snaps for me!)

I am sososo tired today, My boobs hurt so much when i ran for the train, i really hope om pregnant otherwise its rubish PMt! Oh and i have been super hot (as in temperiture not sexy... I Will wait till next ov time to attempt sexy) i was on the phone to Håkan earlier complaining about How hot it was in the shop and he Said "its not i think your hot because your pregnant," we Will see!

Xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

OOOOooo - fingers crossed lovie!!!


----------



## Traskey

Fingers crossed Amy!

Right, back on the diet for me. Better dig up a ticker. I want to shift at least 2 stone :grr:


----------



## Lisa84

Hey i'm with you there Trask xx

I've decided to stop going to SW but do the plan at home because i used to go to the classes for motivation but that doesn't seem to be helping so i'll just do the plan at home. Plus i am going to the gym so would rather offset that cost with stopping going to class.

Really need to find this motivation from somewhere! xxxx


----------



## ami1985

well im off to a start on the diet this week :) fingers crossed, back using my wii fit and just purchased the new wii dance 3 :) xxxx


----------



## cranberry987

i have the wii zumba which is rly fun, i also like the general wii fit tho as you can just do like 5 mins of each thing and then move onto something else when youre bored. 

the wii dance is rly good too :) can get proper sweaty and choose songs you actually like. brittney spears ones are always mega hard!!


----------



## Lisa84

I have Zumba for the wii as well and it's really fun and works up a real sweat plus i can jump around my living room like a looney which is always fun :) xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

I need to get back on the wii fit too - would I be able to do Zumba on the wii if I've never been to a Zumba class??


----------



## Lisa84

Yh because the levels build up and you can decide which level you start at :) xx


----------



## cranberry987

yep definitely, i hadnt been to a class before i did it. they have kinda tutorials sometimes, which id advise you to do even tho you think pft its an hour, because it gets a bit bloody complicated sometimes with the legs and the arms at the same time. fun tho


----------



## twinkle1975

I shall be making a purchase once I get paid!!


----------



## lovie

oooo wi zumba... that sounds fun... i have no sence of ballence and its probably better that i break my lamp rather than some nice ladies nose :haha:

wi tonight, i lost 1.9 kg, so 4-4.5 ish pounds, i was vvvv suprised a happy supprise tho.

not feeling so hopefull about it being bfp month, but im feeling good about loosing weight so thats ok. 

:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: that's a fantastic weight loss hun, well done you :yipee:

I love the Just Dance games that started out on the wii, I had the new xbox one delivered yesterday, can't wait to try it out tomorrow night :D Actually that reminds me I need to search for new sports bras :rofl:


----------



## Lisa84

Well done Amy thats a fab loss :) xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Well done Amy - fantastic!!


----------



## Traskey

:wohoo: Well done on your loss this week Amy!


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girlies.

Lovie well done on the fab loss!!

I am hoping to do 2lb a week for the next 8 weeks and I'll have hit my target.

16lbs to go. I can almost taste the end! Haha.

xx


----------



## lovie

your so close 4 magpies! well done :) do you have any little treats planned for yourself when you hit your target? you definatly deserve to treat yourself :)


----------



## 4magpies

Not really, maybe to lose another stone! :haha:

It'll be new clothes I think or getting my hair coloured at the hair dressers, or maybe a nice massage.

xx


----------



## lovie

i think you deserve all of those! :)


----------



## twinkle1975

https://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Respect/woohoo-022.gif Way to go Becca - you definitely deserve some treats after all your hard work!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Damn you halloween creme eggs!!


----------



## cranberry987

Theyre genius. Scream eggs! Then we get proper ones in jan don't we? Thing is it's impossible to have half of one


----------



## EmmyReece

:shock: I've not seen them yet

Going to make my slimming world plan this week ready for a proper food shop next week. Just hope I can make it work :dohh:


----------



## twinkle1975

Yay Emmy - you & I will get back on the wagon together!!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: we can do it hun xx

For anyone who does slimming world does this sound ok on the extra easy plan ...

Muller light
Apple
Banana

Peach
Strawberries

Cottage cheese
Ham 
Tomato
Cucumber

Bacon
Beans
Mushrooms
Hash Browns
(got the recipe in the pack I was sent)

Healthy extras - 2 ryvita dark slices and 4 dairylea light triangles.


----------



## cranberry987

im not sure about the baked beans - i remember there being something about them on EE. check them out, or they might be syn'd, but i dont think theyre free. dont forget eggs too!

the way I see it, with SW the aim is to eat as much food as possible because its all low cal/low fat stuff so you need a lot of volume. so get LOADS of fruit and veg, I <3 cucumber so I eat about 3 a day sometimes. stick salad with everything even tho its not rly the right time of year and have a box of salad ready in the fridge.

what youve got there is probably about 500 cals or something stupid, if you add a bit more then youre a) more likely to stick to it and b) strangely more likely to lose weight as body wont think its starving.

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks hun :D

It says on the recipe that it's free on the extra easy plan, so that's where I took it from, it should be ok shouldn't it?

I think I'll have trouble eating all of that :rofl: So no idea how adding anything extra will go, but I will try and bump it up with huge portions of the fruit and salad :D


----------



## Lisa84

I agree with Cran and i would suggest adding a bit more maybe something like SW chips with your tea just so you don't get hungry. Sounds fab so far tho :) xx


----------



## cranberry987

Ah I'm probably wrong about the beans then. Ignore me!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: nope, will not ignore you lol ... really appreciate the advice ladies :D

Am absolutely stuffed, really, really full at the moment, and plan on filling out the plate with beans and mushrooms tonight so I don't get hungry later on. But still got my HEA and HEB to have as well, so I'll be having a couple of ryvitas with 4 dairylea light triangles :happydance:

Sat there earlier measuring out a box of all bran into 42g portions :haha: How sad am I?? :rofl:

How's everyone else doing??


----------



## Lisa84

Not sad hun its sensible. Better to be sure than guess xx


----------



## cranberry987

Weetabix is good as it's premeasured. They also do choc weetabix which is a hex and a few syns and yum


----------



## twinkle1975

I stick with weetabix as I always have too much cereal otherwise. I like the chocolate ones but I've gone back to the normal ones atm as I'd rather use the WW points for nicer stuff!

I had be good to yourself hummous & veggies for lunch today - my tummy is rumbling now though - going without carbs takes some getting used to!


----------



## EmmyReece

I've scoffed loads of grapes today when I've been hungry, really need to work on drinking more water now :D

Hummus and veggies sound yum :D I love it, but Chris hates the smell :dohh:


----------



## Lisa84

mmm i love hummous :) xxx


----------



## Traskey

Mmmmmmmmm

Does anyone else really crave carbs when they feel crap? All I want to eat right now is choc, bread, pasta and potatoes. I need to kick my butt into gear :(


----------



## cranberry987

Do sw and you can stuff yourself with pasta!!


----------



## 4magpies

I crave carbs when feeling crappy too T!

It's my weakness.

I treat myself to a freddo bar when I'm feeling like that.

xxx


----------



## Traskey

Ooo good ideas. 

Well i've had Weetabix for breakfast. That's better for you than toast I hope!


----------



## twinkle1975

It's certainly better for me but that might be due to the amount of butter I like on toast! 
Seriously Weetabix seems to keep me full for longer than toast.


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm trying ready brek atm with warm milk, it tastes better than I thought it would, tho I might scrap that and go to normal porridge once I've finished the boxes (Chris got me ready brek as to him that is porridge)


----------



## twinkle1975

My Godmother is visiting from Denmark and has brought sausages, cheese and sandwich chocolate - whimper!!!


----------



## Traskey

Oh dear! Not sure how i'd do against that lot either :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ah! I missed this thread when I was looking for threads I fit into. Sooooo... here I am! My name is Teri. I'm 36 years old and started ttc in June of 2010. I spun my wheels with no period for 4 months before my previous OB gave me Provera to kick start it. I am NOT a fan of my previous OB. Switched OB's and at the time I started with my new/current OB, I weighed 278. She told me she would like to see me get down to 190 and referred me to an Endocrinologist. From there I have a whole saga of tests, more doctors and more tests. I was diagnosed with PCOS and ofc the insulin resistance that goes with that. She recommended that I look into a low-glycemic diet - i.e. stay away from bad/processed carbs and sugars - and lower my food intake in general. 

I haven't been perfect on the diet, but I've changed my lifestyle quite a bit since then and have lost 33 pounds! We're both pretty thrilled with the weight loss, and I'm hoping that I'll be close to her initial goal weight for me in the next several months.

Nice to meet you all and glad to have a thread that fits me so well!


----------



## twinkle1975

hey again Dodger - I flit back & forth between here & ttc 1 35+ - the ladies in both threads are really lovely!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

twinkle1975 said:


> hey again Dodger - I flit back & forth between here & ttc 1 35+ - the ladies in both threads are really lovely!!

haha! Yeah I've found a couple of threads that fit me - this, the over 35, pcos, metformin. lol It's really nice in all of them to have something in common (or a lot of things) and know that you aren't the only one out there (even though common sense tells you you aren't... lol). So far, I'm really enjoying the ladies in all of the threads!


----------



## 4magpies

Hey dodger, welcome.

I've started a new diet girls called dukan, which is basically very little carbs, lots of protein.

I'm on day 2 and already lost a lb! Hoping it might work well with my PCOS. Need to get myself to that magic 11st something, just for myself more than anything. I hadnt lost any weight for 2 weeks so hopefully this will give me a boost. Not far off my next FS appointment now!

xx


----------



## Traskey

Welcome Dodger! Well done on losing 33lbs already.

Good luck with Dukan Beccs. Glad a pound has gone aleady :dance: 

First day back on the diet today and new ticker. Apple and cinnamon porridge. Not a huge fan but it's meant to be filling so I chugged it down. Only 3 replacements a day though on Cambridge, instead of the 4 on LL so it's going to be tough around 4pm, when i get mega hungry!


----------



## cranberry987

I've heard good things about dukan. Someone I know lost a ton of weight on it. But she looked old and wrinkly afterwards so almost better before. Wasn't the diet tho, just her face :rofl:


----------



## 4magpies

Hahaha, thanks Cran. Hopefully it doesn't make me look old.

Good luck on the cambridge Trask, as you know I was going to try it but they wouldnt let me due to me keep having surgery! LOL.

I'm tempted to try it if this Dukan doesnt do the trick!

xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

So far all of the weight that I've lost has been due to changing to a low glycemic diet. Now I'm adding in excersize slowly, so hopefully I'll keep going with the weight loss with that!

I've never heard of the Dukan diet! I hope it works for you!


----------



## Lisa84

Welcome to the thread Dodger :hi:

I was thinking about giving the low GI diet a whirl. Where have you got all you info on it from. I want to start but i'm far to lazy to look it up :blush: xxx


----------



## Traskey

Low Gi is like Dukan and South Beach. Basically, no white carbs, potato, pasta etc. You can have brown rice and pasta. Keep the bread to a real minimum. Lots of fruit and veg and lean meat. No processed foods and sugars.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Traskey said:


> Low Gi is like Dukan and South Beach. Basically, no white carbs, potato, pasta etc. You can have brown rice and pasta. Keep the bread to a real minimum. Lots of fruit and veg and lean meat. No processed foods and sugars.

Yeah that. Stick to whole grains and natural sugars. If you do eat some bread (and Traskey is right you should keep it to a minimum) then make sure it's whole grain. I'm not sure if gluten free is necessary, but I'm also trying to keep my breads gluten free (meaning no wheat).


----------



## Lisa84

oh dear god no carbs??!! I don't think i can do that. Might try and wean myself off them slowly. There is no way i could go cold turkey :( xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Low GI is fab for PCOS.

I don't eat much carbs now any way to be honest so I don't really miss them.

xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Lisa84 said:


> oh dear god no carbs??!! I don't think i can do that. Might try and wean myself off them slowly. There is no way i could go cold turkey :( xxx

Actually according to my endo, it's important to continue eating carbs, but you want to eat the *right* carbs. Things like white bread and potatoes have carbs that break quickly into sugars and in people like me that means it goes right to fat. The low GI diet allows for carbs, but aims for whole grains and sweet potatoes - stuff like that.


----------



## Lisa84

ooo i do like sweet potato :) I'm definately going to give it a try. I'm not very clued up on it tho so might start with just the basic cutting out of major carbs like potatoes and bread. 

Are ryvita's ok?? I couldn't find anything in this morning that wasn't rice or pasta so just grabbed my ryvitas :) xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Sweet potato mash or chips (in fry light) are lush!

Also have a look at https://www.lowgidiet.net/


----------



## Lisa84

I do like sweet potato roasts but David doesn't because they go mushy :) I'm soooo chuffed i can have sweet potato because then it will feel like i am getting my carbs :) xxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Lisa84 said:


> I do like sweet potato roasts but David doesn't because they go mushy :) I'm soooo chuffed i can have sweet potato because then it will feel like i am getting my carbs :) xxx

You're lucky! Sweet potato is supposed to be a "super" food - meaning it's really good for you in a lot of ways. Unfortunately for me, I can't stand it! I've tried it fried, steamed, mixed with other things, and I just can't make myself eat it. :( 

As for Ryvita, on the surface of my checking it looks like it would be fine in moderation. It looks like it might be gluten free (no wheat) and whole grain, so those are positive signs from what I've learned.


----------



## Lisa84

Just looked at the website Cran suggested and Ryritas have a score of 69 so not massively good :(

I think i'm just gonna cut out bread to start with and change from having normal mash and chips to sweet potato mash and chips. Then once i have got used to the change i will change other areas too :) xxx


----------



## cranberry987

I did atkins for ages a while ago and it was hard for a few weeks but you rly do get used to it. low gi isnt no carbs at all ofc, so you can still have some things. we used to eat steak and brocolli with cauliflower mash. a lot of cheese and nuts, and on atkins you can have alcohol so i glugged vodka and coke!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Lisa84 said:


> Just looked at the website Cran suggested and Ryritas have a score of 69 so not massively good :(
> 
> I think i'm just gonna cut out bread to start with and change from having normal mash and chips to sweet potato mash and chips. Then once i have got used to the change i will change other areas too :) xxx

Hey! I think that's a great start! My endocrinologist recommended making baby steps and continuing to make more baby steps each time. She said it is really A LOT about proportion and so maybe rather then cutting something out altogether at first, just limit your intake and then slowly cut down more and more over time.


----------



## twinkle1975

Can someone give me some ideas for low carb lunches? - I usually have a sandwich with 2 slices of wholemeal bread and a slice of ham, a packet of quavers & a yogurt. That adds up to 8 WW points


----------



## cranberry987

hmm. do you have access to a microwave? if so then soup. if not then spanish omelette (no potato tho), chicken salad (ie buy ready cooked chicken breast, bung it in with salad and a bit of brown pasta if youre going for a bit of carbs)

cheese and pickle (those snack pack thingies cathedral city do), nuts, meat - can just snack for lunch rly.

https://www.tescodiets.com/px/newsandtools/diettips/top-10-low-carb-lunches has a few ideas but most involve actual cooking.


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks Cran - eggs might be the way forward!


----------



## EmmyReece

My thing atm is chilli con carne, I freeze it at mum's and then microwave a pot for lunch, I put more veg in than meat and it comes out really nice. Or I chuck a salad together with a bit of ham and cheese :D


----------



## 4magpies

twinkle1975 said:


> Can someone give me some ideas for low carb lunches? - I usually have a sandwich with 2 slices of wholemeal bread and a slice of ham, a packet of quavers & a yogurt. That adds up to 8 WW points

I have tuna on its own, with a boiled egg.

Or cooked chicken and fat free cottage cheese.

Lean bacon microwaved bacon and microwaved egg is what I have for breakfast but it would be fine for lunch.

Chilli like emmy said is a good idea. I used to eat that alot, but cant on this diet as I cant have beans! 

x


----------



## Traskey

Lisa, if you have any local charity shops have a peak in there. I found 2 low gi cookery books in mine the other day. That's my phase two when i'm off the shakes!


----------



## Lisa84

Cheers hun i'll have a look. The dukan diet book is on offer in morrisons at the mo xx


----------



## lovie

Hello everyone :) its been ages again om sorry! I had à disaterous wi this week +1.6kg but oh well.. Onwards and hmmm downwards i hope ;) 

I ate à banana for the 1st time since i was about 7 it was so yum! I bought another 2 as they are 0points, probably shouldnt eat to many tho ;)

Im so tempted to do the Atkins diet especially if you are allowed alcohol, i dont really like vodka tho... Did you loose loads of weight on it cran?
:hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

I wouldn't bother tbh. It's super hard to eat no carbs at all - even things like carrots are out. And any time you look at a carb you gain 5lbs. Also quite a rich diet as lots of steak and cheese


----------



## Bethy

Hi everyone I would like to join in with this thread :) I am 288lbs and TTC... I have been trying to lose weight (17lbs lost so far) because doctors say it seems to be the only thing that is stopping AF, which only comes around 2-4 times per year. Also when I lost 8 stone a couple of years ago my AF regulated. Only been trying for 3 days and I'm new on the forum but am excited to learn lots from all you lovely ladies!




twinkle1975 said:


> Can someone give me some ideas for low carb lunches? - I usually have a sandwich with 2 slices of wholemeal bread and a slice of ham, a packet of quavers & a yogurt. That adds up to 8 WW points

Hi Twinkle :) When I was on low carb (It was quite strict) I ate chicken, turkey, prawns, tofu, quorn, cottage cheese, cucumber and green leafies, broccoli and mushrooms. I was allowed Kraft light dressings for salads when I had been on it for a while and I seasoned things with soy sauce as it was quite strong and you didn't need much of it to give your food some flavour. If I craved anything sweet I chewed on sugarfree gum. after living like this for a while (Well I was on shakes, but this is how I ate at 2 week intervals) I was slowly introduced to more food and types and ended up pretty much on the Food Doctor plan for weight maintenance once I'd lost all I needed to lose. I wouldn't say the strict diet above is good for pregnancy at all but with the Food Doctor you can't really go wrong. After researching what to eat to increase fertility, it is actually quite ideal. It's basically made up of a good portion of protein per meal, wholegrain instead of refined, nuts, seeds, pulses, berry fruits, cottage cheese etc.
So for lunches you could have cottage cheese on ryvita with cucumber and pepper, chicken or turkey strips marinated in spices and cooked, nuts seeds and berries in natural yoghurt with some splenda to sweeten if needed, topless sarnies lol (one slice of wholegrain bread topped something low carb you'd fill a sandwich with) turkey and broccoli kebabs, egg salad, mushroom omelette... Can't really think of any more at the moment! :wacko: Good luck!! :)


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi: hi bethy, welcome to the thread and the forum.

I'm like you and af is very irregular because of my weight. So I have now put myself on the slimming world diet and just trying to get the hang of it. But the lovely ladies on here are very supportive and always ready to answer any questions or to give advice, and lots of hugs when needed.

Are you doing any particular diet?


----------



## Bethy

Hi Emmy thank you! :flower:

I'm not really actually, just trying to eat what will help my fertility with a little low carb thrown in there and smaller portions. More exercise too :) I'm guilty of being a lazy bum so I need to get off my ass and get moving! :happydance: I also don't drink enough water so must start reminding myself to do that too. Hopefully it's all best for the baby and will help us conceive :) Hubby is on it too hehe



EmmyReece said:


> :hi: hi bethy, welcome to the thread and the forum.
> 
> I'm like you and af is very irregular because of my weight. So I have now put myself on the slimming world diet and just trying to get the hang of it. But the lovely ladies on here are very supportive and always ready to answer any questions or to give advice, and lots of hugs when needed.
> 
> Are you doing any particular diet?


----------



## cranberry987

Seems everyone's on low carb/low gi diets at the moment. Think that might be the way forward tbh....


----------



## Traskey

Yep, love carbs but they don't love me. I won't lose if eat them, only gain. 

Welcome Bethy :hi:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Yeah so far the low gi diet is really working for me. I'm not sure I would have lost the nearly 40 pounds that I have without changing to that diet! That and for the most part I feel better, healthier as well.


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't think I've got the will power to do low carb, I might give it a go further down the line and see how I do on it, but it won't be for a while yet until I'm fully on my feet with sw


----------



## Bethy

I love low carb/low gi.. While I was studying it when I was losing the weight on it it all made so much sense in how it works. I don't think I will ever try anything else ever again - Low carb/low gi is what made me lose 8 stone, and eating refined carbs again was the reason I put it all back on. When I was on low carb before I remember it being best to choose full fat items over low fat - Because the fat didn't cause weight gain in the way that the refined carbs did, and the lower fat items had added carbohydrates to compensate for the removal of the fat and give the food back some flavour. It's so sneaky. Also the goverment don't want us to know the secrets to losing weight really, because they make so much money off of it! So they are quite happy to offer guidelines on the "balanced diet" that is in fact greatly unbalanced for being loaded with carbs. :coffee: "Cut down on fat and eat lots of fruits and vegetables"... Absolute rubbish! :wacko:

Sorry, It just gets on my tits :haha:

Take a look at this if you have time, it is absolutely brilliant:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBnniua6-oM


----------



## Traskey

Ooops, fell off my diet today. Big family get together and had a dessert (Bakewell tart). Not good for the diet so back on it tomorrow. I'm back to being over 50lbs down so i'm not feeling too bad about it.


----------



## bdawn8403

I just found this thread, I decided to venture over to LTTTC forum. Hope you don't mind me posting.

My name is Brandy, I am 27 years old. My husband is 30 and we have been married about a year and a half, been ttc for almost 3 years. I have PCOS (although I wonder if I really do or not) so I take metformin, I also have Epilepsy and have since I was 12 years old. I used to be skinny and then my neurologist decided it was okay to give a pubescent girl a med that causes extreme weight gain. I gained 50 pounds that year and it just went from there. I weigh about 210 now at 5'7 so not too bad but still pretty nasty IMO.

Anyway, back to tttc. In all those years we never even got a glimmer of a BFP or any kind of hope. Finally got my husband to get a SA done and he has low count/motility, of course he does because we needed more issues. I discovered softcups back in May and about a week after I bought them and used them we got pregnant the second time using one. I was about 3 weeks late when I tested, mostly because every time I was late before I would test and get AF the very next day so I wouldn't do it. I got a very light BFP so called the doc, wouldn't see me until I was 8 weeks. The very next day I started bleeding, called them, nobody cared, said it was normal and to rest and don't lift anything. 6 days later we lost our baby. It hit very hard, especially my husband who still won't let himself grieve over it.

All I was told from the doctor was "well you definitely had a miscarriage but the good news is you are still young and can get pregnant again". Really??? This is my 3rd cycle since the mc and again I have failed. AF just showed up today. I find myself so irritated over all the BFPs on the 2ww forum, I can't grasp why its them and not me. What did I do so wrong? I am 27 years old, I don't have time to play games in life. :cry:

To add to this I am taking care of my 15 year old niece who is pregnant (on purpose) who is due 4 days after I was. Also just found out my baby sister is pregnant from her abusive, ignorant bf who told my husband and I he hopes we never had kids and at least his isn't dead (that is how we found out she was pregnant). So she is due about a week before I would've been had we succeeded in that cycle. I now suspect my cousin is with her 3rd as she changed her wedding date from May 2012 to Dec 10 2011. Too drastic of a change I think. I feel like these are my babies and they are given to others, like I'm being taunted or something :cry: :cry:


----------



## 4magpies

Hello newbies.

Well, first week on Dukan and I have lost 7lbs! Amazing!

I also appear to be erm... late.. which is odd! Must be having a cysty month and ov'd late or not at all. Just know shes gonna come whilst I am away with work.

I wanted to do lots of swimming. :(

xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey Bethy - thanks for the GI ideas - I'll give them a go. My AF was irregular when I started ttc and it didn't take much weightloss to get it back to a 28 day cycle. 

Welcome Brandy, I'm really sorry to hear about your loss. Seeing other people getting pregnant really easily is very hard. 

Emmy - how is Slimming World going?

Cran - how are thing with you? I shall be heading over to your journal in a mo to have a look!

Traskey - big hugs to you, you're doing so well!!

Becca - wow 7lbs is fabulous - well done! Late hey??????!

Hello Lisa & dodger


----------



## 4magpies

2 days late.

Not getting my hopes up. Longest cycle I've had in a long time was 32 days at the start of the year. I am on CD31 today. If shes not here by Wed night, I'll test. Worried cause I've got shooting pains in my bum. Had that with my ectopic.

xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Well today marks the end of my period. I'm also having my pelvic u/s done tonight so hopefully the timing is still ok. They weren't open over the weekend, so this really was the only time that was feasible. I'm looking forward to seeing the results and seeing the results of the SA! 

I definitely have a baby overload going on in my brain though - well that and a hyper-active imagination. All day yesterday I was getting these visions of the u/s tech asking me if I knew I was pregnant. lol Wouldn't that be nice though?

@Bethy - I'm a firm advocate of the low GI diet as well. :)

@Twinkle - You made my day by saying hi! Thank you! :)

@bdawn - *hugs* I'm sorry to hear all the troubles you've had. I can only imagine how hard it is to have your niece right there in the house with you. Don't let yourself get bitter over it though - just take a moment to realize what a strong kind person you are! You opened your home to your pregnant niece and are actively helping her through her pregnancy. That shows a TON of strength and kindness! I'm rooting for your bfp soon. :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

4magpies said:


> 2 days late.
> 
> Not getting my hopes up. Longest cycle I've had in a long time was 32 days at the start of the year. I am on CD31 today. If shes not here by Wed night, I'll test. Worried cause I've got shooting pains in my bum. Had that with my ectopic.
> 
> xx

*hugs* I'm hoping it's a bfp and NOT an ectopic!


----------



## twinkle1975

dodgercpkl said:


> Well today marks the end of my period. I'm also having my pelvic u/s done tonight so hopefully the timing is still ok. They weren't open over the weekend, so this really was the only time that was feasible. I'm looking forward to seeing the results and seeing the results of the SA!
> 
> I definitely have a baby overload going on in my brain though - well that and a hyper-active imagination. All day yesterday I was getting these visions of the u/s tech asking me if I knew I was pregnant. lol Wouldn't that be nice though?
> 
> @Bethy - I'm a firm advocate of the low GI diet as well. :)
> 
> @Twinkle - You made my day by saying hi! Thank you! :)
> 
> @bdawn - *hugs* I'm sorry to hear all the troubles you've had. I can only imagine how hard it is to have your niece right there in the house with you. Don't let yourself get bitter over it though - just take a moment to realize what a strong kind person you are! You opened your home to your pregnant niece and are actively helping her through her pregnancy. That shows a TON of strength and kindness! I'm rooting for your bfp soon. :)

Hope it goes well with the u/s tonight!


----------



## Traskey

Hello newbies, dodger, Brandy and Bethy :hi:

Good luck with your scan Dodger. Brandy, mc is very hard on you, stay as strong as you are doing :hugs:

Beccs, wow 7lbs in a week on Dukan. That's awesome. Are you going to poas in the morning? Enquiring minds need to know :haha:

Twinks, Ebs, Amy, hope the diet is going ok. Who else did I miss?


----------



## lovie

hello all :flower:

im not sure how the diet has gone this week we will see tonight at wi!

4 magpies i hope its a non ectopic bfp fx for you, stay away af! 

all the people doing low carb diets it sounds great! i really need the oficial weekly wi to keep me motivated thats why ww is good for me, i was fantersising about doing a low carb diet the other day thinking oh yum i could eat beef with garlic butter and blue chease! it might be hard to eat with hakan tho... he likes his carbs.

:hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Ladies - I need a kick up the bum please - really haven't been dieting properly since August and have put 7lbs on :(


----------



## EmmyReece

Twinks I need to get back on the diet after today as well - really need to snap out of it and pull myself together :hugs: We can do it hun :D


----------



## dodgercpkl

@Twinkle and Emmy - just keep trying and don't beat yourself up for having a bad moment/day/week. We can all do it! :)

AFM - the u/s went well and I think the results were pretty normal, but the tech didn't say a whole lot of detail. I will find out the results on Monday at the latest! I am really looking forward to seeing what those results are and my hubby's SA.


----------



## EmmyReece

good luck with the results hun :)

having pizza again tonight, but back on sw tomorrow, I want to see if I can lose 3 stone before we go to turkey in June :D


----------



## lovie

that sounds like a really good goal emmy :) hows being back on sw going? :)

hugs twinkle :hugs: i felt the same after the summer i put on loads, but it came of easilly, you can do it hun :) 

i lost 1.8kg yesterday at ww, i gained 1.6 the week before so its really only a loss of 0.2kg over 2 weeks, but they were a fun couple of weeks! i just found 2 mango's that i had forgotten about and ate the both, taking full advantage of ww 0point fruit! 

its a little bit of a chalenging week, i have a chinese meal tomorrow for a friends birthday, then håkans neice's birthday on sunday... must try and be good! 

i have worked out that i have 1stone and 1 pound left till my bmi is under 30, im so tempted to do a few weeks of an extream diet to get that last bit if.... but my friends go to ww now so i feel like i shouldnt leave just yet.

do you guys know what the bmi limit for clomid is where you live? i wonder if they would want me to be below 30 if i needed that....


----------



## EmmyReece

that's a brilliant loss hun :happydance:

I haven't eaten yet today as I don't feel too good and think af is going to be making a proper appearance soon, just been drinking loads of water. I'm going to book back in with the nurse when we get back from london :)


----------



## Traskey

Drinking lots of water does help with the weight loss. Supresses the appetite too :dance:

Well done on your losses ladies and sending pma to all :dust:


----------



## cranberry987

Some ppl swear by lemon and hot water first thing too. Supposed to kick off your digestion. Always makes me throw up tho which I spose is gold for weight loss in a way.....:rofl:

Oh and I'm only 16lbs up at 34w :dance:


----------



## EmmyReece

I do lemon and cold water (really should start that again), my first nurse used to laugh at me as if I only had a squeeze of lemon juice it would make me gag, so I'd have to have a whole lemon juiced in water :dohh:

That's brill on only putting on 16lbs hun :yipee:


----------



## dodgercpkl

EmmyReece said:


> I do lemon and cold water (really should start that again), my first nurse used to laugh at me as if I only had a squeeze of lemon juice it would make me gag, so I'd have to have a whole lemon juiced in water :dohh:
> 
> That's brill on only putting on 16lbs hun :yipee:

My mom swears by the lemon and water thing too. I guess I should try it. :haha:

Great job on the weight loss ladies!!! I'm happy to say I've lost another 5 pounds this week as well. :) Just 45 more pounds to go until I'm at my goal weight!


----------



## Traskey

Well done Dodger on 5 lbs this week. Weigh in for me tomorrow.

Cran, that's brilliant that you've only put on 16lbs the whole pregnancy! Seriously :hugs:

Em, Twinks, Amy, hope you are having a good diet weekend.


----------



## 4magpies

Well done on the losses girls!

I have finally lost the plot... and started running, yes running! :haha:

Loving the Dukan still, 2lb loss this week which takes me to 66lb in total! I now weigh 12st on the nose. Its a good feeling!

xxx


----------



## lovie

Hej!

Well done on the losses girls! Cran thats great to only put that on!

My weekend just been awfull diet Wise, im back on it today, im just not hungry probably because i ate so much at the weekend! 

Im finding it hard because im so much happier with My body now, im still chubby but im happy with the proportions of My figure now, i know i need to loose more to be healthier maybe i should buy myself something tjat doesnt fit to inspire me! 
:hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

It's awesome to see all the weight lost on here! 

Traskey - how'd your weigh-in go?

It's probably silly, but I'm nervous today! My DH and I go in and find out the results of his SA and my pelvic exam. I'm really hoping that the only battle we have to face is getting me to ovulate again.

Interestingly enough ff gave me crosshairs when I put in today's temp. I'm hoping it's right because it's giving me the crosshairs for Friday and we bd'd on Tues, Weds, and Fri. :) I don't recall feeling anything that felt like o-pain tho, so it might just be that my temps are wacky. lol My cbfm is has just been saying high fertility so it could be that it missed it because it's still getting used to me, or it could be that ff is wrong. Either way, it's kinda exciting!


----------



## EmmyReece

good luck with the results hun xx


----------



## twinkle1975

I've just been and stocked up on tinned peaches - back on the WW wagon!!


----------



## EmmyReece

good for you hun xx I'm back on sw 100% tomorrow, going to work on my food plan as I need to get my backside into gear :)


----------



## lovie

yay for tinned peaches! are the 0 points twinkle? :)

good luck tomorrow emmy hun, we are here for you, i know you can do it :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Good luck girls.

I get to eat veg today! So exciting! :haha:

Have to say I am not missing bread at all but chocolate cravings kill me, so I just have a can of diet coke instead!

xx


----------



## goodies

all you ladiea are doint great x


----------



## twinkle1975

Yep tinned peaches in fruit juice are 0 points as long as you drain the juice off.

Got weighed this morning - lost 3lbs since last week - yay!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

twinkle1975 said:


> Yep tinned peaches in fruit juice are 0 points as long as you drain the juice off.
> 
> Got weighed this morning - lost 3lbs since last week - yay!!

That's great news! Congrats on the weight loss!

AFM... I need to update!! I wrote this in my journal but didn't have time to write it here:

PHEWPH!!! Both results were good. In fact better then I expected!

My DH has 131mil sperm concentration with 59% of them with rapid progression (67% total progressive motility)! The prognosis for him is "good fertility potential" though in terms of normal vs abnormal sperm formation, he was on the low side of "good fertility potential". The OB didn't seem concerned about it though, it was just something we talked about after the meeting and getting a chance to look terms up in more detail/examples. So all in all amazing concentration and good motility.

For me, I have a subseptus uterus, BUT the OB says it's so slight that they actually consider it a normal variant and not something to be nervous about or that needs surgery. She described it as a dimple on my uterus rather then completely smooth. She said that based on how slight it was, it would not interfere with getting pregnant or growth of a baby in my uterus. She said I do have some cysts which were expected because of the pcos, but that they are small and inconsequential.

So overall she said there are no flags and that with these 2 tests done and showing pretty conclusively that all flags are green, that the fact I'm not ovulating is the fertility issue for us. So she stepped up the timeline!! If I don't get my period in 35 days I need to take a pregnancy test. If that shows negative, then she wants me to go ahead and kickstart my period and gave me a prescription for Clomid to take cd's 5-9! She also said that if my period comes naturally, then I can also go ahead and start the Clomid as well. At my previous appointment, she'd wanted to wait 4 months before taking the step to Clomid, but now, just a couple weeks later (one cycle) she feels that things are ready to move faster. So I'm really excited that things are moving ahead and that the results were good!

Oh and she was happy with my crosshairs as well even though neither of us are considering them the end-all be-all. BUT based on the high fertility of the cbfm and combining them with the crosshairs on ff, it's a good possibility that I did ovulate on the day or somewhere close to where ff says I did. So we'll see what happens. I'm even more hopeful about this cycle then I was at the start of it!! YAY!

Don't worry.. I'm not getting my hopes up too high, but even if I don't get pregnant this cycle, I still count all of this and forward progress and I know I'm getting just that much closer to being a mom.


----------



## Zekeyboo11

Hi guys well never thought that my weight would be a problem even the fertility specialist said that she didn't think that was the cause of us not conceiving, however after 27months and absolutely nothing I'm beginning to think different plus it might be a coincidence but my mom struggled to concieve after me with my brother because she had put on weight so it might be something that our family suffers with but I've decided that I've gotta rule it out and so I've started Zumba its brilliant by the way hard work but no pain no gain and swimming plus healthy diet!! My bmi in 31 I think so I've got away to go but if I don't do it I might never have a child of my own and I don't think I could ever imagine that so.. So I'm happy to be anyone's buddie if anyone's interested. Good luck to you all and lots and lots of baby dust. Xx


----------



## cranberry987

i think that losing a bit of weight is a nice change of focus when ltttc. can get a bit much willing time to pass until OV, then willing it to speed through the 2ww. cant hurt anyway :)

I refound these recipes yday, not tried the soup but ppl at my class said it was amazing and tasted like heinz tomato soup https://itsacreativeworld.typepad.com/its_a_creative_world/2011/01/pickled-onion-soup.html

also https://www.minimins.com/slimming-world-recipes/72066-mmmm-yummy-syn-free-pancakes.html are actually amazing. egg, sweetner and vanilla essence and they taste just lush. 

sound totally crackers dont I, tomorrows recipe is quiche made from bubblebath and toiler paper!


----------



## twinkle1975

Dodger - great news on the tests! :happydance:

Zekey - https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/welcome.gif

Cran - I've got tinned blackberries, cream of tartar and couscous in the cupboard - any ideas!? :rofl:

Hey everyone else - it's nearly the weekend! Yay! :flower:


----------



## cranberry987

mmm couscous cake! with tartar sauce topping. yummy.


----------



## lovie

hello all :)

welcome zekey :) i have heared some great things about zumba, it sounds fun!

cran your food combinations are so funny... allways worth a try tho!

ww was ok this week 0.8kg lost, about 2 pounds, im happy with that, now i just need to do that every week! 

i have a weeks free membership at håkans gym, i was going to go tonight but i have a crazy headache, i took ibruprofen and it still wont go :8 i cant find the paracetamol.

:hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

lovie said:


> hello all :)
> 
> welcome zekey :) i have heared some great things about zumba, it sounds fun!
> 
> cran your food combinations are so funny... allways worth a try tho!
> 
> ww was ok this week 0.8kg lost, about 2 pounds, im happy with that, now i just need to do that every week!
> 
> i have a weeks free membership at håkans gym, i was going to go tonight but i have a crazy headache, i took ibruprofen and it still wont go :8 i cant find the paracetamol.
> 
> :hugs:

Lets see if I can describe an accupressure thingy over the internet....

Press your thumb and index finger together quite firmly

With your other thumb and finger (thumb on the outside) pinch the fleshy bit on the outside of your hand where your thumb & finger meet quite hard for a count of 30 - it's meant to be an accupressure point that helps with headaches - does it for me sometimes!


----------



## lovie

thanks twinkle :)

my headache is gone, im not sure if the pills working or the preasure thing... but im glad its gone!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

lovie said:


> ww was ok this week 0.8kg lost, about 2 pounds, im happy with that, now i just need to do that every week!
> 
> i have a weeks free membership at håkans gym, i was going to go tonight but i have a crazy headache, i took ibruprofen and it still wont go :8 i cant find the paracetamol.
> 
> :hugs:

Yay on the weight loss!! :happydance: Sorry you had a headache. I'm glad that it's gone now though!!!



twinkle1975 said:


> Lets see if I can describe an accupressure thingy over the internet....
> 
> Press your thumb and index finger together quite firmly
> 
> With your other thumb and finger (thumb on the outside) pinch the fleshy bit on the outside of your hand where your thumb & finger meet quite hard for a count of 30 - it's meant to be an accupressure point that helps with headaches - does it for me sometimes!

Hmmm... I'll have to try and remember that! Thanks for sharing! :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Glad your headache has gone lovie!


----------



## 4magpies

0.1 point away from a healthy BMI!!

x


----------



## goodies

how much have you lost this week becca ?? x


----------



## dodgercpkl

Becca that's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## 4magpies

Lost 8lb this week. Think running has given my metabolism a huge boost!

x


----------



## goodies

i have joined the gym and have lost 8lbs in 3 weeks which im happy with how far and long do you run? xx


----------



## 4magpies

Just 10-15 minutes 3 days a week at the moment.

Will double it after I've been the docs to sort my asthma out.

x


----------



## lovie

4magpies thats just awsome well done you :happydance:

Sounds like running really is great!

I still havnt been to the gym, i have vad à crazy busy week, babysitting tonight, if i finish early i'll go!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Wow Magpies! That's great!! I hope it continues to help like that until you are where you want to be! :)


----------



## twinkle1975

Well done Becca! Almost enough to make me want to go running!!


----------



## EmmyReece

:yipee: well done Becca

I've come back from spending the weekend with my cousin and her girls even more determined to make this work. I need to give myself the best chance possible to be a mummy.

The only thing is that things are super hectic until after Christmas what with going to London, actual Christmas day, then back to Cheshire, plus loads of other stuff in between. I'm still going to be giving it my all on slimming world and doing more exercise, just don't know where to squeeze in an appt with the nurse :shrug: So I'm thinking of making an appt in the new year when everything has calmed down and just keep an exercise and PROPER food diary to show her what I've been doing?


----------



## dodgercpkl

EmmyReece said:


> I'm still going to be giving it my all on slimming world and doing more exercise, just don't know where to squeeze in an appt with the nurse :shrug: So I'm thinking of making an appt in the new year when everything has calmed down and just keep an exercise and PROPER food diary to show her what I've been doing?

That sounds like a good plan!


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks girls.

Still on it.

We have been perscribed 6 months of clomid with injection induced ovulation and then onto IVF for definate. :)

x


----------



## EmmyReece

good luck with the clomid hun :hugs:

day 2 of being back on slimming world and I'm feeling pretty pleased with myself, I'm keeping my food diary, sticking to the syns limit and have had some pretty yummy meals :yipee:


----------



## lovie

Hej!

Good Job on the sw day 2 Emmy, i cant remember are you going to à group each week?

I went to the gym for the 1st time ever last night, i was so supprised it was actually fun! I only did the treadmill but i love that you can see How far you have gone and How many calories you burn! I walked/jogged/ran 5km in 48 mins im going again tonight and i hope to do it faster!

Ww for me tonight, not expecting à massive loss, Hood if i sts.

Oh and i have new tickers, the new one is to get My weight down to 25.... Probably not going to happen but we Will see, im allready half way tjat was à supprise :) i dont rrmember the last time i had à "healthy" BMI definatly more that 10 years ago.

On à ttc note i had My fs apointment yesterday, they didnt even weigh me!!! After all that time i spent worrying about them refusing to see me because of weight! The did à internal us and everything seemed normal, i was amazed! She mentioned IVF possibly as soon as april, i asked about BMI and she didnt really know:dohh: personally I'd like to be as fit and healthy as i can get by then so here starts My new healthy kick, no alcohol (except for christmas and possibly on cd 1) no coffee and gym as much as possible!

Xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: sounds like your appt went quite well hun, good on you for the plan, it sounds really good. Wow that is soon for the ivf :shock: Hope you can find some better info on the bmi part :flower:

I don't go to the sw meetings hun as I never have time to get out in the evening as our local meeting is on a night when we're at mum's. But I don't mind so much as when I tried it last time it used to really embarass me whether I'd done really well or put on :wacko:


----------



## lovie

The meetings are hard arnt they! Both getting the time to go to them and being there... I hate it when i have à gain, it just feels so rubish! Then when i have lost lots i never know why and thats embarrasing! The reason i go is because i know i wouldnt stick to it if i didnt! 

:hugs:


----------



## lovie

hello all :)

wi tomorrow! i have been good all week for the 1st time ever so i have high hopes, i really hope i have lost 1kg 2 pounds... probably wont tho, sods law... i have had losses when i have cheated masivly.. so its only fair i have a sts or gain when i have been good :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

Emmy look at your avi!! You can really tell you've lost weight. You look even more gorgeous now!

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:blush: thanks hun

I feel so bloated at the moment so it doesn't feel like I've lost anything at all, which probably means af will arrive while we're in london next week :hissy:


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm hoping for the best for you ladies and wishing tons of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## EmmyReece

dodger, is that a pregnancy ticker I spot??? :yipee: congrats hun xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

EmmyReece said:


> dodger, is that a pregnancy ticker I spot??? :yipee: congrats hun xx

It is!! I just found out yesterday and I'm totally over the moon!! :D Thank you thank you thank you!!! :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

awwwwwww massive congrats hun, really chuffed for you xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Aww Dodger that's fantastic news!!! Huge congrats!!! xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Thank you both so much!! :)


----------



## Traskey

Congratulations Dodger!


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Hows everyone doing? Xmas coming and its so hard not to scoff everything in sight isnt it when theres just food around constantly ....

Cant decide if Im starting SW in January or not, just want to eat healthily until my 6w GTT and sw is a pain with all the cooking (which I end up never doing and just eat fruit all day), but it does work for me....

x


----------



## twinkle1975

Weight loss really isn't going well!!

We're off to the Christmas Markets tomorrow so will try not to pig out too much and then get back onto it on Sunday!


----------



## Traskey

I was doing well but I had roast beef Christmas pudding. I can't diet at Christmas :blush:


----------



## twinkle1975

I love Christmas Pudding!! 

I had a bratwurst, a macaroon, a chocolate marshmallow & some cheese!! 

In my defense we normally by a load of salami & resisted this year!


----------



## dodgercpkl

So I'm officially back. Weightloss is going slow. I'm down another few pounds though. 52 total now I think. The bleeding is pretty light now, so I'm hopeful that another day or 2 will see it gone and we can start trying all over again. I started temping yesterday, but forgot to take it today - oops.

Christmas isn't going to be my usual favorite holiday this year, but we'll still have some fun spending it with my niece and nephew, brother, SIL and parents.


----------



## cranberry987

Haha. Confession time. I love it! I had a crunchie biscuit for breakfast :rofl: it was nice tho.


----------



## twinkle1975

To be fair Cran I think at this point you're entitled to whatever you want!!

Dodger - I'm really sorry - we're all here for you xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Ok so today I've had:

2 weetabix & skimmed milk

Sandwich with 2 slices wholemeal bread, slice of wafer thin beef, cucumber, mushrooms and beetroot
WW crisps
Tinned peaches & ww yogurt

So that's 11 points so far today I think - leaving me 23 points for some casserole & tinned potatoes later! 

Going to try really hard to be good between all the Christmas meals/parties that I've got


----------



## dodgercpkl

It's hard isn't it? It doesn't help that my niece, nephew and SIL all have birthdays in the next 30 days. >.< I had a huge piece of ice cream cake yesterday and I feel so guilty about it. Oh well... today's another day and I'll just have to be good today!


----------



## twinkle1975

Just had to google ice cream cake as it's one of those things I've heard of but never seen - yum!! They look amazing!!! Luckily I don't know of anywhere here that sells them!!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

twinkle1975 said:


> Just had to google ice cream cake as it's one of those things I've heard of but never seen - yum!! They look amazing!!! Luckily I don't know of anywhere here that sells them!!!

They really are delicious although I have to admit that last nights cake wasn't my favorite type. lol I'm a mint chip ice cream kinda gal and having it in a cake is just ... well... HEAVEN! Buuuuuut, I digress. Mmmm lettuce. lol


----------



## twinkle1975

hahahaha! Oh yes lettuce hits the spot every time!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Or at least I pretend it does! :blush: Actually I do love salad. I used to hate it growing up though!


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm picky about my salad - I love cucumber, lettuce, beetroot, raw carrots & mushrooms, quite like celery & radishes, dislike raw pepper and HATE tomatoes!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

twinkle1975 said:


> I'm picky about my salad - I love cucumber, lettuce, beetroot, raw carrots & mushrooms, quite like celery & radishes, dislike raw pepper and HATE tomatoes!!

My hubby loves tomatoes so even though I like them, I usually give them to him. I'm not a fan of celery, radishes or beetroot in my salads although I will say that it depends on the context.


----------



## Traskey

Dodger, sending you loads of :hugs:

I'm trying to be good but it's so hard. I suppose at least i'm not gaining at the moment with all the food around!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Are you all ready for the 'miscarraige saga' to continue? It took a very surprising twist today. 

I am back to being VERY VERY VERY cautiously pregnant. In the words of my OB, I AM pregnant, we just aren't sure at the moment if it is going to be viable or not. She says she's seen it go both ways and doesn't want to give me false hope. We talked first off about the possibilities of it being ectopic and she discounted that both by my experiences over the last week or so and by doing a physical exam. She said there is a slight chance that the next week or so could change that diagnosis, but the physical exam showed my cervix closed, no bumps in the tubes, nothing swollen abnormally - in short everything looked like it should for a viable pregnancy. 

She thinks that it's going to be one of two things - viable pregnancy (just early wonky numbers) or blighted ovum (empty sac) and that only time and further hCG tests/scans will tell. We should know more about that when we get the blood test numbers back on Monday from today's blood test. 

She estimates that due to both me and her thinking that I ovulated on the later date, that I'm 5 and a 1/2 weeks along which puts my numbers on the low side, but still within "normal". Based on that, if my numbers either stay the same or go up, she'll want to do a scan because at that point we SHOULD be able to see/hear something. So next week, I'll hopefully be having a scan and even more hopefully be hearing a happy healthy heartbeat. 

If my numbers go down, then I think it's a case of continuing to monitor, but expecting a miscarriage to happen. She thinks the bleeding that I had probably was "normal" period bleeding, though she's not discounting the possibility of the vanishing twin syndrome. She did say that a D&C or miscarriage pill isn't something to consider at this point as I could have a viable pregnancy. 

So it's a waiting game, but there's a plan in place. I was so worried and nervous when we went in today, but I think of all the things I imagined, this was the best possible outcome. I knew we wouldn't have solid answers today, but this makes me feel better about things.


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh Dodger - what a roller coaster you're going through! I'm praying for a Christmas Miracle too!! xxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

twinkle1975 said:


> Oh Dodger - what a roller coaster you're going through! I'm praying for a Christmas Miracle too!! xxx

Thank you so much! It's been quite a ride so far...!


----------



## EmmyReece

oh hun :hugs: keeping absolutely everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Traskey

Wow, let's hope it's a miracle for you Dodger :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Come on little Christmas Miracle!!


----------



## cranberry987

So. It's new year who's back on the wagon?!

I've got 4 lbs preggo weight to lose and want to lose two stone this year at least. Don't think I want to do slimming world as its so expensive eating all that fruit in the winter so just gonna eat well and go back to Pilates this Saturday. Will also take J "swimming" and walk up and down in the pool with him. 

I do have abOut 10 packs of Jaffa cakes in the house too so those need eating hehe


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm back on the wagon (although we have no food in the house (apart from cake & mince pies) so I'm writing this eating some mini cinnamon star biscuits!

I'm debating between continuing to pay the £20 a month for WW and taking up running in the dark or trying to do WW by myself and putting the £20 towards the £45 a month the gym would cost and assuming that I can find the other £25 a month from avoiding takeaways!??


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm back on the wagon a week today as we're off out to do a big food shop next monday after Chris has been paid, plus it's my birthday tomorrow so there'll be cake and party food again :dohh:

I'm going back on Slimming World properly so am just in the process of sorting out a food plan, and am also giving myself a bit of a kick up the backside and starting a separate diet journal. 

Chris' Nanna gave us money for a microwave, plus we're getting a bigger fridge freezer off Chris' parents so I have no excuse for making up batches of food and sticking to it when we're at home :)

Muller lights are 10 for £2 at the moment in Morrisons, not sure how long for though.

Hope everyone is ok, missed you ladies while I was on my b&b break :hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm back on the wagon. I pity ate myself 6 pounds heavier over the holidays, and now I'm determined to get it back off again.

Oh and in case that comment wasn't enough to be obvious, there was no Christmas miracle for me. 2 days after Christmas we got the results back from the blood test I did the friday before and the numbers didn't even come close to coming close to THINKING about doubling. And then slowed down even further from the blood work taken that day. It's termed a chemical pregnancy and I'm slowly coming to terms with everything that's happened. I'm currently waiting for my blood numbers to go back down to normal and then we'll wait and see what my body decides to do cycle wise. *le sigh*

Happy new year to everyone and good riddance to 2011 I say!


----------



## Traskey

Aww Dodger, so sorry to hear your news :hugs: I wish it had been a better outcome for you.

I am back on the diet bandwagon. I have my books out and am planning meals but the house is still full of 2 giant sticks of Jaffa cakes, half a christmas cake, mince pies, chocs, cheese and pate. A few onions and potatoes. Hardly condusive to the diet :rofl:
I need to do a shop soon! I've gained a lot over the last two weeks, although some of that is the ivf meds but need to get it under control. 

Good luck girlies :wohoo:


----------



## Traskey

Oh and i'm not joining a group. I am saving the money and doing it with the support of you guys as my weigh in!

Cran, can't believe you lost all the pregnancy weight already :dance:


----------



## twinkle1975

Dodger I am so sorry - sending you big hugs. 

Emmy - glad you've got some PMA going on - we'll do it this year!!

Trask - what does down regging involve??? (Just seen we're in your siggie - that's lovely!!)


----------



## Reba

:hi: all
It's been a while... rough few months and totally gained weight. I'm back now and losing!
:hugs:

Goal 100lbs but set my 1/2 way goal as 50 and there will be a party at 25lbs :D Almost at 10lbs now!!

2012 will be a great year!!


----------



## lovie

hello all :)

happy new year and im officially back on the diet.... gained about a stone over christmas :dohh: why oh why was i so silly!! 

so next week i will go for my 1st ww weigh in, i hope i have lost a bit of the christmas weights by then! 

I have given up alcohol till feb the 16th when we go skiing (cant go skiing without the afterski!) its only a family holiday so it wont be a crazy one but a beer in the sauna after a hard day on the slopes is well deserved i think!!

may 2012 be a special year for all of us! :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

Thank you ladies. It's a day by day thing...

Amy - I am working hard on losing my holiday weight gain too. I know we both can do it! :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm back on the diet as of today (and back on bnb after a looong absence!!)

I've been super super lucky and right now my little man is three weeks old and I weigh exactly what I weighed the day I found out I was expecting. I'm so pleased because the diet I started with you lovely ladies last new year was my first ever attempt at losing weight - I wasn't looking forward to starting over. Picking up where I left off seems so much nicer!!

Cran - are you still using your pg journal? It used to be in my cp but it's gone away and I don't know what I might have done to lose it.

Not really sure if I'll be welcome back here since I'm looking to lose some belly but not so much after a bump just now. I got so much support on here before, but I don't want to be upsetting/offending anyone. . .


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: you won't be offending anyone at all hun, stick around please. And who knows, further down the line (who knows how long) you may want to turn that belly to a bump again :D


----------



## twinkle1975

Welcome back people!


----------



## cranberry987

My journals https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-journals/828994-cranberrys-muffin-22.html#post14831873 now

Im rly bad at posting in other ppls journals now as any down time I'm sitting in a darkened room but I do read them!

Lost a lb but ate cake today so will see how that affects things. Planning on going 'swimming' next week ie walking up and down in the pool

I'm probably wtt now as want to crack on with #2. Took ages to grow this one don't wanna wait too long then have to ttc for another 18m. Would like to lose more weight this year then start trying next winter probably.


----------



## Buttonsbabe86

Hey ladies,

I thought I would come and join your belly to bump group as I desperately need some help and encouragment and you all seem a lovely bunch :D

My name is Nicola, I am 25 and my boyfriend and I have been trying to conceive for the last 3years and desperate to be a mummy and daddy!
I had my 2nd appointment with the fertility clinic today and they said that they will not continue anymore investigations until I have lost 4 1/2 stone by November. There are no ifs, buts or maybes. She said I have to have lost the weight by november to be seen again and carry on the investigations. If I haven't then she will take me off her list as she believes that i'm not taking it seriously. 

I didn't particuarly think i was overweight i wear a size 12-14 and I think I will look if I lose that amount of weight. I am very concerned how I can do it safely as I have suffered with Anorexia and bulimia in the past and have only recovered really in the last couple of years and am going to worry that with this pressure to lose this much weight that i will regress into bad habits. Please help.

Anyone had to lose that much of weight in that short period of time and on the cheap as well. As I lost my job this week, so will no longer be able to afford the gym :'(

All suggestions welcome.

p.s I HATE HATE HATE running in public! 

p.s.s I have an appointment on the 30th of January to have surgery to remove my Submucosal fibroid, and need to arrange HSG with next period. Have any of you had the surgery and anyone gained a bump after it?

Sorry about all the questions. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cranberry987

What's your bmi at the momentand what bmi would you be after 4.5st loss? Seems a bit extreme threatening to take you off the list. Sounds like a lot to lose but it's doable with a normal 2 lb per week loss (I think, maths brain not working) so I don't think you'd need to do anything too extreme, just normal dieting and maybe join the local council gym -see if they do any discounts/free for people on Job seekers

Im continuing my hard work clearing the house of Xmas crap, lost 1lb just from not eating but it could be more if I sorted things out a bit more.


----------



## twinkle1975

Wow!!!! That sounds crazy!! I'm a size 24 and my hospital has said they won't do IVF or anything until I've lost the weight but they've done an HSG already. Do you know what your BMI is?


----------



## lovie

hello lovelies :)

lil pixie massive congrats on the birth of your baby boy :) i for one would love to have you back, you ladies are such an inspiration to me :)

good idea to get cracking with the ttc #2 soonish cran :) 

buttonsbabe heelo and welcome :wave: im so sorry to here your doctor has said you have to loose 4.5 stone... even if you are at a weight where you need to to fit into the under bmi30 rule its a really irresponsible way for them to say it given your history with eating disorders. I havnt lost that much weight but as of before christmas i had lost 3 stone (gained half a stone over christmas:dohh:) i did it by going to weight watchers and walking whenever i could... i too hate public running!

the initial omg i have gained 3 stone over christmas panic is gone... i think its more like 6 pounds... the other weight must have been water/actual food in my tummy... 

i fancy a glass of wine so much tonight luckily we have none and live in sweden so no wine shops are open after 6! 

:hugs:


----------



## Buttonsbabe86

Aw you lot are lovely and yes my bmi is 36.2. but I have a lot of weight to lose although 2lbs per week doesn't seem too extreme and does feel do-able, but yes I was furious when they said that about the weight esp because of my past. But also because at my 1st appointment I had a different lady and the weight didn't seem an issue. But this was the senior consultant on the fertility clinic so couldn't really argue.

I was asked to do my HSG as well since april but my periods have almost been constant due to a fibroid, so as soon as I can spot a break in the period I will book as at least that will be some answers and I also have surgery on the 30th to remove the fibroids.

So do you ladies feel like weight watchers help then? Being unable to drive I already walk everywhere, but I was thinking with the extra time on my hands now I might try and go swimming more as I actually enjoy that exercise lol


----------



## Reba

Lovie glad it wasn't 3stone over Christmas! Phew :) 6lbs isn't horrible it should come off quickly enough.

This week's WI wasn't exciting as I have AF (OMG OMG OMG first real af in 8 months!!!) so I think I'm retaining fluids. Hoping next week will show a 3-4lb loss to make up for this week :)


----------



## lovie

good luck with next weeks wi reba :) af allways plays nasty tricks with the scales so unfair as if its not bad enough anyway! 

buttonsbabe weight watchers has helped me... i end up feeling like i bloody well paid for that meeting im not going to miss it so i end up eating healthily even tho i dont want to! 2 pounds is really doable especially with all the walking and then some swimming added on! stick with us on here and we will try to help you keep the weight loss sensible! there have been times on here when the ladies have said your eating to little or you deserve a little treat, it really helps that we are all loosing weight aiming for the same thing :)

talking of aiming for the same goal am i right that all the ladies that were on bellies to bumps went on to have boys? cran tarkwa lil pixie strawberry.... any more? this thread must make boys :blue: hopefully another bath of blue bfp's soon :)


----------



## skyler28

hi girls do you mind if i join in on this thread could do with some support trying to loose this weight :) xxxxx sometimes it gets too much at one point i was verging on 23 stone so i have already lost some weight but its really hard :( weightgain was initially to the medication i was on for my epilepsey but also the insulin resistance hasnt helped. i am however hitting this battle of the bulge with avengance this year and I WILL HAVE LOST MY WEIGHT lol


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Thanks so much lovie! 

Yep, I think we did all have little boys (well, not so little in my case lol) 

I think I must still be losing a little bit of baby weight, Ive lost 4lb in the last three days. Lol I know bfing shifts some calories but I doubt that can continue! Still, it's 4lb less to lose! 

Cran, I'm just working my way through your journal - its taking me a little while becaus your journals always move so fast!! I'll be starting my parenting journal I think on Monday  

Lovie I'm glad you didn't gain as much as you thought, 6lbs for a good Christmas is well worth it! It'll be off again in no time!


----------



## cranberry987

I'll summarise - bf is a nightmare, rich needs to grow up (he now has), colic and mastitis gahh. And there's some stuff about it being lovely and some pics hehe

I have insulin resistance too, or I did, I dunno getting tested again in two weeks. It makes it super hard to lose weight but is helped if you do lose so just the most stupid thing ever! Slowly slowly tho and you'll get there. 

I saw something on money saving expert about how youcan get online ww for free as they have reduced and cash back and stuff. Should be able to find it if you google it. 

X


----------



## lovie

welcome skyler :flower: well done on the weight you have allready lost! have you been following a specific diet? love your wedding pic in your avatar, you guys look really happy :)

yay for a new parenting journal lil pixie :) hopefully by the end of 2012 bellies to bumps will have enough boys for a football team :haha:

we are going to meet some friends in town this afternoon at a cafe that does the most amazing hot chocolate... i need to resist as its probably about 2 days worth of points! i will just take a sip of håkans and order a coke or something :)

hope everyone is having a great weekend :)


----------



## skyler28

Hi lovie , thank you for the welcome and thank you for the comment on my wedding photo:flower: it was the best day of my entire life so far i love my hubby to bits lol 

as far as the diet goes i have been following low gi diet but now have upped my game and cut carbs down to only having wholewheat rice with things like chicken and lots of veggies. 
breakfast is either a yoghurt or bowl of porridge and for lunch i eat tuna and shredded carrot/red cabbage. 
this is only a taster of recipes i use though. also cut out all fizzy pop and only drink water, squash and i drink decaffe coffee to get me through my shifts on placement as a student nurse:coffee:. i do snack throughout the day on apple pieces and dried apricots, sunflower seeds. 

my downfall is whitebread and chocolate so i have to make sure i do not touch these at all as once i do it is game over lol weightloss is slow at the moment though so i need to plough on lol:wacko::hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Welcome Skyler


----------



## Buttonsbabe86

Welcome Skyler, good luck with the weight loss and we're all in the same boat so understand.

I will definitely be sticking with you ladies and I will officially start the diet on monday once i've convinced my boyfriend to finish the last of the christmas food (I won't be able to resist having any lol) so all that temptation is out of the window.

So all the bumps on here ended up being boys eh? My boyfriend and I really really want a girl, but obviously we're sure we will be grateful for either but fingers crossed for the bump and a girl xxx and this thread just goes to show it can be done :D


----------



## skyler28

Just wanted to say that i purhcased just dance 2 some time ago and now have upgraded to just dance 3 .
i try and do at least 5 indvidual dances per evening and i give myself sunday night off. 
if you like to dance it is so much fun . plus my hubby is competitive so he has to beat me so funny watching a 39 year old blokey bloke dancing to calafornia girls by katy perry lmao :thumbup::flower:


just thought id share this as it makes me smile when im feeling a little big glum x :hugs:


----------



## lovie

skylar that sounds so funny! you must film him secretly! :muaha: as you can tell im a little bit of an evil OH! sounds like a good dance plan tho.. fun excersise is the best!

sounds like a good plan to eat up all the christmas food buttonsbabe.. its so hard having temptation around the house! i tell my OH not to buy nice treats because i have no will power... if there is sweets in the cupbord i will eat them... but if i have to go to the shop to buy them i wont bother... my laziness overides my desire to eat bad food!!

had a little treat tonight a takeaway.. i choose japanese food as i think its the most healthy... still a bit naughty.. oh and i ate some pringles and a christmas candy caine and a mini magnum :blush: oh well i can say that was my weekly points!

its so late, just waiting for oh to ave 30 mins on the computor game he is addicted to then bed for us :)

:hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Skylar - your diet sounds so so good! I wish I ate so well, I think I'm doing well with brown toast and low fat cheese spread! The dancing sound like great fun! My dh suggested we get wii fit, and the Zumba game for the wii so we can do it together - it'd definately be a laugh since we both have two left feet!! 

I havent done any excercise yet. I'm not really sure but I don't think I'm supposed to so soon after a section. My hv even told me not to walk too far - that's my excuse and I'm sucking to it!!


----------



## Buttonsbabe86

i was considering getting the wii fit too lil_pixie, with all the choices of exercises available and all in the privacy in your own home! Bonus!

Lovie, all year we never have any bad food in the house like crisps or sweets etc. But boyfriend always had a thing for biscuits but when I said it wasn't needed it was just habitual with his hot drinks he soon managed to cut them out.
It was just christmas, for some reason my family and his family decided to give us MASSIVE food hampers instead of presents. Shame I hadn't told them about eating healthily for fertility purposes, worst gifts I could have received this year lmao

Good luck to us all xxx


----------



## skyler28

I recommend investing in a wii as on those days where you dont feel like going to the leisure centre you can just stick it on and do erxcersise at home . :thumbup:

i have the just dances, zumba with belt and the wii fit balance board to be honest i dont really get on too well with the zumba:shrug: but balance board is great as it weighs you and does your bmi also. 

i normally swim in the week aswell but i havent been going much as bored on my own but i have now roped sis in law to going with me so back to swimming on monday yayyyyyyyyyyyy:happydance:


also one of my kitties fell in sink of washing up this afternoon he is okay not hurt but it was funny as he was sitting there on worksurface covered in bubbles :haha:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

im not too sure about the sumba myself, but doing it with my dh (picture biker covered in tattoos lol) sounds like a laugh.

ive been really bad with food today! had a bacon butty at my mums house . . oops!

finally ive started my parenting journal, done my birth story and a pic of little man (and me with a bump the size of a small country, not too sure theres hope for my belly after that lol)


----------



## skyler28

:haha: giggles 

im gunna sneek a peek at the journal if thats okies xxx:coffee:


----------



## lovie

aww poor kitty... but does sound very cute! 

off to check up lil pixies journal.. does anyone of the new members have a journal? :)


----------



## skyler28

I dont have a journal i wouldnt know where to start lol :wacko:


----------



## lovie

they are great but mine often is just a moan fest!


----------



## twinkle1975

Just........been........running........think.......I.......might........die.....


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi all.:hi: I would like to join. I'm Regal 32 and overweight. Recommended by Lovie. :)

I start WW this week. Doc says I have to lose at least 25lbs/11.36 kg but my personal goal is 50lbs/22.73 kg

I am very nervous as I don't like to link my fertility to my weight but I know it most likely plays a factor in my recurring BFNs. Also I want to be as healthy as possible when carrying my first LO.

I look forward to chatting with you all. :)


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello Regalpeas!


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Twinkle :wave:

Has anyone gotten their BFP in this thread after losing a significant amout of weight?


----------



## cranberry987

twinkle1975 said:


> Just........been........running........think.......I.......might........die.....

:rofl: I fricking hate running too but you can definitely feel it working!

I got preggo after losing 3 st but it did take clomid to do it so not sure of it's related. Planning on losing at least another two once I get round to actually starting the diet again. Think I need to get the wii sorted. Maybe start with Pilates then build up to Zumba. Im so unfit at the moment, muscles feel like I've woken up from a coma. 

Any new wii games which are fun? Have a dance one, zumba, the yoga/Pilates/strength one. Mmm. Not sure what else I have. Good to have variety really as its so easy to get bored.


----------



## Reba

Welcome to everyone that is new!! :hi:

Oooh almost everyone in this thread had boys so far!? DH says he wants a little girl because then he'd have two beautiful girls in his life :cloud9: I'm fine with a boy first and then a girl. Really we'll take either gender after this much time trying!! :haha:

Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Hi Regalpeas :flower:

I got pregnant after losing two stone - We'd beed ttc for almost three years and nothing else had changed so im sure it was the weightloss that helped us!

Right - ive set myself a target of 43 lbs to lose - that will make me 9st 13lbs. that'll still be over weight but single digits would be lovely!! I'm really struggling to get my head back into it right now - im still not eating well but im so so tired, i just grab anything i dont have to cook and im never managing to eat more than twice a day. 

Hopefully i'll do better once ive been shopping and i can stock up on quick healthy options. 

I've always wanted to run, but i cant even run to the end of the street :dohh:

i like doing the fitness programmes on the TV, think it'll be 12 weeks before i can do those though - Cran arent you supposed to not excercise for 6 weeks or something? 

happy monday everyone :winkwink:


----------



## RainAngel

:hi: ran across this thread in pokin around :) my name's Brandi (everybody calls me B, though!) and im 28, significantly overweight.


----------



## lovie

Hello RP glad you found the thread :) welcome! 

twinkle bless you I feel like that when I have been running, i look like a big red tomato aswell! well done for going running tho!!

lil pixie did you notice a change in your cycles as you lost weight? 

I think I'm going to get gym membership... the only problem is you have to sign up for a year and i dont think i will be fancying the gym whilst in the 2ww after IVF or if i get pregnant.. håkans going to go tonight(hes a member) and ask them if we can postpone the membership if we get pregnant.. the problem with that is the lady that owns the gym is a family friend... i just hope she doesnt say anything to his family... oh well if he asks her not to i guess she wont, it would be very unprofesional if she did!

:hugs:


----------



## lovie

Hi Brandi and welcome :flower:


----------



## EmmyReece

Oh crikey, I need to be checking back in here more often. Hi to all the new faces :hi:

Ladies, it's just a very quick update from me, I had weigh in this morning and the scales show that I've lost about 2kg since starting slimming world last week :happydance: I did have to double check them a few times, firstly with extra clothes to see if they increased at all (which they did), and then I moved the scales around the room to make sure it was the same on each place I did it and it was :winkwink:

We're off to do food shopping in a bit, but I will be back later to catch up on journals etc :hugs:


----------



## lovie

well done emmy great loss:happydance::happydance: enjoy food shopping :)

back to the boy/girl talk, my OH beleives we will have a girl, when he dreams about us having a baby he says its a girl he sees, i dont know how he'd know because id dress a boy and girl the same as babies... id like a boy, there is just something so lovely about little boys, im not into the girly fairy pink things so much.. id try my best if i had a girl that liked all that fairy princess stuff... :flower:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Lovie I did see a difference in my cycles - when i was at my heaviest they were all over the place, some cycles were up to 10 weeks long. as i lost weight they went down to 28-35 days. i imagine if id have carried on losing they might have evened out even more any maybe got to the point where they were mostly the same length, i cant be sure of that though.

hopefully by the time my period comes back i'll have lost more weight and it wont be so much of a factor anymore. then maybe it'll be back to ttc!


----------



## lovie

Thats great that the weight loss helped you cycles so much! Mine have allways been 28-35 days oh How I'd love à regular 28 day cycle!! :)


----------



## skyler28

just popping in to say hello to all :flower::hugs:

i have had a day at university today so am mentally tired lol but im gunna walk up the big long hill to the leisure centre in a hours time for my swim. :thumbup:


I hope this weightloss marlarky ends up with a BIG BIG BIG BIG BIG fat bfp lol because its getting right up my nose now lol only took 9 yrs for it to annoy me i must have the patience of a saint lol 


another thing i was pondering today is i am diabetic will i have a massive baby lol my sis in law is diabetic also and her last son ( she has 5 kids lol ) was 10lb 11 born he looked more like a toddler :haha:


----------



## twinkle1975

Flipping heck, that is massive!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I think cran had GD do she'd be able to tell you more about that but my diabetes test was excellent and my baby was 9lb 15! I think if your gonn have a big baby there isn't a whole lot you can do about it - at least if your at risk for having a baby with a high birth weight they can monitor you x


----------



## lovie

10 pound 11!! I hope she didnt buy any new born clothes! 

well done you lil pixie growing a big healthy xander! were you expecting a bigish baby? how tall are you if you dont mind me being a nosy mare! me my brother and sister were all bigish babies 8.5 pounds ish.. but all within 1 pound of each other even tho we have different dads, my mum thinks its to do with how tall the mum is rather than the mum and dad... she has some funny ideas tho! 

marmite on tooast for tea! oh i love marmite on toast!! :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've heard loads of theories like that! One mw did say she wouldn't expect a baby that big to come out of anyone less than 5ft 8 so maybe your mum is right! 

Lol I'm 4ft 11! No wonder he got stuck!


----------



## skyler28

i told her to buy age 2 -3 yrs when i saw him he was a boster :haha: i call him oompa lumpa lol :dohh:


----------



## cranberry987

I had gd yep and had a 6lb 11 baby. Just gotta control your levels and there's no reason you'll have a big baby apart from if it's just gonna be big iykwim.

The growth scans are almost useless. Mine showed him as being 50-55th% throughout and he came out around 12th%. My last scan was two days before he was born so really there's literally no point scanning. There's supposed to be a 15% margin of error which is obviously nonsense


----------



## lovie

I guess there is just no telling how it's going to go, when i get my bfp i don't think i will be buying many newborn clothes as my little sister was in 3-6 month babygrows by the time she went home from hospital, she was only in for about 4 days:haha:


----------



## skyler28

was just a thought as im already diabetic on injections so wondered if been preggers made your diabetes worse. the thought of a big baby is making my eyes water lol


----------



## cranberry987

Urgh. I need some motivation to stop snacking and eat properly. Have these cake bars from asda and they're gone in 3 mouthfuls and I could probably have a piece of toast instead but sill I eat them! Whyyyy. 

Maybe I should just throw em away. Also have an entire Xmas cake which I cooked and we didn't eat.... Would be tragic to throw it without trying it at least.... Gah!


----------



## cranberry987

Your sugars will most likely go up in pregnancy but if you're on insulin you just take more until you're in target. Easy peasy :)


----------



## Lawyer chick

Hello I'm new here. My name is Sarah. 
I posted a new here intro earlier. I definitely need to loose weight for a better pregancy
I had my son young and went back to normal weight which was 135 lbs. At 18 I gained 25 a year for 3 years despite balanced meals cooked by mom. 
I have managed to go up and down being under 200 when dh and I started our relationship and under that in 2005. However I am current around 256. 
I have. Great program to log online and going try home workouts and the gym. I have a membership. Used to swim lots but since cycle is so wacky (bleeding 18+ days)swimming is difficult. Glad to see there are others for support


----------



## cranberry987

Hi sarah

I've lost two lbs :) 2 more to go. Then can start working on my new years resolution of two stone. Think that's entirely doable and even more probably. Continuing good work on clearing house of Xmas stuff - three Lindt chocolates and toast for breakfast. What a stupid waste of calories!!


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Ladies,
Thanks for the welcome and info on WL and getting pregnant. Congrats to new mommies and bfps. Very exciting. :) Also congrats to those who lost weight this week. Not an easy feat.

Today is my first WI for WW and AF is on. Im bloated. :( Well we'll see what that plus holiday eating will amount to.

Talk with you all soon. :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Aww cran he was on the 12%? That's a proper newborn lol, Xander was on 91% 

Someone needs to come to my house and take away the biscuits, roses & crisps I've been living on for days! I just can't get started on this diet at all. Once I've done one week and seen a result I know I'll be away but it's just not happening and I'm getting so so mad with myself! 

Going shopping tonight so maybe I'll be able to pick up some healthier options. . .


----------



## lovie

welcome sarah :)

i'll pop over and eat your roses lil pixie :winkwink: 

wi tonight, dreading it, let you know the damage later!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Aww lovie if only itd been a few weeks ago! You could have taken them off my hands while you were in Manchester


----------



## dodgercpkl

I've been pretty quiet in this thread lately, but I'm popping on to say that I've finally lost the holiday weight that I put on! YAY! Now to get myself closer to that goal of 190.... :)

Cran - grats on the 2 pound loss!

Lovie, Regal - good luck on the WI ladies!


----------



## skyler28

just popped in to say im struggling big time got to go to gym now and then swimming also im having to push myself really hard to go lol would be better if leisure centre was down the road or something but i have a 25 min walk to get there boooooooo ,. anyway had a good day at uni today and i hope all of you are well and doing well with weightloss i will be back later on but for now adios ameigos lol xxxxxxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

skyler28 said:


> just popped in to say im struggling big time got to go to gym now and then swimming also im having to push myself really hard to go lol would be better if leisure centre was down the road or something but i have a 25 min walk to get there boooooooo ,. anyway had a good day at uni today and i hope all of you are well and doing well with weightloss i will be back later on but for now adios ameigos lol xxxxxxx

*hugs* I can totally get how you are struggling with that. I've been struggling with exercise myself, and now that I'm back in school, I'm forced to get more exercise because I can NEVER get a parking space close to class. I'm glad about that though. I'm also taking tai chi, so I'm hoping that will be something that I really enjoy. 

I hope you can get back on the track you want to be on though!


----------



## Reba

Last week I only lost .6 because of AF... this week I'm not feeling very positive at all :nope: WI tomorrow so hopefully my negative feeling all week has led to more weight loss because I've been super strict with myself.

Good job on the losses everyone!!


----------



## cranberry987

I tried to go to a class yday but they wouldn't let me in even tho I've been told I'm fine to exercise!! Went mental as gym have been shit about loads of things and now this. Emailed them to say here's my months notice and decided to join council gym which is half the price. As per they were total shit and said noo you have to wait out your contract so I had to have a massive row with them as I'm supposed to be on a rolling month contract. Ended up they said well you've been missold then and I threatened them with a solicitor. So they took my months notice. Har har. 

Anyway. Going to do an online shop tomorrow then there's no excuse!


----------



## Lawyer chick

Thanks for the welcome. I'm using my fitness pal and love it. I'm dying to get to my first goal which is 4 to 5 lbs to go. A gf saw me said I look like I had lost weight. So :D. I'm also doing amazing drinking at least 6 servings of water and not dragging. It's actually my go to drink.


----------



## Regalpeas

Hey Ladies. First weigh in today. I gained roughly 10lbs over the holiday. Not happy about that at all. Just laid out my gym clothes for tomorrow morning. I will do a tape at home. Also I'm planning my meals for tomorrow. Something's got to give. 
Wishing you all the best :thumbup:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Good luck with the WI ladies! 

Lawyer hick you'll have those few pounds off in not time! It's so encouraging when you set mini goals and meet them  

RP christmas is always brutal. It'll come off fast and you'll be back on track in no time. Just stay focused. And if you could send some of that focus over to me that'd be awesome! 

Cran - that gym has been messing you around for ages!! Your better off tring somewhere new, especially since its so much cheaper!! 

Don't know that I can hop for too much fom this week. Went shopping last night it couldn't find any inspiration. Think I'm gonna make a list today of all the food I used to eat when I was dieting. I used to love the healhy food I ate but I just can't remember any of it.


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm having a similar problem remembering what I ate - just can't work it out!! Think I need to get my old food diaries out & swot up!


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh I said in my journal that I'd post a recipe here for Beetroot soup that I think is point free on WW & probably pretty low on anything else too!

250g (1/2 lb) Cooked beetroot (not pickled) (beets), chopped 
1 medium carrot, peeled and chopped 
1 small onion, peeled and chopped 
3 sticks celery 
salt and pepper to taste 
500ml (1 pint) vegetable stock
10ml (2 tsp) olive oil (I used fry light instead which is zero points)

30 ml (2 tbsp) low fat creme fraiche (Optional - obviously this has points in but WW do some that is 1 point per 30ml)

Use a heavy bottom pan to gently fry the chopped onion in the olive oil/fry light until it is soft and translucent.

Add the stock, carrot and celery and bring to the boil.

Cook until they are soft before adding the cooked beetroot.

Simmer until the carrot and beetroot are tender.

Use a food processor or hand blender to make a smooth soup. 

(DO NOT put your very hot soup into your very cold blender straight away as this will cause your blender to crack and bright pink soup will leak out all down your cupboards and washing machine staining the rubber seal pink!!) :cry:

Serve hot with a spoonful of creme fraiche swirled in (if you can spare the points!!)

It's yummy and makes a change from tomato based zero point soup (bleugh!)


----------



## cranberry987

Oh and I'll agree with not pickled because then it tastes like vinegar soup. Not that I've found out the hard way ...... :rofl: I'm such a bad cook I'm surprised I've not poisoned
Myself yet.


----------



## twinkle1975

Heehee - just thought Id better make it obvious!! I need these things pointing out!


----------



## Traskey

Hey ladies, sorry for being MIA lately. Two weeks of crazy time at work :(

It's January, I gained over Christmas :blush: and now it needs to go again. No shakes but low GI.

:hi: :howdy: to all the newbies. Buttonsbabe, that sounds like Hertfordshire, although they should do your hsg with your current bmi but any further you'll need to lose. They won't budge on it either (trust me I know).

Twinks, sorry about the beetroot soup accident, hope all is well now. 

GL to all weighing in this week :hug:


----------



## lovie

yummy soup! must try that!!

wi today gained 8 pounds over christmas:dohh: oh well hopefully it comes of soon!

:hugs:


----------



## Reba

Congrats to all the losses this week!

That soup sound delish!! Sorry to hear about the pink washer! :dohh:

WI today down .9 was hoping for more but I'm really close to 10lbs!! Just over 1/3rd of the way to my first goal of 25lbs. 1/5th of the way to my second goal of 50lbs. Just have to keep it up.


----------



## Lisa84

:hi: Hiya everyone :hi:

Sorry i've been away for like forever!!!! Need a break from the craziness but i missed it too much so had to come back :)

I've not really been actively trying to lose weight while i have been away but haven't been bad either so i'm pretty much the same as when i left.

Thinking of going back to SW on wednesday though as my friend who has just had a baby is going back on too so it might give me some motivation. Really need to lose at least a stone before IVF and the wedding as well :)

Hope all of you are well :) xxxx


----------



## Soili

Hi guys!! I've gone to FS in the end of December and was put on Metformin and was told to loose 10kg by my next appointment on March 7th. So that's what I'm doing ;) Loosing weight is no picnic, but I've done it before and not once, so I'm pretty confident that I can do it in time. Somehow I calculated I had 3 months to do it though and only 2 days ago figured out that it's actually only 2. Oopsy! I was always very bad counting dates, whether it's hours or days or months.

Anyway! I've lost 3.3kg (a bit over 7lbs) in a bit over 2 weeks, so going well for now! Of course, only first kilos are gone, it's going to get harder. I'm prepared for that though.

Today is actually my dietician appointment. They booked it for me at FS, I think it's just their protocol. I said I knew how to loose weight and didn't really need help ;) But what the hey! I'll let you guys know how it went.

I'm basically going intuitively. If I'm hungry a few times a day, then something must be working. But I do try to fit into some basic rules I came up with. I usually let myself have anything I want for breakfast. Then for lunch I eat normally, but limit my portions and for dinner I eat very lightly and mostly proteins. I don't do any heavy exercising, because it usually makes me very hungry afterwards. Instead I walk walk walk. Oh and drink as much water I can physically can :D

I'm really on strict schedule here. If I wanna do it, I can't let myself slack up much ;)


----------



## Lisa84

Good luck Soili :)

I'm on a kinda strick schedule as well as i have to lose a stone before IVF starts :) xxx


----------



## Soili

Thank you, Lisa! :) Do you know when your IVF is going to be? 

I also have a stone to go until I'm BMI 30! Eeek, I'm all converting kilos and lbs and stones, back and forth here :D But they want me at BMI 28. I don't think there's any specific reason, but to test my determination LOL


----------



## Lisa84

Thats exactly the same as me :) 

I was referred in May and they said the wait is around 9 months at the min so it should be anytime now. I'm hoping for a Mar/Apr start to give myself enough time to prepare xx


----------



## Soili

Awesome! Not much wait left! :) You must be really excited! I had to wait 3 months for my first appointment and I'm yet to try any drugs at all. We're pretty much still getting tested. I hope I'll get some help in March and won't just be sent home told to loose more weight ;) I've ovulated in the last two cycles, but I made my own decision to go back on the pill in Sept-Oct and I think that's what reloaded my ovaries. Not sure how long the effect is going to last.


----------



## Traskey

Lisa, welcome back :wohoo:

Reba, well done on your loss this week.

Soili, hope the appointment with the dietician went well.

Hope you're all having a good week!


----------



## skyler28

hello to all and good luck to those who have fs appointments coming up. 

my weigh in is on sunday at 4pm im hoping to see a difference in the scales as i have worked my butt of excersing this week lol 

have a dodgy tummy tonight i know its the metformin always have a few weeks okay then one night of trips to the loo :growlmad:


sorry i just keep popping on with randoms then dissappearing for the night again , im just a busy busy bee at the moment with studying xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Welcome back Lisa! 

Today i have eaten a breakfast sub and a chip barm :dohh:


----------



## Lisa84

Thanks pix :)

Ive decided that coz im join SW next wednesday im gonna eat what i want until then. I dont mean eat the whole fridge and binge just not think about whetherits ok on SW xxx


----------



## Reba

Thanks Traskey

Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## Soili

I envy you guys in UK a bit, I wish we had some sort of slimming world thingy here too. I think it would be very motivational to go to group weigh ins and see all those people getting slimmer together with you! We got none of that here ;) I wonder if it's franchised, should I open one myself??? LOL

So yeah, went to my dietician appointment and she gave me plenty tips and worked out a diet for me, which is very close to what I was already doing anyway. But here's an interesting fact - she said that one needs to drink 30ml of water for each kilo of weight. In UK numbers, it would be a full big glass of water for every 20lbs and that doesn't count coffee, tea and whatnot. I was already drinking lots, but I guess will have to do even more!

She's basically a dietician for pregnant ladies there, so she said not to get used to any sugar substitutions, because they're not recommended in pregnancy, and try to limit sugar as much as possible altogether. And to eat small portions 5-6 times a day to keep insulin levels more or less constant throughout the day. That's basically it, I think. I'm going to see her again on the same day as my next FS app., I guess to track the progress. 

Oh, they made me weigh in with all my winter clothes and shoes and that number went into the file! WHAAAAA!! :D If I knew, I'd wear some light dress and not jeans with heavy belt and sweater LOL


----------



## lovie

hello :)

ouch to tummy ache on metermorphin i hope it gets better soon skylar!

hi lisa enjoy eating what you like before slimming world oficially starts :)

soli thats so unfair that they weighed you in your winter clothes! at least next time if you wear a light dress it will be an extra little gain :)

as for me i have a dinner party tonight, not looking forward to the food side of things, i dont want to seem rude by leaving food!

:hugs:


----------



## Soili

lovie, hehe, that's the plan for the next weigh in! :D 

Good luck with the dinner, hun! I have lunch with in-laws every Sunday and I hate telling anyone that I'm on a diet, so I plan to just chew reeeeeeally slowly and rearrange food on the plate constantly ;) I find it that complimenting food right away and going "oh, so full, thank you so much" makes people really happy with themselves and not actually tracking how much you ate.


----------



## lovie

Great tip soli thank you :)


----------



## Traskey

Some good tips from the dietician Soili. I was told to drink 3-4 litres when I was on my last diet as it helps speed up the fat out of your body. I suck at drinking water and it does mean you are on the toilet all the time (not good in my job) but it's meant to help.


----------



## Lawyer chick

Hi ladies. I used to hate water but now for some reason it's all I grab and really all I want. This oming from a girl who loved her Pepsi. Despite quitting that for six months plus over the last 3 years 
I'm using my fitness pal and I love it. I had started some weigh loss in oct but then I had surgery for cervix biopsy for dysplasia and got totally stressed per surgery and gain the nearly ten ponds right back then then holidays.
I'm down nearly 5 and almost at my first mini goal which is an even 0 number. Once I hit that I'm hoping I will keep getting it done. 
The other night I mde one thing from our grocery store which was supposed to be more healthier for me mini chicken sliders and dh and ds(16) won't shut up about good they were. This coming from my junk food addicts. Lol


----------



## skyler28

decided to be naughty and jump on scales a day early lol but have gone down another 2.5 kg wooohooooooo i know at the start it comes off quick then slows down a lot after first few weeks but im soooooo happy with that right now. *jumps up and down *


----------



## Lisa84

Well done skyler thats a fab loss. It does come off quicker at first but its gives u a good foundation to continue and the motivation u need :) :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Reba

Good job on the losses!!

For the dinner party walk around with something in your hands at all times. A glass of water will help. People have this need to make sure you are eating or drinking. I found if I wandered around with nothing in my hands then they wanted to offer me food but if I had water in my hands they were ok and didn't bug me. Even if you get diet pop/soda and walk around with it in a wine glass. People think that you're drinking wine :haha:


----------



## Regalpeas

Reba that's such a great tip. I need to deal with social cues better. I am so easily influenced and did not realize this until recently. If someone talks to me I get off my plan. If someone suggests food or offers I often take it after a second attempt. It's like all I have is one no in me. I gotta get stronger at this. A little more difficult than I thought.

Much encouragement to you all.


----------



## lovie

Thats such a great idea reba!! this time i did enjoy a few (too many) glasses of wine and some yummy cheese, but oh well, it was fun! now time to make up for it...

We had our FS appointment today and everything came back normal... she said my ovulation was strong so she didnt give me clomid, she sent a referral for IVF so I should be starting IVF mid April. I'm sceared in a way, but also glad that its happening rather than just hanging waiting for something to happen. 

here in Sweden the rule is you have to be under 35 BMI to have IVF but they like you to be under 28 BMI.. im not sure if they can actually refuse to treat you... but i am going to aim for a bmi of 28. It means I would like to loose 28 pounds in 12 weeks which is really not very likely.. but i will try! 

also i feel like if we have our free treatments and they dont work i will allways regreat having a bmi that is high, like its a waste of money and time if im not in the best shape i can be.

I am going to have to start working out :loopy: don't really want to but i have to do this! :hugs:


----------



## skyler28

lovie said:


> I am going to have to start working out :loopy: don't really want to but i have to do this! :hugs:

lovie if i can work out then anyone else can also lol i really really hate it i have to force myself to go out and do some excersise lol the diet i can handle fine but the excersise i have a mental fight with myself before every session lol i am such a :brat: i always tell hubby off saying why dont u excersise lol

so hubby has brought me a moutain bike and says that i can do his kinda excercise he is obsessed with his moutain bike lol im still thinking of excuses not to get on it i might throw myself on the ground and kick my legs screaming i cant ride a bike lmao


----------



## lovie

You might enjoy bike riding, i love it, i really like the way you get à long way Without much effort... Its too snowy here to ride à bike now:( i hate the idea of spinning classes tho.. My oh's sister Wants me to go with her i need an excuse not to go! 

We are going to go skiing at the weekend thats fun!


----------



## Lisa84

I go spinning Amy and love it!!! I feel like i have had a really good work out after it and it's only 50 mins long :) xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Ooh I love bike riding too! Dh said he'll buy me a new bike this year too! 

WI day for me today and ive gained a pound - I absolutely deserved that!!


----------



## lovie

Aww its only à pound it Will come off pixie :) 

Maybe i Will try spinning, group excersising fills me with dread!

Im having à coffee between clases today, wish i lived in the city so i could go home and relax!


----------



## cranberry987

Urg spinning classes are brutal! Also the seats are razor thin so your ass hurts. 

I might go on the wii today. Wonder what my wii fit age is. Over 50 I bet!


----------



## Lisa84

Oh my absolute fricking GOD!!! I have only gone and put on a stone since i left SW :cry: How the chuff has that happened?!! I don't feel like i have put on a whole stone pfft :(

O well i'm on it now and determined to shift it!! Bring on the Spinning lol xxx


----------



## cranberry987

:( I bet you can lose a good chunk of that in a week tho if you go for it. There's always a lot of water weight

Right. That's it. I'm stopping procrastinating and gonna exercise. Jut eaten an entire tin of pineapple. Better than toast I spose.....


----------



## Lisa84

Yh i'm aiming for 6 in my first week. From this day forward my body is a temple!! :)

Definately better than toast :) What kind of exercise were you thinking of doing? xx


----------



## cranberry987

OO apparently it's been 369 days since I was on the wii last. I'm sure it wasn't that long.... Thinking dance game then just some random exercises. Have Tesco order coming soon so will cook stew etc once that's here.


----------



## Lisa84

Was your little avatar all depressed and did you get a ticking off lol xx


----------



## cranberry987

You'd have thought it would have lost some weight in all that time not being fed! Did 15 mins before shopping arrived and baby kicked off. My wii fit age is 32 tho. : rofl: as IF!


----------



## twinkle1975

I've stopped trusting the wii - it regularly tells me my wii age is 23 and as I'm a fat, unfit, crumpet eating 37 year old - it lies!!


----------



## lovie

Crumpets mmmmm


----------



## skyler28

crumpets are so yummyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy i could eat a whole pack of them lol and i mean the twelve pack lol:winkwink:


ooooo and toasted muffins omg so nice lol as i sit here nibbling on a snack a jack lol :cry:


----------



## Lisa84

Can we please stop takin about crumpets. They are like my most favourite thing ever and unless this talk stops im goin to have get my coat on and take a walk to the corner shop lol xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Sorry no more crumpets - I'm on soup making detail again tonight


----------



## Soili

Hi guys!! I hope your weekend went by without causing any damage to the dieting plans! :) Mine unfortunately didn't ;) I did my best during the lunch with in-laws, but still ended up 400gr plus next morning. I think my MIL puts like twice more salt in food than I do and I always suffer from liquid retention next day, no matter how much water I drink trying to dilute and wash out all that excess of salt. It's starting to really annoy me, because we have lunch with them every week and I basically loose 2 days out of each week going damage control after Sunday lunches... I might just have to come clean, say that I'm on a diet and only eat soup there or something.


----------



## lovie

It's so hard when other people are cooking! I'm sure they would be supportive if you told them about the diet... 

Håkan has sorted out the gym, if I get pregnant I can put the membership on hold. Was going to go tonight but I'm going down with something I have a sore throut and runny nose no fun!


----------



## Lisa84

Yh just explain to them that you are on a diet i'm sure they would be supportive. Plus you can try and make healthy choices when having your sunday dinner like just having meat, veg and boiled pots. If they are aware of it then they are less likely to be offended by you not wanting to eat all the bad for you bits of a sunday dinner 

Sorry you are not feeling too well Amy. hopefully it packs up and pisses off so you can hit the gym xxx


----------



## Soili

I don't like telling anyone that I'm on a diet, less so in-laws, because it usually becomes the center of everyone's attention and the only subject of conversation. MIL is very chatty, I'm risking having to deal with constant questions about it. I'm not afraid they wouldn't understand, I'm afraid they would be TOO supportive ;)

Lisa, I had a piece of lean meat, fresh veggie salad, a cup of tea without sugar and an apple. That was it! Very healthy, very on diet. Still plus 400gr on scales! Yesterday I was feeling PMS-y, down about the weight and decided to treat myself to a McDonalds cheeseburger, some fries and ice-cream. Lost all the weight I gained over Sunday, plus 100gr more! I can only explain it with crazy amounts of salt MIL puts in food, which apparently is a lot more than in McDonalds food! She always did it. I would have to tell her to cook something aside for me without any salt and that's kinda borderline rude. Starting to consider bringing my own food ;)


----------



## Lisa84

I have found that it doesn't always effect you straight away the good and the bad days. like when i have a really good week at SW i can go to class and not lose anything but then the week after i can have an average week and lose :shrug: Weird bodies lol

Well done on only having that at Sunday dinner. I said about healthy choices but i never make healthy choices when i have sunday dinner. I just can't resist a yorkshire pud!! lol xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Could you tell a little white lie & say you've been told to cut down on your salt intake? (If it helps - I'm telling you now you should cut down on your salt intake!!)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

lol twinkle! 

could you tell me to cut down on my shit intake?!?


----------



## twinkle1975

https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/naughty.gif Yep, got my teacher voice on - Stop Eating Shit!!! https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/ack.gif


----------



## Soili

LOL Twinkle!! :D She'll want to know what is wrong with me and if it was a doctor who told me that ;) They love to talk about doctors there, another thing I prefer not to discuss with anyone else. Oh well. Either I get over myself or keep doing damage control after Sunday meals LOL


----------



## twinkle1975

I just had an Emmy moment!!! Got weighed this morning & I've lost 6lbs this week!! Had to get on & off the scales 3 times to make sure!! 

I'm starting to wonder if I've made a mistake with my running shoes though - I bought them cheap as I didn't know if I'd keep it up but my right calf is killing me now - it seems to go rock hard as soon as I set off!


----------



## lovie

Twinkle well done you:happydance: ouch to a poorly calf :(


----------



## lovie

wi tonight, only 2 pounds loss, but still down :)

i made a yummy ww pudding today, like ww angel delight, yummy :) had that in a glass with 2 ww toffees it was about 4 points.

im watching the biggest looser, i so want to go on it!


----------



## Traskey

Hey everyone

I forgot to update my weight loss last week. 2.5lbs, not bad for me and not bad as I was eating food and not shakes. If I eat bread the scales don't move, if I have protein and veg and no or low carbs I lose, but am hungry. Oh well, it'll be worth it. 

Keep up the good work ladies :D


----------



## Lisa84

Well done both of you. 2 and 2.5lbs are both fab losses :) xxx


----------



## Buttonsbabe86

Well done everyone, keep going, any loss is weight loss. I've been dying to get on the scales (can't though as got a sprained ankle and on crutches)to see what i've lost as had a cold and not eating much and when I do, I try and pick the healthy option. So fingers crossed I've lost some when I can get on the scales!


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi :hi:

3lbs for my first week. Not bad. I wanted to go to Biggest Loser too, but then I got shy about showing the world my fat. lol Silly isn't it? 
Button's get well soon! :)


----------



## Lisa84

FX it's a nice loss Button :)

Well done on the 3lbs regal :thumbup: xxx


----------



## lovie

well done RP on your 1st ww wi 3 pounds is fab go you :happydance::happydance: 

well done trask on your 2.5 loss.. great that you are loosing weight without shakes!

ouch poor you buttonsbabe i hope your ankle gets better soon!

:flower:


----------



## twinkle1975

Well done ladies - that's 13.5 lbs between us this week - any more to add to the total??

get well soon buttons x


----------



## Soili

edit


----------



## Soili

twinkle1975 said:


> Well done ladies - that's 13.5 lbs between us this week - any more to add to the total??
> 
> get well soon buttons x

Guys, do you have a particular day to report weight progress? :) I wanna join!


----------



## lovie

we all have different wi days... i like the idea of maybe doing a weekly round up on a friday maybe.. how fun that we have lost all that beween us twinkle! thats 2 little babies! come on bfp's! :)


----------



## twinkle1975

Ok - we'll all report in on Fridays and I'll do a count up & do a big hurrah!!


----------



## Soili

Awesome, I'm in!! :D


----------



## Traskey

Thanks Twinkle, that would be great. I'll weigh in on Friday's too, use my 2.5 for this week and i'll do another next Friday.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI Ladies, 

can i join you.

myself and Dh have been trying for a year now, we plan to see dr's in April after we have lost a bit of weight. DH needs to loose 2.5 stones and i need to loose about 4, but anything down is good.
we joined slimming world last week and in my first week i lost 5.5 lbs so i am very impressed. I am actively working hard to loose weight and i am sure it will be motivating to read about other people's journeys at the same time. 

Dawn


----------



## Lisa84

Hey Dawn :hi: 

Well done on your first week loss. Lots of ladies in here myself included do SW so you will get alot of support. There is also a SW threa in the diet section too :) xxx


----------



## lovie

hello dawn :)

welcome, i love your wedding pic, so elegant :) well done on your 1st weeks loss!! best of luck with your weight loss and ttc journy :)

twinkle thats a lovely thing to do! thank you :)


----------



## twinkle1975

Welcome Dawn!! 

I've just started reading a book called 101 things to do before you diet. On page 23 the author shares the fact that while writing the book she 'lost that pesky half stone' and that her BMI is 21.5!! 

I've had to put the book away - might try to read it again tomorrow when I've got over the fact that she is literally half me!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Emmy are you out there somewhere??? xxx


----------



## Lawyer chick

I got my first goal. 2nd one is to be down 25 lbs


----------



## twinkle1975

Well done!!


----------



## Reba

Good job everyone!! Well done on the losses this week :D

I'm down 1.4 this week so now at 11 down! :dance:

BMI of 21 wow... I agree Twinkle 1/2 of me sheesh!
I'm aiming for a BMI of 26 - I'll be ok with that ;)


----------



## Soili

Here I am reporting! :D Lost 1.5lbs in the last week, 9 total. 

I've lost weight until BMI 19 about 8 years ago. Still thought I was too chubby in some places, although looking at photos now I can't believe how skinny I was. I'm ideally aiming for 23-24 now.


----------



## cranberry987

I cannot get started....yday I ate two slices of Xmas cake all day then had fairly healthy dinner of coq au vin and veg, then had some cheese later on, like 30g. Cake is gone now at least. It's not a horrible amount of calories etc but where's all this fruit and veg I'm supposed to be eating?!

Thinking about going to sw class but dh says he doesn't like sw food. But then he realises he does when he actually eats it. Have to struggle with him up to the point the food enters his mouth tho.....


----------



## Lil_Pixie

i cant get started either, has sausage and egg barms for tea (STILL loving being able to eat runny eggs again lol) 

and whats worse im eating twice as much as i used to, i just keep going back to the kitchen to get more and more - might have to ask dh to lock the kitchen on his way to work lol


----------



## lovie

Great Job on the losses :)

Cran christmas cake has fruit in it ;) 

I dont think I actually want a bmi of 21, it really wouldn't suit me and I don't think a bmi of 21 would be any better for baby making than a bmi of 25.


----------



## cranberry987

Apparently I should be 9stone. Thats ridiculous. I was 9.5 at one point and you could see my ribs.


----------



## Lisa84

To get my BMI to 25 i have to be 9st 10lbs and i can't imagine where all that is gonna come from. I mean don't get me wrong i need to lose weight but 3 1/2 stone?!! I don't think i want to lose that much. As much as i want to be slimmer skinny aint my thing and i love my curves xxx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

urgh - right now i weigh 12st 12lbs. BMI 36 - fair enough i need to lose weight lol

to get a bmi of 25 i need to weigh 8st 11lbs!! 

bmi of 18.5 which is still in healthy range i would weigh 6st 8lbs - come on!!! no healthy adult woman should ever weight 6stone anything as far as im concerned!!

8.11 is a bit of a bloody stretch too. 9st 12 will be bmi 27, thats what im aiming for - still three stone though :-( frowny face


----------



## Lisa84

Awww Pix how short are you? I weigh 13.4 and my BMI is 34 and i'm only 5ft 2 xxx


----------



## cranberry987

6st! You'd make yourself ill!!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Thanks for the warm welcome Ladies xx


----------



## lovie

I wish I could grow taller instead of loosing weight!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

lol im 4.11 

i was having a row once with my dh and he yelled at me "it's not my fault your only half a person!"


----------



## Soili

Lil_Pixie said:


> lol im 4.11
> 
> i was having a row once with my dh and he yelled at me "it's not my fault your only half a person!"

Awww, but that's so cute!! :) I'm 5.7 and pretty much taller than every other person in this country LOL It's not always fun to be tall. Like when I was asked about my weight at FS appointment, they were like - oooooh, 92kg is a LOT. Well, of course, it's a lot for THEM, they're all like 5.2 and under. I find it that people normally don't take height in consideration when they compare weight. So the shorter you are, the nicer your weight number sounds with the same BMI as someone taller.

Besides, no matter how skinny I would get, I can forget about being carried around :D


----------



## Lisa84

Lil_Pixie said:


> lol im 4.11
> 
> i was having a row once with my dh and he yelled at me "it's not my fault your only half a person!"

:rofl: David constantly cracks jokes about my height too :) xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Ok - so far I make it 16.4lbs this week - anyone else weighing in today?


----------



## cranberry987

I've lost one I think. Lost it at some point at least so may as well call it from this week!


----------



## Lisa84

First weigh at SW is on Monday so ill have one for next week xx


----------



## Traskey

Stupid blooming BMI scale is antiquated and ridiculous. If I was what they said I should be I wouldn't like myself at all :( I don't mind being a bit curvy and I know I can't sustain skinny. My body just puts it back on!

I might have to abstain from WI this week so as not to skew the stats. I gained 2lbs of ICSI bloat overnight this morning and my abdomen is so stretched and swollen only my pjs fit. On the plus side after the collection I should lose a whack instantly :haha: 

Well done on all the loses this week ladies. I agree Twinks, where is our Emmy?


----------



## lovie

on the subject of unrealistic weight goals just wanted to share this! yay for curves!

I will send emmy a facebook message and say we are all missing her and hopeing she is well :)
 



Attached Files:







when-did-this-become-hotter-than-this.jpg
File size: 134.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Buttonsbabe86

That pic cheered me up thanks, so thought I'd share another one I have to cheer you all up! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0443.JPG
File size: 28 KB
Views: 8


----------



## EmmyReece

Hi ladies :hi:

I'm sorry I haven't been around much lately, everything has just been so focused on losing weight recently. I'd lost another 3lbs on monday, so that's 11lbs in total in just over a week and a half since I started slimming world, but think it will be a gain this week as I think af is going to grace me with her presence soon :(

Missed you ladies loads, I'm sorry for being awol :hugs:


----------



## Lisa84

11lbs in a week and half Em thats fab!!! :happydance: are you goin to classes now? xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Thank you hun, I've just been following the plan at home and so far so good :D I'm constantly stuffed and drinking a lot more than I used to, it really does seem to be working for me :happydance:


----------



## lovie

hia emmy 11 pounds if just fab go you:happydance::happydance: thats nearly a stone! the plan sounds like its working great for you hun :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks hun :D it's working really well. Have got a list of new recipes that I want to try, first one is pizza, but the base is made out of smash dried potato. It's really odd the things you can do with it. And scan bran carrot cake :D Think it might be a cooking day on monday after weigh in lol

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## lovie

wow smash pizza... id never have thought that one up! bet its nice tho :) im bored of dieting and bored of ttc! having sushie tonight yum :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Ooohhh yum :D that's one thing I've never tried - sushi, but it always sounds really nice.

We aren't even ttc at the moment because of going to turkey in June, though I think we might start trying again later in the year, or might leave it until after London as I don't fancy dragging 2 toddlers round London and battling with morning sickness (we're taking my cousin and her 2 girls with us this year) :haha:

I'm being good and sticking to plan. Have got some pork and apple burgers and going to have 2 of them in a roll with some salad, there's a butcher in preston called Joe's Sausages who deliver across the uk and his sausages, marinated meats and burgers are all syn free :happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

Oooo i love Joes Sausages!! I really should order some soon coz i havent had them for ages!!! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Lisa84 said:


> Oooo i love Joes Sausages!! I really should order some soon coz i havent had them for ages!!! xx

I only discovered them last week, but made Chris let me make an order :blush: So now we have a drawer full of marinated meat, sausages and burgers in the freezer :D Absolutely delicious, I don't think I could ever eat a supermarket sausage ever again :haha:


----------



## Traskey

Ooooooooo, they sound yummy. Welcome back Em, we missed you. Sounds like SW is working brilliantly for you, that's fantastic weight loss in a short time. 

Girls, i'm not going to WI this week on here, as i'll mess up our total. The IVF bloat has really got me and after gaining 2lbs yesterday I gained another 2lbs overnight :( That's 4lbs in 48 hours :cry: It will come off post egg collection but still :wacko:


----------



## Traskey

Oh and thanks for the inspiring pics, Marilyn and Liz looked much better than Keira et al!


----------



## Buttonsbabe86

Your welcome, a little something to keep us all going :dance:


----------



## EmmyReece

Traskey said:


> Ooooooooo, they sound yummy. Welcome back Em, we missed you. Sounds like SW is working brilliantly for you, that's fantastic weight loss in a short time.
> 
> Girls, i'm not going to WI this week on here, as i'll mess up our total. The IVF bloat has really got me and after gaining 2lbs yesterday I gained another 2lbs overnight :( That's 4lbs in 48 hours :cry: It will come off post egg collection but still :wacko:

:blush: thanks hun, sorry I've been away so long x

Not long to wait and the ivf bloat will start coming off hun :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

another 2lbs gone for me this week :D just need another 1lb gone and then I'll be a stone lighter than last time I weighed in with the nurse, but I'm already a stone lighter than when I first started weighing in with them a year and a half ago :happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

Well done Em :happydance: xx


----------



## lovie

Well done emmy:happydance: a stone down in such a short time is amazing hun you should be really proud of yourself :flower:


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks ladies :D was really hoping for 3lb off, but I can't complain at 13 lb in 2 and a half weeks :blush:

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello all - I'm really sorry I didn't manage to get on over the weekend & do a woohoo for us all - I had such long days at work I was totally shattered. So I'll do it now - I think Emmy lost 5lbs this week - so I'm going to go with that!


----------



## twinkle1975

22.4lbs off this week!!!!​
Well done ladies, we rock!!​

https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/2thumbs.gif https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/jive.gif https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/notworthy.gif https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/bananaheadbanger.gif​


----------



## Lisa84

Well done ladies :happydance:

Ill start this new week off with a 4.5lbs loss for me :wohoo: xxx


----------



## lovie

well done lisa :happydance::happydance: and thank you twinkle for the lovely totaL!!! :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI ladies i lost 1lb this week


----------



## twinkle1975

Ok, I'll come back to my last total on Friday & update again!


----------



## Traskey

Oh wow, check out the losses in here. Love the giant go us Twinks, it's fab!

Well done Em, Lisa and Dawn :D


----------



## dodgercpkl

Awesome job ladies!!! I'll jump back in and add that I've lost 4 pounds since last week. I wish that was as good as it sounded, but I've been bouncing back and forth with this same darn 4-5 pounds. :blush::dohh:


----------



## Baby_Fever

Hi, I'm new to Baby & Bump as of today (discovered it in a random search for something completely else but so far this forum seems to be very active which is a definite improvement to the ones I'm already on). This seems to be a good team to join for me as I have weight to lose in order to proceed with our current TTC efforts.

My TTC journey: 

I went off BCP in Nov 2009 (I was 235lbs at the time) & we were NTNP & in Dec I started with a new GP & she ran a bunch of blood work after our first appointment & when I got the results I was hypothyroid but in her words "not enough to treat" & she wanted me to lose weight - I should have pushed then since my mom is hypothyroid & I know it can be nearly impossible to lose weight & keep it off with a sluggish thyroid.

Anyway, I went on my merry way & in mid Feb 2010 I got a +OPK but then a good 18DPO (supposedly) later & 15+ BFNs I started hounding my new GP. She did a urine test, a blood PG test & some other bloodwork & then I went for an u/s & then she tried to put me off until I'd been off BCP for 6 months but I knew something was up - I researched & brought up PCOS etc but she just said no & to wait & started giving me the run around (each & every visit she'd mention my weight in some way & then send me off for some other bloodwork that she'd "forgotten" to request on the previous workup). Finally, the day before she was to go on Mat leave (which I didn't know because she went to some effort to disguise her PG state - weird!) she referred me to an ob/gyn who I saw in late July 2010. 

The ob/gyn was great - didn't make a fuss about my weight but didn't mention what the possible root cause for my not having AF since Dec 2009 but did a whole new blood panel (she definitely didn't forget anything - they took about 15 vials of blood!) & then said I wasn't ovulating & gave me Provera to bring on AF & if it worked we'd talk about clomid. I had my first AF since Dec 2009 in mid August 2010 thanks to the Provera - it lasted 9 days. DH & I talked about the Clomid & we decided to start in Dec 2010. Our first cycle was 50mg, the next was 100mg the last was 150mg - none made me O so my ob/gyn referred me to an RE at a fertility clinic in Vancouver, BC.

My RE appt was set for mid-August 2011 - at the end of May we received a package in the mail full of forms to fill out & requisitions & tests to get done before the appt. I was to get another fully blood panel done & an HSG exam & DH was to get some minor bloodwork & do an SA. The paperwork was just our collective medical history. The day of our appt I was alternately excited that we'd finally get some answers & terrified that they'd know nothing more. By this point I'd gone from my 235lbs to 260-265lbs (I'm 5'3" btw). 

At the appt the RE diagnosed me as PCOS & hypothyroid - he put me on 1500mgs/daily of Metformin & wanted me to take it for 2 months then bring on AF (if needed) & do another round of 150mg clomid & he referred me to an endo for my thyroid. The HSG had revealed that I had a possible blockage in my left fallopian tube so I also had to go in for a tubal cannulation which both determined the blockage & removed it. By the time I saw the thyroid endo in Oct 2011 my TSH had plummeted to 7.5 & I was feeling worse than ever; she put me on 75mg Synthroid & told me to have my TSH checked again in 6 weeks - our goal was to get it between 1 and 2.5 - it's 2 and sitting steady which is great. Since I started the Synthroid I've lost 16lbs as of today & I'm now 244lbs! 

In Dec 2011 I saw my RE again (the clomid + met was a bust cycle = no O) & we did a cycle of femara 5mg & I requested an u/s to see if I was responding to it - I wasn't, blood work confirmed. My options were now ovarian drilling (covered laparoscopic surgery) or FSH injections - after careful consideration, lots of research & a ton of questions for my RE I decided that the ovarian drilling was off the table for now because there is a risk (however minimal) of scarring & therefore we'd then only have IVF as an option. We've opted for the FSH injections path which is pricey but won't put us into serious debt like IVF could. However, they only do injections for women with a BMI of 38 or lower so I have to lose another 30lbs (at least) to get my BMI to 38. 

I'm hoping I'll lose 5lbs about every 4 weeks once I start putting real effort into my weight loss starting this Sunday but maybe it'll vanish sooner. We've blocked off all of 2012 for me to lose as much weight as possible (getting my BMI lower than 38 would likely be better all around) but we'll be mostly NTNP (I'll still be charting) as well so that we won't miss any natural opportunity that happens along. :)

Sorry for the super long post but I figured this would be the board I'm on most so it seemed the best place to put my story down. Looking forward to getting to know you all! :)


----------



## Lawyer chick

Hi babyf ever. I'm a fellow Canadian too. In Ontario. It scary how when ttc and trying Tao figure it all out that our weight can creep up without us paying much attention. I was that way. I'm sure you will successful in your weightless. I've tried before and failed miserably but this time it's so real I have given up my coveted Pepsi without an incline for return. I'm really thing about food before I put it in my mouth. I use my fitness pal app on my iPad which I love. And I'm trying to keep my sugar intake super low. I just started on this thread recently but I wanna be a healthy active mom when I have my next babe so I'm here to stay and in it for the long haul.


----------



## Lisa84

Welcom BabyF :hi: Well done on the weightloss so far :thumbup: xxx


----------



## lovie

hello and welcome baby f :) great job with the chunk of weight you have lost so far!! go you!

0.5 kg (1 pound) loss for me today, i was very surised i would have been happy to sts! 

i went out for tapas tonight it was yum... i thought it would be a good diet dinner as its small dishes but that doesnt work f you eat 3-4 dishes:blush:

:hugs:


----------



## Lisa84

Well done on the weight loss. Just noticed your sig Lovie. Fx we will be doin ivf at the same time so i have a buddy :) xx


----------



## lovie

that would be great to have an ivf bubby!!:flower:


----------



## Lisa84

Well they said my wait would be around 9 months and i was referred in May so should be any time now. I'm going to ask to start in Mar/Apr time though as i want to get some more weight off first xx


----------



## lovie

thats great that the 9 months is allmost up! do you know what clinic you will be using? what were you thinking of as a goal weight? :) in sweden you have to have a bmi under 35 but they prefere it to be under 28... i dont think that is going to happen but im hopeing to get my bmi to 30.something :)


----------



## Lisa84

I'm aiming for 30 too. I'll probably have most of my treatment in halifax where i live but then the EC and transfer will be done in Leeds or Manchester but most likely Leeds xx


----------



## lovie

its good you know where your going to be treated! im still waiting for my referal its a weired system here, you need to be offered a time at the local hospital and then if it is more then 3 months away you can go to a different hospital... the waiting list in stockholm is over a year so i know we will be going to a clinic in a different town but i dont know which one yet:dohh: we were referred on the 16th of jan so i know it will be 3 months or less than that day... just a case of finding out where!


----------



## lovie

double post soz x


----------



## Soili

Guys, any of you feel the pressure the loose enough weight by a certain date? I had to ask my DH to hide the scales yesterday, because I was getting obsessed with it and kinda afraid to eat anything at all. Which probably was only slowing down the progress.

I only went to one FS appointment so far and they didn't even talk about any treatments, but game me Metformin (I have PCOS) and sort of challenged me to loose 22lbs in 2 months, in time for the next app., saying how it might improve my cycles. And I took it as a requirement (although don't know for what?) while hubby said that to him it didn't sound like anything more than a recommendation.

I have lost about 10lbs so far and it's showing already. But I seriously doubt I'd be able to loose another 12 in the next month. It's just a lot of pressure and I'm also afraid of messing my cycles further more by starving my body. Kinda had to decide that I will be doing what's best for ME and loose weight as the pace that I find comfortable. But I'm dreading the thought that they would make me feel bad about not loosing enough weight. What do you think are the odds of that? I'm a bit sensitive about my weight and anyone's critic of it.


----------



## Soili

Hmmm, did I scare everyone off??


----------



## lovie

hmm msoli its a hard one!

id say keep loosing weight at your own pace, everyone is different and it sounds like alot to to loose in a short time!! do they have bmi limits in your country for different treatments?

:hugs:


----------



## Soili

lovie, thank you for replying!! I have no idea about the BMI limits, they didn't mention any treatment at FS yet, it was a very standard and formal first appointment, basically they were just filling out our history for the file. I was sent to do more CD3 tests and hubby for SA. I was given Metformin and told that I should loose weight as (quoting FS) "it's not only going to be beneficial for my overall health, but might also improve my cycles". It seemed like she pulled out the number randomly from her head. 

I'm pretty sure there will not be any treatments that would requite certain BMI at least in the next 6 months anyway. Waitlists are pretty big here too, I waited 3 months for the first app. only. And if anything, if I have to be a certain BMI, then I don't mind at all waiting till I'm there instead of rushing in.

I'm just really confused about the whole thing. They made me go to a dietician's appointment as well and she corrected my diet a bit and gave me a menu to follow. Which is healthy and will result in weight loss, but a slow one. She didn't mention anything about deadlines. So I'm torn. I don't know who am I supposed to please there ;) The dietician, by following her diet and workout plan. Or the FS who wants a certain number. I do know that the number is not possible with the diet I was given. To loose 12lbs in a month, I'd need to go extreme. 

Yikes, I wrote all this and realized that I'm being plain stupid. It's the usual case of bureaucratic doctor's mess, where one says one thing without giving it enough thought and another is giving you advice without being aware what other party said. And in the middle is me, who's just irrationally panicking, because the situation involves two subjects (TTC and weight loss) that make my head spin out of control easily.

I'll just stick to making healthy meals and celebrate whatever weight I loose.


----------



## Lisa84

Sounds to me like the doc may have been doing it morre for motivation purposes than requirment. Best not going extreme and instead following the dieticians advise. A slow and steady weightloss will stay. If you go extreme then as soon as you go back to 'normal' you are more likely to put it all back on and like you said extreme is not good for TTC xxxx


----------



## Soili

Lisa, that is exactly what my DH said! He was there and he said he didn't understand why I was freaking out so much about having to loose the exact number, as to him it sounded they were just trying to motivate me and they'd be happy if I lost any weight at all. It might make perfect sense to any other person, but I take any comment about my weight very close to heart and I took that one very seriously as well. He actually made a joke at the appointment, saying that "and she doesn't, then she's disqualified!" and apparently the doc found it funny and laughed at it. Yeah.... well, I kinda thought that it was sort of "so true, so true" kinda of laugh. Oh God, I'm so messed up in my head when it comes to weight. I should have asked for a psychiatrist appointment instead of a dietician one ;)

Girls, thanks so much for talking to me about it. I can't bug DH about it anymore and I really don't have anyone else who'd understand what I'm doing through here.


----------



## Lisa84

I think coz they drum it into us soooo much to lose weight you do become obsessed by it so i don't blame you for being concerned by what they said. You have done fantastically well so far hun. Keep up with this and i'm sure you will lose the weight xxx


----------



## Soili

Thank you! Initial weight loss is always relatively fast, but then it often becomes unpredictable. I was focusing too hard on meeting my weekly goals, it was making me plain miserable. It's great that it got me the results I wanted until now, but I gotta change the game plan now.

As long as I remember myself, I've been told by just about everyone that I was overweight and should loose weight. Overtime it really did a number on my head. Some years ago I got to BMI of 19 and still thought I was chubby, although people started to actually worry that I was getting too thin and looked sick. Looking at my photos from that time, I don't even recognize myself. I was starting to develop some bulimia symptoms, but once I realized what was going on, it kinda freaked me out, so I pulled myself out of it. So yeah... one clumsy doctor's phrase can have great potential to screw with my head, specially knowing what's at stake here. If before I could tell people to bugger off, because it's my body - my decision, now I can't really use that argument anymore.


----------



## Baby_Fever

Hi Soili,

You've done a great job on the weight loss so far! :D I know how stressful it can be - before my low thyroid started being treated I couldn't handle anybody even making a comment about my weight or what I was eating - it would just make me eat more because I'd get depressed because I already knew it didn't matter if I starved myself because I couldn't lose even a 1lb! I'm currently 244 and ultimately I'd like to get to 150 but for now I'd just like to lose 30-60lbs and get my BMI under 38 so we can do injections.

You said about how the FS seemed to pull the 22lb number out of thin air/randomly and I'm thinking she likely didn't. Every book I've ever read about fertility said that sometimes simply losing 10% of your body weight can help improve fertility. So, I don't know what your actual weight was at the FS appt but I'm guessing that's something you had to share (I did at my FS appt) and she probably was able to do a brief calculation in her head and 22lbs was probably 10% of your current weight. I was 260 at my FS appt and I've lost 16lbs (it took me 3 months mind you) but I won't have lost 10% of the 260 until I've lost another 10lbs. If you do a quick calculation - your weight at FS appt x .10= you will likely get something around 22 if I'm right. If not, then maybe she really did just want to motivate you. :/

Try not to stress - your body will react by viciously holding onto your weight - and just lose the weight at your own healthy pace...it'll stay off that way too. :)


----------



## Soili

Baby_Fever, you're right! It does make up to about 10%! Well, actually it's 11%, but we do kilos here, so 10kg (22lbs) probably sounded like a nice round number to her. I can see where that comes from, I've heard that before, about 10% weight loss possibly having good effect on fertility and I'm all up for it. Well, ideally, I'd like to be 70kg (154lbs), it's my most comfortable weight, so I'm all up to getting there this year, but it's the strict deadline that was messing with my head.


----------



## Traskey

It sounds like she was going for the 10% rule. I would lose it slow and steady if you have the time too. I had to lose 4 stone in 4 months (56lbs) and I did it by starving but I wouldn't advocate it unless you are desperate like I was (we had an age cut off). Besides if you then eat more than a few hundred calories it all goes back on so kind of pointless. 

Hope that helps!
How are the weight losses this week? I'm not weighing in this week due to the ivf drugs bloat, if I did i'd be 3lbs up :( Should come off next week taking me back to neutral but don't include it in this week's weigh in.


----------



## Reba

hi all!

I forgot to WI on Friday I was down 1.6lbs :dance:
I'm 1/2 way to my first goal of 25lbs!


----------



## Traskey

Yay Reba, well done x


----------



## Soili

Traskey, thank you, hun! I have experience of loosing 40lbs in two months (although I was MUCH younger back then) and you're absolutely right. When loosing weight that fast, you basically have to continue starving for months afterwards, otherwise it all comes right back. 

I blame the damn Biggest Loser! ;) The amounts of weight they make them loose there is just inhumane. Makes people think that as long as you have enough weight to loose, it's totally possible to drop it all just like that. No one talks how those poor souls have to slave in gyms afterwards and watch every bite, otherwise they're right back where they started. 

I'm not going to WI for the stats anymore, I'm afraid :) I've been eating very healthy and on the diet in the last week, working out and feeling just great, now that I don't have to worry about the deadlines anymore. So not going to be putting my pressure on myself.

Speaking of healthy eating, I went to check SW site and picked some cool veggie recipe ideas! I don't cook no-fat SW way, because I think olive oil is kind of a must-have in a diet. But they do have a lot of fun ways to make veggie meals!


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello ladies - sorry I've neglected this thread - well the whole forum -but I've rattled on about that in my journal already - ok so this friday I'm up to 14.1 lbs (including my 2) - any advance on 14.1???


----------



## cranberry987

I've lost nowt. Done some good work eating toast tho so
V productive week


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh Cran - how I envy you - I have gone a whole week without toast!


----------



## EmmyReece

I'd lost 3 lbs on monday and was down another 1lb today so 4 in total :D


----------



## twinkle1975

Wow wee woman you're a weightloss wonder!!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

i lost 2 lb this week so 9 lb in total. Just got my :bfp: today (sorry if i am not meant to say that on here), but hoping to continue with a sensible weight loss especially in these early stages of pregnancy


----------



## twinkle1975

Congratulations Dawn!!


----------



## Lisa84

I lost 2.5lbsthis week :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

congratulations dawn :) xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Ok ladies this week we have lost: 

22.6 lbs

and gained one :bfp: !!!!

We rock! https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/bass.gif​


----------



## EmmyReece

twinkle1975 said:


> Ok ladies this week we have lost:
> 
> 22.6 lbs
> 
> and gained one :bfp: !!!!
> 
> We rock! https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/bass.gif​


:happydance: well done everyone


----------



## Lisa84

Well done everyone :happydance: xx


----------



## Traskey

Congratulations Dawn and well done everyone. STS for me this week but then i'm not trying at the moment and i'm as big as a house with bloat!


----------



## lovie

congratulations dawn :happydance::happydance: and well done with the losses everyone !!

no wi for me this week i was working late.. will do it next week :hugs:


----------



## Reba

Congratulations Dawn!! That's such exciting news :) :dance:

WI this week I lost 2.4 lbs :dance: woot!


----------



## Traskey

Yay Reba, well done, that's fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

I think I'm not going to do very well with weigh in tomorrow morning. Had some issues with Chris and last night I (once again) went for the chocolate, I didn't have as much as I would have done before now, but still kicking myself :(


----------



## Lisa84

You might suprise yourself Em. Sometimes if you have a good week a little slip is allowed and doesnt effect anything xx

Just spotty your siggy as well :hugs: thanks for your support hun xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Lisa84 said:


> You might suprise yourself Em. Sometimes if you have a good week a little slip is allowed and doesnt effect anything xx
> 
> Just spotty your siggy as well :hugs: thanks for your support hun xxx

Thanks hun, really hope you're right :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

Aww thanks Em :hugs:

I'm sorry you are having issues with Chris at the moment and it's making you reach for the choccy. I know we've all been guilty of that so I DON'T want you feeling bad about eating something off diet. Just be good for the rest of the week and leave it behind you. You have done so well. 

:hug:


----------



## twinkle1975

Aww Emmy we're in your siggie - that's lovely!! Thank you!

Keep with it honey - a little slip is not the end of the world - you're doing SO well!!


----------



## EmmyReece

twinkle1975 said:


> Aww Emmy we're in your siggie - that's lovely!! Thank you!
> 
> Keep with it honey - a little slip is not the end of the world - you're doing SO well!!

:hugs: I'm following Traskey's example :D

You ladies deserve some luck, and I certainly think it's time you had some xx


----------



## EmmyReece

And, being super good tonight. Got a bit peckish so I've cooked some syn free sausages rather than getting extra crisps or something daft :happydance:


----------



## twinkle1975

Well done petal - I've just had a packet of Wotsits - 3 points on WW when what I really wanted was cheese & biscuits!!


----------



## EmmyReece

Have you tried those velvet crunch crisps? I'm absolutely hooked on the sour cream and onion ones :D


----------



## twinkle1975

Oooo no - I've just checked & they're only 2 points per bag - will have to do some hunting!!


----------



## EmmyReece

twinkle1975 said:


> Oooo no - I've just checked & they're only 2 points per bag - will have to do some hunting!!

Ooohhh yeah, I'd definitely recommend them. They're like snack a jacks, but taste so much more yummy :D

Got the bed to myself tonight again as Chris has decided that he's going to watch the superbowl. I swear if he comes to bed because he's too tired to watch it all and wakes me up, I will chuck the xbox out in the rain :haha:

Dreading tomorrow morning, but whatever the damage is (if I'm unlucky enough for a gain) I've got a 100% week planned so hopefully by this time next week it'll be gonke :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

I need to ask a question ladies :blush:

Because my cycles are all crazy etc I never know what to count as an af symptom or if it's something I should look into.

My nipples and boobs are agony :rofl: They are so unbelievably sore, the sorest I can ever remember. I had to shout at Chris earlier when he squeezed my boob after I told him not to because of them being sore :blush: 

Does anyone else get sore boobs / nipples *during* af?


----------



## twinkle1975

Yep - hopefully you'll lose but if you do gain it's only a temporary thing & you'll be back on track next week!!


----------



## twinkle1975

I do sometimes - a couple of months ago they were so sore just turning over in bed hurt! I couldn't help thinking it might be a pregnancy symptom but no such luck!


----------



## EmmyReece

twinkle1975 said:


> I do sometimes - a couple of months ago they were so sore just turning over in bed hurt! I couldn't help thinking it might be a pregnancy symptom but no such luck!

:haha: I honestly can't remember the last time they were this sore


----------



## lovie

Hello :) Emmy i get mega sore boobs for the week before af it even hurts to take my bra of! I think it's caused by progesterone and can also be a pregnancy symptom :)

Good luck with the wi! Boys sometimes drive us all to chocolate!! 

I'm being so rubish at the moment I'm going to be so angry with myself when I go for my 1st ivf appointment and they tell me to go away and loose a stone!! I think thats what I need tho someone official telling me that!


----------



## Lisa84

Don't be angry with yourself hun we all go through those periods where we just can't be arsed to diet.

It does help knowing you have to do it or that there is a deadline though. When it comes to losing weight i have never been as focused as i currently am. Although because i am sooo focused on that alot of other things aren't even being thought about like my college work :blush: xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

don't be angry at yourself lovie, you'll get back into thw swing of things :hugs:

Weigh in didn't go too well this morning I've put on 1lb, so I'm feeling super miffed with Chris that he upset me enough to make me go for the chocolate :sulk:


----------



## Lisa84

:hugs: 1lbs is not too bad hun. I'm sure you can whip that right off for next week. Don't let it get you down because that might lead you to comfort eat xxx


----------



## lovie

Thanks for the advice girls :) I need to get through this week and next week being away without too much of a gain and then it is operation get ready for ivf, no caffeine alcohol and eat good food oh and take the vitamins my mums buying me.

Emmy don't worry about 1 little pound, especially around af time :hugs:It'll come of next week:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

definitely not going to comfort eat :) I want this 1lb (and more) gone by next week, espescially with us having made the decision to go back to ttc :happydance:


----------



## twinkle1975

Good girl!! https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/cheerleader.gif


----------



## Traskey

You can shift that 1lb easily Emmy. Don't you worry. Will check out those crisps you mentioned. 

Lovie, I think you can eat on holiday as you'll be getting all that exercise! You'll burn it off no problem at all. 

Lisa, sorry the college work is suffering but your diet and exercise plan will have you in great shape for IVF!

Twinks, hope you are having a good week diet wise!


----------



## EmmyReece

Traskey said:


> You can shift that 1lb easily Emmy. Don't you worry. Will check out those crisps you mentioned.
> 
> Lovie, I think you can eat on holiday as you'll be getting all that exercise! You'll burn it off no problem at all.
> 
> Lisa, sorry the college work is suffering but your diet and exercise plan will have you in great shape for IVF!
> 
> Twinks, hope you are having a good week diet wise!

Thanks sweetie :hugs: 

I've got myself a nice plan in place, and going to spend about £30 on supplements to try and help my periods :blush:

Hope you're having a good night xxxxx


----------



## Reba

Emmy I've totally done the same to DH when he's squeezed my boobs "DON'T TOUCH :grr:". Just a few days before AF and then the week of AF don't even touch them. Like Lovie said it hurts to take off my bra and put it on. So sore and swollen almost.


----------



## EmmyReece

It's been crazy because it actually hurt to walk downstairs last night :wacko:

My baby aspirin has been dispatched this morning so that should be with me soon, and the site I ordered the supplements off didn't take long to deliver last time I ordered from them. Quite excited for this cycle and feeling very inspired to just go for it like I've been wanting to for a while now. Poor Chris isn't going to know what's hit him :haha:


----------



## twinkle1975

Diet seems to be going ok this week - running not so well - I totally misjudged getting into the shower (I'm getting old!) at the weekend & smashed my toes on the side of the bath - they bled & everything!! It's painful getting shoes on never mind running! :(


----------



## EmmyReece

Ouch :hugs: hope they feel better soon hun xx


----------



## Lisa84

ooft Twink i bet that was painful :( xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Just posted this on my 35+ thread & wanted to share it with you gorgeous ladies too! I was listening to an album yesterday & this song really touched me, so I wanted you to hear it too! I've pasted the lyrics too for those who can't watch you tube at work! Sorry it's such a long post!

Are you down to your last ray of hope 

Well they say that's the moment things turn around 

Don't you give up the fight you can cope 

You can be so amazingly strong 

And you can't let go 

You have come so far 


And I know that it's been rough 

But your patience has to pay 

And it can't be soon enough 

And if I could have my way 

I would change your world 

I'd change it right away 


Are you down to your last drop of love 

Even so you should give it away 

Let it sail with your dreams to the sun 

And return to you laden with promise 

And you can't let go 

I won't let you fall 



And I know that it's been rough 

But your patience has to pay 

And it can't be soon enough 

And if I could have my way 

I would change your world 

I'd change it right away 

And you're tired of chasing love 

Cos it never seems to stay 

And it can't be soon enough 

And if I could have my way 

I would change your world 

I'd change it right away 


Are you down to your last weary smile 

So put it on now, and wear it with dignity 

It's time to walk one more mile 

Very soon there are going to be changes 


And I know that it's been rough 

But your patience has to pay 

And it can't be soon enough 

And if I could have my way 


Yes I know that it's been rough 

But your patience has to pay 

And it can't be soon enough 

And if I could have my way 

I would change your world 

Change it right away 

I would change your world 

There would not be a delay 

I would change your world 

I'd change it right away.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olHVD_gQYlU


----------



## Traskey

Aww Twinkle, that is really lovely :cry:


----------



## twinkle1975

Your patience paid off Trask - I'm hoping all ours will too!! 

I've been out for a run today - managed to do 1 min & 1 second without stopping - I know that sounds a bit pathetic but I'm carrying about an extra 7 stone so it's like doing it carrying a person!! So feeling quite pleased with myself! How is everyone else doing today???


----------



## Lisa84

Thats fab about the running. Its best to build up your stamina slowly rather than killing yourself trying to do too much. 

Im doing fine and dandy. I was goin to go to the gym tonight but i can never seem to get motivation for it. I love classes and would go to one every night but just cant stick the gym :( Goin spinning tomorrow though :) xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

twinkle1975 said:


> Your patience paid off Trask - I'm hoping all ours will too!!
> 
> I've been out for a run today - managed to do 1 min & 1 second without stopping - I know that sounds a bit pathetic but I'm carrying about an extra 7 stone so it's like doing it carrying a person!! So feeling quite pleased with myself! How is everyone else doing today???

That's really good hun and doesn't sound pathetic at all, I can't run to save my life (maybe when I lose a bit more weight) and would probably end up with 2 black eyes :haha:

Have you tried aqua aerobics Lisa? I used to love going when we were living in Cheshire. Wish I could find somewhere round here that did them that wasn't full of skinny minnies lol. Hope spin class goes well tomorrow night x


----------



## Lisa84

Yup i like aqua too. I think im just gonna stick to classes. I just cant the motivation for the gym. I have to think too much at the gym lol xx


----------



## cranberry987

I rejoined sw! Got any favourite meals to inspire me? Have non sw lasagne tonight but will syn it. But guess what. On green/red I get SEVEN healthy extras per day!!! Or 5 on EE. Its because im bf. also 15 syns a day. Love it haha. 

Will try do EE but tbh i never rly understood it and get confused between free and super free. Use different words dammit!


----------



## Lisa84

SW lasagne is one of my favs, i just eat normal stuff but adapt it for SW xx


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm home alone tonight - M is at a meeting. I've got ww chilli & rice for tea. I was desperate for something yummy to eat later - have been mostly good - I have a big punnet of strawberries and a little individual tub of ice cream & some lemonade.


----------



## Traskey

Ooooooooo lasagne sounds yummy!

Twinks, you are doing amazing running. I couldn't do it. Lisa, I find the gym boring too, I like the pool!


----------



## twinkle1975

It's freezing & raining here tonight - I'm not going out now - I'm a fair weather runner!!


----------



## Traskey

Too right Twinks, it's icy! Stay indoors :D


----------



## cranberry987

Have done two days on sw so far. Stuck to it and need to do. Bit more planning but will try over the weekend. My scales say I've lost 5lb but I don't believe em. WI Monday morning in a new group, evening class was a pain in the arse

Hope we all have a good weekend :)


----------



## Reba

Down .2 this week. Stupid af and making me not lose any more :grr:


----------



## Traskey

Oh Cran, I really hope you have lost 5lbs in less than a week! That's amazing :)

Reba, sorry it's not as much as you would have liked but it's not a gain so it's all good :dance:


----------



## EmmyReece

Well done on losing Reba, it's all a step in the right direction :D

Cran, a lot of ladies lose quite a bit after their first weigh in with slimming world. I think I was down by 6lbs on my first one. Well done on the hard work :D :thumbup:


----------



## Reba

Hope you lost a lot to start with Cran!!! Good for you jumping right back to losing weight. You are my role model!!


----------



## cranberry987

It's not that hard actually. Just have to make sure I have plenty of healthy food in. Even if I want something it's such a harassment going to the shops and dealing with the bloody carseat it's just not worth it. Helps that I can have loads of cheese because I'm bf. also want to try and avoid gd next pregnancy as it was a bit of a pain in the arse. 

Frankly it's quite hard to get food in now, I had been stuffing biscuits in when I had 5 mins but now it's sliced chicken and salad. I do no exercise at the moment so feel quite broken still! So it's not that I'm being amazingly controlled, it's just that we don't have any nice food in and I cba to get to the shops!

Having coq au vin and cauliflower cheese tonight. Made the normal way but will probably have to limit the cheese. Gonna have a roast tomorrow. Mmm. Might see if I can make some sw stuffing or something. Usually made with quark and weetabix or other random ingredients!


----------



## EmmyReece

:grr: I'd just typed out a really long reply and my ipad decided to reset itself, so I've lost it all and I'm way too lazy to type it all out again :haha:

I hope everyone is having a good weekend :thumbup:

It finally looks like af is starting to settle down for me, which means I can get back to planning our long awaited first cycle back at ttc :happydance:

Is it sad that I'm this excited? :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

- 2lbs for me this morning, which I'm really chuffed about because af is here, so fingers crossed it should be an even better loss next week :happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

Well done Emmy :happydance:

I've not done very well this weekend so i'm expecting a gain this week :( I won't let it put me off though and i'll be back on it tomorrow xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwwww hun, hope you're feeling better soon :hugs:

Fingers crossed it doesn't give you a gain as you've been working so hard. But if it does, then you're more than capable of losing it again :flower: xxx


----------



## Lisa84

oops i ment to put i'm not done very well this weekend but put been very well by mistake :dohh:

I'm fine hun lol xx


----------



## EmmyReece

lol, well still, fingers crossed for your weigh in hun :D

glad you're not ill ;)


----------



## cranberry987

7.5 down :) that's morning WI not evening but also 5 days so I reckon it evens out


----------



## Lisa84

Wowza well done hun thats fab!! :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: omg that's amazing hun, well done :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

Well done to all three of you this week, you've done amazing! Good week or bad week you're still on it!


----------



## twinkle1975

Ok - we're getting serious now - back off to WW for the first time since about October - am going to suck up the b*llocking & get on with it! Seven weeks til my next appointment and I'm still up on last time I went so I need to get my bum in gear!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: are you making a food plan hun? I find it really helps :)


----------



## twinkle1975

yeah it's one of the reasons I'm going back tonight - to buy a food journal so that I can keep on top of what I'm going to eat.


----------



## EmmyReece

:thumbup: hope it goes well for you

how have you been otherwise? :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Yeah not bad thanks - managed to do some long walks over the weekend so only put 1lb on despite all we ate & drank!


----------



## EmmyReece

That's not too bad then :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

Oh that's not bad at all! Well done :)


----------



## twinkle1975

Ok so I braved weightwatchers - worked out I hadn't been since July & have put 8lbs on - not as bad as I thought!


----------



## EmmyReece

That's pretty good hun, if you get back on it I'm sure you can be rid of that quite soon :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

EmmyReece said:


> That's pretty good hun, if you get back on it I'm sure you can be rid of that quite soon :hugs:

Thanks you are my inspiration!!


----------



## EmmyReece

:blush: that's sweet of you to say hun :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

8lbs is not bad at all for 8/9 months, especially with Christmas in there!


----------



## twinkle1975

yep Christmas, birthday & anniversary!! 

Went out today with friends ended up going to the Gourmet Burger Kitchen - had a small burger & a tiny pot of skinny fries - WW book is a bit crap as it doesn't have either of those things in it & GBK has no nutrional info online! A normal size classic burger is 20 and chunky fries nomal size bowl is 12 so I'm going to go with 15 for the burger and 8 for the fries. 

If I have veggie pasta for tea I should still be in my points


----------



## cranberry987

I bet you can lose that 8lb super fast now you're back on the wagon

Was thinking we should do weekly challenges like in class. Eg eat a new type of fruit every day. Or maybe that's a bit hard. But eat a type of fruit you wouldnt usually eat


----------



## twinkle1975

That's pretty much all fruit!!


----------



## cranberry987

We should do that one then. I'll eat raspberries one day. Also I think they're on offer in Tesco!


----------



## Reba

Congrats to everyone on their losses this week!

Keep on plugging those that are working hard but not showing much success. You can do this!!


I'm down 1.4lbs this week and hoping for more next week!!


----------



## Lisa84

8lbs is not too bad hunny u will have that off in no time :)

I had a bad start to the week but im being good now and have been spinning twice so im hoping that saves me at weigh in :) xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello - sorry I've been a rubbish Hurraher for the last couple of weeks - if everyone wants to update me on their weight-in for the week up to yesterday I'll add up! I'm waiting til Thursday for my first week on WW - although AF is here :( so I'm not hopeful.

I've had grapes today!


----------



## cranberry987

I lost 2.5 this week and celebrating with super noodles. Can't stop eating today!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I hate af week for when we weigh in, it's such a pain

I lost 1lb this week x


----------



## cranberry987

I love how sw call it "star week" like ppl don't know what it means so it's sooooo private :p


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah I've noticed that, and on that weight loss forum I go on that's what they call it :wacko: I love the openess of this place, I know I can chat to you ladies about anything whatsoever :hugs:


----------



## theclarks8687

oh wow, I didnt not realize what this thread was. I thought it was about women pregnant lol Can I join in plz? I have lost a bit since 2010 when I started trying but it has been a bit of a struggle as most of you know. I have always told my hubby that I just wanna loose enough that when I'm pregnant everyone will know and not just think I'm fatter.


----------



## cranberry987

:wave:

I just had pasta with low low cheese spread (chilli flavour). Was LUSH! Got a bit manky towards the end when it started to congeal but was lovely til then. 

Mmm


----------



## cranberry987

Got 18 eggs in for these!

https://swrecipestodiefor.blogspot.com/2009/01/syn-free-pancakes.html


----------



## twinkle1975

Welcome theclarks!! Of course you can join us!


----------



## gimgem

Hi ladies! Wondering if I could join you too?

Me and dh are trying to concieve and I'm starting the Cambridge diet tomorrow. I know it will be hard but if it means having our own bundle of joy in our arms then I'll do it. Plus I feel miserable as I am now


----------



## Madgirl

Hi ladies! Can I join too? Me and DH have been working on losing weight since last summer. He has met and passed his goal, I am still working on reaching my goal. I am about halfway to my goal now and really want to lose more but also really want to be pregnant! At my current weight I feel safe getting pregnant, but would like to lose more. Right now Im waiting for O to happen!


----------



## EmmyReece

hi gimgem & Madgirl - welcome :hi:


----------



## cranberry987

Omg I just tried chocolate Philadelphia. Tastes just like those gu deserts and only 86 cals per mini pot. Mmm!


----------



## Reba

:hi: new peeps! Welcome :)

Cran your food sounds delish!!


----------



## gimgem

You can get chocolate Philadelphia?!?!


----------



## Madgirl

Hey everyone I was watching Dr Oz on tv and he was talking about something called coconut palm sugar in place of sugar. Has anyone tried it before?


----------



## lovie

Hello to the new faces :flower: this really is a great support group :) 

Chocolate philadelphia yuk! Different strokes for different folks ;) 

I have no weight loss news I have been very naughty recently but this week we had our ivf clinic confirmed and they said that I need a bmi under 35 which mine is I feel so relaxed by it all now, I'm just going to concentrate on a good diet for fertility now and not stress so much about the weight :) if the ivf fails I'll attempt to loose more!

Hugs x


----------



## twinkle1975

Welcome Mad & Gim - sorry Mad never heard of coconut palm sugar.

Just looked at the little tubs of chocolate philly - 2 ww points each!!


----------



## Lisa84

Welcome to all the newbies :hi:

I've been kinda steady for the past couple of weeks. Not been really good but then not been bad either. I had a maintain and then a half off this week which i'm ok with. Don't think i'm gonna have a very good weightloss this week either but i'm confident that i haven't put on. I have already planned to get back into it after Monday's weigh in. I'm going spinning on Tues, Wed, thurs and Saturday so that should get some weight off :)

Cran - Did you just use the Philli sweet chilli spread to make the pasta? The chocolate philly really is lush and i love it. I've heard its 3.5 syns for one of the mini pots. Do you know if this is right? xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Pasta I made with low low chilli and red pepper cheese spread. Half a tub is one hex. And I think if you buy the four pack of phili one pot is 4syns. It doesn't taste like phili at all. It's great. Of anyone finds a recipe for making sone dessert then let me know. Or anyone got a good sw cake recipe? Have ppl coming over next thurs and we always have cake


----------



## Lisa84

Thanks hun i'll give that low low a go :) I have the normal cheese coz i can have more as a healthy extra :) xx


----------



## twinkle1975

4.5lbs off last night - not a bad first week as AF is here! Quite pleased with myself!


----------



## Lisa84

Well done twinks thats fab!! :happydance:

Are you doing SW? xx


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm doing WW - had thought about swapping to SW but have spent so much money on recipe books, points calculators etc for WW I thought I'd give it another go!


----------



## Lisa84

It clearly works for you so you might as well stick with it :) xx


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm tempted by the idea of being able to eat as much pasta as I want - I am a carb fiend!!


----------



## Lisa84

mmm yh thats why SW worls for me. I love my carbs :) xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Just been to make myself a sandwich for lunch - the radishes have gone rotten & my DH has scoffed the last of the cucumber - ham & beetroot it is!


----------



## Madgirl

Way to go twinkle!


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: omg twinks that's fantastic, well done hun


----------



## Reba

Nice WI Twinkle!! Good work :dance:

I'm down .4 this week. Not very happy with that number and hoping for a much larger one next week! :grr:


----------



## EmmyReece

Well done on the loss Reba :) it's all down in the right direction

I was meant to weigh in this morning, but left my scales at mum's so will have to do it tomorrow morning instead now :dohh:

Am feeling full of optimism at the moment, epo is working and I have ewcm, I had a full blown :witch: visit, and we're actually :sex: at the right time of the month for the first time since we've been ttc :rofl:


----------



## Madgirl

Good job Reba!!

Thats great that everything has fell in place Emmy! :D


----------



## cranberry987

I'm bloody UP 0.5lb.... Extra easy on slimming world just does not work for me. Never has. Might have to go back to doing green days ie carbs all the way. Quite liking my steak at the moment tho... Will have to go back to Quorn all the time I think


----------



## twinkle1975

Do red days not do it for you Cran?? I used to struggle with SW as DH likes his meat but I love carbs - we could never eat the same thing!


----------



## cranberry987

That's the thing... Wouldn't get rich to eat the same as me :( Im not rly fussed about meat so red days would just end up me eating no carbs or meat apart from evening meal. Sigh. Also pasta m sauce just stole 10 mins of my life by making me cook their sick flavoured cheese and broccoli pasta. Where's my mushroom and wine? :(

I might have to do that.... Just fruit and veg during the day then a meal at night. On EE I think maybe I do it wrong tbh. I scoff down sliced chicken then half hour later eat a banana. Can't see why it would make a difference but maybe that's it, need to eat the food together like they say.


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm really tempted by SW as I love carbs but I can seriously eat a bucket of pasta at a time & can't see how that would make me lose weight!


----------



## cranberry987

You'd be surprised tbh. Green always works for me and Im the same - plate of roast potatoes for dinner or big plate of pasta

I'm rly tempted to eat something bad. Starving hungry and sick of bloody fruit.... Rich home soon so he can cook me something. Feel like I just need calories putting in me. Gah! Stupid scales.


----------



## twinkle1975

Fruit is very tedious after a while isn't it!?

I bought 3 packs of ww chocolate bars on Thursday - M isn't home til 8.30 and I'm hungry now - will have to work really hard not to eat them all!


----------



## cranberry987

Ok enough moaning. It's only food and constant gnawing hunger... Going green and making rich do it too. Can't do EE obviously. 

Made https://www.clarkagency.co.uk/GreedyPiglet/?p=118 last night

Tastes really fake sugary but it's cake.... Spread chocolate Philly on!


----------



## Lisa84

My friend cant grasp EE either. She just doesnt seem. To lose doing it but then my mum cant lose on anything other than EE. Weird how different peoples bodies react xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Just had mashed up banana with chocolate philly - yum yum & only 2 ww points!


----------



## cranberry987

I'm eating choc Philly now. Alternating it with cheese. Rich refuses to eat green so I'm gonna have to crack EE. More veg probably.


----------



## cranberry987

I think I might be doing sw wrong, any advice? I eat 1/3 fruit/veg all day but in the evening I have to eat my syns and healthy extras which I haven't eaten yet. So that's usually 120g cheese, pot of choc Philli and a club. But I don't eat 1/3 fruit/veg with that. 

I dont even want this stuff, I feel like I'm constantly eating from about 8pm but have to have it as I'm bf. I've tried spacing it out during the day and the best I can do is two or three hex and I have to eat 6!


----------



## EmmyReece

What about sandwiches or pitta breads hun? You could do a salad sandwich with cheese, which would use a couple of hexs up. Can you get vegatarian sausage meat? As you could always make scotch eggs and use bread for the breadcrumbs on the outside. Or using extra cheese in pasta?

I'm honestly not sure what to suggest about the syns, the only thing I can think of is using them on sauces or spreads on toast?


----------



## cranberry987

At the moment rich makes me a chicken sandwich which uses two hex and he rest of the day I eat fruit and yogurts. Can't rly get round to eating much more and the cooking needed for other things wouldn't get done


----------



## EmmyReece

What about soup? You could always use some syns on that if you haven't got time to make one from scratch (which is totally understandable as you have your beautiful baby boy) and it would be another hexb choice


----------



## Lisa84

I was told by my consultant that it doesn't necessarily have to be a 1/3 with each meal but can be classed as 1/3 across the whole day. I'm really relaxed with it though and do have alot of fruit and veg but sometimes it is no where near a 1/3

Other than spacing them out during the day and having extra syns with meals i don't really know what to suggest with them. I use flexible syns and have a blow out once a week and then im good and use minimal syns daily as i prefer to use them that way but don't suppose you can do that when BF xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Do you like things like Uncle Ben's Express rice? You culd have those which i easy to bang in the microwave for a coupole of mins and use some syns xx


----------



## cranberry987

Thing is then ill lose out on two hex from a sandwich. Just had a thought tho... Isn't fruit juice a hex? Also gonna start having weetabix and full fat milk. That's two hex then I think.


----------



## Lisa84

Damn you and all your healthy extras lol

Good thinking with the weetabix :thumbup:

Alpen Lights are also HE so you could munch on those xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Lisa84 said:


> Damn you and all your healthy extras lol
> 
> Good thinking with the weetabix :thumbup:
> 
> Alpen Lights are also HE so you could munch on those xx

ooohhh yeah I totally forgot about them, or fibre plus bars :D


----------



## cranberry987

It's the dairy I'm struggling with I think. Sposed to have 3-4 at least of those. Toast with proper butter might work but would be a faff to measure it out. I can cook toast!


----------



## EmmyReece

you could have 2 normal babybel cheeses or 3 of the light ones for a hexa during the day?


----------



## Lisa84

Cheese on toast? x


----------



## Reba

Down 1.3 this week.

Hope everyone else is still doing well!
I'm so close to 20lbs and only 7.7 from my first goal of 25lbs :dance: I can't wait!!!


----------



## Reba

Oh and Cran... you can have 100g of yogurt as a milk serving. Two babybel as was said before - 2 oz of cheese is also a milk serving. If you're getting tired of drinking so much milk :)


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm confused today!! 

I was away on a conference Mon - Thurs last week - ate 3 cooked meals a day & drank quite a lot of wine! 

Got weighed on Friday morning & I'd put 5lbs on - no surprise there of course.

Had a meal out with DH on Friday - Italian tapas - yum yum.

Saturday - bacon butty, doughnut & chocolate bar, Ikea meatballs, packet of malteasers & 2 large choc chip cookies on Saturday

Sunday - 3 choc pancakes, choc chip brioche, supermarket sandwich, ham, cheese & mushroom omlette & baked beans. 

Not good!!

So got weighed this morning expecting lots more damage - have lost 4 of the 5lbs I put on! Very odd!!


----------



## Lisa84

I have no explanation for you either hun. The body is a strange thing :shrug: Well done tho xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Sorry not sure why I felt the need to outline everything I'd eaten for the last 3 days!!


----------



## Lisa84

hahaha don't worry about it! It has made me hungry tho haha xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Aha the seefood diet ^^

Lost 1lb today so that's a stone! Woo


----------



## twinkle1975

Well done Cran - that's fab!!


----------



## cranberry987

Twinkle, I rly want a supermarket sandwich now! Prawn mayo. Mmm food porn. But. I won't as it'll be eaten in 15 secs and I'll regret it all week. But.... Mmm


----------



## twinkle1975

Yeah I had cheese ham & pickle on seeded bread - it was nice but not much nicer than the ham salad sandwich I just made myself & with many many less points!


----------



## cranberry987

Mmm and Swedish meatballs. Nearly had those the other week but wasn't sure about the syns. Are they nice? Ppl rave about them


----------



## twinkle1975

I loooooove them!!! Nom nom nom!! No idea about the syns or the WW points for that matter - I have managed to move onto a regular portion from my usual large though!


----------



## cranberry987

Just googled em (would have been easier wouldn't it) and they're 7 syns per 100g. So bugger that tbh. Thats two pots of Chocolate philli!


----------



## Lisa84

Well done on the 1lb and the award cran thats fab!! :) xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Just had a google around & I think 15 meatballs plus sauce & fries is a bout 23 points - I love them so I'm prepared to take that out of my weekly extra allowance - I can still have a choc philly pot on my daily points as they're only 2ww points!


----------



## Traskey

Wow, this thread really is food porn at the moment :rofl:

Hmm, well I gained 5lbs :( and have then lost 3 of those. Now I need to get back to where I was!


----------



## cranberry987

i lost 2.5lb this week, dont understand rly as I eat the same pretty much every week. its v random. anyway... have an AMAZEBALLS cake recipe. its 1/2 a syn for the entire cake and is totally lush. I failed at baking earlier and it went totally flat, so i put choc philli on it and it was like a lemony eclair mmm. gonna make another one now and see if rich can bake it decently. it sounds rly odd but honestly, it needs trying

4 eggs, 5 tbsp sweetner (splenda type better for baking, the candarel one goes bitter if you cook it), 1 tsp bakingpowder, 1 tsp lemon essence, 1/2 tub quark.

preheat oven to 180 seperate eggs, whisk whites until stiff. in a seperate bowl mix yolks and everything else apart from the quark. fold whites into yolk mixture. bake at 180 for 20 mins. 

topping = quark with sweetener and lemon essence, just add both until it tastes right.


----------



## Madgirl

Good job on the weight loss cranberry!! The cake sounds wonderful!

I was doing pretty well until i bought a bunch of easter candy and pigged out. I did go to the gym today but after all the candy I dont think its gonna help!


----------



## EmmyReece

cran that's fantastic :yipee:


----------



## Reba

woot good job Cran!!!

I'm almost to my first goal of 25lbs!!
How many stone is that? 2??

So excited to get there :D


----------



## Lisa84

Well done Reba thats a fab loss xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Go here https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-journals/794495-lovies-quest-little-viking-ivf-spring-2012-a.html NOW!!!!!


----------



## Traskey

Fantastic news Lovie :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo:


----------



## EmmyReece

We need to get this thread going again ladies :hugs:

We've been talking about a group target of 42lbs loss each to help a very good friend and help motivate each other. I've changed my ticker to a goal of 42lbs left to achieve, though I'll still have more to do, but it's a start

Is anyone else in on this 42lbs target?


----------



## lovie

what a fab idea :) i will be your chear leader:happydance::happydance:


----------



## cranberry987

I'm in! We must remember not to feel bad if someone zooms along rly fast and loses it first. How many weeks is it til Xmas? Might be doable by then, for me at least I doubt I could go faster. 

I'm having https://www.minimins.com/slimming-world-recipes/167229-slimming-world-curry-recipes.html tonight - but the pathia with veg. It's SO nice. Tastes like normal curry not crap diet curry. Rice and brown pita from asda (a healthy extra). Ready for it now tbh but 4.30 is a bit too early for dinner probably.


----------



## EmmyReece

As long as we all get there, regardless of how long it takes, that's the important thing. I remember last year before the bfps came along and we were all so close and tight knit and I'd love it if we could get there again. I wouldn't change a single one of the bfps and the beautiful babies that came along and the beautiful babies to come, so please no one think that, I haven't got the best way with words so it might not be coming across right :blush: 

Dinner for me is pasta, tuna, grated babybel and a bit of mayo. I really can't wait to get shopping and get some decent stuff in :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

Have you got anything in like cucumber and carrots cran? You could do some sticks to tide you over until you make food :D


----------



## cranberry987

I had some curry dhal loaf made so had that. https://www.minimins.com/slimming-world-recipes/118490-chickpea-dahl-loaf.html green day today so caaaaaarbs!!

I think I might get my 10% weight loss sticker tmw. I need 1.5lb and this morning I was down 1 semi clothed, but my scales are crap so I won't trust them.


----------



## EmmyReece

oooohhhhh I really hope you get it :D

I love, love, love my scales - £8.99 off ebay with a free tape measure - bargain :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa84

Ooo im definately up for that :) that would get my in the healthy range :happydance: 

Obviously if i fall pg with this ivf then i might have to delay the challenge but im still gonna go to SW when im pg xxx


----------



## cranberry987

It's ok. You can gain 42 instead ^^


----------



## EmmyReece

cranberry987 said:


> It's ok. You can gain 42 instead ^^

yep I'll second that :winkwink:


----------



## Lisa84

Ooft no thanks. Im gonna try to be really good if i fall pg and try and live by 'what i eat my baby eats'. I know that cravings cant be helped tho. 

Feels weird talking about being pg like it could actually be a possibility soon :) Cran i really admired how well you did food wise during your pregnancy and would love to be as good as you xxx


----------



## lovie

me too! cran you were so so good! i have braved looking into how much you are allowed/supposed to gain in pregnancy. 

:flower:


----------



## cranberry987

Luckily I craved tomatoes and cucumber. Would have been a different story if it was cream buns I was craving. I did have a bit f a love affair with jaffa cakes. I know there's one of those yards of Jaffa cakes somewhere in the house. Rich bought it me for Xmas but I didn't get it! I think they're about 3 syns each tho so totally not worth it. I'd have to eat an entire packet once I opened it.


----------



## Lisa84

Hahaha i remember that affair well :) xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I luckily craved cleaning products when I was pg. I didn't eat the best but didn't gain any extra weight (I think xander took all the extra lol) 

I was supposed to start my diet again in January but never got round to it :-( 

Emmy I completely understand what you mean. We were all do close last year it was lovely! This years 42lb Athon will be awesome! And lovie and Lisa can be cheerleaders now, and by the end of the year there'll be loads of cheerleaders and just me and cran slimming away while everyone else grows lovely bumpys! 

Off to do my starting WI eeeek!


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: yay so glad you know what I meant. I was worrying that it was going to come across totally wrong and sound like I was jealous and bitchy about you guys having your beautiful babies and bfps :rofl: Yeah I'd like mine, but the time just isn't right yet, and when it's meant to be it'll happen :D

Extra Easy day for me today. Was all ready to throw it out the window because Chris still hasn't been paid :grr: But Cran reminded me that it was better to stick at it :hugs:

Breakfast - banana and toast (hexb and 3 syns)
Snack - apple
Lunch - Mushroom soup
Dinner - chilli con carne, rice and cheese (hexa)
Snack - hot choc (7 syns)
Syns for today - 10 :thumbup:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

So I've done my WI and I'll share the damage 

13st 5lb (bmi 36)

42 lb target - 

10st 5lb (bmi 28) 

Gulp!


----------



## Lisa84

We can do it pix :) xx


----------



## cranberry987

I lost 1.5 which is 1 st 9 now and 10% lost! I've also broken the stone barrier. Next target is 2st I guess. 

Starting to get to that point ina diet tho when you've been doing it a few weeks and just want a good old fashioned pig out. Know what I mean? Just want a big splurge to get it out of my system. I'm going to try and resist but if I find myself picking then its better to just get it over with tbh. 

Been good tho today. Might go for a walk in a bit.


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: that's great cran, so chuffed for you getting your 10% award

Good luck pix, as Lisa says we can all do it together :D

We finally got to go shopping after Chris checked through the bank to check direct debits etc. So I've got a load of fruit in, muller lights, chicken breasts, ham and salady stuff. Enough to easily keep me going for a few days.

So I'm saving the mushroom soup and chilli con carne for tomorrow so it has time to defrost, and instead I'm having pasta and cheese for lunch (just about to go make it) and garlic baked chicken for dinner with salad (am so excited to see how it goes) :happydance:


----------



## cranberry987

Mmm I need to look up some more recipes. Was thinking about trying diet coke chicken even tho it sounds v odd indeed. Need to shake it up a bit.


----------



## EmmyReece

apparently the diet coke chicken is really nice, am determined to give it a try asap :)


----------



## Lisa84

Diet coke chicken is yum and so is the sticky chicken off the website :)

Well done Cran thats fantastic. I know what you mean about the pig out. I had mine at 1 stone. Sometimes like you said its good to have a blow out to get it out of the system. As long as you get right back onit im sure not alot of damage will be done :) 

Well done on your club 10 im dead chuffed for you xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Oooohhhh have had an idea, when we find a new recipe that we really like we should post it up on here. It might be a good way to try new things and for building up our recipes :thumbup:

I'm dying to try this garlic chicken tonight, the only thing I did different was not put the golden syrup in ...


Spoiler
Garlic baked chicken

4 tbsps of FF natural yoghurt
2 cloves garlic crushed
1 tbsp golden syrup (2 syns)
1 tsp ground ginger
½ tsp cardamon seeds
½ tsp ground coriander 
¼ tsp ground cumin
¼ tsp ground turmeric
2 tbsp lemon juice
½ tsp salt
8 chicken breasts
----------------------------------------------------------------
Cut slashes into your chicken breasts and put in the marinade, for as long as you can but at least 1 hour. Cook in oven at 200°C/400°F/Gas mark 6.
Line a tin with foil and put chicken in. Put 5 fl oz of water into the bottom of foil and pour remaining marinade over the top of the chicken.
Bake for about half hour.


----------



## twinkle1975

I think I might be a little bit in love with you all!! https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/grouphug.gif Hurrah for Club 42 & it's cheerleaders!

So I haven't shopped for this week yet so I'm just trying to be good with what we've got in the house today. I had a McD's last night as I didn't get to eat until 9.30 - it was ming which was v disappointing! At least that's something I won't be missing!

Well done on the weight loss Cran - you need a sticker like Em's! :happydance:

I'm off now to have a look at the stuff you sent me Emmy.


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: if there's anything you need to know, just give a shout hun :D

Oh and if you want any recipes just shout too, I've got a few on the computer I can e-mail over if you want me to :hugs: xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Club 42.... I like it :thumbup: zx


----------



## twinkle1975

Emmy - you're clever - could you make me a Club 42 Blinky? xx


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah I can give it a try :thumbup: like the slimming world sticker?


----------



## cranberry987

And me! I can't do the sticker thing on my phone but will do at some point. 

I've got steak and rosti from waitrose tonight. They do this rosti which is flavoured with ham and it's rly nice but only 5.5 syns! I bought 10 last time I was in hehe.


----------



## twinkle1975

Yeah or your baby dancing one - I've tried to make one myself but the page I used didn't work - I'm a doofus! Don't worry if not!


----------



## Lisa84

Aww a ticker would be fab!! xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Ok, so how do you know how many syn you should eat each day?


----------



## EmmyReece

I think as a rule of thumb it's between 10 - 15, but I could be wrong. Cran might know better as she's been going to meetings :D


----------



## 4magpies

Mind if I join in again? Me and new OH starting TTC next month and still wanting to lose weight. 

Dunno if anyone remembers me?

x


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey Becca!!


----------



## Lisa84

Hiya hun of course we remember you :) 

At our class we aim for 10 a day xx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey twinkle! 

I see you have a diagnosis of a blocked tube? How you feeling about that? Hope you're good

X


----------



## EmmyReece

Hey Becca :hugs: good to have you back hun xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Like a pile of sh*t to be honest Becca - esp as they let me think for 6 months after the scan that everything was fine & then stupid doctor said it wouldn't make a difference - err, what?!


----------



## cranberry987

Hiya becca :)

At ours they say aim for 10 at first as you're bound to get it a bit wrong and eat15. But then later eat 15 once you understand it a bit more. Then when you get close to target you can drop it to 10. Also its easier to stick to if you have slightly more and it's actually only 100 cals

Up to you tho. See how you get on. I like 15. Feels like a lot and I feel like I can maintain it for longer without pigging out.


----------



## 4magpies

twinkle1975 said:


> Like a pile of sh*t to be honest Becca - esp as they let me think for 6 months after the scan that everything was fine & then stupid doctor said it wouldn't make a difference - err, what?!

I'm not surprised sweetie. Kind of know how it feels. Had so many different opinions on my tubes and it took them 2 years to tell me about my PCOS. 

Big hugs. 

I'm slightly annoyed about having to start all over again but we are hoping for a miracle. 

xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Do you have to redo all tests and wait again? Sucks. But better you're with a loving partner and have it take a bit longer.


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks Cran - I've just been having a look & it's going to take a bit of getting my head round - snacking is my big problem - I'm used to having WW yogurts, wotsits etc but if I could eat ham etc on a red day & pasta on a green day I'm hoping I could cope!


----------



## twinkle1975

cranberry987 said:


> Do you have to redo all tests and wait again? Sucks. *But better you're with a loving partner and have it take a bit longer.*

I was just going to say this too!


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks girls. I totally agree. 

Hopefully not on my part. Maybe just repeat bloods and prob a SA for OH after a year. Hopefully it won't come to that. 

x


----------



## EmmyReece

I know it's not much, but I'll keep everything crossed that it doesn't come to that Becca :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

Right :blush:

This is what I've come up with, it's not as good as the professional ones, but I had fun making it :rofl:

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/CLUB42.gif[/IMG

[IMG]https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/CLUB42.gif

If you don't want to save it to the computer and upload it to your own photobucket accounts, just add a ] at the end of the code :D


----------



## EmmyReece

it's a bit big :wacko: should I make it smaller or should it be ok do you think?


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm loving it!!


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: it looks great


----------



## cranberry987

Twinks you can have muller lights - most are 0 syns and can eat wotsits probably but not sure how many syns. 5 or so probably. Have a piece of fruit with it as your third super free and you're fine. 

I just ate half a melon. And I had half at lunch. They're £1 in asda so I have loads to get through. Always do well weeks when I eat lotsa melon.


----------



## twinkle1975

Ok, SW girls - you are going to be SO sick of me!!

Can I split my healthy extras - eg - have half the milk & a baby bel??

Is it possible to work out syns - eg - there's a jar of Sainsbury's chilli sauce we really like - how do you know how many syns are in it?


----------



## EmmyReece

Syns are 1 syn to 20 calories, so say a bag of crisps is 100 calories it would be 5 syns :D

I've never split my syns, but on the sw support forum I go on sometimes I've seen other people doing it :)


----------



## cranberry987

There's a slimming world app you can search for the product once youve been to class and registered on the website. Or google it

You can split your milk/dairy but not the fibre choices apparently. I don't know why but there you go. I wouldn't think it would make that much difference tbh if you did it a few times. Careful about the dairy as some things aren't a hex. Like phili light is a hex but extra light isn't as it doesn't have enough calcium in

Ooh and choc phili is 4.5 syns for a pot. I have 3 a day and everything else free. Nom.


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks Em - I was just thinking that the only thing I have no problem eating healthily is my breakfast - I have 2 weetabix & skimmed milk - but only about quarter of a pint & I don't have any other milk during the day as I don't drink tea or coffee - but I do love a good babybel!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks Cran!


----------



## twinkle1975

Ahh Minimins tells me!! 17.5 syns - think I might work on making my own!


----------



## cranberry987

The dry packets of chilli etc are usually lowish


----------



## EmmyReece

If anyone wants the smaller version this is it, don't want anyone getting in trouble for signature sizes lol

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/club42smaller2.gif[/IMG

[IMG]https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/club42smaller2.gif

Same as the other one, just add the ] at the end :thumbup:


----------



## lovie

Lil_Pixie said:


> I luckily craved cleaning products when I was pg. I didn't eat the best but didn't gain any extra weight (I think xander took all the extra lol)
> 
> I was supposed to start my diet again in January but never got round to it :-(
> 
> Emmy I completely understand what you mean. We were all do close last year it was lovely! This years 42lb Athon will be awesome! And lovie and Lisa can be cheerleaders now, and by the end of the year there'll be loads of cheerleaders and just me and cran slimming away while everyone else grows lovely bumpys!
> 
> Off to do my starting WI eeeek!

 I want to crave cleaning products! by the end of the year hopefully i will be back to slimming!



cranberry987 said:


> Mmm I need to look up some more recipes. Was thinking about trying diet coke chicken even tho it sounds v odd indeed. Need to shake it up a bit.

this sounds like something someone made for a dare! id try it tho..allways try everything once :)


twinkle1975 said:


> I think I might be a little bit in love with you all!! https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/grouphug.gif Hurrah for Club 42 & it's cheerleaders!
> 
> So I haven't shopped for this week yet so I'm just trying to be good with what we've got in the house today. I had a McD's last night as I didn't get to eat until 9.30 - it was ming which was v disappointing! At least that's something I won't be missing!
> 
> Well done on the weight loss Cran - you need a sticker like Em's! :happydance:
> 
> I'm off now to have a look at the stuff you sent me Emmy.

 mc donalds allways smells so much better then it tastes doesnt it?



4magpies said:


> Mind if I join in again? Me and new OH starting TTC next month and still wanting to lose weight.
> 
> Dunno if anyone remembers me?
> 
> x

hello becca :) yay for you being back! I hope you get a little miricle before it comes to anything else:hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

Morning

Banana and muller light for breakfast. Rich is off work and wondered if I wanted to watch the cupcake challenge on tv. Um. No!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I had special k. I'm going shopping later for some good food. I feel great about club 42! I feel great that I'm getting back into it after a year.


----------



## cranberry987

Me too. Rly nice to have a group to do it with. Whenever we want to pig out we can think WWWD (wht would we do!) hehe


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Hey becca! X


----------



## EmmyReece

I had something very similar Cran :D banana, grapes and strawberries with a raspberry and cranberry yoghurt on top, it was delicious :thumbup: Going to have some toast in a bit when Chris comes downstairs.

Think I'm doing a green day today and using the mince I've used in my chilli con carne as a hexb.

Grilled cheese sandwich for lunch, am quite looking forward to that :D

Jumped on the scales this morning and am 2.8lbs up, so not sure what's going on there. Will wait and see what happens with proper weigh in on friday before I change my ticker xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oooh I want done fruit! I love love love fruit!! 

Urgh I get so mad at myself! I eat all this crap, but fruit and veg and chicken and turkey and all good stuff makes me happy  I'm just too lazy to cook it. 

No - was! I was too lazy. It's a whole new day!


----------



## EmmyReece

Scrap the toast this morning, I can't have 3 hexb choices :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

Lil_Pixie said:


> No - was! I was too lazy. It's a whole new day!

Fantastic attitude hun :thumbup: You're right it is a whole new day, and changes can be made :D


----------



## 4magpies

What's club 42? Sorry for my ignorance. Lol. 

Hi pixie. 

I had oat bran porridge for breakfast. Yum. 

X


----------



## EmmyReece

It's a group target we've set to motivate each other and support each other, so we're all going to aim to lose 42lbs and then if needs be we'll adjust the target afterwards :D


----------



## 4magpies

42lbs each or between you all? 

x


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Each hun

Lunch - broccoli, green beans, sweet corn and cottage cheese in a whole meal pitta. Mmmm. Although I did make far too much veg. But I felt no guilt in eating it all


----------



## 4magpies

I had some scrambled egg for lunch and a few slices of turkey and a miller light yoghurt. 

I'm determined to do well this week and not fuck it up on the weekend. 

x


----------



## cranberry987

I had cheese toasty - pre sliced cheese x2 is about one hex. Had tomato ketchup which I'll work out later. Can't be that high? Only have a tsp. 

Also did Pilates and am now broken. Scrambled eggs sounds nice. Are you doing low carb becca?


----------



## EmmyReece

grilled cheese sandwich here :) was sooooo nice 

am really looking forward to my chilli tonight too


----------



## twinkle1975

Becca - I've got 42lbs to lose til I can be referred for IVF or do it privately - eek!!

Pilates sounds way too bendy to me!!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

We can do it twink. Together, One lb at a time :hugs: You'll get your ivf, we'll make sure of it.

Just been shopping and im treating myself to a fruit ice lolly. 46 cals of pure yummyness


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm so looking forward to summer - much easier to eat salad & ice lollies when it's warm!! When it's warm I just want stew & custard!! 

Haha - WW seems to be spying on me - now I'm talking about SW I keep getting WW ads popping up!!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Lol I know, but I was roasting after walking gone with the pram & shopping al I thought id take the opportunity for a lovely lolly. I was in love with Lily's and Ice pops when I was pg so I've got tons in.


----------



## EmmyReece

Fruit pastille lollies and tesco's own cherryade, cola etc lollies are quite low syn :D

As Pixie says Twinks, we will get you there 42 lbs lighter, we're all going to stick to it and be there for each. You can do this hun, you just need to believe you can :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Just had a natural yogurt and two strawberries - someone needs to lock up the kitchen :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

Nope you don't need to lock the kitchen, it's all good stuff, at least it's not cakes etc that you're having :D


----------



## cranberry987

Mmm. Had Greek muller light. Coconut one is rly nice. Much nicer than normal ml coconut. 

Had a stupid day rich was sposed to have his toe fixed but they couldn't numb it as he hadn't taken his antibiotics properly. I've got loads planned this week and it relies on him being here! Grr. He's takin tmw as holiday so I can go see hunger games.


----------



## twinkle1975

I really enjoyed the Hunger Games!!


----------



## EmmyReece

Why didn't he take his antibiotics properly?? Hope you manage get everything done cran.

Am having my chilli now without cheese, then will have some cheese and pasta later as I'm absolutely ravenous and didn't bring enough fruit with me :dohh:


----------



## cranberry987

Because he's stupid!!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Do you guys limit the amount of fruit/veg/salad you eat? 

I'm so hungry! Lol I think I'm just imagining hunger cos I know I can't eat the biscuits I usually chomp on


----------



## EmmyReece

Not fruit or salad no, I go for that in between meals if I get hungry as it helps keep my portion size down at main meal times :D


----------



## cranberry987

No. On slimmig world the whole point is to est a ton of fruit veg so you fill up on that. I'm hungry too went to crappy coop tho and they have like no food. They sell quince jelly but have no melon?!


----------



## EmmyReece

:wacko: that's weird, even if ours doesn't have normal full melons they have melon slices.

Think I'm going to start sticking to green days because I really like the idea of having 2 hexa and hexb choices, me being greedy, but it might help me to stick to the plan more :D


----------



## Traskey

Hey girlies, i'd love to join your 42 but alas i'll be gaining it not losing it so not really the point :rofl: Although thanks to the link Cran sent me I know I should be aiming to gain 42 :haha: 

I still read and cheer you on though :D


----------



## EmmyReece

yep, you, Lovie and Lisa can be our cheerleaders :bunny:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Aww I'd make you a cheerleader blinker but I don't even know how turn my
Computer on :dohh:

So far today I've had 

Special k and semi skimmed milk
Pita with broccoli, green beans, sweet corn and cottage cheese 
Ice lolly
Natural yogurt with 2 strawberries

I'm having take away for dinner - grilled chicken kebab on pita.
Not the best but not totally awful! 

I'm so tired I just cba cooking


----------



## EmmyReece

if you've got a wholemeal pitta in you could substitue that for the white one you'll get with your kebab :D


----------



## Lisa84

Im in the club until proven otherwise lol :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't think you'll be with us for long though :D can't believe it's finally come round and you're actually on your way and doing something, am so excited for you :hugs:


----------



## Lisa84

Thanks babe xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Having nasi goreng for dinner. Tesco do this nasi goreng paste which is herbs and water. Its not on the app and I've never worked out the syns but there's nothing to it so I think max 1. Rice and stirfry veg and scrambled egg. Mmm. Then it's a green day. Oh bollocks no its not I had a slice of chicken earlier. Balls! Maybe could have that as a hex. Hmf. Ah well doesn't make much difference. 

I was thinking I might save my syns for a blowout next week. So starting Monday I'll have as few syns a possible. Maybe 5 a day. Then after WI I'll have 70 extra syns which is probably half a pizza and ice cream. Then it wont affect WI and I can be good all that week again.


----------



## cranberry987

Ooh. Linda McCartney rosemary sausages are free and lurvely.


----------



## EmmyReece

if it was only a small slice of chicken, maybe you could syn it?


----------



## cranberry987

It was one slice of a 5 pack. What you reckon. Two syns? A breast is 6 I think.


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah I'd say 2 syns just to be on the safe side :) and then you can still class today as green :D


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Slimming world confuses the crapola out of me! Do you not find it restrictive? if you want to eat one thing for lunch like pasta does that mean you can't have meat for dinner?


----------



## cranberry987

Theres three ways to do it - extra easy is eat anything but has to be 1/3 fruit/veg. Or green/red is pasta/meat. You just have to plan basically. If you do green/red you get more bread and cheese for the day so it's worth it. It does take a bit of understanding but is quite easy once you get it. I like how I can eat as much as I want as long as its basically unprocessed low fat low sugar.


----------



## EmmyReece

I did find it restrictive when I wasn't trying new things, but now I'm looking for new recipes and mainly sticking to green days I'm finding it a lot better :D


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm going to print out what I've got & see if having it on paper infront of me helps me to understand it - if not I might actually have to go to a meeting!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Just got up and the first thing I thought about was food!! Think I'll have bran flakes with raisins and chopped banana for brekkie. Yum! 

Cran, do you get extra on sw cos your utilising the boob?


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh your breakfast sounds lovely.

I ended up with a huge bowl of special k (about 10 syns worth as needed something to distract me from the slab of cake I was tempted to go for) and a muller light mint yoghurt. Going to get stuck into the fruit in a bit :)


----------



## cranberry987

Yus and it really does mean that I feel like I'm not on a diet. I get 4 extra hex. So if I'm on a green/red I could eat 4 small slices of bread and 210g if cheese!!!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

That's loads!! 

I'm fonna see how I do I my own. It worked for me last year, but if it doesn't go well I'm getting my mum to come to sw with me!


----------



## EmmyReece

That sounds like a good plan Pix

I've been feeling sorry for myself today so have been wanting sweet stuff so instead of using 4.5 syns on my pasta sauce tonight, I had them as a portion of choccy philadelphia on a sandwich with banana. Was an odd combination, but tasted really good, and I had 1/4 of a melon too :)

Going to make my own pasta sauce tonight with passata, onion and garlic :thumbup:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Well done for sticking to your syns hun :hugs: it's hard went your having a crappy day.

So I had bran flakes with banana and raisins for breakfast
A tiny baked potato with cottage cheese and lots of veg for lunch
Snack fruit and natural yogurt

Not sure about dinner. Carl wants steak pudding and chips so think we'll have to have completely different meals tonight


----------



## EmmyReece

It sounds like you're having a really good day :)

Any ideas for food tonight then?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

On gonna have home made wedges but I dunno what with


----------



## twinkle1975

Afternoon!

You all seem to be doing pretty well today!

Sorry you're feeling sad Emmy xxx


----------



## cranberry987

I've had bananas and supernoodles. Sat here starving and rich isn't feeding me!! He's farting about in Thr kitchen bloody cleaning or something. Put food in me instead please!!

Gonna get him to make me a chick pea loaf. Mmm.


----------



## cranberry987

Having roast chicken tonight mmm. Roast pots with spray oil and veg. Mmm. Hungry! 

Also I dyed my washing pink as my mum helpfully hid a red shopping bag in my machine><


----------



## Traskey

Uh oh Cran, that sucks. Have you got any of that run remover stuff?


----------



## cranberry987

I'll get some today but I know it doesn't work with some materials. 

Had scrambled eggs and toast and Greek yogurt for breakfast. AND grapes :rofl: those muller light greek yogurts are rly nice. Have cherry ones next. 

Will have sandwich for lunch and have lamb shank for dinner. Ooh the Tesco lamb shank with mink gravy is free on sw and it's amazing. Also the gammon and honey something is free but I've not tried it yet. Not sure about gammon.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I had bran flakes with banana and raisins again, but that was at 6.30 so I just had brown toast with extra light philly. 

Xanders crappy is sleep is ruining my diet as well as my sanity :rofl: 

Mmm think I'll have pita with veg and Philly for lunch. Dunno abou dinner yet. Maybe a baked potato with beans annnnd I dunno! Lol something else.

Oooh I had veg fingers, wedges and beans for tea last night. Veg fingers (like fish fingers but with veg in lol) are amazing! And only 110 cals for 2 fingers - yummy!


----------



## twinkle1975

Mmm I love veg fingers!!

Didn't do so well last night - had to pick M up from work at 6 & be at my work by 6.30 so ended up getting a Subway - I did have a 6 inch turkey & ham rather than a 12 inch tuna vut still not good & then about 10.30 I had a sandwich & a small bowl of chilli at the pub quiz :(

Today I've had weetabix & milk so far


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Could you take some snacks with you to work so your not tempted? 

I just want to eat today! Grrrr


----------



## twinkle1975

I made sure I didn't snack at work at all yesterday - the subway was my tea - it just wasn't a good choice. The supper at the pub was just a total lack of willpower though. I was thinking that next week I'll make Wednesday a green day & then I can have a big bowl of boiled rice with a little tiny bit of the chilli just to stop it being dry - then I won't feel like I'm missing out but I can avoid the butties!


----------



## Lisa84

Or you could make it an extra easy day and have the best of both :) xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

I still really don't understand Extra Easy - I feel like I'm being totally thick!!!


----------



## Lisa84

It does take some getting used to but once it clicks then you will be sorted.

On EE days you can have as much of the the food that would be free on green and on red days as you want. So you can have as much pasta, pots, rice as you want and as much meat as you want. You do have to sacrifice 2 Healthy extras tho so on an EE you can only have 1 HeA and 1 HeB. You also need to ensure that each meal has a 3rd superfree food with it.
I'll use a boring example. You could have chicken, chips and veg because chicken is free on a red, pots are free on a green and you would need to make sure the veg was a 3rd of your plate.


Hope thats helps a bit but i am a bit crap at explaining things xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Subway salads are quite nice. I actually think snacking is a good thing as it stops you inhaling food later. 

Just had chickpea loaf, salad and choc philli!


----------



## twinkle1975

I was just reading in one M's Men's Health magazines that research has shown that if you use contrasting coloured plates to your food you eat less - eg mash on a blue plate & if you match your plate to your table cloth you'll eat even less!!

I'm thinking of buying a couple of red plates (we've got red place mats) & using a ceramic pen to mark a third off so I know I'm eating enough veg - I'm a master of self deception!


----------



## twinkle1975

I agree snacking is a good thing - I just knew I didn't have any of the right stuff in to snack on & therefore I'd end up snacking on crap!!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I can't believe you can eat chips! 

Just made myself wholemeal pita with cottage cheese lettuce and onion. I was starving so I made two, ate one then realised two was excessive so I've wrapped the other up for tea and in having some yummy grapes. I love fruit so much = happy Jac


----------



## twinkle1975

I think I like the idea of fruit more than fruit - I've been eating tinned peaches on WW but I'm going to have to re think it on SW. 

I've just emailed WW to cancel my membership - think I'm going to have to pay for next month which is a bugger but after that we'll be £20 a month better off.


----------



## twinkle1975

Pixie - did I know you were a Jac??


----------



## Lisa84

I find snacking essential!! If i don't snack i just crave crap when it gets to dinnertime. I usually take loads of snacks with me to work, usually fruit but i also sometimes take alpen lights and use them as a HE. I also biol up some new pots so i can go to the fridge and grab one of those. I LOVE cold new potatoes :) xxx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I never eat new potatoes - mmm gonna get some! 

Twink - I dunno, lol. I'm a Jac! (Jaclyn) hi!


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm a Jacqueline!! 

Mmm - new potatoes are yum!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oooh how did we not know that? Are you a Jac, Jacqui, or Jacqueline?


----------



## twinkle1975

Jacqueline to my family, Jackie to everyone else


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I never get called Jaclyn. When I was little and first went to school I used to get upset when people called me Jacqueline so everyone called me Jac. Now I only get my Full name if I'm in trouble


----------



## twinkle1975

My Mum wouldn't let anyone call me anything but Jacqueline when I was little - by the time I went to secondary school I got sick of people not being able to spell it so went with Jackie - I still get it spelt Jacky, Jacqui etc but I've learned to deal with it!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I dont mind anymore. Old people always call me Jacqueline - its close enough lol. My uncle calls me Jacqueline but he's 84 and can do as he damn well pleases! :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

I need to get some pitta breads in, I really want one with cottage cheese and salad now 

Had some shreddies for breakfast (hexb and hexa) and been snacking on fruit all day - grapes, melon, apple, strawberries - so really not hungry now :D

Super excited though as I've just booked tickets to go and see Olly Murs at the MEN with my cousins next march :wohoo:


----------



## twinkle1975

Ooo exciting!!


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: just phoned my cousin to tell her and she's sooooo excited, she loves Olly Murs


----------



## Reba

:hi:

The thread died but I see it's picked up again!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

Yep we're making it pick up again :D :hi:

Ladies I put on 1lb this morning :rofl: I knew last week's weigh in was too good to be true.

Have got the day planned out so I'm not going to dwell on it, I've got an appointment with the nurse at 10.45 so I will have brunch after then on the way to mum's. I'm going to pack a banana sandwich and some apple and grapes and then hopefully persuade Chris to let me run into morrisons or co-op as I really want some more melon and some mango. Plus I really want some cottage cheese, pitta breads and salady stuff, so I think it's decided that I'm on a green day :D

Hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## cranberry987

Emmy - its the asda or coop wholemeal pitas which are a hex, wast sure if you knew that. 

I'm out all day so going to make a load of food now to take with. I really can't be bothered but I know that if I don't take it I'll end up eating cake.


----------



## EmmyReece

I think I'll drag him into co-op then, thanks hun, I could have messed up syns for the day there :D

Good plan with the food cran :thumbup:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm on brown toast for brekkie cos we've got no milk. I've been avoiding toast cos I have strawberry jam, Philly, marmalade and choccy spread and toast just isn't lovely without one of them :-(


----------



## EmmyReece

You could get some choc philadelphia in as that's low in syns hun :D


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Ummm I have that too!


----------



## EmmyReece

it might sound totally ick to some, but have you tried banana on toast? I love it and it fills me up for ages :D


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Lol I love banana on toast! 

Oooh banana and choc Philly on toast!!


----------



## Lisa84

mmmm banana and chocy philly on toast sounds lush. Might have that for my brekkie tomorrow :) xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

It wasn't impressive :-( plus side I only ate half!


----------



## EmmyReece

sorry it wasn't impressive :( hope you get something nicer for lunch

not long since got back from the appointment with the nurse and she was really pleased, I still lost weight since last weigh in and she says that's the important thing :D


----------



## cranberry987

Had a good food day. Lamb and veg for dinner and have 120g of cheese to nibble
On too!


----------



## EmmyReece

:D

I've just had a bowl of pasta, cheese and mushrooms, was delicious, lamb and veggies sounds amazing too


----------



## cranberry987

Mmm. Do you have pasta sauce with it too?


----------



## Traskey

Well done Emmy on losing weight at your weigh in :wohoo:


----------



## EmmyReece

cranberry987 said:


> Mmm. Do you have pasta sauce with it too?

not normally, but I was thinking of making a tomato/garlic sauce to go with some pasta tomorrow :D


----------



## cranberry987

I've just had a mahoosive glass of wine. Literally up to the brim. And a normal glass, probably 175ml. So I'm gonna say that's 15 syns? And I had a liquorice alsort which I'm gonna ignore.


----------



## EmmyReece

You said that you don't use your syns during the day didn't you Cran? If I remember correctly. If that's the case hun, am sure your wine and liquorice allsort won't make a difference to weigh in :D

Plus you're always so good during the week, that it must be nice to treat yourself xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Well done Emmy!!


----------



## EmmyReece

Having a day where I'm easily able to lose focus so am spending the day on ebay to find stuff for the holiday :rofl:

Had a banana and strawberries for breakfast and have made pasta, tuna, sweetcorn and cheese (using my hexbs for the tuna and hexas for the cheese) for lunch and dinner tonight. Going to snack on fruit and yoghurts for the rest of the day I think :D

Hope everyone has a good weekend xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Ok Slimming world gurus - this is what I've got planned for next week's food - please could you have a look & let me know if you think it's ok or if I need to change things??

Mon - Green 
Weetabix & Milk (hex a&b) banana
Laughing cow sandwich (hex a&b) salad, fruit, muller light
Veg fingers (7.5 syns) mash, veg
Snacks - fruit

Tues - Green 
Eggs, toast, mushrooms (hex b)
LC sandwich - (hex a&b) salad, fruit, muller light
Veggie Pasta & Cheese (hex a)
snacks - fruit

Wed - Green
Weetabix & milk (hex a&b)
Laughing Cow sandwich, salad, fruit, muller
Beetroot soup, chilli

Thurs - Red 
Scrambled eggs, bacon, cheese (hex a) banana
Salad & tuna
Pork chop, omlette, mushrooms
snacks - 2 mini babybel light, 2 alpen, fruit

Fri - Green 
Weetabix & milk (hex a&b)
LC sandwich, salad & fruit (a&b)
Quorn stir fry & veg & noodles
Snacks fruit

Sat - Red
Weetabix & milk (a&b)
Chicken & salad, fruit, muller light
Lamb, rosemary & mint burger, co-op pitta & salad

Any thoughts???


----------



## cranberry987

Looks good :) how are you going to spend your syns each day? It's tempting to have none but much more sustainable if you eat em.


----------



## Lisa84

Looks great to me twinks :thumbup: 

I take it u like laughing cow sarnies lol

Make sure you use all your He tho hun. Like on Thursday and saturday u have another A&B to use. Do u like Jacket pots? I eat lots of those on Green days xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm thinking of a 2 finger kitkat now & again!!

Laughing cow are easy - I can never be arsed faffing around when I have to make lunch - I'm all about the simple life!!

I do like baked potatoes - it's just being home to put them on and be able to eat them before I go out to work again!


----------



## cranberry987

Had you seen those frozen baked pots? Not sure how much quicker they are tbh but they look ok.


----------



## twinkle1975

Are they syns??

Also Cran - are there any veg sausages that are free?


----------



## cranberry987

I've not checked actually. I think McCain make em

Linda McCartney red onion and rosemary sausages are free and lurverly. Had em tonight in a stir fry.


----------



## Lisa84

They are one syn each but tbh they are only about 4 mins quicker so id say not worth the syn 

I take jackets nearly every day to work and do them either the night before or stick em in the microwave while im getting ready for work and then reheat for a couple of mins xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Yay - just put the week's shopping into sainsbury's & it reckons it should only be £43!


----------



## cranberry987

Just ate about 1kg of strawberries because I
Bought em yday at the green grocers and they're already squashy! That's why Tesco is better than local shops tbh, all the preservatives. 

Feel thoroughly sick now! On a red day which I never do but I ate 4 hex by lunchtime and wanted loads of cheese tonight so I ditched my chips for dinner and had broccoli. Now to eat 120g of cheddah while I watch telly.


----------



## Lisa84

Im sooo jealous of all ur healthy extras!! I want 120g of cheese!! Haha


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Didn't do so well yesterday, had a baked potato with cheese and bacon on for lunch in town. It was gross too :-( 

Had a better day today. Had tea and I'm not hungry but I've got apple, pineapple, grapes, clementines and banana and I want to eat all of it!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

How much is 120g of cheese?


----------



## cranberry987

A healthy extra is 30g and on a red day I get 8 hex but I've eaten 4 already (cereal bar, bread, ryvita mini, low low cheese spread)

Anyone tried the low low spread btw? The chilli one is mmmmm. Can have it in pasta too. It's lush as long as you eat it fast. Otherwise t goes a bit congealed :sick:


----------



## Lisa84

I bought some last time u mentioned it but forgot to use it x


----------



## EmmyReece

I still haven't got round to trying the low low cheese, really need to give it a try because anything that lets me have cheesy pasta is worth a shot :rofl:

So far today I've had mango, melon and pineapple and a muller light :D Am thinking of having some cereal (probably weetabix so I can have it as a hexb and just syn the milk) for lunch and more fruit, then we're having chicken topped with cheese then wrapped in bacon for dinner tonight as it's Chris' turn to cook


----------



## Lisa84

Awww Emmy that is one of my favourite meals. I love chicken cheese and bacon nom nom nom

I like the low low cheddar because you can have loads of it :) :) xxx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

So it's WI day for me today. - 7!! 

I love the first week of a diet. It's always a great one! 

Had bran flakes raisins and banana for brekkie. Hungry again now so I'm having clementine, grapes and strawberries with a low fat yogurt.

Is that my 5 a day done already?


----------



## Lisa84

Wow thats fab pix!! :happydance: Keep at it hun you are doing well :)


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: that's amazing hun, 7lbs is brilliant :D


----------



## twinkle1975

Yay Pixie - fantastic!!!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I always find the first week of a diet like torture, but once I start to see results I'm fine. 

I'm 12st 12lb now lol one more lb and I'll be lighter than I've been for at least 3years :dance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: keep going this way and you'll be seeing that next week :D


----------



## cranberry987

Yey :) wish I could start a different diet every week and zoom down the scales. Are you gonna get your weight ticker back?

I bloody gained two but I think its probably water as I have been exactly the same as previous weeks. Also I doubt the scales tbh. Last week they were two lbs difference I think from mine and this week only 1lb. Someone else said similar. If I don't have a good loss next week then I'll do a food diary. I bought a 6w countdown last werk and want to get to 2st by then. So 7lbs in 4w now. Doable but I'm less certain now than I was.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Won't my sig be too big if I add a ticker? I don't want to lose my xander ticker


----------



## cranberry987

If you make the link to your journal smaller you should be able to get a ticket next to it.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:blush: dunno how to do that. I made a clickable link once but it never worked


----------



## cranberry987

When the box comes up when you're adding the link, type "journal" in there where it's highlighted.


----------



## gaillynn

Hi! I'm Gail, 33 
We decided in Dec we were ready to try for child #4. I thought to myself well I've never had problems concieving before so I'm sure this will be a snap. well since dec I've only been able to try two cycles because of knee problems in dec/jan and a very long cylcle in Feb. I thought this was the month for me but I've just got af so I'm realizing it may not be as easy as I thought. So today I'm starting a healthy eating lifestyle and walking daily. I'm 245 and 5'5 so I could stand to lose quite a bite. I'm sure it's affecting my fertility in some way.


----------



## cranberry987

:wave:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hi Gail

So I think I'm doing ok slimming world wise today - had a pile of mash, some veggie fingers & some veg for tea & walked an hour (taking the car to the garage & then picking it up) 
Hope everyone else is having a good Monday!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Hi Gail! 

I'm havig a good day. Had a weird tea in the end. Two vegie fingers, a cauliflower patty thing, one waffle and some beans. A bit odd but All good, plus I had tons of fruit and veg trough the day so didn't have more. Walked an hr to my sisters house too. Got a lift home though!


----------



## cranberry987

I must try these veg fingers. Where are they from?

I weighed myself at 5pm and was 1lb lighter than this morning. That even after eating and drinking all day. So I'm def not worried about thi mornings gain being an actual gain. Had veg curry for dinner and on a green day

Also watching twilight! Hehe. Stupid film.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I have some Birdseye ones and some tescos own. They're usually with the quern and vegetarian stuff. They're amazing! 

Your gonna have a great weigh in next week!


----------



## twinkle1975

Yep mine are Sainsbury's - yum yum!


----------



## EmmyReece

I need to find these veggie fingers too, they sound really nice. Do they have a syn value or are they free?

Just packed my food bag for at mum's for the next 2 nights. I've arranged for loads of ebay parcels to be delivered there so I have to go with Chris. I have half filled the bag with fruit. Then there's 3 muller lights. 3 litres of water. Weight watchers bacon and some mushrooms. Am having a green day today so I can have cheesy pasta tonight and then thinking of doing red day tomorrow so I can make a sw version of a fry up :D


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I don't know hun, I don't do sw. Def worth having a look though - they're so good! 

Brown toast and extra light cheese triangles for breakfast, haven't had lunch yet. Little man is being high maintenance today. Not grouchy though so im having a lovely time! Hu fry now though


----------



## cranberry987

I think twinkle said they were 7 for two or something


----------



## EmmyReece

Yum, banana and choc philly followed by a coconut muller light :D

Have changed to a red day as I suddenly decided I really wanted salmon and salad tonight instead of pasta, so I can have another hexb and hexa :happydance:


----------



## twinkle1975

That stuff you sent me Em says 2.5 each


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks hun :D definitely on my list to try :happydance:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Had bran flakes for lunch in the end, and brown pasta with veg in tomato and mushroom sauce for tea. Made loads too do there's two tubs of it in the freezer


----------



## cranberry987

Mmm. Brown pasta is rly nice. 

I had veg curry again. Seemed to double in heat overnight tho. Oof. I might drop a few healthy extras. Whacha reckon? I get plenty of calcium as I take a multivitamin too and that's why I get the hex. Might help me lose a lil but faster. Don't want to risk things but I do get plenty of calories. Last few days I've done green days so have eaten over 2200 cals and I bet I'll lose still, always have before.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I don't think it'll do any harm. I'm not following I diet really so I've no idea if I
Def getting enough. I'm not hungry and I'm eating well so I'm not worried. Of you find your hungry without you can always add them Back in. 

Way I se it if you needed more food to make enough milk you'd be hungry


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Sorry! It's my phone!! :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't think it should do any harm, as Pix says they can always be added back in if you need to

Supper tonight, yum

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20120425-00778-1.jpg


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Mmmm I want some of that!


----------



## cranberry987

Mmm. I had rosti and veg and chickpea loaf. Stuffed now.


----------



## EmmyReece

yeah I'm feeling pretty stuffed now too

came across a recipe on youtube earlier after following a link from the sw forum I go on and it was dairylea chicken, basically you slice open a chicken breast (not all the way through so you can fold it back over), spread a dairylea triangle on the inside and add peppers / mushrooms / veg that you want, fold the chicken over, spread another triangle on top and then wrap in bacon. I have no idea how it tastes, but I'm quite tempted to try it

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htVB_S1SJlY


----------



## Doodlebug.

Hi girls, 
Do you have room for one more in here??
:flower:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Of course!

Welcome


----------



## EmmyReece

always room for one more :D :hi:


----------



## Doodlebug.

thanks girls, have been ttc for over a year now so am hoping loosing some weight will help :)
its easier said than done tho :(


----------



## Lil_Pixie

It is :hugs: but I found focusing on one helped me deal with the other iykwim? 

Are you following a specific diet or just being healthy?


----------



## cranberry987

I think that dieting while ttc is almost a way to make the endless months pass slightly easier. Something else to focus on 

Im back to writing down everything I've eaten and this week I've eaten 2k-2200 cals a day. today I had lunch at 11 so needed an extra meal at 3pm - scrambled eggs. I know I've lost weight eating that much before but still....seems a bit much really


----------



## cranberry987

Ooh psychic much?


----------



## Doodlebug.

I was doing slimming world for a few weeks and was going great but i've stopped going and put it all back on again :dohh:
I think im gonna keep doing slimming world but just do it from home.

Im hoping you ladies will keep me going coz I have no willpower at all :haha:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Lol your in luck - there are two real life slimming world gurus in here! :haha: 

It really helps to have people to encourage you and bounce ideas off of. And to give you alternatives to chocolate and biscuits!


----------



## Doodlebug.

ooh good, whoare they? I need all the help I can get :haha:

Its crisps that I cant ive without, I wouldnt care if I never seen choc or any other food infact, as long as I have crisps i'm happy :dohh:


----------



## cranberry987

I do sw! There's some walkers stars crisps which are 4.5 syns

I will be making this at the weekend https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff398/cranberry987/67af5e06.jpg

Sounds suspiciously like Jaffa cakes!!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

^^^^ :rofl:


----------



## Doodlebug.

ooh sounds good :) I've never really understood the healthy extras, will have to dig my books out and take another look


----------



## cranberry987

Maybe go to one class. They usually explain it at the start then you decide if you want to join at the end. Just say hmm no thanks. Then they can teach you all about it for free!


----------



## EmmyReece

I do slimming world from home (but not 100% clued up as I use a forum to double check syns etc), Twinkle has just started and Lisa is well clued up on it too, so there's plenty of slimming world support :D

Cran that cake sounds sooooooooo good :)


----------



## 4magpies

Girls fancy coming cheering me on in my journal. I'm a bit lonely over there. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/977135-ntnp-our-miracle-pcos-one-damaged-tube.html

x


----------



## EmmyReece

I think I'm going to get the ingredients in to make that cheesecake on monday, it sounds soooo good :)

Have had a good start to the day, chunk of watermelon followed by marmite on toast :thumbup:


----------



## cranberry987

Mm. Watermelon sounds nice. I just did 1000 sweat points on dance dance lol. Don't feel that sweaty. Seriously need to find sports bra tho. Ouch. Also probably need shoes on next time

I'm now going to be late for everything tho so meh.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Watermelon and marmite. Two things that don't need to exist :rofl: yak!! 

What are sweat points for?


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: watermelon I absolutely love ... marmite I could give or take

Well done on the exercise cran :)


----------



## twinkle1975

I've fallen behind with this week's sweat point target - oops! Basically it's the game's way logging how much energy you've used.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Not done so well today :-( 

Had bran flakes with chopped banana and raisins for breakfast 

But then u had crumpets and extra light Philly. And then I had more!!


----------



## twinkle1975

I find it almost impossible to stop eating crumpets until they are all gone!


----------



## EmmyReece

You've always got tomorrow Pix :D It's just a little blip hun :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

Ok, so I know I've posted these pictures in my journal, but as this is Bellys to Bumps, I'd like to report that my belly has shrunk very slightly :happydance:


Spoiler
This pic is from when I started slimming world in january

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Ceredigion-20120107-00600-1.jpg

And this pic is from today

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/Snapshot_20120426_2.jpg


----------



## twinkle1975

Well done Em - and nice top!!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Well done hun! I love a good pic so feel free! 

Twink that's what I did - they're all gone now, and I'm not buying more!


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks ladies :hugs: it's just made me realise that slimming world IS making a difference however small it is and it's made me even more determined to go for it :D


----------



## Doodlebug.

your doing gret emmy, keep it up :) 
its great when you can notice a difference to yourself, it really gives you a kick up the bum to stick at it


----------



## cranberry987

Going great Emmy!

I can't have crumpets in the house. Those and Jaffa cakes can't stay uneaten if they're open!

I'm starving tonight tho and am out of fruit so that's me til dinner time. Nasi goreng with linda McCartney sausages. Sounds weird but it works!


----------



## Doodlebug.

whats Nasi goreng?


----------



## cranberry987

It's Thai rice with spices. Sainsburys do this paste and it's like 1 syn. I have boiled rice, scrambled egg, stirfry veg and some sort of meat or Quorn stuff. It's lush!


----------



## Lisa84

Hiya doodle :hi:

Im very tempted to give that cheesecake a go it looks lush!! Would be nicer with chocolate philly tho lol

Im the same with crumpets, i have to have at least 3 at a time and with so much butter on that it drips out of the bottom :) mmmmm crumpets lol xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Gawd I want jam on toast....is there any syn free alternative made out of strawberries and like egg or something?


----------



## Doodlebug.

cranberry987 said:


> It's Thai rice with spices. Sainsburys do this paste and it's like 1 syn. I have boiled rice, scrambled egg, stirfry veg and some sort of meat or Quorn stuff. It's lush!

sounds good :thumbup: :thumbup:I dont have a sainsburys near me tho :(


----------



## cranberry987

Well sainsburys paste is crap :( nothing like tescos paste or any nasi goreng I've had. It's just like chilli and nothing else. Dinner in the bin :(


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhh no :( sorry dinner was rubbish

what about weight watchers jam? 

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=264719092

just over 1 syn for a heaped teaspoon :)


----------



## Lisa84

Aw cran thats pants!! xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Was feeling a bit annoyed at myself this morning as I've put 2.5lb on, but in all honesty I only have myself to blame as up until yesterday I was very on off with how well I was focusing.

But no more of that this week, I'm really going to go for it, I've got new recipes lined up, I'm going to increase my water intake again as that has slipped and I'm going to keep building on the exercise and will be keeping everything crossed that the gain is gone by next friday.

I made the cheesecake last night and put into 4 portion sized bowls and they're not very big portion wise and that's with me using double the amount of alpen light bars. So the plan is to use 2 tubs of quark and put 2 alpen light bars in each portion because then it can be counted as a hexb :winkwink:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: don't let it drag you down em, just start a new week and get back into it. 

Had an awful food day yesterday. Although I did resist the walkers crisps and real cheese, but I'm gonna be super good today to make up for it. 

Oooh, water! Must drink more of that stuff!


----------



## twinkle1975

Pah for putting weight on but well done for keeping your chin up Em xxx

Red day yesterday didn't entirely agree with me - I had an upset stomach last night - am having another red day on Saturday - will see if the same happens, hopefully it was just a blip!

Decided to get weighed this morning even though I only started the diet on Monday as I'd rather my weigh in day was Friday. Reasonably pleased as I've lost 4lbs :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Wonderful!! Well done twink! 

So are you gonna change your WI day to Friday? Lol I think we all haw a different day atm


----------



## twinkle1975

yeah it's going to be a Friday from now on as I know that if I'm going to be bad it'll be at a weekend so then I'll have the rest of the week to put it right!


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: what a fantastic loss hun :D really pleased for you


----------



## Lisa84

Fab loss hun :happydance:

I can't do red days because i love my carbs. In the whole time i've been doing SW i haven't had one red day.

Do you do it yourself at home then and not go to class? xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Yeah we're trying to economise at the moment so I'm trying it at home.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

If you dot have any red days does that mean you can't have any meat?


----------



## twinkle1975

I think you can count some meat as a healthy extra on green days


----------



## Lisa84

yh you can have it as a HE but it's not alot :( Thats why i do extra easy because i can have the best of both worlds :)

I don't blame you hun. I sometimes think i can't believe ive just spent a £5 to be told i've lost 2lbs lol I can't do it from home tho i need the guilt of facing the music iykwim xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

That's why I'm telling you lot - you are my walk of shame!!!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

When I was growing up the walk of shame was something completely different . . . :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

lunch time :D

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20120427-00784-1.jpg


----------



## Doodlebug.

:happydance: great weight loss twinkle!

emmy that lunch looked yum! 
I need some inspiration for todays dinner?


----------



## twinkle1975

Lil_Pixie said:


> When I was growing up the walk of shame was something completely different . . . :rofl:

Actually it was for me too - coming home around dawn with your pants in your pocket??


----------



## cranberry987

I'm having Tesco simply cook lamb shank with mint gravy=freeee

My scales went down tuesday but they're back up now. I think they're broken tbh. I'm starving today tho. Want to eat loads of toast....


----------



## twinkle1975

Nom now - that sounds nice Cran. Boo to stupid scales though.

Emmy is that the diet coke chicken - it looks lush?


----------



## EmmyReece

The lamb shank sounds absolutely amazing cran :D

Twinks yeah it was the diet coke chicken, it was sooooo nice, and I was suprised how much I liked the chicken style pieces :happydance:


----------



## twinkle1975

I really like them in stir fries - I hate cutting chicken up so I use them a lot. I think I might try it! I've also seen one online that's sweet & sour - you use diet fanta


----------



## Lisa84

I love the diet come one but dont like the fanta one. It always leaves a funny taste for me :( I know loads of ppl that love it tho xxx


----------



## Doodlebug.

How do you make the diet coke chicken?


----------



## EmmyReece

This is the recipe I followed :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPlL28z8Cgs


----------



## Doodlebug.

Im craving crisps, I want them and I want them NOW!! :brat:

:help:


----------



## cranberry987

Walkers french fries are about 5 syns a pack. Nt worth it imo but might hit the spot 

Bought the makings for chocolate orange mousse thingy. Well. Dh will make it


----------



## twinkle1975

I'm making diet coke quorn tonight - wish me luck!!


----------



## cranberry987

I'm being totally evil this week and I don't even care! Lost 1lb at WI this morning and I bet I gain 5 by the time I get home on Friday. Will be back on it for the weekend and try even it out.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

WI day for me. - 2! :dance: 

Then I had a bacon sausage egg and mushroom barm at my mums. Ooopsie!


----------



## twinkle1975

Cran - it's your holidays - cut yourself some slack!!

LP - yay well done!!!! Good work!

Diet coke qourn was yummy - bit drier than I'd have liked as M was 20 mins late home from work but still yummy! Had it with rice & veg.


----------



## EmmyReece

You're on holiday, don't be too hard on yourself cran :D

Well done on the loss Pix :happydance:

I made diet coke chicken with proper quorn last night too, got some to take to mum's with me to have on a wrap for lunch :happydance:

Have got my yearly water retention in my feet, as soon as the weather starts warming up, for a couple of days my feet swell up, the dr says it'll get better as the weight loss goes down, so fingers crossed next year I won't be having to put up with it. But for today the plan is to drink, drink, drink :rofl:


----------



## Lisa84

Well done on the loss Pix :happydance: xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Argh - really long day full of meetings & biscuits have been throwing themselves into my mouth!!


----------



## EmmyReece

It's ok hun, just get back on plan today :hugs:

Have you got a food plan for today or just going with the flow?


----------



## twinkle1975

I've planned the entire week - just had weetabix & milk, will have a laughing cow sandwich later & then pasta & veggie sauce for dinner - will try & avoid any syns today to try & make up a bit for yesterday!


----------



## cranberry987

So... I did do a lot of walking but I was truly evil food wise. I've LOST weight. I think the curry and maltesars diet is great tbh!


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: that's great Cran :D

How has everyone else's week gone?

I've been on and off this week, but slowly getting back into it properly. Though I have no idea where I am weight wise as the battery has died in the scales so I need a new one before I can weigh myself again :rofl:


----------



## Traskey

Oh curry and maltesers diet, count me in! Yummy.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I think this week is a write off for me, I've done really awful! I blame Carl for being off with me ad making me eat junk ofc.


----------



## Lisa84

Its usually the mens fault. I put on loads when i starting seeing David coz he eats crap constantly an is still thin as a rake..... Bloody men!! xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh I was bloody perfect when I met Carl. 8.5 - 9stone is and I had a wonderful figure. At my biggest (apart from pregnancy obv.) I was 14 stone 8lbs. All Carl's fault!


----------



## EmmyReece

Chris is a pain in the backside with food as well, though he has given up crisps and chocolate so I'm quite proud of him for that :D

Am having quorn chicken burgers and salad for lunch, can't wait because I nabbed a bit of burger this morning when I was putting the salad together (I'd cooked them before hand obviously) and they taste amazing :happydance:


----------



## cranberry987

Mmm. I bought some Quorn burgers, not the chicken ones. Might have them tonight. Gonna stock the freezers tmw and buy loads of frozen veg, Quorn, those rice fusions etc

I am back focused today. Ha a shocking week and no idea how I lost weight, maybe my leg fell off... No its still there

Need ideas for a cake for Thursday. Don't want anything too sweetener tasting. No quark. So probably just lowish in syns rather than rly low. Any ideas?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Somehow managed to sts this week. I'll take that tbh. I don't deserve it!


----------



## cranberry987

I think it's our body going ok you ate like crap I'll give you a pass for now... But not next week! I'll probably lose nothing this week after actually trying. I'll take my penance

Are you feelin focused? Do you have a reason to aim towards for losing weight?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Not really. My sisters getting Married at the end of next month but I can't really improve myself by then. 

I was feeling pretty focused till Carl was off with me eating crap. I'm really gonna try though. I hate the way I feel about myself :-(


----------



## EmmyReece

Cran there might be something on this lady's page?

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Slimming-World-CAKE-Lady-/167150813337284

:hugs: it's horrible feeling like crap about yourself Pix, but you did so well the first and second week. Is Carl back at work now so you can get back into a routine?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

He's back in work tomorrow and I'll get back on track.


----------



## Reba

Three weeks until my surgery and we've been told about a month after surgery we can start TTC again!! eeek quite excited :)

I should be at 40lbs down then so I'm quite happy.

Glad to see everyone is still going down! :haha:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Ok! It's a new day, a new week and I'm gonna be good! 

Bran flakes for brekkie


----------



## twinkle1975

Poo poo poo - went away for the weekend - drank lots, ate stuff I shouldn't, so despite walking miles, I put back on the 4 lbs I'd lost the week before! :(


----------



## EmmyReece

Yes, but you can lose them again hun :hugs:

Brilliant start Pix :D

So exciting Reba :happydance:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Brown pasta with veggies in tomato sauce for tea last night. Special k for breakfast. Dunno what I'm having for tea. Going to my sisters so it'll have to be something quick.


----------



## cranberry987

Lost 1lb this week :) slowly getting there


----------



## twinkle1975

Well done Cran!


----------



## Reba

Slow but sure wins the race! 
Good job Cran :)


----------



## twinkle1975

I've given up this week - I've just got to go with things DH can cook!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey girls i dont think ive posted here in a while.

I lost 3lbs last week!! :D Ive not watched what ive eaten at all!, We ate out i had a family size bag of revels to myself :haha: and a quater of a choco fudge cake! MMMM fudge cake!. I have just been working my ASS of at the GYM but i only went 3 times, im so pleased with it and it has given me LOADs more motivation! :D

Has anyone else started at the gym?. x


----------



## twinkle1975

Well done Miss Z - I've got shingles atm but once they've gone I'm going to start swimming!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

You burn LOADS of calories swimming!. I would love to get back in the pool again (Used to be a Lifeguard) But dont really like swimming on my own and no one wants to come lol.


----------



## twinkle1975

Yeah I'd rather go with someone but I can't keep putting off exercising so I'm just going to have to go for it - despite being mostly blind without my glasses!!


----------



## Mrs.Stockwell

My name is Tonda and I'm 22, OH is turning 30 in September. Currently I am tipping the scales at 240-250 lbs, and nothing seems to be getting rid of it. I eat healthier than I did when I used to be 175. I used to walk more back then.. and I started to get back into that.. until I strained the tendon in my ankle and now I can barely walk let alone go on mile long walks for the exercise value.

I remember when I was 175 I used to think I was huge. I don't even look 250 now.. but the weight all seems to be in my thighs.

I go through pants way too often from chafing.


----------



## EmmyReece

Well done on the loss Cran :D

I lost 1.5, not too sure how much (if anything) I will have lost by next weigh in as we've had unexpected visitors and I haven't been sticking to plan, but they went home today so am back on it as of tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## twinkle1975

Welcome Tonda - are you doing any sort of diet or just trying to eat healthier?


----------



## No Doubt

Hi ladies! Do you mind if I join? I keep looking at this forum thinking maybe I should give it a go.

I have an underactive thyroid and pcos, so as you can imagine taking the weight off is....what's the word...impossible.

We recently decided to a break from the meds and docs, temping, opks, etc. etc., and let God deal with our fertility issues. In the mean time I said I was going to actively try to lose these last 25lbs, which I also thought would be a nice distraction from ttc.

GL to all you ladies on the weight loss and ttc!


----------



## twinkle1975

Welcome No Doubt - well done on your weightloss so far - great job!!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Welcome ladies!! 

Sorry I've not posted much in here, I'm being a really bad dieter and I'm feeling really guilty about it! :-(


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: don't feel guilty hun, we're all here to help in anyway that we can

:hi: hi to the new people joining :D the more the merrier :happydance:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Ladies i'd like to join in here if i can please :)

My friend is a WW leader is now becoming my mentor and i get all my stuff Tomorrow hopefully to begin Monday... i've got a fair old bit to lose and will need somewhere to keep me going and i'm hoping in here will be a great place with so many of you doing so well :)

Thanks xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Welcome shells - the ladies here are pretty good at keeping each other going! I lost 2 and a half stone on WW - have got a bit bored recently so I'm trying Slimming World!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Ah i know what you mean about getting bored, i lost 4 stone a few years ago (put half of it back on :dohh: ) but got bored shifting the rest. Never done WW before so thought this might keep me going, but great idea once you get bored to switch to a new plan, keeps it fresh maybe! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.Stockwell

I've tried dieting.. but they never worked. Currently I'm just trying to eat healthier, there's an app on my nook that gives me a calorie limit but that's about it.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hi ladies mind if i join you i was pointed here by Lil_Pixie been ttc for 3 years in august with pcos and trying my hardest to get down to a healthy bmi hubby is also over weight but says he will do it in his own time but i am desperate to get thin again and get my confidece in my body back, i was slowly loosing it but started clomid this cycle and just seems to of come back:shrug: im eating healthy and dont particulay eat much could happily go without food in a day


----------



## No Doubt

I take levothyroxine for my thyroid and my doctor prescribed me phentermine which is an appetite suppressant. Luckily it doesn't interfere with ttc. I did some research on it myself and it seems to have helped a lot of women lose weight, and a lot have fallen pregnant on it...still waiting on that second part...lol. I'm eating healthier and I used to workout more regularly...just started getting back into that.


----------



## vjpfeif

Hello ladies. I was hoping to join you. I too have some pounds to lose. We have been ttc for almost 2 years. I have pcos and hypothyroidism. We have tried clomid and femara and neither has worked but both seemed to have packed on more pounds. We are now considering ivf, but i want to lose some pounds before that to give us the best possible odds. I too was just started on phentermine and took the first one today. It gave me loads of energy. I am trying to follow somewhat of a ww plan and plan to start working out soon. Hoping to get that BFP.


----------



## twinkle1975

Welcome whisper & vjp xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Lots more new people :D :hi:

It's all focus, focus, focus for me today, I've got just under 3 weeks until we go to turkey so am really going for it, plus losing the weight can't hurt ttc can it? :winkwink:


----------



## No Doubt

Morning ladies, what do you find your biggest struggles are and how do work with them? I find that it's easy for me to eat healthy and proportionately but then one day I'm in the mood for something tasty so I eat that something tasty and the few lbs I did lose come back on so then I spend the next week losing those few lbs again...vicious cycle.


----------



## EmmyReece

My biggest struggle is emotional eating, if I'm stressed or upset then I reach for food, I'm trying to turn it around so that when I do reach for food it's either fruit or a yoghurt, I think that's going to be a work in progress :haha: And any days that I'm at my mum's if I don't plan properly, I always end up making bad choices :dohh:


----------



## iwantonesobad

hi girls i have spent all evening looking through your posts and they are really inspiring so im hoping that i may join u!

a little about me.........

my names sarah and im 23 years old and hubby is 22. We have a 6 and a half year old daughter and got married nearly 4 years ago. 

after having my daughter so young i had an implanon put in but 2 and a half years ago me and hubby decided that we were in a great place to have another baby and give our daughter a brother or sister. 

well since having my daughter i put on about three stone and when i went for a scan i was told that i have cysts on my ovaries which accounted for a lack of periods (maybe one every year). 

i have been waiting to be put on clomid by my FS but the waiting has drained me so we have decided to go privatly and now have an appointment on the 13th. 

since the beging of the year i have dropped from 12st.13lb to 10.10. Which i am very happy about but i would like to get in the healthy range before my appointment. 

i hope to get to know u all better :) baby dust to alll xxxx:


----------



## cranberry987

Hi :) sounds like you're doing great so far

I have found two things today - tartex and wholewheat pizza base! V little oil do I'm gonna call it a pitta and use my hex ^^

Weighing in tmw. Would like 3 but I don't think it'll happen tbh


----------



## iwantonesobad

cranberry987 said:


> Hi :) sounds like you're doing great so far
> 
> I have found two things today - tartex and wholewheat pizza base! V little oil do I'm gonna call it a pitta and use my hex ^^
> 
> Weighing in tmw. Would like 3 but I don't think it'll happen tbh

Cranberry - what diet are you using. Im trying to cut my carbs quite a bit ive heard its good for pcos and since doing it i have had 2 af's in 3 months which is pretty amazing for me. wholemeal is my saviour! ha ha!


----------



## cranberry987

I'm doing slimming world, a few of us are too. It's v focused on fresh food and eating loads!


----------



## iwantonesobad

cranberry987 said:


> I'm doing slimming world, a few of us are too. It's v focused on fresh food and eating loads!

ooooooo fab ive never done slimming world ive done weight watchers a few times but i never had the willpower to do it. its amazing how much willpower this ttc stuff gives you. 

i see that youve gt a 5 month old congrats by the way....... have you any plans for any more?


----------



## twinkle1975

What is tartex???


----------



## twinkle1975

Welcome I wantone!


----------



## iwantonesobad

twinkle1975 said:


> Welcome I wantone!

thankyou hun looked like such a friendly thread i couldnt help myself but to join! my hubby thinks im crazy but men will be men lol


----------



## twinkle1975

We are indeed friendly & a little bit crazy - you should fit right in!!


----------



## BBWttc29

Can I join?I am 5'5 and I weigh 316 I am ttc my first child i have 1 right ovary and 1 Fallopian tube my dr said I should have no problems ttc I'm still concerned this is my 2nd month ttc


----------



## cranberry987

Tartex is yeast pâté. Sounds manky doesn't it but it's amazing!! It's 2.5 syns for a sandwich worth but I dunno how much that is. It's also lush on hot toast - been struggling to find something for toast. 

I'm gonna have some now!

And welcome iwantone. We're ntnp (really nt haha as that would involve sex and also my cycles aren't back) and it took us clomid to get Preg this time so might be a while. I was here while ttc before tho so am back to lose more weight

Weighing in today and going to later class and I can't wait til 1pm to eat so it all feels wrong!!


----------



## cranberry987

And hi bbw :)


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi: hope everyone is doing ok

I'm back on it 100% with sw today and have to say I feel so much better for it :D

I've switched back to extra easy as the green or red days were starting to confuse me and have to say today has gone really well :happydance:

Today it's looked like this ...

Breakfast - blueberries, grapes and strawberries followed by mint muller light
Snack - watermelon
Lunch - chicken, tomato and cucumber
Snack - 2 of my graze boxes (14 syns)
Dinner - Pork steak cooked in a roasting bag with an oxo cube, parika and garlic salt (it came out a lot better than it sounds), with cottage cheese, tomato and cucumber
Snack - apple slices and then later I'm going to have weetabix so I can get my hexa and hexb :happydance:


----------



## cranberry987

I stayed the same yday which is ok as I'd eaten loads before WI so that's probably my usual lb. 

That looks like a rly good day Emmy. Well done :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks cran :D

Have got tomorrow all planned out, I've got the car at home and was meant to go back to mum's tomorrow, but I'm thinking I might spend the day in the garden if we get lots of sun again :D Plus it'll be easier to stick to plan as there won't be any temptation for naughty snacks :rofl:

EDIT** yeah I bet you've lost your usual :happydance: which also means you'll need to lose 2lbs for your 2 stone sticker :wohoo:


----------



## twinkle1975

Yum Emmy that sounds nice. 

Cran well done!

I've not WI'd this week as I'm just sitting at home bored & ill & I'm eating out of boredom!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: just concentrate on getting better for now hun, we can get you back on track when you're feeling more like yourself xx


----------



## cranberry987

I don't blame you twinks. I think I had shingles mildly tbh as i felt ok apart from the pain and itching ofc but I got lots of sympathy so ppl must have thought it was awful!


----------



## twinkle1975

I think I've got the other bit - not much pain or itching just totally knackered!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I was doing so well today ladies, i spend two hours at the gym doing a really good hard work out and then my parents and brother came round for dinner and ive just share a tube of Ben & Jerrys with my mum :/ Oops!


----------



## cranberry987

Oops. Well you did the gym at least.


----------



## No Doubt

Lol...zoie I completely understand. I did really good and packed for the week...fruits veggies lean meat, and then I go to work today, business lunch meeting. I gaf a salad, but it wasn't as healthy as I want. I use spinach, it had iceberg lettuce. And tomorrow I am supposed to be having lunch with a friend. Hopefully I can get a better salad.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Eating out is such a nightmare! Sometimes is hard to tell if what you are eating is as healthy as you think :S


----------



## EmmyReece

xMissxZoiex said:


> Eating out is such a nightmare! Sometimes is hard to tell if what you are eating is as healthy as you think :S

oh yeah, I know what you mean. 

We're having lunch at wetherspoons next tuesday and I've been trying to choose something to have that won't knock me off plan too much, but it's not happening at the moment :rofl:


----------



## twinkle1975

I seem to be struggling with eating out more on slimming world than I did on WW but I'm not sure if that's just because I don't have all the info.


----------



## cranberry987

What sorts of Places do you go to eat out? Can try and help


----------



## EmmyReece

I've just found out that wetherspoons do a chicken skewers and salad dish with a peri peri sauce, and if you leave the sauce it's syn free. Oh and they do a 5 bean chilli which is free if you skip the tortilla crisps that they service with it :D


----------



## xxshellsxx

All my WW stuff arrived today and i'll get reading as there is lots to get through lol I'm away this weekend and it's only fast food available where i'm going so figure i'll start my plan next Monday and just enjoy 1 last free weekend :)

xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Hmm well I think I've got the Indian sorted with Mushroom Korma - still syns but doable, I have no idea about chinese & when we go to the Trafford centre & there's loads of places to eat I have no idea where to choose!


----------



## EmmyReece

Here you go twinks, all the syns are listed next to each meal :)

https://www.minimins.com/slimming-world-eating-out/148988-chinese-takeaway.html


----------



## twinkle1975

Thanks Emmy - looks like it's chicken chow mein for me!!


----------



## cranberry987

i had decided to be all naughty and break my diet. so far since yday all ive had extra is pimms and jaffa cakes (albeit an entire packet), not goign too badly :)


----------



## twinkle1975

I haven't dared get weighed this week - I've lived off crumpets & milka with daim bar!


----------



## cranberry987

the extra lb are just the pox, itll fall off once the scabs do :p


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im not doing well cutting out the fizzy drinks :/ especially now its HOT here! I love to sit in the garden with a Coke, lemon, lime and ice! but its soooo bad for you!.


----------



## cranberry987

theres a recipe for non alcoholic (and calorie free) pimms somewhere about, its like 1/3 diet coke, ginger beer and lemonade i think. rly nice. maybe try that instead.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ill have a look, im not keen on diet coke ... I love the full fat stuff lol


----------



## BBWttc29

How do you not get discouraged I'm in my 2nd month of trying. Af is due soon and I have cramps they feel like at so i doubt I will get my BFP this month..and I guess I'm kinda sad my sister has 2 kids who she pays no attention to and then she just had a miscarriage my thing is if you d t pay attention tithe kids you ave why would you be so careless to get pregnant again. I mean I'm sad that she had a mc but makes mwonder all I want is one baby when is it my turn


----------



## cranberry987

Lost 2.5 today which Is ridiculous. I might continue this pimms and chocolate diet.... I probably didn't eat many cals but that's twice now I've broken diet and lost loads but then on Sw I lose like 1 per week!! Nonsense. Also 0.5 away from 2st. Grr! I got slimmer of the week as went to 11.30 group which is rly quiet

I think with ttc you just gotta keep at it. The alternative is unthinkable.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

BBWttc29 said:


> How do you not get discouraged I'm in my 2nd month of trying. Af is due soon and I have cramps they feel like at so i doubt I will get my BFP this month..and I guess I'm kinda sad my sister has 2 kids who she pays no attention to and then she just had a miscarriage my thing is if you d t pay attention tithe kids you ave why would you be so careless to get pregnant again. I mean I'm sad that she had a mc but makes mwonder all I want is one baby when is it my turn

I hope you can find away to not feel discouraged when its a BFN. Ive been TTC for 4 and a half years nearly and i have never found away of dealing with the negative emotions, i just stay in bed and cry. It is hard when other people dont appreciate there children my brother gives his baby to any tom dick or harry that will have her. It makes the pain of BFNs that little bit worse. x


----------



## BBWttc29

xMissxZoiex said:


> BBWttc29 said:
> 
> 
> How do you not get discouraged I'm in my 2nd month of trying. Af is due soon and I have cramps they feel like at so i doubt I will get my BFP this month..and I guess I'm kinda sad my sister has 2 kids who she pays no attention to and then she just had a miscarriage my thing is if you d t pay attention tithe kids you ave why would you be so careless to get pregnant again. I mean I'm sad that she had a mc but makes mwonder all I want is one baby when is it my turn
> 
> I hope you can find away to not feel discouraged when its a BFN. Ive been TTC for 4 and a half years nearly and i have never found away of dealing with the negative emotions, i just stay in bed and cry. It is hard when other people dont appreciate there children my brother gives his baby to any tom dick or harry that will have her. It makes the pain of BFNs that little bit worse. xClick to expand...

Thank you. That's how my sister is. And it makes me sad for my nephews I'm also hoping soon I'll get my BFP


----------



## Doodlebug.

:hugs: I know how you feel girls


----------



## EmmyReece

Well done on the loss Cran, that's brilliant :happydance:

I agree with Cran, all we can do is just plod on and keep trying. I tried giving up on ttc and I always end up coming back because in my heart of hearts, I know how much I want to be a mummy, and for now while I'm losing the weight all I can do is try


----------



## cranberry987

i am SO hungry. eating about 3 times as much as normal and still hungry. i rly feel like something is wrong here.... its not normal. blood sugar is fine, otherwise feel fine, i think i might go to the drs if it continues. havent been able to stick to sw this week but the scales say ive lost weight. doesnt feel right....


----------



## EmmyReece

How much protein do you eat cran? Would it be worth trying to bump that up as I know a lot of people who stick to red days because carbs don't keep them as full for as long?

I've been having trouble getting back on plan 100%, I don't know why but my will power has completely gone out of the window. I'm going to try a fresh start when we get back from turkey (though am trying to follow sw as best as I can at the moment) and see how that goes. I'm just so fed up of saying that I'm trying to get back on plan, then my will power disappears and I'm back at square one. And in my own mind I'm not trying hard enough :dohh:


----------



## cranberry987

I think I eat enough protein. Thing is I should have been full for a while at least, maybe just hungry quicker even if I was eating eg sweets I should have been ok for a few minutes at least! Having a fatty meal worked. Scales say 2 on this week as I ran out of Sw food half way through the week :( tried to be good and eat like tinned fruit etc


----------



## EmmyReece

Glad having a fatty meal worked :D it might just be a case of bringing in more fatty stuff, will keep everything crossed that's the case. 2lbs on isn't too bad if you haven't been on plan properly, at least you've tried to follow it as much as you possibly can by eating tinned fruits etc. And I'm sure if it's 2lbs on on monday that it won't be with you for long once you get back on plan :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Ive been bad and given up with the clomid etc what ever weight i lost i putback on so just TRYING to cut callories and eat healthy now:shrug::dohh:


----------



## cranberry987

It's just so hard when on clomid tho. Are you still taking it?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

cranberry987 said:


> It's just so hard when on clomid tho. Are you still taking it?

no just waiting on af now at 14 dpo next clomid cycle will be mid july depeniding on howlong next cycle decideds to be, but i just seem to pile the weight on even when eating healthy :dohh::shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm going off plan today, not stupidly over the top, but we have hardly anything in because we're off on wednesday night so didn't see the point in doing a shop. 

Hopefully when we get back I can get going again on sw and really focus like I did at the beginning, fingers crossed there isn't too much damage ;)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies,

Last week i put 2lbs on :( But ive almost dropped a dress size :S Maybe its muscle but i need to get my BMI down for the IVF its so frustrating :/


----------



## Lisa84

Grrr the BmI scale is sooo outdated its unbelieveable!! You just need to take comfort from the fact that you are gaining muscle with will eventually help burn fat quicker :) xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i got my bfp yesterday so even the little bit i managed to loose must of done something positive towards it:happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

Congratulations Whisper :happydance: xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lisa84 said:


> Congratulations Whisper :happydance: xxx

thank you just got it confirmed with bloods im so exited yet so nervouse:haha::cloud9:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls. I'm joining the gym tonight. 

In the two week wait at the moment. 

AF is due on my birthday. That'll be fun. *rolls eyes*

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Keeping everything crossed for you Becca :hugs:

Af is due to land a week tomorrow, halfway through our holiday to turkey, I'm dreading it :(


----------



## Traskey

Becca!!!!!! How lovely to see you :hugs: Fingers crossed for the 2WW, nobody wants the :witch: on their birthday!

Whisper, congratulations on your bfp. 

Cran, are you still starving hungry or has it eased?

Em, have a lovely holiday. See you when you get back!


----------



## cranberry987

Congrats :)

I'm not starving now but hitting the maltesars tonight oops. Did a day and a half but then stressful afternoon drove me to wine which led to chocolate! Have been good apart from that tho. Will try better tmw. 

I've been doing Zumba on the wii this week. Get all sweaty and urg afterwards which means a 20 min workout needs loads more
Time to change etc afterwards. Woke me up tho

4m, gl with the tww!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congrats Whisper!

Ive lost the 2lbs i put on last week :), Hard to be happy about that when AF has arrived :'(.


----------



## twinkle1975

Damn it - have put on half a stone while I've had shingles :(


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Twinkle are you better now?, if you are you can jump straight on the band wagon and get back to where you were :)


----------



## cranberry987

That'll come off in water weight when you start dieting again

I've been dieting all day :rofl: weigh in tmw and might scrape past with a stay the same. Hunger seems under control now and I have a cold so don't fancy much. 

Having Tesco lamb in mint sauce for dinner = freeee and yum.


----------



## twinkle1975

Nope got another sick note til the end of the week & we're eating what DH has bought & is able to cook!

Yesterday - hotdogs in buns
Tonight - spagetti bolognaise
Wednesday - soup
Thursday - Quorn stirfry 
Friday - burgers & chips
Saturday - out for my Mum's birthday 

It's not looking hopeful!!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi All

Hope you dont mind me joining in. I need to lose about a stone to qualify for treatment (as yet unsure as to what that might be). We will get our latest SA results Monday (more detail on thread TTC number 1) and then we should find a way forward.

Up until we first met with the FS I had done quite a lot of research about whether we would qualify for treatment on the NHS and didnt see anything about BMI. It came as a complete shock to me (perhaps shouldnt have done) that I would need to get below 30. 

My weight has always fluctuated, at my heaviest I was 17st and at my lightest I was 11.5st. I'm comforting myself with the fact that I have lost it before and that I can again but I seem to be finding it harder this time. I think I have over excercised and burnt out a bit over the last two weeks. I just really want to show to them that we are serious about this as there will never be a better reason to lose weight.

Big :hugs: to all who are in the same boat. I have found this thread a real help and support, thank you.


----------



## twinkle1975

Hi Pinkie - of course you're very welcome to join us. The BMI limits really suck don't they!? Try not to burn out - a steady pace is the way! xx


----------



## Traskey

Welcome Pinkie, the BMI rule sucks but it sounds like you feel very positive about losing it so i'm sure you'll succeed. Good luck!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thanks for the warm welcome! :hugs:

I'm feeling quite positive at the moment but I know it wont be easy. My problem is I'm too impatient! This whole process seems to be a waiting game. Weight is the only thing I can do anything about for now. I hope you are all having a positive week so far :flower:


----------



## cranberry987

i lost a freakish 1.5 lb! I think this eating total crap is the way forward. i stick to sw and lose 1lb, i eat maltesars all week and lose 1.5! im probably eating less calories when im eating junk but not v healthy stuff. 

going to call target at 2 st then will take it stone by stone. i wanted to lose 2 st this year and am nearly there so feel a bit meh.....but rly i would like to lose another 2 by xmas and i think thats doable rly with not much fuss as long as i dont go mental every other week. just need to get into the 'lose 4 st' headspace rather than 'lose 2 st'

that sounds stupid doesnt it.

anyone eaten anything lush (and on plan) this week? I found out that a lot of the ww ready meals are low in syns on sw. also rotisserie chicken ISNT FREE!!! i thought it was, its like 4 syns per 100g, i would eat an entire chicken to myself and be like nom nom freeeeeee :( also i ate wheatgerm bread last week instead of wholemeal, stupid husband cant read, but also neither can i and i was the one opening the packet each time!


----------



## twinkle1975

Why isn't rotisserie chicken free??? Would it be free if you cooked a chicken at home?


----------



## cranberry987

yes roast chicken is free but if you roast it in tesco its not! i bet its because the fat drips back onto itself. evil tesco, bad tesco, naughty naughty tesco.


----------



## Lisa84

Eh where did you find this out cran? Im always goin to morrisons and buying a couple of chickens to munch on :( 

Lost 3.5lbs this week. This thats mainly due to the bloat goin coz it has zero to do with healthy eating xx


----------



## cranberry987

https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff398/cranberry987/4d773055.jpg

Our consiltsnt posted it in our fb group :(


----------



## cranberry987

I was also like.... Mashed banana?' how can that be syns. I understand juice as bits are tdkrn out but mashed is losing nothing. Not that I would mash it ofc, I have teeth!


----------



## Lisa84

That is just weird!! Im gonna miss my chicken now :( xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

What the hell with the mashed banana?? I've used mashed banana to make a cheesecakey type thing with chocolate philly before. How can it have syns???


----------



## Lisa84

I don't understand why mashing it adds syns :shurg: xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Maybe it means mashed in tins?, Not sure if you can even buy that lol


----------



## Pinkie 33

How is everyone getting on? I'm doing ok I think, weigh in on Monday :wacko:

Staying away from supermarket ready roasted chicken now though! Mastering the art of going to the pub with the gals and ordering salad instead of steak and chips :thumbup:

:flower:


----------



## cranberry987

I lost 3.5! Back to where I was 3w ago when I gained *gulp* 5

Heard a random recipe today. Egg, 2 tbsp sweetner, 1 tbsp cocoa in a mug. Beat it all together. Microwave for 30 secs or so. Cake! Ish


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thats great! Well done :hugs:

I like the recipe, trouble is we dont have a microwave!

I'm still losing, just less than I'd like. Need to re-group and re-energise myself this week. After the results today I'm a bit exhausted with it all but my DP is staying very positive which is helping me a lot. 

:hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Well my healthy eating went out the window, I'm so mad with DF. He said he was hungry, i was hungry too and he went into the kitchen to make dinner i was too busy on here to check what he was doing. 10 mins later he came back into the sitting room with two large kebabs!. It smelt soo nice and i was sooo hungry so I ate like a half of one (They were big!) and DF ate his and the rest of mine. I know im not going to have lost anything this week now


----------



## cranberry987

may not lose anything but weight loss isnt measured in weeks, its years and decades! draw a line under it and tell dh off for being naughty.


----------



## cranberry987

I need some inspiration. Can you tell me some meal ideas? Need something new....


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Well goodness me!!, I've lost 3lbs!! :happydance:

I've done nothing more than eat crap this week!! :O Its a dieting miracle :haha:


----------



## cranberry987

Woo!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So pleased, I've lost 8lbs already. :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Got on the scales again this morning before breakfast and ive lost another 1lbs! :happydance:


----------



## twinkle1975

Well done!!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Making good progress this week... overdosed on pick your own strawberries I think! Feeling much more positive about the weight loss, DP is doing really well too although he still has another 2.5 stone to lose.

Cant help but wonder if the extremely healthy diet we are having might increase his numbers for when we do get to IVF? Cant get much worse so heres to hoping!

Lots of :dust: to you all, I hope everyone else is doing well :flower:


----------



## twinkle1975

Well done Pinkie - if you're going to overdose on something strawberries is a good choice!!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Its that time of year for squishy pick your own I think! We had loads of fun picking them. Admitedly a sprinkle of sugar, some merangue and ice cream would have been ideal but I used my imagination!

:flower:


----------



## cranberry987

helloo

hows everyone doing? ive been 100% on plan since wi on monday and ive bloody gained 4lb! have eaten a crapton of fruit/veg. i think it has to be water but hope it comes off....


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh dear we're not keeping up to date with this thread at all are we!? I lost 7lbs last week without trying but think I've probably put some on this week - especially as I've just eaten a Waitrose rice pudding for my lunch! 

Cran I hope it's water too!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Nope we aren't doing so well with updating are we lol.

I was looking over my Wii history last week and in January when we decided to start cutting down and trying to lose weight but before we started exercising i was 262lbs and now i'm 237! :happydance: so i'm at a 25lb loss so far! :D


----------



## twinkle1975

Wow well done!!


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls. Ive put about a stone on so back on a strict diet for me. Going back on dukan so I hope you don't mind me joining in?

Starting payday when I have the money to spend a fortune on meat! 

xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey Becca - you know you're always welcome! I really like the sound of the Dukan but too much meat sets my IBS off!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh god! I've been doing terrible :dohh: dh told me I looked pregnant a few days ago! (and didn't see why that makes him a dick) 

Must try harder!!


----------



## 4magpies

twinkle1975 said:


> Hey Becca - you know you're always welcome! I really like the sound of the Dukan but too much meat sets my IBS off!

Ahh that would be no good then. I need to desperately do something about this weight I've put on. Feel massive.

xx


----------



## twinkle1975

You were a skinny minny before you put a stone on so you can't be massive now!


----------



## Just_married

May I join? 
I'm 40 and as you can see from my sig been ttc since last april and just discovered a blocked lefty.
Can't afford IVF at the moment so hoping for a natural BFP.
I've been saying I will try and lose weight for ever, and last week I finally started. I haven't even weighed myself, need to go on the Wii and get it done, then at least I can leep track.
I read a book last year by Professor Winston (From 'A child against all odds' and 'A child of our time' etc) he has been pioneering ivf since the brginning and his anecdotal knowledge is amazing to read. He said many women are sent for ivf before basic things are tried and he has seen so many women conceive naturally whilst losing weight to try IVF. I know it cant do miracles, but I'm willing to give it a go, I'll try anything, I'm not giving up on this.
Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey Just-married,

Beware of the Wii Mine says im 6lbs heavier than the gym and the doctors scales!. Good luck hun!! :D


----------



## Just_married

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey Just-married,
> 
> Beware of the Wii Mine says im 6lbs heavier than the gym and the doctors scales!. Good luck hun!! :D

Lol I will watch out for that! Evil Wii boards! 
I see you're getting married soon! You must be getting excited now! X

Xx


----------



## twinkle1975

Welcome Just married - I've got a blocked righty - we could make a pair!!


----------



## EmmyReece

You're always welcoome Becca :hugs: we're all aiming for the same thing :hugs:

I faced up to the scales today for the first time since before we went to turkey, so am back on it now, going to go shopping in a bit to stock up on fruit, and want to get some mince in as I really fancy burgers and salad for dinner tonight :D


----------



## Lisa84

Lil_Pixie said:


> Oh god! I've been doing terrible :dohh: dh told me I looked pregnant a few days ago! (and didn't see why that makes him a dick)
> 
> Must try harder!!

And he is still alive?!!! He wants to count himself lucky he doesnt live in my house lol xx


----------



## 4magpies

Started my diet today. Going well so far. It's only 11am though. 

Got my protein head on. 

Me and OH rode 11 miles last night. Impressed with ourselves. 

Welcome just married! 

I'm missing a righty and have a damaged lefty! 

xx


----------



## Just_married

Weighed on Wii, putting this publicly to give myself accountability

I'm 13st 11lbs, heaviest I've ever been in my life. 

Giving up all snacks, making sure I am out walking every single day.

Any low cost tips will be appreciated, saving for ivf xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I work out a lot at home. Do you have an iPhone? I have some great free apps I use. 

I was 12st 7 this morning. Sigh. 

xx


----------



## Just_married

4magpies said:


> I work out a lot at home. Do you have an iPhone? I have some great free apps I use.
> 
> I was 12st 7 this morning. Sigh.
> 
> xx

Yes I have an iphone, what app do you recommend? xxx


----------



## 4magpies

My fitness pal. Easy abs free and I have a free yoga one that's great. Simply yoga free and a running one C25K free. Gets you from not running at all to doing 5k in 8 weeks!

xxx


----------



## Just_married

4magpies said:


> My fitness pal. Easy abs free and I have a free yoga one that's great. Simply yoga free and a running one C25K free. Gets you from not running at all to doing 5k in 8 weeks!
> 
> xxx

Excellent! Thanks 4 Magpies, very helpful :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Just_married said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Hey Just-married,
> 
> Beware of the Wii Mine says im 6lbs heavier than the gym and the doctors scales!. Good luck hun!! :D
> 
> Lol I will watch out for that! Evil Wii boards!
> I see you're getting married soon! You must be getting excited now! X
> 
> XxClick to expand...

Excited and NERVOUS lol!!. All the plans are coming together nicely now :D



4magpies said:


> My fitness pal. Easy abs free and I have a free yoga one that's great. Simply yoga free and a running one C25K free. Gets you from not running at all to doing 5k in 8 weeks!
> 
> xxx

Thanks for those Magpies in going to check the running on out!!


----------



## cranberry987

i feel like doing a couch to 5k thing but i cant really be arsed.... kinda hate running especially the boobs thing, would like to be able to do 5k tho..... by the time i get round to it itll be winter and ill have that as an excuse

the 4lb is off and 2 more, i might get my 2.5st this week oO i think im 2.5lb away.

my sw consultant was a bitch on fb this week. she has this group for us all. its for support and inspiration but she posts her holiday photos, photos of fit men she thinks should be christian gray etc.

someone posted moaning about the sw website so i saidoh yes its crap isnt it blah blah. my comment got deleted. OP replied to me echoing what i said. consultant said sorry youre frustrated do you have any feedback. i gave specific feedback eg there needs to be a search box so you dont have to trudge through all the menus. was told please can we keep the group for support and inspiration. i pm'd her and was like what? she said she has a responsibility to new members and what I wrote was innappropriate.

b*ll*cks!! are we not allowed to criticise oh holy head office? was esp pissed off as she ASKED for feedback.... i just replied to her fair enough its your group. stupid childish fb groups


----------



## Lisa84

Grrr whats the point asking for feedback iff she only wants you to say how fantastic everything is! We have a FB group too for our class and it started off really good and ppl would post good recipes ect but now its just turned into a place where everyone can say what they have had for brekkie dinner and tea so not really handy for everyone else 

Hope u get ur 2.5st this week Cran xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Silly SW woman! 

Just married - you sound like you have a PMA going - well done!

Becca - I tried the C25K one - did it for 2 weeks could still only run for 30 seconds then walk for 3 minutes - when it says 'anyone' can do it I think I'm outside what they deem to be anyone!


----------



## 4magpies

Ahhh. Cran get a good sports bra and you'll be fine. I hardly have any boobs anymore!!

I had a good ish weekend for food. It's weekends I struggle. 

I do seem to have lost 4lbs though. 12st 3lb as of this morning. I'm determined to be super good till Friday night now as my mum is coming to stay for the weekend. Can't wait as I miss her. I hope I've lost like 7lb as of Friday as that's what I usually lose first week. 

Hope we are all good. 

xxx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi gals,

Had a brill week last week until the weekend when despite my best efforts seemed to go downhill. AF arrived Monday which I think is something to do with it. Having googled AF and weight gain, I should probably be grateful it wasnt worse! I had no idea the water retention could make such a difference.

Back to trying super hard this week. DP has about a stone to lose now (he has lost 4 stone since 28th May). We are going to a Patient Information Evening tonight (we have to chose between two clinics so guessed the best way is to check them out). We visit the other clininc on the 21st and my goal is that I will be on target and DP will be nearly there by then. Everything is crossed :wacko:

Hoping we all have a good week x
:flower:


----------



## 4magpies

Well done on the weight loss. 

I'm down 5lbs from Friday now. Hoping for it to be 7 by Friday and then I'm happy to lose 2/3lb a week. I should be back to my lowest weight by the end of aug at least then. 

We go the doctors for help in sept so it would be nice for my BMI to be healthy by then. 

Did another 10 miles on the bike last night. 

Shattered today. 

It'll be worth it in the end I hope. 

xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Flipping heck girls - you're doing SO well!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

WooHoo!, Congrats on all the weight loss!, I'm another 2lbs down!.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thats great! :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Well done zoie!!

I'm 6lbs down from Friday. Only 8lb to go till my lowest weight now!

xxx


----------



## cranberry987

4 stone in 2 months?!! wow....

ive lost 2.5 (nearly) in....5 months lol :(

having a fruit day as im sat "working" bored and i just remember sitting here eating twiglets when i was preg.... mmmmm twiglettttttssssss do you think i could coat twigs in marmite? is marmite sw friendly?!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Urgh cran are you sure your not pregnant now? That's skanky!


----------



## cranberry987

very sure, unless its miraculous conception!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I wouldn't rule it out at this point. 

Twiglets and marmite?! Lol


----------



## Lisa84

:sick: sick and wrong cran!! :sick:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: absolutely fantastic losses ladies - wi for me tomorrow :shock: really hoping for a loss


----------



## twinkle1975

Aren't twiglets mamite falvoured anyway??


----------



## cranberry987

twigs with marmite, not twiglets! isnt that on some comedy sketch? anyway, twigs are free i assume, theyre plants anyway, and marmite is free, so twigs and marmite would be free

i gained 2 this week which was totally unjustified and am now down 2 (so lost 4 since yday). stupid body, what are you doing? I never used to get water retention....


----------



## xMissxZoiex

cranberry987 said:


> twigs with marmite, not twiglets! isnt that on some comedy sketch? anyway, twigs are free i assume, theyre plants anyway, and marmite is free, so twigs and marmite would be free
> 
> i gained 2 this week which was totally unjustified and am now down 2 (so lost 4 since yday). stupid body, what are you doing? I never used to get water retention....

I think it was on mr bean! :haha:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Another 1lb down for me!!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thats great, well done! 

I have met my target for treatment now, DP has another 9lb to go and then we can get the show on the road! Its been the hardest diet and exercise regime ever but I know it will be worth it. I'm keeping going with the diet for now so that I can lose as much as possible beforehand.

:flower:


----------



## cranberry987

Thats great. Seemed like you lost it fast :) well done

I think it's going to be 2 or 3 this week for me but I gained two last week which wasn't rly justified. A bit addicted to meringues as they're only 1 syn for a mini one. Mmm


----------



## Pinkie 33

I cant stop thinking about meringue now! 

DP has hidden the scales. I know I was getting obsessed (I was weighing every day, sometimes twice after exercise) but this morning when I realised I couldnt get on I had a mini meltdown. I know its not healthy to keep checking but the contstant changes have been sending me loopy.

I've discovered that I gain a couple of pounds with the arrival of AF and I also gain a couple of pounds at O. I had no idea before I started this that the difference could be so great. It does go again eventually and the sensible thing is to step away from the scales at these times but I cant seem to help it :shrug:

Hey ho, thats it until Monday now. Fingers crossed its a good week as I have no bloody idea of knowing!

Hope you are all doing well x

:flower:


----------



## 4magpies

Well done girls. I'm not losing. 

My minds not in it at the moment. Need to sort myself out! 

xxx


----------



## Soili

Pinkie 33 said:


> I cant stop thinking about meringue now!
> 
> DP has hidden the scales. I know I was getting obsessed (I was weighing every day, sometimes twice after exercise) but this morning when I realised I couldnt get on I had a mini meltdown. I know its not healthy to keep checking but the contstant changes have been sending me loopy.

It always happens when you approach weight loss with such focus and determination. It's doomed to screw with your head. I actually had to throw out the scales early this year, because I couldn't take the pressure to deliver the results anymore and I was starting to fear food. Now I only weigh in when I feel like it, at in-laws (no scales at home), but not more often than once a month. And obviously at the doctors. Loosing weight very slowly, only a few pounds a month, but finally have peace in my head.

Please be careful and take care of yourself.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thank you, I know you are right. I just found myself doing it without even realising I was. DP was getting fed up with my constant updates and worries so I know its for the best. He says the scales are only coming out on Mondays (our weigh in day) and the rest of the time they will stay put.


----------



## mindyb85

Hi ladies. Can I join? I've been working on weightloss my whole life really. I got really overweight in college and then dropped 70 lbs senior yr in 2007-2008. I met dh that fall and slowly started putting on the weight again until August of 2011 I realized it was almost 50 lbs back on!! Yikes so I've been working on it since and especially in The last 50 days bringing a grand total of 25 lbs lost. So I still have 25 to go but I have some awesome news!! I have pcos and get af about every 4 months or so and don't ovulate on my own. Well about 35 days into my diet and exercise routine I finally ovulated on my own!!! I just got af but had a perfect 13-14 day luteal phase with a nice temp shift. I have a feeling that losing thus weight will bring our 3+ yr ttc journey to an end that has me holding my new baby in my arms. Good luck to you all. Also, have there been any other success stories since the last post. Would love to hear them!!!


----------



## Honeybump

Hi ladies, well done on all your weight loss :)

I have pcos and stared the south beach diet about 3 months ago and I'm 17lbs down and just had my first ever 30 day cycle, yay! 

Hoping this will help on my 6 year wait for a bfp. 

Anyone else on south beach? 

Sarah


----------



## mindyb85

Hi Sarah! Congrats on the weight loss! I have PCOS too. I'm not on south beach but over the last 2 months have dropped 15 pounds and finally ovulated and got AF on my own! It's so exciting! I'm hoping to keep going and get a regular 30-35 day cycle this month and give myself many chances a year to get pregnant. After 4 years, I'm ready for our rainbow baby : ) Good Luck and Lots of :dust: to you!!


----------



## Honeybump

Congrats mindy, any particular plan you are following? So exciting to get regular periods :)


----------



## mindyb85

I just got the myfitnesspal app and have been using it everyday for 2 months now. I keep track of my calories and make sure to keep under them. I also try to work out 3-4 times a week, whether its. Long walk, short run, a zumba class, a kinect game (I like my biggest loser game) or whatever just get moving. I also do little things like always keep a water bottle on me to keep me hydrated and stand up and pace whenever I'm on the phone. The weight is definitely coming off and I'm feeling great. We'll see how this cycle turns out but hopefully its my shortest yet!!!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

New year diet, anyone?


----------



## lovie

mememememe!! :flower:


----------



## Lisa84

Me in 14 sleeps :) xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Ill introduce myself for any lovely ladies I don't know (which is probably nearly everyone!) my name is Jac, I'm 27, and have a 1yo calle Xander. I was in b2b two years ago while in ltttc and managed to lose just under two stone in three months and then got a long awaited bfp. I meant to get back on the horse last year but kept putting it off! 

I bit the bullet this morning and weighed myself

13st 7lbs. So I've gained 7lbs over Christmas. Not great but hey ho, fresh start! Gotta be super good now. 

This morning I had bran flakes with banana and a few raisins for breakfast. As a snack I had a few grapes and and apple. For lunch me and monster are having pitta pockets with broccoli, green beans, sweet corn and chicken.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Hahaha Lisa & lovie are you not even gonna give yourselves a little grace period to eat crap!? Lol you're stronger women than me!


----------



## Lisa84

Nooooo!!!! I cant! I have a wedding in May and want to wear a nice dress. Due to the size of my arse and hips dresses are usually a no go. I WILL be getting a dress!! :)

Plus if i dont do it straight away ill just keep putting it off xxx


----------



## Traskey

Mememememememememememememe

I am huge!

Seriously, I have never been this big :( I hardly lost anything when the twins were born, was hoping to lose loads. Apparently it wasn't all baby but all me :haha:

I gained 4 stone with the twins, only lost 1.5 after they were born and have gained over Xmas :(


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Meeeeeeeeee, I was doing so well but we went to Italy on the 4th december, so didnt go to the gym and ate terribly!. I havent been to the gym once since we came back!, Ate aloads over christmas too and drank like a fish!!.

All of our christmas goodies have been eaten now so tomorrow is shopping day and i will be back too it lol


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Anyone else hate the first week or two of a diet? Until I can see a bit of progress it feels like torture :-( 

Had a good first day, not perfect really but I can't remember what I used to eat and I need to feed Monster a version of what I'm eating so I can't be living on cup-a-soups and pita bread lol. It's gonna take a little while to get into a rythm. 

Trask don't worry about the baby weight :hugs: it's a brand new year and a fresh start  you were in such a rush to lose the weight last time, now you can just take your time and be happy and healthy. After your last diet it'll be a walk in the park! That's provided you can steer clear of te toast and biscuits new mummy staple diet :haha:

MZ I had so many Christmas goodies!! They're still in the cupboard, I'm just hoping I can be strong and leave them there :dohh:


----------



## Reba

Started a diet December 1st 2011 and still going!
Have 35lbs left to go... officially... however WI is tomorrow and I know I've gained over Christmas :( I cheated! Started up my exercise again after taking a week off due to being sick and it being Christmas.

Almost been 2 full years waiting for a BFP. Hoping to see one in 2013!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Lil_Pixie said:



> Anyone else hate the first week or two of a diet? Until I can see a bit of progress it feels like torture :-(
> 
> Had a good first day, not perfect really but I can't remember what I used to eat and I need to feed Monster a version of what I'm eating so I can't be living on cup-a-soups and pita bread lol. It's gonna take a little while to get into a rythm.
> 
> Trask don't worry about the baby weight :hugs: it's a brand new year and a fresh start  you were in such a rush to lose the weight last time, now you can just take your time and be happy and healthy. After your last diet it'll be a walk in the park! That's provided you can steer clear of te toast and biscuits new mummy staple diet :haha:
> 
> MZ I had so many Christmas goodies!! They're still in the cupboard, I'm just hoping I can be strong and leave them there :dohh:

Me and the hubz had a really big pig out!!!. We ate a whole big tin of roses between us in one night :/ and I made gingerbread house and cake.... Geez thinking about it I've eaten more than i thought.

How many calories in a pint of cider? I've drank nearly 24 :blush: and a whole bottle of Vodka, half a bottle of gin, half a bottle of taboo and two bottles of wine :blush:. Thats with out the nights out. :blush: Ooopsie. Well i only drink once a year :haha:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

How did WI go Reba? Hope Christmas has been kinder to you than it was to me :dohh: 

MZ sounds like a good Christmas to me!! Nmm roses droooool. I have a full tub of heroes in the cupboard still sealed. No way that's gonna last! 

I *think* I've been doing ok. I'm not sure, I'm so out of diet practice! I've been having quite big meals but piled hight with veg, do you think it matters if my veg potions are on the bigger side? I've been trying to restrict but I'm so hungry!! Although I'm sure it's all in my head :dohh: 

Anyone got any snack ideas I can eat at work? I was starving today :-(


----------



## Tarkwa

Can't believe this thread is going so strong after all this time. Good luck to all the ladies who are LTTTC - losing weight helped me to get my BFP! Once my son was born I was breastfeeding and didn't care what I ate. I'm still breastfeeding now (well, combination feeding) and eating pretty much anything I like and I've only put on 3kg from the weight I fell pregnant. I am on a dairy free 'diet' as my son is allergic to cow's milk but still eat loads of chocolate and sweeties! I will be trying to conceive number two sometime this year so will try and lose a few more kg to help things along.
Just keep positive and keep on track - it's soooooooooooooo worth it :thumbup:
xxx


----------



## Reba

I don't think it matters how many veggies you eat. I'm allowed to eat all the non starchy veggies I want :)

I gained 2lbs at WI :blush:
Oh well it was fun :haha:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

That's not bad at all over Christmas!! 

I'm going to try to stop thinking of having little treats as cheating. If I cheat I feel guilty and it puts my whole week in a downer till the next weigh in. Realistically I have at least 4st (56lbs) to lose so this isn't going to be a quick diet. I'm instead going to allow myself small luxuries every now and then. 

So last night I had a bath and took one thorntons chocolate truffle with me, 68 calories of yummyness and no guilt! Feels so much better than avoiding everything for 6 weeks and then stuffing my face! 

WI day for me tomorrow, eek!


----------



## Reba

Good luck!!


----------



## cranberry987

I'm back to sw tonight. Has to be evenings now I'm working I think. I lost 2.5at last year not rly trying, gained 7lb over Xmas


----------



## cranberry987

Wasn't too bad actually, don't like that group tho, not v welcoming at all....


----------



## Lisa84

Aw that sucks! Are there no other groups where you live? I cant wait to get back to SW :) xx


----------



## cranberry987

Yeh there's loads I just wanted to get started tonight so went to any group. 

I've been eating this rosti from wait rose which the sw app says is 5 syns but I suspect that wrong as it's far too nice.....


----------



## xMissxZoiex

How many syns are you having per day Cran?


----------



## cranberry987

Supposed to be 15 per day but I'm estimating low until I can check this rosti. I only get one extra hex now, it was awesome earlier when I got 4 extra, literally couldn't get em down me. 
Who's next to weigh in this week?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I have to wait untill i get my gym membership sorted, my stupid bank keeps rejecting direct debits!, Its driving me crazy!, there is more than enough money there to cover it my bank just wont let them take it!. so ive got to get that sorted and i will be weighing in later in the week hopefully.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Ill be weighing in in the morning :-/


----------



## Lisa84

Good luck Pix xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

-3

I'm crazy to be a little disappointed, right?? First week of a diet I've always lost much more than that. I've had af this week too though so maybe ill get another good week next week. I hope I've been doing enough! 

I've downloaded an exercise plan on myfitnesspall to run 5k in 8 weeks. Right now I can't run 5 meters so I'm hoping it works! It's got different tasks for each day so I'm gonna really put lots of effort in to each task and hopefully really learn to run! If I could jog I feel like that would be time for me to be by myself and relax, does that sound mental? Since my dh was made redundant I'm literally never on my own and I'm going a bit stir crazy :dohh:


----------



## Lisa84

Yes you are crazy 3lb is a fab first week loss :) 

Good luck with the 5K. I cant run from the living room to the kitchen haha It doesnt sound mental it sounds like an ideal opportunity to get some alone time and get fit :) xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

3lbs loss is fantastic!! I'm sure it would have been more if AF wasnt in town! xxxx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

The first day of learning to jog went well. It was hard, but I tried really hard and I'm actually looking forward to doing more :haha: 

I think I need to get some real trainers though, I wear skate shoes and my shins were killing me!


----------



## AMP26

So I'm starting my diet TODAY!!! I figure before I try IVF, I want to try to get my BMI down. I'm at a 40 today :blush: (although some websites say 38.4... I'm going to go with the higher one!)

I wanted to join this tread so I could get some encouragement and cheer on others as we try to lose :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Welcome amp  

I have 56 lbs to lose so we'll hopefully be able to offer each other lots of encouragement. We've had a few ladies who've lost weight for ivf and I'm sure if/when they mosey by they'll tell you about it. There's been tons (myself included) who've been ltttc and managed to get a natural bfp after losing some weight. Try not to think too far ahead and get overfaced - 10% makes a huge difference :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Welcome AMP!


I've been looking up how much i need to weigh to be in the 'healthy weight' catagory and i need to loose another 70lbs!!! even then i will be at the top end of healthy weight! I've already lost 32lbs!. I'm now aiming to be 'overweight' because im currently 'obese' I hate that word!. Another 33lbs and i will be overweight lol.


----------



## AMP26

Thanks for the welcome ladies <3 

I know how you feel! I lost 14 pounds last year... but I would honestly have to lose 80 more to get down to "healthy". I too am aiming for the low end of "overweight" since I'm borderline "morbidly obese'. lol... I never actually look at myself like that, but that's what those darn charts say!!! Last night my husband told me he would start going to the gym with me, so hopefully that means I'll actually go! Two years ago, I lost 40 pounds and I felt great! I had so much more energy. I know its just the getting started part that stinks! So I'm starting my mornings off better than I have in a long time. A decaf tea with lemon and honey and two hard boiled eggs :happydance: Hopefully I won't be *too* hungry come lunch time!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Good Luck! :D when is your weigh in day?.

I've talked DH in to doing this C25K running challenge thing but he insists on starting tomorrow :haha: Its always tomorrow with that man but he will do it with me tomorrow!. Also going to go and weigh myself at boots tomorrow, i need to know the damage from christmas lol.


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls I'm currently doing herbalife. Need to lose about 2st now after putting a bit back on. So disappointed in myself. 

xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

oouuu I've never heard of herbalife. how does that go?.

GL with the weight loss :D


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I should be doing my second workout in the challenge today but I'm doing it tomorrow instead so we can take X to the park and use the outdoor gym at the same time


----------



## Lisa84

We have one of those at our park and i have literally never seen a sole use it lol xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Lil how are you getting on with it?, we were suppose to be starting it tonight but its been put of for tomorrow again lol.

Any of you ladies use a juicer? I really want to get one, not for a juice diet, i don't think i could handle no food for a week lol but i want to get more vitamins in me and feel healthier as we are starting IVF soon!. I just need to convince hubbs to let me pick a machine up.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Lol I've only done one workout so far. It was 60 seconds jog + 90 second walk x 8. It wa really hard but really good! I felt great once I'd done it. Today's task is 1.5 mile walk/jog. I'm gonna try to stick to jogging for at least a minute at a time, anything less would feel like going backwards after te last task! 

Never made juice but I used to have a lot of smoothies - before I lost all the parts :dohh: I think smoothies are healthier aren't they? Something about eating the whole fruit/vegetable instead of just the juice? Dunno really, lol I may have just made that up!


----------



## awifey

I have started some yoga. If you have apple search fertility yoga. It isn't crazy, it is restorative yoga. Some of the things were a little hard...owing to big boobs trying to suffocate me, but I found the following page which has suggestions for the more curvy women out there. I am feeling better with it. :). https://www.curvyyoga.com/freebies/


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So last time i weighed myself at the Gym (I calibrated the scale with a 12kg weight) i was 16st 6 today at boots i weighed 17st 11!!!! I didn't think it would have been possible to put on that much weight in one month!!!! :'(


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Went jogging again this morning and then used the outdoor gym in the park with my hubby. There was a massive team of big burly council gardeners tere so I felt like such a Pratt :dohh: gonna cycle to X's swimming lesson tomorrow so that'll be my excercise for the day 

Did you start the challenge today Zoie? I'm so sorry about the weight gain :hugs: hopefully lost of it will be water weight and will fall off again in no time.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yet again it has been put off lol. I've been out all day shopping I've not stopped all day.

I have been fairly good today I had 2 eggs and 2 slices of toast for breakfast, Jacket potato with tuna and salad no dressing or sauces, did have a pizza for dinner but it was a small home made one with not much cheese and salad again. I'm pleased that i havent had a single snack all day :). I need to sort my water intake though ive only had 1 glass today and 1 glass of home juiced orange juice.


----------



## Traskey

I've failed badly this week. Too much Christmas food still lurking around. I am going to get on the scales Monday, face the horror and that will kick start the diet. I can't face the killer diet I did last time, which although worked was harsh. Slow and steady i'm hoping for this go round!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: trask Hun that diet did what it needed to do but it was brutal!! Slow and steady is definitely the way forward  I'm changing my WI day to Monday so ill way in tomorrow too.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Had a big excercise day yeaterday  walked 1.5 miles carrying X on my back and then cycled 10 miles. It was torture and I don't do very well at all :dohh: but it was a startin point so I'm pleased that I did it. It'll never get easier till I try! 

Supposed to be doing the running challenge today but since yesterday's rest day almost killed me I'm taking today as a rest instead and ill do the jogging and outdoor gym tomorrow. 

I've been using the runkeeper app on my phone an it keeps all the details of what your done each week. Last week I did 15 miles, spent 4.5 hours excercising and burned 1600 calories!! That was a starting point too so need to do more this week


----------



## Lil_Pixie

-6 :dance: 

Need to get we scales though cos they kept changing their mind :dohh: I went with the weight it gave me most (about 8 times, not that I'm obsessive or anything :haha: )

That must be a mix of all the exercise and probably some water retention from af as well.


----------



## AMP26

It seems like everyone had a really active weekend! :happydance: I haven't started exercising yet, but I have been good on my diet! My official weigh in day is going to be Wednesday's, but of course I cheated this morning and I'm down 2 pounds :haha: I'm hoping once I work the gym into my routine I'll be dropping 4 pounds a week :thumbup:


----------



## awifey

My dentist, who I saw a month ago, commented that she thinks I've lost some weight. No, I don't have my weight from a month ago&#8230;kinda ignore weighing most of the time. It was an out-of-the-blue comment. :)


----------



## 4magpies

Zo I would try and avoid juices and smoothies. Highly concentrated in sugar and calories. Maybe try protein shakes? Great for IVF and make you feel fuller for longer. 

Herbalife I have 2 shakes a day and one main meal and 2/3 snacks. It's great! 

Special vitamins, fibre and herbal tea blend too. 

I get weighed for the first time on wed. Can't wait!

Hot yoga before then too so hopefully that'll sweat some lbs out. 

We have our IVF open evening Thursday but not sure if we are putting it off till after the wedding now. Need to have a think about it really!

Hope everyone is good. Keep up the hard work. 

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Hi everyone *sneaks back in*

I'm sorry for being awol for so long, I got stuck in a bit of a rut and piled on all my weight that I'd lost.

So it's another new start for me, I'm back on slimming world (first day back on it was yesterday), so monday's will be my weigh in day too


----------



## twinkle1975

Hey all old & new - another one slinking back for the new year! 

So I've pretty much given up on a BFP - I'm 38 & 2 days old & my BMI is 45 - there's no way I'm going to get down to a BMI of 30 in time to get on the waiting list for IVF. I can't afford to spend £60 a week on a diet, we just don't have that kind of money. 

So we're looking at adoption but I've still got to lose weight - there's precident of someone being turned down for adoption because their BMI was over 40. So I've got to lose at least 32 pounds. 

I've been trying the 5:2 diet - I lost 3lbs in the last week & that was with 3 birthday meals out including a 3 course Italian and an Indian! Tiday is a fast day & I'm pretty hungry but I'm managing to deal with it as I can eat normally tomorrow. I'm giving it a month & seeing how it goes!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: you do what you have to do twinks, and if the 5:2 diet works for you then go for it

I totally support you wholeheartedly in anything that you do, whether it adoption or ivf or anything. 

I have faith that you can lose the weight and we're all here to support you xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

What is the 5:2 diet twinks? 

Good idea to give it a month, that's long enough to see if its working for you and if not you can move on to something new  

I did my running challenge again last night (did I already tell you this?) and it's definitely getting easier!! Apart from slipping in the ice and getting lost only a couple of streets from y house :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh: how did you manage to get lost? Be careful you don't hurt yourself on the ice.

I think the 5:2 diet is eat what you want for 5 days of the week and then no more than 600 calories on the other 2, but they have to be non consecutive fasting days. Am I on the right wave length Twinks? xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've lived here for a year and clearly I've never explored beyond m own street :haha: when I got home I looked at the map on my runnin app and I jogged down a street I used to go to with my dad in the ice cream van. I recognised the name but had no clue it was here! I was just trying to avoid people seein me running like an injured seal along the main road so I skulked off into the estate :haha:


----------



## twinkle1975

Yep that's about it! It's meant to be good for cholestarol, avoiding diabetes etc. My thinking is I'm really bad at sticking to a diet & maybe knowing I could eat 'normally' the day after would make it easier to stick to. I found last week that (apart from the birthday treats) I was actually eating less on the non fast days - I actually stood in front of the fridge looking for something to eat & decided I didn't need anything - that never happens!! 

Pix - I need to get some exercise going on - I tried running last year but I think I need to lose some weight first, the bottom of my legs are actually quite spindly & my trying to lug my mahoosive bum round at speed was just to much for them! I might have a go on the wii zumba later!


----------



## EmmyReece

It sounds like it suits you then twinks, espescially if you can stand in front of the fridge and not really want anything :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

We'll see!!! I've had a manic day today (only realised at 9.45, while still in bed that I was meant to be at a meeting 30 minutes away at 10.30!) so all I've eaten so far is a slim-a-soup & 2 crackerbread. My tummy is rumbling so loudly I can hardly hear the tv!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm doing the couch to 5k app and its really good! it gets progressively harder but week one was bloody hard for me :dohh: wii zumba sounds good! Carl suggested I go to a Zuma class but there's just no way I'd inflict that kind of horror on the world :haha: have you thought about cycling? easier on the shins - nit so much on the bum though! 

I've never heard of a diet like that! I suppose it takes away the irrational fear that you'll never eat anything yummy again :haha: or is that just me?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

geeze that was like death by exclamation points :-/


----------



## EmmyReece

I guess it depends on what sort of diet you do. I love with slimming world as long as I stay within my daily syns then I'm fine :) I've had bolognese sauce in the slow cooker today and I can't wait :D Then going to have some choc philadelphia on fruit crunch ryvita later on tonight as a snack


----------



## twinkle1975

Alas we have no where to keep a bike - we live in a flat & we're not allowed to keep stuff in the hall!

So far my 'fast days' consist of:

1 weetabix & 100ml skimmed milk
2 satsumas
slim a soup
2 Ryvita crackerbread
100g cucumber
100g carrot
50g grapes
1 chicken breast
100g brocolli
100g mushrooms
100g tinned new potatoes
100g melon

It's liveable with!! 

I tried the couch to 5k - I can only run for 30 seconds without wanting to lie down!!


----------



## EmmyReece

how did yesterday go twinks?

I know I'm not really meant to weigh in mid week, but I was curious as to what was happening weight wise and I'm down 3lbs so far :happydance:

I'm not going to update my ticker, but I will update my chart thing in my spoiler as it will help to motivate me :D

hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've always been a cheeky midweek weigher too em :haha: 

Had spag Bol for tea last night. Was yummy but I ate way too much :dohh: will have to be extra good today to make up for it!


----------



## EmmyReece

I had spag bol too, have got 3 portions in the freezer and another one in the fridge to take to mum's today for my lunch :D

I think I'm going to have a nosey at which dvd I want first as I have a feeling it won't be too long until I've hit my first 7lbs loss ;)

Have had dragon fruit and an apple for breakfast, then spag bol and bit of cheese for lunch, then tonight we're having sausage, bacon, egg, tomato and mushrooms (all within syns) :D

I've just found out that a lovely lady from the weight loss forum I go on has been able to get me a starter pack for me to carry around and refer to, so I'm really happy about that and am sure it'll help to keep me on track :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

Hope everyone is having a good day xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Noooo!! 

It started off so well :-( I had 30g of bran flakes for breakfast with a few grapes and a banana. Lunch I had pitta pockets with cottage cheese, lettuce and onion but ten I've just eaten 6 chocolates out of a tin of heros and a bag of snackajacks. I need someone to come lock up the kitchen cos I'm still hungry.

Except I'm not hungry. I just want to eat! Bum


----------



## EmmyReece

6 chocolates isn't that bad Pix, or snack a jacks either :)

what are you having for dinner tonight?


----------



## poetinmyheart

Hello ladies :) I am 26 years old and have been TTC since summer 2011. I have been diagnosed with PCOS. I am currently on Metformin and my first cycle of Clomid and trying to lose weight as I am at about 235 lbs.


----------



## twinkle1975

Welcome Poet - may your stay with us be short & sweet! xx


----------



## awifey

I went bowling tonight for like two hours. That counts as excercises....right? I still did my hour of fertility yoga too...


----------



## EmmyReece

awifey, yep I'd say that counts as exercise, all those lunges you'll have been doing, plus your yoga - fab :D

Hi Poet, I second what twinks says, hope your stay with us won't be too long xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Hi poet, welcome  do you have a target in mind or are you just hoping to lose a few lbs? 

Awifey that's all excercise in my book  I need to go do my running challenge once X is in bed but I just can't be bothered :dohh: I read something on Pinterest before that said "wake up determined and go to bed satisfied" I new to alleviate the choccy guilt so hope I get my bum up and go!


----------



## AMP26

So I did my weigh in today and (drum roll)... I am down 3.8 pounds :happydance: That's with only modifying my diet! I can't wait to add in exercise! Right now I work two demanding jobs, but I just quit one and I'm going to start making use of my gym membership! 

I'm super motivated now!!! only 66.2 pounds left to go!


----------



## EmmyReece

Fantastic AMP :wohoo: keep it up and you'll soon be where you want to be :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Way to go on the weight loss ladies!!!

We havent been able to start the C25K yet it snowed here pretty bad and it has been horrendously icy i am clumsy at the best of times so i decided to not risk the injury lol.


----------



## EmmyReece

Definitely better not to risk the injury, I'm another clumsy one so am dreading getting down our path tomorrow morning to the car :shock:


----------



## poetinmyheart

Grats AMP!

I don't really have a set goal right now. I would like to get back to being under 200 pounds at some points. I'm not really one of those that thinks I need to be what BMI says is a healthy weight, but I know where I'm at now is causing me problems. For the moment, I really just want to eat better, lose what I can and try to be healthier so I can finally get pregnant.


----------



## twinkle1975

Awww pants - made the mistake of weighing myself every day this week - Wednesday morning 2lbs down, this morning 3lbs up! WTF!?


----------



## awifey

Your weight can vary 5 pounds in a single day.


----------



## EmmyReece

it can definitely vary a lot hun, so please don't feel disheartened :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm always making the same mistake - it's hard to resist!! Do you always weigh yourself at the same time of day? Maybe it's water retention, did you have lots of salt or not enough water yesterday? 

I didn't go jogging yesterday, but I did ride my bike a couple of miles. I went to bed at 8.15 with a banging headache :-/ trying to convince myself that I didn't cheat cos of the little bike ride but I don't believe myself for a second :dohh:


----------



## twinkle1975

I think I didn't have enough to drink - I'm a bugger for it! 

I bow to you & yoyur bike riding! I'm in awe!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I reckon I went less that two miles twink, seriously was pretty shabby too. I don't even mind doing the jogging once I'm out but I cba getting up and out. I need to sort myself out though because I'm not doing it now while I'm home for a month I've got no hope when I'm in work full time.


----------



## twinkle1975

Only a month left?? Wow that's flown!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've been back in work for 2.5 months, I'm just off this month to use up holidays, and then with Carl losing his job I've gotta go back full time


----------



## EmmyReece

Twinks I definitely find glugging down more water does help me :hugs:

Pix, I'll be keeping everything crossed that a job crops up for Carl so you don't have to do full time :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Pix - sorry I've not been keeping up with people's news :(


----------



## Lil_Pixie

twink don't be mental :hugs: I'm just really glad to see you around again


----------



## Traskey

I have faced the horror of the scales! Seriously I have never weighed this much in my life so I really need to do something. Besides my knees are hurting and that's never happened before. My body is struggling with the extra pounds. I can't do the exercise that you are doing LP, your runs are impressive but i've got to reduce the calorie intake. I swear i'm still eating for three, feel hungry because I miss meals and then overeat. No more excuses, i'll dig out the slimming world books!


----------



## EmmyReece

Get those books out Trask, some food inspiration will be good :D And I recommend a site called minimins for new slimming world recipes too :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey girls,

didnt manage the C25K AGAIN today, it is snowing really heavy, the ice on the paths is terrible and is WAY too cold to go outside with out being majorly bundled up!, there is no way i can run bundled up lol.

What is your ladies experince with pre AF weight gain?, I think im clutching at straws but im hoping last weeks mamoth gain was partly due to AF being due?, what do you ladies think?.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I went out when it was icy slipping around everywhere but last night it was really coming down and all I could think was how much that'll hurt my face :-/ 

Really need to get my head back in gear - just did a sneaky mid week weigh in and I'm up a pound. Dh was down a pound too and he's had cheese and chips and loads of choccy! So not ok!! 

:hugs: trask, it's just one day at a time

How did your fast day go twinks?


----------



## EmmyReece

Alot of ladies on the weight loss forum I go on get a gain when af is due or find it more difficult to lose weight that week. I think it could be down to water and bloating maybe?

What are you planning food wise today Pix?

I "think" I might have a prawn stir fry tonight if Chris can get into town in my mum's car :D If not it's going to be mushy pea curry from the freezer :rofl:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Haven't got a clue! For breakfast I had 30g of bran flakes with a chopped banana, grapes and skimmed milk. No clue what I'm having for breakfast and lunch although a stir fry sounds lovely now


----------



## EmmyReece

And think of all the veggies you could fill it with :D


----------



## awifey

Ahh man, terrible, yet wonderful day. Brunch in Dubai! The most amazing food. The only good thing I did calorie wise was to have no alcohol and drink only water, and bunches of it.


----------



## EmmyReece

I wouldn't beat yourself up about it, there's always tomorrow, and Brunch in Dubai sounds amazing :D

Spag bol again for me tonight as Chris couldn't get out to go down to mum's because of the snow, which means he couldn't pick up the ingredients I needed for stir fry :sulk:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I did a terrible terrible thing :-( went to the tescos cafe while we were shopping. I didn't think fast enough and there was nothing healthy there at all. Ended up eating macaroni cheese and chips. Must have been easily 900 calories. I'm so mad at myself!! 

I want to try sw but I can't afford to go to a class and I don't get it. I wonder if they have books like ww do? I'm sure my mum gave me a DVD and I threw it away :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

They have books Pix, but they also have starter packs on ebay, just search for "2013 slimming world starter pack" and you might be able to pick one up at a bargain price :hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh man I love Macaroni Cheese - my mouth is literally watering at the thought! 

I struggled to get my head round SW too - if this fast thing doesn't work I'm thinking about going to a couple of meetings, getting the explanation, buying the books & then not going again!! 

Apart from the 6 m&ms I think the fast day went ok. WW beef lasgane was actually quite tasty!


----------



## EmmyReece

I'll try and help with sw anyway that I can :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I literally don't understand any of it at this point. Ill have a look for a starter pack when I get paid next week. 

Twink I love anything to do with cheese! It's definitely my downfall. Think I'm gonna just have plain fruit &veg for the rest of the day and hope for the best


----------



## EmmyReece

5lbs off this morning :happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

Well done Emmy thats fab!! :) Nearly at your first goal :) xxx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Emmy that's wonderful!!! Bet you get that first DVD next Monday 

I sts today, and tbh I'm pretty sodding lucky! Starting sw today thanks to Emmys help


----------



## EmmyReece

Thank you Pix :hugs: any help that I can be just give me a shout

Had Chris measure me this morning and I'm definitely 5ft 5 :happydance: So quite a chunk less weight to lose should we need help :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

WOOOHOOO Emmy!!!, That is awsome.

I'm going to try get weighed today but it has been snowing really bad here again so i dont know if im going to venture out lol.


----------



## EmmyReece

Thank you MZ, I can send you the link to the scales I got off ebay if you'd like me to? They're absolutely brilliant and were either just under £10 or just over £10, best money I've ever spent :)

Just put my lunch in the oven for an hour, stuffed red pepper (stuffed with onion, garlic and mushroom), then I'm going to spread 2 dairylea triangles on some ham, wrap it up and have that with the stuffed pepper :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

O Yes please Emmy, i think its about time we got some proper scales :).

Your lunch sound lovely!!


----------



## EmmyReece

MZ I have just sent you a pm

For anyone else who's interested, these are the scales I have

Ebay Link to Scales - only £8.49


----------



## Lil_Pixie

What's the rules on saving syns for the weekend? Not usually bothered but I'm out on Friday night and I don't want to cheat


----------



## EmmyReece

a lot of ladies on the forum do this if they have a special night out or meal to go to :) I do it day by day as I tend to forget to keep it written down and that's how I used to go over syns last year xx


----------



## awifey

I think some of the yoga is getting easier, however I have trouble with some positions due to boobs in face. :(


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:haha: bit jealous


----------



## lovie

Hello :) 

I was wondering if I could re-join? 

I lost weight in 2011 with weight watchers and the amazing support of the bellies to bumps ladies :) I am now only 10 lighter than my 2011 starting weight so i have lots to loose!

I found weight loss helped amazingly with making my clcles more regular, I hope to loose the weight slowly but stedily and hopefully be blessed with a bfp along the way.

some amazing losses so far!! I am not sure what sort of diet i will be doing, for now i just want to keep an eye on my weight and eat less sweets and more fruit and hopefully that will be a good start :)

:flower:


----------



## EmmyReece

that's brilliant that it's getting easier awifey, my boobs are part of the reason why I haven't tried yoga - I dread to think what they'll be like if we have a baby :rofl:


----------



## lovie

Emmy your amazing! look how fast that ticker is flying down :) i think you seserve a little treat whe you have lost that 1st 7 pounds, some posh bubble bath or something just for you :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Lovie :happydance: welcome back sweetie, of course you can join in :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

Lovie I'm going with your idea of a new dvd ... probably the wrong one to choose, but I'm dying to watch "What To Expect When You're Expecting" it has Matthew Morrison in (Mr Schue from Glee) and has good reviews, so will probably be ordering that on monday (fingers crossed)


----------



## awifey

Emmyreece, have found my one sports bra helps a little...but...yeesh.

Have found yoga site for women with the largish body issues to deal with...modifications for poses and such.


----------



## awifey

What to expect was fun, addressed many types of fertility.


----------



## EmmyReece

I definitely think that will be my treat then next week if I lose these 2lbs :D


----------



## lovie

oh em it is such a lovely film! make sure you have tissues at the ready!

it's lovely in that it has some lttc couples in it, it gives a really realistic veiw of ttc :) 

does anyone have any advice about a really easy diet to follow? ww involves a bit too much weighing food and counting points at the moment. i culd do with one of delivery services where they deliver healthy food to your door but it's too expensive at the moment.


----------



## EmmyReece

You could just do general healthy eating Lovie, maybe portion control? If you pm me your e-mail address I can send you what I sent Pix to maybe help you get the basics of slimming world?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

^^ that's a great idea. You could just try to mostly stick to the free foods and moderate things in the healthy extras and syns but not count them. I think you get loads more healthy extras too when your bfing x 

So far so good  think sw is goin to agree with me.


----------



## Lisa84

SW is fab!! I love it because it is mostly free food and not alot of weighing and measuring. 

Regarding the syns pix i used to do that every week. I very rarely used my syns because i love carbs so green days worked perfectly without using syns so i would save mine and use them on a takeaway every week :) xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Lol I'm gonna use mine on wine! Or some other alcoholic beverage - is tere anything that's better than others?


----------



## awifey

Lil_Pixie said:


> Lol I'm gonna use mine on wine! Or some other alcoholic beverage - is tere anything that's better than others?

Wine can be classes as healthy, so..


----------



## Lisa84

awifey said:


> Lil_Pixie said:
> 
> 
> Lol I'm gonna use mine on wine! Or some other alcoholic beverage - is tere anything that's better than others?
> 
> Wine can be classes as healthy, so..Click to expand...

Not on SW its just rammed full of syns. I think a bottle is like 30 odd syns maybe more but im not sure. 

The best thing to have alcohol wise is spirits with diet mixers. Not all spitits but the basic ones like voddy and bacardi are great. Unfortunely my fave southern comfort is more syns :( xxx


----------



## awifey

Diet beverages are terrible for you! Go for club soda and a splash of juice instead. 

Red wine is good for the heart.

I am not familiar with the diet plan you are all talking about.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So im just back from Boots I wanted one last weigh in before my scales come (thanks again for the reccommendation Emmy)

AND.....................

I'm Down a Massive

10LBS!!!! :o :happydance:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Wow well done MZ!! :dance:


----------



## lovie

wine has grapes in, that is one of your 5 a day:haha:

I used to use my ww points on wine at the weekend mmm :)


----------



## EmmyReece

:shock: MZ what a amazing loss :happydance: really pleased for you :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you girls!! :D Can't believe its only been 10 days!!.

We are having Taco night to celebrate lol


----------



## lovie

10 pounds is amazing! well done on the loss :)


----------



## awifey

Congrats on the 10 lbs!


----------



## Lisa84

Well done on the 10lbs MZ :happydance: xx


----------



## awifey

Just made this, upped the ginger and onion, added garlic and mushrooms. So super-tasty! I want to think it looks kinda healthy too&#8230;add as much veg as you want. :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

made what hun?


----------



## awifey

I am specialllll&#8230;

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/4412/soy-steamed-chicken-with-oriental-rice


----------



## Lil_Pixie

oooh looks yummy! 

I've had a good diet day today  had an Apple and some grapes for breakfast, crackerbreads and cottage cheese for lunch and fish with roasted parsnips carrots and potatoes for tea with an apple  don't think I've had any syns at all today. and I only used about half of my milk allowance. so pleased after all the crappy days I had last week#


----------



## EmmyReece

awifey, that looks fantastic :D 

Pix, you've done absolutely brilliantly :happydance: I'm really proud of you

Feeling quite smug tonight :rofl: Chris gave me a little bit of his cheesy bread (within syns) and I actually gave it back to him because I didn't like how heavy it felt in my mouth :wacko: So I went to the fridge and got a yoghurt instead :)


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls I lost 2lb more this week so that's 9lb so far. I am loving herbalife. So easy. 

Just waiting to do hot yoga at 7.30 and I want to start doing insanity at home I think. 

Haven't been running as its just constantly snowing here. 

xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Well done folks - you're all doing fantastically!


----------



## EmmyReece

And you are too twinks :hugs: your weight is going down and that's the main thing


----------



## Lisa84

Pix you need to have your full allowance for your healthy extras so dont you be forgetting :grr: lol 

Well done on your willpower Emmy. I cant resist cheesy bread :)

Well done on the 2lb loss 4mag :) 

I have decided to rejoin SW in about 2-3 weeks. We did a big shop on Thursday and i got loads of things for meals that arent exactly SW friendly and i cant be bothered to do another shop if i strted sooner. I am looking forward to starting just to know how much weight i lost having the boys. Apart from my jelly belly im pretty much back to how i looked pre pregnancy so will be interesting to see if the scales agree xx


----------



## awifey

Bad few days, no yoga, been sick. :( 

I feel terrible about it, but not enough to get off my bum and excercises yet. :( ):


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So I got back to the gym today, had a really good work out. I also finally got round to doing day 1 of the C25K too!. I have 1699 calories left over today with all the exercise i have done today :haha:

I weighed myself at the gym to, i tested the scales first with a weight and the scales were bang on!, and it put me at 13lbs less than my last weigh in at Boots!. My BMI is now 33.35 :happydance:

So i am now under the weight the IVF clinic asked me to get too!!. I'm going to call them in the morning to get the ball rolling!! :D


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: MZ that's absolutely brilliant :D


----------



## Lil_Pixie

MZ that's wonderful news :dance: hopefully things will start movin forward for you now :hugs:

WI day for me, I've lost 2 lbs  I'm happy with that, especially after how drunk I got on Saturday night, and the subsequent takeaway :dohh: 

I'm really loving sw, the only problem I'm having is I have no clue how to figure out the syn value in things, but they're all things I shouldn't be watching anyway :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

Well done Pix, brilliant loss hun :happydance:

3lbs off for me this week, I'll definitely take that as it takes me to 8lb lost in the last fortnight yay :D


----------



## awifey

Just baked a tray of brownies last night. We found out yesterday that dh's test said zero sperm. What's the point of caring about bmi if can't have a baby anyway? :cry:


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh awifey, I'm so sorry about the test results. Have you seen someone about it - have they said if there's a next step? Big hugs xxx


----------



## awifey

twinkle1975 said:


> Oh awifey, I'm so sorry about the test results. Have you seen someone about it - have they said if there's a next step? Big hugs xxx

He didn't see a doc, will take results to mine in a couple weeks.

He will quit smoking and see if that makes any difference. Will have to wait like three months though as that is how long it takes to make spermies.


----------



## twinkle1975

My DH had a low sperm count & crap motility when he had his first test done - he then took a whole load of vitamins & supplements & it made quite a difference to his second test results - might be worth yours giving it a go?


----------



## awifey

twinkle1975 said:


> My DH had a low sperm count & crap motility when he had his first test done - he then took a whole load of vitamins & supplements & it made quite a difference to his second test results - might be worth yours giving it a go?

Will try. What supplements did you have your dh take?


----------



## twinkle1975

hmm - looking in the fridge there's a general multi-vitamin, a high dose vitamin c, l-carnitine and selenium - I think there might have been others but we've kind of given up taking them all now we're looking at the adoption route. I'll ask him when he gets home but there are various threads on here about what to take - try looking in the general TTC section. More hugs x


----------



## EmmyReece

I think zinc is good for spermies too :hugs: Sorry the test results weren't good awifey, but it's definitely worth a try with vitamins etc to see if you can improve things xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: sorry about the test results awifey. Hopefully things will improve with quitting smoking and taking some vitamins. How are you feeling today? 

Sw is amazing! I think lol. Will see how the weightloss goes. It's so easy! And I'm not hungry and I don't feel deprived. :dohh: I'm actually struggling with not feeling guilty every time I eat. All my favourite foods are free :dance:


----------



## twinkle1975

Pix I'm really thinking about DH & I going to SW for a few weeks to get the idea of how it works & then trying to do it on our own. 
I've lost 7lbs and he's lost 5lbs in 3 weeks but i'm finding the fast days really hard - I'm just not used to having a rumbling stomach, I know I should get used to that but when I'm really hungry & I can't have anything to eat I just freak out - I ate a whole bar of chocolate yesterday where I would normally have just had a few squares!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Twink it's wonderful! It's all really health focused so its about fresh, good food and as much of it as you want. Definitely the best diet I've done and I know it's a favourite with the ladies in here. I actually feel like I don't understand how I could possibly lose weight because I don't feel like I'm on a diet at all. I'm not missing crisp and chocolate and things yet though :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

Twinks, even if you just go, get the new packs so that you have the information there and do it yourself, it really is possible. I'll help anyway that I can and I can recommend a site where you pretty much get all of the information too :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Slimming world is really good twinks. It's what I recommend to everyone. 

I didn't lose anything this week, well I lost 2lb of fat and gained 2lb of muscle so that's not too bad. 

Refuse to be disheartened and sticking at it!! Haha. 

It was ov week and I never seem to lose during ov week. So I was kind of expecting it. I'm hoping next week shows a good loss!!

xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

hey girls!,

Hope your all doing well!.

Tinks the fast days sound hard!, I don't think i could do it myself i HATE to have a rumbling belly.

4magpies the 2lbs fat loss is great! :D the muscle gain is unavoidable when you are doing things the healthy way :). Also GL with you consultation for IVF, My next appointment is on the 19th :D


----------



## 4magpies

Who you doing egg sharing with Zoie? Is this your second appointment? Are you paying for your blood tests?

Aye I know but it doesn't help with the BMI for my IVF. 

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. I had lasagne for tea as my cheat meal. It was amazing. Haha. 

xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm sharing anonymously through the clinic so they match us and everything. This will be my second appointment, I had the scan done to check my ovaries and the blood tests to check AMH to see if i was eligable to donate eggs that was paid for by the clinic, the next appointment will be for genetic bloods & HIV testing for me and DH is having HIV bloods which is costing us just over £300. I'm also having counselling which is manditory for egg share but is also paid for by the clinic.

I know it really sucks they don't take body fat mass into consideration or body type!, I have broad shoulders and wide hips so not your average body type. Also BMI wont effect the success of IVF they have those rules in place due to the risk on a pregnancy, that is what i have been told anyways.

IMO the whole BMI system needs a review!.


----------



## 4magpies

Nooooo I know it's anonymous I meant which clinic are you using. 

I'm hoping my GP is going to do my screening for me so I don't have to pay as my clinic said they will accept those instead of paying. 

xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Oh right lol :haha:

I'm with CARE Nottingham :)

I tried to get my GP to do the tests to but it takes weeks to get an appointment and I would have missed the IVF appointment before i even get to see a GP at my surgery, My GP is great but the receptionists think they are the law! lol. So i figured lefts just get things moving and pay for it ourselves.


----------



## 4magpies

Ahh we can't really afford to pay for ours privately with the wedding and everything so if our GP won't do them we will have to wait till after. 

xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

We had to wait until after our wedding too. I hope you can get them done at your GPs office, the waiting around sucks!!!.


----------



## lovie

Hello everyone :)

Hows it going for you guys?

I have started back on weight wachers properly this week, I'm not going to meeting because it costs 40 pounds in sweden (!!!) so I am just trying to follow it as best I can at home :)

So far so good, I bought some yummy teas which I havewhen I want a little treat :)


----------



## awifey

Since the test with zero spermies I am doing terribly. I originally was very sad and tried looking at the bright side and ate too many brownies. Now that I have read more and it is sunk in, I am in full fledged depression. I don't care what I eat or drink. When I get home from work I lay in bed and watch tv all day. All of the good and positive changes (food, excercises) that I was making when I though I might be the cause of our fertility problems have stopped. I can barely get myself to work. I feel like crying so much more than I ever have before, and this is not the first time I have battled depression. I don't know what to do to get out of this spiral. I kinda want to be healthier, but I am too unhappy to have motivation to do anything. I work because it is survival...I am the only wage-earner at this time.


----------



## cranberry987

Oh sweetie, I know dieting was important but you sound v low and doesn't feel like it's your priority at the moment. I can totally understand why your motivation would be lost. Things have changed with the news which changes your priorities. It's a grieving process I think as you've lost something, doesn't mean you'll never have kids it just has to be a different way. Let yourself grieve and be kind to yourself, don't put yourself under too much pressure of what you "should" be doing. Are you and your dh talking about it?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Oh hun :hugs:

So sorry for this result :(. Maybe you should get in an see the GP to try help with your depression. It is not the end of the road for you, their is things like testicular drilling im not 100% sure what that's for but maybe worth looking into. If thats not an option their is always donation, It may not be with you always dreamed of but it is a way forward, If our IVF fails then we are going to go for sperm donation, Its not as scary as it sounds.

I wish you all the best hunny, Take care of yourself If you ever need to talk please Inbox me. :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

Does anyone feel like getting this thread back up and running? I really need to focus on the weight loss before we go back to ttc after our honeymoon next year xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

You know me  I'm always up for a bit of b2bage :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: yay Pix, thanks hun :D

I'm going to start fresh tomorrow morning, but still going to try and make the best choices possible today. As I have roughly 10 weeks until I go for my dress fittings, so would love to drop as much as possible and then maintain my weight until the wedding before getting going again ready for our honeymoon and really going for it with ttc :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Awww, Congratulations on the wedding, I can't believe its been almost 6 months since mine!.

I'm maintaining at the moment, I was struggling to loose any more so thought screw it what the hell ill just maintain, I'm happy were I am now but still going to try get back to were I was when I met DH. x


----------



## Reba

23 months
70lbs lost
gained more regular cycles and a BFP!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Reba that's wonderful congratulations!


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: congratulations Reba

well done on the maintaining MissZoie and thank you, I got my dress made to measure instead of a specific size, so I know that at the very least if I don't lose any weight my dress will still fit :thumbup: that's really good in itself that you can maintain your weight :D

So, new start for me today. I've spotted a prawn and watermelon salad that I plan on trying tonight. I really do like salads so I'll probably just eat them and vary them as much as I possibly can :D Oh and I plan on drinking lots more water

I'm back to 367lbs, but still not as heavy as I was at the beginning of the year, which in itself is a big plus for me. Going to go for (hopefully) a big loss this week :D


----------



## EmmyReece

Scrap that, no new start for me today as oh has decided to be an arsey git and not go shopping because he seems to think my shopping list was £55 worth of stuff :wacko:

Seriously had enough. We were looking at the maldives as a possible honeymoon last night and I said I was just going to be looking at the ones with the speedboat transfer as I didn't think I would get into the seats on a seaplane and rather than try and encourage me he said "well it's simple, lose weight". Yet when I try and start doing that he goes off on one because the shopping list is too big :wacko: :shrug:


----------



## Lisa84

Sorry Chris is being such an arse hun. I dont think the men i ours lives realise that a large part of successful weightloss is down to there support. It sucks that to be healthy is more expensive than convenience foods. Can you get your shopping delivered??

I had a talk with David the other day and told him i need his support. If im feeling down or have had a stressful day with the boys he will do things like bring me ben and jerries home or my favourite crisps which is lovely that he thinks of me and wants to cheer me up but i told him he has to stop doing that. He also needs to stop suggesting takeaways. As soon as he says the word takeaway thats me wanting one and i then have zero willpower to say no. He has agreed to help me as much as he can. 

Chris needs to support you on this because losing weight isnt simple xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

To be fair to him he did nip out and do a small shop for me, but it frustrated me so much at the time as it made me feel awful :nope:


----------



## Lisa84

As long as he is supporting you hun thats the main thing. You need that person there so when you are feeling down or less motivated they can give you a kick up the backside :)

I have just made SW lasagne and chips for tea :) it was yummy!! I also have a spare 4 portions to freeze xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Ooohhhh I defo need to try the sw lasagne, it sounds lovely.

I think with Chris he just doesn't think sometimes, like I said earlier about last night when I was saying about our honeymoon, that if we go to the maldives I won't be going on a seaplane transfer as I'm worried the belt won't do up and he turned around and said "it's simple, lose weight" and that really hurt me and upset me. But then it gave me the kick up the backside that I needed to get on it properly today


----------



## awifey

Ok. Let's do this!

Nowa plan I can follow in Abu Dhabi with a husband who buys chocolates and is still only 170 (lb, not kg)?


----------



## Lisa84

Sounds like my DH lol

What have you tried before wifey? xx


----------



## awifey

Lisa84 said:


> Sounds like my DH lol
> 
> What have you tried before wifey? xx

Several years ago I did the Michael Thurman 6 week body makeover&#8230;it worked well and I kept of most of the weight until I moved in with dh. 

I had regained a little, but was eating healthy and losing even more until the dreaded dh and I got a place together&#8230;Now I am pretty much at my max. :( Just got back from a week of spring break and haven't touched the scale, though I'd lost 6 kilos from Jan. to a few weeks ago. No clue right now. 

I can't do the diet I did before because dh makes these things impossible.

When I was in 4th grade my mother had me on Jenny Craig (I seriously wasn't THAT overweight!!!) and was on it only a month or so, have no clue about weight loss&#8230;I was a kid!

PS I am living in Abu Dhabi for the next three months and then will repatriate in AZ.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations Reba, that's great news.

I think if your OH/DF/DH isn't on board with the weight loss you are fighting a loosing battle, He needs to be supportive in every way. You shopping list will be more when you are trying to eat healthy balanced diet. I hope he comes round and starts being more supportive. xxxx


----------



## Pinkee

I was apart of this thread in the beginning and had to take a step back due to a loss in my family.
Sadly, I gained all my weight back, and then some! So here I am again. I see alot of new names.


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi: hi Pinkee :hugs: so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Hi pinkee! 

Urgh I'm so not feeling it right now. I'm going to join sw I think but I can't afford it till payday on the 23rd. Part of me wants to start now, part of me (the sulky part) thinks I'm having a couple of weeks of eating shit and I just don't care. 

I think if I start now and do a WI at home then join group I'll count my WI as the official weight/lbs lost and I'm not sure the group would benefit me if I don't take it seriously enough. So I'm avoiding my scales so I can join and use that weight. And eat shit until then :dohh:


----------



## mindyb85

Reba said:


> 23 months
> 70lbs lost
> gained more regular cycles and a BFP!

That is WONDERFUL NEWS!!! Congratulations!!!

I was on this thread a while back.
Starting in August 2012, Over 4-5 months, Lost almost 40 pounds, bringing my BMI to 30 (just overweight and not obese anymore lol) 

Started getting regular 35 day cycles after YEARS of 100+ day annovulatory cycles with PCOS, and after 7 natural ovulatory cycles, :bfp: (It took us Ltttc over 3.5 YEARS total!!! But as soon as I lost the weight, that's what did it for me :) ) I've had a few cp's while on clomid and never made it past 4+2 with spotting. Now 5+1 and all signs look good. :)

I'm trying to stay healthy now by eating healthy and walking at least a 5k 3 times a week with my friend. It's actually very relaxing :)

GOOD LUCK WITH ALL THE WEIGHT LOSS GIRLS AND MANY :bfp:S TO COME!!!! :dust:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: congratulations Mindy xx


----------



## mindyb85

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance: congratulations Mindy xx

Thanks EmmyReece!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

Ok so today has been a bit of a write off food wise. Not a disaster, but not as good as it should have been. So tomorrow, I plan on being super good and having a focused day :thumbup:

I have 12 weigh ins until my dress fittings. Now, do I set myself a target of 14lbs or aim a bit higher and go for 20lbs?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

14 lbs is a stone so I think that's a nice round figure. But if you aim for 20 we'll be here to cheer you on and help you succeed


----------



## EmmyReece

it will only give me 2 weeks to maintain, so if my weight fluctuates I shouldn't do that much damage with the dress having been altered :D


----------



## Lisa84

Congratulations mindy :)

14lbs sounds like a nice round figure to aim for. Definitely doable :)

I lost 1lb at fat club this week. I was chuffed with that because the week before i had been bad so would have been happy with a maintain. I have a wedding in 6 weeks of a good friend so im hoping to lose an average of 2lb a week before then. I really wanna wear a dress xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: well done hun that's a brilliant start :hugs:

have you got any dresses in mind?


----------



## Lisa84

Ill need one that doesnt cling to the hips coz mine are mahooosive lol xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Would a floaty maxi dress do Lisa? Something in chiffon maybe?

2lbs off when I wi this morning :happydance:

Have started the day well with grapes and watermelon followed by a yoghurt. Think I'm having a ham salad pitta for lunch. Not sure about dinner yet though.


----------



## Lisa84

I have tried those before and because i have no boobage they dont seem to look right. 

I have been shocking today :/ naughty Lisa xx


----------



## Reba

mindyb85 said:


> Reba said:
> 
> 
> 23 months
> 70lbs lost
> gained more regular cycles and a BFP!
> 
> That is WONDERFUL NEWS!!! Congratulations!!!
> 
> I was on this thread a while back.
> Starting in August 2012, Over 4-5 months, Lost almost 40 pounds, bringing my BMI to 30 (just overweight and not obese anymore lol)
> 
> Started getting regular 35 day cycles after YEARS of 100+ day annovulatory cycles with PCOS, and after 7 natural ovulatory cycles, :bfp: (It took us Ltttc over 3.5 YEARS total!!! But as soon as I lost the weight, that's what did it for me :) ) I've had a few cp's while on clomid and never made it past 4+2 with spotting. Now 5+1 and all signs look good. :)
> 
> I'm trying to stay healthy now by eating healthy and walking at least a 5k 3 times a week with my friend. It's actually very relaxing :)
> 
> GOOD LUCK WITH ALL THE WEIGHT LOSS GIRLS AND MANY :bfp:S TO COME!!!! :dust:Click to expand...

Congrats to you too! That's awesome!
Ya PCOS stinks! Started the journey with no cycle and lost weight which brought my cycles back - still took almost 10 months with regularish cycles to get pregnant. 

I love success stories!


----------



## Tarkwa

Just to continue with the success stories I lost over 10kg bringing my BMI down to 30 and that's when it happened for us :happydance: so it just goes to show how much weight can affect your chances of getting pregnant.

I was in complete denial that weight affected fertility but my cycles were 100 days at one point. I saw the best fertility specialist in the area and he refused to help me until I had lost weight and said if I wanted a baby that badly I would lose the weight. It isn't easy I can tell you but I lost just over 10% of my body weight which is what he said to aim for and he was right. Once I started losing weight my cycles became more regular (around 28 days :happydance:) and I actually started ovulating.

Ladies, it is really hard losing weight, but is sooooooo worth it, believe me!
xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Well after my naughty week i have lost 1lb. How the chuff does that make sense :shrug: I best be super good this week so it doesnt catch up with me xxx


----------



## Pinkee

I can't take too much credit, I did get a bug and have not been feeling well.:wacko:
I only hit the gym 1 time the whole week but my throat was so sensitive and i slept so much my main diet was water, and lentil soup.

I'm feeling better, so i plan on kicking up some cardio later today. ALSO: I start the OPKs today, and this is after my very first round of clomid so i *might* actually see a positive opk for the first time in real life, and not just online. lol.


----------



## EmmyReece

Well done on the loss Pinkee, keeping everything crossed for a positive opk for you soon :hugs:

Well done on your loss too Lisa, it all adds up :happydance:


----------



## twinkle1975

Tarkwa, you're right - it is easy to be in denial about the link between weight & fertility. I'm just hacked off at my body atm as it's not ovulating but still insists on sending me a period every 28 days like clockwork - for Pete's sake if I'm not getting the prize don't keep giving me the pain!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: twinks 

I didn't really think weight could make that much difference but like tarkwa I only had to lose just over 10% and got a bfp. 

If I can afford it the day before payday I'm gonna join sw on Monday, if not I'll join next week.


----------



## EmmyReece

Awww Twinks :hugs:

Good luck with joining SW Pix, you know where I am if you need any help :hugs:

Ladies, I think I have my first positive opk :happydance: I know a lot of it is mainly down to the supplements I've been taking, but I really feel like losing weight has helped as well and it's made me even more determined


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Woo! Now get off bnb and get with the jiggyjiggy :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I can't do anything at the moment as Chris is at work

We dtd the day before yesterday and if we dtd tonight, we should have our bases covered shouldn't we?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Yep, definitely 

In eating a Lindt chocolate bunny and some choccy buttons SHHHHH! :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

Ahhhh I want choccy, but got none in

Think I'm making burgers tonight with salad, then will have a bath, then I'm logging off for the night :winkwink:


----------



## EmmyReece

bnb seriously needs a like button :hissy:


----------



## twinkle1975

I've tried the 10% thing, in fact more than 10% - alas I'm too fat for that to make a difference. (Sorry AF is on the way & I'm miserable


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: sorry af is on the way twinks


----------



## MrsOvey

Haven't read all the way through, waay too many pages! But just wanted to introduce myself and tell you a bit of my story. I'm 34, been TTC for 3 years and in the last 99 weeks i've been doing Slimming World. Went to see the fertility specialist on Monday just gone (15/04) and was prescribed Clomid, i just came in to the weight bracket where they were able to help. In the last 2 years i've lost 8 stone, still overweight, even with this big loss and i am still not ovulating, hence why i have been prescribed Clomid. My husband has an outstanding SA. I have never ever wanted AF to to get here so i can start taking my pills :) xx


----------



## twinkle1975

8 stone Mrs Ovey????? Flipping heck woman - well done!!!!!


----------



## MrsOvey

Haha! Thanks :) yeah, 8 stone :) embarrassing really! To be THAT overweight, but hey, i've done it now and it's never going back on :) x


----------



## twinkle1975

Don't be embarrassed - you've done really well & if I lost 8 stone I'd still be overweight according to my BMI!


----------



## MrsOvey

Yeah, my BMI is still 34! Thankfully my PCT help at a BMI of 35 :)


----------



## Pinkee

that's so amazing! GL to you!


----------



## MrsOvey

Are you wowing me? If so, thank you :) x


----------



## awifey

Ok. Finally did it. Signed up for a weight loss challenge. Cost 250 aed!

Will have some help in this, talked dh into letting me have money for fitness classes. (I am the only one working in this house btw.)

Hope he will support foods buying&#8230;he was mad at me this last trip when I bought more healthy foods because they are more expensive!

I'm at 120.5 kg and 175 cm tall. My goal is 90 kg. So&#8230;only 30.5 to lose! (If you want to make it more depressing&#8230;To be the "ideal" weight I must lose 40 kg&#8230;or the entire weight of my mother-in-law! :/ 

My general health is just fine, no problems with cholesterol, diabetes, etc. Regular clock-work cycles. Did the obgyn work-up follicles grew appropriately, all hormones good.

Gonna focus on the 30.5. 

Dh had zero spermies at the last SA, three months ago. It has been a long path, but he has finally agreed to go to a doctor and see if he can figure the reason. If he/they can't it will probably be the donor route for us (cheapest viable option). In which case&#8230;I want to be in the good weight range so that when we go for fertility treatments the weight won't be an impediment. :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Good on you for making a stand during your latest shopping trip. It will be worth it in the long run when your weight comes down and you get your bfp or qualify for any help you might need :hugs:


----------



## Tarkwa

It's so annoying that 'healthy' food costs more!!! A packet of biscuits is so cheap, filling and oh so satisfying but fresh fruit costs a fortune! It doesn't fill you up either but does make you feel better that you haven't scoffed a whole packet of biccies!

Could DH try some vitamins? My hubs had an ok SA but after taking vits it did improve. In the UK there is Wellman Conception, but others are starting to copy so there might be cheaper ones out there. I hope it's as simple as that for you my lovely :hugs:
xxx


----------



## awifey

Tarkwa said:


> It's so annoying that 'healthy' food costs more!!! A packet of biscuits is so cheap, filling and oh so satisfying but fresh fruit costs a fortune! It doesn't fill you up either but does make you feel better that you haven't scoffed a whole packet of biccies!
> 
> Could DH try some vitamins? My hubs had an ok SA but after taking vits it did improve. In the UK there is Wellman Conception, but others are starting to copy so there might be cheaper ones out there. I hope it's as simple as that for you my lovely :hugs:
> xxx

 Thanks!

We are currently in Abu Dhabi and will soon be in the US again. I have him taking extra vitamins but usually with a zoo there are two typesobstructive and non-obstructive and obstructive and not usually tied to the vitaminsmore about the actual production of sperm and the transport system. :/


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Still haven't had the balls to weigh myself :dohh: I'm going join sw on Monday but I wish it was Monday right now!! I refuse to waste this 3m ttc ban - I could reasonably lose 1.5-2st in three months if I put my mind to it and that could only help when it comes to getting a sticky bfp. 

I need to make some shopping lists between now and Monday I think and look at some recipes. Realistically I don't have time for cooking lovely meals mon-wed. I need food that can be made in advance or cooked in either no time or no effort (to make for Xanders tea time or that will just go in the oven while I'm doing bed time) I think the key right now is to have a plan - otherwise I'll break out the chocolate rich tea biscuits! Yummmm


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Mrs Ovey I thougt I'd commented before but obv not - that is AMAZING!! Congratulations - you must be very proud of yourself 

Awifey I'm so sorry about the sa results :hugs: how does your dh feel about donor sperm? Getting as healthy as you can in preparation is a great idea :hugs:


----------



## Pinkee

Awifey, that's devastating, i wish all the best for you. I'm glad you guys are at least considering a donor.

AFM no weight loss, but no weight gain, I'm still battling a cold and today was my first chance at cardio without feeling like I was going to fall over. Also: Looks like DH has lost 22 pounds! and he wasn't even really trying :shrug:

My DH has an upcoming surgery on the 7th, so if the 6th isnt a BFP we're going to have to dial back TTC for a month or two....or three. which will be great for my weight loss plan but still....another obstacle in our way.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Pinkee I'm on a ttc break too, we'll wait together if you don't get your bfp before :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

I just want stodge this weekend :hissy: Think I'm having the weekend off and then back on it on monday

Hope everyone has a good weekend xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Partly back on it today :thumbup:

Just had an apple and some grapes with a passion fruit. But am having chicken and mushroom pie tonight :happydance:

Not sure what I'm doing tomorrow food wise, but I'm looking for inspiration in The Hairy Dieters book that I got last week. Have already spotted a few recipes that I really want to try. So am going to try and vary my food a bit over the next fortnight before I go to London for the day on the 13th of may :D


----------



## twinkle1975

Ooo the feta, mint & pea omlette is yummy with a salad! Nom nom!


----------



## EmmyReece

Chris had that last night Twinks, he hated it and looked so disappointed as he'd been looking forward to it for ages :dohh: I have to say I'm really looking forward to the spanish chicken with roasted veggies dish :D


----------



## twinkle1975

Oh no! I was the opposite - DH really wanted it & I was less than enthusiastic!


----------



## twinkle1975

Let me know how the chicken goes!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Getting on it tomorrow!! 

I've been shopping for some good stuff and I'm joining sw all by my lonesome after work. What a tit I'll feel but it'll be worth it. I refuse to waste these months!


----------



## awifey

Yesterday stayed under 900 cal (If we average that with the day b4 you won't think I was trying to starve myself..). I had food following the Michael Thurmond plan. I am totally on track with eating and drinking water today. I have done cardio, and light weights (many reps) the past few days&#8230; 

I think I can&#8230;I think I can..

Refusing to weigh until I give it at least a week. I want to see results!

Thanks, everyone, for the support about dh sa. He is scheduled to see a urologist tomorrow so, fingers crossed they make some progress!


----------



## EmmyReece

Fingers crossed for tomorrow awifey

You're doing brilliantly, it's great to see you focused :D


----------



## Pinkee

I have still been sick!! I don't know what I got but I have been coughing my head off for almost two weeks!
I didn't weigh in this week, and have been really focusing on my diet. Soups have been my favorite all week.
I wish i could say i was on it like Awifey!! I struggle alot with water intake, I need to drink more.
DH surgery is less than a week away! My poas day is Monday!

Trying to stay relaxed is my big challenge this week.


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: Pinkee, really hope you're feeling better soon. Try and get as much liquid in you as possible


----------



## EmmyReece

Right, today IS going to be a good day :rofl: I really need to focus and try and get some of this weight shifted 

I'm considering going mainly wheat free, well cutting out wheat bread and pasta (as they're the main things that I go for). I can easily buy wheat free alternatives from town so I plan on trying that over the next few days and see how I go :D


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I couldn't possibly live without bread and pasta. Will that help with weightloss em or is it a health thing? 

Sorry to hear your still sick Pinkee :hugs: What day is af due? I hope your dh's surgery goes well and he recovers quickly 

So I did it. I joined slimming world all by myself. Even though the world was against me on Monday! I was 20 mins late but I refused to not go and I'm so glad I did. I'm gonna own up to the damage too

WI 13st 6lbs - that's a 12lb gain since my bfp in feb!! Balls. Considering the 12 months before that I only gained 6lb that's bloody awful :-( I have lied on choccy bikkies for a while though :-/ 

So my bmi is 37. I've set an initial goal weight of 9st 6lbs but to get within a healthy range ill have to lose at least one more stone after that.


----------



## EmmyReece

It's a bit of both Pix as I have a slight intolerance to it (well that's what the dr said), but I got really lazy with it, so I want to try and ease myself back into it and the best time to start is now when I won't want sandwiches alot because of the warmer weather :D

Pix considering what you've been through that's not bad hun, and you've been and joined sw so don't go beating yourself up mrs :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Thanks em. I just feel like I'm starting back at the begining which is poo


Because I'm not at work today I feel like I'm starving :dohh: it's just boredom or because I'm thinking about food I'm sure. I spend more days at home than at work so I'm gonna have to get used to it. I think a meal plan might be a good idea.

I had a banana and grapes with a mullet light for brekkie and I'm just having a coffee and an apple. I reeeeaally want bread but I think I'll probably have egg and beans on toast (with mushrooms, tomato and onion) for tea so must save it.


----------



## Lisa84

Your tea sounds like its gonna be one which would fit on any of the plans so if your other meal is just a red or green day you can have 2 HE Bs xx


----------



## EmmyReece

How many syns have you used hun? I saw your piccy of your quiche on the sw group on fb, so maybe you could syn the ham and count today as a green day. So you could have a salad sandwich if you're craving bread?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I could do but my consultant advised me not to try messing with green and red just yet - I think when I've got the hang of it ill mostly be a green girl. I don't eat that much meat cos we just can't afford it :dohh: 

I made a quiche!! I lined a ramekin with sliced ham, and poured in a mix of cottage cheese, eggs, mushroom and red onion and then just popped it in the oven. When it was done it popped right out of the ramekin and held its shape - that's like proper cooking!!


----------



## twinkle1975

I love it when things come together like that - makes me feel like Delia!


----------



## Lisa84

Sounds yum!! :) i know what u mean about meat. Im making this 5 spice gammon meal from one of the sw books so just went to get the gammon and man alive meat is getting expensive. We are skint till i go back to work so think it might be pasta teas from now on lol xx


----------



## awifey

Continuing to eat to the plan. Didn't do excercises yesterday or today, though. Think too calorie deprived yesterday, and today friends wanted to hang out until bedtime. We drank water. That is all.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Carl's had to go to work so I have to take Xander to his swimming lesson. I feel so sick about it. I got a tape measure and did my measurements yesterday and I was devastated. Today is not the day to get half naked in front of a load of skinny Minnie's :-(

I was feeling really depressed yesterday after the evil tape measure. We went shopping and all I wanted was shit - a bagel or a scone or some chips. But I did really well. I came home and made a lovely tea, then had a mint chocolate options and 4 rich tea fingers - and felt like I was having a treat too!


----------



## Lisa84

Options are fab for taking the edge of cravings and for only 2 syns they are really worth it. Well done for not caving to the cravings xxx


----------



## awifey

I did so good last night&#8230; Last night was day 6 of the official diet. Well, some friends had an engagement party, we skipped out on the brunch (no way I'm paying that much money to eat healthy or be tempted and jump off the cliff). I did join them for drinks after. We were out for like 3 hours, I had club soda, that is all. I skipped the peanuts, the vodka, the pretty girly drinks, I even managed to not order the burger and fries that were on promotion and looked beautiful. I came home after and had my couple ounces of salmon, half cup of rice, some spinach and tomatoes and tablespoon of balsamic vinegar for dressing. :) 

Today shouldn't be a problem, staying in all day. 

Monday will be a fat girl day, though. I will turn 30 and that deserves some carbs, sugar, and fats! Then I will go back to being a good girl who eats healthy foods. Lovely diet has no dairy, no red meat, no wheat, no added sodium, no added fats&#8230; I can and will rock this!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Wow awifey that's great! No way could I live without dairy and wheat without crying like a girl lol. You're a stronger woman than me by far!


----------



## EmmyReece

awifey and Pix you're both doing brilliantly :hugs:

Wish I could report the same :dohh:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Aww em :hugs: 

How about you make a yummy menu, with meals and snack so you don't reach for anything cheeky?


----------



## Lisa84

Aww em sorry u are struggling. Are you still doing sw? 

I think you should have a cook off this weekend and make lots of yummy freezer meals. I have done that for the past couple of weekends now and its really helped. When i cant be bothered to cook i grab one of them :) I had a gorgeous like mince beef hash thing the other day from the extra easy book ill send you if ya want xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

What days are your weigh ins? I have a love/hate thing with WI days :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

We're hopefully going shopping on monday so fingers crossed for a good week, but I definitely think I'm going to try and make a menu for the week. We're at the trafford centre a week today and I've been trying to figure out what to choose for my lunch - I was thinking Bar Burrito and I could have a burrito bowl with lots of salad and flame grilled chicken

https://www.barburrito.co.uk/


----------



## EmmyReece

Mondays are my wi days :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

There's a spud u like there too. But I Love barburrito  

Yay! My days Monday too


----------



## EmmyReece

My problem is that I don't like potatos :rofl: 

I'm actually half tempted to do myself a packed lunch, will see what options I can think of. I'd go subway, but I'm pretty sure that whatever I have I'll get comments or looks off Chris' mum :dohh:


----------



## awifey

Lil_Pixie said:


> Wow awifey that's great! No way could I live without dairy and wheat without crying like a girl lol. You're a stronger woman than me by far!

Thanks!

The only way I can do this is by following a written eating/diet plan. If I was trying to do this on my own, no way! I love, love, love bread and milk and cheese!!! During this, what I miss the most as I cook most meals is salt. I try to compensate using spicy things, spices, and lemon juice. Doesn't always work, though.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

We've all already given up cooking with salt because of X. Can't say I ever missed it but tbh the only thing I ever put it in was pasta and potato water :dohh: 

First WI day today and I'm having a real wobble on the sw thing :-( how can I possibly have lost weight!? I haven't been hungry, I've had my favourite foods, I even had hot choc and bikkies! I've had three meals every day except yesterday which is more than I usually eat. I've even had some snacks between meals. I don't think I've had any overly large portions. (A full pasta n sauce/low fat super noodles with extra veg was probably pushing it though) 

I think if I don't lose I'll just have to scurry out before group without anyone seeing me


----------



## Lisa84

As long as you kept with the plan then you will have lost weight. Thats ths beauty of SW you can eat loads and as long as its the right food then its all good :) 

Good luck with WI xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I highly doubt that you won't have lost anything hun. Good luck with wi, let us know how it's gone

1lb on for me today and having a day off too as Chris is home and he's decided that he wants to make homemade pizzas. I'm going to try and rein everything else in during the day but will be 100% back on it tomorrow :D

We've decided on nandos for lunch on saturday I think. Really not sure what to have, but I will have salad and corn on the cob as my sides rather than chips :thumbup:

Hope everyone has a lovely bank holiday xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Things aren't going well for me!. I have weigh in at the FS on the 16th I've lost 1/2 a pound and I need to loose at least 4! and I have a tub of ben and Jerrys Phish food in the freezer that is calling to me! :(


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Step away from the freezer MZ!! 

The ice cream will still be there after your appt. massive hugs Hun, it's so hard and I think having a deadline is just added pressure :hugs:

I lost 4lb at my first WI this week, I'm really pleased but in the back of my mind I keep thinking I gained 12lb since feb so I'm still up 8lb :dohh: I really really wanted a post WI takeaway but instead I had ANOTHER pasta n sauce. They're so yummy though!! I've had no syns at all today either - must find a treat before I explode!


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: Pix that's brilliant. 

It doesn't matter what you were up by before sw, you started with a clean slate and a 4lb loss is fantastic :hugs:


----------



## Lisa84

Well done pix thats fab!!! 

I have been to the seaside today and its been a shocker!! I had chips for dinner and its just taken us 3 n half hours to get back because of the traffic so we are getting a pizza :blush: xx


----------



## EmmyReece

As long as it was a nice day Lisa :D Hope you had lovely weather xx


----------



## awifey

Had fat girl birthday yesterday, am back to being good today! (6 egg whites consumes as part of breakfast and two snacks...) 1 apple, lettuce, half cup of rice, two cherry tomatoes, raspberry vinegar, and some tinned tuna, and a banana make the rest! :) one meal and a possible snack left. :)


----------



## MrsOvey

Lil_Pixie said:


> Mrs Ovey I thougt I'd commented before but obv not - that is AMAZING!! Congratulations - you must be very proud of yourself
> 
> Awifey I'm so sorry about the sa results :hugs: how does your dh feel about donor sperm? Getting as healthy as you can in preparation is a great idea :hugs:

Thank You, it's been very yo-yoey the past few months tho! Stress, upset, worry etc!xx


----------



## MrsOvey

I've been doing SW since June 20011, i think i am proof that it will work, having lost 8 stone! I do have struggles here and there, gained 2lb over 2 weeks but lost 1.5 this week (monday weigh in for me too!) It's like i'm stuck and have been for a while. But...i'm thinking positive, can only look forward at what i want to achieve xx


----------



## EmmyReece

MrsOvey that's amazing and you're living proof that sw definitely works :D

I'm trying to pull myself back into it. Not a brilliant start to the day, but I'm determined to make a healthy sw dinner tonight (think it's going to be homemade minted lamb burgers yum) :D


----------



## awifey

MrsOvey said:


> I've been doing SW since June 20011, i think i am proof that it will work, having lost 8 stone! I do have struggles here and there, gained 2lb over 2 weeks but lost 1.5 this week (monday weigh in for me too!) It's like i'm stuck and have been for a while. But...i'm thinking positive, can only look forward at what i want to achieve xx

You've done an amazing job!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I still feel like there must be some secret to it that I'm not getting. How can I possibly eat as much pasta and potatoes etc as I want and still lose weight? Maybe the people who do well actually live on dry salad. I know that's not the case of course but I just can't trust it yet - it seems too good to be true!! 

What did you have for brekkie and lunch em? I'm sorry you're struggling :hugs: it's so hard to get your head in the game to have that starting point :hugs: all you need is one good meal an them one good day and you'll be back in the swing of things.


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't know if I can afford to continue sw :cry:

Let's just say thanks to a mess up at the tax office, we're now paying back an underpayment and it's taking a hell of alot from wages, which means we're barely scraping by now :cry:

Really not sure what to do, but Chris says we have to wait until he's had his pay slips through before we can get in touch with the tax office :grr:


----------



## MrsOvey

SW is very expensive to do, as people have said, good for you always costs more than the rubbish you can eat and eat and eat!!x


----------



## EmmyReece

Yep, it's crazy how expensive it is. Surely it should be the other way around :wacko:

I think what I may have to do is go down to calorie counting for a while and take it from there :nope:


----------



## awifey

EmmyReece said:


> Yep, it's crazy how expensive it is. Surely it should be the other way around :wacko:
> 
> I think what I may have to do is go down to calorie counting for a while and take it from there :nope:

My Fitness Pal is a free app that does a great job of managing to count the calories. It has many preprogrammed foods and restaurant foods. 

I'm following a specific eating plan, but am inputting my food intake just for giggles...


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks awifey, I'll have a look at downloading that onto my phone ready for tomorrow xx


----------



## BBWttc29

Hi, it's been awhile since I posted. Last time I was here I weighed between 330-345. I have since decided to lose weight to improve my chances of getting pregnant. I am now 293 and have started using opks. I finally got a positive opk which never happened before. Me and my husband bd'd the day I got a positive opk and the day after. Will the weight loss and the days we bd'd help chances of conception


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Welcome back BB :hugs: fxed for a bfp for you - weightloss can only help and you've done really well! 

So sorry em :-( I've been in that situation a few times and its horrible :hugs: you could do things like mug shots, tesco value bananas are only £1.15 for a big bunch, frozen value broccoli and cauliflower £1 each. I eat a lot of tesco value stuff because we don't have much money and I can honestly say I like it all except the corn flakes!


----------



## EmmyReece

Our closes tesco is 45 minutes away :nope:

:grr: seriously hate this, it's so frustrating. When you've overpaid tax you have to wait around for a cheque, but then when you've underpaid they want it straight away


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm so hunnnngrrrryyyy! Seriously can't stop eating. I'm like a bottomless pit :-/


----------



## EmmyReece

Have you got fruit in you could pick at? xx


----------



## awifey

Fill up with some green tea and water. Then, veggies like cucumber, celery, maybe cabbage.


----------



## EmmyReece

I was wondering if any ladies fancy really going for it and trying to get this thread back on track?

I weigh in and start slimming world on friday now that the wedding is done I really want to get down to ttc :blush:

Who's up for joining me on the journey to turning our bellies into bumps? :winkwink:


----------



## Lisa84

Me me me i am :) im really pants with BnB at the mo but do check in every now and again xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Lisa84 said:


> Me me me i am :) im really pants with BnB at the mo but do check in every now and again xx

:happydance: yay, will be good to have some familiar faces 

I've spotted a few things that I want to try - magic pancakes, slimming world fries, a watermelon and feta cheese salad. So I have quite a few ideas for new meals so that I don't get bored.

I'm also going to get one of those money can things that you can't get into without a can opener and for every lb I lose I'm going to put in £1, for every lb I put on £2 will be put in, then for every stone £10 will go in and I'm going to save it towards getting the most amazing travel system I spot when I finally get a bfp :blush:


----------



## Lisa84

Thats a fab idea em :) 

I have juststarted making sw pancakes and have them for brekkie they are lush. 

I use porridge oats (He),2 eggs, muller light and some sweetener. They are gorgeous!! :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

They look delicious, I was thinking of topping them with sliced fruit to get extra superfree in. I'm going to make a superfree fruit salad each day to take to mum's, will be drinking lots more water, oh and meal planning is going to be a must. No more deciding on the day and picking rubbish :D


----------



## BBWttc29

EmmyReece said:


> They look delicious, I was thinking of topping them with sliced fruit to get extra superfree in. I'm going to make a superfree fruit salad each day to take to mum's, will be drinking lots more water, oh and meal planning is going to be a must. No more deciding on the day and picking rubbish :D

I would like to. I have receibly lost 50 pounds.. I will attach my before and after picture. I would like to lose another 40 at least if I conceive before then Ill be happy
 



Attached Files:







Weight Loss.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## EmmyReece

BBWttc29 said:


> I would like to. I have receibly lost 50 pounds.. I will attach my before and after picture. I would like to lose another 40 at least if I conceive before then Ill be happy

:hi: the more the merrier :D

your after picture looks fantastic, well done on all of your hard work so far :D


----------



## BBWttc29

EmmyReece said:


> BBWttc29 said:
> 
> 
> I would like to. I have receibly lost 50 pounds.. I will attach my before and after picture. I would like to lose another 40 at least if I conceive before then Ill be happy
> 
> :hi: the more the merrier :D
> 
> your after picture looks fantastic, well done on all of your hard work so far :DClick to expand...

Thank you i definitely need to get back on track


----------



## Lisa84

Wow well done on your weightloss so far BBW you have done so well :) 

My weigh in days are gonna be wednesday coz thats the day i go to SW :) 

Ive been really good this week and stuck to the plan. We went to a family fun day at the footie team david supports ground and i knew that him and his family would end up getting a pie so i took some fruit and resisted. Just a little small achievement for me because i would have sunk my teeth into a meat and tattie with no worries before :) 

When i get chance im going to stick a weightloss ticker up too :) xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Not a small achievement at all Lisa, that's a big thing and I know how difficult it is to resist the easier option.

Just about to fork out £40 on supplements etc :shock:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Hey! I'm gonna jump back in, although I won't be back to ttc for another month. My WI day is Monday. Not expecting great things today because its af week. Bum.


----------



## EmmyReece

Lil_Pixie said:


> Hey! I'm gonna jump back in, although I won't be back to ttc for another month. My WI day is Monday. Not expecting great things today because its af week. Bum.

fingers crossed for tomorrow for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Lisa84

Hey pix :hi:

Im not TTC yet either but need to come here for the support xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: I persuaded Chris to actually buy his own supplements (we've got 3 months worth of the wellman conception supplements) so I have a bit of spare cash this week for a change :D

Going to get on with some meal plans ready for friday. I think the magic pancakes are going to be first on my list of things to try :thumbup:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Magic pancakes are nice  I made them with mandarin yogurt though and they were a bit tangy which wasn't pleasant :dohh: 

I bought some new size 16 work pants this weekend :dance: I haven't been a 16 for 5 years at least!!


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: that's brilliant news about being down in a size 16 :D

Chris got me some vanilla yoghurt and porridge oats etc so I'm going to try the pancakes in the morning I think


----------



## Lisa84

I like them with vanilla yoghurt :) I only get chance to make em when im off work so gonna have them on wednesday :) 

Well done on getting into a size 16 pix :) How much have you lost so far?

good day for me today... Had fruit for brekkie, jacket spud and tuna for dinner and something with chicken drumsticks for tea :) Any idea what i can do with the drumsticks are very welcome :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Could you do sw version of kfc?

https://omnom365.com/fakeaway-kfc-syn-free/


----------



## Lisa84

I just stuck some mixed spicey stuff on and im hoping for the best but definitely gonne give that recipe a whirl at some point Em thanks :) xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I just got my 1.5 stone award tonight  my weight loss has really slowed down a lot lately though :-/


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: well done on the 1.5 stone award hun

Have you thought about going back to basics for a week if possible to see if you can get things moving properly again? :hugs:


----------



## xxshellsxx

hey ladies i just wanted to pop in here - i posted many many hundreds of pages ago originally lol

I see some of you are doing slimming world and i jut wanted to say it really does work!!! I got my 5st (70lbs) award tonight and have lost 5st 2.5lbs so far and only 1st 11.5lbs to target!! All down to the food as i haven't exercised once since starting!

Best thing i have ever done and have fallen in love with SW and will hopefully stick around if anyone needs any advice i'll try and help :) :flower: xx


----------



## EmmyReece

xxshellsxx said:


> hey ladies i just wanted to pop in here - i posted many many hundreds of pages ago originally lol
> 
> I see some of you are doing slimming world and i jut wanted to say it really does work!!! I got my 5st (70lbs) award tonight and have lost 5st 2.5lbs so far and only 1st 11.5lbs to target!! All down to the food as i haven't exercised once since starting!
> 
> Best thing i have ever done and have fallen in love with SW and will hopefully stick around if anyone needs any advice i'll try and help :) :flower: xx

:happydance: omg what a fantastic achievement, massive well done :hugs: How long did it take to get to 5st loss if you don't mind me asking?

I'm restarting on friday, seriously can't wait to get back on it properly :D


----------



## xxshellsxx

thank you :) It's taken 41 weeks so far! and i gain every 3 weeks with AF arriving... so if my hormones didn't screw me up it could have been sooner :thumbup: It is seriously the best thing i have ever done.

In the beginning when i gained with AF i would get really down about it (it could be as much as 2lbs!) but i soon realised the pattern and thought so what i know i've not eaten wrong, it's fluid retention, and it would be gone the next week with another lb or 2 :)


----------



## EmmyReece

That's absolutely brilliant. You really should be very proud of yourself :hugs:


----------



## Lisa84

Wow what a fantastic weightloss Shell. I love SW!! Just need to stick to it. 

Any suggestions or recipes you swear by??

Well done on getting your 1.5 stone award pix. One of the guys from my club who is at target brought a graph showing his weightloss and it was really good motivator because his journey has been very up and down but es got there in the end. You will get there too :) xxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

I'm a simple eater, i don't go for all the fancy stuff favs in our house are chilli with rice, spaghetti bolognaise. spaghetti meatballs, sweet and sour chicken, simple meat potatoes and veg. steak and kidney stew, vegetable soup that kind of thing :thumbup:

the sweet and sour chicken i love!! I made it with mushrooms and chunky onions in it to to add a bit of superfree here's the recipe which is FREE on Extra Easy plan and i served it with Dried Egg noodle (4 min boil ones)!: 

6 skinless chicken breast fillets, very thinly sliced
6 spring onions, trimmed and finely sliced
2 garlic cloves, peeled and finely chopped
salt and freshly ground black pepper
3 tbsp light soy sauce
low calorie cooking spray
1 tbsp dark soy sauce
2 tbsp sweetener
1 tbsp balsamic vinegar
1 tsp paprika
½ tsp Chinese 5-spice powder
100ml passata
spring onion slivers and lime wedges, to garnish


method
1. Place the chicken in a shallow ceramic dish. Sprinkle over the spring onions and garlic, season well and pour over the light soy sauce. Toss to mix well, cover and marinate in the fridge for 30 minutes.

2. Spray a large non-stick frying pan with low calorie spray and place over a high heat. Add the chicken mixture and cook for 5-6 minutes and then add the dark soy sauce, sweetener, vinegar, paprika, 5-spice powder and passata. Stir to mix well and bring the mixture to the boil.

3. Reduce the heat and cook gently for 3-4 minutes or until the chicken is cooked through. Check the seasoning before serving garnished with spring onion sliver and lime wedges to squeeze over.
Tip: This dish would also work brilliantly with pork.

I didn't bother with the lime wedge lol xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

I would also say about SW - staying to group is essential for staying on track :) It can be a bit tedious and cringe worthy to begin with, but it really really does help x


----------



## EmmyReece

xxshellsxx said:


> I would also say about SW - staying to group is essential for staying on track :) It can be a bit tedious and cringe worthy to begin with, but it really really does help x

That's my one problem, because of hubby's hours I literally cannot get to class as he needs the car, so I hope people don't mind if I kind of treat this thread as my version of class :blush:


----------



## xxshellsxx

lol I'll be around to be a sounding board :thumbup: I work away a lot (and eating on the road can be hard work) but i'll advise when i can :thumbup: My area manager wants me to become a consultant but with my day job and my own business i'm struggling to get to the open days Grrrr i think it would be my perfect job especially if i little one finally decided to come along :winkwink:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Aww em you should use the 1lb at a time fb group too - it's quiet but really supportive.

Shells that's an amazing weightloss well done!! Have you always done extra easy? I'm thinking of giving red, green and success express a little try but I'm not sure if the results will be worth the extra effort


----------



## xxshellsxx

yep i've always done EE - except for one week a few weeks ago where i seemed to have stalled with only 0.5 losses for 2 weeks, i gave success express a go and lost 4.5lbs that week and now i'm back to losing consistently again (except for AF week lol) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I've been looking at them a lot more often this week Pix while I've been gearing myself up ready to get started again. I'm starting to feel really impatient but with it being what we class as our honeymoon until June - Chris didn't want either of us worrying about food etc :D


----------



## Lisa84

Ill give that a go too shell thanks :)

I tend to do EE with the odd green day if im feeling like i need the extra healthy extra. I couldnt live without carbs. 

xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Think I'm going to try for three success express days this week. Starting today! Eek!

Just got ready for work - I'm 16 pants and a 14 top!!! Three months ago I was SQUEEEZING myself into my 18 trousers :dance:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Nice Pixie :thumbup: I was a 22 top and bottom and now i'm a 16 top and bottom :happydance: and i'm dress daft now too! So many dresses size hitting size 16 it's weird lol never worn a dress for many many years but i love them now :blush:


----------



## EmmyReece

Pix that is absolutely brilliant, I'm really proud of you :happydance: :hugs:

I've literally just got up as Chris got up with the dogs, so I'm going to give myself a bit of time to wake up and then get the pancakes on :D

Shell have you got a bit of a collection going then? xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

It's getting that way Emmy lol i need new clothes desperately but i only buy essentials as i'm still on my weight loss journey and don't want to spend out on things i won't fit into in a few months time.... but dresses seem to be my weak point right now lol x


----------



## EmmyReece

xxshellsxx said:


> It's getting that way Emmy lol i need new clothes desperately but i only buy essentials as i'm still on my weight loss journey and don't want to spend out on things i won't fit into in a few months time.... but dresses seem to be my weak point right now lol x

Anything that you slim out of you could always put on ebay. Wait for one of the zero insertion fees weekends and put a load of stuff up :D

Loved the pancakes and will definitely be doing them again. When they were cooking they actually smelt of the doughnuts that you get on the seafront or at fairs. Plus they tasted delicious :happydance:


----------



## xxshellsxx

we actually do a lot of swapping clothes at our group, one of my friends who i made there was bigger and is now a size 22 so i gave her my clothes (except one pair of trousers i use for comparison and i can pretty much almost stand in one leg of lol). I've also got clothes from friends who were size 16 and gone down we just swap about to save ourselves some money :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

ooohhh even better then :D espescially if you can help out other people


----------



## EmmyReece

I know it's been absolutely yonks since we posted in here, but I thought I'd see if anyone was interested in starting this thread back up again :blush:

I've booted slimming world away as I was getting way too stressed with the healthy extras and superfree foods, so I've just been controlling my calories via the my fitness pal website and their app on my phone. And it actually seems to be working, 4lbs off for my first weigh in so I'm over the moon :happydance:

Hope you're all ok :hugs:


----------



## comet1234

Hello everyone, thought I would join in here! I haven't read through as there is over 500 pages! 

I'm 5' 10 and 19 stone. I have lost two stone in the last three months and I'm hoping to lose as much as I need to to conceive. 
We have been trying for nearly a year with pcos being diagnosed 6 months ago. Unfortunately my doctors aren't helpful but I managed to get a referral to a fertility specialist last week.

My last period was August 4th :(.

Anyway, hello! X


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi: hey comet, glad you came over here

2 stone loss in 3 months is fab, keep it up :hugs:

Is changing drs a possibility?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Woah hey everyone I checked back and it was May last time i commented on here!!

Hope your are all doing well and things are going smoothly for you all.

I was successful with my weight loss and successful in getting my BFP I'm so blessed for the IVF to have worked the first time and we have one beautiful healthy baby on the way I'm already over 15 weeks!.

Keep on with your weight loss journeys the end result is so so worth all the hard struggles!. I'm not at my "ideal" weight still my BMI isn't near 24 either but I'm the lightest I've been in years and feel great (apart from all the nausea :haha:) 

All the best xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww xMissxZoiex I'm so unbelievably chuffed for you. I remember when you were testing for your bfp :cloud9: it feels like it's gone fast since then

I'm hoping we can get the thread going again as it was such a good source of support :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you Emmy :D I hope all you ladies hoping for your BFPs get them soon! Xx


----------



## comet1234

Emmy: I'm changing as we speak haha! 

Misszoie: congratulations! 
X


----------



## Pinkee

It's probably been since April when I posted last.
Had my first bfp, and my first loss. I think I'm ready to start some weight loss again.


----------



## EmmyReece

Hi Pinkee, so, so sorry about your loss :hugs:

Comet am glad you're changing dr this is hard enough without getting the support we need xx


----------



## comet1234

Pinkee: I'm sorry for your loss, hopefully we can all support each other and motivate each other to keep going and get to all our goals!

Emmy: that's very true. My old family doctor's is where I'm going back. They are amazing but half an hour away. Still, it's worth it to get some respect and help.

X


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Hi ladies  

I always felt a but funny posting in here since having Xander (we were ttc with him for almost 3 years). I've just realised that we've basically been ttc again (or ntnp while keeping track of ov I suppose) for 17 months now with one loss in between. And I was still thinking maybe we'd get lucky and get pg quickly second time round - that ship has sailed! 

I'm still doing sw, still going to group, I've just gone over the 12st mark again over Christmas but hopefully it'll only take me a couple of weeks to get back on track. I'm seriously loving eating real food again!


----------



## EmmyReece

Pix never feel odd about posting in here after Xander, you were one of the original regular posters in here, so it wouldn't be the same without you :hugs:


----------



## comet1234

Lilpixie: sorry it's been such a long journey for you :hugs: 
Over Christmas I loved eating normal again haha... finally food to enjoy! X


----------



## lovie

Hello lovely ladies!

I was wondering if I can re-join?

We have been ntnp for about 6 months now and I am much bigger than when I got pregnant last time so I think loosing weight will help! 

Me and my oh are doing weight watchers as that worked well last time I lost about 20 kg, I'd like to loose 30kg by August, but I think that might be a little unrealistic:winkwink:

I am still breast feeding so I feel starving hungry all the time! But so far it is going well I lost 3 kg last week. I know the first week of a diet is always a shock to the body but I was pleased :)

Happy new year! xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: welcome back lovie, it's nice to see some familiar faces

Hope you had a lovely christmas, new year and Elfie's first birthday <3


----------



## Lisa84

Ill join in to if thats ok? I am going to portugal in April so im hoping to lose around 2 stone by then. 

I weigh more now than when i first had the boys :blush: xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Hey Lisa :hi:

Portugal sounds amazing, I bet you'll have a great time there :D

Hope everyone had a good weekend :D

We've been busy today putting up furniture, we're going to stop for lunch once the last bit is done and then I've got a few holes to fill in the spare bedroom ready for decorating later in the week. I've been on a bit of a mad one wanting to get the spare bedrooms sorted so that they're nice blank canvases for when one of them eventually gets turned into a nursery :happydance:


----------



## comet1234

Hi lovie! Congratulations on the weight loss so far :)

Hi lisa! Portugal sounds lovely!

Emmy: wow you are very busy! Keeps you distracted from weight loss and food though which is a plus! 

X


----------



## EmmyReece

Definitely busy :rofl: all of the furniture is up, just taking a little break from sorting everything. Will be glad once it's all sorted and I can forget about it all lol


----------



## Nanninoo

Hi girls I'm Natalie currently TTC #2 first cycle clomid and 5dpo...have a DS who is 19months old took 4 years to conceive him after 2 mc's and losing 5 stone defiantly helped me conceive. Since having my son I put all my weight back on plus more and was shocked to see my scales tipping 18 stone :( started back on my diet in June 2013 and have managed to lose 5 stone to date and currently 13 stone, still want to lose another 2 stone to be at my target of 10 stone and healthy bmi. X


----------



## EmmyReece

Hi Natalie :hi: gl for your 2ww, fingers crossed for a bfp for you :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

Ok, I know this isn't ttc or weight loss related but I need a rant. 

I've literally just had to fill in 19 fairly big holes in the wall in our spare bedroom and I'm shocked I didn't notice the state the previous tenants had left it in. I'm literally disgusted and don't really see why it was down to me to sort. But, I know it needed doing so I can get on with transforming it. It's just that I'd be absolutely mortified if we ever left any of these rooms in that state :hissy:

On the plus side, the back bedroom is now ready for the polyfilla to be sanded down and then painted :happydance: Carpet cleaned on thursday I think and furniture back in on friday yay


----------



## lovie

Hello :flower:

Nanninoo, well done on loosing 5 stone! That's amazing! What diet have you been following?

That's rubbish about the walls emmy, it will look so lovely when it's all done though :)

Lisa!! Hello :) Are the boys 1 tomorrow, I think I little birdie said on facebook, goodness, feels like last week we were cooing over embryo pics!

We went for a walk in the snow today, god i'm unfit! When I was working I used to walk lots in the days so even though i was overweight i was still pretty active but now just a few kms of walking makes me ache! I hope to build it up over time so I can gain some fitness level back.

We have decided to buy a scratch card for every kg we loose, I like to have a little treat when I loose weight but I think it's best to avoid food treats so scratch cards are nice :)

I <3 weight watchers, mini twister icecreams are only 1 point! :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Everything's just going to be a blank canvas for now, but I've decided to have the nursery (when the time comes) in a Dr Seuss theme. I've been working on some pictures to go on the wall, pretty much a copy of something I saw on pinterest. Not too sure about the grinch though so might change that one for a different character I think

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/finished_zps1d5915f0.jpg

I'm sure you'll soon have your fitness building back up again lovie. I loved the photo on facebook of Elfie on Hakan's shoulders :cloud9:


----------



## lovie

I love that nursery idea emmy! Your baby will love all the bright colours and you could read the quotes to him/her at bedtime:cloud9:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I love the dr Seuss quote about reading. Not that I can remember it exactly lol. 

I'm going to cover one wall in Xanders room with little quotes like these

Boy - a noise with dirt on its face 
Always be yourself, unless you can be a mermaid. Then always be a mermaid (Xander loves mermaids, and Cinderella, and princesses lol) 
Have big dreams, you will grow into them 

Well - you get the idea. Lots of mush lol. 

Just been to wi - 2.5 off this week  I'm happy but I've had a lot of little gains since the dreaded due date in October. I just really struggled to get back into focus. It looks like I'm back on track now though. 

Nanninoo that's amazing! Do you have a secret? I can't even imagine doing so well :dohh: 

Lisa I can't believe your little men are going to be big one year olds! Try not to worry about weighing more now Hun. You've been looking after two tiny humans for a year you can't deal with everything at once :hugs: will you be doing sw?


----------



## EmmyReece

Is it this one Pix?

&#8220;The more that you read, the more things you will know. The more that you learn, the more places you'll go.&#8221;

:hugs: don't beat yourself up over the little gains, I can't even begin to imagine how you deal with something like that, and it definitely looks like you're back on it. Well done on your loss :happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

Wow nanninoo 5 stone is amazing! Well done :)

Lovie i cant believe it either. It only feels like yesterday we were doing i was doing IVF. 

Emmy i LOVE everything Dr Seuss! I love reading the books to the boys and i love the quotes. The boys are having a Seuss themed party and when we move their bedroom will be full of Seuss :)

Pix i have been doing SW since the boys were 2 weeks old and i still weigh more. There has been times when i have thought why am i bothered but i just think if i hadnt been going i would have prob put on even more. At the mo its only about 10lbs more. I am feeling determined at the mo so fingers crossed i can start to lose some x


----------



## Lisa84

Ooo also well done on your 2.5lbs pix :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

you'll get there Lisa, keep plodding on and the weight will come off :) 

I hope Bobby and Charlie have a fantastic day today, it feels like yesterday that you had them so it must have gone even quicker for you :cloud9:


----------



## comet1234

Nanioo: well done on the weight loss!!

Pix: well done for the 2.5!

Emmy: gosh I couldn't leave a place like that either! But at least you have a lovely blank canvas now.

Lisa: keep going :) it will drop off soon enough.

I'm also building up my walking, I went from 2 miles a day to Nothing. Slowly but surely x


----------



## Lil_Pixie

That's the one Emmy! 

I've never read a dr Seuss book. Must invest in some - although Xander got nearly 40 books for Christmas lol. 

Af has just finished but I'm not going to be seriously ttc this month, although I won't actively prevent getting pg either. If I get pg this month (unlikely as it is I know) I'd have a very similar due date to last time and I don't think I want that. I know it wouldn't matter and it wouldn't change anything but it just doesn't appeal right now. Honestly I'm equal parts desperate and terrified of getting pg again :-(


----------



## Nanninoo

lovie said:


> Hello :flower:
> 
> Nanninoo, well done on loosing 5 stone! That's amazing! What diet have you been following?
> 
> That's rubbish about the walls emmy, it will look so lovely when it's all done though :)
> 
> Lisa!! Hello :) Are the boys 1 tomorrow, I think I little birdie said on facebook, goodness, feels like last week we were cooing over embryo pics!
> 
> We went for a walk in the snow today, god i'm unfit! When I was working I used to walk lots in the days so even though i was overweight i was still pretty active but now just a few kms of walking makes me ache! I hope to build it up over time so I can gain some fitness level back.
> 
> We have decided to buy a scratch card for every kg we loose, I like to have a little treat when I loose weight but I think it's best to avoid food treats so scratch cards are nice :)
> 
> I <3 weight watchers, mini twister icecreams are only 1 point! :)

Thanks Hun, I haven't really followed a specific diet just doing the vlcd (very low calorie diet) one. It is hard at times but every fortnight I reward me self with a treat either a nice take away or a meal out with my family helps me through it as it can be torture hehe! X


----------



## lovie

Nanninoo it's amazing that you have stuck to very low calories for so long! Well done you! :)

Pix, well done on the 2.5 gone!! It must be so hard to feel so torn about getting pregnant:hugs: My fave dr zeus book is "there's a bofa on my sofa" I think that is the name...

It's great that you have kept going to sw Lisa, it's not too much more than you were when you got pregnant, you had done so well loosing weight before you got pregnant.

We saw a stuffed reindeer at the shop today, very odd!! I have ended up with tons of points over so I'm enjoying snacking this evening :)

AF is due any day, I think it's definate as I was really grumpy yesterday and super emotional today. We only dtd once last month, when I think how long it took me to get pregnant last time when we were dtd so often I think it might take 10 years to get pregnant with #2 :( (if it ever happens at all!


----------



## EmmyReece

Pix :hugs: when the time comes you'll know deep down whether you want to go for it this cycle or not and either way we're all here for you

:hugs: Lovie, maybe a bfp for #2 will catch you off guard like when you got pregnant with Elfie. I really hope you're not waiting much longer 

I used to be like that too comet and then stopped going for walks, I really wish I hadn't stopped now. I'm planning on building it up too :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Comet I love walking! I don't find the time for a long walk these days but I always ten down a lift if I've got time to walk. It's my thinking time lol. 

Lovie sometimes it just happens easy peasy second time around - they don't all need the threat of Ivf! (I hope :haha: )


----------



## lovie

I think logically it would be best to loose weight before I get pregnant, I had high blood preasure from 37 weeks last time, it would be so scary if it started much earlier and I think weight is linked to high blood preasure. 

At the moment we are ttc in as much as we dtd but I'm not temping or opk-ing... yet! I think after we get married in August I will step up the tracking!


----------



## EmmyReece

I've got the 2nd Hairy Dieters book arriving tomorrow to go with the first of their diet books I've already got :happydance: Lots of food inspiration for me :D

https://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Hairy-...&qid=1389732867&sr=8-1&keywords=hairy+dieters

Chris said to get the dvd too. So we're going to start watching that at nights when we go up to bed. 

I'm feeling a bit emotional and scared tonight :nope: I'm in a bit of a panic that I'm not going to get the weight off, which means we won't get the chance to be parents. So much so that I'm actually half tempted to put myself on slim fast (though I know that won't work as I love food too much and probably wouldn't stick to it). I'm just fed up of yoyoing all the time :nope:


----------



## lovie

Oh emmy, I'm sorry to hear you are feeling scared :hugs: The thing is that you have lots of time because your so young! You have done so well and you can do it hun.

I know what you mean about thinking about slimfast. I have also been tempted by shake diets, someone once said that dieting is like asking an alcoholic to just have 1 drink a day and stop at that, sometimes I think it would be easier to not have to think about eating and making healthy choices and just taking in the nutrients I need to survive through a shake.

Have you considered the 5:2 diet so you can still have the days where you can have loads of treats but also have days where you are really strict but on the strict days you would know that tomorrow or the day after you can eat the treats you are missing?

:hugs::hugs:

I babysat for a friend's kids tonight, the 4 year old boy said to me "I know that elvin was in your tummy, and now he is here, how did he get out of your tummy?" I said that he came out of a special hole that only ladies have.. not sure if that was the right way to say it but he seemed satisfied with that answere!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh god lovie! I'd be mortified. When I was overdue with X my niece offered to get a knife and cut the baby out. But told me not to worry cos she'd see me back up with a knitting needle. Probably wasn't that fair off the truth lmao! 

Oh Emmy :hugs: I know it seems so daunting but if you set reasonable targets and really work to achieve them this is not beyond you at all. You just need to not get bogged down with the big picture - set yourself small goals and strive for those - they'll add up to where you need to be. 

I've been feeling really down today after a big busy up with my family that keeps rearing its ugly head. I've not reached for any junk though - I've stayed on plan all day and haven't even had any syns! Carl's had to go back out to work too so I'm getting in our new king size bed and starfishing right through the middle of it :dance:


----------



## EmmyReece

Oh Pix :hugs: family bust ups can be horrendous. I'm planning on star fishing in our king size bed tonight too lol

Lovie I think that was the right answer, you didn't go into detail, but were honest and that's the best thing to me.


----------



## EmmyReece

So, today has been a much, much better day. I've stayed well on plan and have drunk just over 2 litres of water.

I'm due to weigh in on friday morning. Realistically I think I might have a little gain, but that's ok, it will soon come off again.

I've ordered myself a pot of dreams (one of those ceramic money pots that you have to smash to get into) and the plan is to put any spare money in there that I don't plan on spending and save up for my dream pushchair for when the time comes. 

I also feel a lot better in myself today. Sometimes looking at the big picture freaks me out, but I bet if I keep chipping away at it, even by this time next year I could make a good dent in what I need to lose (and that's if I haven't got a bfp in the meantime).

As my signature says 
"I got the eye of the tiger, a fighter, dancing through the fire
'Cause I am a champion and you&#8217;re gonna hear me roar" :blush:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls. 

Im starting slimming world tomorrow to hopefully make me eat healthy and stop gaining. 

Emmy you're doing great just stick at it babe xxx


----------



## comet1234

Emmy: :hugs: glad your feeling better! X


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah, definitely feeling loads better today

With having so much to lose it really does get daunting sometimes and freaks me out in a major way and with being a big emotional eater I turn to food even though my head is telling me no :dohh:

Trying to give bread a miss today and will see how that turns out :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

opks are starting to get darker instead of being barely visible :happydance:

now the decision of whether to go for it or not this cycle :dohh:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: Emmy 

4magpies congrats! I didn't realise you were pregnant  

Feeling really relaxed this week. Last week because of my period I felt like I was never gonna be full again, I was constantly hungry and grumpy. I love this week after af. There's no ttc pressure and I'm pretty much never hungry - it's the easiest diet week of the month :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: glad you're feeling relaxed :hugs: and yay for it being an easy diet week :winkwink:


----------



## 4magpies

Yes pixie we are very lucky and our first IVF cycle worked! 

Still can't believe it. Having a little girl. 

Well today has gone well. 

Breakfast: 2 slices whole meal toast with laughing cow.

Snack: ff yog and satsuma

Lunch: cous cous, banana and a Babybel 

Snack: yogurt and nectarine 

Dinner: it's going to be chicken and pasta in a passata based sauce. 

How's everyone else's day been?

Emmy I would personally just go for it. Haha xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm going to test again tonight and see what happens whether it gets darker or not. 

I think what scares me as well is getting a sour faced cow at a scan like you got 4magpies :grr: I'm so sorry you went through that :hugs: Looks like you're having a good day food wise :D keep up the good work hun

I'll have a chat with Chris tonight and see what he says :)


----------



## 4magpies

The thing it made me thing is how terrible they must make bigger people feel if they were horrible to me and I'm pretty average. So awful.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

You can't control how other people behave Hun :hugs: no one ever mentioned my weight when I was having X, but it was in my notes that the images were poor because of my size. Thing is when I had my miscarriage I had to have scans to check the lining of my uterus, the things they were looking at were measured at 5 - 10 mm and they never ha any trouble seeing that at all. 

My belly feels massive today :-( dunno why I feel so bloated. Think I'm having noodles for tea - yum!


----------



## lovie

Good evening lovely ladies :)

4magpies wow!! Congratulations! So sweet that you are having a girl, it seems there is a lack of girls in bellies to bumps ladies, your little one and trasky's twins, I think that's all!

Yay for the opk getting stronger emmy :) I would also go for it, but I hate af coming if I know I had no chance more than when I have tried and still got a bfn iykwim, and you never know, could be a bfp, they say they come when you least expect it!

No one mentioned my weight in a mean way, they sent me to a nutritionist, e and the nutritionist basically just had a chat, I told her how much I ate, how much I walked (which was about 5km a day at that time) and she sent me away saying it was all fine.

Glad your having an easy diet week pix :) noodles sound yum! :)

I tested today and it was a bfn, the reason why I tested is because it is the end of the week so I am going to have a couple of glasses of wine because I lost 1.1 kg this week :) My deal with myself is that if I loose at least 1kg in a week then I will spend my weekly points on the thursday/friday, if I don't loose a kg then no weekly points! 

Dinner is baked salmon with potatos and salad and a cold glass of wine :flower:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Mmmm wine  drool!


----------



## EmmyReece

I sometimes wish I liked wine, I just can't stand the stuff :dohh: For me to drink alcohol it has to be in cocktail form so that it tastes like pop :rofl:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Becca I think I've missed a post from you. Sorry you had a bad time at a scan! I'm size 16/18 210lbs and my midwife has not even weighed me, I think I'd loose my cool a little if a sonographer said anything about my weight. Some people are naturally rude!


----------



## EmmyReece

I somehow managed to stay the same this morning

Having major trouble figuring out what to have for breakfast though :dohh:


----------



## lovie

Well done staying the same emmy :) Some weeks it is a really big acheivement just to maintain :) 

Håkan's started making a raspberry smoothy for breakfast, it is really nice!

I am going to see a friend's week old baby today, it isn't as hard now I have Elvin but I do still feel a pang of I wish it was easy to get pregnant when I hold tiny babies.


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9: tiny baby cuddles are amazing, I remember holding my cousin's youngest little girl just over a year ago and being so amazed at how small she was 

Ooohhh smoothie sounds yum, we've got the hairy dieters books and in one of them is a smoothie recipe which I'm very tempted to start making :D

Talking about the hairy dieters, I'm going to attempt their sweet and sour chicken recipe tonight. It's only 288 calories a portion (without rice) and then I'm going to have some stir fried veggies on the side I think :D


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm having a real cba day. I just can't decide what I fancy! Had a plumb and a few grapes for breakfast (it was quite a lot of grapes until the little dustbin I live with are all his grapes and stole most of mine lol) I'm hungry now but I just don't know what I want to eat. I'm gonna have a brew and think on it some more. I just want to blink and have food in frog of me lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: Pix I know what you mean, I was like that this morning :dohh: And I have to share mine with the dog if it's banana or apple as he absolutely loves them :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

Ahhh lovie. I get sad about the fact we will never be able to have another. We have no frozen embryos and I would be risking my life if I did another fresh cycle due to OHSS. Sounds crazy but I'm already broody for another. We won't be using anything straight after this one but it'll be a miracle I of I get pregnant and it's not ectopic.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I still feel pretty bitter when people find it easy to get pregnant too. I try really hard not to but I just can't help it. I even got broody with a newborn the other day - and I HATED the newborn stage. Give me a toddler any day. I think I'll still feel cheated when I'm 80. It's just a part of who I am at this point


----------



## lovie

Newborn cuddles were lovely, she is tiny!! well actually i think she is pretty average but she seemed so small especially as elvin came out like a 3 month old.

I had forgotten how little babies can actually do, I know that sounds daft but they really do just sleep/poo and feed. I think I like every stange more than the last, I love it that I can chat with elvin now and he reacts.

One thing is for sure, I am glad I didn't get pregnant soon after birth, I don't know how people cope with a newborn and a 1 year old, my friend popped down to the laundry room and left me with both babies, I couldn't physically pick elvin up whilst holding the tiny baby so I had to follow him around and stand infront of the things he was trying to be dangerous with. I think for us 2 years would be a perfect age gap.

I weigh myself every day:blush: and miraculously my scales are showing that I have lost 0.5 kg since yesterday, this can't be right as I used 20 weekly points last night:wacko: I think my scales might be running low on batery!


----------



## EmmyReece

you never know Lovie, it could be right (even though you're not expecting it to be)

omg I'm in heaven, I've just made sweet and sour chicken for only 288 calories, it's absolutely delicious

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/20140117_181816_zps1b5fcc4a.jpg


----------



## Pinkee

Long time no see, congrats on the little girl on the way.





Afm I don't seem to be getting into the swing of anything as of yet.
I'm exercising every other day, the whole house in on the paleo diet (well our own modified version of it) 
I weigh in on Mondays, so far it's been a small loss each week. Oh and I'm drinking a lot of green tea, my skin feel so amazing.


----------



## Lisa84

Ooo that looks lush Emmy i will have to get the hairy dieters book. Would you say it would be easy to adapt it to the slimmingworld way?

Well done on the small loses Pink. They all add up in the end :)
I have started drinking green tea too and im surprised at how much i love it. I havent noticed any changes yet but my diet this week has been a bit up and down with it being the boys birthday xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Lisa, some of it is really adaptable, though there are some recipes that might not work out so well. The recipe last night used the juice of tinned pineapple and had it sliced up and cooked in as well, plus cornflour and ketchup in the sauce. What I'd suggest is having a mooch in a bookshop and see how easy you'd be able to adapt the recipes :)

I hope the boys had a lovely first birthday :cloud9:


----------



## EmmyReece

:grr: so frustrated it's unbelievable

I'm trying so hard with calorie counting, but it's really getting me down :dohh: I've had a couple of off days where I've gone over my allotted calories and I seem to have put 2lb on overnight :wacko: 

I'm so confused and so tempted to switch back to slimming world where I didn't have to think about how many calories etc. But my problem with that then is the fact that I have trouble fitting in my superfree foods and sometimes a hexb and hexa :dohh:

I just want to get the weight shifting and feel like I'm wasting time with all of this faffing around :nope:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Is today your wi day or are you weighing in extra? Everyone's weight fluctuates from one day to the next Hun :hugs: 

I always have my heA, sometimes I don't have my heB and although I try sometimes I don't have all my superfree either. I just keep thinking even if I'm not getting the full amount of fruit and veg in at least what I have eaten is still super low in fat. It's when I'm adding stuff in that I shouldn't that I start to worry :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

This is an extra weigh in day, but the thing is I've been having to cook separate meals last time I was on slimming world and this time while I've been doing calorie counting. So by the time I'd done Chris' food and then got round to sorting my own I just didn't fancy putting the effort in.

I made Chris read the slimming world hand book earlier today and he's said that he'll try it with me, though he won't have as much superfree as me as he won't eat a lot of veg. But, the fact that I won't have to cook extra meals on the nights that he's at home has made me feel much better, so it's definitely got to be worth a try again :)


----------



## lovie

Don't worry about the extra weight this week emmy, it will more than likely have disapeared by tomorrow, scales are a funny thing! I think it is much easier if you don't have to make 2 meals, it would be great if chris joined in the dieting with you. 

Håkan is also doing weight watchers, he eats more points than me and he is still loosing weight quicker than me, so unfair!! 

Your sweet and sour dinner looks lovely :)


----------



## EmmyReece

The way Chris put it is that he remembers me mentioning to him that slimming world is suitable when pregnant and that maybe it would be worth investing the time now to get used to it, rather than wanting to switch meal plans when I do eventually get pregnant.

I like with slimming world that other than bread/milk/cheese there really isn't any need to weigh things. For example I can just go to the fridge and grab a yoghurt and stir in some frozen fruit, rather than having to meticulously weigh it so I have the correct calories.

So I think monday will be my first day back on slimming world 100% and I'm going to go back to monday weigh ins. I'm determined to get as much of it gone as possible before we go back to turkey :)


----------



## lovie

Slimming world sounds really great :) Especially as you say you could continue when your pregnant :)

I tried calorie counting and I got so fed up with weighing everything, weight watchers gives you some free foods so it's good to fill up on salad or fruit :)


----------



## Lisa84

Emmy thats so great that Chris is going to try with you too :) If i had to make two seperate meals i would just give up completely because not only is it time consuming but it would be so difficult to sit and watch David eating something i would love. Although saying that, i love the slimming world meals i make and David loves them too. 

Like others have said tho your weight fluctuates so much from day to day and even throughout the day. Im guessing the scales showing 2lb wasnt really a true reflection of your week. 

There is enough SW ladies here to support you if you need it 

I have ha an awful day again! It has been the boys party today so i have succumbed to the temptation of party food. I am off to the gym tomorrow so hopeful i can work a bit of it off. 

Little exercise question for you.... Do any of you ladies go running? Last week i went to the gym and managed 30 mins straight running on the treadmill which is something i have never been able to do. This led me to get all cocky and think i would start going running. I went out on Thursday night and turned back after about 3 mins thinking i was actually going to die! It was horrible! Lol I dont know whether it was the cold air which made it harder to breath or just how amazingly unfit i am. Has anyone else found that they can run in the gym but not outside? I dont know whether to maybe stick at it and hope it gets easier or just stick to the gym xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I haven't tried running as I don't have the right sports bra (desperately need a VERY strong one if I was to contemplate running. Though it's definitely something I'd be tempted to do, so I have no idea about the difference. But, it wouldn't surprise me if it was because of the cold

And it's not everyday your boys turn 1 so some party food isn't a bad thing ;)


----------



## Lisa84

Yh maybe your right but i have just finished a chinese which i definitely dont think there is any excuse for lol 

Must try harder!!! xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Lol Lisa I can't run anywhere! Last year I was doing the couch25k challenge before I got pregnant and tbh my fitness improved really really quickly. I really like the idea of going out for a run, I love walking because it clears my head and I think running would be the same. Problem is carl works such mental hours now I wouldn't be able to reliably go every other day. Also I'm lazy. Mostly I'm lazy :dohh: must try harder! Or, really at all lol. 

Had an ok ish food day. I've accidentally had 1 too many heBs. I forgot I'd had a hifi bar and had cereals and banana for my tea. I'm sure I had the syns to cover it though and it was bloody amazing!


----------



## EmmyReece

Frustrated is an understatement for this cycle :dohh: I've just ran out of opks today and no clear sign of whether I've ovulated or not :nope:

If I have another 51 day cycle I should be due af in about 9days time, though entirely possible that af will decide to give me another stupidly long cycle :(


----------



## lovie

Sorry to hear youe cycle is being a pain emmy, must be anoying to have run our of opks befor ovulation:growlmad:

Lisa I can run much better in the gym too, no idea why, I think it is partly because I am worried about looking daft running in the street. The problem I have at the gym is that I get motion sickness from the treadmills, I get really dizzy and it is like the floor is slipping out from under my feet when I get off.

We went for a long walk in the snow today, it was really hard pushing the pram through the snow as it had snowed about a foot in the night. We then went for a little sledge ride, well I was pulling the sledge rather than riding, I hope I used lots of calories!

Af arived last night, I was expecting it after the bfn. I am feeling worried about ttc at the moment because if I got pregnant in the next couple of months the baby would be born in the winter and I am so worried about rs virus as elvin was so poorly with it :( ideally i'd like a spring baby, but it's not always that easy!


----------



## EmmyReece

oh Lovie, I'm sorry af has tunred up :hugs:

I totally get why you would be so worried, espescially after Elvin being so ill last year, but if you did have another winter baby you might get lucky and they might not catch the virus :hugs:


----------



## lovie

If I have another winter weigh in I will have to stay inside until spring:haha:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

What's rs virus again? Is it like bronchiolitis? I can't remember. 

I know what you mean, I wouldn't want another December baby if I had the choice. I'd love a summer baby! Keeping a newborn warm in winter is a bit scary. Mind you I bet keeping one cool in the summer is no fun either! 

This is totally bizarre but I'm gonna be treating myself to tattoos when I lose weight. There's loads of things I want but I always think they won't look nice while I'm fat so there's no point. I'm gonna go book my next one at weekend. It'll take a few weeks for My tattooist to design it and then he has a 6ish month waiting list so I'll hopefully get it around July or August - I should have lost at least two stone by then hopefully  I'm going to get a compass on my foot and wrapping round my ankle with kindness is never wasted written on it  I'm so excited!


----------



## Lisa84

I could have written that post pix

I was only saying yesterday that i had been to other 1 year old birthdays that were easier to run than ours coz they were in the summer so all you need is the sun and a BBQ so i want a summer baby next lol Your reasoning is slightly less selfish than mine tho haha 

I was also saying that once i have lost enough weight i want a tattoo on my side for the boys. I was hoping that would give me extra motivation coz man i want that tattoo. 

Another shocking day foodwise. Its monday tomorrow tho so i remain hopeful that i can slightly turn this awful week around xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm positive you can turn it around Lisa :hugs:

Food shopping is coming this morning so I can finally have my hexa and hexbs again. I've done this little food plan for the day, am hoping it looks ok

Brekkie - lots of grapes
Lunch - lots of mushrooms and a couple of poached eggs on weight watchers toasted bread (hexb)
Snack - tangerine and banana
Dinner - masala coated chicken with salad and a few chips
Snack - 2 crispbreads (3 syns), 2 dairylea triangles (hexa), 1 special k chewy delight (5 syns) and another tangerine


----------



## 4magpies

I had a crap food weekend. Had a melt down Saturday night so ate about 10 roses chocolates. Then for breakfast on Sunday I had a costa cheese and ham toastie and a latte. Then I had crispy Kreme donuts (2!!) then I had a sandwich from asda for lunch then gnocchi with a cheese sauce for dinner. Back on it today though. Free curry for lunch, lots of fruit and I had bran flakes for breakfast!

xxx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

It all sounds good Emmy but what do you mean by a few chips? Make sure you eat to your appetite. Sw chips are not naughty! Although they are bloody lovely :haha: make sure you're not going hungry Hun 

4magpies don't worry! Just get back on it now. It's more about making sure you get all the vitamins you're needing right now anyway. And remember cheese is good for you!


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm going to fill up on the meat and salad and just have some chips, not just 3 or 4 lol. So far so good, I've had an extra yoghurt (one of the greek muller light ones so 1/2 a syn if I'm right) and have discovered I have enough syns leftover to add a packet of special k crisps to my snacks tonight :D

ETA if I'm right then that's 12.5 syns today :D

Trying to figure out lunch tomorrow, I was thinking of getting some flavoured chicken from morrisons (dependant on syns), having some batchelors rice with it and a side salad


----------



## Pinkee

Tattooes are awesome, I have both of my thighs tattooes an a small arm piece. 

Today is my weigh in day and I'm feeling rather sheepish, I had indulged in bread over the weekend. And potatoes the week before and that's always no good. I have been doing a combination of treadmill and a climber (eliptical) so far I try and burn 500 calories before hitting the pool. I need to work on sticking to my diet, but there always seems to be a birthday or dinner gathering.


----------



## lovie

Your food plan sounds lovely Emmy :) I have such respect for you slimming world ladies, it sounds complicated to me but you all seem to know exactly what you are talking about! 

I also have respect for you ladies who have/want tattos, I cry when I get my eyebrows threaded:haha:

Rs is the virus that causes bronchiolitis, or one of the viruses that can cause it, I just can't spell bronchiolitis so easilly:haha: I think it was so scary because elvin was so young, I just thank god he was such a chunk! I'm going to talk to someone my health visitor put me in contact with about my health anxieties around elvin, I know I am unusually worried.

We booked our venue today! So we are definatly getting married on the 9th of August:wedding:

I have been sticking to my points but I seem to have only lost 0.5 kg this week, I hope I have lost 1kg by thursday!


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: awwww Lovie I'm so excited for you


----------



## Lil_Pixie

That's about a pound isn't it? That's good lovie!! Congrats on the wedding, I can't wait for pictures! 

I thought that's what it was, Xander got that in September 2012, I didn't realise it was a winter thing :hugs: there's not much you can do either way about it though. You did everything right for elfie :hugs: 

No way am I brave enough to get my eyebrows threaded!! :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

I had mine done the very first year we went to turkey and I vowed never again :rofl: Chris had his done too, as well as a turkish shave, plus they singed all the hairs around his ears, it was quite funny to watch as he looked petrified :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

Food plan for today - 

Breakfast - strawberrys and mullerlight greek coconut (0.5 syns)
Lunch - blt on weight watchers wholemeal with mayo (hexb and 4 syns for mayo and olive spread)
Snack - banana and tangerine
Dinner - batchelors golden vegetable rice, bbq chicken slices and salad
Snack - 2 crispbreads (1.5 syns), 2 dairylea triangles (hexa), special k crisps (4 syns) and special k chewy bar (5 syns)

So I'm planning on using all 15 syns today :D


----------



## Pinkee

OMG lovie you're getting married! I love weddings. Absolutely love them. Congrats!


----------



## Lisa84

Sounds like you had a good day foodwise Emmy and it sounded yummy too although i think you should have more than grapes for brekkie. Have u got an actifry Emmy? I was always sceptical about spending money on something i can do with equipment i already have, but OMG the chips i an actifry are awesome. 

Dont worry about falling off the diet wagon 4Mag. Like pix said at the mo its all about getting all the right stuff. Plus as long as you pick yourself up and crack on the day after then you should be fine :)

OMG lovie im sooo excited for you :happydance: ooo im glad we have another wedding to talk about. Where are you getting married? Well done on the weightloss so far, lets hope you get to 1kg but if not dont worry about it. A loss is a loss and you are doing so well. 
Also i have tattoos and ive had my eyebrows threaded and send me for a tattoo anyday!! Threading is evil!! Why prolong the pain when waxing is done in seconds!! 

How did the weigh in go yesterday pinkee?


As for me i think i have turned my week around, ive been super good! Ive also had some scrummy meals which is always a bonus. Sausage egg and chips last night, and 
I made a pasta dish for dinner today and we had meatballs and tagliatelle for tea which was absolutely lovely!! xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

It was about half a punnet of grapes lol, I couldn't eat anymore 

That's brilliant that you've been ables to turn your week around Lisa, well done on the hard work :D


----------



## Pinkee

I brushed coconut oil on mahi mahi and encrusted it with macadamian nuts and broiled it. We had an apple honey salad and baked asparugus.:happydance:
It was good!


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: that sounds delicious Pinkee :D

Lisa, yeah we got an actifry about a month ago. The chips we get out of it are amazing :yipee: so much better than the sw chips I used to do in the oven :dohh:

I've spent the last hour sorting out the front room and I think I finally have it how I want (with plenty of room to put any possible baby stuff that we will need to get in the future), just need to work on getting the kitchen sorted next :rofl:


----------



## lovie

Thanks for all the wedding congratulations :) We are having a really casual wedding, we are getting married at the town hall and then we have hired a barn for an evening buffet and we will have some dancing later on :) 

Pinkee your meals sound like you live in a restraunt! It's making me hungry ;)

Well done on turning your week around lisa, I think it is really hard when you have had a couple of days where you don't stick to the diet to go back to it, usually I just think oh well, might as well eat rubish for the rest of the week!

Have you tried frozen grapes emmy? They are like mini ice lollies :)

I had a chat with a counselor today about some of my anxieties, it was great to talk about things but it's left me feeling a bit drained and emotional, I feel like buying a take away pizza and bottle of wine but I am being good and sticking to the diet, I bought some more 1 point twister icecreams they will have to do as my treat! 

Weigh in tomorrow, I have my fingers crossed for a kg loss :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Ooohhhh I love frozen grapes Lovie, they're so refreshing :D

:hugs: sorry you're feeling a bit drained lovie, but massive well done coming from me for sticking to your food plan :hugs:

I'm having a panicky afternoon. I've just found out that they're definitely getting rid of the consultant led maternity services at our local hospital, so my only options hospital wise are 3 different hospitals that are between 1.5-2 hrs away roughly :nope: Not sure how it works, whether I can choose any consultant led unit or if I have to inform the hospital first :wacko:

I know I don't need to be worrying yet, but I'm seriously freaked out about having to travel so far in pain :(


----------



## lovie

Don't panic Emmy, you might end up like me, I had to travel 30-40 mins but we went in whilst my contractions were still 10-15 mins apart so I ony actually had 1 in the car :) I am sure they have a plan for things like that like to tell you to come in earlier than if the hospital was around the corner.

What are the consultant led guidelines like where you are?:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm googling for that right now lovie, but not sure what I should be searching for.

Our local hospital is 30 minutes away, and then from there it's another 1.5 hours (dependant on how fast Chris drives and on traffic) to the next nearest hospital in Carmarthen (which I think is the one that our Dr's surgery will have admitting privileges to), but then it's just as easy with an almost 2 hour journey to head to Wrexham or Shrewsbury, but I'm not sure if I'm actually allowed to choose one of those hospitals :blush:


----------



## lovie

They could possibly have you sleep on one of the wards around your due date as you are such a long way away, don't worry hun, I'm sure they are used to those sorts of situations. You never know, you might not need consultant led care! :flower:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Emmy you may not need consultant led care. I'm still in the overweight / obese category on the BMI scale. I'm having midwife led care at my local community centre and I'm having a home birth.

keep working hard hunny and you wont need any extra help :) xxxx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'd probably aim for a hospital with both the consultant and midwife led units (I think the Carmarthen hospital has this) so that if I did need any extra help then it wouldn't be a 1.5 hour ambulance ride.

I think I'm finding it upsetting because it means when we do have a baby we're going to be so isolated during labour as my mum won't be able to come to the hospital (it's too far for her to travel with her disabilities and needing oxygen etc), whereas if we could have gone for the local hospital she could have popped in after I'd had the baby.

I feel so stupid babbling away like this, I'm not even pregnant yet and no guarantee that I ever will be, so I shouldn't really be thinking about stuff like this yet.


----------



## Lisa84

Sorry you are suffering a bit with your anxieties at the mo lovie :( stay strong and away from the pizza. Twister lollies sound like a fab treat tho. 

Aww Emmy that sucks but like others have said there will be alternatives and plans put in place for people who live far away. 

Well it was weigh in tonight and i lost 1.5lbs :happydance: Im very happy with that coz all i was expecting was a maintain. Im on it now though, and fully intend on having a good week. I go on holiday in 12 weeks and im hoping to lose 2 stone between now and then, which is a little over 2lbs a week. Doable? 
I think i can do it because when i actually stick to it the weight seems to cone off easy..... Just need to learn to stick to it :dohh: xx


----------



## lovie

Great loss Lisa!:happydance::happydance: 2 pounds a week is definatly doable :) 

I think they like to get you in and out in the uk when your in having a baby (as long as there is nothing they want to keep an eye on) so you probably will still be able to spend the first few days with your family :)

I'm a little bit adicted to the biggest looser, we have watched 3 series on youtube, it's amazing how much weight they loose! 

I keep intending to go swimming with Elvin and Håkan but I feel so shy about my chub. I'm not even sure if my swimming costume fits anymore:blush:


----------



## Lisa84

I feel the same about swimming lovie. We went quite alot between 3-6 months but i would feel too self conscious going now :( xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Lisa that's a fantastic loss :D stick at it and I'm sure you'll get to your little goal by the time you go away

:hugs: for both Lisa and Lovie, I hate, hate, hate wearing a swimming costume. Just an idea though, could a pair of men's swimshorts work and a tankini top so that you're not too self conscious? that's what I do anytime we go away :)


----------



## EmmyReece

So it looks like Carmarthen is going to be our hospital of choice, it has both a consultant and midwife unit, so I could try labour in the midwife unit and if I needed anything else the consultants/anaesthetists are always on hand in the same building :)

It looks like a 1hr and 47 minute drive, but I do think it will take a little longer because Chris will probably be a nervous wreck. So I'm going to see about getting a tens machine in case I need it.

So I feel a bit better today, kind of relieved that I've made the decision. But this is the distance we're looking at. The 1 hr 40 minutes is along the backroads and I'd be way too nervous :rofl: so the main roads it is

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/4d7a9bef42887b8acd4d715a9722b038_zps2f78e83c.jpg

Back to food for today, going to really go for it

Brekkie- banana on choc philadelphia on toast (hexb and 2 syns as am only having 15g of philadelphia) followed by some cherries for my superfreee
Lunch - cheese and mushroom omlette (hexa)
Snack - tangerine
Dinner - garlic and herb chicken chunks with salad
Snack - graze popcorn (6syns) and a special k chewy bar (5 syns)

13 syns for today :)


----------



## lovie

The shorts+tankini is a great idea! Thanks for that :)

I think chris might be tempted to drive a little faster when the time comes emmy ;)

I weighed in today and I lost 1.7 kg, I'm really happy :) Total of 5.3 since january.

We went out to our local restaurant to spend some of our weekly points, I had half a pizza with elvin (he didn't eat any pizza just the salad strange boy) the pizza didn't taste great, just like oil, I think my tastes have changed and now I am used ot low fat things high fat food tastes wrong. I don't think we will be doing that again, it just doesn't seem worth 25 points.


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: as long as he doesn't drive like a mad man lol

I find that with some foods. We had a chinese takeaway on new years eve and it just didn't taste right, was really greasy too. It's weird how our tastes in things change when we make changes to our diets

Well done on your loss though Lovie, that's absolutely brilliant :happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

I find i can taste the fat more on oily foods now, especially things like fish and chips. It always leave a nasty taste in my mouth. 

Well done on the weightloss Lovie. How much is that in lbs? 

I have ha another good day. We usually order from a local takeaway on a thursday for lunch at work. I do the order and decided against my usual chicken tikka wrap and chips and instead had a jacket potato & cottage cheese :) feeling very please with myself. My SW Curry is currently simmering away waiting for my SW chips to cook xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Brilliant day Lisa :D I definitely think you deserve to feel pleased with yourself, that was a really good decision to make xx


----------



## lovie

mmm curry :) Well done on they healthy choice Lisa, I think that is the real test of a diet when you have to eat out with other people. 

1.7kg is just over 3.5kg, 5.3kg is 12ish pounds. I'm starting to notice the weight going down on my tummy, thats the bit that goes 1st for me, my bum/leg and arm chub is much harder to shift!

Håkan is doing really well too ,he's lost 7.2kg (16ish pounds) it's very unfair, he eats more than me, weighs less than me I'm breastfeeding and he still looses more than me!:growlmad:


----------



## Lisa84

Wow 12lb is amazing!! :) blooming Men!! We have men at SW who dont even need to try and it falls off them! 

Emmy have you tried the donner meat recipe. It tastes like donner meat, its yummy!!
Even David likes it. We have it on treat night with pitta bread. It tastes like a treat and the pittas are alot of syns but not as much as a proper takeaway. 
500g lean lamb mince
1 tsp of dried oregano
1/2 tsp dried italian herbs
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1/2 tsp onion powder
1/4 tsp cayenne pepper
1/2 tsp salt & ground pepper

Mix them all together and mould into a loaf shape. Put on baking tray and cook on 180 for 1hr 20 mins :)


----------



## EmmyReece

ooohhhh I might have to try that tomorrow night :) I've been itching for something treat wise as I think af is around the corner (sore boobs and quite bloated too, typical for my first week back on sw lol)


----------



## Pinkee

Lovie - good loss!

Lisa- I bet for a whole week, you could lose 2lbs. 

I wrote down that Mince Lamb recipe, I bet the hubby will love it.

I forgot to weigh in Monday but I did weigh in today and Lost another 4 pounds!
My total is 19 pounds so far. I'm so happy. The food has been the most of it, I rarely get into the gym as much as I'd like. I did do a swim class, I don't mind the swim suit as much, most people only stare at my hair or my tattoes so it takes away from them looking at my pudge.


----------



## Lisa84

Well done on the 4lbs Pink. It makes me think my 2 a week is very doable :) 

Might have to dye my hair before i go to the swimming baths then lol xx


----------



## Lisa84

Happy Friday peeps :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Pinkee that's a brilliant loss, well done :happydance:

Lisa, what colour are you thinking? I'm wanting to get mine done before we go to turkey in June and I'm at a total loss lol

Hope everyone has a great day today xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I have to do Xanders swimming lesson a lot now, so I have to use a communal changing room an then parade my fat ass through the line of parents/grandparents watching the lesson. Not the most fun I've ever had but once we're in the water all focus is on the babies so it's not too bad. Plus I just refuse to feel bad or make apologies for myself. They don't hard to look at me!


----------



## EmmyReece

Cheese on toast for brekkie today (I had some cherries beforehand so I got some superfree in), it actually feels really naughty yet it's good as I used my hexa and hexb for the day on it :)

Not sure what to do for lunch to be honest, am just thinking of taking some snacks down to mum's - apple, tangerine, banana, special k crisps (4 syns) and a chewy delight bar (5 syns). There's nothing I really fancy rustling up for lunch today and at least this way I can pick as and when I want to :D

I'm going to see if I can find my thermometer and maybe start temping again just to try and figure things out cycle wise. I think we're ntnp for the next 4 months and then when we get to turkey really start going for it, I'm just hoping we get lucky before christmas because in the new year that's when we'll be going back to the dr if nothing has happened :(


----------



## EmmyReece

Lil_Pixie said:


> I have to do Xanders swimming lesson a lot now, so I have to use a communal changing room an then parade my fat ass through the line of parents/grandparents watching the lesson. Not the most fun I've ever had but once we're in the water all focus is on the babies so it's not too bad.* Plus I just refuse to feel bad or make apologies for myself*. They don't hard to look at me!

Pix, the bit I've bolded, is a fantastic attitude to have :hugs:


----------



## lovie

Good for you pix! I should follow your lead :)

Well done on the 4 pound loss pinkee:happydance: 19 pounds total is fantastic! Do you feel the difference?

I really hope you get a bfp before christmas emmy, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you guys:hugs: Did chris have tests the last time you went?

I had gained a kg overnight, bloody treat night! Oh well, I have all week to loose it! 

I'm really hungry this evening and I only have 4 points left :(


----------



## EmmyReece

Is fruit free points Lovie? You could snack on that if that's the case.

It was only me who got tested last time we went, which was quite a while ago now, so I think it would be a case of us both getting the works.

Oddly enough it looks like my body is trying to ovulate at the moment, my cervix is definitely open (which I've never noticed before) and yesterday and today I've had ewcm. Typical I bought 2 frers this morning because I thought af was due in 4-5 days and wanted to figure out if I needed to stock up on ovulation tests, pads and tampons :rofl:


----------



## Lisa84

Grrrr really annoyed with MIL! She txt me yesterday saying she would make tea and it was chicken, potato and veg so i thought that will be fine on SW as its lots of free food. I get home from work and its roast potatoes and aunt bessies roasted parsnips! Very much not SW! She is doing the plan too so i cant understand why she made that. I am trying to be good at the min but was hungry and couldnt be bothered making anything else so had it. I cant imagine it will effect things that much but its the point of it. Every day this week i made something lovely and SW friendly. The one dayshe cooks and its just easy ready made crap. I mean dont get me wrong it tasted good but was not SW friendly :( looks like i am going to be chief cook from now on which both myself and MIL are quite happy with. 

Back on plan today and they are off to chester for the night tonight so we have the house to ourselves this weekend :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Oh no, I'd have been so frustrated, so definitely understand why you were annoyed Lisa. You've been making a big effort this week, hopefully that won't spoilt by last night's meal

:happydance: hope you have a lovely weekend and enjoy having the space to yourselves xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm trying a green day today, had a bit of a slip up as I grabbed a toffee crisp (11 syns!), but I'm still within my syn allowance so am not too worried. 

Food is looking a little like this at the moment

Brekkie - grapes, cherries and a special k bar (hexb)
Snack - toffee crisp (11 syns)
Lunch - cheese (hexa) and mushroom omlette
Dinner - batchelors savoury rice with tomato and cucumber
Snack - dairylea (hexa) on toast (hexb) followed by frozen fruit, yoghurt and 1 meringue nest (2.5 syns)

I'm off to search for some books to add to a wishlist ready to start downloading to my kindle for turkey, I want lots of options as I'm sure I will easily get through them as we plan on lots of relaxation around the pool :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

Ooohhhh and I've just persuaded Chris to kind of do a mini sponsor for me :winkwink:

Every 7lbs I lose, he's said he will put £10 into my pot of dreams for me to save up for when we eventually need to buy a travel system :happydance:

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41grKHqRkGL._SY300_.jpg


----------



## Lisa84

What a fab way to keep motivated Emmy :) I think im gonna make David buy me a whole new wardrobe when i get to target lol

I often think about how much money ill spend on clothes if i ever managed to lose weight an be thinner! There is sooo much stuff i look at and love but would never buy coz of my size. I would be sooo skint! haha xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I know what you mean, I'm constantly looking at clothes and desperate to buy things lol, my whole wardrobe is so frumpy at the moment :dohh:


----------



## lovie

How frustrating Lisa! The food does sound really yum, but like you say not on plan, so not ideal! 

I love your pot of dreams idea emmy :) Great plan to save up for the travel system you want, when I was pregnant I thought prams a waste of money but you use them every day, definatly worth splashing out in my opinion!

We went to Håkan's aunt and uncle for dinner today, it was taccos so I just had the taco mince filling and all the veg, it was yummy, although I didn't count the points, just said it was the rest of the points I had left from the day. 

It is Elvin's 1st birthday tomorrow (well it is his party, his party with his friends was cancelled because he was sick so this is his 13.5 month party:haha:) I must resist cake.......


----------



## EmmyReece

Awww Lovie, hope Elvin has a lovely party today.

How's everyone else's weekend going?

I've just counted and after tomorrow, I have 18 weigh in days until the week that we fly to turkey (though I might squeeze another on in on the saturday morning before we go to cheshire). 

I'm not going to be setting myself an official challenge as I tend to buckle under them, but I would love to really knuckle down and get 2 stone gone by the time we go.

Excited is a bit of an understatement, I can't wait to be on a lilo floating around this pool

https://youtu.be/nQfOSbVeDLA


----------



## Lisa84

O wow Emmy that place looks goergeous!! Have u rented a rivate Villa then? 

2 stone is very doable! :) 

Hope Elvin has a lovely party lovie. If you dont manage to resist the cake u can always count it in your points xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah it's a private villa :) we decided to splash out with it being our honeymoon and I didn't want to have to worry about other people around the pool. Chris is seriously excited about having a proper stone bbq to cook on as well :dohh:

Not sure how it's going to work food wise over there, but I won't be on plan as I will be making the most of the fortnight in the sun. It's not everyday you go on honeymoon :happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

Its not anyday i go on honeymoon hun lol xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

lol we only managed this as we asked for cash as wedding gifts and had a refund on our oil as we'd been paying way too much :)


----------



## Lisa84

We would have been able to afford one but i was pregnant so all money went to preparing for them :) xx


----------



## lovie

Wow your honeymoon villa looks amazing! So nice to have your own pool!

I think 2 stone is a really good target, how many pounds does that work out as a week?

The party was fun, I'm exhausted after it though, some friends stayed for dinner so I am only now just sitting down to relax. I had one tiny bit of cake but I am not going to have any snacks this evening so I'm going to count it as my snack points. I have the feeling that this week is going to be a bad week weight loss wise, I really need to do some excersise! I think we will go for a nice long walk tomorrow :)


----------



## EmmyReece

The main thing is that you had a good time :) you can always lose anything that you do gain xx

I've just worked it out on the calculator and it works out as just over 1.5lb a week :)


----------



## lovie

1.5 pounds a week is a great target, really sensible :)

I have been bathch cooking this evening, chicken and fennal curry and beef stew (seperate meals, not mixed together, that would be gross:haha:) I made about 20 portions so that will be good easy meals, I think for me organisation is the key, I hate the feeling of being hungry and not knowing what to make or how many points something is so if I have meals I can just quickly heat up I do much better! 

We gave away the cake, we gave each person a some to take home which worked well as now we have no cake and no temptation!


----------



## EmmyReece

That's a really good idea Lovie. I was actually thinking of doing the same the other day and then labelling how much (if any) syns were in it at all :D I struggle when we go down to my mum's, so if I've got something in that I can grab out of the freezer and pop in the oven when we get there, it really helps me to keep off the chocolate :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Af is definitely just around the corner, sore boobs have started to kick in as of yesterday :dohh: Not sure when it will turn up as it should be here tomorrow if I have another 51 day cycle, but that's never a guarantee with me lol. 

We're getting closer to going to turkey and I'm getting more and more unsure of ttc before we go. I think what I'm worried about is potentially having morning sickness while we travel and when we go on the boat trip, but then again I don't want to be putting off ttc because I feel like I'm wasting time :rofl:

Food wise I'm thinking

Breakfast - cheesy beans on toast (hexa and hexb)
Snack - big bunch of grapes 
Lunch - batchelors rice and sweet and sour sauce (the hairy dieters one, it works out as 7 syns)
Dinner - chicken breast fried in oxo garlic and herb with salad
Snack - special k chewy bar (5 syns), mullerlight greek (0.5 syns) and mixed frozen fruit
12.5 syns total for today


----------



## lovie

Your food sounds yum emmy, cheesy beans yummy!

How many syns are you allowed a day? or is it a weekly alowence?

Some people get nearly no morning sickness, you may well be lucky! I think very few people get debilitating morning sickness, I was assuming everyone was just sick in pregnancy but I think it's lots more likely that you feel a bit sick but it comes and goes. 

My food today so far has been:

breakfast=coffe (naughty I know but I don't feel like eating in the morning and I'd rather not waste my points on food I don't want to eat!) (0 points) 

Lunch cheese and ham sadwich with green pepper sticks, a low calorie chocolate/bun thing. (7 points)

Snack=orange (0 points)

Dinner=chicken and fennal korma (10 points)

Evening snacks=sliced carrot, cucumber and red pepper with an onion dip. (2 points)

I still have 10 points left, I think I will have some mini twister icecreams and some ham later in the evening :)


----------



## Lisa84

Both sounds like you had lovely days foodwise :) Its my weigh in tonight and i think i may have just lost 1lb but thats fine. Im ovulating at the mo and that usually bloats me a bit. 

Im making SW donner kebab for tea tonight nom nom! xx


----------



## lovie

Well done on the pound loss Lisa :) Kebab sounds yum, was it good? :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Apparently because of my weight I'm allowed more than the usual 15 but that's what I've been sticking to as I've not wanted to eat for the sake of eating if that makes sense?

I keep hoping that when we eventually get pregnant that I won't get morning sickness too bad. There's quite a few things I want to try in turkey this time - watermelon daiquiri on the boat, blue crab, baklava and we want to do a quad safari too, which is all stuff that I wouldn't do if I was pregnant, so maybe it's worth waiting to make this the holiday of a lifetime :shrug:

Well done on your loss Lisa, as long as it keeps going down, it's heading in the right direction :hugs:

Your food looks delicious Lovie, mini twister lollies sound so good :D


----------



## lovie

It's a really personal decision to either ttc, ntnp or wtt before your amazing holiday, I think I would ntnp in your situation as you would still have an amazing holiday but you'd also feel amazing because you'd be pregnant so it would be double the fun :) 

I don't think I have done very well this week, I have been having a little sneaky peek at the scales and I think I have lost about 0.5kg. I relaly want to stick with loosing 1kg a week, I think I need to start some sort of excersise routine.


----------



## Pinkee

Had a wonderful week even though AF decided to visit for my birthday. :wacko:
First non induced one in over a year!
I ate alot of cake over the weekend so I am skipping weigh in this week and back to my meal plans and working out.

Emmy ~ I say go for it...it is a win-win situation. 
Lovie ~ I drink 10 oz of water every meal and have green tea twice a day, it has really helped melt more weight off.
Lisa~ i know whatyou mean. I think i would buy out a whole store if I ws a size 6.


----------



## lovie

Happy belated birthday pinkee!:flower: mmm cake... Good plan to have a week off from the scales for your birthday :)

Sorry to hear that AF came :( But it's good it was non induced :)


----------



## EmmyReece

When is your official weigh in lovie? I hope that you lose the other 0.5 kg by then :)

Pinkee, brilliant news that this af came on its own without being induced, but so sorry that it was with you on your birthday :hugs:

I'm feeling so angry tonight, I started sw at the same time as a friend of mine in August, who has managed to stay on plan and lost over 4 stone. I just increasingly feel like she's coming across as extremely patronising, telling me I've got to do this and that and coming across as a bit of a know it all. It's like she's constantly rubbing it in my face over how well she's done, and although I'm chuffed for her losing so much, I just wish sometimes she would have a bit of tact :nope:


----------



## lovie

Oh that would really anoy me too emmy! Everyone is different so even if the way she did it worked for her, different stuff might work for you! Could you let her know gently that you don't like her advice? 

I'm eating my extra points in ham tonight, oh I love ham!


----------



## lovie

And weigh in is tomorrow.. not much time to loose anything!


----------



## EmmyReece

You never know lovie it might jump down a bit more by tomorrow :hugs:

I'm getting to a point now where I really dislike talking to her or even asking her anything as she's always bragging or coming across as putting down my choices and it gets so frustrating. Maybe I'm being bitchy because af is due :shrug:


----------



## lovie

Thats so daft that she is bragging about it, weight loss isn't a race!


----------



## EmmyReece

That's how it's coming across :nope: she even posted a video on my fb wall of a boxer being introduced to a newborn for the first time and then turned funny because I deleted it in case mine and Chris' mum got the wrong idea and got excited for no reason :dohh:

Anyway enough about that as I'll surely drive myself crazy :rofl:

I'm starting temping as of tomorrow to see if I can get a better idea about my cycles, the more knowledge I have before we actually get a bfp, the more use it will be on the cycle when we finally do conceive :)


----------



## lovie

Temping should shed some light on your cycles :) I always found it hard to remeber to temp, it takes a little whilse for me to properly wake up:haha:

I'm watching the biggest looser again this evening, I so want to go on the biggest looser!!


----------



## EmmyReece

I've never actually watched the biggest loser. Is it good?

I'm trying to decide what to have for breakfast tommorow morning, at the moment I'm thinking magic pancakes

- 1 Muller Light
- 35 grams of porridge oats
- 2 (beaten) eggs
- Sweetener
- Fry Light

Mix the porridge oats in with the muller light and leave them over night in the fridge. After soaking the porridge oats mix with the eggs and sweetener and fry in fry light like you would a normal pancake.


----------



## lovie

The magic pancakes sound lovely! 

The biggest looser is amazing, the weight they loose is so inprirational! Before I had elvin I would have seriously gone on it, now I think i'd miss him too much.


----------



## EmmyReece

So it's like a proper bootcamp? It sounds inspirational, I might have to see if it's on lovefilm or netflix :)


----------



## Lisa84

I love watching biggest loser but it is sooo unrealistic that it frustrates me! The weightlosses are so unachievable in the real world.

Grrr i have a friend like that Emmy and it pi$$es me off too. I encouraged her to go and she has lost 3 stone in less than 6 months whereas im a year on and have put on weight. Everytime she loses she is jolly to the point of rubbing it in and because she has lost it quickly she gets alot of attention from the consultant which is annoying as well. 
Everyones journey is different. It doesnt matter how long it takes you to get there just as long as you dont give up trying :) 

Official weigh in tonight and i have lost 1 1/2lbs so im chuffed with that. I can really start to feel the weightloss now even tho i have not lost that much. I feel so much better in myself too :) xx


----------



## lovie

It is like a bootcamp, but they also touch on some of the reasons why people eat too much. The weight loss is unrealistic, they have no jobs and a gym and trainers and swimming pool that they can use all day every day, but I find it amazing to see their bodies change.

Well done on 1.5 pounds Liasa:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

Haha yh the little staged outside bits that usually involve bob or gillian shouting at them till they breakdown and cry. I do like the pep talks they give them tho and always gets me more motivated afterwards. I like the final show (even tho it goes on for ages!!) because they show the before and after pics xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'll never give up trying. I might not be taking the quick route, but I will definitely get there in the end. It doesn't help that I'm a big emotional eater and because I was so angry I'm now 2 packets of quavers and 2 special k bars down:dohh: feeling like a bit of an idiot to be honest :nope:

Massive, massive well done on your loss Lisa. 1.5lb is fantastic :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

Af still hasn't turned up :nope: I could seriously cry right about now as I really was hoping this cycle would be shorter too. I went from 170+ days to 51, and now I'm cd53 and counting :(


----------



## lovie

Big hugs emmy :hugs: :hugs: I'm sorry af is messing you around:hugs:

Weigh in day today and I lost... nothing:growlmad::growlmad: I weighed myself a couple of times and it showed i'd either lost 0.1kg or gained 0.1kg so I have decided to count it as a stay the same week. 

I am anoyed, I have stuck to the diet really well today, only eating a tiny bit of cake.

Oh well, these things happen! I am still going to do the same thing this week and see if it wrks or if I still don't loose any weight, if I don't loose anything I'll change things up a bit next week.

:flower:


----------



## EmmyReece

Good luck for this next week lovie. Hopefully you'll get a good loss this time next week :)


----------



## Lisa84

Where abouts in your cycle are you Lovie because that can sometime affect it. I always feel bloated around ovulation xx


----------



## lovie

Could be ovulation, no ewcm, but when elvin was concieved I didn't have ewcm so I think my body is just odd!


----------



## EmmyReece

Hope everyone is doing ok

Cd3 for me today :happydance: af finally made an appearance a few days ago which was a huge relief as I was starting to get worried I was in for another stupidly long cycle.

Yet another sts for me this week (well it was 0.5lb, but I prefer counting in full lbs if that makes sense) as I've had a few off plan days, but considering af is here I'm not too worried. I'm going to knuckle down for the rest of the week and hopefully actually see a decent loss next week :)


----------



## Pinkee

Hey hey! I'm still around. I've maintained my weight this last two weeks, so that's not that bad... 8 more pounds is my big goal mark. Really looking forward to a yoga class tomorrow. All finished with clomid, round 1. Doing the OPKs this week and waiting to O.


----------



## lovie

0.5 pounds is something emmy, well done tha it's in the right direction! I understand you wanting to count in pounds though.

I love your new photo pinkee! You have the best hair! Good luck with your clomid cycle :) How have you been feeling? I have seen people write that clomid makes them extra emotional.

My week is going great in terms of weight loss, I always save lots of points so I can snack in the evenings (I love love love snaking in the evening) but Elvin has been ill this week, he has been going to bed at the normal time but then waking up and wanting to play a couple of hours later, so I havn't had a chance to use all my points, which is a good thing really! Weigh in tomorrow, I hope I do better than last week which was a sts.


----------



## EmmyReece

I reckon you'll have a loss Lovie, as you say your week has been going great. Really hope Elvin is better soon :hugs:

Pinkee keeping everything crossed for your clomid cycle :)

Things here are going good today, I'm making an effort to really get myself back on plan properly. Af is almost finished and we're going to go for it this cycle, but then leave the cycle just before turkey as I want to just focus on me and Chris if we don't have a bfp by then.

And who knows, my cycles might shorten and we could potentially end up with a honeymoon conception :winkwink:


----------



## Lisa84

Good luck with this cycle Pinkee. How are you finding Clomid? I didnt really suffer too badly but i know alot of women get bad side effects. 

I had a maintain this week which im ok with because it didnt really get going until Monday. Hoping for a good week this week and next bwcause we have a wedding to go to on the 22nd and i want to look nice in my dress xx


----------



## Lisa84

Well done on the not snacking lovie :) hope this weigh in reflects that. 

0.5 is still a loss Emmy and its all going in the right direction 0.5 a week adds up to nearly 2 stone in a year so thats not too shabby :) xx


----------



## Pinkee

Thanks so much Lovie, I've had colored hair since I was a teen, couldn't imagine life without it.

Emmy- I have some wicked long cycles too, 93 days was my last.

Thanks for all the good luck too, everyone.I would be happy just to have a cycle under 50 days at this point OR see a positive OPK...I literally have never had one. :/
Lisa, Emmy I don't think the side effects are too bad so far, I am terrible emotional, and more aggressive I've noticed. Really picking at things around the house and all of those facebook movie things people have been posting..all of them make me tear up. Stupid sad music. I get a few hot flashes but they go away quick.


----------



## EmmyReece

Pinkee, hopefully the side effects ease up and that it definitely shortens your cycle. I totally understand the frustration about long cycles :hugs:

Well done on maintaining Lisa. I bet you'll look fab in your dress :D


----------



## EmmyReece

So I'm down 2lbs so far this week, would love to get out of the 360s, but that would mean losing another 3lb so I'm not too sure if that will happen. But, I don't mind as long as the numbers keep going down at last :)

I'm working hard today to get back on it with slimming world. I really want to focus and lose as much as I possibly can before turkey. I know I've said it before, but I really do mean it. Even if if I could just lose a couple of dress sizes so that I'm more comfortable on the plane I think I'd be happy.

I've really been enjoying making french toast with a bit of sweetener and cinnamon for breakfast, I've been having it with grapes and apple, it's so filling and feels like such a treat :D

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/20140206_091839_zps897b7625.jpg


----------



## Lisa84

Looks yummy Emmy :) Might give it a try this weekend. 

A couple of dress sizes is definitely doable. 

I think its the new year that has inspired my new motivation xx


----------



## lovie

MM emmy that breakfast looks really tasty :) Well done on loosing 2 pounds so far, that's fab!

I really hope your clomid cycle ends in a little clomid baby, there was at least one bellies to bumps clomid baby, cranberry's bfp was helped by clomid... I'm trying to remember if there were anymore.

Good luck with over the next couple of weeks lisa, I'm sure you will look fab in your dress but it's allways nice if you feel extra special knowing you have lost some pounds :)

I lost 2 kg this week! I am so pleased, it makes up for not loosing any weight last week! Elvin also seems much better, he has no fever anymore just a snotty nose.

I looked after my friends little boy today whilst she went for her 20 week scan, her little boy is the same age as Elvin. It made me extra broody, I'd really love to be pregnant. I'm going to look after her little boy when she is giving birth, I'm a little anxious about it, I have huge respect for twinnie mummies (lisa!) 

I have rediscovered cottage cheese, I really enjoy snacking on it :) celebrating my loss this week with a glass of wine, it's such a good incentive to loose weight my end of the week reward :)


----------



## EmmyReece

Things aren't good here

The cancer has progressed fairly quickly with my nan and it's just a matter of days if not hours :nope: My aunty had a call today that she'd taken a turn for the worse and that they needed to get to the hospital asap and I haven't heard anything since. Nan was meant to be going home to get cared for there for the rest of her time, but I don't think that will be happening now :(


----------



## EmmyReece

Lovie, massive well done on your 2kg loss, that's fantastic :hugs:


----------



## lovie

Oh emmy, I'm sorry to hear that :( My thaughts are with you and your family :hugs:


----------



## Lisa84

Aww Emmy im sorry hun ill be thinking of you :hugs:

Well done on the weightloss Lovie. Its fab having two and seeing how close they are :) Im getting broody too. We have decided to start trying when the boys are two. It will mean that they wouldnt be in childcare if a new baby came straight away. We did have a slight contraception mishap this month tho just around ovulation time :blush: Can u imagine :dohh: i have no idea how we would cope lol x


----------



## lovie

It would be ironic to have a "supprise" bfp after having to work so hard for your boys :) it must be just fab to see them together, Elvin gets so bored of adults sometimes, we take him out to playgroup every day as he loves kids so much but when he is ill he gets so bored even though we actively play with him all the time!


----------



## EmmyReece

Finally :happydance: my weight is moving in the right direction. 3lbs off this morning in total and I think I'm going to aim for 2lbs this week to get me out of the 360s at last :yipee:

We've been looking at new cars as it looks like we should be able to get one by the end of the year. At the moment our favourites are the Kia Sportage, Hyundai Santa Fe or Honda CRV. They're all 4x4s which I think we need with us being up in the hills and I want a bit of extra reassurance for when I'm driving in winter with a lo in the car. Plus we can buy a crash tested dog crate for Bruce for in the boot for when we have more than 1 lo (if we ever get to finally having 1) :D


----------



## Lisa84

Well done on losing 3lbs Emmy thats fantastic!!! Great news about getting a new car. Definitely think ahead on how it will be used in the future. I wish we had done that. I certainly wouldnt have bought a 3 door clio lol

Im having a bit of an up and down time at the mo. my weigh ins are wednesday so im finding that i havw slimmingworld meals all week but on thurs fri sat and sun im snacking a fair bit and then on mon tues wednesday im being good. It isnt really doing any damage coz im still slowly losing or maintaining but i want to lose a stone n half in 9 weeks so need to get my arse in gear. 

Tonights tea is spinach and mushroom cannellonni :) it looks yummy in the oven xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Do you have another local group that you could possibly go to on a monday? Would that help to keep you focused on plan over the weekend?

I made the doner meat today and have fell in love. It tastes exactly the same as getting it from a take away :yipee: thank you sooooo much for the idea Lisa :D

We've already got an ok car (ford fusion), but we're literally right up in the hills, next to one of the most dangerous roads in the uk (a44) and it literally scares me to death, so any extra safety and reassurance is going to be a godsend I think :)


----------



## lovie

Well done on the 3 pound loss emmy:happydance::happydance: good luck with the 2 pounds this week :)

Weigh in day is Thursday for me, I tend to treat myself on Thursday and then one other day at the weekend and stick to plan on the other days. This weekend we had 2 parties to go to and I treated myself on Thursday, the scales are showing a gain at the moment:dohh: I feel anoyed with myself, but hopefully if I stick to healthy eating until Thursday I will at least stay the same!

My supply of hpts came in the post this morning, 20! I do hope one turns into a bfp one day soon, I did one today and it was a bfn.


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: really hope a bfp doesn't keep you waiting too long Lovie and that the scales go down for you


----------



## Lisa84

I hope you get your positive soon Lovie. How have your cycles been?

Glad you like the donner recipe Emmy. It really is yummy!! I have been going on alot of blogs at the moment for recipes and they have been really good. Shecookssheeats.co.uk is good 

My tea was scrummy last night so i will definitely make that again. David loved it too which was surprising as David doesnt class a meal a meal unless it has meat in lol xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Lol Lisa I probably only eat meat once or twice a week - I'd rather have the extra healthy extras! 

Things are going okish here. I'm finally back in the 11st bracket. Pretty pissed at myself that I'm just back to where I was last august though, I fell right off the rails around due date time and didn't pull it back in time for Christmas so I've had a lot to catch up. 

Had a bad bad day yesterday but I've had an ok week so fxed I'll at least get a maintain this week. 

I treated myself to a soup maker and it's amazing! Made tomato soup and had it for lunch and dinner, Xanders dinner and there's enough left over for tomorrow's lunch. It's so easy! Success express day for a bit of damage control  

:hugs: Emmy 

I wish I lived somewhere with grass and hills! I bet it's bloody scary to learn to drive somewhere like that though


----------



## EmmyReece

Thankfully I learnt to drive in Cheshire before we moved back to Wales, I really couldn't picture me learning over here.

Feeling a bit cack here today but determined to get back on sw properly. I've struggled a bit as I've spent a few nights down at mum's because of the weather and she doesn't have sw friendly food in, so I've gained those 3lbs that I lost :dohh: So this week IS going to be 100% on plan starting from today

Pix, the soup maker sounds fab. Chris is tempted to get himself one as he seems to be enjoying experimenting with foods at the moment :D


----------



## EmmyReece

Food for today is looking something like this

Lunch - vegetarian burgers (1 syn) on wm roll (hexb) with 2 cheese slices (4.5 syns)
Snack - Large bowl of mixed fruit and yoghurt as lunch will fill me up
Dinner - Cheesy (hexa) bacon, chicken and mushroom pasta with some tomato and cucumber on the side
Snack - special k chewy bar (5 syns) and a yoghurt

I know it doesn't look like much for today, but I skipped breakfast this morning as I just wasn't hungry. Hopefully tomorrow will be a bit better amount wise


----------



## Lisa84

Looks like a good day Emmy. Im having an awful week and i think i have put about 3-4 lbs on :( i dont know whats up with me im just feeling a bit meh! 

I am going to try and get back on it today but weigh in tomorrow is gonna be horrible xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: Lisa I know what you mean, hope today is a much better day for you

I'm in the process of trying to decide on what to have for lunch. Am thinking about sw doner meat and salad for lunch and then maybe bacon wrapped chicken breast with philadelphia inside it? So today could feasibly be a red day :D I'm actually quite enjoying red and green days, so I might just alternate them to be completely honest and see how that goes :)


----------



## Tink_

Hey everyone, 

I'm not sure if I posted here before or just lurked! 

I have been TTC #1 for quite a long time now and I think I know that could be down to my weight and at the very least, I will need to lose weight to get the correct medical help. 

I recently started weight watchers and am trying hard to stay on track and keep reminding myself why it's all for. If nothing else, I would love to be completely fit and healthy for the baby if I finally/grateful/was lucky enough to conceive.


----------



## EmmyReece

Hi Tink :) I think it's lovie that's on weight watchers, so there's someone on the same plan as you. Good luck on your weight loss and ttc journey. These ladies are fab :)


----------



## EmmyReece

I seem to have my head screwed on at the moment which I'm chuffed with. I think I'm going to do an extra easy day today 

Late breakfast - fruit and yoghurt
Lunch - lasagne (hexa plus 3 syns)
Snack - apple and banana
Dinner - doner meat on 2 wm rolls (hexb + 6 syns) with salad
Snack - special k chewy bar (5 syns) and another banana

Nan lost her battle yesterday so I'm trying very hard not to slip into a comfort eating routine. I think it's finally a relief to know that she's not in pain anymore and that it's not being dragged out for my grandad and aunties. I think it's partly down to her why I have my head screwed on at the moment as I'm determined to make her a great granny, it's just sad that she won't be around to see.


----------



## lovie

I am so sorry for your loss Emmy :( my thoughts are with you and your family xx

Welcome tink, I follow weight watchers and I love it! I lost 20kg before I got pregnant with my little boy and I've lost about 8.5 kg now, twisters icecream only have 1 point for the mini ones :)

My mum and sister have been visiting this week so I haven't really been sticking to plan.

I have some news, I got a bfp last Thursday, I feel bad that it has been easy for me to get pregnant this time, if I could swap I'd give it to one of you ladies ttc#1.

X


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: oh Lovie that's brilliant news, please, please, please don't feel bad, you have nothing whatsoever to feel bad for :hugs:

It's fantastic news :hugs:


----------



## Lisa84

Sorry for your loss Emmy :hugs:

Aw wow lovie thats fantastic news :) :happydance: im hoping its as easy for me when we start trying again. They do say having a baby can kick start your body. Its definitely made me ovulate regularly xx


----------



## Tink_

Sorry for your loss Emmy. :hug: 

Ooh wow, congratulations Lovie! That's amazing news. 

Awesome work on your weight watchers stuff too!

x


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm so sorry Emmy :hugs: well done in not falling into bad habits 

LOVIE!!! Congratulations beautiful lady! Have you worked out your due date yet? Mid October ish I think. How wonderful for you :dance: 

It was one year on Sunday since my last bfp, so we've been ttc again for 6-7 months. I'm still feeling pretty chilled right now. I'm toying with returning to work full time and possibly looking at a promotion. Plus we're saving to buy our house so lots to keep us busy while we wait


----------



## lovie

Thanks so much lovely friends :) I spoke with the midwife today who said it would be ok to continue to loose weight in the next few weeks, I won't be counting my points but I'll try very hard to be sensibily. I dug my notes out and I'm 5kg heavier than I was at the start of the last pregnancy, I'd like to loose a little or stay the same.

I really hope for bfps all round very soon xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Lovie you are one of the most kind hearted women that I know and I'm so glad that I started posting in here when I did as I made a wonderful bunch of friends. The same goes for you Pix and Lisa :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've been feeling a bit bad as I don't feel like I've been getting anywhere since we first started posting in here all those years ago :blush:

So I've set myself a new target, I want to get to 300lbs or just under and when that happens (if I've not had a bfp in the meantime) we will be going back to the dr to see what we can do to speed things up. If I lose 2lb a week that would mean we go back in September rather than waiting until the new year.

I feel like I should have gone back to the Dr a long time ago, but the embarassment of having my weight yoyo up and down has kept me from it :nope:


----------



## Tink_

I'm sorry you have felt so anxious/embarrassed about seeing the Doctor due to your weight. I can empathise a little, I am afraid to see my Doctor about my fertility because I just feel like she is going to turn around and say that she's not interested until I'm certain weight, despite all my past gynae issues. 

I think it's great that you have set yourself a goal and that there is a time limit/goal on it. I find that can be more helpful because if it's just "I need to get to this weight" it can feel like it's going on forever but at least if you are focusing on September time, even though it probably feels forever away, you will know that September IS going to come around. 

It seems like you are doing really great and trying your best but I know that none of that makes it any easier each month or even day that goes by when there feels like there is not much hope or change. I love your avatar though, it is very true!xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Tink, maybe you could set yourself a goal like I have done and when you reach it go to the dr? Or maybe even find another dr? I have to say despite me being embarassed about not having lost the weight, I know if I turned up tomorrow for an appointment she would do anything she could to help. It's mainly a pride thing that's keeping me from going back just yet, as if to say "look I can do it on my own".


----------



## Tink_

My goal is to lose another 30lbs and then go back but I might put try a time limit on it too. Like August or something so I have something to aim for!

I'm glad you have a good GP, that sounds really positive. If I don't get any luck with my current GP's, I might look in to moving surgeries. I had an awesome GP but she recently left so I'm trying to find my feet with somebody new.

How is everybody doing?X


----------



## EmmyReece

All good here. I'm trying to buy some vests off h&m to take to turkey in june, but I have no idea what their sizes are like :dohh: Or even what slub jersey means (that's the type of vest I'm trying to buy) :wacko:


----------



## EmmyReece

Soooo, I know this doesn't apply to me at the moment, but I think we've chosen our hospital for when we have a lo :happydance:

I was having a bit of panic last night because if we'd stayed with Carmarthen then we would need to find (at least) £150 for Chris to cover him for a b&b. So, just out of curiosity I had a nosey at the one just down the road from his mum and dad's and it looks amazing :happydance:

Positives about it


It has 2 theatre rooms on the labour ward in case something should go wrong
Some of the labour rooms have a pool as do all of the labour rooms on their midwife led unit
It's just 20 minutes down the road from Chris' mum and dad's, which means he can stay there with them rather than booking a hotel (saving us a minimum of £150)
We've got the additional support of our families as mine from Stoke could just hop on a bus to the hospital
It's the same distance time wise from ours to cheshire as it would have been to Carmarthen as we won't be needing to drive down tiny little back roads
Bruce can stay with us right up until the end of pregnancy (mum was going to have him on the nights Chris wasn't on duty in case I went into labour in the middle of the night) and one of Chris' parents can meet us at the hospital to collect him
Chris was actually born at this hospital
Their website is full of information about birth options, breastfeeding etc
And most of all I just feel positive about it, there's something about Carmarthen that didn't sit right with me (really not sure what it was)

The only downside about it is that mum definitely wouldn't be able to come see me, but she said it was highly doubtful she would have done anyway because of the very long drive :nope:


----------



## EmmyReece

Just done weigh in and I'm 5lbs down and out of the 360s, I'm soooooo chuffed as I've been desparate to get out of the 360s again for ages :yipee: :wohoo:

Next target out of the 350s :D


----------



## lovie

Well done Emmy!! That's such a great achievement!! 

The hospital sounds like a really good option, so sweet that Chris was born there!


----------



## Lisa84

Wow Emmy 5lb is a fantastic loss! Well done hunny :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks ladies :D

Am feeling super chuffed. That's 2.5 weeks of my 2lb a week goal in one go :happydance:


----------



## Pinkee

WOW!!! Congrats Lovie! :thumbup:
Welcome Tink!

I have been super down in the dumps this last two weeks and haven't been on, I lost a friend shortly after Valentine's day, totally unexpected,I just can hardly stand the loss. 

Unlike Emmy, I totally gave into the comfort eating and didn't have much activity, luckily I really didn't gain weigh.

AF got my today and I was really hoping to get a BFP Friday, but hey! a cycle under 50 days! I'm happy!

I'm thinking I am going to sit out this cycle and focus more on weight loss, regulating my metformin (which i was spotty on taking this whole month), taking my vitamins, and actually try starting a BBT Chart.


----------



## EmmyReece

Pinkee :hugs: so sorry to hear about your friend. I can't begin to imagine how tough that is :hugs:

How's everyone doing?


----------



## EmmyReece

I've been pretty consistent with opk testing this cycle and was starting to get really frustrated that I wasn't seeing any improvement when I got a positive yesterday. I was really starting to think that my positive in march last year was just a fluke, obviously I was wrong. Plus 6 days earlier than the positive I got last year, which should hopefully mean a shorter cycle :wohoo:

We dtd the day before yesterday, this morning and hopefully (if I can persuade Chris) tomorrow night too, so hopefully we're well covered :happydance:


----------



## Tarkwa

Just checking in to see how the B2B girls are? I'm one of the 'original' ones from when the group started up. I think most of us have had babies now!

Tarkwa - 2 boys
Cranberry - 2 boys
Strawberry - 3 boys
Zowiey - 2 boys (twins)
Lisa - 2 boys (twins - not heard from Lisa in a long time)
Lil Pixie - 1 boy and another bubba being baked
Traskey - 2 girls (twins)
Emmy - Bubba being baked

Anyone I have missed off? xxx


----------



## Pinkee

Tarkwa said:


> Just checking in to see how the B2B girls are? I'm one of the 'original' ones from when the group started up. I think most of us have had babies now!
> 
> Tarkwa - 2 boys
> Cranberry - 2 boys
> Strawberry - 3 boys
> Zowiey - 2 boys (twins)
> Lisa - 2 boys (twins - not heard from Lisa in a long time)
> Lil Pixie - 1 boy and another bubba being baked
> Traskey - 2 girls (twins)
> Emmy - Bubba being baked
> 
> Anyone I have missed off? xxx

I had a girl!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've not posted in this tread in a very long time but I've now got a baby boy :) he will be 1 on the 21st.


----------



## 4magpies

I had a baby too. A girl.


----------



## Pinkee

4magpies said:


> I had a baby too. A girl.

Yayyyyyy!


----------



## EmmyReece

I love seeing how far everyone has come <3

Congratulations ladies :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

It's amazing to see where everyone has ended up. I can't believe I joined this thread over 5 years ago and so many of you I still think of almost every day. I have never been part of another group as supportive as this one. 

Baby no2 is a girl! After another 4 years ttc for this little one, two mmcs and so so many appointments and pills etc this is definitely our last. It's taken us about 9 years to get our two children and I'm so so blessed that I'll get to spend the rest of my life loving them


----------



## 4magpies

We are currently doing more IVF. We have fet next month after failed fresh cycle in September last year x


----------

